# Formelle Beschwerde an die PCGHX Moderation



## Cook2211 (13. September 2012)

In letzter Zeit ist es hier im Forum immer öfter zu erheblichen Unstimmigkeiten zwischen der Moderation und den Usern gekommen. Grund der Unstimmigkeiten waren zum einen das übermäßige Löschen von Beiträgen, wovon immer öfter auch Ontopic-Beiträge betroffen waren, und vor allen Dingen aber viele, teils übertriebene Verwarnungspunkte.

Aus diesem Grund hat heute eine Gruppe von Usern, der auch ich angehöre, eine formelle Beschwerde über die Moderation an die Administration des PCGHX-Forums geschickt.

Ziel dieses Beschwerde-Schreibens und dieses Threads ist es weder die Moderation zu diffamieren, noch persönlich anzugreifen, sondern einen offenen, sachlichen Dialog zu führen über die Probleme, die in der letzten Zeit entstanden sind.

Die Beschwerde lautet wie folgt:






> Sehr geehrte Administration des PCGHX-Forums,
> 
> wir wenden uns auf diesem Wege an Sie, um Ihnen unseren Unmut über die momentane “Überregulierung“ seitens der Moderation mitzuteilen.
> Bei vielen Usern mit denen man spricht, steigt die Verärgerung über die Art und Weise wie die Moderation des PCGHX-Forums momentan agiert.
> ...






Insgesamt 30 Community-Mitglieder haben diese Beschwerde unterschrieben, in der Hoffnung, dass die Probleme der User mit der Moderation vernünftig geklärt werden können.

DESWEGEN NOCHMALS DIE BITTE AN ALLE:

DIES SOLL EINE SACHLICHE UND KONSTRUKTIVE DISKUSSION WERDEN. BITTE VERMEIDET PERSÖNLICHE ANGRIFFE AUF EINZELNE MODERATOREN.


----------



## DaStash (13. September 2012)

Ich möchte aus gegebenen Anlass mich dem Anliegen anschließen und würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn das Thema ausführlich behandelt werden würde.
Mir ist es auch aufgefallen, dass die Regulierung immer intensiver und spitzfindiger wird. Wo man früher noch mit einem vernünftigen, klärenden Gespräch regeln konnte, wird heut ziemlich schnell verwarnt und wohl auch verpunktet. Da ich das als Trend wahrnehme und davon auszugehen ist das es noch weiter zunehmen wird, sehe ich da handlungsbedarf. 
Mir liegt es fern hier golem ähnliche Zustände herbeizusehnen aber ein bisschen mehr wie in alten Zeiten, wünsche ich mir dann schon die Moderation zurück. 

MfG


----------



## McClaine (13. September 2012)

> “Überregulierung“ -
> Und deswegen wünschen wir uns von der Moderation etwas mehr Nachsicht und Entgegenkommen





Ja, ich hatte meine Probleme mit der Moderation. Zurecht aber teils auch mMn unzurecht.
Alles in allem kann man sagen, machen die Jungs und Mädels (!?) ihren Job sehr gut und erstmal Hut ab für die Zeit und Kraft die ihr, liebe Mods, für dieses Forum aufbringt. 

Ich komme aber nicht um den Kern des ganzen herum, der mich auch (oft) betrifft. Der Punkt ist, es wird oftmals mit Punkte umhergeworfen, Inhalte ausgeblendet die zum Thema gehören usw. steht ja oben schon alles. Auf mich persönlich treffen alle Punkte zu.

Habe zurecht Punkte bekommen, aber auch oft zu unrecht. Das gleiche für Beiträge. Eine Diskussion mit der Moderation war oft sinnlos. 
Sinnlos in dem Sinne, da für mich meine Postings aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wurden, dafür Punkte vergeben wurden, und eine Erklärung meinerseits oft mit faden Bekundungen der Forum Regeln abgeschmettert wurden. Genauso wurden Sätze missverstanden, anders interpretiert und dargelegt. Irgendwann gibt man es auf mit jemanden zu diskutieren, wenn man den Eindruck hat, um es gelinde auszudrücken, mit dem Forumsbanner zu Chatten.

Um nicht den Mod zu nennen - aber mein letzter Fall wurden Beiträge ausgeblendet, die mMn eben schon zur Diskusion gehörten. 1 Punkt wurde vergeben, auch 1000% Topic Relevantes wurde ausgeblendet - nach kurzen Gespräch mit dem Mod aber wiederhergestellt. 
Aber der Punkt blieb natürlich 

Worauf ich hinnaus will: es wird sehr oft überreagiert, man wird mit Punkten beworfen und hat nicht mal die Möglichkeit sich zu rechtfertigen, man bekommt ne automatisierte Email mit Anhang des Verwarnpunktes - Persönlichkeit gleich 0. Genauso verstehe ich die Auslage des Textes manches Mods nicht, darüber lässt sich doch streiten sollte man meinen!? Ich meine es ist ein Unterschied wenn ich schreibe: "du Idiot" oder "mit deinem begrenzten Weitblick". Wird aber genauso ausgelegt - je nach Mod...
Und nicht selten hatte ich das gefühl, ne persönliche Zielscheibe eines Mods zu sein, fühlte mich also sehr Missverstanden.

Alles in allem Wünsche ich mir etwas mehr persönlicheren Kontakt, die bereitschaft den Angeklagten auch Zuzuhören und etwas mehr "Menschlichkeit" von seiten der Moderation. 

Man macht Fehler, ganz klar. User und Mods ebenso, das ist menschlich. Aber der "Lerneffekt" von den Punkten ist gleich 0 möchte man meinen, wenn man sehr oft das Gefühl hat fehlinterpretiert und missverstanden worden zu sein. Ich will auch nicht meine oder "unsere" Fehler gutreden, beim besten willen nicht. Aber ich hoffe auf ein bisschen Verständis, 30User + werden sich das wohl nicht aus den Fingern saugen 

MfG


----------



## matthias2304 (13. September 2012)

Hallo,

eins vorweg: Bisher bin ich kein Betroffener. Vorallem weil ich nicht so viel poste, da eher stiller Mitleser.
Doch auch mir ist aufgefallen, dass es immer häufiger zu Unstimmigkeiten zwischen Usern und Mods gekommen ist, wobei es sich auch oft um Nichtigkeiten gehandelt hat. Ich denke, eine öffentliche, sachliche Diskussion, bei der beide Seiten ihre Meinung kundtun können ist daher angebracht und auch notwendig - daher unterstütze ich diesen Thread und das Anschreiben!
Ich hoffe, am Ende kommt es zu einer für beide Seiten zufriedenstellenden Einigung.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. September 2012)

Ich finde  es ebenfalls so dass die Moderation teilweise zu schnell und zu überspitzt reagiert. Bestes Beispiel war ein Thread von mir im Verkaufen Forum, nur weil der Herr Moderator meine Bilder nicht angezeigt bekommen hat (hat er mir geschrieben/ bzw. als Aufhebung Begründung angegeben) wurde der Thread geschlossen, und es gab ne rote Karte mit Punkten. 

Anderes Beispiel waren die übertriebenen 3 Punkte auf einem Verdacht. Wofür es früher bei stichfesten Sachen nur 2 Punkte gab. Das ist doch wohl nicht euer ernst??? Wollt ihr wirklich alle User möglichst schnell sperren/ in "Urlaub" schicken??? Sagt mir doch gleich wenn ihr keine User hier haben wollt!!! Aber nicht so.

Dann scheinen einige Moderatoren richtig "scharf" (in Sinne eines Bitbulls/ ....) zu sein rote Karten und Punkte zu vergeben. Als ginge es Intern um ne Art Ranging wer im Monat am meisten Punkte/ rote Karten verteilt.

Moderatoren sich AUCH nur User, allerdings erlauben sich einige Moderaten gewisse Dinge, wofür Otto Normal User schon wieder Punkte kassieren würde.

Unterm Strich muss sich was ändern!


----------



## McClaine (13. September 2012)

ja es sollte sich was ändern... aber mal ne andere Frage: wollt ihr das Übel nicht beim Namen nennen oder verallgemeinern wir das jetzt!? Mir sagt beides zu, wobei ersters etwas unfair wäre 

Ich bin nur gespannt ob sich alle Betroffenen, aber auch Mitleser und Moderatoren hier einfinden und etwas zustande kommt


----------



## Cook2211 (13. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> ja es sollte sich was ändern... aber mal ne andere Frage: wollt ihr das Übel nicht beim Namen nennen oder verallgemeinern wir das jetzt!? Mir sagt beides zu, wobei ersters etwas unfair wäre



Lieber verallgemeinert


----------



## Stryke7 (13. September 2012)

Ich möchte mich hier gerne anhängen. Ich habe bisher zwar nur einen Verweis erhalten, den ich aber nach wie vor sehr spitzfindig finde.  

Es ging im Detail um einen Thread, welcher von dem Antikopiermaßnahmenwahn der großen Spielepublisher ging, und es lief darauf hinaus, dass wir feststellten, dass häufig Spielecracks (die ja von Schutzmaßnahmen befreit sind) besser laufen als Originale. 

Das habe ich meinerseits mit einem konkretes Beispiel bekräftigt, dass ich hier jetzt nicht direkt nennen werde. Der eine oder Andere kann es sich vielleicht denken.

Dazu gab es dann direkt eine Verwarnung, ohne weitere Erklärung, jediglich mit einem passenden Zitat aus den Forenregeln.  
Fand ich nicht toll, war soweit aber korrekt.

Jetzt kommt aber, was mich wirklich stört:
Mein Kommentar hätte vielleicht mal vorerst gesperrt werden können, sodass ich Gelegenheit habe, ihn zu überarbeiten. Stattdessen wurde er von einem Moderator umgeschrieben, was so natürlich überhaupt nicht geht. Auch keine bloße Auslassung des entsprechenden Satzes.  Der Post machte dann absolut keinen Sinn mehr, und darüber hinaus hat er bestimmt die nachfolgenden Posts etwas sinnlos gemacht.

RICHTIG gestört hat mich aber, dass vier Tage später genau darüber ein PCGH-Artikel rauskam, indem da offen drüber geredet wurde und sogar User genannt wurden, die genau das machen, was ich beschrieben habe!   

Natürlich weiß nicht jeder Moderator, was in der PCGH-Redaktion los ist, aber  das hat nicht doch mächtig gewurmt. 



Ansonsten muss ich aber natürlich auch mal der Forenleitung für diese Community-Basis danken, und meistens läufts ja auch ganz gut  


In dem Sinne ... 

MfG
Stryke7


----------



## DaStash (13. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber verallgemeinert



Bin ich auch der Meinung.

MfG


----------



## Seabound (13. September 2012)

Ich hab Punkte bekommen, weil ich Hartz 4 erwähnt hab. Fand ich auch übetrieben. Aber, was solls.


----------



## McClaine (13. September 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich hier gerne anhängen. Ich habe bisher zwar nur einen Verweis erhalten, den ich aber nach wie vor sehr spitzfindig finde.
> 
> Es ging im Detail um einen Thread, welcher von dem Antikopiermaßnahmenwahn der großen Spielepublisher ging, und es lief darauf hinaus, dass wir feststellten, dass häufig Spielecracks (die ja von Schutzmaßnahmen befreit sind) besser laufen als Originale.
> 
> ...


 

ich kenn das... Einerseits werden Themen erstellt, genau zu solch einem Thema, dazu soll/kann man dann diskutieren, aber das ganze findet auf so einer schmalen Linie statt, so dass das Balancieren auf dieser sehr schwierig wird.
Der eine Mod interpretiert dies dann so, der andere Mod vielleicht anders. Dazu sollte man eine klare (moralische!?) Linie finden, abseits der Regeln. Denn diese sind nicht immer klar definiert finde ich.

Ich nutze Cracks, ich poste Cracks und Links - Punkte
ich finde Cracks super und benutzte schon welche - nichts!?

Der Punkt mit der Forenbetreiberschuld entfällt doch wenn man weder Links, noch Inhalte mit Cracks veröffentlicht. Aber wenn ich zugebe das ich selber welche nutze, ist das doch mein Problem und nicht das der Moderatoren und Betreiber oder irre ich da!?

Andereseits, wenn man da keine Grenze findet, entweder die Regeln anpassen, so dass alles was damit zu tun hat geahndet werden kann, auch keine Threads mehr dazu erstellen oder alternativ (mMn besser) die Ansichten etwas lockern wie oben beschrieben - quasi eine Befreiung der Inhaber dieses Forums!?


----------



## Toffelwurst (13. September 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt aber, was mich wirklich stört:
> Mein Kommentar hätte vielleicht mal vorerst gesperrt werden können, sodass ich Gelegenheit habe, ihn zu überarbeiten. Stattdessen wurde er von einem Moderator umgeschrieben, was so natürlich überhaupt nicht geht. Auch keine bloße Auslassung des entsprechenden Satzes.  Der Post machte dann absolut keinen Sinn mehr, und darüber hinaus hat er bestimmt die nachfolgenden Posts etwas sinnlos gemacht.



Bin ich voll deiner Meinung, anstößige Beiträge sollten dann eben erstmal gesperrt werden und dem Poster die Chance eingeräumt werden ihn zu editieren. Was jedoch überhaupt nicht geht, ist, dass ein Moderator auf eigene Faust den Post bearbeitet. Hier ist die Gefahr zu groß, dass einem User etwas "in den Mund gelegt" wird, was dieser evtl. nie sagen wollte. Über solche Moderatoren sollte man dann ernsthaft nachdenken. Einen Post nach eigenen Vorstellungen (seien sie auch von den Forenregeln beeinflusst) zu bearbeiten, liegt weit jenseits der Befugnis jedes Moderator bzw. sogar jenseits jedes Admins.
Macht korrumpiert, immer!


----------



## Locuza (13. September 2012)

Ich melde mich als weiterer Unterstützer der "Kampagne", da scheinbar von einigen Usern der Bedarf einer Klärung und der Verbesserung besteht. 



McClaine schrieb:


> ja es sollte sich was ändern... aber mal ne andere Frage: wollt ihr das Übel nicht beim Namen nennen oder verallgemeinern wir das jetzt!? Mir sagt beides zu, wobei ersters etwas unfair wäre
> 
> Ich bin nur gespannt ob sich alle Betroffenen, aber auch Mitleser und Moderatoren hier einfinden und etwas zustande kommt


 Verallgemeinern finde ich unnötig. Ich denke man ist hier um sich mit den Fällen und den beteiligten Personen auseinander zu setzen und Sachlagen zu klären und Feedback für die Zukunft abzugeben, worauf dann später Veränderungen aufgebaut werden. 
Da ich bisher keine konkreten Probleme hatte, sind für mich ausgearbeitete Fälle natürlich sehr interessant.


Meine Ziele wären hier:

- Eine sachliche Diskussion über Problemfälle zu führen
- Die Moderation bekommt Feedback und User-Standpunkte zu hören, was das Verständnis auf der einen Seite fördern sollte
- Die User bekommen den Standpunkt der Moderation zu hören und nach welcher Methodik gearbeitet wird.
- Man einigt sich auf Lösungen. 

Diese könnten so aussehen wie:

- Die User wollen eine genaue Schilderung
- Lieber Benachrichtigungen, als Punkte und die Möglichkeit bekommen ihren Beitrag zu editieren, ohne sofort bestraft zu werden. 

Aber es könnte natürlich sein, dass der Aufwand zu groß ist oder die Moderation die Punkte als nicht akzeptabel genug einstuft. 

So stelle ich mir das erst einmal grob vor und bin natürlich sehr interessiert wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. September 2012)

@McClaine: da stimme ich dir absolut zu.  ich habe nichtmal dazu aufgefordert welche zu nutzen, oder cracks verlinkt, oder sonstiges, ich sagte ausschließlich, dass [*piiieeeep*/ eine person  ] gezwungen ist, bei einem spiel mit seinem legalen (!) key einen crack zu nutzen, da der besser läuft.  sorry, aber das öffentlich zu posten ist maximal selbstschädigung, und die ist nunmal allgemein straffrei.  natürlich würde ich nie zu cracks verlinken o.Ä.     Ich werde auch keine weitergeben, und keinerlei umgehung von Gesetzen fördern. 

Aber trotzdem fand ich, (und finde immer noch), dass das absolut gesagt werden musste. schließlich kennen wir alle die odyssee mit den großen entwicklern und ihren programmen ( ich sag mal nur origin ... ), und irgendwie muss man als Spieler scheinbar mal hart die Wahrheit sagen, damit sowas bei den entsprechenden Stellen mal ankommt.

natürlich soll hier aber kein zweites gulli-board entstehen


----------



## Locuza (13. September 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hab Punkte bekommen, weil ich Hartz 4 erwähnt hab. Fand ich auch übetrieben. Aber, was solls.


 So simpel ist es dann wohl doch nicht gewesen 
In irgendeinem Kontext muss dein Beitrag ja gestanden haben, wegen Hartz 4 bekommt man keine Punkte oder haben wir zwei uns gerade so eben einen verdient?


----------



## Cook2211 (13. September 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> - Eine sachliche Diskussion über Problemfälle zu führen
> - Die Moderation bekommt Feedback und User-Standpunkte zu hören, was das Verständnis auf der einen Seite fördern sollte
> - Die User bekommen den Standpunkt der Moderation zu hören und nach welcher Methodik gearbeitet wird.
> - Man einigt sich auf Lösungen.
> ...



Das wäre im Prinzip das, wo es hingehen sollte 
Trotzdem bevorzuge ich weiterhin die verallgemeinert Version, um eben nicht Diskussionen über einzelne Moderatoren heraufzubeschwören, denn das könnte zu schnell wirklich persönlich genommen werden.


----------



## Locuza (13. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Trotzdem bevorzuge ich weiterhin die verallgemeinert Version, um eben nicht Diskussionen über einzelne Moderatoren heraufzubeschwören, denn das könnte zu schnell wirklich persönlich genommen werden.


 Das hier ist ja keine persönliche Hasskampagne gegen einen Menschen.
Ich bin eher für schnelle Resultate, als um den heißen Brei herum zu reden, so kann man auch viel konkreter und genauer werden. 
Wir liefern ein Feedback und versuchen und letztendlich gegenseitig zu helfen, die Moderation richtet sich besser an die User und die User richten sich vielleicht eher an die Moderation oder können es besser nachvollziehen.
Zu jedem Job gehört auch negative Kritik, man ist nie perfekt und Menschen sind so unterschiedlich und haben bei ihren Sichtweisen natürlich immer einen anderen Fokus.
Wir sind hier um besser miteinander auskommen zu können, Feedback zu geben und nicht um über jemanden zu lästern oder persönlich an zu greifen.
Ist man dazu nicht in der Lage, hat man aus meiner Sicht auch wenig Argumente, um hinter den publizierten Punkten zu stehen, denn dann liegt es offensichtlich an einem selber.


----------



## McClaine (13. September 2012)

Stryke du hast Gulli verlinkt  

@Locuza / Cook

find ich auch, auch wenns nicht so gemeint ist fühlt sich die Person bestimmt persönlich attackiert. Locuza bitte rauseditieren... ansonsten gibts Points! 
ansonsten finde ich deine Beispiele super

Haben sich nun die Mods zusammengetan zu einem kollegtiven Ignorieren dieses Threads!? Wenigsten einer könnte mal vorbei schauen und hallo sagen


----------



## Stryke7 (13. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Stryke du hast Gulli verlinkt


 
nope, hab ich nicht   habs nur erwähnt ...  und das auch nicht unbedingt auf schmeichelhafte weise 


mal ein halber offtopic:  Mich nervt im Übrigen ziemlich, dass ein gewisses Schimpfwort mit "S" und der Bedeutung von Fäkalien zensiert wird. Das ist im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch so drin, das es für ein Forum (selbst auf hohem Niveau!) akzeptabel ist denke ich ...




Zum Thema Anonym:  

Ich denke, wir sollten hier nicht gegen eine einzige Person vorgehen. Schließlich haben wir uns hier ja auch zusammengerottet   Auf Nachfrage der Administration sollte man dann schon nennen können, wer einen hier stört, damit die das vielleicht unter sich klären könnten.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> find ich auch, auch wenns nicht so gemeint ist fühlt sich die Person bestimmt persönlich attackiert.



Das meine ich. Es ist ein sehr schmaler Grat, und ich möchte diese Sache eigentlich nicht an einer Person festmachen. Sonst gibt es uU böses Blut.


----------



## Locuza (13. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> @Locuza / Cook
> 
> find ich auch, auch wenns nicht so gemeint ist fühlt sich die Person bestimmt persönlich attackiert. Locuza bitte rauseditieren... ansonsten gibts Points!
> ansonsten finde ich deine Beispiele super


 Konstruktive Kritik ist immer erlaubt und meistens erwünscht, wenn man das nicht tätigen kann, sei es auch kollektiv gegen einen Moderator, dann ist das hier doch witzlos 
Ein Moderator liefert entsprechende Qualitäten mit, ansonsten wäre er kein Mod. 
Wenn von 5 Leuten Kritik gegen die Durchführungsart eines Mods kommt, dann wird er seine Ansichten verdeutlichen oder die Gründe nennen, wieso es so läuft oder nicht anders laufen kann. Entweder es verbessert sich etwas oder die 5 nicken ein.
Sache erledigt. 
Wir richten keine Kritik, Beleidigung oder ähnliches gegen die Person an sich. 

Wenn hier einige unbedingt persönlich werden wollen, können sie von mir aus Punkte sammeln. Meines Erachtens kann ich sachlich bleiben und somit den Namen nennen, ohne Zensur an mir selber durchführen zu müssen, auf Anspielungen zu pochen oder in einem Insiderkreis zu debattieren.

Da ich, wie gesagt nie Differenzen mit der Moderation hatte, können natürlich noch andere Punkte zur Absprache kommen. Gerade habe ich eben nur einen konkreten Fall vor den Augen und ich würde mich gerne auch genau darum kümmern wollen. 
Was soll die Redaktion und die Moderation mit Pauschalisierungen schon anfangen wollen. 
Sie brauchen ja irgendetwas Stichhaltiges.


----------



## McClaine (13. September 2012)

Ich sags dann mal so: danke das du dabei bist. 
Wenn du aber nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hast kannst du nicht einfach Namen in den Raum stellen, ohne zu wissen wieso und warum. Wenn sich die/der Betroffene hier einfindet, darfst du dir sicher sein das Dinge angesprochen und geklärt werden.

Aber ohne Grund und haltlos so vorzupreschen finde ich erstmal etwas übertrieben und nicht fair der Person gegenüber. Die User mit ihren Problemen werden das schon klären, ich kann auch nur von mir ausgehen, ich werde meine Differenzen klären, soweit "Klärungsbedarf" meinerseits besteht. 

Du kannst ja gerne mitdiskutieren, your Welcome, deine Ansätze sind toll, aber nochmal: bitte nicht irgendwelche Namen hier veröffentlichen und zum letzten mal: bitte nimm den Namen raus, die 30 User werden wissen, was und warum sie das hier tun ^^.

Ich brauch niemanden mehr der mich an der Hand hält, aber danke trotzdem


----------



## Locuza (13. September 2012)

Genau darüber habe ich auch gerade nachgedacht, dass es konkret das Problem von anderen ist und die anderen natürlich das Vorzugsrecht bei der Klärung haben. 
Dann nehme ich den Namen mal raus und ihr besprecht es wie ihr es für am besten haltet. 
Mir war nur komisch, da du schon selber darauf ansprichst:" Sollen wir das Übel bei Namen nennen?".
Wenn irgendetwas als persönlich beleidigend eingestuft werden kann, dann eher so was 

Ich wollte auch niemanden bei der Hand führen, sondern habe es so angesprochen, wie ich es ansprechen wollte.


----------



## McClaine (13. September 2012)

Nene damit ist eher das Gesamtbild als ein Name an sich gemeint 

Aber danke jedenfalls


----------



## Locuza (13. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Nene damit ist eher das Gesamtbild als ein Name an sich gemeint
> 
> Aber danke jedenfalls


 Naja, ich glaube einige grob geschilderte Vorfälle wird man wiedererkennen können und sich aus dem Kontext schon zusammenreimen können, wer oder was gemeint ist. 

Ich finde es gelinde gesagt, etwas unnötig, dass alles so zu umschreiben und langwieriger zu gestalten, als es sein müsste. 
Wenn das zum "Schutz der Person" dienen sollte und auch wirklich von allen so empfunden, muss ich wohl zwischenmenschlich noch etwas dazu lernen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. September 2012)

Naja, das is schon teilweise echt heftig
In letzter Zeit übertreiben die ein bisschen


----------



## Malkav85 (13. September 2012)

Um es schon einmal vorweg zu nehmen, da hier gefragt wurde "interessiert es die Mods überhaupt?": Ja, wir haben den Thread gesehen, aber natürlich muss erstmal geklärt werden, ob wir hier uns einzeln melden, es eine gemeinsame Formulierung gibt und ob wir uns zu einzelnen "Themen" äußern oder es zusammenfassen  So einfach ist das nicht, da wir schließlich nicht wollen, das sich hier jemand auf die Füße getreten fühlt, nur weil er anscheinend nicht berücksichtigt wird. 

Daher bitten wir euch um eine kleine "Denkpause"  Vielen Dank.


----------



## McClaine (13. September 2012)

Klar 
Von meiner Seite her wurde in post 3 dieses threads eigentlich erstmal alles geschrieben.
Hoffe andere gesellen sich auch noch dazu


----------



## Cook2211 (13. September 2012)

MalkavianChild schrieb:
			
		

> Um es schon einmal vorweg zu nehmen, da hier gefragt wurde "interessiert es die Mods überhaupt?": Ja, wir haben den Thread gesehen, aber natürlich muss erstmal geklärt werden, ob wir hier uns einzeln melden, es eine gemeinsame Formulierung gibt und ob wir uns zu einzelnen "Themen" äußern oder es zusammenfassen  So einfach ist das nicht, da wir schließlich nicht wollen, das sich hier jemand auf die Füße getreten fühlt, nur weil er anscheinend nicht berücksichtigt wird.
> Daher bitten wir euch um eine kleine "Denkpause"  Vielen Dank.



Danke für die Information und das ihr euch mit dem Thema befasst


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. September 2012)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Um es schon einmal vorweg zu nehmen, da hier gefragt wurde "interessiert es die Mods überhaupt?": Ja, wir haben den Thread gesehen, aber natürlich muss erstmal geklärt werden, ob wir hier uns einzeln melden, es eine gemeinsame Formulierung gibt und ob wir uns zu einzelnen "Themen" äußern oder es zusammenfassen  So einfach ist das nicht, da wir schließlich nicht wollen, das sich hier jemand auf die Füße getreten fühlt, nur weil er anscheinend nicht berücksichtigt wird.
> 
> Daher bitten wir euch um eine kleine "Denkpause"  Vielen Dank.


Hier fühlen sich Leute auf die Füße getreten, weil sie "berücksichtigt" wurden. 
Mit dir habe ich hier allerdings nicht gerechnet, aber es lesen ja auch die indirekt angesprochenen mit. 

Ich empfinde es schon mal als Fortschritt, dass mittlerweile auch Beiträge von Moderatoren gelöscht werden, denn das war vor zwei Jahren noch nicht der Fall, aber Punkte wird es dafür wohl nie geben, denn, wie mir ein Mod meine Aussage "bestätigt" hat, hackt eine Krähe der anderen kein Auge aus. ()

Mit der Überregulierung habe ich allerdings auch ein Problem. Dass Beleidigungen verwarnt werden, finde ich zwar richtig, aber das sollte dann generell gleich gehandhabt werden und nicht von Mod zu Mod unterschiedlich. 
Ich habe einen Punkt bekommen, nachdem ich jemanden mit der Bezeichnung 'Troll' zurück "beleidigt" habe, während das bei anderen in anderen Threads wohl kein Problem war. 

Einen weiteren Punkt habe ich bekommen, weil ich jemanden, nachdem er um ca. 2.00h ca. 20 Beiträge zitiert hat, gefragt habe, ob er nichts besseres zu tun hat. Die Aussage war sogar so beleidigend, dass sie heute noch so dort steht. Das hätte dann gelöscht, oder eben nicht bepunktet werden sollen, aber in dem Thread musste wohl ein Exempel statuiert werden, da auch vier andere User, komischerweise alle mit der selben Meinung, auch Punkte und eine Woche Threadverbot bekamen, während der, der die ganze Streiterei immer aufgewärmt hatte, munter weiter posten durfte. 

Wenn, dann sollen alle gleich behandelt werden, egal welche Meinung der Mod hat, oder wenn ein Mod gegen Regeln verstößt und da waren Sachen wie Spam, Start einer OT Diskussion und eine Beleigung dabei.


----------



## DaStash (13. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das meine ich. Es ist ein sehr schmaler Grat, und ich möchte diese Sache eigentlich nicht an einer Person festmachen. Sonst gibt es uU böses Blut.


 Genauso ist es. 

@locuza
Die öffentliche, direkte Nennung würde dann wahrscheinlich eher dazu führen das es unsachlich wird und wir wollen auch in jedem Fall vermeiden, dass es hier zu Diffarmierung einzelner Personen kommt und deshalb ist die allgemeine aber sachliche Ebene im öffentlichen Raum vorzuziehen.

MfG


----------



## GxGamer (13. September 2012)

Dann antworte ich mal nur für mich wenns Recht ist. Und auch nur auf Dinge in denen ich mich auskenne, bzw die ich jetzt so spät noch nachvollziehen kann.



> Sehr geehrte Administration des PCGHX-Forums,
> 
> wir wenden uns auf diesem Wege an Sie, um Ihnen unseren Unmut über die  momentane “Überregulierung“ seitens der Moderation mitzuteilen.
> Bei vielen Usern mit denen man spricht, steigt die Verärgerung über die  Art und Weise wie die Moderation des PCGHX-Forums momentan agiert.
> ...


Das Posts reihenweise gelöscht werden, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Dazu sei aber auch gesagt das ich mich nicht in Kommentarthreads aufhalte, beispielsweise zu Apple-News.
Aber das es dort regelmässig zu "Glaubenskriegen" ausbricht ist selbst mir nicht engangen. Da würde es mich nicht wundern wenn Posts "gewiped" werden, da man einfach nicht die Zeit hat, aus jedem Post eventuelle Anfeindungen oder ähnliches zu entfernen.

Sollte ich mich mit der Willkür angesprochen fühlen? Dies wurde mir auch schon unterstellt. Willkürlich geschieht auf jeden Fall nix. Schwerwiegende Entscheidungen werden immer per Team beschlossen und involvierte Moderatoren ausgeschlossen. Beispiel: Beleidigt mich jemand, schaut sich ein anderer Mod den Fall an. Würde ich das selbst machen, könnte man mir unterstellen aufgrund von Emotionen zu hart (oder eben willkürlich) gehandelt zu haben.

Zudem versuche ich immer ohne Verwarnungen auszukommen. Wenn man dann auf die PN aber solche Antworten wie "Geh und hol dir ne Bifi" bekommt, schüttelt man nach einer Zeit auch nur noch den Kopf. Und das der Marktplatz bei uns eine strenge Nummer ist, sollte auch jedem klar sein.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hab Punkte bekommen, weil ich Hartz 4  erwähnt hab. Fand ich auch übetrieben. Aber, was solls.



Mal ganz ehrlich, etwas "erwähnen" ist doch was anderes als jemandem zu unterstellen es zu beziehen oder?



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Bin ich voll deiner Meinung, anstößige  Beiträge sollten dann eben erstmal gesperrt werden und dem Poster die  Chance eingeräumt werden ihn zu editieren. Was jedoch überhaupt nicht  geht, ist, dass ein Moderator auf eigene Faust den Post bearbeitet. Hier  ist die Gefahr zu groß, dass einem User etwas "in den Mund gelegt"  wird, was dieser evtl. nie sagen wollte. Über solche Moderatoren sollte  man dann ernsthaft nachdenken. Einen Post nach eigenen Vorstellungen  (seien sie auch von den Forenregeln beeinflusst) zu bearbeiten, liegt  weit jenseits der Befugnis jedes Moderator bzw. sogar jenseits jedes  Admins.
> Macht korrumpiert, immer!



Also mir ist kein Weg bekannt wie ich einen Beitrag so ausblenden kann, das er nur vom Ersteller editiert werden kann. Wenn ein Moderator einen Beitrag ändert, steht meist auch eine Begründung bei. Zudem legt hier kein Mod irgendwem Worte in den Mund. Es ist aber manchmal unumgänglich das Anfeindungen, Beleidigungen, Werbe- oder schädliche Links entfernt werden, meistens erkennbar an einem *Text/Link entfernt*.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> @McClaine: da stimme ich dir absolut zu.  ich  habe nichtmal dazu aufgefordert welche zu nutzen, oder cracks verlinkt,  oder sonstiges, ich sagte ausschließlich, dass [*piiieeeep*/ eine person   ] gezwungen ist, bei einem spiel mit seinem legalen (!) key einen  crack zu nutzen, da der besser läuft.  sorry, aber das öffentlich zu  posten ist maximal selbstschädigung, und die ist nunmal allgemein  straffrei.  natürlich würde ich nie zu cracks verlinken o.Ä.     Ich  werde auch keine weitergeben, und keinerlei umgehung von Gesetzen  fördern.
> 
> Aber trotzdem fand ich, (und finde immer noch), dass  das absolut gesagt werden musste. schließlich kennen wir alle die  odyssee mit den großen entwicklern und ihren programmen ( ich sag mal  nur origin ... ), und irgendwie muss man als Spieler scheinbar mal hart  die Wahrheit sagen, damit sowas bei den entsprechenden Stellen mal  ankommt.
> 
> natürlich soll hier aber kein zweites gulli-board entstehen


Persönlich stimme ich dir ja zu. Um es mal zu umschreiben: Manchmal ärgere ich mich, ehrlicher Kunde zu sein. 
Aber man ist hier eben an diesen "rechtlichen Irrsinn" gebunden. Guck dir mal bei Youtube "Goodbye Kitty" an und dann denk mal an die USK-18 und Doom 3 



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Naja, das is schon teilweise echt heftig
> In letzter Zeit übertreiben die ein bisschen



Geht das ein Stückchen präziser?



Nailgun schrieb:


> Hier fühlen sich Leute auf die Füße getreten, weil sie "berücksichtigt" wurden.
> Mit dir habe ich hier allerdings nicht gerechnet, aber es lesen ja auch die indirekt angesprochenen mit.
> 
> Ich  empfinde es schon mal als Fortschritt, dass mittlerweile auch Beiträge  von Moderatoren gelöscht werden, denn das war vor zwei Jahren noch nicht  der Fall, aber Punkte wird es dafür wohl nie geben, denn, wie mir ein  Mod meine Aussage "bestätigt" hat, hackt eine Krähe der anderen kein  Auge aus. ()
> ...


 Hier haben wir das Problem mit dem individuellen Empfinden. Was der eine als Beleidigung auffasst, sieht der andere vielleicht als Ironie oder schlicht nicht schlimm. Mich persönlich lassen Begriffe wie Troll und Fanboy völlig kalt, andere bringen sie auf die Barrikaden.

Ganz allgemein zum Schluss: Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, irgendwem gefällt es immer nicht.
Vielleicht ist es euch ja aufgefallen, ich drücke mich selten förmlich und gewählt aus. Also ich habe kein Problem damit zu sagen was ich denke und nehme dabei auch kein Blatt vor den Mund, zumindest in einem halbwegs gesittetem Rahmen 

PS: WTF ich hab für diesen Post 53 Minuten gebraucht.


----------



## mmayr (13. September 2012)

Ich unterstütze das auch! 
Ich bekam 3!!! Punkte, weil ich einen Mod mit Kindskopf betitelte! War zwar nicht nett, aber 3 Punkte sind da echt übertrieben!


----------



## Uter (13. September 2012)

Vorweg:
Danke, dass die Diskussion bisher sachlich ist, wenn das so bleibt, dann sind wir gern bereit auf eure Anliegen einzugehen.

Nach kurzer interner Absprache veröffentlich ich mal folgende Punkte (u.U. kommen noch weitere hinzu), die euch hoffentlich etwas mehr Einblick in unsere Arbeit geben:


 Wir beraten intern.
 Wir löschen nicht, sondern blenden nur aus, andere Mods oder Admins können sich selbst ein Bild machen.
 Diskussionen im moderierten Thread bringen nichts, da sie wieder ot sind.
 Jeder kann sich bei Fragen/Kritik an andere Mods/Admins wenden.
 Man wird nur wegen mehreren oder extremen Verstößen gesperrt.
 Wir müssen uns sehr regelnah verhalten, da wir sonst Willkür unterstellt bekommen. (Leider kommt das auch so noch oft vor. )
 Die Verwarnungstexte sind nur teilweise computergeneriert, im Mittelteil steht die Begründung des Moderators.


Habt ihr konkrete Vorschläge, was wir ändern sollen?


----------



## mmayr (13. September 2012)

Ich finds Super, dass ihr euch hier auch zu Wort meldet!


----------



## DaStash (13. September 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Vorweg:
> Danke, dass die Diskussion bisher sachlich ist, wenn das so bleibt, dann sind wir gern bereit auf eure Anliegen einzugehen.
> 
> 
> Habt ihr konkrete Vorschläge, was wir ändern sollen?


 
Wie wäre es mit eine Art Schlichter? Ich hatte schon den Fall wo ich von meiner Seite aus berechtigte Einwände gegen eine Verwarnung erhoben hatte, der entsprechende Mod das aber wegdiskutierte und zwar so das man sich in seinem eigenen Standpunkt nicht ernst genommen fühlte. Da ich weiß, dass das auch anders geht, liegt für mich schon der Verdacht nahe, dass da auch persönliche Empfindungen eine Rolle spielen, ist ja auch irgendwo menschlich. Nicht jeder kann mit jedem und genau in solchen Fällen wäre so eine Art "Streit" Schlichter eine gute Lösung. Jemand der dann dafür sorgt, dass beide Parteien ihr Gesicht bewahren, wie man so schön sagt. 

MfG


----------



## Stryke7 (13. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit eine Art Schlichter? Ich hatte schon den Fall wo ich von meiner Seite aus berechtigte Einwände gegen eine Verwarnung erhoben hatte, der entsprechende Mod das aber wegdiskutierte und zwar so das man sich in seinem eigenen Standpunkt nicht ernst genommen fühlte. Da ich weiß, dass das auch anders geht, liegt für mich schon der Verdacht nahe, dass da auch persönliche Empfindungen eine Rolle spielen, ist ja auch irgendwo menschlich. Nicht jeder kann mit jedem und genau in solchen Fällen wäre so eine Art "Streit" Schlichter eine gute Lösung. Jemand der dann dafür sorgt, dass beide Parteien ihr Gesicht bewahren, wie man so schön sagt.
> 
> MfG





GxGamer schrieb:


> Schwerwiegende Entscheidungen werden immer per Team beschlossen und  involvierte Moderatoren ausgeschlossen. Beispiel: Beleidigt mich jemand,  schaut sich ein anderer Mod den Fall an. Würde ich das selbst machen,  könnte man mir unterstellen aufgrund von Emotionen zu hart (oder eben  willkürlich) gehandelt zu haben.


 


Das ist doch so schon ganz gut!


----------



## Uter (13. September 2012)

Als Schlichter kannst du jeden anderen Mod anschreiben. Wenn wirklich Emotionen im Spiel sind, dann wird eine falsche Handlung so unterbunden. Außerdem können Moderatoren besagte ausgeblendete Posts lesen.


----------



## Der Maniac (13. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit eine Art Schlichter? Ich hatte schon den Fall wo ich von meiner Seite aus berechtigte Einwände gegen eine Verwarnung erhoben hatte, der entsprechende Mod das aber wegdiskutierte und zwar so das man sich in seinem eigenen Standpunkt nicht ernst genommen fühlte. Da ich weiß, dass das auch anders geht, liegt für mich schon der Verdacht nahe, dass da auch persönliche Empfindungen eine Rolle spielen, ist ja auch irgendwo menschlich. Nicht jeder kann mit jedem und genau in solchen Fällen wäre so eine Art "Streit" Schlichter eine gute Lösung. Jemand der dann dafür sorgt, dass beide Parteien ihr Gesicht bewahren, wie man so schön sagt.
> 
> MfG


 
Da würde ich dann Leute reinnehmen, die sich dann erstmal alles dazu entsprechende durchlesen, und dann nochmal die Standpunkte der beiden Parteien erörtern (was ein Satz o.O).

Das sollten mMn Leute sein, die weder mit der einen, noch mit der anderen Seite was zu tun haben. Vielleicht die "stillen Mitleser"?


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. September 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> [*] Wir müssen uns sehr regelnah verhalten, da wir sonst Willkür unterstellt bekommen. (Leider kommt das auch so noch oft vor. )
> Habt ihr konkrete Vorschläge, was wir ändern sollen?


Ja, diesen einen Punkt. 

Es kann nicht angehen, dass mache Mods gewisse Dinge wesentlich strenger auslegen, während es anderen, wie vorhin erwähnt, egal ist. 
Das ist auch eine Form von Willkür.


----------



## DaStash (13. September 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Als Schlichter kannst du jeden anderen Mod anschreiben. Wenn wirklich Emotionen im Spiel sind, dann wird eine falsche Handlung so unterbunden. Außerdem können Moderatoren besagte ausgeblendete Posts lesen.


 
Ja aber irgendwie ist das nicht gezielt genug, man weiß ja auch nicht ob dann derjenige nicht generell mit dem Mod eher deckungsgleich ist oder nicht. Eine neutralere Instanz oder ein fester Ansprechpartner wäre da hilfreicher. Vielleicht ähnlich dem Vorschlag von der maniac?

Es gibt halt bei den Mods, nach meinen Erfahrungen, die Regelreiter und entspanntere Persöhnlichkeiten und letztere würden sich da besser eignen, wie ich finde. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. September 2012)

Es ist halt manchmal ein Problem, wenn man Beruf und Hobby zu stark verbindet.


----------



## DaStash (13. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, diesen einen Punkt.
> 
> Es kann nicht angehen, dass mache Mods gewisse Dinge wesentlich strenger auslegen, während es anderen, wie vorhin erwähnt, egal ist.
> Das ist auch eine Form von Willkür.


 
Genau und das wäre dann so ein Punkt den man jetzt nicht mehr regulieren müsste, sondern wo ein fester Ansprechpartner moderieren/schlichten kann.

@Beruf/ Hobby
Ja das stimmt allerdings. 

MfG


----------



## Uter (13. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es kann nicht angehen, dass mache Mods gewisse Dinge wesentlich strenger auslegen, während es anderen, wie vorhin erwähnt, egal ist.
> Das ist auch eine Form von Willkür.


 Letztlich sind wir auch unterschiedliche Menschen mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen, trotzdem versuchen wir genau das durch die internen Besprechungen zu vermeiden. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja aber irgendwie ist das nicht gezielt genug, man weiß ja auch nicht ob dann derjenige nicht generell mit dem Mod eher deckungsgleich ist oder nicht. Eine neutralere Instanz oder ein fester Ansprechpartner wäre da hilfreicher. Vielleicht ähnlich dem Vorschlag von der maniac?


Die Verstöße sind eine Angelegenheit zwischen dem Bestraften und dem Mod bzw. den Mods und Admins. Das steht auch in den Forenregeln, deshalb fallen andere User raus (und weil sie eben nicht alles sehen können). Für spezielle Schlichter wären wir wohl auch unterbesetzt und sie wären auch nichts anderes als spezielle Mods. Als höhere Instanz gibt es die Admins.



DaStash schrieb:


> Es gibt halt bei den Mods, nach meinen Erfahrungen, die Regelreiter und entspanntere Persöhnlichkeiten und letztere würden sich da besser eignen, wie ich finde.


 Du kannst ja einen dieser Moderatoren anschreiben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. September 2012)

Nunja, dann will ich auch mal die Anwesenheit bezeugen und ein klein  wenig "Senf" ablassen, obwohl schon sehr vieles von den Kollegen  abgedeckt wurde.

Das folgende ist mein _persönlicher _Eindruck:
Die meisten Verwarnungen laufen nach zwei verschiedenen Schemen ab, ich nenne sie mal A und B.

A:
Ich  sehe einen Regelverstoß egal welcher Art der eine Warnung oder  Verwarnung rechtfertigt. Nach Absprache mit dem Rest des Teams oder in  sehr eindeutigen Fällen ohne weitere Konsequenzen (sprich keine Sperre,  beispielsweise wenn jemand beleidigt aber die 3 Punkte folgenlos  bleiben) wird die Verwarnung begründet ausgesprochen.
Ich bekomme  kurz darauf eine PN in der mich der "Täter" entweder um eine genauere  Begründung bittet die er auch bekommt oder sich für sein Verhalten  entschuldigt. Das Thema ist erledigt.

B: 
Gleiche Situation, aber die PN die ich erhalte strotzt vor Beleidigungen, die man im öffentlichen Teil des Forums nicht wiedergeben kann.
Das  wird allgemein als Trotzreaktion anerkannt und nichtmal weiter geahndet  obwohl es eigentlich nochmal 3 Punkte + Sperre geben müsste.  Stattdessen gibts ne Antwort wie "Bitte keine weiteren Beleidigungen,  bleib sachlich" oder ähnliches. Erst wenn der Betroffene sich immer noch  nicht gibt und weiterhin rumschreit gibt es ggf. weitere  Konsequenzen.

Leider ist Fall B der häufigere. 

Soviel mal zu nem kleinen persönlichen Exkurs.


Was anscheinend auch noch erklärt werden muss wenn ich den Post von mmayr sehe:

Es  gibt einen ich nenne es mal Punktekatalog bei uns (ähnlich dem in  Flensburg...) der die häufigsten Vergehen beinhaltet und immer die  gleiche Punktzahl im Falle einer Verwarnung vorsieht.
Hier steht beispielsweise:
"Beleidigung/Unterstellung --> 3 Punkte"

Es  ist also keineswegs Willkür von uns, gerade 3 und nicht weniger für  "weniger schlimme" Beleidigungen oder mehr Punkte für "schlimmere"  Beleidigungen zu verteilen - wir können da auch nicht drüber urteilen  was schlimm ist und was weniger aus den von GxGamer bereits genannten Gründen.
Das ist auch der  Grund, warum es für "Kindsköpfe" 3 Punkte gibt - denn das kann durchaus  als Beleidigung aufgefasst werden (entscheidend ist, was der  angesprochene empfindet, NICHT was der Sprechende damit glaubt,  auszudrücken!) und wird entsprechend so bepunktet.

Abseits dieses Kataloges können wir für nicht erfasste Regelverstöße zwischen einem  und 10 Punkten pro Verwarnung vergeben, was natürlich begründet sein  muss. Und solche Entscheidungen abseits des Standardkataloges werden_ immer _vorher besprochen.

Noch eine Kleinigkeit die ich kurz ansprechen will:
_Warum die Moderatoren sich nicht untereinander bepunkten_
Mods  sind üblicherweise immer bestrebt, sich 100% an die Forenregeln zu  halten. Da wir auch nur Menschen sind (ja, ehrlich!) kann es auch mal  passieren dass was daneben geht das will ich gar nicht abstreiten (Ich hab selbst ne Verwarnung von Klutten aus früherer Zeit ). Wenn  es tatsächlich zu schlimm ist wird der Post eben von einem Kollegen  gelöscht wie schon erwähnt wurde.

Dennoch gibts dafür keine Verwarungen, aus 2 einfachen Gründen:
-  Es ist technisch gesehen gar nicht möglich, uns gegenseitig zu  verwarnen - die Verwarnfunktion gibts gegen Forenmitarbeiter schlichtweg  nicht  Aber was viel wichtiger ist:
- Wir sind ein Team! Kein  Team der Welt (das funktioniert) pisst sich  intern gegenseitig ans Bein! Wir versuchen unsere Arbeit so gut wie  möglich zu erledigen und wenn mal was daneben geht steht auch ein  anderer dafür gerade wenn es sein muss. Es hat einen Grund, warum wir  mit so wenigen Mods ein solch großes Forum bearbeiten können, das  funktioniert nur miteinander, nicht gegeneinander!


Mein kleines Statement zur Willkür:

Es ist nunmal so, dass wir "Freiwillige" sind, die die Betreuung des Forums in ihrer Freizeit erledigen. So für umsonst und so. 
Wenn  man die Willkür nahezu ausschließen wollte, dann müsste man sich mit  allen rund 20 Mods bei jeder Entscheidung zusammensetzen und die  Entscheidung gemeinsam treffen - das wäre fair.
Dummerweise sind wir  nicht alle 24 Stunden am Tag wach und im gleichen Raum. Wir kommen aus  sehr verschiedenen Regionen, sind verschiedenen Alters, Berufes, sind zu  unterschiedlichen Zeiten hier und betreuen unterschiedliche Bereiche,  kurz: eigentlich haben wir außer der Leidenschaft am Forum kaum etwas  gemeinsam (umso erstaunlicher ist es, dass es intern so reibungslos  funktioniert, aber das issn anderes Thema).
Dadurch, dass wir eben  nur immer im kleinen Rahmen beraten können (eben die, die grade da sind)  und der Haufen immer ein anderer ist können die Entscheidungen nunmal  nach außen hin niemals 100% konsequent sein. Um das zu erreichen  bräuchte man professionelle Forenbetreuer, das geht nunmal auf der  aktuellen Basis nicht.

Aber wie gesagt, für bahnbrechende Vorschläge sind wir da immer offen!


Und das Wichtigste (meiner Meinung nach) zum Schluss:
Wir sind eure Ansprechpartner in allen Fragen die das Forum angeht! Wir werden auf alle eure Anfragen nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen eingehen, denn uns allen liegt sehr viel an dieser Plattform sonst würden wir diesen "Wahnsinn" wie er intern gern genannt wird nicht freiwillig mit so viel Zeitaufwand tun wollen!
Nutzt das Angebot! 



So, ich war schneller als GxGamer und habe nur 48 Minuten an dem Post hier getippt. Nun begebe ich mich zur Ruhe und bin gespannt, wie sehr ich morgen auseinandergenommen wurde - oder wie sehr mein Postfach platzt nachdem ich hier quasi dazu aufgerufen habe.


----------



## Locuza (13. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> @locuza
> Die öffentliche, direkte Nennung würde dann wahrscheinlich eher dazu führen das es unsachlich wird und wir wollen auch in jedem Fall vermeiden, dass es hier zu Diffarmierung einzelner Personen kommt und deshalb ist die allgemeine aber sachliche Ebene im öffentlichen Raum vorzuziehen.
> 
> MfG


Ich bin eher erstaunt, dass so etwas scheinbar nicht nur für möglich gehalten wird, sondern schon eig. davon ausgegangen wird das so etwas passiert. Jedenfalls erweckt das ganze für mich diesen Eindruck, aber mein Standpunkt zu der Sachlage ist ja schon bekannt. 



GxGamer schrieb:


> Persönlich stimme ich dir ja zu. Um es mal zu umschreiben: Manchmal ärgere ich mich, ehrlicher Kunde zu sein.
> Aber man ist hier eben an diesen "rechtlichen Irrsinn" gebunden. Guck dir mal bei Youtube "Goodbye Kitty" an und dann denk mal an die USK-18 und Doom 3


Ihr haltet euch ja nach besten Wissen und Gewissen an den rechtlichen Rahmen oder? Ist es hier ein Konflikt, wo jedes Individuum persönlich festlegt was zu weit geht und wie hart geahndet werden muss. 
Wir dürfen ja auch keine Screenshots von Spielen ab 18 veröffentlichen, aber würde bei ähnlichen Verstößen jemals eine konkrete Bedrohung für die Betreiber bestehen? 
Ich meine damit, wurde jemals ein Forum, eine Internet-Präsenz von einem Gremium/Ministerium/einem rechtlichen Verein jemals angemahnt, wegen Regelverstöße innerhalb des Forums? 
Gerade in letzter Zeit gibt es glaube ich häufiger Debatten über Cyber-Mobbing und Ähnliches und ob da jetzt straffer angezogen werden muss bei so Aussagen wie Fanboy, das was du sagst ist Müll, Troll usw.?



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, diesen einen Punkt.
> 
> Es kann nicht angehen, dass mache Mods gewisse Dinge wesentlich strenger auslegen, während es anderen, wie vorhin erwähnt, egal ist.
> Das ist auch eine Form von Willkür.


Also ich kann da keine Willkür erkennen. Willkürlich handelt ja niemand von seiner Person aus, sondern jeder nach dem eigenem Ermessen und das kann natürlich von Person zu Person stark unterschiedlich ausfallen. 
Ich kann deswegen ja nicht auf eine globale oder indirekte Willkür schließen, weil sich die Instanz aus mehreren Mitgliedern nicht durchgehend gleich verhält. 


@ All

So eine generelle Sache, am falschen Ort zur falschen Zeit: 
Gerade habe ich gelesen, das hier jemand meinte das er Punkte bekommen hat und der andere nicht, was man ja nicht Gleichberechtigung nennen kann, aber es ist ebenso Unmöglich alle Threads von der Moderation kontrollieren zu lassen und so kommt es vor, dass einige für die gleichen Vergehen weniger Punkte oder gar keine bekommen, je nachdem ob ein Mod anwesend war oder ein anderer der weniger streng regelt. 
Sollte ein User immer die Moderation bei solchen Fällen ansprechen und für die gleichen Vergehen bei anderen immer den Melde-Button tätigen? 
Ich empfinde das jedenfalls als eher albern, aber wenn ich Punkte kassiere muss der andere, rein aus der theoretischen Gerechtigkeit, ja auch Punkte verdienen oder meine entfernt werden. 
Wie will man das überhaupt lösen, in der realen Welt nennt man es nämlich Pech und muss es aussitzen


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2012)

> - Es ist technisch gesehen gar nicht möglich, uns gegenseitig zu verwarnen - die Verwarnfunktion gibts gegen Forenmitarbeiter schlichtweg nicht


Seit wann denn das?
Einem Mod wurde ja schon mal zu Testzwecken ein Strafpunkt verpasst.


----------



## Uter (14. September 2012)

@ Locuza:
Genau, dafür gibt es den Melden-Button. Unterschiedliche Bepunktung kann btw auch andere Gründe haben als Willkür, z.B. die Vorgeschichte der Person. Wenn ich jemanden schon in einem Thread oder per PN auf etwas hingewiesen habe und er doch wieder dagegen verstößt, dann geb ich natürlich eine härtere Strafe als bei jemanden, der neu im Forum ist oder noch keine Punkte bekommen hat.

@ Nailgun:
Nicht in der Zeit, in der ich Mod bin. Für Testzwecke gibt es einen speziellen Account.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2012)

Sorry, aber wenn 'Troll' eine Beleidigung ist, muss das zumindest generell gelöscht werden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. September 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ihr haltet euch ja nach besten Wissen und Gewissen an den rechtlichen Rahmen oder? Ist es hier ein Konflikt, wo jedes Individuum persönlich festlegt was zu weit geht und wie hart geahndet werden muss.
> Wir dürfen ja auch keine Screenshots von Spielen ab 18 veröffentlichen, aber würde bei ähnlichen Verstößen jemals eine konkrete Bedrohung für die Betreiber bestehen?
> Ich meine damit, wurde jemals ein Forum, eine Internet-Präsenz von einem Gremium/Ministerium/einem rechtlichen Verein jemals angemahnt, wegen Regelverstöße innerhalb des Forums?



Jugendschutz beispielsweise ist kein Kindergeburtstag und wird von uns sehr ernst genommen. Das ist auch unsere Pflicht als Betreiber.


----------



## Locuza (14. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> B:
> Gleiche Situation, aber die PN die ich erhalte strotzt vor Beleidigungen, die man im öffentlichen Teil des Forums nicht wiedergeben kann.
> Das  wird allgemein als Trotzreaktion anerkannt und nichtmal weiter geahndet  obwohl es eigentlich nochmal 3 Punkte + Sperre geben müsste.  Stattdessen gibts ne Antwort wie "Bitte keine weiteren Beleidigungen,  bleib sachlich" oder ähnliches. Erst wenn der Betroffene sich immer noch  nicht gibt und weiterhin rumschreit gibt es ggf. weitere  Konsequenzen.
> 
> ...


Das Forum scheint ja spannender zu sein, als ich jemals gedacht hätte. 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Jugendschutz beispielsweise ist kein  Kindergeburtstag und wird von uns sehr ernst genommen. Das ist auch  unsere Pflicht als Betreiber.


 Neben dieser Pflicht habt ihr  ja auch andere und es ist wohl auch kein Geheimnis, dass juristische  Auslegung nicht immer deckungsgleich mit der Meinung von dem  Durchschnittsbürger ist. 
Mich würde daher interessieren, wie die  allgemeine Meinung der Moderation bezüglich der Strenge bei der  Einhaltung der Regeln (Alle) aussieht. 
Wenn wir z.B. Beleidigungen wie Troll uns ansehen, dann ist es ja schon eine ziemliche Gratwanderung, da ein gerechtes Urteil zu fällen, besonders da man ab und zu einen nicht zu verachtenden Interpretationsspielraum hat.


----------



## Der Maniac (14. September 2012)

Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:

Also die meisten hier sind mit der Arbeit der Mods anscheinend zufrieden, nur sollte es bei der Regelung für die Bepunktung von Beleidigungen wohl Änderungen geben, sehe ich das richtig? 

Wäre das denn möglich? Das man evtl. sich mal an nen runden Tisch setzt und da was ausarbeitet? Ich wäre sofort dabei!


----------



## ziko (14. September 2012)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:
> 
> Also die meisten hier sind mit der Arbeit der Mods anscheinend zufrieden



Wenn die gehäufte Löschung von Accounts und dieser Thread hier, Dich zu dieser Feststellung bewegen, kläre doch bitte die 51 Poster vor Dir auf, womit diese Feststellung zu begründen wäre.
Ehrlich gesagt, lese ich nur ab und zu die News hier, sonst nichts.
Und wie mit manchen Postern der News umgegangen wird ist Niveaulos.
Wenn die intelligenten Leute, die wirklich etwas zu sagen haben, noch von den Mods ungerecht behandelt werden, verlassen diese das Board.
Zurück bleiben die Einschleimer und Rüpel auf deren Meinung und Ratschlag ich absolut verzichten kann.
Ehe sich die Mods versehen sinkt das Niveau des Boardes soweit herunter dass es uninteressant wird.
Für die normalen User.
Für die Werbung sowieso, die Poltrone und Rüpel die übrig bleiben, sind niemanden ihre Zielgruppe für Werbung.
Natürlich ist das eine Diskusion "Henne oder Ei", sind die Poltrone oder die Mods die Ursache für den Niveauverlust des Boardes?
Das ist meine Meinung und mein Beitrag zu dieser Diskussion der auf mein persönliches Verhalten beruht.


----------



## mae1cum77 (14. September 2012)

ziko schrieb:


> Wenn die gehäufte Löschung von Accounts und dieser Thread hier, Dich zu dieser Feststellung bewegen, kläre doch bitte die 51 Poster vor Dir auf, womit diese Feststellung zu begründen wäre.
> Ehrlich gesagt, lese ich nur ab und zu die News hier, sonst nichts.
> Und wie mit manchen Postern der News umgegangen wird ist Niveaulos.
> Wenn die intelligenten Leute, die wirklich etwas zu sagen haben, noch von den Mods ungerecht behandelt werden, verlassen diese das Board.
> ...


 Warum denn gleich so aggressiv, finde *Der Maniac* hat es nicht falsch zusammengefasst. Wir können von hier aus nicht wirklich beurteilen, was teilweise per PM abgeht. 
Nebenbei, wo hast Du 51 Poster gezählt, oder hast Du 51 Posts = 51 Poster gerechnet? Ruhig nochmal nachzählen.
Bei dem, was hier teilweise in einigen Threads abgeht, ist verständlich, daß moderativ eingegriffen werden muß. Da gibt es auch Kollateralschäden. Ist mir auch schon passiert, ich hab´s genommen, wie es ist, bin zumindest nicht ganz unschuldig gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Warum soll ich das auch persönlich nehmen? 
Kurz nochmal das geschriebene reflektieren, bevor man auf "Antworten" klickt, ist mit ein wenig Übung garnicht so schwierig...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Auf die Komplimente im konkreten, die Du in den Raum stellst, gehe ich aus gerade genanntem Grund lieber nicht ein...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

Ich möchte hier an dieser Stelle mal meine "Geschichte" schreiben, um zu verdeutlichen wo für mich persönlich das Problem liegt und was ich mir in diesem Zusammenhang von der Moderation wünschen würde. Der Post wird etwas umfangreicher

Ich bin seit dem 11.3.2010 Mitglied dieses Forums. Ich möchte zwei Perioden während dieser Zeit beschreiben.


*11.3.2010 - 27.11.2011 und ca. 5000 Posts*

Während dieser Zeit bekam ich 0 Verwarnungen und 0 Verwarnungspunkte. Habe ich in dieser hier im Forum anders agiert, anders diskutiert? nein habe ich nicht.

Beispiele:


- Im Thread Konsole vs. PC hatte ich eine wochenlange Auseinandersetzung mit Superwip. Wir schrieben ellenlange Posts, teilweise auch auf persönlicher Ebene, aber sachlich. Die Moderation ließ uns gewähren. Es wurde nichts gelöscht. Keine Verwarnungen, keine Punkte.


- Eine zeitlang hat ich immer wieder Streit mit Split99999. Dort ging es oftmals wirklich zur Sache. Manchmal (selten) wurde gelöscht, aber es gab keine Punkte und keine Verwarnungen.  


- Mit einem User, der das Forum wohl verlassen wird, hatte ich manchmal für sehr hohes Spam-Aufkommen gesorgt. Manchmal einvernehmlich scherzend, manchmal streitend wie die Kesselflicker. Da passierte es schon mal, dass ein Thread, der eigentlich nur 2 Seiten lang war auf 12 Seiten anschwoll. Oftmals wurde gelöscht, aber es gab keine Verwarnungen und Punkte.


- Es gab eine Zeit, da bin ich regelmäßig mit dem Moderator ruyven_macaran in Threads aneinander gerauscht. Keine Ahnung warum, aber er hat mich echt aggressiv gemacht. Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich ihm gegenüber auch öffentlich beleidigend wurde, was mir sehr leid tut. Er hätte mich verwarnen und vollkommen zurecht sperren können, aber er hat das mit stoischer Ruhe hingenommen. Dafür zolle ich ihm den allergrößten Respekt.
Keine Verwarnungen, keine Punkte.


- Zur IFA 2011 (Verkaufsverbot Galaxy Tab) kochte hier das Thema Apple vs. Samsung ziemlich hoch. Damals wurden regelrechte Grabenkriege zwischen mir und Usern wie DaStash und McClaine ausgetragen (ihr zwei erinnert euch bestimmt). Meistens war es so: Nailgun und ich gegen den Rest des Forums.
Es wurde mit harten Bandagen diskutiert, es wurden (zurecht) Beiträge gelöscht, aber es gab (für mich) keine Verwarnungen, keine Punkte.




Dann kam der 27.11.2011. Meine erste Verwarnung ohne Punkte. Nicht schlimm, habe ich gedacht. Aber so ging es weiter:


*27.11.2011 bis heute ca. 2500 Posts*


- Am 10.12.2011 bekam ich eine Verwarnung ohne Punkte wegen Verstosses gegen die Marktplatz Regeln. Ein User suchte zwei wassergekühlte GTX580, ich hatte zwei und fragte mit einem Foto, ob er Interesse hätte. Hatte er nicht. Allerdings hatte ich bei dem Foto die Regeln nicht beachtet, was natürlich mein Fehler war. Anstatt mir einfach einen Hinweis zu geben, damit ich Gelegenheit bekam das zu ändern, wurde direkt verwarnt.


- Am 28.3. 2012 und am 18.7.2012 bekam ich jeweils einen Punkt. In einem Fall, weil ich einen User, der kurze Zeit später gesperrt wurde, des "rum trollens" bezichtigte, was von der Moderation als Beleidigung dargestellt wurde. Eine wirklich übertriebene Auslegung der Forum-Regeln. Weswegen der andere Punkt war, weiß ich nicht mehr.


- Am 18.7.2012 bekam ich einen Punkt, weil ich mit zwei Usern einen Streit hatte, und diese User, die noch nie in ihrem Leben ein Multi-GPU System besessen hatten, als "SLI-Noobs" bezeichnet hatte. Die Begründung der Moderation war, dass das eine Beleidigung wäre. Das Wort "Noob" bedeutet schlicht "Neuling". Wie soll dieses Wort beleidigend sein? Wo soll dort die Begründung für einen Verwarnungspunkt liegen? Dann wäre der Begriff DAU doch erst recht eine Beleidigung, aber deswegen wurde wohl noch niemand verwarnt. Wiederum eine übertriebene Reaktion der Moderation.


- Am 6.9.2012 war es dann so weit, dass ich dieses Forum beinahe wegen der Moderation verlassen hätte. Ich hatte eine der vielen Auseinandersetzungen mit McClaine. Moderator A verwarnte uns im Thread mündlich, nach dem Motto "Back to topic". Nur eine Minute fuhr Moderator B dazwischen, überging Moderator A (dessen Post dann gelöscht wurde) und verteilte Verwarnungspunkte, mit der Begründung: 

"_der Kollege hatte nicht im Kopf, dass ihr beide schon einmal aneinander geraten seid und bei anderen Gelegenheiten ordentlich Punkte gesammelt hattet, sonst hätte auch er (weitere) Punkte verteilt. Regeln sind nun einmal da, um sie einzuhalten. Auf der anderen Seite muss es auch Leute geben, die diese Regeln auch durchsetzen._"

In meinen Augen völlig überzogen. Bekommt man jetzt laufend Punkte, wenn man in der Vergangenheit schon mal mit jemandem Dispute hatte und mit ihm erneut diskutiert? Werden "Urteile" anderer Moderatoren jetzt übergangen, damit Punkte verteilt werden können?


- Gestern dann diese Situation:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...reis-gegenueber-letztem-jahr.html#post4554810

Bis Post #14

Dürfen User nicht mal mehr @Topic diskutieren? Greift die Moderation jetzt schon ein, noch bevor Konflikte von den Usern selber gelöst werden können? Ein wenig Eigenverantwortung und Mündigkeit müsst ihr den Usern schon zugestehen.



Sorry, liebe Moderation, aber so geht das nicht weiter. Mein Beispiel zeigt deutlich, wie vor 2012 von der Moderation agiert wurde und wie es jetzt ist. Diese extrem genaue und extrem strenge Regelauslegung ist wirklich übertrieben. Man verliert die Lust sich zu beteiligen, wenn sich immer nur mit Samthandschuhen angefasst werden muss, und man nicht mehr Gelegenheit bekommt seine Standpunkte zu verteidigen, ohne Sorge haben zu müssen direkt verwarnt zu werden. Oder sich Verwarnungen einzuhandeln wenn man Begriffe benutzt, die heutzutage zum "normalen" Internet-Wortschatz gehören (Noob).

Da muss sich etwas ändern. Leben und leben lassen. Gnade vor Recht. Deeskalation durch Kommunikation und nicht Provokation durch extreme Regelauslegung. Das wünsche ich mir von der Moderation. Zuerst (per PN) reden und dann, wenn keine einvernehmliches Ergebnis erzielt wird, kann man immer noch Punkte verteilen. Das wäre in meinen Augen der richtigere Weg für ein einvernehmliches Auskommen zwischen Moderation und User!


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2012)

DAU ist auch eine Beleidigung. 

Ich habe im Laberthread auch mal einen Punkt bekommen, der mir ziemlich egal ist, da der Mod mit einer normalen PN genauso viel erreicht hätte. 
Ansonsten kann ich auch ca. 5000 Beiträge (+ ca. 15000 in der Ruka) ohne Punkte aufweisen, danach gings dann los und das nicht immer gerechtfertigt. 

Mich stört nämlich dabei die unterschiedliche Auslegung der Regeln. Wenn etwas generell eine Beleidigung ist, schreibe ich es nicht mehr, auch wenn ich es anders meinen würde, aber wenn es mal so und mal so gehandhabt wird, geht das einfach nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2012)

@Cook:

Nunja, wie schon gesagt wurde: Entscheidend für eine Beleidigung ist, was der  angesprochene empfindet, NICHT was der Sprechende damit glaubt,  auszudrücken. Wenn du Leute als "Noobs" bezeichnest, sind die allermeisten Personen im Netz davon sehr wohl beleidigt - auch wenn das Wort tatsächlich wörtlich nur Neuling bedeutet hat es im üblichen Internetgebrauch definitiv eine abwertende Bedeutung.
Mach mal den Test - gehe in ein Online-Spiel deiner Wahl, sage mal zu jedem Spieler "Noob" und warte ab wie viele von denen beleidigt sind... 

Was du beschreibst im Sinne von ich nenne es mal "Steigerung der Härte" hinsichtlich Verwarnungen:
Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass _gerade weil_ dir früher so viel "durchgegangen" ist bei dir evtl. weniger gezögert wird bis du eine Verwarnung bekommst? Wie Uter schon gesagt hat - es hat durchaus einen Einfluss darauf wie gehandelt wird ob man jemanden zum ersten Mal erwischt oder obs sofort heißt "Ach, der schon wieder, der ist schon 7x aufgefallen dieses Jahr und hat nie was bekommen" oder ähnlich.
Immerhin ist das Moderatoreteam, das dich in letzter Zeit stärker bepunktet hat, immer noch größtenteils das gleiche wie vor Jahren. Da ich recht neu im Laden bin kannte ich deine Vorgeschichte nicht genau (da man nicht für jeden Fall erst unser Archiv wälzt) und habe entsprechend zahmer reagiert wie ein Kollege, der das alles bereits mitgemacht hat (ich denke mal ich kann mich an den von dir beschriebenen Fall erinnern und war glaube ich der "Moderator A").


Dann natürlich zum Vorwurf: 


> Greift die Moderation jetzt schon ein, noch bevor Konflikte von den Usern selber gelöst werden können?


Normalerweise greifen wir erst ein, wenn der Karren schon im Dreck steht sozusagen. Das geht dann zumiest auch mit Verwarnungen einher wenns vorher richtig rund ging im Thread. Nun sind wir angehalten, entsprechende sich anbahnende Situationen im Voraus zu erkennen wenn möglich und sachte darauf im Thread hinzuweisen, was ich im von dir verlinkten (Post #14) getan habe - das hat nichts mit Bevormundung oder ähnlichem zu tun sondern ist ne reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme dass der Thread nicht eskaliert. Nun warum trifft es gerade diesen Thread könntest du dich fragen und auch das will ich dir erklären:
Über die Zeit bemerkt man schnell, dass gewisse Threads und Themen einen bedeutend stärkeren Drang zur Eskalation aufweisen als andere. Alleine wenn im Threadthema "Apple", "Konsole", "vs" oder ähnliches vorkommt ist die Chance, dass darin verwarnt werden muss immens viel höher als beispielsweise bei "Hilfe mein Rechner bootet nicht mehr".

Wie gesagt diese "Beruhigungsposts" sind nicht böse oder bevormundend gemeint sondern diesen dazu, den Usern zu zeigen dass wir auf den Thread achten und dass diese Gefahr des Spams/OT/Beleidigung usw. besteht. Dadurch wird euer Freiraum der Diskussion in keinster Weise eingeschränkt.
Schade, dass dies dann (anstatt den Ratschlag als solchen zu akzeptieren) manche das dann wieder als Anstoß nehmen gegen uns persönlich zu werden. Obwohl ich das sogar in meinem Beruhigungspost erwähnt hatte:


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da das, wie hier auch schon in Ansätzen zu  erkennen, in den meisten Fällen in persönliche Angriffe ausartet bitte  ich doch die Herren wieder etwas zur Ruhe - und zum Thema - zu kommen  bevor wieder böse Mods mit Punkten um sich werfen müssen _(*und  infolgedessen meist alle persönlichen Angriffe wie Magneten  anziehen...*)_.


 
Kommt kurz darauf:


> Sollte dir dennoch etwas nicht in den Kram passen, bleibt es dir ja frei  die entsprechenden Stellen einfach zu editieren und mit Punkten um dich  zu werfen. Ach Moment, ich vergaß, du bist ja garnicht Poke...


Da wurde dann mal wieder die eigentliche Intention von mir vollkommen missverstanden 
Auch das ist übrigens streng genommen eine persönliche Unterstellung - die nicht geahndet wurde um es nicht wiederum eskalieren zu lassen.


----------



## wheeler (14. September 2012)

google ich nach "was bedeutet noob" kommt folgendes ergebniss:





> *Definition von noob:*
> 
> Webdefinitionen:Beleidigung im Videospielbereich. Jemand, der spielt wie ein Anfänger; ursprünglich: Neuling (besonders bei Computerspielen).



tja,und da steht beleidigung,oder?


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2012)

Google mal nach DAU. Das wird nämlich nicht gelöscht. 

@Alk
Bei den Apple Threads seid ihr zum Teil selber Schuld. Würdet ihr Flames einfach löschen, hätte ich mir sicher 1000 Beiträge sparen können, denn es nervt extrem, wenn man sich interessante Sachen nicht durch lesen kann, ohne ständig über die geistigen Ergüsse von manchen zu stolpern. 

Ansonsten habe ich mich schon immer sehr direkt ausgedrückt, ohne dass ich Probleme bekommen habe, aber ich war wohl lange in anderen Zuständigkeitsbereichen unterwegs. 
Ich habe ja nicht mal von Klutten einen Punkt bekommen, obwohl er einer der strengeren Mods ist. 

Ich hätte auch noch gerne meine Frage beantwortet. 
Seit wann kann man Mods keine Punkte mehr geben?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2012)

Wenn du jemanden als DAU bezeichnest wird das sicherlich auch gelöscht (einfach weil es "du bist dumm" beinhaltet). Sollte das mal nicht passiert sein tippe ich mich weit aus dem Fenster lehnend mal auf "übersehen". 

Mit "Flames einfach löschen" ist das so ne Sache - wenn wir Posts löschen heißts wieder "ihr löscht einfach alles" (da der Schreiber des Flames den Post üblicherweise nicht als Flame ansieht - und wir auch nicht in der Lage sind in Grenzfällen zu unterscheiden was ein Flamne ist und was nicht - das alles ist nicht ganz so einfach wie du siehst).

Seit wann wir uns untereinander nicht mehr verwarnen können kann ich dir nicht sagen, das sollte der Admin wissen (ich vermute mal die Leitung wird sich früher oder später ebenfalls noch hier melden... ). Es ist aber auf jeden Fall schon eine längere Zeit so, unter Umständen war es vielleicht schon immer so und der Fall den du nennst war ein speziell zu Testzwecken eingerichteter Fall? Wie gesagt ich weiß es nicht, dazu finde ich auch spontan keine Aufzeichnungen.


----------



## McZonk (14. September 2012)

Da ich gerade etwas knapp bei Ka..., äh Zeit bin , gibts mal ein schnelles Statement:

Ersteinmal ein großes Dankeschön an Euch, dass ihr dieses Thema derart neutral ansprecht. Das bietet sicherlich die Grundlage für eine Diskussion, die auch zu einem Ergebnis führen kann!

Den gesamten Thread führe ich mir nach Feierabend gerne mal mit ner Kaffeetasse ausführlich zu Gemüt. Nailguns brennende Frage will ich aber gleich schnell aufgreifen:


Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch gerne meine Frage beantwortet.
> Seit wann kann man Mods keine Punkte mehr geben?


 Schon immer - wir Moderatoren konnten uns noch nie untereinander bepunkten, was (siehe Ausführungen von Alki) ja auch mehr als sinnlos wäre . Lediglich Admins können im Rechtemanangement _jedem_ User/Mod/Bot/... einen Punkt verpassen.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Google mal nach DAU. Das wird nämlich nicht gelöscht.



Genau das ist der Punkt. In diesem Zusammenhang wird leider hier im Forum mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.
Entweder man ahndet die die Erwähnung solcher Begriffe (Noob, DAU, Nerd...) grundsätzlich, oder lässt sie zu. Aber nicht einmal so und einmal so.



wheeler schrieb:


> google ich nach "was bedeutet noob" kommt folgendes ergebniss:
> 
> tja,und da steht beleidigung,oder?


 
Ich habe es gegoogelt, und das war die Definition die ich auf Anhieb gefunden habe (erster Google-Link):

"_einen Neuling, meist bei Online-Spielen, der als lernunwillig erscheint_"
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noob


Die weiterführende Erklärung:

"_Noob [nʉb] – oder die rückwärts geschriebene synonyme Variante Boon – wird je nach Kontext mehr oder weniger abwertend im Sinne von „lernunfähig“ bzw. „nicht lernwillig“ gebraucht. In Online-Computerspielen wird dem Adressaten damit oftmals die Kenntnis grundlegender Spielregeln oder die Befähigung zum hilfreichen Mitspielen abgesprochen.
Das Wort ist eine aus dem Leetspeak rücktranskribierte Schreibweise von n00b für Newb, die wiederum eine Verkürzung des Begriffes Newbie darstellt. In anfängerfreundlichen Umgebungen wird der Terminus Noob in der Regel zugunsten des neutraleren Newbie vermieden._"
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuling#Noob.2FBoon

Von Beleidigung ist dort nichts zu lesen, sondern nur von mehr oder weniger abwertend, was viele Termini in der Internetsprache sind, so wie die oben in Klammern von mir erwähnten d.h. entweder verbietet man diese hier im Forum komplett, oder lässt sie eben gelten.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da wurde dann mal wieder die eigentliche Intention von mir vollkommen missverstanden
> Auch das ist übrigens streng genommen eine persönliche Unterstellung - die nicht geahndet wurde um es nicht wiederum eskalieren zu lassen.



Was im Prinzip wieder ein Zeichen mangelnder Kommunikation zwischen Moderation und Usern ist.



> Was du beschreibst im Sinne von ich nenne es mal "Steigerung der Härte" hinsichtlich Verwarnungen:
> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass gerade weil dir früher so viel "durchgegangen" ist bei dir evtl. weniger gezögert wird bis du eine Verwarnung bekommst? Wie Uter schon gesagt hat - es hat durchaus einen Einfluss darauf wie gehandelt wird ob man jemanden zum ersten Mal erwischt oder obs sofort heißt "Ach, der schon wieder, der ist schon 7x aufgefallen dieses Jahr und hat nie was bekommen" oder ähnlich.
> Immerhin ist das Moderatoreteam, das dich in letzter Zeit stärker bepunktet hat, immer noch größtenteils das gleiche wie vor Jahren. Da ich recht neu im Laden bin kannte ich deine Vorgeschichte nicht genau (da man nicht für jeden Fall erst unser Archiv wälzt) und habe entsprechend zahmer reagiert wie ein Kollege, der das alles bereits mitgemacht hat (ich denke mal ich kann mich an den von dir beschriebenen Fall erinnern und war glaube ich der "Moderator A").



Sorry, aber das lasse ich so nicht gelten. Man lässt mich 2/3 meiner Zeit hier im Forum gewähren (anderthalb Jahre und 5000 Posts) und plötzlich wird gegen mich härter durchgegriffen?
Meine Art zu diskutieren hat sich während meiner gesamten Forums-Zeit nicht geändert.
Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt etwas eigenartig, muss ich sagen.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hab Punkte bekommen, weil ich Hartz 4  erwähnt hab. Fand ich auch übetrieben. Aber, was solls.



Ich finde es sehr schade das du hier nur die halbe Wahrheit preisgibts. In deinem Fall war es nämlich keinenfalls das "WAS" (Hartz IV) sondern die Art und Weise bzw. der ganze Zusammenhang. Das sind nunmal 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe.




mmayr schrieb:


> Ich unterstütze das auch!
> Ich bekam 3!!! Punkte, weil ich einen Mod mit Kindskopf betitelte! War  zwar nicht nett, aber 3 Punkte sind da echt übertrieben!



Wie schon erwähnt wurde sind Beleidigungen immer (auch) etwas subjektives. Was dem einen egal ist sieht der andere eben als Beleidigung. Und wenn du hier 3 Punkte übertrieben findest dann gibt es dafür eine ganz einfache Lösung: Sachlich bleiben und nicht auf die persönliche Ebene wechseln.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> - Am 10.12.2011 bekam ich eine Verwarnung ohne Punkte wegen Verstosses  gegen die Marktplatz Regeln. Ein User suchte zwei wassergekühlte GTX580,  ich hatte zwei und fragte mit einem Foto, ob er Interesse hätte. Hatte  er nicht. Allerdings hatte ich bei dem Foto die Regeln nicht beachtet,  was natürlich mein Fehler war. Anstatt mir einfach einen Hinweis zu  geben, damit ich Gelegenheit bekam das zu ändern, wurde direkt verwarnt



Der Hinweis wie die Sache mit den Bildern hier im Marktplatz abläuft wird schon in den Marktplatzregeln gegeben. Diese sind vor dem erstellen eines Posts im Marktplatz zu lesen, auch darauf wird man hingewiesen. Mit welcher Begründung solltest du also einen weiteren Hinweis bekommen?



Cook2211 schrieb:


> - Am 28.3. 2012 und am 18.7.2012 bekam ich jeweils einen Punkt. In einem  Fall, weil ich einen User, der kurze Zeit später gesperrt wurde, des  "rum trollens" bezichtigte, was von der Moderation als Beleidigung  dargestellt wurde. Eine wirklich übertriebene Auslegung der  Forum-Regeln. Weswegen der andere Punkt war, weiß ich nicht mehr.



Warum nutzt du hier nicht einfach den Meldebutton anstatt in die Diskussion einzusteigen? Je früher ein Troll gemeldete wird desto schneller ist er weg. Also einfach melden und ignorieren.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> - Am 18.7.2012 bekam ich einen Punkt, weil ich mit zwei Usern einen  Streit hatte, und diese User, die noch nie in ihrem Leben ein Multi-GPU  System besessen hatten, als "SLI-Noobs" bezeichnet hatte. Die Begründung  der Moderation war, dass das eine Beleidigung wäre. Das Wort "Noob"  bedeutet schlicht "Neuling". Wie soll dieses Wort beleidigend sein? Wo  soll dort die Begründung für einen Verwarnungspunkt liegen? Dann wäre  der Begriff DAU doch erst recht eine Beleidigung, aber deswegen wurde  wohl noch niemand verwarnt. Wiederum eine übertriebene Reaktion der  Moderation.



Auch hier haben wir wieder die Sache mit der subjektivität - jeder empfindet solche Aussagen etwas anders. Fakt ist aber, du bist von der sachlichen Ebene auf die persönliche abgekommen. Lass solche Aussagen doch einfach weg, dann entsteht diese Konversationen erst gar nicht.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> - Am 6.9.2012 war es dann so weit, dass ich dieses Forum beinahe wegen  der Moderation verlassen hätte. Ich hatte eine der vielen  Auseinandersetzungen mit McClaine. Moderator A verwarnte uns im Thread  mündlich, nach dem Motto "Back to topic". Nur eine Minute fuhr Moderator  B dazwischen, überging Moderator A (dessen Post dann gelöscht wurde)  und verteilte Verwarnungspunkte, mit der Begründung:
> 
> "_der Kollege hatte nicht im Kopf, dass ihr beide schon einmal  aneinander geraten seid und bei anderen Gelegenheiten ordentlich Punkte  gesammelt hattet, sonst hätte auch er (weitere) Punkte verteilt. Regeln  sind nun einmal da, um sie einzuhalten. Auf der anderen Seite muss es  auch Leute geben, die diese Regeln auch durchsetzen._"
> 
> In meinen Augen völlig überzogen. Bekommt man jetzt laufend Punkte, wenn  man in der Vergangenheit schon mal mit jemandem Dispute hatte und mit  ihm erneut diskutiert? Werden "Urteile" anderer Moderatoren jetzt  übergangen, damit Punkte verteilt werden können?



Nicht jeder Moderator kennt das ganze Forum und jeden einzelnen Fall. Und es gibt duchaus Fälle in denen ein Moderator die Vergangenheit eben besser kennt und daher ein besseres Urteil fällen kann. Klar, das sollte schon vorab unter uns geklärt werden, das funktioniert aber, da wir alle auch ein Leben abseits des Forums haben, eben nicht immer. Daher kommt es zwangsläufig auch einmal zu solchen Situationen, diese sind aber sicher nicht die Regel.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt. In diesem Zusammenhang wird leider hier im Forum mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.
> Entweder man ahndet die die Erwähnung solcher Begriffe (Noob, DAU,  Nerd...) grundsätzlich, oder lässt sie zu. Aber nicht einmal so und  einmal so.



Das kann man nicht einfach Pauschalisieren, es kommt einfach zu sehr auf die Situation an - siehe auch Post 10 hier im Thread. Es macht einfach einen unter schied ob man schreibt: "Du bist ein Fanboy" oder ob man schreibt "Fanboy ist ein beleidigendes Wort" - ersteres ist ein persönlicher Angriff gegen einen User, zweiteres eine sachliche Feststellung. Mit welcher Begründung sollten wir letzteres verbieten?


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Der Hinweis wie die Sache mit den Bildern hier im Marktplatz abläuft wird schon in den Marktplatzregeln gegeben. Diese sind vor dem erstellen eines Posts im Marktplatz zu lesen, auch darauf wird man hingewiesen. Mit welcher Begründung solltest du also einen weiteren Hinweis bekommen?



Hatte ich schon erwähnt:



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gnade vor Recht. Deeskalation durch Kommunikation und nicht Provokation durch extreme Regelauslegung. Das wünsche ich mir von der Moderation. Zuerst (per PN) reden und dann, wenn keine einvernehmliches Ergebnis erzielt wird, kann man immer noch Punkte verteilen. Das wäre in meinen Augen der richtigere Weg für ein einvernehmliches Auskommen zwischen Moderation und User!


 
Man hätte es mir doch erklären können. Ja, ich habe einen Fehler gemacht. Macht ihr nie Fehler? Muss jeder Fehler direkt und ohne Kompromisse und ohne Kommunikation geahndet werden? 
Ich denke, man kann diese Themen auch mal etwas zurückhaltender behandeln. Und nicht immer nur blind nach Regeln agieren!



XE85 schrieb:


> Warum nutzt du hier nicht einfach den Meldebutton anstatt in die Diskussion einzusteigen? Je früher ein Troll gemeldete wird desto schneller ist er weg. Also einfach melden und ignorieren.



Ich WAR derjenige, der gemeldet hat 



> Auch hier haben wir wieder die Sache mit der subjektivität - jeder empfindet solche Aussagen etwas anders. Fakt ist aber, du bist von der sachlichen Ebene auf die persönliche abgekommen. Lass solche Aussagen doch einfach weg, dann entsteht diese Konversationen erst gar nicht.



Auch hier: Monatelang können diese Internet-Ausdrücke verwendet werden und plötzlich werden sie von der Moderation als Beleidigung geahndet!?


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du jemanden als DAU bezeichnest wird das sicherlich auch gelöscht (einfach weil es "du bist dumm" beinhaltet). Sollte das mal nicht passiert sein tippe ich mich weit aus dem Fenster lehnend mal auf "übersehen".
> 
> Mit "Flames einfach löschen" ist das so ne Sache - wenn wir Posts löschen heißts wieder "ihr löscht einfach alles" (da der Schreiber des Flames den Post üblicherweise nicht als Flame ansieht - und wir auch nicht in der Lage sind in Grenzfällen zu unterscheiden was ein Flamne ist und was nicht - das alles ist nicht ganz so einfach wie du siehst).
> 
> Seit wann wir uns untereinander nicht mehr verwarnen können kann ich dir nicht sagen, das sollte der Admin wissen (ich vermute mal die Leitung wird sich früher oder später ebenfalls noch hier melden... ). Es ist aber auf jeden Fall schon eine längere Zeit so, unter Umständen war es vielleicht schon immer so und der Fall den du nennst war ein speziell zu Testzwecken eingerichteter Fall? Wie gesagt ich weiß es nicht, dazu finde ich auch spontan keine Aufzeichnungen.


In den Apple Threads ist DAU eine gängige Bezeichnung für Apple User gewesen. Das hat erst nachgelassen, nachdem ich manche darauf hingewiesen habe, dass sie damit auch manche Admins beleidigen. 

Wenn manche mit ihrem Post nur stänkern und nichts zur Diskussion beitragen, außer einer Streiterei anzufangen, sollte das einfach gelöscht werden. 
Ja, auch von mir gab es mal mehr oder weniger harmlose Flames, mit deren Löschung ich auch kein Problem habe, aber generell liest sich ein Thread wesentlich angenehmer, wenn so etwas gleich gelöscht wird. 
Mittlerweile müsstet ihr ja schon bei jedem Apple Thread von Anfang an dabei sein, also dürfte das kein so großes Problem sein. In manch anderem Forum werden die Beiträge in solchen Threads ja manuell frei geschaltet, was wohl wesentlich mehr Aufwand wäre. 


McZonk schrieb:


> Schon immer - wir Moderatoren konnten uns noch nie untereinander bepunkten, was (siehe Ausführungen von Alki) ja auch mehr als sinnlos wäre . Lediglich Admins können im Rechtemanangement _jedem_ User/Mod/Bot/... einen Punkt verpassen.


Na so sinnlos finde ich das nicht. 
Vielleicht könnte sich Olstyle hier mal melden, denn mit ihm habe ich mal darüber geredet. Mir wollte aber keiner sagen, wer für den Testzweck her halten musste.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Man hätte es mir doch erklären können. Ja, ich habe einen Fehler  gemacht. Macht ihr nie Fehler? Muss jeder Fehler direkt und ohne  Kompromisse und ohne Kommunikation geahndet werden?
> Ich denke, man kann diese Themen auch mal etwas zurückhaltender behandeln. Und nicht immer nur blind nach Regeln agieren!



Klar machen wir auch Fehler. Aber die Bilderpflicht ist nunmal eine der wesentlichen und schwerwiegensten Regeln bei uns im Marktplatz. Diese ist dazu gedacht die Sicherheit der Käufer zu erhöhen. Vor allem wo soll man dann die Grenze zwischen "Hier gebe ich noch einen Hinweis" und "Hier ist gleich eine Karte fällig" ziehen. Die gelbe Karte ist ja ohnehin schon der Hinweis an die Regeln und hat keine weiteren Folgen - sofern es nicht zu einem weiteren Verstoß kommt. Und eine gelbe Karte hast du ja bekommen.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich WAR derjenige, der gemeldet hat


 
Das ist gut, ändert halt leider dennoch nichts daran das du dich dazu hinreissen hast lassen dich in die Diskussion auf einer persönlichen Ebene einzumischen.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Auch hier: Monatelang können diese Internet-Ausdrücke verwendet werden  und plötzlich werden sie von der Moderation als Beleidigung  geahndet!?



Es ist vielleicht noch nicht erwähnt worden: Die Moderation kann, selbst wenn wir alle online sind, niemals alle Threads und Posts überprüfen. Wenn also niemand einen Post meldet kann es durchaus vorkommen das, auch über Monate, ein Regelverstoß unentdeckt bleibt. Das sollte nicht sein, lässt sich aber nicht ändern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Meine Art zu diskutieren hat sich während meiner gesamten Forums-Zeit nicht geändert, und plötzlich wird entschieden, dass man mich mal "Zwangserziehen" muss, in der Form, dass man mir alle Nase lang Punkte einschenkt?
> Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt etwas fragwürdig, muss ich sagen.


 
Bevor das missverstanden wird:
Wir haben so etwas niemals bewusst entschieden, wir sitzen nicht da und sagen "hey, dem Cook könnte man jetzt aber wirklich mal eine reindrücken".
Ich bin noch nicht lange genug Mod, um in deinem Fall konkret urteilen zu können (das will ich auch gar nicht um sachlich zu bleiben), ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass es immer auch einen Einfluss auf Entscheidungen hat wie der Eindruck des Users in der Vergangenheit war, wie oft er wo/wie aufgefallen ist und (vor allem) wie seine bisherige Verwarnliste aussieht.
Dabei wähle ich bewusst das Wort "Eindruck", denn das ist nichts archiviertes, festgelegtes oder sonstwie messbares. Es liegt dummerweise in der menschlichen Natur, sich ein Bild von seinem Gegenüber zu machen und dies beeinflusst unbewusst auch immer die Entscheidungen ihm gegenüber. Wenn zufällig ein Mod die letzte Zeit mehrfach über dich "gestolpert" ist wird er vermutlich anders reagieren als jemand, der dich (zufällig) nicht oder nur in guter Erinnerung hat. Das alles lässt sich leider kaum vermeiden und es wird dadurch noch erheblich erschwert, dass diese Plattform nunmal rein schriftlich abläuft und damit einen sehr großen (den größten^^) Teil der zwischenmenschlichen Kommunikation schlichtweg nicht zulässt.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass sehr sehr viele Dinge die im Argen liegen weit besser gelaufen wären wenn die Kommunikations_form_ eine bessere gewesen wäre.
Hier gibts übrigens auch das Angebot von manchen Mods (ich kann damit leider nicht dienen), per Skype mal miteinander zu reden - das kann Wunder bewirken! Wenns nötig ist gibts notfalls auch bei mir Mittel und Wege direkt miteinander zu reden. Auch die Kommunikation per Instant-Messager - obwohl ebenfalls Textform - hat bereits gute Ergebnisse erzielt in der Vergangenheit.

Nochmal zusammenfassend was ich bisher als positive Punkte/Vorschläge mitnehme:
1.) Wir sollten die Forenregeln hinsichtlich Beleidigungen etwas ausführlicher gestalten und beispielsweise klarstellen, dass DAU, Noob usw. als Beleidigung "zählen".
2.) Bei schwereren Fällen sollten wir wenn möglich eine andere Kommunikationsform anbieten und häufiger nutzen (sofern es sinnvoll ist, jemandem der nur mit übelsten Beleidigungen um sich wirft werde ich natürlich kein persönliches Gespräch anbieten) um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Klar machen wir auch Fehler. Aber die Bilderpflicht ist nunmal eine der wesentlichen und schwerwiegensten Regeln bei uns im Marktplatz. Diese ist dazu gedacht die Sicherheit der Käufer zu erhöhen. Vor allem wo soll man dann die Grenze zwischen "Hier gebe ich noch einen Hinweis" und "Hier ist gleich eine Karte fällig" ziehen. Die gelbe Karte ist ja ohnehin schon der Hinweis an die Regeln und hat keine weiteren Folgen - sofern es nicht zu einem weiteren Verstoß kommt. Und eine gelbe Karte hast du ja bekommen.



ich will eigentlich auch gar nicht über Sinn oder Unsinn einzelner Verwarnungen diskutieren, ich hätte mir halt folgendes erwünscht:

Fiktive PN des Moderators:

"Hallo cook2211,

bitte ändere die eingestellten Fotos gemäß der Regeln, sonst muss ich dich verwarnen"


_Das_ wäre auch eine stressfreie Möglichkeit gewesen, die Sache zu regeln. _Kommunikation_!



XE85 schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht einfach Pauschalisieren, es kommt einfach zu sehr auf die Situation an - siehe auch Post 10 hier im Thread. Es macht einfach einen unter schied ob man schreibt: "Du bist ein Fanboy" oder ob man schreibt "Fanboy ist ein beleidigendes Wort" - ersteres ist ein persönlicher Angriff gegen einen User, zweiteres eine sachliche Feststellung. Mit welcher Begründung sollten wir letzteres verbieten?



Fanboy empfinde ich mir gegenüber als Beleidigung. Geahndet wird es nie 





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bevor das missverstanden wird:
> Wir haben so etwas niemals bewusst entschieden, wir sitzen nicht da und sagen "hey, dem Cook könnte man jetzt aber wirklich mal eine reindrücken".
> Ich bin noch nicht lange genug Mod, um in deinem Fall konkret urteilen zu können (das will ich auch gar nicht um sachlich zu bleiben), ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass es immer auch einen Einfluss auf Entscheidungen hat wie der Eindruck des Users in der Vergangenheit war, wie oft er wo/wie aufgefallen ist und (vor allem) wie seine bisherige Verwarnliste aussieht.


 
Nein, das hatte ich auch nicht so verstanden, und das nur etwas übertrieben dargestellt.
Das ist also keine Unterstellung, dass ihr euch gegen mich verschworen habt
Ich editiere das jetzt gleich noch.



> Nochmal zusammenfassend was ich bisher als positive Punkte/Vorschläge mitnehme:
> 1.) Wir sollten die Forenregeln hinsichtlich Beleidigungen etwas ausführlicher gestalten und beispielsweise klarstellen, dass DAU, Noob usw. als Beleidigung "zählen".
> 2.) Bei schwereren Fällen sollten wir wenn möglich eine andere Kommunikationsform anbieten und häufiger nutzen (sofern es sinnvoll ist, jemandem der nur mit übelsten Beleidigungen um sich wirft werde ich natürlich kein persönliches Gespräch anbieten) um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen.



Ja, das wären für mich zwei wichtige Punkte. Bei Punkt 2, "übelste Beleidigung" ist klar, da muss zwingend auch weiterhin direkt mit aller Strenge verwarnt werden


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2012)

incredible alc schrieb:
			
		

> - Wir sind ein Team! Kein Team der Welt (das funktioniert) pisst sich intern gegenseitig ans Bein! Wir versuchen unsere Arbeit so gut wie möglich zu erledigen und wenn mal was daneben geht steht auch ein anderer dafür gerade wenn es sein muss. Es hat einen Grund, warum wir mit so wenigen Mods ein solch großes Forum bearbeiten können, das funktioniert nur miteinander, nicht gegeneinander!


 
@Uter
Unter der oberen Vorraussetzung. Was macht es dann für ein Sinn sich an andere MOD´s zu wenden? Das begründet dann für mich, kann das ja auch nachvollziehen, eine Art neutralen Streitschlichter.

MfG


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> PN des Moderators:
> 
> "Hallo cook2211,
> 
> ...



Nichts anderes ist die gelbe Karte, eine PN hast du ja dazu bekommen - die Karte dient hier (auch) zum Hinweis an die anderen Mods das dieser User schonmal erinnert wurde sich an die Regeln zu halten. Mehr ist das ja gar nicht. Wie sollten wir denn sonst den überblick behalten wer schoneinmal hingewiesen wurde und wer nicht?



DaStash schrieb:


> @Uter
> Unter der oberen Vorraussetzung. Was macht es dann für ein Sinn sich an  andere MOD´s zu wenden? Das begründet dann für mich, kann das ja auch  nachvollziehen, eine Art neutralen Streitschlichter.
> 
> MfG



Du kannst dich ja auch an die Administration wenden, wenn du eine 3. Meinung zu einem Fall brauchst. Es sagt ja keiner das das (zwingend) ein anderer Mod sein muss.

mfg


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Unter der oberen Vorraussetzung. Was macht es  dann für ein Sinn sich an andere MOD´s zu wenden? Das begründet dann  für mich, kann das ja auch nachvollziehen, eine Art neutralen  Streitschlichter.


 


"Sich gegenseitig nicht ans Bein pissen" ist nicht dasselbe wie "Sich gegenseitig nicht kritisieren" 
Auch wenn wir zusammen arbeiten kann trotzdem Mod A zu Mod B sagen "Hey was du da gemacht hast war schlecht!".

Wir stehen zwar füreinander ein wenn es sein muss, das hat aber nichts mit Entscheidungsfindungen gegenüber Usern zu tun. Wenn ein User einen anderen Mod anspricht um als "Schiedsmann" zu fungieren so wird er das möglichst unvoreingenommen tun, das ist mit seiner Funktion im Team vereinbar und auch erwünscht.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Nichts anderes ist die gelbe Karte, eine PN hast du ja dazu bekommen - die Karte dient hier (auch) zum Hinweis an die anderen Mods das dieser User schonmal erinnert wurde sich an die Regeln zu halten. Mehr ist das ja gar nicht. Wie sollten wir denn sonst den überblick behalten wer schoneinmal hingewiesen wurde und wer nicht?



Aha. Gut, dann habe ich das anders verstanden, als es gemeint war


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Fanboy empfinde ich mir gegenüber als Beleidigung. Geahndet wird es nie



Gib mir bitte hier mal ein konkretes Beispiel(mit Link)

mfg


----------



## McZonk (14. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Na so sinnlos finde ich das nicht.
> Vielleicht könnte sich Olstyle hier mal melden, denn mit ihm habe ich mal darüber geredet. Mir wollte aber keiner sagen, wer für den Testzweck her halten musste.


 Sicherlich schon, das Team kann nicht funktionieren, wenn es intern Spannungen gibt!

Der Testzweck liegt schon Jahre zurück und war ein vollkommen zusammenhangloser Test. Ich denke nicht, dass  in dieser Diskussion der Ausführende bzw. das Testkaninchen irgendeine Rolle spielt...

*Frage an Euch User (insbesondere die, die mit einer "Gelben" schon einmal in Kontakt gekommen sind):* Fasst ihr eine gelbe Karte als _Verwarnung ohne Vorwarnung_ auf?


----------



## mmayr (14. September 2012)

@XE85

Ich glaube, dich hab ich damals als Kindskopf betitelt, oder hab ich die Punkte von dir bekommen? 

Anlass war, dass plötzlich ingame Videos wegen Jugendschutz verboten wurden, obwohl PCGH selber regelmäßig solche veröffentlicht und Dutzende von solchen Videos schon im Thread verlinkt waren, wo sich keiner aufregte.

ich finds gut, dass hier aufgepasst wird, aber Bezeichnungen wie Noob, Dau oder Nerd sind wahrlich keine Schimpfwörter! 

Auf meine Anfrage, wie viele Punkte ich für ein A....loch bekommen hätte, wurde damals nicht geantwortet. Für mich besteht ein großer Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Wörtern.

Weiters verstehe ich nicht, warum Wertschätzungen nicht auch für Neulinge erlaubt sind.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Gib mir bitte hier mal ein konkretes Beispiel(mit Link)



Um Beispiele mit Links zu finden, müsste ich meine gesamten Posts durchforsten, was verständlicherweise etwas sehr aufwendig wäre. 
Die Titel "Intel-Fanboy", "Nvidia-Fanboy" und "Apple-Fanboy" habe ich jedenfalls schon öfters verliehen bekommen.



McZonk schrieb:


> *Frage an Euch User (insbesondere die, die mit einer "Gelben" schon einmal in Kontakt gekommen sind):* Fasst ihr eine gelbe Karte als _Verwarnung ohne Vorwarnung_ auf?



Ja, ich hatte das so aufgefasst. Nach XEs Erklärung ist aber klar, wie es gemeint ist.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> @XE85
> 
> Ich glaube, dich hab ich damals als Kindskopf betitelt, oder hab ich die Punkte von dir bekommen?



Von mir hast du keine Punkte bekommen. Ich persönlich sehe allerdings Kindskopf als einen Ausdruck an der sich nicht gehört. (Stichwort subjektivität)



mmayr schrieb:


> Anlass war, dass plötzlich ingame Videos wegen Jugendschutz verboten  wurden...



Es steht auch klar in Forenregeln das entsprechende Videos nicht gepostet werden dürfen. Und nur weil es vll. nicht (rechtzeitig) aufgefallen ist heisst das nicht das es nun entgegen der Forenregeln erlaubt ist.



mmayr schrieb:


> ...obwohl PCGH selber regelmäßig solche veröffentlicht...



PCGH hält sich hier aber sehr zurück und was noch viel wichtiger ist, PCGH baut in die Videos immer die entsprechende USK Abfrage ein. Klar das hindert niemanden das Video anzusehen, aber so sieht es das Gesetz nunmal vor. Das Alter kann man kaum (verlässlich) kontrollieren.



mmayr schrieb:


> Weiters verstehe ich nicht, warum Wertschätzungen nicht auch für Neulinge erlaubt sind.



Ganz einfach, weil wir hier in erster Linie ein Forum sind das zum Meinungsaustausch der User dient. Wir sind hier schlicht kein (reiner) Marktplatz. Mit dieser Regelung verhindern wir das User (und auch Spambots) das Forum als persönliche Verkaufsplattform missbrauchen. Mit der 100 Post regelung fällt es uns relativ leicht User ausfindig zu machen die sich versuchen in den Marktplatz zu spammen, mit dem Ziel (nur) dort aktiv zu werden.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Um Beispiele mit Links zu finden, müsste ich  meine gesamten Posts durchforsten, was verständlicherweise etwas sehr  aufwendig wäre.


 
Das glaub ich gerne, nur ist es halt so eine Behauptung die sich nicht nachvollziehen lässt, was es wiederum schwirig macht darauf einzugehen.

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das glaub ich gerne, nur ist es halt so eine Behauptung die sich nicht nachvollziehen lässt, was es wiederum schwirig macht darauf einzugehen.



Verstehe ich. Ich halte es mal im Hinterkopf und werde es anmerken, falls es noch mal so weit kommt.


----------



## mmayr (14. September 2012)

@XE85

Ok, danke für die Stellungnahme.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

Ich denke aber, dass insgesamt bezüglich der Begriffe "Fanboy", "DAU", "Nerd", "Noob" usw. eine Regelung her muss.

-Entweder man lässt sie zu, und nimmt in Kauf, dass User sich davon möglicherweise auf die Füße getreten fühlen, auch wenn sie verallgemeinert benutzt werden (Beispiel: Apple User sind DAUs).

-Oder aber, man muss diese Begriffe allesamt auf den Index setzen und User die sie benutzen dazu anhalten, ihre Posts zu editieren, sie bei Missachtung der Anweisung aber dann mit Punkten zu verwarnen.


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier an dieser Stelle mal meine "Geschichte" schreiben, um zu verdeutlichen wo für mich persönlich das Problem liegt und was ich mir in diesem Zusammenhang von der Moderation wünschen würde. Der Post wird etwas umfangreicher
> 
> Ich bin seit dem 11.3.2010 Mitglied dieses Forums. Ich möchte zwei Perioden während dieser Zeit beschreiben.
> 
> ...


Ich möchte Dir da in allen Punkten recht geben. Auch ich habe das Gefühl des in den letzten Monaten das MOD Verhalten, einiger, extremere Züge angenommen hat. Ich weiß wir hatten viele Diskussionen, wo auch irgendwann mal gelöscht wurde aber gleich Verwarnungen oder Punkte zu verteilen halte ich da für absolut überzogen. Wir haben oftmals, von unseren Standpunkten, sehr sachlich und versucht begründet zu argumentieren, auch wenn es manchmal zum Haare ausraufen war, hat man immer wieder, von Thread zu Thread zur Sache gefunden und eben ein echtes Streitgespräch geführt. Wenn es dann mal unsachlich wurde konnte man das melden, entsprechende Posts wurden gelöscht, immer auf beiden Seiten und gut war. 

Ich finde das gehört dazu, dass ist Streitkultur und ich möchte nicht, dass das immer als "typisches fanboy-gestreite" dargestellt und auch behandelt wird. Viel mehr sollte man sich mal um die unsachlichen "hater" Posts kümmern, welche zum Beispiel mittlerweile bei jedem Windowsd Thema aufpoppen, wo dann inhaltslose flame Phrasen kommen, die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben. Um so schlimmer das man dann die Beiträge welche sich mit dem Topic befassen und ein wenig ironische Kritik enthalten, eben wegen jener Moderationsunlogik, löscht und dann auch noch verwarnt, Auch wenn dann der Post nur 80% Topic war, so war er es doch und aus den restlichen 20% dann eine Verwarnung zu machen ist ziemlich spitzfindig und genau die Art von Verhalten die hier von so vielen einfach nicht mehr hingenommen werden möchte. Da muss sich etwas ändern, dass kann so nicht bleiben.

Hier noch ein Vorschlag zur gerechteren Moderation.:
Ich weiß nicht ob ich das richtig mitbekomme aber Moderatoren sind doch immer für bestimmte Bereiche zuständig. Wie wäre es wenn man in bestimmten Zyklen die MOD-Teams immer anderen Bereichen zuordnet? So wird vermieden das ein und die selben MOD´s ein Bereich regulieren und so evtl. persönliche Unstimmigkeiten vermieden werden?

MfG


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. September 2012)

Vielleicht unnötig, dass ich mich hier jetzt melde, aber ich habe/sehe keine Probleme mit dem Moderationsteam.

Klar ich hab auch schon ein paar Punkte gesammelt () aber meiner Meinung nach gerechtfertigt. Klar im ersten Moment denkt man, was soll das?! Aber wenn mal ein bisschen Zeit vergeht... 

Ich finde einige stellen sich hier echt wie Kinder an, denen man das Eis weggenommen hat. Das soll jetzt nicht für alle gelten, da ich ja nichtmal die Storys kenne, was so passiert ist.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Auch wenn dann der Post nur 80% Topic war, so war  er es doch und aus den restlichen 20% dann eine Verwarnung zu machen  ist ziemlich spitzfindig und genau die Art von Verhalten die hier von so  vielen einfach nicht mehr hingenommen werden möchte.



Naja, was stellst du dir vor? Sollen wir die 20% offtopic in dem Post dulden? Soll es hier gar eine "Soviel % OT ist erlaubt Quote" geben? Sollen wir anfangen die offtopic Teile rauszuklauben? Deine Aussage klingt zudem ein bisschen wie: "Ein Regelverstoß der in einem Post verbaut ist der zu 80% ontopic ist, ist kein Regelverstoß" 

Man kann sicher darüber Diskutieren das man bei 2, 3 oder mal 4 Posts 2 löscht und bei 2en die OT Teile rausnimmt, aber bei 2 Seiten voll kann das sicher keine Lösung sein. Wenn da noch immer die Fronten verhärtet sind dann hilft einfach nurmehr löschen - das bisschen Ontopic dazwischen will sich dann glaub ich sowiso keiner rauspicken.

mfg


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, was stellst du dir vor? Sollen wir die 20% offtopic in dem Post dulden? Soll es hier gar eine "Soviel % OT ist erlaubt Quote" geben? Sollen wir anfangen die offtopic Teile rauszuklauben? Deine Aussage klingt zu dem wie: "Ein Regelverstoß der in einem Post verbaut ist der zu 80% ontopic ist, ist kein Regelverstoß"
> 
> Man kann sicher darüber Diskutieren das man bei 2, 3 oder mal 4 Post 2 löscht und bei 2en die OT Teile rausnimmt, aber bei 2 Seiten voll kann das sicher keine Lösung sein.
> 
> mfg



Es ist zu mimdestens nicht verwarnungswürdig. Das kann man auch so klären. So mal ich ja extra schon einen Thread aufgemacht hatte um die Kritik zu äußern.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, dass insgesamt bezüglich der Begriffe "Fanboy", "DAU", "Nerd", "Noob" usw. eine Regelung her muss.
> 
> -Entweder man lässt sie zu, und nimmt in Kauf, dass User sich davon möglicherweise auf die Füße getreten fühlen, auch wenn sie verallgemeinert benutzt werden (Beispiel: Apple User sind DAUs).
> 
> -Oder aber, man muss diese Begriffe allesamt auf den Index setzen und User die sie benutzen dazu anhalten, ihre Posts zu editieren, sie bei Missachtung der Anweisung aber dann mit Punkten zu verwarnen.


Nerd ist hier eher ein Kompliment und du hast 'Troll' vergessen. Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2012)

Guten Morgen! 

[x] Startpost & Threadverlauf gelesen. 

Zunächst mal danke für die offenen Worte, und die konstruktive Kritik die man bereits hier lesen konnte! 



> -Posts werden reihenweise gelöscht, teils berechtigt (Offtopic), teils  aber eben auch unberechtigt. Vor allem aber oftmals so massiv, dass  inhaltliche Zusammenhänge in Threads gar nicht mehr ersichtlich sind und  man sich als User fragt, warum man überhaupt mit diskutiert, wenn  teilweise sogar Ontopic-Beiträge grundlos gelöscht werden.


Ich versteh hier eure Reaktion. Das gelbe vom Ei ist das nicht wirklich. Von unserer Seite sieht das Gesamtbild oftmals ein wenig anders aus. Sobald hier Threads mit bestimmten Themen erstellt werden, läuten da schon die Alarmglocken. Bestes Beispiel: AMD, Nvidia, Intel und allseits beliebt natürlich auch Apple. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das solche Threads eskalieren liegt sehr hoch. Die Vergangenheit hat das oftmals schon genug bewiesen. Unsere Aufgabe ist es hier dafür zu sorgen, das es gar nicht erst soweit kommt. Oftmals ist das nicht gerade leicht. Denn Warnungen im Thread, also ein Post eines Mods, werden einfach überlesen oder gekonnt ignoriert. Sobald man dann eine Karte ausstellt, hagelt es "Protest". Protest steht deshalb in " weil es eigentlich mehr Beleidigungen oder Drohungen sind. 



> Aber wir fordern etwas mehr Rücksichtnahme und Kommunikation seitens der Moderation und etwas weniger “Regelreiterei“.


Völlig verständlich! Im Gegenzug kann ich doch dann auch einen humanen Umgangston erwarten, oder?! Denn der liegt, wie oben bereits erwähnt, oftmals jenseits von gut und böse.
Das man mal wütend ist, kann ich vollkommen verstehen. So was ist nur menschlich. Wenn man das aber dann an uns oder anderen Usern aus lässt und mit Beleidigungen und Drohungen um sich wirft, dann finde ich das wirklich armselig. 



> Natürlich muss es Regeln in einem Forum geben, und natürlich muss es auch Regelhüter geben.


Diese umfangreichen Regeln gibt es nicht ohne Grund. Wir denken sie uns sicher nicht zum Spaß oder zur Schikane aus. Ich hoffe das ist allen Anwesenden hier bewusst! 

Das alles (Regeln + Regelhüter) alleine reicht aber bei weitem nicht. Wir können unsere Augen auch nicht überall gleichzeitig haben. Wir sind schließlich auch nur Menschen, und ziehen unser Hosen genau so an wie ihr! Gerade deshalb sind wir auf die Mithilfe der Community angewiesen. Sei es durch das Melden von Beiträgen, oder durch das deeskalierende Auftreten von einigen Usern in den Problemthreads. An dieser Stelle ein "" an alle, die uns mit ihren Taten und Hinweisen unter die Arme greifen! Haut auch weiterhin auf den Meldebutton! Eure Meldungen werden mit Diskretion behandelt, und nicht nach außen getragen! Wir sind schließlich nicht hier, um irgendjemanden bloß zu stellen, sondern eigentlich um dafür zu sorgen, das sich alle hier wohl fühlen. 



> Denn wir User füllen das Forum mit Inhalten. Wir User sorgen  größtenteils für die zweifelsohne hohe inhaltliche Qualität des  PCGHX-Forums. Wir User schreiben in unserer Freizeit in stundenlanger  Arbeit Ratgeber-Threads oder User-News, erstellen und pflegen  Benchmark-Threads, sind Mitglieder von Benchmark-Teams oder beraten  unerfahrene User unermüdlich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen.


Zu diesem "wir" zählen auch die Moderatoren. Wir sind nicht nur Regelwächter, sondern genau so User wie ihr auch. Mit eigenen Interessen, Sammelthreads, Reviews, Tagebüchern, Problemen und Hilfestellungen für andere User.  Für mich gehört das Forum zum täglichen Leben. Ich denk sicher nicht jeden Morgen beim aufstehen: "Mhm, wem hau ich denn heute auf die Nuss?", sondern eher "Mal sehen was sich so getan hat".  Das beginnt auf dem Weg in die Arbeit via App, geht im Büro weiter, und endet Zuhause (meist erst spät in der Nacht). Und ich empfinde keine Minute in der ich hier bin als Verschwendung. Ganz im Gegenteil! 



> Viele erfahrene User haben das PCGHX-Forum in den letzten Monaten  bereits verlassen. Viele andere stehen wegen Ihrer Verärgerung und ihrem  Verdruss über die Moderation kurz davor.


Auch das ist nicht spurlos an uns vorbeigegangen. Ich für meine Teil bedauere das zutiefst.  Viele gute Leute haben uns verlassen. Und mit ihnen ist nicht nur der "User" gegangen, sondern auch das Fachwissen was diese Personen mit in das Forum gebracht hatten. Zum Glück gibt es aber auch einige die sich überreden ließen, und doch hier geblieben sind. 
Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, das man Reisende nicht aufhalten soll. Wenn eine Löschung des Accounts notwendig ist, weil die Person einen neuen Lebensabschnitt beginnt, das akzeptiere ich das. Schade finde ich es nur, wenn die Leute sich aus persönlichen Differenzen mit der Moderation löschen lassen. Denn eigentlich bin ich der Meinung, das man mit uns schon reden kann, und es sicher möglich ist einen Ausweg aus dem ganzen zu finden.   Unabhängig von den Löschgründen, danke ich den Leuten für ihr Engagement bei PCGHX und wünsche jeden der uns verlässt eine gute Reise und immer viel Wind in den Segeln!  


Das sind mal meine persönlichen Gedanken zu dem ganzen. Für Kritik bin ich immer offen! Egal ob per PN, Messenger oder in diesem Thread. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es ist zu mimdestens nicht verwarnungswürdig.



Sehe ich das richtig, Du bist der Meinung wenn jemand einen Regelverstoß in eine Post "einbaut" der zu 80% ontopic ist dann soll er dafür keine Verwarnung/Karte bekommen, wohingegen einer der nur den Regelverstoß im Post hat schon verwarnt werden soll? Wir also (mitunter schwere) Regelverstöße unter dem Deckmantel "Das meiste ist ja eh ontopic" dulden sollen?

mfg


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Warum nutzt du hier nicht einfach den Meldebutton anstatt in die Diskussion einzusteigen? Je früher ein Troll gemeldete wird desto schneller ist er weg. Also einfach melden und ignorieren.


Wenn man öffentlich an den Pranger von solch einem "Troll" gestellt wird, sollte man dann auch öffentlich die Möglichkeit haben dem zu entgegnen, was nicht heißt das man ihn mit seinen eigenen Waffen schlagen soll. Wenn dann dieser Troll entfernt und seine Post geleöscht werden, kann man dann auch die "rechtfertigungen" entfernen. Zumindestens ein zwei Staements, um Dinge klar/ richtig zu stellen, sollten dann ligitim sein.



XE85 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, Du bist der Meinung wenn jemand einen Regelverstoß in eine Post "einbaut" der zu 80% ontopic ist dann soll er dafür keine Verwarnung/Karte bekommen, wohingegen einer der nur den Regelverstoß im Post hat schon verwarnt werden soll? Wir also (mitunter schwere) Regelverstöße unter dem Deckmantel "Das meiste ist ja eh ontopic" dulden sollen?
> 
> mfg


Nein! Ich bin generell dafür das man weniger Verwarnunegn ausspricht und sicherlich vor allem dann nicht, wenn ein Post eigentlich topic ist. Ich habe hier schon oft genug suffisante Bemerkungen, mit deutlichem Unterton in MOD Posts gelesen, da sagt ja auch kein was also warum soll das dann nicht auch den Usern zugesprochen werden??

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich versteh hier eure Reaktion. Das gelbe vom Ei ist das nicht wirklich. Von unserer Seite sieht das Gesamtbild oftmals ein wenig anders aus. Sobald hier Threads mit bestimmten Themen erstellt werden, läuten da schon die Alarmglocken. Bestes Beispiel: AMD, Nvidia, Intel und allseits beliebt natürlich auch Apple. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das solche Threads eskalieren liegt sehr hoch. Die Vergangenheit hat das oftmals schon genug bewiesen. Unsere Aufgabe ist es hier dafür zu sorgen, das es gar nicht erst soweit kommt. Oftmals ist das nicht gerade leicht. Denn Warnungen im Thread, also ein Post eines Mods, werden einfach überlesen oder gekonnt ignoriert. Sobald man dann eine Karte ausstellt, hagelt es "Protest". Protest steht deshalb in " weil es eigentlich mehr Beleidigungen oder Drohungen sind.



Die angeführten Sachen sind verständlicherweise für euch keine einfachen Threads. Das ist ganz klar. Und beim Überlesen eurer Warnungen müssen auch andere Maßnahmen ergriffen werden.
Natürlich müssen wir User uns dann auch mal an die eigene Nase packen, speziell auch was die Beleidigungen und Drohungen betrifft. Ich denke, da muss auch von uns Usern aus was geändert werden



> Völlig verständlich! Im Gegenzug kann ich doch dann auch einen humanen Umgangston erwarten, oder?! Denn der liegt, wie oben bereits erwähnt, oftmals jenseits von gut und böse.
> Das man mal wütend ist, kann ich vollkommen verstehen. So was ist nur menschlich. Wenn man das aber dann an uns oder anderen Usern aus lässt und mit Beleidigungen und Drohungen um sich wirft, dann finde ich das wirklich armselig.



Siehe oben. Da sind dann wir User gefordert, sachlich und ohne Angriffe zu kommunizieren.



> Diese umfangreichen Regeln gibt es nicht ohne Grund. Wir denken sie uns sicher nicht zum Spaß oder zur Schikane aus. Ich hoffe das ist allen Anwesenden hier bewusst!



Vollkommen klar und richtig. Für uns stellt sich halt die Frage, ob es wirklich nötig ist, diese Regeln immer und überall strikt und streng zu ahnden, anstatt einfach mal kurz per PN über die Sache zu reden. (Grobe Beleidigungen etc. mal außen vor gelassen).
Denn wie du schon sagst, zählt auch ihr Mods zur Community.




> Das sind mal meine persönlichen Gedanken zu dem ganzen. Für Kritik bin ich immer offen! Egal ob per PN, Messenger oder in diesem Thread.



Danke für deinen Beitrag zum Thema


---------


*Ich bin positiv überrascht über die rege Teilnahme der Mods und den spürbaren Willen, mit uns die Kritikpunkte zu diskutieren. 
Auch positiv überrascht bin ich, dass von Seiten der User größtenteils sachlich und ohne persönliche Angriffe argumentiert wird.  
Das hatten wir "Drahtzieher" uns so in dieser Form erhofft *


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn man öffentlich an den Pranger von solch  einem "Troll" gestellt wird, sollte man dann auch öffentlich die  Möglichkeit haben dem zu entgegnen....



Wenn ohnehin klar ist das es ein Troll ist, warum willst du dich dann auch noch auf sein Spielchen einlassen? Das macht das ganze ja nur noch schlimmer. Ich sehe da keinen Grund hier nach dem Motto "Der machts ja auch" OT Spam quasi kurzzeitig zu erlauben. Einfach melden und "Don´t feet the Troll", fertig. Was hast du davon sein Spiel mitzuspielen? Meinst du das deswegen dann andere ein schlechteres Bild von Dir haben?, ich denke nicht.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich bin generell dafür das man weniger Verwarnunegn ausspricht...



Also ich denke wir sind doch bemüht so wenige Verwarnungen auszusprechen wie möglich.



DaStash schrieb:


> ...vor allem dann nicht, wenn ein Post eigentlich topic ist.



Naja, was ist "eigentlich topic"? Wenn ein Regelverstoß, gleich welcher Art, vorliegt dann kann ein Topic Beitrag keine Rechtfertigung für einen Regelverstoß sein.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich habe hier schon oft genug suffisante Bemerkungen, mit deutlichem  Unterton in MOD Posts gelesen, da sagt ja auch kein was also warum soll  das dann nicht auch den Usern zugesprochen werden??



Man kann auch Posts von Moderatoren melden wenn man der Meinung ist das diese nicht den Regeln entsprechen oder unangemessen sind.

mfg


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Von mir hast du keine Punkte bekommen. Ich persönlich sehe allerdings Kindskopf als einen Ausdruck an der sich nicht gehört. (Stichwort subjektivität)


Das möchte ich jetzt mal als Beispiel heranziehen.

Person A sagt: Du bist ein Kindskopf
Person B empfindet das als Beleidigung und verteilt Verwarnungen/Punkte(auch nach Beratung mit anderen MOD´s

Person A findet das nicht ok, da er den Begriff nicht beleidigend gemeint hat
Person B entgegenet, sehen die anderen MOD´s auch so
Person B könnte jetzt sicherlich auch "andere" finden die den eigenen STandpunkt vertreten, wird dann aber, momentan, nichts an der Situation ändern können
usw.

So ähnlich habe ich das bei der letzten Verwarnung empfunden. Hier gab es unterschiedliche Auffassungen aber die des MOD´s wahr wohl "richtiger". Da bekommt man unweigerlich das Gefühl am kürzeren Hebel zu sitzen und das ist frustrierend. Bei solchen Meinungsunterschieden und wenn der betreffende User Klärungsbereit ist, sollte man einfach mal solch eine Verwarnung zurückziehen. Da müssen dann beide Parteien aufeinander zukommen, dass würde dann auch langfristig zur Entspannung der Lage führen.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Nerd ist hier eher ein Kompliment




MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nerd ist hier eher ein Kompliment



Gut, streichen wir Nerd von der Liste


----------



## McZonk (14. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> So ähnlich habe ich das bei der letzten Verwarnung empfunden.


Sprichst du von dem Vorfall Ende August?


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das möchte ich jetzt mal als Beispiel heranziehen....


 
Hier stellt sich ganz allgemein die Frage: warum fängt man überhaupt, völlig egal wer der andere ist, an mit Aussagen wie: "Du bist dieses oder jenes"? Jedem sollte doch klar sein das der andere das unter Umständen anders auffasst als es vielleicht gemeint ist. Und ich bin der Meinung das man einfach erstmal denken und dann tippen sollte und nicht im nachhinein, wenn die Warnung da ist, versucht zu beschwichtigen. Ich persönlich kann jeden verstehen der nachher sagt: "Deine Entschuldigung ist nett, aber das hättest du dir vorher überlegen sollen". Zumal es auch bei solchen Dingen beim ersten mal immer erst eine Gelbe Karte gibt, folglich also nichts weiter tragisches. Man sollte also auch damit leben können wenn der Gegenüber die Entschuldigung nicht annimmt und als Erfahrung einfach mitnehmen das man das nächste mal vll. 2mal überlegt was man schreibt.

mfg


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wenn ohnehin klar ist das es ein Troll ist, warum willst du dich dann auch noch auf sein Spielchen einlassen? Das macht das ganze ja nur noch schlimmer. Ich sehe da keinen Grund hier nach dem Motto "Der machts ja auch" OT Spam quasi kurzzeitig zu erlauben. Einfach melden und "Don´t feet the Troll", fertig. Was hast du davon sein Spiel mitzuspielen? Meinst du das deswegen dann andere ein schlechteres Bild von Dir haben?, ich denke nicht.


 NIchts, da hast du Recht. 
Ich rede davon wenn man angeprangert wird, sollte man dem dann auch begründet entgegnen können, als dann quasi öffentliche Richtigstellung, mehr meine ich nicht. Man sollte dann natürlich nicht weitermachen.


> Naja, was ist "eigentlich topic"? Wenn ein Regelverstoß, gleich welcher Art, vorliegt dann kann ein Topic Beitrag keine Rechtfertigung für einen Regelverstoß sein.


 Es passiert so oft das hier kurz ot geschrieben wird als Nebenhandlung, kann man quasi in jedem Thread finden, dann aber die Haupthandlung wieder aufgegriffen wird. Völlig normal. Aber wenn dann ein MOD, weil er sich vielleicht in seiner Autorität verletzt fühlt? damit so sensibel umgeht, obwohl objektiv gesehen sich dieser Beitrag von den oben beschriebenen nicht abhebt, dann ist das eine unterschiedliche Regelauslegung, wie von Nailgun und cook schon kritisch angesprochen. Das das mal passiert ist ok und vor allem menschlich, soll also kein Vorwurf sein aber dann sollte man genau mit solchen Fällen etwas nachsichtiegr umgehen, vor allem wenn diese dann per PN bzw. Kritikthread(auf den Inhalt bezogen), auch versuchen diese Situation zu klären.



> Man kann auch Posts von Moderatoren melden wenn man der Meinung ist das diese nicht den Regeln entsprechen oder unangemessen sind.
> 
> mfg


Ich hätte da Bedenken das entsprechender MOD dann diese Meldung sieht und sich das dann als Nachteil heraustellt.

MfG


----------



## X2theZ (14. September 2012)

vorweg möchte ich mal diesen thread an sich loben. dass es derartig konstrukive kritik in
einem forum gibt ist beispielhaft! hab selten (oder denke eher - noch nie) gesehn.

bin zwar eher noch ein pcghx-forums-kücken, aber hab natürlich schon genug erfahrung 
mit diversen foren gemacht. darum bitte ich es zu entschuldigen, wenn ich hier meinen
senf auch dazu abgebe, will aber gleichzeitig einfach nur zum nachdenken anregen.
weiters ist meinen meinung als komplett unparteiisch anzusehen.

so, wie der thread verläuft, könnte eine bad-word-list eine mögliche lösung für die meisten
aufgezeigten probleme/fälle sein. das möchte ich auch keinstenfalls in frage stellen.
aber mir geht diese eine sache einfach nicht aus dem kopf. Incredible Alk hats auch schon
angesprochen, das für mich einen ganz wesentlichen knackpunkt für die kommunikation in
foren darstellt:



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das alles lässt sich leider kaum vermeiden und es wird dadurch noch erheblich erschwert, dass diese Plattform nunmal rein schriftlich abläuft und damit einen sehr großen (den größten^^) Teil der zwischenmenschlichen Kommunikation schlichtweg nicht zulässt.
> *Ich bin mir sicher, dass sehr sehr viele Dinge die im Argen liegen weit besser gelaufen wären wenn die Kommunikationsform eine bessere gewesen wäre.*


 
davon ist niemand, sowohl community als auch mods, gefeit, dass in - selbst neutrale zeilen -
persönliche interpretationen fließen. ob bewusst od. unbewusst. wir alle machen das ständig.
daran kann auch ein ein filter für beleidungen nichts ändern. wer will, der findet auch im 
neutralsten text eine beleidung, weil eben dieses "zwischen den zeilen lesen" - vor allem bei
polarisierenden themen - nicht so leicht vermieden werden kann. desweiteren lassen sich 
durchaus beleidungen in neutralen zeilen formulieren.

also ich wollte nur einmal zu denken geben, dass wir alle zum hineininterpretieren neigen und
es manchmal hilft, posts, bei denen man sich ärgert, ein zweites oder drittes mal zu lesen.

abschließend ein zum thema passendes, österreichisches sprichwort: 
"beim redn kumman d'leut zaum" 
(übersetzung: durchs miteinander reden, lernt man sein gegenüber besser kennen und zu
verstehen und findet schließlich einen für alle seiten zufriedenstellenden konsens)

schönes WE!


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2012)

Nö, man kann ohne Bedenken bei Mods den Button drücken.


----------



## McZonk (14. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich hätte da Bedenken das entsprechender MOD dann diese Meldung sieht und sich das dann als Nachteil heraustellt.


 Die Meldung geht dem gesamten Moderationsteam synchron zu - komisch wenn dann sofort der Beitragsinhaber aktiv wird, oder nicht? Schließlich lässt sich auch an jedem Post eine Änderung nachvollziehen, sodass sich der Mod dann direkt verdächtig machen würde, d.h. die Sache dem restlichen Team sofort auffällt (mal abgesehen davon, dass ich eine solche Aktion keinem in unserem Team zutraue... ).

Bedenke bitte noch meine Frage aus Post #93 zu beantworten.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> NIchts, da hast du Recht.
> Ich rede davon wenn man angeprangert wird, sollte man dem dann auch  begründet entgegnen können, als dann quasi öffentliche Richtigstellung,  mehr meine ich nicht. Man sollte dann natürlich nicht weitermachen.



Kannst du da mal ein konkretes Beispiel bringen wo du angeprangert wurdest und du Dich gezwungen gesehen hast Dich unbedingt zu rechtfertigen - bitte mit Link.



DaStash schrieb:


> Das das mal passiert ist ok und vor allem menschlich, soll also kein  Vorwurf sein aber dann sollte man genau mit solchen Fällen etwas  nachsichtiegr umgehen...



Situation wurden und werden immer unterschiedlich aufgefasst. Was der eine noch als "Kann man gerade noch lassen" sieht, sieht der andere eben als "Geht gar nicht"- das ist Menschlich. Ich verstehe nicht ganz wo du hier nachsicht verlangst - Ich sehe keine Grund warum wir ständig über einen etwas strengeren Moderator drüber fahren sollten und (von extremen Situtionen mal abgesehen) seine Entscheidungen ständig overrulen und entschärfen sollten, nur weil der User vielleicht der Meinung ist dass das Urteil zu streng ist. Wie hier schon erwähnt, es bleibt immer noch die Kontaktaufnahme mit der Administration

mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2012)

Weil es nunmal nicht geht, dass in einem Teil des Forums nichts passiert, während man in einem anderen Teil dafür Punkte bekommt.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Kannst du da mal ein konkretes Beispiel bringen wo du angeprangert wurdest und du Dich gezwungen gesehen hast Dich unbedingt zu rechtfertigen - bitte mit Link.



Hm. Ganz ehrlich, wir können zwangsläufig nicht immer alles per Link belegen, sondern manchmal nur von Erfahrungen berichten. Ich meine, du kannst nicht immer von Usern mit 7000 Posts verlangen, dass sie Links liefern, wenn die Sache eventuell schon ein paar Monate zurückliegt


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Weil es nunmal nicht geht, dass in einem Teil des  Forums nichts passiert, während man in einem anderen Teil dafür Punkte  bekommt.



Nicht jeder Moderator ist in jedem Unterforum präsent, das geht schlicht und einfach nicht. Und so kann es natürlich vorkommen dass, gerade Grenzfälle, von einem Moderator in Unterforum A eben anders geahndet werden als von einem Moderator und Unterform B. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Ganz ehrlich, wir können zwangsläufig nicht  immer per Link belegen, sondern manchmal nur von Erfahrungen berichten.  Ich meine, du kannst nicht immer von Usern mit 7000 Posts verlangen,  dass sie Links liefern, wenn die Sache eventuell schon ein paar Monate  zurückliegt



Ihr habt euch ganz offensichtlich gedanken gemacht bevor ihr diesen Thread eröffnet habe. Und da erwarte ich ehrlich gesagt schon das man die getätigten Aussagen auch belegen kann. Denn hier Aussagen gegen die Moderation in den Raum stellen und dann so rein gar nichts liefern wenn es um die Beweisführung geht, das kann es auch nicht sein.

mfg


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Sprichst du von dem Vorfall Ende August?


Oui



XE85 schrieb:


> Hier stellt sich ganz allgemein die Frage: warum fängt man überhaupt, völlig egal wer der andere ist, an mit Aussagen wie: "Du bist dieses oder jenes"? Jedem sollte doch klar sein das der andere das unter Umständen anders auffasst als es vielleicht gemeint ist. Und ich bin der Meinung das man einfach erstmal denken und dann tippen sollte und nicht im nachhinein, wenn die Warnung da ist, versucht zu beschwichtigen. Ich persönlich kann jeden verstehen der nachher sagt: "Deine Entschuldigung ist nett, aber das hättest du dir vorher überlegen sollen". Zumal es auch bei solchen Dingen beim ersten mal immer erst eine Gelbe Karte gibt, folglich also nichts weiter tragisches. Man sollte also auch damit leben können wenn der Gegenüber die Entschuldigung nicht annimmt und als Erfahrung einfach mitnehmen das man das nächste mal vll. 2mal überlegt was man schreibt.
> 
> mfg


Völlig richtig, erst denken und dann schreiben. Das klappt auch in 98% der Fälle aber manchmal wirds halt emotional, dass lässt sich nicht immer vermeiden und da kann das mal aus dem Affekt heraus passieren. Ist ein Fehler und den sollte man dann so regeln, was viel mehr zur Entspannung der Lage führen sollte als wenn man gleich reglementiert oder man sollte zumindestens nach Einwand, wenn er dann argumentativ und sachlich vorgetragen wird, entsprechend die erstellte Verwarnung zurückziehen. Man sieht doch ob jemand um Klärung bemührt ist oder nicht und in solchen Fällen könnte man dann ruhig Nachsicht walten lassen, wie ich finde.


MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Moderator ist in jedem Unterforum präsent, das geht schlicht und einfach nicht. Und so kann es natürlich vorkommen dass, gerade Grenzfälle, von einem Moderator in Unterforum A eben anders geahndet werden als von einem Moderator und Unterform B.
> 
> mfg


Dann stellt doch mal eine Liste online, welcher Mod in welchem Unterforum tätig ist, dann weiß man auch, wo man was schreiben darf, oder legt die Regeln überall gleich aus.


----------



## McZonk (14. September 2012)

*@DaStash:* Da kann ich beim besten Willen keine *Ver*warnung sehen, von der du sprichst? Du hast dafür vom Kollegen offensichtlich mit Nachsicht (!) eine konsequenzlose Warnung ausgesprochen bekommen, da du auch in meinen Augen schon etwas trotzig reagiert hast - aber eben nur eine Warnung die dich daran erinnern sollte, dass du eine Gratwanderung machst und du bitte nicht runterfallen sollst - sprich mit Nachsicht, damit man größeren Schäden (Verwarnung mit Punkten) eben vorbeugen kann!

Offensichtlich fasst also auch du eine Gelbe als Verwarnung auf. Eventuell auch mal ein Punkt den wir intern diskutieren werden - eine klarere Trennung zwischen Ermahnung/Warnung und Verwarnung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Vorschlag zur gerechteren Moderation.:
> Ich weiß nicht ob ich das richtig mitbekomme aber Moderatoren sind doch immer für bestimmte Bereiche zuständig. Wie wäre es wenn man in bestimmten Zyklen die MOD-Teams immer anderen Bereichen zuordnet? So wird vermieden das ein und die selben MOD´s ein Bereich regulieren und so evtl. persönliche Unstimmigkeiten vermieden werden?



Nur um das nochmal kurz aufzugreifen:

Wir haben eine interne Moderationsübersicht in der hinterlegt ist, welcher Mod sich für welche Bereiche vorrangig (nicht ausschließlich) kümmert. 
Diese Zuteilung ist keineswegs zufällig oder beliebig austauschbar, da (fast) jeder Mod einen oder mehrere Bereiche hat, in denen er sehr versiert oder erfahren ist und in anderen Bereichen vielleicht eher unerfahren.

Es würde zwar von der reinen moderativen Tätigkeit vielleicht einen ausgleichenden Unterschied machen wenn wir die Bereiche "durchtauschen", dem allgemeinen Forenalltag (und das ist ja das primäre Ziel, nicht die Moderation an sich) aber sehr schaden. 
Wenn beispielsweise ruyven-macaran, der im Wirtschafts-/Wissenschafts-/Politikforum heimisch ist mit mir (Hardwarewissen, Overclocking, Speichermedien usw.) tauschen würde gäbe es inhaltlich vermutlich ein kleines Chaos. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie weit der Kollege in meinen Themen bewandert ist aber glaubt mir ihr wollt mich nicht in der politischen/wirtschaftlichen Zone sehen (wissenschaftlich geht aufgruind meines Berufes unter Umständen noch grade so^^) - für einen Mod wäre ich da einfach viel zu planlos unterwegs. 

In besonderen Fällen wird das intern zwar mal gemacht (beispielsweise hab ich während ruyven im Urlaub war vor kurzem das WPW-Forum mitgelesen/moderiert) aber auf längere Sicht ist das finde ich nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dann stellt doch mal eine Liste online, welcher  Mod in welchem Unterforum tätig ist, dann weiß man auch, wo man was  schreiben darf, oder legt die Regeln überall gleich aus.



Die Regeln sind überall die gleichen - es zwingt dich ja keiner dazu dich ständig in der Grauzone zu bewegen. Und wenn du dich an einen anderen Moderator wendest wir der auch deinen Fall behandeln wenn es nicht "sein" UF ist.

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ihr habt euch ganz offensichtlich gedanken gemacht bevor ihr diesen Thread eröffnet habe. Und da erwarte ich ehrlich gesagt schon das man die getätigten Aussagen auch belegen kann. Denn hier Aussagen gegen die Moderation in den Raum stellen und dann so rein gar nichts liefern wenn es um die Beweisführung geht, das kann es auch nicht sein.



Ich für meinen Teil habe das belegt, was ich belegen konnte.

Ich kann meine Verwarnungen auch nicht per Links belegen, trotzdem sind sie aber da d.h. man sollte mir da einfach mal glauben.
Wie will man beispielsweise gelöschte Aussagen aus Threads in die Beweisführung mit einbringen? Das ist nicht möglich, also muss man das zunächst mal glauben. 
Mods die hier im Thread etwas über die Interna zwischen den Mods berichten, können da auch keine Links zu liefern. Trotzdem glauben wir User diese Aussagen zunächst mal.
Und es geht sich hier auch nicht um lückenlose Beweisführungen, sondern um einen Austausch zwischen Mods und Usern bezüglich auftretender Kommunikations-Probleme.
Wenn jeder anfängt hier nach unmöglich zu liefernden Links zu fragen, dann macht dieser Austausch keinen Sinn!

Ich habe einen Link geliefert, aus einem aktuellen Beispiel. Aber wie soll ich denn aus den tausenden Threads in denen ich diskutiert habe, Posts finden in denen ich beispielsweise als "Nvidia-Fanboy" tituliert wurde?
Zumal das auch nichts an den Tatsachen ändert, dass das Wort Fanboy nach wie vor im Forum regen Gebrauch findet. Genau so wie DAU etc.


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Die Meldung geht dem gesamten Moderationsteam synchron zu - komisch wenn dann sofort der Beitragsinhaber aktiv wird, oder nicht? Schließlich lässt sich auch an jedem Post eine Änderung nachvollziehen, sodass sich der Mod dann direkt verdächtig machen würde, d.h. die Sache dem restlichen Team sofort auffällt (mal abgesehen davon, dass ich eine solche Aktion keinem in unserem Team zutraue... ).


 Würde ich ja grundsätzlich auch nicht vermuten, ist nur so ein unterschwelliges Gefühl.


> Bedenke bitte noch meine Frage aus Post #93 zu beantworten.


Ich weiß das dem eine Posthervorgeht aber es fühlt sich manchmal, gerade wenn man diesen Mäßigungspost nicht gelesen hat, weil der Thread schon wieder mehrere Seiten größer ist, wie eine Erstverwarnung an.


MfG


----------



## McZonk (14. September 2012)

Du kannst bedenkenlos melden - da wirst du auch keinerlei Konsequenzen befürchten müssen (Stichwort persönliche Abschussliste oder so ein Schmarn). Dafür ist die moderative Tätigkeit dann doch zu durchsichtig für die Kollegen 

Und ich will ja nun wirklich nicht behaupten, dass wir unfehlbar sind - auch bei uns kann sicherlich mal die Emotion hoch kochen, sind ja schließlich auch alles nur Menschlein, die da hinter den "Moderator"/"Administrator"-Accounts hocken. D.h. auch für unsere Beiträge ist ein Melde-Button da - ansonsten hätten wir den beim Hochziehen des Forums ja gleich bei Moderatoren-Posts ausblenden lassen können .


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2012)

@XE85
Dann sollen sie auch überall gleich ausgelegt werden und nicht mal so und mal so. 

Wir können uns darauf einigen, dass es bisher nicht optimal gehandhabt wurde. 
Dann müssten aber auch Bezeichnungen wie Troll, Fanboy, DAU und Noob im ganzen Forum als Beleigung zählen. 

Weiters müssten Beleidigungen auch generell gelöscht werden und nicht so wie meine Aussage im PC VS. Konsole Thread einfach bekartet und stehen gelassen werden. 
Das selbe gilt auch für meine Troll Bezeichnung, mit der ich einen User zurück beleidigt habe. Sein Zitat steht noch immer dort.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe das belegt, was ich belegen konnte.
> 
> Ich kann meine Verwarnungen auch nicht per Links belegen



Klar, aber ich bin hier auf alle deine aufgeliseten Verwarnungen eingegangen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...werde-die-pcghx-moderation-7.html#post4556843



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie will man beispielsweise gelöschte Aussagen aus Threads in die  Beweisführung mit einbringen? Das ist nicht möglich, also muss man das  zunächst mal glauben.



Mir geht es hier nicht um die gelöschten, sondern um die wo (bei gleichem vergehen) angeblich nichts unternommen wurde. Diese müssten, so es sie gibt, ja für jedemann (und frau) sichtbar sein.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn jeder anfängt hier nach unmöglich zu liefernden Links zu fragen, dann macht dieser Austausch keinen keinen Sinn!



Meiner ansicht nach schon, glauben ist auch gut, aber gerade bei besonders schwerwiegenden Vorwürfen sollte man die schon belegen können.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aber wie  soll ich denn aus denn tausenden Threads in denen ich diskutiert habe,  Posts finden in den ich beispielsweise als "Nvidia-Fanboy" tituliert  wurde?



Das mag mitunter schwirig sein, aber den ein oder anderen konreten Link hätte ich mir ehrlich gesagt schon erwartet.



Nailgun schrieb:


> @XE85
> Dann sollen sie auch überall gleich ausgelegt werden und nicht mal so und mal so.


 
Nochmal, das ist praktisch nicht umsetzbar. Jeder wird die Regeln immer ein bisschen anders auslegen, gerade bei Fällen die nicht eindeutig A oder B sind. Dafür gibt es ja auch den Forenregel Punkt 7, der besagt das im konkreten Fall immer auch der Moderator aufgrund der Faktenlage entscheidet.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wir können uns darauf einigen, dass es bisher nicht optimal gehandhabt wurde.


 
Nein, da du hier etwas verlangst das Praktisch nicht umsetzbar ist. Es gibt immer Auslegungsspielraum.

mfg


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Kannst du da mal ein konkretes Beispiel bringen wo du angeprangert wurdest und du Dich gezwungen gesehen hast Dich unbedingt zu rechtfertigen - bitte mit Link.


 Schwierig, liegt weiter zurück. Da ging es darum das ich auf Grund meiner Argumentation als Fanboy deklariert wurde und das kann ich dann nict so öffenltich stehen lassen. Ich habe das klar/ richtig gestellt, anschließend den Meldebutton gedrückt und nicht mehr reagiert. So etwas sollte dann geduldet sein und nicht reglementiert werden. Da sollte man dann Ursache und Wirkung berücksichtigen.


> Situation wurden und werden immer unterschiedlich aufgefasst. Was der eine noch als "Kann man gerade noch lassen" sieht, sieht der andere eben als "Geht gar nicht"- das ist Menschlich. Ich verstehe nicht ganz wo du hier nachsicht verlangst - Ich sehe keine Grund warum wir ständig über einen etwas strengeren Moderator drüber fahren sollten und (von extremen Situtionen mal abgesehen) seine Entscheidungen ständig overrulen und entschärfen sollten, nur weil der User vielleicht der Meinung ist dass das Urteil zu streng ist. Wie hier schon erwähnt, es bleibt immer noch die Kontaktaufnahme mit der Administration
> 
> mfg


Wenn da zwei Parteien unterschiedliche Meinungen haben, dann sollte es eine Lösung dafür geben und die sollte nicht so aussehen: "Ich bin MOD und deshalb machen wir das jetzt so", denn der Gegenpart also der missverstandene User hat ja aus seiner Sicht heraus auch begründet Recht. Da sollte man dann schon eine andere Lösung finden, eben weil es nachhaltiger wäre. Und ich glaube auch nicht das jetzt jeder Betroffene, sich danach um sachliche Klärung bemüht, von daher sollte sich der Aufwand doch im Rahmen halten oder?

MfG


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

Manmanman, wir sollten den Thread zum Buch binden lassen 


Um mal nur auf einen Aspekt einzugehen:

Wir sollten wohl mal definieren, was für Schimpfwörter/ sonstige schwierige Begriffe   hier erlaubt oder verboten sind. 


Ich zum Beispiel sehe auch "Nerd" in einem technischen Forum schon fast als Kompliment 

Dagegen stört mich immer noch die automatisierte Zensierung des Fäkalwortes mit "S".  Das ist für mich allgemeiner Wortschatz.


"Troll", "Noob" etc. sehe ich auch nicht als allzu problematisch an. Ich wäre auch nicht tief beleidigt, in einem Streit damit bezeichnet zu werden.  Es gibt bestimmt schlimmeres.

Zum Beispiel Wörter wie "H.r.nS..n", um es direkt mal zu übertreiben.

Ich wäre dafür, dass wir da mal eine Liste machen:

-Erlaubte Begiffe (Nerd ...), 
-Nicht so gute Begriffe (Toll, Noob, ...), die dann vielleicht nur eine PN ohne weitere Auswirkungen/ mit Verwarnung geben,
-verbotene Begriffe, die dann vielleicht auch direkt 1, 2 Punkte geben.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Klar, aber ich bin hier auf alle deine aufgeliseten Verwarnungen eingegangen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...werde-die-pcghx-moderation-7.html#post4556843
> Mir geht es hier nicht um die gelöschten, sondern um die wo (bei gleichem vergehen) angeblich nichts unternommen wurde. Diese müssten, so es sie gibt, ja für jedemann (und frau) sichtbar sein.
> Meiner ansicht nach schon, glauben ist auch gut, aber gerade bei besonders schwerwiegenden Vorwürfen sollte man die schon belegen können.
> Das mag mitunter schwirig sein, aber den ein oder anderen konreten Link hätte ich mir ehrlich gesagt schon erwartet.
> mfg



Eigentlich helfen diese Links nicht wirklich weiter bei der aktuellen Diskussion, wie man den Gebrauch von Wörtern wie DAU etc. zukünftig handhabt.
Und wie schon gesagt, Links aus Wochen oder gar Monate alten Threads zu fordern, die logischerweise niemand liefern kann, ist einfach nur kontraproduktiv!
Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass wir hier eine lückenlos Beweisführung liefern müssen, hätte ich mir einen Anwalt und einen Detektiv genommen


----------



## Toffelwurst (14. September 2012)

@XE85
Wenn man deine Posts hier so liest, bekommt man schnell einen Eindruck warum dieser Thread überhaupt entstanden ist. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass du das hier persönlich nimmst (was es auf keinen Fall gemeint ist):
Das was du tust, die Art wie du antwortest, ist mir für einen Mod zu aggressiv und ist nicht förderlich für eine konstruktive Diskussion. Ein Mod sollte immer Deeskalation als Ziel haben. Du schmetterst jedoch jeden Diskussionsversuch mit Verweis auf die Regeln ab und lässt keine Diskussion aufkommen und wenn doch, dann wird nach Links zur haarkleinen Dokumentation gefragt, sind diese nicht vorhanden wird das Argument als "lächerlich" oder nicht relevant abgeschmettert. So kann man vielleicht vor Gericht agieren, wir sind hier aber in einer Community und nicht in einem Plenarsaal. Wir sind hier um evtl. auch kleinere Änderungen der Regeln zu diskutieren.

Falls das hier wirklich als persönlicher Angriff gesehen wird entschuldige ich mich und versichere AUSDRÜCKLICH, dass es nicht meine Absicht war. Meiner Meinung nach lese ich aus XE85 Posts ein bisschen zu viel Arroganz für einen Mod heraus und deshalb ist mir gerade etwas der Hals geschwollen, weil meiner Meinung nach genau das der Grund für diesen Thread ist, weil so keine Kommunikation entsteht.


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> *@DaStash:* Da kann ich beim besten Willen keine *Ver*warnung sehen, von der du sprichst? Du hast dafür vom Kollegen offensichtlich mit Nachsicht (!) eine konsequenzlose Warnung ausgesprochen bekommen, da du auch in meinen Augen schon etwas trotzig reagiert hast - aber eben nur eine Warnung die dich daran erinnern sollte, dass du eine Gratwanderung machst und du bitte nicht runterfallen sollst - sprich mit Nachsicht, damit man größeren Schäden (Verwarnung mit Punkten) eben vorbeugen kann!
> 
> Offensichtlich fasst also auch du eine Gelbe als Verwarnung auf. Eventuell auch mal ein Punkt den wir intern diskutieren werden - eine klarere Trennung zwischen Ermahnung/Warnung und Verwarnung.


Ach so, ja das kann sein aber da beides so höchst offiziell aussieht, macht es für mich keinen Unterschied ob jetzt nun offiziell angezeigte Ermahnung oder Verwarnung. Eventuell sollte man dann von dieser Mahnung abweichen und das dann ausschließlich per PN machen. Das kommt auch an aber hinterläßt nicht so einen Beigeschmack.

MfG


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn da zwei Parteien unterschiedliche Meinungen haben, dann sollte es  eine Lösung dafür geben und die sollte nicht so aussehen: "Ich bin MOD  und deshalb machen wir das jetzt so", denn der Gegenpart also der  missverstandene User hat ja aus seiner Sicht heraus auch begründet  Recht. Da sollte man dann schon eine andere Lösung finden, eben weil es  nachhaltiger wäre. Und ich glaube auch nicht das jetzt jeder Betroffene,  sich danach um sachliche Klärung bemüht, von daher sollte sich der  Aufwand doch im Rahmen halten oder?



Wir sind natürlich immer um eine sachliche Lösung bemüht und ich versuche immer die Situation auch zu erklären, zB warum es diese oder jene Verwarnung/Punkte gibt.



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> @XE85
> Wenn man deine Posts hier so liest, bekommt man schnell einen Eindruck  warum dieser Thread überhaupt entstanden ist. Auch auf die Gefahr hin,  dass du das hier persönlich nimmst (was es auf keinen Fall gemeint ist):
> Das was du tust, die Art wie du antwortest, ist mir für einen Mod zu  aggressiv und ist nicht förderlich für eine konstruktive Diskussion. Ein  Mod sollte immer Deeskalation als Ziel haben. Du schmetterst jedoch  jeden Diskussionsversuch mit Verweis auf die Regeln ab und lässt keine  Diskussion aufkommen und wenn doch, dann wird nach Links zur haarkleinen  Dokumentation gefragt, sind diese nicht vorhanden wird das Argument als  "lächerlich" oder nicht relevant abgeschmettert.



Wo bezeichne ich etwas als "lächerlich" oder als "nicht relevant"? 

Und ganz allgemein, wenn hier von Usern Dinge verlangt werden die so nicht durchführbar sind, dann muss es auch von euch Usern einmal ein "Ok sehe ich ein ist nicht machbar" geben. 

Und mit Vorwürfen umzugehen die so nicht im kleinsten nachvollziehbar sind, ist halt auch nicht ganz einfach.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eigentlich helfen diese Links nicht wirklich  weiter bei der aktuellen Diskussion, wie man den Gebrauch von Wörtern  wie DAU etc. zukünftig handhabt.


 
Ich denke am besten ist es fragliche Posts einfach zu melden und nicht weiter darauf einzugehen.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und wie schon gesagt, Links aus Wochen oder gar Monate alten Threads zu  fordern, die logischerweise niemand liefern kann, ist einfach nur  kontraproduktiv!
> Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass wir hier eine lückenlos Beweisführung  liefern müssen, hätte ich mir einen Anwalt und einen Detektiv genommen



 Ich verlange gewiss keine Lückenlose Beweisführung. Aber du musst auch meine Seite verstehen: Ich werde mit Vorwürfen konfrontiert, von denen ich (noch) keinen einzigen mittel eines Links konkret nachvollziehen konnte. Das macht es natürlich für micht nicht einfach da auf eure Wünsche einzugehen und Verbesserungsvorschläge zu diskutieren. Mit einer konkreten Basis würde ich mich hier wesentlich leichter tun.

mfg


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2012)

Toffelwurst schrieb:


> @XE85
> Wenn man deine Posts hier so liest, bekommt man schnell einen Eindruck warum dieser Thread überhaupt entstanden ist. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass du das hier persönlich nimmst (was es auf keinen Fall gemeint ist):
> Das was du tust, die Art wie du antwortest, ist mir für einen Mod zu aggressiv und ist nicht förderlich für eine konstruktive Diskussion. Ein Mod sollte immer Deeskalation als Ziel haben. Du schmetterst jedoch jeden Diskussionsversuch mit Verweis auf die Regeln ab und lässt keine Diskussion aufkommen und wenn doch, dann wird nach Links zur haarkleinen Dokumentation gefragt, sind diese nicht vorhanden wird das Argument als "lächerlich" oder nicht relevant abgeschmettert. So kann man vielleicht vor Gericht agieren, wir sind hier aber in einer Community und nicht in einem Plenarsaal.
> 
> Falls das hier wirklich als persönlicher Angriff gesehen wird entschuldige ich mich und versichere AUSDRÜCKLICH, dass es nicht meine Absicht war. Meiner Meinung nach lese ich aus XE85 Posts ein bisschen zu viel Arroganz für einen Mod heraus und deshalb ist mir gerade etwas der Hals geschwollen, weil meiner Meinung nach genau das der Grund für diesen Thread ist, weil so keine Kommunikation entsteht.


So ähnlich. Wenn dann die Diskussion technokratisch wird, fängt es m. M. n. an kompliziert und wenig lösungsorientiert zu werden.
Und genau wenn aus so einer Situation heraus von dem MOD dann Verwarnungen ausgesprochen werden evrsteht man die Welt nicht mehr. Dann fühlt man sich ungerecht behandelt und da bräuchte man dann konkrete Ansprechpartner wo man das "korrigieren" lassen kann, da ja beide Seiten und deren Ansichten und Auffassungen berücksichtigt werden müssen.



XE85 schrieb:


> Wir sind natürlich immer um eine sachliche Lösung bemüht und ich versuche immer die Situation auch zu erklären, zB warum es diese oder jene Verwarnung/Punkte gibt.


Ich habe dann manchmal das Gefühl das man sich in der Erklärung des Warums verliert obwohl man doch mit einer Klärung der Sache besser fahren würde.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Und ganz allgemein, wenn hier von Usern Dinge verlangt werden die so nicht durchführbar sind, dann muss es auch von euch Usern einmal ein "Ok sehe ich ein ist nicht machbar" geben.
> 
> Und mit Vorwürfen umzugehen die so nicht im kleinsten nachvollziehbar sind, ist halt auch nicht ganz einfach.
> 
> mfg


Es ist aber durchführbar, dass im ganzen Forum die Regeln relativ gleich ausgelegt werden. 

Da ja doch einige das Beschwerdeschreiben an die Administration unterschrieben haben, sind Links auch nicht wirklich nötig, denn wenn mehrere Leute die selbe Aussage bestätigen, kann man dem schon glauben.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Dann  fühlt man sich ungerecht behandelt und da bräuchte man dann konkrete  Ansprechpartner wo man das "korrigieren" lassen kann, da ja beide Seiten  und deren Ansichten und Auffassungen berücksichtigt werden müssen.



Den konkreten Ansprechpartner haben wir ja eigentlich, die Administration - dieser Weg wird aus mir unverständlichen Gründen eher selten genutzt, viel häufiger wird leider irgend ein Modprangerthread in der Ruka erstellt.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich habe dann manchmal das Gefühl das man sich in der Erklärung des  Warums verliert obwohl man doch mit einer Klärung der Sache besser  fahren würde.



Das "Warum" verwarnt wurde ist denke ich ja auch ein wichtiger Teil. Denn eines muss denke ich auch klar sein - ein klärendes Gespräch kann nicht in 100% der Fälle zu einer Rücknahme der Verwarnung/ der Punkte führen.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Es ist aber durchführbar, dass im ganzen Forum die Regeln relativ gleich ausgelegt werden.



Das werden sie bei eindeutigen Fällen ja auch - Es wird keinen Mod geben der bei fehlendem Bild im MP nicht handelt. Es wird aber eben auf der anderen Seite auch immer Fälle geben die nur individuell entschieden werden können - und auch die muss akzeptieren können. Oder sich an die Adminstration wenden.

mfg


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es ist aber durchführbar, dass im ganzen Forum die Regeln relativ gleich ausgelegt werden.


 
Wir versuchen das seit Jahren. Es geht aus den von mir hier genannten Gründen nicht:


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal so, dass wir  "Freiwillige" sind, die die Betreuung des Forums in ihrer Freizeit  erledigen. So für umsonst und so.
> Wenn  man die Willkür nahezu  ausschließen wollte, dann müsste man sich mit  allen rund 20 Mods bei  jeder Entscheidung zusammensetzen und die  Entscheidung gemeinsam  treffen - das wäre fair.
> Dummerweise sind wir  nicht alle 24 Stunden  am Tag wach und im gleichen Raum. Wir kommen aus  sehr verschiedenen  Regionen, sind verschiedenen Alters, Berufes, sind zu  unterschiedlichen  Zeiten hier und betreuen unterschiedliche Bereiche,  kurz: eigentlich  haben wir außer der Leidenschaft am Forum kaum etwas  gemeinsam (umso  erstaunlicher ist es, dass es intern so reibungslos  funktioniert, aber  das issn anderes Thema).
> Dadurch, dass wir eben  nur immer im kleinen  Rahmen beraten können (eben die, die grade da sind)  und der Haufen  immer ein anderer ist können die Entscheidungen nunmal  nach außen hin  niemals 100% konsequent sein. Um das zu erreichen  bräuchte man  professionelle Forenbetreuer, das geht nunmal auf der  aktuellen Basis  nicht.


----------



## Toffelwurst (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wo bezeichne ich etwas als "lächerlich" oder als "nicht relevant"?
> mfg


 
Das lächerlich steht in "" nicht als Zitat sondern als Sinnbild, so wie ich es aus deinem Post herauslese, ist kein Link vorhanden, ist das Argument für mich erledigt, nicht relevant, nicht belegbar, Hörensagen, nicht gültig. (Kann sein, dass ich da nicht den richtigen Begriff gefunden habe)



XE85 schrieb:


> Und ganz allgemein, wenn hier von Usern Dinge verlangt werden die so nicht durchführbar sind, dann muss es auch von euch Usern einmal ein "Ok sehe ich ein ist nicht machbar" geben. Aber immer zu verlangen das geht auch nicht - du musst auch unsere Seite verstehen.
> mfg



Ich möchte unbedingt eure Seite verstehen.
Ihr müsst euch aber meiner Meinung nach in dem Thread hier nicht verteidigen, sondern mit uns diskutieren und eben auch auf Diskussionen einlassen, auch wenn eventuell noch was anderes dazu in den Regeln steht, was nach der Diskussion überarbeitet oder geändert wird. Ein Regelwerk ist nie statisch sondern muss sich immer an aktuelle Themen und Veränderungen anpassen und das ist denke ich das Ziel dieses Threads.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wir versuchen das seit Jahren. Es geht aus den von mir hier genannten Gründen nicht:


"Werden" bezog sich in meiner Aussage auf die Zukunft und wir diskutieren hier ja gerade über eine Lösung und bei gewissen Dingen müssen Mods in Zukunft eben gleich reagieren. 
Dass das nicht bei allem möglich ist, ist mir auch klar, aber hier geht es auch nicht um alles, sondern nur um die angesprochenen Punkte.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

@ Nailgun:  Aus dem Grund, und weil mich scheinbar keiner gelesen hat, zitiere ich nochmal mich selbst:




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Um mal nur auf einen Aspekt einzugehen:
> 
> Wir sollten wohl mal definieren, was für Schimpfwörter/ sonstige schwierige Begriffe   hier erlaubt oder verboten sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Denn eines muss denke ich auch klar sein - ein klärendes Gespräch kann nicht in 100% der Fälle zu einer Rücknahme der Verwarnung/ der Punkte führen.



Nein, das natürlich nicht. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich es bei Verwarnungen noch nicht erlebt (und es ist mir auch noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen), dass eine Moderator in einem persönlichen Gespräch mal etwas in der Richtung geantwortet hätte:

"Ok, mein Fehler, ich bin da wohl etwas über das Ziel hinausgeschossen.", oder Ähnliches


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Das lächerlich steht in "" nicht als Zitat  sondern als Sinnbild, so wie ich es aus deinem Post herauslese, ist kein  Link vorhanden, ist das Argument für mich erledigt, nicht relevant,  nicht belegbar, Hörensagen, nicht gültig. (Kann sein, dass ich da nicht  den richtigen Begriff gefunden habe)



Wie ich schon einmal schrieb - es fällt, mir persönlich zumindest, etwas schwer über Dinge zudiskutieren und auf Vorwürfe zu reagieren die nicht zumindest anhand eines Beispieles (so wie ich den Thread hier lese muss es ja duzende geben) nachvollziehbar ist.



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Ein  Regelwerk ist nie statisch sondern muss sich immer an aktuelle Themen  und Veränderungen anpassen und das ist denke ich das Ziel dieses  Threads.



Genau so ist es, das Regelwerk muss immer auch entsprechende der Situation ausgelegt werden, was wiedrum jeder Mod etwas anders handhabt. Aber leider wird hier ja genau das gegenteil verlangt, nämlich das immer und überall A oder B gilt. Das ist aber schlicht nicht machbar.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, das natürlich nicht. Auf der andren Seite  habe ich es bei Verwarnungen noch nicht erlebt (und es ist mir auch noch  nicht zu Ohren gekommen), dass eine Moderator in einem persönlichen  Gespräch mal etwas in der Richtung geantwortet hätte:
> 
> "Ok, mein Fehler, ich bin da wohl etwas über das Ziel hinausgeschossen."



Ich schon, ich habe erst unlängst eine Verwarnung im LT zurückgenommen, nachdem mich der User über den Sachverhalt informiert hat.

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich schon, ich habe erst unlängst eine Verwarnung im LT zurückgenommen, nachdem mich der User über den Sachverhalt informiert hat.



Dann kriegst du dafür einen  und ein Hut ab. Das macht wirklich nicht jeder.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

> Um mal nur auf einen Aspekt einzugehen:
> 
> Wir sollten wohl mal definieren, was für Schimpfwörter/ sonstige schwierige Begriffe   hier erlaubt oder verboten sind.
> 
> ...



Hier muss einmal grundsätzlich gesagt werden das nicht die Wörter an sich das Problem sind sondern die Art und Weise wie man sie verwendet - siehe Hartz IV Beispiel auf der ersten Seite. Und eine Liste sehe ich als insofern problematisch das es dann nicht lange dauern würde bis andere Wörter gefunden werden um entsprechende Angriffe gegen andere zu fahren. Hier sind also nicht die Wörter das Problem sondern das grundsätzliche auftreten gegenüber anderen.

mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2012)

DAU und Troll werden aber kaum als Kosenamen verwendet, nur bekommt man dafür manchmal Punkte und manchmal nicht, selbst wenn das Auftreten das selbe ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Hier muss einmal grundsätzlich gesagt werden das nicht die Wörter an sich das Problem sind sondern die Art und Weise wie man sie verwendet - siehe Hartz IV Beispiel auf der ersten Seite. Und eine Liste sehe ich als insofern problematisch das es dann nicht lange dauern würde bis andere Wörter gefunden werden um entsprechende Angriffe gegen andere zu fahren. Hier sind also nicht die Wörter das Problem sondern das grundsätzliche auftreten gegenüber anderen.
> 
> mfg


Da hast du natürlich recht. 

Aber dann haben wir weiterhin das Problem, dass wir alle manche Begriffe sehr unterschiedlich auffassen.  Ich muss mich zB der Meinung anschließen, dass "Troll" noch ein recht netter Begriff ist, jemanden zu betiteln, der ja nun nur nervt und für den es mMn keinen netteren Begriff gibt, nur schlimmere ...


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber dann haben wir weiterhin das Problem, dass wir alle manche Begriffe sehr unterschiedlich auffassen.



Das Problem werden wir immer haben, Aussagen und Wörter werden von einzelnen immer unterschiedlich augefasst werden, das wird man nicht in Regeln zwängen können.

mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2012)

Sorry, aber das geht so nicht. 
Einem Mod ist die Bezeichnung Troll egal, bei einem anderen bekommt man einen Punkt dafür.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

@ XE58 und @nailgun:

das meine ich ja. Natürlich werden wir immer alle unterschiedliche Meinungen von Begriffen wie "Troll" oder "Noob" haben. Gerade deshalb sollten wir doch mal klären,  was wir nun zulassen und was nicht, dann  können wir das Problem der Subjektivität in Zukunft umgehen.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das geht so nicht.
> Einem Mod ist die Bezeichnung Troll egal, bei einem anderen bekommt man einen Punkt dafür.



Tut mir leid, aber deine Aussage ist einfach viel zu allgemein und ohne konkretes Beispiel auch nicht wirklich diskutierbar. Ich bringe nochmal das Beispiel von vorhin, 2 Aussagen mit dem Wort Troll:

"Du bist ein Troll"
"Troll ist ein unschönes Wort"

In beiden kommt Troll vor, die erste hingegen ist ein persönlicher Angriff und die 2. Aussage eine Feststellung die gegen keine User geht. Wenn jetzt Mod A die erste Aussage verwarnt ist das völlig legitim, Mod B bei 2terer keinen Handlungsbedarf sieht ist das ok.

Du kannst aber jetzt nicht einfach verallgemeinert sagen Mod A verwarnt Troll und Mod B nicht.

Nochmal, es geht nicht um das Wort ansich, sondern schlicht um dessen verwendung und die Art und Weise.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> das meine ich ja. Natürlich werden wir immer alle unterschiedliche  Meinungen von Begriffen wie "Troll" oder "Noob" haben. Gerade deshalb  sollten wir doch mal klären,  was wir nun zulassen und was nicht, dann   können wir das Problem der Subjektivität in Zukunft umgehen.



Ein Verbot würde nichts bringen - siehe oben, es würden sofort andere Wörter gefunden werden - Hier werden wir um eine Situationsabhängige beurteilung nicht herumkommen.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

Sorry, aber das Beispiel finde ich unpassend. Es geht natürlich um die Verwendung des Wortes,  aber  im genannten Zusammenhang ("Troll ist ein unschönes Wort"),  liegt ja auch sowieso keine Beleidigung vor.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Es geht natürlich um die Verwendung des Wortes,   aber  im genannten Zusammenhang ("Troll ist ein unschönes Wort"),  liegt  ja auch sowieso keine Beleidigung vor.



Ja eben, darum geht es ja. Wenn wir jetzt eine Liste machen und Troll ein verbotenes Wort müsste man die Aussage "Troll ist ein unschönes Wort" verwarnen, obwohl sich sicher keiner angegeriffen fühlt. Bezeichnet ein User aber einen anderen als (Beispiel) Gartenzaun, und der User fühlt sich dadurch persönlich angegeriffen können wir nichts machen weil es nicht auf der Liste steht. Das wäre denke ich absurd. Ich hoffe ihr könnt nachvollziehen was ich meine. Grundsatz ist dass das Wort ansich eigentlich nie das Problem ist.

mfg


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

Ok, kapiert  



Trotzdem könnten wir ja mal eine grobe Richtlinie aufstellen, von mir aus auch nur hier, mit Begriffen,  die wir bitte nicht auf andere User beziehen?


----------



## Deimos (14. September 2012)

Ich gebe auch mal kurz meinen Senf dazu, weil ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde. Viel beizutragen habe ich nicht, aber ich versuchs mal.

Mein Eindruck der Moderation war bisher eigentlich immer positiv; ich hatte das Gefühl, dass mit Bedacht abgewägt wird, wo eingeschritten wird. Bei "Brennpunkten" wie Graka-, CPU- oder Smartphone-Threads wird schneller verwarnt und ausgeblendet, bei weniger emotionsgeladenen Themen drückt man eher ein Auge zu.
Bei heissdiskutierten Themen wird OT schneller gelöscht als bei solchen, wo die Diskussion langsam abflaut.

Kurzum: ich finde, die Mods wägen da ganz gut ab und gehen nicht nur stur nach Reglement, sondern lassen auch gesunden Menschenverstand walten.

Meine Berührungspunkte mit den Mods waren auch eher gering; mal ein zu unrecht gelöschter Beitrag, der nach Mitteilung sofort wieder eingeblendet wurde und eine kassierte punktlose Verwarnung, weil ich etwas zu harsch gegen Blizzard gewettert hatte - zu Recht also.

In der Diskussion selbst kann man einen Mod auch mal etwas härter traktieren, ohne dass gleich die Mod-Keule geschwungen wird.

Summa summarum also eigentlich ein Zustand, mit dem sich aus meiner Warte (!) bestens leben lässt.

Allerdings ist auffällig, wie oft die Moderation in letzter Zeit kritisiert wird, und zwar insbesondere von Usern, die schon etwas länger dabei sind.

An dieser Stelle mein Rat an beide "Parteien". Es ist normal, dass sich solche Dinge manchmal aufschaukeln können. Quanti wurde in den letzten Monaten mehrmals verwarnt, andere altgediente User mutmasslich ebenso. Da entsteht eine gewisse Dynamik, ein Solidaritätsgefühl und vielleicht auch Trotzreaktion auf der einen Seite, Unverständnis auf der anderen Seite, weil es ja schon immer so gehandhabt wurde. Vielleicht kommt dann auch noch der Aspekt dazu, dass auch verdiente Forenmitglieder in Augen der Mods keinen Freipass haben sollen (naturgemäss), sondern genauso "straffällig" werden können und ihnen das vielleicht bewusst machen wollen.

Für die kommenden Tage/Wochen sollten Mods vielleicht bei kürzlich mehrfach verwarnten eher die PN statt die gelbe Karte wählen - selbst wenn der Regelverstoss eindeutig ist - und die betroffenen User sollten sich dem Frieden zu Liebe vielleicht einfach mal etwas zurückhalten, Provokationen unterlassen und ebenfalls den Dialog suchen.

Nehmt euch selber nicht zu ernst und dann klappt das schon wieder. Schliesslich hats jahrelang geklappt und die betroffenen Personen sind seit Jahren dieselben .



McZonk schrieb:


> *Frage an Euch User (insbesondere die, die mit einer "Gelben" schon einmal in Kontakt gekommen sind):* Fasst ihr eine gelbe Karte als _Verwarnung ohne Vorwarnung_ auf?


Ja.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wir sollten wohl mal definieren, was für Schimpfwörter/ sonstige schwierige Begriffe hier erlaubt oder verboten sind.


Halte ich für unnötig, da der Kontext genauso entscheidend sein kann. Eine Bildqualitätshure zu sein, empfinden wohl die wenigsten als Beleidigung. Eine Hure zu sein, wohl eher schon. 
Ausserdem sollte wohl jeder grob abschätzen können, wie seine Aussage ankommt.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Trotzdem könnten wir ja mal eine grobe Richtlinie aufstellen, von mir  aus auch nur hier, mit Begriffen,  die wir bitte nicht auf andere User  beziehen?



Was erwartest du dir davon?, wenn wir jetzt(als Beispiel) Troll, Fanboy und Nerd auf die Liste setzten, dann kommen die User und verwenden Kiddy, Kindskopf, .. um andere User anzugreifen - dann kommen die auf die Liste und die User suchen neue. Das ist dann ein ewiges Katz und Maus Spiel, da aber niemals das grundsätzliche Problem der persönlichen Angriffe lösen wird.

mfg


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Was erwartest du dir davon?, wenn wir jetzt(als Beispiel) Troll, Fanboy und Nerd auf die Liste setzten, dann kommen die User und verwenden Kiddy, Kindskopf, .. um andere User anzugreifen - dann kommen die auf die Liste und die User suchen neue. Das ist dann ein ewiges Katz und Maus Spiel, da aber niemals das grundsätzliche Problem der persönlichen Angriffe lösen wird.
> 
> mfg




das stimmt. 

aber ohne eine richtlinie sollte dann zumindest auch von allen darauf geachtet werden, dass man das erstmal kurz besprechen kann.   

und möglichst ohne direkt einen Mod  zu beleidigen!


----------



## GxGamer (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> *27.11.2011 bis heute ca. 2500 Posts*
> 
> 
> - Am 10.12.2011 bekam ich eine Verwarnung ohne Punkte wegen Verstosses gegen die Marktplatz Regeln. Ein User suchte zwei wassergekühlte GTX580, ich hatte zwei und fragte mit einem Foto, ob er Interesse hätte. Hatte er nicht. Allerdings hatte ich bei dem Foto die Regeln nicht beachtet, was natürlich mein Fehler war. Anstatt mir einfach einen Hinweis zu geben, damit ich Gelegenheit bekam das zu ändern, wurde direkt verwarnt.
> ...



Jop, dafür hast du von mir eine gelbe bekommen. Du hast den Post bis heute nicht regelkonform angepasst. Wozu möchtest du denn noch einen extra Hinweis? Steht doch in den Regeln drin und die sind extra groß und knallig gelb hervorgehoben. Ich kann da beim besten Willen keine "Moderatorenwillkür" entdecken. Und kommt mir ja nicht wieder einer mit dem Spruch, man frage doch nur nach Interesse. Wenn man nix anzubieten hat, kann man auch nicht nach Interesse fragen, also ist das immer ein Angebot.

Zum nächsten Absatz kann ich nur sagen, hätte ich das gemacht, wäre es schlimmer geworden, denn ich bezeichne Noob auch als Beleidigung. Noob mag zwar der Begriff für Neuling sein, allerdings auf eine herablassende Art.

Zu dem Fall selbst kann ich nix sagen aber allgemein ist es so das User die bereits verwarnt wurden und demnach keine unbekannten mehr sind, mit den Regeln vertraut und stärker darauf bedacht sein sollten sie zu befolgen. Dementsprechend kann man dort von einer gewissen Absicht sprechen, weshalb dabei meist härter durchgegriffen wird.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

Damit die Diskussion sich nicht zu sehr festfährt, würde ich gerne noch mal Incredible Alks Zusammenfassung aufgreifen:



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nochmal zusammenfassend was ich bisher als positive Punkte/Vorschläge mitnehme:
> 1.) Wir sollten die Forenregeln hinsichtlich Beleidigungen etwas ausführlicher gestalten und beispielsweise klarstellen, dass DAU, Noob usw. als Beleidigung "zählen".



Genau das wäre wünschenswert. Es muss klargestellt werden, dass Verunglimpfungen von einzelnen Usern und User-Gruppen mit Begriffen wie DAU, Noob usw. nicht erlaubt ist, das das möglicherweise als Beleidigung aufgefasst werden könnte.
Allerdings sollte, bevor es Punkte gibt, den Usern nach Aufforderung die Möglichkeit gegeben werden, ihre Aussagen zu editieren.



> 2.) Bei schwereren Fällen sollten wir wenn möglich eine andere Kommunikationsform anbieten und häufiger nutzen (sofern es sinnvoll ist, jemandem der nur mit übelsten Beleidigungen um sich wirft werde ich natürlich kein persönliches Gespräch anbieten) um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen.



Auch das finde ich ganz wichtig. Ich meine, man kennt sich doch. Mit den meisten Mods habe ich zumindest schon mal irgendwann irgendwo über irgendwelche Themen diskutiert. Da ist es doch nicht zu viel verlangt, dass ich, falls ich über die Stränge schlage, darauf per PN darauf hingewiesen werde, damit die Sache bevor es zur Verwarnung kommt geklärt wird. Außer natürlich bei wirklich schwerwiegenden Sachen, wie beispielsweise andere als A....lo.. zu bezeichnen.


Und natürlich, und da greife ich das auf, was Painkiller ansprach, ist es dafür erforderlich, dass auch wie User uns an die Etikette halten, wenn es zu PN-Gesprächen mit der Moderation kommt. Ich denke, dass kann man zumindest von den Usern erwarten, die hier tagtäglich konstruktiv teilnehmen.


Die Frage ist, wie steht die Moderation im Allgemeinen dazu?
Soll weiter die "harte Linie" gefahren werden, oder besteht die Hoffnung, dass Moderation und User sich in diesen Punkten annähern, damit wir alle es in Zukunft etwas stressfreier haben?


----------



## Deimos (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Genau das wäre wünschenswert. Es muss klargestellt werden, dass Verunglimpfungen von einzelnen Usern und User-Gruppen mit Begriffen wie DAU, Noob usw. nicht erlaubt ist, das das möglicherweise als Beleidigung aufgefasst werden könnte.


Ich finds grundsätzlich gut, was du geschrieben hast, wirklich.
Aber obiger Vorschlag geht imo zu weit, weil er genau noch mehr Regeln schafft. Unter stressfreier verstehe ich was anderes; genau das wäre ja eigentlich der Inbegriff von überreglementiert, oder nicht?

Ich denke, es kann jeder selbst soweit überlegen, dass jemanden als DAU oder Noob zu bezeichnen im Zweifelsfall beleidigend rüberkommt.
Soferns darüber Uneinigkeiten gibt, kann man immer noch darüber reden; es läuft schliesslich und endlich alles wieder auf Kommunikation raus.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass kann man zumindest von den Usern erwarten, die hier tagtäglich konstruktiv teilnehmen.


 
Dass diese Leute verwarnt werden müssen ist aber ums dabei zu erwähnen die Ausnahme - ich würde schätzen, dass >95% aller Verwarnungen nicht die ich nenne es mal "Hauptakteure" im Forum treffen. 

Was beim Thema Kommunikation bisher nicht/wenig erwähnt wurde:

Es kommt häufiger vor, dass trotz Versuchen von uns die Sache zu klären eben nicht das Geringste an Verständnis vom User zurückkommt (oder einfach gar nichts zurückkommt außer einem Hate-Thread in der Ruka), und sei der Verstoß auch noch so eindeutig.
Kommunikation ist wichtig, gar keine frage, aber wir sind oft an einem Punkt wo es einfach festgefahren ist - und da bleibt einem kaum mehr übrig als hart zu sagen "So sind die Regeln, du hast sie gebrochen und bekommst den Punkt. Fertig aus, Beschwerden bitte an die Administration." Denn sonst würde sich die Diskussion noch tagelang ergebnislos hinziehen und evtl. der Regelverstoß auch sehr lange im Forum stehen bleiben, was wiederum andere User stört.
Das wird dann natürlich häufig wieder mit Rechthaberei, Willkür und so weiter betitelt und ist auch sehr schwierig zu erklären ohne konkretes Beispiel. Ich wollte nur mal erwähnt haben dass auch die beste Kommunikation nichts bringt wenn der User vollständig lernresistent ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Jop, dafür hast du von mir eine gelbe bekommen. Du hast den Post bis heute nicht regelkonform angepasst. Wozu möchtest du denn noch einen extra Hinweis? Steht doch in den Regeln drin und die sind extra groß und knallig gelb hervorgehoben. Ich kann da beim besten Willen keine "Moderatorenwillkür" entdecken. Und kommt mir ja nicht wieder einer mit dem Spruch, man frage doch nur nach Interesse. Wenn man nix anzubieten hat, kann man auch nicht nach Interesse fragen, also ist das immer ein Angebot.



Nein, ich habe den Post immer noch nicht angepasst. Der Thread ist 9 Monate alt und seit dem 09.12.2011 nicht mehr weitergeführt worden.
Und das das in den Regeln steht ist hier schon zum wiederholten Male erwähnt worden. Ich habe auch meinen Fehler hier, in dem von dir verlinkten Post öffentlich zugegeben. 


> Allerdings hatte ich bei dem Foto die Regeln nicht beachtet, was natürlich mein Fehler war.


Was erwartest du also noch von mir?

Den Begriff "Willkür" habe ich in diesem Zusammenhang übrigens überhaupt nicht erwähnt (auch nicht in dem gesamten Post).



> Zum nächsten Absatz kann ich nur sagen, hätte ich das gemacht, wäre es schlimmer geworden, denn ich bezeichne Noob auch als Beleidigung. Noob mag zwar der Begriff für Neuling sein, allerdings auf eine herablassende Art.



Schlimmer? Wie viele Punkte hätte ich denn von dir bekommen? 3? 6? Oder lieber direkt sperren?

Es gibt für mein Verständnis deutlich schlimmere Beleidigungen als "Noob". Deswegen finde ich deine Aussage in diesem Zusammenhang ehrlich gesagt mehr als fragwürdig. Und bei einem Hinweis der Moderation, dass dieser Begriff unerwünscht ist, hätte ich diesen sofort entfernt!

Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn du dich ein klein wenig mäßigen würdest, und ähnlich wie andere Moderatoren hier auch, einfach sachlich bleibst und nicht solche Sachen wie "Kommt mir nicht mit Sprüchen bla bla bla..." einbringst, denn so was hilft uns hier nicht weiter.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dass diese Leute verwarnt werden müssen ist aber ums dabei zu erwähnen die Ausnahme - ich würde schätzen, dass >95% aller Verwarnungen nicht die ich nenne es mal "Hauptakteure" im Forum treffen.


 
Gut, das weißt du natürlich besser als ich.



> Ich denke, es kann jeder selbst soweit überlegen, dass jemanden als DAU oder Noob zu bezeichnen im Zweifelsfall beleidigend rüberkommt.
> Soferns darüber Uneinigkeiten gibt, kann man immer noch darüber reden; es läuft schliesslich und endlich alles wieder auf Kommunikation raus.



Da hast du recht, es soll auf Kommunikation herauslaufen. Ein wenig Transparenz, was "nicht gerne gesehen" wird, wäre dennoch wünschenswert.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Genau das wäre wünschenswert. Es muss klargestellt werden, dass  Verunglimpfungen von einzelnen Usern und User-Gruppen mit Begriffen wie  DAU, Noob usw. nicht erlaubt ist, das das möglicherweise als Beleidigung  aufgefasst werden könnte.
> Allerdings sollte, bevor es Punkte gibt, den Usern nach Aufforderung die Möglichkeit gegeben werden, ihre Aussagen zu editieren.



Verunglimpfungen und der gleichen sind auch jetzt schon unerwünscht, völlig egal mit welchen Wörtern. Die Wörter spielen hier ja sowiso eine untergeordnete Rolle. Und eine Beleidigende Aussage bleibt so oder so nicht stehen, da gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit zu editieren, sondern die Pflicht, die gegebenenfalls direkt durch den Mod umgesetzt wird. Eine Beleidigung, gleich welcher Art muss umgehend aus dem öffentlichen Bereich entfernt werden. Und ein eigenständiges Editieren kann sicher nicht der Ersatz für eine Strafe sein. Zumal eigenständiges rauseditieren, bevor ein Mod sich darum kümmert, auch jetzt schon möglich ist.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Auch das finde ich ganz wichtig. Ich meine, man kennt sich doch. Mit den  meisten Mods habe ich zumindest schon mal irgendwann irgendwo über  irgendwelche Themen diskutiert. Da ist es doch nicht zu viel verlangt,  dass ich, falls ich über die Stränge schlage, darauf per PN darauf  hingewiesen werde, damit die Sache bevor es zur Verwarnung kommt geklärt wird.


 
Über eine Ermahnung per PN kann man bei Usern mit einer weißen Weste un minderschweren Fällen diskutieren, wird auch jetzt schon z.T. so gemacht, aber sicher nicht bei Usern deren Verwarn- und Punkteliste mittlerweile über 2 Seiten reicht - Da ist der Zug für eine Verwarnung abgefahren.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was erwartest du also noch von mir?


 
Wir erwarten hier das man zumindest dann ehest möglich ein regelkonformes Bild nachliefert.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es gibt für mein Verständnis deutlich schlimmere Beleidigungen als "Noob".



Entscheidend ist aber wie es der getroffene empfindet und nicht du.

mfg


----------



## mmayr (14. September 2012)

Musste die Anspielung auf meinen Kindskopf sein? ;-p

Nein, mal im Ernst: so wird das hier nichts! 
Wir reden uns dusselig, Einsicht herrscht aber auf beiden Seiten keine, oder nur sehr wenig!

Ich finde die Arbeit der Mods hier sehr gut! Ich krache gelegentlich mal mit Usern hier zusammen, dann gibts Punkte, bzw. Verwarnungen. Das ist auch gut so! Meistens schreib ich dem Mod dann eine PN und wir reden drüber, dann ist das Thema erledigt!
Meistens verfallen die Knöllchen, bevor ich neue bekomme! 

Ich muss auch gestehen, dass ich den Überblick über die Moderatoren Verloren habe, alte gehen und neue kommen.

Wir brauchen keine Schimpfwortliste. Wir wissen alle ganz genau, was wir mit unseren Posts sagen wollen! Und das können wir auch ohne Schimpfwörter so formulieren, dass die Message ankommt! Beleidigend bleibts dadurch trotzdem!

Meine letzte Punktekolonie wurde durch das Streitgespräch mit einem User über BF Premium gegründet! Wir hatten eine hitzige Auseinansersetzung und sind uns gegenseitig nichts schuldig geblieben! Sämtliche Beleidigungen, wenns denn welche waren, blieben ungeahndet. Als ich jedoch die Vermutung anstellte (verwendete absichtlich den Konjunktiv), dass mein Gesprächspartner eventuell im richtigen Leben kein Ventil hätte, und wenn dem so wäre, sollte er sich Hilfe holen und nicht hier rummeckern, wurde ich bestraft. Ob er ebenfalls bepunktet wurde, weiß ich bis heute nicht. 

Wenn wir uns hier alle so aufführen, dass sich jeder Wohlfühlen kann, brauchen wir die Mods und diesen Thread hier nicht! Ich für meinen Teil versuche Streitereien zu vermeiden so Guts geht! Immer gelingts mir leider nicht!


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> Ich muss auch gestehen, dass ich den Überblick über die Moderatoren Verloren habe, alte gehen und neue kommen.


 Zumindest da kann ich Abhilfe schaffen:
Forum-Mitarbeiter - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2012)

Das mit den  " bösen Wörtern " oder was man als solche auffassen kann ist bzw kann Grenzwertig sein. Falls es von meiner Person irgendwelche grenzwertige Wörter gibt hinterlege ich die mit einem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

damit jeder sieht das es kein Angriff ist. Ich hatte ja dem einen oder anderen Member wenn es mal kritisch geraten sich einfach mal auf die Zunge zu beißen. Die Menschen sind aber leider nicht alle gleich, der eine ist gelassen der andere ist dicht an Krawall gebaut. Genauso bei den Diskussionen da wird vielleicht eine ganze Zeit ohne Konsequenzen sich wie bei einem Drahtseilakt verhalten, aber irgendwann muß ja mal ein Schuss vor den Bug erfolgen ( auch wenn es dann mitunter im Falle des Zugriffs als unnötig oder übertrieben erachtet wird ). Auch wenn manche irgendeinen Groll hegen kann ich bis Dato keine Willkür seitens der Rennleitung erkennen.
Was den Marktplatz angeht so ist das durchgreifen verständlich, Regeln werden kaum gelesen und da kann man keinen Bonus geben da dann doch schnell das Wort der Bevorzugung fallen könnte. Ich selber hatte schon öfters mal Member angeschrieben wegen irgendwelcher Fehler aber Rückmeldungen bzw Änderungen waren da doch eher die Ausnahme. Wenn zb jemand eine Thread erstellt mit der Aussage er liefere die Bilder irgendwann im Laufe des Tages nach, dann ist es doch ein Regelverstoß mit Ansage ( da hätte man den Thread doch auch erst dann erstellen können wenn man die Möglichkeiten hat ).

Das ist jetzt natürlich nur meine Meinung zu dem Thema und ich belasse es mal so dabei da ich nicht von 15 Seiten alles editieren möchte. Ich denke mal das wenn man im Falle des Falles die Füße stillhält und nicht nachtritt, man mit einer PM sicherlich einiges retten kann.
In dem Sinne auf ein weiteres freundliches miteinander.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wir erwarten hier das man zumindest dann ehest möglich ein regelkonformes Bild nachliefert.



Ihr hättet ein regelkonformes Bild bekommen, wenn man mit mir kommuniziert hätte. Wie schon geschrieben (ich wiederhole es gerne noch mal):

"Hallo cook2211,

bitte ändere das Foto in dem Thread nach den Forenregeln, sonst sind wir gezwungen dich zu verwarnen!"

Da ich aber sowieso direkt verwarnt wurde, und diese Verwarnung nun mal Aktenkundig ist, und zudem der Thread nicht weitergeführt wurde und somit "tot" war, sah ich keine Veranlassung dazu, das Foto noch zu ändern.


----------



## skyscraper (14. September 2012)

*Meiner Ansicht* nach sind das aber jetzt Einzelfälle, die hier nicht unbedingt einer nach dem Anderen disskutiert werden müssen. Es geht doch um die Gesamtheit. Seht ihr das anders?


----------



## Pokerclock (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Genau das wäre wünschenswert. Es muss klargestellt werden, dass Verunglimpfungen von einzelnen Usern und User-Gruppen mit Begriffen wie DAU, Noob usw. nicht erlaubt ist, das das möglicherweise als Beleidigung aufgefasst werden könnte.
> Allerdings sollte, bevor es Punkte gibt, den Usern nach Aufforderung die Möglichkeit gegeben werden, ihre Aussagen zu editieren.



Wie es XE85 oben bereits gesagt hat. Das Problem sind nicht einzelne Wörter und Begriffe für eine bestimmte Art von User. Das Problem ist das herablassende Auftreten gegenüber dem Diskussionsteilnehmer. Die Begriffe verkörpern bestenfalls das Auftreten der User. Ein "Verbotkatalog" wird in diesem Fall nichts bringen, da die Nutzung der Wörter an sich den wenigsten Teil von potenziellen Regelverstößen und damit Verwarnungen darstellen. Ein aktuelles Beispiel: "Deine Aussagen sind dumm."

Der Satz kann faktisch einen Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln darstellen. Nur ist jetzt die große Frage, wie man diesen zu interpretieren hat. Ist der Satz wörtlich zu nehmen und tatsächlich nur die Aussagen gemeint oder schlägt doch mittelbar eine beleidigende Wirkung gegenüber dem User durch. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass zumeist der Satz als Beleidigung empfunden und schlussendlich auch gemeldet wird. Nun, wie soll man als Moderator darauf reagieren? Von welcher Adressatenebene soll man den Beitrag beurteilen? Absender oder doch Empfänger? Meine mittlerweile dreieinhalbjährige Mod-Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass dieser eine Satz der Start für eine ausgedehnte OT-Diskussion mit dann eindeutigen Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen ist. Also wen soll man hier auf ein Fehlverhalten hinweisen? Die Agierenden oder doch den (die) Reagierenden? Und vor allem wann, wenn die Folgediskussion noch nicht gestartet ist?

Das sind viele Fragen, die stellenweise ein Mod alleine in wenigen Minuten beantworten muss, insbesondere wenn die Posting-Frequenz extrem hoch ist. Da bleibt keine Zeit sich abzusprechen. 

Ein einheitliches Vorgehen ist natürlich die Zielsetzung. Die ist aber bestenfalls nur näherungsweise zu erreichen. Ein absolut einheitliches Vorgehen ist im Falle von personenbezogenen Angriffen nicht zu erreichen. Selbst deutsche Gerichte schaffen es nicht eine einheitliche Beurteilung für Sachverhalte zu erreichen. Dann kann man das mit Verlaub in keinster Weise von einer ehrenamtlichen Moderation verlangen. Es ist schlichtweg unmöglich. Damit muss man sich abfinden. Ziel muss es daher sein eine Annäherung zu erreichen und das gelingt durch ausgeklügelte Regeln. Leider lassen sich Regeln in solchen Fällen nur abstrakt formulieren und auch beurteilen. Nicht jeder Fall ist leider so wie ein Push innerhalb von 24h. 24h sind 24h - fertig. Aber nicht jeder personenbezogene Angriff ist auch personenbezogen oder ein Angriff oder keines von beidem oder genauso intensiv und im Kontext zu beurteilen wie jeder andere auch. Das ist in dem Moment zu einfach gedacht, wenn man wenige Worte auf einen Index setzen will.

Was man jedenfalls aus der Diskussion bisher festhalten kann, ist dass "gelbe Karten" bereits als "formell zu hart" empfunden werden. Es sollte daher eine Lösung gefunden werden, wie man diese gelbe Karte in gleichwertiger Form weniger hart empfinden lassen kann. Eines muss dabei klar sein: Nur weil ein User schon länger im Forum unterwegs ist, kann das kein Grund sein ihn in irgendeiner Form zu bevorteilen. Denn dann kann man sich wirklich den Vorwurf von Vetternwirtschaft gefallen lassen.

Was mich etwas verdutzt ist, dass hier nicht vermehrt die Möglichkeit genutzt wird, sich an andere Mod-Kollegen oder an Stephan zu wenden, wenn es Probleme mit einzelnen Moderatoren gibt. Warum ist dem so? Das würde mich mal interessieren. Vom Konfrontationskurs hat nämlich niemand etwas, außer einem Verlust von Nerven, Zeit und Spaß an der Sache.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. September 2012)

Ich finde es von den Moderatoren sehr gut dass Sie sich hier (einige) zu Wort melden. Leider aber nicht die, die es eher trifft  Aber ich brauche ja nicht zu erwähnen dass das mich nicht wirklich wundert.

Mir ist noch eingefallen warum ich mich hier eigentlich so extrem rar gemacht habe, es ist nicht wie oft gesagt die User die alles besser wissen (wollen). Die bringen mich nicht so sehr auf die Palme. Ich schreibe kaum, bis gar nichts mehr da ich generell einige News auslasse weil mir die Person nicht passt der/ die Sie verfasst hat, oder aber eher ich mir hier 3x überlegen muss was ich schreibe, und noch 4x überlegen muss ob ich in einer hitzigen Diskussion überhaupt mit einsteige und eventuell Punkte in Kauf nehme. In den meisten Fällen entscheide ich mich - gar nichts zu schreiben.

Auch ist mir die Lust vergangen wenn man so Dinge hört wie "Vetternwirtschaft" zwischen User und Moderaten. Leider habe ich dazu keine Beweise mehr, aber so gesehen ist dass auch kein Ding. 

Was mich richtig rasend macht sind so spezielle Extrem User die meinen mir ans Bein zu ... ich kommentiere das Sachlich, freundlich, und teilweise sogar so das es nicht Off Topic geht, melde die Posts (so wie es die Moderation predigt) und am Ende würkt man mir als "Opfer" auch noch Punkte rein bzw. Verwarnungen u. o. rote Karte ... also da hört der Käse ja zum stinken auf. Ich muss doch nicht alles schlucken und hinnehmen, vor allem wenn *ich *dabei freundlich, On Topic, und Sachlich bleibe???


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ihr hättet ein regelkonformes Bild bekommen,  wenn man mit mir kommuniziert hätte. Wie schon geschrieben (ich  wiederhole es gerne noch mal):
> 
> "Hallo cook2211,
> 
> ...



Das Thema hatten wird doch schon - man hat mit dir kommuniziert, in Form einer Verwarnung die keine weitere Folgen hat. Ich sehe keinen Grund warum wir dir hier nochmal einen Freibrief hätten geben sollen, zumal die Bilderpflicht ausführlichst in den Markplatzregeln kommuniziert wird.

Wie Pokerclock schon schrieb wird die gelbe Karte offensichtlich als deutlich härter angesehen als sie eigentlich ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ihr hättet ein regelkonformes Bild bekommen, wenn man mit mir kommuniziert hätte.


 Es ist nicht die Aufgabe von uns, dir zu sagen bitte mach doch ein Bild und stells rein sondern zunächst deine Aufgabe, die Regeln zu lesen und es von dir aus zu tun.
Da würde ich unserem Doc beipflichten:


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn zb jemand eine Thread erstellt mit der  Aussage er liefere die Bilder irgendwann im Laufe des Tages nach, dann  ist es doch ein Regelverstoß mit Ansage ( da hätte man den Thread doch  auch erst dann erstellen können wenn man die Möglichkeiten hat ).


 
Grade im Marktplatz muss es da leider etwas härter zugehen (was Doc auch schon erwähnt hat) um Gleichheit herzustellen. 




Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Ich finde es von den Moderatoren sehr gut  dass Sie sich hier (einige) zu Wort melden. Leider aber nicht die, die  es eher trifft  Aber ich brauche ja nicht zu erwähnen dass das  mich nicht wirklich wundert.


 
Darf man fragen wer dir fehlt? Pokerclock (der häufig ja das Ziel ist) ist doch hier?
Nebenbei ist der Thread noch nicht mal einen Tag alt, es waren vielleicht noch nicht alle Mods online


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

> Was mich etwas verdutzt ist, dass hier nicht vermehrt die Möglichkeit  genutzt wird, sich an andere Mod-Kollegen oder an Stephan zu wenden,  wenn es Probleme mit einzelnen Moderatoren gibt. Warum ist dem so? Das  würde mich mal interessieren. Vom Konfrontationskurs hat nämlich niemand  etwas, außer einem Verlust von Nerven, Zeit und Spaß an der Sache.




Das ist eine gute Frage. 
Aus meiner Sicht liegt das daran, dass wir User teils garnicht so richtig wissen, wie ihr Mods arbeitet.

-Wieweit hängt ihr zusammen? (Wieviel Absprache gibt es, wieweit könnt ihr euch gegenseitig neutral beurteilen?)
-Welche weiteren Rechte habt ihr, was könnt ihr sehen? (Geänderte Posts, PNs, ...)

etc.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wird doch schon



Da das Thema wieder aufgewärmt wurde, obwohl schon längst im Threadverlauf geklärt, sollte ich als Betroffener mich dazu äußern. Da kann ich aber dann auch nur das wiederholen, was ich bereits sagte.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es ist nicht die Aufgabe von uns, dir zu sagen bitte mach doch ein Bild und stells rein sondern zunächst deine Aufgabe, die Regeln zu lesen und es von dir aus zu tun.



Wo wir dann bei dem Thema wäre, dass ich einen Fehler gemacht habe, und sich die Frage stellt, ob wirklich jeder Fehler den ein User macht direkt geahndet werden muss!?
Ihr sagt, laut den Regeln ja, ich sage zwischenmenschlich nein, da hätte man auch erst einfach mal reden können.
Da das nicht geschehen ist, führt das direkt wieder zum Thema unserer Beschwerde: die mangelnde Nachsichtigkeit und die strikte "Regelreiterei" in gewissen Dingen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht liegt das daran, dass wir User teils garnicht so richtig wissen, wie ihr Mods arbeitet.


 
Dann fragt uns 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> -Wieweit hängt ihr zusammen? (Wieviel Absprache gibt es, wieweit könnt ihr euch gegenseitig neutral beurteilen?)


 
Wir hängen in einem internen Forumsbereich zusammen in dem wir uns frei austauschen und diskutieren können. Man munkelt wir würden uns auch (sehr selten mal) an einem geheimen Ort persönlich treffen zum Zwecke der gediegenen Philosophie.
Wir beurteilen uns selbst nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen neutral. Dass das wegen der menschlichen Natur nicht 100% funktionieren kann liegt auf der Hand aber wir sind denke ich sehr nahe am Optimum.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> -Welche weiteren Rechte habt ihr, was könnt ihr sehen? (Geänderte Posts, PNs, ...)


 
Wir sehen alles 
Nein im Ernst, wir haben Zugang zu allen Forumsteilen, sehen gelöschte/geänderte Posts, sehen von Usern beispielsweise die Verwarnliste usw. (an der Stelle möchte ich nicht zu sehr ins Detail gehen um nicht zu verraten welche Möglichkeiten es beispielsweise gibt um Zweitaccounts zu finden ).
Was wir nicht sehen sind Private Nachrichten, es sei denn sie werden gemeldet.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Eines muss dabei klar sein: Nur weil ein User schon länger im Forum unterwegs ist, kann das kein Grund sein ihn in irgendeiner Form zu bevorteilen. Denn dann kann man sich wirklich den Vorwurf von Vetternwirtschaft gefallen lassen.



.....was wir in unserem Schreiben auch direkt ausgeschlossen haben:


> Das soll bitte nicht falsch verstanden werden. Wir erwarten keinen Freifahrtschein für uns erfahrene User. Aber wir fordern etwas mehr Rücksichtnahme und Kommunikation seitens der Moderation und etwas weniger “Regelreiterei“.



-----



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was mich etwas verdutzt ist, dass hier nicht vermehrt die Möglichkeit genutzt wird, sich an andere Mod-Kollegen oder an Stephan zu wenden, wenn es Probleme mit einzelnen Moderatoren gibt. Warum ist dem so? Das würde mich mal interessieren. Vom Konfrontationskurs hat nämlich niemand etwas, außer einem Verlust von Nerven, Zeit und Spaß an der Sache.



Weil sich niemand daran traut, und wenn doch, keine wirkliche Kommunikationsbereitschaft vorhanden ist. So wurde es mir zumindest dargelegt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wo wir dann bei dem Thema wäre, dass ich einen Fehler gemacht habe, und sich die Frage stellt, ob wirklich jeder Fehler den ein User macht direkt geahndet werden muss!?
> Ihr sagt, laut den Regeln ja, ich sage zwischenmenschlich nein, da hätte man auch erst einfach mal reden können.
> Da das nicht geschehen ist, führt das direkt wieder zum Thema unserer Beschwerde: die mangelnde Nachsichtigkeit in gewissen Dingen.



Es ist ja gerade das Problem auf dem Marktplatz. Wenn man bei einem Nachsicht walten läßt muss man es bei allen. Wenn dann jetzt jemand Neu dazu kommt und die Regeln gelesen hat wird denken ach die nehmen es nicht so genau. Das gäbe doch Wellen bis St. Nimmerlein. Man kann auch nicht einen aufhängen und den nächsten vom Strick holen.
Ich verstehe es schon, nur wo soll da noch eine Grenze gezogen werden?


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es ist ja gerade das Problem auf dem Marktplatz. Wenn man bei einem Nachsicht walten läßt muss man es bei allen. Wenn dann jetzt jemand Neu dazu kommt und die Regeln gelesen hat wird denken ach die nehmen es nicht so genau. Das gäbe doch Wellen bis St. Nimmerlein. Man kann auch nicht einen aufhängen und den nächsten vom Strick holen.
> Ich verstehe es schon, nur wo soll da noch eine Grenze gezogen werden?



Ich muss dazu sagen, das war das erste und bis jetzt einzige mal, dass ich im Marktplatz aktiv war. Ich kenne die Gepflogenheiten dort also nicht, verstehe aber worauf du hinaus willst und kann es durchaus nachvollziehen, dass dort nochmals mehr wert auf Einhaltung der Regeln gelegt wird.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wo wir dann bei dem Thema wäre, dass ich einen Fehler gemacht habe, und  sich die Frage stellt, ob wirklich jeder Fehler den ein User macht  direkt geahndet werden muss!?
> Ihr sagt, laut den Regeln ja, ich sage zwischenmenschlich nein, da hätte man auch erst einfach mal reden können.
> Da das nicht geschehen ist, führt das direkt wieder zum Thema unserer  Beschwerde: die mangelnde Nachsichtigkeit und die strikte  "Regelreiterei" in gewissen Dingen.



Bei der Bilderpflicht definitiv ja. Denn, wie glaube ich schonmal erwähnt, ist das einer der schwerwiegensten Verstöße die es gibt im Marktplatz. Hier geht es schlicht um die Sicherheit der Käufer. Bei den Kaufgesuchen ist das ganze ohnehin noch human, bei einem VK Thread würde der umgehend geschlossen werden.

Und die Sache mit der Bilderpflicht ist doch wahrlich nicht zu viel verlangt. Die Bilderpflicht wird in den MP Regeln ausführlich, bis ins letzte Detail beschrieben. Der Mehraufwand für das lesen und Zettel schreiben ist überschaubar.

Dazu kommt das andere User ja die Angebote sehen und dann sofort PNs mit "Warum muss ich und der nicht" kommen, gefolgt von Willkührvorwürfen.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> .....und wenn doch, keine wirkliche  Kommunikationsbereitschaft vorhanden ist. So wurde es mir zumindest  dargelegt.


 
Zum einen ist ein Kontakt zu Administration sicher kein Grant für Strafmilderung und zum anderen (ist zumindest meine Erfahrung) wenden sich die User oft erst dann an die Administration wenn ohnehin schon Hopfen und Malz verloren ist weil sich der User bis zum Hals reingeritten haben.

mfg


----------



## Pokerclock (14. September 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> -Wieweit hängt ihr zusammen? (Wieviel Absprache gibt es, wieweit könnt ihr euch gegenseitig neutral beurteilen?)
> -Welche weiteren Rechte habt ihr, was könnt ihr sehen? (Geänderte Posts, PNs, ...)



Der Großteil ist Teamarbeit. Wenn strittige Sachverhalte auftauchen, stellen wir die intern zur Disposition und holen Meinungen ein. Mods werden aber auch von alleine ohne Absprache tätig. Das ist meistens dann der Fall, wenn schlichtweg keine Zeit für Absprachen ist, weil sich der Thread zu schnell weiterentwickelt. Zum Teil können auch nur einzelne Mods bestimmte Themen und Themenbereichen beurteilen und müssen dann gezwungenermaßen alleine tätig werden, weil kein anderer Mod davon Ahnung hat oder das Unterforum kaum ein Mod besucht. Letzteres ist vor allem ein Problem im WPW und in einigen Kommentar-Thread und User-News. Zum Beispiel bleiben diverse Rechtssachen mir vorbehalten, weil ich eben beruflich damit zu tun habe. Ruyven wiederum ist fast alleine für das WPW zuständig, da sich kaum jemand anderes so intensiv mit den Threads auseinandersetzt und den Überblick hat.

Die Neutralität ist durch ein Transparenz-Prinzip im Grunde gewährleistet. Man kann hier nichts verheimlichen, erst recht nicht gegenüber den Admins. Intern werden Sperren und Sachverhalte dokumentiert. Nicht aber jede Kleinigkeit, wie beispielsweise eine gelbe Karte für fehlende Bilder (dafür ist nun mal das Kartensystem da).

Die Rechte sind relativ weitgreifend für alles was öffentlich sichtbar ist. Auf PN-Verkehr können wir nicht zugreifen, da die PN unter Personenrechten stehen. Wir können nur bitten (zumeist in MP-Fällen) diese uns zur Verfügung zu stellen. Wir können Änderungen an Beiträgen nachvollziehen und ausgeblendete (aber nicht dauerhaft gelöschte) Beiträge sehen. Dauerhaft gelöscht wird nichts. Das ist so eine der wenigen "harten Regeln" für Moderatoren. Wir können dauerhafte Sperren verhängen, aber keine Accounts löschen und wie jeder andere User auch haben wir nur diesen einen Account.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Bei der Bilderpflicht definitiv ja. Denn, wie glaube ich schonmal erwähnt, ist das einer der schwerwiegensten Verstöße die es gibt im Marktplatz. Hier geht es schlicht um die Sicherheit der Käufer. Bei den Kaufgesuchen ist das ganze ohnehin noch human, bei einem VK Thread würde der umgehend geschlossen werden.
> Und die Sache mit der Bilderpflicht ist doch wahrlich nicht zu viel verlangt. Die Bilderpflicht wird in den MP Regeln ausführlich, bis ins letzte Detail beschrieben. Der Mehraufwand für das lesen und Zettel schreiben ist überschaubar.
> Dazu kommt das andere User ja die Angebote sehen und dann sofort PNs mit "Warum muss ich und der nicht" kommen, gefolgt von Willkührvorwürfen.



Gut, dann betrachten wir das (bitte), als geklärt und abgehakt.
Ich bin ja einsichtig


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu sagen, das war das erste und bis jetzt einzige mal, dass ich im Marktplatz aktiv war. Ich kenne die Gepflogenheiten dort also nicht, verstehe aber worauf du hinaus willst und kann es durchaus nachvollziehen, dass dort nochmals mehr wert auf Einhaltung der Regeln gelegt wird.



Das verstehe ich allerdings nicht, nur weil man die einzige Tretmine übersehen hat die Rot blinkt und sagt tritt nicht auf mich den Bereich jetzt zu meiden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2012)

Der Marktplatz ist wirklich sehr hart ausgelegt was die Regeln angeht, das stimmt. Das muss aber so gehandhabt werden, aus Gründen die der Doc schon schreibt und bei manchen Fällen auch schlichtweg aus rechtlichen Gründen, beispielsweise Jugendschutz.
Deswegen sind die entsprechenden Mods da sehr schnell und rigoros im Vergleich zum restlichen Forum. Die Verwarnung von mir die ich erwähnt hatte weiter oben hatte ich damals ebenfalls im Marktplatz kassiert - das ist keinesfalls persönlicher Natur sondern schlichtweg nötig es so zu handhaben.


----------



## skyscraper (14. September 2012)

Das mit der Bilderpflicht sehe ich ein. Aber wenn einer sie misschtet, schreibe ich ihm eine PN, dass er sie im besten Fall noch dazu macht, weils sonst Ärger gibt.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich allerdings nicht, nur weil man die einzige Tretmine übersehen hat die Rot blinkt und sagt tritt nicht auf mich den Bereich jetzt zu meiden.



Nein, nein, ich meide ihn ja nicht. 
Ich hatte nur, bis auf das eine mal, noch nie was anzubieten. 
Wenn ich was zu verkaufen hätte, dann würde ich es auch hier im Forum regelkonform () anbieten.
Die Aktion damals war eher so etwas wie ein überhasteter Schnellschuss



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Marktplatz ist wirklich sehr hart ausgelegt was die Regeln angeht, das stimmt. Das muss aber so gehandhabt werden, aus Gründen die der Doc schon schreibt und bei manchen Fällen auch schlichtweg aus rechtlichen Gründen, beispielsweise Jugendschutz.



Das sehe ich ein



XE85 schrieb:


> Zum einen ist ein Kontakt zu Administration sicher kein Grant für Strafmilderung und zum anderen (ist zumindest meine Erfahrung) wenden sich die User oft erst dann an die Administration wenn ohnehin schon Hopfen und Malz verloren ist weil sich der User bis zum Hals reingeritten haben.



Ich gebe nur das weiter, was mir zugetragen wurde. Ich selber habe mich, bis auf die jetzige Beschwerde noch nie an die Administration gewandt.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Weil sich niemand daran traut, und wenn doch, keine wirkliche Kommunikationsbereitschaft vorhanden ist. So wurde es mir zumindest dargelegt.



Nun, dann ist das wirklich Schüchternheit an der falschen Stelle. Wenn ich sehe, dass jemand meine Gründe für eine Karte nicht akzeptieren will, verweise ich ihn auf einen Kollegen oder Stephan. Ich gebe nicht einmal vor wen man "am besten" kontaktieren sollte, damit ja nicht der Verdacht besteht, ich würde jemanden raussuchen, der wir wohl gestimmt ist. Bei den Admins hat man leider weniger Auswahl. Stephan ist halt der Community Manager. Der Rest der Admins hat andere Aufgaben und beschäftigt sich (leider) deswegen nicht mit den täglichen Konflikten. Daher kann man sich nur an ihn wenden und er hat halt auch reguläre Arbeitszeiten. Wir Mods nicht. Wir begründen unsere Karten wenn es sein muss auch noch um halb eins Nachts.


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es kommt häufiger vor, dass trotz Versuchen von uns die Sache zu klären eben nicht das Geringste an Verständnis vom User zurückkommt (oder einfach gar nichts zurückkommt außer einem Hate-Thread in der Ruka), und sei der Verstoß auch noch so eindeutig.


 Na das ist doch eindeutig und genau da sollte man dann zwischen denen die sachlich per PN eine Lösung finden wollen und jenen die nur Frust ablassen wollen oder gar nicht reagieren unterscheiden und dann eben auch mal bei erkennbarer Einsicht offiziell ausgesprochene Verwarnungen zurückziehen. 


> Kommunikation ist wichtig, gar keine frage, aber wir sind oft an einem Punkt wo es einfach festgefahren ist - und da bleibt einem kaum mehr übrig als hart zu sagen "So sind die Regeln, du hast sie gebrochen und bekommst den Punkt. Fertig aus, Beschwerden bitte an die Administration." Denn sonst würde sich die Diskussion noch tagelang ergebnislos hinziehen und evtl. der Regelverstoß auch sehr lange im Forum stehen bleiben, was wiederum andere User stört.
> Das wird dann natürlich häufig wieder mit Rechthaberei, Willkür und so weiter betitelt und ist auch sehr schwierig zu erklären ohne konkretes Beispiel. Ich wollte nur mal erwähnt haben dass auch die beste Kommunikation nichts bringt wenn der User vollständig lernresistent ist.


Naja, genau das ist dann der Knackpunkt. Wenn beide Parteien ihre standpunkte sachlich, argumentativ darlegen und man keinen Nenner findet, kann es eigentlich nicht sein, dass dann eine Partei "basta" sagt und das reguliert. Die andere Partei fühlt sich dann zu Recht ungerecht behandelt. Da muss man dann eine Lösung finden, wo eben beide etwas davon haben. So kann man dann auch davon ausgehen, dass sich diese Situation nachaltig positiv auswirken wird, da eben beide Parteien mit einem guten Gefühl aus der Sache rauskommen.

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, genau das ist dann der Knackpunkt. Wenn beide Parteien ihre standpunkte sachlich, argumentativ darlegen und man keinen Nenner findet


 
Ich redete nicht von den Fällen, wo der User sachlich und argumentativ ist 

Wenn das der Fall war ist mir persönlich kein Fall bekannt wo man sich nicht zu beiderseitiger Zufriedenheit hätte einigen können.
Ich habe schon mehrfach mit sehr vernünftigen Usern geredet vor Verwarnungen und etwas geklärt und es gab auch Fälle, wo eine rote in eine gelbe Karte umgewandelt wurde oder im Extremfall ich auch eine Verwarnung von mir komplett zurückgenommen habe (das war aber mein Fehler gewesen, die Verwarnung war zu Unrecht).
Das war übrigens ein wunderbares Beispiel wie es in der Realität leider oft läuft.

Ich verwarnte jemanden zu Unrecht. Ganz klar mein Fehler. Da es sehr spät war ging ich zu Bett und am nächsten Morgen hatte mich bereits ein Kollege auf den Fehler aufmerksam gemacht (soviel zu interner Kritik... gibts wirklich!) und ich hatte eine Beschwerdenachricht vom User.
Ich habe mich daraufhin entschuldigt und die Verwarnung zurückgenommen. Soweit alles wunderbar. Schade, dass in der Zwischenzeit im Thread aber wieder gegen die Moderation, die Regelauslegung und so weiter gewettert wurde anstatt bitte abzuwarten bis sich jemand von uns äußern konnte. 

Es war zwar alles innerhalb von Minuten geklärt aber dennoch wurde vorher bereits wieder die Fackel rausgeholt. Wenn man also die Kommunikation verbessern will dann gebt uns auch die Chance zu antworten! Wenn mir einer nachts um 3 ne PN schreibt und 20 Minuten später keine Antwort erhält heißt das nicht, dass ich ihn ignoriere oder sonstwie willkürlich bepunkte sondern zumeist einfach... dass ich schlafe


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Nun, dann ist das wirklich Schüchternheit an der falschen Stelle. Wenn ich sehe, dass jemand meine Gründe für eine Karte nicht akzeptieren will, verweise ich ihn auf einen Kollegen oder Stephan.



Das Problem ist mMn, dass die Aussicht auf Erfolg für einen User dabei =0 ist. Da ihr, wie auch schon erwähnt, ein Moderatoren-Team seid, wird natürlich ein anderer Moderator dahin tendieren dir zuzustimmen, was auch ein Stück weit verständlich ist (und kein Vorwurf). Für den User wiederum kommt das dann so rüber, als wäre keine Bereitschaft da, die Angelegenheit einvernehmlich zu klären, da scheinbar niemand seine Argumente annimmt.

So stellt es sich für uns User halt manchmal dar, auch wenn eure Intention möglicherweise eine Andere ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist mMn, dass die Aussicht auf Erfolg für einen User dabei =0 ist.


 Wieso hält sich dieses Gerücht so hart?
User, die sachlich und zumindest teilweise berechtigt mich angesprochen haben hatten oft zumindest einen "Teilerfolg" oder man hat sich geeinigt wie in meinem letzten Post beschrieben.

Dass man natürlich nichts an eindeutigen Verstößen ändern kann ist klar, ein Richter wird auch nicht sagen "Hey, er hat die Bank ausgeraubt aber es tut ihm ja Leid, lasst ihn laufen"


----------



## Pokerclock (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist mMn, dass die Aussicht auf Erfolg für einen User dabei =0 ist. Da ihr, wie auch schon erwähnt, ein Moderatoren-Team seid, wird natürlich ein anderer Moderator dahin tendieren dir zuzustimmen, was auch ein Stück weit verständlich ist (und kein Vorwurf). Für den User wiederum kommt das dann so rüber, als wäre keine Bereitschaft da, die Angelegenheit einvernehmlich zu klären, da scheinbar niemand seine Argumente annimmt.
> 
> So stellt es sich für uns User halt manchmal dar, auch wenn eure Intention möglicherweise eine Andere ist.



Hast du es denn schon einmal versucht? Mir kommen solche Konsultationen einer Zweitmeinung leider viel zu selten vor. Ich wünsche mir das diese Möglichkeit wesentlich öfter genutzt wird. Wenn ein Kollege eine Karte von mir noch einmal beurteilen würde und zu dem Schluss käme, dass diese ungerechtfertigt verteilt wurde, ist es eine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass ich die Karte wieder zurücknehme. Leider ist der Fall bisher nie eingetreten, einerseits weil viel zu selten eine zweite Meinung eingeholt wird, anderseits weil die Karte dann doch gerechtfertigt war.  Schlimm wird's wenn der User beide Meinungen nicht akzeptieren will und dann pampig wird. es kann aber dann nicht mehr Schuld der Moderation sein, wenn hier ein öffentliches Anprangern unterbunden wird.

Es bleibt immer noch die Möglichkeit sich bei Stephan zu melden, wenn man der Moderation aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht vertraut. Wir haben ja kaum noch jemanden für solche Konflikt-Erörterungen - außer eben die Öffentlichkeit. Und die ist wohl der schlimmste Weg einen Konflikt zu lösen. In dem Fall halten wir es wie alle anderen Foren. Einzelfälle sind Angelegenheit zwischen Moderation und Nutzer, kein Thema für die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## McZonk (14. September 2012)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Ich finde es von den Moderatoren sehr gut dass Sie sich hier (einige) zu Wort melden. Leider aber nicht die, die es eher trifft  Aber ich brauche ja nicht zu erwähnen dass das mich nicht wirklich wundert.


 Ich denke 48h sollte man zumindest der arbeitenden Gesellschaft schon mal geben um sich zu melden, bevor hier solche Aussprüche getätigt werden - sorry aber das geht jetzt für meinen Geschmack echt ein wenig zu weit.


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hast du es denn schon einmal versucht? Mir kommen solche Konsultationen einer Zweitmeinung leider viel zu selten vor. Ich wünsche mir das diese Möglichkeit wesentlich öfter genutzt wird. Wenn ein Kollege eine Karte von mir noch einmal beurteilen würde und zu dem Schluss käme, dass diese ungerechtfertigt verteilt wurde, ist es eine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass ich die Karte wieder zurücknehme.


Was ist wenn der Kollege Dir Recht gibt und der User aber auch jemanden bei Seite hat der seine Ansicht teilt, dann ist das immer noch eine Situation die inhaltlich "ungeklärt" ist?!?
In solchen Situationen, unter Vorraussetzung das Klärungsbereitschaft und Einsicht seitens des Users besteht finde ich, sollte man dann auch Verwarnungen oder Ermahnungen zurückziehen. Ist ja auch schon passiert, wird halt nur nicht einheitlich umgesetzt.

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hast du es denn schon einmal versucht? Mir kommen solche Konsultationen einer Zweitmeinung leider viel zu selten vor. Ich wünsche mir das diese Möglichkeit wesentlich öfter genutzt wird. Wenn ein Kollege eine Karte von mir noch einmal beurteilen würde und zu dem Schluss käme, dass diese ungerechtfertigt verteilt wurde, ist es eine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass ich die Karte wieder zurücknehme. Leider ist der Fall bisher nie eingetreten, einerseits weil viel zu selten eine zweite Meinung eingeholt wird, anderseits weil die Karte dann doch gerechtfertigt war.



Nein, genutzt habe ich diese Möglichkeit noch nicht.
Aber das ist auch eigentlich nicht das, wo ich hinwill. Es geht sich nicht darum festzustellen, ob Verwarnungen gerechtfertigt sind oder nicht. Ich sehe im Gegenteil sogar meine Verwarnungen im Sinne der Forenregeln als gerechtfertigt an. Aber zwischen den Forenregeln und Verwarnungspunkten fehlt mir halt der Faktor Mensch. Das miteinander reden. Nehmen wir mal meinen letzten Verwarnungspunkt, den ich von dir bekommen habe. Ich stelle dessen Rechtmäßigkeit gar nicht in Frage. Sondern ich stelle den Umgang mit mir als User in Frage. Warum kann man in solchen Situationen nicht einfach mal kurz eine PN schreiben, mit dem Hinweis, dass man sich zurücknehmen soll, weil es sonst Punkte gibt? Kein öffentliches "back to topic, sont gibt es Punkte", sondern mal ein persönliches Gespräch. Kein öffentliches, von oben herab "Ich bin der Mod und du nur der User", denn so kommt es leider manchmal rüber, auch wenn ihr das möglicherweise in dem Moment gar nicht so meint, sondern die Suche nach einer einvernehmlichen Lösung _bevor_ Punkte verteilt werden.


----------



## coroc (14. September 2012)

Nein. Das würde daraus rauslaufen, dass es heißt: Wenn ich Mist bau, und mich dann entschuldige, bekomme ich nix auf den Deckel, so darf es auch nicht sein, das wäre der "Freifahrtschein".

Das sollte eigentlich nur bei Fehlverhalten von Mods sein, nicht bei einsichtigkeit. Im RL kann man ja auch keine Bank ausrauben und kommt dann mit einer Entschuldigung davon, oder?


----------



## Toffelwurst (14. September 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Nein. Das würde daraus rauslaufen, dass es heißt: Wenn ich Mist bau, und mich dann entschuldige, bekomme ich nix auf den Deckel, so darf es auch nicht sein, das wäre der "Freifahrtschein".
> 
> Das sollte eigentlich nur bei Fehlverhalten von Mods sein, nicht bei einsichtigkeit. Im RL kann man ja auch keine Bank ausrauben und kommt dann mit einer Entschuldigung davon, oder?


 
Bei einem Geständnis oder gezeigter Reue wird meist das Strafmaß herabgesetzt.


----------



## McZonk (14. September 2012)

Der Vergleich einer Straftat und eines Verstoßes in einem Online-Forum ist jetzt etwas unglücklich gewählt. Aber die Richtung von corocs Beitrag ist ja klar erkennbar und absolut richtig: Ich darf mich also daneben benehmen, wie ich lustig bin und muss anschließend nur glaubhaft eine Entschuldigung herüberbringen um keine Konsequenzen fürchten zu müssen? Das funktioniert so sicherlich nicht, denn sonst können wir unsere Forenregeln auch gleich komprimieren (natürlich vollkommen überspitzt dargestellt):



> 1. Du hast etwas Böses getan - dann entschuldige dich
> 2. Wenn 1. nicht zutrifft, wirst du umgehend gebannt
> 3. Ende der Forenregeln


Regeln und "Verwarnungen" haben ja schon ihren Sinn - eventuell wäre eine Strafabmilderung eine Option, aber gewiss keine komplette Zurücknahme der Verwarnung.


----------



## coroc (14. September 2012)

Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Bei einem Geständnis oder gezeigter Reue wird meist das Strafmaß herabgesetzt.


 Stimmt. War auch eher ein Extremes Beispiel. Dann könnte man aber von 3 auf einen Punkt runtergehen oder sowas. Aber auf keinen Fall die Punkte zu 100% erlassen


----------



## Pokerclock (14. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was ist wenn der Kollege Dir Recht gibt und der User aber auch jemanden bei Seite hat der seine Ansicht teilt, dann ist das immer noch eine Situation die inhaltlich "ungeklärt" ist?!?
> In solchen Situationen, unter Vorraussetzung das Klärungsbereitschaft und Einsicht seitens des Users besteht finde ich, sollte man dann auch Verwarnungen oder Ermahnungen zurückziehen. Ist ja auch schon passiert, wird halt nur nicht einheitlich umgesetzt.



In letzter Instanz gibt es dann immer noch Stephan. Ob es beiderseitig vorteilhaft ist einen außen stehenden User hinzuzuziehen ohne Möglichkeit sämtliche Details in einem Thread einsehen können, sei mal dahingestellt. Wenn Stephan sagt, dass eine Verwarnung gerechtfertigt ist, muss man das in diesem Moment einfach mal akzeptieren. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum kann man in solchen Situationen nicht einfach mal kurz eine PN schreiben, mit dem Hinweis, dass man sich zurücknehmen soll, weil es sonst Punkte gibt? Kein öffentliches "back to topic, sont gibt es Punkte", sondern mal ein persönliches Gespräch. Kein öffentliches, von oben herab "Ich bin der Mod und du nur der User", denn so kommt es leider manchmal rüber, auch wenn ihr das möglicherweise in dem Moment gar nicht so meint, sondern die Suche nach einer einvernehmlichen Lösung _bevor_ Punkte verteilt werden.



Du beschreibst hier jetzt die Funktion, die eine gelbe Karte erfüllen soll. Die Formalität dahinter soll hauptsächlich sicherstellen, dass ein Nutzer sich auch im Klaren ist, dass ein Fehlverhalten vorliegt, das man hätte vermeiden können und Konsequenzen drohen bei Fortführen der Handlung. Eine einfache PN wird sicherlich angenehmer zu Kenntnis genommen. Aber auch die Botschaft, die damit vermittelt werden soll? Das ist fraglich und meine Erfahrungen sprechen eher dagegen, als dafür. Es erscheint mir mehr wie eine zusätzliche Stufe, die hinein geschoben wird, um echten Konsequenzen möglichst lange aus dem Weg zu gehen. Alternativ kann man gelbe Karten komplett weglassen und stattdessen eine PN schreiben und darauf folgend auf Punkte zurückgreifen. Jetzt muss man nur einen Weg finden das genauso zeitsparend, komfortabel und für den User in Erinnerung bleibend (ständige Sichtbarkeit im Profil) zu lösen.

damit die Leute auch wissen worüber wir reden. So sieht der Text einer gelben Karte aus:



> Hallo Username,
> 
> Sie haben im Forum Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME eine Warnung erhalten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2012)

Hm ist doch überall im Leben gleich, erst die Ermahnung und gehts halt mit in die Ecke stellen weiter. Bei der Masse der Posts und möglichen Regelverletzungen ist es doch ein wenig viel wenn man noch eine Vorwarung zur Warnung gibt. In den regulären Bereichen gibt es meist eine Vorwarnung aber manche merken es halt nicht das Einschläge näher kommen.


----------



## McClaine (14. September 2012)

So Hallo Zusammen,

is ja einiges hier zusammen gekommen. Danke an die Mods für die tolle Diskussion bisher.

Alles in allem kann ich mich nur Cook anschliessen:



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, genutzt habe ich diese Möglichkeit noch nicht.
> Aber das ist auch eigentlich nicht das, wo ich hinwill. Es geht sich nicht darum festzustellen, ob Verwarnungen gerechtfertigt sind oder nicht. Ich sehe im Gegenteil sogar meine Verwarnungen im Sinne der Forenregeln als gerechtfertigt an. Aber zwischen den Forenregeln und Verwarnungspunkten fehlt mir halt der Faktor Mensch. Das miteinander reden. Nehmen wir mal meinen letzten Verwarnungspunkt, den ich von dir bekommen habe. Ich stelle dessen Rechtmäßigkeit gar nicht in Frage. Sondern ich stelle den Umgang mit mir als User in Frage. Warum kann man in solchen Situationen nicht einfach mal kurz eine PN schreiben, mit dem Hinweis, dass man sich zurücknehmen soll, weil es sonst Punkte gibt? Kein öffentliches "back to topic, sont gibt es Punkte", sondern mal ein persönliches Gespräch. Kein öffentliches, von oben herab "Ich bin der Mod und du nur der User", denn so kommt es leider manchmal rüber, auch wenn ihr das möglicherweise in dem Moment gar nicht so meint, sondern die Suche nach einer einvernehmlichen Lösung _bevor_ Punkte verteilt werden.



Ich hab zwar genug dreck am Stecken, meistens wegen Apple News und meistens da ich mich zu sehr reingestresst habe.  Aber auch wie DaStash schon schrieb: man wird von User direkt oder indirekt attackiert und öffentlich Gedemütigt bzw werden schlichte Falschaussagen getätigt. Meldet man nur diesen Post wird dieser (vielleicht) ausgeblendet, aber trotzdem hatten noch genügend Leute Zeit diesen zu lesen. Nun, was soll man machen? Ich halte es auch für richtig, diese Situation aufzulösen und richtig zu stellen. Ausschweifen und Beleidigend muss man natürlich nicht werden.
Aber man sollte den User die Möglichkeit geben, sich im Rahmen der Regeln, zu verteidigen und nicht mit Punkten, Karten umherzuwerfen.



Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, von vielen Mods hat man das Gefühl das Sie mit Herz und Seele dabei sind, auch Menschlichkeit und Verständis haben. Bei anderen habe ich das Gefühl nicht. Ich will auch keinen persönlich Angreifen oder ihre ehrenamtliche Arbeit schlechtreden, aber bei einigen fehlt mir das, was einen Mod "ganz" macht. Nenne auch bewusst keine Namen, aber diese Mods sind hier aber bereits im Thread vertreten. Diese weisen eine Art von "aggressiven" und "militanten" Unterton auf, der mMn so nicht richtig ist. Auf eine Anfrage per PN warum und wieso die Punkte vergeben wurden, wird man "kalt" auf Forenrichtlinien, Meldebutton und Ingorieren hingewiesen. Ok ihr habt Recht, aber jeder weiß wie es sich anfühlt, wenn man des gefühl hat missverstanden zu werden!?

Und der Kern dieses Threads ist eben, das wir uns User mehr Menschlichkeit von den Mods wünschen. Menschlichkeit bedeutet für mich: 
mal zu schreiben das man den Post editieren soll/kann (sehr selten der Fall)
einen darauf hinzuweisen, das man langsamer machen sollte (macht ihr ja schon vereinzelt, in bestimmten Themen regelmäßig )
auch mal die Karten und Punkte stecken lassen kann, eine ehrliche PN erreicht mMn VIEL mehr (hatte ich glaube ich EINMAL seit ich hier gemeldet bin).

Ganz klar, hier sind genug Kandidaten unterwegs, die es nicht verdient haben, sich mit ihnen rumzuschlagen. Und besondern nicht in eurer Freizeit. 
Aber ich bin der Meinung, das wie bei den Usern, auch bei den Mods, der Ton die Musik macht. 
Verbesserungen wären mMn sowas wie ein anderes Verwarnsystem. Punkte weg, auf gelbe und rote Karten setzen, dabei aber etwas mehr Human damit umgehen^^
bei leichten Verstössen wie "Troll" im Thread oder per PN exakt diese Personen ermahnen und Post editieren(lassen), 



MfG


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Nein. Das würde daraus rauslaufen, dass es heißt: Wenn ich Mist bau, und mich dann entschuldige, bekomme ich nix auf den Deckel, so darf es auch nicht sein, das wäre der "Freifahrtschein".
> 
> Das sollte eigentlich nur bei Fehlverhalten von Mods sein, nicht bei einsichtigkeit. Im RL kann man ja auch keine Bank ausrauben und kommt dann mit einer Entschuldigung davon, oder?


 Nein.
Es geht hier eben nicht darum das jemand vorsätzlich Regelbruch begeht, sondern das wären einer hitzigen Debatte sowas schon mal passieren kann und da sollte man auch Milde walten lassen, vor allem wenn der betreffende User einsichtig ist.
Anders ist das wenn beispielsweise jemand von Anfang an unsachlic, beleidigend oder provozierend ist, da kann und sollte man anders mit umgehen.

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Du beschreibst hier jetzt die Funktion, die eine gelbe Karte erfüllen soll. Die Formalität dahinter soll hauptsächlich sicherstellen, dass ein Nutzer sich auch im Klaren ist, dass ein Fehlverhalten vorliegt, das man hätte vermeiden können und Konsequenzen drohen bei Fortführen der Handlung. Eine einfache PN wird sicherlich angenehmer zu Kenntnis genommen. Aber auch die Botschaft, die damit vermittelt werden soll? Das ist fraglich und meine Erfahrungen sprechen eher dagegen, als dafür.



Genau, eine einfache, persönliche PN halte ich wirklich für angenehmer und ich selber würde auch die Botschaft annehmen und ich denke viele andere auch.
Es gibt natürlich User, die hier 100 Posts schreiben, dabei 3 mal gesperrt werden und dann auf Nimmerwiedersehen verschwinden. Die würden diese Botschaft mit Sicherheit nicht annehmen, denn meistens suchen diese Leute nur Ärger. Diese Leute sehe ich aber auch letztlich nicht wirklich als Mitglied dieser Community an, sondern eher als Störfeuer, die möglichst schnell und mit aller Strenge wieder gelöscht werden müssen.

Ich denke aber, dass viele "echte" Mitglieder der Community ein persönliches Gespräch zu schätzen wüssten, anstatt dieser Vergehensweise (um es mal bildlich zu zeigen): 



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es erscheint mir mehr wie eine zusätzliche Stufe, die hinein geschoben wird, um echten Konsequenzen möglichst lange aus dem Weg zu gehen. Alternativ kann man gelbe Karten komplett weglassen und stattdessen eine PN schreiben und darauf folgend auf Punkte zurückgreifen. Jetzt muss man nur einen Weg finden das genauso zeitsparend, komfortabel und für den User in Erinnerung bleibend (ständige Sichtbarkeit im Profil) zu lösen.



Nein, keine zusätzliche Stufe um Verwarnungen zu entgehen, sondern eine zusätzliche informelle Option der Kommunikation und des Entgegenkommens den Usern gegenüber, um eventuelle Konflikte frühzeitig einvernehmlich zu klären.


----------



## Jimini (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum kann man in solchen Situationen nicht einfach mal kurz eine PN schreiben, mit dem Hinweis, dass man sich zurücknehmen soll, weil es sonst Punkte gibt? Kein öffentliches "back to topic, sont gibt es Punkte", sondern mal ein persönliches Gespräch. Kein öffentliches, von oben herab "Ich bin der Mod und du nur der User", denn so kommt es leider manchmal rüber, auch wenn ihr das möglicherweise in dem Moment gar nicht so meint, sondern die Suche nach einer einvernehmlichen Lösung _bevor_ Punkte verteilt werden.


 
Das Problem ist, dass es teilweise vom "Arbeitsaufwand" her nicht generell möglich ist, in jedem Fall erstmal ein klärendes Gespräch zu beginnen. Gerade bei Usern, die a) schon länger dabei oder b) "Wiederholungstäter" sind, wird von einer Lernkurve der betreffenden Person ausgegangen. Das ist jetzt nicht herablassend oder gar beleidigend gemeint - ich will damit nur ausdrücken, dass jemand, der zum 5. Mal wegen Spam oder Flaming sanktioniert wird, irgendwann wissen sollte, wie es hier läuft.
Dazu kommt das Problem, dass Ausnahmen IMMER extrem schwierig sind. Wenn User A jemand anderes beleidigt, Punkte kassiert und das dann via PN mit einem Mod klärt - wie sollen wir das User B erklären, der dann fragt "wieso bekam User A für die Beleidigung keine Punkte, ich hingegen schon?"?
Das Regelwerk dieses Forums ist zwar recht bürokratisch, dafür lässt es bei der Auslegung aber auch relativ wenig Spielraum. 

Ich verstehe dein Anliegen - mir selber ist es auch generell lieber, sowas zu KLÄREN statt zu sanktionieren. Aber es ist eben nicht immer möglich. Von Extremfällen wie dem Battlefield-Sammelthread mal ganz zu schweigen - in solchen Fällen kann man einfach nicht mehr das Gespräch mit jedem Einzelnen suchen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Genau, eine einfache, persönliche PN halte ich  wirklich für angenehmer und ich selber würde auch die Botschaft annehmen  und ich denke viele andere auch.



Ganz ohne Vormerksystem kann es aber trotzdem nicht gehen, schon alleines wegen des Überblicks von unserer Seite. Irgendwie muss eben festgehalten werden, wer schon ermahnt wurde und wer nicht. Und ich denke das der Aufschrei dann deutlich größer wäre wenn der User dann eben sofort eine rote Karte und Punkte bekommt weil er eben schon 3 mal mit einer reinen, interne vormerkung (und einer nach aussen hin relativ harmlosen PN) vorgewarnt wurde. Viele würden derartige PNs wohl auch als nichtig und nicht beachtenswert ansehen, wärend die gelbe Karte (die ja ansich auch nichts anderes ist als eine harmlose Warnung) doch auch etwas offizielles, ermahnendes ansich hat.

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> ich will damit nur ausdrücken, dass jemand, der zum 5. Mal wegen Spam oder Flaming sanktioniert wird, irgendwann wissen sollte, wie es hier läuft.



Ganz klar und das sehe ich auch so: Irgendwann muss man durchgreifen bis hin zu Punkten und Sperren.



> Dazu kommt das Problem, dass Ausnahmen IMMER extrem schwierig sind. Wenn User A jemand anderes beleidigt, Punkte kassiert und das dann via PN mit einem Mod klärt - wie sollen wir das User B erklären, der dann fragt "wieso bekam User A für die Beleidigung keine Punkte, ich hingegen schon?"?
> Das Regelwerk dieses Forums ist zwar recht bürokratisch, dafür lässt es bei der Auslegung aber auch relativ wenig Spielraum.



Nein, nein es soll ja keine Bevorzugung werden. Aber als Beispiel hätte man den Konflikt zwischen McClane und mir von vor zwei Wochen (hast du vermutlich nicht mitbekommen) auch anders beenden können, als bei beiden das Punktekonto zu füllen.



XE85 schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Vormerksystem kann es aber trotzdem nicht gehen, schon alleines wegen des Überblicks von unserer Seite. Irgendwie muss eben festgehalten werden, wer schon ermahnt wurde und wer nicht. Und ich denke das der Aufschrei dann deutlich größer wäre wenn der User dann eben sofort eine rote Karte und Punkte bekommt weil er eben schon 3 mal mit einer reinen, interne vormerkung (und einer nach aussen hin relativ harmlosen PN) vorgewarnt wurde. Viele würden derartige PNs wohl auch als nichtig und nicht beachtenswert ansehen, wärend die gelbe Karte (die ja ansich auch nichts anderes ist als eine harmlose Warnung) doch auch etwas offizielles, ermahnendes ansich hat.



Ich stelle ja auch nicht die Regularien als solches in Frage, sondern eher wie diese teilweise ohne Spielraum für die User und ohne Kommuniktaion mit den Usern durchgesetzt werden.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich stelle ja auch nicht die Regularien als solches in Frage, sondern  eher wie diese teilweise ohne Spielraum für die User und ohne  Kommuniktaion mit den Usern durchgesetzt werden.



Es gibt ja Spielraum, der reicht von einer gelben Karte, über 1,3,5 bis zu 10 Punkten. Und ohne Kommunikation wird nie etwas durchgesetzt, denn man bekommt immer eine PN auf die man antowrten, sich rechtfertigen kann, usw. und die auch abgeändert, zurückgenommen und in extremfällen aufgestockt werden kann.

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ja Spielraum



Für den User aber oftmals nicht.



			
				XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ohne Kommunikation wird nie etwas durchgesetzt, denn man bekommt immer eine PN auf die man antowrten, sich rechtfertigen kann, usw. und die auch abgeändert, zurückgenommen und in extremfällen aufgestockt werden kann.



Aber meistens erst wenn es zu spät ist und die Punkte verteilt sind, aber selten vorher.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Für den User aber oftmals nicht.



Naja was stellst du dir vor als Userspielraum? Das du dir die Strafe aussuchen kannst?

mfg


----------



## Jimini (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Für den User aber oftmals nicht.


Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Leider poltern sehr häufig frisch bepunktete User nach dem Erhalt der Verwarnung dann richtig los - dass so etwas dann nicht gerade dazu beiträgt, dass eine Strafe abgeschwächt wird, sollte einleuchten 
PCGH_Stephan bietet sich bei sowas aber in der Regel als letzte Instanz an, wenn jemand mit einer Entscheidung der Moderation absolut nicht einverstanden ist.


> Aber meistens erst wenn es zu spät ist und die Punkte verteilt sind, aber selten vorher.


 Wie ich schon schrieb, es ist oftmals nicht einfach so möglich, sowas erstmal lang und breit via PN anzukündigen, dann die Antwort des Users abzuwarten, darauf zu reagieren und und und.

Wir drehen uns so langsam im Kreis. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja was stellst du dir vor als Userspielraum? Das du dir die Strafe aussuchen kannst?



Sorry, aber du kannst jetzt nicht verlangen, dass ich all das was ich bis jetzt in diesem Thread mehr als ausführlich und mehrfach ausgeführt habe schon schon wieder durchkaue.
Ich denke ich habe meinen Standpunkt mehr als verdeutlicht.



			
				Jimini schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich schon schrieb, es ist oftmals nicht einfach so möglich, sowas erstmal lang und breit via PN anzukündigen, dann die Antwort des Users abzuwarten, darauf zu reagieren und und und.
> 
> Wir drehen uns so langsam im Kreis.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Eigentlich ist das sogar oft genug möglich, wenn man es möchte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, nein es soll ja keine Bevorzugung werden. Aber als Beispiel hätte man den Konflikt zwischen McClane und mir von vor zwei Wochen (hast du vermutlich nicht mitbekommen) auch anders beenden können, als bei beiden das Punktekonto zu füllen.
> 
> Ich stelle ja auch nicht die Regularien als solches in Frage, sondern eher wie diese *teilweise ohne Spielraum für die User* und ohne Kommuniktaion mit den Usern durchgesetzt werden.



Wann? Bei wem? Wie oft? Hier heißt es Regeln und draussen ist es das Gesetz. Es ist halt so das alle gleich sind und eben gleich behandelt werden. Meist kommt ja im Thread ein passender Satz von den Mods den man als solches durchwinken kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> _neutraler Schlichter_
> Ja aber irgendwie ist das nicht gezielt genug, man weiß ja auch nicht ob dann derjenige nicht generell mit dem Mod eher deckungsgleich ist oder nicht. Eine neutralere Instanz oder ein fester Ansprechpartner wäre da hilfreicher.



Sicherlich ist eine unabhängige, neutrale Instanz immer besser. Aber woher nehmen?
Administration und der persönliche Lieblingsmod (oder mehrere - aber bitte nicht heimlich 10 anschreiben, in der Hoffnung, dass einer Ja sagt und man neunmal Nein ignorieren kann) stehen jetzt schon zur Verfügung. Unter den normalen Usern zufällig einen in diesem Fall neutralen und allgemein objektiven rauszupicken, wäre wohl sehr schwer. Und Personen, die sich allgemein als neutrale Schlichter in Threads hervortun, versuchen wir schnellstmöglich zu rekrutieren 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es  ist also keineswegs Willkür von uns, gerade 3 und nicht weniger für  "weniger schlimme" Beleidigungen oder mehr Punkte für "schlimmere"  Beleidigungen zu verteilen - wir können da auch nicht drüber urteilen  was schlimm ist und was weniger aus den von GxGamer bereits genannten Gründen.



Man sollte auch, ganz ungeachtet von technischen Möglichkeiten und Urteilsmöglichkeiten der Mods, mal eins klar stellen:
Es gibt kein "schlimmes" und "weniger schlimmes" Beleidigen. Verboten ist Beleidigen als solches und ich denke, jeder hier hat die nötige geistige Reife zu realisieren, wenn er potentiell beleidigende Ausdrücke verwendet und einen Regelverstoß riskiert.




Locuza schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich gelesen, das hier jemand meinte das er Punkte bekommen hat und der andere nicht, was man ja nicht Gleichberechtigung nennen kann, aber es ist ebenso Unmöglich alle Threads von der Moderation kontrollieren zu lassen und so kommt es vor, dass einige für die gleichen Vergehen weniger Punkte oder gar keine bekommen, je nachdem ob ein Mod anwesend war oder ein anderer der weniger streng regelt.
> Sollte ein User immer die Moderation bei solchen Fällen ansprechen und für die gleichen Vergehen bei anderen immer den Melde-Button tätigen?
> Ich empfinde das jedenfalls als eher albern, aber wenn ich Punkte kassiere muss der andere, rein aus der theoretischen Gerechtigkeit, ja auch Punkte verdienen oder meine entfernt werden.
> Wie will man das überhaupt lösen, in der realen Welt nennt man es nämlich Pech und muss es aussitzen


 
Unabhängig davon, was einem selbst wiederfahren ist: Der Meldebutton ist dazu da, um benutzt zu werden.
Ich persönlich bin zwar froh, wenn mein Postfach etwas entlastet wird - aber wenn ihr der Meinung seit "hier stimmt was nicht", dann meldet es.




Nailgun schrieb:


> Seit wann denn das?
> Einem Mod wurde ja schon mal zu Testzwecken ein Strafpunkt verpasst.





McZonk schrieb:


> Sicherlich schon, das Team kann nicht funktionieren, wenn es intern Spannungen gibt!
> Der Testzweck liegt schon Jahre zurück und war ein vollkommen zusammenhangloser Test. Ich denke nicht, dass  in dieser Diskussion der Ausführende bzw. das Testkaninchen irgendeine Rolle spielt...



Mods konnten noch nie andere Moderatoren verwarnen, das können nur Admins. Und ich kann euch mindestens ein Testkaninchen solcher Aktionen nennen: Mich.
Einmal, als wir die "sonstiges" Verwarnungen ausgebaut haben und es darum ging, wie die Texte beim User ankommen und einmal, als ich mich nach der letzten Softwareumstellung wunderte, warum mal eine Verwarnungsübersicht angezeigt wurde - und mal nicht. (Antwort: Bei allen Usern, wenn sie Verwarnungen haben und für Mods. Bei Mods für Mods nur, wenn sie Verwarnungen hatten - sonst nicht)
Übrigens scheinen Admins prinzipiell 4 Punkte zu geben 




Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:
> Also die meisten hier sind mit der Arbeit der Mods anscheinend zufrieden, nur sollte es bei der Regelung für die Bepunktung von Beleidigungen wohl Änderungen geben, sehe ich das richtig?
> Wäre das denn möglich? Das man evtl. sich mal an nen runden Tisch setzt und da was ausarbeitet? Ich wäre sofort dabei!



Physisch wird das schwierig (ist schon schwer genug, sich mit Teilen der Moderation zu treffen), aber darüber reden können wir ganz sicher.

Wobei ich persönlich nicht glaube, dass es viel über die Bepunktung zu besprechen gibt - wie oben schon dargelegt:
Es geht darum, dass jemand beleidigt wird. Nicht um das Wie.

Was man besprechen könnte ist die Frage, was für wen überhaupt eine Beleidigung ist. Ich kenne das Problem auch aus dem RL:
Leute mit unterschiedlichem Background pflegen unterschiedlich aggressive Sprachstile. Was für den einen aus ""behütetem"" Umfeld schon eine knallharte Ehrverletzung ist, verwendet der andere als lockeren Umgangsslang bis Kosenamen. (der eine verwendet "na du Hurensohn" als freundliche Grußformel, der andere will einen dafür aufschlitzen  )
Für das Forum gilt zwingend der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner. Jeder kennt (hoffentlich) den höflichen Sprachgebrauch und ist des Hochdeutschen zumindest prinzipiell mächtig. Wer trotzdem ""Ghetto""-Slang einfließen lässt, ist selbst dafür verantwortlich, dies nur gegenüber Personen zu machen, die das Wort in diesem Kontext nicht als Schimpfwort auffassen, obwohl es alles andere als eine angemessen, sachliche Bezeichnung ist.
Hier könnte man das gegenseitige Verständnis ausbauen, damit Leute aus weniger ruppigem Umfeld ein Gefühl dafür entwickeln, wann etwas nicht beleidigend gemeint war und umgekehrt abgestumpfte Personen wieder dafür sensibilisiert werden, was sie da eigentlich sagen. Beleidigt ist man dann natürlich immer noch (und Verwarnungen fallen genauso an), aber es macht einen Unterschied, ob man annimmt, der Gegenüber wolle einen fertig machen oder ob man annimmt, der Gegenüber wäre nur unfähig, seine Sprache zu kontrollieren. Und umgekehrt denken vielleicht 1-2 Personen 1-2 Minuten vorher (nämlich vor drücken auf "antworten" statt nach Empfang einer Verwarnung) daran, dass sie hier mit Menschen in 500 km Entfernung und nicht mit dem Kumpel von neben an reden.




Cook2211 schrieb:


> - Es gab eine Zeit, da bin ich regelmäßig mit dem Moderator ruyven_macaran in Threads aneinander gerauscht. Keine Ahnung warum, aber er hat mich echt aggressiv gemacht. Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich ihm gegenüber auch öffentlich beleidigend wurde, was mir sehr leid tut. Er hätte mich verwarnen und vollkommen zurecht sperren können, aber er hat das mit stoischer Ruhe hingenommen. Dafür zolle ich ihm den allergrößten Respekt.
> Keine Verwarnungen, keine Punkte.
> ...
> - Am 10.12.2011 bekam ich eine Verwarnung ohne Punkte wegen Verstosses gegen die Marktplatz Regeln. Ein User suchte zwei wassergekühlte GTX580, ich hatte zwei und fragte mit einem Foto, ob er Interesse hätte. Hatte er nicht. Allerdings hatte ich bei dem Foto die Regeln nicht beachtet, was natürlich mein Fehler war. Anstatt mir einfach einen Hinweis zu geben, damit ich Gelegenheit bekam das zu ändern, wurde direkt verwarnt.




An der Stelle wäre es ggf. angebracht, mal die Unterschiede zwischen den Forenbereichen und Regelumsetzungen zu erklären - die aufgrund der wechselnden Aktivitäten von Moderatoren vielleicht subjektiv erscheinen, aber es nicht sind:

- Prinzipiell sind natürlich alle Regelüberschreitungen verwarnungsbedürftig. Aber je nach Regel gibt es Unterschiede in der Trennschärfe.
Ob jemand beleidigt oder nicht, ist eben abhängig von der Situation und vom Gegenüber (siehe oben). Ontopic vs. Offtopic ist sogar so komplex, dass man nur die Frage stellen muss und schon ist der Thread garantiert Offtopic, weil man genau darüber diskutiert  . Die Frage "Regelgerechtes Bild ja/nein" dagegen jeder zielsicher beantworten.
Da wir in aller Regel* "für den angeklagten" Entscheiden, gibt es also je nach Art des Verstoßes manchmal gar keine und manchmal eine sehr breite Grauzone, in der wir allenfalls per Kommentar oder PM aktiv werden (wenn nicht schon ein anderer User z.B. darauf hinweist, dass der Diskussionsstil etwas aggressiv ist), aber noch nicht verwarnen.

- Auch je nach User gibt es Unterschiede (auch wenn das erstmal arg nach Willkür klingt) - und das ist die Ausnahme von "i.d.R.":
Wenn jemand in den letzten sechs Wochen vier mal wegen dem gleichen Vergehen verwarnt wurde, dann nehmen wir bei einem fünften Fall nicht mehr zu seinen Gunsten an, dass es ein Versehen sein könnte. Dieser User wurde mehrfach dazu angehalten, sorgfältigst auf sein Verhalten zu achten und einen großen Sicherheitsabstand zu den Regelgrenzen zu lassen, deren Einhaltung ihm offenbar so schwer fällt. Das mag in Einzelfällen auch der Hintergrund sein, wenn hier jemand einen Prangerthread wegen plötzlich überstrengen Mods erstellt: Wir haben ihn mehrfach von Hand ermahnt, dann haben wir ihm mehrere Warnungen (gelbe Karten) ohne Konsequenzen erteilt, aus denen er aber auch keine Konsequenzen gezogen hat, und jetzt, wo die Geduld am Ende ist, stellt er überrascht fest, das der Tiger nicht knurrt, sondern auch beist...

- Und bei mehreren User spielt natürlich auch der zweite eine Rolle:
Zwei relativ aktuelle Beispiele betreffen z.B. sexistische, öffentliche Diskussionen. Nun ist Sex hier nicht als solcher explizit verboten und das ganze wurde eher locker gehandhabt. In diesem Fall nahm es aber Ausmaße an, bei denen sich andere Personen aktiv bei der Administration(!) gemeldet haben, weil sie sich in ihrer Geschlechterrolle angegriffen und beleidigt gefühlt haben. Und das, ehrlich gesagt und mit Blick auf die gemeldeten Beiträge, auch vollkommen zu Recht - obwohl diese Beiträge in ihrem Kontext vermutlich weiterhin satirisch gemeint waren. Entsprechend wurde die Moderation aktiv.
Der zweite Fall war betraf inhaltlich vergleichbare Beiträge, die diesmal nicht gemeldet wurden - aber in einer Diskussion mit einer sich ausdrücklich als minderjährig zu erkennengegebenen(!) Person standen. Da kann die Moderation dann auch nicht mehr zugunsten des Täters annehmen, er hätte sich in erwachsener Gegenwart gefühlt und deswegen das Verbot jugendgefährender Inhalte "locker" ausgelegt.

- Auch zwischen unterschiedlichen Unterforen gibt es Abweichungen in der Nachsichtigkeit:
Ganz oben steht der Marktplatz. Der soll eigentlich eine kleine Kleinanzeigenecke für ein paar Handel unter freundlichen Usern sein. De facto ist er ein Monstrum, dass locker 20-30% des Moderationsaufwandes ausmacht und in dem in z.T. fast (und manchmal ganz...) gewerblichem Umfange gehandelt (und z.T. betrogen) wird. So eine komplexe Dynamik kann nur mit sehr harter Regulierung funktionieren und die Tolleranzspanne ist null (und vermutlich tut es auch keinem Moderator leid, wenn jemand, für den Regeln nur Richtlinien sind, deswegen die Lust am Marktplatz verliert). Ähnlich hart moderiert werden die News-Kommentare. Diese sind das Aushängeschild des und der primäre Zugang zum Forum. Da gibt es eben kein "unter Freunden, die das schon verstehen", aber um so mehr Trolle und Spamkiddies, denen jeglicher Nährboden entzogen gehört. Es sind auch Threads, die mit einer sehr, sehr klaren Themenumschreibung starten (nämlich der News) und mit dieser auch die nächsten 24-48 h noch Personen anziehen. Da gibt es keine Diskussion, die sich zu anderen Themen hin entwickelt. Und zu guter letzt ist auch dieser Bereich extrem umfangreich und dynamisch. Die leidvolle Moderationserfahrung zeigt: Wenn man da nicht nach 5 Posts draufhaut und für Ordnung sorgt, dann hat man 15 Minuten später 50 Posts da stehen, die für die Tonne sind.
Das genaue Gegenteil ist dann z.B. der Extremkühlbereich, in dem vielleicht 10 Posts am Tag erscheinen, sich viele Nutzer sogar aus dem RL kennen und sowieso jeder fanatisch am Thema interessiert ist. Wenn da mal jemand ein paar Späße (in Posts, die zusätzlich OT-Inhalt bieten  ) einstreut, weiß ich, dass der Thread auch ohne moderatives Eingreifen am nächsten Tag noch beim Thema ist und sich keine Blutfehden angebahnt haben.

- Zu guter letzt muss man zwischen Stil und Inhalt trennen.
Insbesondere im WPW ist das wichtig, aber z.B. auch in AMD vs. Nvidia Threads. Einige Beiträge sind provokativ und aggressiv - aber nicht wegen den Worten, die sie verwenden, sondern wegen ihrem Inhalt. Bei solchen Posts sind wir extrem vorsichtig. Sie stören zwar den Diskussionsfluss massiv und sind oftmals Anlass für mehr Ärger, als ein Troll mit Tourette Syndrom. Aber der Abstand zwischen einer moderativen Maßnahme gegen trollige Inhalte und inhaltlicher Zensur ist extrem gering. Erst recht, wenn man auch noch selbst an der Diskussion beteiligt ist und gar auf der Gegenseite steht. (das WPW hat deswegen z.B., trotz vergleichsweise weniger Verwarnungen, eine der höchsten Absprechquoten aller Foren. Wenn mir jemand etwas in einer Diskussion an den Kopf wirft, dass ich z.B. als rassistischen Schund empfinde, dann geht es eben nicht um meine ggf. subjektiv verfälschte Einschätzung, sondern ich frage erstmal Kollegen. Natürlich beschweren sich die Betroffenen trotzdem immer mal wieder über Willkür, aber solange sie dabei keine weitere Zustimmung von regeltreuen Usern erhalten, bezeichne ich das System mal als funktionierend  )



> Dürfen User nicht mal mehr @Topic diskutieren? Greift die Moderation jetzt schon ein, noch bevor Konflikte von den Usern selber gelöst werden können? Ein wenig Eigenverantwortung und Mündigkeit müsst ihr den Usern schon zugestehen.



Ein guter Moderator greift moderierend (und eben nicht strafend!) ein, sobald ein Konflikt zu eskalieren droht.




DaStash schrieb:


> Ich weiß wir hatten viele Diskussionen, wo auch irgendwann mal gelöscht wurde aber gleich Verwarnungen oder Punkte zu verteilen halte ich da für absolut überzogen.



Strenggenommen ist es eher umgekehrt: Das Level, ab dem Verwarnungen gerechtfertigt ist, wird normalerweise lang vor dem Punkt erreicht, an dem es gerechtfertigt ist, in die Ausdrucksweise des Users einzugreifen und zu löschen. Das gilt insbesondere in einer laufenden Diskussion, die dann oftmals die Löschung oder Editierung weiterer Posts von Usern erfordert, die sich überhaupt nichts haben zu Schulden kommen lassen.



> Ich weiß nicht ob ich das richtig mitbekomme aber Moderatoren sind doch immer für bestimmte Bereiche zuständig. Wie wäre es wenn man in bestimmten Zyklen die MOD-Teams immer anderen Bereichen zuordnet? So wird vermieden das ein und die selben MOD´s ein Bereich regulieren und so evtl. persönliche Unstimmigkeiten vermieden werden?



Es gibt keine fest verteilten Zuständigkeiten - nur persönliche Präferenzen. Wir sind nun einmal Freiwillige und erledigen einen Großteil der Moderationsarbeit in Threads, die uns Interessieren. Zusätzlich ließt man dann i.d.R. noch alle anderen Threads im entsprechenden Unterforum. (und einige sehr fleißige opfern sich für den Marktplatz  )
Diese Interessen und Präferenzen lassen sich aber nicht rotieren - und es ist einem freiwilligen, ehrenamtlichen Moderator ohne z.B. W/P/W-Interessen auch kaum zuzumuten, die Tonnen an Text im WPW zu verfolgen. (und ohne privates Informieren in diversen Bereichen ist er ggf. auch nicht einmal in der Lage, das Geschriebene richtig einzustufen)




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Vollkommen klar und richtig. Für uns stellt sich halt die Frage, ob es wirklich nötig ist, diese Regeln immer und überall strikt und streng zu ahnden, anstatt einfach mal kurz per PN über die Sache zu reden. (Grobe Beleidigungen etc. mal außen vor gelassen).
> Denn wie du schon sagst, zählt auch ihr Mods zur Community.



In aller Regel greift an dieser Stelle das (Ver)Warnprinzip als solches:
Es gibt zuerst eine Warnung ohne weitere Konsequenzen, dann gibt es eine Verwarnung, die sich auf das Punktekonto auswirkt und frühestens beim dritten (größeren) Verstoß sind Konsequenzen in Form von (vorerst kurzen) Sperren zu befürchten - wir hatten aber auch durchaus schon Leute, die 10 Einträge ohne Sperre akkumuliert haben. All diese Vorgänge werden von PNs begleitet und geben Personen, die nur mal versehentlich eine Grenze überschreiten, eigentlich mehr als genug Gelegenheit, ihr Verhalten zu überdenken, bevor es in irgend einer Weise "strikt und streng" wird.
Noch eine PN-Stufe vorzuschalten halte ich persönlich für unnötig - und es währe auf alle Fälle aufwendig. Denn während formelle Warnungen automatisch mit dem Post verknüpft, gespeichert und in die Übersicht des jeweiligen Users eingetragen werden, müssen wir das bei Ermahnungen via PN/Threadpost alles manuell machen, um Wiederholungstäter zu erkennen.
(Wer sich noch an das alte PCGH-Forum erinnern kann, dass mit dem PCG-Forum verknüpft war, weiß, was das bezüglich Spammern, Trollen, etc. bedeutet: Eine Katastrophe, die irgendwann nicht mehr zu moderrieren war. Denn dort beschränkten sich die Mod-Werkzeuge auf eine interne Diskussionsecke, in der verzweifelt versucht wurde, den Überblick über problematische User zu behalten, und auf die Möglichkeit für permanennte Sperren, die man natürlich nicht beim ersten Vergehen verhängen wollte. Trotz deutlich weniger aktiver User und deutlich mehr Mods herrschte in ganzen Bereichen des Forums faktisch Anarchie) 



> Auch positiv überrascht bin ich, dass von Seiten der User größtenteils sachlich und ohne persönliche Angriffe argumentiert wird.
> Das hatten wir "Drahtzieher" uns so in dieser Form erhofft [/B]


 
Wir Mods hatten auch andere Befürchtungen, als wir den Threadtitel sahen 

(Scheinbar haben wir Glück und die echten Problemkinder sind entweder gerade alle anderswo beschäftigt, oder haben ihre ewigen ""Drohungen"", das Forum für immer zu verlassen, endlich wahr gemacht.)




DaStash schrieb:


> Das möchte ich jetzt mal als Beispiel heranziehen.
> 
> Person A sagt: Du bist ein Kindskopf
> Person B empfindet das als Beleidigung und verteilt Verwarnungen/Punkte(auch nach Beratung mit anderen MOD´s
> ...



Dass das für dich frustierend ist, ist nachvollziehbar - aber leider ist es auch "working as intended":
Ja, wir Mods sitzen am längeren Hebel. Müssen wir auch, um unsere Arbeit machen zu können.

Und, auf die Gefahr hin, unhöflich zu sein - aber es ist dein Beispiel:

Mit "richtiger" hat das ganze nichts zu tun und der von dir angeführte Standpunkt spricht ganz sicher auch nicht gegen eine Verwarnung.
Es lag ein beleidigender Ausdruck vor - und ich nehme jetzt mal auch an, dass dir das bewusst war. Denn ansonsten müsste ich meinerseits die beleidigende Unterstellung machen, du wärst nicht in der Lage zu erkennen, dass "Kindskopf" kein sachlich angemessener Ausdruck für eine Person ist.
Das du es nicht beleidigend gemeint hast, mag sein - hat aber überhaupt nichts mit der Sachlage zu tun, da geht es wenn dann um den Eindruck beim (nicht-)Beleidigten. Entsprechend zeugt auch der von dir vorgebrachte Einwand wenig von Einsicht und Klärungsbereitschaft, sondern nur von einem Rechtfertigungsbedürfnis. Es geht dir weiterhin nur um dich und um deine Verwarnung, nicht um die Gefühle deines Gegenübers. Die Parteien in diesem Fall sind nicht du und die Moderation, sondern du und die restliche Community, deren Forenfrieden durch den Regelverstoß gestört wurde.

Aber, um auf den vorletzten Satz einzugehen:
Selbst wenn ein User Einsicht und Klärungsbereitschaft zeigt, ist das kein Anlass, eine Verwarnung zurückzunehmen. Das erteilen einer Verwarnung ist die Feststellung von Tatsachen. Das jemand hinterher seine Taten bereuht, ist kein besonders belohnenswerter Akt, sondern das ist das ureigenste Ziel der ganzen Aktion. Idealerweise nimmt er sich das Ganze zu Herzen und begeht so einen Fehler nicht noch einmal. Dann kann ihm der eine Eintrag auch egal sein.

Der einzige denkbare Rücknahmegrund ist die Festellung, dass die Vergabe nie gerechtfertigt war. Und dann werden (und wurden - die Fälle sind selten, aber existent) Verwarnungen auch zurückgenommen.




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe das belegt, was ich belegen konnte.
> 
> Ich kann meine Verwarnungen auch nicht per Links belegen, trotzdem sind sie aber da d.h. man sollte mir da einfach mal glauben.
> Wie will man beispielsweise gelöschte Aussagen aus Threads in die Beweisführung mit einbringen? Das ist nicht möglich, also muss man das zunächst mal glauben.
> ...



Natürlich sind Einzelfall-"Beweise" hier fehl am Platze - denn selbst wenn irgendwas unglaubwürdig erscheint, spielt das für diesen Thread keine Rolle. Hier geht es um die allgemeine Moderation und nicht um Einzelfälle, die dienen nur zur Veranschaulichung und Verständlichmachung. Dafür könnten sie sogar vollkommen fiktiv sein, solange sie realistisch sind.

An dieser Stelle aber das ausdrückliche Angebot an alle, die eine moderative Aktion ihnen gegenüber als Beispiel einbringen wollen:
Wir Mods haben Zugriff auf alle erteilten Verwarnungen und Warnungen einschließlich der damit assozierten Posts, selbst wenn diese ausgeblendet oder editiert wurden.
Wenn es jemand ausdrücklich wünscht (und der Inhalt nicht auch in hiesigem Kontext bedenklich erscheint), kann ich sie auf Anfrage zitieren bzw. ich kann die Texte per PM zur Verfügung stellen.
Es macht schließlich nicht viel Sinn, über ein Beispiel zu reden, dass nur der Betroffene selbst wirklich kennt. Dessen Einschätzung ist zwangsläufig subjektiv und maximal wird seine Einsicht nachträglich gesteigert - aber allgemein gültige Verbesserungen an Regeln bzw. Regelumsetzung können wir nur erreichen, wenn Dritte etwas beitragen können.




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber dann haben wir weiterhin das Problem, dass wir alle manche Begriffe sehr unterschiedlich auffassen.  Ich muss mich zB der Meinung anschließen, dass "Troll" noch ein recht netter Begriff ist, jemanden zu betiteln, der ja nun nur nervt und für den es mMn keinen netteren Begriff gibt, nur schlimmere ...



"Troll" ist eine der schlimmsten, potentiell zutreffenden Bezeichnungen, die es in einem Forum gibt.
"Troll" unterstellt nicht nur massive Störungen, sondern auch eine böswillige Absicht dahinter und ggf. systematisches Vorgehen. Es gibt ganz sicher nettere Bezeichnungen als "Du-der-zu-seiner-eigenen-Erheiterung-alles-unternimmt-um-dutzenden-Menschen-den-Tag-zu-versauen-und-funktionierende-Kommunikation-unmöglich-zu-machen". Früher hat man z.B. einfach "Nervensäge" gesagt.
Aber ganz allgemein: Wieso überhaupt jemanden betiteln? Ein einzelner User ist selten Thema des Threads, also rede doch einfach über Hardware und ignoriere ihn. Für einen echten Troll ist es das Schlimmste, was ihm passieren kann: Ignoriert werden.




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Trotzdem könnten wir ja mal eine grobe Richtlinie aufstellen, von mir aus auch nur hier, mit Begriffen,  die wir bitte nicht auf andere User beziehen?



Alle, die diesen User nicht mit hoher Sicherheit objektiv richtig beschreiben und die an dieser Stelle für die Diskussion über das eigentliche Threadthema extentiell sind.




McZonk schrieb:


> Ich denke 48h sollte man zumindest der arbeitenden Gesellschaft schon mal geben um sich zu melden, bevor hier solche Aussprüche getätigt werden - sorry aber das geht jetzt für meinen Geschmack echt ein wenig zu weit.


 
Und nicht vergessen: Vor dem Melden muss derjenige auch noch lesen. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das Verhältnis zwischen beiden sich bei mir gerade verteilt - aber angefangen habe ich mit diesem Thread jedenfalls vor knapp drei Stunden.


----------



## Jimini (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das sogar oft genug möglich, wenn man es möchte.


 Also soll von nun an jeder Regelverstoß erstmal via PN besprochen werden, bevor Punkte vergeben werden? Wozu? Und wozu haben wir dann eine detailliert ausgearbeitete Netiquette, wenn man bei einem Regelverstoß erstmal eine Diskussionsrunde einberufen muss?
Sowas kann man vielleicht in einem kleinen Forum mit <10000 Usern machen, aber in einem Board mit Zigtausend Usern und einem gar nicht mal so kleinen Moderatorenteam ist das einfach nicht praktikabel. Das scheitert nicht an nicht vorhandener Motivation, sondern am zeitlichen Aufwand und vor allen Dingen der damit einhergehenden Aufweichung der verbindlichen Forenregeln.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Locuza (14. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das geht so nicht.
> Einem Mod ist die Bezeichnung Troll egal, bei einem anderen bekommt man einen Punkt dafür.


Das ist eine sehr kontextbezogene Sache. 

Wenn ich schreibe: " Nailgun du Troll " und wir zwei uns sichtbar zu kennen scheinen und das alles eher einen spaßigen Flair versprüht, würde ich als Moderator niemals eingreifen, aber wenn sich zwei Unbekannte schon eine sichtbar angespannte Diskussion liefern und der andere einfach nur " Troll " sagt, dann kann das schon zu weit gegangen sein. 

Entweder wir verbannen jedes Wort, welches als Beleidigung aufgefasst werden kann und es hagelt ständig Punkte bei Neulingen, weil die Kultur die meisten Wörter als normal empfindet, was natürlich absolut albern wäre oder wir dealen damit, dass die Moderation weiterhin nach ihren Kriterien einzeln beurteilt, was bestraft werden muss, was nun einmal nie 100% Gerecht ablaufen wird, dass ist eine reine Utopie und Pokerclock hat es auch schon ganz gut gesagt, man kann sich ihr nur annähern, aber nie erreichen. 


Thema: Gelbe Karte

Vielleicht sollten wir auch etwas Marketing walten lassen und es etwas euphemistischer ausdrücken? 
Statt Verwarnung, Info Karte: Beachte die Forenregel oder so ähnlich. Ebenfalls könnte ein vielleicht "persönlich" wirkender generierter Text weniger hart empfunden werden. Oder wir setzen die Zeit herab. 
Als ich meine erste Karte bekommen habe und dort 4 Monate angegeben wurden, fand ich das doch auf den ersten Blick irgendwie happig. 
Ich weiß nicht wie es bei den anderen ist, aber wenn ich von Natur aus eher einen temperamentvollen Charakter habe, kann ich mir schon vorstellen das solche Personen öfters mal Punkte im Nacken haben, obwohl sie ansonsten eig. ganz ordentliche Kerle sind. 
Von den Erfahrungen der User und der Moderation her, wäre das denkbar oder zeigt die Erfahrung eher, dass es nötig ist?


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du kannst jetzt nicht verlangen,  dass ich all das was ich bis jetzt in diesem Thread mehr als ausführlich  und mehrfach ausgeführt habe schon schon wieder durchkaue.
> Ich denke ich habe meinen Standpunkt mehr als verdeutlicht.



Ja, der wenn ich das richtig deute darauf abziehlt das du immer erstmal per PN höflich gebeten werden möchtest dich doch an die Regeln zu halten und Beleidigungen gegebenfalls selbst entfernen möchtest. Das das so aber nicht geht haben wir dir jetzt Seitenlang versucht zu erklären.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das sogar oft genug möglich, wenn man es möchte.



Und genauso oft es eben nicht möglich. Man kann nicht in einem Thread wo es schon 25 OT Posts gibt jeden einzelnen User erstmal anschreiben und ihn darum bitten seinen Post nochmal zu überdenken. Gerade solche Threads sind es aber wo am häufigsten Handlungsbedarf besteht - man denke nur an die vielen Apple Threads, nvidia/amd, intel/amd Threads. Und da hat das nichts mit wollen zu tun, denn Beleidigungen können nunmal nicht tagelang in der öffentlichkeit stehen bleiben bis sich der User vll. mal überzeugt fühlt an seinem Post etwas zu ändern.

mfg


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2012)

Ja ich lese hier auch mit(so wie ziemlich sicher alle Mods), aber da man bekanntlich nicht alles zehn mal schreiben soll sehe ich gerade keine direkten unbeantworteten Anliegen.

Ich möchte nur mal auf einen Punkt eingehen der anscheinend von vielen Usern anders interpretiert wird als er Gedacht ist:

* Das Punktesystem.*
gelbe Karten:Eine gelbe Karte stellt eine Warnung dar und ist *nicht mit Sanktionen verbunde*n. Sie dient aus "unserer" Sicht als der so oft eingeforderte Hinweis auf die Regeln und hat rein garnichts mit einer Strafe zu tun. Dadurch dass andere Mods diese Karte ebenfalls sehen können bekommen sie einen Eindruck davon ob ein User schon einmal über den Betroffenen Sachverhalt aufgeklärt wurde oder nicht. Es gibt aber *keine Regeln* wie im Fußball *welche in irgend einer Form aus gelben Karten rote machen*.

rote Karten:Eine rote Karte ist eine Verwarnung aber *immer noch keine Strafe*. Abhängig von der "härte" des Verstoßes sammelt man(wie beim Autofahren) Punkte welche erst bei einer Häufung zu einer Strafe in Form von Sperren führen. 

Sperren:Erst das ist die Strafe, alles andere ist Vorwarnung. Diese folgen in der Regel abhängig von den gesammelten Punkten(Spambots etc. können wir natürlich auch direkt ausschließen). Bei einfachen Regelverstößen und ohne Wiederholung des gleichen Vergehens muss man nach der aktuellen Einstellung *5 Vergehen innerhalb von vier Monaten* begehen um überhaupt gesperrt zu werden.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, der wenn ich das richtig deute darauf abziehlt das du immer erstmal per PN höflich gebeten werden möchtest dich doch an die Regeln zu halten und Beleidigungen gegebenfalls selbst entfernen möchtest. Das das so aber nicht geht haben wir dir jetzt Seitenlang versucht zu erklären.



Jetzt kommt der Punkt wo 

1. Meine Aussagen verdreht bzw. durch die Formulierung leicht ins Lächerliche gezogen werden ("höflich gebeten")

und

2. Die nicht unrealistischen Bitten und Wünsche der User nach mehr Kommunikation zwischen Mods und Usern,abgeblockt werden

Das heißt, du bringst diese Diskussion in die Richtung, die wir User letztlich erwartet hatten. 

Danke dafür!


----------



## Malkav85 (14. September 2012)

Nein cook. Du hast selbst gesagt, das eine PN mit der Verwarnung Hinweis genug ist. Jetzt sagst du wieder, es fehlt die Kommunikation. 

Außerdem hat XE58 ebenfalls gesagt, das man sich erstmal die Regeln durchlesen sollte, bevor man etwas macht. Und derjenige, welcher hier seitenlang darauf rumreitet bist ebenfalls du.


----------



## McClaine (14. September 2012)

Und noch was zu Cook und mir: ich persönlich finde ihn mittlerweile recht ok und sympatisch, genauso hab ich das Igno von Nailgun beendet. Wie man sieht, geht alles, einfach wenn man ein klärendes Gespräch führt oder sich einfach mal auf die "Gegenseite" einlässt. 

Aber wichtiger noch, zum Thema Kommunikation: 
es ist richtig und wir wissen es alle. Wir sind Menschen, die Regeln sind wichtig und richtig, ihre Ausübung meist tadellos. Aber denoch wäre eine Bemühung eurerseits, "leichte Verstöße", humaner zu behandeln echt ein feiner Zug. Ne persönliche PM kann Wunder wirken, macht euch etwas mehr arbeit, aber davon spart man sich viele zukünftige Verwarnungen und somit wiederum arbeit - finde ich.
Genauso wird es das Verhältins von Mods zu Usern verbessern, wenn man erstmal versucht zu de-eskalieren, bevor man alle die Birne mit Punkten zuhaut. 

Von meiner Seite kann ich nur noch sagen, nehmt euch das bitte zu Herzen, ich weiß das ist erstmal viel verlangt, ich für meinen Teil aber werde es nicht mehr so weit kommen lassen (ich versuchs zumindest ), das ich Punkte kassiere. Mit Nail und Cook, meinen Haupt Strafpunkte Zählern, habe ich keine Probleme mehr 

MfG


Edit @ Olstyle 
ich sehe weniger das Problem an der Punktevergabe und Karten an sich, sondern wie die verteilt werden ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Und derjenige, welcher hier seitenlang darauf rumreitet bist ebenfalls du.



Eigentlich reite ich auf gar nichts rum, sondern ich hatte den Eindruck, dass ich mit der Moderation über das Thema dieses Threads rede.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wann? Bei wem? Wie oft? Hier heißt es Regeln und draussen ist es das Gesetz. Es ist halt so das alle gleich sind und eben gleich behandelt werden.



Es geht ja auch nicht darum, User gleicher als andere zu machen, sondern um die Handhabung gewisser Dinge. Das ist ein Unterschied.


----------



## Jimini (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht darum, User gleicher als andere zu machen, sondern um die Handhabung gewisser Dinge. Das ist ein Unterschied.


 Ja, und darauf antwortete ich dir doch bereits, dass das nicht immer möglich ist. Daraufhin unterstelltest du fehlende Motivation von Seiten der Moderation ("Eigentlich ist das sogar oft genug möglich, wenn man es möchte."). Je mehr Individualität bei sowas Einzug erhält, desto größer ist die Gefahr von Ungleichbehandlung und den darauf eventuell folgenden Willkürvorwürfen.

Ich antwortete darauf mit
"Also soll von nun an jeder Regelverstoß erstmal via PN besprochen  werden, bevor Punkte vergeben werden? Wozu? Und wozu haben wir dann eine  detailliert ausgearbeitete Netiquette, wenn man bei einem Regelverstoß  erstmal eine Diskussionsrunde einberufen muss?
Sowas kann man vielleicht in einem kleinen Forum mit <10000 Usern  machen, aber in einem Board mit Zigtausend Usern und einem gar nicht mal  so kleinen Moderatorenteam ist das einfach nicht praktikabel. Das  scheitert nicht an nicht vorhandener Motivation, sondern am zeitlichen  Aufwand und vor allen Dingen der damit einhergehenden Aufweichung der  verbindlichen Forenregeln."

Was genau ist daran unklar?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Edit @ Olstyle
> ich sehe weniger das Problem an der Punktevergabe und Karten an sich, sondern wie die verteilt werden ^^


Und ich sehe dass eine der Hauptforderungen die hier immer wieder gestellt, nämlich eine Vorwarnung per PN ohne weitere Folgen, durch die gelbe Karte abgedeckt wird. Eben das habe ich versucht nochmal klar zu machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was ist wenn der Kollege Dir Recht gibt und der User aber auch jemanden bei Seite hat der seine Ansicht teilt, dann ist das immer noch eine Situation die inhaltlich "ungeklärt" ist?!?



Ist sie das? Und wenn er 40 Freunde hat, dann ist er immer unschuldig, egal was er macht?
Sorry, aber die Durchsetzung von Regeln ist kein demokratischer Prozess. Du stimmst auch nicht mit dem Polizisten ab, der dich rechts rausgewunken hast, ob DU mit 2 Promille nicht doch noch fahrtauglich bist.
Über einen unabhängigen Schlichter lässt, sich (s.o.) sprechen (wenn man den jemanden findet - s.o.), aber nur jemanden zu haben, "der seine Ansicht teilt", ist nun wirklich keine Grundlage für ein faires System.




Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Bei einem Geständnis oder gezeigter Reue wird meist das Strafmaß herabgesetzt.



Nach mehrwöchigen Polizeilichen Ermittlungen und einer Gerichtsverhandlung mit min. zwei Anwälten und einem Richter, meist noch diversen weiteren Personen, und ausführlichem Studium vergleichbarer Fälle durch die selbigen, kann ein Teil der Strafe (deren absoluten Höhe eher von Tatdetails abhängt) auf Bewährung ausgesprochen werden, ja.
Ich gebe dir recht, dass diese Belohnung von Einsicht moralisch wünschenswert wäre, aber man muss eben wirklich obigen Aufwand treiben, um das ganze halbwegs fair hinzubekommen. Und das können wir hier nicht - Online-Moderation baut nicht auf komplexe Aparate auf, Moderatoren müssen als Judges arbeiten. (und dank Hollywoods Remake-Manie verstehen die Leute jetzt auch hoffentlich wieder, was das heißt  )




McClaine schrieb:


> Meldet man nur diesen Post wird dieser (vielleicht) ausgeblendet, aber trotzdem hatten noch genügend Leute Zeit diesen zu lesen. Nun, was soll man machen? Ich halte es auch für richtig, diese Situation aufzulösen und richtig zu stellen. Ausschweifen und Beleidigend muss man natürlich nicht werden.
> Aber man sollte den User die Möglichkeit geben, sich im Rahmen der Regeln, zu verteidigen und nicht mit Punkten, Karten umherzuwerfen.



Überlege dir mal, was es praktisch bedeutet, wenn tausende User in einem Forum mit zehntausenden Posts am Tag darauf bestehen, vor Ort in einem Thread mit Thema eine ausführliche Gegendarstellung anbringen zu dürfen (in denen viele dann ggf. auch noch selbst ausfallend werden).
Ich verstehe nicht einmal, wieso so etwas richtig/nötig sein sollte, aber es würde auf alle Fälle die Nutzbarkeit des Forums beenden.



> Und der Kern dieses Threads ist eben, das wir uns User mehr Menschlichkeit von den Mods wünschen. Menschlichkeit bedeutet für mich:
> mal zu schreiben das man den Post editieren soll/kann (sehr selten der Fall)



Auch sehr selten praktikabel. In solchen Fällen muss ich den User anschreiben, muss intern der restlichen Moderation mitteilen, dass ich das gemacht habe, dann muss ich abwarten, bis er editiert (was ggf. nen Tag dauern kann, wenn er gerade nicht online ist), dann muss ich alle Posts, die ihn in der Zeit zitiert haben, nacheditieren und die ganze Zeit über haben seine Worte genau die Auswirkungen (Beleidigungen? Flamewars?), die ich zu verhindern versuche und gegen die wir Regeln haben, die der User von Anfang an kannte.



> einen darauf hinzuweisen, das man langsamer machen sollte (macht ihr ja schon vereinzelt, in bestimmten Themen regelmäßig )



 - und das ist ja z.T. schon das Problem: Man muss es meist 4-5 mal machen, ehe man überhaupt eine Wirkung hat. In z.B. Newsthreads braucht man schnellere Lösungen und zudem muss man auch sicherstellen, dass andere Leute, die neu in die Diskussion einsteigen, nicht erneut an die problematischen Aussagen anknüpfen.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Was genau ist daran unklar?



Was ist an unseren Wünschen und Bitten unklar?
In der aktuellen Phase der Diskussion, nachdem ich mir den ganzen Tag die Finger wundgetippt habe, zeigt die Moderation leider keinerlei Bereitschaft, ein Stück weit auf uns User zuzugehen.
Geht nicht, abgehakt, fertig.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2012)

Mensch. Könnt ihr mal aufhören, während ich tippe, ein halbes dutzend neuer Posts zu verfassen? 
Ich fühl mich ja fast an meine Yahoo-Tage erinnert.
(ganz ohne Moderation . Okay - zwei Jahre später haben sie das Forum dann erstmal komplett von der Webseite entfernen können. Für iirc fast ein halbes Jahrzehnt  )




Locuza schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie es bei den anderen ist, aber wenn ich von Natur aus eher einen temperamentvollen Charakter habe, kann ich mir schon vorstellen das solche Personen öfters mal Punkte im Nacken haben, obwohl sie ansonsten eig. ganz ordentliche Kerle sind.



Das Problem ist halt:
In einem Forum dieser Größe zieht jeder derartige Ausrutscher ein dutzend Reaktionen nach sich und in einer Community dieser größe hast du hunderte temperamentvolle User. Ich persönlich fände ein kleineres Plauderforum auch toll, in dem man auch einfach mal ein paar Späße machen kann. Aber fakt ist eben: Mehr als 2-3 solche Fälle pro Thread arten nahezu immer aus. Und wenn 100-200 Leute einen Thread lesen und 80 teilnehmen, dann kannst du als Mod nicht willkürlich 2-3 davon sowas durchgehen lassen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was ist an unseren Wünschen und Bitten unklar?


 
Nichts.
Du willst einfach trotz mehrfacher Erklärungen nicht verstehen, dass dein gewünschtes Vorgehen in der Praxis schlichtweg nicht funktioniert. Und es wird auch entsprechend nicht eingesetzt werden, egal wie oft du es noch verlangst.

Wir können nicht für jede Verwarnung und für jeden problematischen Post zuerst PNs verfassen, abwarten, diskutieren und so lange wir warten die nächsten 10 Leute ansprechen die auf den bösen Post geantwortet haben, nebenbei Zitate editieren, intern alles koordinieren usw. Das ist Wunschdenken und funktioniert einfach real so nicht. Damit wirst du dich abfinden müssen.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wir können nicht für jede Verwarnung und für jeden Post zuerst PNs verfassen, abwarten, diskutieren und so lange wir warten die nächsten 10 Leute ansprechen die auf den bösen Post geantwortet haben, nebenbei Zitate editieren, intern alles koordinieren usw. Das funktioniert einfach so nicht.



Das haben ich auch nirgends verlangt. Nicht für "jede Verwarnung und für jeden Post eine PN".



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wir können nicht für jede Verwarnung und für jeden problematischen Post zuerst PNs verfassen, abwarten, diskutieren und so lange wir warten die nächsten 10 Leute ansprechen die auf den bösen Post geantwortet haben, nebenbei Zitate editieren, intern alles koordinieren usw. Das ist Wunschdenken und funktioniert einfach real so nicht. Damit wirst du dich abfinden müssen.


 
Komisch, dass ihr das aus unserer Beschwerde heraus intepretiert.


----------



## Locuza (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was ist an unseren Wünschen und Bitten unklar?


 Cook, wir hatten ja am Anfang auch den Punkt Einsicht seitens der User 

Die Moderation hat gute Argumente geliefert, für die schwierige Handhabung solcher Wünsche. 
- Nachvollziehbarkeit/Transparenz für die anderen Mitglieder
- Mehraufwand
- usw. 

Ich möchte auch anmerken, dass kurze und prägnante Wiederholungen oftmals förderlicher sind, als der Verweis das man schon vor einigen Seiten alles aufgeschrieben hat, welchen Standpunkt man vertretet. Also jedenfalls ich leide gerade unter einen Mangel beim Überblick.


----------



## Jimini (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was ist an unseren Wünschen und Bitten unklar?
> In der aktuellen Phase der Diskussion, nachdem ich mir den ganzen Tag die Finger wundgetippt habe, zeigt die Moderation leider keinerlei Bereitschaft, ein Stück weit auf uns User zuzugehen.
> Geht nicht, abgehakt, fertig.....


 "keinerlei Bereitschaft" ist wohl ein wenig hoch gegriffen, wenn sowohl hier als auch im internen Bereich des Forums ausführlich auf diese Themen eingegangen wird. Es wurde jetzt allerdings schon mehrfach von verschiedenen Personen dargelegt, DASS und WARUM diese Individualisierung nicht so einfach ist wie du sie darstellst. Dass man sich mit einem Thema auseinandersetzt und zu dem Schluss kommt, dass es nicht umsetzbar ist, sollte nicht mit "leider keinerlei Bereitschaft, ein Stück weit auf uns User zuzugehen. Geht nicht, abgehakt, fertig....." gleichgesetzt werden.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das haben ich auch nirgends verlangt. Nicht für "jede Verwarnung und für jeden Post eine PN".


Und hier wird es dann schon schwierig. Wer legt die Maßstäbe fest? Wer sagt, dass Person B sich nicht vielleicht an den Maßstäben stört, die für Person A noch völlig okay sind? Genau hier liegt die Kernproblematik deiner Bitte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## McClaine (14. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Überlege dir mal, was es praktisch bedeutet, wenn tausende User in einem Forum mit zehntausenden Posts am Tag darauf bestehen, vor Ort in einem Thread mit Thema eine ausführliche Gegendarstellung anbringen zu dürfen (in denen viele dann ggf. auch noch selbst ausfallend werden).
> Ich verstehe nicht einmal, wieso so etwas richtig/nötig sein sollte, aber es würde auf alle Fälle die Nutzbarkeit des Forums beenden.
> 
> Auch sehr selten praktikabel. In solchen Fällen muss ich den User anschreiben, muss intern der restlichen Moderation mitteilen, dass ich das gemacht habe, dann muss ich abwarten, bis er editiert (was ggf. nen Tag dauern kann, wenn er gerade nicht online ist), dann muss ich alle Posts, die ihn in der Zeit zitiert haben, nacheditieren und die ganze Zeit über haben seine Worte genau die Auswirkungen (Beleidigungen? Flamewars?), die ich zu verhindern versuche und gegen die wir Regeln haben, die der User von Anfang an kannte.
> ...


 

Ja ist klar das es in diesem Maße ausschweifen würde. Dann erwähne ich mal nen anderen Fall: warum wird mein Posting wegen Ot/Spam gelöscht und bepunktet, das nur eine Antwort auf zB OT/Spam war, der darüber hinaus, mich aufgrund (meiner Sichtweise) persönlich mehr oder weniger angegriffen hat - der Auschlaggebende Post bleibt stehen, meiner wird ausgeblendet. Das ist zwar keine Willkür, fair ist es aber auch nicht. Wenn dann konsequent OT entfernen...

Zum zweiten Absatz: 
Menschlichkeit kann ja jeder für sich interpretieren, was stellst du dir darunter vor? 
Ich sag ja, auch wenns mehr Arbeit macht, anstatt die automatisierte PN zu schicken, eine kurze Nachricht mit "bitte aufpasse was du sagst", würde die "sanftere" Variante die selbe Wirkung haben und mit "lernfähigen Usern" hättet ihr sicherlich weniger stress. Meine Meinung.

Zum 3.
Verhindern kann man das "einsteigen" wenn man den verursacher Post entfernt. Das dies nicht im 10min Takt in jedem Thread sein kann ist auch klar, aber die "Warnungs Message" im Thread könnte man zB farblich hervorheben oder eine Art von anpinnen versuchen - an den entsprechenden Post.

Natürlich kann man nur machen was möglich ist, aber die User verlangen doch von euch net das ihr die Regeln löscht und jeden nen Freifahrtsschein verpasst. Lest bitte noch mal den ersten Post, denn ich glaube das ganze hat sich ab Seite 10-15 sehr verfahren ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

Da haben wir den Fall,  Cook  gegen die gesamte Redaktion, und  somit keine objektive Instanz mehr  

Ich höre gerade raus, wie auf beiden Seiten die Geduld nachlässt ...



Ich fand die (sehr ausfürhlichen!! ) Ausführungen der Moderation durchaus gut.  Wir haben sie ja auch daran erinnert, dass wir uns eine möglichst humane Behandlung wünschen, ohne dass damit Regeln schleifen gelassen werden, und ich glaube, das ist auch angekommen 


Darüber hinaus muss man ja auch mal sagen, dass die Moderation dieses Forums schon ziemlich gut ist.  Da gibts sehr viel schlimmere Foren, mit schlechteren Moderatoren. 

Dass man davon nicht jeden nett finden kann ist auch klar, ich habe hier auch ein oder zwei Mods, bei denen ich schon zuviel bekomme, wenn ich ihr Profilbild auftauchen sehe.  Aber das werde ich garantiert nicht näher ausführen, denn auch wir User müssen mal versuchen, mit den Moderatoren(/innen ?) besser umzugehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Da haben wir den Fall,  Cook  gegen die gesamte Redaktion, und  somit keine objektive Instanz mehr



Ja, das macht sehr viel Spaß 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wir haben sie ja auch daran erinnert, dass wir uns eine möglichst humane Behandlung wünschen, ohne dass damit Regeln schleifen gelassen werden, und ich glaube, das ist auch angekommen


 
Nach dem einhelligen Konsens der Moderation auf den letzten Seiten, glaube ich das eher weniger.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus muss man ja auch mal sagen, dass die Moderation dieses Forums schon ziemlich gut ist.  Da gibts sehr viel schlimmere Foren, mit schlechteren Moderatoren.


 
Da gebe ich dir schon recht. 
Aber man kann ja optimieren


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, das macht sehr viel Spaß
> 
> 
> 
> Nach dem einhelligen Konsens der Moderation auf den letzten Seiten, glaube ich das eher weniger.


 

Es ist halt auch immer so, dass irgendwo mal die letzte größere Instanz erreicht ist. Deshalb versucht man im Allgemeinen, diese möglichst gut zu besetzen, und ich finde das ist doch insgesamt ganz gut gelungen.


----------



## McClaine (14. September 2012)

Um es nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen:

*Bezogen auf den Startpost, was könnt ihr, liebe Moderatoren, daraus ablesen und was noch wichtiger ist: wo können wir User ansetzen, was kann auf seiten der Moderation verändert werden!?*


----------



## Locuza (14. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Zum zweiten Absatz:
> Menschlichkeit kann ja jeder für sich interpretieren, was stellst du dir darunter vor?
> Ich sag ja, auch wenns mehr Arbeit macht, anstatt die automatisierte PN zu schicken, eine kurze Nachricht mit "bitte aufpasse was du sagst", würde die "sanftere" Variante die selbe Wirkung haben und mit "lernfähigen Usern" hättet ihr sicherlich weniger stress. Meine Meinung.


Was genau ist eig. nun das Problem einer z.B. gelben Karte? Ist es der Text / die Headline der bedrohlich wirkt (Verwarnung), das Haltbarkeitsdatum (4 Monate) oder der generierte Text der zu unpersönlich wirkt?
Immerhin könnte man da versuchen es "lieber" zu gestalten, aber vom Aufwand her, wird die PN Lösung bzw. Menschlichkeit für 2.000 User die täglich online sind (wovon natürlich nicht alle Ärger machen) nicht um zu setzen sein.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nach dem einhelligen Konsens der Moderation auf den letzten Seiten, glaube ich das eher weniger.



Oh doch,  wenn ich mir mal angucke, wieviele Mods hier aktiv waren, und mal schätze, wieviele weiter Mods und Admins mitlesen, glaube ich, dass der Thread so große Wellen geschlagen hat, dass schon angekommen ist, dass hier einige Leute  kleinere bis größere Kritikpunkte oder Verbesserungsvorschläge hatten.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> *...was kann auf seiten der Moderation verändert werden!?*



zB kann man über den Text der gelben Karte diskutieren, damit diese von den Usern nicht, wie aktuell offenbar der Fall, als schwerwiegender angesehen wird als sie eigentlich ist.

mfg


----------



## McClaine (14. September 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Was genau ist eig. nun das Problem einer z.B. gelben Karte? Ist es der Text / die Headline der bedrohlich wirkt (Verwarnung), das Haltbarkeitsdatum (4 Monate) oder der generierte Text der zu unpersönlich wirkt?
> Immerhin könnte man da versuchen es "lieber" zu gestalten, aber vom Aufwand her, wird die PN Lösung bzw. Menschlichkeit für 2.000 User die täglich online sind (wovon natürlich nicht alle Ärger machen) nicht um zu setzen sein.


 
Von Karten hab ich nichts geschrieben. Ich finde die ganzen Verwarnungsmails wirken sehr bedrohlich, was auch sicherlich der Sinn dahinter ist 
Ich für meinen Teil würde daran etwas verändern, muss aber nicht denn es funktioniert. Was aber nicht funktioniert: die User sind mit der Art und Weise wie Verwarnungen rausgehauen werden nicht einverstanden. Auch der "Ton" einiger der Mods lässt zu wünschen übrig, wurde aber ja die letzten Seiten behandelt.

Was noch auffällt: generell sind die User unzufrieden mit der "Abfertigung", mangelnder Kommunikation. Es geht auch größtenteils um "erfahrene User", die lange dem Forum angehören und sich ungerecht behandelt fühlen.

Da mir so eine Art, der Kontaktaufnahme mit Moderatoren, in der Art und Weise unbekannt ist, begrüsse ich es echt das hier so rege mitgemacht wird und wir zusammen etwas ändern können, mit dem alle User, also auch Mods leben können.
Das Forum ist schliesslich ein Hobby von uns allen und soll daher Spaß machen und nicht abschrecken!


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Oh doch,  wenn ich mir mal angucke, wieviele Mods hier aktiv waren, und mal schätze, wieviele weiter Mods und Admins mitlesen, glaube ich, dass der Thread so große Wellen geschlagen hat, dass schon angekommen ist, dass hier einige Leute  kleinere bis größere Kritikpunkte oder Verbesserungsvorschläge hatten.



Ich bin da eher skeptisch, lasse mich aber gerne überraschen.
Und nachdem ich jetzt seit mittlerweile 12 Stunden in diesem Thread diskutiere, habe ich mir den Feierabend verdient.
Ich gehe jetzt erst mal ein Bier trinken. Oder besser 20


----------



## Jimini (14. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Um es nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen:
> *Bezogen auf den Startpost, was könnt ihr, liebe Moderatoren, daraus ablesen und was noch wichtiger ist: wo können wir User ansetzen, was kann auf seiten der Moderation verändert werden!?*


 Es läuft gerade schon intern eine Diskussion darüber, wie diese Anstöße genutzt und inwieweit sie umgesetzt werden können. Es kann allerdings noch ein bisschen dauern, bis eine umfangreiche Antwort hierauf gepostet wird, da das Thema einiges an Koordination und Abstimmung erfordert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## skyscraper (14. September 2012)

Prost 

Du hast es dir echt verdient, nochmal ein Lob, dass du so für deine Sache kämpfst


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und nachdem ich jetzt seit mittlerweile 12 Stunden in diesem Thread diskutiere, habe ich mir den Feierabend verdient.
> Ich gehe jetzt erst mal ein Bier trinken. Oder besser 20


 

Hier gings ja auch in einem durch rund ...  Ich war kaum schlafen, schon musste ich fast eine Stunde lang lesen um wieder aufzuholen 


Prost


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Es läuft gerade schon intern eine Diskussion darüber, wie diese Anstöße genutzt und inwieweit sie umgesetzt werden können. Es kann allerdings noch ein bisschen dauern, bis eine umfangreiche Antwort hierauf gepostet wird, da das Thema einiges an Koordination und Abstimmung erfordert.



Finde ich super. Dann bin ich mal gespannt 



skyscraper schrieb:


> Prost
> 
> Du hast es dir echt verdient, nochmal ein Lob, dass du so für deine Sache kämpfst



Prost und danke für's Lob




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hier gings ja auch in einem durch rund ...  Ich war kaum schlafen, schon musste ich fast eine Stunde lang lesen um wieder aufzuholen



Ebenfalls Prost  
Es war anstrengend


----------



## Verminaard (14. September 2012)

Hy ihr da,
Ich hab nu alle 21 Seiten durch.

Anfangs dachte ich: huch interessantes Thema, bin mal gespannt wie sich das entwickelt (hat).
Letztendlich wurde ich doch etwas ernuechtert.

Dieses Forum hat doch ein klares Regelmant.
Wenn ich mit dem nicht einverstanden bin, sollte ich mich vielleicht nach einer Alternative umschauen.
Wenn ich dieses geaendert haben will, sollte ich konkrete Vorschlaege bringen und Begruendungen nennen koennen.
Aber ein: ich bekomme eine Verwarnung weil ich gegen die Regeln verstoßen habe und moechte das nicht ist irgendwie seltsam.

Ich persoenlich bin eigentlich, vor allem von frueher, ganz andere Foren gewohnt.
Vielleicht auch deswegen, lese ich mir oft mehrmals meine Posts durch, bevor ich die abschicke.
Sehr oft loesche ich einen schon komplett geschriebenen Post, bevor ich ihn abschicke, wenn ich im letzten Moment die Einsicht bekomme, das dieser Post vielleicht doch etwas ueberzogen sein koennte oder irgendwen nicht ganz so gut gefallen koennte.
Ich versuche genauso ueber diversen Aussagen zu stehen, gelingt sogar manchmal 

Irgendwie bewundere ich auch die Ausdauer wie sich DaStash, McClaine, Cook und Nailgun in gefuehlt jedem Applethread gegenueberstehen.
Aber meine Herren, irgendwann kommt auch die Erkentniss, das keiner von euch auch nur in irgendeinerweise Nachgeben wird.
Obwohl ihr es mit einer Beharrlichkeit versucht, eure Kontrahenten davon zu ueberzeugen einsichtig zu sein, die bemerkenswert, und fuer mich persoenlich teilweise sehr amuesant ist 
Das Problem ist aber, ihr 4 und ich kommen gut klar mit dem Umgangston, der manchmal herrscht. Aber leider das Regelwerk und vielleicht User die dieses Forum nicht kennen koennten damit durchaus ein Problem haben.
Die Mods muessen da einschreiten.
Die Regeln sind klar.

Mein Rezept ist einfach mich selbst nicht ganz so ernst und wichtig zu nehmen.
Nicht alles was mir in den Fingern brennt, muss ich dem www hinterlassen.
Oft weil eben Leute schon meine Gedanken getippt haben. Dann gibts halt ein "Gefaellt mir".
Mein Postingcounter ist mir da auch ziehmlich Schnurz.

Zu den ganzen Beleidigungen: aehm ja, schwierig hier.
Wenn man irgendwie geflamt wird, sich hier regelkonform zu verhalten.
Wenn ich wirklich das alles abgeschickt haette, was ich teilweise schon getippt hatte, waer ich nicht ganz so unbescholten.
Aber im Grunde, was solls? Derjenige/Diejenige kennt mich so ueberhaupt nicht,und auf deren Spiel einlassen? 
Noe, wer bin ich denn?
Wenns ganz schlimm wird, gibts halt Mechanismen, dem entgegenzuwirken.
Dafuer muss man aber erstmal was schlucken und zurueckstecken. Ist nicht immer ganz so einfach.

Koennte man jetzt weiter und weiter ausfuehren, bringt nur nicht viel.

Fazit: 
Regelwerk beachten
Andere User und Postings vielleicht nicht mit ganz soviel Hingabe belohnen.
Sich selbst nicht immer ganz so ernst nehmen 

Bei mir hat das bisher ganz gut funktioniert hier im Forum.
Hat mir bisher einen Punkt gebracht, und eine Verwarnung weil ich die Marktplatzregeln nicht ganz genau gelesen hatte, sondern nur ueberflogen und ich damals die Regeln vom Luxx grob im Kopf hatte.

Zum Schluss:
Danke an Cook und die 29 Initiatoren dieses Threads.
Ist auch mal sehr interessant zu lesen wie sowohl verschiedene User als auch Mods ueber solche Themen denken.
Danke auch an die Mods fuer deren rege Teilnahme.

@ DocBakertius: Ich vermisse irgendwie deine sehr blumige Ausdrucksweise deiner Posts


----------



## skyscraper (14. September 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> (...)


 
Während du geschrieben hast, sind wieder 2 Seiten dazu gekommen 

Finde ich sehr gut @Jimini


----------



## McClaine (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> zB kann man über den Text der gelben Karte diskutieren, damit diese von den Usern nicht, wie aktuell offenbar der Fall, als schwerwiegender angesehen wird als sie eigentlich ist.
> 
> mfg



Das wäre schon ein richtiger Schritt, der aber das Kernproblem nicht lösen wird - Kommunikation. Ist klar das man es allen nicht recht machen kann, man kann nicht unendlich Zeit hier investieren um uns den Popo zu streicheln. Aber ich finde, es wäre ein passender Anfang, wenn die User von der Moderation mehr das Gefühl hätten, das da auch Menschen sitzen und nicht nur Punkte-verteilende "Nerds" .
Übertrieben ist es zugegebenermaßen, ihr macht auch wie oft geschrieben einen tollen Job und die Regeln sind fair wie ich finde. Das ändert aber leider trotzdem nicht das "Handling" dieser und den Umgang mit den Usern, mit "eingeschriebenen Usern".



Jimini schrieb:


> Es läuft gerade schon intern eine Diskussion darüber, wie diese Anstöße genutzt und inwieweit sie umgesetzt werden können. Es kann allerdings noch ein bisschen dauern, bis eine umfangreiche Antwort hierauf gepostet wird, da das Thema einiges an Koordination und Abstimmung erfordert.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Finde ich echt super das man mit euch so offen schreiben kann und ihr euch Gedanken dazu macht. Ich hoffe auf gutes 

Edit:@Vermi

klar hast du recht und keine sorge, die Einsichten hatte ich schon lange, hab doch nicht so ein schlechtes Bild von mir


----------



## Locuza (14. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> [1]Von Karten hab ich nichts geschrieben. Ich finde die ganzen Verwarnungsmails wirken sehr bedrohlich, was auch sicherlich der Sinn dahinter ist
> [2]Ich für meinen Teil würde daran etwas verändern, muss aber nicht denn es funktioniert. Was aber nicht funktioniert: die User sind mit der Art und Weise wie Verwarnungen rausgehauen werden nicht einverstanden. Auch der "Ton" einiger der Mods lässt zu wünschen übrig, wurde aber ja die letzten Seiten behandelt.
> 
> [3]Was noch auffällt: generell sind die User unzufrieden mit der "Abfertigung", mangelnder Kommunikation. Es geht auch größtenteils um "erfahrene User", die lange dem Forum angehören und sich ungerecht behandelt fühlen.
> ...


Ich habe mal die Karten einfach so genannt, weil wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wollen ein paar lieber eine "menschlichere" Private Nachricht erhalten, als eine Gelbe Karte?
1. Ja Verwarnung klingt irgendwie bedrohlich, aber es sollte ja lieber ein moderativer Fingerzeig auf die Regeln sein und nicht so ernst genommen werden. ( Im Hinblick der seelischen Belastung  )
Anderer Name neues Glück?
2. Ist der Ton nach der Mustervorlage oder von vielen Moderatoren auch individuell geschrieben? 
3. Meinst du damit das die Sachlage einfach abgehackt wird, ohne seine Standpunkte ausführen zu dürfen oder Missverständnisse zu klären?




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich bin da eher skeptisch, lasse mich aber gerne überraschen.
> Und nachdem ich jetzt seit mittlerweile 12 Stunden in diesem Thread diskutiere, habe ich mir den Feierabend verdient.
> Ich gehe jetzt erst mal ein Bier trinken. Oder besser 20


 Sauf dich nicht ins Koma 
Aber eine Pause und Alkohol ist doch sicher gut. 
Ich finde es läuft ganz gut und wir haben einen tieferen Einblick über die Methodik und Standpunkte der Moderation. Immerhin kann man sich jetzt etwas besser orientieren. 
Auch wenn konkret gerade nichts beschlossen/verbessert wird, so finde ich die kleinen Sachen auch schon erfolgreich.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

@ Verminaard:

Wow, noch so ein Nachschlagewerk  

Hast aber recht 



Das bringt mich auf eine weitere Sache (nur ganz kurz und klein):

Kann man zusätzlich zu "Gefällt mir" nicht noch einen  "Ich stimme zu"-Button machen?  Ich nutze den vorhandenen für beides, um nicht das gleiche wieder zu schreiben, und eifnach um diesen Beitrag zu unterstützen,  aber da fehlt dann die Abgrenzung dazu, was mir einfach nur gefällt.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Sauf dich nicht ins Koma
> Aber eine Pause und Alkohol ist doch sicher gut.



Wie gut mir das tut sehe ich dann morgen früh
Die Asprirn liegen aber schon parat



> Ich finde es läuft ganz gut und wir haben einen tieferen Einblick über die Methodik und Standpunkte der Moderation. Immerhin kann man sich jetzt etwas besser orientieren.
> Auch wenn es konkret gerade nichts gibt, so finde ich die kleinen Sachen auch schon erfolgreich.



Da hast du schon recht.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> 2. Ist der Ton nach der Mustervorlage oder von vielen Moderatoren auch individuell geschrieben?



Natürlich enthält jede "Karten PN" auch einen individuellen Teil des Moderators mit Begründungen und gegebenenfalls Zitaten aus den Forenregeln. 



Locuza schrieb:


> 3. Meinst du damit das die Sachlage einfach abgehackt wird, ohne seine  Standpunkte ausführen zu dürfen oder Missverständnisse zu klären?



Jeder kann natürlich eventuelle Missverständnisse als Antwort auf eine "Karten PN" darbringen. 

Das wir (aus Aufwandsgründen) nicht vorab einmal jedem Beteiligten eine PN schreiben und auf die Antwort warten können bevor wir überhaupt einmal tätig (Beiträge die so nicht in der öffentlichkeit bleiben können entfernen, etc.) werden, das sollte nun mittlerweile klar sein.

mfg


----------



## Verminaard (14. September 2012)

*Stryke7*, toller Vorschlag!

@ Staff: bitte sowas dazubasteln


----------



## skyscraper (14. September 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *Stryke7*, toller Vorschlag!
> 
> @ Staff: bitte sowas dazubasteln


 
Ich stimme zu


----------



## Jimini (14. September 2012)

Bitte alle Vorschläge, die nicht unmittelbar mit der Beschwerde zu tun haben, woanders unterbreiten. Sonst wird es hier schnell unübersichtlich.

MfG Jimini


----------



## McClaine (14. September 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die Karten einfach so genannt, weil wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wollen ein paar lieber eine "menschlichere" Private Nachricht erhalten, als eine Gelbe Karte?
> 1. Ja Verwarnung klingt irgendwie bedrohlich, aber es sollte ja lieber ein moderativer Fingerzeig auf die Regeln sein und nicht so ernst genommen werden. ( Im Hinblick der seelischen Belastung  )
> Anderer Name neues Glück?
> 2. Ist der Ton nach der Mustervorlage oder von vielen Moderatoren auch individuell geschrieben?
> 3. Meinst du damit das die Sachlage einfach abgehackt wird, ohne seine Standpunkte ausführen zu dürfen oder Missverständnisse zu klären?


 
1. richtig, Belastung kann man es nicht nennen, es ist halt ne gelbe Karte  Die "Karten" ganz zu entfernen zB und auf Punkte zu setzen, wäre mMn moderner. Den Rest per einfacher Copy/Past PN mit etwas mehr individualität der Moderators vielleicht 

2. Eine Mustervorlage gibt es nicht. Aber wie du selber sicherlich weist, wirkt ein fast ein und der selbe Satz, etwas anders geschrieben, von 2 unterschiedlichen Mods, fast immer, wie einmal Verwarnung, der andere wie das Fegefeuer  Das nicht jeder das gleiche Fingerspitzengefühl hat ist klar, aber man merkt es einfach. Zum Beispiel GX, XE und Poker (ist echt nicht böse gemeint Jungs).
Alk oder Jimini zB wirken auf mich gelassener und neutraler, ist ne empfindungssache denke ich ^^ Nichts böses denken Mods, ich will garnicht wissen wieviel von euch mich als bekloppt einstufen 

3. Beides, hab ich aber schon vorher erläutert, sry das ich nicht nochmal anfangen will. Mir brennen auch schon die Finger.

Hau mir auch erstmal ein Pils rein, bis später


----------



## Locuza (14. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Jeder kann natürlich eventuelle Missverständnisse als Antwort auf eine "Karten PN" darbringen.


 Dieser Punkt ist ersichtlich, deshalb frage ich mich gerade, wo das "Problem" ist. Traut man sich nicht zur Diskussion oder wird bei solcher von der Moderation "abgeblockt". Nach der einfachen Aussage, ist man ja mit irgendwas unzufrieden.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

alles klar, hier gehts dahin:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...g-eines-zustimmung-s-buttons.html#post4558766


----------



## Locuza (14. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> 1. richtig, Belastung kann man es nicht nennen, es ist halt ne gelbe Karte  Die "Karten" ganz zu entfernen zB und auf Punkte zu setzen, wäre mMn moderner. Den Rest per einfacher Copy/Past PN mit etwas mehr individualität der Moderators vielleicht
> 
> 2. Eine Mustervorlage gibt es nicht. Aber wie du selber sicherlich weist, wirkt ein fast ein und der selbe Satz, etwas anders geschrieben, von 2 unterschiedlichen Mods, fast immer, wie einmal Verwarnung, der andere wie das Fegefeuer  Das nicht jeder das gleiche Fingerspitzengefühl hat ist klar, aber man merkt es einfach. Zum Beispiel GX, XE und Poker (ist echt nicht böse gemeint Jungs).
> Alk oder Jimini zB wirken auf mich gelassener und neutraler, ist ne empfindungssache denke ich ^^ Nichts böses denken Mods, ich will garnicht wissen wieviel von euch mich als bekloppt einstufen
> ...


 1. Das würde doch grob gar nichts verändern? Punkte haben wir schon und du würdest die Gelbe Karte mit einer PN ersetzen, die wie schon häufig aufgelistet nur Nachteile mit sich bringt ( Nicht einsehbar im Profil, Aufwand, kein sichtbarer Eintrag für die anderen Moderatoren etc.)
Deshalb wäre mein Vorschlag einfach die gelben Karten etwas "auszuschmücken", damit diese weniger negativ konnotiert werden. 

2. Das wäre z.B. ein Feedback was sich die Mods angucken können und entweder gehen sie mehr auf dich ein oder sagen es wäre 
aufgrund ihrer Persönlichkeit schwer ihren Stil zu ändern. 
Wenn jeder damit einverstanden wäre, (Mod+User) könnte man einen Fall hier als Musterbeispiel vorzeigen und genau darauf pointen, was du als lieblos oder aggressiv erachtest und wo du dir eine bessere Formulierung wünschen würdest. 
Oder man denkt sich ein fiktives Beispiel aus, falls jemand Sorge vor öffentlicher Denunziation hat. 

3. Genies dein Bier.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Ja ist klar das es in diesem Maße ausschweifen würde. Dann erwähne ich mal nen anderen Fall: warum wird mein Posting wegen Ot/Spam gelöscht und bepunktet, das nur eine Antwort auf zB OT/Spam war, der darüber hinaus, mich aufgrund (meiner Sichtweise) persönlich mehr oder weniger angegriffen hat - der Auschlaggebende Post bleibt stehen, meiner wird ausgeblendet. Das ist zwar keine Willkür, fair ist es aber auch nicht. Wenn dann konsequent OT entfernen...



Da gebe ich dir recht. Wenn ein Post nur aus Offtopic und persönlichem Angriff besteht, ist er mindestens so löschenswert wie ein Post, der nur aus Offtopic-Rechtfertigung besteht.
Bei meinem Versuch dieses Beispiel nachzuvollziehen und zu gucken, ob vielleicht einfach deine Einschätzung beider Posts subjektiv geprägt ist, stoße ich auf ein Problem:
Nur ein einziger deiner bepunkteten Posts wurde auch gelöscht. Und der enthält keine Rechtfertigung, sondern an Cook adressierte Albereien 



> Menschlichkeit kann ja jeder für sich interpretieren, was stellst du dir darunter vor?
> Ich sag ja, auch wenns mehr Arbeit macht, anstatt die automatisierte PN zu schicken, eine kurze Nachricht mit "bitte aufpasse was du sagst", würde die "sanftere" Variante die selbe Wirkung haben und mit "lernfähigen Usern" hättet ihr sicherlich weniger stress.



Mit lernfähigen Usern haben wir so oder so wenig Stress. Die Entschuldigen sich 1000mal und halten sich an ihr "wird nicht wieder vorkommen".
Problematisch sind die anderen, bei denen kommt man auch mit unformalen PNs nicht weiter.



> Zum 3.
> Verhindern kann man das "einsteigen" wenn man den verursacher Post entfernt.



Und genau das machen wir eben - probelmatisches entfernen. Nicht anfragen, ob der Verursacher es vielleicht demnächst editieren möchte, wie von dir erbeten.



> Das dies nicht im 10min Takt in jedem Thread sein kann ist auch klar, aber die "Warnungs Message" im Thread könnte man zB farblich hervorheben oder eine Art von anpinnen versuchen - an den entsprechenden Post.



Afaik gibt es keine technische Möglichkeit, einen moderativ behandelten Post so zu markieren, dass andere User (oder auch nur Mods) dies erkennen. Wenn es technisch möglich wäre und es ein zusätzlich noch ein System gäbe, dass automatisch verfolgt, ob innerhalb einer gewissen Frist editiert wird, wäre der Aufwand vielleicht managebar - aber da musst du dich an die VBB-Entwickler wecken, das überschreitet unsere Fähigkeiten bei weitem (und der Fähigkeiten/Supportmotiviation war bekanntermaßen schon damit überschritten, die defekte Permalinkfunktion zu reparieren...).
Selbst wenn es funktioniert, müsste man aber noch einmal die Allgemeinheit befragen, ob sie das wirklich will. Denn es hätte einen ziemlich anprangernden Effekt, den man ggf. nicht mag, und es würde dazu führen, dass vermehrt Posts weit hinten im Thread editiert werden. Letzteres ist ziemlich schlecht für eine laufende Diskussion, weil die Neufassung da von kaum jemandem bemerkt wird.





Stryke7 schrieb:


> Da haben wir den Fall,  Cook  gegen die gesamte Redaktion, und  somit keine objektive Instanz mehr
> 
> Ich höre gerade raus, wie auf beiden Seiten die Geduld nachlässt ...




Zumindest kommt es zunehmend zu Wiederholungen. Ich würde mal vorschlagen, dass wir die durchgekauten Ansätze erstmal ruhenlassen. Denn auf der einen Seite stehen massive Vorbehalte zu Sinn und Machbarkeit durch die Moderation und auf der anderen Seite stehen 2-3 User, die das ganze bevorzugt auf ihre eigene Situation beziehen. Das heißt nicht, dass die Vorschläge nicht objektiv gut sein könnten, aber ich denke mal, wenn sie wirklich eine Bereicherung für das Forum wären, dann findet sich ein Dutzend andere User, die sie in eigenen Worten noch einmal vorbringen und auch praktikable Umsetzungsvorschläge ergänzen können.



> Aber das werde ich garantiert nicht näher ausführen, denn auch wir User müssen mal versuchen, mit den Moderatoren(/innen ?) besser umzugehen.



Ohne /innen. Wie im Thread zu den neuen Benutzernamen erwähnt, gibt es aktuell keinen Anlass, "Moderator" zu gendern.




Locuza schrieb:


> Was genau ist eig. nun das Problem einer z.B. gelben Karte? Ist es der Text / die Headline der bedrohlich wirkt (Verwarnung), das Haltbarkeitsdatum (4 Monate) oder der generierte Text der zu unpersönlich wirkt?
> Immerhin könnte man da versuchen es "lieber" zu gestalten, aber vom Aufwand her, wird die PN Lösung bzw. Menschlichkeit für 2.000 User die täglich online sind (wovon natürlich nicht alle Ärger machen) nicht um zu setzen sein.



Über eine freundlichere Gestaltung der Warnung machen wir uns intern bereits Gedanken, aber wenn ich konkret schreibt, was daran stört, kommen wir sicherlich schneller zum Ziel.
Bei der VERwarnung müssen wir mal gucken. Die ist ja eben jenseits der PN/Hinweis-Stufe und soll klarstellen, dass wir es ernst meinen.




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Oh doch,  wenn ich mir mal angucke, wieviele Mods hier aktiv waren, und mal schätze, wieviele weiter Mods und Admins mitlesen, glaube ich, dass der Thread so große Wellen geschlagen hat, dass schon angekommen ist, dass hier einige Leute  kleinere bis größere Kritikpunkte oder Verbesserungsvorschläge hatten.



Es gibt allgemein nur sehr wenig Äußerungen von Kritik, die von der Moderation und zumindest dem Community nahen Teil der Admins nicht zur Kenntniss genommen werden. Wenn wir etwas nicht kommentieren, liegt das meist am Mangel von konstruktiven Verbesserungsvorschlägen - dass Bepunkteten etwas nicht gefällt (die sollen durch unsere Aktionen ja gar nicht glücklicher werden) ist ja irgendwie naheliegend, aber keine Grundlage für Verbesserungen 




McClaine schrieb:


> Aber ich finde, es wäre ein passender Anfang, wenn die User von der Moderation mehr das Gefühl hätten, das da auch Menschen sitzen und nicht nur Punkte-verteilende "Nerds" .
> Übertrieben ist es zugegebenermaßen, ihr macht auch wie oft geschrieben einen tollen Job und die Regeln sind fair wie ich finde. Das ändert aber leider trotzdem nicht das "Handling" dieser und den Umgang mit den Usern, mit "eingeschriebenen Usern".



Hmm. Würde es vielleicht etwas helfen, wenn wir ganz abseits der Ahnundung von Vergehen mehr Kommunikation zu etablieren versuchen? Vielleicht eine regelmäßige Forums/Moderationsrunde im Rahmen der Donnerstagssprechstunden oder ähnliches? Oder (mit Zustimmung der Betroffenen) eine "moderative Handlung der Woche"?

Allgemein ist es halt schwierig, in einer "Bestrafung"-Situation besonders menschlich rüberzukommen. In dem Moment, in dem es einen Grund gibt, Punkte zu verteilen, ist es einfach nicht mehr der Sinn eines Mods, freundlich zu wirken - sondern ernst, streng und möglichst gerecht. Und Punkte muss er, wie mehrfach erwähnt, spätestens aufgrund letzteren Aspektes auch wirklich vergeben, wenn die Umstände dies erfordern. Dieser Teil von "punkteverteilender Nerd" steht also nicht zur Debatte - und an dem Nerd-Teil können wir, fürchte ich, auch nichts ändern. Das ist schließlich PCGH-X 
Aber vielleicht kann man irgendwie einen "punkteverteilenden Nerd, mit dem man sich toll unterhalten kann" daraus machen. Denn das wäre ja irgendwie auch der Sinn des Forums und zumindest ich habe auch den Eindruck, außerhalb von moderativen Aktionen nicht immer als Monster wahrgenommen zu werden, also muss wohl menschliches Potential vorhanden sein.




Locuza schrieb:


> 2. Ist der Ton nach der Mustervorlage oder von vielen Moderatoren auch individuell geschrieben?



Es gibt einen automatisch generierten Teil und ein vom Moderator jedesmal frei auszufüllender Teil.
Bei Warnungen schreibe z.B. ich da i.d.R. einen einfachen (aber individuellen) Satz rein (Z.B. "Bitte unterlasse derartige Provokationen in Zukunft"), bei Verwarnungen zitiere ich meist nur selektiv aus den Forenregeln. Dann weiß derjenige am ehesten, worum es geht und ich laufe nicht Gefahr, auf der Balance Zwischen Ernst der Sache und lockeren Ton im Forum einen Punkt zu treffen, bei dem derjenige sich verarscht vorkommt.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumindest kommt es zunehmend zu Wiederholungen. Ich würde mal  vorschlagen, dass wir die durchgekauten Ansätze erstmal ruhenlassen.



Dem stimme ich zu. Ich habe für heute ehrlich gesagt langsam genug, und wir sollten nun vielleicht alle erstmal darüber nachdenken und hier eine kleine Pause einlegen.  Es wurde denke ich auch alles gesagt.


----------



## McClaine (14. September 2012)

@ ruyven

Zu meinem Fall Beispiel: war mehr aus dem Stehgreif, dachte felsenfest da war doch was. Kann mich auch irren

Ok, ich weiß nicht wie so ein Forum aufgebaut ist, wenn es aber technisch und menschlich mit einfachen mitteln "nichts" zum verbessern gibt, müssen wir uns auf andere Punkte konzentrieren. Die Karten zu bearbeiten ist dabei ein richtiger Schritt, wenn ich weiter ausholen darf:

ich denke der "Lerneffekt" bei schlauen Usern wird nicht beeinträchtigt, wenn ihr Karten zeigt. Bei den anderen Usern helfen halt eher Punkte bishin zum Ban. Wichtig finde ich halt hierbei wenn man für OT/SPAM zB EHER ne GELBE Karte bekommt, vllt auch 2 aber danach nicht mehr mit Samthandschuhen angefasst wird. Fleissige Punktesammler so wie ich sind bestimmt auch nicht lernresistent, entgegen eurer Annahme (User mit Punkten verdienen keine Verwarnung/machen immer den gleichen Shice) 

Deine Vorschläge mit Kommunikationsrunden finde ich klasse. Warum nicht sowas wie hier, im gesitteten Rahmen,  öfters machen!? (ohne Angst vor nem Ban haben zu müssen) Bz User aufzurufen, falls es Probleme gibt, diese öffentlich Anzusprechen.

Nur ein Vorschlag von vielen Mittlerweile. Das beste könt ihr euch ja rauspicken 

Um euch einen Mehraufwand in sachen Moderation zu ersparen und um eure Seite Zeit zum werkeln zu geben, würde ich sagen, warten wir ab was eure schlaue "Nerd" Runde für ein Resümee zieht und damit vorhat. Danach könnten wir damit arbeiten

Für andere User und die Mitleser. Bitte meldet euch und gebt noch Input, wir sitzen mehr oder weniger fest


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2012)

So, da ich mit der App nicht posten kann, komme ich erst jetzt wieder dazu. 

Erstmals ein Kompliment an ruyven, denn seine Beiträge lesen sich hier wirklich angenehm. Das trifft auch auf die meisten anderen Mods zu. Bei manchen klingt aber immer ein "Ich bin Mod, ich habe Recht." im Unterton mit, aber das habe ich auch nicht anders erwartet. 
Das soll jetzt nicht beleidigend sein, sondern nur aufzeigen, dass der Ton die Musik macht. 

Ich werde mir jetzt sicher nicht alle Beiträge zum Zitieren raus suchen, aber auf manche Punkte möchte ich noch mal eingehen, da ich anscheinend völlig falsch verstanden wurde. 

Ich habe kein Problem mit der Verwendung der Wörter DAU, Noob, Fanboy, Troll,... an sich und sowas gehört natürlich nicht generell bestraft, aber mich stört es, dass, wenn die Begriffe beleidigend verwendet werden, in manchen Unterforen mit Punkten belohnt werden und in manchen eben nicht. 
Während ich öfters schon gesehen habe, dass Troll stehen gelassen wird, während ich dafür einen Punkt bekommen habe, finde ich das etwas seltsam, denn hätte ich das nicht in anderen Threads gesehen, hätte ich die Bezeichnung nie verwendet. 

Im selben Unterforum wird dann auch noch ständig DAU stehen gelassen, was ich auch nicht verstehe und hier kommen wir zum eigentlichen Problem der unterschiedlichen Auslegung, manchmal sogar von dem selben Mod. 

GxGamer lässt die Bezeichnung Troll kalt, aber für ruyven (und manch anderen) ist es eine schlimme Beleidigung. 
Das geht so nicht, denn entweder werden solche Aussagen, sofern sie nicht offensichtlich scherzhaft gemeint sind (dafür gäbe es z.B. den ), gleich gelöscht und entsprechend geahndet, oder eben nicht. 

@XE85
Nein, Beleidigungen werden nicht immer gelöscht, was ich, weil ich für eine auch einen Punkt bekommen habe, nicht verstehe. 
Belege dafür findest du bei zwei Strafpunkten von mir, bei denen der Link zum Post dabei ist. 

Das Zitat mit der ersten Trollbezeichnung ist noch in meinem Beitrag. 

Im PC Vs. Konsole Thread steht die Beleidigung auch noch unverändert dort und die auf den Strafpunkt folgende Woche Postingverbot für mich und vier andere User fand ich damals auch unangebracht, da einer der Hauptstreittreibenden munter weiter posten durfte, obwohl er mit einer Aussage ebenfalls einen Regelverstoß begangen hatte. 
Entweder werden alle gleich behandelt, oder man lässt es und beschwert sich erst gar nicht darüber, dass die ganze Nacht durch gestritten wurde, als ob es eine Nachtruhe für Mods gäbe. 

Hier komme ich dann zu einem weiteren Problem der unterschiedlichen Auslegung. 
Mir wurde vor geraumer Zeit nahe gelegt, im Smartphone Unterforum kürzer zu treten, aber wenn man sich den Großteil meiner Beiträge dort ansieht, sollte man fest stellen, dass ich fast nur reagiere und nicht agiere. 

Das ist auch ein Punkt den ich schon erwähnt hatte. 
Löscht man die Flames sofort, beendet man die Aktion und es gibt auch keine Reaktion. 
Der einzige Mod, der das zufriedenstellend geschafft hat, war der zweitstrengste Mod hier im Forum, also sollte man erkennen, dass ich kein Problem mit einer strengen Auslegung der Regeln habe, sondern mit der willkürlich wirkenden. 

Meine Strafpunkte habe ich mir natürlich mehr oder weniger verdient, obwohl bei manchem eine freundliche PN genauso viel erreicht hätte (Gruß in den Keller ), aber es ist nunmal so und ich frage hier auch nicht, ob bei mir irgendwas gelöscht wird. 


Zu den gelben Karten kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich noch nie eine gesehen habe, aber so wie es hier von den Mods beschrieben wurde, finde ich deren Verwendung schon richtig, da der Mehraufwand für eine Vorwarnung per normaler PN einfach zu viel ist. 

PS: Ich hab leider kein Bier.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. September 2012)

Ich lese hier seit gestern regelmäßig mit und will mich an der Stelle nun auch mal zu Wort melden. Was mir sehr gut gefällt, ist der kritische, ehrliche, aber vor allem größtenteils auch respektvolle und der Sache angemesse Diskussionsstil - wäre der allgemeiner Standard, gäbe es wohl nicht mehr viel zu moderieren.

Grundsätzlich problematisch ist, dass es in einem Forum einen nicht unerheblichen Zeitversatz gibt. So ist selten klar zu erkennen, ob eine Diskussion zwischen Nutzern bereits beendet ist oder eine Eskalation erst noch bevorsteht. Wenn sich eine Gruppe von Personen in einer Offline-Gesprächsrunde unterhält, weiß ein Moderator normalerweise, wann ein Thema beendet ist und würde nicht deutlich später wegen einer Aussage handeln. (Er hätte sie auch wohl schon vergessen - ein Thread vergisst aber nichts.) Im Forum gibt es diese Gewissheit nicht und daher ist es relativ wichtig, Handlungen durchzuführen, die voraussichtlich verhindern, dass es in einem Thread im weiteren Verlauf zu einer (erneuten) Eskalation kommt. Indem ein Moderator die Spannung aus einem Thread nimmt, übernimmt er aber leider oft einen Großteil jener Spannung, die sich dann gegen ihn richtet. Damit hat er dann zwar dem großen Ziel (angenehme Diskussionskultur im Forum) Rechnung getragen, muss aber mit einem neuen Konflikt umgehen. Leider werden allgemeine Hinweise von Moderatoren in einem Thread oft nicht berücksichtigt, was in meinen Augen eine vertane Chance ist.

Aus der bisherigen Diskussion hat die Forenleitung bereits einige Dinge  aufgegriffen, die wir intern derzeit gewissermaßen sortieren. Es gilt zu  analysieren, worin die Kritik besteht, wodurch sie verursacht wird und  welche Möglichkeiten es gibt, für eine Verbesserung zu sorgen. Ich  persönlich bin auch immer an konstruktiven Feedback interessiert. Das  heißt nicht, dass ich eine Ansicht teilen muss, aber ich beschäftige  mich damit und versuche, einen anderen Blickwinkel einzunehmen.  Denkanstöße mögen manchmal in der Gegenwart zu keinem Effekt führen,  können aber auf lange Sicht ihre Wirkung entfalten. Das war z. B. bei  Überarbeitungen der Forenregeln in der Vergangenheit der Fall. Wir haben in  der Gruppe studiert, welches User-Feedback vorlag und dann stets eine  Version erarbeitet, von der wir uns für alle Beteiligten im Forum eine  Verbesserung erhofft haben. Das ist nun genau so: Es gibt Dinge, die besser laufen hätten müssen und es wird auch in Zukunft Verbesserungspotenzial geben. Wir versuchen so viele  konstruktive Ansätze wir möglich aus diesem Thread herauszuziehen. Es  wäre eine Sache von wenigen Sekunden gewesen, den Thread zu schließen.  Das war aber nie eine Option, die ich befürwortet hätte.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. September 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich lese hier seit gestern regelmäßig mit und will mich an der Stelle nun auch mal zu Wort melden. Was mir sehr gut gefällt, ist der kritische, ehrliche, aber vor allem größtenteils auch respektvolle und der Sache angemesse Diskussionsstil - wäre der allgemeiner Standard, gäbe es wohl nicht mehr viel zu moderieren.
> 
> Grundsätzlich problematisch ist, dass es in einem Forum einen nicht unerheblichen Zeitversatz gibt. So ist selten klar zu erkennen, ob eine Diskussion zwischen Nutzern bereits beendet ist oder eine Eskalation erst noch bevorsteht. Wenn sich eine Gruppe von Personen in einer Offline-Gesprächsrunde unterhält, weiß ein Moderator normalerweise, wann ein Thema beendet ist und würde nicht deutlich später wegen einer Aussage handeln. (Er hätte sie auch wohl schon vergessen - ein Thread vergisst aber nichts.) Im Forum gibt es diese Gewissheit nicht und daher ist es relativ wichtig, Handlungen durchzuführen, die voraussichtlich verhindern, dass es in einem Thread im weiteren Verlauf zu einer (erneuten) Eskalation kommt. Indem ein Moderator die Spannung aus einem Thread nimmt, übernimmt er aber leider oft einen Großteil jener Spannung, die sich dann gegen ihn richtet. Damit hat er dann zwar dem großen Ziel (angenehme Diskussionskultur im Forum) Rechnung getragen, muss aber mit einem neuen Konflikt umgehen. Leider werden allgemeine Hinweise von Moderatoren in einem Thread oft nicht berücksichtigt, was in meinen Augen eine vertane Chance ist.
> 
> Aus der bisherigen Diskussion hat die Forenleitung bereits einige Dinge  aufgegriffen, die wir intern derzeit gewissermaßen sortieren. Es gilt zu  analysieren, worin die Kritik besteht, wodurch sie verursacht wird und  welche Möglichkeiten es gibt, für eine Verbesserung zu sorgen. Ich  persönlich bin auch immer an konstruktiven Feedback interessiert. Das  heißt nicht, dass ich eine Ansicht teilen muss, aber ich beschäftige  mich damit und versuche, einen anderen Blickwinkel einzunehmen.  Denkanstöße mögen manchmal in der Gegenwart zu keinem Effekt führen,  können aber auf lange Sicht ihre Wirkung entfalten. Das war z. B. bei  Überarbeitungen der Forenregeln in der Vergangenheit der Fall. Wir haben in  der Gruppe studiert, welches User-Feedback vorlag und dann stets eine  Version erarbeitet, von der wir uns für alle Beteiligten im Forum eine  Verbesserung erhofft haben. Das ist nun genau so: Es gibt Dinge, die besser laufen hätten müssen und es wird auch in Zukunft Verbesserungspotenzial geben. Wir versuchen so viele  konstruktive Ansätze wir möglich aus diesem Thread herauszuziehen. Es  wäre eine Sache von wenigen Sekunden gewesen, den Thread zu schließen.  Das war aber nie eine Option, die ich befürwortet hätte.



So, dazu muss ich erst mal sagen, dass Stephan grundsätzlich Recht hat.

Allerdings werden allgemeine "Hinweise" eher selten beachtet, weil die oft völlig überzogen sind. Das sollte man mal hinterfragen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (14. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Für andere User und die Mitleser. Bitte meldet euch und gebt noch Input, wir sitzen mehr oder weniger fest


 
Bisher hatte ich persönlich noch nicht das Vergnügen, verwarnt zu werden oder so. Ich habe auch nicht den Eindruck von einem gespannten Klima zwischen Mod's und Community, was sicherlich auch daran liegen mag dass viele Dinge nicht öffentlich ausgetragen werden, was auch gut so ist.

Die Sache ist halt die: Sobald man in irgendeiner Form am längeren Hebel sitzt bzw. eine bestimmte Richtung für andere Leute vorgeben/ einhalten muss, dann ist man automatisch in der Schusslinie. Es wird nie so sein dass jeder glücklich und zufrieden ist, auch wenn man es noch so gut meint.

Im Prinzip kann man es auch so sehen, dass man sich als User an ein gewisses Hausrecht der PCGH halten muss. Und wenn die Administration für das Handeln der Moderation grünes Licht gibt, dann gibt es nur die Möglichkeiten, es bis zum äußersten zu treiben, selber einen Dialog - vielleicht über PM anzustoßen, das ganze abzuhaken oder sich was neues zu suchen.

Ich bin auch nicht mit allem zu 100% zufrieden wie es hier läuft und habe mich sicher auch schon mal über diese oder jene Entscheidung eines Mods geärgert/aufgeregt/gewundert. Entweder sehe ich darüber hinweg, oder ich versuche zu erfragen was denn der Grund ist oder ob es nicht auch anders geht (wenn es denn dann im Thread noch möglich ist). Oft lese ich auch einfach nur mit und denke mir meinen Teil dazu - ob es nun das Verhalten mancher User, oder den ein oder anderen unglücklichen Wortlaut eines Mods oder auch dessen Handeln betrifft. Deswegen versuche ich halt trotzdem darüber hinwegzusehen, denn im Endeffekt kennen sich wohl die wenigsten hier persönlich und bisher gibt's eben auch kaum eine Möglichkeit Mimik, Emotionen, Gesten oder auch Ironie im Internet rüberzubringen. Ich selbst bin ja auch nicht perfekt.

Dann und wann ist es aber auch als Foren-User nicht so einfach, seine Emotionen im Zaum zu halten. Wenn mich jemand grundlos provoziert oder angreift, dann werde ich sicher nicht "gefällt mir" drücken, sondern eben auch nicht sonderlich nett darauf reagieren, wennauch im Versuch sich an die Regeln zu halten. Dass man sich als mündiger Bürger gerne mal selbst zur Wehr setzt anstatt den Melde Button in Anspruch zu nehmen, sollte eigentlich jedem Moderator auch klar sein. Solange eben keine Beleidigungen oder über mehrere Seiten andauernde Anfeindungen entstehen, sollte man die Möglichkeit haben, seinen Unmut gegenüber der Aussage eines anderen auch äußern zu können. 

Manchmal hilft es vielleicht aber auch zu sagen: "Ich bin nicht deiner Meinung, respektiere aber dass du eine andere hast." als vom hundertsten in's tausenste überzugehen.

Was ich grundsätzlich, wie auch bereits erwähnt, wünschenswert finde, wäre eine manchmal weniger autoritäre oder restriktive Art, sondern eine kommunikativere Umgangsform vonseiten mancher Mods. So entsteht vielleicht weniger für den betroffenen der Eindruck, die Moderation hat immer recht und finito.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Ok, ich weiß nicht wie so ein Forum aufgebaut ist, wenn es aber technisch und menschlich mit einfachen mitteln "nichts" zum verbessern gibt, müssen wir uns auf andere Punkte konzentrieren.



Grundsätzlich kann man sagen:

- Es gibt eine grundlegende, extern eingekaufte Software, die auch von vielen anderen Foren genutzt wird - vBulletin (abgekürzt gern vBB für vBulletin Board). Diese Stellt das grundlegende Framework und die meisten Funktionen des Forums. Änderungen an diesem Teil sind für uns unmöglich, wir können allenfalls neue Versionen einspielen, wenn welche Erscheinen. Das ist aber ein extrem aufwendiges Unterfangen, denn gerade in Interaktion mit der PCGH-Haupseite gibt es sehr viel Potential für Inkompatibilitäten, weswegen Änderungen dieser Art in die Kategorie "einmal alle paar Jahre" fallen - und dann eben auch nur das ändern, was die Entwickler geändert haben.

- Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Plug-Ins für diese Software, größtenteils auch von externen Quellen. Diese ergänzen z.B. viele Automatismen - die automatische Postzusammenführung im Marktplatz, die Freischaltung von Postingzahl-bedingten Nutzerrechten, vieles mehr (die Admins wissen mehr). Änderungen hier sind etwas einfacher. Sie bedürfen immer noch ausgiebiger Tests, aber je nach Kosten und Nutzen ermöglicht der Markt an vBB-Erweiterungen prinzipiell sehr viel. I.d.R. aber nie das, was man gerade genau will. (z.B. scheint es kein Posts-automatisch-zusammenfügen-Plug-In zu geben, dass unterschiedliche Parameter für unterschiedliche Unterforen zulassen würde. Deswegen müssen wir überall anders weiter von Hand ran :-/ )

- Es gibt die Einstellungen Parameter der ersten beiden Punkte. An diesen können wir beliebig herumdrehen oder z.T. sogar regelrecht experimentieren, wenn das die User nicht massiv stört (spaßig war mal die automatische Bot-Erkennung. Produktiv leider nicht  ). Was da alles möglich ist, wissen (bestenfalls) die Admins. Prinzipiell lässt sich sagen: Bei allem, was eine Zahl ist (von der Höhe der Signatur bis zur Anzahl von Strafpunkten) und alles, was es mehrfach in verschiedener Ausführung im Forum gibt (Foren, Benutzertitel, Smilies,...) ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Konfigurationsfrage und wenn ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge haben, könnt ihr zumindest nachfragen. Einige Sachen sind zu aufwendig (die oft gewünschten, beeinflussbaren Nutzertitel würden z.B. die Zahl der zu verwaltenden Benutzergruppen explodieren lassen), anderes lässt sich über Nacht umsetzen (z.B. wurde das Zeichenlimit für PNs schon deutlich angehoben)

- Und natürlich gibt es alles, was nur aus Personen und Ideen besteht. Verhalten von Moderatoren, Texte von Regeln - hier ist alles möglich, was das Forum voranzubringen scheint.



> Die Karten zu bearbeiten ist dabei ein richtiger Schritt, wenn ich weiter ausholen darf:



Aber gerne doch.



> ich denke der "Lerneffekt" bei schlauen Usern wird nicht beeinträchtigt, wenn ihr Karten zeigt. Bei den anderen Usern helfen halt eher Punkte bishin zum Ban. Wichtig finde ich halt hierbei wenn man für OT/SPAM zB EHER ne GELBE Karte bekommt, vllt auch 2 aber danach nicht mehr mit Samthandschuhen angefasst wird. Fleissige Punktesammler so wie ich sind bestimmt auch nicht lernresistent, entgegen eurer Annahme (User mit Punkten verdienen keine Verwarnung/machen immer den gleichen Shice)



Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, schlägst du vor, dass wir bereits früher (z.B. kleineren Vergehen) für OT eine gelbe Karte (Warnung) geben sollen, aber dafür ein User mehr gelbe Karten anhäufen darf, bevor er eine erste rote (Verwarnung) kassiert?
Das ist sicherlich denkenswert.
Wie sehen das andere Nutzer? Es wäre quasi eine Entschärfung der Warnungen durch Inflation.



> Deine Vorschläge mit Kommunikationsrunden finde ich klasse. Warum nicht sowas wie hier, im gesitteten Rahmen,  öfters machen!? (ohne Angst vor nem Ban haben zu müssen) Bz User aufzurufen, falls es Probleme gibt, diese öffentlich Anzusprechen.



Prinzipiell sind alle User jederzeit aufgerufen, Feedback zu geben - dafür gibt es ja dieses Unterforum 
Aber ich weiß, dass solche Dauereinrichtungen viele Leute nicht so sehr motivieren, wie zeitlich begrenzte Aktionen. Stellt sich die Frage, wie oft und in welcher Form die User so etwas am liebsten hätten.
- Einmal im Monat eine Sprechstunde, in der man 2-3 Mods beliebig löchern kann?
- Alle zwei Wochen Analyse eines Fallbeispiels?
- Jede Woche eine Art Mod-Kolumne (als News auf der Main? Dann bekommen es mehr mit, den Feedbackbereich liest ja kaum jemand) zu einem entsprechenden Thema und der Rest ergibt sich im Kommentarthread?

(Macht eigene Vorschläge! Ich hab die direkte Leitung, wenn ich Feedback geben möchte  )




Nailgun schrieb:


> Während ich öfters schon gesehen habe, dass Troll stehen gelassen wird, während ich dafür einen Punkt bekommen habe, finde ich das etwas seltsam, denn hätte ich das nicht in anderen Threads gesehen, hätte ich die Bezeichnung nie verwendet.
> 
> Im selben Unterforum wird dann auch noch ständig DAU stehen gelassen, was ich auch nicht verstehe und hier kommen wir zum eigentlichen Problem der unterschiedlichen Auslegung, manchmal sogar von dem selben Mod.



Kannst du vielleicht Foren und Situationen grob umreißen (oder gar verlinken), in denen diese Unterschiede entstanden sind? Abgesehen von meinen obigen Ausführungen zu unterschiedlich großen Tolleranzbereichen ist es für uns als Moderation auch wichtig, ggf. zu erkennen wo zwischen es an interner Abstimmung haken könnte.



> GxGamer lässt die Bezeichnung Troll kalt, aber für ruyven (und manch anderen) ist es eine schlimme Beleidigung.
> Das geht so nicht, denn entweder werden solche Aussagen, sofern sie nicht offensichtlich scherzhaft gemeint sind (dafür gäbe es z.B. den ), gleich gelöscht und entsprechend geahndet, oder eben nicht.



Anmerkung dazu:
Ich selbst hab ein sehr dickes Fell, was solche Bezeichnungen angeht (und kriege als Mod ja eh kaum Beleidigungen an den Kopf - erst recht nicht "Troll"  ), aber ich kann eben nachvollziehen, dass andere das ggf. anders empfinden. (Insbesondere "Troll". Niemand mag Trolle. Aber ganz besonders Moderatoren mögen Trolle nicht - ihr könnt euch denken, wieso)



> Nein, Beleidigungen werden nicht immer gelöscht, was ich, weil ich für eine auch einen Punkt bekommen habe, nicht verstehe.



Ob etwas gelöscht oder nicht gelöscht wird, hängt ggf. einfach von der schwere seiner Wirkung ab. Wenn eine Beleidigung sich an eine Einzelperson richtet und diese Person bereits besonnen darauf reagiert hat, dann haben wir im Prinzip nur noch Absicht zu Ahnden - aber können keinen weiteren Schaden mehr verhindern. Eine Löschung des Posts würde nur die Diskussion zerstückeln, eine Editierung des Posts wäre ein (in dem Fall eben unnötiger) Eingriff in die Äußerungen der Person und erschweren es anderen, die Reaktionen auf dieses Post richtig einzuschätzen.
Da muss man manchmal Nutzen und Aufwand einer Änderung im Thread gegeneinander aufwiegen - eine Entscheidung, die für User ggf. nur schwer nachvollziehbar ist, weil die User gar nicht wissen, wieviel folgende Posts schon da standen, als ein Mod sich mit dem Fall befasst hat.

(und manchmal muss man auch als Mod einfach zugeben, dass eine Beleidigung ein Körnchen Wahrheit enthält. Jemanden z.B. als "Fanboy" zu bezeichnen ist keine nette Ausdrucksweise, aber wenn es tatsächlich an mangelnder Objektivität beim Betroffenen mangelt, dann wollen es demjenigen eh viele an den Kopf werfen. Da kann ich es auch, wenn es schon vom Betroffenen gelesen wurde, einmal stehenlassen und den Beleidiger ermahnen, andere Wörter zu wählen, als dass ich es lösche, nur um in Folge Wiederholungen durch andere Personen moderieren zu müssen)




h.101 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip kann man es auch so sehen, dass man sich als User an ein gewisses Hausrecht der PCGH halten muss. Und wenn die Administration für das Handeln der Moderation grünes Licht gibt, dann gibt es nur die Möglichkeiten, es bis zum äußersten zu treiben, selber einen Dialog - vielleicht über PM anzustoßen, das ganze abzuhaken oder sich was neues zu suchen.


 
Anmerkung hierzu:
Natürlich beruft sich die Moderation auf das Hausrecht und spätestens wenn uns ein Unverbesserlicher mit Klagen droht (ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie oft das vorkommt), dann auch knallhart. Aber allgemein -und ich hoffe, das wird hier deutlich- wollen wir so gar nicht auftreten müssen. Ein Forum, insbesondere dieser Größe, kann natürlich nicht alle Geschmäcker befriedigen. Aber es ist im Interesse der Community, in unserem als Nutzer - und sogar in unserem Interesse als Mods, dass die Regeln und ihre Umsetzung hier möglichst an dem sind, was die User wünschen. Denn es gibt einfach viel weniger Spannungen und Verstöße, wenn sich ein Regelwerk dem annähert, was jeder intuitiv für moralisch richtig und praktisch angebracht hält. Und weniger Verstöße nicht nur harmonischer - sondern ein Segen für faule Mods


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. September 2012)

Sorry, aber mit direkten Links kann ich nur schwer kommen, da die Suche zu viel Arbeit wäre. 

Für die Bezeichnung Troll kann ich nicht mal ungefähr sagen, wo es stehen gelassen wurde, aber mich hat es damals gewundert, dass es plötzlich dafür Punkte gibt. 
Die Bezeichnung DAU bekommt man aber sehr oft in den Apple Threads an den Kopf geworfen. Hier wäre die Suche auch etwas mühselig, da es in der letzten Zeit, bis auf ein paar Ausrutscher, etwas gesitteter dort abgeht. 

Der Beitrag von mir, bei dem die Beleidigung stehen gelassen wurde, hätte ruhig geändert werden können, da er auch ohne meinen Ausrutscher noch Sinn ergeben hätte und die darauf folgende moderative Aktion hat keiner der betroffenen User verstanden. 

Mir geht es hier auch nicht darum, dass ich hier einzelne Beispiele durch kaue. Ich will nur, dass jeder Mod die offensichtlich abwertende Verwendung von DAU, Troll, Fanboy, Noob,... löscht und zuerst mit einer gelben, bei Wiederholung mit einer roten Karte bestraft, denn dann würden manche Diskussionen wesentlich angenehmer zu führen und lesen sein.

Eine Beleidigung sollte aber auch dann nicht stehen gelassen werden, wenn der Mod der selben Meinung ist. 
Sollte derjenige aber trotzdem das Bedürfnis dazu verspüren, kann er ja auf 'Gefällt mir' klicken und am nächsten Tag löschen und verwarnen.


----------



## coroc (15. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Prinzipiell sind alle User jederzeit aufgerufen, Feedback zu geben - dafür gibt es ja dieses Unterforum
> Aber ich weiß, dass solche Dauereinrichtungen viele Leute nicht so sehr motivieren, wie zeitlich begrenzte Aktionen. Stellt sich die Frage, wie oft und in welcher Form die User so etwas am liebsten hätten.
> - Einmal im Monat eine Sprechstunde, in der man 2-3 Mods beliebig löchern kann?
> - Alle zwei Wochen Analyse eines Fallbeispiels?
> ...


 Das ist ne gute Idee. So kann man, würd ich sagen, die Schlucht zwischen Mods und den normalen Usern verkleinern  und das Phänomen (was glaube zum Teil) existiert, die Mods machen was sie Lust haben, was aber im großteil der Fälle nicht so ist, zu einer besseren Atmosphäre verändern.

Dann tu ich meine Sichtweise in Sache Troll, DAU, Noob usw. auch nochmal kunt:

Ich denke, unter wirkliche Beleidigungen zählen wir alle etwas andres, was ich nicht nenne will und auch nicht muss. Es kommt auf den zusammenhang an,



> User XYZ ist ein Troll.


klingt natürlich anders, als


> wir müssen was gegen Trolle machen.



Ich denke, man sollte sagen, dass man die Begriffe in einem beleidigenden Sinne lassen sollte, auch wen es eigentlich anders gemeint war, denn dann kommt es zu diskussionen zwischen Mods und User, die keinen guten Einfluss nehmen werden.

Ich persönlich bin froh, das solch eine Diskussion zustande gekommen ist, statt einem: wir gehen hart gegen alle User die mit gerbeitet haben vor, was ich mir allerdings auch nicht hätte vorstellen können


----------



## Cook2211 (15. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, schlägst du vor, dass wir bereits früher (z.B. kleineren Vergehen) für OT eine gelbe Karte (Warnung) geben sollen, aber dafür ein User mehr gelbe Karten anhäufen darf, bevor er eine erste rote (Verwarnung) kassiert?
> Das ist sicherlich denkenswert.
> Wie sehen das andere Nutzer? Es wäre quasi eine Entschärfung der Warnungen durch Inflation.



Das wäre mMn eine gute Sache. Man könnte ja beispielsweise sagen zwei Gelbe geben einen Punkt. Das wäre dann auch transparent für den User. Und wenn der Tonfall der Gelben auch noch etwas persönlicher ist, Dann könnte das durchaus helfen in hitzigen Diskussionen die Wogen zu glätten. Es sei denn, es werden grobe Beleidigungen o.Ä. ausgesprochen. dann müssen natürlich direkt Punkte verteilt werden. 
Und wenn man dazu noch klipp und klar festlegt, dass die Benutzung von abwertenden Begriffen wie Noob (egal in welchem Kontext) eine gelbe Karte nach sich zieht, dann beugt man einer "ungleichen" Handhabung durch die Mods vor, und kein User braucht sich anschließend zu beschweren.



> Prinzipiell sind alle User jederzeit aufgerufen, Feedback zu geben - dafür gibt es ja dieses Unterforum
> Aber ich weiß, dass solche Dauereinrichtungen viele Leute nicht so sehr motivieren, wie zeitlich begrenzte Aktionen. Stellt sich die Frage, wie oft und in welcher Form die User so etwas am liebsten hätten.
> - Einmal im Monat eine Sprechstunde, in der man 2-3 Mods beliebig löchern kann?
> - Alle zwei Wochen Analyse eines Fallbeispiels?
> - Jede Woche eine Art Mod-Kolumne (als News auf der Main? Dann bekommen es mehr mit, den Feedbackbereich liest ja kaum jemand) zu einem entsprechenden Thema und der Rest ergibt sich im Kommentarthread?



Ich finde, ein monatlicher "Moderations-Abend", bei dem man mit der Moderation gewisse Dinge besprechen kann, Feedbacks geben kann, oder Fallbeispiele von Verwarnungen etc. durchsprechen kann, wäre eine durchaus feine Sache, so lange es so gesittet zugeht wie in diesem Thread bisher.
Das käme dann auch dem entgegen, was Teil dieser Beschwerde ist: mehr Kommunikation mit den Usern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich finde, ein monatlicher "Moderations-Abend", bei dem man mit der Moderation gewisse Dinge besprechen kann, Feedbacks geben kann, oder Fallbeispiele von Verwarnungen etc. durchsprechen kann, wäre eine durchaus feine Sache, so lange es so gesittet zugeht wie in diesem Thread bisher.
> Das käme dann auch dem entgegen, was Teil dieser Beschwerde ist: mehr Kommunikation mit den Usern.


 
Prinzipiell schon. Da befürchte ich aber schon, dass die "angeschossenen" User den nutzen werden um wieder den wilden Mob auszupacken und wieder mehr gelöscht werden muss als es wert ist.
Wir können das (wie Stephan schon gesagt hat nach einiger Zeit der internen Koordination) von meiner Seite aus gerne probieren, denn ich bin in diesem Thread hier schon überrascht worden wie gesittet es zugegangen ist.  
Wenn der Versuch allerdings misslingt und der Thread binnen kurzer Zeit ausartet werden wir das Projekt sicherlich wieder einmotten.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> Prinzipiell schon. Da befürchte ich aber schon, dass die "angeschossenen" User den nutzen werden um wieder den wilden Mob auszupacken und wieder mehr gelöscht werden muss als es wert ist.
> Wir können das (wie Stephan schon gesagt hat nach einiger Zeit der internen Koordination) von meiner Seite aus gerne probieren, denn ich bin in diesem Thread hier schon überrascht worden wie gesittet es zugegangen ist.
> Wenn der Versuch allerdings misslingt und der Thread binnen kurzer Zeit ausartet werden wir das Projekt sicherlich wieder einmotten.



Vielleicht können wir euch ja auch da überraschen


----------



## mmayr (15. September 2012)

Ich sehe immer noch keinen Sinn darin, Wörter zu verbieten!!!!! 
Wenn ich über die Noobs meiner gestrigen BF3 Runde Berichte, soll ich dafür dann eine Warnung kriegen? Es geht um den Zusammenhang in dem das Wort als Beleidigung verwendet wird!


----------



## Jimini (15. September 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> Ich sehe immer noch keinen Sinn darin, Wörter zu verbieten!!!!!
> Wenn ich über die Noobs meiner gestrigen BF3 Runde Berichte, soll ich dafür dann eine Warnung kriegen? Es geht um den Zusammenhang in dem das Wort als Beleidigung verwendet wird!


 Wenn die angesprochenen Personen sich dadurch beleidigt fühlen und hier im Forum unterwegs sind, dann würdest du eine Verwarnung kriegen. Wenn ich mich hingegen über (fiktives Beispiel) "den Vollidioten, der mir den Seitenspiegel abgetreten hat" aufrege, ist das natürlich was anderes.

Zusammenfassend: wenn ein Wort in augenscheinlich beleidigender Absicht gegen jemand hier verwendet wird, ist mit einer Verwarnung zu rechnen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## McClaine (15. September 2012)

Hat die Moderation schon zusammengefunden, evtl paar Vorschläge zu machen?! Wenn der Thread älter als 12h ist, wird er kalt


----------



## XE85 (15. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Hat die Moderation schon zusammengefunden, evtl paar Vorschläge zu machen?



Ein bisschen Zeit musst du uns schon geben. Wir haben alle auch ein (Berufs-)Leben abseits des Forums. Bei so einem wichtigen Thema sollten sich schon alle, oder zumindest die meisten, Mods und auch die Administration äussern können und das Thema muss intern genau abgesprochen werden. Das geht schlicht nicht von heute auf morgen.

mfg


----------



## DaStash (17. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist sie das? Und wenn er 40 Freunde hat, dann ist er immer unschuldig, egal was er macht?
> Sorry, aber die Durchsetzung von Regeln ist kein demokratischer Prozess. Du stimmst auch nicht mit dem Polizisten ab, der dich rechts rausgewunken hast, ob DU mit 2 Promille nicht doch noch fahrtauglich bist.
> Über einen unabhängigen Schlichter lässt, sich (s.o.) sprechen (wenn man den jemanden findet - s.o.), aber nur jemanden zu haben, "der seine Ansicht teilt", ist nun wirklich keine Grundlage für ein faires System.


Den Vergleich kann ich nicht zustimmen, da er ja vorraussetzt, das der Verstoß eindeutig ist und ich redete von einem "nicht" eindeutigen Verstoß und das ist nunmal, bei meinem eingangs genannten Beispiel, der Fall gewesen und da halte ich es dann für angebracht eine Lösung zu finden wo beide ihre berechtigen Standpunkte anerkannt bekommen. 
Es geht mir/ uns nicht darum einen, wie schon im Schreiben genannt, Freifahrtsschein für langjährige Forennutzer zu erhalten oder Regelverstöße wegzudiskutieren, sondern es geht darum das wir, die Nutzer, dass Gefühl haben, dass die Regulierungen immer "sensibler" werden und dabei eine Kluft zwischen MOderation und Nutzer entsteht, die es so früher nicht gab und die dafür sorgt, dass immer weniger Kommunikation entsteht, welche, siehe früher, eher dazu geeignet ist, kleinere Entgleisungen nachhaltig zu lösen als wenn man da stur und technokratisch gegen vorgeht.



> Strenggenommen ist es eher umgekehrt: Das Level, ab dem Verwarnungen gerechtfertigt ist, wird normalerweise lang vor dem Punkt erreicht, an dem es gerechtfertigt ist, in die Ausdrucksweise des Users einzugreifen und zu löschen. Das gilt insbesondere in einer laufenden Diskussion, die dann oftmals die Löschung oder Editierung weiterer Posts von Usern erfordert, die sich überhaupt nichts haben zu Schulden kommen lassen.


Und genau das ist ja das Problem, da so etwas oftmals Auslegungssache ist. Ich hatte erst neulich solch einen Fall, denn ich begründbar anders gesehen hatte und wo auch in vergleichbaren Threads oft anders mit umgegangen wird, wenn denn überhaupt etwas passiert. 



> Dass das für dich frustierend ist, ist nachvollziehbar - aber leider ist es auch "working as intended":
> Ja, wir Mods sitzen am längeren Hebel. Müssen wir auch, um unsere Arbeit machen zu können.
> 
> Und, auf die Gefahr hin, unhöflich zu sein - aber es ist dein Beispiel:
> ...


 Ähm, mir war das nicht bewußt, da ich nicht jeniger welcher war, ich hatte das nur aufgegriffen um eine bestimmte Sachlage darzustellen.


> Aber, um auf den vorletzten Satz einzugehen:
> Selbst wenn ein User Einsicht und Klärungsbereitschaft zeigt, ist das kein Anlass, eine Verwarnung zurückzunehmen. Das erteilen einer Verwarnung ist die Feststellung von Tatsachen. Das jemand hinterher seine Taten bereuht, ist kein besonders belohnenswerter Akt, sondern das ist das ureigenste Ziel der ganzen Aktion. Idealerweise nimmt er sich das Ganze zu Herzen und begeht so einen Fehler nicht noch einmal. Dann kann ihm der eine Eintrag auch egal sein.


 Absolut verständlich aber wie schon oft geschrieben, sind es nicht immer Tatsachen und ich bin auch durchaus in der Lage die Forenregeln zu deuten und bei Dingen wo es einfach sehr differenziert zu betrachten ist finde ich, sollte man eher durch ein klärendes Gespräch kommunizieren als über eine, "Ich bin Moderator, ich habe Recht" Verwarnung. In eindeutigen Fällen ist das natürlich anders zu handhaben.


> Der einzige denkbare Rücknahmegrund ist die Festellung, dass die Vergabe nie gerechtfertigt war.


... beziehungsweise stark strittig so das man, wenn Klärungsbereitschaft besteht, im Zweifel für den Angeklagten gelten lassen sollte. 




> Sicherlich ist eine unabhängige, neutrale Instanz immer besser. Aber woher nehmen?
> Administration und der persönliche Lieblingsmod (oder mehrere - aber bitte nicht heimlich 10 anschreiben, in der Hoffnung, dass einer Ja sagt und man neunmal Nein ignorieren kann) stehen jetzt schon zur Verfügung. Unter den normalen Usern zufällig einen in diesem Fall neutralen und allgemein objektiven rauszupicken, wäre wohl sehr schwer. Und Personen, die sich allgemein als neutrale Schlichter in Threads hervortun, versuchen wir schnellstmöglich zu rekrutieren


Das ist eine sehr gute Frage, die ich jetzt so auch nicht endgültig beantworten kann aber ich denke das es da eine Lösung geben kann, ist ja nicht so das es dafür keine Ressourcen gibt oder eben keine Ressourcen geschaffen werden könnten.

Bei PCG gab es mal früher die Poweruser, welche eine Art Bindeglied waren zwischen den Moderatoren und der Community. Diese hatten Zugang zu den Moderatorenforen aber keine Rechte zu moderieren. Solche User, wie ich auch mal einer war, eignen sich hervorragend dafür und würden dann in solchen Fällen vermitteln können, eben weil Sie das Bindeglied zwischen den beiden "Parteien" darstellen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. September 2012)

Die Einführung der Poweruser war eine der größte Katastrophen die das PCG-Forum je erlebt hat(abgesehen von der Eröffnung von PCGHX ). Weder User("warum ist der jetzt besser als ich?") noch Moderatoren(ohne Vorwarnung gab es plötzlich eine neue Benutzergruppe deren genaue Rechte keiner kannte) kamen damit klar.

Moderatoren ohne die Möglichkeit Sperren etc. zu verhängen("Community Cadet") gab/gibt es daneben allerdings auch.


----------



## DaStash (17. September 2012)

Na gut, wenn das nicht ordentlich vorab kommuniziert wurde ist das natürlich suboptimal, davon habe ich allerdings damals nichts mitbekommen. Das lief halt einfach. 
Abgesehen davon habe ich ja hier einen konkreten Verwendungszweck benannt. Ich könnte mir das gut vorstellen, dass das funktioniert. Man könnte dann eventuell den PU wählen lassen, so könnte man sicher stellen das es die größt mögliche Akzeptanz, auch auf beiden Seiten gibt. Zu mindest wäre das ein Ansatz, der dem "Schlichterpunkt" entgegenkommt. Kann man ja noch weiter ausbauen den Gedanken. 

MfG


----------



## Malkav85 (17. September 2012)

Oha, das mit der "Zweiklassengesellschaft" finde ich persönlich schon im Luxx nicht so toll. Nur wer dort zahlt, bekommt extras. Ich finde, sowas sollte man hier nicht einführen bzw. andere nicht unbedingt bevorzugen. 

Aber im Endeffekt kann man es eh keinem Recht machen


----------



## DaStash (17. September 2012)

Wieso Zweiklassengesellschaft?

MfG


----------



## Lexx (17. September 2012)

Die vom Themenersteller dargestellten Sachverhalte haben mich (und einige weitere 
langjährige Benutzer) zu einem (temporären) Rückzug/"Boykott" des Forums bewogen.
Wobei ich zugebe, das war nicht der einzige Grund unserer Entscheidung.

Ich von meiner Seite konnte nur feststellen, daß es vernünftige, gelassene und besonnene 
Moderatoren gab (gibt?), die Beiträge durchaus "parken" konnten, um den jeweiligen Beitrag 
zu redigieren, und bei Anderen der Colt schon ziemlich locker saß, für die der Begriff "Warnschuss" 
ein Fremdwort gewesen sein dürfte oder immer nocht ist.

Abgesehen davon, scheint es diesbezüglich KEINEN gemeinsamen "redaktionellen" 
Verhaltenskodex gegeben zu haben (und scheint es offensichtlich immer noch nicht zu geben?). 
Es herrscht quasi eine Art Anarchie unter den Moderatoren.

Weiters weiß ich aus meiner Ausbildung: "Macht" führt immer zu einer gewissen Art von Missbrauch. 
Kein Mensch scheint davor gefeit, der Eine mehr, der Andere weniger. Auch kommen hier individuelle,
persönliche Zu- und Abneigungen, Neid, Komplexe und ähnliche Dinge zum Tragen.

Das Thema ist so alt, wie es BBS, IRC, (Usenet,) Mailinglists und weitere Formen des elektronischen
Wissens-, Meinungs- und Gedankenaustauschs gibt. Und noch viel viel älter.. wenn man die Geschichte
der Menscheit betrachtet.

Aber eine Analyse der jeweiligen Psychen und Charaktere, denen man "Macht" erteilt, scheint doch 
ein wenig.. übertrieben.. (?)

MfG
Kasperl (oder doch Petzi?)

Nachtrag: meiner Meinung nach hat sich ein "Moderator" auch objektiv zu verhalten, und sich nicht
mit seiner persönlichen, subjektiven Meinung/Perspektive/Standpunkt einzumischen.

Moderation und Teilnahme an einer Diskussion sind zwei grundverschiedene Dinge/Positionen und 
wären anstandshalber tunlichst in verschiedene Rollen zu teilen/trennen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Na gut, wenn das nicht ordentlich vorab kommuniziert wurde ist das natürlich suboptimal, davon habe ich allerdings damals nichts mitbekommen. Das lief halt einfach.



Du hättest deine Mitleserechte (das durften die auch noch? *grübel* Ich muss vieles verdrängt haben) dann mal nutzen sollen, um den Aufstand im Sternchenträgerforum zu verfolgen 
Die Übertragung des Power-User-Konzeptes halte ich jedenfalls für nicht brauchbar, denn die Power-User wurden ~willkürlich (iirc waren sogar Leute darunter, die kurz vor einer Dauersperre standen...) von der Redaktion ernannt. Diese hat aber überhaupt nicht die Zeit, aus tausenden User diejenigen rauszupicken, die in einem Streitfall (insbesondere einem andauernden, mit verhärteten Fronten) das nötige diplomatische Geschick für die Schlichterrolle mitbringen. Und zudem wären es eben wieder von der Redaktion ernannte Personen - und damit aus Sicht schlichtungsbedürftiger Nutzer vermutlich keinen Deut unabhängiger, als redaktionsernannte Moderatoren und redaktionsinterne Administratoren. Das begrüßenswerte Ziel, eine unabhängige, fähige Schlichterinstanz zu schaffen, lässt sich so nicht erreichen.


----------



## Jimini (17. September 2012)

Power User hatten afaik nur ein eigenes Unterforum, konnten aber nicht in das STF reinschauen. Glaube ich zumindest - ich glaube, ich war SCO und Power User, kann mich aber nicht mehr wirklich dran erinnern, wie das bei anderen war.

Die Problematik liegt meiner Meinung nach JETZT auch nicht in der Frage, ob Moderatoren objektiv sind. Bei PCGames wurden die Posten und Pöstchen in einer herrlichen Vetternwirtschaft vergeben, Admins und Redakteure waren ab 2005 oder so kaum noch im Forum tätig (von Gr00ve mal abgesehen, der als Bindeglied fungieren sollte), wodurch die Moderatorenschaft ziemlich schalten und walten konnte. Jetzt ist es allerdings so, dass a) Admins und Reds viel näher am Geschehen und b) die Regeln wesentlich strikter sind, hieraus ergibt sich c) nicht mehr der Staat im Staate, den es noch bei PCG und Konsorten gab.
Und ohne jetzt groß Interna ausplaudern zu wollen - es gibt hier und da schon interne Diskussionen darüber, wie in einem bestimmten Fall verfahren werden soll. Es ist also nicht so, dass wir intern alles abnicken und durchwinken. 
Ein Schlichter ist zwar grundsätzlich eine tolle Idee, bindet aber sehr stark personelle Ressourcen. Ich bin daher dafür, einfach nochmal deutlich im Forum kundzutun, dass Moderatoren durchaus als Ansprechpartner gedacht sind, auch für Fälle, wenn sich jemand ungerecht behandelt fühlt. Intern bekommen wir sowas meiner Meinung nach gut hin, wovon man hier draußen natürlich nicht viel mitbekommt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das einen fruchtbaren Boden darstellt 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2012)

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das ein extra " Wachhabender " was bringt, der würde auch nur Unruhe reinbringen. Viele hätten wohl eher das Gefühl von Neid oder Mißtrauen gegenüber dieser Person. Wer sollte den denn wählen? Ich für meine Person kann nur sagen das man mit den Mods reden kann wenn was sein sollte


----------



## Pokerclock (17. September 2012)

Und wie wäre es wenn Stephan einfach den Posten übernimmt? Ich meine, er ist Admin und den Moderatoren übergeordnet. Wenn sich jemand tatsächlich keinem Moderator anvertrauen kann oder will, bleibt immer noch diese Möglichkeit. 

Sie besteht aktuell bereits schon, wird aber leider viel zu wenig genutzt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2012)

Das wäre dann wohl die beste Person dafür. Germany 10 Points


----------



## DaStash (17. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das ein extra " Wachhabender " was bringt, der würde auch nur Unruhe reinbringen. Viele hätten wohl eher das Gefühl von Neid oder Mißtrauen gegenüber dieser Person. Wer sollte den denn wählen? Ich für meine Person kann nur sagen das man mit den Mods reden kann wenn was sein sollte


Hatte ich ja geschrieben. Man kann ja die Situation öffentlich erörtern und die Community abstimmen lassen

1.) ob überhaupt und 2.) Wen

Zu Zweitens könnte man dann ja User sich bewerben lassen. So läßt sich dann vielleicht jemand finden dem solch eine Aufgabe als Bindeglied zwischen der Community und den Moderatoren im Streitfalle liegt.

Alternativ könnte man es besser kommunizieren das in solchen Fällen Stephan der richtige Ansprechpartner ist, ich glaube das weiß einfach kaum einer. 

Oder wie wäre es mit einem Forenbereich, wo man bezüglich einer "ungerechten" Verwarnung oder Ähnliches einen Thread erstellt. Dieser ist dann für den Threadersteller sichtbar und für alle Moderatoren, ähnlich dem Vorbereitungsforum. So kann man mit seinem Anliegen möglichst viele Moderatoren ansprechen und dann schneller bzw. überhaupt eine Klärung herbeiführen. Wäre das machbar?

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Zu Zweitens könnte man dann ja User sich bewerben lassen. So läßt sich dann vielleicht jemand finden dem solch eine Aufgabe als Bindeglied zwischen der Community und den Moderatoren im Streitfalle liegt.
> 
> Alternativ könnte man es besser kommunizieren das in solchen Fällen Stephan der richtige Ansprechpartner ist, ich glaube das weiß einfach kaum einer.
> 
> ...



Wenn man so etwas wirklich ins Auge fassen will, müßten ja schon Vorschläge von der Rennleitung kommen für mögliche Kandidaten da am ehesten die Member kennen dürften. Selber wählen lassen hätte das Problem das ja kaum einer wirklich jeden Member kennt, Forumsübergreifend dürften wohl nur die wenigsten bekannt sein und wie die ticken.


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2012)

Noch mehr Personal und Leute die irgendwo Zwischengeschalten sind, komplizieren doch das ganze System. 
Egal welchen Namen oder Titel man diesen Personen gibt.
MMn kann man mit (fast) jeder Person hier reden, vorausgesetzt es passiert im Rahmen vernuenftiger, respektvoller Umgangsformen.
Klar, wenn ich nem Mod schreibe: "Du Vollidiot, wieso hast du mich hier verwarnt, oder gesperrt, weil ich den Noob da Apfelfanboi genannt habe." das mein Wunsch nach Revidierung nicht ganz nachgekommen wird.
Keine Ahnung, ich versuche meinem Gegenueber, gelingt nicht immer, so zu behandeln, wie ich selbst gerne behandelt werden wuerde. Hat mich bisher immer ganz weit gebracht.

Das Stephan eine Ansprechperson ist, sollte man vielleicht irgendwo in dicken Lettern deutlich sichtbar machen.

Eine Zweiklassengesellschaft ist absolut nicht erstrebenswert.
Was ist denn ein "wertvollerer" User? Wie will man differenzieren?
Dem Postingcounter nach? Dann koennten wir alle, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nach, auf Quanti, Softy, Doc u.A aufschauen.
Ich fuer meine Person bin eher ein "stiller" Leser, der ab und an seinen Senf dazugibt.
Gibt 3 Foren wo ich unterwegs bin, CB, Luxx und hier, aber auf CB dauerte es ueberhaupt sehr sehr lange Zeit bis ich mich ueberhaupt mal registriert hatte und gepostet hab ich kaum was. Im Luxx aehnlich. Hier bin ich bisschen aktiver, aber ich vermeide es, ueberall und zu jeder Gelegenheit meinen Senf beizugeben.

Ich mein die Regeln sind doch ziehmlich klar. Wieso gibt es da Diskussionsbedarf?
Weil frueher vieles durchgehen gelassen wurde?
Weil da nicht so genau geschaut wurde?

Vielleicht ist der Ton ja im Gesamten rauer geworden, das da mal durchgegriffen wird.
Nochmal, wir haben hier ein Regelwerk, und wenn ich ueber die Straenge schlage, muss ich mit den Konsequenzen leben.

Und ich find da gibt es keine Auslegungssache.
Mag sein das manche Faelle unterschiedlich bewertet werden, aber wenn ein Vergehen nicht geahnet wird, macht es doch mein Vergehen doch nicht besser. Steht doch zu der Sche**** die ihr macht 
Vielleicht, aber nur im seltenen Ausnahmefall, wird etwas nicht gelungen geschrieben und es wird total missverstanden, aber da gibt es eine Instanz die sich da Stephan nennt, falls man sich gar nicht einigen kann.

Wenn ich unsinnig spamme, muss ich damit leben, das ich einige Zeit nicht posten darf.
Wenn ich jemanden Fanboy (mehrmals?) nenne, siehe oben.
Wenn ich sonst Forenregeln nicht beachte, siehe oben.

k.A was daran unklar sein sollte.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2012)

Also falls Verminaard mal ä, ö und ü auf seine Tastatur montiert, sollen er und Citynomad den Job machen.


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Also falls Verminaard mal ä, ö und ü auf seine Tastatur montiert, sollen er und Citynomad den Job machen.


 
Oehm ich hab durchaus Umlaute, aber irgendwann so 1996/97 rum, gab es doch (Online)Spiele die keine Umlaute unterstuetzen.
Tu mich unheimlich schwer Umlaute zu schreiben. Bei geschaeftlichen Schriftstuecken muss ich mich halt zusammenreissen, dauert dementsprechend laenger.

Sorry fuer OT


----------



## Olstyle (17. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Oder wie wäre es mit einem Forenbereich, wo man bezüglich einer "ungerechten" Verwarnung oder Ähnliches einen Thread erstellt. Dieser ist dann für den Threadersteller sichtbar und für alle Moderatoren, ähnlich dem Vorbereitungsforum. So kann man mit seinem Anliegen möglichst viele Moderatoren ansprechen und dann schneller bzw. überhaupt eine Klärung herbeiführen. Wäre das machbar?


Man könnte im Grunde das Vorbereitunsgforum dafür missbrauchen, die Rechte sind nämlich dort genau so gesetzt. Klingt auf jeden Fall spannend.

Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man so eine Diskussion "allein gegen den Rest der Welt" als User wirklich möchte.


----------



## coroc (17. September 2012)

Ich denke, der Ansattz ist gut nur die umsetzung...Wer legt sich alleine als kleiner User mit nem Modteam an?


----------



## Jimini (17. September 2012)

Verminaard trifft es meiner Meinung nach ziemlich auf den Punkt. Wir HABEN ja Ansprechpartner hier im Forum, nur wird diese Möglichkeit bislang ziemlich selten genutzt. Am sinnvollsten ist es, so finde ich, erstmal auf die BESTEHENDEN Möglichkeiten hinzuweisen, bevor jetzt eine neue Instanz geschaffen wird, die diese Abläufe verkompliziert und verzögert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man so eine Diskussion "allein gegen den Rest der Welt" als User wirklich möchte.


Das hat man jetzt auch schon, wenn man mit manchem Mod schreibt, sofern er überhaupt antwortet.


----------



## Jimini (17. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das hat man jetzt auch schon, wenn man mit manchem Mod schreibt, sofern er überhaupt antwortet.


 Dann wäre das doch ein Punkt, an dem man zuerst ansetzen sollte. Und wenn man sich von einem Mod unfair behandelt fühlt, kann man sich entweder an einen anderen Mod oder direkt an Stephan wenden. 
Die bisherigen Fälle, die ich mitbekommen habe, waren allerdings eher davon geprägt, dass User XY übelst rumgeschimpft hat und sich dann bei Stephan ausgeweint hat. Es sollte klar sein, dass Stephan sich mit solchen Anliegen direkt an uns wendet und dann zeigt sich meist sehr schnell, wie berechtigt die Beschwerde ist. Ich sehe uns als Team aber als so fähig an, dass wir das gut hinbekommen sollten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Olstyle (17. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das hat man jetzt auch schon, wenn man mit manchem Mod schreibt, sofern er überhaupt antwortet.


Die Mails auf die ich nicht geantwortet habe kann ich an einer Hand abzählen und sie waren sicher nicht frei von eindeutigen Beleidigungen. Ich denke den Anderen geht es da ähnlich.
Womit wir wieder bei haltlosen Vorwürfen wären.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2012)

Naja, einen Mod habe ich mal indirekt zurück beleidigt, aber damit war die Sache für beide gegessen. Zumindest kam es mit so vor. 

Dass ihr intern nicht generell der selben Meinung seid, hat mir ein Mod auch mal bestätigt, da er die Entscheidungen von anderen Mods auch nicht immer versteht.

@Olstyle
Du bist mir keine Mail schuldig und der Mod, von dem ich mal keine Antwort bekommen hatte, war wegen mehreren Vorfällen einfach zu genervt, um zu antworten. Das hatte nichts mit meiner Mail an sich zu tun.


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Ich denke, der Ansattz ist gut nur die umsetzung...Wer legt sich alleine als kleiner User mit nem Modteam an?


 
Ich wuerde mich jederzeit mit einem Mod anlegen, wenn ich der Meinung bin, das ich ungerecht behandelt werden wuerde.
Nur dafuer wuerde ich vorher mal alles ueberpruefen, und schauen ob ich nicht doch einen Fehler gemacht habe.

Man kann nicht erst lospoltern, und darauf bauen, das einem recht gegeben wird.
Ich persoenlich, versuche die Fehlerquelle meinerseits im Vorfeld auszuschliessen, bevor ich mich an Andere wende.
Mache ich doch im normalen Leben genauso.
Bevor ich mich mit einer Hotline wegen irgendwas rumaergere, schaue ich doch zuerst ob ich nicht irgendwo einen Bock gebaut habe.

Die Mods sind auch "auch nur" normale User, die sich durch Verhalten ausgezeichnet haben, und so durch den Staff gebeten wurden mehr Aufgaben zu uebernehmen. Unentgeltlich, mit erheblichen Zeitaufwand verbunden und mit dem Undank der User bestraft.

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Wie ich mit den Leuten umgehe, so wird mit mir auch umgegangen. Somit sollten eigentlich die Beruehrungsaengste mit Mods oder dem Staff unbegruendet sein.
Ist doch keiner daran Interessiert hier die dicksten Eier zu zeigen, nur das im Umkehrschluss dann die User dem Forum fernbleiben.
Waer doch massiv kontraproduktiv und wuerd nach relativ kurzer Zeit auffallen, wuerde das so von Einzelnen gehandhabt werden.
Auch klar das sich nicht jeder unbedingt gegenseitig riechen kann. Ist wie in der weiten Welt da draussen auch.
Aber auch hier kein Problem. Es gibt ja mehrere verschiedene Mods an die man sich wenden kann.
Ich glaube aber kaum das ein Unvernuenftiger dabei ist.
Und sollte mal einer einen schlechten Tag haben, kann ich doch auch als User etwas Nachsicht walten lassen und vielleicht einen Schritt zurueckgehen anstatt nur vorzupreschen und auf meine "Rechte" zu pochen.
Wir sind doch alles nur Menschen, mit Hoehen und Tiefen.

Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich die Initiative toll, die diesen Threads ins leben gerufen hat.
Dieser ganze Dialog, gefuehrt wie es bisher war, bringt und alle doch nur weiter


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Man könnte im Grunde das Vorbereitunsgforum dafür missbrauchen, die Rechte sind nämlich dort genau so gesetzt. Klingt auf jeden Fall spannend.



Ich denke mal, es wäre technisch auch ein vertretbarer Aufwand, ein gesondertes "Einzelfeedbackforum" mit gleichen Rechten einzurichten. Rechte müssen afaik eh für jede Benutzergruppe für jedes (Unter-)Forum vergeben werden, eins mehr macht den Kohl auch nicht mehr fetter.
Ganz großer Vorteil wäre auf alle Fälle:
Wenn dieses Forum nicht übermäßig missbraucht wird, könnte es jeder Mod, jeder Admin und alle ggf. darüber hinaus an einer Schlichterrolle interessierten z.B. Redakteure abonnieren. Wer wirklich ungerecht behandelt wird, hat so sehr schnell und sehr einfach wirklich alle angesprochen, die hier etwas entscheiden möchten - und er hat umgekehrt nicht die hohe Hemmschwelle, die er ggf. bei einer persönlichen Nachricht an einen Admin oder gar Chef. Red. hat, das es von Seiten der Lesenden ein pull-Prinzip ist.




coroc schrieb:


> Ich denke, der Ansattz ist gut nur die umsetzung...Wer legt sich alleine als kleiner User mit nem Modteam an?


 
Also zumindest einige von denjenigen, die definitiv nicht zu unrecht gemaßregelt wurden, legen sich sehr gern und wortstark mit mehreren Moderatoren, Admins oder ähnlichen an 
Ich denke mal, diejenigen, bei denen eine eindeutige Ungerechtigkeit vorliegt, werden sich auch überwinden. Der Vorteil ist ja definitiv, dass dieses Forum auch gesteigerte Aufmerksamkeit oberhalb der Moderationsebene genießen könnte/dürfte/sollte. Falls technisch möglich würde ich sogar vorschlagen, dass die Lösch- und Bearbeiten-Rechte von Moderatoren in diesem Forum nicht gelten. So hat jeder User die 100%ige Garantie, dass Machtmissbräuche nicht unbemerkt bleiben.


----------



## coroc (17. September 2012)

Das wär nen Ansatz. Ich glaub, wenns bedarf gäbe, würde ich mich auch mit euch anlegen


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2012)

@ruyven
Meinst du jetzt, dass Mods keine Beiträge mehr löschen können sollten?
Das finde ich nicht so gut, denn dann würden Beleidigungen ja einfach stehen bleiben.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. September 2012)

Naja, vllt. ein bisschen "sachdienlicher", teilweise werden ja Dinge gelöscht, über die alle schmunzeln... Und die auch so gemeint waren, so zum drüber lachen...


----------



## Pokerclock (17. September 2012)

Die Möglichkeit Beiträge zu löschen dürfte in einem nicht-öffentlichen Unterforum auch gar nicht notwendig sein. Einerseits eben weil es nicht-öffentlich ist das Löschen rechtswidriger Inhalte nicht vorgeschrieben andererseits haben alle Moderatoren so viel Übung im Beleidigtwerden dass das Löschen gar nicht den Aufwand wert ist.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. September 2012)

Jep, da müssen alle umdenken. Auch die "normalen" User...


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2012)

@ruyven
Vergiss die Frage, ich hab's falsch verstanden.


----------



## Olstyle (17. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> @ruyven
> Meinst du jetzt, dass Mods keine Beiträge mehr löschen können sollten?
> Das finde ich nicht so gut, denn dann würden Beleidigungen ja einfach stehen bleiben.



Die Rechte wären nur in besagtem Beschwerdeforum so gesetzt. In den anderen Foren wird natürlich, wenn nötig, weiter gelöscht.

EDIT: Arg, mit dem Handy bin ich wohl immernoch zu langsam.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. September 2012)

Die Idee eines Beschwerdeforums finde ich gar nicht mal schlecht. Quasi der Kummerkasten


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. September 2012)

Genau, das is ne gute Idee.


----------



## Jimini (18. September 2012)

Ich sehe bei einem öffentlichen Beschwerdeforum eine sehr große Gefahr einer Prangerwirkung. Ich wiederhole noch einmal: es kommt selten vor, dass sich jemand aufgrund _konstruktiv_ an einen anderen Mod oder an Stephan wendet. Meist sind die Mails beleidigend - und genau solchen Usern möchte ich persönlich keine Bühne geben, auf der sie sich dann öffentlichen auskotzen dürfen. Wenn schon die bisherigen Möglichkeiten kaum genutzt werden, verstehe ich nicht, wieso die Verlagerung dieser Diskussionen in die Öffentlichkeit erstrebenswert sein sollte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2012)

Wenn wir einen öffentlichen Beschwerdethread einrichten dann müssten wir da vermutlich gefühlte 90% der Posts wegen Beleidigungen und bösen Ausdrücken sofort wieder löschen. Das kann kaum der Sinn der Sache sein.

Die meisten User, die sich bei uns beschweren tun das leider nicht im geringsten sachlich, sondern in einer äußerst wüsten Art will ichs mal nennen. 

Wir sind regelmäßig mit dermaßen bösen PNs konfrontiert (nicht nur übel beleidigend, auch Leib und Leben bedrohend, kein Scherz!) dass ich ein sehr schlechtes Gefühl dabei hätte, einen öffentlichen Thread dfazu zu haben, denn wir können leider nicht immer schnell genug löschen bevor sich ein wieterer womöglich minderjähriger Forennutzer wieder die nächste Anregung üblen Wortschatzes im PCGHX-Forum angeeignet hat. 

Das können wir in der Form einfach nicht bringen.


----------



## mmayr (18. September 2012)

Wer von euch ist eigentlich Clemens? Der hat letztlich eine gute Kolumne darüber geschrieben.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. September 2012)

Ist der Kindergarten immernoch nicht vorbei? Und das alles weil ein paar Postings gelöscht wurden....


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> Wer von euch ist eigentlich Clemens? Der hat letztlich eine gute Kolumne darüber geschrieben.


Achja, die "Peripheriekolumne" über die Idioten die sich hier als Mods rumtreiben... 
Clemens hat neben der Kolumne auch in so mancher Printausgabe die Rechtsartikel verfasst... das sollte Hinweis genug sein


----------



## McClaine (18. September 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Kindergarten immernoch nicht vorbei? Und das alles weil ein paar Postings gelöscht wurden....



Anscheinend verstehst du nicht worum es geht - da ist die Tür


----------



## DaStash (18. September 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei einem öffentlichen Beschwerdeforum eine sehr große Gefahr einer Prangerwirkung. Ich wiederhole noch einmal: es kommt selten vor, dass sich jemand aufgrund _konstruktiv_ an einen anderen Mod oder an Stephan wendet. Meist sind die Mails beleidigend - und genau solchen Usern möchte ich persönlich keine Bühne geben, auf der sie sich dann öffentlichen auskotzen dürfen. Wenn schon die bisherigen Möglichkeiten kaum genutzt werden, verstehe ich nicht, wieso die Verlagerung dieser Diskussionen in die Öffentlichkeit erstrebenswert sein sollte.
> 
> MfG Jimini


Jep, dass sehe ich auch so. Deshalb hatte ich ja vorgeschlagen, dass es ähnlich dem Vorbereitungsforum umgesetzt wird. SOll konkret heißen:

- Es kann nur der entsprechende Thread-Ersteller sehen
- Es können alle Mod´s sehen und Admins
- kein an den Pranger stellen
- quasi nicht öffentlich, lediglich semi-öffentlich, für jene die angesprochen werden sollen

Und ich finde es ok wenn ich mich als Einzelner mehreren gegenüber rechtfertige. Wenn man einen begründeten Standpunkt hat ist das vertretbar, jedenfalls besser als einzeln per PN.
Und die Idee das MOD´s/ Admins den Thread abbonieren und so stets auf dem aktuellen Stand sind ist doch auch super. Wäre doch wirklich eine Lösung die man zumindestens mal ausprobieren könnte.

MfG


----------



## DarthLAX (18. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich möchte aus gegebenen Anlass mich dem Anliegen anschließen und würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn das Thema ausführlich behandelt werden würde.
> Mir ist es auch aufgefallen, dass die Regulierung immer intensiver und spitzfindiger wird. Wo man früher noch mit einem vernünftigen, klärenden Gespräch regeln konnte, wird heut ziemlich schnell verwarnt und wohl auch verpunktet. Da ich das als Trend wahrnehme und davon auszugehen ist das es noch weiter zunehmen wird, sehe ich da handlungsbedarf.
> Mir liegt es fern hier golem ähnliche Zustände herbeizusehnen aber ein bisschen mehr wie in alten Zeiten, wünsche ich mir dann schon die Moderation zurück.
> 
> MfG



dem stimme ich zu 100% zu - auch wenn ich mich (noch  ) nicht zu den langjährigen usern zählen würde.

vor allem da ich mir in manchen themen (vor allen wenn manche mods dort aktiv sind) vorkomme wie in ner DDR-Wahlkabine (d.h. überwacht, als wie wenn ein polizist, ein sittenwächter, ein priester und ein verfassungsschützer und ähnliche personen mir ständig über die schulter schauen, was imho das foren-klima doch vergiftet. ich war z.B. ganz zu anfang als ich mich angemeldet hatte (und in den 6-10 monate danach aktiver als in den letzten monaten) da ich mich wohler gefühlt habe, aber jetzt ist dem zum teil echt nicht mehr so, weil man die user ständig gängelt (d.h. strenger ist als not tut))

mfg LAX
ps: kann die mods zum teil nat. auch verstehen (war selbst schon mod und super-mod in ein paar foren und habe durchaus auch schon durchgegriffen aber halt nicht mit - imho - extremer härte und auch nicht unnötigerweise!)


----------



## aloha84 (18. September 2012)

Ich bin bei dem Thema gespaltener Meinung.
Grundsätzlich machen die Mods einen guten Job....und wenn Diskussionen in Beleidigungen und "Dummmacherei" abdriften, können die Mods auch gerne schnell handeln.
Bis jetzt fühlte ich mich erst einmal unverstanden, bzw habe eine Verwarnung bekommen die wie ich fand/finde nicht nötig gewesen war.
Die Verwarnung würde ich mal als Beispiel einwerfen.
Um es kurz zu machen habe ich mal eine User-News geschrieben. 
Zugegen bestand diese wegen Zeitmangel aus einem einleitenden Satz von mir, dem Zitat von einem Publisher der sich negativ über den PC-Markt äußerte(raubkopien), und der entsprechenden Quellenangabe + Link.
Die News wurde von den Foren-Usern dankbar angenommen und diskutiert. Niemand hat sich über die News negativ geäußert.
Als ich am nächsten Morgen mir die Comments ansehen wollte, stellte ich fest dass das Thema verschoben war und ich eine Verwarnung wegen "Spam" bekommen habe, ich wurde auch nochmal auf die Forenregeln hingewiesen. Die Verwarnung kam deshalb zu stande, da ich wohl zu wenig eigenen Inhalt geliefert habe.

Das ist schön und gut, und bezogen auf das Regelwerk auch richtig.
Aber eine PN bzw. ein Kommentar des Mods (...bitte mehr eigenen Inhalt...) hätte in meinen Augen völlig ausgereicht. Ich hätte die News überarbeitet...und fertig.
Somit ergibt sich für mich die Kosequenz keine -spontane- (wenn auch noch so interessante) User-News mehr zu verfassen.
Ich gehöre zu den leuten die sehr gut mit Kritik umgehen können, ich liege wegen der Verwarnung auch Nachts nicht wach im Bett.
Ärgerlich ist es aber trotzdem.....somal man das "Problem" auch deutlich sensibler, einfacher und schadlos hätte lösen können.

*Edit:*
Wie von Olstyle richtig festgestellt handelte es sich dabei lediglich um eine Warnung.
Danke für den Hinweis, ich würde aber oben genannten Text erstmal so stehen lassen da die User-News in den privat-bereich verschoben wurde, und somit die Diskussion leider tot war.

Grüße


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2012)

Auch dir nochmal der Hinweis:
Du hast noch nie eine *Ver*warnung bekommen(@DarthLAX: Du übrigens auch nicht).
Alles was du bekommen hast sind Warnungen und die sollen eben genau die Funktion eines Hinweises auf die Regeln ohne Bestrafung erfüllen.


----------



## mmayr (18. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, die "Peripheriekolumne" über die Idioten die sich hier als Mods rumtreiben...
> Clemens hat neben der Kolumne auch in so mancher Printausgabe die Rechtsartikel verfasst... das sollte Hinweis genug sein



Nein, er hat darüber geschrieben, dass Mods oft angefeindet werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> Nein, er hat darüber geschrieben, dass Mods oft angefeindet werden.


 
Richtig... und es in einer gewissen Textgestaltung/Stilmittel so ausgedrückt (quasi "wir sind ja wirklich die Idioten wenn wir das hier ehrenamtlich über uns ergehen lassen"). Natürlich hat er uns nicht direkt als Idioten bezeichnet (), sorry wenn das falsch rüberkam, so meinte ich das nicht^^
Den Kommentar hab ich sogar aus der Print rausgeschnitten und anne Pinwand gehängt 

Zum Thema Warnungen/Verwarnungen:
Offensichtlich werden unsere "gelben Karten" immer noch als viel zu stark eingeschätzt und nicht als der (nachdrückliche) Hinweis, der sie eigentlich sein sollten.

Sollten wir vielleicht den automatisch generierten Text der PN abändern? Also anstatt "Sie haben im PCGHX-Forum eine Warnung erhalten" oder wie er heißt in "offizieller Hinweis", "nachdrücklicher Hinweis" oder ähnliches um wie Olstyle sagt den Charakter "eines Hinweises auf die Regeln ohne Bestrafung" zu treffen?


----------



## DaStash (18. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Auch dir nochmal der Hinweis:
> Du hast noch nie eine *Ver*warnung bekommen(@DarthLAX: Du übrigens auch nicht).
> Alles was du bekommen hast sind Warnungen und die sollen eben genau die Funktion eines Hinweises auf die Regeln ohne Bestrafung erfüllen.


Ja, dass habe ich jetzt mitlerweile auch kapiert. 
Aber genau da liegt der Hase begraben, diese Verwarnungen werden drakonischer aufgenommen als sie von euch angedacht sind, von daher sollte man den Punkt auch noch einmal angehen. Ich persönlich würde das per PN kommunizieren. Stellt sich dann keine Änderung ein kann man anschließend Verwarnen, dann Punkte etc..

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde das per PN kommunizieren. Stellt sich dann keine Änderung ein kann man anschließend Verwarnen, dann Punkte etc..


 
Das geht aufgrund bereits genannter arbeitstechnischer Gründe eben nicht.

Man sollte viel eher versuchen, den "Wert" der gelben Warnungen entsprechend beim User anzubringen, indem man sie vielleicht in Hinweise umbenennt (siehe mein letzter Post).
Erst PN, dann Warnen, dann Verwarnen funktioniert definitiv in vielen Fällen nicht.


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das ist schön und gut, und bezogen auf das Regelwerk auch richtig.
> Aber eine *PN* bzw. ein Kommentar des Mods (...bitte mehr eigenen  Inhalt...) hätte in meinen Augen völlig ausgereicht.



Na aber genau das ist doch die gelbe Karte. Sie ist für dich ein Hinweis an die Regeln und hat für uns einzig und allein den Zweck das wir sehen, ok der User hat schon einmal einen Hinweis zwecks Regelneinhaltung von uns bekommen. Für dich hat sie ja keine weiteren Auswirkungen.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Somit ergibt sich für mich die Kosequenz keine -spontane- (wenn auch noch so interessante) User-News mehr zu verfassen.



Ein User News soll ja auch nicht (wie leider in deinem Fall) ein Kurzpost mit einem Zitat und einem Link sein. Wenn man keine Zeit die User News entsprechend der Regeln zu schreiben dann sollte man das halt einmal einem anderen User überlassen bzw. die News dann verfassen wenn Zeit ist. Auch das Vorbereitungsforum bietet sich hier an, da kann man die News nach und nach zussammenbauen. Natürlich auf den Gefahr hin das ein anderer in der zwischenzeit ebenfalls eine News zum gleichen Thema erstellt.

mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2012)

Gelbe Karte = Warnung / Ermahnung. Es ist ja nicht mehr wie ein Fingerzeig das man so etwas unterlassen sollte und erst im Wiederholungsfall irgendwelche Konequenzen haben könnte


----------



## DaStash (18. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Na aber genau das ist doch die gelbe Karte. Sie ist für dich ein Hinweis an die Regeln und hat für uns einzig und allein den Zweck das wir sehen, ok der User hat schon einmal einen Hinweis zwecks Regelneinhaltung von uns bekommen. Für dich hat sie ja keine weiteren Auswirkungen.


Bekannter Maßen kommt doch aber nach Gelb Rot und in dem genannten Fall wäre es doch etwas harsch, wenn man nach solch einem Vorfall gleich eine Rote bekommen könnte?

Genau das genannte Beispiel ist für mich der Idealfall, wo PC vor Karte gehen sollte, zumal ja oft bei solchen User-News Fehlern MOD´s einen Änderungszeitraum einräumen, ohne zu direkt zu verwarnen.

MfG


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Bekannter Maßen kommt doch aber nach Gelb Rot und  in dem genannten Fall wäre es doch etwas harsch, wenn man nach solch  einem Vorfall gleich eine Rote bekommen könnte?



Naja klar. Wenn wir einmal auf ein Vergehen hinweisen dann verlangen wir natürlich das dieses Vergehen in der Form nicht mehr vorkommt. Vor allem reden wir in dem konreten Fall nicht von einem kleinen Verstoß (Quellenangabe vergessen zB) sondern von einer News die völlig dem wiederspricht was ein (User-)News sein soll. Diese News im negativen übertreffen könnte man fast nurmehr wenn man nur den Link oder das Zitat postet. Also da halte ich gelb und im Widerholungsfall rot mit einem Punkt doch angebracht. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Genau das genannte Beispiel ist für mich der Idealfall, wo PC vor Karte  gehen sollte, zumal ja oft bei solchen User-News Fehlern MOD´s einen  Änderungszeitraum einräumen, ohne zu direkt zu verwarnen.


 
Über änderungszeiten kann man natürlich reden, aber auch hier muss es irgenwo eine Grenze geben. Es macht schließlich einen unterschied ob man nur einen Link einfügen oder ein paar Rechtschreibfehler ausberssern muss oder ob die News ansich komplett (neu) gemacht werden muss. 


In diesem konkreten Fall wurden die User News Regeln leider nichtmal im Ansatz eingehalten (bis auf die Quellenangabe). Da sehe ich ehrlich gesagt keinen großen Spielraum für ein "Bitte binde das noch ein dann passt es" weil sich der User ansonst reglich bemüht hat.

Vielleicht können sich ja noch andere Mod Kollegen den Fall ansehen, aber für mich ist der eindeutig über der "Nur Hinweis im Thread" Grenze.


Edit: Ich hoffe es ist für den Betroffenen in Ordnung wenn der Fall hier genau durchgekaut wird, wenn nicht beenden wir das natürlich sofort. 

mfg


----------



## aloha84 (18. September 2012)

@XE85

Geht es noch um mein Thema von "früher"?
Wie gesagt ich weiß ja das sie nicht den Regeln entsprach. 
Und eine Warnung ist deshalb ja auch legitim.
Es war halt nur schade das sie auch gleich "runtergenommen" wurde (sicherlich um sie von mir nochmal ändern zu lassen), aber da ich das erst am nächsten Vormittag gesehen habe war halt die relevanz nicht mehr gegeben.
Schade übrigens nicht deshalb weil ich die verfasste news jetzt achso toll fand (war sie ja nicht), sondern schade deshalb weil sich viele user dafür interessierten und die News auch aktiv diskutierten.

Im großen und ganzen macht ihr einen guten job.
Also in dem Sinne.
 Grüße


----------



## mmayr (18. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja klar. Wenn wir einmal auf ein Vergehen hinweisen dann verlangen wir natürlich das dieses Vergehen in der Form nicht mehr vorkommt. Vor allem reden wir in dem konreten Fall nicht von einem kleinen Verstoß (Quellenangabe vergessen zB) sondern von einer News die völlig dem wiederspricht was ein (User-)News sein soll. Diese News im negativen übertreffen könnte man fast nurmehr wenn man nur den Link oder das Zitat postet. Also da halte ich gelb und im Widerholungsfall rot mit einem Punkt doch angebracht.
> 
> Über änderungszeiten kann man natürlich reden, aber auch hier muss es irgenwo eine Grenze geben. Es macht schließlich einen unterschied ob man nur einen Link einfügen oder ein paar Rechtschreibfehler ausberssern muss oder ob die News ansich komplett (neu) gemacht werden muss.
> 
> ...



Eine rote Karte für eine bzw. mehrere  nicht regelkonforme Usernews? Jetzt wird aber mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen! Eine gut gemeinte News mit einer vorsätzlichen groben Beleidigung gleichzusetzen?? Genau das dürfte der Grund für diesen Thread hier sein! 

Tut mir Leid, XE85, aber deine Einsicht bezüglich unserer Anliegen scheint sehr gering zu sein!


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> Eine rote Karte für eine bzw. mehrere  nicht  regelkonforme Usernews?



Nochmal, hier muss unterschieden werden welcher Verstoß vorliegt! Ist es eine kleinigkeit oder verstößt die News gegen alle Regeln gegen die sie verstoßen kann. Für eine Kleinigkeit (Quellenlink vergessen) wird es niemals eine gelbe Karte geben (und auch keine rote wenn der User schon eine gelbe hat).



mmayr schrieb:


> Eine gut gemeinte News mit einer vorsätzlichen groben  Beleidigung gleichzusetzen??



Eine News wird nie mit einer vorsetzlichen Beleidigung gleichgesetzt. Für diese gibt es 3 Punkte, im Widerholungsfall eine Sperre. Damit du auf den Wert mit User News Verstößen kommst musst du schon 4 Usernews (für eine Sperre 6 innerhalb von 4 Monaten) bringen die wirklich gegen alle Regeln verstoßen, gegen die sie verstoßen können. Also das wird mitnichten gleichgesetzt.



mmayr schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, XE85, aber deine Einsicht bezüglich unserer Anliegen scheint sehr gering zu sein!



Ich habe gewiss einsicht mit euren Anliegen und versuche ja darauf einzugehen. Nur muss einsicht auch von eurer Seite kommen das wir eben nicht alles so umsetzen und durchgehen lassen können wie ihr das wollt. Wir können nicht aufeinmal ganze Bereiche (Usernews) nichtmehr executieren, wie stellst du dir das vor?

Und da der User aloha84 eingesehen hat das seine News nicht in Ordunung war bin ich davon überzeugt das er nie einen Punkt wegen eine News bekommen wird. Ich habe selbst auch noch nie eine rote wegen einer News vergeben. Hier sehe ich also nicht wo da mit Kanonan auf Spatzen geschossen wird.

Mir ist auch kein Fall bekannt wo ein User wegen eines vergehens bei einer Usernews eine Sperre ausgefasst hätte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> Eine gut gemeinte News mit einer vorsätzlichen groben Beleidigung gleichzusetzen?


 
Es ist nicht gleichgesetzt.

Eine grobe Beleidigung bekommt sofort 3 Punkte rot.
Eine News außerhalb der Regeln bekommt erst ne gelbe und dann erst ne rote (und auch nicht 3 Punkte).

Das einzige was da gleichgesetzt ist ist ein Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln - und daher auch die Verwarnung.
Nun unterscheide aber bitte wie hoch die Verwarnung ausfällt und was man alles tun muss um sie zu erhalten, das ist keinesfalls dasselbe!

EDIT: zu langsam^^


----------



## aloha84 (18. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Edit: Ich hoffe es ist für den Betroffenen in Ordnung wenn der Fall hier genau durchgekaut wird, wenn nicht beenden wir das natürlich sofort.
> 
> mfg


 
Ja dürft ihr ruhig.
Will mich auch nicht ständig wiederholen deshalb die Kurz-zusammenfassung:
Meine News entsprach nicht den Regeln --> weiß ich, lag am Zeitmangel
Warnung bekommen --> nehme ich an, da die Warnung ein Hinweis sein sollte
Thema off gesetzt --> fand ich halt schade weil über das Thema diskutiert wurde, und sich soweit niemend beschwert hatte.(über den mangelnden Inhalt der News)

Bis nachher....ich schau ab und zu mal rein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2012)

Alles was hier erwähnt wird entspricht nicht gerade Tatsachen und soll doch nur als Beispiel gelten. Wenn sich jeder mal die Zeit für die Forenregeln nimmt und auch mal entsprechende How to.. liest kann doch schon im Vorfeld das meiste an Unklarheiten und die damit möglichen Belohnungen umgehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Alles was hier erwähnt wird entspricht nicht gerade Tatsachen und soll doch nur als Beispiel gelten. Wenn sich jeder mal die Zeit für die Forenregeln nimmt und auch mal entsprechende How to.. liest kann doch schon im Vorfeld das meiste an Unklarheiten und die damit möglichen Belohnungen umgehen.



So einfach ist es in vielen Fällen aber nicht, denn die Regeln sind auch immer Auslegungssache und alleine deswegen sind Konflikte vorprogrammiert, und diese Konflikte sind _ein_ Grund für diesen Thread und die Beschwerde.


----------



## laurens (18. September 2012)

Du kannst aber nicht alles und dazu noch jede Eventualität in Stein meißeln. Das zerstört den gesunden Menschenverstand.
Du musst nur in "Teamform" (in dem Fall User) denken. Regeln sind für alle da und keiner ist gleicher als der andere.
Machen wir aus Moderator einen zertifizierten, staatlich anerkannten Ausbildungsberuf.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2012)

laurens schrieb:


> Du kannst aber nicht alles und dazu noch jede Eventualität in Stein meißeln. Das zerstört den gesunden Menschenverstand.
> Du musst nur in "Teamform" (in dem Fall User) denken. Regeln sind für alle da und keiner ist gleicher als der andere.
> Machen wir aus Moderator einen zertifizierten, staatlich anerkannten Ausbildungsberuf.



Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, worauf du hinauswillst und wen du ansprichst?


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> So einfach ist es in vielen Fällen aber nicht,  denn die Regeln sind auch immer Auslegungssache und alleine deswegen  sind Konflikte vorprogrammiert, und diese Konflikte sind _ein_ Grund für diesen Thread und die Beschwerde.



Das haben wir aber auch schon durchgekaut. Es gibt schlicht Situationen in denen es eine unterschiedliche Auslegung der einzenen Mods gibt weil sich der Fall eben nicht eindeutig in A oder B einordnen lässt. Wie schon von Kollegen Pokerclock erwähnt schaffen das in gewissen Fällen nichtmal die Gerichte. Das was du hier von einer ehrenamtlichen Moderation verlangst ist schlicht nicht umsetzbar, in keinem Forum. Das dass also nicht das Ziel dieses Threads sein kann wirst du einsehen müssen, auch wenn du es noch so oft forderst. Wir können maximal versuchen es so ähnlich wie nur möglich auszulegen, das tun und versuchen wir aber auch jetzt schon.

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das haben wir aber auch schon durchgekaut. Es gibt schlicht Situationen in denen es eine unterschiedliche Auslegung der einzenen Mods gibt weil sich der Fall eben nicht eindeutig in A oder B einordnen lässt. Wie schon von Kollegen Pokerclock erwähnt schaffen das in gewissen Fällen nichtmal die Gerichte. Das was du hier von einer ehrenamtlichen Moderation verlangst ist schlicht nicht umsetzbar, in keinem Forum. Das das also nicht das Ziel dieses Threads sein kann wirst du einsehen müssen. Wir können maximal versuchen esähnlich auszulegen, das tun wir aber auch jetzt schon.



Habe ich in dem Post, den du zitiert hast irgendetwas verlangt?
Steht da auch nur andeutungsweise etwas, dass es nötig macht, dass du diese Antwort darauf schreibst und olle Kamellen wieder aufwärmst?
Ich denke nicht!

Ich sage es mal mit den Worten eines anderen Users:



mmayr schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, XE85, aber deine Einsicht bezüglich unserer Anliegen scheint sehr gering zu sein!


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2012)

laurens schrieb:


> Machen wir aus Moderator einen zertifizierten, staatlich anerkannten Ausbildungsberuf.


 
Es ist kein Problem professionelle Moderatoren für ein solches Forum anzuheuern, die sich rund um die Uhr das ganze Jahr um die Moderation kümmern.
Das Problem daran ist, dass das jährlich ganz grob 350.000€ kostet (Annahme 10 Profi-Mods für 35.000€/Jahr was noch sehr günstig ist wenn man Nacht/Wochenend/Feiertagsarbeit einbezieht).
Wenn ihr bereit seid, das Geld aufzutreiben, räumen wir das Feld. 

Ich befürchte aber wenn wir hier Vollprofis sitzen hätten gäbe es ein wesentlich genaueres Regelwerk und dieser Thread hier wäre vielleicht bereits nach 10 Minuten gelöscht gewesen. Dann ists nämlich wirklich nur noch 
Post lesen --> mit Regeln vergleichen --> {1,2}
{1} Post ok --> goto Zeile 1
{2} Post verstößt gegen Regel --> Verwarnung nach Katalog --> goto Zeile 1.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Habe ich in dem Post, den du zitiert hast irgendetwas verlangt?


 
Es ging da denke ich um die "erst PN, dann warnen, dann verwarnen" kombiniert mit "alle Entscheidungen vollständig koherent" Geschichte.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Post lesen --> mit Regeln vergleichen --> {1,2}
> {1} Post ok --> goto Zeile 1
> {2} Post verstößt gegen Regel --> Verwarnung nach Katalog --> goto Zeile 1.


 
sehr schön für uns nerds erklärt


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich befürchte aber wenn wir hier Vollprofis sitzen hätten gäbe es ein wesentlich genaueres Regelwerk und dieser Thread hier wäre vielleicht bereits nach 10 Minuten gelöscht gewesen. Dann ists nämlich wirklich nur noch
> Post lesen --> mit Regeln vergleichen --> {1,2}
> {1} Post ok --> goto Zeile 1
> {2} Post verstößt gegen Regel --> Verwarnung nach Katalog --> goto Zeile 1.



Neee, das wäre nicht schön


----------



## laurens (18. September 2012)

Incredible Alk, sorry dass ich die Ironie-Tags bei meinem letzten Satz weg gelassen habe. 



> So einfach ist es in vielen Fällen aber nicht, denn die Regeln sind auch immer Auslegungssache und alleine deswegen sind Konflikte vorprogrammiert, und diese Konflikte sind ein Grund für diesen Thread und die Beschwerde.



Mit dem 1. Teil bezog ich mich darauf. 
Konflikte sind nur vorprogrammiert wenn man erstens eine Regel versucht auszureizen und zweitens Hinweise persönlich nimmt.
Wenn dann noch dazu kommt, dass man meint gewisse Ansprüche im Forum durch Aktivität erworben zu haben, dann kommt es m.E zu solch einem Thread.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2012)

laurens schrieb:


> Mit dem 1. Teil bezog ich mich darauf.
> Konflikte sind nur vorprogrammiert wenn man erstens eine Regel versucht auszureizen und zweitens Hinweise persönlich nimmt.
> Wenn dann noch dazu kommt, dass man meint gewisse Ansprüche im Forum durch Aktivität erworben zu haben, dann kommt es m.E zu solch einem Thread.



Dann wäre es schön, wenn du hier antwortest, dass du den Thread auch mal liest. Nicht nur den Startpost, sondern auch die Ausführungen der User, die sich hier geäußert haben, bevor du darüber urteilst.


----------



## laurens (18. September 2012)

Ich habe den ganzen Thread gelesen. Auf den letzten Seiten hat sich für mich diese Sicht herauskristallisiert.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2012)

laurens schrieb:


> Ich habe den ganzen Thread gelesen. Auf den letzten Seiten hat sich für mich diese Sicht herauskristallisiert.



Aha. Das ist aus dem Beschwerdeschreiben:



> Das soll bitte nicht falsch verstanden werden. Wir erwarten keinen Freifahrtschein für uns erfahrene User.


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Habe ich in dem Post, den du zitiert hast irgendetwas verlangt?



Du beschwerst dich darüber das es so ist(zumindest deute ich den Post so), was für mich im Umkehrschluss bedeuted das du eine Änderung möchtest. Wenn dem nicht so ist dann ist es einsiehst das in diesem Punkt eine änderung nicht möglich ist, dann besteht ja eh kein Problem.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich sage es mal mit den Worten eines anderen Users:



Wie auch schon diesem User geschrieben, bin ich sehr wohl offen für Wünsche, solange diese machbar sind und nicht (wie bei dem User den du zitiert hast) auf schlicht falschen Vorwürfen basieren.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Du beschwerst dich darüber das es so ist (zumindest deute ich den Post so)



Dann deutest du den Post falsch.


----------



## laurens (18. September 2012)

Cook, ich habe auch das gelesen und im Kopf beim weiterlesen gehabt.
Akzeptiere du aber bitte, dass ich im Verlauf des Threads zu dem Schluss gekommen bin, dass der Satz zwar vorbeugend geschrieben und vielleicht sogar auch so gemeint war. _Für mich_ es aber bei einigen hier sehr wohl darauf hinaus läuft, "gleicher" als andere sein zu wollen.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2012)

laurens schrieb:


> _Für mich_ es aber bei einigen hier sehr wohl darauf hinaus läuft, "gleicher" als andere sein zu wollen.



Dann hast du unser Anliegen missverstanden! Eine Bitte nach mehr Kommunikation und weniger Regelreiterei ist kein "gleicher" sein wollen als Andere!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (18. September 2012)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, wieder etwas aufzuwärmen und von der jetzigen Diskussion abzuschweifen:

Ich hab den Thread jetzt verfolgt und erst im Verlauf des selbigen in Erfahrung gebracht, dass die Gelbe Karte nun weniger scharf ist, wie sie (anscheinend nicht nur bei mir) rüberkommt.
Dazu hab ich aber noch ne Frage:
Falls sich mal die Mods mein "Punkte-Konto" anschauen mögen: Dort steht doch "Zuletzt erhaltene Verwarnungen" und darunter werden die Punkte aufgeführt. Hier gibts doch Gelbe Karten und diese sind doch unter "Verwarnung" einsortiert? Mag mir das bitte jmd. nochmal kurz erläutern, falls ich da was falsch verstanden hab?

Da ich Gelbe Karten aber als Vorstufe zur Roten assoziiere (Fußball sei Dank): Wie wäre es, wenn man einfach mal eine Weiße Karte (oder so) einführt, die als Vorstufe zu einer "echten" Gelben Karte gedacht ist? Sprich, einfach eine weitere Unterteilung einführen, damit man keinen Hinweis per PN machen muss, sondern ne neue Karte zur Auswahl hat, die weniger negative Assoziationen weckt?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. September 2012)

Ich finds eigentlich nicht schlecht, dass die Verwarnung schlimmer klingt als sie ist ...   Soll ja sowohl ein Hinweis ohne Auswirkung als auch ein bisschen abschreckend sein. (auch wenn das Wort "abschreckend" jetzt etwas zu hart klingt)


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2012)

@Kreisverkehr
ja, da es nur ein "Verwarnungen" Menü sozusagen gibt sind aus technischen Gründen dummerweise die gelben und die roten Karten in einer Rubrik zusammengefasst, obwohl die Gelben Karten keine Verwarnungen sind sondern nur ich nenns mal "ausdrückliche Hinweise ohne weitere Folgen".

Die Sache mit dem Fußball ist leider das was uns hier das Genick bricht. Im Forum sind zwei gelbe Karten (wie du im übrigen ja aus erster Hand erkennen kannst ) NICHT Gelb-rot!
Du kannst auch 20 gelbe sammeln ohne ne rote zu kassieren (was zugegeben schwierig aber möglich ist).

Eine weitere Unterteilung brauchts da nicht (wir haben ja 3 Stufen: Gelb, Rot, Sperre), wir müssen nur in die Köpfe der User kriegen dass gelbe Karten dasselbe sind wie ein Hinweis per PN sich nochmal die Regeln durchzulesen ohne dass es direkte Folgen hat.
Ob es technisch möglich ist den Gelben Karten ne andere Farbe (blau?, weiß?) zu geben um die Fußball-Assoziation wegzubekommen weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ja, da es nur ein "Verwarnungen" Menü sozusagen gibt sind aus technischen Gründen dummerweise die gelben und die roten Karten in einer Rubrik zusammengefasst, obwohl die Gelben Karten keine Verwarnungen sind sondern nur ich nenns mal "ausdrückliche Hinweise ohne weitere Folgen".


 
Dann lösch die "Hinweise" sodass nur noch die Verwarnungen übrig bleiben.
Und kommt mir nicht mit >>der Mod muss aber sehen können ob ein User schon mal einen Hinweis bekommen hat<< denn das ist völlig neben der Spur. Wenn ein Hinweis 1 Jahr alt ist sollte er wieder gelöscht werden. Ganz einfach.
Genauso können Verwarnungen wieder aus dem Katalog gelöscht werden -- bei entsprechender Zeitspanne und wenn eben keine weiteren dazu gekommen sind.


----------



## McZonk (18. September 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich finds eigentlich nicht schlecht, dass die Verwarnung schlimmer klingt als sie ist ...   Soll ja sowohl ein Hinweis ohne Auswirkung als auch ein bisschen abschreckend sein. (auch wenn das Wort "abschreckend" jetzt etwas zu hart klingt)


 Offensichtlich wirkt die gelbe Karte aber als "Maßregelung (im Sinne von Verwarnung) aus heiterem Himmel", was sie nun wirklich nicht sein sollte - Ein Konflikt der behoben werden muss, da er sonst schnell zu Verdruss führt. Hier wird sicherlich von unserer Seite aus angepackt. Eine weitere Abstufung grün->weiß->gelb->...->rot ist in meinen Augen dagegen keine wirkliche Option, schließlich hat man bereits jetzt durch die Gelbe einen guten Anlaufweg bis man wirklich mal eine Verwarnung mit Punkten ausgesprochen bekommt. Die Frage ist, wie wir tätig werden sollen? Wie können wir die Gelbe als "erste Warnung ohne Konsequenzen" für Euch User denn verständlicher machen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2012)

@Threshold:
Wir können die nicht löschen, selbst die, die wir zurücknehmen bleiben im Archiv erhalten.
Das hat die Forensoftware so an sich.



McZonk schrieb:


> Wie können wir die Gelbe als "erste Warnung ohne  Konsequenzen" für Euch User denn verständlicher machen?


 
Ich hatte da schon den Text / Titel der gelben Karte vorgeschlagen... wenn sie statt Warnung Hinweis heißen würde könnte das helfen^^
(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...werde-die-pcghx-moderation-8.html#post4569138)


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @Threshold:
> Wir können die nicht löschen, selbst die, die wir zurücknehmen bleiben im Archiv erhalten.
> Das hat die Forensoftware so an sich.


 
Ich wette darauf dass die Admins das können. 



McZonk schrieb:


> Wie können wir die Gelbe als "erste Warnung ohne Konsequenzen" für Euch User denn verständlicher machen?



Eine PN an den entsprechenden User ohne irgendeinen Eintrag.
Diese PN kann dann im internen Moderatorenbereich gespeichert werden. Vielleicht macht ihr da eine extra Thread auf.


----------



## McZonk (18. September 2012)

Und du erwartest jetzt, dass die Admins querbet Profile kontrollieren und - wo nötig - alte, abgelaufene Verwarnungen bzw. Warnungen löschen?  Das ist händisch gewiss nicht umsetzbar.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Und du erwartest jetzt, dass die Admins querbet Profile kontrollieren und - wo nötig - alte, abgelaufene Verwarnungen bzw. Warnungen löschen?  Das ist händisch gewiss nicht umsetzbar.


 
Ihr könnt sie darauf hinweisen.


----------



## McZonk (18. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine PN an den entsprechenden User ohne irgendeinen Eintrag.
> Diese PN kann dann im internen Moderatorenbereich gespeichert werden. Vielleicht macht ihr da eine extra Thread auf.


 Mal abgesehen davon, dass es den Verwaltungsaufwand massiv vergrößert, hat das vB-System unschlagbare Eigenschaften:
- Wurde für einen Beitrag eine Warnung ausgesprochen, kann kein weiterer Mod (ver)warnen - Doppelungen ausgeschlossen
- Die Daten sind direkt ohne Umwege über ein Unterforum für Mods und Admins (und den User selbst) einsehbar
- Wir haben ein einheitliches, idiotensicheres, da automatisiertes Dokumentationssystem das auch Infos zu bereits ausgesprochenen Warnung bereit hält

Ich denke nicht, dass wir die Nutzung des vB-Systems gegen eine Eigenbaulösung austauschen, um dann bei Verwarnung wieder darauf zurückzugreifen. Wir können höchstens am System Änderungen machen (Kartenfarbe, automatisierter Text in der PN).


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. September 2012)

Man bekommt als professioneller Mod 35000€ im Jahr?
Wo kann man sich da bewerben? 

PS: Macht die gelbe Karte einfach Rosa, als Vorstufe zur Roten, dann nimmt man sie nicht so ernst.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. September 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass wir die gelbe Karte so umgestalten sollten, dass sie nicht mehr wie die Axt im Wald wahrgenommen wird. Sie ist nun einmal die Hinweis-Vorstufe zu potenziellen Maßnahmen, die Konsequenzen haben können. Eine weitere Vorstufe in Form einer (immer zunächst zu schreibenden) PN einzubauen, führt allenfalls zu einer künstlichen Verzögerung von Maßnahmen, die eben wegen der wiederholten Fehltritte einfach notwendig sind und auch irgendwann mal eintreten müssen. Nicht falsch verstehen: Manche Fälle lassen sich schon zunächst über eine PN lösen, vor allem, wenn Sachverhalte weder unmittelbar noch mittelbar von den Forenregeln ableiten lassen oder so gering sind, dass eine Warnung zu viel des Guten ist (Doppelposts, Ungenaue Thread-Titel). Aber eben nicht alle. Für die Fälle, dass eine Warnung/Verwarnung gerechtfertigt oder ungerechtfertigt war, können wir das weiter oben beschriebene nicht-öffentliche Unterforum für den gemeinsamen Austausch von betroffenen User und allen Moderatoren sowie gegebenenfalls Admins verwenden. Bei manchen hier habe ich doch eher das Gefühl, dass es hier zum Teil eher um die Rechtfertigung (warum vergeben?) einer Warnung/Verwarnung geht, nicht um die Art und Weise (wie vergeben?).


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Man bekommt als professioneller Mod 35000€ im Jahr?
> Wo kann man sich da bewerben?
> 
> PS: Macht die gelbe Karte einfach Rosa, als Vorstufe zur Roten, dann nimmt man sie nicht so ernst.


 
Ehrlich, ne rosa Karte ist weniger ernst als ne gelbe? 
Ist das Fußballer-Regelwerk wirklich so penetrant in die Hirne eingehämmert? Hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Ich wäre wenn man sich dafür entscheidet eher für ne Grüne - die ist im "Ampelsystem" vorhanden und es gibt sie nicht im Fußball 
Wobei das dann wieder impliziert "wenns grün und rot gibt muss es doch auch ne gelbe geben!"


Und zu dem Job... das war ne grobe Schätzung für ein Jahresgehalt eines mittelmäßig bezahlten Angestellten im Vollzeitjob. Wenn du dich bewerben willst: Das Ding heißt "Community Manager". Google wirft dir da tonnenweise Jobangebote hin (nur wenige davon sind Forenbetreuung da der Begriff mehr beinhaltet, gibts aber auch). Das Thema ist aber hier aufgrund des finanziellen Rahmens ohnehin vom Tisch.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (18. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @Kreisverkehr
> ja, da es nur ein "Verwarnungen" Menü sozusagen gibt sind aus technischen Gründen dummerweise die gelben und die roten Karten in einer Rubrik zusammengefasst, obwohl die Gelben Karten keine Verwarnungen sind sondern nur ich nenns mal "ausdrückliche Hinweise ohne weitere Folgen".
> 
> Die Sache mit dem Fußball ist leider das was uns hier das Genick bricht. Im Forum sind zwei gelbe Karten (wie du im übrigen ja aus erster Hand erkennen kannst ) NICHT Gelb-rot!
> ...



K, Danke. Aber beim Fußball ist für Gelb-Rot ja auch wichtig, in welchem Zeitraum die Gelben gesammelt werden, damit sie direkt eine Sperre auslösen 




McZonk schrieb:


> [...] Die Frage ist, wie wir tätig werden sollen? Wie können wir die Gelbe als "erste Warnung ohne Konsequenzen" für Euch User denn verständlicher machen?



Nunja, auch wenn ihr hier in diesem Thread das erklärt habt, werdet ihr das nie allen so erklären können. Eventuell liegt aber auch das Problem auf eurer Seite, da ihr ja wisst, wie die Karten gemeint sind, die User aber allgemein eine strengere Assoziation haben, die sich auf eurer Seite schlecht nachvollziehen lässt, weil ihr besser im Verarnsystem drin seid.
Sprich: Was für euch klar ist (weil ihr damit umgeht), kann bei vielen anders ankommen, weil sie nicht involviert sind.

e:/ Mei bin ich langsam mim Schreiben, so dass wieder paar Beiträge vor dem Absenden meines aufgetaucht sind


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass wir die gelbe Karte so umgestalten sollten, dass sie nicht mehr wie die Axt im Wald wahrgenommen wird. Sie ist nun einmal die Hinweis-Vorstufe zu potenziellen Maßnahmen, die Konsequenzen haben können. Eine weitere Vorstufe in Form einer (immer zunächst zu schreibenden) PN einzubauen, führt allenfalls zu einer künstlichen Verzögerung von Maßnahmen, die eben wegen der wiederholten Fehltritte einfach notwendig sind und auch irgendwann mal eintreten müssen. Nicht falsch verstehen: Manche Fälle lassen sich schon zunächst über eine PN lösen, vor allem, wenn Sachverhalte weder unmittelbar noch mittelbar von den Forenregeln ableiten lassen oder so gering sind, dass eine Warnung zu viel des Guten ist (Doppelposts, Ungenaue Thread-Titel). Aber eben nicht alle. Für die Fälle, dass eine Warnung/Verwarnung gerechtfertigt oder ungerechtfertigt war, können wir das weiter oben beschriebene nicht-öffentliche Unterforum für den gemeinsamen Austausch von betroffenen User und allen Moderatoren sowie gegebenenfalls Admins verwenden.



Das würde schon mal in eine gute Richtung gehen


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ihr könnt sie darauf hinweisen.



Trotzdem ist der Aufwand das händisch zu kontrollieren gigantisch. Und es wird unweigerlich dazu kommen das bei einigen der Eintrag gelöscht ist und bei andern nicht. Davon abgesehn laufen Verwarnungen ja ohnehin nach einiger Zeit ab.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> K, Danke. Aber beim Fußball ist für Gelb-Rot  ja auch wichtig, in welchem Zeitraum die Gelben gesammelt werden, damit  sie direkt eine Sperre auslösen


 
Das sind bei uns eben die Punkte, sammelt man zu viele in einer gewissen Zeit (4 Monate) folgt die Sperre, wenn nicht verfallen sie.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Nunja, auch wenn ihr hier in diesem Thread das erklärt habt, werdet ihr  das nie allen so erklären können. Eventuell liegt aber auch das Problem  auf eurer Seite, da ihr ja wisst, wie die Karten gemeint sind, die User  aber allgemein eine strengere Assoziation haben, die sich auf eurer  Seite schlecht nachvollziehen lässt, weil ihr besser im Verarnsystem  drin seid.
> Sprich: Was für euch klar ist (weil ihr damit umgeht), kann bei vielen anders ankommen, weil sie nicht involviert sind.


 
Unter Punkt 6 der Forenregeln wird das ganze ansich erklärt. Dort steht auch das die gelbe eine formelle Warnung ist. Diesen Punkt 6 könnte man vll. etwas ausführlicher gestalten.

mfg


----------



## Softy (18. September 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass wir die gelbe Karte so umgestalten sollten, dass sie nicht mehr wie die Axt im Wald wahrgenommen wird.



Die Axt im Wald  Gutes Stichwort  

Eins vorweg: Die meisten Mods machen hier einen hervorragenden Job  

Im Endeffekt sind es doch immer die gleichen Mods, die sehr schnell Verwarnungen, Punkte und Sperren verhängen, statt vorher den Dialog zu suchen. Als Beispiel kann man hier die Sperre(n) von quantenslipstream oder die sofortige Punktevergabe an Threshold und ich111 (das war ein Thread, in dem es um das Wechseln eines Netzteillüfters ging). Diesen Thread habe ich verfolgt, und es wurden von Pokerclock einige ontopic Beiträge kommentarlos gelöscht. Um zu erahnen, dass das den Unmut der User auf sich zieht, ist keine intellektuelle Meisterleistung notwendig.

Gelbe Karte? Kenne ich nicht, ich wurde immer sofort gesperrt oder verwarnt (in einem Verkaufsthread, den rein zufällig ein Mod erstellt hatte)  Dialog?  Fehlanzeige  2 Private Nachrichten an Pokerclock: unbeantwortet   Mail an die Admins: unbeantwortet 

Daher denke ich, dass dieses Kuschel-Gequatsche hier nicht viel bringen wird. Der/die Mods, die sich jetzt angesprochen fühlen, sollten mal eher ihre Handlungsweise überdenken, denn dann wäre dieser ganze Zirkus hier nicht notwendig. Moderator und Diktator sind 2 unterschiedliche Dinge.

Ich habe fertig


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ehrlich, ne rosa Karte ist weniger ernst als ne gelbe?
> Ist das Fußballer-Regelwerk wirklich so penetrant in die Hirne eingehämmert? Hätte ich nicht gedacht.
> 
> Ich wäre wenn man sich dafür entscheidet eher für ne Grüne - die ist im "Ampelsystem" vorhanden und es gibt sie nicht im Fußball
> Wobei das dann wieder impliziert "wenns grün und rot gibt muss es doch auch ne gelbe geben!"


Natürlich ist Rosa weniger ernst als Gelb, aber mit einer Grünen würde man eher ein "Weiter so." verbinden, denn das assoziiert man dann eher mit einer Ampel. 

Ich schaue selber nur EM und WM, aber bei Gelb denke ich auch an eine Strafe, obwohl ich noch nie eine gesehen habe.

@Softy
Bleib lieber etwas softer, sonst kommt hier gar nichts produktives raus.


----------



## Softy (18. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @Softy
> Bleib lieber etwas softer, sonst kommt hier gar nichts produktives raus.


 
Vielleicht bekomme ich ja für den Post eine "gelbe Karte" statt Punkten oder Sperre. Das wäre doch mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung


----------



## Verminaard (18. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Unter Punkt 6 der Forenregeln wird das ganze ansich  erklärt. Dort steht auch das die gelbe eine formelle Warnung ist. Diesen  Punkt 6 könnte man vll. etwas ausführlicher gestalten.


 
Kann dem nur zustimmen, hab gerade die Forenregeln ueberflogen und hier ein Copy/Paste:



> *6. Umgang mit Regelverstößen*
> Dieses Forum verfügt über ein Punktesystem. Je nach Art des Verstoßes   und der Vorgeschichte des Täters haben die Moderatoren die Wahl zwischen   mehreren Stufen, beginnend bei 0 Punkten (formelle letzte Warnung,   "gelbe Karte") bis hinauf zu 10 Punkten für besonders schwere Vergehen.


Ich weis jetzt nicht was man daran groß aendern sollte.
Jemand der die Forenregeln nicht liest, sollte spaetestens bei der ersten Gelben dies mal nachholen.
Nichtwissen schuetzt ja nicht vor der Strafe.

Ich denke, wuerde die Verwarnung, wie sie jetzt ist, durch ein PN System ersetzt werden, koennte es durchaus zu mehr Verwirrung oder aehnliches kommen. Ich sag nur Mehrfachpn's von verschieden Mod's wegen ein und der selben Sache.

Die gelbe Karte jetzt aufweichen ist auch nicht wirklich foerderlich. 
Wenn die nicht so wirklich fuer voll genommen wird, was passiert denn mit dem User der diese Warnungen weiterhin ignoriert?
Der bekommt ne Sperre und versteht die Welt nicht mehr. 
Hurra, Flamepn's wir kommen!

Ich wuerd gern mal wissen wieviel Leute die Forenregeln so wirklich kennen.
Sollte man mal son Quiz machen 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Macht die gelbe Karte einfach Rosa, als Vorstufe zur Roten, dann nimmt man sie nicht so ernst.


 Ganz toll, bei deiner ersten Rosanen beschwerst du dich, warum dich die Mod's als homosexuell kennzeichnen!
Ensteht doch nur Verwirrung *scnr*

Aber ernsthaft, ich erwaehnte es schon weiter oben. Eine Warnung sollte man durchaus ernst nehmen. Sonst braeuchte man da gar nichts.

/edit: Ich sollte schneller schreiben.

@ Softy: endlich mal konkrete Beispiele. Die anderen Angefuehrten zogen ja durchaus berechtigterweise Sperrungen/Verwarnugnen nach sich.
Aber So darf das auch nicht sein, das man gleich mal ne Sperrung bekommt und es auch zu keinem Dialog kommt.
Die Sperrung von dir und quantenslipstream hab ich auch nicht ganz so verstanden, ihr habt wohl ein bisschen ueber die Straenge geschlagen, aber warum gleich ne ganze Weile Sendeverbot?!

@ Mod's: wie sieht es denn bei Softy's Fall aus? 
Habt ihr denn da auch intern besprochen, so wie es aufgefuehrt wurde?
Oder war das ein Einzelfall?

Regeln befolgen ist eine Sache, Bestrafungen falls dies nicht geschieht auch, aber wenn dann bitte auch von der Rennleitung Regelkonform.

In den Regeln steht doch folgender Satz: 


> Mit individuellen Problemen kann man sich bei Bedarf an ein (anderes) Mitglied der Moderation wenden.


Koennte man da Stephan, der ja mehrmals als spezielle Ansprechperson erwaehnt wurde, nicht etwas hervorheben?


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Axt im Wald  Gutes Stichwort
> 
> Eins vorweg: Die meisten Mods machen hier einen hervorragenden Job
> 
> ...



Absolut richtig. 
Ich persönlich habe den Eindruck dass einige wenige Moderatoren teilweise mit einem bestimmten Thema überfordert sind und daher nicht genau wissen was eigentlich zum Thema passt und was nicht. Und da sie das nicht wissen wird aus Unwissenheit eben einfach alles gelöscht und anstatt zu hinterfragen dann gleich Punkte verteilt.
Also keinen Hinweis sondern tatsächlich gleich die rote Karte.


----------



## Jimini (18. September 2012)

Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns jetzt nicht mit Einzelfällen anderer User beschäftigen. Denn es wird gerade offensichtlich, dass hier aufgrund einer "bei XYZ lief es so und so"-Haltung Meinungen gebildet werden. Und die bringen _niemandem_ was.
Das soll jetzt bitte nicht so rüberkommen, als würden wir eine Diskussion oder Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema scheuen, aber es sollte hier nicht so weit kommen, dass wir hier Sperrungen von Usern, die nicht an der Diskussion beteiligt sind, breittreten. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Das soll jetzt bitte nicht so rüberkommen, als würden wir eine Diskussion oder Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema scheuen,


 
Das tut es aber. Es muss kein User direkt erwähnt werden aber ihr könnt diese Sachen allgemein betrachtet mal aufgreifen und euch selbst darüber Gedanken machen ob das jetzt so gut war.
Ohne Dialog einen User sperren ist meiner Meinung nach schon echt unter der Gürtellinie und das sorgt mit Sicherheit nicht für einen guten Umgangston.


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn da auch intern besprochen, so wie es aufgefuehrt wurde?
> Oder war das ein Einzelfall?



Ja die Sperren wurden intern besprochen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ohne Dialog einen User sperren ist meiner Meinung nach schon echt unter  der Gürtellinie und das sorgt mit Sicherheit nicht für einen guten  Umgangston.



Es gibt (leider) derart eindeutige und schwerwiegende Fälle wo dies gemacht wird. Das ist dann aber keinenfalls eine Einzelentscheidung eines Moderators.

mfg


----------



## Jimini (18. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das tut es aber. Es muss kein User direkt erwähnt werden aber ihr könnt diese Sachen allgemein betrachtet mal aufgreifen und euch selbst darüber Gedanken machen ob das jetzt so gut war.
> Ohne Dialog einen User sperren ist meiner Meinung nach schon echt unter der Gürtellinie und das sorgt mit Sicherheit nicht für einen guten Umgangston.


 Wenn User mehrere Male ermahnt wurden oder sich sogar Eltern bei der Redaktion beschwerden (!!!) ist ein Maß erreicht, bei dem hoffentlich verständlich wird, dass wir keinen Kuschelkurs mehr fahren. 
Ich hoffe hier wird jetzt nicht erwartet, dass jede Sperrung öffentlich gerechtfertigt wird? Das ist nach wie vor eine Sache zwischen den Betroffenen und der Moderation. Wenn wir jetzt bei jeder Beschwerde noch Dritte und Vierte ins Boot holen, können wir die Regeln auch gleich entfernen, weil dann ist ein effektives Moderieren des Forums nicht mehr möglich.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Es gibt (leider) derart eindeutige und schwerwiegende Fälle wo dies gemacht wird. Das ist dann aber keinenfalls eine Einzelentscheidung eines Moderators.
> 
> mfg


 
Dann werde doch mal konkreter. Um was für Fälle reden wir denn da?
Beleidigende Ausdrücke? Androhung von körperlicher Gewalt?



Jimini schrieb:


> Wenn User mehrere Male ermahnt wurden oder sich sogar Eltern bei der Redaktion beschwerden (!!!) ist ein Maß erreicht, bei dem hoffentlich verständlich wird, dass wir keinen Kuschelkurs mehr fahren.
> Ich hoffe hier wird jetzt nicht erwartet, dass jede Sperrung öffentlich gerechtfertigt wird? Das ist nach wie vor eine Sache zwischen den Betroffenen und der Moderation. Wenn wir jetzt bei jeder Beschwerde noch Dritte und Vierte ins Boot holen, können wir die Regeln auch gleich entfernen, weil dann ist ein effektives Moderieren des Forums nicht mehr möglich.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Ich möchte nur verstehen wie ihr hier arbeitet.
Ich bin seit über 4 Jahren hier aktiv und mir ist es bis heute nicht ganz klar.


----------



## Jimini (18. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur verstehen wie ihr hier arbeitet.
> Ich bin seit über 4 Jahren hier aktiv und mir ist es bis heute nicht ganz klar.


 Meist nach dem folgenden Schema:
1) jemand meldet einen Thread / ein Posting / eine PN / einen Pinnwandeintrag (bei härteren Fällen kommen da teilweise 10 Mails in ein paar Minuten rein)
2) entweder werden sofort entsprechende Schritte unternommen oder es wird bei Unklarheit intern besprochen, was wir machen
3) in den allermeisten Fällen wird aber eine Diskussion über den User begonnen, in welcher über den Regelverstoß und die Maßnahmen diskutiert, zumindest aber unterrichtet wird

MfG Jimini


----------



## mmayr (18. September 2012)

Naja, die Fälle Quanti und Softy würden mich auch interessieren.

Fangt jetzt nicht an, auf die Mods einzuprügeln. War ein konstruktives Klima hier. Wenn jetzt welche daherkommen und mit ihren Provokationen dazwischenfunken, war alles umsonst!

PokerClock, Klutten und Xe85 sind sicher die strengsten und somit die meist kritisierten Mods hier, verrichten aber auch nur ihre Arbeit! Ein wenig mehr Kommunikation würde da schon reichen.

Ruyven, MalcavianChild und ähnliche sind eher bereit, den Dialog zu suchen. Sie sanktionieren auch, aber auf eine Art, die man akzeptieren kann! Das war halt meine Erfahrung. 

Leider rennt hier aber auch schon so viel Pöbel rum, dass man mit härteren Maßnahmen durchgreifen muss. Allein Typen wie der Sammynoob reichen aus, um allein das ganze Forum zu sabotieren! 

Ich hab auch schon Punkte bekommen: 3 mal wegen Beleidigung, wovon 1 mal für mich wirklich ersichtlich war. Bei den anderen Verwarnungen seh ich mich immer noch im Recht. Leider steht da als Grund nur " Privat".

Der Rest war einmal Spam, 2 mal Marktplaturegeln. 

Cu


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Meist nach dem folgenden Schema:
> 1) jemand meldet einen Thread / ein Posting / eine PN / einen Pinnwandeintrag (bei härteren Fällen kommen da teilweise 10 Mails in ein paar Minuten rein)
> 2) entweder werden sofort entsprechende Schritte unternommen oder es wird bei Unklarheit intern besprochen, was wir machen
> 3) in den allermeisten Fällen wird aber eine Diskussion über den User begonnen, in welcher über den Regelverstoß und die Maßnahmen diskutiert, *zumindest aber unterrichtet wird*
> ...


 
Ja er wird mittels Verwarnung und Punkte unterrichtet.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. September 2012)

Es war eine massive Ansammlung von obszönen Ausdrücken auf den Pinnwänden, weswegen sich wohl diese Eltern beschwert haben. 

Ich selbst habe wegen einer obszönen Aussage auch schon einen Punkt bekommen und dann habe ich es gelassen.


----------



## Jimini (18. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja er wird mittels Verwarnung und Punkte unterrichtet.


Die anderen Mods werden in Kenntnis gesetzt, das meinte ich damit. Wenn ein User verwarnt wird, wird er damit auch unterrichtet. Die Diskussion hatten wir doch schon vor Tagen schonmal, dass wir jetzt nicht anfangen wollen, in jedem Fall erstmal vorher ein Gespräch zu suchen, da das in vielen Fällen einfach nicht möglich ist (zeitlich, organisatorisch etc.).

MfG Jimini


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann werde doch mal konkreter. Um was für Fälle reden wir denn da?
> Beleidigende Ausdrücke? Androhung von körperlicher Gewalt?



Von Fällen (Jugendschutz betreffend) die derart gegen die Regeln verstoßen dass es schon Beschwerden von ausserhalb des Forum bei der Administration/Redaktion gibt, in einem Bereich der für uns nur schwer überblickbar ist.



mmayr schrieb:


> Naja, die Fälle Quanti und Softy würden mich auch interessieren.


 
Grundsätzlich sind moderative Maßnamen immer noch eine Angelegenheit zwischen Moderation und moderierter Person. Von uns wird also hier sicher keine Infos zu den beiden Fällen geben.


----------



## McClaine (18. September 2012)

Ich versuche mal trotz Arbeit und smartphone einen Vergleich zu machen:

User wollen anstatt ner sofortigen Verwarnung eine pm - Aufwand zu groß, regeln müßig eurer Meinung nach - ich fände es Menschlicher wenn man erst den Dialog sucht.

User wollen die gelbe karte besser beschrieben/weniger wirkungsvoll haben - ihr denkt darüber nach. Wäre sinnvoll mMn.

User sind mit der Kommunikation nicht einverstanden im falle einer strafe - ihr verweist auf Stephan als Ansprechpartner oder andere mods - wissen die meisten leider nicht, das so mit in die regeln aufnehmen!?

User sind nicht einverstanden mit dem Verwarnunghagel - ihr wollt keinen kuschelkurs fahren - ok aber was könnte man tun!?

Die User wissen nicht über eure Situation bescheid - laut euren aussagen sind die meisten pn's von rüpelhafter Natur und beleidigend - ich kann das nachvollziehen, hier ist es euer recht die Kommunikation abzubrechen!

Im Moment fällt mir nix mehr ein und die Arbeit ruft. Ist das soweit her richtig, was fehlt noch?


----------



## Jimini (18. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> User wollen anstatt ner sofortigen Verwarnung eine pm - Aufwand zu groß,  regeln müßig eurer Meinung nach - ich fände es Menschlicher wenn man  erst den Dialog sucht.


In wirklich harmlosen Fällen ist nichts dagegen zu sagen. Nur...wann ist ein Fall harmlos? Ich finde eine solche diplomatische Vorgehensweise keineswegs generell deplatziert, nur ist es leider nicht immer möglich. Zudem könnte es passieren, dass der Moderation dann eine Ungleichbehandlung vorgeworfen wird - der Spielraum ist also ziemlich klein.


> User wollen die gelbe karte besser beschrieben/weniger wirkungsvoll haben - ihr denkt darüber nach. Wäre sinnvoll mMn.


Ist meiner Meinung nach auch eine Überlegung wert.


> User sind mit der Kommunikation nicht einverstanden im falle einer strafe - ihr verweist auf Stephan als Ansprechpartner oder andere mods - wissen die meisten leider nicht, das so mit in die regeln aufnehmen!?


Mir persönlich ist es sehr wichtig, erstmal die vorhandenen Möglichkeiten auszureizen, was bislang nicht der Fall ist. Daher stimme ich dir auch in diesem Punkt zu.


> User sind nicht einverstanden mit dem Verwarnunghagel - ihr wollt keinen kuschelkurs fahren - ok aber was könnte man tun!?


Man darf hier nicht alle Verwarnungen über einen Kamm scheren. Eine fette Beleidigung ist etwas anderes als jemand, der gerne mal dicke Fullquotes hinterlässt.

Wichtig: ich spreche hier für MICH, nicht für die gesamte Moderation. Ich habe zwar schon rund 10 Jahre meines Lebens als Mod auf dem Buckel, bin hier allerdings erst relativ kurz dabei. Und zudem auch längst nicht so aktiv wie manch anderer.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> User wollen die gelbe karte besser beschrieben/weniger wirkungsvoll haben - ihr denkt darüber nach. Wäre sinnvoll mMn.


 
Für mich und mein Empfinden ist eine gelbe Karte eine Verwarnung. Ich assoziere das halt mit Fußball und da ist eine gelbe Karte nun mal auch eine Verwarnung.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für mich und mein Empfinden ist eine gelbe Karte eine Verwarnung. Ich assoziere das halt mit Fußball und da ist eine gelbe Karte nun mal auch eine Verwarnung.



Sie ist ja auch wirklich eine Verwarnung und wird auch darunter im Profil gelistet.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sie ist ja auch wirklich eine Verwarnung und wird auch darunter im Profil gelistet.


 
Alles wird im Profil gelistet für alle Zeiten.


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sie ist ja auch wirklich eine Verwarnung



Sie ist eine Warnung ohne "Ver" - das wird in den Forenregeln auch so kommuniziert:



> *6. Umgang mit Regelverstößen*
> Dieses Forum verfügt über ein Punktesystem. Je nach Art des Verstoßes   und der Vorgeschichte des Täters haben die Moderatoren die Wahl zwischen   mehreren Stufen, beginnend bei 0 Punkten (*formelle letzte Warnung,   "gelbe Karte"*) bis hinauf zu 10 Punkten für besonders schwere Vergehen.   Die Strafpunkte werden automatisch aufaddiert. Bei Überschreitung   bestimmter Punktegrenzen erfolgt eine Sperrung des betroffenen Benutzers   durch das System. Der gesperrte Benutzer hat keine Möglichkeit mehr,   sich bei der Forensoftware anzumelden.


----------



## Verminaard (18. September 2012)

Ist ja egal wie das jemand auffast.
Die Wirkung der Gelben ist halt ausschalggebend, und das ist im Regelwerk verankert.
Ich persoenlich wuerde die jetzt nicht entschaerfen. Wuerde eher eine "Sche****egalstellung" foerdern die nicht nachvollziehbare Sperren hervorruft.

@ XE85 und Jimini,
danke fuer eure Ausfuehrungen
So kann man sich als User etwas vorstellen wie ihr "Faelle" bearbeitet.
Oft fuehrt Missverstaendniss und Nichtwissen zu einer unnoetigen Konfliktsitution.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Sie ist eine Warnung ohne "Ver" - das wird in den Forenregeln auch so kommuniziert:



Sie wird aber im Profil als Verwarnung gelistet, und dementsprechend von Usern u.U. auch so gewertet.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sie wird aber im Profil als Verwarnung gelistet, und dementsprechend von Usern u.U. auch so gewertet.


 
Eine gelbe Karte ist in meinen Augen eine Verwarnung. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine gelbe Karte ist in meinen Augen eine Verwarnung. Ganz einfach.



Für mich ja auch.


----------



## Jimini (18. September 2012)

Wie gesagt, über Verwarnungen und Warnungen und Hinweise werden wir uns noch Gedanken machen - der Punkt ist vermerkt 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, über Verwarnungen und Warnungen und Hinweise werden wir uns noch Gedanken machen - der Punkt ist vermerkt



Jut. Dann mal abwarten


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Für mich ja auch.


 
Allerdings habe ich nie eine gelbe Karte bekommen.
Bei mir war es gleich die rote.


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sie wird aber im Profil als Verwarnung gelistet,  und dementsprechend von Usern u.U. auch so gewertet.



Gut, das wird vom System so vorgegeben. Aber ganz allgemein soll die gelbe ja auch keine Karte sein die den Anschein "Kann ich eh ignorieren" erwecken soll, schließlich soll der User dann nicht völlig aufgelöst sein wenn er dann bei wiederholtem Verstoß unter umständen eine rote Karte bekommt.



McClaine schrieb:


> ... - ihr verweist auf Stephan als Ansprechpartner oder andere mods -  wissen die meisten leider nicht, das so mit in die regeln aufnehmen!?


 
Das steht auch jetzt schon in den Regeln:



> Allgemeines Feedback zum Forum, zu den Regeln und ihre Durchsetzung findet, in angemessener Form, im entsprechendem Unterforum  seinen Platz. Generell gilt: Moderative Maßnahmen sind eine   Angelegenheit zwischen Moderation und moderierter Person, kein Thema für   die Öffentlichkeit. Das Anprangern anderer wird nicht geduldet. *Mit individuellen Problemen kann man sich bei Bedarf an ein (anderes)* Mitglied der Moderation* wenden. *





> (Admins können via Extreme-forum@pcgameshardware.de kontaktiert werden.)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

Ich bin für Tresh, Softy und Quanti als neue Mods


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich bin für Tresh, Softy und Quanti als neue Mods


 
Softy und Quanti als Mod. Das könnte lustig werden. 
Mich würde interessieren -- wenn ein neuer Mod ernannt wird -- ob die anderen Moderatoren mitreden dürfen oder ob die die Entscheidung hinzunehmen haben?


----------



## Jimini (18. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Softy und Quanti als Mod. Das könnte lustig werden.
> Mich würde interessieren -- wenn ein neuer Mod ernannt wird -- ob die anderen Moderatoren mitreden dürfen oder ob die die Entscheidung hinzunehmen haben?


 Ich habe es bisher nur so erlebt, dass entweder wir jemanden vorschlagen oder dass der Vorschlag von den Admins kommt. So oder so wird das allerdings intern ausgekaspert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. September 2012)

Moderatoren können nur Empfelungen für neue Mods abgeben, aussuchen können sie nichts.


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren -- wenn ein neuer Mod ernannt wird -- ob die  anderen Moderatoren mitreden dürfen oder ob die die Entscheidung  hinzunehmen haben?



Mods werden in Abstimmung zwischen Moderation und Administration ernannt. Das letzte Wort hat die Administration.

mfg


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Moderatoren können nur Empfelungen für neue Mods abgeben, aussuchen können sie nichts.


 
Ich denke aber dass wenn einige Moderatoren nicht mit dem User als neuen Mod einverstanden sind dass der User dann eben kein Mod wird.


----------



## Jimini (18. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke aber dass wenn einige Moderatoren  nicht mit dem User als neuen Mod einverstanden sind dass der User dann  eben kein Mod wird.


 Richtig - wenn es ausdrückliche Vorbehalte gibt, dann könnten sich zwar die Admins gemäß ihres Hausrechts darüber hinwegsetzen, aber in der Praxis kam das bislang glaube ich nicht vor 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke aber dass wenn einige Moderatoren nicht mit dem User als neuen Mod einverstanden sind dass der User dann eben kein Mod wird.


Ist zumindest intelligent wenn die Admins das so machen .
Theoretisch steht es der Administration aber frei uns alle raus zu werfen und neue Mods ein zu setzen.

Zu der Behauptung die Sperre von Quanty sei unberechtigt sag ich mal weiter nichts. Dazu ist sie zu lächerlich.

@Jimini: Ey!


----------



## Softy (18. September 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> @ Softy: endlich mal konkrete Beispiele. Die  anderen Angefuehrten zogen ja durchaus berechtigterweise  Sperrungen/Verwarnugnen nach sich.
> Aber So darf das auch nicht sein, das man gleich mal ne Sperrung bekommt und es auch zu keinem Dialog kommt.
> Die  Sperrung von dir und quantenslipstream hab ich auch nicht ganz so  verstanden, ihr habt wohl ein bisschen ueber die Straenge geschlagen,  aber warum gleich ne ganze Weile Sendeverbot?!





mmayr schrieb:


> Naja, die Fälle Quanti und Softy würden mich auch interessieren.




Es war wegen unseres Pinnwand-Dialogs, der zugegebenermaßen oft (naja eigentlich immer) unter der Gürtellinie war   Das Ganze ging über Monate so und ich behaupte auch nicht, dass die von den Mods gezogenen Konsequenzen falsch waren, nur die Art und Weise war falsch.
Denn es fand kein Dialog statt, keine gelbe Karte, keine Verwarnung, sondern direkt 5 Punkte und somit 1 Woche Sendepause. Von akutem Handlungsbedarf kann hier keine Rede sein, denn das Ganze ging wie gesagt seit Monaten so und es wurden nie direkt obszöne Ausdrücke genannt und natürlich auch  keine Links zu jugendgefährdenden Seiten oder ähnliches gepostet.
Aber das nur am Rande, die Angelegenheit ist längst gegessen, auch wenn der wohl beabsichtigte erzieherische Effekt nicht eingetreten ist. Wir haben den Ferkelkram einfach auf PN's verlagert 

Wie auch immer, ich bin raus hier. Diskutiert ihr mal weiter über gelbe, rosa, weiße und rote Karten, ändern wird sich dadurch eh nix. Zumindest nicht, solange einige Mods hier meinen, Sheriff spielen zu müssen -.-


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zu der Behauptung die Sperre von Quanty sei unberechtigt sag ich mal weiter nichts. Dazu ist sie zu lächerlich.


 
Wer behauptet das?


----------



## Softy (18. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zu der Behauptung die Sperre von Quanty sei unberechtigt sag ich mal weiter nichts. Dazu ist sie zu lächerlich.



Und schon wieder so eine von-oben-herab-Bullshit Aussage   Wer einen IQ von über 50 hat versteht quanti's lustigen, bewusst überzogenen und sarkastischen Schreibstil


----------



## Jimini (18. September 2012)

Softy, möchtest du hier jetzt wirklich diesen Thread für Lobbyismus missbrauchen? Dass Angelegenheiten zwischen der Moderation und einzelnen Usern nicht öffentlich ausgetragen wurden, wird beibehalten. Ebenso, dass Dritte erstmal hier nicht den Vermittler spielen sollen - schon gar nicht in themenfernen Threads.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Softy (18. September 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Softy, möchtest du hier jetzt wirklich diesen Thread für Lobbyismus missbrauchen?



Nein. Ich wurde von Verminaard und mmayr gebeten den Fall zu schildern, und dieser Bitte bin ich nachgekommen. Oder sind Beispiele einer nicht korrekten Verfahrensweise der Moderation hier jetzt unerwünscht? Allgemeines blabla wird keine Änderung bringen.

Und zu dem Kommentar von Olstyle



Olstyle schrieb:


> Zu der Behauptung die Sperre von Quanty sei  unberechtigt sag ich mal weiter nichts. Dazu ist sie zu  lächerlich.



habe ich meine Meinung gesagt, weil Angelegenheiten zwischen der Moderation und einzelnen Usern nicht öffentlich ausgetragen werden. Also kann / darf Olstyle gar nichts dazu sagen, daher kann er sich diesen überflüssigen  Kommentar gleich sparen. Denn der ist tatsächlich lächerlich.


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Denn es fand kein Dialog statt, keine gelbe Karte, keine Verwarnung



Na dann schreib vll mal was du erwartet hättest? Eine gelbe für einen derartigen Verstoß gegen den Jugendschutz?



Softy schrieb:


> akutem  Handlungsbedarf kann hier keine Rede sein, denn das Ganze ging wie  gesagt seit Monaten so...



Pinwandeinträge sind von unserer Seite aus nunmal nur sehr schlecht zu überblicken. Und nur weil es Monatelang keiner gemeldet hat heisst das nicht das es deswegen in Ordnung ist. Und wenn emails von ausserhalb mit Beschwerden eintrudeln dann ist das akuter Handlungsbedarf. Es war eine heidenarbeit die Einträge zu löschen.

Dazu kommt ja auch noch das ihr euch des vergehens voll bewusst wart - hier hättet Ihr noch die Chance gehabt es zu lassen, die Einträge zu löschen und euch eine entsprechende umgebung für eure Diskussion zu suchen. 



Softy schrieb:


> Wir  haben den Ferkelkram einfach auf PN's verlagert



Die ist auch nicht öffentlich - da könnt ihr schreiben was ihr wollt, solange die PNs nicht an User gelangen an die sie nicht gelangen sollen und es wieder Beschwerden gibt.


----------



## Softy (18. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Na dann schreib vll mal was du erwartet hättest? Eine gelbe für einen derartigen Verstoß?



Ich geb's auf  Worum geht es denn hier seit 40 Seiten? *DIALOG* Eine kurze PN hätte gereicht: "Bitte keinen Ferkelkram mehr auf der Pinnwand, sonst Sperre." Ist das zuviel verlangt?

Auf den Rest gehe ich nicht ein, ist mir zu blöd.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

Jep, das sehe ich ähnlich.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Worum geht es denn hier seit 40 Seiten? DIALOG Eine kurze PN hätte gereicht: "Bitte keinen Ferkelkram mehr auf der Pinnwand, sonst Sperre." Ist das zuviel verlangt?



Jep, darum geht es . Und wenn man der Moderation glauben darf, dann ist das allgemein zu viel, ähm, Arbeit einen solchen Hinweis zu schreiben......


----------



## Jimini (18. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ist das zuviel verlangt?


 In diesem Fall und meiner Meinung nach: ja. Scheinbar habe nur ich das so gesehen, sondern auch noch ein paar andere. Im Übrigen ging die Anweisung einer Sperre nicht zuletzt auch von oben aus - und da die Admins hier das Hausrecht innehaben, musst du dich dem fügen. Punkt. Da kannst du mit uns jetzt diskutieren so viel du willst, wenn die Seiteninhaber sagen, dass so jemand erstmal gesperrt wird, dann ist das so.
Ich habe gerade nochmal Auszüge eurer Unterhaltungen gelesen und kann absolut nicht nachvollziehen, warum du hier jetzt so einen Aufstand machst. Das war nicht nur geschmacklos wie sonstwas, sondern deutlich ü18.
Wenn ich mich in die Stadt stelle und die Fußgängerzone durch einen Ghettoblaster mit der Tonspur eines Hardcorestreifens beschalle, wird man mir wohl auch eher einen Platzverweis erteilen als mich freundlich darum bitten, sowas doch bitte zu unterlassen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. September 2012)

Ich wär vollkommen zufrieden gewesen wenn mir ein MOD eine Art Verwarnung geschreiben hätte (egal wohin) wie "bitte solche Themen nicht an der Pinnwand" aber mir erst mal 3Punkte hinzuklatschen und in der Begrünung steht dann drin, wegen verletzung des Jugendschutzrechts... erhalten sie hiermit drei Punkte, wie gesagt ich wiederhole Soty was ist daran so schwer eine Verwarnung auszuschreiben entweder an die Pinnwand oder per PN, das würde mir vollkommen genügen und vielen anderen bestimmt auch


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> In diesem Fall und meiner Meinung nach: ja. Scheinbar habe nur ich das so gesehen, sondern auch noch ein paar andere. Im Übrigen ging die Anweisung einer Sperre nicht zuletzt auch von oben aus - und da die Admins hier das Hausrecht innehaben, musst du dich dem fügen.
> Ich habe gerade nochmal Auszüge eurer Unterhaltungen gelesen und kann absolut nicht nachvollziehen, warum du hier jetzt so einen Aufstand machst. Das war nicht nur geschmacklos wie sonstwas, sondern deutlich ü18.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 Jetzt übertreib mal nicht. Das war vllt. ein kleines bisschen Ü18, allerdings nicht so sehr ernst gemeint und eher lustig. Aber ihr kennt ja nur eins: löschen


----------



## Jimini (18. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreib mal nicht. Das war vllt. ein kleines bisschen Ü18, allerdings nicht so sehr ernst gemeint und eher lustig. Aber ihr kennt ja nur eins: löschen


 Also bitte. Wir haben reichlich Auszüge davon intern vorliegen. Und dass wir sowas löschen, liegt nicht daran, dass alle Admins und Mods prüde sind, sondern dass Computec sonst ruckzuck richtig Stress bekommen kann (Abmahnungen etc.). Und wenn das Forum wegen sowas dichtgemacht wird, weil irgendjemand unbedingt öffentlich ausführlich darüber lamentieren muss, wie er Frauen beglückt, dann ist das zumindest nicht in meinem Sinne.

Und schon haben wir den Thread da, wo ihn die meisten der konstruktiv diskutierenden User hier nicht haben wollten. In einem Schlagabtausch.

MfG Jimini

Nachtrag: ich wiederhole es nochmal. Die Sperrung war eine Anweisung von Seiten der Administration. Wer mit der Administration hier nicht einverstanden ist, sollte sich überlegen ob er sich den Regeln fügt oder sich ein neues Forum sucht. Denn im Gegensatz zur Moderation lassen sich die Admins nicht so ohne weiteres ersetzen. Hausrecht ist Hausrecht. Wenn ich keinen Bock drauf habe, dass jemand in einem gelben T-Shirt in meine Wohnung kommt, dann ist das mein gutes Recht. Da kann die Person zetern so viel sie will.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. September 2012)

Mittlerweile geht es hier um Einzelfälle, sollte man den Thread nicht  zum Nachlesen so einmotten wie er ist und für Einzelfälle mal einen gesonderten Thread aufmachen,  einen angepinnten "Kummerkasten" ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Also bitte. Wir haben reichlich Auszüge davon intern vorliegen. Und dass wir sowas löschen, liegt nicht daran, dass alle Admins und Mods prüde sind, sondern dass Computec sonst ruckzuck richtig Stress bekommen kann (Abmahnungen etc.). Und wenn das Forum wegen sowas dichtgemacht wird, weil irgendjemand unbedingt öffentlich ausführlich darüber lamentieren muss, wie er Frauen beglückt, dann ist das zumindest nicht in meinem Sinne.
> 
> Und schon haben wir den Thread da, wo ihn die meisten der konstruktiv diskutierenden User hier nicht haben wollten. In einem Schlagabtausch.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 Ja, das is ja ok. Aber ihr habt ein bisschen sehr übertrieben mit dem löschen. Das ihr eure Aufgabe wahrnehmt is ja ok. Allerdings vllt. 2mal denken und dann löschen. Mehr verlange ich zumindest nicht. Aber das mit Softy und Quanti war halt ein Extrembeispiel....


P.S.: Ich will auch keinen Schlagabtausch, nur meine Meinung vorbringen...


----------



## mmayr (18. September 2012)

Jimini schrieb:
			
		

> Und schon haben wir den Thread da, wo ihn die meisten der konstruktiv diskutierenden User hier nicht haben wollten. In einem Schlagabtausch.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Da muss ich ihm Recht geben!
Also...runter vom Gas!

Was Softy und Quanti betrifft, war die Sperre richtig, wenn sie solche Inhalte gepostet haben. 
Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass jemand den das stört ja nicht mehr auf deren Pinnwand gehen muss!


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich geb's auf  Worum geht es denn hier seit 40 Seiten? *DIALOG* Eine kurze PN hätte gereicht: "Bitte keinen Ferkelkram mehr auf der Pinnwand, sonst Sperre." Ist das zuviel verlangt?



Es wurde und wird immer und immer wieder, vor allem im Laberthread, von der Moderation darauf hingewiesen das derartige Themen in diesem Forum nichts zu suchen haben. 



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreib mal nicht. Das war vllt.  ein kleines bisschen Ü18, allerdings nicht so sehr ernst gemeint und  eher lustig. Aber ihr kennt ja nur eins: löschen



Ich hab mir die Doku darüber nochmal angesehn und weis auch nicht wieviel du davon gelesen hast, aber das war definitiv kein "kleines bisschen". Abgesehn davon gehört auch dieses "kleines bisschen" nicht in dieses Forum.



mmayr schrieb:


> Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass jemand den das stört ja nicht mehr auf deren Pinnwand gehen muss!


 
Da gehts nicht um stören, da gehts darum das die Pinnwand öffentlich ist und es damit jeder lesen kann. Und zwar auch die es zwar nicht lesen dürften aber es trotzdem tun(Sichwort Jugendschutz).

mfg


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Es wurde und wird immer und immer wieder, vor allem im Laberthread, von der Moderation darauf hingewiesen das derartige Themen in diesem Forum im öffentlichen Bereich nichts zu suchen haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Naja, ich hab Teile gelesen und grundsätzlich hast du Recht. Allerdings glaube ich, das Softy und Quanti nach einem Hinweis sogar dabei geholfen hätten, die Situation zu deeskalieren. Ihr habt ja gleich losgelegt wie sonstwas...


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube ich, das Softy und Quanti  nach einem Hinweis sogar dabei geholfen hätten, die Situation zu  deeskalieren.



Quanti hat doch nichtmal nach der Sperre damit aufgehört und es soweit getrieben das er gleich eine 2. herausgefordert hat. Mithilfe = 0.

mfg


----------



## Robonator (18. September 2012)

Würde ganz gern auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben und sagen das sich bei manchen Regeln dann auch wirklich alle Mods dran halten sollten.

Beispiel: 
Ich bekam damals eine Verwarnung da ich im Battlefield 3 Thread ein Video gepostet habe in dem ein Spieler in Battlefield 3 erschossen wurde... Nungut... Begründung: Jungendschutz.
Nun habe ich hier und auch andere User und ich meine sogar PCGH selbst schon Videos gepostet in dem auch virtuelle Menschen erschossen wurden... Dafür gabs dann aber keine Verwarnung mehr 
War das nun reine Willkür oder eine Überreaktion vom Mod? 
Ich denke darüber lässt sich streiten...

Naja und was ich mich auch fragte: Ist es wirklich schon eine Beleidigung die eine Verwarnung verdient wenn man jemanden Fanboy nennt? Für eine solche unterstellung habe ich z.B. auch sofort wieder eine Verwarnung kassiert. Zwar keine Punkte aber dennoch bleibt es eine Verwarnung die stehen bleibt. Hätte es da nicht auch gereicht erst einmal "mündlich" zu verwarnen und die "richtige" Verwarnung erst bei einer Wiederholung abzusenden? 



Ich habe schon viele Verwarnungen gesehen die auch berechtigt waren, aber sehr oft ist es mir auch aufgefallen das nicht einmal etwas das zum Topic gehört stehen gelassen wird. Es wird sofort der gesamte Post gelöscht. Sowas ist mir auch schon widerfahren und ich durfte das, was wirklich zum Topic gehört, nochmal von vorne schreiben da einfach alles weggelöscht wird.  


So sollte mir jemand auf diesen Post antworten wollen, dann bitte per PN ausser es ist auch für andere interessant. So wie ich das hier kenne wird der Thread hier morgen schon wieder viel weiter sein und bis ich wieder online komme ist er wieder so gewachsen das ich meinen Post nicht finde


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

Ja, ich glaub, das hat er aber eher gemacht, weil ihr beim 1. Mal gleich so übertrieben Habt. Ich glaub, ihr versteht die normalen User nicht mehr. Wenn ihr auf uns zugeht, wäre auch Verständnis und Mithilfe da.


----------



## Verminaard (18. September 2012)

Ich nehm mal deine Aussage als Vorlage, wobei diese schon paar mal sinngemaeß so dastand:



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube ich, das Softy und Quanti nach einem Hinweis sogar dabei geholfen hätten, die Situation zu deeskalieren.


 
Auszug aus den Forenregeln:


> *1. Grundsätze* *1.1 Regeln*
> PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme ist die Diskussionsplattform der PC Games Hardware (PCGH), einem Print- und Online-Medium der Computec Media AG  (Computec), und wird moderiert. Regeln und Richtlinien gewährleisten   Toleranz, Akzeptanz und Ordnung unter den Teilnehmern. Die Regeln sind   für jedes Mitglied verbindlich - egal wie lange dieses schon im Forum   aktiv ist. Die Einhaltung der Regeln wird, stellvertretend für die   Administration, von eherenamtlichen Moderatoren überwacht





> *1.2 Meinungsfreiheit ....*
> Jeder Benutzer ist für die Rechtmäßigkeit der von ihm bereitgestellten   Inhalte selbst verantwortlich. Verboten sind alle Inhalte, die   rechtswidrig sind oder als obszön, pornografisch oder anderweitig   anstößig empfunden werden.


Sind die ersten zwei Punkte in den Forenregeln.
Was gibt es daran irgendwie auszulegen?
Die sind nun mal klipp und klar ohne wenn und aber, auch wenn es zwischen den Beteiligten nicht ernstgemeint war, sondern die sich schlappgelacht haben.
Ich persoenlich wuerd wahrscheinlich mitlachen.

Das Problem ist aber der oeffentliche Zugang und die Haftbarkeit der Betreiber.
Jugendschutz ist in Deutschland ein sehr ernstes Thema. War doch so eine Geschichte, wo unter 18Jaehrige einvernehmlichen Verkehr haben duerfen, sich aber dabei nicht zusehen duerfen. 
Ueber Gesetze kann man streiten, aber nicht hier.

Ich war nicht dabei, ich kann mir meine Meinung nur aus den Fragmenten zusammenreimen die hier genannt wurden, und da sehe ich jetzt kein Fehlverhalten der Mods.

Ich moechte nur nochmals auf die Haftbarkeit seitens der Seitenbetreiber hinweisen.
Und die werden einen Teufel tun und alteingesessene User gewaehren lassen, wenn sie zeitgleich Beschwerden bekommen, die mit sonstwas drohen.
Kann ich auch nachvollziehen in dieser Situation.


----------



## Jimini (18. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaub, das hat er aber eher gemacht, weil ihr beim 1. Mal gleich so übertrieben Habt. Ich glaub, ihr versteht die normalen User nicht mehr. Wenn ihr auf uns zugeht, wäre auch Verständnis und Mithilfe da.


Worum beteiligen sich Mods hier seit Tagen? Warum gibt es parallel im internen Bereich eine Diskussion zu den hier angesprochenen Anliegen? Weil wir nicht auf euch zugehen?

Ohne deine Beiträge jetzt abwerten zu wollen, aber du bist seit nichtmal 2 Monaten hier registriert. Ich finde es toll, dass du dich hier beteiligst, aber gewisse Dinge hier sind vor deiner Zeit vorgefallen. Es ist etwas anmaßend, da jetzt über das Vorgehen der Moderation vor deiner Zeit urteilen zu wollen. Zudem du meines Wissens keinen Zugriff auf die (stattliche) interne Diskussion zu speziell diesem Fall hast.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Verminaard (18. September 2012)

Jimini, ich moechte nur darauf hinweisen, das es User gibt, die einfach nur mitlesen und nicht mal registriert sind.
Ich gehoere selbst zu dieser Sorte, zwar nicht in diesem Forum, aber in Anderen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

Über Dinge, die vor mir waren, rede ich auch nicht. Allerdings habe ich jetzt bereits den eindruck, dass ihr teilweise "überzogen" reagiert. Kein Vorwurf, Denkanstoß.
So ich bin für heute raus.


----------



## McClaine (18. September 2012)

Zum Softy Thema :p :
Da muss ich der Moderation aber zustimmen, hätte ich nicht anders gemacht. 
Ich war zwar nicht dabei, kann nur von dem ausgehen was hier geschrieben wurde und da ist die Administration und Moderation nicht zimperlich - zu Recht. Ich glaube den Mods das die Anweisung von oben kam und diese evtl zuerst die Beiträge ausgeblendet hätten (können^^). Jugendschutz, genauso wie Lizensmissbrauch durch Cracks etc sind harte Nüsse und da gibts einfach keinen Spaß mehr.

Aber egal. Ich finde es nicht mal so schlecht, wenn man von Fällen berichtet, so können etwaige Unstimmigkeiten aufgeklärt werden. Ob das nur privat oder hier passiert überlasse ich mal den betroffenen. Richtig ist es allemal, das es angesprochen wird.


Und nochmal der Wunsch von mir persönlich: ihr macht nen super Job, nehmt euch die Vorschläge zu Herzen und denkt darüber nach.
Ich glaube wenn an entscheidenden Details gearbeitet wird, könnten wir alle damit leben


----------



## pedi (18. September 2012)

ist eben hier genauso in manch anderen boards.
menschen die im richtigen leben nichts zu sagen haben, und tagtäglich untergebuttert werden, können sich im internet austoben, und endlich einmal etwas sagen dürfen.


----------



## mmayr (18. September 2012)

Das hier läuft aus dem Ruder! Die Moderatoren nehmen sich unserer Anliegen an, das muss vorerst reichen! Sie müssen  sich hier nicht wegen Einzelfällen rechtfertigen! 

Ich denke, einige verstehen den Sinn dieses Threads nicht!


----------



## target2804 (18. September 2012)

Möchte nun auch einmal meine Meinung zu der ganzen Sache abgeben, wobei ich zur Verdeutlichung Softy's Schicksal als Beispiel heranziehen möchte.
Ob diese Sperre jetzt für manche gerecht oder ungerecht war, spielt dabei keine Rolle. Generell möchte ich vorab noch sagen, dass ich niemanden für eventuelles Fehlverhalten verurteilen möchte, genauso wenig wie ich es beabsichtige, bestimmte Themen/Aussagen aus ethischer Sicht zu hinterfragen.
Softy ist damals wohl der Leidtragende gewesen. Ob die Sperre/das harte Durchgreifen nun gerechtfertigt war, interessiert mich wie gesagt nicht und steht auch nicht zur Debatte. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass hier alle an dieser beispielhaft dargestellten Situation lernen können. Soll bedeuten, dass ein jeder, der dieses Thema aufmerksam verfolgt und das Paradebeispiel bemerkt hat, nun wissen sollte, dass solches Verhalten in diesen Forum nicht toleriert wird und es für Zuwiderhandlungen konsequente Sanktionen in Form von Sperren gibt. So bin ich auch der Meinung, dass
man, natürlich ohne konkret einen Namen zu nennen und ohne diesen Thread in eine Hetzjagd zu verwandeln, mehrere solcher Beispiele nennen sollte, um jedem einzelnen einerseits nochmals die Konsequezen darzulegen, bzw jedem von uns  die Arbeit der Mods und die Ordnung/Organisation dieses Forums zu verdeutlichen und verständlicher zu machen. Jeder von uns, egal ob direkt betroffen oder nicht, sollte das als Chance sehen, dazuzulernen. Denn das ist der Sinn eines Forums, egal ob es nur um Hardware geht, um Autos oder die besagte Arbeit der Mods/Admins und deren Entscheidungs- und Bestrafungssystem.

Gruß


----------



## Locuza (19. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Gelbe Karte? Kenne ich nicht, ich wurde immer sofort gesperrt oder verwarnt (in einem Verkaufsthread, den rein zufällig ein Mod erstellt hatte)  Dialog?  Fehlanzeige  2 Private Nachrichten an Pokerclock: unbeantwortet   Mail an die Admins: unbeantwortet


Da sprichst du eine Sache an, weil ich habe auch das Gefühl das PNs untergehen. Liegt das am Postfach der Moderatoren, welches so voll ist, dass da einige Sachen übersehen werden oder erst nach einigen Tagen bearbeitet werden?
(Ich vermute ja, dass die Moderation auf beleidigende oder zu sichtbar keinem Ergebnis führende PNs einfach nicht antworten will, aber das ist nur eine haltlose Überlegung  )


@ Topic
Ich bin auch dafür zuerst bisherige Optionen weiter auszubauen oder erkenntlicher zu gestalten. Gelbe Karte etwas ausschmücken, dass Regelwerk bei einigen Punkten etwas ausführlicher gestalten und auf die Zukunft warten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Geht es noch um mein Thema von "früher"?
> Wie gesagt ich weiß ja das sie nicht den Regeln entsprach.
> Und eine Warnung ist deshalb ja auch legitim.
> Es war halt nur schade das sie auch gleich "runtergenommen" wurde (sicherlich um sie von mir nochmal ändern zu lassen), aber da ich das erst am nächsten Vormittag gesehen habe war halt die relevanz nicht mehr gegeben.
> Schade übrigens nicht deshalb weil ich die verfasste news jetzt achso toll fand (war sie ja nicht), sondern schade deshalb weil sich viele user dafür interessierten und die News auch aktiv diskutierten.



Das kritische bei User-News ist, dass sie direkt auf der Main landen. Dementsprechend hoch sind die Ansprüche, die sie erfüllen müssen (angefangen bei Stil und Informationsgehalt - aber auch bis hin zu Urheberrechtsaspekten. PCGH kann seine News nicht einfach copy&paste aus Texten zusammenstellen, die andere getippt haben) und das müssen sie auch von Anfang an. Denn auf einer News-Seite vom Format PCGH.de's kannst du nicht erst 12 Stunden später anfangen, Fehler auszubessern, wenn du denn dann mal Zeit hast.




Cook2211 schrieb:


> So einfach ist es in vielen Fällen aber nicht, denn die Regeln sind auch immer Auslegungssache und alleine deswegen sind Konflikte vorprogrammiert,


 
Wer konkrete Verbesserungsvorschläge zu einzelnen Regeln hat:
Immer her damit.
Und dabei bitte auch immer das Gesamtkonstrukt beachten. Natürlich wäre es toll, alles haarklein zu erklären und zu definieren (findet insbesondere Pokerclock). Nur würde das entstehende Regelwerk niemand mehr lesen, geschweige denn sich merken.(finde insbesondere ich ) 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @Threshold:
> Wir können die nicht löschen, selbst die, die wir zurücknehmen bleiben im Archiv erhalten.
> Das hat die Forensoftware so an sich.



Und das ist auch sehr gut so, denn moderative Maßnahmen sollten (genauso wie Vergehen) nachvollziehbar bleiben.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ehrlich, ne rosa Karte ist weniger ernst als ne gelbe?
> Ist das Fußballer-Regelwerk wirklich so penetrant in die Hirne eingehämmert? Hätte ich nicht gedacht.



Ich auch nicht.
Da wähnt man sich auf einer Nerdseite und auf einmal hat man Probleme mit Leuten, die sich tatsächlich sportlich betätigen. Also so "Sport" mit Sonne von oben und Rasen von unten, statt mit Tastatur links und Maus rechts.
*es fehlt ein "shocked"-Smily*




> Ich wäre wenn man sich dafür entscheidet eher für ne Grüne - die ist im "Ampelsystem" vorhanden und es gibt sie nicht im Fußball



Also eine "mach weiter so, ist toll" Karte? 
Wir können ja auch Türkis und Violet nehmen, aber irgendwie glaube ich, dass wir bei Farbänderungen lediglich die bisherigen, seltenen (hoffentlich) Missverständniss gegen allgemeines Unverständniss austauschen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Dann werde doch mal konkreter. Um was für Fälle reden wir denn da?
> Beleidigende Ausdrücke? Androhung von körperlicher Gewalt?



Ich bitte zu beachten, dass auch in diesem Thread der Persönlichkeitsschutz gillt. Wenn nicht jemand selbst seinen Fall in der ihm genehmen Detailiertheit schildert, macht das auch niemand anderes, Mods steuern zusätzliche Informationen allenfalls bei einer Klarstellung bei.




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sie wird aber im Profil als Verwarnung gelistet, und dementsprechend von Usern u.U. auch so gewertet.



Sie sind nicht als Verwarnung gelistet, sie sind unter dem Reiter Verwarnung gelistet - als Warnung. Sie sind zudem als Warnung in den Regeln beschrieben und natürlich steht auch in den Warnungs-PNs selbst "Warnung" drin.
Wer selbst nach diesen ausdrücklichen Hinweisen weder PNs von der Moderation aufmerksam liest, noch die Regeln, noch die Liste seiner Einträge ... - ich will nicht sagen, dass die Beschriftung optimal ist, aber irgendwann kommt man auch mal an einen Punkt, der unter "lernresistent und selber schuld" fällt. Es ist wohl davon auszugehen, dass User, denen Regelwerk und Moderation des Forums derart egal sind, mittelfristig ohnehin nicht mehr nur mit Warnungen konfrontiert werden.




GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich bin für Tresh, Softy und Quanti als neue Mods


 
Aber in welchem Forum? 




Softy schrieb:


> Nein. Ich wurde von Verminaard und mmayr gebeten den Fall zu schildern, und dieser Bitte bin ich nachgekommen. Oder sind Beispiele einer nicht korrekten Verfahrensweise der Moderation hier jetzt unerwünscht? Allgemeines blabla wird keine Änderung bringen.



Beispiele sind -siehe bisherigen Verlauf- erwünscht, wann immer sich daraus Verbesserungen für die allgemeine Handhabung des Forums ableiten. Du und Quanti sind allerdings ein ziemlich einzigartiger Fall. Auf Nachfrage kann man natürlich trotzdem knapp und neutral antworten, aber diese Diskussion wird das wohl nicht voranbringen.




Robonator schrieb:


> Würde ganz gern auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben und sagen das sich bei manchen Regeln dann auch wirklich alle Mods dran halten sollten.
> 
> Beispiel:
> Ich bekam damals eine Verwarnung da ich im Battlefield 3 Thread ein Video gepostet habe in dem ein Spieler in Battlefield 3 erschossen wurde... Nungut... Begründung: Jungendschutz.
> ...



Müsste man wissen, um was für Spiele und Szenen es jeweils geht. Prinzipiell geht es um den Jugendschutz. Alles, was unter 16 freigegeben ist (gibts da Spiele, in denen man Menschen tötet? k.A.) ist prinzipiell kein Problem - scheinbar wurde alles darin für nicht übermäßig jugendgefährdend befunden. Wenn es aber ab18 Titel sind, dann müssen wir prinzipiell davon ausgehen, dass jede Gewaltszene zu den dingen gehört, die hier laut BPJM nicht gezeigt werden dürfen.
"PCGH selbst", alias "die Redaktion" hat da natürlich ganz andere Möglichkeiten und Erfahrungen. Wenn die gewalttätige Spiele in den News behandeln, ist alles doppelt und dreifach von Experten abgesichert - dein gepostetes Video konnte diesen Anspruch sicherlich nicht erfüllen.



> Naja und was ich mich auch fragte: Ist es wirklich schon eine Beleidigung die eine Verwarnung verdient wenn man jemanden Fanboy nennt? Für eine solche unterstellung habe ich z.B. auch sofort wieder eine Verwarnung kassiert. Zwar keine Punkte aber dennoch bleibt es eine Verwarnung die stehen bleibt. Hätte es da nicht auch gereicht erst einmal "mündlich" zu verwarnen und die "richtige" Verwarnung erst bei einer Wiederholung abzusenden?



Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben: Es geht nicht so sehr um das Wort, als vielmehr um die Tätigkeit. Ob du jemanden mit ********* oder mit "du Erdbeere" beleidigst, ist wurscht. Es geht darum, dass sich jemand angegriffen fühlt und dass du jemanden angreifen wolltest.

Davon abgesehen ist deine gesamte Schilderung schlichtweg falsch:
In deinem Profil ist weder eine Verwarnung (egal welcher Art) noch auch nur eine Warnung wegen Beleidigung zu finden. Ein einziges mal wurde eine gezielte Fanboy-Beschuldigung aus einem deiner Posts editiert und dir für das -ansonsten nicht unbedingt inhaltsreiche- Post eine Spam-Warnung gegeben.
Also bitte stelle uns hier nicht unmenschlicher da, als wir sind.




> Ich habe schon viele Verwarnungen gesehen die auch berechtigt waren, aber sehr oft ist es mir auch aufgefallen das nicht einmal etwas das zum Topic gehört stehen gelassen wird. Es wird sofort der gesamte Post gelöscht. Sowas ist mir auch schon widerfahren und ich durfte das, was wirklich zum Topic gehört, nochmal von vorne schreiben da einfach alles weggelöscht wird.



Posts editieren verursacht ziemlich viel Arbeit und gerade in den Newsthreads hat man es z.T. mit einer ganzen Seite Offtopic zu tun, so dass nur noch Kahlschlag praktikabel ist. Wenn jemand so gut wie kein Offtopic in seinem Post stehen hat, versucht man dass zwar weitestgehend zu retten - aber ab einer gewissen Grenze sind Kollateralschäden unvermeitlich. Ist ja auch nicht wirklich so, als hätte man sich das beim Erstellen des Posts nicht denken können...




> So sollte mir jemand auf diesen Post antworten wollen, dann bitte per PN ausser es ist auch für andere interessant. So wie ich das hier kenne wird der Thread hier morgen schon wieder viel weiter sein und bis ich wieder online komme ist er wieder so gewachsen das ich meinen Post nicht finde


 
Es gibt eine "zum ersten ungelesenen Post springen" Funktion 
Davon abgesehen ist es bei einer laufenden Diskussion wünschenswert (und in den Regeln vorgeschrieben  ), dass man das geschriebene zumindest überfliegt - und dabei sollte es dir auffallen, wenn du zitierst wirst.



Locuza schrieb:


> Da sprichst du eine Sache an, weil ich habe auch das Gefühl das PNs untergehen. Liegt das am Postfach der Moderatoren, welches so voll ist, dass da einige Sachen übersehen werden oder erst nach einigen Tagen bearbeitet werden?
> (Ich vermute ja, dass die Moderation auf beleidigende oder zu sichtbar keinem Ergebnis führende PNs einfach nicht antworten will, aber das ist nur eine haltlose Überlegung  )



Ich kann nicht für andere sprechen, aber zumindest in meinem PN-Postfach findet sich im Schnitt vielleicht eine moderationsbezogene PN am Tag (bitte nicht ändern!  ). Aber wenn darin jemand nur demonstriert, dass er selbst nach eindringlichem Hinweis und persönlich übermittelten Regelauszug weiterhin sehr, sehr wenig Verständnis für hiesige Umgangsformen und sehr, sehr viel Kenntnis im Bereich Beleidigungen und Anfeindungen hat, dann kann es sein, dass er auf eine Antwort mal ein Weilchen warten muss.
So: Mehrere Jahrzehnte ggf.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer konkrete Verbesserungsvorschläge zu einzelnen Regeln hat:
> Immer her damit.



Nun ja, ich fände es sinnvoll, das Punktesystem zu überarbeiten.

Original:



> Dieses Forum verfügt über ein Punktesystem. Je nach Art des Verstoßes und der Vorgeschichte des Täters haben die Moderatoren die Wahl zwischen mehreren Stufen, beginnend bei 0 Punkten (formelle letzte Warnung, "gelbe Karte") bis hinauf zu 10 Punkten für besonders schwere Vergehen. Die Verwarnungspunkte werden automatisch aufaddiert. Bei Überschreitung bestimmter Punktegrenzen erfolgt eine Sperrung des betroffenen Benutzers durch das System. Der gesperrte Benutzer hat keine Möglichkeit mehr, sich bei der Forensoftware anzumelden. (Admins können via Extreme-forum@pcgameshardware.de kontaktiert werden.) Die Grenzen lauten wie folgt:
> 
> 5 Punkte: 1 Woche Sperre
> 10 Punkte: 4 Wochen Sperre
> ...



Änderung:


_Dieses Forum verfügt über ein Verwarnungssystem. Je nach Art des Verstoßes und der Vorgeschichte des Täters haben die Moderatoren die Wahl entweder gelbe Karten  oder Verwarnungspunkte zu verteilen:

- Für minderschwere Vergehen (z.B. ausschweifende Off-Topic Beiträge) werden gelbe Karten verteilt. Zwei erhaltene gelbe Karten ergeben einen Verwarnungspunkt.

- Bei schwereren Vergehen gegen die Forenregeln (z.B. persönliche Beleidigungen) werden direkt und ohne "gelbe Karten", Verwarnungsunkte verteilt, beginnend bei 1 Punkt bis hinauf zu 10 Punkten für besonders schwere Vergehen. Die Strafpunkte werden automatisch aufaddiert. Bei Überschreitung bestimmter Punktegrenzen erfolgt eine Sperrung des betroffenen Benutzers durch das System. Der gesperrte Benutzer hat keine Möglichkeit mehr, sich bei der Forensoftware anzumelden. (Admins können via Extreme-forum@pcgameshardware.de kontaktiert werden.) Die Grenzen lauten wie folgt:

5 Punkte: 1 Woche Sperre
10 Punkte: 4 Wochen Sperre
15 Punkte: 3 Monate Sperre
20 Punkte: 6 Monate Sperre
Vergebene Punkte besitzen eine Wirksamkeit von 4 Monaten. Nach diesem Zeitraum verfallen sie. Werden innerhalb dieses Zeitraumes erneut Punkte für einen vergleichbaren Regelverstoß vergeben, so verlängert sich zusätzlich die Wirksamkeit der alten Punkten auf erneut vier Monate. 

Unabhängig von diesen Grenzen können direkt Sperren beliebiger, insbesondere unbegrenzter Länge verhängt werden. Auch Strafanzeigen sind möglich.


Bei moderativen Eingriffen wie gelben Karten oder Punkten besteht die Möglichkeit, im inoffiziellen Beschwerdeforum über die Bestrafung mit dem betreffenden Moderator und anderen Mitgliedern der Moderation zu diskutieren, um etwaige Unstimmigkeiten und Missverständnisse zu klären.
Teilnehmen und einsehen können diese Threads nur der Threadersteller und die Moderation, um ohne Einmischung von außen die Sachverhalte zielgerichtet und sachlich erörtern und klären zu können. Auch in diesem Beschwerdeforum sind Beleidigungen und persönliche Angriffe zu unterlassen und können unter Umständen weitere Verwarnungen nach sich ziehen._

------

Das wäre so eine grobe Idee, die man natürlich noch ausarbeiten könnte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Zwei erhaltene gelbe Karten ergeben einen Verwarnungspunkt.


 Aber genau das sollte doch eben nicht so sein?


----------



## mmayr (19. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> Aber genau das sollte doch eben nicht so sein?



Versteh ich auch nicht!


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber genau das sollte doch eben nicht so sein?





mmayr schrieb:


> Versteh ich auch nicht!



Es ist einfach eine Idee bzw. ein Vorschlag oder ein Denkanstoß, der nun frei zur Diskussion steht.
Hintergrund der Idee ist es, das Thema gelbe Karten und Verwarnungen für die User transparenter und verständlicher zu machen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hintergrund der Idee ist es, das Thema gelbe Karten und Verwarnungen für die User transparenter und verständlicher zu machen.


 
Das ist bereits in unserer internen ich nenns Mal To-Do-Liste oder Vorschlagsliste drin, wir werden da höchstwahrscheinlich die Forenregeln deutlicher gestalten sowie den automatisch generierten Text bei gelben Karten ändern, so dass an mehreren Stellen entsprechend klarer wird wo der Unterschied zwischen Verwarnung (rot) und einem ähm offizieller Hinweis aka. "Warnung" (gelb) liegt.


----------



## DaStash (19. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Und schon wieder so eine von-oben-herab-Bullshit Aussage   Wer einen IQ von über 50 hat versteht quanti's lustigen, bewusst überzogenen und sarkastischen Schreibstil


 
Abgesehen von dem IQ Unterstellung möchte ich auch mal das Thema Sarkasmus aufgreifen. Ich finde da teilweise die Reaktionen seitens der Moderation, einiger weniger, überzogen. Wenn man aus eigener Ansicht zu unrecht gemaßregelt wird und das dann mit leichtem Humor in einem Topicbeitrag unterbringt, dann halte ich es für überzogen dafür eine Verwarnung zu bekommen. Ich meine, da war keine Beleidigung, kein OT und dennoch wurde so gehandelt. Da war ich schon leicht entsetzt, dass fand ich absolut überzogen.Ansonsten habe ich jetzt die letzten Seiten noch nicht vollständig gelesen, mir ist nur aufgefallen das der Tonn etwas rauher und destruktiver wird. Wäre schön wenn man da wie zum Anfang zurückkehren könnte, dass gilt selbstverständlich für beide Seiten. MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Abgesehen von dem IQ Unterstellung möchte ich auch mal das Thema Sarkasmus aufgreifen. Ich finde da teilweise die Reaktionen seitens der Moderation, einiger weniger, überzogen. Wenn man aus eigener Ansicht zu unrecht gemaßregelt wird und das dann mit leichtem Humor in einem Topicbeitrag unterbringt, dann halte ich es für überzogen dafür eine Verwarnung zu bekommen. Ich meine, da war keine Beleidigung, kein OT und dennoch wurde so gehandelt. Da war ich schon leicht entsetzt, dass fand ich absolut überzogen.



Das finde ich auch.

Grundsätzlich entspricht das Vorgehen zwar dann den Forenregelen:



> Moderative Maßnahmen sind eine Angelegenheit zwischen Moderation und moderierter Person, kein Thema für die Öffentlichkeit. Das Anprangern anderer wird nicht geduldet.



Zwischenmenschlich hätte man den Sarkasmus als Moderator allerdings auch Augenzwinkernd () hinnehmen können.


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2012)

Auch hier einfach nochmal der Hinweis darauf dass für andere User nicht alles einsehbar ist was zum Teil noch zu solchen Reaktionen beigetragen hat.
Wenn z.B. auf eine (Ver)Warnung mit Beleidigungen per PN reagiert wird ist man sicher etwas dünnhäutiger(was nunmal menschlich ist) bei erneutem Eingehen auf selbige in einem Forenpost. Von außen sieht es dann so aus als hätte es nur den wenig dramatischen Post gegeben.

Das bezieht sich jetzt nicht auf DaStash persönlich, da weiß ich aus dem Stegreif nicht ob und warum eine solche Abfolge von Ereignissen vorgekommen ist!


----------



## DaStash (19. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das haben wir aber auch schon durchgekaut. Es gibt schlicht Situationen in denen es eine unterschiedliche Auslegung der einzenen Mods gibt weil sich der Fall eben nicht eindeutig in A oder B einordnen lässt.


Und in genau solchen Fällen, wenn die Meinungen auseinander gehen, sollte man nicht stur nur eine Ansicht durchsetzen, da sollte dann "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" gelten.





Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Alles was hier erwähnt wird entspricht nicht gerade Tatsachen und soll doch nur als Beispiel gelten. Wenn sich jeder mal die Zeit für die Forenregeln nimmt und auch mal entsprechende How to.. liest kann doch schon im Vorfeld das meiste an Unklarheiten und die damit möglichen Belohnungen umgehen.


Es geht ja nicht um die Dinge die Klar sind, sondern jene welche Auslegungssache sind und wenn es da begründete, unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt, sollte man nicht nur weil man MOD ist seine als Richtiger betrachten.





laurens schrieb:


> Cook, ich habe auch das gelesen und im Kopf beim weiterlesen gehabt.</p>Akzeptiere du aber bitte, dass ich im Verlauf des Threads zu dem Schluss gekommen bin, dass der Satz zwar vorbeugend geschrieben und vielleicht sogar auch so gemeint war. _Für mich_ es aber bei einigen hier sehr wohl darauf hinaus läuft, "gleicher" als andere sein zu wollen.


Die Tatsache das du das schreibst zeigt aber, dass du den Eingangspost nicht richtig gelesen hast, denn genau das wurde ausgeschlossen. Woraus deutest du das bitte das man hier gleicher als andere sein will?





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @Kreisverkehr
> ja, da es nur ein "Verwarnungen" Menü sozusagen gibt sind aus technischen Gründen dummerweise die gelben und die roten Karten in einer Rubrik zusammengefasst, obwohl die Gelben Karten keine Verwarnungen sind sondern nur ich nenns mal "ausdrückliche Hinweise ohne weitere Folgen".
> 
> Die Sache mit dem Fußball ist leider das was uns hier das Genick bricht. Im Forum sind zwei gelbe Karten (wie du im übrigen ja aus erster Hand erkennen kannst ) NICHT Gelb-rot!
> ...


Ja aber man ist ja nicht in der Schule, wo man "Tadel" sammelt und irgendwann geschmissen wird. Das ist hier eine "Freizeit-Community" und da sollte man solche Gelbe Karten etc. "stets" als letzte Möglichkeit in Betracht zählen und nicht schon verteilen, wegen einer gut gemeinten News oder Topic Post, mit sarkastischen Zügen. Das ist das was hier viele mit Überregulierung meinen.





Jimini schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns jetzt nicht mit Einzelfällen anderer User beschäftigen. Denn es wird gerade offensichtlich, dass hier aufgrund einer "bei XYZ lief es so und so"-Haltung Meinungen gebildet werden. Und die bringen _niemandem_ was.


Prinzipiell richtig, jedoch wurden ja hier, unter anderem von X85 konkrete Beispiele gefordert und das ist ein Beispiel, welches in die Richtig dieses Kritik-Threads geht.@SoftyIch kann den Frsut verstehen und auch das du dich gewisser Maßen über eine Gelbe freuen würdest aber etwas "softer" wäre dennoch nicht schlecht, wir wollen hier ja auch etwas erreichen. 


Softy schrieb:


> Ich geb's auf  Worum geht es denn hier seit 40 Seiten? *DIALOG* Eine kurze PN hätte gereicht: "Bitte keinen Ferkelkram mehr auf der Pinnwand, sonst Sperre." Ist das zuviel verlangt?
> 
> 
> Auf den Rest gehe ich nicht ein, ist mir zu blöd.


Würde ich auch so unterschreiben. Da sollte ein Hinweis ansich keinen übermäßigen Arbeitsaufwand darstellen.





Jimini schrieb:


> Also bitte. Wir haben reichlich Auszüge davon intern vorliegen. Und dass wir sowas löschen, liegt nicht daran, dass alle Admins und Mods prüde sind, sondern dass Computec sonst ruckzuck richtig Stress bekommen kann (Abmahnungen etc.). Und wenn das Forum wegen sowas dichtgemacht wird, weil irgendjemand unbedingt öffentlich ausführlich darüber lamentieren muss, wie er Frauen beglückt, dann ist das zumindest nicht in meinem Sinne.
> will.


Mal eine Verständnisfrage, ist denn eine Profildiskussion in einem Formum wo man sich anmelden muss überhaupt als öffentlich zu betrachten?





XE85 schrieb:


> Quanti hat doch nichtmal nach der Sperre damit aufgehört und es soweit getrieben das er gleich eine 2. herausgefordert hat. Mithilfe = 0.
> 
> 
> mfg


Solch ein Verhalten kann man immer dann beobachten, wenn sich jemand zu "Unrecht" gemaßregelt fühlt.MfG
p.s.: Irgendwie habe ich lauter Sonderzeichen in den Postings und generell spinnt heut die PCGH Seite bei mir.^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> und da sollte man solche Gelbe Karten etc. "stets" als letzte Möglichkeit in Betracht zählen und nicht schon verteilen, wegen einer gut gemeinten News oder Topic Post, mit sarkastischen Zügen. Das ist das was hier viele mit Überregulierung meinen.


 
Tja, die einen wollen weniger Karten, die anderen wollen mehr und schnellere Karten (gelb) als Form der besseren Kommunikation.
(Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere einen der vielen Punkte unsrer in Arbeit befindlichen Vorschlagsliste: "Bei Beleidigungen und Offtopic soll schneller und häufiger gewarnt  werden, aber auch erst nach mehr Warnungen verwarnt werden, um den  Vorwarneffekt zu steigern.")



DaStash schrieb:


> Solch ein Verhalten kann man immer dann  beobachten, wenn sich jemand zu "Unrecht" gemaßregelt  fühlt.MfG


 
Mag sein, sofern die "Strafe" ja nicht wirklich eine Strafe ist (ein zeitweiser Forenausschluss ist ja keine wirkliche Strafe gegen die Person wie etwa eine Geld oder Freiheitsstrafe).
Aber am Ende ists wie bereits erwähnt so, dass sich spätestens wenn die Maßregelung wie hier von der Administration ausgesprochen wurde keinen Verhandlungsspielraum mehr gibt. Sowas wird natürlich nicht passieren, aber theoretisch kann da per Hausrecht auch jeder permanennt gebannt werden dessen Nick mit einem Q beginnt und das wars.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Mal eine Verständnisfrage, ist denn eine Profildiskussion in einem Formum wo man sich anmelden muss überhaupt als öffentlich zu betrachten



Ja, da der Profilinhaber keine Kontrolle darüber hat, wer sich im Forum anmelden und damit den Inhalt der Profilnachrichten zur Kenntnis nehmen kann. Anders wäre es, wenn (wie z.B. bei Facebook) das Profil nur auf ausdrückliche Einladung sichtbar gemacht werden kann.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. September 2012)

Eine Frage hätte ich dennoch, ueber PN ist alles erlaubt oder? Könnt ihr MODs da reinschauen?
Soll keine Anspielung sein nur um mein Wissen etwas zu erweitern


----------



## dmxforever (19. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich dennoch, ueber PN ist alles erlaubt oder? Könnt ihr MODs da reinschauen?


 Nein, wenn dem so wäre, hätten die Betreiber aber ganz flott ein gewaltiges Rechtsproblem.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. September 2012)

dmxforever schrieb:


> Nein, wenn dem so wäre, hätten die Betreiber aber ganz flott ein gewaltiges Rechtsproblem.


 Habe ich mir schon gedacht, im Sinne von Privatsphäre und co, aber nur geragt um ganz sicher zu gehen


----------



## Pokerclock (19. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich dennoch, ueber PN ist alles erlaubt oder? Könnt ihr MODs da reinschauen?
> Soll keine Anspielung sein nur um mein Wissen etwas zu erweitern



Du kannst davon ausgehen, wenn beispielsweise Spiele ab 18 über PN verkauft werden und wir das erfahren, es für die jeweiligen User Konsequenzen geben wird. Das gleiche gilt auch wenn versucht wird derartiges über PN anzubahnen. Immer wieder gerne hierfür als Satz in einem Thread verwendet: "Besprechen wir dann sicherhaltshalber per PN. " Da ist die Nachfrage des aufmerksamen Moderators vorprogrammiert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. September 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, wenn beispielsweise Spiele ab 18 über PN verkauft werden und wir das erfahren, es für die jeweiligen User Konsequenzen geben wird. Das gleiche gilt auch wenn versucht wird derartiges über PN anzubahnen. Immer wieder gerne hierfür als Satz in einem Thread verwendet: "Besprechen wir dann sicherhaltshalber per PN. " Da ist die Nachfrage des aufmerksamen Moderators vorprogrammiert.


 Ja das ist klar und auch verständlich, aber direktes reinschauen ist nicht möglich


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ja das ist klar und auch verständlich, aber direktes reinschauen ist nicht möglich


Nein, direkt nicht. Dafür muss der Empfänger die Mail melden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nein, direkt nicht. Dafür muss der Empfänger die Mail melden.


 Ok Danke das heisst wenn ich jetzt einem X-beliebigen USEr eine PN schreibe und der sie meldet, dann seid ihr MODs in der LAge diese zu lesen samt absender?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ok Danke das heisst wenn ich jetzt einem X-beliebigen USEr eine PN schreibe und der sie meldet, dann seid ihr MODs in der LAge diese zu lesen samt absender?


 
Wenn die PN gemeldet wird sehen alle Mods die PN mit allem drum und dran, ja.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn die PN gemeldet wird sehen alle Mods die PN mit allem drum und dran, ja.


 Achso, das wusste ich zum Beispiel nicht, macht mir aber auch nichts aus


----------



## mmayr (19. September 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst davon ausgehen, wenn beispielsweise Spiele ab 18 über PN verkauft werden und wir das erfahren, es für die jeweiligen User Konsequenzen geben wird. Das gleiche gilt auch wenn versucht wird derartiges über PN anzubahnen. Immer wieder gerne hierfür als Satz in einem Thread verwendet: "Besprechen wir dann sicherhaltshalber per PN. " Da ist die Nachfrage des aufmerksamen Moderators vorprogrammiert.



Du neigst zur Verkriminalisierung der User hier. Eine einfache Anfrage löst bei dir gleich wieder Verdachtsmomente auf "verbotene" Aktivitäten und damit einhergehende Drohungen aus. 

Muss das denn sein? 

"Wenn eine PN gemeldet wird, sieht sie jeder Mod, ansonsten sehen wir sie nicht." hätte vollkommen gereicht!


----------



## DaStash (19. September 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, wenn beispielsweise Spiele ab 18 über PN verkauft werden und wir das erfahren, es für die jeweiligen User Konsequenzen geben wird. Das gleiche gilt auch wenn versucht wird derartiges über PN anzubahnen. Immer wieder gerne hierfür als Satz in einem Thread verwendet: "Besprechen wir dann sicherhaltshalber per PN. " Da ist die Nachfrage des aufmerksamen Moderators vorprogrammiert.


Soll heißen wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr PN´s lesen ohne das die jemand meldet? MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (19. September 2012)

Nein, können wir nicht. Wir brauchen immer erst jemanden, der uns die PN zur Verfügung stellt. Sei es der Betroffene selbst (meistens bei Marktplatzproblemen) oder jemand, dem die PN anderweitig in die Finger geraten ist. Kommt ja manchmal vor, dass eine PN plötzlich bei Dritten (zum Teil außerhalb des Forums) wieder auftaucht.


----------



## XE85 (19. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und in genau solchen Fällen, wenn die Meinungen  auseinander gehen, sollte man nicht stur nur eine Ansicht durchsetzen...



Das wird ja auch jetzt schon so gehandhabt. Wenn eine (Ver-)warnung ungerechtfertigt ist wird sie zurückgenommen. Nur dafür ist es eben erforderlich das der entsprechende User den offiziellen Weg bestreitet - was, wie schon mehrmals hier erwähnt wurde, nur äusserst selten der Fall ist. Deutlich häufiger wird einfach irgend ein Modbashing Thread eröffnet, und das geht nunmal nicht. Vll ändert sich dann gegebenenfalls mit dem entsprechenden UF für die Klärung solcher Fälle.

Ganz abgesehn davon spreche ich nicht unbedingt von Fällen in denen es darum geht Verwarnungen ja oder nein sondern um Grauzohnenfälle - für den einen Mod ist eine Aussage eben gerade noch (nur) Spam und einen Punkt wert und der andere beurteilt das eben so das es eine Beleidigung und 3 Punkte geben sollte. Grenzfälle eben. Aber auch hier besteht wieder obige Möglichkeit der Kontaktaufnahme.



DaStash schrieb:


> Prinzipiell richtig, jedoch  wurden ja hier, unter anderem von X85 konkrete Beispiele gefordert und  das ist ein Beispiel



Bitte hier nichts Missverstehen. Ich fordere gewiss keine 1:1 Veröffentlichung. Ich hätte mir maximal gelöschte Posts und gegebenenfalls Verwahrnungen nochmal angesehn und mich dann geäußert. Ich bin klar gegen eine veröffentlichung von Posts die nichtmehr allgemein sichtbar sind von unserer Seite.

mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Tja, die einen wollen weniger Karten, die anderen wollen mehr und schnellere Karten (gelb) als Form der besseren Kommunikation.
> (Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere einen der vielen Punkte unsrer in Arbeit befindlichen Vorschlagsliste: "Bei Beleidigungen und Offtopic soll schneller und häufiger gewarnt  werden, aber auch erst nach mehr Warnungen verwarnt werden, um den  Vorwarneffekt zu steigern.")


Das mit dem Offtopic ist aber wieder relativ. 
Gerade in den Apple Threads passiert es öfters, dass User beider Lager auch mal OT quatschen, was ich selbst () aber nicht schlecht finde, da dadurch ein angenehmeres Klima zwischen den "Kontrahenten" geschaffen wird und diese Personen auch in weiteren Threads besser miteinander klar kommen. 

Ein Problem habe ich nur dann mit OT, wenn manche, wieder mal in Apple Threads, ständig irgendwas erwähnen müssen, was nicht zum Thema gehört, nur um ihre Abneigung gegenüber einer Firma kund zu tun, was dem Gesprächsklima meistens erheblich schadet und auch oft zu Streiterein führt. 

Und hier sind wir bei einem Problem, das oft zu Verwarnungen führt:
Erst kommt ein Flame, dann kommt ein Streit und der führt über OT oft zu einer Roten. 
Ich habe bis jetzt leider nur einen Mod erlebt, der eine Warnung wegen der Flames gepostet hat und dieser hat sich hier auch noch nicht zu Wort gemeldet, auch wenn das nicht unbedingt nötig ist. 

Es würde oft schon reichen, wenn so eine Warnung öfter gepostet wird, auch wenn manche dadurch denken, dass sie beobachtet werden, was ja sowieso der Fall ist. 
Das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, die von manchen zusätzlich gewünschte Vorwarnung zu realisieren, denn extra per PN ohne Gelbe zu ermahnen ist nunmal zu viel Aufwand. 

@POWER_TO_THE_GROUND
Admins können deine PNs einfach so lesen.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es würde oft schon reichen, wenn so eine Warnung öfter gepostet wird, auch wenn manche dadurch denken, dass sie beobachtet werden, was ja sowieso der Fall ist.
> Das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, die von manchen zusätzlich gewünschte Vorwarnung zu realisieren, denn extra per PN ohne Gelbe zu ermahnen ist nunmal zu viel Aufwand.



Du meinst so?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...eim-iphone-4s-und-ipad-3-a-2.html#post4457873
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/235260-iphone-5-apple-laedt-ein.html#post4533131
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...esign-des-iphone-5-killers-3.html#post4173036
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...r-von-82-jahren-verstorben-2.html#post4508996


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. September 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ja, da der Profilinhaber keine Kontrolle darüber hat, wer sich im Forum anmelden und damit den Inhalt der Profilnachrichten zur Kenntnis nehmen kann. Anders wäre es, wenn (wie z.B. bei Facebook) das Profil nur auf ausdrückliche Einladung sichtbar gemacht werden kann.


 
Afaik kann sogar jeder User seine Pinnwand hier von "Für alle sichtbar" bis hin zu "Für alle Freunde sichtbar" einstellen. Man muss sich dann nur dementsprechend überlegen, was man darauf diskutieren will und wer es sehen soll.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. September 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Du meinst so?
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...eim-iphone-4s-und-ipad-3-a-2.html#post4457873
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/235260-iphone-5-apple-laedt-ein.html#post4533131
> ...


Sowas ist mir schon bekannt und das passt ja auch, aber gegen Flames an sich hat nur Klutten einmal etwas geschrieben, zumindest so weit ich es mitbekommen habe. 

Wenn jemand z.B. schreibt, dass er keine Apple Produkte kauft, weil er mit den Aktionen der Firma ein Problem hat, dann ist das nur seine Meinung. Wenn derjenige es aber in fast allen Threads mit Apple in der Überschrift schreibt, ist es ein Flame, da er mit einem System vorgeht. 

Gerade vorhin habe ich einen Beitrag gemeldet, den ich als Flame ansehe, da er einfach nur provoziert. Ich bin aber zur Abwechslung mal nicht darauf eingegangen. 
Wie schon mal erwähnt, die meisten meiner Beiträge in dem Unterforum sind nur eine Reaktion.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. September 2012)

Gerade bei Flames ist es schwer rechtzeitig zu erkennen, ob es auch ein Flame ist. Das bekommt man zumeist nur nach langer Beobachtung eines Users heraus. Und solche Beobachtung macht kein Moderator bewusst. Dafür fehlt schlichtweg die Zeit. Umso wichtiger ist es gar nicht darauf einzugehen. Das gilt insbesondere bei den typischen Troll-Beiträgen. Wer meint auf einen solchen gestoßen zu sein, sollte einfach die Grundlage entziehen. Ein Troll stirbt schnell, wenn er kein Futter in Form von übersteigerten Antworten bekommt. Am Ende ist das dann einfach nur ein Beitrag unter vielen und nicht wirklich mehr wichtig genug, um für diesen irgendeinen Finger krumm zu machen.

Ausbleibende Reaktionen auf Flames und Trolle sind leider die Seltenheit und so muss man sich leider eher mit den Folgen davon herumschlagen. Das sind dann vor allem typische Fanboy-Unterstellungen, die wie im Verlauf des Threads festgestellt, die Ebene des personenbezogenen Angriffs erreichen. Ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht spielt in dem Moment keine Rolle, da der Personenbezug weit weg von eigentlichen Thema ist (eigentlich ist nie ein bestimmter User Thema des Threads, außer er wird dazu gemacht). Gerade eben habe ich einen solchen Fall gehabt, wo wiederholt eine Fanboy-Unterstellung getätigt wurde, auch als Resultat eines Flame-Posts. Natürlich fühlt sich der Untersteller nicht schuldig, da jemand anderes "angefangen" hat. Auch der hat nur reagiert. Die Reaktion war aber in einer Form, die nicht mit den Forenregeln konform geht. So schade wie es ist, aber in dem Fall bekommt dann auch der Reagierende sein Fett weg. Wenn ich anfangen würde, eine Seite auszuklammern, weil sie vermeintlich das Opfer war und quasi gezwungen wurde zum Täter zu werden, würde dadurch nicht nur eine empfundene Ungerechtigkeit entstehen, sondern auch eine tatsächliche. Das kann nicht das Ziel sein.


----------



## KastenBier (19. September 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Gerade eben habe ich einen solchen Fall gehabt, wo wiederholt eine Fanboy-Unterstellung getätigt wurde, auch als Resultat eines Flame-Posts. Natürlich fühlt sich der Untersteller nicht schuldig, da jemand anderes "angefangen" hat. Auch der hat nur reagiert. Die Reaktion war aber in einer Form, die nicht mit den Forenregeln konform geht. So schade wie es ist, aber in dem Fall bekommt dann auch der Reagierende sein Fett weg. Wenn ich anfangen würde, eine Seite auszuklammern, weil sie vermeintlich das Opfer war und quasi gezwungen wurde zum Täter zu werden, würde dadurch nicht nur eine empfundene Ungerechtigkeit entstehen, sondern auch eine tatsächliche. Das kann nicht das Ziel sein.



Ich bin rein zufällig auch in diesem Thread anwesend und lese mit 

Ich sage einfach mal um wen es sich in dieser dramatischen Geschichte handelt, nämlich um mich. Ich nannte ihn einen Fanboy, da er mich zwar zitierte, aber ohne Rücksichtnahme auf meine vorgebrachten Argumente einfach irgendeinen Unsinn mir gegenüber hervorbrachte. 

Wer sich so gekonnt über meine gesamte Argumentationslage hinwegsetzt, sie einfach ignoriert, für den ist eine solche Unterstellung keine Beleidigung, sondern viel mehr eine Bestätigung. Aber war in diesem Zusammenhang wohl einfach nicht wichtig.


----------



## Der Maniac (19. September 2012)

Ich klinke mich hier jetzt auch nochmal ein...

Vorweg: Ich habe ab Seite 25 bis hier (Standartpostanzahl pro Seite des Forums) nicht mehr mitgelesen!

Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das sich die Diskussion keinen Milimeter fortbewegt hat. Es geht immernoch um die selben Probleme! Nach 45 Seiten müsste man doch mal langsam zu nem Ergebniss kommen, oder nicht?

[EIGENE MEINUNG]
Wäre ich hier Mod, ich hätte diese Diskussion (leider) schon vor ein paar Seiten mit dem Dampfhammer beendet, da hier ja scheinbar nichts voran geht... 
Hier einmal positiven Respekt an die Mods, welche dies hier so lange durchhalten, und einmal negativen Respekt an die User, welche scheinbar immernoch nicht einsehen wollen, das manche ihrer Forderungen zwar gut gemeint, aber einfach nicht umsetzbar sind, ohne den Aufwand von einer Seite (undzwar der, der Mods!) enorm zu erhöhen.

Es wurden doch von beiden Seiten gute Vorschläge gemacht, es gab auch ein entgegenkommen von beiden Seiten, davon finde ich hier aber grade nichts mehr, schade eigentlich...

Können wir nicht mal nen parallelen Thread hierzu aufmachen, indem einfach mal festgehalten wird, wo wir gerade stehen? Am besten n Stickythread, mit einem Post und geschlossen, das der nur vom TE geändert werden kann. Änderungsvorschläge sollten dann hier gepostet werden!

[/EIGENE MEINUNG]

So far...


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. September 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Gerade bei Flames ist es schwer rechtzeitig zu erkennen, ob es auch ein Flame ist. Das bekommt man zumeist nur nach langer Beobachtung eines Users heraus. Und solche Beobachtung macht kein Moderator bewusst. Dafür fehlt schlichtweg die Zeit. Umso wichtiger ist es gar nicht darauf einzugehen. Das gilt insbesondere bei den typischen Troll-Beiträgen. Wer meint auf einen solchen gestoßen zu sein, sollte einfach die Grundlage entziehen. Ein Troll stirbt schnell, wenn er kein Futter in Form von übersteigerten Antworten bekommt. Am Ende ist das dann einfach nur ein Beitrag unter vielen und nicht wirklich mehr wichtig genug, um für diesen irgendeinen Finger krumm zu machen.
> 
> Ausbleibende Reaktionen auf Flames und Trolle sind leider die Seltenheit und so muss man sich leider eher mit den Folgen davon herumschlagen. Das sind dann vor allem typische Fanboy-Unterstellungen, die wie im Verlauf des Threads festgestellt, die Ebene des personenbezogenen Angriffs erreichen. Ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht spielt in dem Moment keine Rolle, da der Personenbezug weit weg von eigentlichen Thema ist (eigentlich ist nie ein bestimmter User Thema des Threads, außer er wird dazu gemacht). Gerade eben habe ich einen solchen Fall gehabt, wo wiederholt eine Fanboy-Unterstellung getätigt wurde, auch als Resultat eines Flame-Posts. Natürlich fühlt sich der Untersteller nicht schuldig, da jemand anderes "angefangen" hat. Auch der hat nur reagiert. Die Reaktion war aber in einer Form, die nicht mit den Forenregeln konform geht. So schade wie es ist, aber in dem Fall bekommt dann auch der Reagierende sein Fett weg. Wenn ich anfangen würde, eine Seite auszuklammern, weil sie vermeintlich das Opfer war und quasi gezwungen wurde zum Täter zu werden, würde dadurch nicht nur eine empfundene Ungerechtigkeit entstehen, sondern auch eine tatsächliche. Das kann nicht das Ziel sein.


Es ist auch nicht mein Wunsch, dass der Reagierende, wenn er selbst gegen die Regeln verstößt, keine Strafe bekommt. Ich hatte auch kein wirkliches Problem mit dem Punkt von dir wegen der Troll Bezeichnung, nur hat es mich damals sehr gewundert, dass es dafür einen Punkt gibt, weil sowas, oder ähnliches, schon öfters stehen gelassen wurde, aber den Punkt hatten wir ja schon. 

Man muss auch nicht unbedingt User lange beobachten, um ein "Apple ist Sch..ße!" als Flame zu erkennen und oft merkt man es, falls man den User noch nicht so gut kennt, an den Reaktionen der anderen. 
Ein "außer die verblendeten Applejünger" ist mMn auch ein Flame und würde es wirklich etwas bringen, wenn ich so etwas melden würde, würde ich mir oft auch Kommentare darauf sparen. 
Es nervt halt extrem, wenn man Threads liest, die einen interessieren, und ständig solche Flames findet. 

Leider bleibt es auch selten bei einem Beitrag eines Trolls, denn wenn er nicht gehört wird, muss er ja lauter rufen.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2012)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Wäre ich hier Mod, ich hätte diese Diskussion (leider) schon vor ein paar Seiten mit dem Dampfhammer beendet, da hier ja scheinbar nichts voran geht...
> Hier einmal positiven Respekt an die Mods, welche dies hier so lange durchhalten, und einmal negativen Respekt an die User, welche scheinbar immernoch nicht einsehen wollen, das manche ihrer Forderungen zwar gut gemeint, aber einfach nicht umsetzbar sind, ohne den Aufwand von einer Seite (undzwar der, der Mods!) enorm zu erhöhen.



Wie wäre es stattdessen mal mit positivem Respekt für ALLE Beteiligten, dass hier seit fast einer Woche und 450 Posts bei einem solch heiklen Thema weiterhin größtenteils vernünftig diskutiert wird, OHNE das die Moderation mit dem Dampfhammer eingreifen musste


----------



## DaStash (19. September 2012)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier jetzt auch nochmal ein...
> 
> Vorweg: Ich habe ab Seite 25 bis hier (Standartpostanzahl pro Seite des Forums) nicht mehr mitgelesen!
> 
> ...


 
Sagen wir es mal so. Wenn das Problem einfacher Natur wäre, bräuchte man diesen Thread ja nicht, von daher war abzusehen das keinesfalls eine schnelle Lösung gefunden werden kann. So ist das eben wenn es ins Detail geht und ausgiebig unterschiedliche Meinungen und Ansichten ausgetauscht werden. Oder kurz, ein Glück bist du kein MOD. MfG


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. September 2012)

Jep, das ist ja ein vernünftiger Dialog. Ich glaube wir haben alle Interesse daran, das aus der Welt zu schaffen. Und der Dampfhammer wäre ein total falscher Ansatz....


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Oder kurz, ein Glück bist du kein MOD. MfG



Das habe ich mir auch gedacht.
Es ist wohl nicht jeder zum Moderator geboren


----------



## Der Maniac (19. September 2012)

Mist, wurde falsch verstanden!

Ich kann und will diese Diskussion nicht beenden, ich finde es ja auch sehr gut! Nur fehlen mit persönlich hier die Ergebnisse. Daher der Vorschlag aus meinem vorherigen post, das man mal anfängt, die bis jetzt erreichten Ziele zu sammeln!

War vielleicht ein bisschen überreagiert, aber das Thema hatten wir ja auch schon vor ein paar Seiten!

Was ich nur sagen will ist, wir müssen die Ergebnisse sammeln, sonst wird das nie was! Ich kann mich hier gerne heute Nacht durcharbeiten und das machen! Allerdings wäre es gut wenn das mindestens noch jemand von der anderen Seite mitmacht, nicht das das nacher voreingenommen rüberkommt oder sonstwas!


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2012)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Nur fehlen mit persönlich hier die Ergebnisse.



Ja gut, jetzt liegt es zunächst mal an der Moderation Ergebnisse zu zeigen. Ich denke wir User haben unsere Sicht der Dinge mehr als ausführlich dargelegt.


----------



## DaStash (19. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja gut, jetzt liegt es zunächst mal an der Moderation Ergebnisse zu zeigen. Ich denke wir User haben unsere Sicht der Dinge mehr als ausführlich dargelegt.



Wie jetzt, schon fertig? 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, schon fertig?



Ich sage es so:

Ich überlasse das Feld jetzt mal Anderen
Also haut rein


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, schon fertig?


 

Immer dann wenns lustig wird


----------



## McClaine (19. September 2012)

Es steht zwar immernoch seit 2 Seiten eine Antwort der mods aus (mein post) aber danke für die zahlreichen nicht mod antworten


----------



## Jimini (19. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Es steht zwar immernoch seit 2 Seiten eine Antwort der mods aus (mein post) aber danke für die zahlreichen nicht mod antworten


Meinst du dein Posting, welches du auf der Arbeit verfasst hast? Da hatte ich doch drauf geantwortet 

MfG Jimini


----------



## McClaine (19. September 2012)

Jimini schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du dein Posting, welches du auf der Arbeit verfasst hast? Da hatte ich doch drauf geantwortet
> 
> MfG Jimini



Jein. Paar Seiten davor wurde auch geschrieben man sieht es sich an, berät sich und verkündet die fromme Botschaft  
Also ich zumindest weiß immer noch nicht wo wir stehen, macht doch bitte mal ne konkrete aussage 

Och war ja schon auf Seite 37 lol
Danke Jim für die Antwort darauf aber was konkret wird gemacht und was wird nicht gemacht?!


----------



## Jimini (19. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Jein. Paar Seiten davor wurde auch geschrieben man sieht es sich an, berät sich und verkündet die fromme Botschaft
> Also ich zumindest weiß immer noch nicht wo wir stehen, macht doch bitte mal ne konkrete aussage
> 
> Och war ja schon auf Seite 37 lol
> Danke Jim für die Antwort darauf aber was konkret wird gemacht und was wird nicht gemacht?!


 Das geht leider nicht so schnell. Wir wollen ja schließlich nicht irgendwas hier auf Biegen und Brechen durchdrücken, sondern da etwas solides auf die Beine stellen. Sowas erfordert jede Menge Koordination, erst recht, wenn viele Leute beteiligt sind. Ich hoffe, hier jetzt niemanden arg enttäuschen zu müssen, aber diese Sache wird sicherlich länger als eine Woche dauern. Und ohne die Absegnung durch die Admins geht das ohnehin nicht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. September 2012)

Ja, wir ham Zeit. Aber nur, wenn sich was ändert... Das das ein Haufen Arbeit ist, den wir euch hier machen, verstehen glaub ich alle...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich fände es sinnvoll, das Punktesystem zu überarbeiten.
> 
> Original:
> 
> ...



Ich meinte eigentlich Änderungen in der Formulierung, damit die bestehenden Regeln effektiver umgestzt werden können, nicht Änderungen an der Grundidee der Regeln.
Die sind natürlich auch Thema des Threads, aber man kann sie viel bequemer erst durchdiskutieren und dann überlegen, wie man sie in einen Regeltext fasst 

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, schlägst du vor
1. für "leichte Vergehen" werden ab sofort immer gelbe Karten vergeben, wobei zwei gelbe zu einer roten werden
Ich weiß nicht, ob das technisch möglich ist, aber ich persönlich wäre dagegen, denn es gibt durchaus genug Regeln, um unbeabsichtigt auf zwei verschiedene Arten dagegen zu verstoßen - und da sollte es erst einmal bei einer Warnung bleiben.

2. für "schwere Vergehen" werden direkt rote Karten vergeben
Wäre ich entschiedend dagegen. Wir vergeben zwar in sehr drastischen und eindeutigen Fällen auch einmal direkt rote Karten, aber hier wurden bislang sogar mehr Warnungen vor eine Verwarnung gefordert.





DaStash schrieb:


> Soll heißen wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr PN´s lesen ohne das die jemand meldet? MfG


 
Mods können das nicht. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass Admins im Zweifelsfalls hochproblematische Dinge (insbesondere kriminelle Aktivitäten) durch direkten Zugriff auf die Datenbank nachvollziehen können, aber es findet keine routinemäßige PN-Kontrolle statt und solange sich weder Sender noch Empfänger an einer PN stören, geht uns die auch nichts an.




Nailgun schrieb:


> Und hier sind wir bei einem Problem, das oft zu Verwarnungen führt:
> Erst kommt ein Flame, dann kommt ein Streit und der führt über OT oft zu einer Roten.
> Ich habe bis jetzt leider nur einen Mod erlebt, der eine Warnung wegen der Flames gepostet hat und dieser hat sich hier auch noch nicht zu Wort gemeldet, auch wenn das nicht unbedingt nötig ist.
> 
> Es würde oft schon reichen, wenn so eine Warnung öfter gepostet wird, auch wenn manche dadurch denken, dass sie beobachtet werden, was ja sowieso der Fall ist.



Das ist z.T. einfach eine Frage des Personals: Sie werden nicht immer beobachtet. Wenn wir einen Flame erst nach der Eskalation bemerken, bleibt halt nur nachträgliches aufräumen.

Allerdings muss man auch mal ganz klar sagen: Um einen Post zu schreiben, in dem darum gebeten wird, Flames zu vermeiden, muss man kein Mod sein. Das kann jeder (und ich mache z.B. in der Behandlung einer OT-Diskussion auch keinen Unterschied, ob zuvor ein Mod oder ein User darum gebeten hat, zum Thema zurückzukehren. Hinweis ist Hinweis). Trotzdem sehe ich quasi nie mäßigende, mahnende oder vermittelnde Posts von Usern. 




Der Maniac schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das sich die Diskussion keinen Milimeter fortbewegt hat. Es geht immernoch um die selben Probleme! Nach 45 Seiten müsste man doch mal langsam zu nem Ergebniss kommen, oder nicht?



In einigen Fällen sind wir durchaus zu Ergebnissen gekommen (z.B. Neuformulierung der Warnungen), intern werden weitere Vorschläge diskutiert (das dauert so oder so Tage bis Wochen) und auch auf den neueren Seiten findet sich immer mal wieder die eine oder andere überdenkenswerte Anregung.
Das einige Leute auf einem bestimmten Standpunkt/Ziel beharren und nicht einmal dadurch irritiert werden, dass niemand anders für dieses Ziel, dass sie für eine gesammte Community fordern, argumentiert, stimmt auch. Aber solche Leute hat man immer und sich im Kreis drehende Diskussionsteile somit auch. Aber das ist kein Grund, gleich den ganzen Thread abzuschreiben.



> Können wir nicht mal nen parallelen Thread hierzu aufmachen, indem einfach mal festgehalten wird, wo wir gerade stehen? Am besten n Stickythread, mit einem Post und geschlossen, das der nur vom TE geändert werden kann. Änderungsvorschläge sollten dann hier gepostet werden!



Wenn die internen Diskussionen weiter fortgeschritten sind, kann ich mal die Liste posten, was wir umzusetzen/zu berücksichtigen planen.




McClaine schrieb:


> Es steht zwar immernoch seit 2 Seiten eine Antwort der mods aus (mein post) aber danke für die zahlreichen nicht mod antworten


 
Hast du einen Link?
(nicht jeder hat die gleiche Postingzahl eingestellt. Ich bin z.B. gerade auf Seite 12, du erwähnst an anderer Stelle Seite 37. Dazu kann auch mehr als ein Post von dir auf einer Seite stehen)


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> 1. für "leichte Vergehen" werden ab sofort immer gelbe Karten vergeben, wobei zwei gelbe zu einer roten werden
> Ich weiß nicht, ob das technisch möglich ist, aber ich persönlich wäre dagegen, denn es gibt durchaus genug Regeln, um unbeabsichtigt auf zwei verschiedene Arten dagegen zu verstoßen - und da sollte es erst einmal bei einer Warnung bleiben.
> 
> 2. für "schwere Vergehen" werden direkt rote Karten vergeben
> Wäre ich entschiedend dagegen. Wir vergeben zwar in sehr drastischen und eindeutigen Fällen auch einmal direkt rote Karten, aber hier wurden bislang sogar mehr Warnungen vor eine Verwarnung gefordert.



Zu 1: Nein, nicht immer gelbe Karten, sondern nach ermessen. Könnte man ja ergänzen.

Zu 2: Warum rote Karte? Ich schrieb von Verwarnungspunkten bei schweren Vergehen, ohne den Umweg über gelbe Karten. 
Ist doch jetzt auch schon so 
Die Formulierung "Rote Karte" wäre für mich analog zum Sport eine Sperre


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2012)

rote Karte = Verwarnung und umgekehrt. Und so, wie du es formulierst hast, knüpfst du die an die Art des Vergehens. (z.B. "Beleidigungen". Natürlich vergeben wir auch jetzt in Härtefällen direkt rot. So, wie du es geschrieben hast, sollten wird das aber bei allen Beleidigungen sofort machen.)
Am besten, du sagst noch einmal in klaren Worten, was genau du für inhaltliche Änderungen vorschlägst, anstatt dass ich hier zu raten/interpretieren versuche, was dein Regeltext aussagte.


----------



## Softy (19. September 2012)

Das klingt doch schon mal besser, als das übliche 

"Solche Threads arten immer in Spam aus. -CLOSED-":

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...412-der-gaming-pc-no-limit-7.html#post4571410

Ich sehe erste Fortschritte  

Ich hoffe, das ist von Dauer und keine Eintagsfliege. Der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> rote Karte = Verwarnung und umgekehrt. Und so, wie du es formulierst hast, knüpfst du die an die Art des Vergehens. (z.B. "Beleidigungen". Natürlich vergeben wir auch jetzt in Härtefällen direkt rot. So, wie du es geschrieben hast, sollten wird das aber bei allen Beleidigungen sofort machen.)
> Am besten, du sagst noch einmal in klaren Worten, was genau du für inhaltliche Änderungen vorschlägst, anstatt dass ich hier zu raten/interpretieren versuche, was dein Regeltext aussagte.



Aber warum raten? Ich habe den bestehenden Text eigentlich nur ergänzt und ihn dazu zitiert, so dass man die Änderungen 1:1 vergleichen kann. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie ich das deutlicher machen soll


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2012)

Dein veränderter Text besagte (zumindest für mich) u.a. das, was ich weiter oben noch mal in zwei Punkten in eigenen Worten zusammengefasst habe. Scheinbar war das aber nicht das, was du eigentlich sagen wolltest. Über das, was du meintest, kann ich also nur Mutmaßungen anstellen.
Deine Formulierungen als solche sind auf alle Fälle zu missverständlich, um sie für die Regeln zu nutzen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. September 2012)

@ruyven


> Trotzdem sehe ich quasi nie mäßigende, mahnende oder vermittelnde Posts von Usern.


Erst vor kurzem gab es im Smartphone Unterforum einen äußerst mittelungsfreudigen User, dem beide Lager anrieten, seine ständigen "Beiträge" zu unterlassen und das in Threads in denen die Fronten schon sehr verhärtet sind. 

Dass du aber Hinweiße von Usern und Mods gleich setzt, finde ich eine gute Einstellung. 
Sehen das Mods eigentlich generell so?


----------



## DarthLAX (19. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Es war wegen unseres Pinnwand-Dialogs, der zugegebenermaßen oft (naja eigentlich immer) unter der Gürtellinie war   Das Ganze ging über Monate so und ich behaupte auch nicht, dass die von den Mods gezogenen Konsequenzen falsch waren, nur die Art und Weise war falsch.
> Denn es fand kein Dialog statt, keine gelbe Karte, keine Verwarnung, sondern direkt 5 Punkte und somit 1 Woche Sendepause. Von akutem Handlungsbedarf kann hier keine Rede sein, denn das Ganze ging wie gesagt seit Monaten so und es wurden nie direkt obszöne Ausdrücke genannt und natürlich auch  keine Links zu jugendgefährdenden Seiten oder ähnliches gepostet.
> Aber das nur am Rande, die Angelegenheit ist längst gegessen, auch wenn der wohl beabsichtigte erzieherische Effekt nicht eingetreten ist. Wir haben den Ferkelkram einfach auf PN's verlagert
> 
> Wie auch immer, ich bin raus hier. Diskutiert ihr mal weiter über gelbe, rosa, weiße und rote Karten, ändern wird sich dadurch eh nix. Zumindest nicht, solange einige Mods hier meinen, Sheriff spielen zu müssen -.-



das ist es eben was ich bemängle - zum teil leidet auch die diskussionskultur darunter, wenn z.B. Ruyven im Politik-etc.-Forum einen auf wärter macht (nix gegen Ruyven, oft sind seine/ihre (habe keine ahnung wegen dem geschlecht) beiträge (er/sie diskutiert ja auch eifrig mit) sehr gut  aber oft wenn aus der diskussion heraus man ein wenig abschweift dann fehlen gleich zum teil seitenweise beiträge (obwohl es IMHO dazu gehört, wenn man von einem thema auf ein anderes kommt, das man solange es noch irgendwie was mit dem original-thema zu tun hat, weiter diskutieren darf...sicher man darf dran erinnern dass das eigentliche thema ein anderes war...machen mods in talk-shows ja auch nicht anders, aber sie schneiden die beiträge von leuten auch net einfach raus oder splitten das thema - ungefragt - auf etc.)) und ich mir vorkommen muss, als wenn ich in der DDR wohne und überwacht werde *kopfschüttel*

mfg LAX
ps: was haben mods bitte auf pinnwänden verloren? *weiter kopfschüttel* - diese sind zwar allgemein zugänglich (soweit ich weiß) aber eben nicht teil des normalen forums IMHO und solange man nicht gerade nazi-links bringt etc. sollte da das ganze auch nicht so übertrieben streng gehandhabt werden (zitiere BARLOW (von den Barlow's Blogs über WOW): DAS TUT DOCH NICHT NOT!)


----------



## Jimini (20. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Allerdings muss man auch mal ganz klar sagen: Um einen Post zu schreiben, in dem darum gebeten wird, Flames zu vermeiden, muss man kein Mod sein. Das kann jeder (und ich mache z.B. in der Behandlung einer OT-Diskussion auch keinen Unterschied, ob zuvor ein Mod oder ein User darum gebeten hat, zum Thema zurückzukehren. Hinweis ist Hinweis).





Nailgun schrieb:


> Dass du aber Hinweiße von Usern und Mods gleich setzt, finde ich eine gute Einstellung.
> Sehen das Mods eigentlich generell so?


Es kommt darauf an. Ich denke man kann guten Gewissens sagen, dass "wir" es gerne sehen, wenn versucht wird, andere User zu beschwichtigen oder (höflich!) dazu anzuhalten, zum Thema zurückzukehren. 
Was weniger gern gesehen wird sind Postings à la "Schließen bitte" (dafür gibt's den Meldebutton) und Antworten (mit Quote) auf Flames, da man dann zusätzliche Arbeit hat.
Hinweise durch andere User sind gern gesehen, Ermahnungen sind allerdings Aufgabe der Moderation.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Zu 1: Nein, nicht immer gelbe Karten, sondern nach ermessen. Könnte man ja ergänzen.


 Ich tu mich nach wie vor schwer beim Ermessen. Bitte korrigiere mich, falls ich dich missverstanden habe, aber war nicht Ungleichbehandlung einer der anfänglichen Kritikpunkte? Und je größer der eigene Ermessensspielraum ist, desto eher kommt es dazu, dass eine etwas brisantere Äußerung hingenommen wird und mal nicht.


Softy schrieb:


> Ich sehe erste Fortschritte
> Ich hoffe, das ist von Dauer und keine Eintagsfliege. Der Ton macht die Musik.


 Ich denke, dass sich sowas durchaus dauerhaft bewerkstelligen lässt 


DarthLAX schrieb:


> ps: was haben mods bitte auf pinnwänden verloren? *weiter kopfschüttel* - diese sind zwar allgemein zugänglich (soweit ich weiß) aber eben nicht teil des normalen forums IMHO und solange man nicht gerade nazi-links bringt etc. sollte da das ganze auch nicht so übertrieben streng gehandhabt werden


Pinnwände gehören zum Forum und sind damit Teil des Aufgabenbereichs der Moderation. Und wenn ich da einem "Vollidiot" auf die Pinnwand setze, dann wiegt das gleich schwer wie wenn ich das in einem Thread mache, da beide Beiträge von jedermann (auch von nicht registrierten) eingesehen werden können. Was via PN gemacht, ist egal, solange es legal ist und sich niemand der Beteiligten daran stört.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dein veränderter Text besagte (zumindest für mich) u.a. das, was ich weiter oben noch mal in zwei Punkten in eigenen Worten zusammengefasst habe. Scheinbar war das aber nicht das, was du eigentlich sagen wolltest. Über das, was du meintest, kann ich also nur Mutmaßungen anstellen.
> Deine Formulierungen als solche sind auf alle Fälle zu missverständlich, um sie für die Regeln zu nutzen.





> Je nach Art des Verstoßes und der Vorgeschichte des Täters haben die Moderatoren die Wahl entweder gelbe Karten oder Verwarnungspunkte zu verteilen:



Dieser Satz ist klar, und bedarf mMn keiner Erklärung, da es der aktuellen Handhabung entspricht



> - Für minderschwere Vergehen (z.B. ausschweifende Off-Topic Beiträge) werden gelbe Karten verteilt. Zwei erhaltene gelbe Karten ergeben einen Verwarnungspunkt.



Auch hier weiß ich nicht genau, was daran missverständlich ist? Wenn ich das lese, dann weiß ich als User, dass ich uU eine gelbe Karte bekomme, wenn ich zu sehr einen Thread voll spamme. Genau so weiß ich, wenn ich das wiederholt zu exzessiv mache, dass ich dann möglicherweise eine Zweite bekomme, und das diese beiden dann einen Verwarnungspunkt geben. Für den User eine transparente Richtlinie, wo man einfach weiß, was auf einen zukommen kann. Und nicht wie jetzt "Moderator A gibt mir für Spam einen Punkt, während Moderator B mir nur eine Gelbe gibt"



> Bei schwereren Vergehen gegen die Forenregeln (z.B. persönliche Beleidigungen) werden direkt und ohne "gelbe Karten", Verwarnungsunkte verteilt, beginnend bei 1 Punkt bis hinauf zu 10 Punkten für besonders schwere Vergehen. Die Strafpunkte werden automatisch aufaddiert. Bei Überschreitung bestimmter Punktegrenzen erfolgt eine Sperrung des betroffenen Benutzers durch das System. Der gesperrte Benutzer hat keine Möglichkeit mehr, sich bei der Forensoftware anzumelden. (Admins können via Extreme-forum@pcgameshardware.de kontaktiert werden.) Die Grenzen lauten wie folgt:



Dieser Punkt entspricht genau dem (größtenteils auch bei der Formulierung), wie es auch jetzt gehandhabt wird (in meinem Fall >User als Noob bezeichnet >Verwarnungspunkt). Keine Erklärung nötig. 



> Bei moderativen Eingriffen wie gelben Karten oder Punkten besteht die Möglichkeit, im inoffiziellen Beschwerdeforum über die Bestrafung mit dem betreffenden Moderator und anderen Mitgliedern der Moderation zu diskutieren, um etwaige Unstimmigkeiten und Missverständnisse zu klären.
> Teilnehmen und einsehen können diese Threads nur der Threadersteller und die Moderation, um ohne Einmischung von außen die Sachverhalte zielgerichtet und sachlich erörtern und klären zu können. Auch in diesem Beschwerdeforum sind Beleidigungen und persönliche Angriffe zu unterlassen und können unter Umständen weitere Verwarnungen nach sich ziehen.



Auch das ist eigentlich selbsterklärend.



Wenn du Verbesserungsvorschläge bei der Formulierung hast: Nur zu, es steht jedem frei den Text und den Inhalt zu editieren und zu erweitern oder zu verbessern.
Es ist ja nur ein grundlegender Vorschlag, kein Evangelium 



Jimini schrieb:


> Ich tu mich nach wie vor schwer beim Ermessen. Bitte korrigiere mich, falls ich dich missverstanden habe, aber war nicht Ungleichbehandlung einer der anfänglichen Kritikpunkte? Und je größer der eigene Ermessensspielraum ist, desto eher kommt es dazu, dass eine etwas brisantere Äußerung hingenommen wird und mal nicht.



Ja, eine ungleiche Regelauslegung ist ärgerlich. Dennoch muss es, ähnlich wie beim Schiedsrichter im Fußball, auch Ermessensspielraum für die Mods geben. 

Was wir User uns aber eben auch wünschen, ist mehr Kommunikation. Das sehe ich aber eher als interne Richtlinie für die Mods und nicht als "öffentliche" Forenregel. Softys Beispiel von gestern Abend ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, wie ein Moderator etwas regeln kann OHNE das User beleidigt sind, einfach weil er detailliert ausführt, warum er es macht.


----------



## McClaine (20. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link?
> (nicht jeder hat die gleiche Postingzahl eingestellt. Ich bin z.B. gerade auf Seite 12, du erwähnst an anderer Stelle Seite 37. Dazu kann auch mehr als ein Post von dir auf einer Seite stehen)


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...erde-die-pcghx-moderation-37.html#post4570731 das wäre einer 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...erde-die-pcghx-moderation-26.html#post4562228 das wäre auch noch was

Jimini hat ja scho auf ersters ausführlich geantwortet, danke hierfür, aber ich denke alle User warten auf ein offizielles Statement von Seiten der Mods, von jemanden verkündet 

EDIT: hier noch eins ^^ http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...erde-die-pcghx-moderation-22.html#post4558617


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Jimini hat ja scho auf ersters ausführlich geantwortet, danke hierfür, aber ich denke alle User warten auf ein offizielles Statement von Seiten der Mods, von jemanden verkündet


 
Du sagst es.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. September 2012)

Das offizielle Statement lautet noch immer: Es dauert!

Wir haben momentan 7 Punkte auf der Liste über die wir intern diskutieren ob sie umgesetzt werden und wenn ja wie sie umgesetzt werden (sowohl inhaltlich als auch technisch, da gibts einiges zu tun).

Das erfordert erstens, dass jeder Mod und jeder Admin die Gelegenheit bekommt seinen Senf zu der Diskussion beizutragen (was im Moment am laufen ist, die interne Diskussion dieses Threads umfasst bereits jetzt 84 Posts), das kann/wird einige Tage dauern. Dann muss ein gewisser Konsens darüber herrschen, wir (und vor allem die Administration) also eindeutig festlegen was davon umgesetzt wird.
Anschließend muss gegebenenfalls die technische Seite geklärt werden, wenn beispielsweise Beschwerdeforen eingerichtet werden sollten und die Details zu den Änderungen müssen abgesegnet werden (wenn wir etwa die Forenregeln oder den automatisch generierten (Ver)Warnungstext der PNs verändern).

All dies müssen die Verantwortlichen der PCGH neben ihrer normalen Tätigkeit tun - PCGH_Stephan beispielsweise hat ja noch einiges mehr zu tun als nur hier den Admin zu machen, es will ja auch noch eine Print veröffentlicht werden, weswegen gerade zum Ende eines Monats seine Zeit immer sehr knapp ist.


Ich will euch nicht den Wind aus den Segeln holen wo ihr hier so engagiert mitdiskutiert habt und nun darauf drängt, dass die vorgebrachten Punkte auch umgesetzt werden. Nur will ich eine grobe Größenordnung vermitteln über welche Zeitrahmen wir hier reden: Es bringt nichts jeden Tag nachzufragen wie der aktuelle Stand der Aktion ist, da wir hier mindestens über einige Wochen reden. 

Wir haben wenn wir solche Veränderungen durchführen auf jeden Fall den Anspruch, dass es wenn es kommt auch wie gewünscht und bugfrei funktioniert, denn diese Variantie ist sicherlich besser als kommenden Montag irgendeine unfertige Version reinzuknallen (ihr kennt das ja bestimmt aus anderen Breichen dass sowas sehr ärgerlich sein kann... )
Im Hinblick auf die angestrebte Perfektion und den gegebenen Arbeits- und Koordinationsaufwand neben der üblichen Tätigkeiten der Verantwortlichen wäre es ein Erfolg, dass wirklich alle Veränderungen vollständig durchgeführt wurden und funktionieren bevor das Jahr zu Ende ist.


----------



## Softy (20. September 2012)

Das klingt gut 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das offizielle Statement lautet noch immer: Es dauert!



Jop, kein Stress. Wir warten solange


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. September 2012)

Ich denke mal auch das man das Lagerfeuer ausglühen läßt und das Ergebnis des Pow - Wows am Marterpfahl abwartet. Rom wurde ja auch nicht an einem Tag niedergebrannt. Dann auf ein gutes Gelingen


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das offizielle Statement lautet noch immer: Es dauert!



Gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das offizielle Statement lautet noch immer: Es dauert!
> 
> Wir haben momentan 7 Punkte auf der Liste über die wir intern diskutieren ob sie umgesetzt werden und wenn ja wie sie umgesetzt werden (sowohl inhaltlich als auch technisch, da gibts einiges zu tun).
> 
> ...


 Kein Problem, hauptsache es wird sich drum gekümmert


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dass du aber Hinweiße von Usern und Mods gleich setzt, finde ich eine gute Einstellung.
> Sehen das Mods eigentlich generell so?


 
Ich kann nicht für alle Sprechen, ohne eine Woche auf Rückmeldungen zu warten, aber ich habe bislang noch nie einen Fall bemerkt, der nicht der Schilderung von Jimini = meiner eigenen Einstellung entspricht:
Wenn da ein Hinweis in angemessenen Ton steht, in dem User darum gebeten werden, ihre Offtopic-Diskussion (die natürlich auch eine sein muss - jemand anderem zu Unrecht OT-vorzuwerfen ist auch eine alte Troll-Taktik  ) zu beenden und sie diese 1:1 fortsetzen, dann wird es für diese Personen keine weitere Ermahnung im Thread geben.

(anders sieht das, wie von Jimini beschrieben, bei "Schließen!" Posts aus, die zudem in in aller Regel komplett ignorieren, dass Threads in diesem Forum in aller Regel offen bleiben)




DarthLAX schrieb:


> das ist es eben was ich bemängle - zum teil leidet auch die diskussionskultur darunter, wenn z.B. Ruyven im Politik-etc.-Forum einen auf wärter macht (nix gegen Ruyven, oft sind seine/ihre (habe keine ahnung wegen dem geschlecht) beiträge (er/sie diskutiert ja auch eifrig mit) sehr gut  aber oft wenn aus der diskussion heraus man ein wenig abschweift dann fehlen gleich zum teil seitenweise beiträge (obwohl es IMHO dazu gehört, wenn man von einem thema auf ein anderes kommt, das man solange es noch irgendwie was mit dem original-thema zu tun hat, weiter diskutieren darf...sicher man darf dran erinnern dass das eigentliche thema ein anderes war...machen mods in talk-shows ja auch nicht anders, aber sie schneiden die beiträge von leuten auch net einfach raus oder splitten das thema - ungefragt - auf etc.)) und ich mir vorkommen muss, als wenn ich in der DDR wohne und überwacht werde *kopfschüttel*



Talk-Show-Mods würden das sicherlich auch manchmal gern machen, wären sie nicht live auf Sendung. Und wenn es 3-4-5 Erinnerungen daran gab, was das Originalthema ist und das man aufhören soll, die Diskussion darüber in Offtopic zu ertränken, dann ist irgendwann der Punkt für wirkungsvollere Maßnahmen gekommen.



> mfg LAX
> ps: was haben mods bitte auf pinnwänden verloren? *weiter kopfschüttel* - diese sind zwar allgemein zugänglich (soweit ich weiß) aber eben nicht teil des normalen forums IMHO und solange man nicht gerade nazi-links bringt etc. sollte da das ganze auch nicht so übertrieben streng gehandhabt werden (zitiere BARLOW (von den Barlow's Blogs über WOW): DAS TUT DOCH NICHT NOT!)


 
Pinnwände werden auch nicht so streng gehandhabt (z.B. können wir quasi nicht gegen Spam vorgehen, weil es per Definition eine Diskussion zwischen nur zwei Personen ohne Themenvorgabe ist  ), aber wenn Verstöße gegen z.B. den Jugendschutz oder wenn Beleidigungen vorliegen, dann werden wir überall aktiv, wo es offensichtlich notwendig ist.




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Auch hier weiß ich nicht genau, was daran missverständlich ist? Wenn ich das lese, dann weiß ich als User, dass ich uU eine gelbe Karte bekomme, wenn ich zu sehr einen Thread voll spamme. Genau so weiß ich, wenn ich das wiederholt zu exzessiv mache, dass ich dann möglicherweise eine Zweite bekomme, und das diese beiden dann einen Verwarnungspunkt geben.



So habe ich das auch gelesen: Du schlägst eine Änderung des derzeitigen Systems (Warnungen und Verwarnungen werden, unter Berücksichtigung der Falllage und der Vorgeschichte des Users individuell vergeben) dahingehend vor, dass es für eine bestimmte Kategorie Verstoß (Spam) nur noch Warnungen ausgesprochen werden, diese aber automatisch zu Verwarnungen zusammengefasst werden.
Als ich diese Änderung angesprochen habe, hast du mir teilweise widersprochen und behauptet, deine Regelformulierung würde doch weiterhin direkte Verwarnungen auch für Spam vorsehen, wenn die Situation das rechtfertigt. Davon lese ich jetzt schon wieder nichts.
=> Sowas nenne ich Verständnisproblem.



> Dieser Punkt entspricht genau dem (größtenteils auch bei der Formulierung), wie es auch jetzt gehandhabt wird (in meinem Fall >User als Noob bezeichnet >Verwarnungspunkt). Keine Erklärung nötig.



Nö, es entspricht mitnichten der derzeitigen Handhabe. Mit Ausnahme sehr drastischer Fälle wird derzeit in aller Regel bei der ersten Beleidigung eine Warnung ausgesprochen (insbesondere wenn es sowas wie "Noob" ist, da das Wort stellenweise nunmal auch deskriptiv eingesetzt wird, obwohl es beleidigende Wirkung hat). Verwarnt wird erst bei Wiederholungsfällen. Deine Fassung ist also nicht (nur) eine Regelumformulierung, sondern eine ganz klare Regeländerung.



> Auch das ist eigentlich selbsterklärend.



Ist es. Und ein komplett neuer Inhalt, der erst dann Sinn macht, wenn die Umsetzung dieses Vorschlages (intern in Diskussion) auch Form annimmt.




McClaine schrieb:


> Jimini hat ja scho auf ersters ausführlich geantwortet, danke hierfür, aber ich denke alle User warten auf ein offizielles Statement von Seiten der Mods, von jemanden verkündet



Wir setzen derzeit alles daran, dass wir euch noch vor Anfang nächster Woche eine Liste der Vorschläge nennen können, die wir definitiv in Angriff nehmen wollen 
Da steht dann nicht unbedingt drin, wann die praktische Umsetzung erfolgt (eine Regelüberarbeitung ist z.B. sowieso in Arbeit und es wäre naheliegend, größere Änderungswünsche erst in deren Rahmen umzusetzen, was aber Monate dauern kann) und im Falle von technischen Problemen kann es auch noch sein, dass einige Vorhaben ganz gestoppt werden müssen. Aber zumindest wisst ihr dann, woran wir arbeiten.



> EDIT: hier noch eins ^^ http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...erde-die-pcghx-moderation-22.html#post4558617


 
Da muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich ihn nicht beantwortet habe, weil ich schlicht nicht verstanden habe, wonach du fragst.
- Was die Mods glauben, was alle/ein kleiner Teil der User für Änderungen von ihnen erwartet?
- Was User glauben, was die Moderation noch ändern sollte?
- Was Moderatoren meinen, was die User ändern sollten? (in diesem Thread? Im Forum allgemein?)
- Was die Moderation meint, was die User machen müssten, um die Moderation zu beeinflussen?


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So habe ich das auch gelesen: Du schlägst eine Änderung des derzeitigen Systems (Warnungen und Verwarnungen werden, unter Berücksichtigung der Falllage und der Vorgeschichte des Users individuell vergeben) dahingehend vor, dass es für eine bestimmte Kategorie Verstoß (Spam) nur noch Warnungen ausgesprochen werden, diese aber automatisch zu Verwarnungen zusammengefasst werden.



Nein, ich schlage nicht vor, dass für _eine_ Kategorie nur noch Verwarnungen ausgesprochen werde, sondern das in Klammern war nur ein Beispiel (deswegen das z.B.) um den Usern zu zeigen, was ein "minderschweres" Vergehen überhaupt ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, es entspricht mitnichten der derzeitigen Handhabe. Mit Ausnahme sehr drastischer Fälle wird derzeit in aller Regel bei der ersten Beleidigung eine Warnung ausgesprochen (insbesondere wenn es sowas wie "Noob" ist, da das Wort stellenweise nunmal auch deskriptiv eingesetzt wird, obwohl es beleidigende Wirkung hat). Verwarnt wird erst bei Wiederholungsfällen. Deine Fassung ist also nicht (nur) eine Regelumformulierung, sondern eine ganz klare Regeländerung.



Natürlich wird es so gehandhabt. Ich selber habe wegen dem Wort SLI-Noob einen Verwarnungspunkt kassiert. Was soll daran so drastisch sein, dass es einen Verwarnungspunkt erfordert????
Also nein, das was ich beschreibe ist keine Regeländerung, sondern aktuelle Handhabung der Moderation, wie der ein oder andere User bestätigen kann



> Ist es. Und ein komplett neuer Inhalt, der erst dann Sinn macht, wenn die Umsetzung dieses Vorschlages (intern in Diskussion) auch Form annimmt.



Ja, es ist ein neuer Inhalt. Ein Inhalt, der als _Vorschlag_ gedacht ist, genau so, wie mein ganzer Text ein _Vorschlag_ ist und ein Denkanstoß.

Wenn es für dich so überaus mißverständlich ist, warum änderst du den Text denn nicht mal so ab (wie ich bereits _vorschlug_ und erbeten habe), dass er deiner Meinung nach verständlich ist?


----------



## XE85 (20. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Natürlich wird es so gehandhabt. Ich selber habe wegen dem Wort SLI-Noob  einen Verwarnungspunkt kassiert. Was soll daran so drastisch sein, *dass  es einen Verwarnungspunkt erfordert????*
> Also nein, das was ich beschreibe ist keine Regeländerung, sondern  aktuelle Handhabung der Moderation, wie der ein oder andere User  bestätigen kann



Ganz einfach - deine Vorgeschichte. Das war ja beileibe nicht deine erste (Ver-)Warnung wegen spammens. Und wenn ich deinen Vorschlag richtig verstanden habe und 2 gelbe einen Punkt ergeben sollen dann hättest du hier genauso einen Punkt bekommen, da du schon (mindestens) eine gelbe hattest.

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, ich schlage nicht vor, dass für _eine_ Kategorie nur noch Verwarnungen ausgesprochen werde, sondern das in Klammern war nur ein Beispiel (deswegen das z.B.) um den Usern zu zeigen, was ein "minderschweres" Vergehen überhaupt ist.



Wenn du eine Kategorie als Beispiel nimmst, dann wird es Leute geben, die das gesagte automatisch als allgemeingültig für alle Verstöße dieser Kategorie nehmen. Solche Feinheiten zu beachten ist bei Regeltexten sehr wichtig, denn viele Trolle nutzen jede auch nur suggerierte Lücke, um ihre Warnung/Verwarnung anzufechten und eine große Diskussion zu starten.
Davon abgesehen ist und bleibt es inhaltlich eine Aussageänderung, da in deiner Beschreibung eben ausschließlich die Art der Tat, nicht aber die Vorgeschichte des Täters berücksichtigt wird. Wenn aber jemand z.B. schon zweimal wegen gesammelten Spams gesperrt war, dann werde ich ihm bei weiterem Spam garantiert keine Warnung mehr geben, sondern im Gegenteil sogar mit (deutlich) mehr als einem Punkt verwarnen. Und ich denke, dass ist auch angebracht so und sollte beibehalten werden.



> Also nein, das was ich beschreibe ist keine Regeländerung, sondern aktuelle Handhabung der Moderation, wie der ein oder andere User bestätigen kann



Siehe XE85s Antwort. Du wurdest nicht verwarnt, weil dein Post eine schwere Beleidigung war, sondern weil sein Beitrag zur Diskussion primär aus eben dieser Provokation bestand, und nicht aus inhaltlichen Dingen, die einen wertvollen Beitrag zur Diskussion leisten. Und du wurdest schon sehr oft dazu aufgefordert, darauf zu achten, lesenswerte Posts zu produzieren.



> Ja, es ist ein neuer Inhalt. Ein Inhalt, der als _Vorschlag_ gedacht ist, genau so, wie mein ganzer Text ein _Vorschlag_ ist und ein Denkanstoß.
> 
> Wenn es für dich so überaus mißverständlich ist, warum änderst du den Text denn nicht mal so ab (wie ich bereits _vorschlug_ und erbeten habe), dass er deiner Meinung nach verständlich ist?


 
Ich bitte lediglich darum, dass wir ERST durchdiskutieren, was Sinn und Zweck einer Regel sind und DANN überlegen, wie sie formuliert werden muss, um ihren Zweck auch eindeutig und grenzscharf rüberzubringen. Beides auf einmal Vorzuschlagen kann man natürlich machen, aber zum einen besteht dann die Gefahr, dass nicht ganz rüberkommt, was die inhaltliche Änderung eigentlich sein soll, zum anderen war die Formulierungsarbeit ggf. für die Katz, wenn sich im Laufe der Diskussion noch Änderungen am Grundgedanken ergeben.


Um es noch einmal abschließend zu sagen:
Wenn jemand Stellen der aktuell gültigen Regeln erklärungsbedürftig empfindet bzw. sie ihm in der Vergangenheit ggf. sogar erklärt werden mussten und er einen Vorschlag hat, wie man den entsprechenden Absatz umgestalten kann, so dass er noch immer die exakt (!) gleiche Aussage macht, aber in Zukunft leichter und schneller verstanden wird und idealerweise auch einprägsamer ist, dann her damit.
Wenn jemand Vorschläge hat, welche Regeln nicht nur der Form, sondern auch des Inhalts nach geändert werden sollten, der möge bitte erst einmal diese Inhaltsänderung zur Diskussion stellen.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach - deine Vorgeschichte. Das war ja beileibe nicht deine erste (Ver-)Warnung wegen spammens. Und wenn ich deinen Vorschlag richtig verstanden habe und 2 gelbe einen Punkt ergeben sollen dann hättest du hier genauso einen Punkt bekommen, da du schon (mindestens) eine gelbe hattest.



Hört sich fast so an, als würden User "kriminalisiert"......oha, ich bin vorbestraft 
Und nein, der Post wegen dem ich verwarnt wurde, war kein Spam, sondern eine Beratung für einen User. Der Satz mit "SLI-Noob" stand nur in Klammern darunter und bezog sich auf eine Diskussion vom Vortag über die GTX690. Das war der Satz: (auch wenn gestern zwei SLI Noobs was anderes behauptet haben), was noch nicht mal als Beleidigung gedacht war...
Aber bei meiner schlimmen Vorgeschichte muss man halt aufpassen


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hört sich fast so an, als würden User "kriminalisiert"



Kriminalisiert wird niemand - aber es sollte verständlich sein, dass User deren Verwarnungszahl nicht mal mehr auf eine Seite passt (da gibts tatsächlich welche!) anders behandelt werden als unbeschriebene Blätter, speziell wenn dann beispielsweise auch noch die Art des verstoßes immer/häufig die gleiche ist. 

Hinweis am Rande:
Das alles hat natürlich nichts mit Cook persönlich zu tun bevor einer fragt (da gibts viel schlimmere "Vorgeschichten"), das ist ne allgemeine Info.


----------



## Jimini (20. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hört sich fast so an, als würden User "kriminalisiert"......oha, ich bin vorbestraft
> [...]
> Aber bei meiner schlimmen Vorgeschichte muss man halt aufpassen


Sarkasmus und Ironie sind Gift für eine Diskussion. Sowas bringt weder dich noch "uns" weiter.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kriminalisiert wird niemand



Deswegen der grinsende Smiley



Jimini schrieb:


> Sarkasmus und Ironie sind Gift für eine Diskussion. Sowas bringt weder dich noch "uns" weiter.



Sorry, aber das Thema "Vorgeschichte" ist für mich etwas, wo ich dann nur mit Sarkasmus reagieren kann.....





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Vorschläge hat, welche Regeln nicht nur der Form, sondern auch des Inhalts nach geändert werden sollten, der möge bitte erst einmal diese Inhaltsänderung zur Diskussion stellen.



Ich dachte eigentlich, das hätte ich mit meinem Post getan (habe ja auch mehrmals darauf hingewiesen)



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach eine Idee bzw. ein Vorschlag oder ein Denkanstoß, der nun frei zur Diskussion steht.




-----




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Siehe XE85s Antwort. Du wurdest nicht verwarnt, weil dein Post eine schwere Beleidigung war, sondern weil sein Beitrag zur Diskussion primär aus eben dieser Provokation bestand, und nicht aus inhaltlichen Dingen, die einen wertvollen Beitrag zur Diskussion leisten. Und du wurdest schon sehr oft dazu aufgefordert, darauf zu achten, lesenswerte Posts zu produzieren.



Wie bitte?

Das war der gesamte Post inkl. "Noob" aus diesem Thread:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/228200-2-x-nvidia-gtx-680-auf-gigybyte-z77-d3h.html



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mic sagt es. Mit dem Board wird das nix.
> 
> Somit bleiben dir drei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> ...



Und da willst du mir erzählen, dass "der Beitrag zur Diskussion primär aus eben dieser Provokation bestand und nicht aus inhaltlichen Dingen, die einen wertvollen Beitrag zur Diskussion leisten."
Wie viele inhaltliche Dinge als Beitrag zum Thread-Thema soll man in diesem Zusammenhang denn noch bringen?

Meiner Meinung nach war es eine Frechheit, dass ich für diesen Post einen Punkt kassiert habe.


----------



## Skysnake (20. September 2012)

so jetzt bin ich auch endlich mal am Ende angekommen. 

Da hat nicht mal ne komplette Batterieladung vom Touchpad gereicht  Und jetzt sind auch meine quote Vormerkungen alle weg -.-

Ich schau mal ob ich das noch so grob zusammen bekomme. Gibt nämlich meiner Meinung nach noch einiges dazu zu sagen. Das wird allerdings länger  also bis in einigen Stunden


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Und hier sind wir bei einem Problem, das oft zu Verwarnungen führt:
> Erst kommt ein Flame, dann kommt ein Streit und der führt über OT oft zu einer Roten.
> Ich habe bis jetzt leider nur einen Mod erlebt, der eine Warnung wegen der Flames gepostet hat und dieser hat sich hier auch noch nicht zu Wort gemeldet, auch wenn das nicht unbedingt nötig ist.
> 
> Es würde oft schon reichen, wenn so eine Warnung öfter gepostet wird...


Hier haben wir ein wunderschönes Beispiel dafür: Klick
Den 5. Post habe ich als Flame gemeldet und ich habe dort extra nichts darauf geschrieben und wie man sieht, läuft der Thread exakt so, wie ich es beschrieben habe und leider passiert das in diesem Unterforum sehr oft. 

Dass Mods nicht überall sein können, ist mir auch klar, aber hier wollte ich mal die Methode mit dem Meldebutton testen, aber irgendwie funktioniert das noch nicht so, wie ich mir das vorstelle ().


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Hier haben wir ein wunderschönes Beispiel dafür: Klick
> Den 5. Post habe ich als Flame gemeldet und ich habe dort extra nichts darauf geschrieben und wie man sieht, läuft der Thread exakt so, wie ich es beschrieben habe und leider passiert das in diesem Unterforum sehr oft.
> Dass Mods nicht überall sein können, ist mir auch klar, aber hier wollte ich mal die Methode mit dem Meldebutton testen, aber irgendwie funktioniert das noch nicht so, wie ich mir das vorstelle ().



Das deckt sich mit Erfahrungen die ich teilweise auch gemacht habe.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

So, jetzt kommen wir vom Thema ab


----------



## Stryke7 (20. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> So, jetzt kommen wir vom Thema ab


 
das ist schon vor 100 posts passiert ...   ich hab sogar drauf hingewiesen,  und vorgeschlagen, dafür und für kommende probleme mal einen "kummerkasten"-thread zu eröffnen, damit der hier mit diesem doch sehr wichtigen thema zum späteren nachlesen eingemottet wird. 

aber auf mich hört ja keienr


----------



## XE85 (20. September 2012)

So, die beiden Threads sind moderiert, damit bitte wieder BTT.

 @Cook .. warum musst du Aussagen von dem User auch noch hier rein kopieren, das sorgt maximal für mehr Arbeit- und Zeitaufwand die bei der Kommunikation, die ihr ja unbedingt wollt, abgeht. 

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> @Cook .. warum musst du Aussagen von dem User auch noch hier rein kopieren, das sorgt maximal für mehr Arbeit- und Zeitaufwand die bei der Kommunikation, die ihr ja unbedingt wollt, abgeht. :schief



Komisch, sonst willst du alles belegt, verlinkt und was weiß ich was haben, und jetzt liefere ich das sehr umfassend inklusive Links und Zitaten und das passt dir dann auch wieder nicht.
Und wenn mein Sarkasmus hier kritisiert wird, dann ist dieser Sarkasmus von dir im zweiten Teil deines Posts umso unangebrachter, weil du damit letztlich unser gesamtes Anliegen verhöhnst.
Es kristalisiert sich für mich immer mehr heraus, dass dein Interesse hier Inhalte zum Thema zu liefern während des gesamten Threads gleich null ist, und deine Beiträge nur darin bestehen, alles was User hier einbringen kategorisch abzublocken.....
Zudem habe ich den Eindruck, dass du dich, aus welchem Grund auch immer, auf mich eingeschossen hast 
Denn hier meine "Vorgeschichte" reinzubringen, die vollkommen harmlos ist (ich war beispielsweise noch nie gesperrt), war vollkommen unnötig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> So, die beiden Threads sind moderiert, damit bitte wieder BTT.


Das ist aber einer der Punkte, die ich anfangs angesprochen habe, also ist es Topic. 

Dass Mods nicht immer und überall sein können ist mir schon klar, aber wenn zumindest zeitnah auf den Meldebutton reagiert wird, könnte man sich gerade im Smartphone Unterforum viel Ärger ersparen.


----------



## XE85 (21. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Komisch, sonst willst du alles belegt, verlinkt  und was weiß ich was haben, und jetzt liefere ich das sehr umfassend  inklusive Links und Zitaten und das passt dir dann auch wieder nicht.



Ja, Links, damit ich mir das ansehen kann, aber von Zitaten und "Best Of" Posts war nie die Rede. Was in einem anderen Thread OT ist und gelöscht hat auch hier nichts zu suchen. Am ende kopiert es noch einer wieder in den original Thread. Schon gar nicht von jemand anderem, wenn dann soll es der entsprechende User selbst zu diesem Post äußern. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und wenn mein Sarkasmus hier kritisiert wird, dann ist dieser Sarkasmus  von dir im zweiten Teil deines Posts umso unangebrachter, weil du damit  letztlich unser gesamtes Anliegen verhöhnst.



Das war kein Sarkasmus sondern mein niedergeschriebenes Unverständnis darüber das du einen moderationsbedürftigen Post auch noch kopierst und für Mehrarbeit und Zeitaufwand sorgst. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es kristalisiert sich für mich immer mehr heraus, dass dein Interesse  hier Inhalte zum Thema zu liefern während des gesamten Threads gleich  null ist, und deine Beiträge nur darin bestehen, alles was User hier  einbringen kategorisch abzublocken.....


 
Es ist hier mein gutes Recht gegen Vorschläge von Usern zu sein. Wenn du erwartest das jeder hier zu allem ja und Amen sagt, dann sind deine Erwartungen meiner Meinung nach überzogen.

Abgesehn davon lehne ich hier nicht alles ab, wenn du meine Posts aufmerksam liest wird dir auffallen das ich zB. den Kommunikationthread in einem UF in dem (ähnlich dem Vorbereitungsforum) nur die entsprechenden User und die Moderation/Administration mitlesen beführworte. Also lass bitte die Unterstellungen.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich den Eindruck, dass du dich, aus welchem Grund auch immer, auf mich eingeschossen hast
> Denn hier meine "Vorgeschichte" reinzubringen, die vollkommen harmlos  ist (ich war beispielsweise noch nie gesperrt), war vollkommen  unnötig.


 
Du hast hier öffentlich nach dem Grund für deinen Punkt gefragt, den haben wir dir beantwortet. Und der liegt nunmal darin begründet. Wenn du das nicht möchtest dann frag nicht danach. Zu deinem "harmlos" sag ich jetzt nichts, bevor du mir wieder Unterstellst etwas öffenlich zu machen - wenn du dazu was wissen willst frag per PN (oder erlaube mir es öffentlich darzulegen).



Nailgun schrieb:


> Dass Mods nicht immer und überall sein können ist mir schon klar, aber  wenn zumindest zeitnah auf den Meldebutton reagiert wird, könnte man  sich gerade im Smartphone Unterforum viel Ärger ersparen.



Da wir alle auch ein leben abseits des Forums haben ist ein zeitnahes reagieren eben nicht immer möglich. Ich rufe auch nicht 10mal am Tag meine Mailbox ab - da fehlt mir schlicht die Zeit dazu.

mfg


----------



## DaStash (21. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Komisch, sonst willst du alles belegt, verlinkt und was weiß ich was haben, und jetzt liefere ich das sehr umfassend inklusive Links und Zitaten und das passt dir dann auch wieder nicht.
> Und wenn mein Sarkasmus hier kritisiert wird, dann ist dieser Sarkasmus von dir im zweiten Teil deines Posts umso unangebrachter, weil du damit letztlich unser gesamtes Anliegen verhöhnst.
> Es kristalisiert sich für mich immer mehr heraus, dass dein Interesse hier Inhalte zum Thema zu liefern während des gesamten Threads gleich null ist, und deine Beiträge nur darin bestehen, alles was User hier einbringen kategorisch abzublocken.....
> Zudem habe ich den Eindruck, dass du dich, aus welchem Grund auch immer, auf mich eingeschossen hast
> Denn hier meine "Vorgeschichte" reinzubringen, die vollkommen harmlos ist (ich war beispielsweise noch nie gesperrt), war vollkommen unnötig.


 
Den Punkt mit dem Sarkasmus würde ich aus dem Grunde auch nicht so sanktionieren. So lange man höflich, nicht beleidigend bleibt und vielleicht sogar ein Späßchen auf eine nette Art und Weise die Diskussion auflockert und dieser die Spannung entzieht, halte ich es für angebracht. Somal sich ja auch hier zeigt das auch MOD´s davor nicht gefeilt sind und auch in anderen Bereichen ist das ein gängiges Diskusionsmittel, siehe Politik. Humor, Ironie und Sarkasmus sind eben Stilmittel um auf indirekte Art und Weise also alternativ, auf bestimmte Dinge aufmerksam zu machen und darauf hinzuweisen. Warum sollen wir diese Mittel hier nicht einsetzen dürfen?  Ich bin dafür das sie zukünftig nicht mehr reglementiert werden, dann gibt es auch keine Ungerechtigkeiten mehr.   MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (21. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> *Was in einem anderen Thread OT ist und gelöscht hat auch hier nichts zu suchen*. Am ende kopiert es noch einer wieder in den original Thread. Schon gar nicht von jemand anderem, wenn dann soll es der entsprechende User selbst zu diesem Post äußern.



Es war zu dem Zeitpunkt trotz meiner Meldung nicht gelöscht!



XE85 schrieb:


> Wenn du erwartest das jeder hier zu allem ja und Amen sagt, dann sind deine Erwartungen meiner Meinung nach überzogen.



Habe ich das gesagt?
Du bist hier leider der einzige Moderator, der sich so verhält wie ich es allgemein erwartet hatte, wo mich alle anderen Moderatoren entgegen meiner Erwartungen allerdings mehr als positiv überrascht haben.
Aber ich denke, auch diese Kritik lässt du gekonnt an dir abprallen



> Das war kein Sarkasmus sondern mein niedergeschriebenes Unverständnis darüber das du einen moderationsbedürftigen Post auch noch kopierst und für Mehrarbeit und Zeitaufwand sorgst.



Für mein Verständnis war das triefender Sarkasmus, den man sich durchaus hätte sparen können.



> Du hast hier öffentlich nach dem Grund für deinen Punkt gefragt, den haben wir dir beantwortet. Und der liegt nunmal darin begründet. Wenn du das nicht möchtest dann frag nicht danach. Zu deinem "harmlos" sag ich jetzt nichts, bevor du mir wieder Unterstellst etwas öffetnlich zu machen - wenn du dazu was wissen willst frag per PN.



Nein, ich brauche nichts per PN zu wissen. Deine Posts haben mir sehr deutlich gezeigt, dass ich scheinbar punktemäßig wegen meiner "Vorgeschichte" auf der Abschussliste stehe. Da bedarf es keiner Klärung mehr.



Aber genug davon. Ich möchte das Thema nicht weiter ausführen und werde nicht mehr weiter darauf eingehen.

--------



DaStash schrieb:


> Den Punkt mit dem Sarkasmus würde ich aus dem Grunde auch nicht so sanktionieren. So lange man höflich, nicht beleidigend bleibt und vielleicht sogar ein Späßchen auf eine nette Art und Weise die Diskussion auflockert und dieser die Spannung entzieht, halte ich es für angebracht. Somal sich ja auch hier zeigt das auch MOD´s davor nicht gefeilt sind und auch in anderen Bereichen ist das ein gängiges Diskusionsmittel, siehe Politik. Humor, Ironie und Sarkasmus sind eben Stilmittel um auf indirekte Art und Weise also alternativ, auf bestimmte Dinge aufmerksam zu machen und darauf hinzuweisen. Warum sollen wir diese Mittel hier nicht einsetzen dürfen?  Ich bin dafür das sie zukünftig nicht mehr reglementiert werden, dann gibt es auch keine Ungerechtigkeiten mehr.   MfG


 
Da hast du natürlich grundsätzlich recht.


----------



## Jimini (21. September 2012)

Es geht hier nicht darum, Stilmittel wie Sarkasmus oder Ironie grundsätzlich zu sanktionieren - das war und ist absolut nicht meine Absicht. Dennoch heizt man mit sowas eine Diskussion meistens an, zudem kann Sarkasmus auch - beißend eingesetzt - durchaus beleidigend sein. Man kann daher nicht sagen, dass Sarkasmus generell legitim und hinzunehmen ist. Es kommt einfach auf die Situation und den Kontext an.

Da die Diskussion jetzt gerade in eine Einzelfalldiskussion abzudriften droht, schlage ich vor, dass jetzt alle beteiligten Personen erstmal etwas runterkommen. Mit persönlichen Grabenkämpfen ist niemandem gedient. 
@Cook2211: oder (und das ist keine rhetorische Frage) liegt dir persönlich viel daran, den von dir geschilderten Fall zeitnah zu klären? Wenn ja, würde es dir helfen, wenn wir sowas via PN besprechen?

Was die Reaktionszeit bei Meldungen angeht: ich denke dass jedem klar ist, dass eine Meldung nicht immer umgehend bearbeitet wird. Manche Sachen sind schnell zu erledigen (beispielsweise Postings von Spambots, die sind mitunter innerhalb von 5 Minuten entfernt), andere Sachen erfordern mehr Arbeit oder sind nicht so eindeutig. 
Mir persönlich geht es auch manchmal so, dass ich mir bei einer Sache nicht sicher bin, ob wirklich eingegriffen werden muss. Und da lasse ich dann lieber erstmal was stehen und / oder hole Meinungen ein, bevor ich anfange, in eine laufende Diskussion einzugreifen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2012)

So mir wars jetzt doch zu blöd die knapp 50 Seiten durch zu gehen, um die Beiträge, die ich eigentlich zitieren wollte wieder zu finden, waren eh nur so rund 6 auf die ~500 Beiträge 

Erst mal vorne Weg, ich halte die Moderation im Allgemeinen für sehr gut! Daher kann ich zu einem gewissen Grad nicht verstehen, warum hier wegen Punkten/Verwarnungen/Warnungen rumgezedert wird. Klar gibt es auch mal ungerechtfertigte Entscheidungen der Mods, aber im großen und ganzen trifft es eigentlich schon die richtigen, und wenn man einen Punkt oder so bekommt, dann hat man sich das in letzter Zeit allgemein schon verdient (wie gesagt, Ausnahmen gibt es immer). Für micht ist das daher auch weniger ein Problem der Moderation allgemein, sondern eben Einzelfälle, entweder die Situation oder der Mod/User. Was allerdings hier im Thread gut raus gekommen ist, ist, dass das Mittel der Karten sehr unterschiedliche empfunden wird zwischen Usern und Mods. Da wird ja auch schon daran gearbeitet. Ich möchte aber dennoch meine Sichtweise dieses Punktes hier genauer erläutern, da ich der Meinung bin, dass dies durchaus hilfreich sein könnte für die Art und Weise, wie die Regelung überarbeitet wird.

Also...

Für mich, und ich denke auch für viele andere User, ist das System aus Warnungen/Verwarnungen/Punkten und Karten nicht sehr transparent. Es sieht für einen User, wie mich, so aus, als ob es zwei Systeme geben würde. Einmal die Punkte, die zur Sperrung usw führen können, und dann noch die Karten, wobei Rot eben die Arschkarte ist, und Gelb eben auch schon ein herber Schlag. Ein herber Schlag, weil man eigentlich nur Punkte sieht, zumindest ich. Für mich ist eine Gelbe Karte noch eine Steigerung zu einfach Punkten bzw. einer Verwarnung, weil danach kommt ja dann direkt Rot. Also rein von der Assoziation. Wir haben ja inzwischen geklärt, dass das nicht der Fall ist. Ich selbst, wie die meisten User habe noch nie eine Karte bekommen. Man geht daher davon aus, dass es dann 5 vor 12 ist, wenn man eine erhält. Man sollte sich über die Bedeutung und Wertung der Mittel also durchaus mal Gedanken machen, dazu aber später mehr.
Als weiteren Punkt wurde ja angesprochen, das auf der einen Seite so stark bestraft wird, auf der anderen Seite aber zu lange nichts passiert, und man dann aus "heiterem Himmel" dick eine auf die Mütze bekommt, und das Gefühl hat, das etwas "nachgeholt" werden muss, zumeist wohl eher, endlich das zuckerbrot beiseite gelegt wurde, und eben keine Nachsicht mehr walten gelassen wird, sondern die Peitsche genutzt wird.
Das Problem hierbei ist wohl, das die Mittel, die den Mods zur Verfügung stehen, auf einem (vermeindlich) "relativ" hohen Strafmaß beginnen. Daher wird auch am Anfang länger Milde walten gelassen, und nicht sofort bestraft. 

Hier sehe ich eigentlch das Punkte/Karten Modell als sehr vorteilhaft an, wenn man es etwas umgestaltet. Aktuell ist die Gelbe Karte ja eher als Warnung gedacht, und die Punkte als Verwarnung, was zu einigen Missverständnissen führt. Mich hat das alles direkt an Flensburg und den Fußball erinnert. Auf der einen Seite bekommt man Punkte, die einem eigentlich scheis egal sein können, so lange man eben nicht die magische Grenze überschreitet, und auf der anderen eben die Gelbe Karte, welche zwar erst mal nichts macht, aber einem zeigt, das man sich auf Messersschneide bewegt, und jeden Moment runter fallen kann. 

Diese "natürliche" Assoziation sollte man meiner Meinung nach nutzen, indem man Gelbe Karten nicht mehr als Warnungen, sondern als echte Verwarnungen nutzt, und ihre Menge auch auf 2-3 (vielleicht auch mehr?) reduziert. Sprich bei groben Verstößen gibt es Karten und bei Lapalien Punkte, welche sich, wenn man sich aber ständig die Axt im Walde aufführt, eben auch zum gleichen Ergebnis führen können wie ein schlimmer Vorfall. 

Die Eskalationsstufen sähen dann wie folgt aus:
(Allgemein):
Allgemeiner Hinweis im Thread durch Mod, das sich die Diskussion auf Messersschneide bewegt
Kurzzeitiges closen und kommunizieren dieses, damit aufgeräumt werden kann. (als Warnung an die, die nicht betroffen sind)
Direkt Eskalationsstufen:
Post wird vom Mod gelöscht/editiert, es erfolgt in minder schweren Fällen, wo unpassend reagiert wird auf Beledigung usw. eine PM an den Schuldigen, mit dem Hinweis, das man nicht zur Eskalation beitragen soll, sondern solch etwas einfach melden soll, so etwas aber in Zukunft nicht mehr tolleriert wird (hier spielt der Ermessensspielraum und auch die "Vorgeschichte" mit rein. Man hätte ja auch direkt "Strafen" verteilen können, man lässt also Gnade walten. Dies sollte! aber definitiv auch so kommuniziert werden!!! Dann wissen die Leute das auch zu schätzen und man hat die gleiche (je nach User fehlende) Wirkung wie bei einer echten "Strafe". Dazu muss dieser das aber auch wissen. Zugleich stellt man eine soziale Bindung zwischen User und Mod hin, welche darin begründet liegt, dass der User dem Mod eher positiv gegenüber eingestellt ist. "Er hat mich ja NICHT bestraft, sondern mit mir geredet". Das ist eine positive Grundlage, auf der man bei echten "Bestrafungen" aufbauen kann Marke: "Hey, sorry, ich musste dich jetzt echt bestrafen. Es wurde da und da dir schon gesagt, und jetzt wars halt fällig, weil das echt zu weit ging". Damit entwaffnet man sehr viele Leute. Natürlich nicht alle, aber es macht die Arbeit hoffentlich leichter für die Mods.
Als nächstes kämen dann bereits die Punkte. 1 Punkt für Sachen wo man sich drüber streiten kann, ob das nicht doch ok ist, und je schlimmer, desto mehr Punkte eben. Das Limit kann dabei ruhig auf 100 Punkte oder so hoch gesetzt werden, damit die Mods auch wirklich recht großzügig kleinere Vergehen bepunkten können. Hier denke ich insbesondere an Apple vs XY Threads, wo man damit doch die Leute hoffentlich etwas am Riemen reisen kann. Man signalisiert halt eindeutig, dass das alles nicht OK ist, und hier Grenzen überschritten werden, ohne dass die Leute gleich Angst bekommen, das Sie mit echten HARTEN Konsequenzen wegen so einem zumeist "Mist" zu rechnen haben. Auch läfft damit das Gefühl der Ungleichbehandlung eher geringer aus, weil eben "alle" Punkte kassieren. (Ob der eine jetzt 5 und der andere 1) ist dann ja erst mal irrelevant, weil die Leute ja eher weniger direkt miteinander reden werden, und selbst wenn, derjenige allgemein eher die relative Höhe von Punkte als Entscheidung des Mods akzeptieren kann, als wenn einer überhaupt Punkte bekommt und der andere gar keine kleines Bsp:
A:1 Punnkt B:0 Punkte -> A sieht sich benachteiligt und bekommts große Kotzen
A:5 Punkte B:2 Punkte -> A findets zwar auch kacke, das er Punkte bekommen hat, B hat diese aber auch bekommen. Er will zwar auch gern nur 2 Punkte, hängt sich da aber bei weitem nicht so rein, wie zuvor. Ganz weg bekommt er sie ja wohl eh nicht, weil der andere ja auch welche bekommen hat. Zudem wird eventuell bei einigen der Denkprozess angeregt, dass das ganze vielleicht doch gerechtfertigt ist. Das A... B hat ja auch Punkte bekommen, und nicht nur man selbst. Das nimmt Spannung aus dem Konflikt zwischen A und B. Wenns dumm läuft, sogar so weit, das dann der Mod als neues gemeinsames Ziel angesehen wird. Wir kenns ja, der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund  Für den Mod apriori doof, aber am Ende hat man eventuell zwei Steithähne weniger auf lange Sicht. Mods müssen halt ein hartes Fell haben. Scheis Job halt...
Wenn jemand zu viele Punkte gesammelt hat, kanns dann entweder direkt ne Sperre, oder Umwanldung in Karten geben. Hier kann man auch je nach Punktestand usw ja sich Regelungen überlegen. Das Flensburg Bild könnte sich hier auch in eine "Rage-Anzeige"-Äquivalent für die Punkte umwandeln, was so btw. eigentlich keine schlechte Idee ist, die mir hier gerade gekommen ist  
Damit können die Leute was anfangen, und man kann das auch mit den 100 Punkten/% machen und jeder kann damit was anfangen und auch von sich aus schon Konsequenzen ableiten. Wenn Punktekonto leer, alles eher gechillt, wenn voll kanns auch fürn Mückenschiss auf die Mütze geben. Zudem könnte man das dem User über einen Balken auch immer direkt Visuell in seinem Posts einbinden als ständige warnende Mahnung. Ein sich füllender roter Balken sagt eben mehr aus, als einfach ne Punktzahl.

Das kann man ja aber noch genauer besprechen, daher weiter.
Wenn es nun wirklich heftiger wird, also Sachen wie herbe Beleidigungen, Jugendschutz usw usw. gibts dann eben die Karten, womit demjenigen dann auch direkt klar ist, hui, jetzt ist aber Schluss mit lustig. Hier kann das "Aggro-Meter"  ja auch immer noch ein Anhaltspunkt sein, für die Entscheidungsrichtung des Mods, wenn man einen Entscheidungsspielraum hat. Hier kann der Verweis, bei Protesten des Users, auf die "Aggroanzeige" hoffentlich auch Wunder bewirken. Man "entwaffnet" halt eher den User, weil er es halt "sieht" auf der Anzeige. Selbst wenn er es gegenüber dem Mod abstreitet, stellt sich eventuell innerlich doch die Überzeugung ein, das man es halt doch übertrieben hat.
Wichtig für mich ist hier aber noch ein Punkt. Karten sollten, in diesem Modell ja SEHR selten vorkommen. Dafür sollten die entsprechend mitgelieferten PMs, die am Besten einige Minuten VOR verhängen der Strafe raus gehen, damit sich derjenige eventuell noch melden kann, und seine Sicht der Dinge äußern kann, eventuell klärt es sich ja auf, und man spart sich das "zurücknehmen der Strafe", was für nen Mod ja auch nicht immer einfach ist, weil er damit einen Fehler eingestehen muss. Es ist halt uach nicht so das Gefühl "von oben herab", wenn man erst angeschrieben wird, und dann erst die Strafe verhängt wird nach Zeitspanne X (klar bei roten Karten muss das nicht sein, weil man ne Sperre bekommt, und die so schnell wie möglich da sein sollte, aber bei den anderen Sachen gibts ja eh kiene Sperre, also kommts auf die Zeistspanne x auch nicht drauf an). Hier soll sich der Mod auch gar nicht groß auf Diskussionen einlassen, aber wenn der User eh dann gleich ausrastet, dann kann man ja sagen: "schau und genau deswegen ist die Strafe auch richtig, du reagierst schon wieder falsch" Je nach fall dann auch gleich noch Nachlegen bei den Punkten, um klar zu machen, dass das halt einfach nicht geht. Wenn jemand aber sehr! besonnen und vernünftig reagiert, könnte man ja auch etwas an Punkten erlassen, wenn man 5 Punkte vergibt, tuns halt auch 4. Der User fühlt sich so, als ob er etwas gewonnen hätte, und der Mod hat noch immer sein Signal/Bestrafung. Win-Win also. Zumal der Mod ja auch eh höher greifen kann, damit er bei schlechter Reaktion des Gegenübers nicht noch Punkte drauflegen muss. Das muss man sich aber genau überlegen, wie man das macht.

Ich hoffe, das ist soweit verständlich.

Was haltet ihr davon?

MEhr kommt dann nach dem Frühstück


----------



## Cook2211 (21. September 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> @Cook2211: oder (und das ist keine rhetorische Frage) liegt dir persönlich viel daran, den von dir geschilderten Fall zeitnah zu klären? Wenn ja, würde es dir helfen, wenn wir sowas via PN besprechen?



Nein, nein, ist schon in Ordnung. Sorry, ich bin da etwas abgedriftet. Eigentlich wollte ich nicht über einzelne Verwarnungen von mir diskutieren.



*@Skysnake*

Danke für deinen umfangreichen Beitrag, den ich jetzt erst mal in Ruhe lesen muss


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2012)

Erst beschweren dass der thread so lang ist und dann den Monsterpost setzen. Großartig.


Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das ist soweit verständlich.


Ehrlich gesagt nein.
Du wirfst in dem Text ständig mit den Begriffen "Punkte" und "rote Karten" um dich als wären sie unabhängig. Die Forensoftware sieht aber vor(und das lässt sich auch nur schwer ändern) dass eine rote Karte Punkten in "beliebiger" Höhe entspricht und so ist es im Moment natürlich auch.
Deshalb kann ich deinen Ausführungen in die Richtung nicht wirklich folgen.



> "Hey, sorry, ich musste dich jetzt echt bestrafen. Es wurde da und da dir schon gesagt, und jetzt wars halt fällig, weil das echt zu weit ging"


Vor schwarzer Pädagogik("dich zu bestrafen tut mir mehr weh als dir") hat mein Deutschlehrer damals immer aus ethischen Gründen gewarnt, aber effektiv ist sie natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. September 2012)

@Skysnake

Das nenne ich mal umfangreich Gedanken gemacht. 

Problem ist jedoch, dass das Punktesystem technisch kaum bis gar nicht veränderbar ist. Genaueres kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen, Falk wäre da der Ansprechpartner. Ich bezweifle jedoch, dass Änderungen möglich sind, die eine Zusammenfassung zweier punktelose Karten zu einem Punkt ermöglichen (Idee von Cook). Ebenfalls die Einführung einer dritten Karte dürfte schwierig werden. Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob es so einfach möglich ist aus gelb ein weiß zu machen. 

Darüber hinaus darf nicht vergessen werden das Bewertungssystem von Verstößen nicht zu kompliziert zu gestalten. Immerhin müssen knapp 20 Moderatoren halbwegs einheitlich damit umgehen können und es bei Nachfragen auch noch erklären können. Womit ich mir schwer tue sind die scheinbar selbstverständlich genommenen Begriffe wie "minderschwer" und "schwer". Was genau ist ein minderschwerer Verstoß? Wo ist da die Grenze? Auch hier wieder das Beispiel einer Fanboy-Unterstellung. Die Meinungen gehen von "kein Verstoß" bis "Beleidigung". Wo soll man alleine das einordnen oder grundsätzlich personenbezogene Unterstellungen? Selbst wenn man eine Einordnung schaffen könnte, wäre das nur nach einem Konsens möglich. Es bliebe immer noch Spielraum für vermeintlich ungerechtfertigt Verwarnte, die darin eben kein Verstoß sehen, selbst wenn es sogar in den Forenregeln genannt wird. Grundsätzlich wird sich das Problem daher nicht lösen lassen. Man kann nur versuchen möglichst verständliche und selbsterklärende Forenregeln zu formulieren. Die Vorgabe beißt sich leider auch etwas mit der grundsätzlichen Notwendigkeit abstrakt formulieren zu müssen, um möglichst viele Fälle unter einen Wortlaut subsumieren zu können.

Hat hier noch jemand einen Formulierungsvorschlag für die gelbe Karte? Vielleicht fällt einem hier eine weniger formell und bedrohlich wirkende Formulierung ein. Das wird sicherlich leichter zu formulieren sein, als eine abstrakte Forenregel. Deswegen finde ich sollten wir dort anfangen.


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2012)

Sodele, der nächste Punkt, der ja auch schon von jemand angesprochen wurde, ist das "leidige" Thema der gleichen Behandlung. Hier sollte man sich wirklich überlegen, ob man die bisherige Aufteilung bzgl Punkten nicht etwas datailierter macht, um dem Mod die Spielräume nicht zu groß werden zu lassen. Hier sollten die Mods sich einfach selbst abstimmen. Das muss ja auch nicht mal zwingend öffentlich sein, sondern kann auch ein kurzer Katalog mit Beispielen sein, an denen sich alle orientieren können, wie man in der Vergangenheit entschieden hat, um sich so eine Marschrichtung vor zu geben, welche sich im Laufe der Zeit auch durchaus ändern kann. Insbesondere die "Aggroanzeige" kann hier ja auch als Entscheidungshilfe mitwirken, wo innerhalb des Entscheidungsspielraums man sich bewegt. Wichtig ist halt, wenn angefangen wird mit Punkten zu arbeiten, dann sollten alle Punkte bekommen, egal ob das ein Neuling ist, der sich gerade erst registriert hat, oder jemand der schon seit Jahren dabei ist, tausende von Posts und eine "Aggroanzeige" auf 0 hat. Damit verhindert man einfach das Gefühl der Ungleichbehandlung. (Wobei man das nochmal genau durchdenken/diskutieren sollte!)

Insbesondere wichtig wäre das für gewisse Bereiche, wo es immer und immer wieder eigentlich zu den gleichen Vergehen kommt. z.B. Apple vs X Threads. Da wäre es schon sehr hilfreich, wenn man eine kurze Liste hätte mit z.B. titulieren eines Users als Fanboy ->5 Punkte. Diese kurze! Liste könnte man auch durchaus in den Post packen, wenn zur Ruhe/Sittlichkeit aufgerufen wird. Quasi eine Bannmarke, wo man es allgemein so laufen lässt, und nicht knallhart durchgreift, und NACH! dem Post und der Erinnerung dann knallhart durchgreift, einfach weil es aus dem Ruder läuft. Bei Apple Threads könnte man das auch direkt in den ersten Post packen  
Dann wissen auch wirklich alle wo Sie dran sind. Fände ich auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee, die eigentlich keine Arbeit macht. Vor allem muss man mit den Usern nicht drüber diskutieren. Das steht halt auf der Liste. Peng, du hast verloren.

Ein weiterer Bereich, wo das durchaus nützlich wäre, und über den ich auch eh noch etwas ausführlicher reden möchte, ist der User-News Bereich. Das ist ja ein sehr diffizieler Bereich, weil man auf der einen Seite ja von den "Usern" geschaffenen Content erhält, wofür man diese sogar inzwischen belohnt ( ) und auf der anderen Seite kann man sich halt mehr Ärger einfangen wegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen usw. als die ganze Sache wert ist. 
Aktuell sieht es halt so aus:
Wenn was nicht korrekt ist, wird je nach Mod entweder nur darauf hingewiesen, oder der Topic dicht gemacht, oder gar gleich verschoben, usw usw, oder es passiert halt auch mal gar nichts....
Gerade Leute, die das erste mal etwas schreiben, oder sehr selten, fühlen sich SEHR auf den Schlips getreten, und sind schnell eingeschnappt und schreiben gleich gar ncihts mehr. Insbesondere, weil eben die Eskalationsstufen meiner Meinung nach recht grob sind.
Man könnte das mit dem neuen System z.B. so machen: 
fehlender link, Topic geschlossen + 5/10 Punkte für den Ersteller, er kann aber seinen Topic noch bearbeiten, und damit wieder öffnen. Bei Topics, die SEHR intensiv diskutiert werden, kann auch der Startpost so editiert werden, das der Topic offen bleibt, erfordert halt mehr Arbeit vom MOD, manchmal lohnt sich das aber definitiv. Notfall startpost ausblenden? Worum es geht ist dann ja meist eh klar.
Bild ohne Quelle: Bild löschen + x Punkte + persönliche! PM mit Hinweis UND verständis/bedauerns blabla, um die Leute nicht zu entmutigen. Ihr macht das ja auch nicht zum Spaß! Das muss rüber kommen!
usw usw.
Sprich schon eine kleine Strafe, aber demjenigen auch klar machen, das man das halt verteilen MUSS, weil das ein sensibler Bereich ist, aber einfach dadurch, das man ja 100(?) Punkte hat, es gar nicht eh tut, wenn man sich in Zukunft an die Regeln hält. Die notorischen "Vergesser" bekommt man dennoch recht schnell bei den Eiern.

Das wäre dann die Mod Seite der UserNews. Es gibt aber auch noch eine andere, und zwar die der User, und wie die Mods mit diesen teilweise umgehen...

Wie sicherlich den meisten hier bekannt, schreibe ich relativ viele User-News, und das auch sehr gerne, einfach weil es wichtig ist, den Leuten gewisse Sichtweisen auf zu zeigen. Daher kommt es bei mir auch durchaus öfters vor, das ich News-Meldungen, die ich von Seiten wie CB, heise, Semiaccurate usw. habe, mit eigenen Kommentaren, Background-Infos usw. ergänze. Dazu komme ich aber später noch.

Auf der anderen Seite, gibt es aber auch immer wieder Fälle, wo man Beiträge, ohne jedwede Quellenangabe, oder auch FullQuotes zu sehen bekommt, welche eben absolut gegen die User-News-Regeln sind, und einfach wegen Haftungsfragen seitens PCGH auch ausgeräumt werden müssen. Hier weißen auch immer wieder User, wie ich teilweise auch, darauf hin, das auf die Regeln nicht geachtet wurde, und/oder melden diese News. Wie es scheint, beweisen einige Mods, wenn man sich so anschaut, das es immer wieder die Äußerung gibt: "Das war meine erste und letzte News", nicht gerade viel Fingerspitzengefühl bei der Bearbeitung solcher Meldungen. Bei manchem Mod stellt sich auch mir hierbei die Frage, ob da überhaupt der Wille da ist, ein gewisses Maß an Verständnis für den Urheber auf zu bringen, und eben zu akzeptieren, das diese "News" eben von den Usern geschaffener "Content" ist. Also etwas, was Sie in ihrer Freizeit unentgeltlich machen. Gerade die Mods, die ihre Moderationstätigkeit ebenfalls ehrenamtlich durchführen, sollten hier, meiner Meinung nach, eigentlich verständnis hierfür aufbringen können. Dies scheint aber teils völlig zu fehlen. Ich denke auch gerade durch Standard "Textbaustein" Nachrichten, wird hier bei so manch einem sehr viel Verdruss und "von oben herab"-Gefühle ausgelöst. Hier kann man nur darum bitten, dass die Mods hier einfach ein "Problem"-Bewusstsein entwickeln und sich darüber klaren sind, das es sich bei User-News eben emotional für die Verfasser um mehr handelt, als um einen einfachen Forumspost. Für sehr viele (alle?) ist es ein teilen mit der Community, ein "ich gebe meine Zeit/etwas" für die Community her, und werde dafür nun auch noch angegangen. Hier muss man einfach auf diese emotionale Grundeinstellung eingehen, und klar zum Ausdruck bringen, das man diese "Maßregelung" nicht aus Spaß macht, einen Fehler gefunden zu haben, sondern einfach dazu gezwungen! ist. Ganz gleich was man selbst meint. Wenige Worte können hier schon Wunder bewirken Bsp.:

Hey XY, ich habe gerade deine User News über XYZ gelesen. War wirklich interessant, aber leider hast du QWERZ vergessen, was halt in den User-News Regeln ->link gefordert ist. Da das ein sensibler Bereich ist, in dem es in der Vergangenheit schon ziemlichen Ärger gab mit Verlagen (?), musste ich ERQRDFSA machen. Wenn du das korrigieren willst, melde dich einfach kurz bei mir oder einem anderen Mod. Grüße QR

Das hat mich jetzt 2 Minuten gekostet, beim ersten schreiben, und wird wohl von kaum einem in den falschen Hals kommen. Das sind hat die von vielen angesprochenen "Feinheiten" und "Zwischentöne", die darüber entscheiden, ob sich jemand persönlich angegriffen fühlt, oder eben nicht. Leider habe ich bei gewissen Mods das Gefühl, dass diese "Außenwirkung" diesen entweder völlig egal ist, oder absolut kein Verständnis dafür vorhanden ist. Wenn dann noch der Eindruck dazu kommt, das man mit demjenigen nicht reden kann, weil dieser nicht will, wirds fatal. Das gibt böses Blut. Gegenbeispiel meiner Meinung nach hierfür ist z.B. Pokerclock. Sehr hart, und sehr juristisch, woher das wohl kommt , aber man kann mit ihm SEHR! gut reden, und er gibt sich, habe ich zumidnest den Eindruck, sehr viel Mühe, den anderen zu verstehen, wenn es auf Anhieb nicht klappt. Daher gabs hier im Topic zumindest gegenüber ihm auch kaum/keine Kritik, was mich wenn ich den Startpost gelesen habe, ehrlich gesagt doch sehr überrascht hat.

Und genau hier kommen wir zu dem Punkt, den manche hier als "Vorgeschichte" usw. betitteln, und der für böses Blut/Unverständnis sorgt. Bei manchem Mod, hat man schon das Gefühl, das in die Entscheidungen persönliche Affinitätten sehr stark rein spielen. Klar, das tun Sie bei jedem immer, wir sind halt Menschen, aber man sollte versuchen dies verhindern, bei manchem hat man den Eindruck, dass dieser Versuch aber nicht unternommen wird, sondern das Gegenteil.

Hier kann, die von einigen Mods angesprochene Grauzone/Auslegungssache, sehr schön beobachtet werden, denn nicht nur auf Seiten der User mit "Beleidgungen" gibt es einen großen Spielraum, sondern auch bei den Mods, wie diese mit einer Situation umgehen, und da beweisen einige mehr Geschick, und andere weniger bis hin zu gar keinem.

Von manchem werden hier dann ja immer Beispiele gefordert, daher nehme ich mich mal selbst.
Bei den User News gibt es ja das leidige Thema Quellenangaben, welches selbst von professionellen Seiten objektiv nachlässig/ungenügend behandelt wird. Ich hatte also eine User-News geschrieben und auch die Quele, die ich verwendet habe, angegeben. Von Marc(?) kam darauf hin der Hinweis, dass das nicht die Orginalquelle sei, sondern XY inkl Link und Aussage, wo das steht (im Text Link Nr. Z). Hab ich mir angeschaut, durchgelesen, und sofort abgeändert, und mich auch tierisch über meine Quelle aufgeregt, weil die Quellenangabe so beschissen erfolgt ist. Wenn man 20 Links im Text hat, klickt man einfach nicht jeden an. Gab so auch Fälle, wo der Link so dumm plaziert war, das man selbst wenn man danach gesucht hat, und wusste, das er da irgendwo sein muss, ihn erst nach einiger Zeit gefunden hat.... So was nehm ich nicht übel, sondern bin sogar dankbar über den Hinweis. 

Fast gleiche Situation, aber doch komplett anders:
User News über XeonPhi, als Quelle wurde von mir ein heise-Artikel verwendet, der selbst keine! Quellenangabe hatte. Allgemein aber auch nicht wichtig, da ich mich nur am Rande darauf gestützt habe, und es eher um Background ging, und nicht um das eigentliche Thema. Auf jeden Fall hat Marc(?) glaub ich wars, einen Link zu einer Intel Pressemitteilung geschickt, mit dem Hinweis, das wäre die Orginalquelle und nicht heise. Hab ich mir angeschaut und nichts gefunden (das was er meinte war in dem Link dann der x-te Link im Fließtext). Also mit dem Kommentar zurück, dass das nicht das sei, was ich verwendet habe. Der Link unter dem Link ist am Ende dann zu dem Inhalt gekommen, um den ich mich auch gedreht habe, was die Sache aber auch nicht eindeutig macht. Heise ist ein sehr renomiertes Blatt und hat viele eigene Mitarbeiter, die sich um verdammt viel kümmern. Vom Mod, der sich berufen gefühlt hat dem an zu nehmen, hat da auch ziemlich rum gestenkert, ich solle das als Quelle nennen. Worauf hin ich ihm klar gemacht hab, das da nicht das steht was ich verwendet habe (der link und nicht der Link unter dem link...) und darüber hinaus eben heise keine Quelle angibt, und ich heise ganz ehrlich gesagt schon vertraue, ihre Quellenangaben richtig zu machen, und eben bei heise keiner sagen kann, ob die nicht direkt mit Intel gesprochen haben. Wenn ich nun aber das Intel dokument benenne, gebe ich dann, in diesem Fall die Quelle falsch an, und mache mich selbst damit angreifbar. Vor allem könnte man so weit gehen, mir Verleumdung zu unterstellen, weil ich den Eindruck erwecken würde, heise würde Plagiatismus betreiben, also seine Quellen nicht richtig an zu geben. Das war dem Mod gelinde gesagt scheis egal.... Und genau der Punkt kann eigentlich nicht sein....

Wenn man seine Position erklärt, und man sich in einem eh schon heiklen Themenumfeld bewegt, dann kann ein Mod einem aus seiner "selbstherrlichkeit", nicht so das Messer auf die Brust setzen. In anderen Bereichen würde ich sagen, das ist Nötigung, aber lassen wir das... Es soll nur verdeutlichen, wie sehr da etwas eigentlich harmloses aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist, weil ein Mod an dieser stelle völlig die Bodenhaftung/Verhältnismäßigkeit verloren hat. Da war ich auch ganz ehrlich kurz davor, dem Forum den Rücken zu kehren, und ich denke genug Leute hätten das auch sofort gemacht. Ich seh die Sache allerdings differenzierter. Warum soll ich wegen einem Mod der gesamten Community den Rücken kehren?

Soweit so schlecht. Jetzt kam der Punkt, der von den Mods schon gefordert wurde, in solch einem Fall sich an jemand anderen zu wenden. Das habe ich auch getan, was wohl die wenigsten getan hätten. Ich habe auch direkt einen Mod angeschrieben. Ich glaub es war Pokerclock, auch wenn das wohl die Wahl der Wenigsten gewesen wäre, aber ich weiß!, das er sich in dem Themengebiet auskennt, und ich mich auf sein Urteil verlasse, und er auch in der Lage ist, meine Argumentation zu verfolgen, wo ich beim anderen Mod nicht das Gefühl hatte, das er dazu in der Lage ist, sondern es einfach abschmettert und auf seiner Meinung/Regelauslegung beharrt (Marc(?) hat was gepostet also ist das auch so).

Und nun kommen wir zum Problem. Die ganze Diskussion zwischen dem Mod und mir lief per PM, und konnte damit durch Pokerclock nicht eingesehen werden, was dazu geführt hat, das wir beide ca 4h+ damit verbracht haben, erst mal zu klären, was denn von wem geschrieben wurde usw. Vor allem fatal war halt, das der Mod Pokerclock nur gesagt hat, was er meinte/es verstanden hat, statt den echten Text von mir mit zu teilen. Ich habe wirklich 2-4 Mails gebraucht, um allein einen Fehler Pokerclock klar zu machen, um den es sich schon die ganze Zeit in der Diskussion mit dem anderen Mod gedreht hat, einfach weil z.B. von diesem gesagt wurde, ich hätte XY als Quelle verwendet, obwohl dem nciht so war, und eben in QWERZ sei Link KLM, wo er eben NICHT war. Wir haben dann mit Screenshots hin und her zu schreiben, um dann fest zu stellen, dass dieser Link nicht da ist, wo dieser Mod zu Pokerclock meinte, er sei da. Ende vom Lied, von Pokerclock kam dann, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ein dann passts ja oder so, aber das wars.

Auf eine Antwort des Mods, der sich da zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat, und gnadenlos auf die Fresse gefallen ist, warte ich bis heute, und das kanns eigentlich nicht sein. Vor allem frag ich mich, wie der Mod sich allgemein aufführt. Weil andere lassen sich durch einen Mod einschüchtern und gehen nicht auf Konfrontationskurs. Vor allem weiß! ich ja als Wissenschaftler, wie wichtig richtige Quellenangaben sind! Und dann unterstellt mir ein Mod, teilweise sogar öffentlich im Forum, ich würde praktisch Plagiarismus betreiben! Sorry, da hörts für mich echt auf, weil ich mich da in meiner Berufsehre angegriffen fühle. Ganz im ernst, da war ich auch kurz davor, zur Polizei zu gehen, und Anzeige wegen Verleumdung zu erstatten. Da war der Bogen echt zum bersten gespannt. Ich habs nur nicht getan, weil bei dem Fukushima-Thread Mist gebaut hatte (mir waren gewisse Sachen nicht klar) und Pokerclock sowie die ganze PCGH Mannschaft das echt super Kommuniziert haben, und eine Lösung gefunden wurde, die für alle gut ist! Auch hab ja nichts gegen PCGH, ganz im Gegenteil!, und so was würde nur böses Blut geben, woran ich kein Interesse habe, aber da wars echt kurz davor, einfach weil ich mich massivs beleidigt und bloßgestellt gefühlt habe, und das ja auch noch völlig zu Untrecht! So was darf einfach nicht passieren meiner Meinung nach. Aber schwamm drüber.

Worum es eigentlich geht, ist ja das Problem, das sich ergeben hat, als ich mich an Pokerclock gewendet habe. Ja an ihn, ich hatte mir überlegt, mich Stephan oder Marc zu wenden, wusste aber nicht, wie das aufgefasst werden wüde, insbesondere als Messer in den Rücken des Mods usw. wo dann das "Eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus"-Syndrom kommt, wenn das von denen an die Mods zurücküberwiesen/weitergeleitet worden wäre. Hier ist also wirklich Aufklärungsbedarf vorhanden für die User, wie Sie sich in solch einem Fall zu verhalten haben.
Vor allem sollte man sich überlegen, was/wie man das mit den PMs regelt. Der Vorschlag mit einem Unterforum ähnlich dem Vorbereitungsforum für Diskussionen zwischen Mod und User halte ich für SEHR gut, weil dann eben alle Mods alles! sehen können und sich nicht auf die Aussagen der Parteien verlassen müssen. Auch denke ich, das es den einen oder anderen vielleicht zum nachdenken bringt, wenn da schon 20 offene Topics zwischen ihm und Mods wegen Vergehen sind. Das bleibt halt stehen und kann/muss jedes mal angeschaut werden, wenn sich ein Mod bei ihm wegen einem neuen Vergehen meldet. Eine PM ist schnell gelöscht und vergessen. So eine Nachricht nicht! Zudem könnte bei Problemen/Differenzen mit einem Mod, einfach der Meldebutton betätigt werden, um random() sich die Hilfe eines weiteren Mods zu holen.

Ok soweit so schlecht/gut.

Was mich damals halt auf der anderen Seite noch TIERISCH aufgeregt hat, war die Tatsache, dass bei mir wegen angeblichen falschen Quellenangaben rumgekackt wurde, und sogar mein "Schreibstil" an/abgemahnt wurde, wobei ich "einfach" literarische Stilmittel verwendet habe. Vor allem, kann man über Geschmack streiten, aber nicht über den Inhalt, und manche Sachen sind eben kontrovers und kann man so oder so sehen. Da hatte ich mich wie vom Mod vorher auch, sogar schon in der Ausübung meiner grundgesetzlich verbrieften Meinungsfreiheit beschnitten gefühlt. Ich hab mich da natürlich nicht einschüchtern lassen, und das steht noch genau so da, wie von mir gewollt, denn da wurde ein Einblick in Dinge gegeben, von denen der Mod absolut keine Ahnung hat. Aber selbst wenn nicht, ist es schon fatal, wenn sich ein User, der als Author, ja Author!, einer User-news, in seiner Meinungsfreiheit beschnitten fühlt. Ich glaube hier fehlt manchem Mod, insbesondere diesem, das Gefühl dazwischen unterscheiden zu können, was "jedeglich" eine News-Aggregation darstellt, und was wirklich Schaffung eigenen Contens darstellt. Von gewissen(m) Mod habe ich das Gefühl, das er jedwegem User die Befähigung zur Schaffung eigenem Contents in Abrede stellt. Das wird insbesondere durch die teils penetrante und schon gebetsmühlenartige Forderung nach Quellen für Dinge, für die es keine Quellennennung geben kann, z.B. Whistelblower, deutlich. Wenn man versucht zu erklären, dass das von ner Messe kommt, wo man eben dem Mitarbeiter einer Firma etwas aus den Rippen geleihert hat, und er sich gnadenlos verquatscht hat, und man da die Quelle einfach nicht nennen kann, weil derjenige dann eventuell seinen Job los ist, und man dann quasi zu hören bekommt: "Quelle or never happen" bzw. Quelle, oder was du sagst ist nur bullshit, dann fässt man sich halt schon massivst an den Kopf und fragt sich, was das soll. Da fühlt man sich gelinde gesagt ziemlich heftig verarscht. Was erwartet der Mod denn da bitte von einem? Und vor allem, was hält er von einem, und wie sieht er sich selbst?

Ich bezweifle, das nur ein Mod der Auslöser für diesen Thread ist, aber einen gewissen Anteil hat er sicherlich, denn die zwei Aktionen mit mir waren sicherlich nicht die Einzigen. Das kann ich mir aufgrund der Art und Weise, wie Sie abgelaufen sind einfach nicht vorstellen. Ich weiß ich bin ein anstrengender Typ Mensch, aber man kann mit mir vernünftig reden, und sogar sehr kontrovers streiten, ohne das ich ausfallend oder beleidigend werde. Ich erkläre auch 10 mal etwas, wenn ich das Gefühl habe, das Gegenüber will es wirklich wissen, versteht mich aber nicht. Aber so was muss/darf einfach nicht sein.

So und jetzt warte ich auf die Dresche. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Erst beschweren dass der thread so lang ist und dann den Monsterpost setzen. Großartig.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt nein.
> Du wirfst in dem Text ständig mit den Begriffen "Punkte" und "rote Karten" um dich als wären sie unabhängig. Die Forensoftware sieht aber vor(und das lässt sich auch nur schwer ändern) dass eine rote Karte Punkten in "beliebiger" Höhe entspricht und so ist es im Moment natürlich auch.
> ...



Kurz gefasst, dreh den Verwendungszweck von Karten und Punkten rum. (Gelbe) Karten werden ja anscheinend eh schon von den Usern als "sehr schlimm" enmpfunden, Punkte so lala. Wenn man die mögliche Punktzahl relativ hoch setzt. z.B. die von mir gesagten 100 Punkte, kann man auch besser differenzieren zwischen schwer, minder schwer, und lapalie, was dazu führt, das es weniger die "Aber das ist doch nicht soo schlimm und ich bekomme einen (GANZEN) Punkt dafür..." Aussagen gibt. Dafür kann man eben rigeroser auch kleine Vergehen bestrafen, eben mit wenig Punkten, weil man mehr Luft hat, also später echte harte Konsequenzen drohen. Das Bild einer Aggroleiste ist finde ich da echt gut, denn auch so kleine Sticheleien wie Fanboy, Holzkopf oder what ever würden so, wenn man das oft macht, recht schnell doch weh tun. Dieses "Aus heiterem Himmel"-Gefühl liese sich damit aber eben deutlich vermindern.

Ganz zu schweigen vom Spielraum bei "guter Führung" eben auch einen Nachlass zu geben. Ob ich statt 3 nur noch einen, oder gar statt einem Punkt gar keinen mehr gebe, oder statt 25 Punkten nur noch 20 oder statt 5 nur noch 4 ist halt schon ein Unterschied, zumal es eben im letzteren Fall auf eine Win-Win Situation raus läuft, was deeskalierend wirkt. 

Das ist ja der Witz an dem System. Ihr müsst eigentlich gar nicht Forum technisch ändern, außer halt die Bedeutung dem an zu passen, was die Leute sich eigentlich eh schon drunter vor stellen, und die Punktezahl fürs Maximum an zu passen, sowie die Strapunkte entsprechend zu skalieren. Die Mods hätten damit am Ende auch mehr Spielraum, eben ihre Entscheidungen sowie mehr Gerechtigkeit her zu stellen (alle bekommen Punkte für Vergehen, jetzt ganz im Extremfall, wenn Sie sich nicht am Riehmen reisen nach einer! ersten Ermahnung)

PS: Ich hab mich versucht kurz zu fassen, den zweiten Post hast du ja noch nicht gelesen  

Und btw. ich hab 50Seiten gelesen und 0 geschrieben, da gibts halt bischen Nachholbedarf


----------



## Cook2211 (21. September 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Insbesondere wichtig wäre das für gewisse Bereiche, wo es immer und immer wieder eigentlich zu den gleichen Vergehen kommt. z.B. Apple vs X Threads. Da wäre es schon sehr hilfreich, wenn man eine kurze Liste hätte mit z.B. titulieren eines Users als Fanboy ->5 Punkte. Diese kurze! Liste könnte man auch durchaus in den Post packen, wenn zur Ruhe/Sittlichkeit aufgerufen wird. Quasi eine Bannmarke, wo man es allgemein so laufen lässt, und nicht knallhart durchgreift, und NACH! dem Post und der Erinnerung dann knallhart durchgreift, einfach weil es aus dem Ruder läuft. Bei Apple Threads könnte man das auch direkt in den ersten Post packen
> Dann wissen auch wirklich alle wo Sie dran sind. Fände ich auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee, die eigentlich keine Arbeit macht. Vor allem muss man mit den Usern nicht drüber diskutieren. Das steht halt auf der Liste. Peng, du hast verloren.



Also für mich persönlich sind die Regeln in diesem Zusammenhang auch viel zu undifferenziert. Man weiß ja teilweise gar nicht so recht, welche Begriffe nun straffrei bleiben und welche nicht. Ich denke, dass sollte in den Regeln viel deutlicher anhand von Beispielen erklärt werden.
Siehe das Wort "Fanboy". Für mich ist die Verwendung eine Unsitte, für viele andere praktisch alltäglich. Da sollte viel deutlicher klar gemacht werden, dass die Titulierung von Usern oder Usergruppen als "Fanboys(s)" eben als Beleidigung gewertet wird und dementsprechend geahndet wird.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hat hier noch jemand einen Formulierungsvorschlag für die gelbe Karte? Vielleicht fällt einem hier eine weniger formell und bedrohlich wirkende Formulierung ein. Das wird sicherlich leichter zu formulieren sein, als eine abstrakte Forenregel. Deswegen finde ich sollten wir dort anfangen.



Wie lautet die Formulierung denn im Moment?


----------



## Jimini (21. September 2012)

Das sind insgesamt über 30000 Zeichen - wäre es möglich, dass du deine Postings entweder drastisch kürzt oder zumindest deutlich strukturierst? Das sind ja abartig riesige Textblöcke.

MfG Jimini


----------



## McZonk (21. September 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Das sind insgesamt über 30000 Zeichen - wäre es möglich, dass du deine Postings entweder drastisch kürzt oder zumindest deutlich strukturierst? Das sind ja abartig riesige Textblöcke.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 Ich möchte mich da mal anschließen, da ich ehrlichgesagt nach zwei Abschnitten aufgehört habe zu lesen - das ist wirklich too much.


----------



## XE85 (21. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie lautet die Formulierung denn im Moment?



Aktuell so:



> Hallo User,
> 
> Sie haben im Forum Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME eine Warnung erhalten.
> 
> ...





> Insbesondere wichtig wäre das für gewisse Bereiche, wo es immer und  immer wieder eigentlich zu den gleichen Vergehen kommt. z.B. Apple vs X  Threads. Da wäre es schon sehr hilfreich, wenn man eine kurze Liste  hätte mit z.B. titulieren eines Users als Fanboy ->5 Punkte. Diese  kurze! Liste könnte man auch durchaus in den Post packen, wenn zur  Ruhe/Sittlichkeit aufgerufen wird. Quasi eine Bannmarke, wo man es  allgemein so laufen lässt, und nicht knallhart durchgreift, und NACH!  dem Post und der Erinnerung dann knallhart durchgreift, einfach weil es  aus dem Ruder läuft.


Diese Liste würde wenig Sinn machen. Verbiet man Wort A, B und C finden die User neue Wörter D, E und F um damit auf andere loszugehen. Und das geht dann immer so weiter. Zudem geht es primär ja gar nicht so sehr um das Wort sondern um desen Verwendung - wie man am anfang dieses Threads gesehen hatte kann man sogar Hartz IV in beleidigender Art und Weise einsetzten.



> Ganz zu schweigen vom Spielraum bei "guter Führung" eben auch einen  Nachlass zu geben. Ob ich statt 3 nur noch einen, oder gar statt einem  Punkt gar keinen mehr gebe, oder statt 25 Punkten nur noch 20 oder statt  5 nur noch 4 ist halt schon ein Unterschied, zumal es eben im letzteren  Fall auf eine Win-Win Situation raus läuft, was deeskalierend wirkt.



So etwas in der Art gibt es eh jetzt auch schon - Punkte laufen nach einiger Zeit ab.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Das sind insgesamt über 30000 Zeichen - wäre es möglich, dass du deine Postings entweder drastisch kürzt oder zumindest deutlich strukturierst? Das sind ja abartig riesige Textblöcke.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 


McZonk schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich da mal anschließen, da ich ehrlichgesagt nach zwei Abschnitten aufgehört habe zu lesen - das ist wirklich too much.


 
Das Thema ist halt nicht trivial zu lösen, da eine Interessenabwägung gleich in mehreren Richtungen erfolgen muss. User (informierte und weniger informierte), Mods (Arbeitsaufwand, praktisch umsetzbar), Admins (muss technisch umsetzbar sein) und dann müssen sich eben auch noch alle ausreichend representiert fühlen. Das ist nicht "mal kurz" zu machen, zumal ja eigentlich >90% wohl keine Probleme verursachen, die anderen 10% aber korrekturbedürftig sind. Zudem muss man ja auch immer die Gesamtheit sehen. Vor allem weiß ich/wir nicht, in die fern ihr eure Arbeit verrichtet, daher muss eingehender darauf eingegangen werden, wie man das machen könnte. Es stellt sich ja auch immer eine gewisse Betriebsblindheit ein, wenn man arbeitet. Manchmal fatal, aber völlig natürlich. Die auf zu zeigen ist allerdings schwierig, ich will euch ja auch nicht auf die Füße treten 

Eine Kurzfassung habe ich ja aber schon gepostet gehabt, auch wenn die NICHT das lesen des gesamten Textes ersetzt:


> Kurz gefasst, dreh den Verwendungszweck von Karten und Punkten rum.  (Gelbe) Karten werden ja anscheinend eh schon von den Usern als "sehr  schlimm" enmpfunden, Punkte so lala. Wenn man die mögliche Punktzahl  relativ hoch setzt. z.B. die von mir gesagten 100 Punkte, kann man auch  besser differenzieren zwischen schwer, minder schwer, und lapalie, was  dazu führt, das es weniger die "Aber das ist doch nicht soo schlimm und  ich bekomme einen (GANZEN) Punkt dafür..." Aussagen gibt. Dafür kann man  eben rigeroser auch kleine Vergehen bestrafen, eben mit wenig Punkten,  weil man mehr Luft hat, also später echte harte Konsequenzen drohen. Das  Bild einer Aggroleiste ist finde ich da echt gut, denn auch so kleine  Sticheleien wie Fanboy, Holzkopf oder what ever würden so, wenn man das  oft macht, recht schnell doch weh tun. Dieses "Aus heiterem  Himmel"-Gefühl liese sich damit aber eben deutlich vermindern.
> 
> Ganz zu schweigen vom Spielraum bei "guter Führung" eben auch einen  Nachlass zu geben. Ob ich statt 3 nur noch einen, oder gar statt einem  Punkt gar keinen mehr gebe, oder statt 25 Punkten nur noch 20 oder statt  5 nur noch 4 ist halt schon ein Unterschied, zumal es eben im letzteren  Fall auf eine Win-Win Situation raus läuft, was deeskalierend wirkt.
> 
> Das ist ja der Witz an dem System. Ihr müsst eigentlich gar nicht Forum  technisch ändern, außer halt die Bedeutung dem an zu passen, was die  Leute sich eigentlich eh schon drunter vor stellen, und die Punktezahl  fürs Maximum an zu passen, sowie die Strapunkte entsprechend zu  skalieren. Die Mods hätten damit am Ende auch mehr Spielraum, eben ihre  Entscheidungen sowie mehr Gerechtigkeit her zu stellen (alle bekommen  Punkte für Vergehen, jetzt ganz im Extremfall, wenn Sie sich nicht am  Riehmen reisen nach einer! ersten Ermahnung)


Wir haben hier halt auf allen Seiten mit Menschen zu tun und Menschen sind zumeist irrational. Das sollte immer bedacht werden 

Ich stelle hier auch nicht die Anforderung an Allgemeingültigkeit, oder Vollkommenheit, weshalb ich manche Punkte auch wage ausformuliert habe, da hier eben ein großer Handlungsspielraum besteht, und ihr aus eurer Arbeit heraus besser entscheiden könnt, ob es jetzt besser ist A->B->C zu gehen, oder B->A->C am Ende doch zielführender ist. Ich wollte nur bennenen, das es beide Wege gibt.

PS: Ich hab mich btw. versucht kurz zu fassen in der Analyse und Vorstellung eventueller Alternativen/Optionen.  Ich glaub da kommt einfach der Naturwissenschaftler durch 

PPS: sind doch nur 9 DIN A4 Seiten bzw. 5247 Wörter bzw. 32244 Zeichen. Das ist doch grad mal ein etwas umfangreicherer Abstract


----------



## Pokerclock (21. September 2012)

Den Text der gelben Karte hatte ich schon früher hier im Thread eingefügt. Ist aber offensichtlich in der Masse untergegangen. 

So sieht zum Vergleich der Text einer Verwarnungen (roten Karte) aus:



> Hallo User,
> 
> Sie haben im Forum Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME eine *Verwarnung* erhalten.
> 
> ...


Einzig der fett markierte Teil ist anders. Man erkennt also starke Ähnlichkeiten im Wortlaut. Es wäre daher angebracht den Wortlaut an die wesentlich geringeren Folgen anzupassen.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. September 2012)

Zur gelben Karte:

Also ich denke weniger förmlich wäre schon mal gut, und anstatt "Warnung" würde ich es als das bezeichnen was es ist, eine "Gelbe Karte". Dabei assoziiert man das mMn mit einem Schiedsrichter beim Fußball, der eine gelbe Karte verteilt, also zunächst mal nichts dramatisches.




> _Hallo Cook2211,
> 
> du hast hier im PCGHX-Forum eine gelbe Karte erhalten._
> 
> Grund: Beleidigung/Unterstellung (nur als Beispiel)




Beim letzten Teil ähnlich.




> _Gelbe Karten dienen als Warnung und zur Erinnerung an unsere Forenregeln (mit Link), die du bitte verstehen und einhalten sollst.
> 
> Bei Rückfragen stehen wir gerne per PN zu Verfügung.
> 
> ...



----------



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Den Text der gelben Karte hatte ich schon früher hier im Thread eingefügt. Ist aber offensichtlich in der Masse untergegangen.



Stimmt. 
Ich verliere so langsam den Überblick


----------



## Pokerclock (21. September 2012)

> _du hast im hier im PCGHX-Forum eine gelbe Karte erhalten._


Wenn ich den Teil schon lese, kommt das einem sehr überfallartig vor. Ich würde gerne auch so wenig wie möglich die Worte "gelbe Karte" und "Warnung" verwenden.

Der Anfang muss schon etwas persönlicher gestaltet sein: 



> "Hallo Username,
> 
> wir möchten dich an unsere Forenregeln [Optimal mit Link dorthin] im Forum PC Games Hardware Extreme erinnern:
> 
> ...


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Diese Liste würde wenig Sinn machen. Verbiet man Wort A, B und C finden die User neue Wörter D, E und F um damit auf andere loszugehen. Und das geht dann immer so weiter. Zudem geht es primär ja gar nicht so sehr um das Wort sondern um desen Verwendung - wie man am anfang dieses Threads gesehen hatte kann man sogar Hartz IV in beleidigender Art und Weise einsetzten.


Man kann aber Äquivalenzklassen bilden:

Holzkopf, Fanboy(?) usw. z.B. 1 Punkt
Depp, Vollpfosten usw. z.B. 2 Punkte
Arschloch, ********************* usw. z.B. 4 Punkte
Bastard, Hu..sohn, usw z.B. 10 Punkte + Gelbe Karte (bei 3 gelben Karten Sperre z.B.)

Das kann man auch relativ raffineirt über eine Startpost machen, den alle editieren. 

1: Holzkopf, Fanboy, ...
2: Depp, Vollpfosten, ...

usw usw. 

Wenn man was hat, macht mans auf, nimmt strg+F und tippt den Begriff ein, von mir aus kann man sogar noch mit nem Link den versehen, zu dem bepunkteten Beitrag. Dann sieht man gleich, wars weniger, gleich oder sogar schlimmer, und entsprechend verteilt man dann die Punkte. 

Das ist kurz, wenig Aufwand, schnell, übersichtlich und ihr habt sogar sofort was an der Hand, was ihr nem neuen Mod in die Hand drücken könnt zum einarbeiten. So haste auch den gleichen Begriff mehrfach drin in den unterschiedlichen Abstufungen. z.B. Drecksack und du elendiger Drecksack, einmal 1 Punkt das andere mal mit 3 Punkten oder so. Auf jeden Fall sehr hilfreich meiner Meinung nach.

Und wie gesagt, das könnt ihr auch rein intern für euch haben, ohne das jemand davon weiß. Dennoch wird nach außen hin ein einheitlicheres Moderationsverhalten erreicht. 



> So etwas in der Art gibt es eh jetzt auch schon - Punkte laufen nach einiger Zeit ab.


Es ist aber ein sehr großer psychologischer Unterschied, ob ich etwas bekomme, und der andere nicht, oder ob wir beide etwas bekommen, nur unterschiedlich viel. Ob das schnell wieder abläuft oder nicht, spielt dabei keine Rolle. Das hat was von dem einen kleinen Kind nen Lolli geben, und dem anderen nicht. Dabei ist es auch scheis egal, ob das andere vorher schon ein Eis hatte oder nicht. Das eine Kind wird sich ungerecht behandelt fühlen und das gezedere anfangen. User sind da oft nicht anders. Lustiger weise, wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet 

@ Formulierung der Ver-/Warnung:
Allgemein halte ich die Wortwahl mit "Sie" eh für sehr problematisch in diesem Forum, wenn man die Altersstruktur und die allgemeine Kommunikationskultur berücksichtigt. Allein das "Sie" kann für sehr viele bereits als Angriff gewertet werden, bzw. verstörend wirken auf jüngere User, die keine Erfahrung haben mit einer derartigen Formulierung. Die Formulierung ist zwar absolut richtig und eigentlich auch zweckdienlich, in diesem speziellen Fall allerdings nicht. Insbesondere bei einer Er-/Mahnung nicht, da hier bereits eine  verbale Barriere/Abschottung aufgebaut wird. 

Diese kann man bei einer gelben Karte gerne verwenden, zumal diese dann auch noch um so trefflicher wirkt, da selbst der jüngste und verblendeste User wohl merken wird, dass sich die Art und Weise der Ansprache drastisch verändert hat.

Kleines Beispiel:
Ob ich in einem Geschäftsbrief "Mit freundlichen Grüßen" oder "Hochachtungsvoll" schreibe ist auf den ersten Blick irrelevant, die damit bezweckte Intention ist aber klar ersichtlich und jeder, der öfters Briefe bekommt wird sich denken "Huch, was ist denn hier los?", auch wenn er die genaue Bedeutung nicht kennt.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. September 2012)

*@Pokerclock*

Dein letzter Absatz gefällt mir sehr gut.

Bei der Einleitung bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Klar, meine Version war etwas sehr direkt. Deine Version kann aber uU missverständlich sein, so dass der User es möglicherweise gar nicht realisiert, dass er eine Gelbe bekommen hat. Vielleicht findet sich noch eine Formulierung "dazwischen", also ohne die Erwähnung Karte/Warnung, aber doch so ausgedrückt, dass der User sich bewusst wird, dass er etwas falsch gemacht hat.

Ich denke da mal drüber nach.


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2012)

Wobei man auch noch klären sollte, ob "Gelbe Karte" unter berücksichtigung der Assoziationen und der "Roten Karte" nun eben schlimmer, oder weniger schlimm sein sollte als Punkte. 

Für mich, aus den oben ausführlich dargelegten Gründen sollte auch eine "Gelbe Karte" bereits eine deutliche Ver-/Warnung sein, quasi der letzte Schuss vor den Bug. Das entspricht denke ich einfach mehr dem was die Leute sich darunter vorstellen. Egal was wir wollen, viele werden die Regeln ja eh nie so genau lesen, um das wirklich 100% zu verstehen, und verlassen sich eher auf ihr Gefühl. (leider...)

Das meinte ich ja, die formale Bedeutung mehr dem anpassen, was sich die Leute drunter vorstellen, und auch dem, wie es allgemein daher kommt. Ich finde auch jetzt Punkte weniger schlimm als ne Karte, egal wies wirklich gemeint sein sollte.

Btw. Gibts in den Regeln eigentlich irgendwo ne Auflistung, für was es eine "Gelbe Karte" gibt? Ich glaube nicht oder? Da ist nur von Punkten die Rede. Daher auch das Gefühl, dass die Karten was EXTRA sind, also praktisch als besondere "Dreingabe" zur normalen Bestrafung.


----------



## McZonk (21. September 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sehr hilfreich meiner Meinung nach.


 Mag in deinen Augen so sein, aber - wie XE85 ja bereits erwähnte - hatten wir zu Beginn des Threads ja bereits die Diskussion, dass eine Kategorisierung der Begriffe nicht möglich ist, da diese erst im Kontext zur mehr oder weniger schlimmen Beleidigung werden.

Beispiel:

Ein Haufen elenender Idioten...

[Quote.....]
Du elender Idiot....

In meinen Augen zwar beides eine klare Beleidigung, zweitere aber klar addressiert und daher nochmal eine Ecke schlimmer als die Adressierung an Dritte (wenn du schon so feine Abstufungen wählst, sollte es hier theoretisch doch mehr Punkte geben, oder?) - von deinem System nicht erfasst.


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2012)

Doch klar ist das schlimmer und damit sollte es mehr Punkte geben.

Daher würde das Wort ja auch unter zwei unterschiedlichen Bepunktungen, im optimalfall inkl Link für eine genaue Art der Verwendung, auftauchen.

Dadurch, das es aber NICHT öffentlich ist, könnt ihr euch daran halten, oder auch nicht. Ihr könnt dann auch problemlos davon in der Bepunktung abweichen, und das dann eintragen, oder eben auch lassen. Ihr müsst ja auch nicht zwingend nachschauen. Man bekommt ja auch sehr schnell ein Gefühl dafür, wieviel was Wert ist. Man hat halt nur für sich selbst eine Möglichkeit zur Reflexion der eigenen Entscheidung (wenn man denn möchte) und eine Vorlage für neue Mods.

Die User müssen ja, wie gesagt, nicht wissen, das es so etwas gibt, dennoch wird man als Gruppe (Mods) eher zu vergleichbaren Entscheidungen (inkl. Spielraum) kommen, wenn man eine derartige Auflistung hat. Das ist nichts, was man einmal festlegt, und dann bleibt das so, und das muss vollumfänglich sein, sondern etwas dynamisches, was wächst.

Klar soweit?

EDIT:
Also nochmals, als Leitfaden verstehen, NICHT als in Stein gemeißelt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. September 2012)

Ein solches Bewertungssystem für Beleidigungen wird es aus bereits diskutierten Gründen nicht geben.

Anstelle sich Gedanken darüber zu machen wie man Beleidigungen gewichtet, katalogisiert und womöglich noch Interessierten die Anregungen liefert wie sie noch übler beschimpfen können sollte man sich einfach bemühen, niemanden zu beleidigen.

Es steht weder uns noch sonst jemandem zu, über die Schwere einer Beleidigung zu urteilen oder sie gar in ein System einzuordnen (wie anmaßend und pervers ist das eigentlich?), dafür ist alles was dahinter steckt (wer was wie meint, wer es wie auffasst, wer welche Vorstellungen von was hat, was allgemein wie gesehen wird usw.) schlichtweg viel zu komplex.

Wie soll den so etwas erfassen wenn jemand sich durch "kleiner Blödmann" kaum angegriffen fühlt, ein anderer User aber vielleicht tatsächlich kleinwüchsig ist und diese Beleidigung als höchst schmerzhaft empfindet? (Nur ein Beispiel von Millionen möglichen).

Für mich ist eine Beleidigung immer schlicht eine Beleidigung, ob jemand mich Aloch, Idiot, (SLI-?)Noob oder Kurzbeinäffchen nennt.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> *@Pokerclock*
> 
> Bei der Einleitung bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Klar, meine Version war etwas sehr direkt. Deine Version kann aber uU missverständlich sein, so dass der User es möglicherweise gar nicht realisiert, dass er eine Gelbe bekommen hat. Vielleicht findet sich noch eine Formulierung "dazwischen", also ohne die Erwähnung Karte/Warnung, aber doch so ausgedrückt, dass der User sich bewusst wird, dass er etwas falsch gemacht hat.



Ich denke durch den Satz: "Beachte bitte in Zukunft den Hinweis auf die Forenregeln". Wird ziemlich deutlich welches Verhalten erwünscht ist.


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein solches Bewertungssystem für Beleidigungen wird es aus bereits diskutierten Gründen nicht geben.
> 
> Anstelle sich Gedanken darüber zu machen wie man Beleidigungen gewichtet, katalogisiert und womöglich noch Interessierten die Anregungen liefert wie sie noch übler beschimpfen können sollte man sich einfach bemühen, niemanden zu beleidigen.
> 
> ...


 Ist aber ein absolut natürlicher Vorgang. 

Guckst du hier: Beamtenbeleidigung - wie teuer wird es?

Das ist recht deutlich festgelegt, was was kostet. Ich sag ja auch nicht, ein "Dünnbrettbohrer" kostet dich genau 1 Punkt oder genau 3 Punkte, sondern ein "Dünnbrettbohrer" kostet dich halt weniger als ein "Flachwichser", was ja glaube ich durchaus verständlich ist oder?

Genau den Punkt haben ja aber einige angesprochen. Für einige (viele?) Nutzer hat es den Anschein (ist es vielleicht sogar so?) Das man bei einem Mod für den "Dünnbrettbohrer" einen Punkt oder vielleicht sogar mehr bekommt, und bei einem anderen Mod für einen "Flachwichser" halt gar keinen Punkt bekommt, oder eventuell auch nur einen Punkt.

Genau das ist ja aber die kritisierte Situation. Manchmal wird geahndet und manchmal nicht. Ich vestehe da wirklich nicht, was du daran als pervide/pervers sehen kannst, wenn ich vorschlage/fordere, einfach ALLE derartigen Äußerungen rigide zu bepunkten, aber eben doch eine gewisse Abwägung walten zu lassen, die ihr btw. ja bisher auch durchführt. Es gibt ja auch aktuell Situationen, in denen gar keine Punkte vergeben werden, oder mal mehr oder mal weniger. Ich versteh da wirklich dein Problem aktuell nicht 

Oder gibt du bei jeder "Beleidigung" die gleiche Punktzahl? Wenn ja müsste das Forum aber ziemlich leer sein meiner Auffassung nach, denn Beleidigungen sieht man sehr oft


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. September 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Was die Reaktionszeit bei Meldungen angeht: ich denke dass jedem klar ist, dass eine Meldung nicht immer umgehend bearbeitet wird. Manche Sachen sind schnell zu erledigen (beispielsweise Postings von Spambots, die sind mitunter innerhalb von 5 Minuten entfernt), andere Sachen erfordern mehr Arbeit oder sind nicht so eindeutig.
> Mir persönlich geht es auch manchmal so, dass ich mir bei einer Sache nicht sicher bin, ob wirklich eingegriffen werden muss. Und da lasse ich dann lieber erstmal was stehen und / oder hole Meinungen ein, bevor ich anfange, in eine laufende Diskussion einzugreifen.
> 
> MfG Jimini


Mit zeitnah meinte ich so bis ca. 12h und nicht erst einen Tag später, wenn ich mich noch mal darüber beschwere. 
Was ein einzelner Flame anrichten kann, hat man schön in diesem Thread sehen können und das passiert ja nicht nur manchmal. 


McZonk schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich da mal anschließen, da ich ehrlichgesagt nach zwei Abschnitten aufgehört habe zu lesen - das ist wirklich too much.


Na toll, ich hab fast alles gelesen. 

So, bevor ich noch in der Flut aus Beiträgen untergehe, möchte ich noch mal fest halten, was ich gerne umgesetzt hätte, denn ich fühle mich teilweise noch immer falsch verstanden. 

Mir geht es darum, dass es eine relativ gleiche Umgangsweise für Beleidigungen gibt und um das zu erleichtern, sollte es etwas bringen, wenn man den Meldebutton betätigt und das gilt auch für Flames. 

Wie schon von jemanden erwähnt, sind gerade die NewsThreads ein Aushängeschild für PCGHX und hier könnte man sich auch gut von anderen Foren abheben, indem man dort mehr Wert auf eine gepflegte Diskussion legt und dafür ist es nunmal nötig, manche Einzeiler die nur zum Anstacheln dienen einfach zu löschen und gegebenenfalls bei einer aufkommenden Streiterei einen Erinnerungspost zu schreiben, wie Pokerclock es öfters macht, nur halt etwas umfangreicher und nicht nur bei Beleidigungen. 
Klutten hat das einmal sehr gut geregelt, indem er Strafen für weiteres Apple Bashing angedroht hat. 

Hier möchte ich auch noch mal die Sichtweise von ruyven hervorheben, denn es soll auch etwas bringen, wenn man selbst versucht, andere auf ihr Fehlverhalten aufmerksam zu machen, denn bis zu seiner Aussage bin ich noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass auf so etwas auch Rücksicht genommen wird. 

Mir ist schon klar, dass ich selbst bei einigen Streitereien nicht ganz unschuldig bin und auch manchmal etwas übertrieben habe, was mir dann auch schriftlich mitgeteilt wurde, aber da mir an einer ordentlichen Diskussion etwas liegt, wäre ich sehr gerne bereit, mich etwas zurück zu halten, wenn auch auf moderativer Ebene ein Entgegenkommen vorhanden ist. 

Es ist ja auch keine Lösung, wenn man, so wie bei CB, alle Beiträge manuell frei schalten muss, denn dort sind die Diskussionen auch nicht besser.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. September 2012)

Natürlich führen wir eine "Bewertung der Beleidigung" durch, und zwar in die Gruppen
Verwarnung erfolgt und 
von Verwarnung könnte abgesehen werden

...wobei die letztere da bedeutend kleiner ist. Und was auch noch passieren kann ist, dass ein User einen Beitrag meldet der eigentlich in die zweite Gruppe gehören würde, der User sich aber durch die enthaltene Beleidigung extrem gekränkt fühlt (wie beim Beispiel mit dem kleinen Blödmann der dann tatsächlich ein Problem mit seiner Körpergröße hat) - hier bleibt uns dann kaum Spielraum. Solche Dinge können in unsere Liste nie erfasst werden, während sowas im realen Leben durchaus berücksichtigt werden kann (vor Gericht wird die Beleidigung kleiner Blödmann gegen einen 1,40m großen Menschen wesentlich härter gewichtet werden wie gegen etwa mich (1,88m)).

Wie bereits erwähnt, diese Diskussion hatten wir vorher im Thread schon, eine Liste mit Beleidigungen und deren entsprechenden Verwarnungen wird es nicht geben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. September 2012)

Ich will auch keine Liste, sondern dass so etwas dann zumindest einfach gelöscht wird, wenn man den Button betätigt. Mir ist es dann bei Sachen wie Fanboy auch egal, ob der andere einen Punkt bekommt, es soll einfach nur weg, wenn man sich darüber beschwert.

Man sollte einfach das Gefühl haben, dass es mehr bringt, wenn man den Button drückt anstatt auf den Post einzugehen und das kommt mir einfach nicht so vor.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. September 2012)

Langsam verliert man den Überblick. Was die Beileidigungen angeht sehe ich keinen Unterschied zwischen leicht, mittel oder schwer.


> Depp, Vollpfosten usw. z.B. 2 Punkte


Dann wäre depperter Depp ja 4 Punkte wert und du könntest ein Depp sein wäre damit straffrei? 

Man könnte die Warnung ja in Ermahnung umbenennen solange keine Anhänge damit verknüpft sind.
Natürlich wäre die Differenzierung der Strafen usw. nicht verkehrt nur ist es doch eher ein aufweichen der Grenzen. Auch machen es zuviele Abstufungen letztlich unübersichtlich und man wäre versucht sich an die Grenzen heranzutasten.
Hier wurde ja schon öfters Pokerclock erwähnt wegen seines Stiles, jeder Mensch ist anders und hat eben so seine Art wobei der Sinn ja gleichbleibend ist.

Ich habe mittlerweile den Überblick verloren worum es jetzt noch geht, war die Ausrichtung der Pyramide zur Sonne?


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2012)

Es geht darum, das Sachen bestraft werden, und wenn möglich unabhängig vom Mod. 

Und gerade so wie es aktuell ist, wird für nen "Fanboy" halt nur sehr selten verwarnt werden, einfach weil die Eskalationsstufen recht weit auseinander liegen. 1 von 100 ist ziemlich wumpe. 1 von 10 ist halt schon recht heftig. Daher ja auch mein Vorschlag mit dem "Aggro-Meter"  Damit man halt wirklich einfach alles knallhart "abstraft", was sich nicht gehört, und wenns halt nur ein läppischer Punkt für nen Fanboy oder Holzkopf wäre. Wer sich ständig so äußert, der bekommt schnell die Punkte voll, zumal er beim zweiten mal sicherlich nicht nur noch 1 Punkt dafür bekommt 

Hier wurde doch massiv darauf herumgeritten, das so viel "aus heiterem Himmel" heraus passiert, und sich die Leute dann plötzlich verschauckelt fühlen, und wegen ihrer "Vorgeschichte angegangen fühlen. Dafür versuche ich eine objektive Lösung zu finden, welche möglichst ohne Aufwand praktikabel ist. Ich versteh ehrlich nicht, was es darun so "lustiges" gibt...

Ich mache wenigstens Vorschläge, die auch umsetzbar sein könnten, und resigniere nicht einfach. 

Obige Probleme wird man nur lösen, wenn man konsequent von Anfang an "bestraft/zurechtweist" und das kann man eben nur mittels Punkten, von denen man recht viele hat, bevors für den Betroffenen wirklich zum Problem wird. Die Mods haben ja auch ganz klar darauf hingewiesen, das Sie etwas vom System brauchen, das automatisch! dokumentiert wird, um zu sehen, was mit dem Gegenüber schon passiert ist, also ob er schon ermahnt/verwarnt wurde, oder eben nicht. 

Mit der Abstufung soll halt nur erreicht werden, das die Leute sich nicht wieder ungerecht behandelt fühlen, und damit die Mods nicht gleich wieder Mord und Totschlag am Hals haben, die Pappenheimer aber ihre Strafe bekommen. So das Leute die ständig, wenn auch nur durch kleinere Delikte, auffallen eben ihr Fett wegbekommen. Gerade so ein Hochschaukeln könnte damit frühzeitig unterbunden werden, genau wie die Situation, das eben "aus heiterem Himmel" der Dampfhammer kommt...

Ich weiß nicht, ob du meine zwei "etwas" ausführlicheren Posts dazu gelesen hast. Wenn nein, hol es nach, dann weißt du was ich genau meine, und was ich damit bezwecken will 

Für mich ist die Sache soweit aber auch durch. Der Denkanstoß gesetzt, und die weitere Diskussion wahrschenlich müßig, da man beginnt sich im Kreis zu drehen. Ich hoffe einfach es hilft den Mods/Admins bei ihrer Diskussion als Denkanstoß von außen und sorgt dafür, das da was gutes/besseres bei rum kommt, also ohne die Beiträge.

Also, warten wir, was da kommen mag.


----------



## DaStash (21. September 2012)

Ähm, eigentlich ist die Intension des Threads ja auf die aktuelle Überregulierung aufmerksam zu machen und nicht noch drakonischere Regelungen und mehr Einschränkungen zu bewirken. 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2012)

Und ich dachte, hier gänge es um unvoreingenommene Verbesserungsvorschlägen seitens der Community...




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie bitte?
> 
> Das war der gesamte Post inkl. "Noob" aus diesem Thread:



*grübel*
Muss ich wohl mit einem der anderen Beispiele aus diesem Thread verwechselt haben - sorry.
(1 Punkt war aber trotzdem nicht unangemessen. Merkwürdig ist nur die Vergabe als Spam, ich hätte da vermutlich 1 Punkt sonstiges gezückt)




Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das ist soweit verständlich.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?



Lang, aber verständlich.

Ich denke, die technischen Probleme ließen sich zwar behelfsmäßig umgehen - aber der Arbeitsaufwand wäre nicht mehr zu bewältigen.
Wir haben nur ein Punktevergabesystem. Die dort vergebenen Einheiten (nennen wir sie mal nicht Karten) können wir zwar skalieren (ob bis auf % Werte, weiß ich nicht), aber wir können nicht zusätzlich noch "gelbe und rote Karten" vergeben. Die sind entweder Teil des Punktesystems, oder sie müssten per PN vergeben werden. Damit einher geht der gesamte Arbeitsaufwand, den wir hier im Thread schon bezüglich einer PN-basierten Stufe unterhalb des heutigen Systems erklärt haben (wenn auch in deinem Vorschlag in geringerer Zahl)
Des weiteren wäre es bei einer derartigen Aufblähung des Punktekataloges nicht mehr möglich, diese mit Kategorien assoziieren. Zur Zeit haben wir nicht einmal zwei dutzend Optionen - wenn wir wirklich 1 bis 100 Punkte geben wollen, oder auch nur 1 bis 50 und alles darüber kommt durch Addition zustande, dann können wir nicht mehr getrennt die gleiche Punktzahl für unterschiedliche Vergehen vergeben, sonst haben wir hunderte verschiedene Elemente. Dann gäbe es nur noch universelle Punkte und eine individuell eingetragene Begründung.
Das wiederum würde bedeuten, dass man Wiederholungstäter nur erkennt, wenn man jede einzelne ergangen Punktevergabe anklickt und durchließt - bislang sehen wir auf einen Blick z.B. "3 Punkte Beleidigung | 3 Punkte Beleidigung | 0 Punkte Beleidigung Warnung" und können bei einem weiteren Verstoß entsprechend vorgehen. Eine deutliche Steigerung der Anzahl von Punktevergaben (wie von dir vorgeschlagen) ohne derartige, Übersicht schaffende Maßnahmen, ist arbeitstechnisch kaum zu bewältigen. Im Prinzip bräuchten wir dafür sogar eine automatische Zusammenfassung (z.B: "Der User hat bereits 34 Punkte für 6 Verwarnungen, 5 Punkte für 3 Fälle von Spam und 47 Punkte für Marktplatzvergehen."), aber die Software unterstützt noch nicht einmal die Zuordnung verschiedener Tickets zu einer Kategorie, geschweige denn das man diese dynamisch mit der Punktehöhe kreuzen könnte.

Darüber hinaus gibt es halt das Koordinationsproblem. Offensichtlich schaffen wir es bislang nicht einmal vollständig, die Grenze zwischen "Beleidigung" und keine "Beleidigung" so einheitlich durchzusetzen, wie es einige User wünschen. Wie soll das erst bei den Grenzen zwischen "3 Punkte Beleidigung" und "4 Punkte Beleidigung" oder "20 Punkte Spam" und "21 Punkte Spam" aussehen? Wir müssten jeden einzelnen Fall tagelang in der ganzen Moderation diskutieren und mit alten abgleichen.

Fazit:
Interessante Idee, aber praktisch nicht realisierbar. Das ist de facto das gleiche, was schon einmal angedeutet wurde: Individuelle, fein abgestufte Strafmaße sind toll weil fairer. Aber sie erfordern in der Realität nicht umsonst für jeden einzelnen Fall min. 2 Anwälte und einen Richter, zum Teil einen Polizeiapparat für Ermittlungen und mehrere Monate bis Jahre Bearbeitungszeit durch Leute, die das hauptberuflich machen.



> MEhr kommt dann nach dem Frühstück



Noch mehr? 
Wenn in der Nacht ein Anschlag auf deinen Bäcker verübt wird, so dass der morgige Tag keine "nach Frühstück"sphase hat, dann waren es nicht wir. Ganz sicher nicht.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Sodele, der nächste Punkt, der ja auch schon von jemand angesprochen wurde, ist das "leidige" Thema der gleichen Behandlung. Hier sollte man sich wirklich überlegen, ob man die bisherige Aufteilung bzgl Punkten nicht etwas datailierter macht, um dem Mod die Spielräume nicht zu groß werden zu lassen. Hier sollten die Mods sich einfach selbst abstimmen.



Wie schon erwähnt - für derartige Listen ist die Realität zu Kontextabhängig. Wenn man alle nur denkbaren Fälle so schön in fertige Kategorien einsortieren könnte, dann hätten wir die vermutlich längst in den Regeln stehen. Kann man aber nicht.



> Man könnte das mit dem neuen System z.B. so machen:
> fehlender link, Topic geschlossen + 5/10 Punkte für den Ersteller, er kann aber seinen Topic noch bearbeiten, und damit wieder öffnen. Bei Topics, die SEHR intensiv diskutiert werden, kann auch der Startpost so editiert werden, das der Topic offen bleibt, erfordert halt mehr Arbeit vom MOD, manchmal lohnt sich das aber definitiv. Notfall startpost ausblenden? Worum es geht ist dann ja meist eh klar.
> Bild ohne Quelle: Bild löschen + x Punkte + persönliche! PM mit Hinweis UND verständis/bedauerns blabla, um die Leute nicht zu entmutigen. Ihr macht das ja auch nicht zum Spaß! Das muss rüber kommen!
> usw usw.
> Sprich schon eine kleine Strafe, aber demjenigen auch klar machen, das man das halt verteilen MUSS, weil das ein sensibler Bereich ist, aber einfach dadurch, das man ja 100(?) Punkte hat, es gar nicht eh tut, wenn man sich in Zukunft an die Regeln hält. Die notorischen "Vergesser" bekommt man dennoch recht schnell bei den Eiern.



Das "muss" bezieht sich nicht (nur) darauf, dass wir Verstöße in diesem Bereich wirklich bekämpfen müssen.
Es bezieht sich auch darauf, dass wir alles, was den Ansprüchen nicht genügt, möglichst schnell von der Main bekommen müssen - d.h. raus aus dem Usernewsforum. Da hilft auch ein neues Regelsystem fürs Forum nicht, das ist einfach ein feststehendes Element, dass die Hauptseite uns vorgibt.
Und über deren Konzept und deren rechtlichen und vertraglichen (NDA!) Rahmen kann man zwar diskutieren, aber ändern kann man wenig - egal wie, man die Forenregeln modifiziert.

Zu den restlichen deiner User-News bezogenen Dinge würde ich sagen, dass das doch recht spezifische Aspekte sind. Hier sollte es eigentlich erst einmal um das Forum im ganzen und allgemeinen gehen - also alles, was in den Forenregeln steht. Die Unterbereiche User-News und Marktplatz haben nicht ohne Grund eigene Regeln und alles, was inhaltsspezifisch für diese ist, sollten wir vielleicht noch einmal getrennt durchdiskutieren, wenn das hier gelaufen ist. Denn viel mehr als "der Ton macht die Musik" kann man darauf wohl kaum verallgemeinern. Bis dahin seien ggf. an dieser Stelle allen, die prinzipiell Leute informieren möchten, aber sich nicht so ganz sicher sind, was die Ansprüche angeht (oder die sich ganz sicher sind, dass sie diese nicht erfüllen können, weil z.B. die Quelle geheim bleiben soll), daran erinnert, dass wir auch noch ein restliches Forum haben - und das dient nicht exklusiv der Problembewältigung. Etwas neues zu einer neuen CPU kann man auch einfach als Threadanfang im CPU-Forum benutzen. Leute, die CPU-interessiert sind, erreicht man da genauso. Und man kann nicht mit den User-News-Regeln in Konflikt geraten.
(es gab mal Zeiten, da gab es keine User-News und alle haben das so gemacht  )




> Wenn man die mögliche Punktzahl relativ hoch setzt. z.B. die von mir gesagten 100 Punkte, kann man auch besser differenzieren zwischen schwer, minder schwer, und lapalie, was dazu führt, das es weniger die "Aber das ist doch nicht soo schlimm und ich bekomme einen (GANZEN) Punkt dafür..." Aussagen gibt.



Nöp. Die Leute, die über "das war doch gerade nicht so schlimm für ..." diskutieren wollen, die diskutieren auch darüber, ob es 48 oder 49 von 100 Punkten dafür geben sollte. Denen scheint es auch sehr selten um die Punkte als solche zu gehen (sonst würden sie nicht soviele davon anhäufen, wenn sie ein Problem mit denen hätten...), sondern darum, Recht zu "behalten".




> @ Formulierung der Ver-/Warnung:
> Allgemein halte ich die Wortwahl mit "Sie" eh für sehr problematisch in diesem Forum, wenn man die Altersstruktur und die allgemeine Kommunikationskultur berücksichtigt. Allein das "Sie" kann für sehr viele bereits als Angriff gewertet werden, bzw. verstörend wirken auf jüngere User, die keine Erfahrung haben mit einer derartigen Formulierung. Die Formulierung ist zwar absolut richtig und eigentlich auch zweckdienlich, in diesem speziellen Fall allerdings nicht. Insbesondere bei einer Er-/Mahnung nicht, da hier bereits eine  verbale Barriere/Abschottung aufgebaut wird.



Umgekehrt suggeriert ein "Du" ggf. eine Herabwürdigung der oder gar persönliche Nähe zum Angesprochenen. Da gehe ich lieber eher ersteres Risiko ein. Denn Personen, die ein "Sie" aufgrund ihres Alters nicht gewöhnt sind, sind umgekehrt noch eher daran gewöhnt, dass Leute, die "Sie" gebrauchen ihnen gegenüber Autoritätspersonen sind - ein Effekt, der vielleicht nicht sein muss, aber durchaus nicht nachteilig wirkt 





Skysnake schrieb:


> Ist aber ein absolut natürlicher Vorgang.
> 
> Guckst du hier: Beamtenbeleidigung - wie teuer wird es?
> 
> Das ist recht deutlich festgelegt, was was kostet. Ich sag ja auch nicht, ein "Dünnbrettbohrer" kostet dich genau 1 Punkt oder genau 3 Punkte, sondern ein "Dünnbrettbohrer" kostet dich halt weniger als ein "Flachwichser", was ja glaube ich durchaus verständlich ist oder?



Und was kostet mich "Gurke"? Ist "Sie Xylophon" in deinem Katalog überhaupt vorhanden? 
Die meisten Schimpfwörter haben ihre Karriere nicht als solche begonnen (Was ist an einem Werkzeug zum lochen dünner Holzstücke verwerflich?), sondern werden durch ihre Verwendung zum Schimpfwort. Für einige Begriffe hat sich das zwar so eingebürgert, dass sie in jedem Kontext als Beleidigung aufgefasst werden, aber prinzipiell lässt sich jedes Wort als Schimpfwort nutzen - und gerade diejenigen, die nicht per se als solche gebrandmarkt und somit listenfreundlich sind, sondern ihre Kraft z.T. aus dem Kontext holen, sind ja die problematischen (Noob, Fanboy).



> Oder gibt du bei jeder "Beleidigung" die gleiche Punktzahl? Wenn ja müsste das Forum aber ziemlich leer sein meiner Auffassung nach, denn Beleidigungen sieht man sehr oft


 
Wenn es nicht bloß eine Warnung gibt, gibt es in aller Regel 3 Punkte - also "Ja". Und ich möchte nicht wissen, wie voll (bw. leer...) das Forum wäre, wenn wir das anders handhaben würden...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. September 2012)

> Ich versteh ehrlich nicht, was es darun so "lustiges" gibt...


Weil ich es geschrieben habe und es halt mein Stil ist? Wenn es gefühlter Spam lass oder laßt es löschen


> Ich weiß nicht, ob du meine zwei "etwas" ausführlicheren Posts dazu gelesen hast. Wenn nein, hol es nach, dann weißt du was ich genau meine, und was ich damit bezwecken will


Ich bin auch nur 3 x fast eingeschlafen, ist schwere Kost.

Es gibt ja nicht nur Schwarz oder Weiss, und vielleicht stehe ich irgendwo dazwischen weil ich bisher Gröbsten verschont geblieben bin.


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2012)

Ruyven, also so ganz versteh ich die Sache mit den Punkten und den Karten dann wohl noch immer nicht...

Soweit ICH das verstanden hatte, sind Karten und Punkte voneinander losgelöst, ihr habt also einmal ne Anzeige für Punkte und einmal für Karten. Oder wie seht ihr wie viele Karten jemand schon bekommen hat? 

Das muss doch irgendwie getrennt sein oder?

Bzgl. dem "Fein-Gliedern" Gerade die höhere Anzahl an Punkten soll euch ja eher mehr Spielraum einräumen, da da ein Punkt mehr oder weniger eben ziemlich Jacke wie Hose ist. Bei 3 Punkten ist ein Punkt mehr oder weniger eben ziemlich heftig. 33% Unterschied halt 

Aktuell: Es gibt "genaue" Regeln wie viele Punkte es für was gibt, die aber "nicht konsequent" durchegezogen werden, was die Leute aufregt, weil "ich bekomm Punkte und der nicht"
Mein Plan: Es gibt eben immer Punkte, und kein "Verschohnen" mehr, also jeder bekommt Punkte, den Mods wird nur der Ermessensspielraum, den Sie eh haben einfach gemacht, weil Sie halt bei Einsicht usw mal nen "Rabatt" geben können. 

Es soll dadurch NICHT mehr Luft sein, um scheise zu bauen, weil man mehr Punkte hat, einfach weil es auch mehr und schneller Punkte gibt, sondern einfach mehr Spielraum geben, um insbesondere früher ein zu greifen und den Leuten schneller auf die Finger zu hauen, einfach weil man nominell mehr Punkte verteilen kann.

Insbesondere Könntet ihr die "Warnungen" ohne Punkte komplett wegfallen lassen. Ist ja nicht mehr nötig, und hättet damit eine "Dokumentation"

Was ich seltsam finde, ist deine Ausführung mit Verwarnung wegen Beleidigung usw. Schaut ihr da etwa immer nach, wegen was er schon verwarnt wurde usw? Das ist ja ziemlich aufwendig. Ich wäre jetzt eher davon ausgegangen, das jemand mit vielen Punkten schlicht immer "härter" angefasst wurde, egal was nun das Problem ist.


----------



## XE85 (21. September 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Soweit ICH das verstanden hatte, sind Karten und Punkte voneinander  losgelöst, ihr habt also einmal ne Anzeige für Punkte und einmal für  Karten. Oder wie seht ihr wie viele Karten jemand schon bekommen hat?



Karten und Punkte sind kombiniert. Ein Gelbe Karte = Warnung enthält keine Punkte. Man kann auch keine gelbe mit Punkten geben, das geht schlicht nicht. Rote Karte = Punkte (immer) mindestens einer. Und die Roten Karten sind abgestuft bis hinauf zu 10 Punkten wobei es für bestimmte Kategorien (Beleidigung, Marktpltzregeln, ...) eigene Auswahlmöglichkeiten gibt. Ist der entsprechende Verstoß hier nicht erfasst gibt es eine allgemeine Karte (1 bis 10 Punkte) wo dann der Grund der Verwarnung eigenhändig dazugeschrieben wird - insgesammt gibt es bei den Karten 21 auswahlmöglichkeiten, jede kann gelb oder rot sein.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was ich seltsam finde, ist deine Ausführung mit Verwarnung wegen  Beleidigung usw. Schaut ihr da etwa immer nach, wegen was er schon  verwarnt wurde usw?


 
Na klar - das ist aber recht einfach da alles in der Statistik des Users aufgelistet ist. Hat er zB schon einmal eine gelbe wegen Spam bekommen, gibt es eine rote und einen Punkt.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2012)

Und wo ist jetzt das Problem? 

Man verteilt Punkte, das kann man ja unabhängig von Punkten machen, und weiß, wieviel "Dreck am Stecken" er hat, also wie "Rüpelhaft" er sich aufgeführt hat in letzter Zeit. Und wenn er dick auf die Kacke haut, kann man dann ja die Karte geben und je nach dem auch noch Punkte.

Ich seh da jetzt nicht, wo das jetzt technisch nicht möglich sein soll, wie Ruyven gesagt hat


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (1 Punkt war aber trotzdem nicht unangemessen. Merkwürdig ist nur die Vergabe als Spam, ich hätte da vermutlich *1 Punkt sonstiges* gezückt)


 
Was soll das denn bedeuten?  
>>_Ich weiß nicht genau was du da jetzt verbrochen hast aber ich gebe dir trotzdem mal einen Punkt. Kann ja nicht schaden_.<<


----------



## McZonk (21. September 2012)

1 Punkt sonstiges ist einfach da um Euch User zu geißeln, genau. 

Kurzum: Nicht alle Vorfälle sind im "Dropdown-Menü" zur Punktebeschreibung erfasst ("Beleidung, Verstoß gegend MP-Regeln, Spam-Post,...."). Also hätte Ruyven nun nicht die mit der Kategorie "Beleidigung" verknüften 3 Punkte vergeben, sondern über "Sonstige" + den individuellen Text in der Verwarnung nur einen Punkt ausgesprochen. Die Option "sonstige" erfasst so gesehen alle nicht im Dropdown-Menü auftauchenden Verstoßarten und wird dann im individuellen Text erläutert/erklärt.


----------



## the.hai (21. September 2012)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage, wie unterscheidet man genau, ob jemand mit Gewinnabsicht verkaufen will oder nicht?

Im marktplatz wird man ja gleich weggesprengt, wenn man sachen zum immernoch günstigen Preis weiterverkauft, auch wenn man sie selbst billiger bekam. Reviewsamples, dürfen hingegen verkauft werden, wo der Verkäufer ja mal volle Gewinnspanne hat. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle Reviewer das nur machen, weil sie soviel Spass haben am Reviewschreiben.

Das setzt ja ansonsten vorraus, dass ich immer einen Preis wählen muss, der unter meinem "Einkaufspreis" liegt und durch das Alter/Nutzung geregelt ist. Sowas sollte man dann auch in die Regeln aufnehmen.

Ich verkaufe meine Lüfter für meinen Einkaufspreis von vor einem halben Jahr, weil sie mittlerweile 25% teurer sind, ist das auch gegen die Regeln?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. September 2012)

Hm steht doch eigendlich alles recht deutlich in den Marktplatzregeln, und da steht nix von Gewinnen
Shit mal nur halbherzig gelesen


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2012)

Zweiter Satz:


> Für die Nutzung des Marktplatzes zugelassene User sind alle registrierten Nutzer des Forums, welche keine gewerblichen unternehmerischen- oder Gewinnerzielungsabsichten verfolgen



Wenn der Kauf eine gewisse Zeit zurück liegt, man das Produkt genutzt hat und sich die Preise entsprechend geändert haben(3dfx voodoo 5 6000 als Extrembeispiel) ist das weiter kein Problem.
Was ein Problem ist, ist (über welche Verbindungen auch immer) Waren an zu bieten die man nur gekauft hatte um sie zu einem höheren Preis weiter zu verkaufen. So gab es z.B. gerade wieder einen Fall mit neuer Ware von der eine größere Menge verfügbar war. -> Ohne Frage reine Gewinnabsicht und damit auch Steuerpflichtig etc. . Für sowas ist die Plattform hier weder ausgelegt noch gedacht.

Reviewsamples sind ein Sonderfall welcher in Punkt 4.4 ausführlich beschrieben wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2012)

Hier die versprochene Liste der von aufgegriffenen Vorschläge. Wie bereits erwähnt handelt es sich hierbei um eine Momentaufnahme unserer Pläne. Ob diese tatsächlich umzusetzen sind, wie lange das dauert und wie es im Detail ausgestaltet wird, ist noch unbekannt. Möglicherweise verhindern technische/praktische Probleme einiges komplett, anderes verzögert sich auf lange Zeit oder/und es gibt Änderungen in der Ausgestaltung. Aber: Wir arbeiten dran und tun unser Möglichstes, um die Ansprüche der Community zu erfüllen. Und wenn jemand weitere Anregungen zu Details beisteuern möchte, werden wir diese mit Interesse lesen. 


Es soll eine Liste veröffentlicht werden, welcher Mod seinen Schwerpunkt in welchem Forumsbereich hat. Diese dient in erster Linie zur schnellen Findung eines spezifischen Ansprechpartners, prinzipiell moderieren natürliche alle Mods überall, wenn dies nötig wird. Unklar ist derzeit noch, wo eine derartige Liste am besten zu platzieren wäre.

Es sollen regelmäßig Austausch-Events zwischen Moderation und Community stattfinden (vorraussichtlich monatliche Sprechstunden), um mehr Feedback in beide Richtungen zu geben. Wie dieser Thread hier beweist, sinkt die Hemmschwelle, dieses zu geben, deutlich, wenn erst einmal ein Thread/Anlass besteht. Das Ganze steht insbesondere unter dem Vorbehalt, dass es ähnlich gesittet wie in diesem Thread hier zugeht.

Wir versuchen, ein Spezialforum einzurichten, in dem sich User melden können, die sich ungerecht behandelt fühlen. Die Rechtevergabe in diesem Forum wird dem Vorbereitungsforum entsprechen. Das heißt Threads können von ihrem Ersteller, der Moderation und der Administration gesehen werden, aber nicht von anderen Nutzern. Ein Threadersteller kann so auf einem Schlag die gesamte Moderation und Administration mit seinem Anliegen erreichen und muss nicht mit mehren PNs und ggf. e-mails arbeiten. Umgekehrt wird es für uns übersichtlicher, da der Gesprächsverlauf jederzeit für jedes Moderationsmitglied direkt einsehbar ist.

"Warnungen" (gelbe Karten) sollen in ihrer Formulierung leicht entschärft werden, um den Unterschied zu einer Verwarnung deutlicher zu machen. Genauers steht noch nicht fest, da wir bislang noch keinen Überblick haben, welcher Teil des automatisch generierten Warnungspostes von welchem Teil der Software stammt. Ggf. werden wir in diesem Zusammenhang auch die Farbe der Karte ändern, um die fälschliche Assoziation zur Gelb-Roten-Karte des Fußballs (zweite Gelbe zählt als Rot gilt in diesem Forum NICHT) zu vermeiden.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [*]Es soll eine Liste veröffentlicht werden, welcher Mod seinen Schwerpunkt in welchem Forumsbereich hat. Diese dient in erster Linie zur schnellen Findung eines spezifischen Ansprechpartners, prinzipiell moderieren natürliche alle Mods überall, wenn dies nötig wird. Unklar ist derzeit noch, wo eine derartige Liste am besten zu platzieren wäre.
> 
> [*]Es sollen regelmäßig Austausch-Events zwischen Moderation und Community stattfinden (vorraussichtlich monatliche Sprechstunden), um mehr Feedback in beide Richtungen zu geben. Wie dieser Thread hier beweist, sinkt die Hemmschwelle, dieses zu geben, deutlich, wenn erst einmal ein Thread/Anlass besteht. Das Ganze steht insbesondere unter dem Vorbehalt, dass es ähnlich gesittet wie in diesem Thread hier zugeht.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich schon mal gut an 
Dann hoffe ich, dass diese Sachen auch umgesetzt werden


----------



## McZonk (23. September 2012)

@Cook2211: ich glaube wir wären auch von uns selbst enttäuscht, wenn unsere zwischenzeitlich recht umfangreiche interne Diskussion nebst diesem größtenteils doch sehr konstruktiven Thread zu keinerlei Ergebnis führen würde - wir arbeiten dran, es kann nur eben etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Aber die Botschaft ist sicherlich angekommen.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. September 2012)

@ McZonk

Das hört man gerne


----------



## DarthLAX (24. September 2012)

eben - währe ja nicht so, als wenn wir alle die mods für unmenschen halten würden...jetzt bin ich gespannt, was ihr aus anregungen und kritik macht.

mfg LAX
ps: get crackin' ^^


----------



## ct5010 (24. September 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich versteh hier eure Reaktion. Das gelbe vom Ei ist das nicht wirklich. Von unserer Seite sieht das Gesamtbild oftmals ein wenig anders aus. Sobald hier Threads mit bestimmten Themen erstellt werden, läuten da schon die Alarmglocken. Bestes Beispiel: AMD, Nvidia, Intel und allseits beliebt natürlich auch Apple. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das solche Threads eskalieren liegt sehr hoch. Die Vergangenheit hat das oftmals schon genug bewiesen. Unsere Aufgabe ist es hier dafür zu sorgen, das es gar nicht erst soweit kommt. Oftmals ist das nicht gerade leicht. Denn Warnungen im Thread, also ein Post eines Mods, werden einfach überlesen oder gekonnt ignoriert. Sobald man dann eine Karte ausstellt, hagelt es "Protest". Protest steht deshalb in " weil es eigentlich mehr Beleidigungen oder Drohungen sind.


 
Hi,

Wissen ist vergänglich:

"Klaget nicht nur vordergründig,
sondern fragt vor allem nach den Gesetzen der Vergänglichkeit,
und ihr erkennt dadurch das Wesen des menschlichen Lebens.

Haltet nicht an dem unwürdigen Versuch fest,
dass das Vergangene ewig bestehen solle." 

Jetzt darfst du raten, wer das gesasgt hat 

Natürlich, man hat Erfahrung gesammelt, da sheißt nicht, dass es jedes Mal das selbe ist. Natürlich macht ihr eine ehrenamtliche Aufgabe, deswegen nehmen wir euch das (hoffentlich kann ich das im Namen aller sagen) nicht zu übel, ihr opfert eure Freizeit für die Ordnung hier  Trotzdem sollte man solche "Kleinigkeiten" nicht vergessen, wie man sieht, wird das hier ja recht negativ aufgenommen


----------



## DarthLAX (26. September 2012)

hey - ich mal wieder (aus unerfreulichem anlass!):

hab heute meine 2te Warnung insgesamt erhalten (die erste ist schon länger verfallen) und zwar für eine Sache die ich eigentlich legitim halte - solange man es nicht übertreibt damit bzw. es dauernd macht (ich mach es einmal und werde gleich wie mit kanonen auf spatzen zusammengeschossen!)

ok, worum geht es?

ich habe ein Thema aufgemacht in dem ich um Tipps wegen eines Notebook-Rucksacks bzw. Daypacks/Schulpacks mit Notebook-Fach bitte.

eigentlich sollte man ja davon ausgehen das sich hier im forum einen haufen schüler, studenten etc. rumtreiben die sowas haben (und dadurch erfahrungen haben und tipps geben können)...nur ist mein thema spärlich besucht und wenige posten auch was dort, weshalb ich EIN MAL gepushed habe, damit das thema oben bleibt in der liste (ist soweit ich das noch weiß mein erstes "push-posting" in dem mehr oder weniger nur "push" steht (zusammen mit einer entschuldigung für eben jenen push)...und das auch nur, weil dieses thema für mich momentan wirklich wichtig ist, da ich das teil so schnell als möglich brauche, aber halt nicht jeden "müll" kaufen möchte  - sonst würde ich ja nicht fragen, oder?)...

verstand vorher eben deshalb die welt nimmer...vor allem wenn ich mir denke wie oft ich hier im forum push-posts sehe und mir dann denke:

werden die alle verwarnt? und falls ja:

warum wundern sich die mods, das wir sie mit polizisten, gefängnis-wärtern etc. vergleichen und das forums-klima "vergiftet" sehen?

jedenfalls würde ich gerne wissen was andere user aber auch andere mods dazu denken? (ich nenne jetzt den namen des/der mods/moderatorin nicht, da mods das sicher nachschauen können und es für den rest eig. nicht so wichtig ist!)

mfg LAX
ps: das mag jetzt nach "er gießt öl ins feuer" klingen, aber ich fand es halt irgendwie schon unverschämt  und vor allem macht es mich eben wütend und verdirbt mir den aufenthalt im forum!

NOTE: hab ne antwort auf meine PN an den/die mod(eratorin) erhalten und er/sie sieht sich im recht (ist zum teil auch nachvollziehbar, aber hier sollte IMHO wieder ein zwischenschritt vor der verwarnung mit karte kommen, da man für eine "normale" PN-Verwarnung (die sicher auch nicht länger zum schreiben braucht...und falls doch: die minute mehr habt auch ihr moderatoren, oder nicht?) eben nicht gebannt werden kann, vor allem wenn es wirklich minderschwere "vergehen" sind (d.h. dinge die jetzt wirklich niemandem echt weh tun)...ich meine ist es ban würdig wenn wer "push" schreibt?...denke doch nicht, ein hinweis tut es...nur, momentan ist es so, wenn dieser noch andere verwarnungen hat, dann kann es schon zum ban kommen, was falsch ist!


----------



## McZonk (26. September 2012)

@DarthLAX: Nochmal kurz zum Klarmachen: Die Warnung dient wirklich nur zu Erinnerung daran die Forenregeln einzuhalten. Sie ist so gesehen absolut belanglos. Nach Forenregeln ist das Pushen außerhalb des Marktplatzes nicht gestattet, nur daran hat dich der Kollege erinnert - eine Erinnerung, die du dir einfach für die Zukunft zu Herzen nehmen sollst um Verwarnungen zu vermeiden. 

Mal anders gesehen: Wenn wir jetzt bei dir eine Ausnahme machen, weil du es mit dem Rucksack eben besonders eilig hast, oder der Forenbereich nicht sonderlich frequentiert ist, oder, oder... - was sagen wir dann den anderen 2.000 Usern die dann auch Pushen wollen, um schneller Antwort zu bekommen? Regeln sind nun mal da um beachtet zu werden und das wurde dir kurz und schmerzlos (und konsequenslos) versucht zu vermitteln.  Scheinbar empfindest du die Warnung aber auch als etwas sehr "negatives". Wir müssen definitiv die Warnungen zeitnah überarbeiten.


----------



## DarthLAX (26. September 2012)

eben

es kann schon sein das es mein empfinden ist  (bin weder psychologe noch sonst was in der richtung d.h. ich kann nur sagen das ich dieses karten-business nicht als "einfachen schuss vor den bug" empfinde ^^)

oder anders gesagt, geht es nicht wirklich mal eine "nur text" verwarnung zu verschicken (ohne die karte) und die karte dann nur bei schlimmeren vergehen z.B. beleidigung etc.?

mfg LAX


----------



## Pokerclock (26. September 2012)

Da frage ich mich jetzt natürlich, warum du nicht einfach einen anderen Moderator angeschrieben hast? Warum muss es jetzt der Thread hier sein, in dem es eigentlich um grundsätzliche Dinge gehen soll und nicht um einzelne gelbe Karten?

PS

Nein, ich war nicht derjenige welcher, stelle mich aber gerne per PN zur Verfügung, wenn gewollt. 

PPS
Die Nicht-Pushen-außerhalb-des-MP-Regel ist so alt wie das Forum selbst.  Die gab's schon da war ich nicht einmal Mitglied.


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2012)

@DarthLAX:
Wenn du damit einverstanden bist kann ich gerne den gesamten PN Verkehr hier veröffentlichen. Das ist auf jeden Fall neutraler als wenn du jetzt immer wieder deine Sicht auf mein Handeln hier in den Thread schreibst.


----------



## McZonk (26. September 2012)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> NOTE: hab ne antwort auf meine PN an den/die mod(eratorin) erhalten und er/sie sieht sich im recht (ist zum teil auch nachvollziehbar, aber hier sollte IMHO wieder ein zwischenschritt vor der *ver*warnung mit karte kommen,...


Es erfolgt doch ein Zwischenschritt vor einer echten Verwarnung - Eben die gelbe Karte, die du bekommen hast.


DarthLAX schrieb:


> ...da man für eine "normale" PN-Verwarnung (die sicher auch nicht länger zum schreiben braucht...und falls doch: die minute mehr habt auch ihr moderatoren, oder nicht?)


Das Nutzen der foreninternen Funktion vereinfacht die Sache ungemein. Vom automatischen Wählen des Empfängers, bis zur automatisierten Dokumentation, dass der User eben schon einmal erinnert worden ist - hier geht es für uns Mods gewiss nicht nur um eine Minute (!).


DarthLAX schrieb:


> ich meine ist es ban würdig wenn wer "push" schreibt?...denke doch nicht, ein hinweis tut es...nur, momentan ist es so, wenn dieser noch andere verwarnungen hat, dann kann es schon zum ban kommen, was falsch ist!


Allein sicher nicht, nein. Allerdings kann ich jetzt deinen Frust nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, denn weder wurdest du gebant, noch wurde dir eine Verwarnung ausgesprochen. Du erhieltest doch nur den von dir gewünschten Hinweis...  Für einen temporären Ausschluss benötigt es 10 Verwarnpunkte, die man sicherlich mit viel "Mühe" zusammensammeln muss. Letztendlich hat sich ein User sicherlich schon im Vorfeld sehr heftig daneben benommen, sodass nicht der Push den Kerngrund der temporären Sperre darstellt, sondern die Summe der Vergehen in letzter Zeit.


----------



## DarthLAX (27. September 2012)

das kannst du gerne machen steht ja nix drin was ich als "schlimm" oder so ansehe 

anmerkung:

ich habe mich nicht an einen anderen mod gewandt, weil mir eben dieses thema eher eingefallen ist (kam einfach nicht drauf, mich an nen anderen mod zu wenden)

mfg LAX
ps: vll habe ich einfach über-reagiert (nur klingt halt "gelbe karte" schon so negativ...vll ist auch bei mir die fussball-sache einfach zu eingebrannt im kopf!)


----------



## Der Maniac (9. Oktober 2012)

*Lampe anmach*

Ich wollte mal vorsichtig fragen, ob sich hier mittlerweile was ergeben hat? Oder habe ich irgend einen anderen Thread hierzu übersehen? Falls ja, bitte nicht hauen!


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du den Thread gelesen hättest, hättest du auch die ungefähre Zeitangabe mitbekommen.


----------



## Der Maniac (10. Oktober 2012)

Die letzte an die ich mich erinner war 1-2 Wochen (und das ist über eine Woche her), hab jetzt auch grade nichts anderes gefunden. Liege ich damit noch richtig?  Falls nein, zitier mal den entsprechenden Teil bitte.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich mach sicher nicht deine Arbeit. 
Manches wird, wenn überhaupt umsetzbar, wohl ein paar Monate dauern, also reden wir am 1.1.2013 weiter.


----------



## Jimini (10. Oktober 2012)

Um mal ein leidiges Zitat zu bemühen: "when it's done" 
Nein ernsthaft - wir arbeiten intern bereits seit Wochen an einer Umsetzung der Vorschläge, allerdings dauern solche Diskussionen ein wenig - insbesondere, wenn es um "Kleinigkeiten" wie Formulierungen o.ä. geht. 
Auch wenn ihr momentan nicht wirklich eine andere Wahl habt, danke ich für eure Geduld und für euer Verständnis dafür, dass eine gemeinsame Lösung unter Einbeziehung verschiedener Präferenzen und Ansichten ihre Zeit braucht.

Ich stelle allerdings fest, dass bereits eine Sensibilisierung stattgefunden  hat, und zwar beiderseitig. Und diese kommt definitiv dem Forum und  dieser Community zugute.

MfG Jimini


----------



## McClaine (10. Oktober 2012)

Jimini schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle allerdings fest, dass bereits eine Sensibilisierung stattgefunden  hat, und zwar beiderseitig. Und diese kommt definitiv dem Forum und  dieser Community zugute.
> 
> MfG Jimini



kann ich 100%ig bestätigen. die mods ermahnen respektvoller und sensibler als vorher, mehr "menschlich".
also hat unser Aufruf schon was gebracht


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ich stelle allerdings fest, dass bereits eine Sensibilisierung stattgefunden  hat, und zwar beiderseitig. Und diese kommt definitiv dem Forum und  dieser Community zugute.



Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Momentan ist es hier im Forum einfach angenehmer geworden zu diskutieren.


----------



## Softy (10. Oktober 2012)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen  Ich habe das Gefühl, dass User und Mods wieder näher "zusammengerückt" sind. Der Tonfall ist auf beiden Seiten freundlicher und die Problemlösungen konstruktiver geworden.

An dieser Stelle mal ein dickes Dankeschön an Cook2211, der hier viel Arbeit, Zeit, Schweiß und vielleicht auch Tränen () investiert hat  Hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle mal ein dickes Dankeschön an Cook2211, der hier viel Arbeit, Zeit, Schweiß und vielleicht auch Tränen () investiert hat  Hat sich gelohnt


Nicht zu vergessen die Schwielen an den Fingerkuppen von der Tipperei. Aber das kennst du ja


----------



## Jimini (10. Oktober 2012)

Schön, dass nicht nur ich das so sehe 

MfG Jimini


----------



## McZonk (18. Oktober 2012)

Schritt eins findet ihr hier (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...aenderung-der-kartenfarbe-fuer-warnungen.html). Bitte fleißig daran teil nehmen.


----------



## Jimini (2. November 2012)

Bislang haben nur 50 User abgestimmt - Moderatoren mitgezählt. Falls ihr noch keine Stimme abgegeben habt, holt das bitte in Bälde nach, denn wir werden die Abstimmung nicht mehr allzu lange offen lassen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Uter (20. November 2012)

Schritt zwei und drei:

Da Warnungen und Verwarnungen oft verwechselt und Warnungen als zu drastisch angesehen werden, haben wir uns überlegt Warnungen umzubenennen. Außerdem haben wir den Text der gelben Karten überarbeitet.

Status Quo:


> Hallo Username,
> 
> Sie haben im Forum Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME eine Warnung erhalten.
> 
> ...


Neue Idee:


> Hallo Username,
> 
> wir möchten noch einmal auf die Forenregeln [Link] hinweisen und um deren Einhaltung  bitten.
> 
> ...


Was haltet ihr von den neuen Ideen?


----------



## skyscraper (20. November 2012)

Schöne Idee, jetzt nur noch die Karten Weiß/Grau machen (ich weiß, das gehört in den anderen Thread...), damit nicht die Assoziation zum Fußball entsteht und es gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Softy (20. November 2012)

Finde ich auch sehr gut


----------



## Der Maniac (20. November 2012)

Perfekt!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2012)

Finde die Idee auch sehr gut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. November 2012)

Kann man so machen, das Gelb würde ich wegen der Signalwirkung aber beibehalten.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. November 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Cleriker (20. November 2012)

Jupp, sieht gut aus. Ich bin zudem ebenfalls dafür, das Gelb beizubehalten.


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2012)

Also ich finde es so auch viel verständlicher. Dennoch halte ich die gelbe Karte perse für überflüssig, da solch ein "offizielles Schreiben" an sich schon Signalwirkung genug ist, wie ich finde. Von daher würde ich bei solch einer Nachricht wenn überhaupt die Farbe weiß bevorzugen. 

MfG


----------



## Stryke7 (20. November 2012)

Sehr gute Formulierung,  das ist denke ich genau das, was hier viele wollten


----------



## Adi1 (20. November 2012)

So kann man das machen, sehr gut .


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. November 2012)

Sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## Jimini (20. November 2012)

Die Farbe der Karte soll an dieser Stelle nicht diskutiert werden, hierzu gab es einen entsprechenden Umfragethread.
Zudem sei auch nochmal darauf hingewiesen, dass es hier um eine _Ermahnung_ geht, also das, was vor einer Sanktion (=roten Karte) kommt. Der Grund, wieso eine _Ermahnung_ mit einer Karte einhergeht ist der, dass eine _Ermahnung_ von einem nichtförmlichen / inoffiziellen Hinweis abgegrenzt werden soll. So hat man als Moderator die Möglichkeit, je nach Verstoß zwischen "Hey, bitte achte mal etwas auf deinen Umgangston", "Verwarnung Ermahnung + Karte und "Strafpunkte + Karte" zu wählen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2012)

"Ermahung + Karte" heißt die zweite Option jetzt, Kollege 
Aber schön, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der das verwirrend findet


----------



## target2804 (20. November 2012)

Sieht schön aus wie Uter es gepostet hat. GEfällt mir!


----------



## Jimini (20. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Ermahung + Karte" heißt die zweite Option jetzt, Kollege
> Aber schön, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der das verwirrend findet


 Hehe, danke für den Hinweis, habe es korrigiert. Macht der Gewohnheit 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Whoosaa (20. November 2012)

Schon wieder so ein Thread.. mal sehen, ob sich außer der Kartenfarbe fürr formlose Warnungen noch was ändern wird. Ich bezweifle es, das geht schon seit gut 4 Jahren so. 

Aber wenn wir schon mal dabei sind: Im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-navigation/20590-der-handy-bilderthread.html wurden schon wieder einige "Offtopic"-Beiträge gelöscht, in denen User über die von ihnen eingestellten Bilder von ihren Handys diskutiert hatten. _Wer auch immer dafür verantwortlich ist, ist mir egal_, ich würde aber gerne mal wissen, wie derjenige sich das vorstellt: Sollen wir einen zweiten "Handy-Bilderthread-Diskussionsthread" aufmachen, dann immer auf die Posts mit den Bildern verlinken, und dann über die Bilder diskutieren? Oder wie zur Hölle stellt derjenige es sich vor, dass man auch mal über diese eingestellten Bilder/Handys diskutieren kann? Vielleicht am besten gar nicht, einfach trocken die Bilder anschauen und wieder ausloggen? Tolle Community.

_EDIT: Meine Vermutung hat sich übrigens als korrekt herausgestellt. Welch Wunder.
_


----------



## Stryke7 (21. November 2012)

@ Whoosaa:

1)  Der Thread hier war doch erst der Auslöser für die Farbänderungen und alle weiteren folgenden Anpassungen 

2)  Das Thema hatte ich auch schonmal mit einem Mod, und mehreren Usern.   Das ist etwas schwierig:  Einerseits hast du natürlich recht,   andererseits muss man aber widerwillig zugeben, dass es strenggenommen wirklich offtopic ist.    Ich fürchte, da gibt es einfach keine Lösung, mein Vorschlag wäre ja, keine Threads zu eröffnen, die so klare Titel haben ("Bilderthread"),  dass eine Konversation über diese Bilder offtopic wäre.
Alternativ könnte man auch auf PNs oder Pinnwandeinträge zurückgreifen,  aber mMn  geht das vollkommen am Existenzsinn eines Forums ( = Gruppengespräch! )  vorbei.


Edit:   Und eigentlich geht das hier jetzt auch offtopic, diesmal ohne Wenn und Aber    Dafür sollte man entweder einen neuen Thread öffnen oder direkt mit einem Mod kommunizieren


----------



## Pokerclock (21. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> EDIT: Meine Vermutung hat sich übrigens als korrekt herausgestellt. Welch Wunder.



Du brauchst dich nicht weiter wundern, wer sich erbarmt hat Offtopic zu löschen. Es ist auch ziemlich egal, zumal es so auch in den Forenregeln steht - und das ist in der kurzen Form einmalig in diesem überlangen Regelwerk:



> *2.2 Bilderthreads*
> In Bilderthreads dürfen nur Bilder eingestellt werden. Beiträge ohne Fotos werden gelöscht.


Kürzer und eindeutiger geht nicht mehr. für Änderungen schlage ich den Wechsel in diesen Thread vor: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...eln-neu-uberarbeitung-der-signaturregeln.html

Konkrete Formulierungsvorschläge sind immer willkommen. 

Im Sound-Forum wird die Trennung zwischen Bilder- und Diskussionsthread seit Jahren praktiziert und es funktioniert wunderbar. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass kleine und mittelgroße Bilderthreads schnell mit Kommentaren ohne Bilder übersät sind und subjektiv nicht mehr viel von den Bildern übrig bleibt. Dann brauchen wir auch keinen Bilderthread mehr. 

Das würde allenfalls in Bilderthreads funktionieren, die pro Tag mindestens zehn, fünfzehn neue Bilder aufweisen.


----------



## Gazelle (24. November 2012)

Teilweise Willkür gepaart mit abstruser Dünnhäutigkeit im partiellen Bereich, chronischer Kontrollwahn.
Ganzheitliche Machtansprüche contra formeller Leitlinien, Spaßverbot, signifikante Abweichungen im Bereich der Gleichberechtigung und des Gleichberechtigens.
Wo ist der rote Faden? Wo sind die ausgearbeiteten Regeln in KLARER Formulierung, dann muss eben seitenweise ausgeführt werden, was offensichtlich nicht offensichtlich dasteht.
*
Appel an die Community:* Keine Beschimpfungen, faires Miteinander, manche machen eben einfach ihren Job, auch mal an die eigene Nase fassen!


----------



## Jimini (24. November 2012)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Teilweise Willkür gepaart mit abstruser Dünnhäutigkeit im partiellen Bereich, chronischer Kontrollwahn.
> Ganzheitliche Machtansprüche contra formeller Leitlinien, Spaßverbot, signifikante Abweichungen im Bereich der Gleichberechtigung und des Gleichberechtigens.
> Wo ist der rote Faden? Wo sind die ausgearbeiteten Regeln in KLARER Formulierung, dann muss eben seitenweise ausgeführt werden, was offensichtlich nicht offensichtlich dasteht.
> *
> Appel an die Community:* Keine Beschimpfungen, faires Miteinander, manche machen eben einfach ihren Job, auch mal an die eigene Nase fassen!


Ich muss gestehen, dass ich Probleme habe, den Inhalt deines Postings zu erfassen. An WEN wendest du dich WOMIT? Dein Posting erinnert mich ein bisschen an ein missglücktes Soziologie-Referat, das sich zwar toll anhört, bei dem aber niemand durchsteigt 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ratracer008 (25. November 2012)

Hier sind die klar formulierten Regeln: 
Unsere Regeln - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME


----------



## McClaine (25. November 2012)

Also von meinerseite großes lob an die Moderation. Mit meinen bisherigen Beobachtungen muss ich sagen merkt man sehr wohl das sich der Umgang positiv verbessert hat.
Also hat dieser Aufruf etwas gebracht


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. November 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Also von meinerseite großes lob an die Moderation. Mit meinen bisherigen Beobachtungen muss ich sagen merkt man sehr wohl das sich der Umgang positiv verbessert hat.
> Also hat dieser Aufruf etwas gebracht


 
Vielen Dank für die Blumen - aber wir haben noch kaum was verändert...!

Wir haben eine Umfrage gestartet wegen der Kartenfarben die moniert wurden mit dem Ergebnis, dass nun doch die Mehrheit die aktuellen gelben Karten für das Mittel der Wahl hält. Wir haben interne Entwürfe über neue (Ver)Warntexte sowie das diskutierte "Beschwerdeforum", was aber beides (noch) nicht online ist. Ich denke am alltäglichen Umgang mit der Community hat sich nicht viel verändert (zumindest habe ich in meiner bescheidenen Forumsecke kaum was bemerkt).

Aber das Positive daran ist vielleicht: Das beste kommt noch... 2013. Und mit einem hast du Recht, die große Diskussion die es gegeben hat in diesem Thread hat sicherlich einiges gebracht.


----------



## Jimini (25. November 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Blumen - aber wir haben noch kaum was verändert...!


Ich glaube er bezog sich nicht auf die formellen, sondern auf die kommunikationsbezogenen Dinge 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. November 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ich glaube er bezog sich nicht auf die formellen, sondern auf die kommunikationsbezogenen Dinge


 
Hab ich auch dran gedacht... und zumindest bei meiner Seite auch kaum was geändert, aber dafür bin ich ja auch noch nicht lange genug im Team - mag sein, dass die Mods die das vielleicht schon jahrelang machen da an sich gearbeitet haben oder einfach den Forenalltag/die Routine wieder etwas zurückgeschoben haben (da ich die noch nicht wirklich habe konnte mir das nicht passieren ).


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. November 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ich glaube er bezog sich nicht auf die formellen, sondern auf die kommunikationsbezogenen Dinge
> 
> MfG Jimini


Ja, darauf bezog er sich und ich sehe es genau so.


----------



## StarCitizen (4. Dezember 2012)

Die Moderatoren hier sind teils schon sehr schwachsinnig.


----------



## coroc (4. Dezember 2012)

StarCitizen schrieb:


> Die Moderatoren hier sind teils schon sehr schwachsinnig.


 Sehr schöne Aussage./Ironie off 

Warum? Wenn du ne ordentliche Begründung hast, dann ists gerechtfertigt, aber wenn nein, zuerstörst du das momentan gute verhältniss zwischen Usern und Mods


----------



## Cleriker (4. Dezember 2012)

Nur 9 Beiträge und dann so einen Quatsch! Sieht für mich schwer nach einem Zweit-account aus, extra um so etwas vom Stapel zu lassen, ohne gravierende Konsequenzen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2012)

24Std., ist ja schon fast Rekordverdächtig. Genau wegen solcher Aussagen und Verhalten muss man sich als Mod wirklich fragen warum man so einen Job überhaupt macht. Ich lese dort 6 Beiträge wovon die Hälfte wohl nur noch intern zu lesen ist.


----------



## OctoCore (4. Dezember 2012)

So ein Dummfug kann einen schon mal Kopf stehen lassen - und dann sieht eine 6 etwas anders aus.


----------



## Jimini (4. Dezember 2012)

Don't feed the Trolls, das ist ein Zweitaccount von jemand, der kürzlich gesperrt wurde. Allzu viel Objektivität kann man da selten erwarten 
@ Dr Bakterius: sowas lässt man gar nicht an sich heran. Die "guten" User wiegen sowas zigfach auf, so dass es unterm Strich wirklich Spaß macht, zu moderieren 

MfG Jimini


----------



## target2804 (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke mal ich gehöre auch zu den "Guten" usern. Trotzdem irgendwie 4 Gelbe karten^^


----------



## Jimini (4. Dezember 2012)

Das war jetzt nicht auf das Kartenkonto bezogen, vielmehr darauf, dass man mit dem überragenden Teil der Userschaft auch im Problemfall gut reden und Dinge klären kann 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Dezember 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Die "guten" User wiegen sowas zigfach auf, so dass es unterm Strich wirklich Spaß macht, zu moderieren


 
Wobei es noch mehr Spaß macht, wenn man denn gar nicht erst moderieren muss 



target2804 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ich gehöre auch zu den "Guten" usern. Trotzdem irgendwie 4 Gelbe karten^^


 
Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass - wenn du denn ein Böser wärst der ständig mit den gleichen Regelverstößen auffällt oder diese "schlimmer" gewesen wären - du nicht nur Gelbe hättest?


----------



## target2804 (4. Dezember 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Das war jetzt nicht auf das Kartenkonto bezogen, vielmehr darauf, dass man mit dem überragenden Teil der Userschaft auch im Problemfall gut reden und Dinge klären kann
> 
> MfG Jimini


 

Dann wäre die Gelbe Karte, bei der ich betrunken die Pusher im Marktplatz gemeldet habe, aber auch so klärbar gewesen


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Dann wäre die Gelbe Karte, bei der ich betrunken die Pusher im Marktplatz gemeldet habe, aber auch so klärbar gewesen



Dafür kriegst du gelb?! Ich hätte dir einen Orden verliehen.


----------



## XE85 (5. Dezember 2012)

Pushen ist alle 24h erlaubt. Wenn jemand also völlig regelkonforme Pushes meldet und diese dann auch noch im Thread in Form eines Posts (unrichtigerweise) als nicht regelkonform anprangert dann verdient das gewiss keinen Orden.

Bei VK Threads mit weniger gefragten Artikeln kommen natürlich, unter umständen, viele Pushposts hintereinander - aber da gilt es halt vorher auf das Datum und die Zeit der Posts zu schauen.


----------



## DaStash (5. Dezember 2012)

Wobei man in solch einem Fall, war ja anscheinend nicht böswillig gedacht, nicht unbedingt gleich gelbe Karten verteilen muss. Wenn der User das missverstanden hat sehe ich kein Grund zu verwarnen, schliesslich war es kein "bewusstes" Fehlverhalten. Da würde ein normaler Hinweis auch reichen, meiner Meinung nach.

MfG


----------



## Cleriker (5. Dezember 2012)

Was kann man denn falsch verstehen bei einer Regel die besagt, dass man nach 24h wieder pushen darf?

Selbst wenn er nicht in der Lage ist diese Regel zu verstehen, dann könnte er einfach erst mal bei der Moderation nachfragen und nicht gleich irgendwas in den thread schreiben, zumal es ja auch nicht seine Aufgabe ist.

Ich finde unsere Regeln recht klar verständlich und habe trotzdem schon das ein oder andere mal die Moderation befragt, ohne gleich jemandem vor den Kopf zu stoßen.


----------



## Uter (5. Dezember 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wobei man in solch einem Fall, war ja anscheinend nicht böswillig gedacht, nicht unbedingt gleich gelbe Karten verteilen muss. Wenn der User das missverstanden hat sehe ich kein Grund zu verwarnen, schliesslich war es kein "bewusstes" Fehlverhalten. Da würde ein normaler Hinweis auch reichen, meiner Meinung nach.


 Gelbe Karten ≠ Verwarnungen (mitunter darum geht es hier ja auch schon seit ~ 600 Posts )
Alternativ wär der Post Spam gewesen, das wär aber aufs gleiche raus gekommen.


----------



## DaStash (5. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, hätte ich persönlich tzd. nur darauf hingewiesen das zu unterlassen. Ich weiß ja nicht wie da bei euch der Ermessungsspielraum ist aber anscheinend  wird der sehr unterschieldich gehandhabt, worum es ja hier auch schon sei ca. 600 Posts geht.  

Aber ich will mich da jetzt auch gar nicht so weit aus dem Fenster legen, da ich ja die genauen Details nicht kenne.

MfG


----------



## XE85 (5. Dezember 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wobei man in solch einem Fall, war ja anscheinend  nicht böswillig gedacht....



Sicherlich nicht, aber wenn man schon etwas im Thread anprangert, dann sollte man sich doch bitte 2mal überzeugen ob das auch tatsächlich so zutrifft. Fürs melden (mit dem Meldebutton!) bekommt sicher niemand eine Gelbe.



DaStash schrieb:


> ...schliesslich war es kein "bewusstes" Fehlverhalten.



Das ist es im MP in den seltensten Fällen. Die häufigsten Vergehen (Pushen, Bilderpflicht, Spam im MP) geschehen einfach aus dem Grund das die MP Regeln (selbst nach mehrmaligem Hinweis darauf) leider nicht gelesen werden. Unwissenheit schützt aber nunmal vor Strafe nicht, erst recht nicht wenn man, wie beim Freischalten des MP, auf die speziellen Regeln hingewiesen wird.


----------



## target2804 (5. Dezember 2012)

Um das mal kurz ein wenig zu entchärfen: Natürlich kenne ich die Marktplatzregeln.
An diesem abend war ich nunmal leider betrunken und hab halt die pusher gemeldet. Die gelbe karte dafür nehm ich in kauf. Ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm. Mein Kontrollzentrum erinnert mich bis Anfang 2013 dafür an einen sehr lustigen Abend


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Mein Kontrollzentrum erinnert mich bis Anfang 2013 dafür an einen sehr lustigen Abend


 
Noch länger... die Karten laufen zwar ab, die abgelaufenen werden aber weiterhin angezeigt. 

Wundert mich eigentlich, zumindest vom Nick her hätte eher ich hier mal besoffen im Forum rumtorkeln müssen 


Um mal wieder auf den Threadinhalt zurückzukommen: Der Thread hier ist immer noch nicht dazu da, Einzelfälle zu diskutieren also lasst das bitte sein. Für diesen Zweck ist ja das Beschwerdeforum in der Mache (= auf der To-Do-Liste der Admins). Da können wir (also die Forenleitung und der betroffene User) dann Einzelfälle im Team durchgehen.


----------



## target2804 (5. Dezember 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Noch länger... die Karten laufen zwar ab, die abgelaufenen werden aber weiterhin angezeigt.
> 
> Wundert mich eigentlich, zumindest vom Nick her hätte eher ich hier mal besoffen im Forum rumtorkeln müssen
> 
> ...


 
Ist das neue Kartensystem eigentlich einfegührt worden?


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2012)

Die Abstimmung besagte "Istzustand". Dem entsprechend war der Wunsch einer Mehrheit der User direkt nach Abstimmungsende umgesetzt  .


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Ist das neue Kartensystem eigentlich einfegührt worden?


 
Von einem neuen "System" weiß ich grade nicht was du meinst - was wir versucht haben war die Kartenfarbe zu ändern da das gewünscht wurde, dazu gabs ne Umfrage welche Farbe es denn nun sein soll - in der die Mehrheit für "alles so wies ist (=Gelb)" stimmte... und daher ists immer noch wies ist.

EDIT: zu langsam... wurde beim Tippen abgelenkt


----------



## target2804 (5. Dezember 2012)

Ok... dachte nur, dass sich da irgendwie am Text was geändert hat. Das mit der Kartenfarbe wusste ich. Hab mich etwas umständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Dezember 2012)

Der Text der Warnungen und Verwarnungen wird noch angepasst. Entsprechende Entwürfe wurden intern diskutiert.
Die technische Umsetzung ist (so weit mein Stand der Dinge) in Arbeit.

Ich sag mal diplomatisch im Jahre 2013 werden die Texte geändert sein.


----------



## target2804 (5. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Information. War zugegebenermaßen etwas zu faul, die richtige Seite im Thread herauszusuchen^^


----------



## Uter (5. Dezember 2012)

Die Textänderung hatten wir vor kurzem hier präsentiert. Das Feedback war sehr positiv, deshalb liegt die Änderung jetzt in den Händen der Admins, wann sie dafür Zeit finden ist aber die andere Frage, sie haben ja auch noch andere Dinge zu tun.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2012)

Richtig die wurden hier schon zwecks " Absegnung " vorgeführt. Was die Karten angeht, war die Teilnahme ja arg bescheiden trotz Aufforderungen


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2012)

Dann sollte man sich fragen, warum die Teilnahme so bescheiden war  Ich habe auch nicht abgestimmt, weil mir die Kartenfarbe völlig am Popo vorbeigeht 

Wichtiger ist ein Umdenken in den Köpfen, sowohl bei den Moderatoren als auch bei den Usern. Und der hat, dank dieses Threads (), schon teilweise statt gefunden. Ich zumindest finde, dass der Umgangston zwischen Mods und Usern deutlich freundlicher ist als vorher.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann sollte man sich fragen, warum die Teilnahme so bescheiden war  Ich habe auch nicht abgestimmt, weil mir die Kartenfarbe völlig am Popo vorbeigeht



Man könnte es auch so interpretieren, dass >99% der User des Forums gar keinen Grund zur Beschwerde hatten. Die allermeisten Nutzer hier haben ja auch noch nie eine Karte in ihrem Profil gesehen schätze ich mal, klar dass ihnen dann die Farbe erst Recht egal ist. 

Für "Geht mir am Popo vorbei" gabs übrigens auch eine Wahloption, nur anders formuliert.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Dezember 2012)

Die allermeisten Nutzer sind auch inaktiv,  von über 80 000  sind vielleicht 1000 aktiv ...


----------



## target2804 (5. Dezember 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die allermeisten Nutzer sind auch inaktiv,  von über 80 000  sind vielleicht 1000 aktiv ...


 
Und davon hat die Hälfte bestimmt weniger als 500 Beiträge


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Dezember 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die allermeisten Nutzer sind auch inaktiv,  von über 80 000  sind vielleicht 1000 aktiv ...


 
Aktive Nutzer sind es derzeit exakt 6.479 Stück. Ganze 141 davon hatten abgestimmt, von denen noch rund 20 Mods waren. Das entspricht einer Wahlbeteiligung (abzüglich der Mods) von nicht mal 2%. 



target2804 schrieb:


> Und davon hat die Hälfte bestimmt weniger als 500 Beiträge


 
500 oder mehr Beiträge haben genau 1.239 Nutzer. Toll, nach was man alles suchen kann oder? 


Wie ihr seht ist das Forum (das aktive) größer als ihr vermutet. 

Als ich oben was sagte von ">99%" war das schon korrekt, selbst wenn man nur die aktiven Nutzer berücksichtigt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Dezember 2012)

Was bedeutet "aktiv" in eurer Statistik? (Nur mal so gefragt)


----------



## target2804 (5. Dezember 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aktive Nutzer sind es derzeit exakt 6.479 Stück. Ganze 141 davon hatten abgestimmt, von denen noch rund 20 Mods waren. Das entspricht einer Wahlbeteiligung (abzüglich der Mods) von nicht mal 2%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auch nett, mal so ne statistik zu sehen. wenn man von 6500 nutzern ausgeht, haben nur rund 20% mehr als 500 Beiträge. Würd mich noch interessieren, wie die Kartenverteilung so ist


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Dezember 2012)

Eine "Kartenstatistik" in der Form gibts nicht (oder ich weiß nichts davon... ) und würde falls der Admin sowas erstellen kann auch sicher nicht öffentlich gemacht, sorry 




Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "aktiv" in eurer Statistik? (Nur mal so gefragt)


 
Als "Aktiv" in der Statistik gelten bei vBulletin alle Nutzer, die sich innerhalb der letzten X Tage mindestens einmal eingeloggt haben, also wo das "Letzte Aktivität" im Profil eines jeden Nutzers (einsehbar bei "Über mich" unten) nicht älter ist als eine voreingestellte Anzahl von Tagen, beispielsweise wären bei "14" alle User "Aktiv", die sich in den letzten 2 Wochen irgendwann mal eingeloggt haben.

Wo dieser Wert im PCGHX-Forum liegt weiß wohl nur der Admin, ich vermute aber, dass es sich hier um die Standardeinstellung von vBulletin handelt (denn an so einer unbedeutenden Sache muss man ja nicht wirklich was ändern).
Jetzt frag mich aber bitte nicht, was da der Standard ist - ich vermute mal irgendwas zwischen einer Woche und einem Monat. 


Aber auch hier wieder der Hinweis... das hier ist eigentlich ein Beschwerdethread... und Beschwerden scheints grade keine mehr zu geben. Falls noch irgendwelche Fragen zu Statistiken, Technischem und sonstigem Forumskram offen sind würde ich euch bitten, mich oder einen anderen Forumsbediensteten eurer Wahl per PN zu fragen um hier die Übersichtlichkeit zu wahren sofern das bei 625 Posts noch möglich ist.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Dezember 2012)

Irre ich mich oder hatten wir früher nicht sowas wie eine Rangliste ?

Punkte , anzahl der Freunde, Posts usw 
Wo ist die eigendlich geblieben ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Dezember 2012)

Die Anzahl der Posts als Liste findest du bei Community --> Benutzerliste --> sortieren nach Postanzahl.
Weitere Statistiken/Listen, wer wie viele Freunde oder gefällt Mir Klicks oder sonstwas hat besitzt nur der Administrator (auch wir Mods nicht).

Falls das ein ernstgemeinter Vorschlag ist wie man das Forum verbessern könnte kann man darüber sicherlich diskutieren.

Ich persönlich bezweifle aber, dass das Veröffentlichen solcher Listen mehr bringen würde als ein Konkurrenzkampf unter denen, die sich dafür interessieren. Aus einiger Forenerfahrung weiß ich, dass auch in anderen Foren Funktionen wie auch das "Renommee" (gibts bei uns auch, ist aber nicht sichtbar für die User), gute und schlechte Bewertungen von Posts, Freundescounterlisten und so weiter fast nur zu bösem Blut in vielfältigsten Formen führt, deswegen gibts bei uns solche Funktionen nicht (zugänglich) und deswegen haben wir statt einer Bewertungsfunktion auch nur den "Gefällt mir".

Das beste Beispiel dafür war früher das Forum von GIGA. Dieses hatte eine Renommeefunktion wo man gut und schlecht bewerten konnte und es auch Listen gab wer der "Gewinner" war. Das artete in eine "Bewertungsmafia" aus und hatte damit, dass gute Beiträge belohnt und schlechte bestraft werden sollten nichts mehr zu tun. Beim Postcounter war es damals ähnlich. Irgendwann hatte der Admin es satt und hat den Zähler für alle Foren freigeschaltet - einschließlich der Rumpelkammer - was zur Folge hatte dass die Superspammer auf einmal 50.000 Posts mehr hatten als die wirklich "helfenden" User in den normalen Forenbereichen. Der GAU unter den Postcounterpushern war perfekt


----------



## True Monkey (5. Dezember 2012)

Das ist kein Vorschlag ...sondern die Frage wo die geblieben ist 

Den genau so eine für alle einsehbare Rangliste hatten wir früher.
Da war so ziemlich alles aufgelistet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Das ist kein Vorschlag ...sondern die Frage wo die geblieben ist
> 
> Den genau so eine für alle einsehbare Rangliste hatten wir früher.
> Da war so ziemlich alles aufgelistet


 
Die Liste wurde ja schon vor etlichen Monden entsorgt, gab sogar einen Thread dazu wenn ich meine 5 Sinne noch richtig beisammen habe.
Hier ist der Thread dazu


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Dezember 2012)

Wie der ein oder andere vielleicht schon mitbekommen hat, gibt es ein neues Unterforum im Community-Center: Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen

In diesem Forum könnt ihr einen Thread eröffnen, falls ihr mit der Forenleitung eine moderative Maßnahme besprechen möchtet. Threads in diesem Unterforum können nur vom Ersteller eines Threads und der Forenleitung (sprich Admins, Super-Moderatoren inkl. Redakteure) eingesehen werden, so wie es auch beim Vorbereitungsforum der Fall ist.

Die Nutzung des Unterforums empfiehlt sich z. B. dann, wenn es nach einem Gespräch via der Funktion Private Nachricht (normalerweise mit dem Moderator, der euch wegen einer moderativen Maßnahme kontaktiert hat) noch offene Fragen gibt oder ihr das Bedürfnis habt, ein Thema mit mehreren Moderatoren zu besprechen (was via PN schnell unübersichtlich wird). Denkt bitte daran, dass das Forum nicht für Smalltalk oder Schimpftiraden gedacht ist und nicht bei jeder moderativen Maßnahme reflexartig ein Thread in dem Unterforum erstellt werden sollte.

Auch für uns ist das Konzept eines Besprechungs-Unterforums Neuland und wir sind gespannt, wie sich die Idee in der Praxis schlägt. Ich persönlich hoffe, dass sich die Einrichtung gelohnt hat und eine weitere gute Idee aus diesem Thread für ein besseres Klima im PCGHX-Forum sorgt.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Dezember 2012)

Ein sehr toller Gedanke dieses Unterforum. Wünsche gutes Gelingen!
Da wünscht man sich fast was auszufressen damit man an der Moderativen Arbeit auch mal teilhaben kann


----------



## DaStash (6. Dezember 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wie der ein oder andere vielleicht schon mitbekommen hat, gibt es ein neues Unterforum im Community-Center: Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen
> 
> In diesem Forum könnt ihr einen Thread eröffnen, falls ihr mit der Forenleitung eine moderative Maßnahme besprechen möchtet. Threads in diesem Unterforum können nur vom Ersteller eines Threads und der Forenleitung (sprich Admins, Super-Moderatoren inkl. Redakteure) eingesehen werden, so wie es auch beim Vorbereitungsforum der Fall ist.
> 
> ...



*like*

P.s.: Leider kann man per pcghx app nicht normal liken

MfG


----------



## target2804 (6. Dezember 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wie der ein oder andere vielleicht schon mitbekommen hat, gibt es ein neues Unterforum im Community-Center: Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen
> 
> In diesem Forum könnt ihr einen Thread eröffnen, falls ihr mit der Forenleitung eine moderative Maßnahme besprechen möchtet. Threads in diesem Unterforum können nur vom Ersteller eines Threads und der Forenleitung (sprich Admins, Super-Moderatoren inkl. Redakteure) eingesehen werden, so wie es auch beim Vorbereitungsforum der Fall ist.
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute Idee. Hoffe mal, dass es von allen so genutzt wird, wie es soll. Nicht, dass es nach 1 Woche wieder entfernt wird, weils nur Flame gibt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Dezember 2012)

Och, sicherlich können die Mods, bei Flame und Beschimpfungen, da auch nochmal ein paar Kärtchen zücken!

Ansonsten: Tolle Idee! Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns nie in dem Unterforum!


----------



## McClaine (6. Dezember 2012)

Sehr gute idee. Vielleicht sollte ein hinweis darauf in jeder "moderativen" Maßnahme hinterlegt werden.
Zb falls man mit dem ergebnis nicht einverstanden ist und ne 2. Meinung will, man sich dort zu wort melden kann.
Falls das nicht zu viel aufwand wäre, ansonsten wird dieses unterforum wohl kaum beachtung finden


----------



## Uter (6. Dezember 2012)

Das ist schon geplant.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (8. Dezember 2012)

Liebe Mods,

könntet ihr bitte wieder den "Das Mitglied über dir" Thread in der Rumpelkammer aufmachen? 

Die Entgleisungen darin waren auf meine Person zurückzuführen, was ich anhand meines Punktekontos und meiner Verhaltensweise auch verstehen kann. Ich will damit nur sagen das mich keiner der Posts dort "beleidigt" hat, und ich es deswegen nicht notwendig finde den Thread gesperrt zu halten!  Bitte gebt uns den Thread zurück


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Dezember 2012)

Man, man, man, da wendet man sich in einer dringlichen Sache im VK-Forum hilfesuchend per PN an die Moderation und nach einem Tag habe ich immer noch keine Antwort auf mein Anliegen, weswegen ich jetzt 1. einen verärgerten User habe, der mich gemeldet hat (was ich ein Stück weit sogar verstehen kann) und 2. immer noch nicht weiß, wie ich mich in dieser Sache korrekt verhalten soll. Ganz toll


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Dezember 2012)

Eine Antwort binnen 24h ist jetzt aber auch keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Die Moderation ist kein Call-Center und erst recht kein bezahltes. Es gibt andere Dinge, als das Forum und den MP. 

Bei Bedarf übernehme ich den Fall. Melde dich bei mir per PN. Wobei... Nutze doch bitte das neue Mod-Forum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/besprechung-moderativer-massnahmen/3422


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Dezember 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Eine Antwort binnen 24h ist jetzt aber auch keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Die Moderation ist kein Call-Center und erst recht kein bezahltes. Es gibt andere Dinge, als das Forum und den MP.


 
Ich denke, in dringenden Sachen, speziell beim VK-Thread, kann man schon auch eine schnelle Antwort erwarten, wenn man Mods schreibt, die online sind.



> Bei Bedarf übernehme ich den Fall. Melde dich bei mir per PN. Wobei... Nutze doch bitte das neue Mod-Forum



Das hat sich zum Glück klären lassen, aber trotzdem danke für dein Angebot.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich denke, in dringenden Sachen, speziell beim VK-Thread, kann man schon auch eine schnelle Antwort erwarten, wenn man Mods schreibt, die online sind.



Die "online"-Anzeige hinkt ein bißchen hinterher, man wird noch "online" geführt, wenn man ggf. schon längst den Rechner abgeschaltet hat. Desweiteren registiert sie nur, ob man auf pcgh.de aktiv war - nicht ob man empfänglich für Nachrichten ist. Als bekennender Multitabber kann es bei mir z.B. schonmal ne halbe bis eine Stunde dauern (und wenn ich zwischendurch abschalte auch nen Tag), bis ich das nächste Mal ins Kontrollzentrum/an das obere Ende der Seite bekomme und neue Nachrichten bemerke. Noch extremer ist das, wenn jemand noch ein Fenster im Hintergund auf hat, weil er später was machen will.

Fazit:
Wir versuchen zu helfen, aber "erwarten" kann man das nicht. Davon abgesehen ist der Markplatz ein Nebenservice für Kleinanzeigen unter Usern und eigentlich nicht der Hauptfokus des Forums oder eine Verkaufsplattform für hochgradig zeitkritische Transaktionen.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Dezember 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die "online"-Anzeige hinkt ein bißchen hinterher, man wird noch "online" geführt, wenn man ggf. schon längst den Rechner abgeschaltet hat. Desweiteren registiert sie nur, ob man auf pcgh.de aktiv war - nicht ob man empfänglich für Nachrichten ist. Als bekennender Multitabber kann es bei mir z.B. schonmal ne halbe bis eine Stunde dauern (und wenn ich zwischendurch abschalte auch nen Tag), bis ich das nächste Mal ins Kontrollzentrum/an das obere Ende der Seite bekomme und neue Nachrichten bemerke. Noch extremer ist das, wenn jemand noch ein Fenster im Hintergund auf hat, weil er später was machen will..



Ja, ich übersehe auch schon mal eine Message, aber nein, nicht anderthalb Tage lang. Und ja, ich bin auch schon mal online geführt, obwohl ich eigentlich offline bin, aber nein, nicht anderthalb Tage lang.
Also lasse ich das so einfach nicht gelten, zumal ich vom Mailen mit diversen anderen Mods weiß, dass man eigentlich recht zügig Antwort von euch bekommt (wenn der jeweilige Mod es möchte)....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir versuchen zu helfen, aber "erwarten" kann man das nicht.



Natürlich kann ich das erwarten. Usern zu helfen wenn Fragen bestehen, ist euer "Job" und nicht nur Karten, Verwarnungen und Sperren auszusprechen 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen ist der Markplatz ein Nebenservice für Kleinanzeigen unter Usern und eigentlich nicht der Hauptfokus des Forums oder eine Verkaufsplattform für hochgradig zeitkritische Transaktionen.



So streng wie Regelverstösse im Marktplatz geahndet werden, würde ich diesen nicht unbedingt als eher unwichtigen "Nebenservice" ansehen, sondern als integralen Bestandteil des Forums, der stark frequentiert wird.



Aber gut, hat sich ja geklärt.


----------



## Jimini (12. Dezember 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich das erwarten. Usern zu helfen wenn Fragen bestehen, ist euer "Job" und nicht nur Karten, Verwarnungen und Sperren auszusprechen


Da muss ich aber energisch widersprechen. Die Moderation besteht zum absoluten Großteil aus Leuten, die das in ihrer Freizeit und hobbymäßig machen. Von daher kann man hier schonmal überhaupt nicht von einem "Job" sprechen, höchstens von einer Aufgabe. Und dennoch kann man meines Erachtens niemandem aus der Moderation mit dem Argument kommen "ihr seid Mods, also meldet euch mal binnen 24 Stunden". Es ist ja nicht so, dass das Forum verkommen würde - und in manchen Dingen ist eben eine gewisse Bereitschaft zum Warten angebracht.

Und am Rande: wenn etwas im Marktplatz binnen 24 Stunden in einer negativen Bewertung endet, dann würde ich die Ursache hierfür nicht unbedingt darin suchen, dass sich Moderatoren zu spät gemeldet haben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Dezember 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Da muss ich aber energisch widersprechen. Die Moderation besteht zum absoluten Großteil aus Leuten, die das in ihrer Freizeit und hobbymäßig machen. Von daher kann man hier schonmal überhaupt nicht von einem "Job" sprechen, höchstens von einer Aufgabe.



Deswegen steht das "Job" ja auch in "".



> Und dennoch kann man meines Erachtens niemandem aus der Moderation mit dem Argument kommen "ihr seid Mods, also meldet euch mal binnen 24 Stunden".



Ist natürlich prima, wenn man in Verkaufs-Threads dringend eine Information von der Moderation braucht, man diese Information nicht bekommt, während man von einem anderen User gemeldet wird und die Gefahr besteht, dass man Punktemäßig verwarnt wird.



> wenn etwas im Marktplatz binnen 24 Stunden in einer negativen Bewertung endet, dann würde ich die Ursache hierfür nicht unbedingt darin suchen, dass sich Moderatoren zu spät gemeldet haben.



Doch, genau damit hing es zusammen. Hätte ich meine Information bekommen, dann wäre das Gerät gestern bereits verkauft und aus dem Thread genommen worden (oder halt eben nicht, bei negativer Antwort) und niemand hätte sich ärgern müssen, also versuche bitte nicht diese Versäumnis mir in die Schuhe zu schieben.


----------



## Jimini (12. Dezember 2012)

Um mir mal den Sarkasmus zu verkneifen: warum hast du den Thread / das Posting etc nicht gemeldet?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Dezember 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Um mir mal den Sarkasmus zu verkneifen: warum hast du den Thread / das Posting etc nicht gemeldet?



Was hätte ich melden sollen? Das ich in meinem VK-Thread gemeldet wurde, wegen einem _vermeintlichen_ Verstoß gegen die Marktplatzregeln?


----------



## Jimini (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich ging jetzt davon aus, dass es sich um eine Marktplatzaktivität hier im Forum handelt, die somit ja öffentlich ist und in irgendeiner Form - sei es ein Posting oder ein Thread - einsehbar ist. Dies hätte man melden können. Oder verstehe ich dich falsch?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich schreibe dir kurz eine PN mit dem Sachverhalt. Das war halt eine vertrackte, unglückliche Situation.


----------



## Uter (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub langsam wär es an der Zeit doch mal das neue Unterforum einzuweihen. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/besprechung-moderativer-massnahmen/3422

btw:
Du hattest von ihm nie eine Verwarnung bekommen, sondern nur eine Warnung, oder?


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Dezember 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich das erwarten. Usern zu helfen wenn Fragen bestehen, ist euer "Job" und nicht nur Karten, Verwarnungen und Sperren auszusprechen



Du kannst erwarten eine Antwort zu bekommen. Das mit Sicherheit. Was hier aber ganz klar mal festgehalten werden muss, ist dass du sicherlich keine Antwort erwarten kannst, die binnen eines Tages eintrifft. Das garantiert nicht.

Die Vorgabe intern für die Anwesenheit eines Mods ist "mehrmals wöchentlich". Daher können zwischen den Antworten auch mal Tage liegen. Erst recht wenn Sachverhalte unklar und/oder kompliziert sind. Absprachen dauern ohnehin mehrere Tage, gerne auch mal Wochen. Wenn man mehr als fünf Meinungen haben will, vermutlich auch mal "ewig". 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> So streng wie Regelverstösse im Marktplatz geahndet werden, würde ich diesen nicht unbedingt als eher unwichtigen "Nebenservice" ansehen, sondern als integralen Bestandteil des Forums, der stark frequentiert wird.



Dieser "integraler Bestandteil" macht in erster Linie einen integralen Teil vom Gesamtaufwand moderativer Maßnahmen aus. Die eigentliche Bedeutung des MP für das gesamte Forum ist aber eher nebensächlicher Natur. Würde das Forum/die Moderation halbwegs betriebswirtschaftlich denken, wäre der MP das erste Unterforum, das gestrichen oder eine Pay-Wall bekommen würde.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Dezember 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Ich glaub langsam wär es an der Zeit doch mal das neue Unterforum einzuweihen.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/besprechung-moderativer-massnahmen/3422



Ich wollte es noch nicht einweihen, denn soooooo dramatisch war die Sache nun auch wieder nicht, nur halt unglücklich 



> Du hattest von ihm nie eine Verwarnung bekommen, sondern nur eine Warnung, oder?



Richtig, quasi eine Gelbe., hätte ich anders ausdrücken sollen. Ich ändere es.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Du kannst erwarten eine Antwort zu bekommen. Das mit Sicherheit. Was hier aber ganz klar mal festgehalten werden muss, ist dass du sicherlich keine Antwort erwarten kannst, die binnen eines Tages eintrifft. Das garantiert nicht.



Ja, da ich aber weiß, dass ihr für gewöhnlich recht fix antwortet (eben meistens innerhalb eines Tages), war es eben ärgerlich, dass es gerade dann, wenn man eine Information dringend braucht, nicht klappt . Aber Jimini hat mir da gerade einen guten Rat gegeben.

Also, alles geklärt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Dezember 2012)

Nachdem nun einige Zeit vergangen ist möchte ich ein mehr oder weniger erfolgreiches Fazit aus den geschehenen Veränderungen ziehen. Ich werde meine Eindrücke mal in für mich positive und negative Abschnitte gliedern. Gleich die übliche Klausel vorweg: Meine Meinung spiegelt natürlich nicht die Meinung aller anderen Moderatoren wieder (auch wenn ein gewisser Konsens in manchen Punkten schon zu erwarten ist ).

Los gehts:

POSITIV:
+ Offensichtlich hat sich der Umgang zwischen Mods und betroffenen Usern etwas gebessert. Das habe ich zwar selbst nicht erlebt, wird aber oft kundgetan. Vielleicht ist da auf beiden Seiten durch diesen Thread etwas sensibilisiert worden und die Routine etwas zurückgefahren worden. Das alles ist nicht wirklich messbar, die Aussprache macht aber auf mich schon einen positiven Eindruck.

+ Ich denke in diesem Thread hier ist einiges der Moderationsarbeit viel klarer geworden. Viel wurde auch ohne sich direkt zu beschweren zu unserer Arbeitsweise und allem drumherum gefragt und erklärt was auch nach meiner vor-Mod-Erfahrung zu wenig geschehen war. Das halte ich für sehr wichtig (denn nur wenn man die Gründe/Methoden des gegenübers kennt kann man sie verstehen), daher auch weiterhin das Angebot: Wenn ihr mehr über uns/unsere Arbeit wissen wollt fragt nach - Fakten sind besser als Gerüchte. 

+ Die neuen (Ver-)Warntexte sind für meine Begriffe deutlich besser und unmissverständlicher als die alten. Hier gab es ganz simpel Verbesserungsbedarf was erkannt und durchgeführt wurde (wenn die Texte eingepflegt sind).


NEGATIV:
- Die elendige Kartenfarbennummer. Viel wurde geschrien und alle wollten die gelben Karten ersetzen und als wir dann alles vorbereitet hatten war nicht nur die Umfragenteilnahme (trotz Eintrag auf der Main!) verschwindend gering sondern auch noch die Mehrheit für "gelbe Karte". Das lässt nur die Schlüsse zu, dass ihr uns veralbern wollt (was ich einfach mal nicht annehmen will) oder dass die überwältigende Mehrheit der User kein Problem mit Karten (oder gar der Moderation?) hat.
Aber was solls, das Thema sei vergessen, da gings ja auch nicht um grundlegende Dinge. Was ich aber als sehr ärgerlich empfinde:

- Überall wurden hier Stimmen laut nach einem Beschwerdeforum, in dem User mit der ganzen Forenleitung über moderative Maßnahmen reden können und somit öffentliche Diskussionen, Halbwahrheiten usw., der übliche Stunk eben endlich verschwindet. Wir haben den großen technischen Aufwand dafür (und die teure Zeit unseres Admins) in Kauf genommen und ein solches Beschwerdeforum eingerichtet.

Das Ergebnis ist: Genau 0, ich Buchstabiere: NULL, Eintragungen und Klärungen sind in diesem Forum eingegangen - dafür wird aber weiterhin wie bisher in entsprechenden Fällen trotz Hinweisen auf das neue Forum mit bösen PNs um sich geschmissen, die Threads vollgespammt, im Forum Stunk verbreitet und sich an öffentlichen Pinnwännden zu Anti-Moderations-Lobbys formiert - wohlgemerkt auch von Usern, _die vorher das Beschwerdeforum dafür haben wollten!

_In Anbetracht solcher Dinge muss ich ehrlich sagen dass ich den Grundsatz von oben ("ihr wollt uns nicht veralbern") ernsthaft in Frage stelle.


Soviel mal zu meinem Fazit zu der ganzen Geschichte hier. Das deckt sicherlich nicht alles ab (das dürfte ziemlich unmöglich sein), aber immerhin bin ich meinen Senf nun mal vorerst los.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Dezember 2012)

Die Resonsanz zum Beschwerdeforum finde ich schade!
Was schätzt ihr denn, wie viele Karten einfach von den Usern geschluckt/akzeptiert werden und über wie viele (leider über den falschen Weg) Beschwerden eingehen?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2012)

Also bei mir sind es etwa 50% "ich werde mich bessern" 30% mehr oder weniger aggressiver Widerspruch und 20% die eine Karte unkommentiert lassen.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Dezember 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Was schätzt ihr denn, wie viele Karten einfach von den Usern geschluckt/akzeptiert werden und über wie viele (leider über den falschen Weg) Beschwerden eingehen?



Das kommt meiner Erfahrung nach auf den Anlass an. Verstöße gegen formelle Angelegenheiten werden eher weniger moniert (Bilderpflicht im MP, Push-Regel etc.). Wenn dann werden in diesen Fällen die Regeln selbst in Frage gestellt und Grundsatzdiskussionen losgetreten.

Wenn es etwas zu meckern gibt, dann betrifft das zumeist personenbezogene Angriffe, die von uns geahndet werden. Oftmals vertritt der jeweilige Nutzer die Meinung, dass es gar kein personenbezogener Angriff ist und/oder Teil der Meinungsfreiheit ist. Das ist dann so ein Fall, wo ich auf Kollegen verweise mit der Bitte noch einmal jene zu befragen, wie jene den Sachverhalt sehen. Überraschenderweise wird das sehr selten gemacht und wenn es gemacht wird, bestätigen die Kollegen Begründung und Strafe, oftmals auch mit weiteren Argumenten. Wenn dann kommt es bei diesen Fällen zu den typischen öffentlichen Aufregern. Unnötig, wenn man vorher mal eine zweite Meinung eingeholt hätte. Worauf auch gerne bestanden wird, sind bei Disputen zwischen zwei Usern/Gruppen, dass "die andere Seite" ebenso Punkte kassiert, wie man selbst. Dann verbringt man auch gerne mal ein, zwei Stunden um klar zu machen, warum es mehr/weniger/gar keine Punkte gab und warum man selbst keine konkrete Auskunft über den Punktestand des Gegenübers geben kann (Datenschutz, Persönlichkeitsrechte und so).

Grundsätzlich kann man aber sagen: Wenn die Sachverhalte und dazugehörigen Regelverstöße fließende Grenzen übertreten, kommt es zu Diskussionen. Das ist auch einer der Gründe, warum unser Regelwerk so umfangreich ist, umfangreich weil fließende Grenzen möglichst vermieden werden sollen.

Zum Beschwerdeforum:
Ernüchternd. Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen. Selbst konkrete Verweise darauf werden ignoriert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Dezember 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Was schätzt ihr denn, wie viele Karten einfach von den Usern geschluckt/akzeptiert werden und über wie viele (leider über den falschen Weg) Beschwerden eingehen?


 
Persönlicher Eindruck:
Von 10 verteilten Karten bekomme ich bei vielleicht 7 eine PN. Von diesen 7 sind:
2-3x "Ok tut mir leid ich sehs ein"
3-4x "Das ist voll lächerlich ihr habt sie nicht mehr alle macht doch was ihr wollt"
1x " *Zensiert* "

Insgesamt also etwa 50% Positiv, 40% negativ und 10%... naja kann ich nicht öffentlich machen hier... 

Bei gefühlt jeder vielleicht 20. Verwarnung, häufiger/besonders aber wenn mehrere Verwarnungen aus einem eskalierten Thread hervorgehen und sich die Verwarnten untereinander "kennen" kommt es zum beschriebenen "Stunk".

Übrigens sind diese Reaktionen offensichtlich pro User unabhängig davon, wie oft dieser vor seiner Verwarnung bereits ermahnt oder mit einer Gelben versehen wurde. Was besonders zu Anfang dieses Threads öfter verlangt wurde, nämlich häufiger zu warnen statt schon nach der ersten Gelben scharf zu schießen, funktioniert überhaupt nicht. Es gibt auch User hier, die mehrere Hinweise per PN, eine Hand voll gelber Karten usw. haben und ihr Verhalten dennoch nicht ändern - und sich auch noch wundern wenn aus den Gelben dann irgendwann mal Rote werden.


EDIT: Oh, meine Statistik deckt sich erschreckend gut mit der von Olstyle^^


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Dezember 2012)

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass bisher noch niemand es in Anspruch genommen hat: Ich würde das Beschwerdeforum sichtbar für alle, aber nur kommentierbar für TE & Moderation konfigurieren. Einfach der Transparenz halber. Momentan hat es den gleichen "geheimen" Status wie eine PN.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Dezember 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Momentan hat es den gleichen "geheimen" Status wie eine PN.


 
Und das ist auch aufgrund des Datenschutzes und der Persönlichkeitsrechte unumgänglich.


----------



## coroc (17. Dezember 2012)

Nein! Es muss nicht jeder User mitkriegen, wer sich mit den Moderateran "anlegt". Außerdem können ja (soweit ich weiß) alle Mods draufzugreifen.

EDIT: Da war wohl jemadn schneller...


----------



## Der Maniac (17. Dezember 2012)

Schade schade...

Da war wohl der Teil, der hier mitdiskutiert hat nur ein kleiner derer, die im Forum Stress schieben, lese ich das bei euch richtig heraus?

Auch schade um die vertane Arbeitszeit! Aber löschen würde ich das Unterforum trotzdem nicht. Kostet erstens wieder nur Zeit, und wer weiß, evtl. überlegt es sich ja mal jemand! Wobei ich mir da leider auch nicht so sicher bin, wenn sich bei euch schon bei insgesamt ~20 Fällen _keiner_ dieses Unterforums angenommen hat...

Ich würde mal sagen: Gut Ding will Weile haben, was hier scheinbar mitunter sehr lange dauert! Mal sehen, vielleicht kommt so mancher ja doch noch zur Besinnung!

€dit: *In die Tischkante beiß* Warum müssen immer gleich so viele Leute hier schreiben? xD


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Dezember 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und das ist auch aufgrund des Datenschutzes und der Persönlichkeitsrechte unumgänglich.


 
Tja, dann sehe ich den Sinn wirklich nicht, und halte es für eine überflüssige Maßnahme. Genauso gut kann ich mich schließlich auch per PN mit genau dem Mod darüber unterhalten, der die Maßnahme ausgesprochen hat.


----------



## Uter (17. Dezember 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Die Resonsanz zum Beschwerdeforum finde ich schade!


Ja, ich auch. Ich hab ja noch die kleine Hoffnung, dass es besser wird, wenn ein Hinweis darauf direkt in jeder (Ver-)Warnung steht, aber nüchtern betrachtet ist es einfach enttäuschend. 



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Was schätzt ihr denn, wie viele Karten einfach von den Usern geschluckt/akzeptiert werden und über wie viele (leider über den falschen Weg) Beschwerden eingehen?


a) 25% ohne Antwort
b) 25% sorry (meist wirklich so ohne einen einzigen Satz)
c) 20% Uneinsicht (Beleidigungen sind bei mir zum Glück relativ selten, dafür gibt es gern Willkür- und Inkompetenzvorwürft, bei ausgeblendetem Spam oder geschlossenen Threads aber komischerweise öfter als bei (Ver-)Warnungen)
 d) 30% Rückfragen, die schnell geklärt sind, dann kommt a), b) oder c)



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass bisher noch niemand es in Anspruch genommen hat: Ich würde das Beschwerdeforum sichtbar für alle, aber nur kommentierbar für TE & Moderation konfigurieren. Einfach der Transparenz halber. Momentan hat es den gleichen "geheimen" Status wie eine PN.


 Das ist auch so gewollt. In den Regeln steht nunmal, das ist nunmal kein Thema für die Öffentlichkeit. Wenn es öffentlich wär, dann würden sich nur unzählige andere User einschalten, die meinen, sie hätten zu dem Thema etwas zu sagen.

PS: 
Ich bin ziemlich langsam...


----------



## Der Maniac (17. Dezember 2012)

@ Whoosaa

Es geht in dem unterforum darum, das das Thema mit allen Mods besprochen werden kann und nicht zwischen 10 Leuten 1000 PM's hin und her wandern und so evtl. Missverständnisse entstehen! Das hat für alle Beteiligten sonst nur noch mehr Ärger zur Folge!


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Dezember 2012)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Da war wohl der Teil, der hier mitdiskutiert hat nur ein kleiner derer, die im Forum Stress schieben, lese ich das bei euch richtig heraus?


 Wir wollen hier keinem was unterstellen (siehste deswegen ists so wichtig dass wir keine Auskunft nach außen geben sonst könnte ich jetzt sagen User XY hat hier gesagt er willd as Unterforum und schiebt jetzt Stress und nutzt es nicht! ).



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Aber löschen würde ich das Unterforum trotzdem nicht.  Kostet erstens wieder nur Zeit, und wer weiß, evtl. überlegt es sich ja  mal jemand! Wobei ich mir da leider auch nicht so sicher bin, wenn sich  bei euch schon bei insgesamt ~20 Fällen _keiner_ dieses Unterforums  angenommen hat...


 
gelöscht wird es sicher nicht - jetzt ist es ja da und wird vielleicht auch mal genutzt.
Und die Anzahl der Warnungen/Verwarnungen (wenn du das mit "Fälle" meinst) war, ohne die genaue Zahl zu kennen, vermutlich weit höher als 20. 



Der Maniac schrieb:


> €dit: *In die Tischkante beiß* Warum müssen immer gleich so viele Leute hier schreiben? xD


 
Jaja, hier gehts immer wild ab - ich sehe es schon kommen, wenn ich morgen nach Hause komme mach ich den Thread hier auf und muss 80 neue Posts lesen... 



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Tja, dann sehe ich den Sinn wirklich nicht, und  halte es für eine überflüssige Maßnahme. Genauso gut kann ich mich  schließlich auch per PN mit genau dem Mod darüber unterhalten, der die  Maßnahme ausgesprochen hat.


 
Der Sinn ist, dass du dich so mit allen aktiven Mods gleichzeitig streiten unterhalten kannst, das geht per PN nicht (ohne extremen Aufwand).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2012)

Das die Resonanz auf die Kartenfrage so gering ausfiel hat mich ehrlich gesagt auch gewundert, wobei ich die Farbe nie kritisch gesehen hatte wie auch desöfteren geschrieben.
Was die anderen Probleme angeht verstehe ich auch nicht. Vielleicht brauchen manche unbedingt ein Publikum oder eine Bühne zum präsentieren? Das mit den PNs kann ich nachvollziehen, da schreibt man die Leute an und es erfolgt keine Reaktion auch wenn man nur vorhatte die vor irgendwelchen Folgen zu bewahren.

Zu dem Unterforum kann ich nix sagen da ich bisher keine Ambitionen hatte blind in ein Minenfeld zu laufen was dann so einen Besuch nötig machen würde.
Vielleicht braucht es da doch mehr Anlaufzeit für die Akzeptanz?


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde ja das Beschwerde Forum nutzen, nur gab es seit diesem Thread bei mir keine wirklichen Probleme. 

So, jetzt fehlen noch 78 weitere Posts.


----------



## McClaine (17. Dezember 2012)

Von meiner seite:
A) meine posts pro tag sind gerade am Minimum, quasi mehr lesen als schreiben
B) mit meinen alten raufbolden hab ich seit langem keinerlei probleme mehr.
C) hatte ich auch seit langem keinerlei stress mehr mit einem user oder mod.

Von daher ganz klar von mir:
Das unterforum ist keinesfalls müßig, die kartenabstimmung ist zugegebenermaßen verhungert an den wenigen, die sich daran gestört haben und die reaktionen haben sich mMn entspannt. Auf jedenfall die der Moderation. 
Wo früher blind drauflos editiert und ausgeblendet wurde, wird heute ein kurzer und eindeutiger Kommentar hinterlassen und so eher deeskaliert als angestachelt.

Was privat abläuft weiß ich natürlich nicht und ja, der aufschrei war groß und verstummte dann, einiges wurde getan und vieles blieb liegen.
Aber trotzdem bin ich froh das sich was getan hat und (für mich oder uns^^) sich die lage verbessert hat.
Man fühlt sich wohler und ich bin stolz hier dabei gewesen zu sein, Kommentare wie die wollten sich nur wichtig machen, finde ich schon sehr geschmacklos...

Ich kann leider nicht mehr viel ändern sonst würde ich es machen, aber trotzdem nochmal ein danke an die mods, die diesem, nicht immer dankbaren volke, ehrenamtlich, mit so viel Durchhaltevermögen und Engagement zur Seite steht.

So aber jetzt gute nacht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2012)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Da war wohl der Teil, der hier mitdiskutiert hat nur ein kleiner derer, die im Forum Stress schieben, lese ich das bei euch richtig heraus?



Hey, der Thread hier WAR Stress 

Ich würde es mal so sagen: Diejenigen, gegen die moderative Maßnahmen fällig werden, waren hier mehrheitlich nicht beteiligt. Aber damit war gewissermaßen auch zu rechnen - denn die meisten Problemfälle kümmern sich eben einen Dreck um die Community. Umgekehrt sind viele der hier Beteiligten durchaus an einer entspannten Athmosphäre im Forum interessiert und entsprechend relativ pflegeleicht.
Es gibt aber eine gewisse Schnittmenge (ich werde nicht sagen, wieviele User) zwischen (regen) Teilnehmern dieses Threads und häufiger negativ auffallenden Personen. Wenn diese User dann auch noch die hier zwecks Kommunikations-Verbesserung abgesprochenen Neuerungen missachten, dann kommt unweigerlich der Eindruck auf, dass es einigen hier leider nur darum ging, sich ein weiteres Mal mit der Moderation anzulegen.



> Auch schade um die vertane Arbeitszeit! Aber löschen würde ich das Unterforum trotzdem nicht. Kostet erstens wieder nur Zeit, und wer weiß, evtl. überlegt es sich ja mal jemand! Wobei ich mir da leider auch nicht so sicher bin, wenn sich bei euch schon bei insgesamt ~20 Fällen _keiner_ dieses Unterforums angenommen hat...



Löschen werden wir es garantiert nicht, schon allein weil es uns einen Ort gibt, an den wir User mit PM-Spam-Veranlagung verweisen können.




Uter schrieb:


> a) 25% ohne Antwort
> b) 25% sorry (meist wirklich so ohne einen einzigen Satz)
> c) 20% Uneinsicht (Beleidigungen sind bei mir zum Glück relativ selten, dafür gibt es gern Willkür- und Inkompetenzvorwürft, bei ausgeblendetem Spam oder geschlossenen Threads aber komischerweise öfter als bei (Ver-)Warnungen)
> d) 30% Rückfragen, die schnell geklärt sind, dann kommt a), b) oder c)


 
Meine Quoten gehen auch eher in diese Richtung, denn die der anderen Kollegen. Ich schätze mal
40% keine Reaktion
30% aggressive Reaktion
5% rein beleidigende Reaktion
20% Besserungsbelobing und/oder Nachfrage, welches Verhalten an der Stelle denn richtig gewesen wäre
5% echter Diskussionsversuch (d.h. die Leute legen tatsächlich sachlich eine andere Perspektive der Situation vor)


----------



## Der Maniac (17. Dezember 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hey, der Thread hier WAR Stress



Inwiefern? Organisatorisch?  Kann ich gut nachvollziehen! Aber es hat ja scheinbar was gebracht!


OT:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...] Schnittmenge [...]



UÄÄÄHHHH, geh mir damit weg, hab ich grad inner Uni, Diskrete Strukturen! Ich könnt manchmal Kotzen


----------



## Jimini (18. Dezember 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vielleicht braucht es da doch mehr Anlaufzeit für die Akzeptanz?


Ja, so sehe ich das zumindest. Klar, ich hatte mir erhofft, dass diese Möglichkeit etwas reger genutzt werden würde, andererseits komme ich momentan noch ganz gut via PN klar. 

Was die Reaktion auf Verwarnungen angeht, kann ich mich den genannten Erfahrungen größtenteils anschließen: die meisten Nutzer zeigen (zähneknirschend) Verständnis, manche sehen die Moderation als abgehobene Blockwarttruppe, die vom Geschehen im Forum sowieso keinen Plan hat und ein paar antworten gar nicht. 

Das für mich mit Abstand wichtigste Fazit aber ist, dass ich sehr deutlich spüre, dass der Umgang miteinander verständnisvoller geworden ist - jedenfalls ergeht es mir so. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich in den letzten Wochen und Monaten moderativ aktiver bin als in der ersten Jahreshälfte. Ich persönlich bin zufrieden damit, wie der Dialog bisher verlaufen ist, denn in meinen Augen lässt es sich hier momentan ziemlich gut aushalten - sowohl als Moderator als auch als User.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rail (4. Januar 2013)

lol und mir hat dieser komische UTER erst letztens ne verwarnung reingedrückt wg eines einzigen "rofl" mit der begründung offtopic ich mein das interessiert mich nich ob er meint irgendwelche verwarnungen auszusprechen muss wohl eh arm dran sein wenn man noch zeit hat forum mod zu sein ...egal jedenfalls im gegensatz zur argumentation in diesem thread irgendwie widersprüchlich oder teilst du jez für jeden offtopic comment ne verwarnung aus? viel spass dann dabei lol


----------



## coroc (4. Januar 2013)

Super! 

Wenns im Post nur "rofl" stand, , kann ich Uter verstehen, denn dieser Post trägt ja wohl kaum zum Thema bei, oder? Beleidigend/ Abwertend musst du auch nicht gleich werden. Ne Verwarnung ist keine Warnung. Die gibts erst bei wiederholung, würde ich behaupten. 

außerdem würde es sehr viel einfacher, wenn du ein paar Satzzeichen einbauen würdest. Danke.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Januar 2013)

Leute, beruhight euch!

Wir haben es bisher geschafft, uns über 68 Seiten meist sachlich und würdevoll zu unterhalten. Also werden wir das wohl auch weiter hinbekommen 

Anschuldigungen etc. helfen uns auch nicht weiter, Beleidigungen und abwertende Kommentare schon gar nicht!

Wenn du ein Problem mit der Moderation hast kannst du ja das extra für diesen Zweck geschaffene neue Unterforum nutzen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/besprechung-moderativer-massnahmen/3422 Ich denke, hier wird dir "geholfen" 

So, und jetzt lasst uns in Ruhe und Frieden weiter gemeinsam das Forum vollspammen. 

Grüße


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2013)

> lol und mir hat dieser komische UTER erst letztens ne verwarnung reingedrückt wg eines einzigen "rofl" mit der begründung offtopic


rofl only wäre schon ein Grund da es sich dabei um Spam handelt, und es dürfte sich dabei aber nur um eine *Warnung *gehandelt haben. Auch läßt dein 1. Satz ( ok, ist alles ein Satz  ) die entsprechende Nettiquette vermissen die man normalerweise in einem Forum pflegt. Auch eine ganze Mitgliedergruppe als Arm zu bezeichnen ist mehr als unfair. Die Wege die man beschreitet falls man ungerecht behandelt wurde wurden hier ja aufgezeigt und sind kein Fall für eine öffentliche Battle. Mit Sachlichkeit kommt man weiter.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Januar 2013)

Bitte wie von GeForce-Lover bereits geschrieben für solche Fälle das Beschwerdeforum nutzen, das eigens dafür eingerichtet wurde - dieser Thread hier ist NICHT für Einzelfälle gedacht.

Zu dem Thema hier wurde alles Nötige gesagt. Ich werde die Posts nicht löschen da es noch nicht ausgeartet ist oder es sehr viele sind - und da sie auch den Kern der Sache treffen, bitte aber nun nicht mehr darauf eingehen. Weitere Posts hierzu werden ausgeblendet.


----------



## skyscraper (5. Januar 2013)

Mal ne Frage, die was mit dem Thread zu tun hat: Hat mittlerweile schon jemand das Mod-Beschwerde-Forum genutzt? 

LG, sky


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Januar 2013)

Ja, einer. Und das nicht wegen einer Beschwerde, sondern einer Frage zu einem Review.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Januar 2013)

Warum hast du eigentlich die Links zu den Steamsthopstartseiten aus den  Post rausgenommen?
Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen, da ja  Links zu anderen Shpostarteiten aus dem Ausland in dem die disuktierten Speile ebenfalls erwerben kann nicht verboten sind.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Januar 2013)

Es geht um die Anpreisung bzw. Angebote von indizierten Spielen. Diese sind ebenso untersagt (§15 I Nr.6 JuSchG, §4 JmStV und §131 I Nr.1, Nr.4 StGB), wie der Verkauf selbst. Links dorthin sind daher ebenso zu entfernen. Wenn ich es nicht entfernen müsste, würde ich es auch nicht machen.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2013)

Nachdem dann mal ein paar Monate vergangen sind, muss ich mal ein Lob an die Moderation aussprechen. _Für mein Empfinden_ ist das Klima zwischen Usern und Mods angenehmer geworden. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Moderation mit etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl agiert, was eines meiner Hauptanliegen war.
Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich selber versucht habe, mich etwas am Riemen zu reißen und deswegen nicht mehr andauernd mit der Moderation aneinander hänge. 
Jedenfalls macht aus diesem Zusammenhang heraus, mir persönlich das Forum wieder mehr Spaß


----------



## DaStash (23. Januar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nachdem dann mal ein paar Monate vergangen sind, muss ich mal ein Lob an die Moderation aussprechen. _Für mein Empfinden_ ist das Klima zwischen Usern und Mods angenehmer geworden. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Moderation mit etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl agiert, was eines meiner Hauptanliegen war.
> Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich selber versucht habe, mich etwas am Riemen zu reißen und deswegen nicht mehr andauernd mit der Moderation aneinander hänge.
> Jedenfalls macht aus diesem Zusammenhang heraus, mir persönlich das Forum wieder mehr Spaß


Wird wohl eine Mischung aus beiden sein.  
Was mir auf jeden Fall gefällt, ist das insbesondere jene auf welche das auch ein wenig abzielte, sich angenehmer als zuvor verhalten. 

MfG


----------



## Dennisth (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

auch wenn ich den Thread hier "verschlafen" habe, würde ich gerne noch meine Meinung dazu abgeben, denn ich fühle mich hier auch angesprochen  *hust* Nailgun *hust*

Ich finde die Moderation an sich hat sich verbessert und allgemein ist auch der Umgangston im Forum besser geworden auch mit den Moderatoren.

Was mir nur aufgefallen ist, dass ich von allen Mods die hier geschrieben habe nur 2 erkenne und nur einen regelmäßig sehe . 

Edit: Ich glaube mein Melde-Button ist anders geschaltet. Ich lande wohl immer nur bei einem Mod  Nicht das ich da was gegen hätte, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich dem Mod damit etwas auf die "Nerven" gehe.


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Januar 2013)

Keine Angst. Wir kriegen alle die Meldung  Aber es gibt halt Kollegen, die sich auf gewisse Gebiete "spezialisiert" haben. Ich hab von Mobilfunk und Smartphones nämlich gar keine Ahnung. Auch nicht, was das heikle Thema "Jailbreak" angeht. Daher halte ich mich da gerne raus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Januar 2013)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Edit: Ich glaube mein Melde-Button ist anders geschaltet. Ich lande wohl immer nur bei einem Mod  Nicht das ich da was gegen hätte, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich dem Mod damit etwas auf die "Nerven" gehe.


 
Keine Sorge, der Melde-Button generiert eine e-Mail, die ALLE Mods erhalten, wenn gehst du also allen gleichzeitig auf die Nerven (ist natürlich ein Scherz^^). Es ist nur so, dass erstens bestimmte Forenbereiche nunmal intern unter den Mods entsprechend ihrer Fachkenntnis und Vorzügen sinnvoll aufgeteilt sind und zweitens eben manche Mods zu bestimmten Tages- oder Wochenzeiten aktiver sind als andere.

Wenn du also beispielsweise immer zur gleichen Zeit im gleichen Forenbereich unterwegs bist und Beiträge meldest ist die Chance auch ziemlich hoch, dass immer der gleiche Mod deine Meldung bearbeitet... das bedeutet aber nicht, dass ernstere Angelegenheiten nicht dennoch dem restlichen Team vorgelegt werden.


----------



## Standeck (10. Februar 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> *Frage an Euch User (insbesondere die, die mit einer "Gelben" schon einmal in Kontakt gekommen sind):* Fasst ihr eine gelbe Karte als _Verwarnung ohne Vorwarnung_ auf?



Ich hab den Thread jetzt bis zu dem Post gelesen und musste dazu antworten: Ja! Ich hab einmal eine gelbe Karte bekommen und sie ziemlich negativ aufgefasst. Ich fühlte mich "schuldig" und war erstmal perplex, weil ja eigentlich derjenige mit dem ich "diskutiert" habe für mich eindeutig das ist was man einen Troll nennt. Aber ich hab ja, auch ohne großes rumschreien und gezeter, bemerkt das dem anderen die Sperrung, und damit eine viel härtere Strafe zugekommen ist als mir. Aber im Fußball ist eine Gelbe Karte nun mal eine Verwarnung. Und als solche habe ich sie auch verstanden. Vielleicht sollte ein anderes Symbol dafür hergenommen werden?

MFG Standeck


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Februar 2013)

Korrigiere mich, wenn ich deinen Post jetzt falsch interpretiere.

Du schreibst, das du jemanden Troll genannt hast, weil du(!) es für eindeutig fandest, das er einer ist. Daraufhin hast du wegen "Troll" anscheinend eine gelbe Karte bekommen und fandest es unfair. Nachdem du aber gesehen hast, das dein Gegenüber gesperrt wurde, war die gelbe für dich ok? 

Wenn ich das alles richtig nun richtig verstanden habe, dann war die gelbe Karte völlig zurecht gegeben. Man kann nicht einfach Leute als Trolle bezeichnen, nur weil man selbst davon überzeugt ist. Das wäre in etwa so, als würde ich einen Polizisten als "Bullen" bezeichnen, weil das ein "normales" Schimpfwort gegenüber diesen Beamten ist und dann eine Verwarnung bekommen. Da könnte ich mich auch nicht beschweren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2013)

> Aber im Fußball ist eine Gelbe Karte nun mal eine Verwarnung


Ich habe das ganze Forum durchsucht und nix von Fußball gefunden, und bei gelbem Ampellicht gibt auch keine Verwarnung wenn die nicht schon rosa schimmert. Wenn jeder sich so verhält wie er selbst gern behandelt wird gibt es doch schonmal quasi keinen Grund für Warnungen, der Rest fällt dann quasi nur an wenn man zb konsequent Regeln ignoriert was man leider permanent auf dem Marktplatz merkt


----------



## orca113 (11. Februar 2013)

Ja wobei man im Markplatz erstmal, zumindest ich, auch schon hingewiesen wurde wenn ich die Regel missachtet hatte. Dann kann man immer noch ne Karte ziehen.

Es gab aber auch Mods und ich bin sicher die gibts immernoch die hauen direkt Verwarnungen rein.

Was ich gut finde ist die Threads in denen die Fanboy oder Hater sich bekriegen erstmal zu schliessen und dann nach einer Weile wieder aufzumachen. Das warnt alle und bestraft dann nicht noch die anderen mit die sachlich diskutieren wollen.


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Februar 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Was ich gut finde ist die Threads in denen die Fanboy oder Hater sich bekriegen erstmal zu schliessen und dann nach einer Weile wieder aufzumachen. Das warnt alle *und bestraft dann nicht noch die anderen mit die sachlich diskutieren wollen*.


 
Because fu** logic..


----------



## orca113 (11. Februar 2013)

Naja, ganz einfach, wenn man wegen Ärger im Thread den Thread komplett zu macht, weil ein paar Idioten Mist bauen, gucken die anderen die wirklich in Ruhe und sachlich über ein Thema diskutieren wollen in die Röhre.


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Februar 2013)

Es gibt bestimmte Themen in denen durchaus viel härter und schneller durchgegriffen wird, wie in anderen Themen. Das sind zum einen die ständigen Flame-Wars bei Apple vs. Samsung/Android, Intel vs. AMD und nVidia vs. AMD. Dazu kommt noch der Marktplatzbereich, weil dort mit Geld/Waren gehandelt wird, was wiederum ein sehr empfindlicher Bereich ist.

Allein von der allgemeinen Logik her, müssten viele schon wissen, das in diesen Threads immer(!) Stimmung herrscht und beim kleinsten Huster die Diskussion eskalieren kann.


----------



## Standeck (11. Februar 2013)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Korrigiere mich, wenn ich deinen Post jetzt falsch interpretiere.
> 
> Du schreibst, das du jemanden Troll genannt hast, weil du(!) es für eindeutig fandest, das er einer ist. Daraufhin hast du wegen "Troll" anscheinend eine gelbe Karte bekommen und fandest es unfair. Nachdem du aber gesehen hast, das dein Gegenüber gesperrt wurde, war die gelbe für dich ok?
> 
> Wenn ich das alles richtig nun richtig verstanden habe, dann war die gelbe Karte völlig zurecht gegeben. Man kann nicht einfach Leute als Trolle bezeichnen, nur weil man selbst davon überzeugt ist. Das wäre in etwa so, als würde ich einen Polizisten als "Bullen" bezeichnen, weil das ein "normales" Schimpfwort gegenüber diesen Beamten ist und dann eine Verwarnung bekommen. Da könnte ich mich auch nicht beschweren.



 Ich muss die korrigieren, das hast Du jetzt falsch verstanden. Ich musste aber echt herzlich lachen, weil wenn ich solche Gedankengänge gehabt hätte wäre ich echt ziemlich falsch gepolt.  

Ich hab denjenigen nicht als Troll bezeichnet. Hier ist der Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ert-sich-die-neue-geforce-10.html#post3851521

Der User mit dem ich mich angelegt hatte hat mich schlichtweg aufgeregt mit seinen haltlosen Argumenten. Ich hab erst versucht normal mit ihm umzugehen. Das half aber nichts, und dann wurde ich wütend und hab mich dazu hinreißen lassen mich auf sein Niveau hinab zu begeben. Ich fühlte mich im Recht und hab mich gegen den Kerl verteidigt und ihn irgendwann auch angegriffen und leider bin ich da auch über die Stränge geschlagen und hab dafür eine Gelbe kassiert, was auch voll in Ordnung so war, weil ich Öl ins Feuer gegossen habe. Ich habe gegen diese Maßnahme nicht das geringste mehr einzuwenden und es war aus meiner Sicht richtig wie gehandelt wurde, auch wenn ich mich im ersten Moment missverstanden gefühlt habe. Die Sperrung war aus meiner Sicht richtig für den User weil derjenige in den meisten seiner Posts nichts anderes zu tun hatte als Unruhe rein zu bringen und Leute mit Nvidia Karten zu beleidigen und zu nerven und immer und immer wieder das gleiche zu sagen. Heute gehe ich auf solche Leute gar nicht mehr ein und werde sie künftig sofort melden, dann hab ich meine Ruhe und die anständigen Forums User ebenfalls.

MFG Standeck


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Februar 2013)

Ah ok  Ja, den Thread kenne ich noch. So ein typisches Beispiel, wie eine Bemerkung gleich alles eskalieren lässt. 

Na dann will ich nichts gesagt haben.


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

Dafür gibt es aber ein extra (nicht öffentliches) Besprechungsforum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/besprechung-moderativer-massnahmen/3422


----------



## mhmdemin (17. Februar 2013)

ich will das nicht besprechen,
sondern mich beschweren !


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

Auch das kannst Du natürlich dort tun. Dafür wurde es ja extra eingerichtet


----------



## coroc (17. Februar 2013)

Und das kannst du da ja auch...

Das ist auf jeden Fall besser als hier im öffenltichen Part des Forums...

EDIT: Da war jemand schneller


----------



## mhmdemin (17. Februar 2013)

OK das wusste ich nicht, danke für deine Info werde es dort auch posten.
Ich bin auch für Regeln, aber bürokratische Hürden in so einem Thread gehören nicht hin..


----------



## turbosnake (17. Februar 2013)

Das steht afaik in den MP Reglen, wenn man die sich nicht durchliest ist man auch selbst schuld.
Aber das ist kein Thema für hier.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte dich höflich darauf hingewiesen dich bei Stephan zu melden. Aber anscheinend hast du kein Interesse daran und möchtest das gerne öffentlich austragen. Sowas hat hier absolut nichts zu suchen, da das eine interne Angelegenheit ist. Deinen Beitrag habe ich deshalb gelöscht. Bitte schreibe in das entsprechende Unterforum dein Anliegen oder direkt per PN an Stephan.



mhmdemin schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für Regeln, aber bürokratische Hürden in so einem Thread gehören nicht hin..


 
Na gut. Dann machen wir es wie im Luxx. Keine Bilder für Artikel und pushen alle 4 Stunden. Bei ersterem freue ich mich schon wieder auf User, die um ihr Geld geprellt wurden. Bei letzerem über Threads, die dann ständig oben sind und die Übersicht komplett verloren geht


----------



## mhmdemin (17. Februar 2013)

höflich und du ?
musste das Gegenteil erfahren !

wollte ich jetzt sowieso löschen
aber nur deine posting
nicht den rest.. !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2013)

Richtig dafür gibt den Besprechungsthread. Aber ist es so schwer mal die Marktplatzregeln zu lesen, dort steht doch wirklich alles drin was man beachten muss. Wenn man Artikel einstellt die in den 100 Taler Bereich kommen muss man halt im Vorfeld für ein Bild sorgen, da hilft es nicht einfach einen neuen Thread einzustellen was man als Mißachtung ansehen kann da im Thread ja die Bedingungen genannt werden und man den dann wieder freischalten kann.

*mhmdemin* wenn du jeden Tag etliche Mißachtungen ahnden müßtest würdest du auch eher nur sachlich korrekt schreiben


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Februar 2013)

zumal der Verkaufsthread seit dem 06.01. existiert und er froh sein kann, das bis dahin kein Mod den Fehler bemerkt hatte, da laut Post gestern erst die Bilder kommen sollten.


----------



## mhmdemin (17. Februar 2013)

halloo..
da meine posting gelöscht wurde
kann ich nicht darauf hinzeigen.
Habe nichts gegen die Sperrung wegen der Bilder gehabt !
Nur das ich den Link zu HWLX einfügen musste
und es nicht wusste und verwarnt wurde.

Eigentlich musste ich diesen Link zu HWLX nicht angeben
wenn ich dort keine Artikel angeboten hätte.

Ich habe HWLX nur wegen den Bewertungspunkten erwähnt, da ich hier 0 Punkte habe.

dies musste nicht verwarnt werden, da dahinter auch keine böswillige Absicht stecken konnte.
außerdem wieso noch nachhaken wenn ich von mir aus den Artikel bei HWLX
dort gelöscht hatte?  
ja nach nur 3 Minuten.. ^^


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Februar 2013)

Weil die CPU sowohl hier, als auch dort zeitgleich angeboten wurde  Und das ist nunmal Pflicht.


----------



## mhmdemin (17. Februar 2013)

hat keinen sinn
jemanden der von sich aus "innerhalb von 3 Minuten"
der seien fehler korrigiert,
noch mit Unterstellungen bombardiert und bedroht
und hier immer noch mit worten:"er froh sein kann, das bis dahin kein Mod den Fehler bemerkt hatte, da laut Post gestern erst die Bilder kommen sollten."
weiterhin nötigen will,
brauche ich auch nicht mehr zu diskutieren.

Werde auf die Reaktion der Moderation warten,
falls diese nicht objetiv ist,
brauche ich hier auch nichts mehr zu schreiben, zu besuchen und anzubieten..


----------



## McZonk (17. Februar 2013)

Jetzt reicht es langsam mit den haltlosen Unterstellungen. Der PN-Verkehr liegt mir vor und es ist in keinster Weise von *Bedrohungen *zu lesen.

Ich bitte dich jetzt eine Diskussion auf entsprechendem Niveau mit uns im entsprechenden Unterforum zu führen (ich habe dort schon gepostet) um eine Lösung auszuarbeiten.

btw: auch nochmal hier: Du wurdest nicht verwarnt, du wurdest ermahnt!


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. April 2013)

Offenbar hat dieser Brief an die Moderation nichts bewirkt. Ich hab immer noch den Eindruck, dass die Moderatoren teilweise sehr fragwürdig handeln.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. April 2013)

Kannst du das auch erleutern und nicht nur eine Behauptung hier reinschreiben?


----------



## Pokerclock (15. April 2013)

Da dieser "Eindruck" wohl nicht ganz zufällig mit einem kürzlichen Ereignis zusammenhängt, frage ich mich warum du nicht das entsprechende Unterforum benutzt? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/besprechung-moderativer-massnahmen/3422

Dafür ist es da und auch nur dort werden einzelfallbezogene "Eindrücke" besprochen. Hier jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## batmaan (15. April 2013)

Ich weiß nicht wie es jetzt ist, aber ich finde eine Verwarnung überzogen, wenn jemand was sucht und man ihn eine Ware anbietet bzw. nur fragt, ob überhaupt Interesse da ist. Damals hatte ich gleich eine Verwarnung bekommen und mir wurde nicht zuerst bescheid gesagt bzw. drum gebitten nachzureichen.


----------



## mmayr (15. April 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie es jetzt ist, aber ich finde eine Verwarnung überzogen, wenn jemand was sucht und man ihn eine Ware anbietet bzw. nur fragt, ob überhaupt Interesse da ist. Damals hatte ich gleich eine Verwarnung bekommen und mir wurde nicht zuerst bescheid gesagt bzw. drum gebitten nachzureichen.



Das stört mich auch. Wenn man mit der App online ist, hat man eben kein Bild zur Hand. Sollte Interesse da sein, wird's nachgereicht. Wo ist das Problem?
@Pokerclock:
Tut mir Leid, aber du nimmst dich selber oft zu wichtig. So kannst du dich als Jurist aufführen, aber nicht hier! Wir sind weder Kriminelle noch Kinder!


----------



## Malkav85 (15. April 2013)

mmayr schrieb:


> Das stört mich auch. Wenn man mit der App online ist, hat man eben kein Bild zur Hand. Sollte Interesse da sein, wird's nachgereicht. Wo ist das Problem?
> @Pokerclock:
> Tut mir Leid, aber du nimmst dich selber oft zu wichtig. So kannst du dich als Jurist aufführen, aber nicht hier! Wir sind weder Kriminelle noch Kinder!


 
Zu Punkt 1: Wenn man regelkonform postet, gibts auch keine Verwarnung. Das Problem ist, das es schon viele Betrugsfälle gab. Daher die markante Bilderpflicht. 
Zu Punkt 2: Es gibt Regeln und die erklärt er nunmal ausführlich. Ist mir so auch lieber, als Unklarheiten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2013)

Auf dem Marktplatz gibt es ja die festgelegten Regeln die man frei zugänglich lesen kann. Auf dem Marktplatz werden so oft die Regeln mißachtet, da kann ich es nachvollziehen das mit strenger Hand regiert wird damit es nicht permanent ausufert.



> Das stört mich auch. Wenn man mit der App online ist, hat man eben kein Bild zur Hand. Sollte Interesse da sein, wird's nachgereicht. Wo ist das Problem?


Dann muss man halt eben warten bis man das Bild zur Hand hat


----------



## Cook2211 (16. April 2013)

mmayr schrieb:


> Das stört mich auch. Wenn man mit der App online ist, hat man eben kein Bild zur Hand. Sollte Interesse da sein, wird's nachgereicht.



Mit der App kann man auch Fotos posten. 

Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass einem unterwegs siedend heiß einfällt, dass man unbedingt etwas im PCGHX Forum verkaufen muss und man keine Zeit mehr hat um zu warten, bis man zuhause ist. 

Ich selber hatte auch schon wegen der Fotopflicht ärger bekommen, aber es ist halt wie es ist. Einfach an die Regeln halten, und alles ist ok.


----------



## turbosnake (16. April 2013)

Nur muss das Geräte keine Kamera haben


----------



## Cook2211 (16. April 2013)

Und was ändert das, an der Tatsache als solches? Befreit das dann von der Fotopflicht, weil das eigene Smartphone keine Fotos machen kann?

Nein, es gibt Regeln für die die Verkaufsthreads, und daran sollte man sich halten. So einfach ist das.

Und im Sinne der Moderation kann ich diese Regeln voll und ganz verstehen. Wäre es beispielsweise erlaubt, die Bilder nachzureichen, dann würde das einzig und alleine dazu führen, dass die Moderation ständig hinter Usern herlaufen müsste, die "zufällig" ständig vergessen ihre Bilder einzustellen, und das kann nicht Sinn der Sache sein.


----------



## Murdoch (16. April 2013)

Man kann den Marktplatz auch einfach wie ich zb meiden. Wo anders verkaufte es sich einfacher und problemloser. 

Wenn man also mit den Regeln nicht klar kommt einfach nicht nutzen. Fertig.


----------



## mmayr (16. April 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mit der App kann man auch Fotos posten.
> 
> Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass einem unterwegs siedend heiß einfällt, dass man unbedingt etwas im PCGHX Forum verkaufen muss und man keine Zeit mehr hat um zu warten, bis man zuhause ist.
> 
> Ich selber hatte auch schon wegen der Fotopflicht ärger bekommen, aber es ist halt wie es ist. Einfach an die Regeln halten, und alles ist ok.



Soll ich die Hardware mit mir mitschleifen, damit ich bei Bedarf ein Foto machen kann?
Wenn ich unterwegs lese, dass jemand etwas sucht, werde ich hoffentlich darauf hinweisen dürfen, dass ich dieses besitze und anbiete. Bilder werden bei Interesse nachgereicht. Wo ist da ein Betrug möglich und wo ist das Problem dabei?


----------



## Cook2211 (16. April 2013)

mmayr schrieb:


> Soll ich die Hardware mit mir mitschleifen, damit ich bei Bedarf ein Foto machen kann?
> Wenn ich unterwegs lese, dass jemand etwas sucht, werde ich hoffentlich darauf hinweisen dürfen, dass ich dieses besitze und anbiete. Bilder werden bei Interesse nachgereicht. Wo ist da ein Betrug möglich und wo ist das Problem dabei?



Also ich hatte noch nie spontan die Idee, etwas zu verkaufen. Wenn ich etwas verkaufen möchte, z.B. im PCGHX Forum, dann bereite ich das vor, mache also z.B. Fotos und lade sie bei Bedarf hoch. So sind nun mal die Regeln. Und wie gesagt, finde ich speziell diese Regel durchaus nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Malkav85 (16. April 2013)

mmayr schrieb:


> Wo ist da ein Betrug möglich und wo ist das Problem dabei?



Weil du ein Angebot schon abgibts. Kein Anbieten von Sachen ab/über 100 Euro ohne Foto.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. April 2013)

Man sollte vielleicht anmerken, dass wir NICHT primär eine Handelsplattform sind!

Der Marktplatz ist ein notwendigerweise streng reglementierter Bereich der nur existiert, um unseren Usern das gelegentliche Kaufen und Verkaufen von zumeist Hardwareteilen zu ermöglichen da wir das im Rest des Forums (also "verteilt") nicht kontrollieren könnten und entsprechende Gesetze (nicht: Regeln!) nicht befolgen könnten.

Wir sind keine professionelle Marktplattform und versuchen hier nur, gesetzeskonform und möglichst transparent Handel unter Usern zu ermöglichen, was unser momentanes System unumgänglich macht.

Wenn nun Ansprüche kommen wie "ich möchte zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit von jedem beliebigen Handy aus ohne Rücksicht auf Regeln und ähnliches mein Zeug verkaufen" tut uns das Leid aber diesen Wunsch kann unsere Plattform nicht erfüllen - dafür ist sie auch nicht gedacht.

In dem Falle bietet das Internet genügend andere gewerbliche Verkaufsportale, die solche Dinge erlauben - nur sind die im Gegensatz zu uns meist nicht kostenlos.


Du hast also zwei Möglichkeiten:
Halte dich an die Marktplatzregeln (wo du das Bild hernimmst und wie du es machst ist deine Sache) und du bekommst keine Probleme mit der Leitung und kannst den kostenlosen Marktplatz nutzen - oder verkauf es bei eBay und Konsorten gegen Gebühr. Deine Wahl.


----------



## mmayr (16. April 2013)

... ich spar mir meine Nerven und meine Zeit.


----------



## McClaine (16. April 2013)

Also ich finds ok und fair was im Marktplatz so läuft. In dringenden Fällen kann man suchenden usw auch ne pm schreiben... ^^


----------



## Painkiller (17. April 2013)

McClaine schrieb:


> Also ich finds ok und fair was im Marktplatz so läuft. In dringenden Fällen kann man suchenden usw auch ne pm schreiben... ^^


 
An dieser Stelle sei noch erwähnt, das es für PN-Deals keinen Support seitens der Moderation gibt. Wenn ihr also auf der sicheren Seite sein wollt, dann schließt euren Handel bitte transparent und nachvollziehbar ab.  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## mmayr (17. April 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle sei noch erwähnt, das es für PN-Deals keinen Support seitens der Moderation gibt. Wenn ihr also auf der sicheren Seite sein wollt, dann schließt euren Handel bitte transparent und nachvollziehbar ab.
> 
> Gruß
> Pain



Wie sieht dieser Support aus? 
PNs können durch die Moderation doch auch eingesehen werden, oder?

Weiters, wer kauft denn schon, ohne vorher ein dementsprechendes Bild verlangt zu haben?


----------



## Softy (17. April 2013)

mmayr schrieb:


> PNs können durch die Moderation doch auch eingesehen werden, oder?



Nein.

Sonst wäre ich schon 3x lebenslänglich gesperrt 

(Kleiner Scherz  )


----------



## Painkiller (17. April 2013)

> Wie sieht dieser Support aus?


Zunächst mal nehmen wir  Kontakt via PN sowie Messengern zu der Person auf, die mit ihrer  Leistung im Verzug ist. Dort bitten wir um eine Stellungnahme innerhalb  eines gewissen Zeitraums zu dem ganzen Thema und versuchen zu  vermitteln. Bei dem Großteil klappt das auch ganz gut, so das wir den  Fall relativ schnell lösen können. 

Meldet sich diese Person  jedoch bei uns nicht, obwohl sie Online war (was man ja durchaus sehen  kann), kommt der nächste Schritt. Dem User werden die Rechte für den  Marktplatz entzogen. Der normale Account bleibt jedoch zur Kontaktaufnahme geöffnet. Meistens bringt diese angedrohte Maßnahme die Leute zur Vernunft. 

Aufgrund des Datenschutzes ist es uns leider nicht gestattet persönliche Daten raus zu geben.



> PNs können durch die Moderation doch auch eingesehen werden, oder?


Genau das ist der weit verbreitete Glauben, welcher nun mal nicht stimmt. Das PN-System ist für uns Moderatoren nicht einsehbar.



> Weiters, wer kauft denn schon, ohne vorher ein dementsprechendes Bild verlangt zu haben?


Die Vergangenheit hat uns leider schon oft bewiesen, das es solche Leute durchaus gibt. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## XE85 (17. April 2013)

mmayr schrieb:


> Wie sieht dieser Support aus?



Es wird von unserer Seite versucht in der Sache (zwischen den Parteien) zu vermitteln - sofern der Deal gemäß unseren MP Regeln abgelaufen ist. Am häufigsten trifft dies wohl bei ungerechtfertigten Bewertungen zu.



mmayr schrieb:


> Weiters, wer kauft denn schon, ohne vorher ein dementsprechendes Bild verlangt zu haben?



Also wenn man in so manches Forum schaut wo ein Bild nicht Pflicht ist, leider genug. Es soll auch Foren geben in denen man MP Probleme öffentlich (zumindest für MP zugelassene User) autragen lässt weil man in der Moderation möglicherweise mit der Problemlösung gar nicht nachkommt.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. April 2013)

Die Bilderpflicht hat sich insoweit bewährt, als dass Betrugsfälle mit nicht vorhandener Ware eingedämmt wurden. Vor der Regeleinführung hatten wir leider vereinzelte Fälle, die tatsächlich mehrere User betrafen und jeweils dreistellige Euro-Beträge an Schaden verursachten. Mir ist kein Fall bekannt (jedenfalls keiner der uns vorgetragen wurde), der mit fehlender Ware zu tun hatte, seitdem diese Bilderregel besteht.

Aus der Erfahrung vieler PN-Gespräche mit betroffenen Usern kann ich nur davor warnen PN-Deals abzuschließen. Wenn es zu echten Betrugsfällen kommt, dann über den PN-Handel. Sollten User unaufgefordert Waren per PN anbieten, wären wir dankbar, wenn uns diese PN dann gemeldet werden würden. Das betrifft insbesondere Spiele ab 18 bzw. indizierte Spiele. Wenn wir von einem solchen PN-Handel Wind bekommen, wird es für beide Seiten ungemütlich(sofern beide Seiten den Handel vollziehen wollen). Das PN-System mag zwar nicht für die Moderation einsehbar sein (sofern die PN nicht gemeldet wurden), es ist aber dennoch Teil des Forums und unterliegt damit den Forenregeln.


----------



## mmayr (17. April 2013)

Danke für die ausführlichen Erklärungen!


----------



## Der Maniac (17. April 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> [...]
> Das betrifft insbesondere Spiele ab 18 bzw. indizierte Spiele. Wenn wir von einem solchen PN-Handel Wind bekommen, wird es für beide Seiten ungemütlich(sofern beide Seiten den Handel vollziehen wollen). Das PN-System mag zwar nicht für die Moderation einsehbar sein (sofern die PN nicht gemeldet wurden), es ist aber dennoch Teil des Forums und unterliegt damit den Forenregeln.


 
Wie sieht das denn aus, wenn man FSK-18 Titel und Indizierte Spiele/Whatever jemanden hier im Forum anbietet per PN und diese ihm dann im RL persönlich übergibt, also kein Päckchen sondern von Hand zu Hand? Ist das Forum bzw. PCGH dann rechtlich ausm Schneider? Würde mich gerade mal interessieren


----------



## Murdoch (17. April 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn aus, wenn man FSK-18 Titel und Indizierte Spiele/Whatever jemanden hier im Forum anbietet per PN und diese ihm dann im RL persönlich übergibt, also kein Päckchen sondern von Hand zu Hand? Ist das Forum bzw. PCGH dann rechtlich ausm Schneider? Würde mich gerade mal interessieren


 
Meine Güte. Nein heißt Nein. 
Meld dich bei roteerdbeere an, da kannste sowas verkaufen.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. April 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Meine Güte. Nein heißt Nein.
> Meld dich bei roteerdbeere an, da kannste sowas verkaufen.


 
Man könnte sich natürlich übers Forum verabreden um sich persönlich zu treffen.  Dann hat der Verkauf nichts mehr mit dem Forum zu tun.


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Meine Güte. Nein heißt Nein.


 
!


----------



## Pokerclock (17. April 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn aus, wenn man FSK-18 Titel und Indizierte Spiele/Whatever jemanden hier im Forum anbietet per PN und diese ihm dann im RL persönlich übergibt, also kein Päckchen sondern von Hand zu Hand? Ist das Forum bzw. PCGH dann rechtlich ausm Schneider? Würde mich gerade mal interessieren



Das Forum ist grundsätzlich aus dem Schneider, solange der Betreiber nichts davon weiß, aber man wird den Betreiber als erstes Anschreiben, wenn was abgelaufen ist, was nicht so hätte ablaufen dürfen > Arbeitsaufwand. Die Regel soll aber auch dazu dienen, dass die Handelspartner nicht in eine rechtliche Falle tappen. Man erkennt das ja schon an deiner Fragestellung, dass wohl kaum bis gar kein rechtliches Hintergrundwissen da ist. Und wir sind nicht dazu da rechtsberatend tätig zu werden.  Dementsprechend wird selbst die Anbahnung eines solchen Kaufvertrags hier unterbunden.


----------



## Der Maniac (17. April 2013)

Alles klar! Und ja, ich bin rechtlich nicht so ganz bewandert, daher auch die Frage  Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Pokerclock (17. April 2013)

Der Verkauf von PC-Spielen ab 18 hat sich dank Steam ja ohnehin so gut wie erledigt. Übrig bleiben noch die Konsolen-Versionen (die nicht Haupt-Zielgruppe des Forums sind) und ganz neu die Steam-Gifts oder gleich ganze Accounts. Die sind (soweit gegen Geld verkauft wird) sogar noch einmal ein Sonderfall, da Verstoß gegen die Steam-Nutzungsbedingungen + etwaige urheberrechtliche Probleme. Den meisten will auch nicht so recht in den Kopf, dass auch eine reine Schenkung (= Überlassung) von solchen Spielen Jugendschutzrecht berührt.


----------



## Metalic (14. August 2013)

Ja ich weiß, der Thread ist schon älter und der letzte Beitrag auch schon aus dem April. Aber da es hier so schöne Diskussionen gab, schreibe ich einfach hier rein.

Kann es sein, dass vereinzelte Moderatoren in der letzten Zeit übers Ziel hinaus schießen mit ihren Maßnahmen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. August 2013)

Hi Metalic,

ich möchte an der Stelle nochmal betonen, dass tiefer greifende Entscheidungen die über das normale "Alltagsgeschäft" herausgehen üblicherweise vor der Durchführung intern im Team besprochen werden, mindestens aber dokumentiert werden (beispielsweise wenn ein User gesperrt wird).

Von daher ist hier das über das Ziel hinaus schießen _einzelner _Moderatoren schon nicht wirklich möglich ohne dass jemand von uns seine Position tatsächlich missbrauchen und auf eigene Faust "rumschießen" würde - und so etwas ist nicht vorgekommen (das wäre wohl äußerst schnell aufgeflogen...).

Insgesamt habe ich nicht den Eindruck, dass die moderativen Maßnahmen sich in vergangener Zeit merklich geändert hätten abgesehen von der Tatsache dass Sommerferien sind/waren und in dieser Zeit generell mehr Arbeit für uns anliegt (den Grund kann sich jeder selbst denken).

Es liegt leider in der Natur der Sache, dass manche User besser oder schlechter mit dem Forenleben hier klarkommen und auch jeder einen anderen Eindruck von uns gewinnt. Wenn sich dann mal mehrere dieser User treffen die einen negativen Eindruck haben und das verbreiten entstehen schnell solche Beschwerden die in den meisten Fällen aber keine echte Grundlage haben (was man im Beschwerdeforum sehen kann, die meisten Angelegenheiten können schnell zum Einverständnis beider Seiten geklärt werden).
Übrigens gibts man solls nicht glauben auch das Gegenteil - User die sehr überzeugt von unserer Arbeit sind und auch entsprechend loben... nur wird das eher selten öffentlich getan. 

Falls du in welcher Richtung auch immer ein konkretes Anliegen an uns hast würde ich dich bitten dies im "Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen" Forum zu posten (Link findest du in meiner Signatur).

Gruß, Alki


----------



## Klutten (14. August 2013)

Dem letzten Satz kann ich nur beipflichten. Wenn du selbst, oder auch in Verbindung mit anderen Usern unserer Community das Gefühl hast, dass irgend jemand zu Unrecht sanktioniert wurde, dann teile uns den konkreten Fall bitte im verlinkten Unterforum mit. In Ruhe lässt sich alles klären, ohne dass öffentlich Personen an den Pranger gestellt werden. 

Aus dieser Fragestellung heraus...



Metalic schrieb:


> Kann es sein, ...?



...schlussfolgere ich mal, dass es dir nicht unbedingt um einen bestimmten Fall geht.


----------



## Metalic (14. August 2013)

Nein es geht mir um keinen bestimmten Fall.
Als dieses Thread hier "damals" entstand habe ich ihn regelmäßig verfolgt, auch wenn es mich zu dieser Zeit nicht selbst betroffen hat. Aber bei dem einen oder anderen Beitrag hier musste ich echt schlucken.
Ich bin ja nun auch nicht erst seit gestern hier registriert aber kam bisher eigentlich mit jedem gut klar und ich zähle mich nun auch nicht zu den Nutzern, die auf Krawall gebürstet sind.

Aber in letzter Zeit habe ich einfach das Gefühl, irgendwas läuft doch da nicht ganz richtig. Zum Teil natürlich auch weil ich jetzt selbst betroffen bin und meinen ersten Punkt sammeln durfte. Auch bekomme ich in den letzten Tagen immer mehr von Bekannten hier aus dem Forum zu hören, was sie denn angeblich wieder verbrochen haben und was für lächerliche Konsequenzen gezogen werden.
Ohne jetzt auf etwas bestimmtes einzugehen, bei einigen Entscheidungen da fasse ich mir doch an den Kopf. Und genau deshalb schrieb ich "vereinzelte Moderatoren". Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass diese Entscheidungen die da getroffen werden unter den Mods abgesprochen werden. Ich bin gerne hier in diesem Forum, aber meiner Meinung nach sollte der ein oder andere eurer Kollegen mal 1-2 Sekunden nachdenken, was er oder sie da überhaupt tut.


----------



## Malkav85 (14. August 2013)

Sorry, aber du äußerst dich hier nicht konkret und kritisierst wild auf "einzelne" los. Nenn bitte konkrete Fälle oder hör auf hier Feuer zu legen. 

Welche "Bekannten" haben denn etwas verbrochen was "lächerlich" gewesen ist? Welcher Mod war beteiligt? Bei welchen Beiträgen musst du "schlucken"?

Wenn Leute hier Probleme haben, dann gibt es einen Beschwerdeforum dafür. Dort kann gerne von den Betroffenen alles gepostet werden, wenn sie sich ungerecht behandelt fühlen. 

Ich persönlich bin der letzte, der sich gegen Kritik sträubt. Aber was du gerade machst, geht mir gegen den Strich. Das sage ich dir hier offen und ehrlich. 

Wir Mods sind auch nur Menschen die ihre Freizeit opfern und nicht wie Solzialpädagogen im Stuhlkreis sitzen.


----------



## Metalic (14. August 2013)

Ich habe bewusst niemanden direkt angesprochen oder erwähnt. Ich möchte auch auf keinen besonderen Vorfall eingehen, ich war einfach nur der Meinung, dass das was ich sagen wollte hier gut reinpasst. Auch wenn der ganze Thread schon etwas älter ist. Ich will ja nun auch nicht für alles einen neuen Thread eröffnen und euer Beschwerdeforum wurde mir ja eine Seite vorher auch schon von Incredible Alk "ans Herz gelegt". Dort habe ich aber bewusst nicht rein geschrieben weil ich dieses Thema hier viel passender finde. Wenn es nicht so sein soll, dann löscht meine Beiträge. 
Das letzte was ich möchte ist die Stimmung hier anzuheizen. Wenn es jemand so aufnimmt, in diese Richtung sollte es zumindest nicht gehen. Aber wie war das noch gleich mit der Meinungsfreiheit, die auch in den Forenregeln erwähnt wird?


So, ich weiß nun nicht wie lange ich an diesem Beitrag saß, ich habe vieles wieder gelöscht, vieles neu geschrieben und wieder gelöscht. Ich werde mich die Tage mal hinsetzen nach Feierabend und in euer Beschwerdeforum schreiben wenn ich die Zeit finde. Bei dem Wetter sitze ich lieber auf dem Motorrad.


----------



## Redbull0329 (14. August 2013)

Hören wir mal auf um den heißen Brei herumzureden:

Was Metalic ansprechen wollte, ist dass Powerclock Bobi dafür gebannt hat, dass er im Battlefield 3 Thread einen Screenshot aus Battlefield 3 gepostet hat. 
Die Begründung: Offtopic. Was soll der Quatsch? 
Des weiterem wurde ihm damit gedroht dass sein Erstaccount dauerhaft entfernt werde, sollte er sich als Gast darüber beschweren wollen.


----------



## McZonk (14. August 2013)

Mit Unterstellungen und definitiv falschen Anschuldigungen kommen wir hier bestimmt konstruktiv weiter, vielen Dank für den tollen Beitrag. 

Als Mod kenne ich übrigens die Standardfloskel hinsichtlich dem Anlegen von Doppelaccounts recht gut - da steht meines Wissens nach nicht viel drin hinsichtlich "Drohungen" oder dem "Beschweren als Gast". Der Hinweis dient lediglich dazu die User daran zu erinnern, dass das Anlegen eines weiteren Accounts (ungleich Gast!) Konsequenzen zur Folge hat, welche die Sperre verlängern können. Im selben Zug wird eine Email-Adresse genannt über welche der Kontakt zur Forenleitung auch weiterhin möglich ist, ohne eben eine längere Sperre _aus Versehen_, weil man der Forenleitung noch etwas Wichtiges (?) mitzuteilen hat, auszulösen.

So aus dem Kontext gerissen, liest sich der Konflikt in einem BF3-Thread einen BF3-Screenshot zu posten und dafür gebannt zu werden natürlich als Willkür und falsch. Bobi kann nach der Rückkehr gerne das Beschwerdeforum nutzen, um den Fall mit uns zu besprechen. Ich sage an dieser Stelle nur soviel dazu, dass man den Kontext kennen muss und die Sperre nachvollziehen zu können und dass diese durch mehrere Moderatoren besprochen und beschlossen worden ist... Ich sehe den Sachverhalt gerade selbst das erste Mal, kann ihn aber in der internen Dokumentation sauber nachvollziehen. So kann ich mich definitiv hinter die Kollegen stellen und sehe hier alles andere als Willkür. 

Allerdings stellen sich mir dann wirklich die Nackenhaare auf, wenn hier von anderen Usern (die den Sachverhalt dann eben nur einseitig erzählt bekommen haben) gegen die Moderation bzw. einzelne Mitglieder gearbeitet wird und Sachverhalte völlig falsch öffentlich dargestellt / angeprangert werden.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. August 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Die Begründung: Offtopic. Was soll der Quatsch?
> Des weiterem wurde ihm damit gedroht dass sein Erstaccount dauerhaft entfernt werde, sollte er sich als Gast darüber beschweren wollen.



Ohne hier nun den gesamten Inhalt einer Benachrichtigung zu posten, muss es ausreichen zu sagen, dass dies nicht dem Inhalt der Benachrichtigung entspricht. Ich schlage vor, dass der betroffene User sich direkt über die E-Mail-Adresse meldet, die ihm mitgeteilt wurde. Die steht auch in den Forenregeln drin. 

Moderative Maßnahmen gegenüber bestimmten Usern, werden aber grundsätzlich nicht gegenüber Dritten diskutiert. Weder hier, noch im Kontakt-Unterforum. Der Betroffene muss schon selbst Kontakt aufnehmen. 

Grundsätzliche Dinge (wie beispielsweise die Situation in einem bestimmten Sammelthread ) können aber im Kontakt-Forum besprochen werden. Dafür ist es da, so wie es hier im Thread auch gefordert wurde. Also sollte man es auch benutzen und nicht zu Gunsten einer hitzigen und oftmals missverstandenen öffentlichen Debatte zur Seite räumen, wenn es gerade passt.


----------



## Teutonnen (15. August 2013)

Ohne mich damit beschäftigt zu haben, möchte ich anmerken, dass es einfach komisch rüberkommt. 

Ich meine, ich hab für RICHTIG* Offtopic ne Verwarnung bekommen, um das mal ins Verhältnis zu setzen.
*@BF3-Forum: Ach, wen's interessiert - Bayern führt gegen Dortmund


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2013)

Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass seit diesem Thread eher lockerer moderiert wird, aber zu eurem BF3-Debakel kann und will ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2013)

Ich verstehe es eh nicht, wenn man sich mal im Vorfeld die Regeln verinnerlicht kann man vieles vermeiden. Die Regeln sind halt klar definiert und damit sollten die Strafen bekannt sein. Natürlich mag es einen Ermessensspielraum geben nur auf Nachsicht sollte man nicht zwingend hoffen. Regeln sind Regeln und je nach Vergehen  gibt es halt einen Ermessensspielraum je nachdem auf wen man trifft.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. August 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> So, ich weiß nun nicht wie lange ich an diesem Beitrag saß, ich habe vieles wieder gelöscht, vieles neu geschrieben und wieder gelöscht. Ich werde mich die Tage mal hinsetzen nach Feierabend und in euer Beschwerdeforum schreiben wenn ich die Zeit finde. Bei dem Wetter sitze ich lieber auf dem Motorrad.


 
Gut, ich kann das nachvollziehen und entschuldige mich auch, wenn meine Antwort etwas zu harsch klang, aber ich hatte ein Posting so verstanden nach dem Motto: "Ich hab nix beizutragen, also schließe ich mich dem Mob an", was leider in der Vergangenheit öfter der Fall war. 



Metalic schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter sitze ich lieber auf dem Motorrad.


Hätte ich nen Führerschein dafür, würd ich das auch lieber machen


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2013)

Hab vor einer Woche auch meinen ersten Verwarnpunkt eingefahren...
Geht einem richtig auf den Keks, musste dann halt noch lernen, dass ontopic Beiträge mit offtopic Zugabe zu einer Verwarnung führen können.
Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn das Mod Team die Regeln wirklich zu 100% durchzieht, dann wäre hier so gut wie jeder permabanned.
Bezüglich meines Falles... hab ich einen entsprechenden Thread im nicht öffentlichen Diskussionsforum erstellt nach meiner Verwarnung und vernünftig mit einigen Mitgliedern des Teams
darüber diskutiert und die Sache war aus der Welt.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, seid froh, dass das Team nicht wirklich zu 100% den regeln entsprechend durchgreift, denn in sehr sehr vielen Beiträgen tummeln sich auch
offtopic parts, normalerweise könnte dies ja geahndet werden, nur dann wären die Mods sehr schnell nur noch unter sich im Forum 
In meiner "Unterredung" mit dem Team, sah ich Mods die wirklich nett agieren, nur einer war da (nenne jetzt keine Namen), mit dem ist echt nicht zu Spaßen 
Mit seinem ersten post war schon klar, von Nettigkeit etc, keine Spur...

Schlussendlich kam dann ein Mod, welcher wirklich nett schrieb, soll bedeuten, ein klein wenig Nettigkeit hat genügt alle Wogen zu glätten und mein "gebrochenes Herzilein" zu besänftigen 
Zumal ich mich über diesen Mod beschwert hatte, war es dieser, der mir wirklich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "innerlich" half.
Einerseits denke ich nun, ein klein wenig Nettigkeit würde dem Mod nicht schaden, andererseits wiederum, kann

1. Jeder mal einen schlechten Tag haben und nicht unbedingt Bock auf Nettigkeit haben
2. Irgendwann einem die Nettigkeit abhanden kommt mit allem, womit man es im RL + im Forum zu tun hat
3. Keiner gezwungen ist, hier mit einem der Verwarnt wurde mit einem Punkt, nett umzugehen.

Alles in allem, bin ich zufrieden mit dem guten Job, den die Mods hier machen, klar jeder ist mal enttäuscht über eine Verwarnung oder einen Strafpunkt,
nur vergesst nicht, wenn das Team wirklich Regelkonform agiert und alles ahndet, wäre fast keiner von uns noch hier.
Von dem her, nebenher ein dickes Lob an das Team und es ist echt schön, dass ihr hier für Ordnung sorgt.


Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## DaStash (16. August 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will ist, seid froh, dass das Team nicht wirklich zu 100% den regeln entsprechend durchgreift, denn in sehr sehr vielen Beiträgen tummeln sich auch
> offtopic parts, normalerweise könnte dies ja geahndet werden, nur dann wären die Mods sehr schnell nur noch unter sich im Forum


Genau so ist es. Entweder man greift strikt in jedem Fall durch oder aber läßt es generell, wenn man eine Gleichbehandlung nicht garantieren kann. Bei reinen OT Beiträgen ist das natürlich was anderes.

MfG


----------



## Metalic (16. August 2013)

Ach da kam ja noch einiges dazu. 
Ich glaube das kam von Anfang an von mir auch etwas blöd rüber. Ich habe absolut nichts gegen die Mods. Kam vielleicht wie ein Seitenhieb rüber. (Lieblingsmod bleibt Klutten  )

Als mein Post entstand war ich nur leicht angesäuert durch meinen Verwarnungspunkt und die Sperren von zwei Leuten, mit denen ich Abends regelmäßig ne Runde spiele. 

Wenn ich nochmal schlechte Laune habe geht der Beitrag direkt ins "Beschwerdeforum"!


----------



## Dennisth (16. August 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Entweder man greift strikt in jedem Fall durch oder aber läßt es generell, wenn man eine Gleichbehandlung nicht garantieren kann. Bei reinen OT Beiträgen ist das natürlich was anderes.
> 
> MfG


 
Ich denke mal es kommt auf den Mod an und ob dieser im selben Thread schon einmal auf OT hingewiesen hat. Dazu kommt natürlich auch, wie viel von diesem Beitrag OT ist. 

Man sieht es ja "gerade" im BF3-Cheater Reportingthread. Pokerclock ist ja ein "(Hobby-) Jurist" und er muss nun mal da für Ordnung sorgen wo es die meisten "Probleme" gibt. Siehe Apple-Threads, Jailbreak / Root-Diskussionen und im BF3-Thread wenn es da nicht Regelkonform zugeht. 

Ich kann mich noch an die "lustige" Diskussion mit Nailgun über Apple-Nutzer erinnern . Ich habe dafür auch eine Karte bekommen und ich habe auch mit dem Mod darüber geredet. Er (der Mod) war aber stehts freundlich und hatte auch Verständnis für meine Aussage, aber die war nun mal nicht Regelkonform. 

Allgemein finde ich aber, dass die Moderation UND die Community nun besser funktionieren. Es geht fast nur noch um OT-Beitrage und der Holzhammer kommt sanfter zum Einsatz 

Die Mods sind halt auch nur Menschen und WENN mal ein Fehler passiert, kann man ja immer noch mit Ihnen darüber reden. 

Trotzdem wette ich darauf, dass Pokerclock mich verfolgt   Beitrag posten + einen melden und 3 Minuten später hängt sein Post unter meinem


----------



## DaStash (16. August 2013)

Jop stimmt schon. Allerdings kann ich das auch gut nachvollziehen, da ich das auch selber oft sehe und nebenbei gemerkt auch nicht so schlimm finde aber auch weiß das es eine Möglichkeit der Abmahnung ist, welche durchaus "gefühlt" in bestimmten Situationen eingesetzt wird. Da ist es nicht verwunderlich wenn man eine persönliche Ambition vermutet. Grundsätzlich hast du aber Recht, ich finde auch, dass das Klima seit dem etwas besser geworden ist.

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn das Mod Team die Regeln wirklich zu 100% durchzieht, dann wäre hier so gut wie jeder permabanned.


 
An der Stelle würde ich ganz gerne mal eine gewisse Statistik in den Raum stellen um die Größenordnungen um die es hier geht ein wenig deutlich zu machen... es kann keine Rede davon sein dass jeder User hier Karten ohne Ende hätte, der bei weitem größte Teil hat keine.

Wir haben im Forum aktuell 98.736 Benutzer. Es sind dabei momentan 1014, die es im Laufe der Zeit geschafft haben, mit ihrem Verhalten in unsere Dokumentationen zu kommen - und von denen sind weit mehr als die Hälfte ich nenne es mal "Karteileichen" die entweder nie wieder "böse" waren oder im Härtefall dauerhaft gesperrt wurden.

Wir reden hier also von ganz grob geschätzt vielleicht 100 oder 200 Nutzern die recht regelmäßig auffallen, die anderen fast 100.000 User (oder feirerweise gesagt 10.000 tatsächlich aktive Accounts) haben niemals (moderativen) Kontakt mit uns!

Ich muss dich also enttäuschen - selbst wenn wir den übelsten Holzhammer schwingen würden den wir finden können würde sich die Zahl der PCGHX-Nutzer nur um etwa 0,1 - 0,2% verringern.


----------



## DaStash (16. August 2013)

Mich würde mal interessieren wieviele von den Accounts Leichen bzw. Doppelaccounts sind.

MfG


----------



## Malkav85 (16. August 2013)

Och, wir hatten schon User, die bis zu 20 Accounts angelegt hatten und mehr. Teilweise sogar innerhalb von wenigen Minuten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2013)

@Alk
Da hast du etwas zu optimistisch gerechnet, da du dich nur auf die beziehst, die wirklich unangenehm aufgefallen sind. 
Würde man die Regeln ohne wenn und aber eiskalt durch setzen, wären sicher mehr gesperrt, aber über 10% würde man selbst dann nicht kommen.


----------



## Monsjo (16. August 2013)

Die meisten Leute lassen sich halt ihren Knecht zusammenstellen, und melden sich danach alle halbe Jahre für kleinere Fragen. Wer kaum schreibt, kann auch kaum grenzwertige Posts schreiben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2013)

Wenn man aber die OT/SPAM-Regel 100% konsequent durchziehen wollte müssten wir auch 100% aller Posts lesen und moderieren - dafür haben wir 300 Mods zu wenig. 

Wir reagieren auf sowas ja nur wenns uns mehr oder weniger zufällig auffällt oder wenn gemeldet wird. Natürlich weiß man aus Erfahrung welche Threads und Themen da immer besonders anfällig sind aber wie gesagt alle Posts da zu "kontrollieren" ist ja völlig unmöglich.


Was die Mehrfachaccounts angeht... wir haben (meines Wissens) keine Zahlen wie viele wirklich Mehrfachaccounts sind, haben aber wirklich die von Malkavian genannten Granaten die in 5 Minuten 20 Accounts anlegen nur um uns ärgern zu wollen.

@Monsjo: Da hast du natürlich Recht. Aber selbst wenn ich mal von nur rund 5000 Usern ausgehe die wirklich regelmäßig hier sind und viele Posts verfassen haben wahrscheinlich wohl immer noch unter 10% von denen irgendwelche Verwarnungen (die genauen Zahlen dazu kenne ich nicht aber es sind wirklich nicht viele mit denen man regelmäßig zu tun hat).


----------



## Löschzwerg (16. August 2013)

Für mich gibt es bis jetzt keinen Anlass zur Beschwerde. Mag vielleicht aber auch daran liegen dass ich nicht zu jedem Thema meinen Senf abgeben und immer das letzte Wort haben muss 

Spätestens wenn es zu irgendwelchen News oder Gerüchten nichts neues mehr zu berichten gibt und alles durchgekaut wurde, neigen Themen oft dazu ins Offtopic abzudriften. Wobei Offtopic auch nicht gleich Offtopic ist, manchmal überschneiden sich Themengebiete einfach. 
Ein Hinweis der Moderation sollte in den meisten Fällen ausreichen, sofern die Diskussion nicht schon ausgeartet ist. Wer sich nicht dran hält muss dann mit den Konsequenzen leben, so sehe ich das.

Ne, ich denke die Mods hier machen einen guten Job.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. August 2013)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Trotzdem wette ich darauf, dass Pokerclock mich verfolgt   Beitrag posten + einen melden und 3 Minuten später hängt sein Post unter meinem



Das war mehr Zufall. Die gemeldeten Beiträge werden uns per E-Mail zugesendet. Bei mir läuft das alles im Outlook zusammen. Wenn ich am PC sitze, kann es gut sein, dass ich das binnen weniger Minuten zu sehen bekomme.  Bei den Kollegen läuft das meist kaum anders.

Da immer mehr rechtliche Angelegenheiten auftauchen, bleibt das zwangsläufig bei denen hängen, die sich mit der Materie (auch beruflich) auseinandersetzen. Besonders schlimm wird es bei Urheberrechtsangelegenheiten, derzeit vor allem im Bereich der Spiele-Lizenzen und den ganzen Steam-Codes, die so in der Gegend herumgehandelt werden. Ein Thema für sich und ich kann jeden Kollegen verstehen, der solche Fälle dankend abgeben kann. So passiert es dann auch, dass gewisse User immer an den gleichen Mod geraten und der Mod selbst sich dann auch eher auf ein bestimmtes Unterforum konzentriert. Es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass sich dann auch diese Moderatoren besonders gut mit den Forenregeln auskennen, nicht selten auch, weil diese intensiv an ihrer Entstehung/Überarbeitung mitgewirkt haben. 

Da wir gerade bei Statsitiken sind: Derzeit hat das Forum 6.488 aktive User jeden Monat, also User, die auch wirklich das Forum einmal im Monat besuchen. Die Anzahl der User, die im Vergleich dazu derzeit temporär gesperrt sind, ist extrem niedrig. Ich zähle aktuell 14 User, davon sieben eine Woche, drei einen Monat und vier drei Monate. Und dabei ist die Zahl noch hoch. Normalerweise liegen wir so bei acht bis zehn. Liegt unter anderem auch an den Sommerferien.  Also wirklich nur ein sehr geringer Teil der User wird auch mal mit richtigen Konsequenzen konfrontiert. Ermahnungen und Verwarnungen sind zumeist nur das Vorgeplänkel, bei dem es bei 95 % der Fälle auch bleibt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die gemeldeten Beiträge werden uns per E-Mail zugesendet. Bei mir läuft das alles im Outlook zusammen.



Nur dass man mal sieht wie es bei uns aussehen kann wenn man mal 3 Tage nicht zu Hause war...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsjo (16. August 2013)

Ihr müsst euren Job hassen.


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2013)

Meinen Job find ich ziemlich prima, aber das Ehrenamt ist manchmal etwas stressig  .


----------



## Cook2211 (16. August 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Da wir gerade bei Statsitiken sind: Derzeit hat das Forum 6.488 aktive User jeden Monat, also User, die auch wirklich das Forum einmal im Monat besuchen. Die Anzahl der User, die im Vergleich dazu derzeit temporär gesperrt sind, ist extrem niedrig. Ich zähle aktuell 14 User, davon sieben eine Woche, drei einen Monat und vier drei Monate. Und dabei ist die Zahl noch hoch. Normalerweise liegen wir so bei acht bis zehn. Liegt unter anderem auch an den Sommerferien.  Also wirklich nur ein sehr geringer Teil der User wird auch mal mit richtigen Konsequenzen konfrontiert. Ermahnungen und Verwarnungen sind zumeist nur das Vorgeplänkel, bei dem es bei 95 % der Fälle auch bleibt.



Interessante Zahlen.
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Zahl an derzeit gesperrten Usern so gering ist, in Relation zu den Aktiven.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur dass man mal sieht wie es bei uns aussehen kann wenn man mal 3 Tage nicht zu Hause war...



 Alle Achtung. Da staut sich aber ganz schön was an.

----

Eine neugierige Frage an die Moderation. Die ist zwar möglicherweise im Thread schon mal beantwortet worden, aber der ist mittlerweile etwas lang.

Vor kurzem trat der Fall auf, dass ein User gesperrt wurde, sich aber ständig neu registrierte und hier weiter sein Unwesen trieb. Habt ihr da eine Handhabe, wie ihr solche User dauerhaft aussperren könnt, wenn es zu bunt wird, oder müsst ihr sie ständig aufs neue "entfernen"?


----------



## Monsjo (16. August 2013)

Du darfst ruhig lowgamingpc sagen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. August 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur dass man mal sieht wie es bei uns aussehen kann wenn man mal 3 Tage nicht zu Hause war...


 
Da hätt ich mehr erwartet, aber durcharbeiten will ich es trotzdem nicht!


----------



## Pokerclock (16. August 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Vor kurzem trat der Fall auf, dass ein User gesperrt wurde, sich aber ständig neu registrierte und hier weiter sein Unwesen trieb. Habt ihr da eine Handhabe, wie ihr solche User dauerhaft aussperren könnt, wenn es zu bunt wird, oder müsst ihr sie ständig aufs neue "entfernen"?



Das einfachste für uns ist, wenn solche User bei Verdacht einfach gemeldet werden. Eine Sperre ist eine Sache von Sekunden, wenn der Fall klar ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Vor kurzem trat der Fall auf, dass ein User gesperrt wurde, sich aber ständig neu registrierte und hier weiter sein Unwesen trieb. Habt ihr da eine Handhabe, wie ihr solche User dauerhaft aussperren könnt, wenn es zu bunt wird, oder müsst ihr sie ständig aufs neue "entfernen"?


 
Natürlich können wir Accounts dauerhaft sperren. Es gibt auch gewisse Möglichkeiten Nutzer zu erkennen die Mehrfachaccounts haben - wie das genau vor sich geht möchte ich aber nicht im Detail erzählen um es den entsprechenden Leuten nicht einfacher zu machen die immer noch glauben wir könnten nichts tun außer IPs zu vergleichen. 

Dennoch falls das die Frage war: wir müssen Accounts immer noch alle von Hand entfernen, es gibt kein Automatiksystem das User verwarnen oder sperren könnte, lediglich ein gängiges "Spamomatic" System um die ganz bekannten von vorneherein auszusperren. 
"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Spam-O-Matic Statistics        6968 Spammers Denied Registration"


----------



## Cook2211 (16. August 2013)

Aha, ok. Ihr sollt natürlich nicht eure Tricks verraten.

Es war halt die Frage ob ihr auch "härtere" Mittel habt:



Was ja damit beantwortet wäre


----------



## Malkav85 (16. August 2013)

Wir ham hier ein paar ganz wilde in den Reihen  Aber so mancher hatte es uns auch nicht schwer gemacht.


----------



## kero81 (16. August 2013)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Wir ham hier ein paar ganz wilde in den Reihen  Aber so mancher hatte es uns auch nicht schwer gemacht.


Da komme wohl z.B. ich ins Spiel. Zumindest in Teilen. 
Ich würde mich nicht unbedingt als PCGH Badboy oder Ars..och bezeichnen, aaaaber ich hab da manchmal so Phasen... Meine Denkzettel habe ich auch schon erhalten und kann sagen das es in Relation zu dem von mir "geleisteten" sehr wenige Denkzettel waren. sie waren auf jeden Fall zu Hundert % berechtigt, also kann ich die Beschwerden einiger hier nicht Nachvollziehen. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur Glück gehabt und bin im Täglichen Wirrwarr unter gegangen. 

Fazit: Die Mods machen ihren Job, für mich gut und gerecht.


----------



## Malkav85 (16. August 2013)

Ja, wir kennen unsere Pappenheimer  Es ist immer ein schmaler Grad wie man mit einem redet. Viele bringen leider kein Verständnis auf. Selbst bei einer freundlichen schreibweise.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2013)

Dabei ist es eigentlich ja recht einfach, Reglen lesen und verstehen und sich so verhalten wie man selbst gern behandelt wird. Ich weiß das es manchmal wirklich schwer sein sich nicht aus die Reserve locken lassen, selbst mir juckte es manchmal fürchterlich in den Fingern was zu schreiben was man ev. mal bereuen könnte. Dann doch lieber den Button drücken und eine Pause vom Forum zu machen


----------



## kero81 (17. August 2013)

Das ist aber normal und Menschlich das man Regeln nicht immer einhält. Liegt in unserer Natur, irgendwie.


----------



## Painkiller (19. August 2013)

@ kero81

Selbstbeherrschung ist das Stichwort. Wenn man den inneren Schweinehund besiegen kann, dann ist alles möglich.


----------



## DaStash (19. August 2013)

Und irgendwann einmal platzt man dann und läuft amog, verbal. 
Vielleicht bräuchte man einen "Auskotz-Thread" wo man das abbauen kann. 

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (19. August 2013)

Dafür gibt´s das Real Life. Einfach mal ordentlich in den Boxsack hauen, oder in den Keller zum schreien gehen.


----------



## Monsjo (19. August 2013)

Will man sich mit seinen Freunden, über Dinge aufregen, die sie nicht verstehen?

Eher nicht. Und alle paar Monate kommen halt User die bestimmte Forumteile für viele User unbenutzbar machen, z.B. vor ein paar Monaten ein gewisser User mit *T* der die gesamte Kaufberatung für Hilfesuchende kaputt machte. Oder vor kurzem den Dmüd-Thread wo ein User mit *B* von allen nicht beachtet wurde, und trotzdem weiterhin im Thread nervte.


----------



## kero81 (19. August 2013)

<> schrieb:


> @ kero81
> 
> Selbstbeherrschung ist das Stichwort. Wenn man den inneren Schweinehund besiegen kann, dann ist alles möglich.



Die meiste Zeit klappt das ja auch, aaaaber...



DaStash schrieb:


> Und irgendwann einmal platzt man dann und läuft amog, verbal.
> Vielleicht bräuchte man einen "Auskotz-Thread" wo man das abbauen kann.
> 
> MfG


 
...nicht immer. Ich denke so ein Thread wäre garnicht gut.  Ich versuche einfach andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren und falls ich doch mal kurz vorm Platzen sein sollte geh ich einfach Off. Quasi n Rage Quit.


----------



## Painkiller (20. August 2013)

> Will man sich mit seinen Freunden, über Dinge aufregen, die sie nicht verstehen?


Ich sprach auch nicht von Freunden, sondern von einem Boxsack und einem Keller. 



> Und alle paar Monate kommen halt User die bestimmte Forumteile für viele  User unbenutzbar machen, z.B. vor ein paar Monaten ein gewisser User  mit *T* der die gesamte Kaufberatung für Hilfesuchende kaputt machte. Oder vor kurzem den Dmüd-Thread wo ein User mit *B* von allen nicht beachtet wurde, und trotzdem weiterhin im Thread nervte.


Dann sofort auf den Meldebutton hauen oder einen Mod persönlich via PN anschreiben! 
 Wir können leider nicht überall gleichzeitig sein.


----------



## kero81 (20. August 2013)

Da braucht der Mod ne Dup-Mod! Sorry, ich drifte in OT ab. Bin zwar nicht mehr so aktiv wie früher, aber ich halt die Augen nach solchen "Kollegen" immer auf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Entweder man greift strikt in jedem Fall durch oder aber läßt es generell, wenn man eine Gleichbehandlung nicht garantieren kann. Bei reinen OT Beiträgen ist das natürlich was anderes.



Wir greifen schon in jedem "Fall" eines Verstoßes strikt durch. Das Problem ist vielmehr, überhaupt Fälle von nicht-Fällen zu trennen. Gerade bei diversen Formen von Spam, aber auch Beleidigungen, gibt es einen fließenden Übergang und man muss im Einzelfall sehr genau gucken, mit welcher Wirkung der Autor wohl gerechnet hat bzw. hätte rechnen müssen.
Da fließt dann im übrigen auch die Vorgeschichte des Users mit ein, was in einigen Fällen auch zu erhöhten Punktegaben führt: Wer schon 3-4 mal wegen seines aggressiven Auftretens verwarnt wurde, bei dem ist beim 5ten Mal nicht davon auszugehen, dass er sich aus mangelndem Situationsbewusstsein so verhält, wie er es macht. Entsprechend wird die Aufforderung zum Einhalten der Forenregeln bei Wiederholungstätern (aber z.B. auch bei Leuten, die mit offensichtlichem Vorsatz handeln) auch mal mit etwas mehr Nachdruck überbracht.




DaStash schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wieviele von den Accounts Leichen bzw. Doppelaccounts sind.



Gelöschte Accounts zählen afaik nicht mit, ungenutzte zählen nicht als "aktive". Die Zahl der Doppelaccounts unter den aktiven liegt hoffentlich bei Null 
In den Statistiken zu moderierten Leuten sind natürlich eine ganze Reihe von gesperrten und/oder Doppelaccounts enthalten. Der Anteil von aktiven, verwarnungsbedürftigen Leuten relativ zu allen aktiven Nutzern ist also nicht so düster, wie das Verhältnis aus moderierten Accounts und aktiven Accounts.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Meinen Job find ich ziemlich prima, aber das Ehrenamt ist manchmal etwas stressig  .



Ich find meinen aktuellen Job stärker verbesserungsfähig, aber die Bezahlung ist besser, als beim Ehrenamt 




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Vor kurzem trat der Fall auf, dass ein User gesperrt wurde, sich aber ständig neu registrierte und hier weiter sein Unwesen trieb. Habt ihr da eine Handhabe, wie ihr solche User dauerhaft aussperren könnt, wenn es zu bunt wird, oder müsst ihr sie ständig aufs neue "entfernen"?



Sperrmechanismen greifen auf Accountebene, Permabans müssen wir also manuell umsetzen. Wir haben aber unsere Methoden, um Mehrfachaccounts von der gleichen Person aufzudecken und zügig zu sperren. Bislang haben wir noch jeden davon überzeugt, dass wir schneller löschen können, als er anlegen 
(auch wenn es in einem Fall 64 Versuche brauchte. Einige Zeitgenossen sind halt langsame Lerner)


----------



## xpSyk (21. August 2013)

Ich habe neulich eine Verwarnung bekommen, weil ich gefragt habe ob er (ein User der einen Kommentar über die "tolle Grafik" von CoD Ghosts geschrieben hatte) ein Troll ist. Ich wollte ja wirklich niemanden beleidigen, nur habe ich am Handy einfach nicht immer die Lust immer einen 20 Seitigen Aufsatz in aller Höfflichkeit zuverfassen.

PS: Ist aber alles halb so wild solange ich nicht gesperrt/gebannt werde.


----------



## Monsjo (21. August 2013)

Troll ist schon grenzwertig. Schreib einfach: 





> Ist das dein Ernst?


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. August 2013)

Troll zählt als Beleidigung.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. August 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich eine Verwarnung bekommen, weil ich gefragt habe ob er (ein User der einen Kommentar über die "tolle Grafik" von CoD Ghosts geschrieben hatte) ein Troll ist. Ich wollte ja wirklich niemanden beleidigen, nur habe ich am Handy einfach nicht immer die Lust immer einen 20 Seitigen Aufsatz in aller Höfflichkeit zuverfassen.
> 
> PS: Ist aber alles halb so wild solange ich nicht gesperrt/gebannt werde.


 
Ja, das Thema gabs schon. Ich habe auch schonmal angemerkt, dass "Troll" für mich eigentlich keine ernste Beleidigung ist, aber wenn die Mehrheit im Forum das anders sieht, müssen wir uns da wohl anpassen. Für den Haussegen ...


----------



## keinnick (21. August 2013)

Dafür, jemanden als "Troll" zu bezeichnen, habe ich auch mal eine gelbe Karte bekommen. Aber in dem Post dieses "NICHT-Trolls" kam auch sowas vor wie: 



> _"Microsoft wird die Zukunft sehr vereinfachen und macht alles Besser. _
> _..._
> _Doch sobald diese sich damit mal befasst haben werden auch die Ungläubigen merken das Microsoft ein Heiliger Gral am PC Markt ist und Apple mit ihrem Mac OS oder Linux, zu dem sich die Satansanbeter Valve und Blizzard bekehren lassen haben, sich niemals durchsetzen wird._
> _..._
> _So jetzt bete ich erstmal Richtung Steve Ballmer. Der Mann der Taten sprechen lässt."_


 
... weshalb ich mich dazu hinreißen ließ. Ich fand es passend, der Mod wohl eher nicht


----------



## Monsjo (21. August 2013)

Darf ich mal was anderes ansprechen? 

Im Marktplatz darf man pushen, nun fällt mir auf das es oft Dinge in restlichen Forum gibt, die mit erlaubten Doppelposts leichter wären, z.B. wenn nach der Netzteilbezeichnung gefragt wird. Wen der TE das eine Stunde danach rein editiert sieht man das schlecht, weil es die Abobox nicht anzeigt.


----------



## Fossi777 (21. August 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Troll zählt als Beleidigung.



Kann ich bestätigen. 

Zitat : "Weil hier anscheinend nur noch rumgetrollt wird, ziehe ich mich aus der Diskussion zurück "

Das hat gereicht mir ne Verwarnung einzuhandeln, wegen personenbezogenen Angriffs 

Solche Sachen wie " du laberst doch nur Müll " etc. wurden *nicht* verwarnt , einfach nur gelöscht.

Da kommt man schon mal ins Grübeln , was hier der personenbezogene Angriff war ,....

naja shit happens....


----------



## Malkav85 (21. August 2013)

Woher weisst du, das die Beiträge nicht bepunktet wurden?


----------



## RavionHD (21. August 2013)

So, ich habe während meiner Sperrzeit die Administration kontaktiert und ich habe keine Nachricht erhalten, man will sich anscheinend verstecken.
Ich verstehe absolut nicht wieso ich wegen einem Bild (welches Battlefield 3 beinhaltet - in einem *Battlefield 3 Sammelthread*) *3* Punkte bekomme, das werde ich schlicht und einfach nicht verstehen und auch nie akzeptieren, ich verlange dafür eine Erklärung!
Edit:
Achja, bemängelt wurde auch noch wieso ich es nicht auf PCGH hochgeladen habe, heißt wenn ich es auf PCGH hochgeladen hätte dann wäre es nicht "Off-Topic"?
Ich musste jedenfalls hart lachen.


----------



## McZonk (21. August 2013)

Wir erwarten - wie schon mehrfach geschrieben - gerne deinen Thread an der entsprechenden Anlaufstelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/besprechung-moderativer-massnahmen/3422.


----------



## Monsjo (21. August 2013)

Kann ich was dazu hören?




Monsjo schrieb:


> Darf ich mal was anderes ansprechen?
> 
> Im Marktplatz darf man pushen, nun fällt mir auf das es oft Dinge in restlichen Forum gibt, die mit erlaubten Doppelposts leichter wären, z.B. wenn nach der Netzteilbezeichnung gefragt wird. Wen der TE das eine Stunde danach rein editiert sieht man das schlecht, weil es die Abobox nicht anzeigt.


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2013)

Etwa im Tagebuchbereich stören wir uns auch nicht an aufeinanderfolgenden Posts des TE. Es sollte nur zeitlich im Rahmen bleiben(also neuer Post nach x Tagen ist ok, nach Minuten ist ein Edit angesagt) und insbesondere soll es keine reinen "Push" Posts geben. 
Deinem Beispiel geht normalerweise eine Rückfrage voraus die beantwortet wird. Also entsteht da garkein Doppelpost.


----------



## Monsjo (21. August 2013)

Manchmal schon. Oder man übersieht was.  

Aber danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## Klutten (21. August 2013)

Wenn dich ein Thema interessiert, du dem Threadersteller helfen, oder einfach nur weiter die Diskussion verfolgen möchtest, steigst du doch eh wieder beim nächst aktuellen Beitrag ein. Um dann den Anschluss nicht zu verlieren, liest man doch dann meist noch die letzten Beiträge kurz an, um eine passende Antwort zu posten. Bei mir ist das zumindest so. Ich lese so viel im Forum, dass ich in den entsprechenden Threads kurz den letzten Stand der Dinge nochmals lese. Pushen ist aufgrund des zu erwartenden Verhaltens einer Mehrheit im Forum sicher kontraproduktiv. Irgendwann wird alles gepusht, aber Inhalte und Informationen werden gekonnt vergessen.


----------



## RavionHD (21. August 2013)

M4gic schrieb:


> Ich habe drei Punkte kassiert, weil ich geschrieben habe, dass ich noch eine 670er über habe.
> Eine Begrünung gab es nicht, die musste ich erst erfragen.


 
Die wirst Du womöglich nicht bekommen, oder sehr wahrscheinlich auch nur mit der Begründung dass es "Spam" sei.

Die Moderation verteilt hier sehr gerne viele Punkte, lustig ist die Tatsache dass sie mal einen und manchmal auch 3 Punkte für den selben Grund geben.


----------



## Klutten (21. August 2013)

@ M4gic 

Ich zitiere mal den Kollegen



McZonk schrieb:


> Wir erwarten - wie schon mehrfach geschrieben - gerne deinen Thread an der entsprechenden Anlaufstelle: ...


 
Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen, dass Verwarnungen nicht öffentlich diskutiert werden? In deinem Fall kann ich mir zum einen nicht vorstellen, dass es keine Begründung gab, zum anderen hast du von einem User den Hinweis bekommen, dass Kaufangebote nur am Marktplatz getätigt werden dürfen. Du hast den Inhalt daraufhin ja auch gelöscht, warst damit aber langsamer als der Kollege, der den Verstoß gegen die Marktplatzregeln geahndet hat.


----------



## Monsjo (21. August 2013)

es bekommt auf die Härte an. 

Der Punkt war dafür, dass du keine Bilder hattest.


----------



## DP455 (21. August 2013)

Bei den Fällen, die hier zum Teil geschildert wurden (vorausgesetzt diese Schilderungen entsprechen der Realität), erschließt sich mir nicht, warum nicht vor der Verwarnung eine Ermahnung erfolgte. Oftmals sind sich die Verfasser solcher Beiträge ja gar keiner Schuld bewusst. Und wenn ich weder eine (boshafte) Absicht erkennen noch unterstellen kann, dann stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man hier mit einer Ermahnung aus erzieherischer Sicht nicht deutlich besser beraten wäre. Was erreicht man denn damit, wenn man gleich die Keule rausholt, obwohl das eigentlich gar nicht nötig wäre? Da ist doch Ärger vorprogrammiert. Denn ob eine solche Maßnahme dann auch immer zur Einsicht führt, das darf bezweifelt werden. Ich denke, bei vielen ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall. 

Gibt es eine PCGH-spezifische Blacklist, wo man mal nachlesen kann, welche Wörter man hier besser nicht benutzen sollte? Dass solch (vermeintlich) harmlose Wörter wie "trollen" eine Verwarnung nach sich ziehen können, damit rechnet man ja nicht gerade (ich übrigens auch nicht). Da fände ich es gut, wenn ich vorher schon mal wüsste, was hier erlaubt ist (und was nicht). Gibt es einen Strafenkatalog, aus dem eindeutig hervorgeht, welche Vergehen wie geahndet werden, oder läuft das wirklich so beliebig ab, wie das hier teilweise dargestellt wird?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. August 2013)

Imo ist eine Blacklist gar nicht nötig, wenn man folgendes beachtet:
Trägt es zur Diskussion bei?
Kann es wen beleidigen?
Alle  mir bekannten Fälle (wenn man mal von Marktplatzregeln oder  Jugendschutzvernachlässigungen absieht) kamen dadurch zustande, dass  eine der Fragen mit "nein" beantwortet werden musste!
Ich denke mal, dass die Mods schon einen "internen Punktekatalog" haben, aber warum öffentlich machen, wenn das voraussichtlich eh nur zu mehr Diskussionen führt? (Das war keine Schwere Beleidigung, das war nur eine Off-Topic-Stichelei zwischen Freunden, pls nur ein Punkt)


----------



## DP455 (21. August 2013)

Ich wüsste nicht, warum Transparenz zu (mehr) Diskussionen führen sollte. Mehr Diskussionen habe ich aber, wenn Mitglieder das Gefühl haben (ob nun zurecht oder zu unrecht), dass ähnliche Vergehen unterschiedlich geahndet werden...


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2013)

Es geht eben nicht um Worte sondern um die Verwendung selbiger. Deswegen haben wir auch den automatischen Filter fast vollkommen deaktiviert. So ist etwa SS auch ein Teil der Bezeichnung einer sehr verbreiteten Netzteilserie.

Andersherum kann man problemlos ohne "böse Worte" jemanden beleidigen.


----------



## Monsjo (21. August 2013)

"Du befindest dich nicht auf meinen intellektuellen Level"

Geht dann?


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2013)

Eben nicht!

Bei sowas hören wir dann aber jedes mal: "zeig mir das Schimpfwort". Deswegen macht eine Liste solcher Worte keinen Sinn, schließlich impliziert sie für viele, dass der Rest erlaubt ist.


----------



## Uter (21. August 2013)

Abgesehen davon:
Warum sollte man in einer sachlichen Diskussion jemals irgendwas in diese Richtung schreiben? Jeder, der ernsthaft diskutieren will, der hat so einen Beitrag nicht verdient und für die, die nicht ernsthaft diskutieren wollen gilt, dass man den Troll nicht füttern sollte.


----------



## DP455 (21. August 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eben nicht!
> 
> Bei sowas hören wir dann aber  jedes mal: "zeig mir das Schimpfwort". Deswegen macht eine Liste solcher  Worte keinen Sinn, schließlich impliziert sie für viele, dass der Rest  erlaubt ist.


 Ach was, erstmal würde ich ihm entgegnen, er solle doch Level richtig deklinieren und dann wie im Leben des Brian 100 mal an die (Pinn)wand damit...


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2013)

... und schon führt Eins zum Anderen und ihr geht euch gegenseitig (hoffentlich nur virtuell) an die Gurgel.


----------



## DP455 (21. August 2013)

Und wenn du diese beiden Beiträge dann löschen und die Beteiligten ermahnen würdest, dann hättest du die Situation ja höchstwahrscheinlich auch entschärft. Aber was würde wohl passieren, wenn du die Beteiligten nicht ermahnen, sondern gleich verwarnen würdest ?


----------



## Monsjo (21. August 2013)

Sie bekommen Punkte und halten, dann auch hoffentlich ihren Mund.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Aber was würde wohl passieren, wenn du die Beteiligten nicht ermahnen, sondern gleich verwarnen würdest ?


 
Falls du damit eine rote statt einer gelben Karte meinst - die Reaktion ist sehr häufig die gleiche da gefühlte 90% der User noch immer den Unterschied zwischen Ermahnung und Verwarnung nicht verstanden haben.


----------



## Klutten (21. August 2013)

Leider ...und das, obwohl wir gerade die Bezeichnung der gelben Karte von "Warnung" auf "Ermahnung" mit der gesamten Forengemeinde diskutiert haben um den Unterschied deutlich herauszuarbeiten. Eine Ermahnung ist eben einfach eine dokumentierte Erinnerung an die Forenregeln, die in dieser Form jeder Moderator für zukünftige Entscheidungen einsehen kann. Eine persönliche PN zwischen zwei Personen würde da den Zweck vollkommen verfehlen.


----------



## DP455 (21. August 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Falls du damit eine rote statt einer  gelben Karte meinst - die Reaktion ist sehr häufig die gleiche da  gefühlte 90% der User noch immer den Unterschied zwischen Ermahnung und  Verwarnung nicht verstanden haben.


Ne, ne, im Fußball gibt es ja vor der Verwarnung (gelben Karte) als sehr oft genutzte Disziplinierungsmaßnahme seitens des Schiedsrichters auch noch die Ermahnung. Ich hoffe doch, hier auch . Die rote Karte wäre dann ja gleichbedeutend mit einem Ausschluss. Und das will ja eigentlich niemand...


----------



## Monsjo (21. August 2013)

Bei 5 Karten hat man ne Woche Sperre.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2013)

Und genau das ist es was immer wieder falsch gemacht wird. 
WIR SPIELEN HIER KEIN FUSSBALL!
Die Gelbe Karte hat im Forum EBEN NICHT die Bedeutung einer gelben im Fußball!

Hier kann man 5 Gelbe nacheinander bekommen ohne eine rote zu sehen beispielsweise - und auch haben gelbe Karten absolut keine Konsequenzen - auch nach 500 Gelben erfolgt keine Sperre (bitte das zu beachten Monsjo, bei 5 PUNKTEN gibts ne Woche Pause, nicht bei 5 KARTEN )!

Leider ist bei zu vielen Leuten die Assoziation eines kleinen gelben eckigen Pappstückes zu Fußball so extrem ausgeprägt dass jede andere Deutungsmöglichkeit von vorneherein eliminiert wird. Deswegen wollten wir ja auch die Farbe ändern (früher im Thread) zu beispielsweise schwarz-gelb gestreift (Absperrband) aber eine entsprechende Umfrage hat ergeben dass doch wieder (aus dem selben Grund? ) die meisten für die Gelbe waren.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. August 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Bei 5 Karten hat man ne Woche Sperre.


 
Und das nur bei Roten.
Also nach einer gelben Karte ist noch ziemlich viel Zeit um sein Verhalten zu ändern!


----------



## DP455 (21. August 2013)

5 gelbe Karten? Dann spielen wir hier also (internationalen) Basketball. 'Muss ich mir mal als Gedankenstütze merken . Und ein ganzes Stück schlauer bin ich jetzt auch, was das zugegebenermaßen alles andere als selbsterklärende Verwarnsystem bei PCGH angeht...


----------



## McZonk (21. August 2013)

Hast du denn `ne Idee, wie wir das für Neueinsteiger durchschaubar(er) und präsent(er) machen können?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2013)

M4gic schrieb:


> Ich habe drei Punkte kassiert, weil ich geschrieben habe, dass ich noch eine 670er über habe.
> Eine Begrünung gab es nicht, die musste ich erst erfragen.


 
Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne hattest du eine Kaufofferte außerhalb vom Marktplatz erstellt.



> Bei 5 Karten hat man ne Woche Sperre.


Bei 5 Assen hätte man sofort den Strick geholt.

Es ist so wie bei der Polizei, ohne Geld ist es eine Ermahnung und wenn die Geld kassieren die Verwarnung.

Generell ist es ja nicht schwer die paar Minuten zu nutzen für die Forenregeln wie auch die Marktplatzregeln.


----------



## Monsjo (21. August 2013)

Ihnen die Regeln zeigen. Oder wird das bei der Anmeldung schon gemacht?


----------



## coroc (21. August 2013)

Das wird ihnen, wenn sie sich registrieren, soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Die Frage ist halt wie viele sie letzendlich auch lesen. Ich behaupte die wenigsten.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. August 2013)

Man muss die Regeln bei der Anmeldung sogar bestätigen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. August 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Man muss die Regeln bei der Anmeldung sogar bestätigen.


 
Einfach bestätigen und auch lesen sind wieder 2 verschiedene Sachen, ich glaub kaum einer macht sowas heut noch

mfg


----------



## DP455 (21. August 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Hast du denn `ne Idee, wie wir das für Neueinsteiger durchschaubar(er) und präsent(er) machen können?


Zumindest könnte man statt der 5 gelben Karten dann vielleicht mal so etwas wie so eine farbige 5er Skala (die erste) einführen. Die noch nicht vergebenen Kreise (Punkte) lässt man einfach leer (das Kreisinnere weiß). Bei "gelb" oder "orange" wird das unwissende Mitglied dann vielleicht mal nachfragen, was ihm bei rot "droht" ? Und wenn er dann mit seiner Sperre durch ist, fängt er halt wieder mit 5 leeren Kreisen an...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2013)

Dazu gab es auch schon eine ellenlange Befragung. Es soll ja auch nicht Sinn machen sich an die Strafe heranzutasten. Auch werden Verfehlungen ja nicht gleich bewertet


----------



## Uter (22. August 2013)

@ DP455:
Ich fürchte du hast es noch nicht ganz verstanden. 5 gelbe Karten werden nicht zu einer roten oder zu einer Sperre. Die gelben Karten sind völlig folgenlos, egal wie viele es sind. Die roten Karten sind mit Punkten verknüpft (von 1 bis 10), diese Punkte werden aufaddiert und es gibt ab 5 Punkten eine Sperre. 
Es kann also sein, dass ein User unendlich gelbe Karten bekommt und nichts weiter passiert, es kann aber auch sein, dass ein User in besonders schlimmen Fällen direkt eine rote Karte mit 5 Punkten und damit eine Sperre über eine Woche bekommt.


----------



## Monsjo (22. August 2013)

Ich habe mal eine Frage. 
Wenn man wegen einer Sache mehrere Punkte bekommt, wird das dann trotzdem als einzelne Karte angezeigt?


----------



## Uter (22. August 2013)

Kommt darauf an wie man "eine Sache" definiert. Wenn man in 2 Posts Leute beleidigt, dann bekommt man i.d.R. 2 Karten mit je 3 Punkten. Wenn du einen Post, PN o.ä. als eine Sache siehst, dann bekommt man maximal eine Karte mit 10 Punkten für "eine Sache" (oder wird dauerhaft gesperrt  ).

So kann eine Liste aussehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dafür, jemanden als "Troll" zu bezeichnen, habe ich auch mal eine gelbe Karte bekommen. Aber in dem Post dieses "NICHT-Trolls" kam auch sowas vor wie:
> 
> ... weshalb ich mich dazu hinreißen ließ. Ich fand es passend, der Mod wohl eher nicht


 
Manchmal muss sogar ich zugeben, dass Begriffe wie "Troll", "blöd" oder "Fanboy" durchaus deskriptiven Character haben. Aber: Auch wenn das Verhalten desjenigen eine derartige Einstufung rechtfertigt, ist es doch ein abwertende, offensive Aussage gegenüber der Person (und nicht gegenüber dem Verhalten - was aber in vielen Situationen auch schon bedenklich wäre). Da mag es einen zwar reizen, dass trotzdem locker-direkt rauszuhauen, weil man genau das z.B. im Freundeskreis eben auch machen würde. Aber das hier ist nicht der Freundeskreis und es nicht einmal die Mimik des äußernden zu sehen - und was für den einen der normal-ruppige Umgangston unter Kumpels ist, ist für den anderen ein Schlag ins Gesicht.
Da solche Ausdrücke schlichtweg für die Diskussion unnötig sind, ist in aller Regel der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner anzulegen.




Monsjo schrieb:


> Darf ich mal was anderes ansprechen?



Offtopic?  



> Im Marktplatz darf man pushen, nun fällt mir auf das es oft Dinge in restlichen Forum gibt, die mit erlaubten Doppelposts leichter wären, z.B. wenn nach der Netzteilbezeichnung gefragt wird. Wen der TE das eine Stunde danach rein editiert sieht man das schlecht, weil es die Abobox nicht anzeigt.



Wir beachten durchaus die Situation. Doppelposts sind "unerwünscht" - das ist nicht genau das gleiche, wie "verboten". Es gibt Situationen, in denen gibt es halt einfach von einer Person etwas neues mitzuteilen, aber es hat niemand anders gepostet. Wenn z.B. in einem Fehler-löse-Thread nach 1-2 Stunden eine neue Erkenntnis gepostet wird, dann ist das durchaus angebracht und da wird auch niemand was sagen. Anders sieht das aus, wenn jemand ein Post verfasst und dann alle 10 Minuten vergessene technische Details ergänzt. Da muss man ganz ehrlich sagen: Erst denken, dann posten. Und wenn ihm wegen derartiger Versäumnisse / weil seine Nachbesserungen dann ggf. nicht als neuer Eintrag auftauchen zwei-drei Leute weniger zu helfen versuchen, da sie den Thread wieder verlassen haben, dann muss ich ganz persönlich mal sagen: Selbst verschuldet.




DP455 schrieb:


> Bei den Fällen, die hier zum Teil geschildert wurden (vorausgesetzt diese Schilderungen entsprechen der Realität), erschließt sich mir nicht, warum nicht vor der Verwarnung eine Ermahnung erfolgte. Oftmals sind sich die Verfasser solcher Beiträge ja gar keiner Schuld bewusst. Und wenn ich weder eine (boshafte) Absicht erkennen noch unterstellen kann, dann stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man hier mit einer Ermahnung aus erzieherischer Sicht nicht deutlich besser beraten wäre.



Bei derartigen Fällen im Dunkelgraubereich wird zunächst eine Ermahnung ausgesprochen, oftmals sogar eine ganze Reihe von Ermahnungen, bevor es Verwarnungen gibt. Und in wirklich milden Fällen gehen oftmals auch noch Hinweise im Thread oder per PN vorraus.



> Gibt es eine PCGH-spezifische Blacklist, wo man mal nachlesen kann, welche Wörter man hier besser nicht benutzen sollte? Dass solch (vermeintlich) harmlose Wörter wie "trollen" eine Verwarnung nach sich ziehen können, damit rechnet man ja nicht gerade (ich übrigens auch nicht). Da fände ich es gut, wenn ich vorher schon mal wüsste, was hier erlaubt ist (und was nicht). Gibt es einen Strafenkatalog, aus dem eindeutig hervorgeht, welche Vergehen wie geahndet werden, oder läuft das wirklich so beliebig ab, wie das hier teilweise dargestellt wird?



Da dass ganze kontextabhängig ist, gibt es eine derartige Liste nicht. Wir müssen ja selbst oft genug intern nochmal besprechen, ob ein bestimmter Fall nun schon über die Grenze ist - oder nicht. Die Realität ist halt nicht schwarz-/weiß. (sonst könnten wird Bots an Stelle von Mods einsetzen  )




DP455 schrieb:


> Und wenn du diese beiden Beiträge dann löschen und die Beteiligten ermahnen würdest, dann hättest du die Situation ja höchstwahrscheinlich auch entschärft. Aber was würde wohl passieren, wenn du die Beteiligten nicht ermahnen, sondern gleich verwarnen würdest ?



Zum Löschen mal allgemein die Anmerkung:
Das macht vergleichsweise viel Arbeit, insbesondere in einer laufenden Diskussion. Zum Teil sind dann auch noch Posts unschuldiger Dritter betroffen. Gerade bei Diskussionen, die nicht am Thema vorbeigehen, sondern einfach zu aggressiv und personlich werden, gibt es deswegen Ermahnungen und z.T. auch Verwarnungen lange bevor irgendwas gelöscht wird.




DP455 schrieb:


> 5 gelbe Karten? Dann spielen wir hier also (internationalen) Basketball. 'Muss ich mir mal als Gedankenstütze merken . Und ein ganzes Stück schlauer bin ich jetzt auch, was das zugegebenermaßen alles andere als selbsterklärende Verwarnsystem bei PCGH angeht...



Eigentlich ist das System in den Regeln und in den Ermahnungs/Verwarnungstexten erklärt. Und in diesem Thread. 
Fest steht jedenfalls: Du darfst auch 2315621356 Ermahnungen sammeln, ohne vom Platz zu fliegen. Die Frage ist dann eher, ob dir nach der 6 Ermahnung noch irgend jemand glaubt, dass weitere Fälle ein unglückliches Versehen waren oder ob dann nicht doch eher die Verwarnungen eintrudeln...




Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Einfach bestätigen und auch lesen sind wieder 2 verschiedene Sachen, ich glaub kaum einer macht sowas heut noch



Leider. Aber es gibt auch kein Gegenmittel. Wir haben schon bei jeder Regeländerung den internen fight darum, dass sie auf der einen Seite möglichst kurz und knackig werden soll (in der Hoffnung, dass doch jemand "die paar Zeilen" liest), auf der anderen Seite aber auch möglichst präzise und verständlich sein soll.
In der Praxis haben wir aber eben u.a. aus diesem Grund das mehrstufige System: Wer auch nach mehreren Hinweisen, 2-3 Ermahnungen und 2-3 Verwarnungen immer noch das Lesen der Regeln nachgeholt hat, dem muss man wohl einfach 7 Tage freigeben, damit er mal die nötige Zeit findet


----------



## Monsjo (22. August 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir beachten durchaus die Situation. Doppelposts sind "unerwünscht" - das ist nicht genau das gleiche, wie "verboten". Es gibt Situationen, in denen gibt es halt einfach von einer Person etwas neues mitzuteilen, aber es hat niemand anders gepostet. Wenn z.B. in einem Fehler-löse-Thread nach 1-2 Stunden eine neue Erkenntnis gepostet wird, dann ist das durchaus angebracht und da wird auch niemand was sagen. Anders sieht das aus, wenn jemand ein Post verfasst und dann alle 10 Minuten vergessene technische Details ergänzt. Da muss man ganz ehrlich sagen: Erst denken, dann posten. Und wenn ihm wegen derartiger Versäumnisse / weil seine Nachbesserungen dann ggf. nicht als neuer Eintrag auftauchen zwei-drei Leute weniger zu helfen versuchen, da sie den Thread wieder verlassen haben, dann muss ich ganz persönlich mal sagen: Selbst verschuldet.


 
Danke, das war meine Frage.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. August 2013)

> Leider. Aber es gibt auch kein Gegenmittel. Wir haben schon bei jeder Regeländerung den internen fight darum, dass sie auf der einen Seite möglichst kurz und knackig werden soll (in der Hoffnung, dass doch jemand "die paar Zeilen" liest), auf der anderen Seite aber auch möglichst präzise und verständlich sein soll.
> In der Praxis haben wir aber eben u.a. aus diesem Grund das mehrstufige System: Wer auch nach mehreren Hinweisen, 2-3 Ermahnungen und 2-3 Verwarnungen immer noch das Lesen der Regeln nachgeholt hat, dem muss man wohl einfach 7 Tage freigeben, damit er mal die nötige Zeit findet


Man könnte ja einen Fragebogen nach den Regeln und vor der endgültigen Anmeldung schalten, bei dem ein paar Sachen aus den Regeln abgefragt werden. 
In der guten, alten Zeit nannte man so etwas Kopierschutz.


----------



## Klutten (22. August 2013)

So etwas braucht es eigentlich nicht. Wer sich aktiv in einer Community am Alltag beteiligen möchte, der geht entweder grundlegend freundlich mit seinen Mitmenschen um und hat Benehmen, respektive die sprichwörtliche "gute Kinderstube" oder eben nicht. Wer nicht weiß, wie er sich schadfrei mit seiner Umwelt auseinander setzen kann, der muss eben den ein oder anderen Blick in die Regeln werfen. Man muss sie daher nicht zwangsweise lesen, aber eben wissen, dass es sie gibt. Hier gilt schlicht und ergreifend das seit Anbeginn der PC-Zeit geltende Prinzip: lesen -> denken -> posten ...Details wie den Marktplatz sollte man sich bei Benutzung eh separat ansehen. Es versteht sich doch von selbst, dass dies ein sensibler Bereich mit eventuell feineren Toleranzen ist.


----------



## OctoCore (22. August 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Man könnte ja einen Fragebogen nach den Regeln und vor der endgültigen Anmeldung schalten, bei dem ein paar Sachen aus den Regeln abgefragt werden.
> In der guten, alten Zeit nannte man so etwas Kopierschutz.


 
Wer im Straßenverkehr dauerhaft negativ auffällt, muss manchmal etwas ähnliches machen, das nennt man im Volksmund "Idiotentest".

Zum Begriff "Troll", den gibt es schon relativ lange und ist in der Bedeutung eigentlich festgelegt - und bezieht sich grundsätzlich auf das Verhalten und nicht auf die Person. Warum das als ahnenswerte Beleidigung gilt, ist mir schleierhaft.
Allerdings ist die Verwendung nicht wirklich politisch korrekt, sie ist eventuell etwas diskriminierend den echten Trollen gegenüber (denen, die in Nordeuropa unter den Brücken hausen und nicht im Internet).


----------



## Uter (22. August 2013)

Du unterstellst der Person so ein Fehlverhalten. Das kann zutreffen, muss aber nicht. Die Begründung für die Punkte hieß nicht umsonst früher "Beleidigung/Unterstellung".


----------



## OctoCore (22. August 2013)

Ein Troll ist eine bestimmte Art von Provokateur. 
Troll ist nur seit Jahr(zehnt)en der etablierte Netzbegriff dafür.
"du willst nur trollen" bei einem entsprechenden Verhalten wird also geahndet - und das allgemeinere "du willst nur provozieren"?
Wie auch immer - ich bezichtige Leute nicht leichtfertig des Trollens, habe es hier zwar schon gemacht, aber das war zweifelsfrei und offensichtlich - natürlich aus meiner Sicht.  Die hier meist auftretende Unterspezies ist auch nicht wirklich subtil.
Ist aber alles Larifari - es ist das Haus von PCGH und die Hausregeln verbieten Beleidigungen - aber so einen Begriff pauschal als Beleidigung zu werten ist einfach falsch. Das zeugt auch von einem beklagenswerten Mangel an kultureller Bildung. Naja, netzkulturell.
Als Unterstellung - eventuell, aber dann sollte man schon genau hinschauen, ob die Reaktion nicht verständlich war. Ist mit Sicherheit schwierig, besonders in Fällen, wo beide Seiten auf Zank gebürstet sind. Aber nicht gleich mit der Keule drauf, wenn einem entnervten Forumsteilnehmer das T-Wort entfleucht, vor allem, wenn dann Sperren drohen.
Am besten ist natürlich "Don't feed the Troll" - wer das nicht schafft, kann immer noch 'nen Fisch hinwerfen. Was ist daran schon beleidigend? Fische mag jeder.
<°))))><


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. August 2013)

Sicherlich muss man im gewissen Rahmen die Regeln nicht zwingend lesen aber für spezielle Fälle ist es aber doch angeraten. Was nützt ein gutes Benehmen wenn man " verbotene / unerwünschte" Inhalte postet. Ich würde mich auch nicht gerade glücklich schätzen wenn mich jemand als Troll bezeichnet, ein Smilie kann es zwar entschärfen aber ein Nachgeschmack würde bleiben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. August 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> aber so einen Begriff pauschal als Beleidigung zu werten ist einfach falsch. Das zeugt auch von einem beklagenswerten Mangel an kultureller Bildung. Naja, netzkulturell.


 
Das Problem an der Sache ist wenn wir den Begriff wie du es wünschst betrachten (ja, wir kennen die Netzkultur auch und ja wir wissen dass man mit dem Wort beleidigend und weniger beleidigend umgehen kann) dann schlagen sich die User wieder die Köppe ein wenn einer ne Karte dafür sieht und ein anderer nicht, jeder aber eine andere Vorstellung der Bedeutung von "Troll" hat.

Es gibt bei uns keinen Mangel an Netzkultur in der Sache, das ist eine bewusste Entscheidung es so zu handhaben weil es anders aus Erfahrung unmöglich ist.

Es ist schlichtweg die einzig funktionierende Lösung in solchen Grenzfällen zu sagen "xy ist nicht erlaubt. Punkt." als in jedem Fall (zwangsweise dann auch inkonsequent innerhalb des Moderatorenkreises) abzuwägen wie denn was gemeint sein könnte und sich dann 3 Tage mit sich selbst und uns kloppenden Usern rumzuärgern die alles wie üblich ganz anders verstanden/gemeint haben.


----------



## Löschzwerg (23. August 2013)

Es soll ja auch noch Smilies geben mit denen man eine Aussage in eine freundlichere/humoristische Richtung schieben kann 

"Du trollst doch nur " => Kann als Spaß gesehen werden oder als Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl. 

Das Eis ist hier sehr sehr dünn.


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2013)

Na, alles mit Smilies zuzupflastern, ist auch nicht immer das Wahre.
Manchmal verlässt man sich halt darauf, dass aus dem Kontext entnommen wird, dass es nicht wirklich böse gemeint ist.
In Schriftform und dadurch, dass man die Leute in der Regel nicht wirklich kennt, geht es natürlich oft genug daneben.
Das ist nix Neues - ein Standardproblem eben.
Was einzelne (Netz)Begriffe angeht, so habe ich bei den "Anwendern" auch oft genug den Eindruck, dass sie die wirkliche Bedeutung nicht kennen, sondern einfach nur ihrem Kontrahenten ein "schlimmes Wort" an den Kopf werfen wollen - so wie es Kinder tun. 
Das passt zu


			
				Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> ... jeder aber eine andere Vorstellung der Bedeutung von "Troll" hat.


Steht doch bestimmt bei Wikipedia.  Man sollte schon wissen, was man schreibt oder sagt.



			
				Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir kennen die Netzkultur auch ...


Ach was. Da hätte ich wohl doch einen Smiley setzen sollen.  

Was kassierte Punkte angeht - die haben zwar ein Verfallsdatum, aber der Eintrag als solcher existiert weiter.
Verfällt der auch irgendwann? 
Falls nicht, dann sollte es aber so sein - nach ein oder zwei Jahren z.B.
Wenn man lange brav war, aber doch einen Ausrutscher hat, ist die "Jugendstraftat" immer noch sichtbar - was beim angesäuerten Mod eventuell "Wiederholungstäter" auslösen kann - mit vielleicht verschärfter Sanktion.


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2013)

Die Einträge bleiben zur Dokumentation erhalten, aber jeder Mod wird aufs Datum achten . Also keine Sorge. Ich habe ja auch meine Souveniere aus der Anfangszeit ...


----------



## beren2707 (23. August 2013)

Ich finde das auch nicht schlimm und sehe es eher als freudige Erinnerung meiner unbedarften Neulingszeit im Forum an. Die drei Punkte werde ich ewig in Erinnerung behalten (sie entstanden aus einer Kurzschlusshandlung), seitdem war ich eigentlich recht brav (bis auf gelegentliches OT, für das ich aber meist netterweise weder ermahnt noch verwarnt werde, sondern der ganze Wust sinnvollerweise im Nirvana verschwindet; dahingehend sind die Mods meiner Meinung nach sehr nachsichtig und verständnisvoll). Mir hat die Verwarnung übrigens damals sehr geholfen, denn ich habe gleich im Anschluss sowohl die Foren- als auch die Marktplatzregeln studiert und seitdem keine Punkte mehr kassiert, denn wenn ich nicht so blöd gewesen wäre und vorher nachgedacht hätte, ob ich das überhaupt hätte posten dürfen, hätte ich immer noch eine weiße Weste.


----------



## Malkav85 (23. August 2013)

Letztendlich beschweren sich immer nur dir Leute, welche ihre Strafe nicht einsehen und das ist -Gott sei dank- ein recht kleiner Teil. Daher ist es auch praktisch, das wir die dokumentierten Punkte nachvollziehen können. Wenn jemand vor 2 Jahren recht rabiat war und jetzt wieder auffällt, dann können wir das wenigestens sehen.

Wichtig ist natürlich auch, das andere "normale" User die Punkte von anderen nicht sehen können. Diese Frage taucht auch manchmal auf


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2013)

Naja... so geschrieben impliziert das, dass Art und Umfang der Jugendsünde doch noch eine Rolle spielen können. 
Nach so einem zeitlichen Abstand sollte eher zählen, dass der Delinquent über Jahre tugendhaft und unauffällig war - egal, was er früher getrieben hat.
Aber gut - genug drauf rumgeritten, danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Uter (23. August 2013)

Er muss sich eben nicht zwingend gebessert haben, er kann auch einfach nicht aktiv gewesen sein. 
In jedem Fall gilt: Wenn er sich wirklich gebessert hat, dann muss er sich nicht an alten Karten stören, es kommen ja schließlich keine neuen mehr und damit gibt es für beide Seiten keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Fossi777 (29. August 2013)

*Und wieder zu Unrecht 3 Punkte kassiert ....
*
Auf Grund neuer Rechtsprechung (siehe BGH-Urteil)  muss der Handel von accountgebundener Software, Accounts sowie Lizenzen  (z.B. „Steam-Packs“) vollständig untersagt werden. 

Spiele vom HUMBLE BUNDLE sind NICHT ACCOUNT GEBUNDEN !!!

Dies gilt  insbesondere für Spiele mit Accountbindung von Valve Steam, EA-Origin  und Blizzard Battle.net. Beachtet dazu die jeweiligen  Nutzungsbedingungen der Plattformen. 

Die Nutzungsbedingungen von  ORIGIN HUMBLE BUNDLE geben EINDEUTIG DIE WEITERGABE AN DRITTE FREI (GESCHENK OPTION )

Der Handel von noch versiegelter  oder nicht durch eine Installation an einen Account gebundene Software,  ist erlaubt.

ANSCHEINEND DOCH NICHT ??!!!

*Jetzt hab ich die Schnautze endgültig voll, entweder die Verwarnung wird zurückgenommen oder ich bin raus hier...*


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

Gehts auch in übersichtlich?


----------



## Fossi777 (29. August 2013)

soll ichs noch grösser schreiben ??? 

@Mods evtl. wäre es hilfreich wenn man vorher mal ne PM schreibt bevor man die Punkte nur so rausballert ...

Wie gesagt ich verlange dass das geklärt wird , ansonsten könnt ihr auch gleich meinen Account löschen..

LG Fossi


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2013)

Nein, aber in das Unterforum, wo es hin gehört.


----------



## the.hai (29. August 2013)

@Fossi777:

Was interessieren denn die AGBs der Organisationen, wenn es PCGH einfach nicht erlaubt?



> Der Handel von unvollständiger Software, unvollständigen Spielen, und  anderen immateriellen Gütern (z.B. virtuelles Spielgeld) ist untersagt.  Dies betrifft insbesondere den Handel von
> 
> • einzelnen Keys (ebenso Volumenlizenzen) einer Software oder eines Spiels
> • Software oder zum Spiel gehörender Datenträger ohne den zur Installation notwendigen Key
> ...



Bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen kannste auch nen nagelneuen Golf für 30000€ ohne Foto verkaufen, ja hier halt nicht. Hier gibts die 100€ Grenze, somit hat das Forum nochmal eigene Regeln, an die sich gehalten werden sollte.

Ich finde es gut, dass die Moderation so hart durchgreift und ja ich hatte auch schon meine Auseinandersetzungen mit der der Skat-Uhr. Wer vernünftig argumentiert udn im recht ist, dem wird auch alles wieder gutgemacht, bzw. zurückgenommen.


----------



## Fossi777 (29. August 2013)

Tja, ist nur schwierig wenn der Mod der die Punkte verteilt hat auf keine PM´s antwortet ...

Die Spiele wurden über das Origin Humble Bundle mit Geschenk Option gekauft... 
Meiner Meinung nach ist das als ein vollwertiges Spiel anzusehen. Was ist da unvollständig ???

Und in den Marktplatzregeln steht dass PCGH den Handel mit nicht Account gebundener Software erlaubt.
Und ich hab noch nicht mal was dafür verlangt, sondern hätte es bei Kauf anderer Sachen gratis dazugegeben...

Ich bin nur so sauer weil ich schonmal zu Unrecht verwarnt wurde, irgendwann reichts...

Damals wurde ich in einem Thread seitenlang beschimpft... " du laberst doch nur Müll " usw ... 
und ich bekam dann die Verwarnung wegen persönlichem Angiff weil ich geschrieben hab ... 

" Ich ziehe mich jetzt aus der Diskussion zurück weil hier anscheinend nur noch rumgetrollt wird "

Ich finde es auch gut, dass hart durchgegriffen wird nur sollte man dann auch die richtigen Leute verwarnen ..


----------



## Laudian (29. August 2013)

...Dies betrifft insbesondere den Handel mit einzelnen Keys.


Da steht doch deutlich lesbar, dass du keine Keys verkaufen darfst. Aber gut, wenn du schon so freundlich anbietest deinen Account zu löschen, dann möchte ich dich nicht davon abhalten. Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, das Forum wird deinen "Rücktritt" überleben, deine "Drohung" hat deswegen kein besonders hohes Gewicht.


----------



## Fossi777 (29. August 2013)

Das ist keine Drohung an das Forum , sondern *ich* will keinen Account haben mit zig Verwarnungen drin die nicht gerechtfertigt sind.


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

Das mit dem Troll ist blöd, aber regelkonform, da es eine Beleidigung ist. Auch mit dem Verkauf ist es in Ordnung, weil es USK18 ist. Ich hab die Keys, die ich nicht brauche verschenkt, die paar Cent brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Fossi777 (29. August 2013)

Nee ich hab sogar dazugeschrieben , dass die USK 18 Titel nicht mit dabei sind ...

Aber gut ich dachte das mit den Keys bezieht sich auf die unvollständige Software, weil ja drüber steht ...

Also dass man von Spielen nicht nur die Keys anbieten darf.


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

Du darfst einfach keine Keys verkaufen, dass siehst du in den von the.hai zitierten Marktplatzregeln.


----------



## Fossi777 (29. August 2013)

Hmm aber warum steht dann drunter dass man nicht Account bezogene Software anbieten darf  ? OK das hab ich dann falsch interpretiert... 

Finds aber trotzdem übertrieben deswegen gleich 3 Punkte rauszuhauen, wie gesagt ich wollte die Keys einfach nur gratis dazugeben...


----------



## the.hai (29. August 2013)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Hmm aber warum steht dann drunter dass man nicht Account bezogene Software anbieten darf  ?
> 
> OK das hab ich dann falsch interpretiert ...
> 
> ...



alles easy, klär dass mit dem mod, evtl gibs ne rücknahme, weil du ja schenken wolltest. und wenn nicht, man was sind schon verwarnungen, sofern sie im rahmen bleiben, bzw nebensächlich sind. es gibt schlimmeres. bei manchen frag ich mich sogar, wie die noch hier sein können ohne zweitaccount^^

ich hab zwar null punkte, aber insgesamt schon 3gelbe und zwei rote verwarnungen erhalten. eine musste die skatuhr wieder zurücknehmen  ansonsten ist das alles ganz easy und man kann hier eigentlich mit allen vernünftig reden.

p.s. aber letztendlich sitzen sie auch am längeren hebel


----------



## Fossi777 (29. August 2013)

Ja mal sehen was er morgen schreibt , bis jetzt bin ich mit nur einem Account ausgekommen


----------



## McZonk (29. August 2013)

Nichts für ungut wenn meine Antwort jetzt etwas harsch rüber kommt. Aber dein Tonfall gefällt mir wirklich gar nicht, Fossi... Wie du uns hier an den Karren fährst, weil du eine Verwarnung nicht einsiehst, kann ich kaum glauben!


Nailgun schrieb:


> Nein, aber in das Unterforum, wo es hin gehört.


 Das zu Beginn: Poste deinen Fall dahin, wo er hin gehört. Das Unterforum wurde glaube ich oft genug erwähnt. 


Fossi777 schrieb:


> Tja, ist nur schwierig wenn der Mod der die Punkte verteilt hat auf keine PM´s antwortet ...


Das ist wirklich unverschämt - gerade nachts zwischen 4 und 8 Uhr morgens, da gebe ich dir total Recht.  Mal zur Info: Wir sind normal berufstätige Leute die den Moderationsposten ehrenamtlich machen. Sorry, dass wir nachts schlafen müssen und morgens auf der Arbeit erscheinen, mit der wir unser Geld verdienen .... 


Fossi777 schrieb:


> Nee ich hab sogar dazugeschrieben , dass die USK 18 Titel nicht mit dabei sind ...


Da haben wir doch auch schon einen Knackpunkt. Ich habe zwar noch nicht genau in die Sache reingelesen (*und das mache ich auch erst, wenn du dich an der richtigen Stelle gemeldet hast* und den Sachverhalt aus deinem Blickwinkel schilderst), aber evtl. wurdest du ja nicht nur wegen des Key-Verkaufs verwarnt? Wer Spiele so anbietet und damit meint FSK18 Titel eben nicht anzubieten, braucht sich glaube ich nicht wundern, dass es dafür eine Verwarnung hagelt. Und dass im Forum nicht mit Keys gehandelt werden darf, wurde hier ja auch schon diskutiert. 


> _*Da bei PCGH nur Spiele bis zu 18 Jahren erlaubt sind kann ich (hier im Forum) leider nur diese anbieten.
> 
> Bei Fragen zu dem Spiele Bundle bitte PM an mich !*_
> 
> ...





Fossi777 schrieb:


> Finds aber trotzdem übertrieben deswegen gleich 3 Punkte rauszuhauen, wie gesagt ich wollte die Keys einfach nur gratis dazugeben...


Lass uns klären für welche Vergehen es die 3 Punkte wirklich gegeben hat > Du weißt in welchem Unterforum wir das machen. Jedenfalls nicht hier...


Fossi777 schrieb:


> Ja mal sehen was er morgen schreibt , bis jetzt bin ich mit nur einem Account ausgekommen


Wenn du uns jetzt noch mit Doppelaccounts drohen willst, machst du wirklich etwas falsch.

Edit: Und als letzter Gesichtspunkt: du wurdest für deine hitzige Diskussion mit dem "Troll-Ausspruch" überhaupt nicht verwarnt. Du wurdest in Form einer konsequenzlosen gelben Karten ermahnt. Von schon wieder ungerechtfertigt Punkte kann nicht die Rede sein, sorry!


----------



## Fossi777 (29. August 2013)

@Zonk ,

Moin, na die Verwarnung gabs iwann um kurz vor 12 oder so, und hab gleich darauf zwei PM´s geschrieben die bis jetzt noch nicht  beantwortet wurden.
Dass ich deswegen etwas aufgebracht war ist glaub ich verständlich, weil ich mich meiner Meinung nach richtig verhalten habe..

Danke dass du es nochmal gepostet hast, 

Da steht doch eindeutig dass FSK 18 Titel bei PCGH nicht erlaubt sind und ich deswegen nur Titel bis zu 18 Jahren anbiete...
Als verfügbar waren ausserdem nur die Titel mit FSK 16 gekennzeichnet.

Ich drohe euch nicht mit Doppelaccounts sondern ich lasse evtl. meinen aktuellen Account löschen und mach mir dann nen neuen Account 
weil ich die ganzen Verwarnungen ( egal obs nun Punkte gab oder nicht ) nicht in meinem Profil haben möchte...

PS : Gib mir doch bitte nochmal den Link von dem Thread, nicht dass ich es schon wieder falsch poste....


----------



## Dennisth (29. August 2013)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> PS : Gib mir doch bitte nochmal den Link von dem Thread, nicht dass ich es schon wieder falsch poste....


 
Du hast da etwas falsch verstanden. Du musst hier einen Thread aufmachen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/besprechung-moderativer-massnahmen/3422


----------



## Fossi777 (29. August 2013)

Danke werd ich bei Gelegenheit machen , ich warte noch ab ob der Mod auf meine PM´s antwortet oder nicht..


----------



## keinnick (29. August 2013)

Vielleicht ist der Mod ja gerade nicht auf Sendung und kann nicht antworten. Wenn Du nen Thread aufmachst haben aber alle Mods darauf Zugriff und Dir wird evtl. schneller geholfen.


----------



## Malkav85 (29. August 2013)

Irgendwie sehe ich immer noch keinen Thread. Na ja, nachdem ich mir die Verwarnung angesehen habe, ist diese auch gerechtfertigt in meinen Augen. Klares Angebot von FSK 18 Spielen inkl. Keyverkauf.

Das du gleich Punkte bekommen hast, dürfte auf Grund der Menge sein, die angeboten wurde. Ich persönlich bin bei sowas auch nicht zimperlich und setze da einen klaren Schuss vor den Bug. Damit habe ich mir hier schon oft nicht viele Freunde gemacht


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

Im Marktplatz ist das auch absolut richtig.


----------



## Klutten (29. August 2013)

@ Fossi777

McZonk hat es eigentlich schon auf den Punkt gebracht und es gibt kaum mehr an dieser Stelle zu sagen. Hätte er das etwas abgeänderte Beispiel deinerseits hier nicht gepostet, ich hätte es jetzt promt getan. Nachdem du jetzt auch aus der Community die Rückmeldung erhalten hast, dass Keys im Forum nicht gehandelt werden dürfen, ganzgleich ob verschenkt (mit Einschränkungen) oder verkauft, frage ich mich, ob du glaubst, dass wir uns die Hose mit der Kneifzange zumachen.

In einem Einleitungssatz betonst du, dass du die FSK18-Titel nicht im Forum anbieten darfst. Anschließend listest du diese der Reihe nach aber trotzdem auf und schreibst dann noch zum Schluss, dass ...



> Wer das komplette Bundle nimmt bekommt *ALLE *Spiele Keys kostenlos dazu !!!



Das von mir gefettete "ALLE" impliziert unweigerlich, dass du auch die FSK18-Titel mit abgibst, was angesichts deiner Auflistung durch die Moderation nicht zu kontrollieren wäre. Es ist daher unumgänglich eine volle rote Karte zu geben, denn der Jugendschutz steht ganz oben auf der Liste der Vorgaben für ein öffentliches und jugendfreies Forum. 

Wenn dir diese Begründung immer noch nicht ausreicht, dann erstelle einen Thread im bereits verlinkten Unterforum, aber schrei hier nicht in einem so derben Tonfall rum. Anbei möchte ich mich noch bei dir entschuldigen, dass ich nicht nachts um kurz vor 4 Uhr auf irgendwelche ebenso infam geschriebene PNs reagiere. Ich habe gestern 15 Stunden gearbeitet, habe dann von 22:00 Uhr - 23:30 Uhr für 1,5 Stunden ehrenamtlich meine Arbeit im Forum verrichtet (weil mir diese Spaß macht) und bin heute morgen um 5:45 Uhr wieder aufgestanden. Sollte dir so langweilig sein, dass dur dir die Nächte um die Ohren schlagen kannst, dann versuche es doch auch mal mit Arbeit ...oder Nachts eben mit Schlafen.


----------



## Fossi777 (29. August 2013)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehe ich immer noch keinen Thread. Na ja, nachdem ich mir die Verwarnung angesehen habe, ist diese auch gerechtfertigt in meinen Augen. Klares Angebot von FSK 18 Spielen inkl. Keyverkauf.
> 
> Das du gleich Punkte bekommen hast, dürfte auf Grund der Menge sein, die angeboten wurde. Ich persönlich bin bei sowas auch nicht zimperlich und setze da einen klaren Schuss vor den Bug. Damit habe ich mir hier schon oft nicht viele Freunde gemacht



Doch habe gerade einen aufgemacht. Und FSK 18 Titel wurden definitiv nicht angeboten ...


@Kluten  

Die PM´s kamen 5min nach der Verwarnung und nicht um 4 Uhr nachts , mal davon abgesehen dass du bis jetzt noch nicht geantwortet hast...

und dafür ...



Klutten schrieb:


> @ Fossi777
> 
> Sollte dir so langweilig sein, dass dur dir die Nächte um die Ohren  schlagen kannst, dann versuche es doch auch mal mit Arbeit ...oder  Nachts eben mit Schlafen.



hätte ich wohl wieder eine Verwarnung wegen persönlichen Angriffs bekommen ....


Aber schwamm drüber, 

wie ich schon bei der letzten Verwarnung geschrieben habe ...
*
shit happens...*


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

Wenn du explizit alle Spiele sagst! Bist du selber schuld, auch wenn es hart klingt.


----------



## RavionHD (29. August 2013)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Doch habe gerade einen aufgemacht. Und FSK 18 Titel wurden definitiv nicht angeboten ...


 
Ach, diskutieren bringt hier nichts, Du bist immer im Unrecht.


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ach, diskutieren bringt hier nichts, Du bist immer im Unrecht.


 
Ich bin auch nicht immer mit den Mods zufrieden, aber diese Maßnahme war richtig.


----------



## McZonk (29. August 2013)

Nochmal zum Verständnis @ Fossi 



> Ich biete diese Spiele nicht an:
> Titel 1 FSK18
> Titel 2 FSK18
> Titel 3 FSK18
> ...


*ist nicht gleich*



> Ich biete an:
> Titel 4 FSK16
> Titel 5 FSK12
> Titel 6 FSK10
> ...


Wir sind ja auch nicht blöd... 

Aber was soll die Diskutiererei: im Grunde war auch schon das Anbieten der Keys ein Verstoß gegen die MPR. Dass dabei auch noch FSK18-Titel nicht nicht (yeah, endlich ein sinnvoller Einsatz für die schwäbische Doppelverneinung) angeboten worden sind, macht es nicht besser. Ich denke du hast im Feedbackforum in deinem Thread ja auch schon Feedback der Kollegen erhalten...


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. August 2013)

Ah unser öffentlich-gegen-die Moderation-schießer-Nummer-Eins Bobi ist wieder da...

Entschuldige wenn ich dich auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen muss aber es wird dir nichts als Spampunkte einbringen wenn du jetzt wieder anfängst immer und überall bei jeder Gelegenheit sinnlos Stunk zu verbreiten (das war die offizielle Ermahnung solche Propagandakommentare zu unterlassen!). 
Deine Angelegenheit wurde ja bereits ausgiebig diskutiert - im Gegensatz zu deiner Vorgehensweise verzichten wir als Moderation aber dir zuliebe darauf dies öffentlich zu machen um weitere Eskalationen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2013)

Der Marktplatz ist ein leider ein Tummelplatz wo quasi täglich genug Verfehlungen begangen werden, da bleibt nur hartes durchgreifen. Nicht immer ist ein hilfreicher User unterwegs der einen warnt. Es wäre einfach sinnvoller gewesen die Titel einfach nicht zu erwähnen. Die bloße Nennung reicht ja schon aus um per PM die Titel zu handeln. Auch ist es nicht besonders angebracht mit 10 Atü und fast platzenden Kessel hier zu schreiben, da man sich zu leicht zu etwas hinreißen lässt was man eigentlich nicht will.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. August 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ach, diskutieren bringt hier nichts, Du bist immer im Unrecht.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Wer mal mit der Moderation in den Ring steigt (), sprich die nicht öffentliche Möglichkeit zur Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen in Anspruch nimmt, der bekommt da auch einen vernünftigen Dialog, in dem die Moderatoren meiner Erfahrung nach, offen und ehrlich ihre Meinung zum Sachverhalt sagen.


----------



## RavionHD (29. August 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ah unser öffentlich-gegen-die Moderation-schießer-Nummer-Eins Bobi ist wieder da...
> 
> Entschuldige wenn ich dich auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen muss aber es wird dir nichts als Spampunkte einbringen wenn du jetzt wieder anfängst immer und überall bei jeder Gelegenheit sinnlos Stunk zu verbreiten (das war die offizielle Ermahnung solche Propagandakommentare zu unterlassen!).
> Deine Angelegenheit wurde ja bereits ausgiebig diskutiert - im Gegensatz zu deiner Vorgehensweise verzichten wir als Moderation aber dir zuliebe darauf dies öffentlich zu machen um weitere Eskalationen zu vermeiden.


 
Interessant, ich darf in einem Beschwerdethread nichtmal meine eigene Meinung schreiben, dann werden meine Kommentare als "Propagandakommenate" bezeichnet und mir wird mit Spampunkten gedroht.

Das Problem ist leider Gottes schlicht und einfach die Tatsache dass ihr keine Fehler einsteht, euch eventuell für diese Fehler entschuldigt und folgerichtig die Punkte wegnimmt.

Das sieht man jetzt wieder bei Fossi777.

Aber egal, ich will mich da nicht einmischen, lohnt sich sowieso nicht.....


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

Weil es natürlich keine Nutzer gibt, die von zurückgenommenen Karten erzählen.


----------



## Klutten (29. August 2013)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> @Kluten
> 
> Die PM´s kamen 5min nach der Verwarnung und nicht um 4 Uhr nachts , mal davon abgesehen dass du bis jetzt noch nicht geantwortet hast...



Wenn du meinen Beitrag hier aufmerksam gelesen hast, dann blieben mir nur ~6 Stunden der Nachtruhe, die ich mir persönlich auch gegönnt habe. Ansonsten habe ich dir hier ausführlich geantwortet, aber auch in allen Punkten McZonk zugestimmt, der alles als Beispiel angeführt hat. Warum also noch einmal den gleichen Text per PN versenden? Zu deinen Beiträgen hier mitten in der Nacht und am frühen Morgen muss ich wohl nichts sagen. Selbst normale Arbeitstage enden irgendwo um 16 Uhr, und wenn man an Tag X um ~23 Uhr eine Verwarnung erhalten hat, dann sollte man mit einer Antwort nicht vor dem nächsten Abend rechnen.



Fossi777 schrieb:


> und dafür ... hätte ich wohl wieder eine Verwarnung wegen persönlichen Angriffs bekommen ....



Nein. Der Smiley zeigt die Anspielung auf die Uhrzeit, welche für mich echt irrwitzig war. Unter der Woche, nachts um 4 Uhr, ist sicher nicht der passende Zeitpunkt um hier im Thread auf eine Antwort zu pochen. Dazu war der Ton wirklich unter aller Kanone ...aber auch da - Schwamm drüber ...shit happens.



Monsjo schrieb:


> Weil es natürlich keine Nutzer gibt, die von zurückgenommenen Karten erzählen.



Natürlich nicht. Wie üblich werden im Internet häufig nur schlechte Erfahrungen veröffentlicht, positive gehen schnell unter. Andererseits ist die Anzahl strittiger Verwarnungen auch extrem gering, sodass die Meldungen eh höchst selten wären.



Bobi schrieb:


> ... Das Problem ist leider Gottes schlicht und  einfach die Tatsache dass ihr keine Fehler einsteht, euch eventuell für  diese Fehler entschuldigt und folgerichtig die Punkte wegnimmt.
> 
> Das sieht man jetzt wieder bei Fossi777.


 
Jeder gesteht Fehler ein, wenn der Grund dagegen nachvollziehbar vorgebracht wird. Wie du das in diesem Fall siehst, ist mir schleierhaft. Mehrheitlich äußert man sich in diesem Thread, dass der Regelverstoß eindeutig ist.


----------



## the.hai (29. August 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Interessant, ich darf in einem Beschwerdethread  nichtmal meine eigene Meinung schreiben, dann werden meine Kommentare  als "Propagandakommenate" bezeichnet und mir wird mit Spampunkten  gedroht.
> 
> Das Problem ist leider Gottes schlicht und  einfach die Tatsache dass ihr keine Fehler einsteht, euch eventuell für  diese Fehler entschuldigt und folgerichtig die Punkte wegnimmt.
> 
> ...


 


Monsjo schrieb:


> Weil es natürlich keine Nutzer gibt, die von zurückgenommenen Karten erzählen.



also bei mir ging das schonmal, man muss natürlich nur im Recht sein. Wer um Unrecht ist, darf sowas nicht erwarten!



> 07.08.2012 19:53
> Pokerclock
> 
> Zurückgenommen:  				 			 uche SSD 64GB oder...
> Verstoß gegen die Marktplatzregeln


----------



## beren2707 (29. August 2013)

Also mal ehrlich, ich mecker ja echt selten aber: Gehts noch? Mehrfach gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen (Keys, USK18; zigfach nachzulesen) und dann noch beschweren, dass kein 24/7 Service der "Bittsteller"/Moderatoren erfolgt?! Wow, da macht das Ehrenamt doch Spaß. Wozu da noch debattieren? Der Verstoß ist sowas von offensichtlich, dazu soll man sich von Moderatorenseite auch noch rechtfertigen müssen? Dass andere User da noch ins gleiche Horn stoßen, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, zumal die Forenregeln sowas von eindeutig sind und eine Debatte über die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Sanktionierung mMn ad absurdum führen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. August 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Der Verstoß ist sowas von offensichtlich, dazu soll man sich von Moderatorenseite auch noch rechtfertigen müssen?


 
Glaub mir es gibt noch viel viel offensichtlichere und schwerere Verstöße wo User ihre völlig unhaltbare Ansicht bis aufs Messer verteidigen - das hat der Job nunmal leider so an sich. 

Macht aber nichts... die Mods hier haben auf eine gewisse Art und Weise ein Gemüt wie Spock... wir stecken das recht emotionslos weg. 

Zum abreagieren gibts ja andere Methoden, zum Beispiel...


Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern 15 Stunden gearbeitet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Interessant, ich darf in einem Beschwerdethread nichtmal meine eigene Meinung schreiben, dann werden meine Kommentare als "Propagandakommenate" bezeichnet und mir wird mit Spampunkten gedroht.
> 
> Das Problem ist leider Gottes schlicht und einfach die Tatsache dass ihr keine Fehler einsteht, euch eventuell für diese Fehler entschuldigt und folgerichtig die Punkte wegnimmt.
> 
> ...



Schreiben darf man fast alles nur macht der Ton die Musik. Ich sehe in dem Text leider nix was ein eingestehen von Fehlern nötig macht egal welchen Schreibstil die Moderatoren pflegen. Generell kann man mit jeden reden falls nötig


----------



## Klutten (29. August 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Macht aber nichts... die Mods hier haben auf eine gewisse Art und Weise ein Gemüt wie Spock... wir stecken das recht emotionslos weg.


 
Wenn ich sowohl die Geschehnisse im Arbeitsleben, als auch hier im Forum persönlich nehmen würde, hätte ich mir schon eine gute "Game over"-Methode gesucht.  Ich steh den ganzen Tag im streitbaren Mittelpunkt zwischen Autohäusern, Werkstätten, Fahrern, Schraubern, Kunden, Serviceberatern, usw. ...aber glücklicherweise sitze ich bei allem Verständnis für Ärger immer am längeren Hebel und habe immer das letzte und entscheidende Wort. Ich bin stressresistent, also alles easy.


----------



## beren2707 (29. August 2013)

Kommt man sich da nicht manchmal trotzdem vor wie Don Quichote? Also wenn ich sowas mitbekomme, hoffe ich, dass ich niemals Moderator in einem Forum werde. Mein "Job" ist mir da schon nervenaufreibend genug, was Entscheidungen und Sanktionierungen sowie deren Legitimation angeht.

Dieser Thread gibt eurer Aufgabe als Mod. mal eine transparente Sicht. Da kann ich schon durchaus verstehen, wenn man manchmal die Sense auspackt und durch den Thread mäht, wenns schon wieder in eine eindeutig Richtung geht; bei offensichtlichen Regelverstößen sowieso. 
Objektiv und selbstreflexiv (-kritisch inbegriffen) mit eigenem Handeln umzugehen, das scheint offensichtlich nicht immer der Fall zu sein. Gibts da eigtl. Statistiken, wie oft ihr euch (ungerechtfertigt) Anfeindungen, Beleidigungen bis zu Todesdrohungen (?) in Ausübung eurer Tätigkeit anhören müsst? Würde mich wirklich interessieren, auch gerne nur als grobe Schätzung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2013)

Ich war/bin Mod in zwei Foren und solange es nicht mehr als 20 Mitglieder hat, ist es ganz gemütlich.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. August 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> also bei mir ging das schonmal, man muss natürlich nur im Recht sein. Wer um Unrecht ist, darf sowas nicht erwarten!


 
Das Ganze hatte auch sein Gutes. Es hat offensichtliche Fehler in der Formulierung der Regeln aufgezeigt, die beim nächsten Regel-Update ausgebessert werden. 

Beschweren hilft, es muss aber in einem angemessenen Ton geschehen und gegebenenfalls mit der notwendigen Einsicht, wenn die Beschwerde unbegründet ist.



> Gibts da eigtl. Statistiken, wie oft ihr euch (ungerechtfertigt)  Anfeindungen, Beleidigungen bis zu Todesdrohungen (?) in Ausübung eurer  Tätigkeit anhören müsst? Würde mich wirklich interessieren, auch gerne  nur als grobe Schätzung.



Anfeindungen und Beleidigungen kommen nur gelegentlich vor. Durch ein dickes Fell, verschwinden diese aber im Sammelsurium des PN-Postfachs. Todesdrohungen hatte ich bisher nicht, aber eine handvoll Drohungen mit Anwälten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. August 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Gibts da eigtl. Statistiken, wie oft ihr euch (ungerechtfertigt) Anfeindungen, Beleidigungen bis zu Todesdrohungen (?) in Ausübung eurer Tätigkeit anhören müsst? Würde mich wirklich interessieren, auch gerne nur als grobe Schätzung.


 
Wieso sollten wir darüber eine Statistik führen? 

Nein, die gibt es natürlich nicht. Die meisten Karten laufen auch ohne dass der User sich meldet ab oder es kommt eine kure Entschuldigung oder Erläuterung. Gefühlte 70-80% aller moderativen Maßnahmen laufen eigentlich sehr zivilisiert ab da die meisten User ihre Vergehen schon einsehen - spätestens wenn man es ihnen erklärt. Die allermeisten User die die erste Warnung erhalten fallen danach auch nicht mehr weiter auf wenn sie sich DANN die Regeln wirklich mal durchlesen (selbst ich hab ne gelbe Karte aus Urzeiten wegen ner MP-Kleinigkeit von Achtung: Klutten ) Der allergrößte Teil der PCGHX-User sind ohnehin völlig Kartenfrei und vernünftig/höflich/usw. 

Beleidigungen/Anfeindungen kommen nunmal hier und da vor, dabei handelt es sich aber fast immer um bekannte "Problemuser" die sich aus welchen Gründen auch immer vom Rest der Masse negativ abheben wollen - man weiß als Mod also oft schon vorher "och nö User YX beleidigt schon wieder der brüllt gleich wieder rum oder lässt abfällige PNs kommen".

Wirklich krasse Fälle von Androhung körperlicher Gewalt und ähnlichem sind zum Glück sehr sehr selten (< 1%), sind aber auch schon vorgekommen. Was bei denen Usern schief gelaufgen ist hab ich noch nicht restlos ergründen können.


----------



## Klutten (29. August 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Kommt man sich da nicht manchmal trotzdem vor wie Don Quichote? Also wenn ich sowas mitbekomme, hoffe ich, dass ich niemals Moderator in einem Forum werde. Mein "Job" ist mir da schon nervenaufreibend genug, was Entscheidungen und Sanktionierungen sowie deren Legitimation angeht.


 
Mein Job ist durch die rechtliche Seite und die weitreichenden Folgen in vielerlei Hinsicht sehr stressig. Trotzdem ist das Forum für mich allabendliche Entspannung. Hier kann ich abschalten, auch wenn es mitunter haarsträubende Diskussionen oder umkämpfte Brandherde gibt. Man muss Spaß an diesem Ehrenamt haben, das ist wichtig. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> (selbst ich hab ne gelbe Karte aus  Urzeiten wegen ner MP-Kleinigkeit von Achtung: Klutten )



Ja ja, aus heutiger Sicht ist es natürlich nur eine "Kleinigkeit" 

-> Thread nach einer Stunde gepusht. ...


----------



## Fossi777 (30. August 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das Ganze hatte auch sein Gutes. Es hat offensichtliche Fehler in der Formulierung der Regeln aufgezeigt, die beim nächsten Regel-Update ausgebessert werden. :daumen :


 
Würde das auch bei den Marktplatzregeln 4.2 Keys vorschlagen, weil man ( ich ) das wirklich falsch verstehen kann. 

Dann hätte das Ganze auch ein Happy End zuminderst für zukünftige Fälle....

Ich hätte mir in meinem Fall nur etwas mehr Verständnis erhofft ... 

thats alll...


----------



## Duvar (30. August 2013)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an dieser Stelle an die Com, was meint ihr, würde/müsste passieren, wenn ich oder ihr zB zu einem Beitrag von Raff oder irgendeinem anderen PCGH Mitarbeiter schreibe: 
"Ach du schreibst nur dummes Zeugs"? (Tatbestand des persönlichen Angriffs und strengstens untersagt laut Regeln)
Wie würde/müsste die Moderation eurer Meinung nach reagieren? (richtig)

A: Beitrag einfach entfernen?
B: Verwarung nur mit gelber Karte und ohne Strafpunkte?
C: 1 Strafpunkt?
D: 3 Strafpunkte?
E: Wochenbann (5 Punkte)
F: Mehr als 1 Woche Bann bis hin zum Permabann


Was mich stört ist, dass die Regeln, die klar definiert sind nicht eingehalten werden.
Weiterhin bestehen gewisse Grauzonen mit einem Ermessungsspielraum, welche je nachdem dazu genutzt werden können user zu bestrafen oder halt auch nicht.
Nur was wäre die Lösung zu der ganzen Sache? 

100 prozentig die Regeln anwenden oder je nach Lust und Laune die Regeln anwenden?
Jegliche Beiträge mit spam ahnden? --> Denn dies müsste man laut Forenregeln.
Sollten die regeln überarbeitet werden, wenn ja inwiefern? 
Bissl spammen ist ok, solange es nicht übertrieben wird?

So wird es ja gehandhabt im Endeffekt, nur müsste man nicht richtigerweise die Regeln dementsprechend anpassen?
Andererseits würden sich die spammer dann immer auf diese Regel stützen, dass man ja bissl spammen darf usw^^
Wie ihr seht, ist es nicht wirklich einfach mit den regeln 

Ich sehe das ganze so, die Mods haben den Auftrag nicht 100% die Regeln durchzusetzen, sondern viel mehr dazu zu sorgen, dass man sich vernünftig Austauscht ohne sich an die Gurgel zu gehen,
hierbei wird unterschieden um was für einen spam es sich handelt und auch um die Menge des ganzen, nichts desto trotz werden demnach die Regeln nicht (korrekt) angewandt.



Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## Monsjo (30. August 2013)

Hmm, da es ein persönlicher Angriff, aber im Bezug auf den "perfekten PC"(-Schrott) stimmt, würde ich sagen 3 Punkte, wegen Beleidigung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2013)

Ich denke schon das die Regeln eingehalten werden, aber es gibt einen Ermessensspielraum. Es kommt auch drauf an wie man es in welchen Zusammenhang erwähnt. Nur den Satz ohne irgendwelche Gründe wäre mir durchaus schon eine gelbe Karte wert je nachdem wie provokativ man schon auffällig war. Man sollte sich generell immer so verhalten wie man es für sich selbst wünscht


----------



## Duvar (30. August 2013)

Also meinst du nach meiner Bestrafuns-skala Stufe 4 müsste angewandt werden, ganz ehrlich ich persönlich würde vermuten, höher als Stufe 4 (D).
Mal sehen wie die anderen user (nicht-mods) das sehen.
Hier untersteht doch jeder user den selben Rechten und Gesetzen nehme ich an. 

Wäre interessant zu wissen was passieren würde, wenn ein neuer user kommt und einem PCGH Mitarbeiter das an den Latz knallt 
Der würde sicher als Forentroll direkt abgestempelt werden und gesperrt werden vermute ich jetzt mal.
Dies wiederum würde die Frage aufbringen, werden alt eingesessene user anders bewertet und gelten für die nicht die selben Regeln,
oder kommt nun wieder das sagenumwobene Ermessensspielraum ins Spiel?
Wie dem auch sei, die Regeln müssten k.A. wie, angepasst werden, wenn es wirklich der Wahrheit und demnach der Richtigkeit entsprechen soll mMn.

PS Dr Bakterius, soweit ich weiß, beginnt ein persönlicher Angriff mit minimum 3 Punkten und je nach Härte der Wörter, wird vermutlich noch höher bestraft,
nur wie wird da genau gewertet? Wie du schon sagst, dieser Ermessensspielraum ist wichtig und wie richtig wird der genutzt?

Mod zu sein ist eigentlich schwerer als man denkt, nur so wie ich das teilweise vermute, könnten die auch "abstumpfen" falls sie jegliche Beleidigungen über sich ergehen lassen müssen
und deswegen sehen die das auch als "locker" an und dies lässt sie gänzlich unberührt, ist schade eigentlich, wenn man beleidigend wird bzw dies auch noch so hinnehmen muss.

Du sagst nun zB, dass je nachdem wie oft man negativ aufgefallen ist, diese Entscheidungen beeinträchtigt bzw voneinander variieren können.
Bedeutet das also, die Regeln ändern sich für diese Person? Andere dürfen noch eher abfälliger sein als jene die schon mal negativ aufgefallen sind?
Gelten dann andere Regeln für die, oder kommt nun wieder der mysteriöse Ermessensspielraum ins Spiel?


----------



## McZonk (30. August 2013)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Dann hätte das Ganze auch ein Happy End zuminderst für zukünftige Fälle....
> 
> Ich hätte mir in meinem Fall nur etwas mehr Verständnis erhofft ...
> 
> thats alll...


 Wir werden den Abschnitt intern nochmals diskutieren. Bei dir allerdings liegt ja nicht nur das Problem des reinen Key-Anbietens vor. Aber ich glaube von FSK18 hatten wir es jetzt oft genug und ich hoffe an dieser Stelle nun auf eine gewisse Einsicht.


----------



## Fossi777 (30. August 2013)

Ja du hast schon recht , ich hätte einfach nur die erlaubten Spiele auflisten sollen, das ist schon richtig.

Desweiteren danke ich dir für deine Neutralität in diesem Fall, was man von anderen nicht behaupten kann.

LG Fossi


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. August 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> was meint ihr, würde/müsste passieren, wenn ich oder ihr zB zu einem Beitrag von Raff oder irgendeinem anderen PCGH Mitarbeiter schreibe:
> "Ach du schreibst nur dummes Zeugs"? (Tatbestand des persönlichen Angriffs und strengstens untersagt laut Regeln)
> Wie würde/müsste die Moderation eurer Meinung nach reagieren? (richtig)
> 
> ...


 
1.) Es ist völlig egal ob die angegriffene Person ein PCGH-Redakteur, ein Admin, ein Mod oder ein anderer User ist.
2.) Die "Strafe" richtet sich auch nach Gesichtspunkten wie "Wie auffällig war der User bisher", "In welchem Kontext steht der Post" und vieles mehr. Laut "Punktekatalog" stehen auf "personenbezogener Angriff" 3 Punkte. Wenn es ein "Ersttäter" ist und der Angriff nicht einer der bösen Sorte ("Du Idiot" oder ähnliches) ist gibts üblicherweise erst mal eine Gelbe Karte (Alternative B). Bei Zuwiederhandlung dann 3x rot (Alternative D).

Die Alternative A kann verwendet werden wenn man duch einfaches Löschen und Ermahnen der Person per PN oder ähnlichem die Situatiuon schnell bereinigen kann - das ist vom Prinzip her aber dasselbe wie eine gelbe Karte (da diese auch nur eine Ermahnung ist).

Alternativen E und F finden hier keine Anwendung. 5 Punkte und mehr auf einmal gibts nur bei extremen Verstößen (Drogen, Pornografie, extremste Äußerungen, Aufrufe zu Straftaten, sonstige Illegale Aktivitäten) oder eben wenn eine Person wirklich permanent auffällt - wenn man schon 15 Punkte und mehr mit Beleidigungen gesammelt hat (5x3, sowas gibts!) gehen wir eben von absoluter Lernresistenz aus und sperren sofort (temporär).

Die Alternative Permabann ist dann wieder die letzte Steigerung, die man aber eigentlich nur durch Mehrfachaccounts, Trollaccs und ähnlichem erreichen kann - dass jemand wegen seinem Punktekonto permanent gebannt wird ist extrem selten und diejenigen sind auch nicht mehr zu retten (40 Punkte und mehr...).




			
				Duvar schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich stört ist, dass die Regeln, die klar definiert sind nicht eingehalten werden.
> Weiterhin  bestehen gewisse Grauzonen mit einem Ermessungsspielraum, welche je  nachdem dazu genutzt werden können user zu bestrafen oder halt auch  nicht.
> Nur was wäre die Lösung zu der ganzen Sache?
> 
> ...



Wenn wir die Regeln 100% umsetzen sollen setzt das voraus, dass wir 100% aller Beiträge lesen müssen.
Das funktioniert beispielsweise wenn wir aktivieren dass Posts erst dann sichtbar werden wenn sie ein Mod freigeschaltet hat (ja, die Funktion ist implementiert...!).
Darauf habt erstens ihr keine Lust und zweitens wir 500 Mods zu wenig.



			
				Duvar schrieb:
			
		

> Ich  sehe das ganze so, die Mods haben den Auftrag nicht 100% die Regeln  durchzusetzen, sondern viel mehr dazu zu sorgen, dass man sich  vernünftig Austauscht ohne sich an die Gurgel zu gehen,



Unsere offizielle Aufgabe ist es, in Vertretung der Forenleitung für ein angenehmes Gesprächsklima  im Forum zu sorgen, sich so gut es geht für die  Umsetzung der Forenregeln einzusetzen und mit den  Administratoren im Team  an der Verbesserung des Forums  zu arbeiten.

Dieses Ziel wird nicht dadurch erreicht, dass wir jeden Post analysieren und bei jeder kleinen Regelwidrigkeit mit Karten aller Art um uns werfen. Es ist _zwingend notwendig_ dass uns ein Ermessensspielraum bleibt um dieses Ziel möglichst gut erreichen zu können - denn die soziale Interaktion von Menschen in einem Forum lässt sich nunmal nicht vollständig reglementieren und mathematisch präzise bewerten und bestrafen... und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Adi1 (30. August 2013)

Ich verstehe diese ewige Diskussion nicht, einmal die Regeln lesen und verstehen, und sich so benehmen wie im RL auch.

Bin selber seit 4 Jahren hier dabei, und bis jetzt völlig problemfrei, auch wenn hin und wieder mal ein Spam-Post gelöscht wurde .


----------



## RavionHD (27. November 2013)

Wieso wurde Legaccy gesperrt?


----------



## coroc (27. November 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Wieso wurde Legaccy gesperrt?


 Ich würde fast behaupten, dass man dir auf diese Frage keine Antwort geben wird...


----------



## keinnick (27. November 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Wieso wurde Legaccy gesperrt?


 
Unsere Regeln - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME

_"Generell gilt: Individuelle Maßnahmen sind eine Angelegenheit zwischen Moderation und moderierter Person, kein Thema für die Öffentlichkeit."_


----------



## Pokerclock (27. November 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Unsere Regeln - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME
> 
> _"Generell gilt: Individuelle Maßnahmen sind eine Angelegenheit zwischen Moderation und moderierter Person, kein Thema für die Öffentlichkeit."_



So sieht es aus. Ich bitte das zu respektieren. Wenn er wieder Zugriff auf das Forum hat, kannst du ihn ja persönlich fragen.


----------



## DarthLAX (12. Dezember 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Hmm, da es ein persönlicher Angriff, aber im Bezug auf den "perfekten PC"(-Schrott) stimmt, würde ich sagen 3 Punkte, wegen Beleidigung.


 

wo ist es ein persönlicher angriff, wenn man sagt das wer müll schreibt? (IMHO wäre "du bist ein xyz (z.B. arsch)" ein persönlicher angriff, das andere ist - IMHO - maximal eine wertung des geschriebenen (das sich der betroffene beleidigt/angegriffen fühlen kann ist legitim, aber es ist eher sein geschreibsel das angegriffen wurde/wird)) d.h. ein hinweis das zu unterlassen (bzw. es zu begründen z.B. du schreibst *******, weil das so und so und so ist und nicht so wie du sagst) und damit hat es sich 

mfg LAX


----------



## Murdoch (12. Dezember 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Wieso wurde Legaccy gesperrt?


 
Rein vom Bauchgefühl her jedenfalls verdient.


----------



## XE85 (12. Dezember 2013)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> wo ist es ein persönlicher angriff, wenn man sagt das wer müll schreibt?



Es ist vll. nicht direkt ein persönlicher Angriff, jedenfalls aber eine unangebrachte Ausdrucksweise die das Geschriebene abwerted. Unnötig sind solche Aussagen vor allem dann wenn sie ohne weitere Erklärung gepostet wird warum das geschriebene nicht (ganz) korrekt, falsch oder was auch immer ist. Da kann man im Widerholungsfall (für "Ersttäter" gibt es bei sowiso nur in Extremfällen Punkte) durchaus über einen ebensolchen nachdenken, kommt aber auf die Gesammtsituation an.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich ein Limit an Punkten welches man nicht überschreiten darf?


----------



## Monsjo (15. Dezember 2013)

Ja, nach der dreimonatigen Pause gibt es den Permabann. (Wenn ich richtig liege.)

Also: 5, 10, 15, 20

Oder gibt es mehr?


Edit: Es gibt noch sechs Monate, also müsste bei 25 Schluss sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt die automatisierten Schritte, die auch in den Regeln vermerkt sind:


5 Punkte: 1 Woche Sperre
10 Punkte: 4 Wochen Sperre
15 Punkte: 3 Monate Sperre
20 Punkte: 6 Monate Sperre
Mehr gibts zumindest automatisch nicht. Da Verwarnungen auch ablaufen können und die Dauer der Sperren ja kürzer sind als die Ablauffristen kann man auch deutlich mehr Punkte ansammeln (es gibt da so Spezialisten).


Aber falls die Frage darauf abzielt: Es gibt KEINE Grenze ab der man permanent ausgeschlossen wird. Diese Entscheidung wird immer intern abseits des Punktesystems (quasi "manuell") gefällt da Handlungen die eine permanente Sperre zur Folge haben üblicherweise weit schlimmer sind als etwas was man mit ein paar Punkten erledigen könnte.


Umgekehrt bedeutet das, dass man mit 0 Punkten genauso direkt permanent gesperrt werden kann wie mit 30 Punkten wenn der Tatbestand es rechtfertigt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Dezember 2013)

Genau das wollte ich wissen  
Danke.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...che-bilder-zeigen-die-aktion.html#post6055558


Ich habs gerade schonmal in den dazugehörigen Thread gepostet:  Ich fand den Facebook-Beitrag gerade unter aller Kanone.

Wenn so jemand das hier im Scherz im Forum postet, ist das ok,  aber wenn ihr das dann mit dem Titel "Kommentar der Woche" auf Facebook verbreitet,  wirkt das sehr chauvinistisch!


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Januar 2014)

Ist zwar etwas auf PC Action Niveau, aber mal ehrlich: Frauen, die wirklich was von Technik/Computern verstehen, würden da wohl müde drüber lächeln.


----------



## Verminaard (11. Januar 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ist zwar etwas auf PC Action Niveau, aber mal ehrlich: Frauen, die wirklich was von Technik/Computern verstehen, würden da wohl müde drüber lächeln.


 
Sehr schoen die Aussage auf dem Bild getoppt.

Eine Frau laechelt also nur muede ueber diese Aussage oder sie hat absolut kein Verstaendniss fuer Technik.

Aber das es durchaus selbstbewusste Frauen geben kann, die jede Menge Ahnung von Technik haben und das ihnen so ein Spruch nicht unbedingt gefaellt, so ein Szenario ist total unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Januar 2014)

Man kann einem auch die Wörter um Mund umdrehen  Gerade selbstbewusste Frauen lächeln darüber müde. Meine Frau hat auch gelacht. 

Ich glaub im Keller ist noch der Humor angekettet...man sollte ihm Wasser bringen...


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2014)

Ich würde mich MalkavianChild anschließen,  es gibt schlimmeres.   Ich finde es auch absolut nicht schlimm, wenn sowas hier gepostet wird,  aber ich fand es als "Kommentar der Woche" und somit offiziellen Beitrag der Redaktion doch sehr unseriös. Wir sind hier nicht bei der Bild-Zeitung!


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...che-bilder-zeigen-die-aktion.html#post6055558
> 
> 
> Ich habs gerade schonmal in den dazugehörigen Thread gepostet:  Ich fand den Facebook-Beitrag gerade unter aller Kanone.
> ...


 
Humor findet oft über Klischees statt. Leider tendiert der Deutsche eher zur Kritik statt darüber zu lachen. Stromberg hätte da jetzt den Rat gegeben: "Immer locker durch die Hose atmen!".

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2014)

Oh Humor ein gar seltsam Tier, nicht jeder kann damit was anfangen. Es wurde nur ein Klischee bedient und niemand persönlich angegriffen. Es gibt da wirklich üblere Dinge worüber man Witze machen könnte


----------



## Malkav85 (12. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch absolut nicht schlimm, wenn sowas hier gepostet wird,  aber ich fand es als "Kommentar der Woche" und somit offiziellen Beitrag der Redaktion doch sehr unseriös. Wir sind hier nicht bei der Bild-Zeitung!


 
Man könnte da auch fast sagen: Lieber schlechte Publicity als gar keine  Aber ich muss zugeben, das ich bessere Scherze gewohnt bin


----------



## OctoCore (12. Januar 2014)

Ich kann den Scherz eh nicht nachvollziehen - so ohne Facebook.
Dem Bild allein kann man nicht wirklich was entnehmen. 
Ansonsten sach ich mal - man passt sich eben der Zielgruppe an - Facebook halt.


----------



## Klutten (12. Januar 2014)

Ich für meinen Teil kann an dem aktuellen Thema nicht wirklich einen Aufhänger feststellen. Was mich viel mehr stört ist, dass das Thema in diesem Thread geführt wird, welcher mit Facebook oder der PCGH-Redaktion gar nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Januar 2014)

...und ich dachte ich sei der einzige der so denkt. 

Die Moderation des Forums (was das Thema dieses Threads ist) hat mit der ganzen Geschichte da wirklich Nullkommanix am Hut.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Januar 2014)

Hey ihr beiden, ihr habt natürlich Recht. 

Es gibt aber keinen direkten Draht zur Redaktion hier, und das hier lag am nächsten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber keinen direkten Draht zur Redaktion hier


 
Sicher gibts den - entweder über das Forum wenns um die Main geht in einem entsprechenden Thread:
PCGH-Webseite

oder du kannst den betreffenden Redakteur direkt anschreiben:
Forum-Mitarbeiter - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME

...und wenn dus super-direkt haben willst gibts auch noch das hier - dann kannste wenns sein muss sogar anrufen:
Impressum


----------



## DarthLAX (19. Februar 2014)

wobei ich mich frage, ob unser "beef" mit der redaktion, oder mit euch moderatoren ist 

mfg LAX
ps: zumindest wenn es um das ganze thema geht (das mit Facebook - also den scherz - fand ich eher lustig...und ja: ne frau mit selbstbewusstsein lacht drüber (genau wie viele männer über sowas wie Family-Guy oder die Simpsons lachen, wenn die männer dort sich wieder mal besonders blöd anstellen - da könnte man sich auch angegriffen fühlen, aber sowas ist doch eher lustig))


----------



## Teutonnen (31. März 2014)

Dann hole ich diesen Thread hier mal wieder aus der Versenkung.

Ich habe versucht, bei der nachfoglenden Kritik so sachlich wie möglich zu bleiben und sollte jemand einen Teil davon als persönliche Anschuldigung auffassen, kann man sicher darüber reden - ich bin nicht an einem Streit interessiert sondern an einer Lösung.
Auf der anderen Seite meine ich jedes Wort davon ernst und falls sich jemand davon kritisiert fühlt, dann meine ich ihn warscheinlich auch. Viel Spass beim Lesen.



Spoiler



Aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich gerne einmal ein Thema ansprechen, das manchem User hier sauer aufstossen dürfte. Es geht um das Thema Forenregeln und deren Durchsetzung - besonders, wenn es um ein Thema bezüglich Kaufberatung geht.
Seriöse User, welche öfter in Kaufberatungs-Threads posten, werden die folgenden Ausführungen sicher nachvollziehen können.

Es gibt immer wieder Leute, welche komplett sinnfreie Zusammenstellungen empfehlen, obwohl man davon ausgehen muss, dass der TE kein oder nur sehr wenig Hintergrundwissen vorweisen kann. Dies führt im ersten Moment dazu, dass besagter TE erst einmal alle Kommentare als ernst gemeint betrachtet und (aufgrund des fehlenden Hintergrundwissens) nicht gewichten kann, welches der 5 vorgeschlagenen "Produkte" insgesamt das Beste darstellt.

So, kommen wir nun aber zur Krux: Als normaler User darf ich den TE nicht einmal darauf hinweisen, dass Beitrag X komplett sinnbefreit ist, ohne dass gleich ein Moderator angerannt kommt und mir mit disziplinarischen Massnahmen droht. In der entsprechenden PM finden sich dann gut gemeinte Ratschläge wie diesen:


> Falls ein bestimmter User dich nervt, solltest du ihn ignorieren. Das ist auch technisch möglich im Rahmen der Ignore-Liste, einstellbar im Kontrollzentrum.


  Schön und gut, nur geht das zu 100% am Problem vorbei und zeigt eigentlich nur, dass betreffender Moderator das Problem nicht verstanden hat. Wenn ich jemanden auf die Ignore-Liste setze, dann sehe *ich* seine Beiträge nicht mehr. Der TE sieht sie sehr wohl noch! Ausserdem muss ich den Post ohnehin lesen, um den TE auf dessen inhaltliche Fehler hinzuweisen. Wenn ich jemanden also auf die Ignore-Liste setze, dann habe ich am Ende *mehr* Aufwand, dem absolut kein Mehrwert entgegensteht.
  Ergibt soweit Sinn, meint ihr nicht auch?

Dieser Ratschlag ist also in der Tat gut gemeint, denn "gut gemeint" ist in der Regel das Gegenteil von "gut".

Aber was wäre denn mit der anderen Möglichkeit: Den User zu melden?
Nun, melden kann ich einen betreffenden User schon, nur bringt das nichts, weil selbst die schlechteste Kaufberatung aller Zeiten wohl unter "Meinungsfreiheit" fallen dürfte. Dass es dabei letztendlich um (nicht gerade wenig) Geld des TE geht, scheint hier - aus welchem Grund wohl? - niemanden zu interessieren. Es wird sich einfach stumpf auf "Meinungsfreiheit" berufen, da kann jemand Blödsinn schreiben, wie er will - und ja, einem unversierten User ein schlechtes Produkt andrehen zu wollen, kann sehr wohl als "trolling" bezeichnet werden beziehungsweise halte ich es sogar für weit schlimmer, geht es doch nicht nur um "deplatzierte" Worte sondern um "hard cash" - und zwar um das eines anderen Users!

Aber Moment mal... Das heisst doch, ich darf hier dem TE den grössten Mist andrehen und die Leute dürfen mich deswegen nicht einmal blossstellen - und wenn sie es doch wagen, kann ich einfach den Beitrag melden und schon kommt die Mod-Polizei vorbei und haut ihnen auf die Finger? Das finde ich klasse, wirklich! Besonders, wenn die "Korrekturen" mit dem Holzhammer durchgeführt werden und den Eindruck erwecken, dass der "Schlichter" von der Materie offensichtlich weniger versteht als diejenigen, deren Beiträge gerade "korrigiert" wurden. Oder, um es etwas direkter auszudrücken: Nur, weil ein Moderator einen Beitrag nicht kapiert, ist dieser Beitrag noch lange kein Spam! Hier sollte wirklich mal etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl gezeigt werden. Wir sind Menschen. Wir lassen mit uns reden. Keine Antwort ist aber natürlich auch eine Antwort.

Ich weiss ja nicht, wer sich diese Regelung ausgedacht hat - aber vielleicht sollte er sich diesbezüglich noch einmal hinsetzen, denn welchen Einfluss das auf eine seriöse Kaufberatung hat, ist wohl abzusehen.


----------



## Softy (31. März 2014)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, soeben wurde auch einer meiner Posts kommentarlos gelöscht, weil ich eine völlig hirnlose Zusammenstellung kritisiert habe.

Blöd ist halt nur, dass manche Mods ironische Posts nicht kapieren. Aber ich rege mich da schon lange nicht mehr auf, wenn hier einfach die Zensur-Keule geschwungen wird


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. März 2014)

Was genau spricht denn dagegen, die schlechte Kaufberatung des Users X sachlich mit Fakten zu widerlegen ohne ihn persönlich anzugreifen? Ich verspreche dir es wird niemand von uns "angerannt kommen". Die Karten gibts nicht fürs falsche Aussagen korrigieren sondern für persönlich angreifenden Stil (wenn man das so nennen darf). Mit dem Satz "Diese Zusammenstellung ist schlecht weil [Grund 1,2,3,...]" wird niemand einen Mod aufwecken, mit "Diese Zusammenstellung ist ein Trollversuch weil [Grund 1,2,3,...]" sind wir gezwungen auszurücken einfach weil hier eine Beleidigung enthalten ist.

Mir / uns ist das Problem durchaus bewusst wie es in diesen Threads zugeht (und auch dass man mit sachlichen Argumenten nicht immer weiter kommt gegen so manche Person), daran kann aber keine moderative Maßnahme der Welt etwas ändern, das ist nunmal in Foren leider Gottes so.

Des Weiteren muss sich auch der TE darüber im Klaren sein, dass in öffentlichen Foren nicht zwangsweise in jedem Post nichts als die Wahrheit abgedruckt ist, wir sind ja keine offizielle Beratungsstelle mit Anspruch auf Korrektheit - und seien wir ehrlich: Wenn man ein klein wenig seinen Verstand einschaltet als TE wird man sehr schnell die guten, sachlich begründeten Kaufberatungs-Posts von den schlechten Unterscheiden können. Und das funktioniert auch ganz ohne persönliches Gemetzel dazwischen (es ist sogar einfacher weil man weniger Posts durchackern muss!).

@Softy: Es geht nicht darum ob wir die Ironie sehen oder nicht (auch wenn du das noch immer nicht verstanden hast), es geht darum ob der angesprochene User sich beleidigt fühlt oder nicht.
Auch ist ein ausblenden von Posts die das Thema verfehlen oder grundlos provozieren (wie du es gerade schon wieder tust) keine Zensur. Üblicherweise würde man einen solchen Beitrag ebenfalls wieder löschen weil du mal wieder Öl ins Feuer schüttest mit deinen Subtilitäten gegen uns und mit der in diesem Zusammenhang bewusst herablassenden Smileyserie. Und das wohlgemerkt in weniger als 10 Minuten nach der Beschwerde - man könnte fast meinen du hast den Thread hier abonniert um sofort reintreten zu können wenn jemand was schreibt.

Aber dieses Mal seien wir mal so nett und lassens stehen, vielleicht erkennen Außenstehende dann den Grund für so manchen Unmut.


----------



## RavionHD (31. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Dann hole ich diesen Thread hier mal wieder aus der Versenkung.
> 
> Ich habe versucht, bei der nachfoglenden Kritik so sachlich wie möglich zu bleiben und sollte jemand einen Teil davon als persönliche Anschuldigung auffassen, kann man sicher darüber reden - ich bin nicht an einem Streit interessiert sondern an einer Lösung.
> Auf der anderen Seite meine ich jedes Wort davon ernst und falls sich jemand davon kritisiert fühlt, dann meine ich ihn warscheinlich auch. Viel Spass beim Lesen.
> ...


 
In Anbetracht der Tatsache , dass ich die letzten Reaktionen auf diese Diskussionen seitens der Moderation eingehend beobachtet habe, kann ich dir nur raten:


----------



## Softy (31. März 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @Softy: Es geht nicht darum ob wir die Ironie sehen oder nicht (auch wenn du das noch immer nicht verstanden hast), es geht darum ob der angesprochene User sich beleidigt fühlt oder nicht.
> Auch ist ein ausblenden von Posts die das Thema verfehlen oder grundlos provozieren (wie du es gerade schon wieder tust) keine Zensur. Üblicherweise würde man einen solchen Beitrag ebenfalls wieder löschen weil du mal wieder Öl ins Feuer schüttest mit deinen Subtilitäten gegen uns und mit der in diesem Zusammenhang bewusst herablassenden Smileyserie.



Ah ja. Jetzt habe ich also schon einen User beleidigt, die Unterstellungen werden ja immer schöner hier. Jetzt würde eine bewusst herablassende Smileyserie gut passen, aber...    Wenn ich einen User beleidigt *hätte*, wo ist dann die logische Konsequenz? Gelbe Karte? Punkte? Sperre? Lifetime-Ban?  Nur her damit. Ach nee, geht ja nicht, liegt keine Beleidigung vor 

Ich schütte kein Öl ins Feuer, das ganze Theater hätte allen erspart werden können, wenn hier nicht ein übereifriger Mod wieder mal einen ontopic Post einfach gelöscht hätte 





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber dieses Mal seien wir mal so nett  und lassens stehen, vielleicht erkennen Außenstehende dann den Grund  für so manchen Unmut.



Zu gnädig  Ich geh mal kurz in den Keller zum Lachen  Naja, wenigstens hast Du das mit der Ironie schon kapiert


----------



## Teutonnen (31. März 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was genau spricht denn dagegen, die schlechte Kaufberatung des Users X sachlich mit Fakten zu widerlegen ohne ihn persönlich anzugreifen? Ich verspreche dir es wird niemand von uns "angerannt kommen". Die Karten gibts nicht fürs falsche Aussagen korrigieren sondern für persönlich angreifenden Stil (wenn man das so nennen darf). Mit dem Satz "Diese Zusammenstellung ist schlecht weil [Grund 1,2,3,...]" wird niemand einen Mod aufwecken, mit "Diese Zusammenstellung ist ein Trollversuch weil [Grund 1,2,3,...]" sind wir gezwungen auszurücken einfach weil hier eine Beleidigung enthalten ist.



Gut, nehmen wir gleich den Thread, auf den du dich beziehst, als Beispiel. Der User SpeCnaZ (oder wie er sich auch immer schreibt...) hat sich irgendwo auf Seite 1 explizit auf die Zusammenstellung von mysimon bezogen und die Info "Der User hat hier noch nie etwas Sinnvolles gepostet" hinterlassen. Die genaue Formulierung habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf aber DAS ist eine Info, die der TE mMn erhalten MUSS, um das Verhalten des entsprechenden Users bewerten zu können. Wurde gelöscht. Warum? Es ist keine Diffamierung, wenn es den Tatsachen entspricht.


Warum kann jemand den User Legacyyy als blöd bezeichnen und keinen interessiert's... Aber wenn man dem TE die Widersprüchlichkeit des betreffenden Users vor Augen führt, hagelt's Punkte? Wurde einfach der Beitrag vorher nicht gemeldet? Das ist jetzt eine echte, ernst gemeinte Frage, kein "omg ihr seid alle so doof, weil ich Punkte bekommen habe"-Kommentar. 



Warum kann jemand überhaupt in einem Topic trollen (gemäss der englischen Wikipedia-Definition) und je nach Mod gibt's dann erst einmal 20 Verwarnungen, gar keine Konsequenzen oder gleich Sperren? 

Warum habt ihr für sowas keine klaren (und vor allem öffentlichen!) Richtlinien? Egal, wie ihr am Schluss entscheidet - und damit meine ich wirklich egal - jemand wird motzen, weil es eine "ihr hasst mich doch sowieso"-Strafe sein soll.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mir / uns ist das Problem durchaus bewusst wie es in diesen Threads zugeht (und auch dass man mit sachlichen Argumenten nicht immer weiter kommt gegen so manche Person), daran kann aber keine moderative Maßnahme der Welt etwas ändern, das ist nunmal in Foren leider Gottes so.



Doch, ihr könntet so manches machen. Man könnte zum Beispiel die Regeln anpassen, wenn euch dieses Problem ja so bewusst ist. Mit dem Geld anderer Leute zu spielen halte ich für schlimmer, als in einem Battlefield-4-Benchmarkthema einen Kommentar zu GTA 5 loszulassen. Entsprechend sollte es doch möglich sein, solche Dinge anders zu handhaben?

Oder, sofern das technisch machbar ist, könnte man - als tiefgreifendere Methode - die Kommentarfunktion der Kaufberatung erst ab einem gewissen Post-Count zugänglich machen, ähnlich wie auf dem Marktplatz. Es sollte doch möglich sein, dass ein Forum den TE erkennt - ansonsten kann er doch seinen OP editieren, wo liegt das Problem? Dann wird man gleich das "Fragen-des-TE-suchen-müssen" in längeren Threads los. Ok, man müsste die Kaufberatungs-Threads einzeln freischalten - auf der anderen Seite könnte man so gleich überfliegen, ob der Post den Forenregeln entspricht (tun sie mMn zu etwa 75% nicht).





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Des Weiteren muss sich auch der TE darüber im Klaren sein, dass in öffentlichen Foren nicht zwangsweise in jedem Post nichts als die Wahrheit abgedruckt ist, wir sind ja keine offizielle Beratungsstelle mit Anspruch auf Korrektheit - und seien wir ehrlich: Wenn man ein klein wenig seinen Verstand einschaltet als TE wird man sehr schnell die guten, sachlich begründeten Kaufberatungs-Posts von den schlechten Unterscheiden können. Und das funktioniert auch ganz ohne persönliches Gemetzel dazwischen (es ist sogar einfacher weil man weniger Posts durchackern muss!).


 
Ok, seien wir ehrlich: Du attestierst hier gerade einem unbekannten Menschen grundlegende Intelligenz. Das klingt jetzt vielleicht bitter, aber das ist noch lange nicht bei jedem Menschen der Fall und spätestens, wenn ich "den Nächsten" wieder 5x auf etwas hinweisen muss und mir dann ein Mod 2 Punkte für "Spam" reindrückt, geht mir der Hut hoch.




Bobi schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der Tatsache , dass ich die letzten  Reaktionen auf diese Diskussionen seitens der Moderation eingehend  beobachtet habe, kann ich dir nur raten:


NEVER.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Oder man könnte - als tiefgreifendere Methode - die Kommentarfunktion  der Kaufberatung erst ab einem gewissen Post-Count zugänglich machen,  ähnlich wie auf dem Marktplatz. Es sollte doch möglich sein, dass ein  Forum den TE erkennt - ansonsten kann er doch seinen OP editieren, wo  liegt das Problem? Dann wird man gleich das  "Fragen-des-TE-suchen-müssen" in längeren Threads los. Ok, man müsste  die Kaufberatungs-Threads einzeln freischalten - auf der anderen Seite  könnte man so gleich überfliegen, ob der Post den Forenregeln entspricht  (tun sie mMn zu etwa 75% nicht).


 
Und wie soll dann ein neuer TE auf sein eigenes Topic antworten?

Aber grundsätzlich hast du Recht.
Das


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht gar nicht...


----------



## Teutonnen (31. März 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Und wie soll dann ein neuer TE auf sein eigenes Topic antworten?


 Missverständnis meinerseits, hast ne PM.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du das nächste Mal den gesamten Absatz zitierst, anstatt einen einzelnen Satz aus dem Zusammenhang zu reissen und ihn dann ins Lächerliche zu ziehen?
> 
> Dieser Satz alleine ergibt tatsächlich wenig Sinn, deshalb solltest du den Rest dazu auch noch lesen.


 
Von mir aus kann ich gerne den Rest noch einfügen. Trotzdem kommt das aufs selbe raus und "einzeln freischalten"? Ist einfach praxisfern....
Genauso wie der Rest zumindest im ersten Moment aufwändig wäre. Wie aufwändig?  Frag ZAM.

Edit: Missverständnis geklärt?


----------



## True Monkey (31. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Dann hole ich diesen Thread hier mal wieder aus der Versenkung.
> 
> Ich habe versucht, bei der nachfoglenden Kritik so sachlich wie möglich zu bleiben und sollte jemand einen Teil davon als persönliche Anschuldigung auffassen, kann man sicher darüber reden - ich bin nicht an einem Streit interessiert sondern an einer Lösung.
> Auf der anderen Seite meine ich jedes Wort davon ernst und falls sich jemand davon kritisiert fühlt, dann meine ich ihn warscheinlich auch. Viel Spass beim Lesen.
> ...





 Oha ....bin ich der einzigste der das naheliegenste sieht 

 Wir haben doch den "gefällt mir Button"
 Vllt solltet ihr den öfter benutzen bzw als Zustimmumg zu einer Zusammenstellung so das der TE alleine daran erkennen kann welche der Vorschläge gut und welche schlecht sind  

 Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das eine hirnrissige Zusammenstellung viele "Gefällt mir"bekommt


----------



## Monsjo (31. März 2014)

Nur das ich jetzt nicht jeden guten Post "liken" will, sondern nur die besonderen, sonst verkommt der "Gefällt-mir"-erhalten-Counter mMn zur Witznummer.


----------



## Softy (31. März 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Oha ....bin ich der einzigste der das naheliegenste sieht
> 
> Wir haben doch den "gefällt mir Button"
> Vllt solltet ihr den öfter benutzen bzw als Zustimmumg zu einer Zusammenstellung so das der TE alleine daran erkennen kann welche der Vorschläge gut und welche schlecht sind
> ...



Das Problem ist aber, dass "likes" in erster Linie für Spam und "lustige" Posts vergeben werden. Wenn ich mir wirklich Gedanken mache und mir eine Zusammenstellung ausdenke, die den Bedürfnissen und dem Budget des TE's möglichst nahe kommen, sind Likes Fehlanzeige. Spamme ich irgendeinen Blödsinn, hagelt es likes: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...kommt-als-kostenloses-update.html#post5271633 (ich hoffe, der Post wird jetzt nicht auch noch gelöscht  ). Von daher ist das "Gefällt mir"-Kriterium leider kein Kriterium.


----------



## True Monkey (31. März 2014)

@monsjo
Aber genau zu diesem zwecke ist der gefällt mir button gekommen 

Zur stillen Zustimmung so das man keinen Thread mit überflüssigen Post zumüllen muß.
So gibt man einen guten Post mehr Gewicht

@ Softy 

hmm ....ich denke wenn all die die jedesmal in Kaufberatung tätig sind mehr von den Button zu seinen richtigen Zweck gebrauch machen würden anstatt selbst eine Zusammenstellung zu posten könnte man wunderbar erkennen welches die sinnigste Zusammenstellung ist.

und wie gesagt ....hirnrissige würden auch gleich auffallen


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Warum kann jemand den User Legacyyy als blöd bezeichnen und keinen interessiert's... Aber wenn man dem TE die Widersprüchlichkeit des betreffenden Users vor Augen führt, hagelt's Punkte? Wurde einfach der Beitrag vorher nicht gemeldet? Das ist jetzt eine echte, ernst gemeinte Frage, kein "omg ihr seid alle so doof, weil ich Punkte bekommen habe"-Kommentar.


 
Ein Paar Dinge zu dem Thema:
- Wir können natürlich nicht alles immer mitlesen und sind auf Meldungen angewiesen, zu der Sache gabs wenn ich mich recht erinnere tatsächlich keine Meldung. Üblicherweise betrachen wir wenn möglich den Thread schon als ganzes wenn eine Meldung darin ankommt, da ich hier nicht der "Ausführende" war kann ich dazu wenig sagen.
- Wichtig: Nur, wenn nach außen hin nichts sichtbar ist bedeutet das _nicht_ die Konsequenzlosigkeit. Wenn jemand Karten oder Punkte kassiert sieht man das als normaler User ja erst wenn da ein "GESPERRT" im Profil steht - und bis das passiert muss man mehr tun als ein paar SPAM-Posts abzusetzen. 



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Warum kann jemand  überhaupt in einem Topic trollen (gemäss der englischen  Wikipedia-Definition) und je nach Mod gibt's dann erst einmal 20  Verwarnungen, gar keine Konsequenzen oder gleich Sperren?


 
Das Problem ist, dass manche Verhaltensweisen unmöglich strikt nach Regeln geahndet werden können. Wenn ein User innerhalb weniger Wochen 1500+ Posts absetzt von denen 1000 Spam sind können wir keine 1000 Punkte vergeben 
Solche Nutzer sind oft sehr unerfahren was das Neuland und Foren angeht deswegen sind sie zwingend anders zu behandeln in solchen Fällen. So mancher User dessen erste 500 Posts Spam waren hat sich nach einigen Ermahnungen zu einem Mehrwert fürs Forum entwickelt - das ist mit sofort sperren nicht zu erreichen. Dass bei Trollen irgendwann Schluss sein muss ist ebenso klar. 



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Doch, ihr könntet so  manches machen. Man könnte zum Beispiel die Regeln anpassen, wenn euch  dieses Problem ja so bewusst ist.


 
Wenn du Vorschläge für bessere /andere Formulierungen der Forenregeln hast und dich da einsetzen willst können wir das gerne tun. Wir haben schon sehr viel Hirnschmalz darauf verwendet unser Regelwerk möglichst transparent und fair zu gestalten und sind damei immer wieder an die Grenze des machbaren gestoßen - man kann einfach keine Regeln aufstellen die allem gerecht werden, aber wie gesagt du bist herzlich eingeladen wenn du da zündende Ideen hast. 




Teutonnen schrieb:


> Oder, sofern das  technisch machbar ist, könnte man - als tiefgreifendere Methode - die  Kommentarfunktion der Kaufberatung erst ab einem gewissen Post-Count  zugänglich machen, ähnlich wie auf dem Marktplatz.


 
Technisch kein Problem - nur schließt du damit alle Neulinge von ihrer eigenen Kaufberatung aus - und für manuelles Freischalten fehlt und schlicht die Manpower (und was meinst du was der ZENSUR!-Shitstorm dann wütet wenn wir User freischalten würden oder nicht )...




Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ok, seien wir  ehrlich: Du attestierst hier gerade einem unbekannten Menschen  grundlegende Intelligenz. Das klingt jetzt vielleicht bitter, aber das  ist noch lange nicht bei jedem Menschen der Fall.



Ist mir durchaus bewusst (leider) aber ab einem gewissen Punkt ist auch einfach Feierabend, wir sind ja nicht die Wohlfahrt in der Community. Es klingt böse ich weiß aber wenn jemand nicht in der Lage ist einen einfachen an ihn gerichteten Text zu lesen, den Inhalt zu verstehen oder falls nicht nachzufragen und dann eine Entscheidung zu treffen dann können wir diese Person leider nicht in den Laden begleiten und für ihn einkaufen gehen - in dem Falle muss dann eben ein Komplett-PC vom BlödiaMarkt her.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. März 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Technisch kein Problem - nur schließt du damit alle Neulinge von ihrer eigenen Kaufberatung aus - und für manuelles Freischalten fehlt und schlicht die Manpower.


 
Ich melde mich freiwillig!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2014)

Mir fällt seit einiger Zeit auf das es im Forum des Öfteren gereizt zugeht und man sich gegenseitig angiftet. Ich vermisse da echt die Gelassenheit auch wenn es manchmal schwer fällt. Wenn jemand Mist schreibt ( wem ist das noch nicht passiert ) kann man den Post geschickt überlesen im Wiederholungsfall nach *sachlicher* *Kritik. *Bevor man sich zu etwas hinreißen lässt kann es hilfreicher sein einfach mal den Powerknopf am Rechner zu drücken.


----------



## Teutonnen (31. März 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein Paar Dinge zu dem Thema:
> - Wir können natürlich nicht alles immer mitlesen und sind auf Meldungen angewiesen, zu der Sache gabs wenn ich mich recht erinnere tatsächlich keine Meldung. Üblicherweise betrachen wir wenn möglich den Thread schon als ganzes wenn eine Meldung darin ankommt, da ich hier nicht der "Ausführende" war kann ich dazu wenig sagen.
> - Wichtig: Nur, wenn nach außen hin nichts sichtbar ist bedeutet das _nicht_ die Konsequenzlosigkeit. Wenn jemand Karten oder Punkte kassiert sieht man das als normaler User ja erst wenn da ein "GESPERRT" im Profil steht - und bis das passiert muss man mehr tun als ein paar SPAM-Posts abzusetzen.



Es macht halt - als Aussenstehender - einen komischen Eindruck, wenn bei manchem Thema gleich geschlossen und aufgeräumt wird, während in anderen Themen drei "bitte sachlich bleiben"-Posts erscheinen, obwohl die dort verwendeten Äusserungen subjektiv gesehen gravierender ausgefallen sind.
Kleines Beispiel gefällig?
Du Troll -> Closed und Punkte
Nvidia ist so viel besser als AMD mit ihren Dreckstreibern und so ineffizient -> manchmal trotz Meldung keine Reaktion, obwohl die Diskussion daraus in der Regel giftiger geführt wird.

Oh und BTW: Warum ist "Troll" hier eigentlich so verpönt? Ich meine... Jemand, der einen gehässigen Kommentar mit dem Ziel postet, einen Thread in einen Flamewar zu verwandeln, der IST ein Troll, das sagt sogar Wikipedia. So gesehen ist das - je nach Kontext - mitnichten eine UNTERstellung sondern eine simple Benennung von Tatsachen.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass manche Verhaltensweisen unmöglich strikt nach Regeln geahndet werden können. Wenn ein User innerhalb weniger Wochen 1500+ Posts absetzt von denen 1000 Spam sind können wir keine 1000 Punkte vergeben



Warum nicht? Er verstösst ebenso gegen die Forenregeln wie ich, wenn ich dich als Troll bezeichne.  Dann bekommt er halt einmal eine PM, in der er darauf hingewiesen wird, dass er in Zukunft besser auf den Sinngehalt seiner Beiträge achten soll und wenn er's nicht lernt, dann wird's ihm beigebracht. 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Solche Nutzer sind oft sehr unerfahren was das Neuland und Foren angeht deswegen sind sie zwingend anders zu behandeln in solchen Fällen. So mancher User dessen erste 500 Posts Spam waren hat sich nach einigen Ermahnungen zu einem Mehrwert fürs Forum entwickelt - das ist mit sofort sperren nicht zu erreichen. Dass bei Trollen irgendwann Schluss sein muss ist ebenso klar.


Das ist wohl eines der heikelsten Themen überhaupt und ich gebe dir schon Recht, hier muss man von Fall zu Fall entscheiden. Auf der anderen Seite kann man einem Neuling kein "verzieh dich, hast doch eh keine Ahnung" durchgehen lassen und einen 10k-User dafür abstrafen. Wenn schon, dann müssen die Regeln für alle gelten, schliesslich sind sie auch für alle einsehbar und wie du in deinem letzten Absatz schon angedeutet hast - Wer Mist baut, muss auch dafür gerade stehen. 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du Vorschläge für bessere /andere Formulierungen der Forenregeln hast und dich da einsetzen willst können wir das gerne tun. Wir haben schon sehr viel Hirnschmalz darauf verwendet unser Regelwerk möglichst transparent und fair zu gestalten und sind damei immer wieder an die Grenze des machbaren gestoßen - man kann einfach keine Regeln aufstellen die allem gerecht werden, aber wie gesagt du bist herzlich eingeladen wenn du da zündende Ideen hast.



Wie wäre es denn zum Beispiel mit einem Zusatz in dieser Richtung:

_Von der PCGH-Community Vorgeschlagene Computer-Zusammenstellungen, deren wunschgemässe Funktion im Sinne und Interesse des Thread-Erstellers auf Basis der jeweiligen Hardware-Spezifikationen angezweifelt werden muss, gelten als SPAM und können entsprechend geahndet werden._

Multi GPU auf einem Mainboard mit 16x/4x-Anbindung ist technisch zwar möglich, ob ich als TE daran meine Freude habe, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln. 
Wenn der TE aber an einer "schlechten" Zusammenstellung festhalten will, wäre dies ja im (un)Sinne des TE und damit "zulässig".






Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Technisch kein Problem - nur schließt du damit alle Neulinge von ihrer eigenen Kaufberatung aus - und für manuelles Freischalten fehlt und schlicht die Manpower



Ok gut, spätestens hier wird man wohl um die geistige (Un)reife der Community nicht herumkommen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> (und was meinst du was der ZENSUR!-Shitstorm dann wütet wenn wir User freischalten würden oder nicht )...


Ich dachte, der Sturm tobt hier sowieso permanent?
Aber jetzt MUSS ich diesen Link einfach mal posten 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6yt4YWOiUZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ist mir durchaus bewusst (leider) aber ab einem gewissen Punkt ist auch einfach Feierabend, wir sind ja nicht die Wohlfahrt in der Community. Es klingt böse ich weiß aber wenn jemand nicht in der Lage ist einen einfachen an ihn gerichteten Text zu lesen, den Inhalt zu verstehen oder falls nicht nachzufragen und dann eine Entscheidung zu treffen dann können wir diese Person leider nicht in den Laden begleiten und für ihn einkaufen gehen - in dem Falle muss dann eben ein Komplett-PC vom BlödiaMarkt her.


 Der Einstellung bin ich persönlich auch - wer alt genug ist, einen hohen dreistelligen Betrag zur persönlichen Unterhaltung auszugeben, der ist auch alt genug, die Konsequenzen seines Handelns zu tragen.

Allerdings finde ich auch, dass man den Gutmenschen, die es dennoch probieren wollen, keine Steine in den Weg legen sollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich melde mich freiwillig!


 
Die Erfahrung lehrt, dass Leute, die unbedingt Mod sein wollen, denkbar ungeeignet für den Job sind 




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mir fällt seit einiger Zeit auf das es im Forum des Öfteren gereizt zugeht und man sich gegenseitig angiftet. Ich vermisse da echt die Gelassenheit auch wenn es manchmal schwer fällt. Wenn jemand Mist schreibt ( wem ist das noch nicht passiert ) kann man den Post geschickt überlesen im Wiederholungsfall und nach *sachlicher* *Kritik. *Bevor man sich zu etwas hinreißen lässt kann es hilfreicher sein einfach mal den Powerknopf am Rechner zu drücken.


 
/sign. In vielen Fällen entstehen >50% der Moderationsarbeit nicht durch die Trolle selbst, sondern durch Leute, die eigentlich gute Absichten haben, aber eher Öl ins Feuer kippen bzw. die ganze Sache aufblähen. 



@topic:
Definitiv unterirdische Zusammenstellungen könnten nach den aktuellen Regeln als Spam oder, im Falle von Wiederholungen d.h. wider besseren Wissens, sogar als Provokation geahndet werden. Das Problem ist aber, dass die meisten schlechten Zusammenstellungen (bzw. zumindest die, die ich als seltener Gast dieses Forumsbereiches so gesehen habe), nicht absichtlich schlecht sind. Sondern ernst gemeinte Vorschläge von jemandem mit mangelndem Kentnisstand oder/und eindeutigen Markenpräferenzen. Und wir können schlecht Leute wegen reiner Dummheit oder Fanboytum rausschmeißen (auch wenn wir das vielleicht gerne würden  ), da würde es -zu Recht- Zensurvorwürfe ohne Ende hageln. (und die C'tec-Werbeabteilung würde meckern, wenn sich die Nutzerzahlen des Forums halbieren  ). Umgekehrt werden solche Leute auch nicht lernen, wenn man ihnen als Erstes eine Beleidigung an den Kopf knallt, anstatt ihnen eine sachliche Antwort mit den entsprechenden/korrigierenden Zahlen vorzulegen. Wer sich persönlich angegriffen fühlt, der schaltet auf Durchzug und fühlt sich durch gegenläufige Aussagen der Gegenseite eher noch in seiner Meinung bestätigt.
Wie heißt es in den Forenregeln so optimistisch? Gegenseitige Akzeptanz und kontroverse Diskussion führen zum goldenen Mittelweg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2014)

Die Kaufberatung ist und bleibt ein zweischneidiges Schwert, die einen versuchen sich als " Fanboy " ( sorry für das Wort ), andere verteidigen das ausreizen des Preisrahmens usw.


> Die Erfahrung lehrt, dass Leute, die unbedingt Mod sein wollen, denkbar ungeeignet für den Job sind


In der Masse wohl passend aber mancher würde sich eignen trotz anbiedern.
Ich würde es trotzdem begrüßen wenn sich mancher erstmal Druck vom Kessel lässt bevor er postet


----------



## Cleriker (1. April 2014)

Ich denke das würden so einige begrüßen, ich selbst zähle mich auch dazu.
Wie hier auch schon erwähnt wurde, ist gerade bei den Beratungen viel Akzeptanz gefragt. Wenn jemand beispielsweise ein e9 480 empfohlen bekommt ist die Suppe automatisch am brodeln. Dies ist eine der häufigsten Empfehlungen hier, mit dem wenigsten gegenseitigen Verständnis!
Das Netzteil ist gut, keine Frage, aber es ist einfach auch zu teuer für manche. Dieses Modell wird dermaßen oft mit sehr viel Nachdruck "empfohlen" und andere Meinungen nicht akzeptiert. Die Frage Single, oder Multirail in diesem Zusammenhang... das Gleiche. Die Erfahrung hier im Forum, sowie meine eigenen und die vieler anderer zeigen, dass es eigentlich egal ist was man da nimmt. Ein bis zwei gewisse User Posten in dieser Diskussion gern mal einen Link zu dem einzigen hier bekannten Fall, wo durch ein Singlerail der Mainboardanschluss verschnörkelten ist und meinen damit unbedingt ihre Meinung zu festigen. Andere Meinungen und Erfahrungen werden ignoriert.
Warum ich das hier schreibe?  Weil es eben eine der schwierigsten Situationen in den Beratungen darstellt. Diese User meinen es ja gut und ihre Empfehlung sind es grundsätzlich auch, aber wenn es unberechtigt teuer für den TE wird und dadurch die gesamte Konfiguration schwächer ausfällt und sich von den eigentlichen Wünschen des TE's entfernt, dann ist diese Empfehlung einfach mal zu überdenken.
Oft wird immer und immer wieder die gleiche Standardkost serviert, egal ob der User das will, oder nicht. Was sollte an dieser Stelle also geschehen? Dr beratende hat sich auf ein Produkt eingeschossen und will es durchdrücken. Der Nächste versucht ihn davon zu überzeugen, dass es auch anders geht und postet die ganze Zeit gegenkonfigs. Wer soll also dafür geahndet werden, dass er immer wieder Mist postet? An dieser Stelle möchte ich wirklich nicht Mod sein!
Hier sind wir wieder am Anfang meines posts. Mal in sich kehren, Druck abbauen, dann erst posten und vor allem... andere Meinungen akzeptieren.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, soeben wurde auch einer meiner Posts kommentarlos gelöscht, weil ich eine völlig hirnlose Zusammenstellung kritisiert habe.



Da bist du ja nicht der einzige. Auch andere durchaus sinnvolle Posts werden im Rahmen eines "Durchwischens" gelöscht. 
Hier vermisse ich einfach die Kompetenz des Moderators bezüglich des Themas um das es geht.
Wenn man sich mit der Materie nicht auskennt um die es geht sollte man sich entweder besser informieren oder anderen das Feld überlassen.



Softy schrieb:


> Ich schütte kein Öl ins Feuer, das ganze Theater hätte allen erspart werden können, wenn hier nicht ein übereifriger Mod wieder mal einen ontopic Post einfach gelöscht hätte



Genau. Übereifrige Mods ohne genügend Hintergrundwissen gibt es leider.
Fingerspitzengefühl ist einfach gefragt.
Manchmal reicht es schon einen netten aber bestimmten Kommentar im Thread einzubringen und schon beruhigt sich die Lage wieder.
Da muss nicht die Keule geschwungen werden und dabei möglichst viele Karten verteilt werden. Ist ja kein Wettbewerb hier.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Oha ....bin ich der einzigste der das naheliegenste sieht
> 
> Wir haben doch den "gefällt mir Button"
> Vllt solltet ihr den öfter benutzen bzw als Zustimmumg zu einer Zusammenstellung so das der TE alleine daran erkennen kann welche der Vorschläge gut und welche schlecht sind
> ...



Du wirst lachen. Aber hirnrisse Zusammenstellungen oder besonders lustige Posts bekommen die meiste Aufmerksamkeit und auch entsprechend viele Likes.
Die User vergeben eher selten Likes für wirklich gute Posts.
Das ist auch das größte Problem mit der "Like" Geschichte.
Ich persönlich hätte den Scheiß schon längst wieder entsorgt.
Man muss sich nicht auf das Facebook Niveau einlassen.



True Monkey schrieb:


> @monsjo
> Aber genau zu diesem zwecke ist der gefällt mir button gekommen
> 
> Zur stillen Zustimmung so das man keinen Thread mit überflüssigen Post zumüllen muß.
> So gibt man einen guten Post mehr Gewicht



Und wo gibt es das?
Schau dir doch mal die ganzen Threads an.
Zu 80% oder mehr werden Likes für lustige oder sinnlose Posts vergeben.



True Monkey schrieb:


> hmm ....ich denke wenn all die die jedesmal in Kaufberatung tätig sind mehr von den Button zu seinen richtigen Zweck gebrauch machen würden anstatt selbst eine Zusammenstellung zu posten könnte man wunderbar erkennen welches die sinnigste Zusammenstellung ist.



Das funktioniert eben nicht.
Denn du vergisst dabei den Aufmerksamkeitwunsch des Menschen. Er will anerkannt werden. Er will bemerkt werden. Er will beachtet werden.
Also wird gepostet damit man beachtet wird. Ein "Like" würde da nichts bringen denn niemand guckt sich an wer da geliket hat.
Und dann gibt es eben auch User die mit ausgefallenen Posts oder auch sinnlosen Zusammenstellungen auffallen wollen und das zieht dann die User an die mit ihrer direkten Sprache dagegen argumentieren.
Es ist auch egal ob da jetzt einer "trollt" oder nicht. Der Grat zwischen sachlichem Posten und persönlichen Anfeindungen ist fließend.
Ist nun mal so. Das kann man nicht ändern. Da helfen auch keine Karten oder Sperren. Wichtiger ist es den Usern die sachlich, kompetent und seriös mit zu posten nicht zu verärgern indem Moderatoren auch deren Posts löschen oder maßregeln obwohl es nichts zu maßregeln gibt.
Manchmal ist weniger mehr. Besonders dort wo die Thread und Post Fluktuation groß ist wie in der Kaufberatung.



True Monkey schrieb:


> und wie gesagt ....hirnrissige würden auch gleich auffallen



Ja. Das sind die Posts die die meisten Likes haben.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mir fällt seit einiger Zeit auf das es im Forum des Öfteren gereizt zugeht und man sich gegenseitig angiftet. Ich vermisse da echt die Gelassenheit auch wenn es manchmal schwer fällt. Wenn jemand Mist schreibt ( wem ist das noch nicht passiert ) kann man den Post geschickt überlesen im Wiederholungsfall nach *sachlicher* *Kritik. *Bevor man sich zu etwas hinreißen lässt kann es hilfreicher sein einfach mal den Powerknopf am Rechner zu drücken.



Du kannst gerade in der Kaufberatung "Mist" nicht überlesen oder ignorieren.
Der Thread Ersteller hat nicht die Kompetenz oder Erfahrung um unterscheiden zu können was gut und was schlecht ist.
Wenn also ein User "Mist" schreibt oder keine gute Zusammenstellung anbietet dann *musst *du als User eingreifen und das richtig stellen bzw. kritisieren.
Ich denke da nur an Ted und seine Meinung zu Xeon Prozessoren.
Und es gibt eben User wie "Legacyy" der sich halt relativ schnell aufregt wenn er einen wirklichen schlechten Post mit miesem Inhalt sieht. 
Klar übertreibt er dann ein wenig aber genau hier vermisse ich eben das "Fingerspitzengefühl" das ich von einem Moderator mit jahrelanger "Berufserfahrung" erwarte.
Da muss man sich eben mal die Zeit nehmen und einen der beteiligten User direkt anschreiben und ihn "an die Hand" nehmen und erklären wie die Sache nach außen wirkt.

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl dass die Moderation gar nicht daran interessiert ist dass sie die User in diesem Forum die schon mal auffällig geworden sind weiter entwickeln -- zu besseren Usern entwickeln.
Sie sind daran interessiert die Sache möglichst schnell zu beenden damit sie nicht so viel "Zeit verschwenden" und das geht halt am Besten mit Verwarnungen, Karten und Sperren und grobschlächtigem Löschen von Posts.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung lehrt, dass Leute, die unbedingt Mod sein wollen, denkbar ungeeignet für den Job sind



Was muss ein User denn mitbringen um ein guter Moderator sein zu können?
Ich habe jedenfalls den Eindruck dass der User vor allem bei der Administration beliebt sein muss damit er zum Moderator aufsteigen kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> /sign. In vielen Fällen entstehen >50% der Moderationsarbeit nicht durch die Trolle selbst, sondern durch Leute, die eigentlich gute Absichten haben, aber eher Öl ins Feuer kippen bzw. die ganze Sache aufblähen.



Es gibt genug User die "trollen" mit sachlicher und logischer Kritik entgegen treten und trotz Anfeindungen seriös argumentieren und diese User kriegen dann auch ihr Fett ab wenn da ein Mod einen Rundumschlag macht und das wiederum minimiert die Motivation der seriösen User sich das nächste Mal wieder dem "Troll" mit sachlicher und logischer Kritik entgegen zu stellen.


----------



## XE85 (1. April 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Es macht halt - als Aussenstehender - einen  komischen Eindruck, wenn bei manchem Thema gleich geschlossen und  aufgeräumt wird, während in anderen Themen drei "bitte sachlich  bleiben"-Posts erscheinen, obwohl die dort verwendeten Äusserungen  subjektiv gesehen gravierender ausgefallen sind.



Da sollte man bedenken dass nicht alle Threads gleich sind und somit auch nicht gleich behandelt werden können.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Oh und BTW: Warum ist "Troll" hier eigentlich so verpönt?



Wie schon einmal im laufe dieses Threads erwähnt kommt es bei angriffen gegen andere User nur äußerst selten auf ein einzelnes Wort an, sondern praktsich immer auf den gesammten Zusammenhang - und im richtigen Zusammenhang kann man ziemlich viele Wörter, die für sich alleine harmlos sind, beleidigend verwenden. Es kommt also immer auf den Zusammenhang und nicht einzelne Wörter an. Das Wort "Troll" lese ich leider nur äußerst selten in einem nicht beleidigendem oder abwertendem Zusammenhang.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> _Von der PCGH-Community Vorgeschlagene Computer-Zusammenstellungen,  deren wunschgemässe Funktion im Sinne und Interesse des  Thread-Erstellers auf Basis der jeweiligen Hardware-Spezifikationen  angezweifelt werden muss, gelten als SPAM und können entsprechend  geahndet werden._



Und wer entscheidet wo die Grenze ist? Und wer entscheidet ob ein User jetzt vorsetzlich falsch berät oder er es nur nicht besser weiß? Wie schon erwähnt können wir User nicht für ihr mangelndes Wissen bestrafen.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. April 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wie schon einmal im laufe dieses Threads erwähnt kommt es bei angriffen gegen andere User nur äußerst selten auf ein einzelnes Wort an, sondern praktsich immer auf den gesammten Zusammenhang - und im richtigen Zusammenhang kann man ziemlich viele Wörter, die für sich alleine harmlos sind, beleidigend verwenden. Es kommt also immer auf den Zusammenhang und nicht einzelne Wörter an. Das Wort "Troll" lese ich leider nur äußerst selten in einem nicht beleidigendem oder abwertendem Zusammenhang.


 
Um das Wort "Troll" ging es hier schon einmal.   

Ich finde diese Haltung von dir sehr gut, denn du hast damit Recht.    Interessanterweise scheinen deine Mitmoderatoren da anderer Meinung zu sein, denn in der Praxis wird der Begriff allein, egal in welchem Zusammenhang,  sofort geahndet.  Und bei der letzten Diskussion darüber wurde diese Einstellung auch konsequent beibehalten. 

Naja, ich habe das Wort aus meinem Wortschatz gestrichen, auch wenn ich es bisher ausschließlich humorvoll verwendet habe. Denn für mich ist es das ...  Ich weiß nicht, wie man das als ernsthafte Beleidigung auffassen kann. 



Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass Softy und Treshold gerade auf einmal gesperrt werden?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass Softy und Treshold gerade auf einmal gesperrt werden?


 
Du weißt doch, dass wir über moderative Maßnahmen gegenüber Dritten keine Auskunft geben dürfen. Sei dir aber versichert wir sperren niemanden ohne guten Grund. Irgendwann ist das Maß (bzw. das Punktekonto) einfach mal voll.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. April 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Da sollte man bedenken dass nicht alle Threads gleich sind und somit auch nicht gleich behandelt werden können.


Ich bin gerne bereit, mir erklären zu lassen, was den 150. X-vs-Y-Flamethread vom 149. unterscheidet. 




XE85 schrieb:


> Wie schon einmal im laufe dieses Threads erwähnt  kommt es bei angriffen gegen andere User nur äußerst selten auf ein  einzelnes Wort an, sondern praktsich immer auf den gesammten  Zusammenhang - und im richtigen Zusammenhang kann man ziemlich viele  Wörter, die für sich alleine harmlos sind, beleidigend verwenden. Es  kommt also immer auf den Zusammenhang und nicht einzelne Wörter an. Das  Wort "Troll" lese ich nur äußerst selten in einem nicht beleidigendem  oder abwertendem Zusammenhang.



Wenn ihr meint, hier  bestimmte Worte korrigieren zu müssen, dann solltet ihr euch an die in der jeweiligen Sprache gültige Definition davon halten und nicht einfach _irgendwas_ machen, denn mancher Mod ist sprachlich nicht annähernd so sattelfest, wie das er oder sie gerne glaubt.

Oder  anders ausgedrückt: Nur weil jemand mit Moderationsrechten einem Wort  eine bestimmte Bedeutung zuspricht, ist diese Bedeutung noch lange nicht  richtig.





XE85 schrieb:


> Und wer entscheidet wo die Grenze ist? Und wer entscheidet ob ein User jetzt vorsetzlich falsch berät oder er es nur nicht besser weiß? Wie schon erwähnt können wir User nicht für ihr mangelndes Wissen bestrafen.



Die Hardware an sich entscheidet das, dafür gibt es genug Anhaltspunkte. Falsche CPU-Sockel, unpraktikable Laneverteilung bei Mainboards, Gehäuse, in denen die Hardware keinen Platz hat... Da gibt's schon genug Anhaltspunkte. Und ja, wenn jemand keine Ahnung von Hardware hat, dann hat er nach meinem Dafürhalten in der Kaufberatung zumindest auf der beratenden Seite nichts verloren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Die Hardware an sich entscheidet das, dafür gibt es genug Anhaltspunkte. Falsche CPU-Sockel, unpraktikable Laneverteilung bei Mainboards, Gehäuse, in denen die Hardware keinen Platz hat... Da gibt's schon genug Anhaltspunkte. Und ja, wenn jemand keine Ahnung von Hardware hat, dann hat er nach meinem Dafürhalten in der Kaufberatung zumindest auf der beratenden Seite nichts verloren.


 
Verstehe ich das richtig? Du willst leute Ermahnen/Verwarnen weil sie einen Lüfter empfehlen der 5mm zu breit ist oder weil der User sich keine Gedanken über eine PCIe-Laneanbindung des Mainboards macht?

Wenn dem so wäre wäre die Kaufberatung leer weil so gut wie alle User gesperrt wären. 

Ernsthaft: Es ist schön zu wissen welche Lanes man wo wie hat und wie man was sinnvoll damit anstellt aber das ist selbst für Technikinteressierte sehr tiefgreifendes Wissen (99,9% aller User haben von sowas wohl noch nie was gehört) und es ist nichtmal ein KO-Kriterium wie "falscher Sockel" sondern nur evtl. etwas "ungünstig".

Man kann ja darüber reden wenn jemand wirklich völlig offensichtlichen Blödsinn zusammenstellt und postet - das sollte aber ohnehin von der Spam-Regel erfasst werden. Aber nochmal, selbst wenn jemand einen falschen Sockel/unpassende CPU empfiehlt können wir dafür doch nicht bestrafen! Ich meine ich hab auch schon irrtümlich nen 4770K für ein S1155er Board empfohlen weil ichs überlesen hatte bzw. mich verschrieben/verklickt hatte. Wenn ich für sowas in einem Forum eine Verwarnung kassiere wäre ich die länmgste Zeit angemeldet gewesen.


----------



## XE85 (1. April 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich bin gerne bereit, mir erklären zu lassen, was den 150. X-vs-Y-Flamethread vom 149. unterscheidet.



Ich hatte jetzt zwar nicht den 149. und 150. Flamethread im Sinn, aber egal - auch zwischen diesen kann es einen unterschied geben: Den die Situation bewertenden Moderator - jeder sieht einen Thread, bzw. die moderativ notwendige Handlung etwas anders. Der eine meint es reicht eine Ermahnung im Thread, der ander sieht es eben als schließungsgrund. Mann kann auch die Regeln auch nicht so auslegen das es überhaupt keine Menschliche komponente bei moderativen Dingen gibt. DAs würde gewiss zu einer überregulierung führen.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Wenn ihr meint, hier  bestimmte Worte korrigieren zu müssen, dann  solltet ihr euch an die in der jeweiligen Sprache gültige Definition  davon halten und nicht einfach _irgendwas_ machen, denn mancher Mod ist sprachlich nicht annähernd so sattelfest, wie das er oder sie gerne glaubt.
> 
> Oder  anders ausgedrückt: Nur weil jemand mit Moderationsrechten einem  Wort  eine bestimmte Bedeutung zuspricht, ist diese Bedeutung noch lange  nicht  richtig.



Nochmal, es geht nicht um ein bestimmtes Wort und dessen Bedeutung. Es geht darum wie es im Zusammenhang verwendet wird und wie es somit auf andere wirkt.

Ich versuche es dir anhand eines Beispiels zu erklären.



> Das Wort Troll ist in vielen Foren ein in Posts oft verwendetes Wort





> Du bist ein unbelehrbarer Troll


Du wirst mir ja hoffentlich zustimmen das die beiden Sätze, obwohl beide "Troll" enthalten, 2 völlig unterschiedliche Aussagen und Wirkung haben. Ersteres ist eine sachliche Feststellung während 2teres ein angriffe gegen einen User ist.

Somit sind aussagen wie "Es werden wegen des Wortes XY Verwarnungen ausgesprochen" nichts wert solange man den Zusammenhang nicht kennt.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Die Hardware an sich entscheidet das, dafür gibt es genug Anhaltspunkte.  Falsche CPU-Sockel, unpraktikable Laneverteilung bei Mainboards,  Gehäuse, in denen die Hardware keinen Platz hat... Da gibt's schon genug  Anhaltspunkte. Und ja, wenn jemand keine Ahnung von Hardware hat, dann  hat er nach meinem Dafürhalten in der Kaufberatung zumindest auf der  beratenden Seite nichts verloren.



Und wer sagt dir dass ein User XY vorsetzlich ein falsches Gehäuse, Mainboard, etc. empfiehlt und er es nur einfach nicht besser weiß, sich aber im glauben befindet es zu wissen? Wie soll man das jemals zuverlässig unterscheiden?

mMn nach müsste man das ganze von einer anderen Seite angehen - jedem der einen Thread im Beratungsforum erstellt muss klar sein das hier jeder beraten kann, egal ob fachkompetent oder nicht, und getätigte Angaben zu Zusammenstellungen keine Garantie sind das das so auch funktioniert, zusammenpasst ect.


----------



## Monsjo (1. April 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt zwar nicht den 149. und 150. Flamethread im Sinn, aber egal - auch zwischen diesen kann es einen unterschied geben: Den die Situation bewertenden Moderator - jeder sieht einen Thread, bzw. die moderativ notwendige Handlung etwas anders. Der eine meint es reicht eine Ermahnung im Thread, der ander sieht es eben als schließungsgrund. Mann kann auch die Regeln auch nicht so auslegen das es überhaupt keine Menschliche komponente bei moderativen Dingen gibt. DAs würde gewiss zu einer überregulierung führen.


 
Nur, dass das zu einem Problem geworden ist. Der eine Mod liest die Beiträge gründlich durch und löscht die OT-Posts und erinnert freundlich daran, dass man beim Thema bleiben sollte, der andere "pflügt" durch, entfernt OnTopic-Posts und verteilt Karten. 
Welcher Mod richtig gehandelt hat, ist mir ziemlich egal, allerdings darf man nicht mit zwei Maßen wiegen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Der eine Mod liest die Beiträge gründlich durch und löscht die OT-Posts und erinnert freundlich daran, dass man beim Thema bleiben sollte, der andere "pflügt" durch, entfernt OnTopic-Posts und verteilt Karten.
> Welcher Mod richtig gehandelt hat, ist mir ziemlich egal, allerdings darf man nicht mit zwei Maßen wiegen.


 
Diese Diskussion hatten wir gaaaaanz am Anfang dieses Threads im September 2012 bereits (), ich zitiere mich dreisterweise mal selbst:



> Es ist nunmal so, dass wir "Freiwillige" sind, die die Betreuung des Forums in ihrer Freizeit erledigen. So für umsonst und so.
> Wenn  man die Willkür nahezu ausschließen wollte, dann müsste man sich  mit  allen rund 20 Mods bei jeder Entscheidung zusammensetzen und die   Entscheidung gemeinsam treffen - das wäre fair.
> Dummerweise sind wir  nicht alle 24 Stunden am Tag wach und im gleichen  Raum. Wir kommen aus  sehr verschiedenen Regionen, sind verschiedenen  Alters, Berufes, sind zu  unterschiedlichen Zeiten hier und betreuen  unterschiedliche Bereiche,  kurz: eigentlich haben wir außer der  Leidenschaft am Forum kaum etwas  gemeinsam (umso erstaunlicher ist es,  dass es intern so reibungslos  funktioniert, aber das issn anderes  Thema).
> Dadurch, dass wir eben  nur immer im kleinen Rahmen beraten können (eben  die, die grade da sind)  und der Haufen immer ein anderer ist können  die Entscheidungen nunmal  nach außen hin niemals 100% konsequent sein.  Um das zu erreichen  bräuchte man professionelle Forenbetreuer, das geht  nunmal auf der  aktuellen Basis nicht.



Es lässt sich nunmal nicht vermeiden dass verschiedene Leute die untereinander prinzipbedingt nicht viel (und vor allem keinen "schnellen") Kontakt haben können mit unterschiedlichen Maßen regulieren.


----------



## Monsjo (1. April 2014)

Gegen kleine Unterschiede sage ich gar nichts. 
Ich wollte nur auf die teilweise sehr große Kluft hinweisen. Und das diese im Moment vorhanden ist, kann halt schlecht verneint werden.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig? Du willst leute  Ermahnen/Verwarnen weil sie einen Lüfter empfehlen der 5mm zu breit ist  oder weil der User sich keine Gedanken über eine PCIe-Laneanbindung des  Mainboards macht?



Nein, ich will, dass es - gegenebenfalls eben auch mit Verweis auf  andere Postings des betr. Users - möglich ist, den TE auf die  Glaubhaftigkeit eines Posts hinzuweisen, ohne dass ich damit Gefahr  laufe, von einem Mod gemassregelt zu werden, weil ihm irgendwas an  meiner Kritik nicht ins Höschen passt.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ernsthaft: Es ist schön zu wissen welche  Lanes man wo wie hat und wie man was sinnvoll damit anstellt aber das  ist selbst für Technikinteressierte sehr tiefgreifendes Wissen (99,9%  aller User haben von sowas wohl noch nie was gehört) und es ist nichtmal  ein KO-Kriterium wie "falscher Sockel" sondern nur evtl. etwas  "ungünstig".



Du hast noch nie multi GPU auf einem Mainboard mit 16/4-Anbindung betrieben, kann das sein? Womit wir wirder am Anfang wären. 

Abgesehen davon halte ich "99.9%" erstens für übertrieben und zweitens  ändert das nichts am Problem - Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, kann man  fragen und wenn man nicht fragen will, muss man halt damit leben, dass  es irgendjemand mal anspricht.





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man kann ja darüber reden wenn jemand  wirklich völlig offensichtlichen Blödsinn zusammenstellt und postet -  das sollte aber ohnehin von der Spam-Regel erfasst werden.



Gut, dann muss ich im Gegenzug aber auch erwarten können, dass diese  Regel forciert wird und nicht einfach "blah blah Meinungsfreiheit" als  Antwort kommt, wenn man sich mal die Mühe macht.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber nochmal, selbst wenn jemand einen  falschen Sockel/unpassende CPU empfiehlt können wir dafür doch nicht  bestrafen! Ich meine ich hab auch schon irrtümlich nen 4770K für ein  S1155er Board empfohlen weil ichs überlesen hatte bzw. mich  verschrieben/verklickt hatte.



Wie sagt ihr so schön, wenn ihr Doppelposts korrigiert: Benutze bitte  nächstes Mal den "Editieren"-Button rechts unter deinem Kommentar. Das  funktioniert auch im Zusammenstellungs-Unterforum. 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ich für sowas in einem Forum eine  Verwarnung kassiere wäre ich die länmgste Zeit angemeldet gewesen.


Das ist eine persönliche Einstellung, welche man teilen kann - aber nicht muss.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es  lässt sich nunmal nicht vermeiden dass verschiedene Leute die  untereinander prinzipbedingt nicht viel (und vor allem keinen  "schnellen") Kontakt haben können mit unterschiedlichen Maßen  regulieren.




Dann ist es umso wichtiger, dass allgemeingültige und öffentliche Richtlinien vorhanden sind, meinst du nicht? Ansonsten stimme ich mit ruyven vollkommen überein:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung lehrt, dass Leute, die unbedingt Mod sein wollen, denkbar ungeeignet für den Job sind


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Nein, ich will, dass es - gegenebenfalls eben auch mit Verweis auf  andere Postings des betr. Users - möglich ist, den TE auf die  Glaubhaftigkeit eines Posts hinzuweisen, ohne dass ich damit Gefahr  laufe, von einem Mod gemassregelt zu werden, weil ihm irgendwas an  meiner Kritik nicht ins Höschen passt.


 Entschuldige die Direktheit, aber wenn du deine Kritik sachlich angebracht hättest hätte auch niemand gemaßregelt.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Das ist eine persönliche Einstellung, welche man teilen kann - aber nicht muss.


 
Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und prophezeihe den Tod des Forums in kürzester Zeit wenn wir für angesprochene Irrtümer rote Karten verteilen. Wenn nur noch User übrig sind die auf eine Regelauslegung stehen bei der jedes Wort auf der Goldwaage liegt und man für die Empfehlung einer falschen Laneverteilung gesperrt wird haben wir den Zenit erreicht.

Seltsam, dass du für eine derart strenge Regelauslegung plädierst wo schon ein falscher Link (zum falschen Produkt) zu Punkten führt aber dich dann beschwerst wenn wir für eine Troll-Unterstellung eine Karte geben?



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Dann ist es umso wichtiger, dass allgemeingültige und öffentliche  Richtlinien vorhanden sind, meinst du nicht?


 
Natürlich. Und soweit es möglich ist sind sie das. Was du hier durchsetzen willst ist ob du es nun glaubst oder nicht völlig unpraktikabel. Ein Regelwerk + Durchsetzung dass schon Züge einer Diktatur aufweist braucht niemand und will (anscheinend mit Ausnahmen) niemand - und genau so viele User wären hier auch noch online wenn es durchgesetzt würde: Die Hälfte wäre in  3 Tagen gesperrt und die andere Hälfte hätte uns frustriert verlassen. Und du könntest deine offensichtlich 100% perfekten und von jeglichem Irrtum ausgeschlossenen Zusammenstellungen in den leeren Raum posten.


Vielleicht liege ich aber mit all dem auch völlig daneben und ihr wollt tatsächlich alle dass wir so reagieren?


Was im Übrigen das Zitat von ruyven angeht falls das als Anspielung auf mich gemeint war (ich verstehe es in dem Zusammenhang so): Ich habe mich niemals um den Posten als Mod beworben, ich wurde von der Forenleitung angesprochen ob ich es tun möchte ohne damit entfernt gerechnet zu haben zu dieser Zeit.
Die Leute die ruyven meinte sind User die uns PNs schreiben mit "Wollt ihr mich nicht als Mod" zum Inhalt. Das sind üblicherweise User die nicht entfernt in Frage kommen und auf die die ganzen Vorwürfe die man uns so macht so gut passen würden dass so manchem dämmern würde wie gut ihr es mit dem aktuellen Team habt... sei versichert es geht sehr sehr viel schlimmer...


----------



## DaStash (1. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es lässt sich nunmal nicht vermeiden dass verschiedene Leute die untereinander prinzipbedingt nicht viel (und vor allem keinen "schnellen") Kontakt haben können mit unterschiedlichen Maßen regulieren.


Das sollte aber in einem forum mit solch streng und detailiert ausgelegten Regeln nicht der Fall sein und wenn, dann sollte es Lösungsmöglichkeiten geben die man anwenden kann und zwar nicht nur darüber zu reden sondern auch entsprechend post-moderativ Entscheidungen zurückzunehmen. Und da tut man sich meiner Meinung nach viel zu schwer, erst Recht da das von eurer Seite aus doch nur eine freiwillige Freizeitbeschäftigung ist. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (1. April 2014)

> Vielleicht liege ich aber mit all dem auch völlig daneben und ihr wollt tatsächlich alle dass wir so reagieren?


 
Gott bewahre...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Nur, dass das zu einem Problem geworden ist. Der eine Mod liest die Beiträge gründlich durch und löscht die OT-Posts und erinnert freundlich daran, dass man beim Thema bleiben sollte, der andere "pflügt" durch, entfernt OnTopic-Posts und verteilt Karten.
> Welcher Mod richtig gehandelt hat, ist mir ziemlich egal, allerdings darf man nicht mit zwei Maßen wiegen.



Es steckt halt immer ein Mensch dahinter der ein eigenes " Wertegefühl " hat und der Rest wäre dann der Ermessensspielraum. Gewisse Sachen kann man ja mit einem Smilie oder kurzer Anmerkung in Klammern ja entschärfen, aber auch so besteht die Gefahr des Missverstehens. So schnell werden doch Karten nicht verteilt sondern eher Warnungen / Ermahnungen ausgesprochen. Natürlich ist klar das bei jemanden der der sehr oft mit scharfer Zunge schreibt eher merkt das die Einschläge näher kommen. Mit zwei Maßen glaube ich eher auch nicht sondern eher wie sich gerade entwickelt. Wenn da nur ein Wort steht ohne Reaktionen kann man es ja mal eben schnell löschen, im anderen Falle könnte es schon schwieriger werden wenn schon mehrere daran beteiligt sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das sollte aber in einem forum mit solch streng und detailiert ausgelegten Regeln nicht der Fall sein


 
Klar in der Theorie ist das so da hast du Recht. Was dabei passiert wenn mans versucht sehen wir an unseren Gesetzen.

Wir haben für fast jeden erdenklichen Fall Zehntausende detaillierteste "Regeln" mit dem Ergebnis dass kein Normalsterblicher sie alle kennen geschweige denn verstehen kann und es eine ganze Berufsgruppe von Menschen gibt die damit ihr Geld verdienen mit diesen Regeln umzugehen. Dasselbe würde hier passieren - kein normaler User liest sich ein derart langes und kompliziertes Regelwerk durch und kann es sich einprägen, selbst unsere aktuellen Forenregeln sind schon deutlich umfangreicher, detailierter und durchdachter als die so mancher anderen Foren...

Was das "Zurücknehmen" angeht:
Es stimmt das nur sehr sehr wenige Karten zurückgenommen werden. Das liegt aber nicht daran dass wir da "stur" wären sondern schlicht daran dass die allermeisten einfach ihre Berechtigung haben. Jeder hier kann sich in einem eigens dafür eingerichteten Beschwerdeforum (übrigens ein Ergebnis dieses Threads hier!) über seine Karten informieren warum wie was wo passiert ist. Wenn berechtiger Anlass besteht wird immer, und ich betone IMMER, im größeren Kreis (falls nötig auch mit dem netten Admin) über die Maßnahme beraten und über die Vorgehensweise entschieden - und evtl auch eine Karte zurückgenommen.
Dazu ist manchmal nicht mal eine Beschwerde nötig - wir haben auch schon Karten zurückgenommen wo einfach so ein Kollege intern (in einer Art "Sammelthread"...) auch mal kritisiert wird wo er sich geirrt hat oder einfach zu hart war - oder eben auch zu weich (was dann übrigens aber keine "Straferhöhung" zur Folge hat zu Gunsten des Users!). Das sind aber nunmal Ausnahmen.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So schnell werden doch Karten nicht verteilt.


 
Ich bin froh dass gerade du das postest - als Beispiel dass es möglich ist, im PCGHX-Forum über 38.000 (!!) gehaltvolle Posts zu schreiben ohne je eine Karte aus der Nähe gesehen zu haben. Und man kann wirklich nicht behaupten, dass deine Schreibweise immer nur staubtrocken sachlich ist...


----------



## Teutonnen (1. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> [...] wenn wir für angesprochene Irrtümer rote Karten  verteilen. Wenn nur noch User übrig sind die auf eine Regelauslegung  stehen bei der jedes Wort auf der Goldwaage liegt und man für die  Empfehlung einer falschen Laneverteilung gesperrt wird [...]
> 
> Seltsam, dass du für eine derart strenge Regelauslegung plädierst wo  schon ein falscher Link (zum falschen Produkt) zu Punkten führt aber  dich dann beschwerst wenn wir für eine Troll-Unterstellung eine Karte  geben?
> 
> ...



Danke, ich bin raus. Das ist nicht einmal mehr eine ausführliche Antwort wert. Ich muss mir hier von niemandem meine eigenen Aussagen verdrehen und mir diese dann vorwerfen lassen.


----------



## XE85 (2. April 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das sollte aber in einem forum mit solch streng  und detailiert ausgelegten Regeln nicht der Fall sein..



Das kommt selbst an höherer Stelle vor (Polizei, Gericht) das es unterschiedliche Auslegungen gibt, und das wird es auch immer geben solange es Menschen sind die entscheiden. Dafür gibt es ja Möglichkeiten Situationen neu und von anderer Stelle beurteilen zu lassen. Hier also von einer Moderation zu verlangen die menschliche Komponente praktisch auszuschließen, schlägt doch ein bisschen weit über die Stänge.



DaStash schrieb:


> dann  sollte es Lösungsmöglichkeiten geben die man anwenden kann



Die gibt es auch, man kann sich an die Administration wenden, die email Adresse steht in den Forenregeln, und man kann einen Post im Moderationsforum eröffnen. Dass dies eher selten wahr genommen wird, und wie jetzt wieder lieber dieser Thread dafür bemüht wird, kann man nicht der Moderation anlasten.


----------



## Monsjo (2. April 2014)

Nur das meine Email, wegen meiner Sperre nie beantwortet wurde.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (2. April 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> ...und man kann einen Post im Moderationsforum eröffnen.


 
Wie ist das eigentlich, angenommen, ich habe genug Punkte gesammelt (nicht dass ich bisher welche hätte ), gehe euch mal wieder auf den Keks und ihr sperrt mich nun. Habe ich dann als gesperrter User immernoch die Möglichkeit, intern im Mod-Forum meinen Unmut gegenüber der verhängten Sperre bei euch vorzutragen und ggf. darüber zu diskutieren, oder ist man dann komplett gesperrt?

Ich fände die erstere Möglichkeit gar nicht so schlecht von meiner Warte her, aber gut möglich dass es erfahrungsgemäß eher zu Beleidigungen, weiteren Anfeidungen etc. mit den Mods kommt.


----------



## DaStash (2. April 2014)

Nö. 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (2. April 2014)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Habe ich dann als gesperrter User immernoch die Möglichkeit, intern im Mod-Forum meinen Unmut gegenüber der verhängten Sperre bei euch vorzutragen und ggf. darüber zu diskutieren, oder ist man dann komplett gesperrt?



Sobald du gesperrt bist, hast du keine Schreibrechte mehr im Forum. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es technisch nicht so einfach ist ein bestimmtes Unterforum davon auszunehmen, zumal der Zugriff auf den Account maximal verhindert wird. Wenn du dich anmeldest bei einer bestehenden Sperre, bekommst du nicht mehr zu sehen, als eine Seite mit der Begründung für die Sperre. Ich gebe dann immer zusätzlich neben der Begründung die E-Mail-Adresse an (Extreme-forum@pcgameshardware.de), an die man sich wenden kann. Zusätzlich erhältst du eine PN, die per E-Mail an deine (bei der Anmeldung) hinterlegte E-Mail-Adresse geht. Blöd ist es natürlich, wenn eine Wegwerf-Adresse verwendet wurde. 

Du kommst dann direkt in Kontakt mit der Redaktion und kannst alles per E-Mail regeln. Stephan fragt dann gegebenenfalls intern nach, was zur Sperre geführt hat, wenn Unklarheiten bestehen.


----------



## Icedaft (2. April 2014)

Das alles seine Ordnung haben muß, niemand wirklich persönlich beleidigt, denunziert oder sonst in irgendeiner Art angegriffen werden sollte (Seitenhiebe aus Spaß, die als solche zu erkennen sind mal außen vorgenommen), steht vollkommen außer Frage.

Manchmal wird es in den Diskussionen auch ein wenig zu emotional bzw. agressiv, da ist ein Eingreifen der Mods auch nur gut und billig.

Hier wird auf der anderen Seite teilweise so viel Müll von sich gegeben und Störenfrieden und Dummschwätzern kein Einhalt geboten, das man sich nur fragen muß: Wird das Forum eigentlich noch Moderiert oder sind wir hier auf uns gestellt(zumindest kommt es mir manchmal so vor).

Ich lehne mich jetzt mal etwas aus dem Fenster: Wenn forumstragende  Persönlichkeiten aus dem Forum gleich gebannt werden, wenn Sie sich mal  (wieder) im Ton vergriffen haben, finde ich diese Maßnahme etwas  überzogen.

Man kann Beiträge löschen, wenn sie OT sind oder wenn  sie einen persönlichen Angriff darstellen, bzw. man kann den Delinquenten  anschreiben und ihn darum bitten seinen Beitrag zu editieren und sich  zu entschuldigen.

Möglichkeiten gibt es hier mehr als genug.

Ich bin sonst nicht der Typ, der zu so etwas seine Meinung wiedergibt (ich halte mich selbst auch nicht für perfekt und lasse ich mich ab und an auch dazu verleiten der marodierenden Herde zu folgen).

Nichtsdestotrotz wäre es schön, wenn man auch mal Fünfe gerade sein lassen könnte bei Forenteilnehmern, die sich hier nun wirklich viel mit Zeiteinsatz, Herzblut und Engement einbringen.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## McZonk (2. April 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich jetzt mal etwas aus dem Fenster: Wenn forumstragende  Persönlichkeiten aus dem Forum gleich gebannt werden, wenn Sie sich mal  (wieder) im Ton vergriffen haben, finde ich diese Maßnahme etwas  überzogen.


 Auch für "forumstragende Persönlichkeiten" zählt wie für jeden Anderen hier der Punktezähler. Wir sperren hier generell nur in Ausnahmen (z.B. Werbungsbot) "gleich". Für die Fälle, die du hier ansprichst, bedarf es eben über einen geraumen Zeitraum aktiver Punktesammlerei... Wenn ich dann mit 9 Punkten auf dem Konto mich wieder im Ton vergreife, sollte man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn denn plötzlich Gratisurlaub winkt.  Und wie schon so oft geschrieben: Verwarnungen mit Sperren zur Folge werden intern abgestimmt.


----------



## Icedaft (2. April 2014)

Sorry. Über die "Punktestände" der Delinquenten weiß ich nichts. 

ACHTUNG SCHERZ!: Spricht ja nichts dagegen die Signatur der Einzelnen mit dem Punktestand zu "Brandmarken", dann weiß man wenigstens ungefähr wie lange man noch reizen muß bis das Gegenüber weg vom Fenster ist....

Spaß beiseite. Wenn schon diverse Maßnahmen erfolgt sind bin ich außen vor - ich denke aber dennoch, das manchmal eine direkte Ermahnung im Thread, als Schuß vor den Bug mehr wirkt, als wenn dies alles im stillen Kämmerlein erledigt wird.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (2. April 2014)

Mit mehr als 25 Jahren Erfahrung im Umgang mit Foren (ja, Foren gab es schon zu BTX-Zeiten) wage ich zu behaupten, dass erfolgreiche Foren NIE abhängig von Einzelpersonen sind. Gleichbehandlung der User durch die Moderation ist wesentlich förderlicher für eine gute Community.


----------



## XE85 (2. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Nur das meine Email, wegen meiner Sperre nie beantwortet wurde.



Auch der Chefadministrator hat sich einmal Urlaub verdient oder es kann etwa durchrutschen (Spam Filter etc.) - Einen Thread im Besprechungsforum von Dir sehe ich im übrigen nicht - deine Möglichkeiten hast du also nicht ausgeschöpft, auch bei einer Sperre kann man ja (nach deren Ende, nicht mit einem Doppelaccount) anchfragen was denn die Gründe waren.


----------



## Alex555 (2. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was genau spricht denn dagegen, die schlechte Kaufberatung des Users X sachlich mit Fakten zu widerlegen ohne ihn persönlich anzugreifen? Ich verspreche dir es wird niemand von uns "angerannt kommen". Die Karten gibts nicht fürs falsche Aussagen korrigieren sondern für persönlich angreifenden Stil (wenn man das so nennen darf). Mit dem Satz "Diese Zusammenstellung ist schlecht weil [Grund 1,2,3,...]" wird niemand einen Mod aufwecken, mit "Diese Zusammenstellung ist ein Trollversuch weil [Grund 1,2,3,...]" sind wir gezwungen auszurücken einfach weil hier eine Beleidigung enthalten ist.
> 
> Mir / uns ist das Problem durchaus bewusst wie es in diesen Threads zugeht (und auch dass man mit sachlichen Argumenten nicht immer weiter kommt gegen so manche Person), daran kann aber keine moderative Maßnahme der Welt etwas ändern, das ist nunmal in Foren leider Gottes so.
> 
> ...


 
Sehe ich genauso. Das beste ist es, schlechte PC-Konfigurationen sachlich zu zerlegen und zu verbessern. 
Am besten wäre es, auf mehrere Testberichte oder dgl. zu verweisen, damit der TE sich ein eigenes Bild von der Sache machen kann. 
Wenn er dies nicht tut, hat er nicht nur im Forum ein Problem, sondern auch im Alltag. Logisches Denken ist immer von nöten, und wenn eine schlechte Konfiguration (die eine Person empfohlen hat) von 5 Personen kritisiert und verbessert wurde, sollten die Alarmglocken läuten, auch wenn man von PCs ansonsten keine Ahnung hat. 
Zumindest mir geht es so, dass eine öffentliche Beleidigung nicht gerade eine gute Lösung ist. Eine PN an den TE tut es womöglich auch! 
Jemand anderes zu beleidigen zeugt auch nicht unbedingt von Professionalität 
Auch im Internet ist  respektvoller Umgang miteinander extrem wichtig!


----------



## stevie4one (2. April 2014)

Ich frage mich immer wieder, warum es keinen "Dislike-Button" gibt, so ließe sich einfach und schnell ein nicht sonderlich förderlicher Post "brandmarken". Zumindest sind mir in der letzten Zeit einige Posts von Usern aufgefallen, welche weder inhaltlich korrekt noch dem Bedürfnis des TE entsprachen.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. April 2014)

Das Missbrauchpotenzial ist bereits beim Like-Button vorhanden. Gelegentlich kommt es auch zu regelrechten Like-Spam-Attacken. Ein Dislike-Button öffnet Tür und Tor für gezielte Aktionen gegen bestimmte User. CB hatte mal eine ähnliche Funktion. Es dauerte nicht lange bis die Funktion wieder abgeschaltet wurde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2014)

> Ich frage mich immer wieder, warum es keinen "Dislike-Button" gibt


 Ich würde sagen da ist die Gefahr des Missbrauchs zu hoch, und wer soll sich darum kümmern wenn man ein paar davon reingewürgt bekommt? Würde generell soweit möglich den Mods noch mehr Arbeit aufbürden.


----------



## Goyoma (2. April 2014)

Danke das diese eingereicht wurde. Ich hoffe es bessert sich


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (2. April 2014)

Bei Motor-Talk gab es diese Funktion auch vor Jahren. Grüner Daumen hoch und roter Daumen runter. Heute gibt es nur ein grünes 'Danke'. Der rote Daumen runter wurde abgeschaltet nachdem es vermehrt zu Mobbingattacken gegen User geführt hat. Auch das grüne 'Danke' ist eigentlich mehr ein 'Du schreibst zwar nichts fachlich wichtiges gerade...aber ich mag den anderen auch nicht'-Statement. Nicht zu 100%...aber doch deutlich. Und ich denke, hier sieht es ähnlich aus.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. April 2014)

Wir wissen mittlerweile, dass auch der Like-Button für Mobbing-Attacken verwendet werden kann. Vor der Einführung haben wir/ich es auch nur vermutet. Ein großer Freund des Like-Buttons bin ich daher nicht. Zumindest lassen sich die typischen "/sign"-Beiträge damit etwas eindämmen. Aber auch nicht wirklich stark. Ich sehe ihn mehr als Tribut an die Facebook-Generation. Kann man haben, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## ebastler (2. April 2014)

Ich finde den Like Button ganz nett, aber wirklich sinnvoll ist er nicht, das stimmt.
Super ist er in Tagebüchern, finde ich, um dem Schreiber zu zeigen, dass man mitliest und weiterhin gespannt ist, ohne, dass auf jeden einzelnen Post von ihm gleich 20 User schreiben.
"Habe eben neue Teile bekommen, morgen gibts Bilder" - "Super, freu mich", "Cool, mach weiter so!" etc. Wenn das bei jedem kleinen Update des Schreibers kommt, ist er Thread schnell zugespammt.
Sonst hat er wenig Nutzen.

Zum Thema: Ich kann mich bislang nicht über die Mods beschweren. Ich habe, glaub ich, eine Verwarnung bekommen - die hatte ich verdient - und mich etliche Male per PN an Moderatoren gewandt.
Sei es, um eine gezielte Frage zu einem Thema zu stellen, wo ich wusste, dass der betreffende Moderator sich auskennt (schnelle und präzise Antwort bekommen, sehr freundlich!), als auch, um nach dem Sinn von mir unverständlich/überzogen erscheinenden Maßnahmen zu fragen (Threadschließungen etc). In letzterem Fall habe ich immer eine ausführliche, freundliche Antwort bekommen, wo mir die Beweggründe verständlich erklärt wurden - woraufhin ich meist zugestimmt habe.

Andere haben vielleicht mehr Probleme mit der Moderation gehabt, ich kann mich echt nicht beschweren.


----------



## StefanStg (2. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass Softy und Treshold gerade auf einmal gesperrt werden?


 
Deswegen wurde Softy gesperrt habe gestern mal angerufen.


----------



## XE85 (2. April 2014)

Leute, moderative Angelegenheiten anderer (oder gesperrter) User haben hier nichts zu suchen!


----------



## StefanStg (2. April 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Leute, moderative Angelegenheiten anderer (oder gesperrter) User haben hier nichts zu suchen!


 
Warum? Kann ich doch nichts dafür das wir gute Kumpels sind und er es mir erzählt. Wenn Stryke7 es wissen möchte kann er es doch erfahren. Softy hat nichts dagegen das man es verbreitet weshalb er gesperrt ist. 

Wenn dann kannst du bitte schön schon meinen ganzen Beitrag löschen dann taucht der komische Thread wenigstens nicht mehr bei meinen Themen mit auf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2014)

Selbst wenn uns eine Erlaubnis Softys für dich vorliegen würde (und das tut sie nicht. Und eine Behauptung "ich darf das" ersetzt sie garantiert nicht), wäre es in diesem Thread Offtopic-Spam.

Und damit zurück zum Thema:
Konstruktive Vorschläge.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Konstruktive Vorschläge.


 
Mal mehr in den anderen Themen forsten. Bestes Beispiel Netzteile... Imer dieser Krieg zwischen Single- und Multirail.... Pokerclock hat ja schonmal den Anfang gemacht.

BTW: Egal ob ein User neu ist oder nicht, sollte beide gleich bestraft werden bei gleichem Vergehen.


----------



## Monsjo (2. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> BTW: Egal ob ein User neu ist oder nicht, sollte beide gleich bestraft werden bei gleichem Vergehen.



Das ist aber schwerer als du denkst.


----------



## StefanStg (2. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Das ist aber schwerer als du denkst.


 
Erstrecht wenn man Softy, Threshold oder Monsjo heißt. Da sind Punkte vorprogrammiert


----------



## MaxRink (2. April 2014)

Kleine Idee meinerseits: Wie wäre es, die Freischaltung für Posts in nicht selbst erstellten Threads in diesem Bereich des Forums über einen kleinen Fragebogen laufen zu lassen?

Übrigends hat Heise.de ein durchaus akzeptables Forum mit einem Indikator in BEIDE Richtungen.


----------



## Lexx (2. April 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wir wissen mittlerweile, dass auch der Like-Button für Mobbing-Attacken verwendet werden kann.


 Wie das?

Jemanden "zu-tode-knuddeln"?
Mit "gewichtiger" Zuwendung erdrücken/ersticken?
Gewolltes/Provoziertes Stalking?


----------



## Icedaft (2. April 2014)

Kannst Du das mal näher erläutern? Ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch was Du damit meinst....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. April 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Erstrecht wenn man Softy, Threshold oder Monsjo heißt. Da sind Punkte vorprogrammiert


 
Dann müssten die Mods mich aber auch "relativ" aufm brett haben  Aber ich bin ja artig


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich jetzt mal etwas aus dem Fenster: Wenn forumstragende  Persönlichkeiten aus dem Forum gleich gebannt werden, wenn Sie sich mal  (wieder) im Ton vergriffen haben, finde ich diese Maßnahme etwas  überzogen.
> 
> Man kann Beiträge löschen, wenn sie OT sind oder wenn  sie einen persönlichen Angriff darstellen, bzw. man kann den Delinquenten  anschreiben und ihn darum bitten seinen Beitrag zu editieren und sich  zu entschuldigen.
> [...]
> Nichtsdestotrotz wäre es schön, wenn man auch mal Fünfe gerade sein lassen könnte bei Forenteilnehmern, die sich hier nun wirklich viel mit Zeiteinsatz, Herzblut und Engement einbringen.



Was meinst du denn wie der Shitstorm ausfallen würde wenn wir auch noch anhand der Aktivität, der Freundesliste oder des Postcounters oder sonstwas unsere Entscheidungen variieren würden? 
Wenn wir Regeln haben müssen die auch für alle gleich gelten (sofern es eben möglich ist bei 20 verschiedenen Mods), entspechend wird ein User mit 50 Posts genauso behandelt wie einer mit 50.000.

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass "forumstragende  Persönlichkeiten aus dem Forum gleich gebannt werden, wenn Sie sich mal  (wieder) im Ton vergriffen haben" - eine Sperre erfolgt auch bei diesen Usern erst wenn das Punktekonto eben 5 oder ein Vielfaches davon erreicht hat. Bis man die 5 Punkte voll hat muss man sich also wenns nur "im Ton vergriffen" ist sehr sehr anstrengen bezwiehungsweise den Ton über viele Posts/längere Zeit nicht ändern. Sofort sperren passiert (Werbebots und sowas ausgenommen) üblicherweise nur sehr sehr selten, sprich 5 oder mehr Punkte auf einmal gibts wirklich nur in besonders schweren Fällen. Einzige Ausnahme: Auf das Erstellen eines Zweitaccounts stehen generell 5 Punkte für den Erstaccount.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ein großer Freund des Like-Buttons bin ich daher nicht.


 
Ich mag den auch nicht... erklärt auch meine "Gefälltmir-Rate" von 4288 zu 0. 



Lexx schrieb:


> Wie das?
> 
> Jemanden "zu-tode-knuddeln"?


 
Stell dir mal vor du kommst ins Forum und hast oben 250 Benachrichtigungen von 250 neuen Gefällt mirs. Dann klickste drauf und alle sind vom gleichen User.

So schon geschehen...


Was das "aufm Brett haben" mancher User angeht: Glaubt mir, in manch anderen Foren wären User für Dinge die hier "nur" eine temporäre Sperre nach sich ziehen sofort permanent ausgeschlossen worden. Und nein, ich meine damit gerade weder speziell Threshold oder Softy.


----------



## ich111 (2. April 2014)

Das mit dem Singlerail vs. Multirail ist ein Thema, allerdings kann die Fraktion Singlerail ist toll immer keine stichhaltigen Beweise vorlegen.
Bei Netzteilen ist man aber nach Ansicht einiger Moderatoren ganz schnell mal off Topic, auch wenn man einem TE, der einen Lüfterwechsel vor hat, davor warnt, dass er sich in Lebensgefahr begibt und auch ein zu schwacher Lüfter (leise) Lebensgefahr bedeuten kann (Wohnungsbrand!)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn wir Regeln haben müssen die auch für alle gleich gelten (sofern es eben möglich ist bei 20 verschiedenen Mods), entspechend wird ein User mit 50 Posts genauso behandelt wie einer mit 50.000.



Scheint aber manchmal nicht so.... (meine Meinung)


----------



## Monsjo (2. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Scheint aber manchmal nicht so.... (meine Meinung)


 
Bei meiner ersten Sperre. (Die auch vollkommen ok war) Wurde mein Lästerpartner nicht gesperrt, obwohl er genauso mitgemacht hat. 
So als Beispiel.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Scheint aber manchmal nicht so.... (meine Meinung)


 
Das kann ich nachvollziehen. Es wäre ein absolutes Wunder, wenn Außenstehende die weder die Sachlagen kennen noch die Diskussionen intern lesen können noch Vorgeschichten von Usern oder Verwarnungsstände kennen beurteilen könnten ob wir fair handeln oder nicht.

Das ist nunmal einfach so. Da aus Schutz der Privatsphäre des betreffenden Users nichts von uns öffentlich gemacht wird kann die Öffentlichkeit auch keine Sinnvollen Schlüsse ziehen. Natürlich muss das nach außen unfair wirken, es geht gar nicht anders!

Beispiel eines Falles wie Monsjo ihn schildert (jetzt nicht genau seiner!):
Zwei Leute beleidigen sich gegenseitig.
Reaktion: beide 3 Punkte.
Eine hatte schon 2, der andere 0 --> Ergebnis einer wird gesperrt der andere nicht.

Dass das nach außen hin unfair anmutet ist klar, da wir aber nicht verraten dürfen wer wie viele Punkte hat können wir das auch nicht öffentlich aufklären.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das kann ich nachvollziehen. Es wäre ein absolutes Wunder, wenn Außenstehende die weder die Sachlagen kennen noch die Diskussionen intern lesen können noch Vorgeschichten von Usern oder Verwarnungsstände kennen beurteilen könnten ob wir fair handeln oder nicht.
> 
> Das ist nunmal einfach so. Da aus Schutz der Privatsphäre des betreffenden Users nichts von uns öffentlich gemacht wird kann die Öffentlichkeit auch keine Sinnvollen Schlüsse ziehen. Natürlich muss das nach außen unfair wirken, es geht gar nicht anders!


 
Ist mir schon klar. Aber manche Dinge sind echt etwas übertrieben. manchmal denkt man einfach, euer Frühstückskaffee war kalt.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. April 2014)

Lexx schrieb:


> Wie das?
> Jemanden "zu-tode-knuddeln"?
> Mit "gewichtiger" Zuwendung erdrücken/ersticken?
> Gewolltes/Provoziertes Stalking?



Mehrere User hatten sich dazu verschworen einen bestimmten User unter Like-Dauerfeuer zu nehmen. Die Folge waren täglich mehrere Dutzend Likes für jeden noch so banalen Beitrag. Da man oben in den Benachrichtigungen auf jedes Like hingewiesen wird, kann das auf Dauer ziemlich nervig sein.

Kinderkacke wenn man es genau nimmt. Aber damit hat man dann auch öfter zu tun, als es einem lieb ist. Damals gab es noch keine explizite Regel zum Missbrauch des Like-Buttons. Heute gibt es sie. Bei einem derart kollusiven Verhalten darf man sich dann aber auch sicher sein, dass es nicht bei Punkten bleibt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar. Aber manche Dinge sind  echt etwas übertrieben. manchmal denkt man einfach, euer  Frühstückskaffee war kalt.


 
Wenn wir "übertreiben würden" würden wir das jetzt als persönlichen Angriff werten - die Folgen davon sind dir (in deinem persönlichen Fall) sicher bewusst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Gegen kleine Unterschiede sage ich gar nichts.
> Ich wollte nur auf die teilweise sehr große Kluft hinweisen. Und das diese im Moment vorhanden ist, kann halt schlecht verneint werden.



Könntest du vielleicht 1-2 extreme Beispiele für jede Richtung verlinken? Also Threads, in denen Mods entweder viel zu wenig gemacht haben (aber überhaupt etwas - Threads, die nie jemand gemeldet hat und die wir nicht von alleine bemerkt haben, dürfte es zu hauf geben  ) und einen, der übermoderiert wurde?

Mir fallen spontan einige Gründe ein, warum ein derartiger Eindruck entstehen kann, möchte aber nicht ausschließen, dass da tatsächlich was schief läuft.




DaStash schrieb:


> Das sollte aber in einem forum mit solch streng und detailiert ausgelegten Regeln nicht der Fall sein



Wie schon mehrfach angeregt: Wer konkrete Formulierungsverbesserungen für die Regeln hat, soll die endlich rausrücken!
Wir feilen da nun schon seit Jahren dran rum und sind mittlerweile eigentlich überall an dem Punkt, an dem wir sagen müssen: Man könnte es mit mehr Regeln und mehr Beispielen versuchen. Aber 95% der Probleme resultieren bereits daraus, dass die Regeln so lang sind, dass sie kaum jemand ließt bzw. sich merkt.




> und wenn, dann sollte es Lösungsmöglichkeiten geben die man anwenden kann und zwar nicht nur darüber zu reden sondern auch entsprechend post-moderativ Entscheidungen zurückzunehmen. Und da tut man sich meiner Meinung nach viel zu schwer,



Weiß nicht, warum "man" sich damit schwer tut, sich über ungerechtfertigte Maßnahmen zu beschweren. Die meisten Beschwerer verdeutlichen dagegen schon in ihrer Beschwerde sehr schön, dass die Maßnahme berechtigt war und der gemaßregelte noch immer jegliches Verständnis für die hiesigen Regeln vermissen lässt 

Im Ernst: Wir haben häufiger Fälle, wo man im nachhinein ernsthaft sagen muss, dann die Regeln (und die Entwicklung des Forums) eigentlich ein härteres Vorgehen erfordert hätten. Aber die Fälle, in denen zu weit gegriffen wurde, kann ein schlechter Holzfäller an einer Hand abzählen.




Pokerclock schrieb:


> Sobald du gesperrt bist, hast du keine Schreibrechte mehr im Forum. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es technisch nicht so einfach ist ein bestimmtes Unterforum davon auszunehmen, zumal der Zugriff auf den Account maximal verhindert wird. Wenn du dich anmeldest bei einer bestehenden Sperre, bekommst du nicht mehr zu sehen, als eine Seite mit der Begründung für die Sperre. Ich gebe dann immer zusätzlich neben der Begründung die E-Mail-Adresse an (Extreme-forum@pcgameshardware.de), an die man sich wenden kann. Zusätzlich erhältst du eine PN, die per E-Mail an deine (bei der Anmeldung) hinterlegte E-Mail-Adresse geht. Blöd ist es natürlich, wenn eine Wegwerf-Adresse verwendet wurde.
> 
> Du kommst dann direkt in Kontakt mit der Redaktion und kannst alles per E-Mail regeln. Stephan fragt dann gegebenenfalls intern nach, was zur Sperre geführt hat, wenn Unklarheiten bestehen.



Alternativ kann man nach der Sperre einen entsprechenden Thread erstellen. Die eine Woche ist hoffentlich nicht lebensbedrohlich - und sie kommt ja auch nicht aus dem nichts. Typischerweise hatten die betroffenen Personen zuvor 5-10 Mal nachdrücklichen Kontakt mit der Moderation und sollte wissen, wann sie den Grenzen gefährlich nahe kommt.




Icedaft schrieb:


> Hier wird auf der anderen Seite teilweise so viel Müll von sich gegeben und Störenfrieden und Dummschwätzern kein Einhalt geboten, das man sich nur fragen muß: Wird das Forum eigentlich noch Moderiert oder sind wir hier auf uns gestellt(zumindest kommt es mir manchmal so vor).



Das Problem bei Stuß ist:
Er lässt sich regeltechnisch kaum erfassen. Rein privat würde ich mir manchmal wünschen, dass 50-80% der Kommentare aus einem Thread verschwinden, weil sie einfach rein gar nichts -in meinen Augen- sinnvolles beitragen. Aber das ist eine subjektive Einschätzung, danach kann man nicht moderieren. Erst wenn offensichtlich böswilliges Verhalten vorliegt, können wir Eingreifen. Bei Beleidigungen ist das relativ einfach (bei MP-Verstößen ganz einfach), aber bei Dummheit/mangelnden Kenntnissen ist es extrem schwer, eine Grenze zu ziehen. Im Zweifel bleibt dann ziemlich viel Müll stehen.



> Ich lehne mich jetzt mal etwas aus dem Fenster: Wenn forumstragende  Persönlichkeiten aus dem Forum gleich gebannt werden, wenn Sie sich mal  (wieder) im Ton vergriffen haben, finde ich diese Maßnahme etwas  überzogen.



Man kann nicht "gleich" gebannt werden, wenn man sich "mal wieder" im Ton vergreift. Und jemand, der diese mit höchster Regelmäßigkeit macht, ist wohl auch eher "permanent störend" denn "forumtragend".



> Man kann Beiträge löschen, wenn sie OT sind oder wenn  sie einen persönlichen Angriff darstellen, bzw. man kann den Delinquenten  anschreiben und ihn darum bitten seinen Beitrag zu editieren und sich  zu entschuldigen.



Wir wollen Regelbrechern eigentlich hinterherarbeiten, sondern ihnen klarmachen, dass sie ihr Verhalten zu ändern haben...





Icedaft schrieb:


> ACHTUNG SCHERZ!: Spricht ja nichts dagegen die Signatur der Einzelnen mit dem Punktestand zu "Brandmarken", dann weiß man wenigstens ungefähr wie lange man noch reizen muß bis das Gegenüber weg vom Fenster ist....
> 
> Spaß beiseite.



Scherz scheitert übrigens weniger an moralischen Fragestellungen sondern an Highscore-Trollen 



> Wenn schon diverse Maßnahmen erfolgt sind bin ich außen vor - ich denke aber dennoch, das manchmal eine direkte Ermahnung im Thread, als Schuß vor den Bug mehr wirkt, als wenn dies alles im stillen Kämmerlein erledigt wird.


 
Versuchen wir oft genug - aber in einigen Fällen hilft es leider nicht. Und bei einer Community dieser Größe sind auch "einige Fälle" mehr, als man sich wünscht.




Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Mal mehr in den anderen Themen forsten. Bestes Beispiel Netzteile... Imer dieser Krieg zwischen Single- und Multirail.... Pokerclock hat ja schonmal den Anfang gemacht.



Allgemeiner bezogen: Meinst du wir sollten mehr aktiv nach kritischen Situationen suchen oder meinst du, wir sollten gezielt einzelne Themen angehen oder meinst du irgendwas anderes?




MaxRink schrieb:


> Kleine Idee meinerseits: Wie wäre es, die Freischaltung für Posts in nicht selbst erstellten Threads in diesem Bereich des Forums über einen kleinen Fragebogen laufen zu lassen?




Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, was du meinst.
(Hmm - 2 Fälle hintereinander. Ich sollte mir Gedanken machen)



> Übrigends hat Heise.de ein durchaus akzeptables Forum mit einem Indikator in BEIDE Richtungen.


 
Wir haben (leider?) eine andere Zielgruppe als heise.




Lexx schrieb:


> Wie das?
> 
> Jemanden "zu-tode-knuddeln"?
> Mit "gewichtiger" Zuwendung erdrücken/ersticken?
> Gewolltes/Provoziertes Stalking?


 
Eher "belästigen und zuspammen". So in der Größenordnung "300 Likes in einer Stunde". Könnte man natürlich auch einfach ignorieren - aber man einer fühlt sich gestört (und zu Recht gestalked), was gewisse Leute gezielt ausnutzen, um zu stänkern.


----------



## Icedaft (2. April 2014)

O.K., O.K., O.K.. No Offence. Mir persönlich ist noch kein Beitrag von den Jungs untergekommen, bei dem man mit ein wenig Empathie auf der einen und einem etwas dickerem Fell auf der anderen Seite, dem ganzen einen gewollt böswilligen oder persönlichen Angriff unterstellen könnte. 

Mag sein, das ich da etwas weniger empfindlich bin wie einige zartbesaitete Zeitgenossen, vielleicht liegt es auch daran, das ich mich persönlich auch gar nicht so wichtig nehme um mich von so etwas angegriffen zu fühlen. 

Gerade bei Konversationen im Internet sollte man immer bedenken, das Mimik, Gestik und Tonlage fehlen und gerade deshalb sollte man das geschriebene Wort nicht immer auf die Goldwaage legen.

Wenn Regeln bewusst mehrfach gebrochen werden, dann muß man mit den Konsequenzen leben.

Doch eines möchte ich allen, die sich in diesem Forum mit auf den Weg geben: Wir sind hier um uns in unser Freizeit mit Spaß unserem Hobby zu widmen, uns zu informieren, auszutauschen, dazuzulernen und Spaß zu haben.

Wenn man sich Selbst, sein Hobby und seine Ansichten nicht so wichtig nimmt, vielleicht sogar des öfteren mal in Frage stellt, offen für andere Meinungen und Ansichten bleibt - dann gibt es so gut wie nie Probleme.

Ich wollte gar nicht so viel dazu schreiben, aber diese Probleme habe ich Jahrelang schon in den Carhifi-Foren und auch im direkten Austausch mit Carhifi-Jüngern beobachtet und ich habe es schon damals gehasst.

Habe fertig...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Allgemeiner bezogen: Meinst du wir sollten mehr aktiv nach kritischen Situationen suchen oder meinst du, wir sollten gezielt einzelne Themen angehen oder meinst du irgendwas anderes?



Aktiv nach Situationen suchen und zuvor, bevor es eskaliert mal etwas gelassener zur Topic zurück bitten bzw zur Höfflichkeit etc pp. Aber auch bestimmte Themen angehen. zB Die Netzteil-Diskusionen oder die ganzen "Spielethreads" wo viel OT verpackt ist, da kein LT bzw DMÜD vorhanden ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Gerade bei Konversationen im Internet sollte man immer bedenken, das Mimik, Gestik und Tonlage fehlen und gerade deshalb sollte man das geschriebene Wort nicht immer auf die Goldwaage legen.


 
Völlig richtig. Das Problem daran ist der Umkehrschluss:
Da Tonlage, Mimik, Gestik usw. prinzipbedingt fehlen bleibt einem (auch unbewusst) gar nichts anderes übrig als die Wörter genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen, das passiert automatisch.

Die Gefahr, dass jemand eine flapsige Bemerkung im Text als beleidigend empfindet ist ungleich höher als wenn der selbe Satz von Angesicht zu Angesicht gesagt wird und alleine ein Lächeln verrät dass es kein Ernst ist.

Beim schreiben muss was das angeht nunmal mit weit mehr Sorgfalt vorgegangen werden aus diesem Grund und das tun viele leider nicht - deswegen entstehen häufig auch "Brandherde" für die es eigentlich gar keinen Anlass oder bösen Willen gegeben hat wo sich User einfach gegenseiotig ohne Grundlage hochschaukeln. Die Meldung bei uns kommt dann erst an wenns zu spät ist und WIRKLICH beleidigt wurde - und wir sind dann die Buhmänner wenn wir Punkte verteilen^^


----------



## Gadteman (2. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> .....
> Da Tonlage, Mimik, Gestik usw. prinzipbedingt fehlen bleibt einem (auch unbewusst) gar nichts anderes übrig als die Wörter genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen, das passiert automatisch...


 
Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, Smileys und etliche "Hilfsmittel" helfen auch nicht immer den Brandherd im Zaum zu halten. Gerade wenn sich 2 "Lager" gegenüberstehen. Der geläufige Begriff Netiquette sollte von JEDEM beherzigt werden, ob User oder MOD.


----------



## MaxRink (2. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, was du meinst.
> (Hmm - 2 Fälle hintereinander. Ich sollte mir Gedanken machen)



War auf den Beginn dieser Diskussion bezogen. Auf die Kaufberatung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2014)

> Da Tonlage, Mimek, Gestik usw. prinzipbedingt fehlen bleibt einem (auch unbewusst) gar nichts anderes übrig als die Wörter genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen, das passiert automatisch.


 Genau aus diesem Grund nutze ich halt  Smilies, den Kommentar in Klammern sowie auch mal den lockeren Spruch ( versuche es mir so gut es geht abzugewöhnen ). Auch kann es sinnvoll sein das Geschriebene eine Weile vor sich offen zu lassen bevor man es abschickt um mögliche Klippen noch zu umschiffen


----------



## SaftSpalte (2. April 2014)

hallo leute .

Die Kaufberatungen in letzter zeit sind manchmal echt lang  ---> Thema Netzteil besonders .

Aber auch ich habe dadurch viel neues Gelernt und nahm Kritik gerne entgegen . 

Man merkt auch welcher User seine stärken hat . 

Bis jetzt war fast jede Kaufberatung 100 % Gelungen . auch wenn es 30 seiten lang war


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aktiv nach Situationen suchen und zuvor, bevor es eskaliert mal etwas gelassener zur Topic zurück bitten bzw zur Höfflichkeit etc pp. Aber auch bestimmte Themen angehen. zB Die Netzteil-Diskusionen oder die ganzen "Spielethreads" wo viel OT verpackt ist, da kein LT bzw DMÜD vorhanden ist.


Man könnte in manchen Fällen auch selbst einen "moderativen" Beitrag schreiben und den anderen User freundlich auf Fehler aufmerksam machen. 
Manche Mods reagieren dann zumindest entspannter in den entsprechenden Threads, ansonsten sollte man eben den Meldebutton benutzen, bevor man auf Beleidigungen direkt eingeht. 


Gadteman schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, Smileys und etliche "Hilfsmittel" helfen auch nicht immer den Brandherd im Zaum zu halten. Gerade wenn sich 2 "Lager" gegenüberstehen. Der geläufige Begriff Netiquette sollte von JEDEM beherzigt werden, ob User oder MOD.


Jep, wenn ich den  bei manchen sehe, würde ich lieber offline mit ihnen weiter "diskutieren".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Man könnte in manchen Fällen auch selbst einen "moderativen" Beitrag schreiben und den anderen User freundlich auf Fehler aufmerksam machen.


 
/sign.
Wenn noch keine Punkte angemessen sind, braucht es eigentlich auch keine Mods - jeder vernünftige Zeitgenosse ist genauso gut geeignet. Das ist schließlich "unsere" Community und jedes Mitglied hat ein Recht darauf, dass es in ihr angemessen zugeht.

Und selbst wenn die Streithähne selbst nicht darauf eingehen, erinnert es vielleicht wenigstens 1-2 andere daran, nicht in solche Streitereien einzusteigen. Und wir können dann hinterher auch leichter beurteilen, wer versucht sich an die Forenregeln zu halten und versehentlich zu emotional geantwortet hat - und wem die Stimmung im Forum scheiß egal ist, solange er Recht hat und der andere hinterher am Boden liegt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> /sign.
> Wenn noch keine Punkte angemessen sind, braucht es eigentlich auch keine Mods - jeder vernünftige Zeitgenosse ist genauso gut geeignet. Das ist schließlich "unsere" Community und jedes Mitglied hat ein Recht darauf, dass es in ihr angemessen zugeht.
> 
> Und selbst wenn die Streithähne selbst nicht darauf eingehen, erinnert es vielleicht wenigstens 1-2 andere daran, nicht in solche Streitereien einzusteigen. Und wir können dann hinterher auch leichter beurteilen, wer versucht sich an die Forenregeln zu halten und versehentlich zu emotional geantwortet hat - und wem die Stimmung im Forum scheiß egal ist, solange er Recht hat und der andere hinterher am Boden liegt.


 
Ok dann werde ich das mal mit beherzigen.


----------



## Gadteman (2. April 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Jep, wenn ich den  bei manchen sehe, würde ich lieber offline mit ihnen weiter "diskutieren".


 
Dann wirkt der Smiley wohl anders auf dich, als er vom anderen evtl. beabsichtigt ist? Recht machen kann man es eh nicht allen, dafür ist ein Forum auch nicht da. Ausserdem spielen noch massig andere Faktoren eine Rolle, für einen "maßvollen" Umgang. Wenn man hier eine "Mod-freies" Umfeld aufstellt, wie lange würde die Selbstkontrolle dann halten? Aber selbst ein moderativ ausgeführter Beitrag mit freundlicher Fehlerumschreibung KANN für einen anderen wirken, wie für dich der  (Annahme). Allerdings ist die "Arbeit" eines Moderators irgendwie immer undankbar, dem einen zu lasch, dem anderen zu unfair evtl. zu streng.


----------



## DaStash (2. April 2014)

Also ich habe gelernt das man völlig konsequenzlos den stupid emote verwenden darf aber wehe dem man bedient sich trotz deckungsgleichen Inhalt der deutschen Sprache, dann wird geahndet.  Das macht alleine deshalb schon kein Sinn da dieser emote in der pcgh APP als :stupid dargestellt wird. ^^

M. M. n ein moderativer oder Regel unlogischer Fehler.

MfG


----------



## Stryke7 (2. April 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also ich habe gelernt das man völlig konsequenzlos den stupid emote verwenden darf aber wehe dem man bedient sich trotz deckungsgleichen Inhalt der deutschen Sprache, dann wird geahndet.  Das macht alleine deshalb schon kein Sinn da dieser emote in der pcgh APP als :stupid dargestellt wird. ^^
> 
> M. M. n ein moderativer oder Regel unlogischer Fehler.
> 
> MfG


 
Anders gesehen:  Wenn man bestimmte Smileys immer ahnden würde, wäre es auch sinnlos oder?

Ich denke, der Trick ist mal wieder, richtig zu beurteilen wie ein Beitrag gemeint ist.


----------



## DaStash (2. April 2014)

Welchen Interpretationsspielraum lässt einem denn die schriftliche und bildliche Aussage "stupid"?

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2014)

Kommt auf die Verwendung des Smileys an.

Zwecks Anschaulichkeit übertriebene Beispiele:

1.) Ist interessant zu sehen wie Leute reagieren wenn ein Satz nicht so endet wie man es Senfgurke. 
2.) Wenn ich mir User XY so ansehe... 

...verstehst du warum es einen Interpretationsspielraum für einen Smiley geben muss? 

Ich gebe dir aber dahingehend Recht dass der Stupid-Smiley wirklich einer der "gefährlichen" ist und mit äußerster Bedacht eingesetzt werden sollte... ich verwende ihn üblicherweise gar nicht.


----------



## DaStash (2. April 2014)

In der APP siehst du aber die Geste nicht. Da steht dann nur stupid. Da gibts kein Interpretationsspielraum. 

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2014)

Ok, das wusste ich (als nicht-Smartphone-Besitzer) nicht. In dem Falle ists tatsächlich ziemlich blöd gelöst, da sollte man vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken die App so zu ändern dass das Problem umgangen wird - ob/wie das technisch machbar ist weiß ich aber nicht.
Oder alternativ den Smiley einfach umbenennen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ok, das wusste ich (als nicht-Smartphone-Besitzer) nicht. In dem Falle ists tatsächlich ziemlich blöd gelöst, da sollte man vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken die App so zu ändern dass das Problem umgangen wird - ob/wie das technisch machbar ist weiß ich aber nicht.
> Oder alternativ den Smiley einfach umbenennen


 
BTW Ich glaube nicht, dass da was gemacht wird. Selbst ein dringender Bugfix fehlt seit Monaten.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ok, das wusste ich (als nicht-Smartphone-Besitzer) nicht. In dem Falle ists tatsächlich ziemlich blöd gelöst, da sollte man vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken die App so zu ändern dass das Problem umgangen wird - ob/wie das technisch machbar ist weiß ich aber nicht.
> Oder alternativ den Smiley einfach umbenennen


 
Zum technischen Teil:  Ist eigentlich nicht schwierig, aber wie wir auch vom Gaming wissen:  Viele neue Texturen blähen den benötigten Speicherplatz extrem auf. Wir haben immerhin 2 Standard-Smiley-Systeme (vBulletin + PCGH-eigene).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2014)

Gadteman schrieb:


> Dann wirkt der Smiley wohl anders auf dich, als er vom anderen evtl. beabsichtigt ist?



Das ist übrigens nicht mal ein Foren-spezifisches Problem. Es kann sogar offline auftreten, wenn man Menschen mit verschiedensten Hintergründen zusammenwirft, wie ich selbst einmal feststellen musste. Selbst wenn Mimik und Gestik als zusätzliche Deutungshilfe zur Verfügung stehen, können Aussagen von einer Person locker und unpersönlich gemeint sein und von der Zielperson als hochgradig verletzend aufgefasst werden - einfach weil man aus Regionen/Gruppen mit unterschiedlichem Sprachgebrauch waren. (und in meinem Fall waren noch nicht einmal Jugend-/Subkulturen involviert, die ja gerne mal allgemein als Schimpfwort anerkannte Ausdrücke zur normalen Anrede erheben, um sich abzugrenzen)




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir aber dahingehend Recht dass der Stupid-Smiley wirklich einer der "gefährlichen" ist und mit äußerster Bedacht eingesetzt werden sollte... ich verwende ihn üblicherweise gar nicht.


 
Wenn man über Politik redet, ist er manchmal ganz passend.
Ich bin jedenfalls gegen eine Abschaffung, es sind schon viel zu viele Smilies verschwunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2014)

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, die Smiley-Diskussion auszulagern:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/327159-pcghx-smilies.html


----------



## DaxTrose (4. April 2014)

Es gibt aber auch hier im Forum Regeln, die es gilt einzuhalten. Sollten diese Regeln nicht eingehalten werden, gibt es Moderatoren, die entsprechend handeln können und sollen. Das hat nichts mit China zu tun. Wenn jemand verwarnt, oder gar gesperrt wurde, hat dies bestimmt seinen Grund und er hat sich nicht an die Regeln gehalten, die er beim Erstellen seines Accounts akzeptiert hat!


----------



## Verminaard (4. April 2014)

M4gic schrieb:


> Wer ist überhaupt Moderator und vor allem, aus welchem Grund?!
> 
> Ich habe bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Verwarnungen, Sperren, usw. wir sind hier doch nicht in China


 

Was denkst du wie es hier zugehen wuerde, wenn es keine Konsequenzen fuer Regelverstoesse geben wuerde?

Es gibt genug Foren, wo die Regeln lockerer sind. Wenn man soetwas unbedingt mag, sollte man sich doch eher dieser Community anschliessen.
Es gibt keinen Zwang seine Zeit bei PCGH zu vertreiben. Wenn man dies aber moechte sollte man die aufgestellten Regeln, die mMn vernuenftig sind, auch befolgen. Wenn nicht halt mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## Gadteman (4. April 2014)

Naja, oder genug Leute die den Beschwerde Button drücken .


----------



## Verminaard (4. April 2014)

Gadteman schrieb:


> Naja, oder genug Leute die den Beschwerde Button drücken .


 
Was genau bedeutet das?
Das das Posting ueberprueft wird.
Enspricht es nicht den zuvor zugestimmten Regeln, wird es eventuell geahndet.
Das bedeutet nicht automatisch, das jedes Benutzen des Beschwerdebutton eine moderative Konsequenz zur Folge hat.

Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, wenn einer bei vielen Posts unsinnigerweise rumningelt, das dieser mal eine aufn Deckel bekommt, wegen Missbrauch des besagten Button.


Was natuerlich nie ausser Acht gelassen werden sollte ist, das Moderatoren dies alles freiwillig machen und dazu beitragen das wir das Forum in dieser Form nutzen koennen und duerfen. Auch sind diese Moderatoren Menschen und nie unfehlbar und unterliegen emotionalen Schwankungen wie Jeder andere auch. 
Solange man aber in einer vernuenftigen Weise ueber alles Reden kann, sehe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Gadteman (4. April 2014)

Das hat nicht nur mit Postings zu tun, aber das ist ein anderes Thema und gehört jetzt trotz "Beschwerde" Tag hier nicht her.

Sagt ja keiner das Mod nur Fehler machen, die haben schließlich auch ein Privatleben und gehen arbeiten und erledigen das hier in ihrer Freizeit (unentgeldlich). Auch kann die "tagesform" mal schlecht sein. Aber das mitunter auch einmal eine Fehlentscheidung dabei sein kann, Aufgrund von ungünstigen Zuständen für den "geahndeten" lässt sich nicht einfach vom Tisch schieben. Der vernünftigen Weise der Kommunikation steht ja auch nichts im Wege, nur wenn man vor (fast) vollendeten Tatsachen steht bzw. gestellt wird.. Da kommt man sich schon komisch vor.
Egal ob es sich nun um die eingangs erwähnten Kaufempfehlungen handelt, oder andere Themen....


----------



## efdev (4. April 2014)

dafür werden doch größere entscheidungen wie das sperren unter den mods besprochen soweit ich das mitgekriegt habe.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. April 2014)

Und es gibt ja noch das Beschwerdeforum, das so ein zwei mal hier schon erwähnt wurde. 
Liest überhaupt jemand den Thread, bevor er postet?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (4. April 2014)

> Liest überhaupt jemand den Thread, bevor er postet?


 
Ich schätze, dass bei 103 Seiten max. die ersten zwei Seiten und die letzten 10 Beiträge gelesen werden vor dem eigenen posten. 


Irgendwann wird ein Thread dann mehr oder weniger sinnbefreit da Informationen nur schwer auffindbar sind und teilweise aus dem Zusammenhang gesehen werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2014)

Baerliner schrieb:


> Ich schätze, dass bei 103 Seiten max. die ersten zwei Seiten und die letzten 10 Beiträge gelesen werden


 
Wenn das so wäre könnte man schon auf einer guten Grundlage diskutieren, leider ists meist weniger bis gar nichts was gelesen wird...

Also die paar Fragen die im Raum stehen...
1.) (efdev) Ja, größere Entscheidungen werden im Team besprochen wenn es nicht extrem offensichtlich ist (etwa Werbebots die wir sofort sperren)

2.) (Verminaard) Die Beschwerde-Button-Funktion: Diese schickt eine E-Mail an alle Mods in der vermerkt ist wer aus welchem Grund welchen Beitrag gemeldet hat. Der Mod der gerade Zeit hat sieht sich den Fall an und reagiert entsprechend (oder auch nicht falls nicht nötig). Was die Freizeit der Mods angeht hab ich mal nen netten Screen gemacht wenn man mal 2-3 Tage nicht an den PC kann: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...so kanns gehen 

3.) (M4gic) Wer ist warum Moderator? Das "warum" wurde ja schon gekläret, das "Wer" läuft so ab, dass User die gewissen Kriterien entsprechen von uns angesprochen werden ob die den Job als Mod denn machen wollen oder nicht. Bevor gefragt wird - Kriterien sind unter anderem Freundlichkeit, korrekte Schreibe, häufige/regelmäßige Anwesenheit im Forum, längere Mitgliedschaft usw.
Wir haben eigentlich immer Bedarf an guten Moderatoren aber leider nur eine äußerst begrenzte Wahl an Usern die den Kriterien genügen - und zu allem Überfluss lehnen die meisten die man so fragt die "Beförderung" ab weil sie sich den Zirkus nicht antun wollen, was jeder verstehen kann der in diesem Thread ein paar Seiten liest...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. April 2014)

Kommt es mir eigentlich nur so vor oder werden in letzter Zeit immer öfter Sperren verhängt, vor allem gegen die "Forumgrößen" wie Softy, Legacy und Anfang des Jahres Monsjo ?
Wenn ich mich irre korrigiert mich.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. April 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Anfang des Jahres Monsjo ?


 
Das ist doch ein Sondefall. Am 1.1. (soweit ich mich besinne) durfte mehrere User in den Urlaub. Die Folgen dieses Vorkommens werden heute immer noch diskutiert.

Durch diesen Vorfall (so schätze ich mal) sind die Mods jetzt "vorsichtiger" und wollen es erst garnicht wieder soweit kommen lassen, da es an besagtem Tag sehr ausgeufert ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Sondefall. Am 1.1. (soweit ich mich besinne) durfte mehrere User in den Urlaub. Die Folgen dieses Vorkommens werden heute immer noch diskutiert.
> 
> Durch diesen Vorfall (so schätze ich mal) sind die Mods jetzt "vorsichtiger" und wollen es erst garnicht wieder soweit kommen lassen, da es an besagtem Tag sehr ausgeufert ist.


 
Das war der Tag wo der LT gesperrt wurde ( mit Grund) aber danach einfach Grundlos auch " Was nervt euch gerade total? und der DMÜD.
Ich frag mich seit langen wie lange die 3 Threads noch geschlossen bleiben.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. April 2014)

Gibts ärger, wenn man den Beschwerde-Button missbraucht und einfach irgendwelche Beiträge meldet?
Wie wollt ihr denn beweisen, dass ich die Beiträge nicht tatsächlich für unangebracht halte?

Und dann gibts ja noch diese Beobachtungsliste, sieht das dann aus wie bei mir die Abonierten Themen mit neuen Beiträgen?
So dass ihr alle Beiträge eurer Lieblinge in einer Liste habt und sie gleich überprüfen könnt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Kommt es mir eigentlich nur so vor  oder werden in letzter Zeit immer öfter Sperren verhängt, vor allem  gegen die "Forumgrößen" wie Softy, Legacy und Anfang des Jahres Monsjo ?
> Wenn ich mich irre korrigiert mich.



Die Häufigkeit und Handhabung von Sperren hat sich nicht verändert. Es kommt nur nach außen hin oft so rüber dass sehr viele Sperren auf einmal passieren wenn zufällig bei mehreren Usern die entsprechenden Punktegrenzen erreicht werden wo das System eine Sperre verhängt. Wir sperren ja nur in extremen Situationen von Hand, die allermeisten Sperren resultieren aus einem Punktekonto mit einer durch 5 teilbaren Menge an Punkten. Wenn es dann einen Thread gibt in dem beispielsweise 5 User je einen Spampunklt bekommen (völlig erfundenes Beispiel!) und 4 davon schon 4 Punkte hatten siehts nach außen so aus als hätten wir 4 User wegen eines Spamposts gesperrt was natürlich Käse ist - die Sperre ist die Folge der Summe von Regelverstößen in diesem Falle.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das war der Tag wo der LT gesperrt  wurde ( mit Grund) aber danach einfach Grundlos auch " Was nervt euch  gerade total? und der DMÜD.
> Ich frag mich seit langen wie lange die 3 Threads noch geschlossen bleiben.



Diese "grundlose" Schließung erfolgte hauptsächlich, weil die die im LT "durchgedreht" sind nach dem dieser zu war im DMÜD usw. weitergemacht hatten. Die betroffenen Threads werden auch auf unbestimmte Zeit zu bleiben. Ich zitiere mal einen Kollegen der den Grund passend zusammengefasst hat:


Pokerclock schrieb:


> "Testläufe" gab es in der Vergangenheit schon  genug. Es ist ja kein Geheimnis, dass der LT schon mehr als einmal für  kurze Zeit geschlossen wurde. Die Zeit für Testläufe ist in der Tat  vorbei. Man muss ehrlich gestehen, dass die Schließung beider Threads  bislang nur Vorteile gebracht hat. Die gesamte Situation in der  Rumpelkammer ist um ein Vielfaches entspannter geworden. Das ist nicht  nur ausschließlich vorteilhaft für uns, sondern auch für die User.  Müssen sie sich doch ebenso wenig mit Trollen herumschlagen, wie wir und  sich dadurch den Spaß am Diskutieren nehmen lassen. Ganz im Gegenteil:  Wer über ein bestimmtes Thema diskutieren möchte, öffnet einfach einen  Thread mit entsprechender Themenabgrenzung. Der LT bot diese Möglichkeit  nicht. Auch der DMÜD-Thread hatte aufgrund seiner Ausrichtung immer  wieder das Potenzial abseits des Spiels über beliebige Themen ohne  Begrenzung zu diskutieren. Eben eine solche fehlende Themenabgrenzung  ist aber faktisch nicht von uns mit den gegeben Mitteln zu  kontrollieren. Die Konsequenzen zeigten sich in wiederkehrenden  Ereignissen und bislang sehe ich nichts, was uns glauben lassen könnte,  dass eine positive Änderung auftreten könnte.


 



john201050 schrieb:


> Gibts ärger, wenn man den Beschwerde-Button missbraucht und einfach irgendwelche Beiträge meldet?
> Wie wollt ihr denn beweisen, dass ich die Beiträge nicht tatsächlich für unangebracht halte?



Sagen wir mal so - bisher ist noch kaum jemand auf die Idee gekommen diese Funktion zu missbrauchen. Dem geneigten Troll fehlt bei diesem Versuch einfach eine ganz entscheidende Komponente für sein Vorhaben: Wir reagieren auf unberechtigte Meldungen schlichtweg nicht (und öffentlich siehts keiner) und der Troll wird nicht gefüttert. Die Lust völlig wirkungslos zu tippen und zu klicken vergeht meist sehr schnell.




john201050 schrieb:


> Und dann gibts ja noch diese Beobachtungsliste, sieht das dann aus wie bei mir die Abonierten Themen mit neuen Beiträgen?
> So dass ihr alle Beiträge eurer Lieblinge in einer Liste habt und sie gleich überprüfen könnt?



Eine "Beobachtungsliste" in dem Sinne gibts nicht. Was du vermutlich meinst ist ein Teil des internen Forums, in dem auffällige User ihren eigenen Thread haben was dazu dient, dass wir in diesem den User betreffende Fälle diskutieren können und Begründungen für getroffene Entscheidungen archiviert sind. Wenn da User dabei sind die in letzter Zeit besonders auffällig waren sieht man sich (manuell) ihre neueren Beiträge schon ab und an mal an aber sowas wie ein Abo "Böser User XY hat wieder was gepostet" gibts nicht.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. April 2014)

Ok, danke schonmal.

Ist das dann nur eine gedankliche Beobachtungsliste oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


			
				Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> [...] und auf der Liste stehen für weitere Beobachtung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eine "Beobachtungsliste" in dem Sinne gibts nicht. Was du vermutlich meinst ist ein Teil des internen Forums, in dem auffällige User ihren eigenen Thread haben was dazu dient, dass wir in diesem den User betreffende Fälle diskutieren können und Begründungen für getroffene Entscheidungen archiviert sind. Wenn da User dabei sind die in letzter Zeit besonders auffällig waren sieht man sich (manuell) ihre neueren Beiträge schon ab und an mal an aber sowas wie ein Abo "Böser User XY hat wieder was gepostet" gibts nicht.


 
Müsst ihr euch den wirklich so rechtfertigen mit euren Entscheidungen? Meist weiß doch eh jeder was gehauen und gestochen ist bei Person xyz.

Interessant zu wissen wäre aber mal, wer alles bzw ob man selber unter näherer Beobachtung steht.  Aber das ist natürlich NDA, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. April 2014)

Also bei mir stand das in der PM des freundlichen Mods drin. 
(habs aber auch provoziert. mein punktekonto ist so leer. )
Siehe Zitat im vorherigen Post.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Ist das dann nur eine gedankliche Beobachtungsliste oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


 
Es ist ganz simpel ein Unterforum das nur die Forumsleitung sehen kann (Wie zum Beispiel das Unterforum "Prozessoren") wo jeder auffällige User einen Thread hat dessen Threadtitel der Benutzername ist. Hier kann dann drin diskutiert und wichtige Entscheidungen gesichert werden. Das ganze dient einfach der Übersichtlichkeit.



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Müsst ihr euch den wirklich so rechtfertigen mit euren Entscheidungen? Meist weiß doch eh jeder was gehauen und gestochen ist bei Person xyz.



Zumeist nicht weils in den meisten Fällen ja eindeutig ist. Trotzdem vermerken wir uns intern wichtige Dinge einfach wie gesagt der Übersicht halber. Es könnte sich wenn wir das nicht tun würden beispielsweise nach 3 Monaten wohl niemand mehr daran erinnern, welcher User mit wem welche Probleme warum hatte und ob und wenn ja welche Maßnahmen ergriffen wurden. Das ist keinesfalls böswillig gemeint (was das Wort "Aktenkundig" immer suggeriert), das ist schlichtweg nötig weil man bei Tausenden von aktiven Nutzern verdammt schnell die Übersicht verliert.
Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt dafür ist: Wir sind ja niemals alle gleichzeitig da und kein Mod kann alle Geschehnisse hier mitbekommen. Wenn also etwas größeres Ansteht das bearbeitet werden muss sieht man erst mal nach, ob es vom betreffenden User schon Einträge gibt obm Vorfeld schon was getan wurde oder ob der Fall sogar schon erledigt ist weil ein anderer Mod schneller war und die Angelegenheit schnell klären konnte (es geht ja nicht immer nur um Karten und Verstöße!).

Dass wir im Falle des Falles wenn sich jemand über länger vergangene Geschichten erkundigt oder beschwert das einfach nachlesen können ist ein automatisch entstehender Vorteil. 



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Interessant zu wissen  wäre aber mal, wer alles bzw ob man selber unter näherer Beobachtung  steht.  Aber das ist natürlich NDA, oder sehe ich das falsch?



Das zählt wie du richtig vermutest zu "keine Informationen über moderative Maßnahmen gegenüber Dritten". Die "Liste" der Nutzer des Forums die da einen Eintrag haben ist aber im Verhältnis zur Gesamtzahl der Nutzer verschwindend gering (rechnerisch haben nur 1,03% der Nutzer einen Eintrag, also grade mal jeder Hundertste auch wenn das natürlich ne Milchmädchenrechnung ist). Die überwältigende Mehrheit der Nutzer im PCGHX sind offensichtlich doch nette Leute.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. April 2014)

Das Problem ist nur das der LT nicht der Trolltreff war... sondern die Konsolenabteilung wo ich keine Namen von bestimmten Usern nennen will.
Dort kam es mir so vor als würden nur die PC Spieler die sich gegen diesen jenigen gewehrt haben mit Punkten und Sperren bestraft aber der jenige wurde erst Wochen später gesperrt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. April 2014)

Dann scheinst du einiges im LT falsch aufgefasst zu haben und derjenige im Konsolenforum wurde ziemlich sicher aus den selben Gründen wie die anderen gesperrt. 
Selbst einen Troll darf man nicht beleidigen, denn dafür gibts den Meldebutton und ggf. die Ignorfunktion.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. April 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dann scheinst du einiges im LT falsch aufgefasst zu haben und derjenige im Konsolenforum wurde ziemlich sicher aus den selben Gründen wie die anderen gesperrt.
> Selbst einen Troll darf man nicht beleidigen, denn dafür gibts den Meldebutton und ggf. die Ignorfunktion.


 
Ich weiß das es im LT am Ende zu weit ging, hab da auch die Trolle gemeldet.
Wenn Troll als Beleidigung aufgefasst wird dann sehe ich langsam echt schwarz für den Ruf der Moderatoren...
Da braucht man sich auch nicht über Vorfälle wie bei Threshold und Softy wundern.

Bitte nicht falsch auffassen ich mein das absolut nicht böse, aber es ist halt so.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. April 2014)

Es wussten und wissen einfach zu wenige bescheid, was da wirklich los war. Und die, die beteiligt waren werden nicht viel darüber erzählen 



> Die überwältigende Mehrheit der Nutzer im PCGHX sind offensichtlich doch nette Leute.



Denke ich auch. Sonst würdet ihr ja auch nur non stop Arbeit haben hier


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Kommt es mir eigentlich nur so vor oder werden in letzter Zeit immer öfter Sperren verhängt, vor allem gegen die "Forumgrößen" wie Softy, Legacy und Anfang des Jahres Monsjo ?
> Wenn ich mich irre korrigiert mich.



Die Quote moderativer Maßnahmen ist nicht gestiegen.
Möglich wäre, dass vermehrt Störenfriede an einem Punkt angelangt sind, an dem sie zu jedem denkbaren Verstoß einschlägige Vorstrafen haben und mehrfach auf die Regellage hingewiesen wurden. In diesem Fall werden keine Ermahnungen mehr ausgesprochen, bei offensichtlichem Vorsatz ggf. sogar ein höheres Strafmaß gewählt. Dies kann dazu führen, dass bei gleichbleibender Anzahl moderativer Eingriffe eine höhere Punktzahl und somit häufiger eine automatische Strafe resultiert. (Ob das der Fall ist, müsste ein Admin anhand der Statistiken beantworten. Subjektiv wäre es mir nicht aufgefallen. Auf alle Fälle sind nur Leute betrachtet, die offensichtlich kein Interesse daran haben, Teil dieser Community zu sein und sich an ihre Regeln zu halten.)




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so - bisher ist noch kaum jemand auf die Idee gekommen diese Funktion zu missbrauchen. Dem geneigten Troll fehlt bei diesem Versuch einfach eine ganz entscheidende Komponente für sein Vorhaben: Wir reagieren auf unberechtigte Meldungen schlichtweg nicht (und öffentlich siehts keiner) und der Troll wird nicht gefüttert. Die Lust völlig wirkungslos zu tippen und zu klicken vergeht meist sehr schnell.



Sollte sich doch einmal jemand finden, würde er vor Sanktionierungen übrigens mündlich darauf hingewiesen, dass er den Sinn der Funktion offensichtlich nicht verstanden hat.




john201050 schrieb:


> Ist das dann nur eine gedankliche Beobachtungsliste oder wie darf ich das verstehen?



Gar keine "Beobachtung" und auch keine "Liste". Wir haben schlichtweg ein Archiv, in dem problematische Fälle bzw. welche, die vermehrten Diskussionsbedarf generieren, einen eigenen Thread für eben diese Diskussionen haben.
Dieser Bereich wird nicht im Rahme einer Liste genutzt, auf der man Opfer sucht (wir haben wahrlich besseres zu tun, als nach noch mehr Arbeit zu suchen), sondern als einen Bereich den man nutzen kann, wenn einem "mal wieder" ein Vergehen auffällt. Es gibt durchaus User die erreichen >10 Punkte, ohne auch nur einmal da erwähnt zu werden, weil sowieso alles sonnenklar ist. Umgekehrt archivieren wir dort z.B. auch Streifälle am Marktplatz, die gut ausgegangen sind und in denen die Moderation überhaupt keinen Strafen verhängt hat.

Die einzigen Leute, die wir systematisch unter Beobachtung nehmen, sind Accounts bei denen Verdacht auf gewerbliche Aktivität (kommerzielle Verkäufe, Werbung), auf kriminelle Aktivität (Verkauf von Warensortimenten, die stark nach "vom Laster gefallen" klingen) und oder auf 2. Accounts bestehen. Derartige Verhaltensmuster sind nicht immer eindeutig und erfordern dann eine längere Beobachtung des allgemeinen Auftretens in der Community - eine Beobachtung. Dafür haben wir aber keine Liste oder einen sonstwie gesonderten Bereich, denn es sind selten mehr als 1-2 Fälle zu einem gegebenen Zeitpunkt.




Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Interessant zu wissen wäre aber mal, wer alles bzw ob man selber unter näherer Beobachtung steht.  Aber das ist natürlich NDA, oder sehe ich das falsch?


 
Siehe oben: Nur wegen seinem Diskussionsstil steht niemand unter Beobachtung. Der wird ggf. rückwirkend zusammenfassend beurteilt, wenn ein erneutes Vergehen vorliegt - aber ansonsten ist die Sache für uns nach jeder moderativen Handlung erstmal "gegessen" und wir hoffen einfach, dass uns dieser User nicht so schnell noch einmal auffällt.
Eine Hoffnung, die häufiger enttäuscht wird, als einem lieb sein kann


----------



## rhyn2012 (21. April 2014)

Kommt unser Legacy denn bald wieder?  Er fehlt hier im Forum! !


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Hoffnung, die häufiger enttäuscht wird, als einem lieb sein kann


KAnn ich leider nciht beurteilen aber gut vorstellen. Aber wer es so will 


rhyn2012 schrieb:


> Kommt unser Legacy denn bald wieder?  Er fehlt hier im Forum! !





			
				nordstressstadt schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bei PCGH wird man mich net mehr sehen, bei denen werd ich nix mehr posten. (außer wenn ich selbst mal Hilfe brauchen sollte).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2014)

> Eine Hoffnung, die häufiger enttäuscht wird, als einem lieb sein kann


 Es gibt eben leider eine Anzahl X die sich hier oft mit 10 atü auf dem Kessel bewegt, die sind eben so gestrickt und neigen dabei eben zum nachtreten, Meisterstück abliefern oder Die Messlatte noch höher hängen wollen.


> Gar keine "Beobachtung" und auch keine "Liste". Wir haben schlichtweg ein Archiv, in dem problematische Fälle bzw. welche, die vermehrten Diskussionsbedarf generieren, einen eigenen Thread für eben diese Diskussionen haben.
> Dieser Bereich wird nicht im Rahme einer Liste genutzt, auf der man Opfer sucht (wir haben wahrlich besseres zu tun, als nach noch mehr Arbeit zu suchen), sondern als einen Bereich den man nutzen kann, wenn einem "mal wieder" ein Vergehen auffällt. Es gibt durchaus User die erreichen >10 Punkte, ohne auch nur einmal da erwähnt zu werden, weil sowieso alles sonnenklar ist. Umgekehrt archivieren wir dort z.B. auch Streifälle am Marktplatz, die gut ausgegangen sind und in denen die Moderation überhaupt keinen Strafen verhängt hat.


 Es muss ja jeder schließlich wissen wo die Feuerlöscher hängen und wo sich die Notausgänge befinden für den Notfall.

 Wenn man hier als Vielschreiber unterwegs ist fällt es natürlich deutlich eher auf wenn man Urlaub bekommt.


> Die überwältigende Mehrheit der Nutzer im PCGHX sind offensichtlich doch nette Leute.


 Oder lassen sich auf keine Scharmützel ein


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...] Gar keine "Beobachtung" und auch  keine "Liste". Wir haben schlichtweg ein Archiv, in dem problematische  Fälle bzw. welche, die vermehrten Diskussionsbedarf generieren, einen  eigenen Thread für eben diese Diskussionen haben.
> Dieser Bereich wird  nicht im Rahme einer Liste genutzt, auf der man Opfer sucht (wir haben  wahrlich besseres zu tun, als nach noch mehr Arbeit zu suchen), sondern  als einen Bereich den man nutzen kann, wenn einem "mal wieder" ein  Vergehen auffällt. Es gibt durchaus User die erreichen >10 Punkte,  ohne auch nur einmal da erwähnt zu werden, weil sowieso alles sonnenklar  ist. Umgekehrt archivieren wir dort z.B. auch Streifälle am Marktplatz,  die gut ausgegangen sind und in denen die Moderation überhaupt keinen  Strafen verhängt hat. [...]


Ok, danke. 
Hab den Satz aus einer PM hier irgendwie anders interpretiert, aber jetzt ist alles klar. 


			
				Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> [...] und auf der Liste stehen für weitere Beobachtung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2014)

Es kann mitunter wirklich sinnvoll sein den Rechner herunter zu fahren oder sich selbst einen Zwangs Urlaub zu verpassen ( schon mehrfach getan ) da selbst die ruhigsten Gemüter auch mal in den kritischen Bereich kommen können. Es hat halt jeder selbst in der Hand was sein Schicksal angeht


----------



## XE85 (22. April 2014)

> Wenn Troll als Beleidigung aufgefasst wird dann sehe ich langsam echt schwarz für den Ruf der Moderatoren...


Ein einziges Wort ist bei einer Beleidigung nur äußerst selten ausschlaggebend, sondern praktisch immer der Zusammenhang. Habe ich vor ein paar Seiten (und auch davor schon öfter) erst erklärt. Aussagen wie "Wort xy wurde als beleidigung gewertet" sind folglich nichtssagend solange man den Zusammenhang in dem es gepostet wurde nicht kennt.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Diese "grundlose" Schließung erfolgte hauptsächlich, weil die die im LT "durchgedreht" sind nach dem dieser zu war im DMÜD usw. weitergemacht hatten. Die betroffenen Threads werden auch auf unbestimmte Zeit zu bleiben. Ich zitiere mal einen Kollegen der den Grund passend zusammengefasst hat:


 
Für mich liest sich das so als wenn euch der Aufwand zu groß ist um den Laber Thread bzw. angeflanschte Threads zu kontrollieren und daher macht ihr die einfach dicht.

Bedeutet für mich aber im Gegenzug:
Wieso macht ihr dann nicht gleich irgendwelche Apple/Samsung Threads zu denn dort ist es ja nicht anders?
Dann kann man gleich die Hälfte der Kaufberatungsthreads schließen weils da auch nicht besser läuft.
Also rein prophylaktisch betrachtet versteht sich. 

Ihr habt euch freiwillig gemeldet bzw. das Angebot der Administration angenommen als Moderator tätig zu werden.
Dann sollte man sich der Aufgabe auch stellen und nicht "Problemfälle" durch Schließung abwürgen weils einem so besser in den Kram passt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für mich liest sich das so als wenn euch der Aufwand zu groß ist um den Laber Thread bzw. angeflanschte Threads zu kontrollieren und daher macht ihr die einfach dicht.
> 
> Bedeutet für mich aber im Gegenzug:
> Wieso macht ihr dann nicht gleich irgendwelche Apple/Samsung Threads zu denn dort ist es ja nicht anders?
> ...




Das Problem ist, dass die besagte Aktion am 1.1. sich so zugespitzt haben muss, dass die Mods einfach keinen Nerv mehr haben was ja auch verständlich ist. An diesem Tag ist schon einiges passiert und die Täter haben sogar per Teamspeak und WhatsApp kommuniziert und da steckt einfach schon etwas mehr dahinter wenn sich ein paar Leute zum aktiven trollen verabreden  Da werden die Mods nicht Herr im Haus und das würde dann kippen hier. SLebst an besagten Tag waren die Mods zu langsam


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2014)

Aber nur weil ein paar Vollpfosten dabei sind muss man nicht andere für deren Verhalten bestrafen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber nur weil ein paar Vollpfosten dabei sind muss man nicht andere für deren Verhalten bestrafen.


 
Ja das Problem ist aber überall und die Mods halt vorsichtig geworden sind. Besagte Personen sind ja auch größten teils weg vom forum und trotzdem wollen es die mods halt nicht  Es haben schon einige user eine eröfffnung probiert und wurden eben abgeschoben. Immer andere dinge. Aber bevor wieder böses Blut fließt lassen wir lieber das thema


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht wer schon mal das Vergnügen hatte als Mod oder so mal tätig zu sein. Auch wenn man sich dafür Freiwillig meldet muss man ja nicht zum Hauklotz der Nation werden und sich mehr Stress als nötig machen.
 Leider machen es sich auch nur die Wenigsten zu nutze und drücken vielleicht etwas früher den Meldebutton oder versuchen dort noch was zu retten. Mit eines der Probleme ist natürlich wohl auch die etwas dünne Personaldecke. Es ist aber wohl wie im wahren Leben, keiner will Polizei sehen aber im Falle des Falles wird dann gemeckert weil keine ausreichende Präsenz gezeigt wird.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2014)

Wieso böses Blut?
Ich finde es wichtig dass Dinge wie Thread Schließungen besprochen werden. Denn immerhin betrifft es in diesem Falle viele User. 
Abgesehen davon ist das eben auch schon lange her.

Ich bin daher dafür den Thread wieder zu öffnen und die User besser zu "impfen" was "Ausfallerscheinungen" angeht und wenn die User sich dessen klar sind, sind sie auch bereit andere User die eben ausfallend werden zu melden bzw. sie zu ignorieren und sich nicht auf deren Niveau zu begeben.
Wenn man also die "Vollpfosten" ignoriert oder eher meldet bleibt es friedlich und dann klappt das auch.

Gerade bei Threads in denen eine sehr hohe Postfrequenz herrscht bzw. eine hohe Fluktuation der dort aktiven Leute sind User wichtig die sich nicht treiben lassen sondern auch mal mit der Faust auf den Tisch hauen wenn es wieder mal abdriftet oder sich einige bescheuert oder daneben benehmen.


----------



## keinnick (22. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die besagte Aktion am 1.1. sich so zugespitzt haben muss, dass die Mods einfach keinen Nerv mehr haben was ja auch verständlich ist. An diesem Tag ist schon einiges passiert und die Täter haben sogar per Teamspeak und WhatsApp kommuniziert und da steckt einfach schon etwas mehr dahinter wenn sich ein paar Leute zum aktiven trollen verabreden  Da werden die Mods nicht Herr im Haus und das würde dann kippen hier. SLebst an besagten Tag waren die Mods zu langsam


 
Ja, nur das Problem ist: Ich höre nur von "besagten Aktionen", von "Tätern" und von einer "Eskalation"... ich kann mich an so etwas nicht erinnern, wahrscheinlich weil ich an dem Tag kaum / gar nicht online war, von daher wäre es schön wenn man die genauen Gründe darlegen würde, denn für zwischendurch war der LT eigentlich mal ganz ok soweit ich mich erinnere und vielleicht geht es anderen Usern hier auch so.


----------



## Icedaft (22. April 2014)

Ich würde sagen Thres, Du hast Dich gerade für einen Posten als Mod qualifiziert...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Oder einfach den bösen Buben wie damals in der Schule zur Seite nehmen und ersthaft reden. Die meisten sind dann schon still wenn mal der härtere ton ergriffen wird... Aber Da eh meist wenige mods online sind wird das eh wieder schief gehen. die haben einfach zu wenig zeit und personal wie schon gesagt.

@Doc In manchen Regionen hat es sich die Polizei sleber zuzuschreiben dass sie keiner sehen will


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen Thres, Du hast Dich gerade für einen Posten als Mod qualifiziert...


 
Genau. Nachdem ich eine Woche im Urlaub war.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genau. Nachdem ich eine Woche im Urlaub war.


 
Manche mods ahben auch schon verwarnungen bekommen bevor sie mod wurden. zumindest erzählen das manche


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Oder einfach den bösen Buben wie damals in der Schule zur Seite nehmen und ersthaft reden. Die meisten sind dann schon still wenn mal der härtere ton ergriffen wird...



Es geht nicht unbedingt um den "härteren Ton". Denn das fruchtet meist nie.
Es geht darum eine Information richtig rüber zu bringen.
Ich persönliche vermisse die Kommunikation zwischen Moderator und User. 
Probleme kann man nur dann entschärfen wenn man die Meinung des anderen nachvollziehen kann bzw. man sich in ihn hineinversetzen kann.
Ich kann die User verstehen die nicht nachvollziehen können wieso was gemacht wurde.
Gleichzeitig muss man aber auch die Moderation respektieren die bemüht ist gleichwertig und gerecht zu entscheiden aber nicht immer alle Informationen hat um das garantieren zu können.
Ein Informationsaustausch löst das Problem und beide Seiten können konstruktiver miteinander agieren.


----------



## XE85 (22. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für mich liest sich das so als wenn euch der  Aufwand zu groß ist um den Laber Thread bzw. angeflanschte Threads zu  kontrollieren und daher macht ihr die einfach dicht.
> 
> Bedeutet für mich aber im Gegenzug:
> Wieso macht ihr dann nicht gleich irgendwelche Apple/Samsung Threads zu denn dort ist es ja nicht anders?



Also ich sehe hier einen großen Unterschied in den beiden von dir genannten Threads: Apple/Samsung und noch viel mehr die Kaufberatungsthreads sind Thementhreds des Forums. Der LT hingegen ist ein OT Thread, wie eigentlich die ganze Ruka, der mit dem Forenthema nur bedingt etwas zu tun hat - es gibt genug (PC/Hardware)Foren wo es derartiges erst gleich gar nicht gibt. Wenn dieses Entgegenkommen eines OT Unterforums allerdings nicht in dessen Sinne genutzt wird und dort (und da sogar in nur einem Thread) mehr Moderationsaufwand anfällt als im ganzen restlichen Forum zusammen, dann muss man sich da etwas überlegen dürfen. 



> Ich kann die User verstehen die nicht nachvollziehen können wieso was gemacht wurde.



Für diejenigen gibt es das Besprechungsforum - dort haben wir schon mehreren erklärt warum der LT (und andere Ruka) Threads zu sind.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> mehr Moderationsaufwand anfällt als im ganzen restlichen Forum zusammen, dann muss man sich da etwas überlegen dürfen.


 
Ja weil ich dort auch wegen Spam  abmahnt und Punkte gebt obwohl dort sowas aus meiner Sicht sinnlos ist....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2014)

Leider nein, gerade dort muss man eher aufpassen und Spam bleibt Spam egal in welchem Bereich. Es ist halt nur ein freierer Bereich wo man sich eben über Gott und die Welt unterhalten kann ohne das sich jemand gestört fühlen müsste, und genau dort lauert die Falle. man driftet in Bereiche ab die eine gefühlte Grenze überschreiten und jeder treibt es weiter wenn nicht die Pausenaufsicht kommt.


----------



## XE85 (22. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja weil ich dort auch wegen Spam  abmahnt und Punkte gebt obwohl dort sowas aus meiner Sicht sinnlos ist....



Auch in der Ruka gelten die Forenregeln! Nur weil es ein OT Unterforum ist, heisst das nicht dass automatisch alles erlaubt ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Auch in der Ruka gelten die Forenregeln! Nur weil es ein OT Unterforum ist, heisst das nicht dass automatisch alles erlaubt ist.


 
Ich habe doch nie behauptet, dass dort keine Reglen gelten sollten aber gerade in einem Laberthread wo über Gott die Welt gelabert wird ist es naja - komisch halt.


----------



## XE85 (22. April 2014)

In der Ruka darf auch über alles gelabert werden, im Rahmen der Forenregeln.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. April 2014)

Was hatte jetzt eigentlich der DMÜD damit zu tun? Der war ja gar nicht davon betroffen und User/Trolle aus dem Laberthread sind ja auch nicht plötzlich dahin "abgewandert"...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. April 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Was hatte jetzt eigentlich der DMÜD damit zu tun? Der war ja gar nicht davon betroffen und User/Trolle aus dem Laberthread sind ja auch nicht plötzlich dahin "abgewandert"...


 
Sie wollten ja das es ruhig wird in der Rumpelkammer das hieß leider das sie die halbe Rumpelkammer schlossen statt denjenigen die mit Multiaccs getrollt haben die IP zu bannen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. April 2014)

Ja, aber einen NICHT BETROFFENEN Thread zu schließen  Das hier soll keine Kritik darstellen, ich würde nur gerne die Beweggründe erfahren...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. April 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ja, aber einen NICHT BETROFFENEN Thread zu schließen  Das hier soll keine Kritik darstellen, ich würde nur gerne die Beweggründe erfahren...


 
Sie hatten halt keine Lust mehr und wollten die beliebtesten Thread's auf PCGHX schließen damit sie weniger Arbeit haben müssen. ( kann ich auch verstehen )
Aber was ich nicht verstehen kann dass man alle anderen User dafür bestraft das sie die Trolle mit Multiaccs gemeldet haben indem man die halbe Rumpelkammer vernichtet.


----------



## McZonk (22. April 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ja, aber einen NICHT BETROFFENEN Thread zu schließen  Das hier soll keine Kritik darstellen, ich würde nur gerne die Beweggründe erfahren...


 Wir drehen uns im Kreise - das wurde bereits erläutert. Von grundlos kann daher eigentlich keine Rede mehr sein. Recht gebe ich Euch lediglich in dem Gedanken, dass es etwas verstörend ist für "ein paar Chaoten" eben eine ganze Gruppe zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen. Es wurden aber denke ich bereits seitens der Moderation zahlreiche Versuche unternommen, diese Maßnahme im nicht themenbezogenen Bereich dieses Hardwareforums zu erklären.

Und ich wiederhole es gerne nochmals: es ist ja nicht der erste Zwischenfall im Laberthread, sodass die Erfahrung uns eben gelehrt hat, dass ein Wiedereröffnen über kurz oder lang eben wieder gewaltig Arbeit verursacht. Ein solcher Thread zieht das passende Klientel (dazu will ich hier explizit keinen Anwesenden zählen - es geht nur um die genannten "paar Chaoten", die das Fass zum Überlaufen bringen!) eben leider an.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. April 2014)

Nein, wir drehen nicht unsere Kreise. Schaut euch doch mal die Posts im DMÜD an, und ausgeblendet wurde da auch nix. Insofern kann man schon von "Nicht Betroffen" reden...


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Für diejenigen gibt es das Besprechungsforum - dort haben wir schon mehreren erklärt warum der LT (und andere Ruka) Threads zu sind.


 
Ich habe das eher allgemein bezogen und nicht auf spezielle Threads.


----------



## McZonk (22. April 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> ...und ausgeblendet wurde da auch nix.


 Das kannst du beurteilen? Oder woher hast du diese (Fehl?)Information?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. April 2014)

Weil ich diesen Thread verfolgt habe und da nichts fehlt auf den letzten Seiten. Da bin ich mir 99,9% sicher.


----------



## Monsjo (22. April 2014)

Der wirklich entscheidende Punkt ist hier mMn, dass die User nicht mehr öffentlich kommunizieren können, ohne ein konkretes Thema zu haben. Mir ist bewusst, dass der LT viel Aufwand war, aber er ist mMn ein zentraler Punkt im Forum gewesen und sollte es wieder sein. Der DMÜD übrigens auch.

@GFL Am Ende wurde etwas entfernt, weil der DMÜD angeblich als Ersatz-LT genutzt wurde. Das es für die meisten völlig normal war, so im DMÜD  zu posten, scheint egal gewesen zu sein.


----------



## ebastler (22. April 2014)

So weit ich weiß, wurde im DMÜD kurz vor dessen Schließung sehr wohl einiges ausgeblendet, beim Versuch, die Laberthread-Gang rauszuhalten...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. April 2014)

Ja, das was entfernt wurde war allerdings On Topic. (sofern man das dort eingrenzen kann.) Und gewisse Parallelen Zum LT hatte das schon immer...


----------



## McZonk (22. April 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Weil ich diesen Thread verfolgt habe und da nichts fehlt auf den letzten Seiten. Da bin ich mir 99,9% sicher.


 Damit liegst du leider zu 99,9% falsch.  Bitte sei mit solchen Aussagen vorsichtig.


----------



## Monsjo (22. April 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, wurde im DMÜD kurz vor dessen Schließung sehr wohl einiges ausgeblendet, beim Versuch, die Laberthread-Gang rauszuhalten...



Das stimmt auch nicht. Gelöscht wurden Posts von Stamm-DMÜDlern, die sich über die Schließung des LTs lustig gemacht haben.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. April 2014)

Ja, vielleicht habe ich mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte eher, dass das was ausgeblendet wurde, eher von den usern war, die eh immer dort waren. Also von trollen wurde da ja nichts wirklich ausgeblendet... 

Ich hoffe, du verstehst, wie ich das meine, und worauf ich hinaus will. Wir wollen euch nichts böses, wir wollen eigentlich nur unser einfaches Kammerspiel wieder


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. April 2014)

Ich hätte eine Idee damit es im Forum extrem ruhig wird damit man immer sachlich diskutieren kann: Schließt einfach das ganze Forum. 

Dank der DMÜD- , LT Schließung und das Sperren einiger "Forumsgrößen" wie Softy wandern immer mehr auch aus der Beratung aus dem Forum ab und es gibt in den Beratungsforen immer mehr Unerfahrene.


----------



## ebastler (22. April 2014)

Oh, okay, das wusste ich nicht.

Dem Forum fehlt das Herzstück des Mosfetkiller-Forums: Ein Chat am Seitenende der Main Page, ohne Thema, ohne sonst was. Meist läuft es da zwar auch auf fachliche Diskussionen raus, aber da sind auch immer tolle Privatgespräche zu komplett anderen Themen dabei.
In einrm Forum mit ca. 200 aktiven Mitgliedern, von denen sich ca. 50 für den Chat interessieren ist das echt cool, hier wäre es etwas unübersichtlich. Ohne Chat und Laberthread/DMÜD/Ähnlichea fehlt es halt etwas an Gesprächen auf freundschaftlicher Ebene ohne irgendein festes Thema...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. April 2014)

Zonk, du siehst ja selber, von welchen Stammusern da ausgeblendet wurde...


----------



## -Shorty- (22. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht nicht unbedingt um den "härteren Ton". Denn das fruchtet meist nie.
> Es geht darum eine Information richtig rüber zu bringen.
> Ich persönliche vermisse die Kommunikation zwischen Moderator und User.


 
Genau das bringt es für mich auf den Punkt. Hatte da mein ganz persönliches Highlight hier im VK-Thread. 
Hätte hier beinahe ein Board mit verbogenem Pin als *Neuware* gekauft. Zufällig bin ich über den Thread des Verkäufers im Mainboardthread gestolpert in dem es um den Defekt geht. Also Kaufinteresse zurückgenommen und gemeldet.
2 Tage später war der User dann gesperrt und der VK-Thread umgehend geschlossen, da der Sachverhalt geklärt werden sollte. Nur leider erschließt sich mir weder ob irgendetwas geklärt wurde, ob der User wieder Zugang zum Marktplatz bekommt etc. 
Versteht mich nicht falsch, es muss ja nicht jeder eine Info bekommen aber als "der Käufer" der beinahe 80€ zum Fenster raus geworfen hätte und dabei noch meine CPU für 300€ riskiert hätte, wäre es schön gewesen von den Konsequenzen dieses "Users" zu erfahren. Zumal ich ihn ja auch gemeldet und andere vorm Kauf gewarnt hab.
So bleibt ein fader Beigeschmack das gar nichts geklärt wurde und er pauschal nen Monat Urlaub bekommen hat und anschließend alles weiter geht wie vorher.

SRY das ich hier einen anderen Punkt rein bring als den Laber Thread um des es wohl ging, der Punkt der Kommunikation zwischen Mods und User ist für mich hier aber ähnlich, wenn nicht noch stärker gewichtet, da der MP-Bereich eigentlich noch sensibler ist als alle Laberthreads zusammen. Das ist zumindest meine Einschätzung.

MFG


----------



## McZonk (22. April 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Zonk, du siehst ja selber, von welchen Stammusern da ausgeblendet wurde...


 Ich war selbst nicht an der Aktion beteiligt, stehe aber voll hinter den Kollegen. Hier ist keiner so drauf, dass er grundlos etwas macht. Ich opfere hier übrigens gerade meinen wohlverdienten Urlaub im Ausland . Nimm es mir daher bitte nicht übel, dass ich mich selbst in die Threads einlesen will und noch den Zusammenhang mit dem Laberthread anschauen will, bevor ich hier mehr vom Stapel lasse und diese zeitaufwendige Aufgabe auf die kommenden Tage bzw. meine Rückkehr verschiebe.


----------



## ebastler (22. April 2014)

Das ist es, was diesem Forum mMn fehlt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. April 2014)

Ja, das nehme ich auch keinem übel. Allerdings hätten wir das alle gerne geklärt. Auf ein, zwei Tage mehr oder weniger kommt es da auch nicht unbedingt an.

Ansonsten: schönen Urlaub


----------



## Monsjo (22. April 2014)

Lass dir Zeit, ich persönlich habe keine Lust mich mit irgendjemanden zu streiten. 
Viele andere und ich sind halt der Meinung, dass wir lange genug für etwas bestraft worden sind, was wir gar nicht getan haben.
@ebastler Einen Chat will ich mir nicht antun.  Bei einem Forum finde ich das langsamere Tempo super, man kann in Ruhe die Diskussion verfolgen und im richtigen Moment einsteigen, das isf bei einem Chat nicht möglich, außerdem wird der bei der Usermenge im PCGHX wohl ziemlich unbenutzbar seien.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das ist es, was diesem Forum mMn fehlt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das gabs schon Vorschläge seitens eines Mods (ja ich habe da mal ein Gespräch gehabt) und es ist hal auch ein enormer Aufwand... bzw ist es vielleicht auch nciht gwollt, aber das mutmaße ich jetzt nur. 

Sehts doch endlich ein LT (1,2,3,4,5,...) und DMÜD sind zu.


----------



## Monsjo (22. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Sehts doch endlich ein LT (1,2,3,4,5,...) und DMÜD sind zu.



Du kannst dir gerne widerstandslos einen zentralen Teil des Forums wegnehmen lassen, ich und viele andere nicht.


----------



## orca113 (22. April 2014)

Nein ein Chat ist wirklich nicht das Wahre, gerade wie Monsjo sagt, man kann ihr immer einsteigen beim passenden Beitrag. Chat ist zu viel Speed. Sowas ist für Unterhaltungen ganz ok.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Du iannst dir gerne widerstandslos einen zentralen Teil des Forums wegnehmen lassen, ich und viele andere nicht.



Jungchen ich habe auch schon viel möglich machen wollen bzgl des LT und DMÜD aber es geht halt nix vorwärts. Am Ende ist es ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen...


----------



## Monsjo (22. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Jungchen ich habe auch schon viel möglich machen wollen bzgl des LT und DMÜD aber es geht halt nix vorwärts. Am Ende ist es ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen...



1. Jungchen ist in meinen Augen eine Beleidigung 
2. Du benutzt das Sprichwort falsch, man kämpft gegen Windmühlen, wenn das Problem nur eingebildet ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> 1. Jungchen ist in meinen Augen eine Beleidigung


Alles klar. Wird gemerkt 


Monsjo schrieb:


> 2. Du benutzt das Sprichwort falsch, man kämpft gegen Windmühlen, wenn das Problem nur eingebildet ist.


 Das Problem ist auch nur eingebildet, denn wo liegt das Problem das man LT oder zumindest DMÜD wieder auf macht? Ich sehe da keins. Aber da die Moderation das so beschloßen hat werde ich da auch nciht weiter nachfragen weil es eh nix bringt..


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> außerdem wird der bei der Usermenge im PCGHX wohl ziemlich unbenutzbar seien.


 
...und vor allem wäre es unkontrollierbar für uns. Hier gehts nicht darum dass wir geil darauf wären alles zu kontrollieren sondern darum, dass sich Computec sicher nicht den Schuh eines unmoderierten Chats anziehen will (denn der Betreiber einer Seite haftet rechtlich für deren Inhalt). Alles was wir im Forum einigermaßen eingrenzen können (von Beleidigungen über Drohungen, illegaler Software bis hin zu Betrug uvm) wäre hier uneingeschränkt möglich.
Mir ist bewusst, dass wohl >99% der Chateinträge völlig unproblematisch sein würden aber alleine die Unkontrollierbarkeit ist nunmal ein KO-Kriterium.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> wäre es schön gewesen von den Konsequenzen dieses "Users" zu erfahren.


 Das kannst du uns nicht ankreiden - denn es gilt auch in diesem Beispiel zum Schutze der Betroffenen "keine Angaben gegenüber Dritten", egal wie der Verstoß auch aussehen mag. Dass in deinem Falle gehandelt wurde siehst du ja bereits am "gesperrt" unter dem Nick des betroffenen Users, wir _dürfen _dir keine weiteren Auskünfte geben was wie wo genau warum passiert ist (auch wenn wir wollten).


----------



## XE85 (22. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> ... aber er ist mMn ein zentraler Punkt im Forum gewesen und sollte es  wieder sein.



Für wen ein zentraler Punkt? Für ein paar User die den ganzen Tag dort rumgehangen sind und eben vielen die einfach nur Stunk machen wollten, und sonst?



Monsjo schrieb:


> Das es für die meisten völlig normal war, so im DMÜD  zu  posten, scheint egal gewesen zu sein.



Nur weil es für viele normal war heisst das noch lange nicht das es in Ordnung ist - Mag sein das es von unserer Seite zu lange geduldet wurde dass der DMÜD Thread quasi der LT 2.0 war, das man dies gerade am 1.1., wo ohnehin schon genug Öl im Feuer war, auch noch beanspruchen musste, ist gewiss nicht die Schuld der Moderation.



Monsjo schrieb:


> Gelöscht wurden Posts von Stamm-DMÜDlern, die sich  über die Schließung des LTs lustig gemacht haben.



Und was genau hat das im DMÜD Thread, welcher ja eigentlich ein Kammerspiel ist, zu suchen?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. April 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Für wen ein zentraler Punkt? Für ein paar User die den ganzen Tag dort rumgehangen sind und eben vielen die einfach nur Stunk machen wollten, und sonst?


 

Hmm schon aufgefallen das es der meistgenutzte Thread war ?


----------



## Pokerclock (22. April 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> So bleibt ein fader Beigeschmack das gar nichts geklärt wurde und er pauschal nen Monat Urlaub bekommen hat und anschließend alles weiter geht wie vorher.



Die Regel ist, dass der meldende Nutzer nicht über die moderativen Maßnahmen gegenüber einem anderen User unterrichtet wird. Insoweit gilt nach wie vor der Grundsatz, dass moderative Maßnahmen Angelegenheit zwischen Moderation und betroffenen Nutzer sind. Da du auch nur "fast Käufer" warst, sehe ich jetzt auch nicht so ganz, warum dass dich berechtigen sollte ausgiebige Informationen über den User zu erfahren. Ein Schaden ist bei dir nicht eingetreten. Die öffentlich verfügbaren Informationen reichen für sich alleine aus, um eigenständige Nachforschungen anstellen zu können. 

Vollkommen unabhängig davon: Die Sachlage ist nach wie vor nicht beendet. Warum und wieso, ist kein Thema für die Öffentlichkeit. Tut mir leid, dass dadurch der Eindruck von "Gemauschel" entsteht, aber das ist die Konsequenz, wenn man beiderseitig versucht auch die Rechte des Gegenüber einzuhalten. Er hat sie nun einmal und ändern kann ich das auch nicht.


----------



## Monsjo (22. April 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Und was genau hat das im DMÜD Thread, welcher ja eigentlich ein Kammerspiel ist, zu suchen?



Der DMÜD  war ein Kammerspiel ja, aber es gab keine engen Regeln, solange man die richtige Satzform benutzt, ist es kein Regelverstoss, wenn man sich über etwas aktuelles unterhält. Oder hättest du lieber einen Thread, in dem die ganze Zeit nur kommt, dass das Mitglied über mir, das Mitglied über mir ist?


----------



## XE85 (22. April 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Hmm schon aufgefallen das es der meistgenutzte Thread war ?



Das sagt in meinen Augen überhaupt nichts, denn in anderen Unterforen sind die Threads unterteilt. Wenn es zu jedem Thema einen neuen Thread gibt, wie jetzt in Ruka auch, kommt ein Thread natürlich auf weniger Beiträge und Nutzer.



Monsjo schrieb:


> ...ist es  kein Regelverstoss, wenn man sich über etwas aktuelles unterhält.



Das ist deine Ansicht, die aber mit den Foreregeln nicht vereinbar ist, dass dies von der Moderation, wie schon erwähnt geduldet wurde, ist was anders und war unter umständen ein Fehler. Wird so bei Kammerspielen nicht mehr geduldet.



Monsjo schrieb:


> Oder  hättest du lieber einen Thread, in dem die ganze Zeit nur kommt, dass  das Mitglied über mir, das Mitglied über mir ist?



Ich habe dieses Spiel weder erfunden noch sonst was, wenn es niemanden interssiert braucht ja auch niemand posten. Ist ja keiner dazu gezwungen. Fakt ist: ein Kammerspiel, egal wie langweilig es sein mag, ist kein Laberthread.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. April 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Und was genau hat das im DMÜD Thread, welcher ja eigentlich ein Kammerspiel ist, zu suchen?


 
In diesem Kammerspiel wurde immer über alles geredet - solange man sich an die Form hält. Von Fußball bis eben zu aktuellen Geschehnissen im forum bis zu privaten war da alles dabei. Und eigentlich hat das auch niemanden gestört...


----------



## Monsjo (22. April 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das sagt in meinen Augen überhaupt nichts, denn in anderen Unterforen sind die Threads unterteilt. Wenn es zu jedem Thema einen neuen Thread gibt, wie jetzt in Ruka auch, kommt ein Thread natürlich auf weniger Beiträge und Nutzer.



Und du findest die vielen Minithreads übersichtlicher als einen zentralen Thread?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Hmm schon aufgefallen das es der meistgenutzte Thread war ?


 
Mit der Thread mit der höchsten Postingfrequenz =!= Meistgenutzter Thread. 

Ich stelle mal in den Raum, dass sich seit rund 5 Monaten in denen diese Threads zu sind genau EINER im Beschwerdeforum erkundigt hat wie es denn aussieht und wies weitergeht. Anfragen per PN gabs auch, ebenfalls an einer Hand abzählbar.

Dieser sogenannte "Kernpunkt" des Forums wird wenns hoch kommt von denen schon von XE85 genannten gefühlt 10 Leuten vermisst die da alle 30 Sekunden einen Post abgesetzt haben - der gesamte Rest des Forums hat sich kein Bisschen verändert.

Es klingt hart und ich möchte auch keinesfalls User gegen Arbeit oder gegen irgendwas sonst aufwiegen - aber wenn die handvoll User die nur wegen des LTs hier waren nun gehen wird das das Forum nicht umbringen, auch wenn diese es so sehen mögen.



Monsjo schrieb:


> Und du findest die vielen Minithreads übersichtlicher als einen zentralen Thread?


 
So ziemlich alles ist übersichtlicher als ein Thread der mehrere 1000 Postings enthält und jede Minute mehrere hinzukommen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. April 2014)

-Hier stand Müll-


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2014)

Du hast diesen Standpunkt und die Zuneigung zu Softy jetzt häufig genug zum Ausdruck gebracht, weiteres rezitieren ist nicht nötig, danke.

Und nein, PCGHX würde auch nicht untergehen wenn ein Softy oder ein anderer "hochrangiger" User und verlassen würde (was ich natürlich nicht hoffe).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal in den Raum, dass sich seit rund 5 Monaten in denen diese Threads zu sind genau EINER im Beschwerdeforum erkundigt hat wie es denn aussieht und wies weitergeht. Anfragen per PN gabs auch, ebenfalls an einer Hand abzählbar.


 
Also war mein Thread für die Tonne, wenn ich als Einziger auf die Moderatoren zugegangen bin... Wenn man das immer so liest hier meint man manche User veruschen sontwas zu bewegen aber am Ende machen sie garnix


----------



## Monsjo (22. April 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Irgentwie hoffe ich sogar das mehr User wie Softy ( sehr hilfreiche Personen ) das Forum verlassen damit hier einige merken wie unfair sie gegen nicht beteiligte User vorgehen.


Du solltest aufhören, deinen Beitrag zur Diskussion an einer Person aufzuhängen. 
Das bringt niemanden etwas.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. April 2014)

Softy war auch nur ein Beispiel.
Legacyyy war vorher auch in der Beratung sehr aktiv, bzw. viele Profis von damals sind mittlerweile inaktiv oder haben da Forum verlassen was sehr schade ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. April 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> In diesem Kammerspiel wurde immer über alles geredet - solange man sich an die Form hält.



Das liest sich jetzt wie die Beschreibung eines verkappten LT. Sorry, aber das war jetzt der perfekte Satz, um auch dem letzten klar zu machen, dass der DMÜD nichts anderes als ein Laber-Thread war und dementsprechend gleich behandelt werden sollte (und wurde) wie der LT. Hätte ich nicht besser formulieren können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Also war mein Thread für die Tonne, wenn ich als Einziger auf die Moderatoren zugegangen bin... Wenn man das immer so liest hier meint man manche User veruschen sontwas zu bewegen aber am Ende machen sie garnix


 
Du warst nicht der Einzige der auf uns zugekommen ist, nur der einzige der es offiziell getan hat (und das ist niemals für die Tonne, einer der Beiträge die dort entstanden sind findet sich ja auch hier als Zitat/Begründung wieder).

Dass aber viele Menschen viel Reden und wenig tun ist nicht nur in der Politik sondern auch hier so wie du siehst... 



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Softy war auch nur ein Beispiel.


 
Ohne natürlich auf spezielle User einzugehen (und nein, ich meine nicht Softy) - was würdest du sagen wenn unter so manchen hoch gelobten PCGHX-Nutzern welche wären, die 25 und mehr Strafpunkte haben? Glaubst du ernsthaft wir verteilen die weils uns Spaß macht oder wir jemanden rausekeln wollen? 

Wenn ein User der 30 rote Karten hat kommt und droht das Forum zu verlassen hat das so einen Beigeschmack... denn in den allermeisten anderen Foren wäre er schon lange gegangen worden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ohne natürlich auf spezielle User einzugehen (und nein, ich meine nicht Softy) - was würdest du sagen wenn unter so manchem hoch gelobten PCGHX-Nutzern welche wären, die 25 und mehr Strafpunkte haben? Glaubst du ernsthaft wir verteilen die weils uns Spaß macht oder wir jemanden rausekeln wollen?



Bei manchen denke ich dass allerdings ( ich nenne keine Namen) aber ich kann sagen dass ich dich nicht meine.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> (und das ist niemals für die Tonne, einer der Beiträge die dort entstanden sind findet sich ja auch hier als Zitat/Begründung wieder).


 
Welcher den wenn ich fragen darf? Außer das ihr Mods doppelt so viele Gegenargumente hattet wie ich Argumente dafür ist ja nicht viel rumgekommen und meine Hoffnung hat sich dadurch begraben und man findet sich halt ab damit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Welcher den wenn ich fragen darf?


 
Na du  hast doch ausführlich unsere Gründe dargelegt bekommen und es wurden (so hoffe ich) alle deine Fragen sachlich beantwortet?

Immerhin ist dabei ein 





Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> man findet sich halt ab damit.


 herausgekommen, was zumindest besser als ein "ich weiß nichts darüber" ist, oder?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Na du  hast doch ausführlich unsere Gründe  dargelegt bekommen und es wurden (so hoffe ich) alle deine Fragen  sachlich beantwortet?


Ja das sicherlich. Meine Frage bezog sich hier aber auf "Welches  Zitat/begründung die dort genannt wurde findet sich hier auch wieder" 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Immerhin ist dabei ein  herausgekommen,  was zumindest besser als ein "ich weiß nichts darüber" ist, oder?


Ja es gibt halt nicht für alles eine Zufriedenstellende Lösung im Leben.  Aber solange man mit einander auskommt ist doch alles tuti


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Meine Frage bezog sich hier aber auf  "Welches  Zitat/begründung die dort genannt wurde findet sich hier auch  wieder"


 
Na das Zitat von Pokerclock im Post Nummer 1037.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Na das Zitat von Pokerclock im Post Nummer 1037.


 
Ach jetzt hab ichs auch  Aber Recht hat er


----------



## orca113 (22. April 2014)

Was zum Teufel ist eigentlich DMÜD? und LT?


----------



## -Shorty- (22. April 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Regel ist, dass der meldende Nutzer nicht über die moderativen Maßnahmen gegenüber einem anderen User unterrichtet wird. Insoweit gilt nach wie vor der Grundsatz, dass moderative Maßnahmen Angelegenheit zwischen Moderation und betroffenen Nutzer sind. Da du auch nur "fast Käufer" warst, sehe ich jetzt auch nicht so ganz, warum dass dich berechtigen sollte ausgiebige Informationen über den User zu erfahren. Ein Schaden ist bei dir nicht eingetreten. Die öffentlich verfügbaren Informationen reichen für sich alleine aus, um eigenständige Nachforschungen anstellen zu können.
> 
> Vollkommen unabhängig davon: Die Sachlage ist nach wie vor nicht beendet. Warum und wieso, ist kein Thema für die Öffentlichkeit. Tut mir leid, dass dadurch der Eindruck von "Gemauschel" entsteht, aber das ist die Konsequenz, wenn man beiderseitig versucht auch die Rechte des Gegenüber einzuhalten. Er hat sie nun einmal und ändern kann ich das auch nicht.


 
Bitte nicht gleich alles so hochspielen als hätte ich hier Interesse so jemanden mit meiner Präsenz zu beglücken. Bei den Konsequenzen welche ich angesprochen hab, spreche ich ausschließlich über die foreninternen Konsequenzen. 
Warum sollte ich nicht wissen dürfen wenn dieser User dauerhaft vom MP-Bereich gesperrt würde?

Und so ganz locker abtun als "Nahezukäufer" fällt mir trotzdem nicht so leicht, da hier (offenbar) wissentlich gegen die Regeln des MP verstoßen wurde und meine Kaufzusage bereits gemacht wurde. Es war lediglich Glück dass der Verkäufer den Deal nicht festgemacht hat, er hatte nämlich sein neues Mainboard einzubauen.

MFG


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal in den Raum, dass sich seit rund 5 Monaten in denen diese Threads zu sind genau EINER im Beschwerdeforum erkundigt hat wie es denn aussieht und wies weitergeht. Anfragen per PN gabs auch, ebenfalls an einer Hand abzählbar.


 
Und das liegt daran dass die meisten erst gar nicht nachfragen weil die allgemeine Meinung im Raum steht -- oder soll ich im Forum steht sagen?  -- dass man mit den Mods darüber sowieso nicht diskutieren kann weil die Meinung schon festgemeißelt feststeht.


----------



## orca113 (22. April 2014)

Also Jungs, ich bin auch das ein oder andere mal von einem Mod mal Abgewatscht worden. Die meisten Male war es gerechtfertigt die anderen Male nun ja,... Und da gibt's wieder Mods die nehmen ihre Aufgabe zuuuu ernst und haben meiner Meinung nach den Knall nicht gehört... (davon ist einer glaub ich net mehr hier tätig und der andere... egal)

Was ich sagen will ist die Herren machen ihre Arbeit. Das tun sie umsonst und nebenbei. Jetzt mal ehrlich ist dieser Job nicht immer einer bei dem man nur verlieren kann? SIe machen ihn wie ich finde recht gut. Greifen relativ schnell ein wo es ernst wird. Sie reagieren auf Anfragen schnell, sie helfen, wenn sie nicht helfen können beraten sie sich zuerst... aber im Prinzip ist es ne undankbare Aufgabe die nicht wirklich leicht ist. Gerade weil hier so viele verschieden Charaktere im Einsatz sind auf seiten der User. Breit gestreute Alters-Verteilung, mit der Intelligenz der User ists ähnlich... dann sind da welche bei die halten sich wirklich viel im Forum auf und haben hier in der Com noch ne unter Com, dann die Gelegenheits Besucher.... ganz ganz bunt jedenfalls. Und Mod sein heisst eben moderieren müssen. Nicht nur Ordnung halten sondern auch etwas dafür zu sorgen das das alles hier nicht aufbläht mit Threads und Spielen...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. April 2014)

Ich wollte einfach ca. 6 Monate abwarten um zu gucken ob die Thread's wieder geöffnet werden. Aber sich zu beschweren bringt eh nichts die Meinung einiger Moderatoren ist eh zu tief verankert und lässt sich nicht ändern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> dass man mit den Mods darüber sowieso nicht diskutieren kann weil die Meinung schon festgemeißelt feststeht.


 
Das ist auch das Hauptargument der Nichtwähler - man kann sowieso nichts verändern. Und genau wegen dieser Einstellung ists tatsächlich so.

Wenn sich aber statt einem einzigen User 50 oder gar 100+ im Beschwerdeforum beschwert hätten - denn das ist ja der allgemeine Tonus dass es dermaßen viele User gibt die unbedingt den LT brauchen - hätten wir das Ding wahrscheinlich kaum zu lassen können, denn entgegen so mancher Unterstellung hier ists nicht alleine unserer "festgefahrenen" Meinung zu verdanken dass dem so ist, auch wir haben Vorgesetzte. Genauso könnte auch niemand eine Partei mit 30% der Stimmen ignorieren (so viele Nichtwähler gab es in etwa).

Da es aber fast niemanden gab der sich beschwerte und es noch weniger gab die mit Argumenten die man diskutieren kann aufwarten konnten (statt "Macht gefälligst den LT wieder auf!!!11eins" oder "mit euch zu diskutieren bringt eh nix"-PNs oder noch schöner öffentlichen Posts, die werden üblicherweise aus offensichtlichem Grund ignoriert) müssen wir davon ausgehen dass der Thread schlichtweg zu bleiben kann ohne dass etwas unglaublich wichtiges verloren geht.

Übrigens bevor jetzt jemand auf eine entsprechende Idee kommt: Dieser Post ist keine Aufforderung, jetzt das Beschwerdeforum nachträglich vollzuspammen, die (natürliche) Reaktion der User auf das Schließen der Threads wurde ja bereits gesehen.



orca113 schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will ist die Herren machen ihre Arbeit. Das tun sie  umsonst und nebenbei. Jetzt mal ehrlich ist dieser Job nicht immer einer  bei dem man nur verlieren kann? SIe machen ihn wie ich finde recht gut.


 
Man kann nicht nur verlieren was man an einem Post wie dem deinen sieht (an der Stelle vielen Dank dafür) - so gefühlt jeder 100. Post (bei PNs ists sehr sehr viel mehr da wir fast immer helfen können, das sehen die ganzen Nörgler nur nicht...) ist tatsächlich ein Lob und zeugt davon, dass zumindest einige User verstehen was wir hier so tun und wo die Schwierigkeiten vergraben sind.


----------



## Monsjo (22. April 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das liest sich jetzt wie die Beschreibung eines verkappten LT. Sorry, aber das war jetzt der perfekte Satz, um auch dem letzten klar zu machen, dass der DMÜD nichts anderes als ein Laber-Thread war und dementsprechend gleich behandelt werden sollte (und wurde) wie der LT. Hätte ich nicht besser formulieren können.



Du übersieht einen zentralen Punkt: Die Personen die dort schreiben  bzw. nicht schreiben. 
Im DMÜD waren ganz andere Menschen als im LT und im Gegensatz zu diesem musste bei uns nur einmal wirklich durchgewischt werden, der Rest wurde im Thread selbst geklärt.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn sich aber statt einem einzigen User 50 oder gar 100+ im Beschwerdeforum beschwert hätten - denn das ist ja der allgemeine Tonus dass es dermaßen viele User gibt die unbedingt den LT brauchen - hätten wir das Ding wahrscheinlich kaum zu lassen können, denn entgegen so mancher Unterstellung hier ists nicht alleine unserer "festgefahrenen" Meinung zu verdanken dass dem so ist, auch wir haben Vorgesetzte. Genauso könnte auch niemand eine Partei mit 30% der Stimmen ignorieren (so viele Nichtwähler gab es in etwa).
> 
> Da es aber fast niemanden gab der sich beschwerte und es noch weniger gab die mit Argumenten die man diskutieren kann aufwarten konnten (statt "Macht gefälligst den LT wieder auf!!!11eins" oder "mit euch zu diskutieren bringt eh nix"-PNs oder noch schöner öffentlichen Posts, die werden üblicherweise aus offensichtlichem Grund ignoriert) müssen wir davon ausgehen dass der Thread schlichtweg zu bleiben kann ohne dass etwas unglaublich wichtiges verloren geht.



Ich ginge davon aus dass der Laber thread eine Zeit lang geschlossen bleibt und er dann wieder geöffnet wird.
Dass das eine Weile dauern kann war mir von vornherein klar daher habe ich mich auch nicht darum gekümmert aber inzwischen fand ich es erstaunlich.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Übrigens bevor jetzt jemand auf eine entsprechende Idee kommt: Dieser Post ist keine Aufforderung, jetzt das Beschwerdeforum nachträglich vollzuspammen, die (natürliche) Reaktion der User auf das Schließen der Threads wurde ja bereits gesehen.


 
Ach und weils jetzt "zu spät" ist zählen die Meinungen nicht mehr?
Was soll ich denn davon halten außer "Meinung festgemeißelt feststeht"?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach und weils jetzt "zu spät" ist zählen die Meinungen nicht mehr?
> Was soll ich denn davon halten außer "Meinung festgemeißelt feststeht"?


 
Ich habe eben schon gewusst dass DAS jetzt von dir kommt aber dachte mir "komm schreibsts mal nicht sonst biste wieder der Böse der Leuten was in den Mund legt".
Aber da es dann nun wirklich gekommen ist: Nein - nur hat ein zuspammen des Beschwerdethreads nach Aufforderung sozusagen keinerlei Aussagekraft mehr. Wenn es eine Menge User wirklich gekümmert hätte wären diese Beschwerden schon vor Monaten gekommen - sind sie aber bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen nicht, das ist nunmal Tatsache und in diesem Falle eben auch Meinungsbekundung. Wenn sie jetzt auf einmal kommen wenn wir sagen das hätte was geändert ist das keine Meinungsäußerung mehr sondern ein "Beschwerden farmen" ums tatsächlich zu ändern. So funktionierts leider nicht.

Wenn ich dieses Mal der Böse sein darf: Wenn du auf diesen Post nicht wieder ein ähnlich herbeigezogenes "Meinungen zählen nicht"-Argument wie das obige (oder wahlweise "siehst du, es ist doch festgefahren!!") antwortest wäre ich sehr überrascht und würde diesen letzten Abschnitt mit Kniefall zurücknehmen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich habe eben schon gewusst dass DAS jetzt von dir kommt aber dachte mir "komm schreibsts mal nicht sonst biste wieder der Böse der Leuten was in den Mund legt".
> Aber da es dann nun wirklich gekommen ist: Nein - nur hat ein zuspammen des Beschwerdethreads nach Aufforderung sozusagen keinerlei Aussagekraft mehr. Wenn es eine Menge User wirklich gekümmert hätte wären diese Beschwerden schon vor Monaten gekommen - sind sie aber bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen nicht, das ist nunmal Tatsache und in diesem Falle eben auch Meinungsbekundung. Wenn sie jetzt auf einmal kommen wenn wir sagen das hätte was geändert ist das keine Meinungsäußerung mehr sondern ein "Beschwerden farmen" ums tatsächlich zu ändern. So funktionierts leider nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich dieses Mal der Böse sein darf: Wenn du auf diesen Post nicht wieder ein ähnlich herbeigezogenes "Meinungen zählen nicht"-Argument wie das obige (oder wahlweise "siehst du, es ist doch festgefahren!!") antwortest wäre ich sehr überrascht und würde diesen letzten Abschnitt mit Kniefall zurücknehmen.



Siehst du es ist doch festgefahren   ( Spaß )

Also wenn sich z.B. 5 Beschweren macht man nix .... stellt euch mal vor es wäre im Bundestag genauso dann hätten wir die CDU im Alleingang drin, ist aber nicht so.


----------



## Monsjo (22. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich habe eben schon gewusst dass DAS jetzt von dir kommt aber dachte mir "komm schreibsts mal nicht sonst biste wieder der Böse der Leuten was in den Mund legt".
> Aber da es dann nun wirklich gekommen ist: Nein - nur hat ein zuspammen des Beschwerdethreads nach Aufforderung sozusagen keinerlei Aussagekraft mehr. Wenn es eine Menge User wirklich gekümmert hätte wären diese Beschwerden schon vor Monaten gekommen - sind sie aber bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen nicht, das ist nunmal Tatsache und in diesem Falle eben auch Meinungsbekundung. Wenn sie jetzt auf einmal kommen wenn wir sagen das hätte was geändert ist das keine Meinungsäußerung mehr sondern ein "Beschwerden farmen" ums tatsächlich zu ändern. So funktionierts leider nicht.


 
Ihr sitzt nun mal am längeren Hebel. 
Zu deinem Argument:
Als ich wieder gekommen bin, habe ich darüber nachgedacht mich über die Sperre des LTs und DMÜDs zu beschweren, mir wurde allerdings gesagt, dass da schon jemand nachgefragt hätte und es nicht nötig wäre noch einen zu erstellen, da dass die Moderatoren nur wütend machen würde, hat in meinen Augen auch Sinn gemacht. 
Aber jetzt sagst du, dass ihr die Threads eventuell wieder geöffnet hättet, wenn 20 Leute einen Beschwerdethread eröffnet hätten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2014)

Da sich nur einer in vielen Wochen und Monaten auf diese Art beschwert hatte war es in deinem Falle wohl nicht nötig einen Extrathread aufzumachen (wobei wir deswegen nicht wütend werden - wütend macht uns quasi gar nix sonst kannste den Job hier gleich vergessen ). 

Wenn wir in den ersten 3 Tagen da 50 Threads gehabt hätten oder wahlweise jeder Mod 20 PNs verschiedener User zu dem Thema (das zählt ja natürlich auch - WIE man sich beschwert ist ja abgesehen von technischen Vor-/Nachteilen egal, per PN warens aber wie gesagt auch nur ne Handvoll insgesamt) wäre die Diskussion zumindest um ein Pro-LT-Argument wie "vielfacher Userwunsch" reicher gewesen. Ob das den Ausgang verändert hätte kann man im Nachhinein nicht sagen - so wie es damals ausgesehen hat stand da aber auch nach Wochen der temporären Schließung nur das Argument "sehr vereinzelte Beschwerden".


----------



## orca113 (22. April 2014)

Ohne Partei zu ergreifen für jemanden:  "Die sitzen nicht am längeren Hebel" 

Die Hebel Phrase ist nicht so passend gewählt.Wenn die den Laberthread zu gemacht haben hatten sie Grund.  Der konkrete Grund würde mich interessieren.  Am längeren Hebel sitzen klingt irgendwie total negativ. Irgendwie nach Diktatur. Bei einer solchen wird der Willen eines einzelnen bzw einer Gruppe zu dessen, bzw ihrem Vorteil durchgepeitscht. Ungeachtet irgendwelcher Rechte usw...   Aber wenn hier durchgegriffen wird hat das damit zu tun das man hier ein System (auch im technischen Sinne) am laufen halten will damit es alle in Ruhe weiter nutzen können und es funktioniert.  Kann mir daher denken wenn ihr vernünftige Argumente vorweist oder einen Vorschlag unterbreitet unter welchen Aspekten und Regeln ein LT wieder starten sollte/könnte kommt euch sicher einer oder mehrere Mods entgegen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. April 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das liest sich jetzt wie die Beschreibung eines verkappten LT. Sorry, aber das war jetzt der perfekte Satz, um auch dem letzten klar zu machen, dass der DMÜD nichts anderes als ein Laber-Thread war und dementsprechend gleich behandelt werden sollte (und wurde) wie der LT. Hätte ich nicht besser formulieren können.


 

Nein, nein und nochmals nein. Andere User, anderer Inhalt, andere Regeln und oft wurde auch völlig inhaltsleer einfach nur gespielt.

Und wenn "der DMÜD nichts anderes als ein Laber-Thread war", wieso war dann eigentlich mal der DMÜD zu, während der LT auf war? 



Monsjo schrieb:


> Als ich wieder gekommen bin, habe ich darüber  nachgedacht mich über die Sperre des LTs und DMÜDs zu beschweren, mir  wurde allerdings gesagt, dass da schon jemand nachgefragt hätte und es  nicht nötig wäre noch einen zu erstellen, da dass die Moderatoren nur  wütend machen würde, hat in meinen Augen auch Sinn gemacht.
> Aber  jetzt sagst du, dass ihr die Threads eventuell wieder geöffnet hättet,  wenn 20 Leute einen Beschwerdethread eröffnet hätten.


 
Genau. Wir haben immer ab und an mal einen fragen lassen. In Zukunft können wir euch aber auch gerne konzentriert über einen längeren Zeitraum zuspammen


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Der konkrete Grund würde mich interessieren.


 Wie gesagt, Zitat von Pokerclock im Post 1037 dieses Threads ist eine ganz gute Zusammenfassung.



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> In Zukunft können wir euch aber auch gerne  konzentriert über einen längeren Zeitraum zuspammen


 
Dadurch werdet ihr aber auch nicht mehr User. Es geht nicht darum das 5 Leute sich jeweils 20x beschweren (und viel mehr User waren es wenn ich mich recht erinnere wirklich nicht) sondern darum dass es 50 oder 100 verschiedene User gibt die jeweils eine Beschwerde schreiben und wir so hätten anerkennen müssen dass die Community sich einen solchen Thread sehr wünscht - und die gibt es nunmal nicht es sei denn man zählt die ganzen Trolle und Mehrfachaccounts und 30x den Alpecin-Mann und alle Mütter und Verwandten der Moderatoren die sich neu registriert hatten mit, dann kommen wir sicherlich über 100.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. April 2014)

Wenn man das Zitat von Pokerclock nimmt könnte man denken ihr wollt einfach das halbe Forum sperren damit ihr nichts zu tuen habt. 
Ist aber (hoffentlich) nicht so.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ohne Partei zu ergreifen für jemanden:  "Die sitzen nicht am längeren Hebel"
> 
> Die Hebel Phrase ist nicht so passend gewählt.Wenn die den Laberthread zu gemacht haben hatten sie Grund.  Der konkrete Grund würde mich interessieren.  Am längeren Hebel sitzen klingt irgendwie total negativ. Irgendwie nach Diktatur. Bei einer solchen wird der Willen eines einzelnen bzw einer Gruppe zu dessen, bzw ihrem Vorteil durchgepeitscht. Ungeachtet irgendwelcher Rechte usw...   Aber wenn hier durchgegriffen wird hat das damit zu tun das man hier ein System (auch im technischen Sinne) am laufen halten will damit es alle in Ruhe weiter nutzen können und es funktioniert.  Kann mir daher denken wenn ihr vernünftige Argumente vorweist oder einen Vorschlag unterbreitet unter welchen Aspekten und Regeln ein LT wieder starten sollte/könnte kommt euch sicher einer oder mehrere Mods entgegen.


 
Es wurden Vorschläge gebracht. Es ist keine Einigung rausgekommen und damit Ende. 

Die Mods werden die Threada nicht wieder öffnen und damit sollte ihr euch abfinden...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Es wurden Vorschläge gebracht. Es ist keine Einigung rausgekommen und damit Ende.
> 
> Die Mods werden die Threada nicht wieder öffnen und damit sollte ihr euch abfinden...


 

Warst du nicht einer derjenigen die dafür gesorgt haben das der LT gesperrt wird ?


----------



## coroc (22. April 2014)

So, ich verfolge die Geschichte seit heute Mittag mit...Traurig. Ich habe das Gefühl es wird aneinandervorbeigeredet.

Ich meinerseits habe mich nach der Schließung an einen Mod gewandt, und als Grund für die Schließung wurde die Prävention, dass sich die Sache ausm LT im DMÜD wiederholen könnte. Ich war mit der Antwort nicht zufriedengestellt, habe nachgefragt, erhielt aber nur unzufriedenstellende Antworten. damit habe ich mich dann angefunden, da ich keine Lust auf Diskussionen hatte, bei denen man um den heißen Brei herumredet. 

Hätte ich mich an weitere Mods wenden sollen, um den selben Grund nochmals zu erfahren? 

Zum Forum zur Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen: Ich denke, dass es immernoch User gibt, die Angst haben, sich alleine mit der Moderatin "anzulegen". Andererseits erhielt ich ebenfalls die Antwort(Aus eben genanntem Unterforum), das DMÜD bleibt dauerhaft geschlossen bleibt. Ab diesem Punkt hab ich das so verstanden, dass egal was gemacht wird, dass das DMÜD geschlossen bleibt, deswegen habe ich eben diese Methode nicht genutzt.

Mal sehen, wie sich die Diskussion entwickelt, und ob es für mich zufriedenstellende Begründungen gibt...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Warst du nicht einer derjenigen die dafür gesorgt haben das der LT gesperrt wird ?


 
Ja genau so wie ich für die Kreuzzüge und den Holocaust verantwortlich bin...

Ich möchte mal wissen wer das erzählt hat. Alle erzählen und wissen alles aber es gibt keinen der an dem Abend im Hotspot mit drin war. Wenn ich trollen würde, dann mit meinem Mainaccount und nicht mit einem 2-Account. Was wirklich passiert ist wissen nur die Personen, die beteiligt waren (nicht die die es noch gefreut hat und die im LT waren, dass waren andere Personen die da am Werk waren.) Deshalb finde ich es auch gut, dass die mods nix weiter öffentlich gemacht haben. DIe Beteiligten und Schuldigen wissen bescheid und damit ist einfach gut.

Und es ist einfach so, dass man sich nun damit anfreunden muss, dass der LT zu ist.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2014)

Komme hier im Moment nicht ganz mit und will mich eigentlich auch raushalten aber was ist: DMÜD?

Den LT= Laberthread kannte ich aber DMÜD sagt mir jetzt voll nix!


----------



## Monsjo (22. April 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Den LT= Laberthread kannte ich aber DMÜD sagt mir jetzt voll nix!


 
Der DMÜD ist und wird es immer bleiben: Der beste Threads des gesamten Forums.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Du übersieht einen zentralen Punkt: Die Personen die dort schreiben  bzw. nicht schreiben.
> Im DMÜD waren ganz andere Menschen als im LT und im Gegensatz zu diesem musste bei uns nur einmal wirklich durchgewischt werden, der Rest wurde im Thread selbst geklärt.



Da muss ich dir widersprechen. Die Schnittmengen waren zu groß, als dass man verlässlich hätte "Gruppen" auseinander halten können. Ich kann z. B. alleine in den letzten 30 Beiträgen beider Threads drei User ausmachen, die in beiden Threads unterwegs sind. Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. Welche Personen meinst du und welcher "Gruppe" haben sie angehört? Vor allem: Wie groß waren die Gruppen? Denn erst ab einer bestimmten Größe kann man auch wirklich eine halbwegs vernünftige Trennung vornehmen.



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Nein, nein und nochmals nein. Andere User, anderer Inhalt, andere Regeln und oft wurde auch völlig inhaltsleer einfach nur gespielt.
> Und wenn "der DMÜD nichts anderes als ein Laber-Thread war", wieso war dann eigentlich mal der DMÜD zu, während der LT auf war?



Siehe Antwort auf Zitat oben. Von "anderen Usern" sehe ich nichts.

Andersherum gefragt: Wiese war denn eigentlich mal der LT zu, während der DMÜD auf war? ZU diesem Zeitpunkt konnte man noch halbwegs davon ausgehen, dass temporäre Sperren einzelner Threads Wirkung zeigen. Da haben wir uns leider getäuscht, wie wir jetzt wissen.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wenn man das Zitat von Pokerclock nimmt könnte man denken ihr wollt einfach das halbe Forum sperren damit ihr nichts zu tuen habt.
> Ist aber (hoffentlich) nicht so.



Eine permanente Sperre ist das härteste Mittel, was der Moderation zur Verfügung steht. Bis dieses Mittel für hoch frequentierte Threads in Betracht kommt, ist vieles passiert: Ermahnungen, Verwarnungen, temporäre Sperren einzelner User, temporäre Sperren des Threads. Wir reden hier über einen Zeitraum von mehreren Jahren. Man kann ab diesem Punkt einfach nicht mehr von Einzelfällen oder "zufälligen Ereignissen" als Ausgangspunkt sprechen. Man muss dann irgendwann davon ausgehen, dass die vorhandenen Mittel nicht mehr ausreichen, um einen Thread am laufen zu halten, der kein festes, abgrenzbares Thema hat.


----------



## Bummsbirne (22. April 2014)

Es bringt hier nichts mehr "dafür" zu argumentieren. Ihr habts doch gehört: Es sind "zuwenig" User auf die Barrikaden gegangen.

Die Threads bleiben eh zu. Von daher isses hier doch eh nur noch ein "Meinungsaustausch" von Usern und Mods, wodurch die Threads eh nicht mehr geöffnet werden.


----------



## sfc (22. April 2014)

Dass es nur so wenig Beschwerden wegen der DMÜD-Schließung im offiziell dafür vorgesehenen Bereicht gab, liegt zuvördererst an unserer Absprache. Am Tag der Schließung hatte ich mehrere Beiträge deswegen auf der Pinnwand, Skype und Steam dauerblinkten und sogar bei Whats App habe ich deswegen Nachrichten bekommen. Wir haben uns dann recht zügig drauf geeinigt, dass wir eine Anfrage im Moderatorenbereich stellen. Das habe ich übernommen und die Erkenntnisse dann weitergegeben. Anschließend haben wir beschlossen, erst einmal abzuwarten, da wir die Moderatoren nicht verstimmen wollten. Immerhin gab es ja Gründe - wenn unserer Meinung nach auch ausschließlich im LT - für die moderative Maßnahme und auch für den sicherlich empfundenen Zorn über das Verhalten gewisser Nutzer.

Seitdem hat es aber verschiedene Anfragen unterschiedlicher Nutzer an mehrere Mods gegeben, das habe ich selbst mitbekommen oder wurde mir berichtet. Als Pinnwandeintrag und als PM zum Beispiel. Das können gar nicht so wenige gewesen sein. Eventuell kam das nur nicht so rüber, weil die Leute ihren jeweiligen Lieblingsmod gefragt haben statt immer denselben?


----------



## Monsjo (22. April 2014)

@Pokerclock Guck dir die "Wer-hat-am-meisten-gepostet"-Liste des DMÜDS  an, dort sieht man die Gruppe.

Zu deinem anderen Punkt: Beim LT stimme ich dir zu, aber der DMÜD  war meines Wissens nur einmal geschlossen und das aufgrund des Konflikts zwischen einem User und dem Rest der Poster.

Edit: Entschuldigt die  Knappheit, mein PC ist momentan unbenutzbar und ich bin am Handy.


----------



## orca113 (22. April 2014)

DMÜD? Was ist das denn nun wollte eben auch schon mal jemand wissen?


----------



## Bummsbirne (22. April 2014)

Das Mitglied über dir...


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. April 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wir reden hier über einen Zeitraum von mehreren Jahren. Man kann ab diesem Punkt einfach nicht mehr von Einzelfällen oder "zufälligen Ereignissen" als Ausgangspunkt sprechen. Man muss dann irgendwann davon ausgehen, dass die vorhandenen Mittel nicht mehr ausreichen, um einen Thread am laufen zu halten, der kein festes, abgrenzbares Thema hat.


Das waren ca. 2 Jahre, in denen es nur noch bergab ging und als einer der aktivsten User im LT (der Aktivste, wenn man nach "sinnvollen" Beiträgen geht.  ) bin ich dafür, dass der Thread dicht bleibt. 
Es gab genug Hinweise und Reaktionen der Mods, aber es hat sich nichts gebessert und Leute, die dort wirklich labern wollten, wanderten immer mehr ab.

Leute, die nur grob über ein Thema quatschen wollen, können ja die entsprechenden Sammelthreads nutzen und sind nicht auf den LT angewiesen.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> @Pokerclock Guck dir die "Wer-hat-am-meisten-gepostet"-Liste des DMÜDS  an, dort sieht man die Gruppe.



So etwas gibt es? Wo?


----------



## coroc (23. April 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> So etwas gibt es? Wo?


 
Voila: Das Mitglied über dir ... - Wer hat geschrieben?

Du musst im entsprechenden Unterforum auf die Zahl der Antworten klicken.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. April 2014)

Man lernt nie aus. Das Problem, was sich jedoch stellt: Man kann leider kein genaues Datum für die Abfrage einstellen. Der LT ist wesentlich älter als der DMÜD. Einen Teil der User in der Liste habe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr hier im Forum gesehen. Wenn man jedoch (ganz willkürlich) bei 100 Beiträgen einen Schnitt macht, sieht man dennoch eine erhebliche Menge an Usern, die in beiden Threads unterwegs waren. Die Liste bestätigt daher eher meine Sicht, als dass sie eure bestätigt.


----------



## ebastler (23. April 2014)

Ich war einer, der in beiden Threads unterwegs war, aber ich hab keinen Stress gemacht... (Naja, eine Verwarnung, hab aber vergessen, wofür^^).
Die Mitglieder, die in beiden Threads waren, waren, so weit ich mich erinner, nicht die, die am Schluss das Chaos veranstaltet haben. So weit ich weiß, sollten das LT-Veteranen gewesen sein.

Schade, dass es so aussieht, als wäre das DMÜD endgültig zu, ich hatte mir noch ne Chance erhofft, da die DMÜD-Standardschreiber eigentlich alle recht harmlos und brav sind. Nichtdestotrotz verstehe ich eure Entscheidung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. April 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich war einer, der in beiden Threads unterwegs war, aber ich hab keinen Stress gemacht... (Naja, eine Verwarnung, hab aber vergessen, wofür^^).
> Die Mitglieder, die in beiden Threads waren, waren, so weit ich mich erinner, nicht die, die am Schluss das Chaos veranstaltet haben. So weit ich weiß, sollten das LT-Veteranen gewesen sein.
> 
> Schade, dass es so aussieht, als wäre das DMÜD endgültig zu, ich hatte mir noch ne Chance erhofft, da die DMÜD-Standardschreiber eigentlich alle recht harmlos und brav sind. Nichtdestotrotz verstehe ich eure Entscheidung.


 
Bist du sicher das da keiner der "Veteranen" am Fiasko beteiligt war?


----------



## ebastler (23. April 2014)

"so weit ich mich erinner", "so weit ich weiß" 
Ich weiß es nicht genau, hab damals die ganz wilde Phase auch verpasst (nur indirekt auf WhatsApp mitgekriegt).
So, wie ich das mitbekommen hab, waren es einige der LT-Stammuser, und keine aus der DMÜD-Truppe. Kann mich aber auch irren...


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich habe eben schon gewusst dass DAS jetzt von dir kommt aber dachte mir "komm schreibsts mal nicht sonst biste wieder der Böse der Leuten was in den Mund legt".
> Aber da es dann nun wirklich gekommen ist: Nein - nur hat ein zuspammen des Beschwerdethreads nach Aufforderung sozusagen keinerlei Aussagekraft mehr. Wenn es eine Menge User wirklich gekümmert hätte wären diese Beschwerden schon vor Monaten gekommen - sind sie aber bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen nicht, das ist nunmal Tatsache und in diesem Falle eben auch Meinungsbekundung. Wenn sie jetzt auf einmal kommen wenn wir sagen das hätte was geändert ist das keine Meinungsäußerung mehr sondern ein "Beschwerden farmen" ums tatsächlich zu ändern. So funktionierts leider nicht.



Wie ich gesagt habe. Ich habe einfach abgewartet was denn nun kommt.
Der Post im Laber Thread des Moderators war doch sehr bestimmend.
"Wird ein neuer Laber thread eröffnet wird der dicht gemacht und der User bestraft".
Ergo hat niemand einen neuen aufgemacht und auch niemand hat sich ernsthaft beschwert denn die Meinung der Moderation stand ja fest wie eben der Post im Laber Threads belegt.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ich dieses Mal der Böse sein darf: Wenn du auf diesen Post nicht wieder ein ähnlich herbeigezogenes "Meinungen zählen nicht"-Argument wie das obige (oder wahlweise "siehst du, es ist doch festgefahren!!") antwortest wäre ich sehr überrascht und würde diesen letzten Abschnitt mit Kniefall zurücknehmen.


 
Welche Meinung zählt nicht?
Die User konnten doch gar keine Meinung zum Ausdruck bringen da die Moderation sich schon festgelegt hatte.
Moment. Ich zitiere den letzten Posts des Moderators noch mal:



> Da einige der Meinung sind es bis zum äußersten treiben zu müssen ist der Thread jetzt vorerst zu. Versuche (und Antworten darauf) einen anderen Thread zum Ersatzlaberthread zu machen, werden ab sofort ohne weitere Vorwarnung mit Punkten geahndet.



Ich interpretiere den Satz wie folgt:
"Wenn ein neuer Laber Thread aufgemacht wird oder sich beschwer wird dass dieser dicht ist oder gefragt wird wieso der dicht ist wird gnadenlos durchgegriffen und alles weggesperrt was sich nicht der Macht der Moderation beugt."
Was bedeutet das für mich?
Die Moderation ist nicht gewillt darüber zu diskutieren. Ergo kann ich es mir sparen nachzufragen.
Ergo warte ich mal ein paar Wochen ab und gucke wie sich das entwickelt.
Und jetzt erzählst du mir dass es zu spät ist um nachzufragen. 

Ich persönlich brauche den Laber Thread nicht aber mir geht es ums Prinzip.
Ist der erste Thread erst mal dicht und macht euch das Leben einfacher ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis alle Threads geschlossen werden die von der Moderation nicht gerne gesehen werden und schon entsteht das Gefühl dass es sich um ein "Regime" handelt das hier zugeschlagen hat und kritische Meinungen unterdrückt.
Sowas geht nicht.


----------



## ebastler (23. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> l
> Ich interpretiere den Satz wie folgt:
> "Wenn ein neuer Laber Thread aufgemacht wird oder sich beschwer wird dass dieser dicht ist oder gefragt wird wieso der dicht ist wird gnadenlos durchgegriffen und alles weggesperrt was sich nicht der Macht der Moderation beugt."



Das Zitat (das ich am Handy nicht mitzitieren kann ._.) interpretiere ich anders... "Wenn ein neuer Laberthtead aufgemacht wird, oder jemand in diesem neuen Thread postet, wird gnadenlos durchgegriffen und alles weggesperrt, was sich einer klaren Anweisung widersetzt"

Davon, dass man sich in der entsprechenden Forensektion oder per PN nicht beschweren dürfte, ist nicht die Rede.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. April 2014)

Kannst dich gerne beschweren, aber ich bin mir sicher, das ist "denen" 
Bei PMs kommt dann bestimmt so ne Standard "steht doch im Thread... dies und das war los... deshalb bleibt da zu" PM zurück. Da brauchst du nicht zu diskutieren oder so. (haben wohl einige User PMs zu dem Thema geschrieben)


Hier gibts keine komplette Gewaltenteilung, Mods sind richtende und ausführende Gewalt. Da kannt du dich noch so lange beschweren.
Entweder du kannst sie überzeugen oder nicht. Aber beschweren bei jemandem, der denen auf die Finger haut kannst du nicht.
Wenn also die Moderation entscheidet: "Auf ewig weg damit" dann ist das so. Ich würde da (auch) auf die Meinung einiger weniger Betroffener kacken.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Davon, dass man sich in der entsprechenden Forensektion oder per PN nicht beschweren dürfte, ist nicht die Rede.


 
Aber der Satz sagt doch meiner Meinung nach schon aus dass sich Beschweren erst gar nicht lohnt. Ergo haben es die allermeisten auch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist der erste Thread erst mal dicht und macht euch das Leben einfacher ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis alle Threads geschlossen werden die von der Moderation nicht gerne gesehen werden und schon entsteht das Gefühl dass es sich um ein "Regime" handelt das hier zugeschlagen hat und kritische Meinungen unterdrückt.



Das wird alleine schon deswegen nicht geschehen, da die Administration sehr bemüht ist möglichst jeden Thread offen zu lassen und uns dementsprechend massiv auf die Finger haut, wenn es überhand nimmt. Die Motive der Admins deswegen sind dabei so selbstverständlich wie banal. Es bringt Klicks und Aufmerksamkeit. Das Thema selbst ist dabei fast schon egal. Aber zumindest ein fest abgrenzbares Thema muss der Thread haben (Stichwort Google-Suche), und eben das hatte weder der LT, noch der DMÜD.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. April 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> und eben das hatte weder der LT, noch der DMÜD.


 

Das liegt aber hier in der Natur der Sache. Nach der Logik hätte ^<v ja auch keine Daseinsberechtigung


----------



## coroc (23. April 2014)

Außerdem stellt sich mir ie Frage, warum die Threads erst jetzt geschlossen wurden? Hatten die Threads früher ein Thema? Oder ist das nur der Großzügigkeit der Moderation zu verdanken, dass die Threads offen blieben? Ich verstehe die genauen Gründe nicht wirklich, mir erscheinen die Gründe, die genannt werden unlogisch...




Pokerclock schrieb:


> Man lernt nie aus. Das Problem, was sich  jedoch stellt: Man kann leider kein genaues Datum für die Abfrage  einstellen. Der LT ist wesentlich älter als der DMÜD. Einen Teil der  User in der Liste habe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr hier im Forum gesehen.  Wenn man jedoch (ganz willkürlich) bei 100 Beiträgen einen Schnitt  macht, sieht man dennoch eine erhebliche Menge an Usern, die in beiden  Threads unterwegs waren. Die Liste bestätigt daher eher meine Sicht, als  dass sie eure bestätigt.


 
Das ist ist klar. Wenn man die Zahl willkrülich auf 100 setzt hält öffnet man aber auch Tür & Tor eine Aussage, wie du es getan hast.  Wenn man die Grenze so setzt, dass mMn nur noch  die "Stammposter" nur noch dabei sind, wird der Anteil der Leute, die im LT Ärger gemacht haben drastisch sinken. Außerden sind 100 Posts nicht so viele, es ist nicht unmöglich innerhalb kürzerer mehr als 100 Posts zu machen. Ich hätte die Grenze eher bei 1500 - 200 angesetzt.

Da ihr keine Namen nennen dürft und werdet, müssen wir uns darauf verlassen, was ihr sagt...Das finde ich nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend, ich würde das gerne selber überprüfen, ohne auf die Infos des"Feindes" der Gegenseite/ Opposition/ wie ich auch immmer  angewiesen zu sein.


----------



## ebastler (23. April 2014)

Also wenn wir uns Gegenseitig als "Feinde" bezeichnen, dann ist sowieso schon die Chance auf irgendeinen sinnvollen Austausch dahin...


----------



## coroc (23. April 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Also wenn wir uns Gegenseitig als "Feinde" bezeichnen, dann ist sowieso schon die Chance auf irgendeinen sinnvollen Austausch dahin...


 Weswegen habe ich das wohl in " " gesetzt? Ich sehe die Moderation nicht als meinen "Feind" an, ich würde eher sagen, dass es einfach unstimmigkeiten in unseren Meinungen gibt. Feinde keineswegs.

Hätte ich eine "" dahinterpacken sollen, damit es verständlicher ist?


----------



## ebastler (23. April 2014)

Ich habe es ja auch in " " gesetzt^^
Ne, so, wie ich das gelesen hab, klang es einfach bereits sehr feindselig. Nach dem Motto wir - ihr, dazwischen ein Stacheldrahtzaun und 500m Niemandsland. 
Dass das die Kommunikation unmöglich machen würde, ist klar.
Tut mir Leid, wenn ich dich falsch verstanden hab, aus geschriebenem Text kann man eben wesentlich weniger die Gedanken des Gegenübers erfassen als im Gespräch, und muss viel (hinein)interpretieren.

Da ich das so verstanden hab, hätten es vielleicht auch die Mods selbst so verstanden, daher ist eh gut, wenn dus nochmal geklärt hast


----------



## XE85 (23. April 2014)

coroc schrieb:


> Außerdem stellt sich mir ie Frage, warum die  Threads erst jetzt geschlossen wurden?



Wie schon vom Kollegen oben geschrieben sind wir bemüht Threads offen zu halten - Es gab ja, wie mittlerweile auch schon öfter erwähnt, auch temporäre schließungen des LT und Maßnahmen gegen einzelne USER, wie, so in jedem anderen Thread auch, eben die übliche Vorgangsweise ist. Zum DMÜD, siehe unten.



coroc schrieb:


> Oder ist das nur der Großzügigkeit der Moderation zu verdanken,  dass die Threads offen blieben?



Im Falle des DMÜD: eindeutig: ja, der Quasi Status als LT 2.0 wurde geduldet. Aber auch das wurde nun schon mehrfach hier erwähnt. Später erstellte, ähnliche Threads, wurden geschlossen, und das dauerte leider auch mal keine 24h, solbald begonnen wurde den Thread zu "missbrauchen" um dort LT ähnliche (ohne auf das eigetliche Thema bezugnehmende) Posts zu erstellen.


----------



## Monsjo (23. April 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Im Falle des DMÜD: eindeutig: ja, der Quasi Status als LT 2.0 wurde geduldet. Aber auch das wurde nun schon mehrfach hier erwähnt. Später erstellte, ähnliche Threads, wurden geschlossen, und das dauerte leider auch mal keine 24h, solbald begonnen wurde den Thread zu "missbrauchen" um dort LT ähnliche (ohne auf das eigetliche Thema bezugnehmende) Posts zu erstellen.


Was ist bei einem Kammerspiel das Thema? Ist ein Thread schon zu sehr Topic, wenn man nicht immer die selben Fragen wiederholt?
Oder warum wurde der "Was-nervt-dich-gerade-total"-Thread zu gemacht? Ich sehe da nur einen Grund, ihr wolltet euch nicht durchlesen müssen, wie User jeden Tag erneut schreiben, wie nervig sie es ohne LT finden.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> [...] Oder warum wurde der "Was-nervt-dich-gerade-total"-Thread zu gemacht? Ich sehe da nur einen Grund, ihr wolltet euch nicht durchlesen müssen, wie User jeden Tag erneut schreiben, wie nervig sie es ohne LT finden.


 
Eine Möglichkeit. 
Alledings gings dort auch ab und zu mal Richtung LT. Wurde ja häufig auf andere Posts geantwortet und da einen immer irgendwas nervt, kann man das wunderbar dazu packen um keinen vollkommenen OT Post zu prodzieren.
Aber auch da frag ich mich, was stört euch das? Das es dort ausgeartet wäre hab ich noch nie mitbekommen. Und wenn der LT geschlossen wird, suchen sich die User halt einen anderen Thread um ihr Mitteilungs und Laberbedürfnis zu stillen.


----------



## XE85 (23. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nur einen Grund, ihr wolltet euch nicht durchlesen müssen,  wie User jeden Tag erneut schreiben, wie nervig sie es ohne LT  finden.



Ich sehe auch ehrlich gesagt keine plausiblen Grund dafür, Tag ein Tag aus in einem Thread zu posten das es einen nervt das ein anderer zu ist. Es geht mich ja nichts an, jeder soll machen was er will, aber hab Ihr denn allen ernstes in eurem Leben nichts anderes zu tun?

Mal agesehn davon wurde auch der was nervt mich Thread vor seiner schließung mehr als LT benutzt als zu seiner eigentlichen bestimmung.



john201050 schrieb:


> Aber auch da frag ich mich, was stört euch das?


 
Das sich der moderationsaufwand dann 1:1 in diesen Thread verlagert. Moderative Maßnahmen sind nicht dazu gedacht um sie einfach durch wechseln in einen anderen Thread zu umgehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin daher dafür den Thread wieder zu öffnen und die User besser zu "impfen" was "Ausfallerscheinungen" angeht und wenn die User sich dessen klar sind,



Hast du ein passendes Impfrezept? Wir scheitern leider sehr regelmäßig daran, den wirklich problematischen Usern irgend etwas klar zu machen.



> Gerade bei Threads in denen eine sehr hohe Postfrequenz herrscht bzw. eine hohe Fluktuation der dort aktiven Leute sind User wichtig die sich nicht treiben lassen sondern auch mal mit der Faust auf den Tisch hauen wenn es wieder mal abdriftet oder sich einige bescheuert oder daneben benehmen.



Freiwillige vor...

(Ernsthaft: Jeder kann in jedem Thread andere zu anhalten, sich mal wieder an die Regeln zu halten. Leider machen es verdammt wenige) 




Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Oder einfach den bösen Buben wie damals in der Schule zur Seite nehmen und ersthaft reden. Die meisten sind dann schon still wenn mal der härtere ton ergriffen wird...



Nach meiner Erfahrung sind es nicht "die meisten" der bösen Buben und selbst wenn es 11 von 20 sein sollten, bleiben leider 9, die mehr als ausreichen, um genug Ärger zu verursachen 




Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht nicht unbedingt um den "härteren Ton". Denn das fruchtet meist nie.
> Es geht darum eine Information richtig rüber zu bringen.
> Ich persönliche vermisse die Kommunikation zwischen Moderator und User.
> Probleme kann man nur dann entschärfen wenn man die Meinung des anderen nachvollziehen kann bzw. man sich in ihn hineinversetzen kann.
> ...


 
Bei Usern, bei denen ein Informationsaustausch möglich ist, wird dies auch versucht. Aber bei Personen, die einem nur mitteilen, wie die Regeln ihrer Meinung nach auszusehen haben und dass sie alles andere ignorieren werden, ist es sehr schwer, einen Dialog zu führen.




ebastler schrieb:


> Dem Forum fehlt das Herzstück des Mosfetkiller-Forums: Ein Chat am Seitenende der Main Page, ohne Thema, ohne sonst was. Meist läuft es da zwar auch auf fachliche Diskussionen raus, aber da sind auch immer tolle Privatgespräche zu komplett anderen Themen dabei.
> In einrm Forum mit ca. 200 aktiven Mitgliedern, von denen sich ca. 50 für den Chat interessieren ist das echt cool, hier wäre es etwas unübersichtlich. Ohne Chat und Laberthread/DMÜD/Ähnlichea fehlt es halt etwas an Gesprächen auf freundschaftlicher Ebene ohne irgendein festes Thema...


 
"etwas unübersichtlich" ist gut. Ein Chat mit 50 Leuten, von denen 10 online sind, macht Spaß. Wenn alle 50 online sind, wird es vermutlich schon verdammt kritisch. Hier haben wir 7000 aktive User. Wenn davon auch nur 2,5% geschweige 25% an einem Chat teilnehmen wollten, käme das dem Versuch gleich, eine Dikussion mit einem vollbesetzten Kinosaal zu führen: Unmöglich.
Es ist leider so, dass eine direkte Kommunikation (auch Threads schaffen i.d.R. nur das 2-4 fache, ehe es chaotisch wird) nur in kleinen Kreisen funktioniert. Also muss es irgendwie zu einer Unterteilung kommen - entweder nach Themen oder nach Personen. Da es nicht Sinn einer großen Community sein kann, einen Sonderbereich für ein Dutzend Leute zu pflegen, ist hier ersteres gewünscht.

Wer sich lockerer mit Freunden unterhalten möchte, hat außerdem immer noch die Möglichkeit, PNs oder die Pinnwand zu nutzen. Auf letzterer werden, solange sich niemand belästigt wird, i.d.R. nur der gesetzlich vorgegebene Teil der Forenregeln durchgesetzt (alle bisherigen Verwarnungen in diesem Rahmen ergingen iirc wegen Ü18 Inhalten). Erstere sind, als nicht-öffentliche Kommunikation, sogar fast komplett frei, solange Sender und Empfänger damit kein Problem haben.

Wer wirklich einen Chat braucht (und der LT war oftmals nichts anderes), dem können wir hier leider nicht weiterhelfen. PCGH kann und will derzeit nicht in diese Richtung expandieren. Es gibt aber unzählige andere Anbieter, die diese Lücke bereits füllen und es ist ja nicht, so als könne man nicht auf mehreren Plattformen aktiv sein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2014)

Das ist leider das Gesetz der Serie, einige wenige Unbelehrbare sorgen dafür das es eben immer wieder Einschränkungen gibt. Wer mit dem D Zug durch die Kinderstube gerast dem kann man kaum Einhalt gebieten.



> Freiwillige vor...
> 
> (Ernsthaft: Jeder kann in jedem Thread andere zu anhalten, sich mal wieder an die Regeln zu halten. Leider machen es verdammt wenige)


 Wird leider öfters ignoriert wie einem lieb ist und da bleibt nur der berüchtigte Button.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2014)

Selbst wenn am Ende doch ein Mod nachhelfen muss, war es nicht vergebens. Denn gerade in grenznahen Fällen ist dann nicht mehr "im Sinne des Angeklagten", dass die Regelverstöße unbemerkt passiert sind. Sehr viele Fanboy-Flames und Offtopic beginnen ja durchaus schleichend. Wenn da am Anfang mal jemand darauf hinweist, dass die Grenze überschritten wurde, verhindert dies zumindest unbeabsichtigte Eskalationen.


----------



## Der Maniac (24. April 2014)

Mal so ein blöder Gedanke in den Raum geworfen:

Wie wäre es mit einem Bereich á la "The Purge"? Also quasi ein Bereich, der nicht öffentlich ist. Nicht einsehbar für Besucher und von mir aus mit bestimmten Zusatzkriterien um den zu sehen (Postanzahl, von mir aus auch Verwarnpunkte oder sonst was).
Innerhalb dieses Bereiches können sich die Nutzer an den Kopf werfen was sie wollen und auch wieder einen Laberthread haben. Diesen Bereich würde ich von fast allen moderativen Maßnahmen ausschließen (außer es geht natürlich über geltende Gesetze und Ü18 hinaus). 

Wie gesagt, die Idee ist aktuell totaler Schwachsinn und ist mir gerade "in einem Anflug von Wahnsinn" gekommen, aber vielleicht lässt sich daraus ja was verwendbares formen.

Manchmal hilft es, Feuer mit Feuer zu bekämpfen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2014)

Da wo es geht verkneife ich mir es ja nicht mal eine Zeile dazu zu schreiben, auch wenn man sich dafür mal als Spaßbremse outet. Es wäre nur eben schön wenn man die letzte Stufe vermeiden könnte damit. Geht leider oft schief wenn man so manche Privatkriege sieht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2014)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Mal so ein blöder Gedanke in den Raum geworfen:
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einem Bereich á la "The Purge"? Also quasi ein Bereich, der nicht öffentlich ist. Nicht einsehbar für Besucher und von mir aus mit bestimmten Zusatzkriterien um den zu sehen (Postanzahl, von mir aus auch Verwarnpunkte oder sonst was).
> Innerhalb dieses Bereiches können sich die Nutzer an den Kopf werfen was sie wollen und auch wieder einen Laberthread haben. Diesen Bereich würde ich von fast allen moderativen Maßnahmen ausschließen (außer es geht natürlich über geltende Gesetze und Ü18 hinaus).
> ...


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob so etwas rechtlich überhaupt als geschlossener Bereich zählen würde, aber allgemein halte ich den Vorschlag für sehr fragwürdig:
Wir sollen einen "exklusiven"-Sonderbereich mit erhöhten Zugangsvorraussetzungen schaffen, in dem sich genau diejenigen alles mögliche an den Kopf werfen dürfen(*), die wegen genau diesem Verhalten eh nicht in die Community passen?

Ich finde das ehrlich gesagt weder erstrebenswert, noch ist es imho sinnvoll. "Getrennte Bereiche" ohne Regeln gibt es, in Form anderer Plattformen, en Masse. PCGH muss imho keine Game Star ähhh Computerbase ähhh ...chan-Konkurrenz aufbauen.


*: Genau das wäre die zwangsläufige Konsequenz eines Forumsbereiches, der aufgrund extrem hoher Postingfrequenz und Spamdichte faktisch nicht mehr moderierbar wäre. Der Vorschlag läuft nicht auf eine gepflegte Ecke mit lockeren, spontanen Diskussionen hinaus, sondern auf ein Ghetto ohne Kontrolle, in dem sich die 10-20 größten Rüpel des Forums wohlfühlen.


----------



## Der Maniac (24. April 2014)

Das wäre wohl die Folge davon, ja. Allerdings muss man das auch mal anders herum sehen. Du schreibst ja selber, die 10-20 größten Rüpel würden sich da wohlfühlen, solange sie dann den Rest des Forums in Ruhe lassen, ist das Problem vielleicht nicht gelöst, aber aus dem Bereich in dem es nervt ausgelagert. Keine schöne Lösung, aber vielleicht eine um diese endlose Diskussion mal zu beenden. 

Und User, die das nicht interessiert sollten die Möglichkeit haben den Bereich komplett auszublenden, auch aus der Suche "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen". 

Wie gesagt, es ist eine sehr unschöne Lösung, und vielleicht sollte sie auch wirklich nicht umgesetzt werden, weil die negativen Folgen nicht abzusehen sind, aber manchmal sind die dümmsten Lösungen die besten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...] (Ernsthaft: Jeder kann in jedem Thread andere zu anhalten, sich mal wieder an die Regeln zu halten. Leider machen es verdammt wenige) [...]


 Dafür hat mir XE BTW mal Punkte reingedrückt.
Der Post enthielt Sinngemäß: "kommt mal zum Thema zurück, euer Fanboykrieg nervt".
Damit war der Post natürlich auch OT. Also wurde er als dann mal ein Mod vorbei kam gleich mit gelöscht. Und weil der vermutlich ziemlich angepisst war hab ich auch gleich noch Punkte bekommen. Vielen Danke dafür.  

Seither lass ich sowas.
Ist ein Fanboykrieg im gange zieh ich jetzt lieber die Aussagen eines bestimmten Schreihals ins lächerliche oder mach mich sonst irgendwie lustig. Regt die Person meistens ziemlich auf und heizt das Geschrei weiter an, aber Ärger hab ich dafür noch keinen bekommen. Ich ergreife ja keine Partei und kämpfe mit, deshalb ist das mMn relativ unauffällig. Mehr Arbeit für den aufräumenden Mod, aber mir egal.
Dagegen wirken wird bestraft, also mach ich mit und hab dabei auch noch mehr Spaß.

(Wehe ich werde jetzt Angenölt, nur weil ich ehrlich war.)


EDIT:
Das stimmt so nicht ganz, wie ich eben festgestellt hab. Hatte das falsch in Erinnerung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2014)

> die 10-20 größten Rüpel würden sich da wohlfühlen


 Glaubst du wirklich das die sich auf diese beschränken? Selbst eine geschlossene Gruppe wäre ja kein rechtsfreier Raum und es kann immer mal was nach draußen gelangen.


> Dafür hat mir XE BTW mal Punkte reingedrückt.
> Der Post enthielt Sinngemäß: "kommt mal zum Thema zurück, euer Fanboykrieg nervt".
> Damit war der Post natürlich auch OT. Also wurde er als dann mal ein Mod vorbei kam gleich mit gelöscht. Und weil der vermutlich ziemlich angepisst war hab ich auch gleich noch Punkte bekommen. Vielen Danke dafür.


 Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Gut das mal ein Posting dann im Nirvana landet ist dann halt Kollateralschaden.


----------



## XE85 (24. April 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Dafür hat mir XE BTW mal Punkte reingedrückt.
> Der Post enthielt Sinngemäß: "kommt mal zum Thema zurück, euer Fanboykrieg nervt".



Keine Ahnung welchen Post du meinst, aber von mir hast du nur für einen Post eine Verwarnung bekommen, und der enthält, auch sinngemäß, nicht die von Dir genannte Aussage.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Gut das mal ein Posting dann im Nirvana landet ist dann halt Kollateralschaden.


 
Das solche Posts dann oft mit gelöscht werden, liegt in der Natur der Sache: Wenn der Spam nicht mehr zu sehen ist, stehen sie sinnlos im Raum. Das wertet aber das Post als solches nicht ab, es hatte durchaus seine Berechtigung 

Punkte sind für hilfreiche Posts aber ganz sicher nicht vorgesehen. Man sollte aber beachten, dass (ggf. sogar ausführliche) herablassende/abwertende/beleidigende Kommentare über regelwidrige Posts/Nutzer nicht ein hilfreicher Hinweis auf Einhaltung der Forenregeln sind, sondern eher dazu geeignet, Offtopic in Flame ausarten zu lasten. Da sollte man lieber neutral-sachlich schreiben, was man "sinngemäß" sagen will, denn sonst bemerkt diesen Sinn niemand.


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. April 2014)

Ich hab von dir devinitv 2x eine Verwarnung erhalten. 
Stimmt aber, ich hab nur 1 mal Punkte von dir bekommen und das war da tasächlich nicht das, was ich oben geschrieben hab. Gab für die erste nämlich gar keine Punkte. Aber das ist das nicht bei der Ersten so üblich, solange es nicht ganz so schlimm ist?

Egal, ich hab auf jeden Fall ärger bekommen, dabei wollt ich nur die Streithälse daran erinnern, dass sie gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen, so wie es ruyven meinte.


> Echt lustig zu lesen, wie ihr euch hier die Köpfe einschlagt.
> Zum Glück konnte ich das noch lesen, bevor den nächste Mod vorbeikommt und anfängt die Hälfte der Posts zu löschen.


Ist für mich sinngemäß: "Hört mal mit eurem OT Fanboykrieg auf und haltet euch an die Regeln."
(An die Regeln halten schließt man daraus, dass sie so vom nächsten Mod auf die Finger bekommen, Fanboy kack am Köpfe einschlagen, das Lustig war ironisch.)

Meine Aussage war nicht ganz richtig, tut mir leid, wollte dir hier nix falsches unterstellen. Hatte das echt etwas anders in Erinnerung.

Es bleibt aber bei: Ich hab ärger bekommen, weil ich angemahnt hab, dass das so nicht geht. Lerneffekt und so, lass ich heute einfach.


----------



## XE85 (24. April 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Ich hab von dir devinitv 2x eine Verwarnung erhalten.



Nein, denn das erste ist eine Ermahnung - ohne Punkte.



john201050 schrieb:


> Egal, ich hab auf jeden Fall ärger bekommen, dabei wollt ich nur die  Streithälse daran erinnern, dass sie gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen, so  wie es ruyven meinte.
> Ist für mich sinngemäß: "Hört mal mit eurem OT Fanboykrieg auf und haltet euch an die Regeln."



Nur ist der zitierte Teil noch nicht mal die Hälfte des Posts - der für die (Verwarnung) entscheidende Teil kommt erst. Mal davon abgesehn dass auch der zitierte Teil nur teilweise dem original Post entspricht. Das sollte hier aber nicht das Thema sein. Ich schicke dir den original Post, so wie er im Forum stand, gerne nochmal per PN - wenn gewünscht.


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. April 2014)

Oh, stimmt heisst Ermahnung. Trotzdem hab ich Ärger bekommen. 

Was ich zitiert hab stand in der pm von dir.
Wenn das nicht dem original entspricht, dann hast du das schon verändert. Kann gerne nen screen machen. 
EDIT: tapatalk sagt: vom Admin deaktiviert

EDIT2: So hier der screen jetzt über den PC hochgeladen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hab ich Copy Paste in den vorherigen Post hier eingefügt. Mehr hab ich von dem Post damals nicht. 
Ich weiß auch nicht mehr wie das original aussah, ist ja schon ne weile her. Das ist alles was ich noch hab, und das steht so in der PM, die ich damals von dir bekommen hab. Wenn das nicht stimmt kann ich dafür auch nix.


----------



## XE85 (24. April 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht dem original entspricht, dann hast du das schon verändert.



Auch veränderungen können mit unser Forensoftware nachvollzogen werden, wir haben es sicher nicht notwendig Beiträge zu verändern um daraufhin Verwarnungen zu erteilen.

Edit: Aber selbst den zitierten Teil halte ich für unangebracht.

Wenn man schon einen Post erstellt der beschwichtigen soll, dann sollte man das so sachlich wie möglich machen, gegen ein...



> Könntet Ihr bitte aufhören und zum Thema zurückkommen, niemand möchte doch das ein Mod eingreifen muss.


.. hat sicher niemand etwas.


----------



## McZonk (24. April 2014)

Darüberhinaus will ich meinen, dass Einzelfälle hier fehl am Platze sind.

@john201050: Da deinerseits offenbar noch Redebedarf bezgl. deiner (V)Ermahnung besteht, möchte ich dir das entsprechende Unterforum ans Herzen legen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/besprechung-moderativer-massnahmen/3422


----------



## ferdi1982 (27. April 2014)

Moin, nachdem ich mal die ersten und letzten Seiten hier gelesen habe und trotzallem keine Ahnung habe was am 1.1. passiert ist (klingt ja wie ne digitale Ukraine Krise), wuerd ich vorschlagen hier das Forum im Kim Jong Un Style weiterzufuehren, Trolle kommen so erst gar nicht dazu ihre Finger auf ne Tastatur zu knallen und niemand braucht sich Sorgen zu machen


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. April 2014)

ferdi1982 schrieb:


> Moin, nachdem ich mal die ersten und letzten Seiten hier gelesen habe und trotzallem keine Ahnung habe was am 1.1. passiert ist (klingt ja wie ne digitale Ukraine Krise), [...]


 
War es auch.


----------



## efdev (27. April 2014)

ferdi1982 schrieb:


> Moin, nachdem ich mal die ersten und letzten Seiten hier gelesen habe und trotzallem keine Ahnung habe was am 1.1. passiert ist (klingt ja wie ne digitale Ukraine Krise), wuerd ich vorschlagen hier das Forum im Kim Jong Un Style weiterzufuehren, Trolle kommen so erst gar nicht dazu ihre Finger auf ne Tastatur zu knallen und niemand braucht sich Sorgen zu machen


 
wenn du nicht weißt um was es geht dann schreib lieber nichts dazu, denn genau das was du uns hier als tipp bringst will keiner haben.


----------



## Speed4Fun (2. Mai 2014)

In letzter Zeit nehmen die Löschungen in diversen Threads aus 'Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft' wieder stark zu.

In den meisten Fällen handelt es sich dabei nach Begründung der Moderation um Spam, vor allem wenn an der Moderation selbst Kritik geübt wird.

Man muss auch in zunehmendem Maße feststellen, dass der zuständige Moderator selbst einer der fleißigsten politischen Schreiber in diesem Forum ist. Leider mit dem Nebeneffekt, dass er dies im Rahmen seiner Moderationstätigkeit und unter Vernachlässigung der gebotenen Neutralität tut.

In Kielwasser dieser vom Moderator verfassten Postings bewegen sich dann diverse Mitglieder ähnlicher Gesinnung, die als Alter Ego des Moderators durchgehen könnten.

Es wäre besser, wenn die Moderation bei solch aktiver Beteiligung mit einem eigenen 'privaten' Account posten würde, um nicht Mitglieder anderer Meinung das Gefühl zu vermitteln, in die Ecke gedrängt zu werden.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, um die Meinungsfreiheit im Rahmen der Forenregeln auch zu gewährleisten, sollte sich die Moderation auf neutrale und sachliche Beiträge beschränken.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was dort alles gelöscht wurde und bin in diesem Thread auch nicht der Meinung des Moderators, aber manche haben dort wirklich einen sehr starken Hang zum OT.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Mai 2014)

Allgemein nimmt die OT in der Rumpelkammer wieder zu...


----------



## Monsjo (2. Mai 2014)

Was hast du erwartet? Ohne einen allgemeinen Spamthread wird halt woanders gelabert.  
War auch nicht anders zu erwarten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Was hast du erwartet? Ohne einen allgemeinen Spamthread wird halt woanders gelabbert.
> War auch nicht anders zu erwarten.


 
Ja mich stört es ja nicht. Aber die Wächter sind da hinterher 

Bestes Beispiel "Der was freut euch gerade total"-Thread


----------



## Goyoma (2. Mai 2014)

Bestes Paradebeispiel: Ich.

Ich bin keiner der Streit sucht, gerne Verwarnungen oder gar Punkte bekommen möchte.

Sieht man auf mein Profil ist das nun schon schon zum 4. Mal passiert. 

Ich fasse mir da, um ehrlich zu sein schon an den Kopf. Ich bin keiner der herummeckert wegen so etwas. 

Ich beleidige auch niemanden, wenn ich mal eine Verwarnung bekomme.

Aber ich hätte mich gefreut, wenn ich einfach erstmal darauf hingewiesen werden könnte. Nein. Gleich Verwarnungen.

Ich bin weiß Gott keiner der daraus einen Aufstand macht, aber einfach eine Nachricht an mich wie: "Unterlasse das doch bitte in Zukunft" - hätte auch gereicht. 

Hätte ich das was ich getan habe dann wieder gemacht, ist die Verwarnung völlig gerechtfertigt.

Nicht jeder ist perfekt, aber wenigstens erstmal eine Chance zum Nachdenken kann man ja wohl jeden heben in Form einer privstnachricht mit einer Vorwarnung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2014)

Du machst dir wegen den Punkten ein bisschen zu viel Stress. 

Ich habe insgesamt 6 Punkte bekommen, war aber nie gesperrt. 
Meine Art zu diskutieren habe ich nach den Verwarnungen angepasst und mich nicht großartig darüber aufgeregt, auch wenn mir nicht alles eingegangen ist und jetzt sind alle Punkte abgelaufen.


----------



## Goyoma (2. Mai 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Du machst dir wegen den Punkten ein bisschen zu viel Stress.
> 
> Ich habe insgesamt 6 Punkte bekommen, war aber nie gesperrt.
> Meine Art zu diskutieren habe ich nach den Verwarnungen angepasst und mich nicht großartig darüber aufgeregt, auch wenn mir nicht alles eingegangen ist und jetzt sind alle Punkte abgelaufen.



Das mag sein.

Ich glaube da verstehst du mich falsch.
Als ich die bekam habe ich nicht diskutiert. Im Gegenteil. Habe mich ja noch entschultigt. 

Okay.


----------



## keinnick (2. Mai 2014)

Wenn Du Dich tatsächlich ungerecht behandelt fühlst, ist das eine gute Gelegenheit im Modforum zu posten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/besprechung-moderativer-massnahmen/3422

 Hier wird Dir da niemand wirklich helfen können.


----------



## Goyoma (2. Mai 2014)

Danke keinnick.

Ich wollte meine Ansicht bzw. Meinung hier einfach miteinbinden. 

Das man sich an das ModForum wendet wenn man sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt weis ich


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Das mag sein.
> 
> Ich glaube da verstehst du mich falsch.
> Als ich die bekam habe ich nicht diskutiert. Im Gegenteil. Habe mich ja noch entschultigt.
> ...


Man bekommt auch Punkte dafür, wenn man keine Beiträge schreibt? 

Einen Punkt habe ich mal von einem befreundeten Mod bekommen, wo eine einfache PN das Gleiche bewirkt hätte und da ging es um etwas, das ich hier ca. 2 Jahre lang gemacht habe, also quasi auf Gewohnheitsrecht pochen hätte können, aber da ich nicht gesperrt wurde, war es mir die Mühe nicht Wert.


----------



## Goyoma (2. Mai 2014)

? Nein.

Als ich den Punkt bekam bzw. Ich die Nachricht bekam das ich verwarnt wurde, habe ich mich noch entschultigt und nicht herumdiskutiert.

Okay, so ähnlich war es bei mir auch.


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit nehmen die Löschungen in diversen Threads aus 'Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft' wieder stark zu.
> 
> In den meisten Fällen handelt es sich dabei nach Begründung der Moderation um Spam, vor allem wenn an der Moderation selbst Kritik geübt wird.


Dazu muss dann unterschieden werden, ob die Kritik angebracht ist und ins Thema passt. Bei einem direkten Ansprechen des Mods, sollte man das per PN machen, da der Post ansonsten OT ist.



> Man muss auch in zunehmendem Maße feststellen, dass der zuständige Moderator selbst einer der fleißigsten politischen Schreiber in diesem Forum ist. Leider mit dem Nebeneffekt, dass er dies im Rahmen seiner Moderationstätigkeit und unter Vernachlässigung der gebotenen Neutralität tut.


Jeder darf seine eigene Meinung haben und diese auch Kund tun. Ein Mod ebenfalls. 



> In Kielwasser dieser vom Moderator verfassten Postings bewegen sich dann diverse Mitglieder ähnlicher Gesinnung, die als Alter Ego des Moderators durchgehen könnten.
> 
> Es wäre besser, wenn die Moderation bei solch aktiver Beteiligung mit einem eigenen 'privaten' Account posten würde, um nicht Mitglieder anderer Meinung das Gefühl zu vermitteln, in die Ecke gedrängt zu werden.


Im ersten Satz unterstellst du einem Mod einen Doppelaccount und im zweiten Satz befürwortest du das? Irgendwie nicht schlüssig  Und es wäre auch nicht durchsetzbar, da Doppelaccs so gut wie generell verboten sind.



> Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, um die Meinungsfreiheit im Rahmen der Forenregeln auch zu gewährleisten, sollte sich die Moderation auf neutrale und sachliche Beiträge beschränken.


Und nicht mehr die eigene Meinung vertreten? Ich bin hier ehrenamtlich und werde auch weiterhin bei Themen meine Meinung posten, jedoch bei moderativen Maßnahmen neutral und sachlich bleiben. Schließlich ist letzeres das, was zählt und du wahrscheinlich auch meinst. 



Goyoma schrieb:


> Bestes Paradebeispiel: Ich.
> 
> Ich bin keiner der Streit sucht, gerne Verwarnungen oder gar Punkte bekommen möchte.
> Sieht man auf mein Profil ist das nun schon schon zum 4. Mal passiert.
> ...



Na ja, du wurdest für einen Vorfall im MP schon ermahnt und das hast dann gerechtfertigt beim nächsten Verstoß Punkte bekommen. Also kannst du nicht von "bitte doch vorher erstmal ermahnen" sprechen, das wurde nämlich getan. 
Btw. kann deine Punkte niemand sehen. Das können nur Du und Wir.


----------



## Goyoma (2. Mai 2014)

Okay.

Der MP bzw diese Verstoße sind gerechtfertigt, dass stimmt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, was dort alles gelöscht wurde und bin in diesem Thread auch nicht der Meinung des Moderators, aber manche haben dort wirklich einen sehr starken Hang zum OT.


 
Gelöscht wurden
- die, von Speed4Fun genannten, Beiträge zum Thema "Moderation", die nun wirklich offensichtlich nicht zum Thema "Ukraine" gehören
- mehrere Diskussionen primär zur USA (z.B. deren Bedeutung für den technischen Fortschritt), die eben so wenig etwas mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun haben

Den Löschungen vorrausgegangen sind eine ganze Reihe von Hinweisen auf die Forenregeln, Bitten um die Unterlassung von Offtopic-Spam und die damit einhergehende Duldung diverser Posts, die sich eigentlich schon etwas zu weit jenseits der vorgegebenen Grenzen befanden.

Gelöscht wurden übrigens jeweils alle an diesen Offtopic-Diskussionen beteiligten Posts, also von beiden Seiten. Wie hieraus der Eindruck parteiischer Eingriff seitens der Moderation entstehen, ist für mich _nicht_ nachvollziehbar. Zudem besteht die Möglichkeit, sollten wir doch mal regelwidrige Posts "einer Seite" übersehen, die Möglichkeit, diese zu melden - da liegt mir aber nichts vor.

Generell halten wir uns im WPW-Forum extrem zurück, was moderative Maßnahmen in Bezug auf Inhalte angeht - eben damit es nicht zu politischer Zensur kommt (Grenzen findet die Zurückhaltung natürlich irgendwann in den gesetzlichen Vorgaben, z.B. wenn schwerwiegende Unterstellungen geäußert werden, für die sich keinerlei seriöse Belege finden). Selbst bei sehr offensichtlichem Offtopic wird i.d.R. vorher mündlich im Thread gemahnt, so dass jemand, der in hitziger Debatte etwas vom Kurs abgewichen ist, nicht direkt Kärtchen erhält.
Wenn aber, trotz mehrfacher und ausdrücklicher Hinweise im konkreten Einzelfall, immer noch der Meinung ist, Regeln wären für andere da, dann müssen wir irgendwann mal anfangen, klarzustellen, dass dem nicht so ist und Regeln für alle gelten. Und wer vorsätzlich und bewusst dagegen verstößt, der bekommt Ärger. Provokateure wollen und brauchen wir hier nicht.


Bezüglich der Anregung, Moderatoren sollten sich nicht an Diskussionen beteiligen, kann ich mich nur MalkaianChild anschließen:
Wir sind hier aus Spaß und Interesse am Forum. Moderieren tun wir ehrenamtlich, damit besagter Spaß auch erhalten bleibt. Es wird sich sicherlich niemand finden, der den Job macht, wenn dass umgekehrt ein Teilnahme-Verbot am Forum bedeutet. Und Zweitaccounts sind dafür ganz sicher keine Lösung, sondern die Krone der Intransparenz.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Was hast du erwartet? Ohne einen allgemeinen Spamthread wird halt woanders gelabert.
> War auch nicht anders zu erwarten.


 Hab ich vor längerem auch gemeint.
Und als Begründung für einen üblen OT Post geführt. (und zwar schon in diesem) 



Wieso gibts den "Was freut euch Thread" eigentlich noch, aber den "Was nervt euch Thread" nicht mehr?
Nur weil im einen mal ein paar Trolle waren und im anderen nicht? 
Was sollte diese falls sie mal wieder vorbei kommen daran hindern jetzt einfach in den "Was freut euch Thread" zu gehen?
Oder  denkt echt jemand die machen sich nicht die Mühe einen weiteren  Doppelaccount zu erstellen, nur weil es LT, DMÜD und "Was nervt euch  gerade" nicht mehr gibt?


----------



## Speed4Fun (2. Mai 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Im ersten Satz unterstellst du einem Mod einen Doppelaccount und im zweiten Satz befürwortest du das? Irgendwie nicht schlüssig  Und es wäre auch nicht durchsetzbar, da Doppelaccs so gut wie generell verboten sind.



Na unterstellen möchte ich da nichts. Mir ist lediglich aufgefallen, dass das Mitglied Threshold seine Beiträgen sehr oft in deinem Kielwasser meinungsgleich und oft auch zeitgleich postest. Eventuell nutzen einzelne Mitglieder auch nur die Gelegenheit, den meinungsgleichen Moderator als Räumschild zu nutzen. Oder es ist einfach nur Zufall.



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Und nicht mehr die eigene Meinung vertreten? Ich bin hier ehrenamtlich und werde auch weiterhin bei Themen meine Meinung posten, jedoch bei moderativen Maßnahmen neutral und sachlich bleiben. Schließlich ist letzeres das, was zählt und du wahrscheinlich auch meinst.



Selbstredend. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Nutzen eines Mod-Accounts für solche Zwecke allerdings nicht optimal. Siehe oben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gelöscht wurden übrigens jeweils alle an diesen Offtopic-Diskussionen beteiligten Posts, also von beiden Seiten. Wie hieraus der Eindruck parteiischer Eingriff seitens der Moderation entstehen, ist für mich nachvollziehbar. Zudem besteht die Möglichkeit, sollten wir doch mal regelwidrige Posts "einer Seite" übersehen, die Möglichkeit, diese zu melden - da liegt mir aber nichts vor.



Es freut mich, dass es für dich wenigstens nachvollziehbar ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Anregung, Moderatoren sollten sich nicht an Diskussionen beteiligen, kann ich mich nur MalkaianChild anschließen:
> Wir sind hier aus Spaß und Interesse am Forum. Moderieren tun wir ehrenamtlich, damit besagter Spaß auch erhalten bleibt. Es wird sich sicherlich niemand finden, der den Job macht, wenn dass umgekehrt ein Teilnahme-Verbot am Forum bedeutet. Und Zweitaccounts sind dafür ganz sicher keine Lösung, sondern die Krone der Intransparenz.


 
Meine Vorschlag mit dem Mehrfach-Account war sicher nicht ausgereift, eine bessere Idee habe ich allerdings nicht. Es sei denn, der Plattformbetreiber würde dies für administrative und moderative Zwecke unterstützen. Es wäre eben ein rein psychologischer Effekt.


----------



## Nils_93 (2. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Anregung, Moderatoren sollten sich nicht an Diskussionen beteiligen, kann ich mich nur MalkaianChild anschließen:
> Wir sind hier aus Spaß und Interesse am Forum. Moderieren tun wir ehrenamtlich, damit besagter Spaß auch erhalten bleibt. Es wird sich sicherlich niemand finden, der den Job macht, wenn dass umgekehrt ein Teilnahme-Verbot am Forum bedeutet. Und Zweitaccounts sind dafür ganz sicher keine Lösung, sondern die Krone der Intransparenz.


 
Finde ich gut, nur eine Anregung:

Lasst uns Nutzer doch durch ein Banner/Label erkennen ob das was ihr gerade schreibt "Eure Meinung" ist oder ob ihr "Im Dienst" seid. Dann ist es Transparent und leichter für die Nutzer zu unterscheiden wie eure Aussagen zu werten sind. Sonst weiß man nicht ob ein "Das war jetzt aber unpassend/(OT)/unfreundlich" die Meinung des Moderators ist oder ob es sich um eine offitielle Mahnung handelt...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2014)

Auch wenn etwas im OT als Diskussion vorhanden ist kann man auch da vom Thema vorzüglich abschweifen, und genau das ist dann eben Spam. Ich habe es ja selbst schon oft genug mitbekommen und auch mir passiert es mal das ich auch mal das Ziel aus den Augen verliere.
 Ein Zweitaccount oder ein Teilnahmeverbot ist ja wirklich daneben und ich glaube kaum das sich jemand hinter den Mods versteckt oder gar versucht eine bestimmte Körperöffnung zu entern. Hier haben alle die gleichen Rechte, nur das die Men in Black für Ordnung sorgen damit das Forum nicht aus dem Ruder läuft. Ohne ist eben kein Forum möglich und daher ist es auch kein Wunder das sich kaum jemand um so einen Posten reißt wenn man von einer Gruppe als Spaßbremse, Hauklotz oder was auch immer angesehen wird.

 Wer eine Warnung bekommt hat ja selbst die Ursache gesetzt und sicherlich könnte man mit einer PN etwas anders lösen, aber Menschen sind unterschiedlich wie auch die Schreibweise und vom " Recht " her gleich auch wenn es manchen nicht so klar wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Na unterstellen möchte ich da nichts. Mir ist lediglich aufgefallen, dass das Mitglied Threshold seine Beiträgen sehr oft in deinem Kielwasser meinungsgleich und oft auch zeitgleich postest. Eventuell nutzen einzelne Mitglieder auch nur die Gelegenheit, den meinungsgleichen Moderator als Räumschild zu nutzen. Oder es ist einfach nur Zufall.



Ich glaube, im Falle von Treshold ist Zufall die einzig passende Erklärung. Aber da er diesen Thread hier afaik verfolgt, wird er sicherlich eine Zeile dazu schreiben. (Sobald er sich vom Lachkrampf erholt und es zurück an die Tastatur geschafft hat  )



> Es freut mich, dass es für dich wenigstens nachvollziehbar ist.



AAAAAAarrrrrrrgggghhhhhh. Warum ist ausgerechnet "nicht" ein Wort, dass so gerne verloren geht? 



> Meine Vorschlag mit dem Mehrfach-Account war sicher nicht ausgereift, eine bessere Idee habe ich allerdings nicht. Es sei denn, der Plattformbetreiber würde dies für administrative und moderative Zwecke unterstützen. Es wäre eben ein rein psychologischer Effekt.





Nils_93 schrieb:


> Finde ich gut, nur eine Anregung:
> Lasst uns Nutzer doch durch ein Banner/Label erkennen ob das was ihr gerade schreibt "Eure Meinung" ist oder ob ihr "Im Dienst" seid. Dann ist es Transparent und leichter für die Nutzer zu unterscheiden wie eure Aussagen zu werten sind. Sonst weiß man nicht ob ein "Das war jetzt aber unpassend/(OT)/unfreundlich" die Meinung des Moderators ist oder ob es sich um eine offitielle Mahnung handelt...


 
Also wenn da größerer Bedarf besteht/sich Nutzer allgemein durch mitdiskutierende Mods eingeschüchtert fühlen, könnte man sich vielleicht etwas überlegen. In anderen Foren sind z.B. bestimmte Textfarben für Mods reserviert und werden konsequent für moderative Äußerungen genutzt.

Ich für meinen Teile halte/sehe es bislang so:
Es ist das Recht jedes Nutzers, an die Einhaltung der Forenregeln zu erinnern. Wenn ich ganz normal im Text darauf hinweise, dann mache ich das, wie jeder andere User auch.
Will ich als Mod klarstellen, dass die Tolleranzschwelle erreicht ist, dann kennzeichne ich dies meist mit einem "moderative Anmerkung:" oder "moderativer Hinweis:" o.ä., meist auch fett hervorgehoben (damit niemand sagen kann, er hätte es beim querlesen übersehen) und am Ende oder -meist- Anfang meiner Posts, noch vor etwaigen Quotes. Wenn es wirklich ernst wird, weise ich in diesem Rahmen auch ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass weiterer Spam geahndet werden wird.
So sollte die moderative Anweisung/Zurechtweisung eigentlich klar erkennbar sein - aber ich weiß nicht, ob die "Normalnutzer-Bitte" vielleicht falsch rüberkommt?
(nicht dass es ein großes Problem wäre, wenn jemand sich daraufhin zuviel Mühe bei der Spam-Vermeidung gibt  )


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Na unterstellen möchte ich da nichts. Mir ist lediglich aufgefallen, dass das Mitglied Threshold seine Beiträgen sehr oft in deinem Kielwasser meinungsgleich und oft auch zeitgleich postest. Eventuell nutzen einzelne Mitglieder auch nur die Gelegenheit, den meinungsgleichen Moderator als Räumschild zu nutzen. Oder es ist einfach nur Zufall.


 
Soviel Zeit hätte ich gar nicht übrig, als das ich mit deinem Doppelacc hier noch zusätzlich posten könnte  Aber ich gebe dir Recht, das es bestimmt auch User gibt, die dann auf "schön Wetter" machen und einem Mod dann nach dem Mund reden, nur damit evtl. ein Vergehen nicht geahndet wird. 

Andererseits haben wir Mods ja auch unsere Lieblingshersteller und -themen und können somit auch zeigen, das wir nur Menschen und keine Bots sind (Böse Zungen behaupten, wir wären sogar Cyborgs ).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2014)

> Aber ich gebe dir Recht, das es bestimmt auch User gibt, die dann auf "schön Wetter" machen und einem Mod dann nach dem Mund reden, nur damit evtl. ein Vergehen nicht geahndet wird.


 Das wäre es doch das man " Schleimpunkte " einführt und mit den Karten verrechnen könnte .


> Will ich als Mod klarstellen, dass die Tolleranzschwelle erreicht ist, dann kennzeichne ich dies meist mit einem "moderative Anmerkung:" oder "moderativer Hinweis:" o.ä., meist auch fett hervorgehoben (damit niemand sagen kann, er hätte es beim querlesen übersehen) und am Ende oder -meist- Anfang meiner Posts, noch vor etwaigen Quotes. Wenn es wirklich ernst wird, weise ich in diesem Rahmen auch ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass weiterer Spam geahndet werden wird.
> So sollte die moderative Anweisung/Zurechtweisung eigentlich klar erkennbar sein - aber ich weiß nicht, ob die "Normalnutzer-Bitte" vielleicht falsch rüberkommt?
> (nicht dass es ein großes Problem wäre, wenn jemand sich daraufhin zuviel Mühe bei der Spam-Vermeidung gibt  )


 
 Kam in meinen Augen bisher wenigstens als solche an und bei vielen wo ich es mit verfolgte auch


----------



## Speed4Fun (3. Mai 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Soviel Zeit hätte ich gar nicht übrig, als das ich mit deinem Doppelacc hier noch zusätzlich posten könnte  Aber ich gebe dir Recht, das es bestimmt auch User gibt, die dann auf "schön Wetter" machen und einem Mod dann nach dem Mund reden, nur damit evtl. ein Vergehen nicht geahndet wird.
> 
> Andererseits haben wir Mods ja auch unsere Lieblingshersteller und -themen und können somit auch zeigen, das wir nur Menschen und keine Bots sind (Böse Zungen behaupten, wir wären sogar Cyborgs ).


 
Leider kann ich nicht einmal annähernd einschätzen, über welchen Zeitaufwand wir hier reden, wenn man in diesem Forum als Moderator tätig ist.

Und noch zusätzlich seinen Lieblingsthemen fröhnt.

Dass Mods allerdings keine Bots oder gar Cyborgs sind, ist mir nun wirklich neu.


----------



## Goyoma (3. Mai 2014)

Im Endeffeckt kann man über all die Moderatoren hier froh sein. Schaue ich mir andere Foren an, in diesen keine Moderatoren oder andere Leute für Ordnung sorgen, möchte man sich eigentlich sofort wieder abmelden.

Hier bleibt man stets sachlich und ohne Beleidigungen, dass ist schon sehr sehenswert bei der Vielzahl an Mitgliedern hier.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Leider kann ich nicht einmal annähernd einschätzen, über welchen Zeitaufwand wir hier reden, wenn man in diesem Forum als Moderator tätig ist.


 
Das kommt stark darauf an wie gerade die allgemeine "Forensituation" ist. Wenn alles ruhig ist sozusagen reichen 30 Minuten oder ne Stunde am Tag problemlos aus bzw. man kann auch mit wenigen Mods alles anfallende abarbeiten (sprich nicht jeder von uns muss jeden Tag hier sein, das geht ohnehin nicht).
Wenns aber rund geht  ist man auch schon mal mehrere Stunden täglich beschäftigt und die "Mannschaft" ist etwas größer da wir auch aus Erfahrung wissen wann mehr zu tun ist (neue Produkte deren NDA fällt wo riesen Diskussionen und die üblichen Fanboykriege kommen oder ganz simpel wenn Schulferien sind...).


----------



## keinnick (3. Mai 2014)

Warnt Euch die Redaktion eigentlich vor, sobald Beiträge geplant sind, in denen Begriffe wie "iPhone", "AMD", "Intel", "nVidia" oder "EA / Battlefield" das Kernthema sein werden?


----------



## Goyoma (3. Mai 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warnt Euch die Redaktion eigentlich vor, sobald Beiträge geplant sind, in denen Begriffe wie "iPhone", "AMD", "Intel", "nVidia" oder "EA / Battlefield" das Kernthema sein werden?



Nein.


----------



## keinnick (3. Mai 2014)

Danke, dass Du für Alki bzw. für die Mods geantwortet hast aber das war eh eine eher rhetorische Frage.


----------



## XE85 (3. Mai 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warnt Euch die Redaktion eigentlich vor, sobald Beiträge geplant sind ...



Ja, über eventuell moderationsaufwendige Threads, etwa der Launch von ersehnten Produkten im CPU und GPU Bereich, werden wir meistens vorab informiert.



> Nur weil im einen mal ein paar Trolle waren und im anderen nicht?
> Was sollte diese falls sie mal wieder vorbei kommen daran hindern jetzt einfach in den "Was freut euch Thread" zu gehen?


Zum Thema "Dass sind ja alles Trolle von aussen, was können wir dafür" muss ich auch was schreiben: Es fällt nämlich auf, gerade in letzter Zeit, dass bei OT und Spam (in der Ruka und vor allem in den Kammerspielen) nicht von irgendwelchen Usern ausgeht die sich gerade vor 5 Minuten angemeldet haben, sondern fast durchwegs von Usern die mittlerweile eigentlich wissen müssten wie das hier läuft. Das geht so weit das in einem Kammerspiel ganz ungeniert Verkaufsangebote gemacht werden - von Usern mit >2k Beiträgen und mehr als 5 jähriger Mitglidschaft. Und, was in meinen Augen besonders verwunderlich ist, gibt es allen ernstes User die hier im Thread über schließungen in der Ruka jammern, auf der anderen Seite aber genau das, mit OT und Spam in entsprechenden Threads, provozieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2014)

...aber bitte jetzt nicht mit Fragen löchern a la "Wann kommt Broadwell/Haswell/sonst irgend ein well", auch wenn wirs wissen/wüssten dürfen wirs nicht verraten. 

Es ist auch eher selten dass sowas passiert einfach weil ja auch nicht jeden Monat so ein neues Stück Hardware erscheint. Das sind aber eben die Tage wos richtig rund geht, man erinnere sich mal an den Krieg im Grafikkartenbereich als die TITAN released wurde... oder eben Tage wo die Trolle wieder Urlaub haben wie Anfang des Jahres. -.-


----------



## Adi1 (3. Mai 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob hier jemals ein Mod eine Verwarnung bzw. Punkte bekommen hat ?

 Wäre ja möglich, dass einem  Mod mal die Nerven durchgegangen sind.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Mai 2014)

Manche hatten Punkte vor ihrer Beförderung und einer hat zu Testzwecken einen Punkt bekommen, ansonsten hackt eine Krähe einer anderen kein Auge aus.


----------



## Metalic (3. Mai 2014)

Wegen mir hat ein Mod mal fast die nerven verloren. Auch wenn er das wohl abstreiten würde...


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2014)

Was auch daran liegt, dass man als Mod anderen Mods rein technisch überhaupt keine Karten verpassen kann.

In Prosa ist es aber durchaus schon vorgekommen, dass ein Mod einem anderen Mod oder einem Redi nahegelegt hat einen Post zu überdenken.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Mai 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was auch daran liegt, dass man als Mod anderen Mods rein technisch überhaupt keine Karten verpassen kann.


 
 Achso, dass wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Mai 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was auch daran liegt, dass man als Mod anderen Mods rein technisch überhaupt keine Karten verpassen kann.


Das war doch früher möglich, oder?


----------



## Speed4Fun (3. Mai 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> keinnick schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warnt Euch die Redaktion eigentlich vor, sobald Beiträge geplant sind, in denen Begriffe wie "iPhone", "AMD", "Intel", "nVidia" oder "EA / Battlefield" das Kernthema sein werden?
> ...


 
War das jetzt ein freudscher Versprecher oder ein Mehrfach-Account?


----------



## McZonk (3. Mai 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Wegen mir hat ein Mod mal fast die nerven verloren. Auch wenn er das wohl abstreiten würde...


 Solange es beim fast geblieben ist, ist ja alles in Ordnung... Wir sind auch nur Menschen. 


Nailgun schrieb:


> Das war doch früher möglich, oder?


 Meinst du wir haben damals unsere sardistische Ader voll ausgelebt und uns immer gegenseitig eine reingedrückt?  Nein, im Ernst: das ging noch nie.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Mai 2014)

Nein, da früher nicht mal eure Beiträge gelöscht wurden. 
Zu Testzwecken wurde aber mal ein Punkt verteilt, aber ob der auch verteilt werden konnte, weiß ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2014)

Admins können Mods verwarnen. Afair hat Stephan das auch mal getestet.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Mai 2014)

Als Falk noch da war, haben wir das über meinen Account getestet. Der Sinn dahinter war, sicherzustellen, dass die Ermahnung/Verwarnung auch garantiert per E-Mail an den User geht, damit dieser auch bei einer Sperre weiß warum er gesperrt wurde.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte vor meiner "Beförderung" mal Punkte bekommen, weil meine Sig nicht mehr stimmte. Da war der damalige Mod leider sehr übereifrig und ich hab mich auch maßlos darüber geärgert, weil ich die Signaturumstellung nicht mitbekommen hatte. Von daher gebe ich persönlich nur gleich Punkte, wenn das Vergehen Vorsatz war oder man den moderativen Hinweis gar nicht übersehen konnte bzw. die Regeln eindeutig waren


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Na unterstellen möchte ich da nichts. Mir ist lediglich aufgefallen, dass das Mitglied Threshold seine Beiträgen sehr oft in deinem Kielwasser meinungsgleich und oft auch zeitgleich postest. Eventuell nutzen einzelne Mitglieder auch nur die Gelegenheit, den meinungsgleichen Moderator als Räumschild zu nutzen. Oder es ist einfach nur Zufall.


 
Ich teile halt die Meinung von ruyven bei diesem Thema. Aber sonst haben wir auch sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen.
Und viele Posts in diesem Thread muss ich nicht kommentieren. Ich greife nur vereinzelt was auf.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube, im Falle von Treshold ist Zufall die einzig passende Erklärung. Aber da er diesen Thread hier afaik verfolgt, wird er sicherlich eine Zeile dazu schreiben. (Sobald er sich vom Lachkrampf erholt und es zurück an die Tastatur geschafft hat  )



So sieht es aus. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob hier jemals ein Mod eine Verwarnung bzw. Punkte bekommen hat ?



Wenn du Mod bist kann dich nur noch ein Admin auf den Teppich zurück holen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Mai 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Als Falk noch da war, haben wir das über meinen Account getestet. Der Sinn dahinter war, sicherzustellen, dass die Ermahnung/Verwarnung auch garantiert per E-Mail an den User geht, damit dieser auch bei einer Sperre weiß warum er gesperrt wurde.


Die haben dir aber schon gesagt, dass du nur aus "Spaß" gesperrt wurdest, oder? 


MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor meiner "Beförderung" mal Punkte bekommen, weil meine Sig nicht mehr stimmte. Da war der damalige Mod leider sehr übereifrig und ich hab mich auch maßlos darüber geärgert, weil ich die Signaturumstellung nicht mitbekommen hatte. Von daher gebe ich persönlich nur gleich Punkte, wenn das Vergehen Vorsatz war oder man den moderativen Hinweis gar nicht übersehen konnte bzw. die Regeln eindeutig waren


Damit bist du wohl der einzige aktive User, der den Krieg der Signaturen nicht mitbekommen hat.


----------



## ebastler (3. Mai 2014)

Ich war bei den Mosfetkillern mal kurz davor, einen anderen Mod zu bannen... Der hatte eine Zeichenfolge in der Signatur, die, dank eines damaligen Safari-Bugs, Macs und iOS Geräte zum Absturz gebracht hat. Rausnehmen wollte er sie auch nicht, bis dann der Admin eingriff...


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Mai 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Damit bist du wohl der einzige aktive User, der den Krieg der Signaturen nicht mitbekommen hat.


Das war lange vor der Diskussion mit der_Knoben. Damals war ich noch ein normaler User


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das kommt stark darauf an wie gerade die allgemeine "Forensituation" ist. Wenn alles ruhig ist sozusagen reichen 30 Minuten oder ne Stunde am Tag problemlos aus bzw. man kann auch mit wenigen Mods alles anfallende abarbeiten (sprich nicht jeder von uns muss jeden Tag hier sein, das geht ohnehin nicht).
> Wenns aber rund geht  ist man auch schon mal mehrere Stunden täglich beschäftigt und die "Mannschaft" ist etwas größer da wir auch aus Erfahrung wissen wann mehr zu tun ist (neue Produkte deren NDA fällt wo riesen Diskussionen und die üblichen Fanboykriege kommen oder ganz simpel wenn Schulferien sind...).



Toll sind auch Leute, die sich auf einer Mission gegen die Moderation sehen. Der Rekord liegt z.B. bei deutlich über 60 Accounts und das erfordert dann z.T. einiges an manueller Nachkontrolle. Oder Personen, die sich nur anmelden, um Werbung für ihr Unternehmen, ihre (politisch-extremistische-)Organisation o.ä. zu machen und die als einzelne Posts eigentlich gar nicht auffallen würden, aber systematisch in allen möglichen Threads mit der gleichen Message auftauchen...




XE85 schrieb:


> Ja, über eventuell moderationsaufwendige Threads, etwa der Launch von ersehnten Produkten im CPU und GPU Bereich, werden wir meistens vorab informiert.



Wobei das in der Praxis auch nur bedingt etwas nützt, denn wir haben ja auch noch einen normalen Tagesablauf und AMD/Intel/Nvidia wollen ihre Release-Zeitpunkte einfach nicht anpassen 
D.h. wir wissen dann, dass einem bestimmten Tag am Nachmittag MTZ ein großer Launch (Produkt nicht - auch wenn man es sich anhand von Leaks denken kann) stattfindet. Aber wir wissen auch, dass wir erst am Abend online sein werden... 

Für den Gesamtaufwand wichtiger sind aber eher die Ferienzeiten.


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Toll sind auch Leute, die sich auf einer Mission gegen die Moderation sehen. Der Rekord liegt z.B. bei deutlich über 60 Accounts und das erfordert dann z.T. einiges an manueller Nachkontrolle. Oder Personen, die sich nur anmelden, um Werbung für ihr Unternehmen, ihre (politisch-extremistische-)Organisation o.ä. zu machen und die als einzelne Posts eigentlich gar nicht auffallen würden, aber systematisch in allen möglichen Threads mit der gleichen Message auftauchen...



Aha, dann ist das Thema "Schattenwölfe" verbannt worden. *Gut so!
*


----------



## Softy (3. Mai 2014)

So, ich bin (nach meiner völlig gerechtfertigten ) Sperre wieder da, aber nur kurz -  mehr dazu unten im Text.

 Ich habe mir nun die letzten 10 Seiten dieses Threads angetan, Fazit: völlige Zeitverschwendung. Merkt Ihr denn nicht, dass hier seit Anbeginn des Threads nur rumgeeiert wird? 

 Aber das Geilste ist ja, dass genau die Mods, die nach wie vor mit dem Knüppel durchs Forum rennen, hier im Thread am aktivsten sind  Aber ist sicherlich toll, auf der einen Seite weiterhin ontopic Posts zu löschen und willkürlich Punkte und Sperren zu verteilen, und auf der anderen Seite sich hier weiter als "netter Mod" mit dem Willen zur Verbesserung der "Moderation" zu profilieren. Irgendwie Schizo, was? 

Zu meiner Sperre: Ich finde es wirklich ausgesprochen gerecht, wenn ein User für das gleiche "Vergehen" einen Punkt bekommt und ich für 4 Wochen gesperrt werde, das unterstreicht Eure moderative Kompetenz wirklich außerordentlich   Aber ist halt die einfachste Möglichkeit, "unbequeme" User, die die "Moderation" kritisieren, einfach mal für ein paar Wochen an die frische Luft zu setzen 


Die letzten Wochen war ich im Luxx unterwegs (Nickname: Profil: Alter Schwede - Forum de Luxx) und was soll ich sagen? Meine bisherigen Kontakte mit den  Moderatoren und Supermoderatoren waren ausnahmslos freundlich, meine Anliegen wurden in kürzester Zeit auf nette und kompetente Art beantwortet, da könnt Ihr  Euch ein paar Scheiben abschneiden. Sind halt keine Wichtigtuer, sondern agieren auf einem Niveau mit den anderen Usern (nur so als Tipp ). Komisch, dass ich mit den Mod's im Luxx super zurecht komme. Aber ihr seid natürlich unfehlbar, also muss es wohl doch an mir liegen  

 Ich wünsche Euch noch viel Spaß bei Eurer Tätigkeit als Oberlehrer / Kindergärtner / Ausübung virtueller "Macht", aber irgendwie muss man ja das Versagen im RL kompensieren.

 Ich werde hier jeden falls erst wieder zurückkommen, wenn sich hier grundlegend was geändert hat, konkret, wenn ein paar "Mods" ihren Hut nehmen, bzw. gelernt haben Moderator von Diktator zu unterscheiden, denn ich habe keine Lust,  mich von irgendwelchen Idioten schikanieren zu lassen, wenn ich meine Freizeit dafür aufwende, anderen Usern zu helfen.

 Ich kann jetzt schon die überaus kompetenten Antworten von seiten der Moderation riechen, aber keine Sorge, ich werde sie nicht lesen (s.o. -> Zeitverschwendung). Wer will, findet mich im Luxx, ein Forum in dem kompetente Mods agieren, in dem solche Threads gar nicht erst notwendig sind und alles eine Spur... de*LUXX*er abläuft 

 P.S. So, jetzt könnt ihr wieder nach Herzenslust löschen  und zensieren, ist mir wayne. An eurer Stelle würde ich gleich diesen Thread hier auch dicht machen, denn wie man sieht, hat der leider gar nichts gebracht. Ach nee, geht ja nicht, denn hier ist eine ausgezeichnete Plattform entstanden, auf der  ein paar "Moderatoren" weiter ihrem Profilierungsdrang nachgehen und sich beweihräuchern können, weil sie ihre ach so wertvolle Freizeit hier zum "Wohl" der Community opfern.  



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Moderieren tun wir ehrenamtlich, damit besagter Spaß auch erhalten bleibt.


 Äääh. Ja. Genau. Made my Day    Fragt sich nur, der Spaß für wen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> An eurer Stelle würde ich gleich diesen Thread hier auch dicht machen


 
Würde ich auch meinen. Es kochen doch eh immer wieder nur die Gemüter hoch.


----------



## Monsjo (3. Mai 2014)

Was natürlich vollkommen grundlos ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Was natürlich vollkommen grundlos ist.


 
Wieso grundlos? Es wurde doch schon auf mehreren Seiten die Meinung bzw Ansicht der Leute hier geklärt und was will man da noch großartig schreiben?

Man kommt doch eh nie wirklich auf einen Nenner.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Mai 2014)

@Softy: Dein Verhalten in deinem letzten Post ist wirklich unterste Schublade. 

Die letzten Punkte hast du für sexistische Posts an einer Pinwand bekommen. Soviel zum Thema "Niveau". Und so, wie du dich hier verhälst, kannst du mir persönlich gestohlen bleiben. Denn dein Verhalten hier finde ich "sich profilieren zu wollen". Aber da du ja über 40.000 Beiträge hast, siehst du dich ja auch nicht im Unrecht. Bleib von mir aus im Luxx.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2014)

Es wird niemand gezwungen dieses Forum zu nutzen. Will man es aber tun sollte man sich auch an die Regeln halten.
Daher kann ich es nur begrüßen wenn jemand dem die Regeln nicht gefallen das Forum einfach nicht nutzt. Ich denke das macht beiden Seiten das Leben einfacher.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2014)

> Zu meiner Sperre: Ich finde es wirklich ausgesprochen gerecht, wenn ein User für das gleiche "Vergehen" einen Punkt bekommt und ich für 4 Wochen gesperrt werde, das unterstreicht Eure moderative Kompetenz wirklich außerordentlich   Aber ist halt die einfachste Möglichkeit, "unbequeme" User, die die "Moderation" kritisieren, einfach mal für ein paar Wochen an die frische Luft zu setzen


 Hm, ich kann zwar deinen Unmut verstehen aber ob einem das hilft mit der groben Keule um sich zu schlagen? Zu dem was im OT abgeht kann ich nix sagen da ich mich dort nur sehr sehr selten aufhalte. ich weiß wohl das so manche Schreibereien von dir eher Seerohrtiefe hatten und wenn man öfters mit dem Finger im Honigtopf war die Strafen eben leider ansteigen im Wiederholungsfall. Daher kann dein gegenüber natürlich mit einem blauen Auge davon kommen. Ich glaube eher nicht das wenn man etwas kritisiert und dabei fachlich / sachlich bleibt es von der Gegenseite mit Payback Punkte belohnt wird, das sind halt meine Feststellungen von 10 Jahren Forentätigkeiten in verschiedensten Foren wenn man nicht gerade nachtreten mit Ansage betreibt. Wir sind eben alle unterschiedlich und reagieren daher entsprechend.
 Bei mir selbst ist auch schon so manches in der Versenkung verschwunden auch wenn es nur ein Nebensatz war den man hätte löschen können ( was ja auch oft genug gemacht wurde ), aber jeder macht es eben nach eigenem Ermessen.


> ... Soviel zum Thema "Niveau". Und so, wie du dich hier verhälst, *kannst du mir persönlich gestohlen bleiben*. Denn dein Verhalten hier finde ich "sich profilieren zu wollen". Aber da du ja über 40.000 Beiträge hast, siehst du dich ja auch nicht im Unrecht. *Bleib von mir aus im Luxx*.


 Sicherlich bist du angefressen aber ob da unbedingt der markierte Bereich hier in die Öffentlichkeit passt? ich finde die Zeilen eher unpassend und als Mod sollte man vielleicht darüber stehen und nicht unbedingt noch Öl ins Feuer gießen.


----------



## Softy (3. Mai 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Die letzten Punkte hast du für sexistische Posts an einer Pinwand bekommen. Soviel zum Thema "Niveau". Und so, wie du dich hier verhälst, kannst du mir persönlich gestohlen bleiben. Denn dein Verhalten hier finde ich "sich profilieren zu wollen". Aber da du ja über 40.000 Beiträge hast, siehst du dich ja auch nicht im Unrecht. Bleib von mir aus im Luxx.



Sorry, aber zu so viel Bullshit in  nur 2 Zeilen muss ich doch noch kurz eingehen.



> Die letzten Punkte hast du für sexistische Posts an einer Pinwand bekommen


Ich dachte immer, der Grund für eine Sperre sei Sache zwischen der "Moderation" und dem betroffenen User. Wird zumindest hier immer an die große Glocke gehängt. Aber hey, machen wir mal 'ne Ausnahme   



> Aber da du ja über 40.000 Beiträge hast, siehst du dich ja auch nicht im Unrecht


Wenn Du mir jetzt noch erklären kannst, was mein Rechtsbewusstsein mit meiner Zahl der Posts hier im Forum zu tun hat, gibst Du Deinen Beitrag zumindest nicht mehr vollständig der Lächerlichkeit preis.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Mai 2014)

Ja, da hast du recht. Den Grund hätte ich nicht nennen dürfen, aber es hatte dir anscheinend auch nichts ausgemacht, das jeder user zu dem Zeitpunkt es öffentlich sehen konnte. Daher stell dich bitte nicht als Unschuldslamm dar. 
Was die "40k Beiträge" betrifft, wollte ich darauf anspielen, das du dir sehr viel raus nimmst in den threads.

Edit: sry, schreibe grad vom tablet. Das will mit der Tastatur nicht so ganz funzen.


----------



## GxGamer (3. Mai 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> So, ich bin (nach meiner völlig gerechtfertigten ) Sperre wieder da, aber nur kurz -  mehr dazu unten im Text.
> 
> Ich habe mir nun die letzten 10 Seiten dieses Threads angetan, Fazit: völlige Zeitverschwendung. Merkt Ihr denn nicht, dass hier seit Anbeginn des Threads nur rumgeeiert wird?
> 
> Aber das Geilste ist ja, dass genau die Mods, die nach wie vor mit dem Knüppel durchs Forum rennen, hier im Thread am aktivsten sind  Aber ist sicherlich toll, auf der einen Seite weiterhin ontopic Posts zu löschen und willkürlich Punkte und Sperren zu verteilen, und auf der anderen Seite sich hier weiter als "netter Mod" mit dem Willen zur Verbesserung der "Moderation" zu profilieren. Irgendwie Schizo, was?



Ich fühle mich mal nicht angesprochen, da ich nicht wirklich an diesem Thread teilnehme.



Softy schrieb:


> Zu meiner Sperre: Ich finde es wirklich ausgesprochen gerecht, wenn ein User für das gleiche "Vergehen" einen Punkt bekommt und ich für 4 Wochen gesperrt werde, das unterstreicht Eure moderative Kompetenz wirklich außerordentlich   Aber ist halt die einfachste Möglichkeit, "unbequeme" User, die die "Moderation" kritisieren, einfach mal für ein paar Wochen an die frische Luft zu setzen



Ich hab bis eben geglaubt, die Sperre wäre automatisch nach unserem Punktesystem ausgelöst worden.



Softy schrieb:


> Die letzten Wochen war ich im Luxx unterwegs (Nickname: Profil: Alter Schwede - Forum de Luxx) und was soll ich sagen? Meine bisherigen Kontakte mit den  Moderatoren und Supermoderatoren waren ausnahmslos freundlich, meine Anliegen wurden in kürzester Zeit auf nette und kompetente Art beantwortet, da könnt Ihr  Euch ein paar Scheiben abschneiden. Sind halt keine Wichtigtuer, sondern agieren auf einem Niveau mit den anderen Usern (nur so als Tipp ). Komisch, dass ich mit den Mod's im Luxx super zurecht komme. Aber ihr seid natürlich unfehlbar, also muss es wohl doch an mir liegen
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch noch viel Spaß bei Eurer Tätigkeit als Oberlehrer / Kindergärtner / Ausübung virtueller "Macht", aber irgendwie muss man ja das Versagen im RL kompensieren.



Wenn du den Mods dort auch so kommst, frag ich mich, wie lange noch. Versagen im RL. Ich glaube kaum das ich im RL versagt hab, zumindest hab ich keine Zeit für 43000 Posts in einem Forum. Entschuldigung, aber so wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es wieder heraus. Du hast kein Wissen über unsere Leben, verurteilst sie aber. Darf ich mir nun auch anmaßen dies von dir zu behaupten, wenn ich mich auf den Beitragszähler berufe?



Softy schrieb:


> Ich werde hier jeden falls erst wieder zurückkommen, wenn sich hier grundlegend was geändert hat, konkret, wenn ein paar "Mods" ihren Hut nehmen, bzw. gelernt haben Moderator von Diktator zu unterscheiden, denn ich habe keine Lust,  mich von irgendwelchen Idioten schikanieren zu lassen, wenn ich meine Freizeit dafür aufwende, anderen Usern zu helfen.



Schikaniert? Ich glaube du verwechselst gerade Schikane mit Bestrafung. Über das Maß der Bestrafung kann man aber durchaus reden. 



Softy schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt schon die überaus kompetenten Antworten von seiten der Moderation riechen, aber keine Sorge, ich werde sie nicht lesen (s.o. -> Zeitverschwendung). Wer will, findet mich im Luxx, ein Forum in dem kompetente Mods agieren, in dem solche Threads gar nicht erst notwendig sind und alles eine Spur... de*LUXX*er abläuft


 Mist, jetzt bin ich grad mittendrin und dann liest ers nichtmal. Hmm ja, gibts vieles das ich am Luxx auch schätze. Allen voran die besser gewählte und dezentere Werbung... 



Softy schrieb:


> P.S. So, jetzt könnt ihr wieder nach Herzenslust löschen  und zensieren, ist mir wayne. An eurer Stelle würde ich gleich diesen Thread hier auch dicht machen, denn wie man sieht, hat der leider gar nichts gebracht. Ach nee, geht ja nicht, denn hier ist eine ausgezeichnete Plattform entstanden, auf der  ein paar "Moderatoren" weiter ihrem Profilierungsdrang nachgehen und sich beweihräuchern können, weil sie ihre ach so wertvolle Freizeit hier zum "Wohl" der Community opfern.


 Hmm ja, nö. Mir auch. Schliessen wollte ich den auch, vor Monaten schon. Denn -oh Wunder- wer sich an gewisse Benimmregeln hält, hat auch keine Probleme hier mit den Mods. Du hingegen scheinst öfters Probleme/Stress zu haben? Muss wohl alles Schikane sein.


Softy schrieb:


> Äääh. Ja. Genau. Made my Day    Fragt sich nur, der Spaß für wen?


 


Softy schrieb:


> Sorry, aber zu so viel Bullshit in  nur 2 Zeilen muss ich doch noch kurz eingehen.
> 
> Ich dachte immer, der Grund für eine Sperre sei Sache zwischen der "Moderation" und dem betroffenen User. Wird zumindest hier immer an die große Glocke gehängt. Aber hey, machen wir mal 'ne Ausnahme



Ist es auch. DU suchst doch den Weg in der Öffentlichkeit. Ich werde deinen Wunsch respektieren und es nicht in der Öffentlichkeit breittreten. Du weisst doch worums geht. Kannst dich ja selbst zitieren (aber bitte zensiert) und dann wollen wir mal sehen, von wem die Community eher hält, dass der Bezug zur Realität verloren wurde. Denn ich weiss, welche Jokes ich öffentlich und welche ich mir eher für den privaten Freundeskreis aufspare.

Die ganzen Probleme hätten vermieden werden können, wenn man für sowas PRIVATE NACHRICHTEN nutzt. Betonung liegt auf PRIVAT. Erstens geht es niemanden was an, zweitens will es niemand wissen, drittens verstösst es gegen die Forenregeln und allgemeinen Anstand. Stell dir das mal vor - hier lesen auch Eltern kleiner Kinder oder Jugendlicher mit, die sowas dann melden.

Und wer ist Schuld? Natürlich die machtgeilen Mods, die im Leben versagt haben.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Schliessen wollte ich den auch, vor Monaten schon.



Warum wurde der Thread dann noch nicht geschlossen? Hier kommt doch eh nix bei raus. Alles was hier beredet und diskutiert, kann man doch auch im Beschwerdethread klären. Oder sehe iich das falsch?


----------



## Monsjo (4. Mai 2014)

Meinst du das Beschwerdeunterforum? 
Das ist mMn was anderes, weil man dort nur alleine mit den Mods diskutieren kann, hier kann man öffentlich diskutieren.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mich hier die ganze Zeit zurückgehalten aber möchte auch mal kurz was loswerden: bin seit Ende 2008 Mitglied in diesem Forum und war zwischendurch nicht so aktiv. Deswegen kann ich nicht beurteilen was da in den besagten Threads alles vorgefallen ist. Auch kann ich nicht beurteilen was da mit Softy war (ich habe ihn als sehr engagierten und kompetenten HW-Berater in Erinnerung). Aber ich muß sagen das die Moderatoren hier im Forum auf mich größtenteils einen lockeren und symphatischen Eindruck machen, bin hier gerne. 
Habe mich auch noch nie ungerecht behandelt gefühlt.... 

In diesen Thread ist mir nur aufgefallen das man sich hier die ganze Zeit gegenseitig Vorwürfe macht und es scheinbar kein Ende nimmt...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Meinst du das Beschwerdeunterforum?
> Das ist mMn was anderes, weil man dort nur alleine mit den Mods diskutieren kann, hier kann man *öffentlich diskutieren*.


Wieso muss man alles öffentlich diskutieren? Manche (und ich beziehe mich da zum Teil ein) empfinden eine öffentliche Diskusion als unhöfflich. Es wurde doch schon alles mehrmals durchgekaut.

Ich möchte jetzt auch nicht als "A-kriecher" wirken. Ich kann selber so manche Aktion eines Moderator nicht wirklich nachvollzeiehn, aber ich nehme es halt zur Kenntnis und schreibe dann halt entsprechend mit dem Moderator um den Sachverhalt bestmöglich zu klären damit beide Seiten zufrieden sind.

Bestes Beispiel war mein für manche anstößig wirkender Avatar. Dem Moderator, der mich kontaktierte, war es auch Jacke wie Hose welches Avatar ein User drin hat. Aber er muss halt die Beschwerden weiterleiten und entsprechend handeln. Man konnte es auch klären und ich hoffe, ich habe die "Anweisung" (mir fehlt gerade das passende Wort) bestmöglich umgestezt.



Headcrash schrieb:


> In diesen Thread ist mir nur aufgefallen das man sich hier die ganze Zeit gegenseitig Vorwürfe macht und es scheinbar kein Ende nimmt...


Anscheinend hegen die Moderatoren auch ein gewissen Interesse, diesen Thread nicht zu schließen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2014)

Schade es hier ein unschönes Niveau erreicht und man sich von so mancher Bemerkung angesprochen fühlen könnte


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Mai 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Schade es hier ein unschönes Niveau erreicht und man sich von so mancher Bemerkung angesprochen fühlen könnte


 
Darf man erfahren auf was du dich beziehst?


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2014)

Er meint bestimmt die Anzahl der Posts. 

Aber habe mich schon viel zu viel eingemischt hier, das wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht...


----------



## Cuddleman (4. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wieso muss man alles öffentlich diskutieren? Manche (und ich beziehe mich da zum Teil ein) empfinden eine öffentliche Diskusion als unhöfflich. Es wurde doch schon alles mehrmals durchgekaut.
> 
> Ich möchte jetzt auch nicht als "A-kriecher" wirken. Ich kann selber so manche Aktion eines Moderator nicht wirklich nachvollzeiehn, aber ich nehme es halt zur Kenntnis und schreibe dann halt entsprechend mit dem Moderator um den Sachverhalt bestmöglich zu klären damit beide Seiten zufrieden sind.
> 
> ...



Das nicht schließen, hilft auch den Moderatoren, an Hand der User-Meinungen/Argumentationen, das eigene Handlungsermessen zu den bisher ausgeführten Sperren, einzuschätzen.
Man kann also davon ausgehen, das man sich auch an den hier ersichtlichen Feedback, Anstöße zu weiteren Handlungen einholt.
Das spricht dann aber eindeutig von einer guten Moderatorenbetreuung!
Z.B. die Anmerkungen der Moderatoren in diesem Thread, sind eindeutige Ansagen und sollte so auch unumstößlich bleiben, da sonst hier einiges aus dem Ruder läuft und Verhältnisse wie zu den berüchtigten Fußballspielen entsteht, bei denen sehr viele Fan emotionale verbale Entgleisungen, oder schlimmsten Falls, wie die Hooligans, mit der Keule, massiv Schaden anrichten, auf Kosten der restlichen Forummitglieder. 
Das die Moderatoren nicht alle eingehenden Threads+Antworten in Echtzeit überwachen können, ist wohl klar, denn so viel wie z.B. Gestern eingegangen ist, würde der User-"Softy" das auch nicht im Ansatz, tiefgründig und schnell genug, gemäß der Forum-Regeln, abarbeiten können.
Man merkt es doch einfach daran, das eine Antwort, in den "Eigene Beiträge" stark verzögert abgespeichert wird/ sichtbar wird.


Einen Grundsatz sollte jeder sich zu Gemüte führen, einschleichende Überheblichkeit, gottgleiches Verhalten und Selbstdarstellung, enden grundsätzlich, über kurz, oder lang, in einem Fiasko, was natürlich niemanden nützt.
Deshalb sollte jeder entweder von selbst sich, oder durch Andere, von Zeit zu Zeit, wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen/Realität, zurück holen/zurück geholt werden.
Kann man es nicht selber, machen es eben Andere, hier dann mit Ermahnungen, oder Sperren, seitens der Moderatoren, oder seitens der User, mit der Abkehr vom Forum.

Fakt bleibt aber, das man hier als User stets der Gast ist und die PCGH-Moderatoren das Hausrecht haben und einsetzen werden, ähnlich wie es die Türsteher, oder die Security bei Veranstaltungen, oder Diskotheken ausüben, denn dort gibt es auch Regeln, auch so wie im wirklichen Leben Regeln den Lebenszyklus bestimmen!


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2014)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich mal nicht angesprochen, da ich nicht wirklich an diesem Thread teilnehme.



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel 



> Ich hab bis eben geglaubt, die Sperre wäre automatisch nach unserem Punktesystem ausgelöst worden.


Und die Höhe der Punktzahl legt  gleich noch mal wer fest? 



> Wenn du den Mods dort auch so kommst, frag ich mich, wie lange noch. Versagen im RL. Ich glaube kaum das ich im RL versagt hab, zumindest hab ich keine Zeit für 43000 Posts in einem Forum. Entschuldigung, aber so wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es wieder heraus. Du hast kein Wissen über unsere Leben, verurteilst sie aber.


Da ich nicht weiß, was ihr im RL macht (und es mich auch nicht interessiert), kann es sich als logische Konsequenz nur um eine Mutmaßung handeln.



> Entschuldigung, aber so wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es wieder heraus.


Genau so sollte sich ein Mod verhalten  Vielleicht solltest Du nochmal die Bedeutung des Worts Moderator bei wikipedia nachlesen. Aber das ist genau der Punkt (und auch eine meiner Intentionen meines obigen Posts, nämlich durch überspitzte Aussagen meinerseits eventuelle Mängel bezügl. der Qualität der hiesigen Moderation aufzudecken [Verdammt, jetzt habe ich es verraten ]). Und wo wir schon dabei sind, StefanStg hat hier den Anlass meiner Sperre gepostet: Klick Konsequenz: Der Beitrag wurde zensiert, was ich auch für richtig halte. Dann nennt ein Moderator den Grund der Sperre: Klack Konsequenz: Keine Zensur, nur ein fadenscheiniges Herausreden des Moderators. Wenn hier nicht (wie so oft) mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wurde, weiß ich auch nicht. Die einzige Begründung, die mir dazu einfällt: Mods dürfen sowas halt einfach.  Q.E.D.



> Darf ich mir nun auch anmaßen dies von dir zu behaupten, wenn ich mich auf den Beitragszähler berufe?


Keine Sorge, für ein abgeschlossenes Hochschulstudium + Promotion (ohne Abschreiben ) hat es gereicht. Und stell Dir vor, neben dem Verfassen von 43.000 hochqualitativen Posts () hat es sogar dafür gereicht, ein Haus zu bauen und eine Frau und 2 Kinder zu versorgen. Ist mir egal, ob Du das glaubst, aber wenn nicht, frag jemand aus dem Forum, der mich persönlich kennt, z.B. StefanStg.



> Darf ich mir nun auch anmaßen dies von dir zu behaupten, wenn ich mich auf den Beitragszähler berufe?


 Auch wenn das eine rhetorische Frage von Dir war: Dass diese Aussage beleidigend auf andere User mit vielen Posts wirken könnte, ist Dir aber schon bewusst? 



> Schikaniert? Ich glaube du verwechselst gerade Schikane mit Bestrafung. Über das Maß der Bestrafung kann man aber durchaus reden.


Ah, ja. Wenn man ohne voherigen Dialog gesperrt wird, wird das "darüber reden" eher eine einseitige Unterhaltung, oder nicht? 



> Mist, jetzt bin ich grad mittendrin und dann liest ers nichtmal. Hmm ja, gibts vieles das ich am Luxx auch schätze. Allen voran die besser gewählte und dezentere Werbung...


Ja,verdammt  Ich dachte, ich könnte widerstehen, aber Eure Reaktionen sind einfach zu köstlich  Aber sich als Moderator abfällig über ein anderes Forum zu äußern... denk mal drüber nach. Es tut zwar nichts zur Sache, aber an meinem Arbeitsrechner habe ich keinen Adblocker installiert. Und aufdringlichere und nervigere Werbung (die schon mal gerne über den ganzen Bildschirm aufploppt, so dass man nichts mehr anklicken kann) als bei PCGH habe ich noch nirdgendwo sonst gesehen 



> Ist es auch. DU suchst doch den Weg in der Öffentlichkeit. Ich werde deinen Wunsch respektieren und es nicht in der Öffentlichkeit breittreten. Du weisst doch worums geht. Kannst dich ja selbst zitieren (aber bitte zensiert) und dann wollen wir mal sehen, von wem die Community eher hält, dass der Bezug zur Realität verloren wurde. Denn ich weiss, welche Jokes ich öffentlich und welche ich mir eher für den privaten Freundeskreis aufspare.
> 
> Die ganzen Probleme hätten vermieden werden können, wenn man für sowas PRIVATE NACHRICHTEN nutzt. Betonung liegt auf PRIVAT. Erstens geht es niemanden was an, zweitens will es niemand wissen, drittens verstösst es gegen die Forenregeln und allgemeinen Anstand. Stell dir das mal vor - hier lesen auch Eltern kleiner Kinder oder Jugendlicher mit, die sowas dann melden.


Ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied, ich suche den Weg in die Öffentlichkeit, um auf Misstände hinzuweisen (sollte ja die ursprüngliche Intention des Threads sein, die aber größtenteils verloren gegangen ist), aber nicht um den Grund meiner eigentlichen Sperre breit zu treten. Aber um das mal klar zu stellen, ich habe niemals jugendgefährdendes Material oder Links auf irgendwelchen Pinnwänden verbreitet. Eindeutig Zweideutiges wurde stets verklausuliert und/oder mit entsprechenden Smileys ausgedrückt, so dass jeder die Ironie verstehen kann. Naja fast jeder, aber dann sind wir beim Thema IQ und Verständnis von Ironie. Und da höre ich jetzt lieber auf


----------



## McZonk (4. Mai 2014)

Du legst jedes Wörtchen von GxGamer auf die Goldwage, unterstellst ihm mögliche Beleidigungen anderer User oder Foren und nimmst dir _DANN_ das Recht heraus das Thema Unverständnis deiner Ironie (auf der Pinwand) *mangels IQ *anzuschneiden - nimms mir nicht übel Softy, aber das ist einfach nur unfair.  Vllt überlegst du dir jetzt mal, dass diese Aussage auch unmittelbar beleidigend wirken könnte.... Und mit diesem System kommen wir gewiss zu keiner Lösung, sondern kippen  noch mehr Öl ins Feuer und kommen einer erneuten Sperre immer nur noch näher. Insofern das dein Kurs ist, den du halten willst, nur zu - Wir werden später eh als Verlierer und böse Mods dastehen.

Als Zeichen des Anstands: Ich verrate jetzt mal soviel aus dem Internen, alsdass wir aktuell Lösungen (im Sinne der Nutzer!) hinsichtlich der Laberthreadthematik suchen und diskutieren.


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Du legst jedes Wörtchen von GxGamer auf die Goldwage



Ich habe lediglich GxGamers' Post genauso auseinanderklamüsert, wie er meinen Beitrag davor. Wieso beschuldigst Du mich dann deswegen und schreibst nicht was Neutrales, etwas wie: "Sich gegenseitig jedes Wörtchen auf die Goldwaage bringt nichts." ?! Wieder mal ein nettes Beispiel bezüglich der Objektivität der Moderation...



McZonk schrieb:


> unterstellst ihm mögliche Beleidigungen anderer User oder Foren und nimmst dir _DANN_ das Recht heraus das Thema Unverständnis deiner Ironie (auf der Pinwand) *mangels IQ *anzuschneiden - nimms mir nicht übel Softy, aber das ist einfach nur unfair.  Vllt überlegst du dir jetzt mal, dass diese Aussage auch unmittelbar beleidigend wirken könnte...



Du musst mal genauer lesen. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass Mods oder GxGamer auf Grund mangelnden IQ's Ironie nicht verstehen können, das war eine allgemeine Aussage. 



McZonk schrieb:


> Und mit diesem System kommen wir gewiss zu keiner  Lösung, sondern kippen  noch mehr Öl ins Feuer und kommen einer erneuten  Sperre immer nur noch näher. Insofern das dein Kurs ist, den du halten  willst, nur zu - Wir werden später eh als Verlierer und böse Mods  darstehen.



Das ist mir klar. Aber mit dem Gelaber der letzten 126 Thread-Seiten kam es auch zu keiner Lösung, im Gegenteil. Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich bin schon an einer Lösung interessiert, aber zuerst muss man mal klare Fakten schaffen, um zu einer Lösung zu kommen. Und weitere 100 Seiten in diesem Thread mit Kuschelversuchen zwischen Moderation und Usern würden garantiert noch weniger bringen.

Aber dass Du mir mit einer erneuten Sperre drohst, um mich (wieder) für eine Zeitlang mundtot zu machen, ist schon ein starkes Stück 

Ich habe kein Interesse, dass Ihr am Ende als Verlierer und böse Mods dasteht. Aber ich hoffe, dass wir alle einsehen, dass sich etwas ändern sollte, in anderen Foren funktioniert es ja auch besser zwischen Moderation und Usern.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Mai 2014)

> Ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied, ich suche den Weg in die Öffentlichkeit, um auf Misstände hinzuweisen (sollte ja die ursprüngliche Intention des Threads sein, die aber größtenteils verloren gegangen ist), aber nicht um den Grund meiner eigentlichen Sperre breit zu treten. Aber um das mal klar zu stellen, ich habe niemals jugendgefährdendes Material oder Links auf irgendwelchen Pinnwänden verbreitet. Eindeutig Zweideutiges wurde stets verklausuliert und/oder mit entsprechenden Smileys ausgedrückt, so dass jeder die Ironie verstehen kann. Naja fast jeder, aber dann sind wir beim Thema IQ und Verständnis von Ironie. Und da höre ich jetzt lieber auf


Ich hab hier ja früher auch regelmäßig zweideutige Sachen geschrieben und bin davon abgekommen, weil es hier einfach nichts zu suchen hat. 
Wenn einem ab und an mal etwas raus rutscht, regt sich hier auch keiner auf, solange es nicht direkt anstößig ist, aber das was auf manchen Pinnwänden war, war einfach zu viel und ja, ich hab etliche Sachen davon gelesen. 

Hier gibt es eben kein Mindestalter und wenn hier auch Kinder mitlesen, verstehe ich die Reaktion der Mods, denn der Forenbetreiber haftet hier für alles Geschriebene und wegen mir hat sich z.B. schon ein Vater beschwert, dessen Kind wegen Schweinereien im LT nach gefragt hat. 
Andere gehen dann eben den Weg über eine Anzeige und deswegen wurden die Reaktionen für bestimmte Aussagen halt schärfer.



> Das ist mir klar. Aber mit dem Gelaber der letzten 126 Thread-Seiten kam es auch zu keiner Lösung, im Gegenteil. Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich bin schon an einer Lösung interessiert, aber zuerst muss man mal klare Fakten schaffen, um zu einer Lösung zu kommen. Und weitere 100 Seiten in diesem Thread mit Kuschelversuchen zwischen Moderation und Usern würden garantiert noch weniger bringen.


Diese Lösung gibt es schon länger, da es einen eigenen Beschwerdethread für den LT gab und der existierte nur wegen Aussagen, die in großem Umfang auch auf Pinnwänden zu finden waren. 
Nach diesem Thread mussten sich etliche User öfters mal auf die Finger beißen und brav bleiben, aber das hast du dann wohl nicht mitbekommen, was mir dein Unverständnis irgendwie aufzeigt. 

Übrigens wurde zu der Zeit auch der Alki-Thread geschlossen.


----------



## McZonk (4. Mai 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich GxGamers' Post genauso auseinanderklamüsert, wie er meinen Beitrag davor. Wieso beschuldigst Du mich dann deswegen und schreibst nicht was Neutrales, etwas wie: "Sich gegenseitig jedes Wörtchen auf die Goldwaage bringt nichts." ?! Wieder mal ein nettes Beispiel bezüglich der Objektivität der Moderation...


Es ist dir also aufgefallen  - Weil du es ja auch genau so tust, legst meine Aussagen ja wieder schön einseitig aus (keine Objektivität, böse!!) - merkste was? Soll heißen: wir reden hier recht heftig aneinander vorbei. Das gegenseitige Beschuldigen ist einfach nicht mehr zielführend. Und was bitte erwartest du für eine Reaktion wenn du das Thema mit deinem Startposting einseitig lostrittst? Dass jeder Mod daher gelaufen kommt und sagt: du hast natürlich Recht. SOOORRY?  

Nailgun hat es jedenfalls verstanden, warum wir bei diesem Thema Doppeldeutigkeit (das sicherlich ein sehr Diffiziles ist), so scharf reagieren - weil wir eben gebrandmarkt sind. An dieser Stelle würde ich mir von dir jetzt jedenfalls auch mal etwas Einsicht wünschen.


Softy schrieb:


> Du musst mal genauer lesen. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass Mods oder GxGamer auf Grund mangelnden IQ's Ironie nicht verstehen können, das war eine allgemeine Aussage.


Habe ich auch nirgendwo geschrieben? Fakt ist, dass du wieder doppeldeutig formulierst. Jemandem, der die Ironie deiner Pinwand-Postings nicht versteht, fehlt wohl der IQ < das steht in deinem Post.



Softy schrieb:


> Aber dass Du mir mit einer erneuten Sperre drohst, um mich (wieder) für eine Zeitlang mundtot zu machen, ist schon ein starkes Stück


Nein, das ist keine Drohung. Es ist lediglich allgemein formuliert wo es hinführen könnte... Wenn wir dich mundtot machen wöllten, stände schon lange unter deinem Nick: Gesperrt undzwar dauerhaft. Das war und ist nie unser Ziel (gewesen).



Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Interesse, dass Ihr am Ende als Verlierer und böse Mods dasteht. Aber ich hoffe, dass wir alle einsehen, dass sich etwas ändern sollte, in anderen Foren funktioniert es ja auch besser zwischen Moderation und Usern.


Mit dem Großteil der User hier funktioniert es auch bestens. Projiziere dein Erlebtes nicht auf die gesamte Userschaft und den Alltagsbetrieb des PCGH-X. 

So  sehr ich deine Expertise hier als Systemberater schätze. Ebenso hast du  dir definitiv einen Namen gemacht und sehr viel fürs Forum getan,  Softy.   Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass ich deinen Kurs, den du gerade hältst, für  äußerst fragwürdig halte - Ohne ein bischen Einsicht werden wir de facto keine Lösung finden.


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2014)

Ja, wir reden heftig aneinander vorbei, leider. Meine Absicht war, auf provokante Art auf Missstände hinzuweisen, die es ja offenbar schon gibt. Denn wenn alles so super laufen würde, wieso dann dieser endlos lange Thread? 

Zum Thema Objektivität kann ich mich nur wiederholen, wieso bekommt ein User 10 Punkte und ein anderer (Du weißt, wen ich meine) für genau den gleichen Sachverhalt 1 Punkt? Das möchte ich aber hier nicht weiter öffentlich weiterführen.

Wieso wird nicht miteinander geredet? Dazu hätte es noch nicht einmal eine Verwarnung gebraucht, eine kurze PN hätte gereicht, in der man auf die möglichweise auftretenden Probleme hinweist, die dem Forum durch zweideutige Kommentare auf Pinnwänden entstehen könnten. Wenn der andere User und ich das dann ignoriert hätten, wäre eine Strafe selbstverständlich angebracht und auch nachvollziehbar.

Also bitte: Erst reden / den Dialog suchen und dann bei Bedarf erst die Keule auspacken, in der anderen Reihenfolge erzeugt das nur Unmut und Unverständnis. Das wäre m.M.n. ein entscheidender Schritt nach vorne und ist ja auch das, was cook mit diesem Thread erreichen wollte.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Also bitte: Erst reden / den Dialog suchen und dann bei Bedarf erst die Keule auspacken, in der anderen Reihenfolge erzeugt das nur Unmut und Unverständnis. Das wäre m.M.n. ein entscheidender Schritt nach vorne und ist ja auch das, was cook mit diesem Thread erreichen wollte.


 Genau die Reihenfolge hättest du auch gerne einhalten können.  Du bist aber weiterhin eingeladen im bekannten Unterforum über das letzte Strafmaß zu reden.


----------



## McZonk (4. Mai 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, wir reden heftig aneinander vorbei, leider. *Meine Absicht war, auf provokante Art auf Missstände hinzuweisen,* die es ja offenbar schon gibt. Denn wenn alles so super laufen würde, wieso dann dieser endlos lange Thread?


 Und das ist einfach falsch, Softy. Dialog anstatt von provokanter Konfrontation - das was du von uns auch forderst. Der Thread ist im Vergleich zum gesamten Beitragsumsatz im Forum übrigens ziemlich untere Kategorie. Beispielweise finden mit nahezu doppeltem Umfang Bugs und Fehlern im Forum Beachtung, welche jetzt auch nicht unbedingt zur Tagesordnung gehören. Fakt ist: Der alltägliche Forenbetrieb ist imho gut, dabei gibt uns sicherlich auch die längerfristige Entwicklung des Forums Bestätigung (und ich bin seit Anfang an dabei).



Softy schrieb:


> Zum Thema Objektivität kann ich mich nur wiederholen, wieso bekommt ein User 10 Punkte und ein anderer (Du weißt, wen ich meine) für genau den gleichen Sachverhalt 1 Punkt? Das möchte ich aber hier nicht weiter öffentlich weiterführen.


Gebe ich dir recht: das ist ein Punkt, den wir diskutieren können. Erstell bitte im Feedbackforum zur Moderation den entsprechenden Thread und bitte ggf. gleich um Durchsicht des Falls durch einen Admin. Es soll auch schon Fälle gegeben haben, wo wir etwas revidiert haben und Fehler im Eifer des Gefechts passieren, welche wir auch anerkennen.



Softy schrieb:


> Wieso wird nicht miteinander geredet? Dazu hätte es noch nicht einmal eine Verwarnung gebraucht, eine kurze PN hätte gereicht, in der man auf die möglichweise auftretenden Probleme hinweist, die dem Forum durch zweideutige Kommentare auf Pinnwänden entstehen könnten. Wenn der andere User und ich das dann ignoriert hätten, wäre eine Strafe selbstverständlich angebracht und auch nachvollziehbar.


Ich bin in deinem Fall aktuell nicht komplett firm, aber inwieweit weißt du denn schon darum, dass du Ironie und Doppeldeutigkeit zurückstellen solltest? Ich meine da war was - aber das ist ein Thema bei dem wir unter weniger Augen weitermachen sollten. 



Softy schrieb:


> Also bitte: Erst reden / den Dialog suchen und dann bei Bedarf erst die Keule auspacken, in der anderen Reihenfolge erzeugt das nur Unmut und Unverständnis. Das wäre m.M.n. ein entscheidender Schritt nach vorne und ist ja auch das, was cook mit diesem Thread erreichen wollte.


Manchmal gehen uns eben die Werkzeuge aus, um durch Einsicht Verständnis zu schaffen. Dann bleibt nur noch die Keule im Köcher, die wir dann unter der Erwartung von Unmut schwingen müssen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Mai 2014)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das ich im RL versagt hab, zumindest hab ich keine Zeit für 43000 Posts in einem Forum. Entschuldigung, aber so wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es wieder heraus. Du hast kein Wissen über unsere Leben, verurteilst sie aber. Darf ich mir nun auch anmaßen dies von dir zu behaupten, wenn ich mich auf den Beitragszähler berufe?


 
Ohne jetzt Öl ins Feuer zu kippen, aber könnte man diese Textstelle zensieren? Einige User finden diese Stelle einfach unpassend


----------



## XE85 (4. Mai 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> ...wieso bekommt ein  User 10 Punkte und ein anderer (Du weißt, wen ich meine) für genau den  gleichen Sachverhalt 1 Punkt?



Ich halte es ganz allgemein:

Für eine Verwarnung/Ermahnung ist immer auch die "Vorgeschichte" relevant. Wurde ein User wegen eines Vergehens schon einmal Ermahnt, Verwarnt oder gar temporär gesperrt ist das natürlich etwas anderes als bei einem Ersttäter. Das ist bei Spam nicht anders als etwa im Marktplatz bei der Bilderfplicht.

Daher kommt es natürlich vor das es absprachen gibt und man dann hört "der hat ja nur ne gelbe bekommen, warum ich eine rote".


----------



## McZonk (4. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt Öl ins Feuer zu kippen, aber könnte man diese Textstelle zensieren? Einige User finden diese Stelle einfach unpassend


 Tust du nicht, die Aussage liest sich vielleicht etwas anders, als der Kollege das gemeint hat. (Es war eben auch einfach ein Hinweis auf die provokante Art und Weise zu schreiben, die hier keinem weiterhelfen wird). Er schaut sich das aber sicherlich nochmal an sobald er da ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Mai 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Tust du nicht, die Aussage liest sich vielleicht etwas anders, als der Kollege das gemeint hat. (Es war eben auch einfach ein Hinweis auf die provokante Art und Weise zu schreiben, die hier keinem weiterhelfen wird). Er schaut sich das aber sicherlich nochmal an sobald er da ist.


 
Das wird es wahrscheinlich sein.


----------



## Klutten (4. Mai 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Aber dass Du mir mit einer erneuten Sperre  drohst, um mich (wieder) für eine Zeitlang mundtot zu machen, ist schon  ein starkes Stück



Hier droht ja niemand, so viel sollte eigentlich aus den Beiträgen herauszulesen sein, ohne dass man diese auf die Goldwaage legt und dem anderen jeden Fitzel im Mund herumdreht. Andererseits sind deine Ausführungen sehr hitzig formuliert, was ich nach einer Sperre zwar nachvollziehen kann, aber konstruktive Kritik und der Wille nach Verbesserung auf beiden Seiten sieht anders aus. Ein gewisses Interesse scheinst du ja noch zu haben.



Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Interesse, dass Ihr am Ende als  Verlierer und böse Mods dasteht. Aber ich hoffe, dass wir alle einsehen,  dass sich etwas ändern sollte, in anderen Foren funktioniert es ja auch  besser zwischen Moderation und Usern.


 
Das Verhältnis ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, wo es gewisse Leute übertreiben oder auch bewusst provozieren, sehr gut. Ich denke, da spreche ich sicher für eine deutliche Mehrheit auf beiden Seiten.

Was mich wundert ist, dass niemand auf einen deiner ersten Sätze hier eingegangen ist. Einerseits empfindest du einen Kommentar als Drohung bezüglich einer erneuten Sperre, anderseits postest du kurze Zeit vorher einen Satz, wo du die Moderatoren als Idioten bezeichnest. Alleine das wäre ja im Sinne einer Beleidigung wieder eine rote Karte mit drei Strafpunkten. Warum provoziert man so etwas, wenn man sich selbst als gebildeten Menschen darstellt? Muss das sein, kann man das nicht sachlicher formulieren?



Softy schrieb:


> ..., denn ich habe keine Lust,  mich von irgendwelchen *Idioten *schikanieren zu lassen, wenn ich meine Freizeit dafür aufwende, anderen Usern zu helfen.


 
Im Sinne einer gütlichen Einigung nimm dir den Ratschlag vom Zonk zu Herzen. Ansonsten steht es natürlich jedem frei, sich seinen Wirkungskreis auszusuchen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Genau so sollte sich ein Mod verhalten  Vielleicht solltest Du nochmal die Bedeutung des Worts Moderator bei wikipedia nachlesen. Aber das ist genau der Punkt (und auch eine meiner Intentionen meines obigen Posts, nämlich durch überspitzte Aussagen meinerseits eventuelle Mängel bezügl. der Qualität der hiesigen Moderation aufzudecken [Verdammt, jetzt habe ich es verraten ]). Und wo wir schon dabei sind, StefanStg hat hier den Anlass meiner Sperre gepostet: Klick Konsequenz: Der Beitrag wurde zensiert, was ich auch für richtig halte. Dann nennt ein Moderator den Grund der Sperre: Klack Konsequenz: Keine Zensur, nur ein fadenscheiniges Herausreden des Moderators. Wenn hier nicht (wie so oft) mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wurde, weiß ich auch nicht. Die einzige Begründung, die mir dazu einfällt: Mods dürfen sowas halt einfach.  Q.E.D.


 
Genau das habe ich auch schon kritisiert.
Es wird meiner Meinung nach mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.
Ein Moderator darf alles machen. Ein User wird bestraft bzw. dessen Text gestrichen.

Der "Fluss" im Forum wird dann wieder ruhiger und besser fließen wenn sich beide Seite aufeinander zubewegen.
Die Moderation muss sich in den User hineinversetzen können wieso dieser aufgebracht ist und wieso was so und so gelaufen ist.
Und der User muss sein Verhalten überdenken und sich fragen wie er das gesehen hätte wenn er Moderator wäre.
Aber derzeit habe ich -- mal wieder -- den Eindruck dass nur gegeneinander gearbeitet wird. Es wird sich gegenseitig die Schuld gegeben.
So funktioniert das nicht.


----------



## Cuddleman (4. Mai 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich halte es ganz allgemein:
> 
> *Für eine Verwarnung/Ermahnung ist immer auch die "Vorgeschichte" relevant. Wurde ein User wegen eines Vergehens schon einmal Ermahnt, Verwarnt oder gar temporär gesperrt ist das natürlich etwas anderes als bei einem Ersttäter.* Das ist bei Spam nicht anders als etwa im Marktplatz bei der Bilderfplicht.
> 
> Daher kommt es natürlich vor das es absprachen gibt und man dann hört "der hat ja nur ne gelbe bekommen, warum ich eine rote".



 Eine vernünftige Art erzieherische Maßnahmen einzuleiten, auch wenn, wegen Unbelehrbarkeit vereinzelter User, später drakonische Maßnahmen die Folge sind.

 Hinterher sich auf, "ich habe das harte Ende bekommen und der nicht", hilft als Verteidigung im Gesetzesalltag keines Falls, denn auch hier fließen spezielle Vorgeschichten mit in das Strafmaß ein.

 Zwei Wochen als Schöffe, zeigt wie schwierig es ist, ein angemessenes Strafmaß zufinden, vor allem, mit den hinter der öffentlichen Tür erlebten Diskussionen.

 Das hier tatsächlich entsprechende Maßnahmen schon mehrmals eingeleitet wurden, wird durch die Diskussion schon deutlich, also steht man auch, wie ein Mann, zu den durch die Moderatoren entschiedenen Bewertungen und die nachfolgenden Bestrafungen.

*Besser wäre es gewesen, sich gleich an die hier geltenden Regeln zu halten und nicht grenzwertigen Text, oder Bilder, hier einzustellen.*


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich verstehe jetzt den Sinn dieser ewigen Diskussion nicht.

 Die Forenregeln sind doch eindeutig, da gibt es doch kein Interpretationsspielraum. 

 Bei kleineren Vergehen wird ermahnt/verwarnt,
 bei größeren gibt es halt Urlaub. 

 Manchmal ist es auch ganz gut, einfach mal einen Gang runterzuschalten,
 denn dadurch würden viele Konflikte gar nicht so ausarten.

 Euch Allen noch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2014)

> Ich verstehe jetzt den Sinn dieser ewigen Diskussion nicht.
> 
> Die Forenregeln sind doch eindeutig, da gibt es doch kein Interpretationsspielraum.


 So sehe ich es auch eher, aber im wahren Leben wird halt gerne versucht die Grenze auszuweiten und dann wundert man sich über unerwünschte Reaktionen.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So sehe ich es auch eher, aber im wahren Leben wird halt gerne versucht die Grenze auszuweiten und dann wundert man sich über unerwünschte Reaktionen.


 
 Jo, aber ohne klare Grenzen funktioniert das nicht,
 wie halt im RL auch.


----------



## Monsjo (4. Mai 2014)

Aber im echten Leben werde keine Unschuldige bestraft, nur weil ein paar Idioten Mist bauen.


----------



## McZonk (4. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Aber im echten Leben werde keine Unschuldige bestraft, nur weil ein paar Idioten Mist bauen.


 Das ist auch aktuell nicht Umstand der Diskussion... Für alles weitere #1257 und Geduld!


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Aber im echten Leben werde keine Unschuldige bestraft, nur weil ein paar Idioten Mist bauen.



Doch, das passiert leider oft genug. 

@Topic: Ich kann die Diskussion um scheinbare Kämpfe bzw. verhärtete Fronten (wenn man das so sagen möchte) zwischen Usern und Moderation auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ich erlebe die Mods hier nicht so und kam mit ihnen bisher so gut wie nie in Kontakt und wenn doch war eine Ermahnung bzw. ein Hinweis bisher immer berechtigt.


----------



## GxGamer (4. Mai 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja,verdammt  Ich dachte, ich könnte widerstehen, aber Eure Reaktionen sind einfach zu köstlich  Aber sich als Moderator abfällig über ein anderes Forum zu äußern... denk mal drüber nach. Es tut zwar nichts zur Sache, aber an meinem Arbeitsrechner habe ich keinen Adblocker installiert. Und aufdringlichere und nervigere Werbung (die schon mal gerne über den ganzen Bildschirm aufploppt, so dass man nichts mehr anklicken kann) als bei PCGH habe ich noch nirdgendwo sonst gesehen



Tja, ich würde Schulungen als Mod und einen Gehaltscheck sicher nicht ablehnen. Wo hab ich mich denn abfällig geäußert? Ich hab das ernst gemeint. Hardwareluxx ist die einzige Seite, auf der ich den Adblocker aushabe.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Aber im echten Leben werde keine Unschuldige bestraft, nur weil ein paar Idioten Mist bauen.


Dafür werde ich bei meinem Job bezahlt.


----------



## mmayr (4. Mai 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, wir reden heftig aneinander vorbei, leider. Meine Absicht war, auf provokante Art auf Missstände hinzuweisen, die es ja offenbar schon gibt. Denn wenn alles so super laufen würde, wieso dann dieser endlos lange Thread?   Zum Thema Objektivität kann ich mich nur wiederholen, wieso bekommt ein User 10 Punkte und ein anderer (Du weißt, wen ich meine) für genau den gleichen Sachverhalt 1 Punkt? Das möchte ich aber hier nicht weiter öffentlich weiterführen.  Wieso wird nicht miteinander geredet? Dazu hätte es noch nicht einmal eine Verwarnung gebraucht, eine kurze PN hätte gereicht, in der man auf die möglichweise auftretenden Probleme hinweist, die dem Forum durch zweideutige Kommentare auf Pinnwänden entstehen könnten. Wenn der andere User und ich das dann ignoriert hätten, wäre eine Strafe selbstverständlich angebracht und auch nachvollziehbar.  Also bitte: Erst reden / den Dialog suchen und dann bei Bedarf erst die Keule auspacken, in der anderen Reihenfolge erzeugt das nur Unmut und Unverständnis. Das wäre m.M.n. ein entscheidender Schritt nach vorne und ist ja auch das, was cook mit diesem Thread erreichen wollte.


 Softy, ich schätze deine Beratungen sehr. Trotzdem wäre mir momentan lieber, du hättest deine Ankündigung, hier nicht mehr zu schreiben, wahr gemacht.    Wenns dir hier nicht passt, bleib im Luxx , ansonsten pass dich ein wenig an.

Es wäre schade, wenn du hier nicht mehr helfen würdest. Deine momentane, trotzige und störrische Art, disqualifiziert dich aber nur. 

Verhalte dich wie ein stolzer Vater von 2 Kindern. Da musst du dich sicher auch manchmal selbst einbremsen. Schau meinen Avatar an, ich weiß wovon ich spreche.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> nur weil ein paar Idioten Mist bauen.



Alles hat seinen Grund. Die Jenigen, die in der Rumpelkammer gewütet haben, werden wohl auch ihre Gründe dafür haben.


----------



## Monsjo (4. Mai 2014)

Sie fanden es halt witzig. 
Deswegen eine große Menge Threads dauerhaft zuschließen, ist mMn unberechtigt. 
Aber die Diskussion hat keinen Sinn mehr, beide Seiten werden nicht einlenken, also kann man hier auch zu machen.


----------



## McZonk (4. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Aber die Diskussion hat keinen Sinn mehr, beide Seiten werden nicht einlenken, also kann man hier auch zu machen.


 Überliest du meine Hinweise mit Absicht!?


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich bin ja seit kurzem wieder Mod in einem Forum (  ) und der moderative Aufwand für eine Ruka ist enorm. 
Da kann ich schon verstehen, dass hier kein Mod darauf Lust hat.


----------



## Monsjo (4. Mai 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Überliest du meine Hinweise mit Absicht!?


 Nein, ich bin am Handy und dort funktioniert dein Link nicht richtig. Jetzt habe ich mir die verlinkte Seite nochmal durchgelesen und weiß welchen Post du meinst.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Mai 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Überliest du meine Hinweise mit Absicht!?


 
EDIT: Er hat es vielleicht noch nicht mitbekommen.

Es ist ja schön zu wissen, dass Ihr gewollt seit  Aber wie lang soll das gut gehen? Nicht das die Situation im Endffekt noch verfahrener.


----------



## McZonk (4. Mai 2014)

Wie ich schrieb: wir diskutieren gerade neue Ansätze, um eben auch bereits von Vorneherein Eskallationen entgegenzuwirken. Falls eine technische Umsetzbarkeit der Methoden besteht und sich bewährt, sehen wir weiter. Stay tuned!


----------



## Monsjo (4. Mai 2014)

Das klingt doch schonmal besser als vorher.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Mai 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Wie ich schrieb: wir diskutieren gerade neue Ansätze, um eben auch bereits von Vorneherein Eskallationen entgegenzuwirken. Falls eine technische Umsetzbarkeit der Methoden besteht und sich bewährt, sehen wir weiter. Stay tuned!


 
Da bin ich aber gespannt. Vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> wir diskutieren gerade neue Ansätze,


 
 Was wird denn da genau diskutiert?

 Wieso wird da immer so ein Geheimnis draus gemacht?

 Warum geht es denn?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Mai 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was wird denn da genau diskutiert?



Wir hatten uns gestern Nachmittag in der Redaktion  (und einer angrenzenden Örtlichkeit die Nahrungsmittel verkauft...) getroffen und über sehr viele Dinge was PCGH und das Forum angeht einige Stunden diskutiert. Viele Dinge darunter möchte man nicht vorschnell öffentlich machen weil wir nicht wissen, was wir davon wie umsetzen (für vieles brauchts technische Änderungen, vielleicht Anpassungen der Forenregeln oder ähnliches was nicht in 3 Tagen machbar ist) und nebenbei würde eine Zusammenfassung der ganzen Themen etliche Seiten in Anspruch nehmen. Manche Dinge sind im übrigen auch komplett intern bzw. nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt.

Was man aber sagen kann ist, dass wir bezüglich einigen Dingen hier ordentlich Ideen gesammelt / mit Thilo besprochen haben und entsprechend das Jahr 2014 sicherlich noch einiges sehr interessantes zu bieten hat - nicht nur im Forum sondern auch was Themen der Main und des Magazines angeht. Entschuldige wenn ich da nicht mehr erzählen kann als diesen "inhaltslosen Teaser" aber das ist nunmal mit den Verschwiegenheitsklauseln.


----------



## Monsjo (4. Mai 2014)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem begrenzten Zugang für die Rumpelkammer, ähnlich dem Marktplatz, oder wurde das diskutiert?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2014)

Da lasse ich mich mal überraschen was am Ende da steht.
 ich glaube nicht das es Geheimniskrämerei ist sondern das im Vorfeld keine unnötigen Diskussionen erwünscht sind wo man es zu Tode diskutiert


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Mai 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das es Geheimniskrämerei ist sondern das im Vorfeld keine unnötigen Diskussionen erwünscht sind wo man es zu Tode diskutiert


 
Ganz genau. Es bringt nichts wenn wir hier seitenweise über eine Maßnahme diskutieren wo 3 Tage später die IT sagt "geht nicht (bzw. unverhältnismäßig hoher Aufwand)" beispielsweise.

Und dass keiner von uns öffentlich komplett interne Dinge schreibt (etwa was in 3 Monaten vielleicht in der PCGH steht) sollte klar sein.


----------



## Cuddleman (4. Mai 2014)

Man könnte ja für alle Threads, sowie Pinwände, einen Wortfilter einbauen, der sich gemäß des verbreiteten Wortschatzes und der teils daraus resultierenden veränderten Bedeutung, automatisch einschaltet.
 Dann bleibt als Entlastung für die Moderatoren einiges übrig, um die Threadentwicklung in dadurch mehren Ebenen/Kategorien besser zu beobachten und erst dann entsprechend einzuschreiten.
 Für den User ist es dann auch leichter, da sich ein entsprechendes, im negativen Sinn, nutzbares Wort von allein löscht.
 Doch ich glaube dann sollten die Smilies mit gefiltert werden, denn einige sind, quasi allein schon beim setzen, eine Beleidigung!
 Der dazu nötige Aufwand ist meines Erachtens recht gering und durch das sofortige Löschen jener Worte, braucht man das Punktesystem erst gar nicht anfahren.
 Bei Bildern läßt sich das zwar auch anwenden, nur ist das weitaus schwieriger zu handhaben. 
 Hier brauchts definitiv noch den einschreitenden Moderator.
 Empfindliche Naturen sind dann sicher in Abrahams Schoß und dürften sich dann nicht mehr beleidigt fühlen.
 Eins ist sicher, wenn sich durch solche Filterung dann die Emotionen nicht mehr wie üblich darstellen lassen, erfinden Einige etwas Neues, um die Einschränkung zu umgehen.
 Dann fängt das ganze Palaver wieder von Vorn an.


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Mai 2014)

Ein ab 18 Bereich (in der Ruka) nur für registrierte 18 jährige User und gut ist. 
Dort müssen die Mods dann nur noch vorbei schauen wenns Gesetzeswidrig wird.
Hier wird doch sogar sche*ße zensiert. Also noch mehr Zensur muss echt nicht sein. Das ist doch auch *******.


----------



## ebastler (4. Mai 2014)

Nein, in so einem Bereich eskaliert die Lage dann nur komplett, da bin ich dagegen...
Wurde schon vor einigen Seiten mal vorgeschlagen, oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Mai 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Hier wird doch sogar *sche*ße* zensiert.


 
Das Beste Beispiel, warum solche Wortfilter absolut wirkungslos sind.


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Man könnte ja für alle Threads, sowie Pinwände, einen Wortfilter einbauen, der sich gemäß des verbreiteten Wortschatzes und der teils daraus resultierenden veränderten Bedeutung, automatisch einschaltet.
> 
> ...erfinden Einige etwas Neues, um die Einschränkung zu umgehen.
> Dann fängt das ganze Palaver wieder von Vorn an.



 Merkste was?  Automatismen bringen nichts, denn sie werden i. d. R. ganz schnell umgangen. Und selbst wenn das nicht passieren würde, wäre ein Automatismus der einzelne Worte entfernt, und einem Beitrag damit vielleicht den kompletten Sinn nimmt, ohnehin kaum zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Cuddleman (4. Mai 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Merkste was?  Automatismen bringen nichts, denn sie werden i. d. R. ganz schnell umgangen. Und selbst wenn das nicht passieren würde, wäre ein Automatismus der einzelne Worte entfernt, und einem Beitrag damit vielleicht den kompletten Sinn nimmt, ohnehin kaum zu gebrauchen.


Dann schreibt man einfach so, das der Sinn, ohne beleidigend zu sein, zustande kommt!
Das kann sich jeder angewöhnen.
Wenn der Automatismus nicht funktioniert, so wie gerade vorgeführt, ist eine Verbannung ganz sinnvoll, denn das meinte ich damit, das immer einige den Automatismus umgehen.
Das ist dann aber ein nicht zurechtfertigender Verstoß, gegen die hier aufgestellten Regeln und gehört entsprechend geahndet, weil vorsätzlich.
In dem Fall, nimmt der jenige sowas real nicht in den Mund, aber er kann es Schreiben. 
Fäkalsprache ist noch ein viel tieferes Niveau, als sinngemäß, die unterste Schublade.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> nicht nur im Forum sondern auch was Themen der Main und des Magazines angeht.


 
Also weniger sinnloser Artikel die nur provokant sind und möglichst viele Klicks generieren sollen?
Oder endlich mal nicht die Werbeflyer der Netzteil Hersteller abdrucken sondern selbst mal reinschauen und ausprobieren?


----------



## GxGamer (4. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also weniger sinnloser Artikel die nur provokant sind und möglichst viele Klicks generieren sollen?
> Oder endlich mal nicht die Werbeflyer der Netzteil Hersteller abdrucken sondern selbst mal reinschauen und ausprobieren?



Wieso muss ich gerade an "PS4 Spiele auf die PC Spieler neidisch sein könnten" denken?
Dem stimme ich aber zu. Solche Artikel schreien geradezu nach Terz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, wir reden heftig aneinander vorbei, leider. Meine Absicht war, auf provokante Art auf Missstände hinzuweisen, die es ja offenbar schon gibt.



Das mit der Provokation ist vollauf gelungen, der Rest entspricht dann halt den typischen Folgen einer Provokation:
Das genaue Gegenteil eines konstruktiven Gedankenaustausches. Wie du selbst so schön feststellst, bringen Provokationen diesen Thread nicht weiter, geschweige denn die Community als ganzes.





Adi1 schrieb:


> Was wird denn da genau diskutiert?
> 
> Wieso wird da immer so ein Geheimnis draus gemacht?


 
Ein "Geheimnis" wird aus solchen Diskussionen gemacht, weil eben zunächst technische Möglichkeit abklären müssen und dann das, was tatsächlich möglich wäre, noch einmal mit unseren moderativen Erfahrungen abgleichen. Oftmals bleibt dann sehr wenig übrig, was tatsächlich möglich und wirkungsvoll wäre. Würden wir jede Idee vorher groß ankündigen, blieben nur jede Menge Enttäuschungen übrig 




Cuddleman schrieb:


> Man könnte ja für alle Threads, sowie Pinwände, einen Wortfilter einbauen, der sich gemäß des verbreiteten Wortschatzes und der teils daraus resultierenden veränderten Bedeutung, automatisch einschaltet.
> Dann bleibt als Entlastung für die Moderatoren einiges übrig, um die Threadentwicklung in dadurch mehren Ebenen/Kategorien besser zu beobachten und erst dann entsprechend einzuschreiten.
> Für den User ist es dann auch leichter, da sich ein entsprechendes, im negativen Sinn, nutzbares Wort von allein löscht.
> Doch ich glaube dann sollten die Smilies mit gefiltert werden, denn einige sind, quasi allein schon beim setzen, eine Beleidigung!
> Der dazu nötige Aufwand ist meines Erachtens recht gering und durch das sofortige Löschen jener Worte, braucht man das Punktesystem erst gar nicht anfahren.



Der Aufwand wäre minimal, die Wirkung aber noch kleiner bzw. negativ. Wie schon angemerkt ist es sche*ße einfach, derartige Filter zu umgehen - umgekehrt können sie aber durchaus erwünschte Diskussionen unmöglich machen. Ich konnte z.B. mal die Bezeichnung eines von mir genutzten Netzteiles nicht posten, weil sie das Kürzel "SS" enthielt 

Und spätestens im WPW-Bereich kann fast alles unangenehme auch schlichtweg Thema sein 




john201050 schrieb:


> Ein ab 18 Bereich (in der Ruka) nur für registrierte 18 jährige User und gut ist.
> Dort müssen die Mods dann nur noch vorbei schauen wenns Gesetzeswidrig wird.


 
Ein ab18 Bereich ist technisch sehr aufwendig. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Ctec afaik keinerlei Interesse an diesem Aufwand hat (vielleicht sollten wir mal beim Mutterunternehmen nachfragen, wie der polnische Playboy die Sache handhabt  ), wäre so etwas zwangsläufig mit Kosten verbunden, die an die User weitergegeben werden müssten.
Und mal ehrlich: Wer würde für ein Diskussionsforum zahlen?
Da gibt es genug kostenlose Angebote im Netz, die unmoderiert sind. Und wirklich in die Community integriert wäre so ein Sonderbereich ja sowieso nicht mehr.


----------



## Cuddleman (4. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ,
> 
> Der Aufwand wäre minimal, die Wirkung aber noch kleiner bzw. negativ. Wie schon angemerkt ist es sche*ße einfach, derartige Filter zu umgehen - umgekehrt können sie aber durchaus erwünschte Diskussionen unmöglich machen. Ich konnte z.B. mal die Bezeichnung eines von mir genutzten Netzteiles nicht posten, weil sie das Kürzel "SS" enthielt
> 
> Und spätestens im WPW-Bereich kann fast alles unangenehme auch schlichtweg Thema sein



Dann last die Regeln so gelten, das mit verschärfteren Kontrollen (wie hoch wäre den da der Aufwand, ohne eingesetztes zusätzliches Personal?), denn das wären aus meiner Sicht die einzigen wirksamen Lösungen, da sich dann offensichtlich Unverbesserliche hier nicht mehr wohlfühlen würden und denen steht, wie von Euch erwähnt, die Tür, auch zum Abschied, offen!
Nur Regeln, sind Regeln, ohne geht's auch im Forum nicht, denn darüber brauchte es keine Diskussion geben, wenn sich Alle einfach daran halten würden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Mai 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Dann last die Regeln so gelten, das mit verschärfteren Kontrollen (wie hoch wäre den da der Aufwand, ohne eingesetztes zusätzliches Personal?),


 
Wenn du damit meinst unsere Posts strenger zu kontrollieren nach aktuellen Forenregeln: Wenn man das wirklich auf die Spitze treibt und quasi jeden abgesetzten Post lesen müsste wäre der Aufwand extrem. In einem solch großen Forum wird im allgemeinen schneller Gepostet als dass es ein Mensch lesen könnte (selbst wenn er keine Zeit zum finden neuer Beiträge benötigt). Wenn man wirklich alles zu 100% kontrollieren wollte müssten immer mindestens 3 Mods da sein die alles lesen und kontrollieren, was etwa 500 Mannstunden pro Woche entspricht - dafür bräuchte man 50 Mods, die sehr regelmäßig jeden Tag mindestens 2 Stunden online sind und so zusammengewürfelt sind dass (grob) 30% morgens, 50% nachmittags/abends und 20% nachts hier sind. Auf deutsch gesagt das schaffen wir mit unseren paar Ehrenamtlern hier nicht mal ansatzweise, ist aber in meinen Augen auch nicht der richtige Weg. Die "totale Kontrolle" kann und darf nicht Ziel unserer Unternehmung sein finde ich.
Dass wir aber generell Personalmangel in unseren Reihen haben ist korrekt und denke ich auch nicht unbekannt. Aber auch das stand auf der Agenda des Treffens und wird in naher Zukunft angegangen, sprich die Mitarbeiterliste wird demnächst wohl das eine oder andere Update bekommen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich will aber nicht Mod werden.


----------



## BertB (5. Mai 2014)

gibt foren, wo geschumpfen und beleidigt wird, dass es kracht,
wenn manche user partout provokativ auftreten wollen, dann sollen sie es dort tun,
ich find den generell gemäßigten tonfall im pcghx einen der größten pluspunkte dieses forums

ich seh auch nicht dass es hier "die user" gegen "die moderatoren" steht,

eher manche user, die selbstherrlich nichts neben sich gelten lassen wollen, egal, ob anderer user, oder mod,
aber in dem fall krachts halt,
und zu recht


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Mai 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du damit meinst unsere Posts strenger zu kontrollieren nach aktuellen Forenregeln: Wenn man das wirklich auf die Spitze treibt und quasi jeden abgesetzten Post lesen müsste wäre der Aufwand extrem. In einem solch großen Forum wird im allgemeinen schneller Gepostet als dass es ein Mensch lesen könnte (selbst wenn er keine Zeit zum finden neuer Beiträge benötigt). Wenn man wirklich alles zu 100% kontrollieren wollte müssten immer mindestens 3 Mods da sein die alles lesen und kontrollieren, was etwa 500 Mannstunden pro Woche entspricht - dafür bräuchte man 50 Mods, die sehr regelmäßig jeden Tag mindestens 2 Stunden online sind und so zusammengewürfelt sind dass (grob) 30% morgens, 50% nachmittags/abends und 20% nachts hier sind. Auf deutsch gesagt das schaffen wir mit unseren paar Ehrenamtlern hier nicht mal ansatzweise, ist aber in meinen Augen auch nicht der richtige Weg. Die "totale Kontrolle" kann und darf nicht Ziel unserer Unternehmung sein finde ich.
> Dass wir aber generell Personalmangel in unseren Reihen haben ist korrekt und denke ich auch nicht unbekannt. Aber auch das stand auf der Agenda des Treffens und wird in naher Zukunft angegangen, sprich die Mitarbeiterliste wird demnächst wohl das eine oder andere Update bekommen.



Das dürfte aber dann mindestens 7 Mitarbeiter zusätzlich bedeuten, wenn man bestimmte persönliche Auszeiten mit einrechnet!
Die technische Unterstützung, sollte trotzdem ausnahmslos für ALLE registrierten+Mitarbeiter, über einen dann internen Filter stattfinden, der Euch anzeigt das bestimmte Worte einlaufen. (Diese Form wird vielen nicht schmecken, aber es gibt seitens der User bisher keine konkreten
Vorschläge)
Dadurch könnt ihr *gezielt* dort die *bisherige Überwachung tätigen* und nach dem bisherigen Punktesystem die Regeln anmahnen, oder je nach Schweregrad, extrem durchsetzen, wobei die Vorgeschichten mit einbezogen sein sollten.
Das Umgehen der Filterregeln, sollte mMn direkt auf alle User+Mitarbeiter angewendet werden, wobei bei Erstverstößen man die Warnstufe moderater ansetzen könnte, aber ab einer bestimmten Häufigkeit, die Warnstufe sich straffer einregeln sollte.
Der moderatorische Eingriff, sollte weiter so wie bisher, mit den gängigen Kommunikationsweisen erfolgen.
Das Punktesystem ist, so wie es bisher ein- und durchgesetzt wurde, voll in Ordnung.
Diese Kombination ist dann eine stille technische Vorüberwachung, mit gezielten moderatorischen Einwirken bei Verstößen.
Dazu muß man eventuell nur 2-3 Mitarbeiter zusätzlich einbinden, was den Aufwand soweit auch gegenüber Ctec rechtfertigen würde.
Um jeden Nutzer des Forum den grundsätzlichen Umgang zu verdeutlichen, könnte man beim Einloggen ins Forum, gezielt die nötigen Schlagworte für eine gewisse Zeit ausreichend groß geschrieben, besser dauerhaft, im Seitenkopf auffällig anzeigen, was beim rumscrollen weiterhin sich nicht ausblenden läßt.
So kann keiner behaupten, nichts davon gewußt zu haben und man sollte sich dadurch als intelligenter Nutzer, gewisser Konsequenzen bewußt/daran erinnert werden, wenn man vom Grundsatz abweicht!
Damit eine gewisse Transparenz zu den angemahnten Verstößen stattfindet, sollte eine List für die Betroffenen erstellt werden, die dann bei jeden , bzw. neueren Regelverstoß ergänzt, dem User übermittelt wird. Darin sollte konkret der Verstoß in seinem Bezug dargestellt sein.
Noch sanfter geht's nicht mehr, außer ihr gebt eure grundsätzlich Einstellung, der Heulerei einiger Wenigen preis.

Im Fall *Softy* und *Anhänger*, sollten einige Moderatoren sich persönlich, mit jenen, an einen Tisch setzen und das Auge in Auge diskutieren, denn erst dadurch kann man mit nicht beleidigenden Argumenten (95% der Menschen lassen bei mehreren Teilnehmern die aggressiven Emotionen nicht heraus, da keine Anonymität vorliegt) auch einen gemeinsamen Nenner finden. 
Natürlich sollten auch konkrete belegbare und nachweisbare Beispiele vorhanden sein.
Bezogen auf *Cook2211*, sind konkrete Vorschläge einzubringen, wie auch seitens der Moderatoren! 
Finden entgleisende Situationen statt, kann alles abgebrochen werden.

Das man diesen Thread gestartet und Eure enorme Aufmerksamkeit gewonnen hat (soviele Modeartoren in einem einzigen Thread, wann gab es das schon mal?), beweist, wie mittlerweile Alle hier Beteiligten in diesem Thread feststellen können, das Handlungsbedarf vorliegt. Ob es dann der Userschaft letztendlich schmecken wird, oder Euch, bleibt gemäß der zu erwartetenden, angekündigten Reaktion abzuwarten.

Übrigens haben schon sehr viele Foren, wegen ausufernder Probleme, entsprechend Maßnahmen eingeleitet. Da wird auch LUXX irgendwann keine Ausnahme bleiben, es sei denn, es ist so gewollt!

Diese Foren gibt es immernoch bis auf ein paar Wenige, die jedoch sowieso schon als Todgeburt galten, Die Nutzung hat sich nicht erheblich geändert, aber die Umgangsformen!

Nachtrag; Dieser Artikel, setzt dieser Diskussion noch die Krone auf, weshalb ich unbedingt die Mitarbeiter mit einbeziehen möchte, den nicht nur die User sollten sich von der Fäkalsprache abwenden!
Beispielgebend ist das allerdings keines wegs!
Wenn Spiele mit 1-Stern-Amazon-Kritiken beworben würden ... siehe Spielekommentare im Video!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Mai 2014)

Leider habe ich das sehr oft gestellt, das einige Moderatoren nicht neutral sind und Beschwerden gegen manche posts werden nicht bearbeitet. Traurig.


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Die technische Unterstützung sollte trotzdem über einen dann internen Filter stattfinden, der Euch anzeigt das bestimmte Worte einlaufen.
> Dadurch könnt ihr gezielt dort die bisherige Überwachung tätigen und nach dem bisherigen Punktesystem die Regeln anmahnen, oder je nach Schweregrad, extrem durchsetzen, wobei die Vorgeschichten mit einbezogen sein sollten.




Cuddleman, Deine Vorschläge in allen Ehren aber ich glaube man kann es auch übertreiben. Das System das Du vorschlägst würde zudem wahrscheinlich sehr viele Fehlalarme produzieren und den Mods nur noch mehr Arbeit machen.

Einfaches Beispiel, ich poste im Ukraine-Thread einen eigentlich harmlosen Satz wie: "Wolfgang Schäuble musste sich bei "Beckmann" lt. Spiegel Online mit der Kritik an seiner umstrittenen (ALARM)Hitler(ALARM)-Putin-Äußerung auseinandersetzen." 

 Oder ich stelle fest, ein (ALARM)Troll(ALARM) ist eine Sagengestalt.


----------



## McZonk (5. Mai 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich das sehr oft gestellt, das einige Moderatoren nicht neutral sind und Beschwerden gegen manche posts werden nicht bearbeitet. Traurig.


 Leider konnte ich von dir im Beschwerdeforum zu modeartiven Maßnahmen keinen einzigen Thread entdecken. Wenn Entscheidungen offenbar zu Unmut führen, verstehe ich nicht, warum man das Angebot für eine Klärung zu sorgen nicht annimmt, sich öffentlich dann aber allgemein abwertend äußert.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Mai 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Das dürfte aber dann mindestens 7 Mitarbeiter zusätzlich bedeuten, wenn man bestimmte persönliche Auszeiten mit einrechnet!
> Die technische Unterstützung, sollte trotzdem ausnahmslos für ALLE registrierten+Mitarbeiter, über einen dann internen Filter stattfinden, der Euch anzeigt das bestimmte Worte einlaufen. (Diese Form wird vielen nicht schmecken, aber es gibt seitens der User bisher keine konkreten
> Vorschläge)
> Dadurch könnt ihr *gezielt* dort die *bisherige Überwachung tätigen* und nach dem bisherigen Punktesystem die Regeln anmahnen, oder je nach Schweregrad, extrem durchsetzen, wobei die Vorgeschichten mit einbezogen sein sollten.
> ...


 
Ich finde dir Idee gar nicht gut, da es einer Totalüberwachung gleich kommt.
Ebenso würde der Filter auch bei PNs greifen, die niemanden was angehen. Und es kann *jedem* Wurst sein, was sich 2 User gegenseitig schreiben. Und selbst wenn da "böse" Worte fallen, dann ist das halt so. Die 2 user können sich ja blocken. Aber es ufert nicht aus und greift auf andere über.


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Mai 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Cuddleman, Deine Vorschläge in allen Ehren aber ich glaube man kann es auch übertreiben. Das System das Du vorschlägst würde zudem wahrscheinlich sehr viele Fehlalarme produzieren und den Mods nur noch mehr Arbeit machen.
> 
> Einfaches Beispiel, ich poste im Ukraine-Thread einen eigentlich harmlosen Satz wie: "Wolfgang Schäuble musste sich bei "Beckmann" lt. Spiegel Online mit der Kritik an seiner umstrittenen (ALARM)Hitler(ALARM)-Putin-Äußerung auseinandersetzen."
> 
> Oder ich stelle fest, ein (ALARM)Troll(ALARM) ist eine Sagengestalt.



 Welche Lösung hättest den Du parat, oder bist du nur am Kritisieren interessiert?


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Welche Lösung hättest den Du parat, oder bist du nur am Kritisieren interessiert?



 Eine Lösung wofür genau? Für ein vermutetes / konstruiertes Problem, das nur einen Bruchteil der User (und das wohl auch nur mal temporär) betrifft? Jeder (ich auch) schlägt mal über die Stränge aber das passiert doch wohl nur bei den wenigsten dauerhaft, so dass Verwarnungen und ggf. auch mal Sperrungen alle Fälle abdecken sollten.

 Ich finde, dass es gut ist wie es ist und sehe keine Notwendigkeit für die von Dir genannten Maßnahmen. Die Regeln sind doch klar und jeder der sich daran hält, sollte hier eigentlich problemlos über den Tag kommen. Das was Du vorschlägst grenzt wirklich schon (wie Pseudoephedrin schrieb) an "Totalüberwachung", welche in meinen Augen allerdings total unnötig ist, zusätzliche Manpower erfordert und kaum bis keinerlei Vorteile bringen würde.


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich finde dir Idee gar nicht gut, da es einer Totalüberwachung gleich kommt.
> Ebenso würde der Filter auch bei PNs greifen, die niemanden was angehen. Und es kann *jedem* Wurst sein, was sich 2 User gegenseitig schreiben. Und selbst wenn da "böse" Worte fallen, dann ist das halt so. Die 2 user können sich ja blocken. Aber es ufert nicht aus und greift auf andere über.


Das gleich wie zu *keinick*, welche Lösungsvorschläge stellst du dir den vor. Ich halte es für unfair nur der Moderation die Lösung unterzujubeln und hinterher dann von Users-Seite nur Kritik zu lesen. Wenn man schon kritisiert, kann man auch zur Lösungsfindung beitragen!

Totale Überwachung ist schon seit mindestens 10 Jahren Alltag, also gewöhnt Euch auch langsam daran, den es interessiert die ausnutzenden heimlichen Überwacher/Ausspäher/Analysten keines Wegs, was du selbst davon hälst.
Schaff die Fernkommunikation ab und du kannst zumindest halbwegs dich im Glauben wiegen, das keiner dich überwacht, doch dann könntest du das hier nicht lesen!


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Mai 2014)

Und du denkst wirklich, dass ich irgendwelche der Schlagworte brauche, um dich zu beleidigen, wenn ich das wollte?


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Mai 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Eine Lösung wofür genau? Für ein vermutetes / konstruiertes Problem, das nur einen Bruchteil der User (und das wohl auch nur mal temporär) betrifft? Jeder (ich auch) schlägt mal über die Stränge aber das passiert doch wohl nur bei den wenigsten dauerhaft, so dass Verwarnungen und ggf. auch mal Sperrungen alle Fälle abdecken sollten.
> 
> Ich finde, dass es gut ist wie es ist und sehe keine Notwendigkeit für die von Dir genannten Maßnahmen. Die Regeln sind doch klar und jeder der sich daran hält, sollte hier eigentlich problemlos über den Tag kommen. Das was Du vorschlägst grenzt wirklich schon (wie Pseudoephedrin schrieb) an "Totalüberwachung", welche in meinen Augen allerdings total unnötig ist, zusätzliche Manpower erfordert und kaum bis keinerlei Vorteile bringen würde.



 Hier stehen, soweit ich das bisher herausgelesen habe, aber zu bestimmten Themen, regelmäßig Regelverstöße, wohl auch im großen Umfang gegenüber, soweit man die Anmerkungen einzelner Moderatoren dazu einbezieht!
 Außerdem kann eine interne Überwachung dir dann ja auch egal sein, wenn sich gemäß deines gerade geschriebenen zeitweiligen Verhaltens keine Konsequenzen auftun!
 Dieser Situation stehen dann wohl etwa, mal angenommen 70% des User-Anteils gegenüber. Solange es keinen negativ berührt, hat er auch nichts zu befürchten, doch glaub ich das wie im realen Leben, einige Wenige, Konsequenzen für alle andern herbeiführen, und meistens keine Guten.
 Es geht nicht darum, das jeder jeden anschwärzen kann, etlichen ist mancher Umgangston auch völlig Wurst, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, das sowas dann auch gerechtfertigt ist!
 Wenn etwas zulange geduldet wird, geht's als normale Handlungsweise in den Alltag über. Das braucht wirklich keiner, siehe z.B. dazu die Bedeutungsänderung im Gebrauch zum Wort "NOOB".


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (5. Mai 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Totale Überwachung ist schon seit mindestens 10 Jahren Alltag, also gewöhnt Euch auch langsam daran, den es interessiert die ausnutzenden heimlichen Überwacher/Ausspäher/Analysten keines Wegs, was du selbst davon hälst.
> Schaff die Fernkommunikation ab und du kannst zumindest halbwegs dich im Glauben wiegen, das keiner dich überwacht, doch dann könntest du das hier nicht lesen!


 
Da gewöhne ich mich nie dran, und wenn es schon seit 1000 Jahren Gewohnheit wäre. Niemals werde ich einfach irgendetwas hinnehmen, weil es schon immer so / seit längerem / whatever gemacht wird. Das ist der allgemeine Tenor den man links und rechts immer zu hören bekommt: "Da kannst du eh nichts gegen machen, die tun ja eh was sie wollen." Also wenn jeder so denkt, dann Prost Mahlzeit. Da ist es kein Wunder wenn solche Mittel von Obrigkeiten heimlich und / oder verstärkt eingesetzt werden. Die Schäfchen springen eh alle so wie man will.

Ich glaube nicht, dass eine totale Überwachung seitens der Redaktion, Admins und Mods selbst gewünscht oder forciert wird. Wenn alle ein wenig ihre eigenen Benimmregeln hinterfragen, dann läuft es im Forum auch rund. Dass es immer mal ein paar Ausreißer gibt ist ja auch klar. Aber warum sollte man tausende User wegen einiger extremer Fälle gängeln? Sollte man nun einen Wortfilter für "Hipp", "Alpecin" und "in der Tat" einbauen, bloß weil dieser Claus Hipp Typ hier ab und an sein Unwesen treibt? Ich glaube doch wohl kaum. Das wäre das Ende des Forums.


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Mai 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Und du denkst wirklich, dass ich irgendwelche der Schlagworte brauche, um dich zu beleidigen, wenn ich das wollte?


 Wenn du intelligent genug bist, was ich von dir voraussetze, sollten diese, wenn nötig, nur darauf hinweisen, welche Grundsätze hier gelten, und nicht dazu verleiten, dich, oder mich, schlagend zu beleidigen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Mai 2014)

Zusätzlich müsste dieser Wortfilter alles melden, das auch nur irgendwie negativ angehaucht ist, denn Worte wie verblendet, borniert, engstirnig, beschränkt,... könnte man ebenso als Beleidigung verwenden und wenn man alles sperrt, werden manche Diskussionen im WPW unmöglich. 

Aber auch dann könnte ich noch Leute beleidigen, weswegen solch ein Filter sinnlos ist und der LT z.B. wurde ja nicht wegen Beleidigungen, sondern wegen massivem Spam geschlossen und ich denke nicht, dass ein Filter sinnlose Beiträge aussortieren kann.


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Das gleich wie zu *keinick*, welche Lösungsvorschläge stellst du dir den vor. Ich halte es für unfair nur der Moderation die Lösung unterzujubeln und hinterher dann von Users-Seite nur Kritik zu lesen. Wenn man schon kritisiert, kann man auch zur Lösungsfindung beitragen!



Ich kann nur für mich sprechen: Ich habe nicht kritisiert, im Gegenteil, ich bin zufrieden wie es ist. Und glaubst Du, mit Deiner Lösung würde die Kritik an moderativen Maßnahmen weniger werden? Ich glaube eher, das Gegenteil ist der Fall weil sich dann auch noch ein Automatismus einmischt.




Cuddleman schrieb:


> Hier stehen, soweit ich das bisher herausgelesen habe, aber zu bestimmten Themen, regelmäßig Regelverstöße, wohl auch im großen Umfang gegenüber, soweit man die Anmerkungen einzelner Moderatoren dazu einbezieht!
> Außerdem kann eine interne Überwachung dir dann ja auch egal sein, wenn sich gemäß deines gerade geschriebenen zeitweiligen Verhaltens keine Konsequenzen auftun!



Ja, theoretisch könnte mir das egal sein. Andererseits bedeutet das wie gesagt aber in meinen Augen unnötige Mehrarbeit für die Mods und höchstwahrscheinlich eine Menge Fehlalarme. Was genau soll denn dadurch besser werden außer, dass vermeintliche Regelverstöße automatisch gemeldet werden? Das habe ich bisher nicht verstanden. Die User, die auf die Regeln pfeifen oder sich ab und an mal einen Ausrutscher leisten wird man damit auch nicht ändern. 

Btw: Soweit ich das rauslesen konnte, stellen OT-Beiträge, sinnlose Detail-Diskussionen die nicht auf die Frage eine TE eingehen oder auch Unterstellungen einen großen Teil der Verstöße dar. So etwas kannst Du überhaupt gar nicht automatisch erfassen. In diesen Fällen würde sich also überhaupt nichts ändern.




Cuddleman schrieb:


> Totale Überwachung ist schon seit mindestens 10 Jahren Alltag, also gewöhnt Euch auch langsam daran, den es interessiert die ausnutzenden heimlichen Überwacher/Ausspäher/Analysten keines Wegs, was du selbst davon hälst.
> Schaff die Fernkommunikation ab und du kannst zumindest halbwegs dich im Glauben wiegen, das keiner dich überwacht, doch dann könntest du das hier nicht lesen!



Daran gewöhne ich mich ganz sicher nicht aber das gehört hier auch nicht her.


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Mai 2014)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Da gewöhne ich mich nie dran, und wenn es schon seit 1000 Jahren Gewohnheit wäre. Niemals werde ich einfach irgendetwas hinnehmen, weil es schon immer so / seit längerem / whatever gemacht wird. Das ist der allgemeine Tenor den man links und rechts immer zu hören bekommt: "Da kannst du eh nichts gegen machen, die tun ja eh was sie wollen." Also wenn jeder so denkt, dann Prost Mahlzeit. Da ist es kein Wunder wenn solche Mittel von Obrigkeiten heimlich und / oder verstärkt eingesetzt werden. Die Schäfchen springen eh alle so wie man will.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass eine totale Überwachung seitens der Redaktion, Admins und Mods selbst gewünscht oder forciert wird. Wenn alle ein wenig ihre eigenen Benimmregeln hinterfragen, dann läuft es im Forum auch rund. Dass es immer mal ein paar Ausreißer gibt ist ja auch klar. Aber warum sollte man tausende User wegen einiger extremer Fälle gängeln? Sollte man nun einen Wortfilter für "Hipp", "Alpecin" und "in der Tat" einbauen, bloß weil dieser Claus Hipp Typ hier ab und an sein Unwesen treibt? Ich glaube doch wohl kaum. Das wäre das Ende des Forums.



-Dann wirf als erstes dein Handy weg, du könntst geortet werden, denn dazu brauchts kein Smartphone! 
Glaub mir, ich möchte auch nicht auf Dauer zu allem überwacht werden, doch sag mir bitte, wo kann man sich noch wirklich so fühlen, nicht überwacht, oder ausgespäht zu werden?
Es bleibt in der modernen industriellen Welt, trotzdem Alltag, nur unbemerkt!
Das ist aber nicht hilfreich, jetzt darüber zu diskutieren, sondern es braucht ernsthafte Lösungsvorschläge, dazu müßen sich doch alle Beteiligen und nicht nur die ~30 bisherigen, plus Moderatoren!

-Welche konkrete Filterung zu bestimmten Worten, oder Satzphrasen nötig sind, kann die Moderation festlegen, oder wenn nötig anpassen, je nach dem wie sich etwas dazu zum negativen hin entwickelt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Mai 2014)

Nur wie soll man dann bitte noch über Politik diskutieren, wenn meine vorhin erwähnten Wörter gesperrt sind?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Aber auch dann könnte ich noch Leute beleidigen, weswegen solch ein Filter sinnlos ist und der LT z.B. wurde ja nicht wegen Beleidigungen, sondern wegen massivem Spam geschlossen und ich denke nicht, dass ein Filter sinnlose Beiträge aussortieren kann.


 
So ist es. Kein Wortfilter der Welt kann unsere Probleme lösen so leid es mir tut. Derart große Wortfilter und erst recht automatische Beitragsmeldungen wären sehr viel (um genau zu sein nicht bewältigbar viel) Arbeit, leicht zu umgehen und völlig wirkungslos.

Wenn wir hier wirklich die totale Kontrolle wollten würde ein Häkchen in der Forensoftware genügen wo steht "Moderatoren müssen Beiträge freischalten". Das hat den Effekt dass JEDER Post zuerst von uns gelesen und abgesegnet werden muss bevor er im Forum lesbar ist. Aber erstens haben wir nicht entfernt die Manpower um das anzuwenden und zweitens wäre das Forum vermutlich innerhalb von 2-3 Monaten vollständig verlassen.

Bei dem Argument das da oben irgendwo stand "Mit den Problemusern Auge-in-Auge gegenüber setzen": Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass User die mit uns Probleme haben im Schnitt viele Hundert Kilometer auf sich nehmen würden, nur um über ein Forenverhalten zu diskutieren? Und glaubst du wir Mods haben den ganzen Tag so wenig zu tun dass wir jede Woche noch 2-3x durch die Weltgeschichte fahren um uns die Leute persönlich anzusehen (wir benötigen schon für ein Treffen in der Redaktion zu veranstalten ein halbes Jahr und mehr Anlaufzeit bis wir nen Termin haben wo sich überhaupt mal freie Zeiten mehrerer Mods und Stefan/Thilo überschneiden...)? Also Ideensammlung in allen Ehren, aber das ist von der praktischen Umsetzbarkeit wohl das Abstruseste was je vorgeschlagen wurde. 

Wo ich dir aber uneingeschränkt Recht gebe ist der Verhaltensunterschied zwischen (so glauben viele) anonymem Internet und der Realität.


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Mai 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen: Ich habe nicht kritisiert, im Gegenteil, ich bin zufrieden wie es ist.


 
 Das ist doch eine konkrete Aussage und kann auch eine Lösung sein, um der Moderation die Entscheidung zu erleichtern.
 Mach doch als Initiative von deiner Seite, einen reinen Abstimmungsthread auf (ohne Kommentarfunktion), damit jeder die Gelegenheit wahrnehmen kann, dazu seine Einstellung, gemäß der Regelhandhabung, anzugeben.

 Einen Quickpoll, seitens der Redaktion, könnte das auch bewirken, aber unbedingt ohne Kommentarfunktion.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2014)

Das hilft recht wenig, denn diese Maßnahme _kann _nicht umgesetzt werden von uns selbst wenn wir es wollten bzw. auch wenn sich die Mehrheit dafür entscheiden würde. 

Wie gesagt wartet ab, wir haben einige Dinge die da kommen werden und auch unsere Mannschaft wird sich verändern. Das geht nur nicht von einer Woche auf die andere.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Mai 2014)

Ihr müsstet nur Schlägertrupps anheuern, dann klappt das auch mit dem Auge um Auge, ähm... Auge-in-Auge.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Mai 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Das gleich wie zu *keinick*, welche Lösungsvorschläge stellst du dir den vor. Ich halte es für unfair nur der Moderation die Lösung unterzujubeln und hinterher dann von Users-Seite nur Kritik zu lesen. Wenn man schon kritisiert, kann man auch zur Lösungsfindung beitragen!
> 
> Totale Überwachung ist schon seit mindestens 10 Jahren Alltag, also gewöhnt Euch auch langsam daran, den es interessiert die ausnutzenden heimlichen Überwacher/Ausspäher/Analysten keines Wegs, was du selbst davon hälst.
> Schaff die Fernkommunikation ab und du kannst zumindest halbwegs dich im Glauben wiegen, das keiner dich überwacht, doch dann könntest du das hier nicht lesen!


 Es sollten einfach ein paar ABVs eingesetzt werden und man hat einiges besser im Blick.


Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> SollteSollte man nun einen Wortfilter für "Hipp", "Alpecin" und "in der Tat" einbauen, bloß weil dieser Claus Hipp Typ hier ab und an sein Unwesen treibt?



Aber recht hast du.


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Mai 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So ist es. Kein Wortfilter der Welt kann unsere Probleme lösen so leid es mir tut. Derart große Wortfilter und erst recht automatische Beitragsmeldungen wären sehr viel (um genau zu sein nicht bewältigbar viel) Arbeit, leicht zu umgehen und völlig wirkungslos.
> 
> Wenn wir hier wirklich die totale Kontrolle wollten würde ein Häkchen in der Forensoftware genügen wo steht "Moderatoren müssen Beiträge freischalten". Das hat den Effekt dass JEDER Post zuerst von uns gelesen und abgesegnet werden muss bevor er im Forum lesbar ist. Aber erstens haben wir nicht entfernt die Manpower um das anzuwenden und zweitens wäre das Forum vermutlich innerhalb von 2-3 Monaten vollständig verlassen.
> 
> ...



 Das Eure Termine und Entfernungen organisatorische Hürden sind, ist mir schon klar, doch die User haben den Thread angefangen, so sollten sich diese bitte auch zu einen der Hochburgen begeben, natürlich mit terminlicher Absprache! 
 Das Thema wurde als wichtig genug aufgefaßt, um das anzustreben!
Gibts von dieser Seite her, keine Reaktion, dann zählt das nur zum "Stimmung machen"!

 Als vor einiger Zeit mal aus der Redaktion das Thema "Anonymität und Echtnamen! angeschnitten wurde, haben sich wohl alle für Anonymität entschieden! 
 Ich auch.
 Warum wohl!
 Die einzigen die tatsächlich "Echt" sind, sind die Redakteure u.a., die den öffentlichen Teil vertreten, aber nicht die restlichen Mitarbeiter.
 Führt man die Echtnamen mit passenden Echtbild hier ein, laufen auch die User weg. 
 Warum wohl?
 Anonymität birgt, nicht nur hier auffällig, die Gefahr, das man um entsprechend verschärfte Kontrollen, nicht herum kommt, da es auch von Heute, auf Morgen, ausufern kann.
 Eure Erfahrungen dazu, sollten das wohl bestätigen.
 Die vorgeworfene Willkürlichkeit, bleibt so, oder so, an Euch hängen, egal was ihr letztendlich verändert.
 Ich setze auch auf die Vernunft und Achtung im persönlichen Umgang, das erwarte ich auch dann hier, nur wie oft liest man das Gegenteil.


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Es sollten einfach ein paar ABVs eingesetzt werden und man hat einiges besser im Blick.
> 
> 
> Aber recht hast du.



 Dazu brauchts keinen ABV. 

 Neider, die tun das von allein, z.B. einen beim Chef, oder Vorgesetzten anzuschwärzen, oder einen unzufriedenen, oder übervorteilten Kollegen in der Firma!
 Das gab es auch schon zu DDR-Zeiten, genauso wie im goldenen Westen, nur der letztere hat weiterhin Fortbestand!
 Da sollte sich jeder an die eigene Nase fassen., wenn er ehrlich genug sich selbst gegenüber ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Mai 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Dazu brauchts keinen ABV.
> 
> Neider, die tun das von allein, z.B. einen beim Chef, oder Vorgesetzten anzuschwärzen, oder einen unzufriedenen, oder übervorteilten Kollegen in der Firma!
> Das gab es auch schon zu DDR-Zeiten, genauso wie im goldenen Westen, nur der letztere hat weiterhin Fortbestand!
> Da sollte sich jeder an die eigene Nase fassen., wenn er ehrlich genug sich selbst gegenüber ist.


 
Das mit den ABVs bezog sich auf die Kontrolle der Threads bzw der topics. Ein ABV in der rumpelkammer würde was nützen und den mods gezielter helfen


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das mit den ABVs bezog sich auf die Kontrolle der Threads bzw der topics. Ein ABV in der rumpelkammer würde was nützen und den mods gezielter helfen



 In diesem Sinne, wäre es auch eine Lösung, aber mit zusätzlichen Personalaufwand, aber warum muß man das erst ins lächerliche ziehen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Mai 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne, wäre es auch eine Lösung, aber mit zusätzlichen Personalaufwand, aber warum muß man das erst ins lächerliche ziehen?


 
Ja "kleine Mods" eben. Was habe ich den ins lächerliche gezogen?


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja "kleine Mods" eben. Was habe ich den ins lächerliche gezogen?



 Schreib es doch auch dann so als "kleinen Mod" und laß die Smilies sein, auch wenn ich den im Zitat falsch interpretiert habe.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Mai 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Schreib es doch auch dann so als "kleinen Mod" und laß die Smilies sein, auch wenn ich den im Zitat falsch interpretiert habe.


 
Was ist den jetzt dein Problem? Willst du mir jetzt die Benutzung von Smilies untersagen?

Ich beziehe mich bei dem ABV darauf, dass er sein "Revier" und seine "Pappenheimer" kannte und gut mit ihnen umgehen konnte.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute, beruhigt euch und kommt weiter zurück zum topic. Nicht das hier noch ein Mod vorbei kommt und aufräumen muss.


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Was ist den jetzt dein Problem? Willst du mir jetzt die Benutzung von Smilies untersagen?
> 
> Ich beziehe mich bei dem ABV darauf, dass er sein "Revier" und seine "Pappenheimer" kannte und gut mit ihnen umgehen konnte.



Nenn das Kind beim Namen, also erläutere das konkret, was du mit ABV meinst, denn es gibt reichlich viele hier, die mit dem *A*bschnitts*b*e*v*ollmächtigten (Polizei), zu seiner Kurzbezeichnung, nichts anfangen können!

Also schlägst du eine individuelle Betreuung eines bestimmten/er Forenbereichs/e vor, in dem die unverbesserlichen Kandidaten, speziell behandelt werden?
Das machen die Moderatoren doch schon, auch mit, oder ohne Nachsicht, passend zum festgestellten Verhalten.
Doch die Unterbesetzung zeigt doch auch die Früchte dazu, in dem eben dann "Willkür seitens der Moderatoren" vorgeworfen wird!
Das ist keine neue Lösung, hier brauchts eine bessere handhabende Betreuung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich will aber nicht Mod werden.



Mist. Dann müssen wir doch Quanti fragen 




Nailgun schrieb:


> Aber auch dann könnte ich noch Leute beleidigen, weswegen solch ein Filter sinnlos ist



/sign.
Beleidigungen ergeben sich oft genug aus dem Kontext - und das kann auch gezielt genutzt werden.



> und der LT z.B. wurde ja nicht wegen Beleidigungen, sondern wegen massivem Spam geschlossen und ich denke nicht, dass ein Filter sinnlose Beiträge aussortieren kann.



Falls es einen gibt, bitte ich um zügige Bereitstellung 




Cuddleman schrieb:


> -Welche konkrete Filterung zu bestimmten Worten, oder Satzphrasen nötig sind, kann die Moderation festlegen, oder wenn nötig anpassen, je nach dem wie sich etwas dazu zum negativen hin entwickelt.



Können wir nicht. Eine halbwegs kreative Persion wird mehrere dutzend Varianten pro Stunde entwickeln, wie sie jemanden beleidigt - von kreativen Schreibweisen ganz zu schweigen. Das kann man nicht nachpflegen und das Problem der Fehltreffer löst es überhaupt nicht. Profi-Trolls würden sicher vermutlich sogar einen Spaß draus machen, andere so zu beleidigen, dass Wörter auf den Index müssten, die nicht drauf können. (Die IT-Industrie macht es einem ja auch leicht: Wie sollen wir denn "DDR-Anhänger" zensieren?  )




Cuddleman schrieb:


> Das Eure Termine und Entfernungen organisatorische Hürden sind, ist mir schon klar, doch die User haben den Thread angefangen, so sollten sich diese bitte auch zu einen der Hochburgen begeben, natürlich mit terminlicher Absprache!



Ganz abgesehen davon, dass wir ca. 800 km zwischen den Wohnsitzen von Moderatoren haben, sind die User, die am lautesten Brüllen, diejenigen, die nicht einmal bereit sind, einen Thread im Feedback-Forum zu eröffnen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mist. Dann müssen wir doch Quanti fragen


 
Quanti und Softy als Mods. 
Wenn die dabei sind steige ich auch mit ein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Mai 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Nenn das Kind beim Namen, also erläutere das konkret, was du mit ABV meinst, denn es gibt reichlich viele hier, die mit dem *A*bschnitts*b*e*v*ollmächtigten (Polizei), zu seiner Kurzbezeichnung, nichts anfangen können!


Ja entschuldige. Werde ab jetzt so tun.


Cuddleman schrieb:


> Also schlägst du eine individuelle Betreuung eines bestimmten/er Forenbereichs/e vor, in dem die unverbesserlichen Kandidaten, speziell behandelt werden?
> Das machen die Moderatoren doch schon, auch mit, oder ohne Nachsicht, passend zum festgestellten Verhalten.
> Doch die Unterbesetzung zeigt doch auch die Früchte dazu, in dem eben dann "Willkür seitens der Moderatoren" vorgeworfen wird!
> Das ist keine neue Lösung, hier brauchts eine bessere handhabende Betreuung.


Ich meinte einfach nur, dass sich die Moderatoren (da sie anscheined etwas zu wenig sind) ein paar User ranzeihen und diese in verscheidene Bereiche wie Rumpelkammer, etc eingeteilt werden und dort sehr aktiv sind damit sie Konflikte etc schnell erkennen und melden können. So könnte man ja etwas schneller agieren und die Moderatoren würden etwas entlastet werden.

BTW Ich will hier keinesfalls die DDR aufleben lassen. Es handelt sich lediglich um Vorschläge _meinerseits_.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2014)

Letztlich läuft es halt auf eine stärkere Personaldecke hinaus aber man kann die schlecht Shanghaien oder Zwangsrekrutieren. Ich glaube auch nicht das eine Überwachung Á la DDR angedacht oder gewollt ist. Den ABV kann jeder ja für seinen Bereich mimen wo er sich oft aufhält, um selber schreibend einzugreifen wenn mal aus dem Ruder läuft oder dann den Melde - Button drücken. Wäre zumindest ein Anfang bis andere Boardmittel greifen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Mai 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Letztlich läuft es halt auf eine stärkere Personaldecke hinaus aber man kann die schlecht Shanghaien oder Zwangsrekrutieren


Da stimmt. Aber ich denke mal die Moderatoren etc haben da so ihre Kandidaten.


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> . Ich glaube auch nicht das eine Überwachung Á la DDR angedacht oder gewollt ist.


Das ist auch garnicht gemeint.


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Den ABV kann jeder ja für seinen Bereich mimen wo er sich oft aufhält, um selber schreibend einzugreifen wenn mal aus dem Ruder läuft oder dann den Melde - Button drücken. Wäre zumindest ein Anfang bis andere Boardmittel greifen


In manchen Fällen nützt alles geschreibe aber nichts. Und bis manchmal ein Moderator einschreitet dauert es - wo wir bei dem Thema "Unterbesetzung" wären.


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ,Falls es einen gibt, bitte ich um zügige Bereitstellung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-Ja diese Variante gibt's, das sie auch die von dir genannten Versionen erledigen kann. 
Das seid ihr Moderatoren selber, nur zu wenige, oder zeitweilig zuviel beschäftigt, um sich dann in die vielen Threads genauer hineinzulesen, was ihr offensichtlich selbst festgestellt habt. (Bei der Menge an Thematik ist das sicher auch zu oft schwer zuertragen.)
Selbst dann sind die Fehlentscheidungen, eventuell auch Fehlalarme, allgegenwärtig, oder sollte ich mich irren?
So viele kluge Köpfe hier, mit so vielen Verbindungen und kein einziges Ergebnis, um wenigstens eine technische Lösung für die Moderatorenentlastung zu bekommen.
Wenn es nichts kosten darf, dann gibt's auch keine Lösung, oder es geht auf Kosten der Ehrenamtlichkeit.
Mal sehen, was es bahnbrechendes als Lösung gibt. 

- Das die Bedeutungen, in welcher Form auch immer, auch aus Kreisen kommt die nicht so allgegenwärtig sind, erleichtert das Ganze sicherlich nicht, genauso wie der Erfindungsreichtum einiger.
Wäre schöner, wenn sich die zum Ärgern ausgerichtete Energie, für uns alle hier, zum Guten miteinander, einsetzen ließe, aber das dürfte vergebliches Hoffen sein.

- *CooK2211* konnte es.
Die allermeisten sind nur stille Leser, so wie man es gerade hier sieht, denn da existieren die offengelegten Probleme einfach nicht, oder man möchte sich einfach nicht dazu Äußern, weil es dann wieder nur Gezecke gibt.


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Da stimmt. Aber ich dneke mal die Moderatoren etc haben da so ihre Kandidaten.
> 
> Das ist auch garnicht gemeint.
> 
> In manchen Fällen nützt alles geschreibe aber nichts. Und bis manchmal ein Moderator einschreitet dauert es - wo wir bei dem Thema "Unterbesetzung" wären.


 
 Ich mußte jetzt mal Lachen, weil ich gerade das hier gelesen habe. Ich glaubte anfangs, ich habe das so geschrieben, denn das passiert mir auch recht häufig, das die Buchstaben sich falsch anreihen.
 Das Durcheinander zulesen, kann schon erheiternd sein.
 Danke.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich meinte einfach nur, dass sich die Moderatoren (da sie anscheined etwas zu wenig sind) ein paar User ranzeihen und diese in verscheidene Bereiche wie Rumpelkammer, etc eingeteilt werden



Dazu zwei Dinge:
1.) Wir haben eine interne Moderationsübersicht wo jeder Mod gewissen Bereichen zugeteilt ist, sinnigerweise dort wo er am meisten Ahnung hat. Das ist zum Beipiel der Grund warum du mich stark im Hardware/CPU/Grafik/Speichermedien usw. Bereich siehst aber quasi nie im Wirtschafts-/Politikforum. Wir räumen nur dann in "fremden" Bereichen auf wenn irgendwas wirklich akutes anliegt.
2.) Für manche Unterforen gibt es bereits "Unterforenmods" (beispielsweise NFSGame oder Bumblebee), es war aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne interner Konsens, dass wir da keine Zweiklassengesellschaft etablieren wollen, sprich wer Mod wird wird es (außer auf eigenen Wunsch) auch für alle Bereiche.



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Da stimmt. Aber ich denke mal die Moderatoren etc haben da so ihre Kandidaten.


Die haben wir durchaus, das Problem ist dass es erstens nur sehr sehr wenige User sind die den Kriterien voll entsprechen und zweitens diese User auch "schlau genug" sind, unsere Anfragen abzulehnen. Leider ist es so, dass gerade WENN man den Kriterien für einen Mod-Posten entspricht und entsprechend weiß was hier läuft/lange und regelmäßig aktiv ist kann man sich auch vorstellen, was wir uns hier freiwillig antun und geht auf Abstand. 
 Aber auch hier gibts Ideen wie wir das Problem Moderatorenmangel vielleicht etwas abschwächen können... und das ganz ohne "Zwangsrekrutierung".

...übrigens ist das ein Vorschlag der uns gar nicht eingefallen ist: Einfach einen User zum Mod machen der offensichtlich geeignet ist, egal ob er will oder nicht! Neue PN: "Du bist jetzt Mod. Find dich damit ab."


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...übrigens ist das ein Vorschlag der uns gar nicht eingefallen ist: Einfach einen User zum Mod machen der offensichtlich geeignet ist, egal ob er will oder nicht! ...äähhmmmm...Stephan...?


 
Ok, ich wähle Thilo, der ist eh so selten hier.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Mai 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dazu zwei Dinge:
> 1.) Wir haben eine interne Moderationsübersicht wo jeder Mod gewissen Bereichen zugeteilt ist, sinnigerweise dort wo er am meisten Ahnung hat. Das ist zum Beipiel der Grund warum du mich stark im Hardware/CPU/Grafik/Speichermedien usw. Bereich siehst aber quasi nie im Wirtschafts-/Politikforum. Wir räumen nur dann in "fremden" Bereichen auf wenn irgendwas wirklich akutes anliegt.


Achso. Das wusste ich nicht.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die haben wir durchaus, das Problem ist dass es erstens nur sehr sehr wenige User sind die den Kriterien voll entsprechen und zweitens diese User auch "schlau genug" sind, unsere Anfragen abzulehnen. Leider ist es so, dass gerade WENN man den Kriterien für einen Mod-Posten entspricht und entsprechend weiß was hier läuft/lange und regelmäßig aktiv ist kann man sich auch vorstellen, was wir uns hier freiwillig antun und geht auf Abstand.
> Aber auch hier gibts Ideen wie wir das Problem Moderatorenmangel vielleicht etwas abschwächen können... und das ganz ohne "Zwangsrekrutierung".


Das kann ich mir vorstellen und hatte diesbezüglich erst die Tage ein Gespräch mit einer Person


----------



## Adi1 (5. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Quanti und Softy als Mods.
> Wenn die dabei sind steige ich auch mit ein.


 
 Hehe, dann ist morgen das ganze Forum dicht.


----------



## Monsjo (5. Mai 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hehe, dann ist morgen das ganze Forum dicht.


 
Ich glaube eher, dass ein großer Teil des Forums plötzlich wieder auf ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Mai 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich von dir im Beschwerdeforum zu modeartiven Maßnahmen keinen einzigen Thread entdecken. Wenn Entscheidungen offenbar zu Unmut führen, verstehe ich nicht, warum man das Angebot für eine Klärung zu sorgen nicht annimmt, sich öffentlich dann aber allgemein abwertend äußert.


 
Ich hatte mich Per PN an PCGH_Stephan gewannt, aber nix passiert und Incredible Alk schlisst oftmals Threads oder löscht post, was total fehl am Platz ist. Beispiel: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-mir-gruende-fuer-einen-amd-fx-83-0-a-14.html
Daher was soll das?

Mittlerweile bin ich nicht mehr gerne bei PCGH im Forum, wegen einiger Moderatoren.


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Mai 2014)

Fehl am Platz war das extreme Offtopic, was von Alki gelöscht wurde. Von daher war das passend.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2014)

DER wurde natürlich völlig grundlos geschlossen und die Posts die gelöscht wurden (Beispiel Zitat: Mitte unten in weiß.
So unter dem Orc  Ist die Orginal Blizzard FPS Anzeige (STRG +R)" oder der hier "Ich hab auf Blackhand auch gerad mal getestet, echt gut besucht der Realm. Natürlich alles auf Ultra") sind ein Paradebeispiel für OnTopic Diskussion über eine CPU.

Entschuldige aber wen willste hier verschaukeln?
Und warum werden wieder Einzelfälle hier ins Beschwerdeforum gestellt nachdem schon zig mal gesagt wurde dass es dafür das Beschwerdeforum gibt?
Und warum hast du nicht schon im Januar einen Beschwerdethread erstellt wenn dich die Schließung dieses Threads so stört und versuchst hier wieder völlig sinnfrei eine Konfrontation anzufachen die nicht das Geringste bringt?

Und da wundern sich Leute wirklich warum unser Admin auf sowas nicht reagiert?


----------



## Monsjo (5. Mai 2014)

Wegen meiner Sperre kam auch keine Antwort. Scheint ja kein Einzelfall gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2014)

Es ist nunmal so, dass Stephan nur auf Anfragen antwortet / antworten kann, die überhaupt diskussionswürdig sind. Bei dermaßen eindeutigen Entscheidungen wie dem geschlossenen Thread oder deiner Sperre fehlt ihm die Zeit und sicherlich auch die Muße sich den ganzen Tag mit Usern auseinanderzusetzen die noch der Meinung sind dass die Regeln für sie nicht gelten.

Ohne es jetzt auf konkrete Fälle zu beziehen - wenn jemand zu einem User "du Vollidiot" sagt und gesperrt wird dann bringts auch nichts bei Stephan zu jammern.

Dahingegen werden übrigens Anfragen wo es tatsächlich diskussionswürdig ist wie ein Moderator gehandelt hat immer kurzfristig beantwortet (sofern Stephan nicht grade im Urlaub ist oder die Anfrage Samstagsnachts um 3 Uhr gestellt wird - gabs auch schon dass sich User bei uns beschweren dass wir nicht nachts innerhalb von 30 Minuten antworten...) und auch intern diskutiert (diesen Fall gibts ja ab und an aus verschiedensten Gründen), oft auch mit dem besseren Ende für den User.


----------



## XE85 (5. Mai 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich Per PN an PCGH_Stephan gewannt....



Auch unser Chefadmin hat mal Urlaub, keine Zeit, etc. Im Beschwerdeforum hingegen lesen alle Mods und der Admin mit, die Chance auf Rückmeldung ist daher wesentlich größer als bei einer mail die nur an eine Person geht.


----------



## Monsjo (5. Mai 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Auch unser Chefadmin hat mal Urlaub, keine Zeit, etc. Im Beschwerdeforum hingegen lesen alle Mods und der Admin mit, die Chance auf Rückmeldung ist daher wesentlich größer als bei einer mail die nur an eine Person geht.


 
Nehmen wir jetzt mal als Beispiel eine Sperre, ganz allgemein. Warum sollte man sich nach seiner Sperre noch im Beschwerdeforum melden, die Zeit in der man nicht posten konnte, kann man ja nicht wieder bekommen. 
Also kann man doch wohl erwarten, dass man eine Antwort von jemanden bekommt, der die einzige Person ist die man fragen kann. 
Ein anderes Forummitglied kann man ja schlecht vorschicken.


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich halte es ganz allgemein:
> 
> Für eine Verwarnung/Ermahnung ist immer auch die "Vorgeschichte"  relevant. Wurde ein User wegen eines Vergehens schon einmal Ermahnt,  Verwarnt oder gar temporär gesperrt ist das natürlich etwas anderes als  bei einem Ersttäter. Das ist bei Spam nicht anders als etwa im  Marktplatz bei der Bilderfplicht.
> 
> Daher kommt es natürlich vor das es absprachen gibt und man dann hört  "der hat ja nur ne gelbe bekommen, warum ich eine rote".



Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen :  





Softy schrieb:


> Zum Thema Objektivität kann ich mich nur   wiederholen, wieso bekommt ein User 10 Punkte und ein anderer (Du weißt,   wen ich meine) für genau den gleichen Sachverhalt 1 Punkt? *Das möchte   ich aber hier nicht weiter öffentlich weiterführen.*





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... sind die User, die am lautesten Brüllen, diejenigen,  die nicht einmal bereit sind, einen Thread im Feedback-Forum zu  eröffnen.



Keine Sorge, kommt noch  Ich habe im Moment viel um die Ohren.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Letztlich läuft es halt auf eine stärkere Personaldecke hinaus



Gebt Euch einen Ruck und befördert den Doc endlich zum Mod. Ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Nehmen wir jetzt mal als Beispiel eine Sperre, ganz allgemein. Warum sollte man sich nach seiner Sperre noch im Beschwerdeforum melden, die Zeit in der man nicht posten konnte, kann man ja nicht wieder bekommen.
> Also kann man doch wohl erwarten, dass man eine Antwort von jemanden bekommt, der die einzige Person ist die man fragen kann.
> Ein anderes Forummitglied kann man ja schlecht vorschicken.


 
Korrekt, im Falle einer Sperre musst du dich an den Admin wenden.
Wenn dieser nicht antwortet gibts zwei Möglichkeiten:
1.) Er hat gerade jetzt Urlaub (unwahrscheinlich)
2.) Er hält die Sperre für eindeutig und korrekt (wahrscheinlich)



Softy schrieb:


> Gebt Euch einen Ruck und befördert den Doc endlich zum Mod. Ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten


 Ich hoffe mal ich trete dir nicht zu nahe, Doc, aber der Doc ist wohl der Rekordhalter mit "am häufigsten abgelehnter Mod-Posten" (wenn du deine Meinung änderst sag bescheid ).
Und ganz ehrlich ich kanns voll verstehen.


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal ich trete dir nicht zu nahe, Doc, aber der Doc ist wohl der Rekordhalter mit "am häufigsten abgelehnter Mod-Posten" (wenn du deine Meinung änderst sag bescheid ).



OK, sorry, Doc  Die Posts klangen halt etwas "anbiedernd"  Naja, ich würde mich zur Verfügung stellen  Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, ich war mal 3 Jahre Mod in einem Automobil-Forum 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich ich kanns voll verstehen.



Gib den Posten doch ab, wenn es so schlimm ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2014)

Das hat mit mir nichts zu tun, ich persönlich empfinde die Vorteile größer als die Nachteile. Hab nur versucht auszudrücken dass ich jeden verstehen kann der das andersrum sieht.


----------



## XE85 (5. Mai 2014)

> Nehmen wir jetzt mal als Beispiel eine Sperre, ganz allgemein. Warum  sollte man sich nach seiner Sperre noch im Beschwerdeforum melden, *die  Zeit in der man nicht posten konnte, kann man ja nicht wieder bekommen.*


Die bekommt man aber auch durch eine Mail an den Admin (in der Regel) nicht wieder. In der Regel wird auch durch den Admin nicht mehr als eine detailiertere Begründung geschickt. Ob man die jetzt ein paar Tage früher oder später bekommt sollte doch keine so große Rolle spielen. Eine Sperre bekommt man ja auch nicht mal eben so wegen einer Lapalie. Von dauerhaften Sperren mal abgesehn entscheiden wir ja genau genommen nicht wir über eine Sperre sondern das Forensystem anhand der Punkte die ein User hat.


----------



## Monsjo (5. Mai 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Die bekommst du aber auch durch eine Mail an den Admin (in der Regel) nicht wieder. In der Regel wird dir auch durch den Admin nicht mehr als eine detailiertere Begründung geschickt. Ob du die jetzt ein paar Tage früher oder später bekommst sollte doch keine so große Rolle spilen. Eine Sperre bekommt man ja auch nicht mal eben so wegen einer Lapalie.


 
Ich habe nur eine Standardantwort bekommen, dass meine Email beantwortet wird.  
Wegen meiner Sperre will ich jetzt gar nicht diskutieren, einen Unterschied macht es so oder so nicht, den Monat bekomme ich ja nicht wieder.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 2.) Für manche Unterforen gibt es bereits "Unterforenmods" (beispielsweise NFSGame oder Bumblebee), es war aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne interner Konsens, dass wir da keine Zweiklassengesellschaft etablieren wollen, sprich wer Mod wird wird es (außer auf eigenen Wunsch) auch für alle Bereiche.



Selbst "auf eigenen Wunsch" haben wir da keine festen Ausnahmen.
Wer als Mod qualifiziert ist, ist es überall. Wenn er dann einige Bereiche des Forums schlicht nicht betritt...
... macht er genau das, was quasi alle anderen Mods auch machen 

Die paar lokalen Mods, die wir haben, sind ja auch "nur" dafür da, bestimmte Bereiche mit sehr hohem Editieraufwand zu pflegen und nicht so sehr in die "Moderation" von Streitfällen involviert.



> ...übrigens ist das ein Vorschlag der uns gar nicht eingefallen ist: Einfach einen User zum Mod machen der offensichtlich geeignet ist, egal ob er will oder nicht! Neue PN: "Du bist jetzt Mod. Find dich damit ab."



Hehe. Gar keine schlechte Idee. Oder wir müssen nach Leuten wie mir suchen. Das ging seinerzeit
"Willst du Sternchenträger werden?"
"Was ist das?"

Später wusste ich dann, warum ich besser gleich hätte ablehnen sollen 




Adi1 schrieb:


> Hehe, dann ist morgen das ganze Forum dicht.


 
*weiteren konstruktiven Vorschlag zur Reduktions unseres Arbeitsaufwandes notiert*




Monsjo schrieb:


> Nehmen wir jetzt mal als Beispiel eine Sperre, ganz allgemein. Warum sollte man sich nach seiner Sperre noch im Beschwerdeforum melden, die Zeit in der man nicht posten konnte, kann man ja nicht wieder bekommen.


 
Typischerweise besteht Gesprächsbedarf, weil jemand den Grund für seine Strafe nicht versteht/fragwürdig findet. Wir hoffen zwar auch immer, dass Leute während einer Sperre zur Besinnung kommen. Aber ich vermute mal, den meisten fehlt danach immer noch einiges an Regelverständnis - und das könnte man im Gespräch lösen.
In den (sehr seltenen) Fällen einer komplett ungerechtfertigten Maßnahme (mir ist genau ein Fall bekannt, in dem es zu auch zu einer ungerechtfertigten Sperre kam, weil zeitgleich noch ein weiterer tatsächlicher Verstoß für Punkte sorgte) kommt zudem hinzu, dass das Vorstrafenregister entschlackt und somit künftiger Ärger reduziert wird.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Mai 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Auch unser Chefadmin hat mal Urlaub, keine Zeit, etc. Im Beschwerdeforum hingegen lesen alle Mods und der Admin mit, die Chance auf Rückmeldung ist daher wesentlich größer als bei einer mail die nur an eine Person geht.


 
Ich wollte da nicht an die große Glocke hängen, aber beim nächsten mal werde ich es zu 100% machen. 
Ich finde es Traurig, das PCGH_Stephan bis heute nicht einmal dazu Stellung genommen hat. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> DER wurde natürlich völlig grundlos geschlossen und die Posts die gelöscht wurden (Beispiel Zitat: Mitte unten in weiß.
> So unter dem Orc  Ist die Orginal Blizzard FPS Anzeige (STRG +R)" oder der hier "Ich hab auf Blackhand auch gerad mal getestet, echt gut besucht der Realm. Natürlich alles auf Ultra") sind ein Paradebeispiel für OnTopic Diskussion über eine CPU.
> 
> Entschuldige aber wen willste hier verschaukeln?
> ...


Nein du willst mich verschaukeln!jetzt komme ich auf die stufe mit herunter und kassiere dann wie Monsjo es schreibt, vielleicht wieder ein Strafpunkt. 
Aber ich lasse das jetzt nicht mehr auf mich sitzen: 
Wenn mal den 1. Post gelesen hätte, geht es um den AMD FX und WOW. 
Dabei wurden post gelöscht wo es um Tweaks und Einstellungen ging, um den FX maximal auszulasten, aber Herr Incredible Alk entschied sich eines bessern und löschte Posts und schloss den Thread gleich danach! Was soll das?? Es war unmöglich wo anders einen neuen zu eröffnen da zu viel gelöscht wurde und das Thema somit komplett zerstört wurde. Muss man es Gleich übertreiben und seine MODERATOR-MACHT zu zeigen?
Es nervt einfach wie mache Moderatoren ihre MACHT heraushängen lassen und dabei es gleich persönlich nehmen und dann Punkte verteilen, als wären es Geschenk-Marken. Ich fand es unter aller sau den Thread zu schließen, da es um den FX und WOW ging und als ob die Moderatoren oder PCGH sich selbst an die regeln haltet! Ihr schreibt so oft OT und passiert nix, da ihr die Moderatoren seit. Ich habe mich so oft auch über andere user beschwert, und nix passiert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich wollte da nicht an die große Glocke hängen


 
Das muss der Grund sein dass du hier jetzt die Brandrede im formelle-Beschwerdethread hältst statt im Beschwerdeforum. Und keine Sorge, ich werde die (zweifelhafte) "Macht" nicht nutzen und deinen Beitrag wie er ist stehen lassen. Ich bin überzeugt davon dass die Community sich ein passendes Bild darüber machen kann und nichts gelöscht oder gar verwarnt werden müsste.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Mai 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das muss der Grund sein dass du hier jetzt die Brandrede im formelle-Beschwerdethread hältst statt im Beschwerdeforum. Und keine Sorge, ich werde die (zweifelhafte) "Macht" nicht nutzen und deinen Beitrag wie er ist stehen lassen. Ich bin überzeugt davon dass die Community sich ein passendes Bild darüber machen kann und nichts gelöscht oder gar verwarnt werden müsste.


 
Was soll der spuch jetzt? deinen *hust* Unterton kannst du sein lassen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Mai 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Was soll der spuch jetzt? deinen SCh... Unterton kannst du dir....... Genau deswegen find ich dich zum


 
Sachte, nicht das der Knüppel eingesetzt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2014)

Muss dieser Ton hier sein? Generell ist ja mal niemand unfehlbar und wenn kann man es im passenden Bereich klären und muss nicht Persönlich werden und Leute anzugreifen oder zu beleidigen.


----------



## Monsjo (5. Mai 2014)

Egal wie oft er ablehnt, der Doc wird jetzt zwangsverpflichtet.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (5. Mai 2014)

Eigentlich hatte ich diesen Thread bis vor kurzem als belanglos und unnötig eingestuft. Aber mit der Zeit sehe ich doch Potential und Sinn. So schnell lernt man Menschen sonst kaum kennen. Sowohl positiv wie auch negativ. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich manch einer in ~10 Jahren an seine Beteiligung hier erinnert und das mit Abstand mal erneut durchliest. Das könnte zu manch interessanter Überraschung führen.


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Mai 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Was soll der spuch jetzt? deinen SCh... Unterton kannst du dir....... Genau deswegen find ich dich zum


 
Mit dem Verhalten disqualifizierst du dich gerade selbst. Und da dein Post nun für alle einsehbar ist, kann sich jeder ein Bild davon machen, für was wir Punkte verteilen.


----------



## ebastler (5. Mai 2014)

Ich muss hier einfach zwei Smileys posten, die ich ab und an ganz passend finde.
Vielleicht inspirieren sie ja den ein oder anderen Mod 

Einer ist sogar nach einem Moderator in einem anderen Forum benannt, und wurde zu seinen Ehren erstellt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Mai 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Mit dem Verhalten disqualifizierst du dich gerade selbst. Und da dein Post nun für alle einsehbar ist, kann sich jeder ein Bild davon machen, für was wir Punkte verteilen.


Alles klar und ich soll mir alles gefallen lassen. Langsam reicht es aber.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2014)

Du kannst dich an geeigneter Stelle mit einem angemessenen Tonfall doch an die Moderation wenden, die Anlaufstelle wurde ja des Öfteren erwähnt. Fliegen fängt man bekanntlich noch mit Honig und nicht mit Senf, Keep Cool


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Mai 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Du kannst dich an geeigneter Stelle mit einem angemessenen Tonfall doch an die Moderation wenden, die Anlaufstelle wurde ja des Öfteren erwähnt. Fliegen fängt man bekanntlich noch mit Honig und nicht mit Senf, Keep Cool


 
Das ist richtig, und ich werden jetzt das alles erst mal so stehen lassen und wieder den PCGH-Projekt richten. 
Den PhysX-mod. Denn habe kein bock mehr auf Diskussion. also BB.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2014)

Es bleibt dir überlassen, aber die Textstellen würde ich trotzdem entschärfen. Es würde von Größe zeugen


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich mal den Anwählzähler (der gerade aktuell bei 57607 steht) diesem Thread betrachte, wird der bald rekordverdächtig anschwellen, obwohl davon hier aktiv nicht mal 1% sich beteiligen!

 Wenn ich jedoch den Threadstart betrachte, der am 13.09.2012 stattfand, wird es kein Rekord, aber es stellt sich die Frage, weshalb über 1 1/2 Jahre vergehen mußten, bis eine Reaktion, oder anders geschrieben, eine Ansage zu Änderungen, seitens der Moderation gemacht wurde. (ich habe aber nicht alle der 138 Threadseiten gelesen, deshalb kann auch etwas an mir vorbeigegangen sein)
 Meine Herrn, das spricht ernsthaft nicht, für Euch.
 Warum es gerade so eskaliert, ist sicherlich auf relativ aktuelle Entscheidungen zurückzuführen, siehe ab 31.03. 2014.
 Andererseits sind die überzogenen Gewohnheitsansprüche mancher Forenmitglieder auch einfach nur lächerlich.
 Man sollte vielleicht doch, den Hitzköpfen, die Gelegenheit gewähren, zeitweilig unter Aufsicht eines Moderator, diesen dessen Arbeit mal machen zulassen.
 Vielleicht gewinnen beide Parteien eine gewisse Einsicht, Ansicht, Erkenntnis, die letztendlich im positiven Sinne hier einfließt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Mai 2014)

Ach, so wie in 'Das Experiment'?


----------



## Der Maniac (6. Mai 2014)

Na den Ausgang kennen wir ja o.O


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Mai 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ach, so wie in 'Das Experiment'?



Eher nicht, es braucht wohl eher einen Haviland Tuf, mit seiner Bauernschläue, um durch seine hintergründigen Taten, jeden den Spiegel vorzuhalten, damit diese sich ihres eigenen Verhaltens bewußt werden!
Da es diesen real so nicht gibt, ist das Kennenlernen, der jeweilig kritisierten Tätigkeit der Moderatoren, ein probates Mittel, um etwas zu lernen!


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Mai 2014)

Die kritisierten Tätigkeiten haben die Meisten doch schon mitbekommen, also was sollte es bringen, wenn die dann auch noch Einsicht in die kommenden Verwarnungen von anderen bekommen?
Vielen fehlt zwar die Einsicht, aber eben nicht in diesem Sinn.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Mai 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Die kritisierten Tätigkeiten haben die Meisten doch schon mitbekommen, also was sollte es bringen, wenn die dann auch noch Einsicht in die kommenden Verwarnungen von anderen bekommen?
> Vielen fehlt zwar die Einsicht, aber eben nicht in diesem Sinn.


.

Erkenntnis, ist der erste Schritt zur Einsicht.

Warum sollten erfolgreich erprobte Mittel/Vorgehensweisen nicht helfen. 

Den Hardcorevertretern sicherlich auch dann nicht, selbst wenn jene ihrerseits eigene Fehler erkennen, werden diese ihrem Ego frönen und bewußt weiterhin auf Kontra setzen. 
Das heißt deshalb auch, das solch eine Vorgehensweise, eine gewisse Gefahr für die Einsichtgebenden bedeudet, da die Einsichtnehmenden später ordentlich Schaden anrichten können. 
Dafür gibt es eine Rechtsabteilung, die das, auf Grund vorliegender interner Daten, Einschätzen kann und wird entsprechend, wenn sowas tatsächlich zustande kommt, im Vorfeld absichern.

Es geht hier nur um die Forenbetreuung. 

Ich glaube mal, das die Moderatoren nichts zu verbergen haben, vor allem, weil auch einige selbst vorher nur Mitglieder waren und diese haben sicherlich auch einiges, als neu integrierter Moderator, dazu gelernt, bzw. sind ernüchtert worden, weil eben die andere Seite plötzlich in ihren Händen lag.

Dazu muß auch keiner 800km weite Reisen in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Mai 2014)

Deine Lösung wären dann aber wieder mehr Arbeit für zuwenig Mods und die Hoffnung darauf, dass eine Handvoll User einsichtig werden, obwohl man die zur Not sowieso komplett entfernen kann. 

Da fahre ich lieber zu Painkiller und lasse mir ein Bier spendieren.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Mai 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Wenn ich jedoch den Threadstart betrachte, der am 13.09.2012 stattfand, wird es kein Rekord, aber es stellt sich die Frage, weshalb über 1 1/2 Jahre vergehen mußten, bis eine Reaktion, oder anders geschrieben, eine Ansage zu Änderungen, seitens der Moderation gemacht wurde. (ich habe aber nicht alle der 138 Threadseiten gelesen, deshalb kann auch etwas an mir vorbeigegangen sein)


 Dann ist definitiv was an dir vorbeigegangen.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Mai 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Deine Lösung wären dann aber wieder mehr Arbeit für zuwenig Mods und die Hoffnung darauf, dass eine Handvoll User einsichtig werden, obwohl man die zur Not sowieso komplett entfernen kann.
> 
> Da fahre ich lieber zu Painkiller und lasse mir ein Bier spendieren.



Dann laßt Euch das Bier schmecken, hoffentlich draußen im Biergarten mit herrlichen Sonnenschein.

Das Arbeitspensum bleibt doch das gleiche, da der Moderator nur überwacht, denn der Probant übernimmt doch das Ruder. 
Nur es anfängt aus dem Ruder zulaufen, kann der Moderator die Arbeit selbst in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Mai 2014)

Und wenn ich einen Tag lang Polizist sein darf, natürlich mit Überwachung, kommt auch kein Blödsinn dabei raus.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Mai 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Wie ich schrieb: wir diskutieren gerade neue Ansätze, um eben auch bereits von Vorneherein Eskallationen entgegenzuwirken. Falls eine technische Umsetzbarkeit der Methoden besteht und sich bewährt, sehen wir weiter. Stay tuned!



Diese aktuelle Aussage war jedoch nicht an mir vorbeigegangen, weil geschrieben am 4. Mai diesen Jahres.

Was auf der Moderatorenebene bisher an Änderungen erfolgte kann ich so nicht weiter beurteilen, denn ich haben noch keine Speere, oder Verwarnung bekommen und bin sicherlich auch nicht scharf drauf.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Mai 2014)

Wir haben Anfang Mai. 
Seit der Erstellung dieses Threads hat sich definitiv etwas getan, denn dadurch gibt es jetzt das Beschwerdeforum und die Auslegung der Regeln wurde, zumindest so weit ich das mitbekommen habe, einheitlicher als vorher. 
Bei vielen Mods (eventuell schon allen) bringt es auch was, wenn man selbst in Threads versucht, die Ordnung wieder herzustellen.


----------



## McZonk (6. Mai 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Was auf der Moderatorenebene bisher an Änderungen erfolgte kann ich so nicht weiter beurteilen, denn ich haben noch keine Speere, oder Verwarnung bekommen und bin sicherlich auch nicht scharf drauf.


 Diese völlig aus dem Kontext gerissene Aussage hat aber rein gar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Start dieses Threads zu tun, sondern bezieht sich auf die jüngst erfolgte Diskussion rund um den geschlossenen Laberthread.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Mai 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Diese völlig aus dem Kontext gerissene Aussage hat aber rein gar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Start dieses Threads zu tun, sondern bezieht sich auf die jüngst erfolgte Diskussion rund um den geschlossenen Laberthread.



Die Antwort hatte ich schon fast erwartet., da sich die Diskussion, wie meist üblich, dann auf individuelle Vorwürfe ausdehnte.
Ist es nicht egal, zu welchen Bereich des Forums, gemäß des allgemein zu verstehenden Eingangsthreads, die Problembehandlung erfolgt/e, oder gilt es doch nur für spezielle Bereiche.
Ich hoffe nicht, das geht doch mehr, oder weniger, quer Beet, auch wenn manches komplett geschlossen wurde, oder nicht mehr im Forum auswählbar ist.
Was hat sich den konkret bis zum heutigen Tag, noch auf der Moderatorenebene denn dazu getan, außer das erwähnte von Nailgun (Danke)?
Ihr habt dafür den wesentlich bessere Einblick.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Wenn ich jedoch den Threadstart betrachte, der am 13.09.2012 stattfand, wird es kein Rekord, aber es stellt sich die Frage, weshalb über 1 1/2 Jahre vergehen mußten, bis eine Reaktion, oder anders geschrieben, eine Ansage zu Änderungen, seitens der Moderation gemacht wurde.


 
Dann hast du wohl die ganzen Änderungen die bereits vor vielen Monden passiert sind nicht bemerkt (Versuch anderer Kartenfarben mit öffentlicher Umfrage, Änderungen von Ermahnungs/Verwarnungs-Nachrichten, Anpassung der Forenregeln, Einrichten eines kompletten neuen Forumsbereiches für Beschwerden, insgesamt tonnenweise Informationen wie wir was wo wieso tun bzw. "engerer Userkontakt" usw.) - das und mehr steht in den 138 Seiten die du übersprungen hast.

Was jetzt gerade zur Diskussion steht ist der zweite Anlauf sozusagen für weitere Dinge die da kommen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen wieso praktisch keiner im "moderativen Maßnahmen" Unterforum ein Thread auf macht.
Weils nichts bringt.
Denn jeder User ist sich sicher dass es keinen Zweck hat mit der Moderation zu diskutieren.
Ergo macht auch kaum einer bzw. eben praktisch keiner einen Thread auf und versucht tatsächlich mal ein Thema anzusprechen.
Denn eins ist klar. Der User ist *alleine* im Thread. Nur er *alleine *kann ihn sehen. *Kein *anderer User kann mitreden bzw. seine Meinung einbringen.
Aber *jeder *Moderator kann diesen Thread sehen. *Jeder *Moderator kann seine Meinung einbringen.
Die Moderation ist klar "überlegen". Daher ist es logisch dass dort kaum einer was postet.
Es ist genauso als wenn ich eine PN an alle Mods schicke um eine Diskussion in Gange bringen will. Ist exakt das gleiche. Und kein User käme auf die Idee das zu machen.
Daher sollte man das System des "Extra Unterforums" überdenken und eine andere Lösung anstreben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2014)

Und das sagt jemand ohne jedes Hintergrundwissen und ders auch noch nie versucht hat. Auch die allermeisten die hier rumschreien habens noch nie versucht. Deswegen kann man auch nicht wissen, dass in fast allen Fällen ein Konsens gefunden wird mit dem beide Seiten leben können (ich hab nicht nachgezählt aber schätze gut über die Hälfte der Threads erzielt ein positives Ergebnis). Natürlich wird nicht jede Entscheidung zu Gunsten des Users ausfallen, die meisten Angelegenheiten konnten aber schnell geklärt werden. Einige Threads da sind auch nicht mal Beschwerden sondern (meist technische) "Hilfegesuche" oder allgemeine Fragen an uns, was zwar nicht wirklich Ziel dieses Forums war aber natürlich auch beantwortet wird.

Von uns wird keiner mit der Masse "überfahren", sämtliche Posts von Mitarbeitern in diesem Beschwerdeforum sind völlig sachlich und erklärend. Meine Vermutung dass die entsprechenden Leute keinen Thread eröffnen liegt eher darin dass sie entweder genau wissen wenn ihre Argumente höchst fadenscheinig sind oder es einfach bevorzugen sich öffentlich auszukotzen in der Hoffnung dass der wütende Community-Mob sie in ihrer Wut gegen die Forenleitung unterstützen möge. Ähnlich so wütenden Gruppierungen die mit ihren Kollegas einen auf dicke Hose machen und alleine so klein mit Hut sind (das soll natürlich keinen persönlich angreifen sondern nur ein neutraler Vergleich sein). Wie gesagt vor uns braucht man sich ja nicht verstecken, es beißt ja niemand. Man kann wirklich über alles angemessen reden, man muss nur wollen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> (ich hab nicht nachgezählt aber schätze gut über die Hälfte der Threads erzielt ein positives Ergebnis).


 
50% Erfolgsquote?
Und dann wunderst du dich dass praktisch keiner das "Wundermittel" nutzt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2014)

Na wenn man vom "Wundermittel" erwartet dass man nur ne Beschwerde schreiben muss und schon wird alles zurückgenommen und vergessen und jeder fällt auf die Knie hat man vielleicht den falschen Blickwinkel. 

Kommt auch drauf an was man da als "Erfolg" definiert. Wenn man etwa Erfolg so sieht dass der sich beschwerende Nutzer auch wenn seine Strafe welcher Art auch immer weiter weiter Bestand hat einsieht warum wir wie gehandelt haben und den Austausch mit uns als positiv erachtet sind wir sogar nahe den 100% (zumindest empfinde ich das so, ist natüprlich auch immer im Auge des Betrachters), ich erinnere mich spontan an genau einen Fall wo auch nach tagelanger Diskussion kein Weiterkommen in Sicht war.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Nein du willst mich verschaukeln!jetzt komme ich auf die stufe mit herunter und kassiere dann wie Monsjo es schreibt, vielleicht wieder ein Strafpunkt.
> Aber ich lasse das jetzt nicht mehr auf mich sitzen:
> Wenn mal den 1. Post gelesen hätte, geht es um den AMD FX und WOW.
> Dabei wurden post gelöscht wo es um Tweaks und Einstellungen ging, um den FX maximal auszulasten, aber Herr Incredible Alk entschied sich eines bessern und löschte Posts und schloss den Thread gleich danach! Was soll das?? Es war unmöglich wo anders einen neuen zu eröffnen da zu viel gelöscht wurde und das Thema somit komplett zerstört wurde. Muss man es Gleich übertreiben und seine MODERATOR-MACHT zu zeigen?
> Es nervt einfach wie mache Moderatoren ihre MACHT heraushängen lassen und dabei es gleich persönlich nehmen und dann Punkte verteilen, als wären es Geschenk-Marken. Ich fand es unter aller sau den Thread zu schließen, da es um den FX und WOW ging und als ob die Moderatoren oder PCGH sich selbst an die regeln haltet! Ihr schreibt so oft OT und passiert nix, da ihr die Moderatoren seit. Ich habe mich so oft auch über andere user beschwert, und nix passiert.



Ich erinnere mal wieder daran, dass dieser Thread nicht der Diskussion von Einzelfällen dient. Wenn du hier ein Beispiel anbringen willst, solltest du es zunächst einmal beschreiben und, so weit möglich verlinken. Nicht einmal ich, mit Zugriff auf deine Verwarnhistorie, kann nachvollziehen, wo/wie du in einem Thread mit Titel in Richtung "FX & WoW" Punkte kassierst hätte, wie du hier suggerierst.




Cuddleman schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal den Anwählzähler (der gerade aktuell bei 57607 steht) diesem Thread betrachte, wird der bald rekordverdächtig anschwellen, obwohl davon hier aktiv nicht mal 1% sich beteiligen!



Jeder Zugriff, auch wiederholt vom gleichen User, zählt als Hit.



> Wenn ich jedoch den Threadstart betrachte, der am 13.09.2012 stattfand, wird es kein Rekord, aber es stellt sich die Frage, weshalb über 1 1/2 Jahre vergehen mußten, bis eine Reaktion, oder anders geschrieben, eine Ansage zu Änderungen, seitens der Moderation gemacht wurde. (ich habe aber nicht alle der 138 Threadseiten gelesen, deshalb kann auch etwas an mir vorbeigegangen sein)
> Meine Herrn, das spricht ernsthaft nicht, für Euch.





Cuddleman schrieb:


> Die Antwort hatte ich schon fast erwartet., da sich die Diskussion, wie meist üblich, dann auf individuelle Vorwürfe ausdehnte.
> Ist es nicht egal, zu welchen Bereich des Forums, gemäß des allgemein zu verstehenden Eingangsthreads, die Problembehandlung erfolgt/e, oder gilt es doch nur für spezielle Bereiche.
> Ich hoffe nicht, das geht doch mehr, oder weniger, quer Beet, auch wenn manches komplett geschlossen wurde, oder nicht mehr im Forum auswählbar ist.
> Was hat sich den konkret bis zum heutigen Tag, noch auf der Moderatorenebene denn dazu getan, außer das erwähnte von Nailgun (Danke)?
> Ihr habt dafür den wesentlich bessere Einblick.



Vielleicht sollte man, wenn man sich schon nicht informiert, zumindest die Pauschalkritik etwas zurückfahren 
FYI: Direkte Ergebnisse dieses Threads sind u.a. überarbeitete Forenregelungen, komplett überarbeitetes Ermahnungen und das Kontaktforum.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen wieso praktisch keiner im "moderativen Maßnahmen" Unterforum ein Thread auf macht.
> Weils nichts bringt.
> Denn jeder User ist sich sicher dass es keinen Zweck hat mit der Moderation zu diskutieren.
> Ergo macht auch kaum einer bzw. eben praktisch keiner einen Thread auf und versucht tatsächlich mal ein Thema anzusprechen.
> ...



Äh: Geht es dir jetzt darum, Sachverhalte zu klären, oder geht es dir darum, durch Überzahl einen Kampf zu gewinnen?



> Es ist genauso als wenn ich eine PN an alle Mods schicke um eine Diskussion in Gange bringen will. Ist exakt das gleiche.



Es ist explizit eine praktikable Alternative dazu für alle, die nicht nur einen Mod kontaktieren aber auch nicht direkt die Administration anmailen wollen/sollen.



> Und kein User käme auf die Idee das zu machen.



Glaubst du...
Es gibt sogar User, die schreiben bei kritischen Fragen jeden Mod einzeln an, ohne dies klarzustellen, in der Hoffnung dass einem zufällig doch ein "ist okay" rausrutscht.



> Daher sollte man das System des "Extra Unterforums" überdenken und eine andere Lösung anstreben.


 
Dieser Thread dient dazu, konstruktive Vorschläge zu machen. Das Forum war einer davon. Wenn du noch bessere hast - wir warten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2014)

Manche Menschen tun schon mehr für weniger Prozentpunkte und trotzdem könnte ein Gespräch unter 4 Augen hilfreicher sein. Wunder werden dort natürlich nicht passieren aber man kann einiges zwischen den Zeilen klären ohne Einmischung der Horde


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh: Geht es dir jetzt darum, Sachverhalte zu klären, oder geht es dir darum, durch Überzahl einen Kampf zu gewinnen?


 
Ich versuche nur Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen wieso so wenig User das nutzen.
Es gibt genug User die schon Probleme haben mit einem Moderator zu reden. Was denkst du haben die für ein Gefühl wenn die alleine sind und praktisch mit allen Moderatoren gleichzeitig reden müssen/müssten?
Das schreckt eben viele User ab und daher versuchen sie erst gar nicht Kontakt über diese Plattform aufzunehmen.


----------



## keinnick (6. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht nutzen diese Möglichkeit nur wenige Leute weil sie im Hinterkopf genau wissen, dass sie Mist gebaut haben (und nicht weil sie "Angst" vor den Mods haben). 

Ich glaube man muss unterscheiden: 

User A fühlt sich ungerecht behandelt und ist sich sicher, dass er nichts falsch gemacht hat und wird alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen um seine Sichtweise darzulegen. Er macht einen Thread auf und / oder diskutiert mit den Mods per PN.

User B (das ist auf niemanden hier direkt bezogen) weist zwar gerne schön plakativ für alle im Forum auf vermeintliche Missstände und eine eine angeblich ungerechte Behandlung hin, jedoch traut er sich nicht, sich fernab von der Forenmeute in einem privaten Thread zu rechtfertigen. Entweder weil ihm die Rückendeckung der anderen User fehlt oder weil er genau weiß, dass er Mist gebaut hat und die Mods eigentlich korrekt gehandelt haben und es ihm nur gegen den Strich geht.

So sieht meine Sichtweise auf das Thema aus.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Vielleicht nutzen diese Möglichkeit nur wenige Leute weil sie im Hinterkopf genau wissen, dass sie Mist gebaut haben (und nicht weil sie "Angst" vor den Mods haben).


 
Wenn du weißt dass es deine Schuld ist oder es offensichtlich ist dass du wegen "Du Arsch" Punkte bekommen hast kommst du nicht auf die Idee einen Thread aufzumachen.
Wenn du aber nach eigenem Empfinden keine Schuld hast oder der Meinung bist dass du ungerecht behandelt wurdest und gleichzeitig von vielen anderen Usern gehört hast dass die Mods sowieso nie ihre Meinung ändern und sowieso schon alles feststeht dann kommst du auch nicht auf die Idee dort einen Thread aufzumachen denn du rechnest sowieso damit dass es keinen Erfolg haben wird.

Denn -- um das mal klar zu sagen -- ich persönlich finde den Thread überflüssig und es brauchte ihn auch nicht wenn die Moderation mehr den Dialog mit den Usern suchen würde wenn es darum geht Sperren auszusprechen.
Denn gerade dann gibt es Gesprächsbedarf und wenn man gesperrt wird kann das nicht erfolgen -- und eine Mail an einen Admin zu schicken ist doch nun wirklich nicht das gleiche als wenn man mit einem Moderator die Sache bereden kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich glaube man muss unterscheiden:
> 
> User A fühlt sich ungerecht behandelt und ist sich sicher, dass er  nichts falsch gemacht hat und wird alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen um  seine Sichtweise darzulegen. Er macht einen Thread auf und / oder  diskutiert mit den Mods per PN.
> 
> User B (das ist auf niemanden hier direkt bezogen) weist zwar  gerne schön plakativ für alle im Forum auf vermeintliche Missstände und  eine eine angeblich ungerechte Behandlung hin, jedoch traut er sich  nicht, sich fernab von der Forenmeute in einem privaten Thread zu  rechtfertigen. Entweder weil ihm die Rückendeckung der anderen User  fehlt oder weil er genau weiß, dass er Mist gebaut hat.


 
Exakt so sehe ich das aktuell auch.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du weißt dass es deine Schuld ist oder es offensichtlich ist dass du wegen "Du Arsch" Punkte bekommen hast kommst du nicht auf die Idee einen Thread aufzumachen.


 
...ooohhhhhh doch. 
Und das sind auch die Threads/User die die "100%" unmöglich machen - weil einsehen dass "Du Arsch" --> 3 Punkte sind können die meist auch nicht.


----------



## DaStash (6. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich versuche nur Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen wieso so wenig User das nutzen.
> Es gibt genug User die schon Probleme haben mit einem Moderator zu reden. Was denkst du haben die für ein Gefühl wenn die alleine sind und praktisch mit allen Moderatoren gleichzeitig reden müssen/müssten?
> Das schreckt eben viele User ab und daher versuchen sie erst gar nicht Kontakt über diese Plattform aufzunehmen.



Zustimm. Das ist das große Problem an der Sache. 

MfG


----------



## the.hai (6. Mai 2014)

Natürlich sitzt ein Mod immer am längeren Hebel und drückt seine unterbewusste Subjektivität mit durch. Wer wirklich regelkonform handelte, kann dass dann gegenüber anderen Mods widerlegen. Das macht die Diskussion gegnüber ALLEN Mods im Unterforum sinnvoll.

Ich hab erst eine Diskussion gegen nen Mod gewonne, da war er voreilig und ich musste ihm die Regeln zeigen.

Wenn ich mir noch anschaue, wielange die Punkte vorhalten...das ist ja ewig.

wie kann es sein, das 3p personenbezogener Angriff "nur" 4 monate hält und so ein 3p verstoß gegen marktplatzregeln wahnwitzige 7monate und 19tage braucht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2014)

Wenn ein Verstoß noch nicht abgelaufen ist und man den gleichen Verstoß in dieser Zeit nochmal begeht werden die Ablaufzeiten automatisch entsprechend verlängert.

Ist ebenfalls in den Regeln zu lesen ganz unten:


> Vergebene Punkte besitzen eine Wirksamkeit von 4 Monaten. Nach diesem  Zeitraum verfallen sie. Werden innerhalb dieses Zeitraumes erneut Punkte  für einen vergleichbaren Regelverstoß vergeben, so verlängert sich die  Wirksamkeit der alten Punkte des vergleichbaren Regelverstoßes  zusätzlich um weitere vier Monate.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Zustimm. Das ist das große Problem an der Sache.



Aber hat auch jemand eine praktische Lösung, wie jemand, der nicht reden will, einen Dialog startet?




the.hai schrieb:


> wie kann es sein, das 3p personenbezogener Angriff "nur" 4 monate hält und so ein 3p verstoß gegen marktplatzregeln wahnwitzige 7monate und 19tage braucht?


 
Die Grund-Ablaufzeit ist bei allen Verstößen gleich (~4 Monate), aber die Laufzeit von Wiederholungstaten berücksichtigt die verbleibende Ablaufzeit von bestehenden Strafen. Wenn man also nach 11 Tagen noch einmal gegen den gleichen Regelbereich verstößt, ergeben sich beinahe 8 Monate für die neuen Punkte.

_Edit:_ Der entsprechende Regeltext scheint mir da nicht ganz zu stimmen.


----------



## the.hai (6. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _Edit:_ Der entsprechende Regeltext scheint mir da nicht ganz zu stimmen.


 
also so genau erschließt sich mir grad die rechenweise in verbindung mit dem REGELTEXT auch nicht

erste strafe: 30.11.13

zweite strafe: 10.12.13

erste ist abgelaufen und zweite läuft noch bis zum 29.07.14.


laut dem regeltext müsste sich aber die erste strafe verlängern, nicht die zweite.

P.S: ah ok, die zweite strafe verlängert sich also um 4monate auf BASIS des endatums der ersten strafe


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber hat auch jemand eine praktische Lösung, wie jemand, der nicht reden will, einen Dialog startet?


 
Ich rede von den Leuten die einen Dialog möchten.
Wer nicht reden will oder nur Beleidigungen verschickt wenn man ihn als Moderator anspricht kann ausgeklammert werden.
Aber es gibt genug User die Punkte/Sperren kriegen und eben einen Dialog wünschen und auch gewillt sich das sachlich zu erörtern.
Wenn du aber ohne Dialog gesperrt wirst kannst du nicht sachlich einen Dialog aufnehmen da du gesperrt bist.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (6. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich rede von den Leuten die einen Dialog möchten.
> Wer nicht reden will oder nur Beleidigungen verschickt wenn man ihn als Moderator anspricht kann ausgeklammert werden.
> Aber es gibt genug User die Punkte/Sperren kriegen und eben einen Dialog wünschen und auch gewillt sich das sachlich zu erörtern.
> Wenn du aber ohne Dialog gesperrt wirst kannst du nicht sachlich einen Dialog aufnehmen da du gesperrt bist.


 
Und nach der Entsperrung sind viele User sauer :/ .


----------



## Monsjo (6. Mai 2014)

8luescreen schrieb:


> Und nach der Entsperrung sind viele User sauer :/ .



Nach der Entsperrung hat der User keinen Grund mehr zu diskutieren, was mMn das eigentliche Problem ist.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (6. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Nach der Entsperrung hat der User keinen Grund mehr zu diskutieren, was mMn das eigentliche Problem ist.


 
Weil die Strafe, welche eventuell nicht hätte sein müssen, sowieso abgesessen wurde  .


----------



## DaStash (6. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich rede von den Leuten die einen Dialog möchten.
> Wer nicht reden will oder nur Beleidigungen verschickt wenn man ihn als Moderator anspricht kann ausgeklammert werden.
> Aber es gibt genug User die Punkte/Sperren kriegen und eben einen Dialog wünschen und auch gewillt sich das sachlich zu erörtern.
> Wenn du aber ohne Dialog gesperrt wirst kannst du nicht sachlich einen Dialog aufnehmen da du gesperrt bist.


Es sollte die Möglichkeit geben auch als gesperrter user in dem Beschwerdeforum zu schreiben.

 @Mods
 Ist das technisch möglich?


----------



## Der Maniac (6. Mai 2014)

Wie das geht nicht? Dachte das wäre gerade der Grund für dieses Forum. Aber so macht das ja den Sinn komplett zu Nichte!


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Mai 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> also so genau erschließt sich mir grad die rechenweise in verbindung mit dem REGELTEXT auch nicht
> 
> erste strafe: 30.11.13
> 
> ...



Um es mal an einem Beispiel mit runden Zahlen festzumachen:

01.01.x1 Verstoß gegen die MP-Regeln > ab jetzt 4 Monate Laufzeit

01.02.x1 Verstoß gegen die MP-Regeln > ab jetzt 7 Monate Laufzeit (4 -1 + 4)

So sollte es auch bei dir sein. Der Regeltext müsste genau diese Rechnung ausdrücken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> @Mods
> Ist das technisch möglich?


 
Soweit mir bekannt: Nein. Ob man an der Tatsache was rütteln kann weiß wohl nur unsere IT.



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Aber so macht das ja den Sinn komplett zu Nichte!


 
Hinweis: Nur die allerwenigsten moderativen Maßnahmen führen zu einer Sperre eines Users. Im PCGHX sind vergleichsweise generell sehr wenige Nutzer gesperrt - bei vielen Tausend Aktiven sinds normalerweise nicht mehr als eine einstellige Zahl.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2014)

8luescreen schrieb:


> Weil die Strafe, welche eventuell nicht hätte sein müssen, sowieso abgesessen wurde  .


 
Die meisten User sind schon zur Sperre ziemlich sauer. Eine Sperre soll schließlich auch dazu dienen, dass die Leute erstmal durchatmen und nicht im Forum aktiv werden, bis sie halbwegs rational über Regeln nachdenken können. Wenn tatsächlich eine Fehlentscheidung vorliegt, ist das ******, aber in der Mehrheit der Fälle ist "diskutieren wir erstmal aus" wohl eine Autobahn in öffentliche Eskalation und Flame-War. Und das tut hinterher beiden leid: Der Moderation, die einen Arbeit zusätzliche Abeit hatte, dem Wutteufel, der seine 1 wöchige Sperre durch Folgevergehen auf 1 Quartal gepusht hat und den professionellen Moderations-Anschwärzern, die ihm auf den Leim gegangen sind und engagiert mit drastischen Formulierungen und etwas mehr Posts, als der Inhalt gerechtfertigt hätte, ihr Punktekonto im Kampf für eine Sache gefüllt haben, die es nun wirklich nicht verdiente.
Wie von Alk schon beschrieben: In 99% der Fälle geht es sich bei Rückfragen nicht um eine Revisionsverhandlung einer fragwürdigen Strafe, sondern um Verständnisfragen für vollkommen berechtigte Strafen.

Zugegebenermaßen wäre es (auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass sich viele mit impulsiven, exzessiven Schimpftriaden dann noch tiefer in den Sumpf reiten) eine Idee, den Zugang zu dieser Feedbackmöglichkeit bereits während der Sperrzeit zu gewähren.
Iirc ist es aber technisch nicht möglich, nur "alle anderen Teile" der Plattform zu sperren. Kontextabhängige Zugriffsrechte, wie wir sie z.B. im Marktplatz haben, laufen über externe Scripte (einmal am Tag wird geprüft, ob ein Nutzer die Postingzahl und Mitgliedsdauer überschritten hat, daraufhin wird ein Berechtigungsflag gesetzt. Es wird nicht mal geprüft, ob es schon da war und auch nicht, ob User, die bereits darüber liegen, es noch haben - technisch sehr basal also) und sind nicht Bestandteil des Forums. Von so Dingen wie PNs ganz zu schweigen - macht ja keinen Sinn, wenn wir jemanden wegen wiederholten PN-Handel oder -Werbung ode -Spam sperren und der dann weiter machen kann, weil er prinzipiell noch Zugang zur Plattform hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2014)

Ich denke mal so etwas wäre bestimmt etwas sofern es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt. Ich kann dazu mangels irgendwelcher Betroffenheit nix sagen ob man da ein Schlupfloch hat.

 Generell sollte man nach seiner Sperre ja entspannter sein


----------



## marvinj (6. Mai 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Generell sollte man nach seiner Sperre ja entspannter sein


 
Oder man regt sich während der Sperre darüber so auf, dass man einfach danach abgeht wie ein  äh Zäpfchen  


Offtopic:
haha Post 1000


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Nach der Entsperrung hat der User keinen Grund mehr zu diskutieren, was mMn das eigentliche Problem ist.


 
Das ist auch meine Meinung.
Den Usern ist der "Spaß" am Diskutieren vergangen denn er ist der Meinung dass das sowieso zu nichts führt.
Denn ich meine eben dass es einfach an der fehlenden Kommunikation zwischen Moderation und Usern liegt.
Das ist das größte Problem.


----------



## XE85 (6. Mai 2014)

Eine Sperre kommt aber, in aller Regel, nicht so aus heiterem Himmel. Bekanntlich sieht das Verwarnsystem des Forums eine Sperre erst bei 5 Punkten vor. Die bekommt man zwar direkt bei besonders schweren verstößen, etwas Doppelaccount etc., aber meist sind dazu schon mehrere Verstöße notwendig. Die übliche Punktzahl bei Verstößen liegt bei 1 bis 3. Kommt es also zu eine Sperre hat man (in der Regel) schon 2 bis 3 mal eine Ermahnung bzw. Verwarnung bekommen. Man hatte also schonmal mit der Moderation zu tun und hätte schon gelegenheit gehabt in einen Dialog zu treten.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2014)

Wenn man 2x einen Punkt wegen Spamm bekommt und dann kommen 3 Punkte dazu weil jemand der Meinung ist dass das nicht korrekt war sind die 5 Punkte voll.
Wie willst du denn dann den letzten Punkt besprechen?
Du bist gezwungen zu warten bis die Sperre vorbei ist.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Denn jeder User ist sich sicher dass es keinen Zweck hat mit der Moderation zu diskutieren.





Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist auch meine Meinung.
> Den Usern ist der "Spaß" am Diskutieren vergangen denn er ist der Meinung dass das sowieso zu nichts führt.
> Denn ich meine eben dass es einfach an der fehlenden Kommunikation zwischen Moderation und Usern liegt.
> Das ist das größte Problem.



Würdest du bitte aufhören, dauernd für andere User zu sprechen? Was soll das? Rede von dir, oder lass es einfach.
Ich persönlich habe dich nämlich nicht zu meinem Vormund ernannt.


Ich finde zwar auch dass such hier einiges ständig wiederholt, aber das geht eindeutig am wenigsten von den Moderatoren aus.

Es mag ja sein, dass man sich mal unfair behandelt fühlt, aber wie kommt es überhaupt erst dazu? Hast du dich das mal gefragt? Ich selbst bin seit irgendwann 2007 hier registriert, Punkte habe ich aber bisher noch nicht bekommen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. (kann ich das irgendwie nachgucken?)
Wie kommt das nur? Ich lese jeden Tag etliche Stunden hier im Forum mit, genauso, wie ich diesen thread hier komplett gelesen habe. Posten, tue ich aber nur selten, weil ich es erst dann mache, wenn ich wirklich was zum Thema zu sagen habe. Ewig wiederholen, so wie es hier beispielsweise gut zu beobachten ist, mache ich auch nicht. Warum auch? Wenn es schon schwarz auf weiß steht, ist alles weitete eher Spam, als hilfreich und sorgt nur für Verwirrung und unübersichtlichkeit.

Wie kommt es also, dass ich noch nie gesperrt wurde? Rücksichtnahme, Toleranz und Benehmen, sind Grundsätze, die ich vorm Posten beachte. Ich bin AMD-fan, verfechte sogar regelmäßig meinen alten Bulldozer und halte nicht viel von einer bestimmten Netzteilmarke. Ich habe mich schon des öfteren mit Marc, GoldenMic und StefanPayne missverstanden/mit ihnen diskutiert. Trotzdem nie irgendwelche Probleme... komisch was?

Erkläre mir bitte, wie das sein kann? Das einzige was ich mache, ist mich an die Regeln zu halten. Das sollten wir aber alle. Ist dem so, gibt es doch überhaupt keinen Ermessensspielraum, oder?


----------



## XE85 (6. Mai 2014)

Den letzten Punkt kannst du nicht besprechen, richtig. Aber, so wie ich das hier rauslese, wollen zwar alle jene(n) Punkt(e) besprechen der zur Sperre führt, die davor aber offensichtlich nicht. Warum? Im Endeffekt ist jene Verwarnung die zur Sperre führt nichts anders als die anderen vorher, nur das halt das interne System daraus eine Sperre macht. Wenn also bisher offensichtlich kein bedarf an einem Dialog bestand, warum dann jetzt auf einmal? Die Sperre ist ja (in der Regel) nicht aufgrund des Verstoßes sondern aufgrund des Gesammtumstandes Punktekonto + Verstoß.



Cleriker schrieb:


> (kann ich das irgendwie nachgucken?)


 
Wenn jemand Gelbe oder Rote(ergo Punkte) Karten hat dann sieht er dass in seinem Porfil - ist dort nichts, hat man auch keine.

Man ist also ab der ersten Ermahnung auf dem Stand und kann jederzeit in einen Dialog treten.


----------



## Monsjo (6. Mai 2014)

Weil man durch die Sperre einen Nachteil hat, vorher sind mir die Punkte ziemlich egal. Ich merke mir wofür ich sie bekommen habe und versuche sowas nicht mehr zuschreiben, aber deswegen eröffne ich keinen Thread in irgendeinem Unterforum


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Punkte habe ich aber bisher noch nicht bekommen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. (kann ich das irgendwie nachgucken?)


 
Natürlich, in deinem Profil solltest du einen Registerreiter "Verwarnungen" sehen der dir nach einem Klick darauf offenbart dass du "0 Punkte" und auch keine Ermahnungen hast. Vielleicht ist der Reiter auch gar nicht erst vorhanden wenn man alles auf Null hat, das weiß ich nicht, ich hab ne Gelbe Karte vom Kollege Klutten aus dem Jahre 2010. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich mache, ist mich an die  Regeln zu halten. Das sollten wir aber alle. Ist dem so, gibt es doch  überhaupt keinen Ermessensspielraum, oder?


 
Das ist der Optimalfall. Wer sich an die Regeln hält wird uns außer im Falle seltener, massiver Missverständnisse (welche aber bisher immer in kürzester Zeit behoben bzw. Karten wieder gelöscht wurden) nie zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## XE85 (6. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> ... vorher sind mir die Punkte ziemlich egal.



Vielleich solltest du diese Haltung einmal überdenken.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Würdest du bitte aufhören, dauernd für andere User zu sprechen? Was soll das? Rede von dir, oder lass es einfach.
> Ich persönlich habe dich nämlich nicht zu meinem Vormund ernannt.



Ich habe niemanden angesprochen.
Ich habe gesagt dass ein derartiger Fall vorkommen kann.
Wenn du dich dazu meldest scheinst du genau dieser Fall zu sein den ich als Möglich erachtet habe.
Es ist also reiner Zufall dass genau dir das passiert ist was ich angesprochen habe.
Direkt dich meinte ich aber nicht. Ich habe das nur allgemein so angenommen dass es eben einen solchen Fall geben kann.



XE85 schrieb:


> Den letzten Punkt kannst du nicht besprechen, richtig. Aber, so wie ich das hier rauslese, wollen zwar alle jene(n) Punkt(e) besprechen der zur Sperre führt, die davor aber offensichtlich nicht. Warum? Im Endeffekt ist jene Verwarnung die zur Sperre führt nichts anders als die anderen vorher, nur das halt das interne System daraus eine Sperre macht. Wenn also bisher offensichtlich kein bedarf an einem Dialog bestand, warum dann jetzt auf einmal? Die Sperre ist ja (in der Regel) nicht aufgrund des Verstoßes sondern aufgrund des Gesammtumstandes Punktekonto + Verstoß.


 
Wie gesagt. Punkte wegen Spamm sind zwar blöd aber können vorkommen. Je nach dem akzeptiert man sie auch.
Zumindest muss man derartiges nicht besprechen.
Wenn aber plötzlich etwas dazu kommt was noch nie vorgekommen ist und es deswegen eine Sperre gibt, gibt es keine Möglichkeit das zu diskutieren.


----------



## XE85 (6. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn aber plötzlich etwas dazu kommt was noch nie vorgekommen ist...



Richtig, solche Fälle können vorkommen, sind aber nicht die Regel. Über solche Fälle kann man (im Momment) nur per mail oder im Nachhinein diskutieren. Vor allem ist aber auch da, in der Regel, schon eine Vorgeschichte + Punkte vorhanden. Hat man die nicht, führt auch eine "3 Punkte Strafe" nicht automatisch zur Sperre.


----------



## Monsjo (6. Mai 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Vielleich solltest du diese Haltung einmal überdenken.



Warum? Ich habe ja keine Nachteile dadurch, ich kann immer noch am Marktplatz teilnehmen(, wenn ich wollte) und kann auch sonst alles machen, was ein User ohne Verwarnungen kann.


----------



## McZonk (6. Mai 2014)

Hast du eben doch, da du dir deutlich weniger Fehltritte leisten kannst, als der User ohne Verwarnungen bevor eben die Auszeit kommt.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Richtig, solche Fälle können vorkommen, sind aber nicht die Regel. Über solche Fälle kann man (im Momment) nur per mail oder im Nachhinein diskutieren. Vor allem ist aber auch da, in der Regel, schon eine Vorgeschichte + Punkte vorhanden. Hat man die nicht, führt auch eine "3 Punkte Strafe" nicht automatisch zur Sperre.


 
Wie gesagt. Die "Vorgeschichte" hatte nichts mit den 3 Punkten zu tun.
Und ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt dass das die Regel ist. Ich habe nur gesagt dass sowas vorkommen könnte.
Und genau hier "versagt" das System dann wenn man eben nicht einen Dialog als Moderator sucht bevor die Punkte verteilt werden.
Da das aber -- nach eurem Bekunden -- automatisch geschieht muss das System meiner meinung nach eben überdacht werden.



McZonk schrieb:


> Hast du eben doch, da du dir deutlich weniger Fehltritte leisten kannst, als der User ohne Verwarnungen bevor eben die Auszeit kommt.



Wieso?
Wenn der Punkt abgelaufen ist, ist das Konto wieder leer.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2014)

Wobei man aber sehen muss dass Vergehen die 3 oder noch mehr Punkte wert sind nur seltenst diskussionswürdig sind da äußerst klar in den Regeln festgelegt. Ums mal zu erwähnen, 3 Punkte gibts für:
- Jugendschutzprobleme
- Persönliche Angriffe
- Urheberrechtsverstöße
- Werbung
- (Klare/schwere) Verstöße gegen die Marktplatzregeln



Monsjo schrieb:


> Warum? Ich habe ja keine Nachteile dadurch, ich  kann immer noch am Marktplatz teilnehmen(, wenn ich wollte) und kann  auch sonst alles machen, was ein User ohne Verwarnungen kann.


 
Vielleicht wäre es dann Zeit für uns, diese Regelung zu überdenken.


----------



## McZonk (6. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Wenn der Punkt abgelaufen ist, ist das Konto wieder leer.


 Ich gehe von aktiven Verwarnungen aus.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich gehe von aktiven Verwarnungen aus.


 
Und ich eben nicht.
Wenn ich vor 2 Jahren mal einen Punkt wegen Spamm bekommen habe interessiert der mich heute nicht mehr.
Oder wenn ich jedes Jahr mal einen Punkt wegen Spamm bekommen dann ist das zwar ärgerlich aber interessiert auch eigentlich niemanden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Mai 2014)

Kurze Frage am Rande: Wenn die Punkte/Verwarnungen abgelaufen sind, verschwinden die dann auch im Profil? Oder ist das für euch Moderatoren dann nur noc hals EIntrag für die "Vorgeschichte" drin?

BTW MAn kann ruhig im "Beschwerdethread" einen Thread eröffenen. Die moderatoren tretten da auch sehr gut und engagiert auf. Man muss bloss halt mit dem Ergebnis leben.


----------



## XE85 (6. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Warum?



Weil man dann eventuell unangenehmeres (Sperre) vermeiden kann, indem man das was zu einer Verwarnung geführt hat eben nicht mehr macht.



Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich habe ja keine Nachteile dadurch



Doch, User mit Punkten haben den Nachteil das bei weiteren Verwarnungen zu den Punkte eben eine Sperre dazukommt. Wie schon einmal erwähnt, so eine Sperre kommt (in der Regel) nicht aus heiterem Himmel.



> Oder ist das für euch Moderatoren dann nur noc hals EIntrag für die "Vorgeschichte" drin?


Auch abgelaufene Ermahnung/Verwarnungen sind für uns sichtbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich eben nicht.
> Wenn ich vor 2 Jahren mal einen Punkt wegen Spamm bekommen habe interessiert der mich heute nicht mehr.
> Oder  wenn ich jedes Jahr mal einen Punkt wegen Spamm bekommen dann ist das  zwar ärgerlich aber interessiert auch eigentlich niemanden.


 
Da muss ich dir völlig Recht geben. Es ist leider technisch so im System, dass auch abgelaufene Punkte weiterhin eben als "abgelaufen" angezeigt werden.
Korrekterweise sollten wenn wir ein Verfallsdatum haben Verwarnungen die verfallen sind keinerlei Einfluss mehr auf neue Entscheidungsfindungen haben. Man bemüht sich auch dass dem so ist, was aber zugegeben schwierig ist bei einem User xy dem man eine gelbe oder rote für Spam beispielsweise geben muss und dann sieht, dass er bereits 10x für Spam verwarnt wurde. Ich schätze niemand von uns würde dann (obwohl alles abgelaufen ist) wieder eine Gelbe geben, denn den "Lerneffekt" kann man da durchaus auch nach 4 Monaten Ruhezeit noch unterstellen.



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kurze Frage am Rande: Wenn die  Punkte/Verwarnungen abgelaufen sind, verschwinden die dann auch im  Profil? Oder ist das für euch Moderatoren dann nur noc hals EIntrag für  die "Vorgeschichte" drin?


 
Wie gesagt, der Eintrag bleibt erhalten und wird mit "Abgelaufen" betitelt. Sogar wenn wir Karten zurück nehmen etwa wegen eines Irrtums bleibt die Karte als "Zurückgenommen, Grund: xxx" stehen. Das ist kein böser Wille von uns sondern schlichtweg technisch in vBulletin so vorgesehen.
Vollständig löschen kanns nur der Admin.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kurze Frage am Rande: Wenn die Punkte/Verwarnungen abgelaufen sind, verschwinden die dann auch im Profil? Oder ist das für euch Moderatoren dann nur noc hals EIntrag für die "Vorgeschichte" drin?



Nichts verschwindet aus dem Profil.
Auch Punkte die schon seit gefühlten 10 Jahren abgelaufen sind stehen noch auf deinem Profil.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nichts verschwindet aus dem Profil.
> Auch Punkte die schon seit gefühlten 10 Jahren abgelaufen sind stehen noch auf deinem Profil.


 
Alles klar.

Schlimm ist ees nicht, aber verwunderlich, da besagte Punkte abgelaufen sind.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man bemüht sich auch dass dem so ist, was aber zugegeben schwierig ist bei einem User xy dem man eine gelbe oder rote für Spam beispielsweise geben muss und dann sieht, dass er bereits 10x für Spam verwarnt wurde. Ich schätze niemand von uns würde dann (obwohl alles abgelaufen ist) wieder eine Gelbe geben, denn den "Lerneffekt" kann man da durchaus auch nach 4 Monaten Ruhezeit noch unterstellen.


 
Trotzdem siehst du aber dass der User eben nur alle Jubeljahre mal einen Punkt für Spamm bekommt und anhand dessen dass alles noch vermerkt ist kannst du als Moderator nachvollziehen wieso er diese Punkte bekommen hat.
Eventuell weil er sich an einer eher lustigen Sache in der Rumpelkammer beteiligt hat in der ein Mod dann einen Rundumschlag gemacht hat.
Vielleicht reicht es dann dass man dem User einfach eine PN schickt und schon wird nicht mehr weiter gepostet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Weil man durch die Sperre einen Nachteil hat, vorher sind mir die Punkte ziemlich egal.



In dem Fall ist es dann wohl dringend mal nötig, dass du "einen Nachteil hast", wenn dir Regeln sonst "egal sind". Da gibt es dann auch nicht mehr wirklich etwas zu diskutieren, dass fällt für mich unter pädagogische Maßnahme.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich, in deinem Profil solltest du einen Registerreiter "Verwarnungen" sehen der dir nach einem Klick darauf offenbart dass du "0 Punkte" und auch keine Ermahnungen hast. Vielleicht ist der Reiter auch gar nicht erst vorhanden wenn man alles auf Null hat, das weiß ich nicht, ich hab ne Gelbe Karte vom Kollege Klutten aus dem Jahre 2010.



Er wird erst dann eingeblendet. So habe ich meine 4 Punkte von Falk bekommen "Damit ruyven auch mal die Verwarnungsübersicht sieht..." 
(man hätte natürlich auch einfach erklären können, dass eine dynamische Anzeige ist. Aber es hat ja seinen Grund, dass "Administration" nicht von "moderare" abgeleitet ist  )




Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Punkte wegen Spamm sind zwar blöd aber können vorkommen. Je nach dem akzeptiert man sie auch.
> Zumindest muss man derartiges nicht besprechen.
> Wenn aber plötzlich etwas dazu kommt was noch nie vorgekommen ist und es deswegen eine Sperre gibt, gibt es keine Möglichkeit das zu diskutieren.





XE85 schrieb:


> Richtig, solche Fälle können vorkommen, sind aber nicht die Regel. Über solche Fälle kann man (im Momment) nur per mail oder im Nachhinein diskutieren. Vor allem ist aber auch da, in der Regel, schon eine Vorgeschichte + Punkte vorhanden. Hat man die nicht, führt auch eine "3 Punkte Strafe" nicht automatisch zur Sperre.



Vielleicht sollten wir diesen Teil der Diskussion mal so abkürzen:
In sehr seltenen Fällen kann es vorkommen, dass Sperren ohne angemessen Vorgeschichte eintreten, wenn große Missverständnisse vorliegen. Diese Fälle sind sehr selten, aber die Diskussion darüber muss man damit nicht abblocken. Umgekehrt muss man aber auch sagen, dass wir nicht für 1:1000 Fällen das Sperrsystem allgemein wirkungslos machen können.
Frage ist jetzt, was man das für konstruktive Ansätze draus entwickeln kann?
- Sperren verzögert einsetzen lassen: Kommt imho nicht in Frage, denn bei der Vielzahl absichtlicher Täter wäre dann richtig Stress im Forum
- Zugang zum Feedbackforum gewähren auch während einer Sperre: Technisch vermutlich sehr aufwendig bis unmöglich und es viel mehrfach die Aussage, dass dieses Forum sowieso nur bedingt für solche Fälle geeignet ist.
- weitere Ideen?





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir völlig Recht geben. Es ist leider technisch so im System, dass auch abgelaufene Punkte weiterhin eben als "abgelaufen" angezeigt werden.
> Korrekterweise sollten wenn wir ein Verfallsdatum haben Verwarnungen die verfallen sind keinerlei Einfluss mehr auf neue Entscheidungsfindungen haben.



Umm:
Das nach vier Monaten eine ergangene Verwarnung nicht mehr als Teil einer möglichen kommenden Sperre zählt, ist berechtigt. Aber das heißt nicht, dass man nach fünf Monaten davon ausgehen muss, dass der User den anderen "versehentlich" als Fanboy und Troll tituliert hat, weil er leider nicht wusste, dass sowas hier unerwünscht ist.
Verstrichene Verwarnungen können imho bis weit über die Gültigkeitsdauer der Punkte hinaus als Vorwarnung/Ermahnung betrachtet werden. Je nach Verstoß nicht nach Jahren, aber bei klareren Dingen sicherlich noch nach Jahren. "Ich soll außerhalb des MP keine Verkaufsthreads eröffnen" kann man sich länger als 120 Tage merken.

Umgekehrt ist man als Moderator natürlich verpflichtet, diese zusätzlichen Informationen angemessen zu einfließen zu lassen und nicht überzubewerten.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Mai 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann hast du wohl die ganzen Änderungen die bereits vor vielen Monden passiert sind nicht bemerkt (Versuch anderer Kartenfarben mit öffentlicher Umfrage, Änderungen von Ermahnungs/Verwarnungs-Nachrichten, Anpassung der Forenregeln, Einrichten eines kompletten neuen Forumsbereiches für Beschwerden, insgesamt tonnenweise Informationen wie wir was wo wieso tun bzw. "engerer Userkontakt" usw.) - das und mehr steht in den 138 Seiten die du übersprungen hast.
> 
> Was jetzt gerade zur Diskussion steht ist der zweite Anlauf sozusagen für weitere Dinge die da kommen.



Meinen Dank an dich und auch an die anderen Moderatoren die für Aufklärung sorgten.

Wenn man sich als außenstehender diesen Thread (ab 31.03.2014) betrachtet, könnte man der Meinung sein, speziell bei so manchen emotionsgeladenen Antworten, das hier das blanke Chaos herrscht.
Dem ist offensichtlich nicht so, auch wenn mancher Moderator eventuell auch seine Emotionen kaum im Zaum halten kann, er es aber immer noch mit vernünftig gewählten Worten versucht, die Sachlage klar zustellen und spezielle Problemdetails aufzuklären
Die wirklich Wenigen, welche sich mit ihern überzogenen Ausdrucksweisen und den Argumenten selbst Beine stellen, sind jedoch zum Groh der Masse, fast vernachlässigbar.
Hier wird trotzdem immer wieder im vernünftigen Ton darauf eingegangen. 
Das man bemüht ist, die sogenannte Überwachung noch etwas perfekter zu machen, sollte nun auch klar sein, zumindest mir.
Es gelten die aufgestellten Regeln und wenn der vorgegebene Beschwerdeweg natürlich nicht eingehalten wird, muß man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn keiner darauf eingeht, da auch kein Grund besteht.
Moderatoren sind, genauso wie alle User, auch nur Menschen mit Fehlern und Schwächen und deshalb, kann man auch etwas nachsichtiger sein, wenn nicht jeder sofort, unter Nutzung des vorgegeben Beschwerdewegs, gleich eine Antwort erhält, deshalb kann man etwas später nochmal daran erinnern.
Soweit man es herauslesen kann, sind die Moderatoren auch nachsichtig genug, oder Klarstellungsgewillt, doch auch nötigenfalls konsequent in der Durchsetzung der hier geltenden Regeln mit den ihnen gegebenen Instrumenten.
Auch wenn manches von mir, stark utopisch klingt, hat die Moderation darauf reagiert, ohne das man sich verschaukelt vorkommen muß, selbst die antwortenden User haben sich größtenteils an die Etikette der vernünftigen Umgangsformen gehalten, oder per PN, um persönliche Klarstellung des von mir verfaßten gebeten.
In den Fällen, wo Moderatoren, in die von mir besuchten Threads sich zu Wort gemeldet haben, wurde auch hier im sachlich vernünftigen Ton kommentiert, oder ermahnt!

*Was will man (ich) mehr!*

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen (weil von bestehenden Vorwürfen, wie hier im Thread angeprangert, nicht betroffen), das es außerhalb dieses Threads entscheidend anders ist, außer das systembedingte Umsetzungen, oder die noch zeitweilige Unterbesetzung, gewisse Verzögerungen verursachen, oder ab und zu, was durchs Raster fällt.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (6. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir diesen Teil der Diskussion mal so abkürzen:
> In sehr seltenen Fällen kann es vorkommen, dass Sperren ohne angemessen Vorgeschichte eintreten, wenn große Missverständnisse vorliegen. Diese Fälle sind sehr selten, aber die Diskussion darüber muss man damit nicht abblocken. Umgekehrt muss man aber auch sagen, dass wir nicht für 1:1000 Fällen das Sperrsystem allgemein wirkungslos machen können.
> Frage ist jetzt, was man das für konstruktive Ansätze draus entwickeln kann?
> - Sperren verzögert einsetzen lassen: Kommt imho nicht in Frage, denn bei der Vielzahl absichtlicher Täter wäre dann richtig Stress im Forum
> ...



Unter Punkt 6.1 der Forenregeln ist eine Kontaktemailadresse der Administration angegeben. Somit hat man ja trotz (unberechtigter) Sperre die Möglichkeit sich mitzuteilen. Um die Adminstration nicht übermässig zu belasten könnte eine Emailadresse für das Moderatorenteam in Punkt 6.2 für gesperrte Benutzer benannt werden. Eine  Art 'Shared Mailbox' für die Moderation wo solche Fälle trotz Sperrung das Moderatorenteam erreicht.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (6. Mai 2014)

Könnte man denn eventuell folgendes einrichten: Ein User XYZ hat beispielsweise bislang genug Punkte angehäuft und wird beim nächsten Punkt gesperrt werden. Nun tritt der Fall ein und User XYZ bekommt den/die Punkt(e) und der jeweilige Moderator hat zwei Möglichkeiten: 

1. Option a) sofortige Punktevergabe und damit Sperrung
2. Option b) wird angeklickt (meinetwegen auch, weil im Modforum eh noch Diskussionsbedarf zur Sachlage besteht) und User XYZ bekommt eine Meldung von wegen "Sie haben im 'Zeigt her eure PC's-Thread' einen Regelverstoß (Grund: Nacktbilder von Politessen auf Streife) begangen, der wahrscheinlich Konsequenzen nach sich zieht. In Kürze erhalten Sie dazu eine abschließende Nachricht. Sollte Ihrerseits Redebedarf bestehen, so können Sie bis zum XX.XX.XX im Beschwerdeforum einen Thread zur Darlegung Ihres Verhaltens starten. etc. etc"

Ist nur mal so ein Gedankengang mit blödem Beispiel. Aber so hätte man, außer in schwerwiegenden Fällen wo die Sachlage absolut eindeutig ist, stets die Möglichkeit, sich zeitnah zur drohenden Sperrung zu äußern und ggf. mit den Mods darüber zu diskutieren. Wäre so etwas machbar bzw. überhaupt gewünscht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2014)

Die 2. Option wird wohl eher nicht stattfinden da wie schon mal erwähnt die Sperre keine aufschiebende Wirkung hat. Punktestand erreicht ist eben gleich Sonderurlaub und das anschreiben wäre auch wieder moderativer Aufwand. Wenn ich mir schon mal was gefangen habe dann sollte man doch generell wissen das die Einschläge näher kommen, von daher gibt es genug Zeit vom Verursacher sich auf so etwas einzustellen.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Mai 2014)

Genau das denke ich auch. Eine Sperre erreicht man ja auch nicht mal eben so.

Ich habe mich auch schon im Ton vergriffen, aber nach Absendung des posts, hat man idR noch ordentlich Zeit um den Post nochmal zu lesen, zu überdenken und dann eben auch zu editieren.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (6. Mai 2014)

Ja, mir ist das auch klar. Ich persönlich lese meine Beiträge vor dem Abschicken eh nochmal durch bzw. meine, mir ausreichend zu überlegen, ob man dies oder jenes nun unbedingt schreiben muss. Aber es scheint ja wohl, wie man vorher lesen konnte, schon öfters so gewesen zu sein, dass manche eben gerne zeitnah zur Sperre ihre Meinung dazu geäußert hätten und nach der Sperre das Ding dann eh für sie gelaufen war. Der Gedankengang war mir beim Lesen der letzten Seiten halt gekommen - ob das jetzt nun praktikabel wäre...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2014)

Praktikabilität dürfte da nur schwer zu erreichen sein. Man müsste dem User genug Zeit geben, Stellung zu beziehen und man muss der Moderation genug Zeit geben, darauf zu reagieren - je nach dem, wer wann online ist, sind das mehrere Tage. Auf der anderen Seite muss man parallel sicherstellen/darauf achten, dass gewisse Zeitgenossen in dieser angeheizten Stimmung nicht direkt einen Flame-War starten. Das ganze ist zudem auch nicht automatisch möglich, weil eben z.B. der Diskussionsverlauf im Falle eines Moderationskontaktes berücksichtigt werden muss (wenn das System automatisch nach z.B. dem zweiten Post zuschlägt, bringt das ja auch niemanden weiter). Das heißt also, wir müssten bei jeder Verwarnung zusätzlich den User über 3-4-5 Tage genauestens im Auge behalten; wir müssten überhaupt erst einmal ein manuelles Verwaltungssytem einführen, damit dann auch nicht vergessen wird, die Strafe tatsächlich umzusetzen,...
Das wäre sehr viel Aufwand - und zwar in 99% der Fälle ausgrechnet für diejenigen, die man wirklich nicht als wertvollen Bestandteil der Community betrachten kann. Dazu kommt weiterhin das Problem, dass z.B. bei Marktplatz-Fällen die eigentliche Strafe ja auch daran besteht, dass etwaige schon angebahnte unerlaubte Handel nicht abgeschlossen werden können, wenn man nicht erreichbar ist. Wenn hier jemand gewinnenbringed Ware verticken will, wäre es sinnlos, 5 Tage mit ihm zu diskutieren, bis er den Verkauf abgewickelt hat, nur um ihn dann zu sperren, wenn er sich sowieso bis zum nächsten Deal in 2-3 Wochen vom Forum verabschiedet hat.

Wenn man jetzt umgekehrt, wie ursprünglich vorgeschlagen, dem Moderator die Wahl lässt, in "klaren" Fällen doch direkt zu sperren, führt dass das ganze System ad absurdum. Es geht ja eigentlich darum, eine Sicherheitsregelung für Fälle zu schaffen, in denen der Moderator einen Fehler macht - so ein System darf dann natürlich nicht seinerseits vom Moderator abhängig sein. In unklaren Fällen sperren wir ja ohnehin nicht sofort, sondern diskutieren intern darüber, holen z.T. sogar zusätzliche Informationen ein (wenn z.B. jemand verdächtigt wird, Ware im MP falsch zu deklarieren, wird er normalerweise vorher darauf angesprochen und kann sich demnach rechtfertigen).


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (7. Mai 2014)

Das ergibt natürlich alles Sinn. Danke für die Erklärung.  Optimal wäre es schon, wenn man im Falle einer Sperrung noch mit den Mods Kontakt aufnehmen kann, aber praktikabel muss das ganze schon bleiben, das ist auch klar.


----------



## Der Maniac (7. Mai 2014)

Ich fand die Idee mit den emails gar nicht schlecht, das es so ne allgemeine Adresse gibt an die man sich wenden kann. Das is doch ne Top Idee, und den Aufwand die einzurichten sollte man auch noch bewältigen können 
Zumal dann nicht immer bei solchen mekker-leutw die Arbeit an den admins hängen bleibt, die sich erstmal komplett neu in den "fall" einarbeiten müssen.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (7. Mai 2014)

Technisch könnte man auch steuern, dass nur Emails gesperrter Nutzer (durch Pflichtangabe ihres Benutzernamen) weitergeleitet werden. Unbekannte oder nicht gesperrte Nutzer bekommen eine Antwortemail mit Standardtext.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre dann noch eine automatische Thread-Erstellung im Feedback-Forum. Dann muss man nicht einmal Emails als parallele Dokumentation sehen. Sondern im zuständigen Forumbereich ist ein Thread des gesperrten User. Das hätte den Vorteil, dass der betroffene User nach seiner Sperre ggf. bestehenden Gesprächsbedarf dort weiterführen kann. Die Initiale Erstellung kann man sicher per Script konfigurieren um die bestehende Sperre zu umgehen.

Email an Mod-Emailadresse => angegebener Benutzername wird durch Emailinterface geprüft auf vorhandener Sperre =>

keine Sperre oder Benutzer unbekannt => automatische Antwort mit Standardtext
Benutzer als gesperrt identifiziert => automatische Threaderstellung inkl. Emailadresse für externe Kommunikation und Antwortemail an Ersteller mit Link zu dem erstellten Thread => es sollte ein Flag gesetzt werden der mit Sperraufhebung auf '0' gesetzt wird. Damit kann man steuern, dass nur ein Thread/eine email während des Sperrzeitraumes erstellt wird
Das wäre mein Vorschlag zur Verbesserung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das mit dem Namensfilter automatisch funktioniert, aber sonst könnte das funktionieren. (*AMDIN* sag mal was) 
Ist zwar nicht sehr komfortabel, weil über IMAP jeweils den Ausgangsordner nach etwaigen schon erfolgten Antworten durchsuchen und alles manuell einem Fall zuordnen müssen, aber solange die Zahl der Fälle klein bleibt, wäre es zumindest möglich.
Eine Freigabe des Feedbackforums wäre mir aber immer noch lieber :-/


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Marktplatzreglements. 
Wie die Mods sicher sehen können, war ich gerade eine Weile gesperrt, weil ich ein paar Musikalben erstehen wollte, die indiziert waren.
Habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gewusst und auch nicht drüber nachgedacht, aber darum gehts hier auch nicht.

Was mich eher wundert ist,  dass der Kaufversuch das deutlich schwerere Delikt ist als das Angebot.  Wie begründet sich das?   Viele andere Regelungen, wie zB die deutschen Gesetze,  die Grundsätze von ebay,  etc.   und auch ich sehen das irgendwie andersrum ... 

Ich möchte damit nicht gegen meine Strafe widersprechen,  ich wundere mich nur, dass der Anbieter keine solchen Probleme mit euch bekommt.


----------



## longtom (8. Mai 2014)

Is wie im normalen Leben ,geht nicht darum wer Mist baut sondern wer dabei erwischt wird .


----------



## Der Maniac (8. Mai 2014)

Außerdem gibt es für genau solche Fälle das extra Forum zur Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen!

Hier wirst du sicher keine Antwort auf die Frage bekommen, da schon eher würde ich behaupten!


----------



## Metalic (8. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube er möchte auch nur eine grobe Antwort zu so einer Situation und nicht so genau seinem Fall.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Mai 2014)

longtom schrieb:


> Is wie im normalen Leben ,geht nicht darum wer Mist baut sondern wer dabei erwischt wird .


 
Ich glaube kaum, dass die Moderation das bei ihm nicht gesehen haben  



Korrekt, es geht mir nicht um meinen Fall,   sondern um die prinzipielle Regelung.  Warum ist das so gemacht?   

Ist keine direkte Beschwerde, sondern eher eine generelle Frage ...


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2014)

Generell kann ich nur sagen: Natürlich wird auch ein Verkäufer Probleme bekommen wenn er indiziertes anbietet. Und zwar im gleichen Maße wie der, der ein Gesuch danach startet.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Mai 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Generell kann ich nur sagen: Natürlich wird auch ein Verkäufer Probleme bekommen wenn er indiziertes anbietet. Und zwar im gleichen Maße wie der, der ein Gesuch danach startet.


 
Das hätte ich auch so erwartet ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Mai 2014)

Das ist wie ich bereits weiter oben mal beschrieben habe so, dass was nach außen hin sichtbar ist NICHT das Strafmaß wiederspiegelt.
Wenn zwei User das gleiche "ausfressen" und jeder dafür 3 Punkte bekommt ist zwar das Strafmaß gleich, wenn bei User A dadurch aber die 5 überschritten werde und bei User B nicht wird A gesperrt und B nicht - das sieht natürlich von außen so aus als hätte einer eine Sperre als Strafe kassiert und der andere wäre leer ausgegangen, de facto waren beide Strafen aber gleich.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Mai 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist wie ich bereits weiter oben mal beschrieben habe so, dass was nach außen hin sichtbar ist NICHT das Strafmaß wiederspiegelt.
> Wenn zwei User das gleiche "ausfressen" und jeder dafür 3 Punkte bekommt ist zwar das Strafmaß gleich, wenn bei User A dadurch aber die 5 überschritten werde und bei User B nicht wird A gesperrt und B nicht - das sieht natürlich von außen so aus als hätte einer eine Sperre als Strafe kassiert und der andere wäre leer ausgegangen, de facto waren beide Strafen aber gleich.


 
Ah ok, danke


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Mai 2014)

Warum werden Leute die wirklich permanent Mist behaupten und Unwahrheiten verbreiten und alle nerven nicht gelöscht?  Ich meine wenn die nicht spammen und beleidigen passiert nichts, man muss sich zusammenreißen um nichts abwertendes zu schreiben damit man keine Punkte bekommt, aber die können sozusagen in den Regeln alles schreiben und Mist behaupten und dadurch provozieren.


----------



## keinnick (29. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Warum werden Leute die wirklich permanent Mist behaupten und Unwahrheiten verbreiten und alle nerven nicht gelöscht? Ich meine wenn die nicht spammen und beleidigen passiert nichts, man muss sich zusammenreißen um nichts abwertendes zu schreiben damit man keine Punkte bekommt, aber die können sozusagen in den Regeln alles schreiben und Mist behaupten und dadurch provozieren.



Ich nehme an, weil der erste Punkt (der erste Satz von Dir) als subjektives Empfinden zu werten ist. Manchmal neigt man dazu, Dinge als "Mist" abzutun, nur weil sie nicht der eigenen Meinung entsprechen. Wenn ich z. B. im Netzteil-Unterforum die Meinung vertreten würde, dass Single-Rail-Netzteile kein Problem darstellen (der Klassiker ), würde ich damit einigen Leuten wohl ziemlich auf den Keks gehen und sie mit meinen Posts "nerven". Damit würde ich aber dennoch gegen keine einzige Regel verstoßen, so dass ich das vermutlich täglich tun könnte ohne gesperrt zu werden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Mai 2014)

Nein es geht zum Beispiel um sowas wie das ein bestimmtes mic ohne den kh nicht geht, weil es angeblich beim anderen kh plus mic so ist. Aber ich habe ersteres und konnte es wiederlegen. Aber es wird dann einfach son Schwachsinn behauptet obwohl es schon rein technisch sehr abwägig ist, und dann behaart man auch noch darauf.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Warum werden Leute die wirklich permanent Mist behaupten und Unwahrheiten verbreiten und alle nerven nicht gelöscht?  Ich meine wenn die nicht spammen und beleidigen passiert nichts, man muss sich zusammenreißen um nichts abwertendes zu schreiben damit man keine Punkte bekommt, aber die können sozusagen in den Regeln alles schreiben und Mist behaupten und dadurch provozieren.


 
Ein Anfang wäre entsprechende Beiträge zu melden. Von dir sehe ich bislang keine einzige Beitragsmeldung. Dementsprechend unwahrscheinlich ist es, dass wir auf diese Beiträge stoßen. 

Es ist schließlich nicht ausgeschlossen, dass "Mist behaupten" und "Unwahrheiten verbreiten" nicht doch gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen. Gegen bloße Meinungsäußerung kann man natürlich nichts machen. Das muss jedem klar sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Warum werden Leute die wirklich permanent Mist behaupten und Unwahrheiten verbreiten und alle nerven nicht gelöscht? Ich meine wenn die nicht spammen und beleidigen passiert nichts, man muss sich zusammenreißen um nichts abwertendes zu schreiben damit man keine Punkte bekommt, aber die können sozusagen in den Regeln alles schreiben und Mist behaupten und dadurch provozieren.



Wenn es nix gibt wo man einen Hebel ansetzen kann setze den User auf die Ignorier Liste. Dann siehst du nicht was er schreibt und kannst normal die Beiträge verfassen ohne auf ihn einzugehen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Mai 2014)

Na ich dachte ihr lest wieso alles, zumindest habe icb es so von Forenmoderatoren gehört. Und wenn dann erstellen die sich doch yowieso einfach einen neuen Account.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn es nix gibt wo man einen Hebel ansetzen kann setze den User auf die Ignorier Liste. Dann siehst du nicht was er schreibt und kannst normal die Beiträge verfassen ohne auf ihn einzugehen.


 
Danke von der Funktion wusste ich noch nichts. Problem ist aber wenn das alle machen, bleiben solche Behauptungen einfach bestehen


----------



## Monsjo (29. Mai 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn es nix gibt wo man einen Hebel ansetzen kann setze den User auf die Ignorier Liste. Dann siehst du nicht was er schreibt und kannst normal die Beiträge verfassen ohne auf ihn einzugehen.



Bringt in der Kaufberatung ziemlich wenig. Da muss man nämlich auf alles eingehen, damit es zu keinen Fehlkäufen kommt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Mai 2014)

Naja, gegen viele recht viele, nennen wir sie mal Irrtümer, lässt sich hier im Forum ja bereits eine Diskussion finden, die meistens sogar noch recht geregelt passiert ist (meistens sind die sogar im passenden Unterforum angeheftet) (generell finde ich ja, dass in diesem Forum vieles bereits zehnfach bearbeitet wurde). Diese kann man ja einfach verlinken, sodass im Rahmen einer Kaufberatung recht wenig Aufwand entsteht und die Behauptung angemessen vom Hilfesuchenden bearbeitet werden kann. Bei einfachen Diskussions-Threads, die einfach nur dem Meinungsaustausch dienen: Wenn du glaubst, dass es nicht hilft zu versuchen ihn zu überzeugen, dann lass es einfach.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Mai 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=335731

Wenn man sich da schon wieder die Behauptung einer bestimmten Person mit B anschaut. Wenn man sich wieder über sowas aufregen muss bekommt man gleich Punkte und so ein Depp kann schon mit seinem 2. Account schreiben was er will...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2014)

> so ein Depp


 Das sollte man bleiben lassen und darüber stehen.  Es wird kaum immer nur einer schreiben und von daher gibt es genug Leute die vor einem Fail warnen, von daher ist es unkritisch. Wenn kaum noch jemand auf die Behauptungen anspringt wird das Interesse von alleine nachlassen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Mai 2014)

Sag ich ja, man muss auf jedes Wort hier aufpassen, aber die koennen schreiben was se wollen.


----------



## Klutten (29. Mai 2014)

Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass da jemand einen Doppelaccount nutzt, dann melde es doch bitte. Ansonsten ist dort nichts gegen die Forenregeln zu sehen. Du hast dich in dem Fall sicher über viele Diskussionen hinweg gegen die Meinung eines anderen Users hochgeschaukelt. So etwas nervt natürlich, aber da ist "ignorieren" wohl die beste Alternative. Regelverstöße mal ausgenommen, die du jederzeit melden darfst. Wir entscheiden dann im Einzelfall über Sanktionen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, man muss auf jedes Wort hier aufpassen, aber die koennen schreiben was se wollen.


 
Und was soll die Moderation deiner Meinung nach machen? Ich mein, wenn  irgendwelche Leute Mist posten, müsstest du denen erstmal nachweisen,  dass die das absichtlich machen und ansonsten könnte der Moderator, der  vielleicht grad verfügbar ist und sich hauptsächlich bei Netzteilen  (Platzhalter 1) rumtreibt gar nicht die nötige Fachkenntnis von Sound (Platzhalter 2)  haben um das überhaupt bewerten zu können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2014)

Selbst wenn man diese Fachkenntnis hat und weiß, dass Soundübertragung über USB keinerlei Qualitätsverlust nach sich zieht was hier der Punkt des Anstoßes ist können wir nicht einfach Posts löschen selbst wenn Unsinn drin steht. Wir können (wie normale User) antworten und es begründet richtigstellen was im Thread auch bereits geschehen ist von anderen Foristen, einfach löschen wäre schlichtweg Zensur.

Derjenige der den Unsinn schreibt wird es irgendwann vielleicht bemerken und damit aufhören. Falls nicht werden alle anderen das bemerken und ihn ignorieren. Soziale selbstregelnde Rückkopplung sozusagen. Man darf nur eben nicht ständig auf den Delinquenten losgehen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Mai 2014)

Das selbe hat er aber schonmal vor ein paar Monaten geschrieben. Man kann doch einfach sowas löschen was komplett Falsch ist. Und ja ich erwarte von der Moderation das sie sich in ihrem Gebiet auskennen. Und Nein, 2 Accounts hat er nicht, der Alte wurde gelöscht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2014)

Nein kann man eben nicht. Du kannst nicht einfach Posts die aus Unwissen entstehen nicht einfach löschen auch wenn die faktisch falsch sind. Es gibt ja eine freie Meinungsäußerung und alles andere wäre schlichtweg Zensur. Es bleibt einfach nur die Klarstellung


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2014)

Und wenn er es noch 300x schreibt dürfen wir es nicht löschen. Stell dir mal vor man würde offensichtlich falsche Informationen zensieren - 98% aller Politiker dürften nie wieder was sagen oder aufschreiben! 

Nein ernsthaft, das geht schlichtweg nicht. Was die Fachkenntnis der Mods angeht: Wir sind bemüht entsprechende Leute zu haben und sie in ihren jeweiligen Bereichen einzusetzen wo solides Fachwissen vorhanden ist. Das ist der Grund warum in gewissen Bereichen üblicherweise immer die gleichen Mods anzutreffen sind (sprich du wirst mich nur in Notfällen bei Handythemen finden da ich da Null Ahnung habe). Wir können aber prinzipbedingt nicht alles wissen und wir sind auch keine Moderatoren um Inhaltliche Dinge richtigzustellen sondern um Ordnung im Forum zu bewahren. Natürlich stellt man hin und wieder mal was richtig wenn man über entsprechende Kenntnisse verfügt - das ist aber nicht die Aufgabe des Moderators sondern des Users (denn auch Mods sind User...).


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Mai 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man diese Fachkenntnis hat und weiß, dass Soundübertragung über USB keinerlei Qualitätsverlust nach sich zieht was hier der Punkt des Anstoßes ist können wir nicht einfach Posts löschen selbst wenn Unsinn drin steht. Wir können (wie normale User) antworten und es begründet richtigstellen was im Thread auch bereits geschehen ist von anderen Foristen, einfach löschen wäre schlichtweg Zensur.


 
Entschuldigung, falls der Post falsch rübergekommen ist in sofern, dass ich gegen die Meinungsfreiheit bin. (Aber warum was nochmal posten, was grad gefühlt in der Hälfte der diesbezogenen Diskussion schon genannt wurde?)
Es war schon auf einen angeblichen User bezogen, der gezielt und wissentlich Unwahrheiten verbreitet um Usern zu schaden (wobei dieser schon recht theoretisch ist und praktisch nicht sehr relevant).


----------



## Klutten (29. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Und ja ich erwarte von der Moderation das sie sich in ihrem Gebiet auskennen.



Das ist auch so. Das Aufgabengebiet der Moderation nennt sich Forenregeln und ist oben in einer Leiste angeschlagen. Das von dir angesprochene Fachwissen ist immer eine Sache des persönlichen Interesse. Der eine übertaktet gerne, der andere mag Wasserkühlungen ...usw. Dementsprechend findest du in gewissen Bereichen eben auch Moderatoren, die dort als User im eigenen Interesse unterwegs sind. Auch wir nutzen das Forum aus Spaß am PC. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Und Nein, 2 Accounts hat er nicht, der Alte wurde gelöscht.


 
Gesperrt oder gelöscht? Das wäre der entscheidende Unterschied, der eventuell ein Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln wäre.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Mai 2014)

Ja ihr habt schon Recht, aber es wäre halt auch schon wenn man was machen könnte, wenn Leute das immer wieder machen, vllt. sogar bewusst. Aber ich denke auch dass das sehr schwer möglich sein wird. 

@Klutten: Der Account ist gelöscht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Es war schon auf einen angeblichen User bezogen, der gezielt und wissentlich Unwahrheiten verbreitet um Usern zu schaden (wobei dieser schon recht theoretisch ist und praktisch nicht sehr relevant).


 
Wenn jemand tatsächlich gezielt und bewusst Unwahrheiten verbreitet, dann kann eine Provokation oder Spam vorliegen.
Allerdings ist es verdammt schwer, bewusste Fehlinformationen von reiner Blödheit zu unterscheiden.


----------



## ebastler (30. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube beim Beispiel, das die Diskussion gestartet hat, ists Letzteres (Sorry, falls du mitliest, aber bei dem, und anderen, ähnlichen Kommentaren...)


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. Juni 2014)

Hätte da mal eine kleine Frage:



> Ich hab gehört hier gibts eindeutige nVidia-Hardcore-Fanboys.
> Da schau ich gerne vorbei, denn ehrich gesagt macht es echt laune sich  über solche Leute lustig zu machen und ihre Aussagen ins lächerliche zu  ziehen.
> 
> Aber hier, da macht sich die betreffende Person ja selbst aktiv zum Affen. Und ich hab gar nix zu tun.
> ...



WELCHEM USER habe ich dabei irgendetwas unterstellt. 
Danke sehr. 



Und da hier ja einige Personen unterwegs sind die alles (und vor allem immer alles am besten) wisse, hätte ich noch eine andere Frage:
Wie kann ich Bilder, die ich mal als Anhänge für Posts im Forum hoch geladen habe löschen?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2014)

Diese Frage gehört nicht hier hin sondern hier hin. Einzelfälle werden hier nicht behandelt.

Was die zweite Frage angeht (die auch keine Berechtigung in diesem Thread hat sondern einen eigenen im entsprechenden Unterforum verdient hätte):
Kontrollzentrum --> Anhänge --> gewünschte Einträge markieren --> unten Rechts Button "markierte Einträge löschen". Was nicht verwendet wird wird aus deiner Anhängeverwaltung nach einer Stunde automatisch gelöscht.
(Ich hoffe das ist was du suchst).


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. Juni 2014)

Danke, das war genau das, was ich gesucht hab. 

Und nein, das gehört genau hier hin. Ich will nämlich gar keine Einzelfallbehandlung. Ich will mich einfach nur Beschweren.
Mir reicht es wenn andere User sehen, dass ein '...hier gibt es Fanboys...' ein personenbezogener Angriff ist und für 3 Punkte und 1 Woche Sperre gesorgt hat.

Den *personenbezogenen *Angriff sehe ich nicht und es ist mir auch mittlerweile wurst wo der betreffende Mod einen gesehen haben will. 
(Ich kann mir selbst denken wie das abläuft und ich will jetzt keine fadenscheinige Begründung.)


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juni 2014)

Wer A sagt, muss auch B sagen! Hast du das schon einmal gehört?
Wenn du jemandem hier die Schuld für etwas gibst und ankreidest, dann darf er sich auch verteidigen. Das in Klammern kannst du dir also sparen.


----------



## BertB (24. Juni 2014)

ich hab den thread gelesen,
es war ganz klar, wer gemeint ist:
der beratungsresistente TE

außerdem zeugt der ganze post von ner unangemessenen einstellung:

lustig, fanboys -> spaß, diese ins lächerliche zu ziehen 

jetzt haare spalten zu wollen ist sophisterei


----------



## McZonk (24. Juni 2014)

Ich nehme an es wird hier keiner Krumm nehmen, wenn wir uns nicht zu der Sache äußern... der Link zur korrekten Kontaktaufnahme wurde ja schon genannt.

Aber eins kann ich nicht so sitzen lassen: 


john201050 schrieb:


> ... und für 3 Punkte und 1  Woche Sperre gesorgt hat.


Wegen 3 Punkten wird man hier - wie man den Forenregeln entnehmen kann - nicht gesperrt. Das ist schlichtweg falsch! 1 Woche Auszeit gibts automatisch durchs Forum, wenn man die Punkte auf 5+ angestaut hat...


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2014)

Wie du siehst sind wir Mods nicht die einzigen die das so sehen.

Und trotzdem ob dus wahrhaben willst oder nicht - wenn du eine weitere  Diskussion wünschst ist steht dir das Besprechung moderativer  Maßnahmen - Forum jederzeit offen, in diesem Thread wurde oft genug gesagt dass es keine  Einzelfallkritik geben wird und wir uns wie der Kollege schon sagt auch nicht öffentlich weiter äußern zu konkreten Fällen.
Wir möchten im Beschwerdethread hier  nur sehr ungern Posts ausblenden weils immer gleich den "Zensur!!11eins"  Vorwurf nahelegt daher bleiben die 3 Posts jetzt eben lesbar aber nun  ist damit auch Schluss an der Stelle.

WICHTIG (ANKÜNDIGUNG):
Entsprechend werden weitere Posts zu dem konkreten Falle hier als Spam gewertet, ausgeblendet und bepunktet.


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. Juni 2014)

Spoiler



Ich wollte und will immer noch keine Diskussion, dabei kommt eh nix rum.
(BTW hab ich nicht 1 Woche für das bekommen,  es hat aber trotzdem dafür gesorgt.)



Damit wir hier vom Einzelfall weg kommen, ich hab das Gefühl, dass einige Mods bei entsprechenen Threads (wenn es ihnen zu bunt wird) einfach durch rauschen und ab einem bestimmten Punkt (rot sehen und) alles folgende löschen. Dabei wird wild mit der Punktekeule geschwungen und einfach alles nieder geknüppelt. Das Gefühl hatte ich schon sehr oft, war zum Glück jedoch meist nicht dran beteiligt.

(Falls der Absatz jetzt auch nicht hier rein gehören sollte, mach hier am besten gleich zu.)

Aber wie auch immer, tschüss, machts gut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2014)

Die Interpretationen erscheinen etwas gewagt bis diffamierend, was aber ganz allgemein stimmt:
Wenn es in einem Thread hoch hergeht, wird des öfteren ein Schlussstrich gezogen und darunter die Regeln mit 0 Tolleranz durchgesetzt. Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit, einen OT-Flame zu ersticken, weil sonst jeder noch ein letztes Wort haben will. Und eine letzte Antwort zum letzten Wort des erklärten Diskussionsgegners. Und eine Antwort auf die Antwort auf die Antwort ...
Einzige Möglichkeit ist den fehlgelaufenen Diskussion vollständig zu stoppen, so dass Leute mit Interesse am eigentlichen Thema und an einer sachlichen Diskussion wieder eine Chance haben. Und natürlich drohen dabei auch Punkte, die trotz eindeutiger Moderationsansagen bei der Meinung bleiben, dass Regeln für sie nicht gelten.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Damit wir hier vom Einzelfall weg kommen, ich hab das Gefühl, dass einige Mods bei entsprechenen Threads (wenn es ihnen zu bunt wird) einfach durch rauschen und ab einem bestimmten Punkt (rot sehen und) alles folgende löschen. Dabei wird wild mit der Punktekeule geschwungen und einfach alles nieder geknüppelt. Das Gefühl hatte ich schon sehr oft, war zum Glück jedoch meist nicht dran beteiligt.


 
Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Wenn dir das wieder auffallen sollte schreib den Mod doch an und weise ihn darauf hin.
Wenn du das nett formulierst wird er das zu schätzen wissen und das nächste Mal etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl einsetzen.
Auch Mods lernen immer noch dazu und wissen dass sie sich verbessern können. Die User können den Mods dabei helfen ein besserer Mod zu werden.


----------



## GxGamer (25. Juni 2014)

Ich nehme an, es handelt sich bei der "objektiven" Beschwerde um das angekündigte Pöbeln? Dann wunderts mich ja nicht das du es in die Öffentlichkeit ziehen willst.
Nervige PCGHX-User-Thread

Wieso wurde der Thread um 12 Seiten gekürzt? War doch sehr unterhaltsam, das heuchlerische Geläster.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juni 2014)

Der Thread sollte eigentlich ziemlich komplett sein.


----------



## DaStash (25. Juni 2014)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, es handelt sich bei der "objektiven" Beschwerde um das angekündigte Pöbeln? Dann wunderts mich ja nicht das du es in die Öffentlichkeit ziehen willst.
> Nervige PCGHX-User-Thread
> 
> Wieso wurde der Thread um 12 Seiten gekürzt? War doch sehr unterhaltsam, das heuchlerische Geläster.


*grins* Den kannte ich noch gar nicht. Interessant was es da so zu lesen gibt. 

 MfG


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> *grins* Den kannte ich noch gar nicht. Interessant was es da so zu lesen gibt.
> 
> MfG


 
Und wer da so vertreten ist.


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2014)

Musste der Thread jetzt hier verlinkt werden? Finde ich nicht ganz nett...
Naja, hab eh nichts gesagt, hinter dem ich nicht auch stehe, also ists mir egal, aber einigen Anderen könnte das eventuell peinlich werden^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2014)

Jetzt hab ich da oben wirklich versucht, nicht die böse Keule rauszuholen aber da der betreffende User gelöscht ist und der Kollege es jetzt verlinkt hat seht ihr vielleicht nun etwas hinter die Kulissen.

Bei dem "Gast" da wusste die gesamte Moderation um welchen Kollegen es sich handelt und es war mir im Vorraus klar, dass dieser Post da oben nur zum "pöbeln" gedacht war. Trotzdem müssen wir sachlich antworten und ihm alle Möglichkeiten offen darlegen und Hintergründe wie den nun öffentlich sichtbaren zu Gunsten des Nutzers verschweigen. Ebenfalls müssen wir Beleidigungen gegen uns die nicht auf dieser Plattform laufen klar trennen und abperlen lassen (was aber kein Problem ist, sowas trifft einen sowieso nicht) - im Netz sind etwa Verunglimpfungen des Nicks von Pokerclock sehr beliebt.

Es ist kein Einzelfall, dass wir mit Usern die ganz offensichtlich und sogar bekundend nur rumtrollen nach außen hin so umgehen wie oben geschehen. Und das sind dann auch oftmal die User, die hier einen auf böse Moderation machen und in anderen Foren (oder WhatsApp oder...) zeitgleich offen legen was die wirklichen Absichten sind.

Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann ist wie man ernsthaft glauben kann dass wir so deppert sind und das nicht sehen bzw. außerhalb von PCGHX nur mit Scheuklappen rumlaufen. Wir sind zwar hier gezwungen auch bei solchen Leuten sachlich neutral zu antworten aber Eigenheiten, Motive oder auch Klarnamen und Adressen falls nötig sind uns durchaus bekannt auch wenn das einige ganz offensichtlich nicht glauben und  man den Eindruck gewinnen kann sie würden Unterlassungsklagen geradezu herausfordern (nur die allerallerwenigsten sind technisch und mental in der Lage, im Internet wirklich anonym zu sein. Nur zu wissen was ein VPN ist reicht da eben nicht). 
Wir (und unsere Chefs und Computec selbst) ist nur extrem kulant was das angeht, sprich bis hier mal ein Account wegen sowas gelöscht wird oder gar ein Brief rausgeht muss es sehr sehr dicke kommen. Nur um das Klarzustellen: Von beidem waren wir hier noch Welten entfernt!



Immerhin da jetzt tatsächlich mal ein Fall (ansatzweise) öffentlich wurde kann man uns vielleicht ein Stück weit mehr verstehen. 



EDIT:


ebastler schrieb:


> Musste der Thread jetzt hier verlinkt werden? Finde ich nicht ganz nett...
> Naja,  hab eh nichts gesagt, hinter dem ich nicht auch stehe, also ists mir  egal, aber einigen Anderen könnte das eventuell peinlich  werden^^


 
Wenn man derartige Äußerungen im öffentlich zugänglichen Bereich des Internets tätigt muss man davon ausgehen, dass es auch gelesen wird. Der Thread ist auch ohne dass wir ihn verlinken einfach zu finden indem man Nicknames die hier öfter mal durch Sperren auffallen mal bei Google eintippt.


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2014)

So Brisantes steht im dem Thread - abgesehen von john, einigen Kommentaren zu Pokerclocks Nick (wovon ich ja auch einen zitiert hab, konnte mir bei der Version das Lachen nicht verkneifen) - nicht drin, oder?
Hab ihn eben nochmal überflogen, ob ich nicht mal etwas geschrieben habe, das mir peinlich wäre (Ist mit etwas Abstand immer leichter), konnte aber nichts derartiges finden, und auch sonst habe ich nichts wirklich brisantes gefunden. Habe aber, wie gesagt, den Thread nur mal eben überflogen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> So Brisantes steht im dem Thread - abgesehen von john, einigen Kommentaren zu Pokerclocks Nick (wovon ich ja auch einen zitiert hab, konnte mir bei der Version das Lachen nicht verkneifen) - nicht drin, oder?



Ich rede auch nicht nur von diesem Thread/Forum was außerhalb von PCGHX läuft, das hier ist nur ein (jetzt öffentlich erwähntes) Beispiel. Trotzdem - für den "full retard" eines anderen Users wäre dieser in anderen Foren schlicht gebannt worden, wir tun gar nichts außer unser Wissen mit wem wirs zu tun haben falls es eskaliert erweitern.


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2014)

Verstehe. Ich habe damals von der Laberthread-Aktion auch nur per Whatsapp-Gruppe erfahren, nicht wirklich kapiert, was da los war, und es dann verstanden, als plötzlich Laberthread und DMÜD (*heul*) weg waren...


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht, mir wurden teils echt unnötig und total voreilig Punkte verteilt. Deswegen wurde ich letztendlich für eine Woche gesperrt. Ich hab mich per E-Mail gemeldet doch scheinbar wurde meine Nachricht eiskalt ignoriert. Ich komme mir teilweise vor als müsste ich jedes Wort dreimal überdenken um ja niemanden zu verärgern.... Das kann doch nicht der Teil einer freien Community sein. Klar sollten direkte Beleidigungen nicht erwünscht sein, aber auch nur solange sich der Betroffene auch betroffen fühlt^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Klar sollten direkte Beleidigungen nicht erwünscht sein, aber auch nur solange sich der Betroffene auch betroffen fühlt^^


 
Sorry aber wenn jemand "du Fanboy" schreibt (um das populärste Beispiel zu nennen) können wir nicht erst den (oder die...) Adressaten fragen ob der sich nun beleidigt fühlt oder nicht.
In 95% der Fälle erledigt sich das sowieso, weil der Adressat derjenige ist der den Post bei uns meldet weil er sich beleidigt fühlt... denn sonst würden wir die allermeisten deratigen Posts gar nicht finden (wir können ja nicht jeden Tag 15.000 neue Posts lesen )


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, wie alle die ganzen Punkte hinkriegen... Ich versuche, immer sachlich und höflich zu bleiben, was mir nicht immer gelingt, hatte aber noch nie nen Punkt, nur ein einziges Mal ne Verwarnung wegen Spams im DMÜD.
Verstehe letzteres immer noch nicht ganz, aber es stört mich nicht weiter.
0 Punkte und eine Verwarnung auf 1700+ Posts...
Das liegt trotzdem an euch, wenn ihr immer Punkte/Verwarnungen kriegt, wage ich zu behaupten^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das liegt trotzdem an euch, wenn ihr immer Punkte/Verwarnungen kriegt, wage ich zu behaupten^^


 
Eine Wahrheit die wir seit Jahren predigen aber die von genau den ein oder zwei Prozent der aktiven User die ständig Karten kassieren wegen irgendwas nicht verstanden wird. So unglaublich es klingt: Der überwältigende Teil der PCGHX-User hat noch niemals eine Ermahnung oder gar Verwarnung aus der Nähe gesehen.


----------



## XE85 (25. Juni 2014)

> Musste der Thread jetzt hier verlinkt werden? Finde ich nicht ganz nett...



Nenn mir mal bitte einen triftigen Grund warum man das nicht tun sollte. Einen Thread, der öffentlich einsehbar ist und in dem es unübersehbar um User hier im Forum geht hier auch zu verlinken halte ich für vollkommen legitim, sehe da keine Grund warum User hier nicht sehen sollen was so mache hinter ihrem Rücken über sie denken.

Wenn man nicht will dass man den Thread liest, nehmt ihn halt aus dem öffentlichen Bereich. Oder sind euch (aktuell) 32 Leser für diesen Thread dann doch zu wenig.


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt - mir ists egal, ich habe nichts gesagt, das mir peinlich wäre.

Für viele war der Thread wohl - obwohl er es nicht ist - so was wie ein Ort, wo man "geheim" meckern konnte.

Wenn nun ein Betroffener zufällig hinfindet, kann man nichts sagen, aber den hier zu verlinken hätte einfach nicht sein müssen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Für viele war der Thread wohl so was wie ein Ort, wo man "geheim" meckern konnte.


 
Wenn man sich mit gleichem Nick in einem öffentlichen Forum anmeldet und Beleidigungen raushaut gehört ne ordentliche Portion Gutgläubigkeit dazu zu denken das wäre "geheim". 

Erst Recht, wenn man von Usern dieses Forums auch noch angeschrieben wird ob man da mitmachen will (tatsächlich passiert!) UND ein Mod von uns das Angebot angenommen und ganz öffentlich mit gleichem Avatar und sehr ähnlichem Nick Mitglied in diesem Forum angemeldet ist!


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mit gleichem Nick in einem öffentlichen Forum anmeldet und Beleidigungen raushaut gehört ne ordentliche Portion Gutgläubigkeit dazu zu denken das wäre "geheim".
> 
> Erst Recht, wenn man von Usern dieses Forums auch noch angeschrieben wird ob man da mitmachen will (tatsächlich passiert!) UND ein Mod von uns das Angebot angenommen und ganz öffentlich mit gleichem Avatar und sehr ähnlichem Nick Mitglied in diesem Forum angemeldet ist!


Zitier meine Sätze bitte ganz, und lass nicht die halben weg 



ebastler schrieb:


> Für viele war der Thread wohl - obwohl er es nicht ist - so was wie ein Ort, wo man "geheim" meckern konnte.



Dort wurden nunmal Dinge gepostet, die hier in einem entsprechenden Thread wohl niemand gepostet hätte. Woher das kommt, weiß ich nicht - meine Hypothese des Gefühls, es sei geheim, ist nur ne Hypothese. Keine Ahnung.

Kann es schwer erklären, aber ich finde es immer noch falsch, den Thread hierher zu verlinken.


----------



## Monsjo (25. Juni 2014)

Weil es gut tut zu lästern, war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben, dadurch baut man Aggressionen ab.


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2014)

Erklärt nicht, warum man den Thread nicht hätte hierher posten sollen, und auch nicht, warum da Dinge gesagt wurden, die hier keiner gesagt hätte...
Stimmt aber.


----------



## keinnick (25. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wenn nun ein Betroffener zufällig hinfindet, kann man nichts sagen, aber den hier zu verlinken hätte einfach nicht sein müssen.


 
Also ich fand es gut, dass der Thread hier verlinkt wurde. War sehr amüsant zu lesen.  Nichts gegen Dich / Euch: Aber das klingt als würdest Du es doof finden, dass Ihr nun erwischt wurdet. 

Wenn man sich schon "geheim" trifft um sich über die Leute bei PCGHX aufzuregen statt es den Leuten per PN oder direkt mitzuteilen, sollte man das auch "geheim" tun und nicht öffentlich im Netz. Dann wird man auch nicht "erwischt".


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt, ich hab nichts gesagt, das ich nicht auch hier in einem entsprechenden Thread gesagt hätte, wurde also persönlich bei nichts erwischt


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. Juni 2014)

Tut mir echt leid Alk, ich habe niemandem gesagt er sei ein Fanboy. Ich habe extra auf meine Formulierung geachtet. Ich zitiere mich einmal:
''Gut, das ähnelt eindeutig Fanboy-Verhalten und darauf habe keine Lust. Ciao'' 
Beachte das Wort ''ähnelt'' und der Vergleich des Verhaltens zu dem eines Fanboys. Ich habe also gesagt sagt dass sein Verhalten dem eines Fanboys ähnelt. Ich hab zu keinem Zeitpunkt gesagt ''du fanboy''. Dabei habe ich den Satz extra überdacht bevor ich ihn gepostet habe........... Wo habe ich denn da die Community ''verstört'' oder jemandem Sachen unterstellt? Ich habe lediglich auf sein Verhalten hingewiesen welches mich an einen Fanboy im entfernten erinnerte..
Trotzdem hätte man mir wenigstens auf meine E-Mail antworten können, wenn auch nur um mitzuteilen dass sich niemand darum kümmert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2014)

Du ich hab gar nicht nachgesehen bei dir (wie gesagt hier keine Einzelfälle, meine Antwort war allgemein), das "Fanboy-Beispiel" war völlig unabhängig aus der Luft gegriffen weil einfach eines der Häufigsten ist... dass gerade bei dir das Wort vorkommt war tatsächlich grade Zufall. 

Warum unser Admin nicht auf manche eMails antwortet kann mehrere Gründe haben, der häufigste dürfte wohl Zeitknappheit sein (selbst bei internen Anfragen von uns dauerts schon mal ne Zeitlang), der zweithäufigste wahrscheinlich eine dermaßen klare Sachlage dass eine Diskussion keine Grundlage hat.

Trotzdem stimme ich dir schon zu dass man auf eine höfliche Anfrage zumindest eine Antwort erwarten darf wie auch immer die aussieht.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. Juni 2014)

Verständlich. Der Admin muss sich ja ehrlich gesagt ja auch nicht um jeden kleinen ******* kümmern. Sehe ich doch ein. Trotzdem finde ich, wie demonstriert, eine Sperre in meinem Fall einfach unangemessen. Es kann ja einfach nicht sein wie schnell hier Punkte und Sperren durch die Gegend fliegen. Man sollte aber hoffentlich wohl auch offen den Unmut über einen gewissen Moderator rauslassen dürfen, oder etwa nicht.....? (Keine Sorge, richtet sich nicht gegen dich  )
Edit: @XE85 das ähnelt war auch gar nicht wirklich ausschlaggebend, wohl eher das ausdrückliche Vergleichen des Verhaltens. Übrigens ist das gesetzlich auch nicht verboten gewisse Verhaltensmuster zu erkennen und nach persönlicher Einschätzung zu vergleichen, nicht zu verwechseln mit gleichsetzen.


----------



## XE85 (25. Juni 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Man sollte aber hoffentlich wohl auch  offen den Unmut über einen gewissen Moderator rauslassen dürfen, oder  etwa nicht.....?



Kann man, wenn du das willst erstelle hier einen Thread und wir werden uns die Sache nochmal ansehen. Hier haben konkrete Fälle und deren Behandlung aber nichts zu suchen, genauso wenig wie Anprangerungen der Moderation.


----------



## Monsjo (25. Juni 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Tut mir echt leid Alk, ich habe niemandem gesagt er sei ein Fanboy. Ich habe extra auf meine Formulierung geachtet.


 
Merk dir einfach, dass es hier ein anderes böses F-Wort gibt, als über all sonst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Es kann ja einfach nicht sein wie schnell hier Punkte und Sperren durch die Gegend fliegen.



Bei aktuell 6.940 aktiven Nutzern sind gerade 12 User temporär gesperrt was sogar momentan viel ist, normalerweise ists einstellig. Das sind ganze 0,17%.
Bei Karten kann ich nur für mich sprechen (da ich nur meine Statistik sehen kann) und ich habe in rund 2 Jahren als Mod genau 325 Karten verteilt, das sind 0,44 am Tag. Im ganz groben Mittel dürfte das bei den Kollegen nicht großartig anders sein.

Meiner Meinung nach kann man da nicht von "Punkte und Sperren durch die Gegend fliegen" reden, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.

Der Eindruck hier würde extrem viel und schnell verwarnt und gesperrt entsteht ganz einfach dadurch, dass die Handvoll User die öfter betroffen sind öfter mal öffentlich rumschreien und Rabatz machen weil sie sich (fast) alle immer so ungerecht behandelt fühlen, die Tausende von Usern die sich vernünftig verhalten aber nichts sagen... warum auch. 



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Man sollte  aber hoffentlich wohl auch offen den Unmut über einen gewissen Moderator  rauslassen dürfen, oder etwa nicht.....? (Keine Sorge, richtet sich  nicht gegen dich  )


 
Kannst du so lange es nicht persönlich angreifend ist bzw. sachlich bleibt hier tun:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/besprechung-moderativer-massnahmen/3422


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. Juni 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Kann man, wenn du das willst erstelle hier einen Thread und wir werden uns die Sache nochmal ansehen. Hier haben konkrete Fälle und deren Behandlung aber nichts zu suchen, genauso wenig wie Anprangerungen der Moderation.


Nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchte hier weder einzelne Moderatoren an den Pranger stellen, noch die Moderation selbst. Ich finde sie teilweise nur extrem überzogen und übertrieben.


Monsjo schrieb:


> Merk dir einfach, dass es hier ein anderes böses F-Wort gibt, als über all sonst.


Wie meinst du das? Verstehe ich nicht?^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Weil es gut tut zu lästern, war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben, dadurch baut man Aggressionen ab.



Ich dachte dafür gäbe es Killerspiele? 




Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Tut mir echt leid Alk, ich habe niemandem gesagt er sei ein Fanboy. Ich habe extra auf meine Formulierung geachtet.


 
Um das mal allgemein zu beantworten: "auf seine Formulierungen achten" und am Ende doch beleidigende Worte zu verwenden, führt selten zum Erfolg. Wenn erkennbar eine bestimmte Zielperson gemeint ist, bleibt es ein persönlicher Angriff, auch wenn sich dies erst aus dem Kontext von Post und Thread erschließt. Denn das Post steht nun einmal im Thread und ist keine losgelöste Identität.

Wesentlich sinnvoller wäre es, seine Anstregngungen darauf zu konzentrieren, die gewünschte Aussage in eine durchaus direkt addressierte, aber nicht beleidigende Form zu packen...




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei aktuell 6.940 aktiven Nutzern sind gerade 12 User temporär gesperrt was sogar momentan viel ist, normalerweise ists einstellig. Das sind ganze 0,17%.
> Bei Karten kann ich nur für mich sprechen (da ich nur meine Statistik sehen kann) und ich habe in rund 2 Jahren als Mod genau 325 Karten verteilt, das sind 0,44 am Tag. Im ganz groben Mittel dürfte das bei den Kollegen nicht großartig anders sein.


 
Wir haben eine Karten-verteilt-Statistik?


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Verstehe ich nicht?^^


 
Das "böse F-Wort" ist normalerweise "fu.ck" (wurde automatisch zensiert, daher der Punkt), hier hingegen lautet es "Fanboy" 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich dachte dafür gäbe es Killerspiele?
> 
> Wesentlich sinnvoller wäre es, seine Anstregngungen darauf zu konzentrieren, die gewünschte Aussage in eine durchaus direkt addressierte, aber nicht beleidigende Form zu packen...


 
Zwei gute Punkte ;D

Immer gelingt es mir aber leider nicht, nicht beleidigend zu werden, obwohl ich mich anstrenge...
Wobei ich eigentlich immer bemüht bin, meine Aussage so höflich und wenig verletzend wie möglich zu formulieren.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eine Wahrheit die wir seit Jahren predigen  aber die von genau den ein oder zwei Prozent der aktiven User die  ständig Karten kassieren wegen irgendwas nicht verstanden wird. So  unglaublich es klingt: Der überwältigende Teil der PCGHX-User hat noch  niemals eine Ermahnung oder gar Verwarnung aus der Nähe gesehen.


 
Man  muss aber auch mal dazu sagen, dass von den über 100 000 Accounts  ungefähr 99% nicht genutzt werden   Man sieht immer und überall die  gleichen Pappnasen  








Monsjo schrieb:


> Merk dir einfach, dass es hier ein anderes böses F-Wort gibt, als über all sonst.


 
Jepp, dieses Forum hat tatsächlich seine eigene Sprache entwickelt.  Das beginnt bei der absolut lächerlichen (sorry, aber was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht ein...  )  Zensur von bestimmten Wörtern des alltäglichen Sprachgebrauchs (ein Thema, das ich gerne jedes Jahr aufs Neue anschneide!),   
und endet bei einigen Begriffen, wo hier sofort jeder Rot sieht.  Da gibts beispielsweise noch das beliebte T-Wort das an ein dümmliches Fabelwesen angelehnt ist ...   wehe dem,  der noch nie eine der Diskussionen darüber mitbekommen hat und es versehentlich verwendet! 




Was mich hier in diesem Bereich des Forums fasziniert, ist,  dass wir uns immer wieder im Kreis drehen.   Diese Disussion hier lese ich jetzt zum dritten mal in zwei Jahren ...      die Beteiligten variieren leicht,  aber im Grunde ändert sich garnichts    Das darf jeder gerne mal für sich selbst interpretieren ...


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. Juni 2014)

Ahh vielen Dank jetzt habe ich es verstanden 
Dann mal eine Frage an die Moderatoren, da mich scheinbar niemand verstehen will, wäre Folgendes gestattet:
''Dein Verhalten erinnert mich in einer gewissen Weise an jenes eines Fanboys und deswegen werde ich diese Diskussion jetzt verlassen.'' .........?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. Juni 2014)

Auch damit stellst du gegenüber einer bestimmten Person in den Raum, sich wie ein Fanboy zu verhalten (=einer zu sein).


----------



## BertB (25. Juni 2014)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, es handelt sich bei der "objektiven" Beschwerde um das angekündigte Pöbeln? Dann wunderts mich ja nicht das du es in die Öffentlichkeit ziehen willst.
> Nervige PCGHX-User-Thread
> 
> Wieso wurde der Thread um 12 Seiten gekürzt? War doch sehr unterhaltsam, das heuchlerische Geläster.



sehr interessant,
ich bin voll der angeber, der kein deutsch kann,

alles klein ist ein stilmittel


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Man  muss aber auch mal dazu sagen, dass von den über 100 000 Accounts  ungefähr 99% nicht genutzt werden   Man sieht immer und überall die  gleichen Pappnasen


 
Deswegen schrieb ich "AKTIVE" Nutzer, insgesamt sinds 111.425, davon eben rund 7000 aktiv.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was mich hier in diesem Bereich des Forums fasziniert, ist,  dass wir  uns immer wieder im Kreis drehen.   Diese Disussion hier lese ich jetzt  zum dritten mal in zwei Jahren ...      die Beteiligten variieren  leicht,  aber im Grunde ändert sich garnichts    Das darf jeder gerne mal für sich selbst interpretieren ...


 
Da haste recht, immerhin hat die Kreisdiskussion aber schon einige konstruktive Dinge hervorgebracht wie etwa das mehrfach verlinkte Beschwerdeforum. 




Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Ahh vielen Dank jetzt habe ich es verstanden
> Dann mal eine Frage an die Moderatoren, da mich scheinbar niemand verstehen will, wäre Folgendes gestattet:
> ''Dein Verhalten erinnert mich in einer gewissen Weise an jenes eines  Fanboys und deswegen werde ich diese Diskussion jetzt verlassen.''  .........?


 

Warum schreibst du denn nicht
"Dein Verhalten erweckt den Eindruck dass du allzusehr von einer Marke eingenommen bist und eine Diskussion wenig bringt, deswegen werde ich diese Diskussion jetzt verlassen."

Ist es wirklich so schwer nicht gleich unfreundlich zu sein? 
Und muss man wirklich provozierend ankündigen zu "gehen"? Reichts nicht einfach den Tab zu schließen?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (25. Juni 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Ahh vielen Dank jetzt habe ich es verstanden
> Dann mal eine Frage an die Moderatoren, da mich scheinbar niemand verstehen will, wäre Folgendes gestattet:
> ''Dein Verhalten erinnert mich in einer gewissen Weise an jenes eines Fanboys und deswegen werde ich diese Diskussion jetzt verlassen.'' .........?


 
Der wahrscheinlich klügste Weg ist sich seinen Teil allein vorm Monitor zu denken, die Finger still halten und die Diskussion als erledigt ansehen.

In einer meiner Erfahrungen wurde dann mein Stillschweigen als Sieg auf der Pinwand gefeiert...klingt merkwürdig...ist es auch


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich "AKTIVE" Nutzer, insgesamt sinds 111.425, davon eben rund 7000 aktiv.


Oha, doch so viele  

Nur mal so am Rande,  wäre es nicht sinnvoll da mal auszusortieren?  Ich glaube, wer sich mehrere Jahre nicht eingeloggt hat, kommt auch nicht mehr wieder ...   Und müllt nur die DB zu.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da haste recht, immerhin hat die Kreisdiskussion aber schon einige konstruktive Dinge hervorgebracht wie etwa das mehrfach verlinkte Beschwerdeforum.



...  welches ja keiner benutzt!       Eines der Lieblingsthemen der Moderation,  und auch vollkommen berechtigt.  Wer eine Beschwerde hat,  macht es meist lieber so öffentlich wie möglich.   Da liegt das Problem eindeutig bei den entsprechenden Usern.   


Aaaber, ich schweife hier gerade etwas ab, und werde mal wieder zum mitlesen zurückkehren.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. Juni 2014)

Jaja, ich werde auch in Zukunft gar nichts mehr schreiben wenn sich irgendeine Person in irgendeiner Art möglicherweise in ihrer Art angegriffen fühlen könnte....... Ich sehe zwar immer noch einen großen Unterschied zwischen ''du verhältst dich in bestimmten Maße wie eine gewisse Person'' und ''du bist eine gewisse Person''. Wie auch immer, ihr scheinbar nicht. Konnte ja nicht wissen wie heikel man hier ist^^ In Zukunft werde ich wohl noch viel vermehrter aufpassen müssen und ich wäre auch dafür Leute die sich seit mehreren Jahren nicht mehr eingeloggt haben zu löschen.


----------



## Monsjo (25. Juni 2014)

Ich habe öfters Leute gesehen, die alle paar Jahre eine Frage haben und die hier stellen, dann sind sie wieder inaktiv.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2014)

Nur weils mehrfach erwähnt wurde:



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> ich wäre auch dafür Leute die sich seit mehreren Jahren nicht mehr eingeloggt haben zu löschen.


 
Es gibt keine Notwendigkeit das zu tun (inaktive Nutzer belasten die DB nicht sondern vergrößern sie nur minimalst) und es würde unter Umständen Probleme auslösen da wir nicht einfach Accs löschen können (wenn etwa tatsächlich jemand sich an seinen Acc erinnert den wir unberechtigt gelöscht haben hätten wir den Salat). Deswegen steht das nicht auf der Agenda.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juni 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben eine Karten-verteilt-Statistik?


Die war früher sogar öffentlich einsehbar und du hattest den letzten Platz.


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Juni 2014)

Ich teile mir wohl den ersten Platz mit Pokerclock und XE85


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2014)

Hat schonmal jemand von euch den Admin gebannt? Mein Coadmin in nem anderen Forum hat das (vor meiner Zeit) gemacht, und darauf selbst ne Weile Urlaub gekriegt 
Moderator durfte er aber bleiben...


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juni 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ich teile mir wohl den ersten Platz mit Pokerclock und XE85


Damals war XE85 wohl noch nicht Mod, aber auch heute dürftest du es nicht unter die ersten drei schaffen.


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Juni 2014)

Stimmt, ich bin einfach zu lieb  

Was das Rauslöschen angeht: Es gibt mittlerweile so viele Accs, das es auch die "Karteileichen" auch nicht mehr drauf ankommt.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur weils mehrfach erwähnt wurde:
> 
> 
> 
> Es gibt keine Notwendigkeit das zu tun (inaktive Nutzer belasten die DB nicht sondern vergrößern sie nur minimalst) und es würde unter Umständen Probleme auslösen da wir nicht einfach Accs löschen können (wenn etwa tatsächlich jemand sich an seinen Acc erinnert den wir unberechtigt gelöscht haben hätten wir den Salat). Deswegen steht das nicht auf der Agenda.


Kann man das überhaupt? Was passiert denn mit den posts der gelöschten User? Bleibt der Name dann stehen, oder steht dann da "gelöschter User"?
Falls der Name stehen bleibt... Was passiert mit einem neuen User, der sich einen wieder frei gewordenen Namen aussucht? Der ist ja dann mit Beiträgen eines anderen vorbelastet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2014)

Wenn nur der Acc gelöscht wird bleibt der Name und Beiträge stehen und der User wird zum "Gast".
Wenn gewünscht wird der Name vor dem Löschen geändert, das sieht dann so aus (wir ändern normalerweise in "Gast+Löschdatum")

Ein neuer User kann sich mit keinem Nicknamen anmelden der bereits vergeben ist und muss sich wenn der alte Acc noch mit richtigem Namen gelöscht wurde was kreatives einfallen lassen, zum Beispiel "V2"

Das ist aber eigentlich nicht Thema dieses Threads...


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein neuer User kann sich mit keinem Nicknamen anmelden der bereits vergeben ist und muss sich wenn der alte Acc noch mit richtigem Namen gelöscht wurde was kreatives einfallen lassen, zum Beispiel "V2"



Naja, fast. Gelöscht = Physikalisch weg, daher können wir auch keine Accounts wiederherstellen (wie im Löschthread auch vermerkt). D.h. der Name ist wieder frei, auch wenn er in den Posts noch zu sehen ist. Postings bekommen zwar den Namen, meldet sich jemand mit dem Namen des gelöschten Users neu an, gehören ihm aber nicht automatisch die Postings  Die bleiben weiterhin als Gast-Einträge markiert.


----------



## Zybba (26. Juni 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> [...]In Zukunft werde ich wohl noch viel vermehrter aufpassen müssen und ich wäre auch dafür Leute die sich seit mehreren Jahren nicht mehr eingeloggt haben zu löschen.



Warum sollte man das tun?



Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich habe öfters Leute gesehen, die alle paar Jahre eine Frage haben und die hier stellen, dann sind sie wieder inaktiv.


 
Ist bei mir ähnlich. Nur nicht ganz so extrem.
Ich sehe da kein großes Problem.
Immerhin ziehen diese Leute nicht wie du und deine Freunde in andere Foren, um sich da mal richtig über on ihnen ungeliebte User auszuheulen...


----------



## ebastler (26. Juni 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Immerhin ziehen diese Leute nicht wie du und deine Freunde in andere Foren, um sich da mal richtig über on ihnen ungeliebte User auszuheulen...



Kannst ja auch kommen, und das da hin posten 

Ins Spamimperium sind wir alle, nachdem unsere Lieblingsthreads hier (DMÜD...) dichtgemacht wurden, da man dort nach Belieben in lockerem Umfeld labern kann, was hier - teilweise verständlich, im Forum gehts immerhin um Spiele/Hardware - nicht möglich ist.

Die Community im Spamimperium ist aber echt gut, und es herrscht mehr Respekt unter den Usern als ich es hier jemals erlebt habe, also würde ich nicht so abschätzig über das Forum reden.
Ich fühl mich dort - für ein Forum - sehr wohl!


----------



## Monsjo (26. Juni 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Immerhin ziehen diese Leute nicht wie du und deine Freunde in andere Foren, um sich da mal richtig über on ihnen ungeliebte User auszuheulen...


 
Warum sollten wir es nicht tun? Ich habe vor langer Zeit entschieden, welche Leute mir wichtig sind, der Großteil dieser Community gehört nicht dazu und mir ist egal ob ich jetzt einer der ganz bösen Menschen hier bin, da der Teil des PCGHX, der mir wichtig war, verkrüppelt wurde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2014)

Baerliner schrieb:


> Der wahrscheinlich klügste Weg ist sich seinen Teil allein vorm Monitor zu denken, die Finger still halten und die Diskussion als erledigt ansehen.


 
Alles andere wäre jedenfalls kein Ende einer Diskussion, sondern eine Fortsetzung...
Und zu dem ein Inhalt, der sich nur an einen Empfänger richtet und somit ein Fall für PNs wäre. (ein weiterer Grund gegen diverse "du"/"dein" Post: Der Nutzer wird hier quasi nie Threadthema sein. Selbst wenn man einen Weg findet, sämtliche Regeln bezüglich persönlicher Angriffe auszumanövrieren, ist man immer noch OT  )




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande,  wäre es nicht sinnvoll da mal auszusortieren?  Ich glaube, wer sich mehrere Jahre nicht eingeloggt hat, kommt auch nicht mehr wieder ...   Und müllt nur die DB zu.



Newsletter, Votes auf der Main, etc. laufen über das gleiche Systeme. Inaktivität im Forum heißt also nicht, dass ein Account gar nicht genutzt wird.



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ich teile mir wohl den ersten Platz mit Pokerclock und XE85



Aber wo kann mans nachlesen? 




ebastler schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand von euch den Admin gebannt? Mein Coadmin in nem anderen Forum hat das (vor meiner Zeit) gemacht, und darauf selbst ne Weile Urlaub gekriegt
> Moderator durfte er aber bleiben...


 
Moderatorenrechte sind auf Nutzer von niedrigerem Rang beschränkt. Wir könnten uns nicht einmal gegenseitig sperren und Rechte ändern können sowieso nur Admins. Ob die sich gegenseitigt sperren können... - spätestens über die Konsole sicherlich.
Aber dann steht der Typ am Schreibtisch gegenüber auf und führt eine Studie zum Thema "gewaltätige Gamer" durch


----------



## Zybba (26. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch kommen, und das da hin posten
> 
> Ins Spamimperium sind wir alle, nachdem unsere Lieblingsthreads hier (DMÜD...) dichtgemacht wurden, da man dort nach Belieben in lockerem Umfeld labern kann, was hier - teilweise verständlich, im Forum gehts immerhin um Spiele/Hardware - nicht möglich ist.
> 
> ...



Den Unterschied siehst du ja anscheinend schon. Zumindest interpretiere ich deinen Smiley so.
Ich rede nicht abschätzig über das Forum sondern über euch und euer Verhalten.



Monsjo schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir es nicht tun? Ich habe vor langer Zeit entschieden, welche Leute mir wichtig sind, der Großteil dieser Community gehört nicht dazu und mir ist egal ob ich jetzt einer der ganz bösen Menschen hier bin, da der Teil des PCGHX, der mir wichtig war, verkrüppelt wurde.


 
Ich finde man sollte lieber offen mit/über Leute reden oder sich das Ganze sparen.
Sich heimlich in ein anderes Forum zu verziehen, um da so richtig abzulästern find ich echt reudig.


Aber ich merk schon, dass ihr beide das nicht versteht.
Ihr habt ja Recht, ist ja euer Ding.


----------



## BertB (26. Juni 2014)

ich finds auch reudig, 
wie sau,
jedenfalls diesen "nervige user" thread

weiß jetzt jedenfalls endgültig, was ich von monsjo zu halten habe
aber er feiert sein anecken ja sogar in der eigenen signatur,
hopfen und malz verloren, wenn man mich frägt

verbring am besten deine ganze zeit im neuen forum,
ich freu mich auch, wenn ich dich nicht sehen muss

schade, dass keiner drauf angesprungen ist, wie nervig ich sei, was?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juni 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ich finds auch reudig,
> wie sau,
> jedenfalls diesen "nervige user" thread
> 
> ...


Was regst du dich da noch drüber auf? So ist nunmal die heutige gesellschaft. Ändern kann man daran nix. Nur hoffen, das es besser wird. Steh drüber und denk nicht mehr drüber nach.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juni 2014)

Man kann nur zerschlagen, was auch brüchig ist. Wenn eine Beschwerde Hand und Fuß hat, ist daran nicht zu rütteln. Wenn ich mir aber den Quatsch durchlese, der im verlinkten thread steht... 

Die User dort machen sich zu großen Teilen einfach was vor.


----------



## Speed4Fun (27. Juni 2014)

Wieder einmal wurde ein Beitrag kommentarlos gelöscht, weil darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass hier Beschwerden zerredet werden.

Und das in einem Beschwerde-Thread! Wow.


----------



## XE85 (27. Juni 2014)

Dein Beitrag klingt eher nach einem Abschiedsposting mit (falscher, pauschaler und unterstellender) Begründung dazu, und dass ist hier OT, wenn du das Forum verlassen willst poste im entsprechenden Thread. Wenn nicht dann poste konstruktive Kritik, denn "sämtliche" ist schonmal desshalb nicht richtig weil etwa, aufgrund des Wunsches, bzw. der mehrfachen Beschwerde der mangelnden Kommunikationsmöglichkeit, hier im Thread, ein eigenes Unterforum zur Kontaktaufnahme erstellt wurde.


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juni 2014)

Interessant, dass hier Ot von manchen Usern gelöscht wird und von anderen nicht. Entweder ihr macht es richtig und löscht alles was OT ist oder ihr lasst es einfach.


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag klingt eher nach einem Abschiedsposting mit (falscher, pauschaler und unterstellender) Begründung dazu, und dass ist hier OT, wenn du das Forum verlassen willst poste im entsprechenden Thread. Wenn nicht dann poste konstruktive Kritik, denn "sämtliche" ist schonmal desshalb nicht richtig weil etwa, aufgrund des Wunsches, bzw. der mehrfachen Beschwerde der mangelnden Kommunikationsmöglichkeit, hier im Thread, ein eigenes Unterforum zur Kontaktaufnahme erstellt wurde.



Eigentlich wollte ich hier ja nichts mehr posten, weil es eh nix bringt (Achtung: falsche und pauschale Unterstellung ). Aber wenn sogar hier schon willkürlich gelöscht wird, kriege ich echt einen Hals 

Wenn ein User auf Grund der Vorgehensweise der Moderation hier sogar so weit geht, dass er seinen Account löschen will, sollten bei Euch eher die Alarmglocken angehen, als das kommentarlos zu löschen. Und natürlich hat er recht, seit 155 Seiten wird hier gelabert, Beschwerden zerredet und außer Pseudo-Wischiwaschi-Maßnahmen hat sich nichts geändert.

Aber löschen ist natürlich nach wie vor einfacher als diskutieren oder sich mit den Problemen auseinanderzusetzen. Weiter so.


----------



## XE85 (27. Juni 2014)

> Aber wenn sogar hier schon willkürlich gelöscht wird, kriege ich echt einen Hals


Woher willst du wissen dass es willkürlich ist? Kennst du überhaupt den Inhalt des gelöschten Posts?



Monsjo schrieb:


> Entweder ihr macht es richtig und löscht alles was OT ist oder ihr lasst es einfach.



Wenn du der Meinung bist ein Post wäre OT und gehöre hier nicht her (ergo gelöscht) dann melde ihn bitte.


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juni 2014)

Warum muss ich ihn melden? Nur weil ihr es gut findet, dass gegen das Spamimperium geflamt wird? Hier ist es eindeutig Offtopic und bedarf keiner weiteren Diskussion.


----------



## XE85 (27. Juni 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Warum muss ich ihn melden?



Weil dass die übliche Vorgangsweise hier ist wenn User der Meinung sind ein Post verstoße gegen eine Forenregel.



Monsjo schrieb:


> Nur weil ihr es gut findet, dass gegen das  Spamimperium geflamt wird? Hier ist es eindeutig Offtopic und bedarf  keiner weiteren Diskussion.



Ich kann deine Beschwerde nicht ganz nachvollziehen, ihr flamed hinterucks über User und Moderation hier im Forum, wenn dann aber User ihre Meinung (aufgrund dessen) über euch äußern dann wollt ihr das nicht. Oder wie darf ich diese Aussage verstehen?


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen dass es willkürlich ist? Kennst du überhaupt den Inhalt des gelöschten Posts?



Ja, natürlich kenne ich den Inhalt des Posts. Sonst würde ich mich nicht dazu äußern


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. Juni 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Beschwerde nicht ganz nachvollziehen, ihr flamed hinterucks über User und Moderation hier im Forum, wenn dann aber User ihre Meinung (aufgrund dessen) über euch äußern dann wollt ihr das nicht. Oder wie darf ich diese Aussage verstehen?


 
Unter flamen verstehe ich aber etwas komplett anderes. Quasi jeder der in diesem einen kleinen Fred, auf dem gleich auf das komplette Imperium geschlossen wird und nicht zu vergessen vollkommen dramatisiert wird, hat sich mur über einen oder mehrere User beschwert und hat nicht wirklich geflamt, also Kiddie like "voll ******* eyyy" oder etwas ähnliches beleidigendes geschrieben. Und welchen Unterschied macht es denn wenn ich in dem "Was nervt euch gerade total"-Fred z.B. Specki poste und wenn ich dies im Imperium mache, weil hie der Nerv-Fred geschlossen wurde.  Sofern wir jemanden nerven können diese es da ja auch ausdrücken wenn sie wollen.

Dazu ist es vollkommen OT, denn wie XE aufgefallen sein dürfte ist das hier ein Beschwerdefred gegen die Moderation des PCGHX und somit ist allein schon GxGames Posting des Freds OT, somit Spam und sollte ne Verwarnung oder Punkte nach sich ziehen, wenn es nach den Forenregeln geht.


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juni 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Beschwerde nicht ganz nachvollziehen, ihr flamed hinterucks über User und Moderation hier im Forum, wenn dann aber User ihre Meinung (aufgrund dessen) über euch äußern dann wollt ihr das nicht. Oder wie darf ich diese Aussage verstehen?


Das ist mir völlig egal, der Punkt ist, dass es hier nicht das Thema ist, also entweder löscht ihr es oder ihr lasst es komplett, hier wird mal wieder mit zweierlei Maß gemessen, nur weil es euch gerade in den Kram passt, dass wir hier geflamt werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juni 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn ein User auf Grund der Vorgehensweise der Moderation hier sogar so weit geht, dass er seinen Account löschen will, sollten bei Euch eher die Alarmglocken angehen


 
Bitte folgendes nicht falsch verstehen, wir möchten natürlich keinen User irgendwie rausekeln oder loswerden und nein das bezieht sich auch nicht auf die User um die es hier grade geht - dennoch möchte ich anmerken, dass man sich ab und an sogar sehr freut wenn absolute Krawallbruder-User sich freiwillig löschen lassen wollen.

Es ist hier nunmal wie in beinahe jedem Betrieb. Die allermeisten User fahren einfach mit, einige wenige sind sehr enthusiastisch und schieben den Zug vorne weiter an (Review-schreiber, Leute die sehr viel Zeit hier verbringen um anderen zu helfen usw.) und andere stehen hinten und versuchen mit aller Gewalt zu bremsen (schießen gegen was sich grade anbietet, halten sich an keine Regel, pöbeln Forenübergreifend gegen andre usw.).

Bei genannten Betrieben ist es Usus, die "Bremser" einfach rauszuschmeißen. Das könnten wir hier (dank virtuellem Hausrecht) zwar ohne Weiteres tun, machen wir aber nicht. Stattdessen hören wir uns beinahe täglich den immer wieder gleichen Käse hier an (sinnvolle Kritik-Posts ausgenommen, die gibts hier vereinzelt auch) und tippen uns die Finger wund. Bei manchen Usern bei denen ganz klar alle Hoffnung vergebens ist sie könnten irgendwann ein vernünftiges Community-Mitglied werden ist man als Mod tatsächlich froh, wenn ihr Nick im "ich möchte mich löschen"-Thread auftaucht.

Ganz übertrieben ausgedrückt: Wenn man sich über einen längeren Zeitraum die Liste der temporär gesperrten User immer wieder mal ansieht stellt man fest dass es vielleicht ganz grob 30 User sind, die immer und immer wieder draufstehen. Wenn wir wirklich so böse wären wie uns manchmal unterstellt wird könnte man genau diese User einfach löschen und der Moderationsaufwand würde um mindestens die Hälfte einbrechen. Aber nein, wir wählen im Vergleich zu manch anderen Foren den kulanten, schwierigen Weg - und Achtung Ironie freuen uns dann bei jedem Post hier der uns dann wieder vorwirft wie willkürlich wir hier doch zu Werke gehen und wie ungerecht sich die Leute doch behandelt fühlen.


----------



## T-Drive (28. Juni 2014)

Also ich persönlich find dass die Mods in den letzten Monaten viel zurückhaltender agieren und der Umgangston hier *nicht* besser geworden ist. Im Gegenteil.

Deshalb vermisse ich hier wahrscheinlich auch einige alte Hasen, die nicht mal mehr in der Ruka posten.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Juni 2014)

Die RuKa ist ja schon teilweise dicht, bzw. die prominenten Themen dort wurden geschlossen, weil sich die Regelverstöße dort eklatant häuften.


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Juni 2014)

Nunja, für viele "alten Hasen" (ich weiß nicht ob ich mich dazu zählen soll) ist das Forum hier einfach gestorben als der LT und der DMÜD zu war.
Und nein, das ist jetzt *nicht* aufhetzend gegenüber den Mods gemeint!


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Juni 2014)

LT und DMÜD sollten aber, in aller Ehre gegenüber den alten Usern, nicht das sein, was das Forum zusammenhält oder?
Das sind ja mehr "Freizeit Threads" gegenüber den ganzen Beratungen und Technik Diskussionen.
Von daher hat man da wenige Ansätze zum Argumentieren.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Juni 2014)

Naja, da kann man halt so die Gedanken austauschen, das ist weitaus persönlicher als irgendeine Kaufberatung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja, da kann man halt so die Gedanken austauschen, das ist weitaus persönlicher als irgendeine Kaufberatung.


Es gibt doch mitlerweile mehrere WhatsApp-Gruppen. vernab von jedem Mod und da muss man keinen Spam oÄ fürchten


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Es gibt doch mitlerweile mehrere WhatsApp-Gruppen. vernab von jedem Mod und da muss man keinen Spam oÄ fürchten


 
Ich meinte ja auch nur. Klar gibt es genug Alternativen, Whatsapp wäre für mich nichts ^^ Ich hasse es am Handy zu schreiben. Wollte nur GoldenMics Aussage anzweifeln.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja, da kann man halt so die Gedanken austauschen, das ist weitaus persönlicher als irgendeine Kaufberatung.


 
Ich denke für wirklich persönliches ist das Forum mittlerweile zu groß.
Da kann man denke ich eher von Grüppchenbildung reden. Und die mochte ich schon auf den Schulfhof nicht. 
Aber ich verstehe natürlich was du mir sagen willst.
Nur sehe ich das eher als Nebensache und nicht als Hauptgrund hier im Forum zu sein.


----------



## Metalic (28. Juni 2014)

Dennoch war es Teil des Forums und wenn die Admins hier so etwas nicht haben möchten und bei einem reinen Hardware-Forum bleiben wollen, dann hätte man es von Anfang an wieder dicht machen können.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juni 2014)

Naja, diese Threads waren ein erheblicher Moderationsaufwand und man hat, zumindest im LT, durchaus Tage gesehen, wo zwei-dreimal die Moderatoren zu einem Mindestmaß an Diskussionskultur aufrufen mussten (häufige Aussage: "Das ist kein Chat hier").
Ich denk mal, es ist eine Entscheidung gewesen "Solange es gut geht, lassen wir es zu" aber irgendwann ist es halt nicht mehr gut gegangen und dann machte man es zu.


----------



## XE85 (28. Juni 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Dennoch war es Teil des Forums und wenn die  Admins hier so etwas nicht haben möchten und bei einem reinen  Hardware-Forum bleiben wollen, dann hätte man es von Anfang an wieder  dicht machen können.



Es geht ja nicht darum dass wir es nicht haben wollen. Wegen "wir wollen keinen solchen Thread" ist sicher kein einziger geschlossen worden. Solange ein Thread gut läuft wird, auch in der Ruka, die Moderation nicht eingreifen, geschweige denn ihn schließen - wozu auch. 



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Nunja, für viele "alten Hasen" (ich weiß nicht  ob ich mich dazu zählen soll) ist das Forum hier einfach gestorben als  der LT und der DMÜD zu war.



Naja, da muss man aber jetzt schon sagen (auch wenn das jetzt hart rüber kommt) dann haben sich diese User das falsche Forum ausgesucht, denn wie etwa der Marktplatz ist die Ruka eine gut gemeinte Beigabe zum rest, aber sicher kein Hauptbestandteil. 

Aber es soll ja mittlerweile eine Alternative geben.


----------



## ebastler (28. Juni 2014)

Die Rumpelkammer machte vor allem eins - sie ermöglichte freundschaftlichen Austausch zwischen den Leuten, man konnte über alles quatschen und sich so kennenlernen, was den Zusammenhalt gestärkt hat. Solange es funktionierte.

Beim DMÜD habe ich weder damals noch heute erkannt, wo das Problem war. Außer direkt nach der Laberthreadschließung ging es da immer sehr ruhig und zivilisiert zu - und wäre es am Tag drauf wohl auch wieder gegangen.

Jetzt sind wir damit halt im Imperium, was einerseits toll ist - ein Forum nur zum Spammen - andererseits aber auch nicht, denn der Thread ist nun endgültig vom PCGH abgekapselt. Es war davor zwar eine kleine Gruppe, aber jeder Neue, der wollte, konnte problemlos dazukommen (wie ich, bin ja auch erst kurz dabeigewesen) und wurde eigentlich sehr herzlich aufgenommen.

Nun, durch die Abkapselung, ist es nur mehr die alte, eingeschworene Gruppe, Neue kommen selten bis gar nicht, und es ist eben kein Ort mehr, wo sich PCGHler nach Belieben austauschen und kennenlernen können, sondern ein Ort, wo wir paar uns untereinander unterhalten. Schade.


----------



## XE85 (28. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Beim DMÜD habe ich weder damals noch heute erkannt, wo das Problem war.



Das wurde hier jetzt zwar schon mehrmals erklärt, aber gut: Es kann sein dass man (wenn etwa der LT wieder mal wegen massivem Moderationsaufwand geschlossen ist) einfach in einen anderen Thread wechselt, dort genauso weitermacht obwohl es dort noch dazu OT ist (der DMÜD Thread war schließlich kein LT) und als draufgabe vll. den gleichen Moderationsaufwand nochmal verursacht.

Einziger Punkt hierbei ist vll. dass wir die OT Diskussionen im DMÜD Thread - die es teilweise auch bei offenem LT gab - eventuell zu lange geduldet haben und diese duldung dann eingie als Freibrief gesehen haben.


----------



## Xcravier (28. Juni 2014)

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was an dem DMÜD Fred Off-Topic war.
Das (oder heißt es "Der Topic"?) Topic war doch, einen Satz mit dem Anfang "Das Mitglied über mir ..." zu bilden, was ja auch gemacht wurde ...


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Juni 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was an dem DMÜD Fred Off-Topic war.
> Das (oder heißt es "Der Topic"?) Topic war doch, einen Satz mit dem Anfang "Das Mitglied über mir ..." zu bilden, was ja auch gemacht wurde ...


 
Wenn du dich mit anderen unterhältst und den Thread zu was anderen nutzt als wozu er gedacht ist(das Spiel) dann verfehlt das eben das Thema und ist Spam, auch wenn es im Off Topic Bereich ist.
Vor allem wenn die Leute extra darauf ausweichen weil der andere geschlossen ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juni 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Das (oder heißt es "Der Topic"?) Topic war doch, einen Satz mit dem Anfang "Das Mitglied über mir ..." zu bilden, was ja auch gemacht wurde ...


 
Bei den (meisten) Posts die man als normaler User jetzt noch dort sehen kann hast du Recht. Glaub mir wenn du die anderen noch sehen könntest die bereits gelöscht wurden wärst du anderer Meinung. 

(Und ja, es ist "das" Topic auch wenns etwas um die Ecke ist - der Artikel ist vom deutschen "das Thema" übernommen, korrekterweise müsste es ja "The topic" heißen^^)


----------



## XE85 (28. Juni 2014)

> "Das Mitglied über mir ..." zu bilden, *was ja auch gemacht wurde ...*


Ja wurde, beiläufig. Und dann folgte nicht selten etwa ein "was anderes .... ". Und spätestens da ist man OT, denn "was anderes" hat dort nichts zu suchen. Und auch die fünf anderen Sätze abseits dem "Der User über mir ...." haben nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun - siehe etwa Post 134496 im DMÜD Thread.

Teilweise geht es ja leider auch in anderen Threads (wieder) so los, etwa dem "PC über mir" Thread, denn dieser heisst nicht "Der User des PCs über mir".


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juni 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was an dem DMÜD Fred Off-Topic war.
> Das (oder heißt es "Der Topic"?) Topic war doch, einen Satz mit dem Anfang "Das Mitglied über mir ..." zu bilden, was ja auch gemacht wurde ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich tippe mal, den Mods ging es um solches OT(?)

Edit: zu langsam


----------



## XE85 (28. Juni 2014)

Ja, der erste Post in dem Bild triffts ziemlich gut - 3 Wörter um irgendwie dem Thread genüge zu tun und 4 Zeilen OT.


----------



## ebastler (28. Juni 2014)

Da muss ich (ich oute mich mal als Autor des Ersten) aber verteidigen, denn die letzten 4 Zeilen waren sehr wohl auf die erste Zeile, und damit das Thema, bezogen. Hatte nur keine Lust, das richtig rum auszuformulieren.

"Wohnt in Italien  und sollte wissen, dass Schweden (besonders Schwedinnen) durchdrehen, [...] Und sollte das daher unbedingt erwähnen, falls er mal eine anquatscht"

Es stimmt, es gab Unpassendes, aber den Post empfinde ich jetzt gar nicht als OT.

Okay, langsam kommen wir vom Thema ab, tut mir Leid, dass ich das DMÜD hier zum tausendsten Mal aufgerollt habe.
Ihr hattet eure Gründe, hab ja auch schon danach gefragt. Ich glaube, es hätte nach 1-2 Wochen wieder aufgemacht werden können, ihr seid offensichtlich nicht der Meinung. Schade, aber verständlich, wollte da gar keine neue Diskussion zu dem Thema starten!


----------



## RavionHD (28. Juni 2014)

Gibt es aktuell eigentlich Ideen den Laber-Thread wieder zu öffnen?


----------



## T-Drive (28. Juni 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Nunja, für viele "alten Hasen" (ich weiß nicht ob ich mich dazu zählen soll) ist das Forum hier einfach gestorben als der LT und der DMÜD zu war.
> Und nein, das ist jetzt *nicht* aufhetzend gegenüber den Mods gemeint!



Nichts gegen dich, aber dich habe ich nicht gemeint, und diese beiden Threads auch nicht, den LT schon 3 mal nicht 



> Da kann man denke ich eher von Grüppchenbildung reden. Und die mochte ich schon auf den Schulfhof nicht.






> Es war davor zwar eine kleine Gruppe, aber jeder Neue, der wollte, konnte problemlos dazukommen


Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, besonders für den LT. (Was will der denn hier ? ist das ein Neuer ? z.B.)



Bobi schrieb:


> Gibt es aktuell eigentlich Ideen den Laber-Thread wieder zu öffnen?



Hoffentlich nicht.


----------



## ebastler (28. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Gibt es aktuell eigentlich Ideen den Laber-Thread wieder zu öffnen?


Wurde auf Todesstrafe mit nachfolgendem Wiederbeleben, um nochmal getötet werden zu können, verboten.

Ne, im Ernst: Das haben die Mods - verständlicherweise - verboten. Macht ja auch keinen Sinn, einen Thread schließen, und es den Usern erlauben, den Selben nochmal aufzumachen 



Edit: 




T-Drive schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, besonders für den LT. (Was will der denn hier ? ist das ein Neuer ? z.B.)



Interessant, ich bin eigentlich in beide recht gut reingekommen, wobei ich im LT nicht sonderlich aktiv war - fühlte mich im DMÜD aber gleich recht willkommen.

In einem öffentlichen Forum Leute aus dem Thread auszugrenzen geht natürlich schonmal gar nicht!


----------



## RavionHD (28. Juni 2014)

Man könnte dem Laber-Thread ja wieder eine Chance geben, ehrlich gesagt bin ich der Meinung dass die Moderatoren dort im Grunde nichts zu regeln brauchen, wo sonst soll man Offtopic posten wenn nicht im Laberthread?
Offtopic im Offtopic Bereich stell ich mir etwas komisch vor.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Man könnte dem Laber-Thread ja wieder eine Chance geben, ehrlich gesagt bin ich der Meinung dass die Moderatoren dort im Grunde nichts zu regeln brauchen, wo sonst soll man Offtopic posten wenn nicht im Laberthread?
> Offtopic im Offtopic Bereich stell ich mir etwas komisch vor.


Naja es gibt so einige Dinge, die müssen einfach überwacht werden. Immerhin geht es ja auch um die Haftbarkeit etc


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt bin ich der Meinung dass die Moderatoren dort im Grunde nichts zu regeln brauchen


 
Wir sind der Meinung, dass auch dort keine regelfreie Zone ist und haben die Erfahrung, dass der Moderationsaufwand dort mit Abstand am größten ist.



Bobi schrieb:


> wo sonst soll man  Offtopic posten wenn nicht im Laberthread?


 
Da gibts nen unglaublich effektiven Trick:
Eröffne einen Thread in der Ruka über das Thema über das du reden willst... schon ists gar kein OT mehr!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Man könnte dem Laber-Thread ja wieder eine Chance geben, ehrlich gesagt bin ich der Meinung dass die Moderatoren dort im Grunde nichts zu regeln brauchen, wo sonst soll man Offtopic posten wenn nicht im Laberthread?
> Offtopic im Offtopic Bereich stell ich mir etwas komisch vor.


 Sogar da muss man Sachen regeln (jetzt mal abseits von Spam) wie  Beleidigungen oder nicht jugendfreie Inhalte/Themen (wegen letzteren gab  es sogar auch mal einen Beschwerdethread über den Laberthread).
Und  in gewisser Weise muss man auch mal schauen, was der Forenbetreiber als  "Mindest-Niveau" ansetzt, damit kein Niveau-Limbo stattfindet.


----------



## T-Drive (28. Juni 2014)

Der LT war eigentlich für so manchen nur ein Chatroom


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da gibts nen unglaublich effektiven Trick:
> Eröffne einen Thread in der Ruka über das Thema über das du reden willst... schon ists gar kein OT mehr!


 
Das Problem ist, dass Gespräche nunmal die Angewohnheit haben,  dass der Gesprächsgegenstand sich ständig verändert.   

Das ist in Threads zu Problemlösungen vielleicht nicht gewünscht,  aber wenn das auch in der RuKa nicht möglich ist,  stirbt daran irgendwie die gesamte freie Konversation.  Und damit irgendwie auch ein Teil des Forums,  denn nur staubtrockene Problemlösungen werden schnell langweilig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja, da kann man halt so die Gedanken austauschen, das ist weitaus persönlicher als irgendeine Kaufberatung.


 
Da konnten 5-15 Leute Gedanken austauschen bzw. 25 konnten Gedanken reinschmeißen, in der Hoffnung, dass bei <5 Sekunden Abstand zwischen den Posts auch noch jemand was ließt. Mit "Zusammenhalt des Forums" hat das wenig zu tun. Das ist in einzelnen Threads schlichtweg unmöglich.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Juni 2014)

Für den persönlichen Gedankenaustausch gibt's auch noch pm, oder die Pinnwand. Vielleicht auch whatsapp, SMS, ICQ, teamspeak, oder ganz besonders simpel, das Telefon.


----------



## Monsjo (29. Juni 2014)

Es geht aber um den persönlichen Gedankenaustausch von mehreren Personen *gleichzeitig*. Setz das in einem Forum mal mit PMs und Pinnwänden um.


----------



## T-Drive (29. Juni 2014)

Für was gibts Chatrooms ?

Gedankenaustausch ? Der LT machte seinem Namen alle Ehre.


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Juni 2014)

Da muss ich Monsjo recht geben und auch in den Whatsappgruppen ist das nicht das gleiche, ich selber hab den LT hier auch mal gerne genutzt um Antworten auf Fragen zu bekommen die ich da gestellt habe und wozu es sich aus meiner Sicht nicht gelohnt hätten einen neuen Thread zu öffnen, da der dann bestimmt geschlossen worden wäre da er zu wenig Inhalt hätte.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Juni 2014)

Warum ist es bei whatsapp nicht das gleiche? 
Was spricht beim telefonieren gegen Konferenzschaltungen? Das kann jedes Handy schon seit Jahren.

Gegen einen LT habe ich zwar nichts, ich war ja selbst vor ein paar Jahren mal öfters dort, aber als Bereicherung sehe ich ihn nicht.
Es gab ja nun mal auch Gründe, weswegen er geschlossen wurde. Da sich wohl die selben unbelehrbaren (und wie man anhand des hier verlinken spamthreads sieht, unhöflichen) User wieder dort einfinden würden, macht es mMn auch keinen Sinn, ihn wieder zu öffnen.
Schade drum ist es grundsätzlich, aber wenn es nicht anständig läuft, brauchen wir es hier nicht. 

Was deinen Einwand von wegen "bestimmt wäre" angeht:
Ein thread in der RuKa wäre wegen zu wenig Inhalt geschlossen worden? Das glaube ich eher weniger. Hast du es denn mal versucht?


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Juni 2014)

@Cleriker
 Bisher versucht habe ich es nicht, aber ich glaube nicht das 1-2 Zeilen für die Problemschilderung gereicht hätten, hatte im LT damals z.B. mal gefragt wieso Grid 2 bei mir manchmal von 59,9-60FPS für 1-2 Sekunden runter auf 29,9-30FPS fällt und da hätte ich auch nichts großartig weiter zu schreiben können.
 Hatte nach ca. 10min da ne Antwort erhalten die das Problem gelöst hatte, bei Google gab es dazu damals auch noch keine Ergebnisse die mir hätten helfen können.

 Und natürlich gibt es Gründe wieso der LT geschlossen wurde, hab das ja auch an dem Tag mitbekommen, da war ja das Problem das sich welche Doppelaccounts gemacht haben und da dann herumgespammt haben, das hätte man aber zumindest aus meiner Sicht lösen können indem man so eine Beschränkung eingeführt hätte wie im Marktplatz hier, das hätte zumindest dagegen schon mal Abhilfe geschafft auch wenn es natürlich blöd wäre für die Leute die so was nicht vorgehabt hätten.
 Abgesehen davon gab es natürlich auch so immer mal wieder Probleme mit einigen Usern die da öfter nur Beiträge mit einem Smiley oder was ähnlichem gemacht haben, aber zumindest aus meiner Sicht war das auch noch nicht so häufig.
 Aber wo ich natürlich der Moderation recht gebe ist dass das für die eine Mehrarbeit war durch diese Threads, aber vielleicht hätte man da auch eine bessere Lösung finden können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juni 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> das hätte man aber zumindest aus meiner Sicht lösen können indem man so eine Beschränkung eingeführt hätte wie im Marktplatz hier, das hätte zumindest dagegen schon mal Abhilfe geschafft auch wenn es natürlich blöd wäre für die Leute die so was nicht vorgehabt hätten.


 
Dazu ein paar Dinge:
1.) Solche Beschränkungen funktionieren technisch nicht auf Threadebene, sprich wenn dann für die ganze RuKa (wurde diskutiert und zurecht abgelehnt).
2.) Du glaubst nicht ernsthaft dass sowas Trolle abhält? Dann wird der Alpecin-Mann eben die restlichen Foren zumüllen (ist ja auch geschehen).

Hier wars am Ende schlicht so, dass ein fürs PCGHX-Forum streng genommen völlig unwichtiger Teil große Probleme und Aufwand erzeugt hat was man versucht hat in den Griff zu kriegen (über Monate moderiert, ermahnt usw.) aber irgendwann die Verantwortlichen auch sagen jetzt reichts eben das Ding kommt in die Tonne.

Übrigens kann man jetzt etwa ein halbes Jahr später schon sagen, dass die Entscheidung kaum Nachteile hatte. Bis auf die paar "Ausnahmeuser" die sich dann hier und in anderen Foren monatelang über zwei geschlossene Threads (!) beschweren bzw. rumpöbeln ist absolut nichts passiert, außer dass der Modaufwand stark reduziert wurde und eine Handvoll User PCGHX verlassen hat die größtenteils für die Gesamtcommunity keine große Bereicherung waren. Es ist zwar schade für die User die sich vernünftig im LT aufgehalten haben aber von denen hat man auch nichts gehört außer "warum ist das so?" --> Erklärung --> "Achso" und sie haben ihr Forenleben völlig normal in anderen Bereichen weitergeführt.

Persönlich bin ich auch der Meinung, dass wenn ein User nur wegen des LTs hier ist/war das PCGHX vielleicht die falsche Anlaufstelle ist - denn Spamforen in denen das Usus ist gibts genug (wie man sieht), dafür muss man kein Hardwareforum nutzen.


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Juni 2014)

@Incredible Alk
Das stimmt auch wieder, dass das mit dem Alpencin Meme hier so schlimm war hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen, bin nur im LT ein paar Mal drauf gestoßen und habe einmal was von einem Thread gehört der aber schon wieder ziemlich schnell gelöscht gewesen war weswegen ich nicht gesehen habe was da abgegangen ist.

Was mich aber wundert ist wieso der "Was nervt euch gerade Thread?" zurzeit immer noch geschlossen ist, während der "Was freut euch gerade Thread?" noch offen ist, immerhin ist es zumindest was ich mitbekommen habe dort nur einmal zu Ausschreitung gekommen, weil da auch einer von den Doppel oder Trollaccounts dort sein Unwesen getrieben hat.

 EDIT 1:
 Falls das ja nur zur Vorsorge war und man Angst hatte das da nochmal so was passiert verstehe ich nicht wirklich wieso der "Was freut euch gerade Thread?" offen geblieben ist, da ja auch bei dem Thread das gleiche passieren kann.


----------



## Monsjo (29. Juni 2014)

Viel wichtiger ist warum der "Was nervt euch gerade?"-Thread zu ist, dort haben sich vor der Schließung nur Leute darüber beschwert, dass der LT zu ist.


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Juni 2014)

Achso das hätte ich mir auch eigentlich denken können, dann kann ich natürlich auch verstehen wieso der geschlossen ist.
 Wenn der noch offen wäre dann würde bestimmt selbst heute da noch jemand schreiben das es ihm stört das der LT oder der DMÜD zu ist.


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Juni 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist warum der "Was nervt euch gerade?"-Thread zu ist, dort haben sich vor der Schließung nur Leute darüber beschwert, dass der LT zu ist.


 
Na dann hast du dir deine Antwort doch selbst gegeben. Wenn sich über Seiten immer über das gleiche Thema beschwert wird und nicht im dafür vorgesehenen Forum/Thread, dann ist der Thread überflüssig und die Postings letzten Endes Spam.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Juni 2014)

Nicht jemand, sondern immer die selben user wieder.


----------



## Monsjo (29. Juni 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Na dann hast du dir deine Antwort doch selbst gegeben. Wenn sich über Seiten immer über das gleiche Thema beschwert wird und nicht im dafür vorgesehenen Forum/Thread, dann ist der Thread überflüssig und die Postings letzten Endes Spam.


 
Das wisst ihr nicht, natürlich wäre es eine Weile so gewesen, aber jetzt glaube ich kaum das da noch was kommen würde.


----------



## BertB (29. Juni 2014)

so haben die die leute, die den LT zu tode gespamt haben, dann wohl den "was nervt euch"-thread gleich auch noch mitgerissen

= die leute, die sich jetzt noch aufregen, sind selber schuld, und haben zusätzlich kollateralschaden verursacht

aber "schuld" mit drei ausrufezeichen sind natürlich die moderatoren


----------



## keinnick (29. Juni 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Das wisst ihr nicht, natürlich wäre es eine Weile so gewesen, aber jetzt glaube ich kaum das da noch was kommen würde.



Ich denke eher, der Thread wäre nach kurzer Zeit zum "Ersatzlaberthread" geworden mit Alibi "@Topic-Zeilen:" unter dem sonstigen OT.


----------



## Monsjo (29. Juni 2014)

Du kannst ja auch normale Sätze.  

Natürlich haben sich die Leute an dem Abend darüber aufgeregt und es wäre auch eine Woche oder zwei so weitergegangen, aber ich verstehe nicht warum er so lange geschlossen bleiben muss, bei den anderen Threads verstehe ich die Meinung der Moderation zwar nicht, habe sie aber gezwungenermaßen akzeptiert. 

Ein anderer Punkt, der mich stört ist, dass sofort mit einer Threadschließung gedroht wird, sobald ein oder zwei User ins Offtopic abdriften, warum bekommen diese nicht einfach ihre Punkte und fertig? Sind das neue, härtere Maßnahmen?


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Juni 2014)

Das große Problem war an der Sache ja auch die Häufigkeit der Doppelaccs. Und das ging nicht nur über 2 Wochen so. Daher war der harte Schnitt die einzige Lösung. 

Wahrscheinlich bin ich auch der Einzige im Mod-Team, welcher den LT zurück möchte


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juni 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bin ich auch der Einzige im Mod-Team, welcher den LT zurück möchte


 
Nicht unbedingt, ich hab prinzipiell nix gegen so nen Thread (hab ja auch hier uns da mal reingeschaut), er hat sich eben nur mehrfach als nicht tragbar erwiesen.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juni 2014)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem nicht öffentlichen Unterforum,  das einfach garnicht moderiert wird? 

Wenn es nicht sichtbar ist und vielleicht sogar eine leichte Zugangsbeschränkung hätte,  sehe ich da weiter kein Problem ...    

Ich fände es auch nicht schlimm, wenn sich da mal zwei User ihre freie Meinung an den Kopf werfen könnten,  solange es eben nur in einem definierten Unterforum bleibt.


----------



## keinnick (30. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das funktioniert. Dabei kommt dann so etwas raus: Nervige PCGHX-User-Thread

Und letztendlich schadet das der Community. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh, dass hier moderiert wird. Auch wenn ich schon was hinter die Ohren bekommen habe.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das funktioniert. Dabei kommt dann so etwas raus: Nervige PCGHX-User-Thread
> 
> Und letztendlich schadet das der Community. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh, dass hier moderiert wird. Auch wenn ich schon was hinter die Ohren bekommen habe.


 
Man hat die freie Wahl, den Thread einfach nicht zu lesen.  Oder kann auch mal dagegenhalten.    

Es ist manchmal gut,  mal die unverblümte Meinung der anderen zu hören.


----------



## keinnick (30. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Man hat die freie Wahl, den Thread einfach nicht zu lesen.  Oder kann auch mal dagegenhalten.
> 
> Es ist manchmal gut,  mal die unverblümte Meinung der anderen zu hören.


 
Das ist richtig. Denke aber mal an User A der dort gerade seinen Dampf über User B ablässt und 2h später versucht, User B bei einer Rechner-Zusammstellung zu beraten und dieser sich evlt. dort gerade die Beitrage reingezogen hat. Das funktioniert IMHO nicht und führt nur zu noch mehr Streit.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einem nicht öffentlichen Unterforum,  das einfach garnicht moderiert wird?
> 
> Wenn es nicht sichtbar ist und vielleicht sogar eine leichte Zugangsbeschränkung hätte,  sehe ich da weiter kein Problem ...
> 
> Ich fände es auch nicht schlimm, wenn sich da mal zwei User ihre freie Meinung an den Kopf werfen könnten,  solange es eben nur in einem definierten Unterforum bleibt.


Glaube kaum dass das möglich sein wird und die Probleme hier löst, immerhin muss ja der Forenbetreiber dafür haften und wenn da dann zum Beispiel jemand Links zu illegalen Downloads oder sonstigen Sachen verlinkt dann hat der Forenbetreiber ein Problem.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einem nicht öffentlichen Unterforum,  das einfach garnicht moderiert wird?


 
Nicht moderiert geht rechtlich nicht (Betreiber = Computec ist für den Inhalt der Plattform verantwortlich, deswegen gibts uns ja überhaupt^^).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2014)

Und nicht-öffentlich wird auch etwas problematisch - denn wer sollte dann da diskutieren spamen?
(zählt das moderations-interne Forum? )

Wenn dann müsste es wirklich geschlossene-"man trifft sich unter Freunden"-Gesellschaft sein. Das müssen wir aber nicht extra einrichten, da kann man auch einfach PMs mit mehreren Empfängern verschicken. In dem Moment, wo eine Forumsstruktur zustande kommt, d.h. wo man eine Nachricht posten kann und irgendwer unbekanntes anderes, der nicht direkter Adressat war, dass später lesen kann, ist ein gewisses Maß an Öffentlichkeit gegeben.
Wenn man z.B. den Aufwand einer Altersverifikation via Post-Ident machen würde, könnte man da zwar eine Reihe von Regeln außer kraften setzen, ohne rechtliche Probleme zu bekommen, aber zum einen ist das aufwendig (und i.d.R. wollen Nutzer so etwas nicht mehr, wenn sie die vollen Kosten tragen müssen), zum anderen schafft auch das keinen Raum, in dem Unterstellungen, Verleumdnungen, etc. verbreitet werden dürften.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juni 2014)

Zählt es denn auch dann noch soweit als öffentlich, wenn das Unterforum für Außenstehende überhaupt nicht sichtbar ist?  So wie zB der Marktplatz oder das Moderatorenforum?  

Dinge die direkt illegal sind kann man natürlich trotzdem noch moderieren, das ist klar.    Aber ich dachte an einen freien Umgang miteinander ...

Das Problem an PNs ist, dass man damit so garkeine vernünftige Unterhaltung führen kann.  Das wäre anders, wenn die Konversation als Chat-Verlauf dargestellt würde,  wie es auch bei Emails  üblich ist.     

Den Gedanken der Altersverifikation hatte ich auch schon,  habe mir aber auch schon gedacht, dass das vielleicht etwas schwierig ist.   
In Zukunft könnte dies aber durch einen e-Perso vielleicht einfacher werden  (und damit wäre auch der Marktplatz VIEL einfacher !   ).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2014)

Die ganz feinen juristischen Details müsste ein Fachanwalt klären, aber afaik gibt es auch da anwendbare Urteile (ich bezweifle z.B. dass man auf der Straße in vernehmbarer Lautstärke über klassisch rassistische Parolen "unter" Freunden wechseln dürfte) - es ist halt nicht wirklich ein privater Raum. Und Computec wird im Zweifelsfall ganz sicher auf der sicheren Seite bleiben.

Eine "Teilmoderation" kann dabei auch nicht helfen. Der Moderationsaufwand resultiert ja aus der Masse an Posts und der Zahl der Leute, die sich beschweren - und das ist vollkommen unabhängig von der rechtlichen Lage. Wenn dann müsste es wirklich eine komplette 0-Moderation sein. Sprich: Die Antwort auf "der hat mir kinderpornographisches Material untergeschoben" müsste lauten "deal with it". Und das gibts nicht, unabhängig von allen Zugangskontrollen.

PMs zitieren übrigens, genauso wie Emails, den Inhalt der empfangenen Mail, wenn ihr nicht das Schnell-Antwortenfeld nutzt, sondern erst auf "Antworten" klickt/in den erweiterten Modus wechselt.


E-Perso dürfte kaum eine Erleichterung bringen. Man kann ja theoretisch schon heute mit Perso-Nummern arbeiten, aber das Hauptproblem ist die Absicherung, dass der Perso auch zum Nutzer gehört. Schließlich ist es ein leichtes für Kinder, mal kurzzeitig den Perso der Eltern zu stibizen.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juni 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die ganz feinen juristischen Details müsste ein Fachanwalt klären, aber afaik gibt es auch da anwendbare Urteile (ich bezweifle z.B. dass man auf der Straße in vernehmbarer Lautstärke über klassisch rassistische Parolen "unter" Freunden wechseln dürfte) - es ist halt nicht wirklich ein privater Raum. Und Computec wird im Zweifelsfall ganz sicher auf der sicheren Seite bleiben.


Gut, kann ich verstehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine "Teilmoderation" kann dabei auch nicht helfen. Der Moderationsaufwand resultiert ja aus der Masse an Posts und der Zahl der Leute, die sich beschweren - und das ist vollkommen unabhängig von der rechtlichen Lage. Wenn dann müsste es wirklich eine komplette 0-Moderation sein. Sprich: Die Antwort auf "der hat mir kinderpornographisches Material untergeschoben" müsste lauten "deal with it". Und das gibts nicht, unabhängig von allen Zugangskontrollen.


Es wäre mit Sicherheit schwierig, das zu filtern ...  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> PMs zitieren übrigens, genauso wie Emails, den Inhalt der empfangenen Mail, wenn ihr nicht das Schnell-Antwortenfeld nutzt, sondern erst auf "Antworten" klickt/in den erweiterten Modus wechselt.


Tun sie da auch über längere Konversationen?   Habe ich noch nie ausprobiert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> E-Perso dürfte kaum eine Erleichterung bringen. Man kann ja theoretisch schon heute mit Perso-Nummern arbeiten, aber das Hauptproblem ist die Absicherung, dass der Perso auch zum Nutzer gehört. Schließlich ist es ein leichtes für Kinder, mal kurzzeitig den Perso der Eltern zu stibizen.


 ...   das fällt dann aber nicht mehr in eure Verantwortung.  Falls dies wirklich jemand tun würde, liegt das afaik in der Aufsichtspflicht der Eltern. 
Falls das Konzept des e-Persos  mal richtig funktioniert,  würde das mMn  schon vieles erleichtern,  wie gesagt auch gerade den Marktplatz.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Tun sie da auch über längere Konversationen?   Habe ich noch nie ausprobiert.


 
Ja, tun sie. Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss dass es irgendwann bei der 10. Antwort arg lang/unübersichtlich wird und ich in solchen Fällen schon mal von Hand ältere "Posts" lösche.

Was den E-Perso angeht da hab ich auch schon mal dran gedacht. Keine Ahnung wir groß da wirklich der Aufwand wäre und inwiefern das rechtlich aussieht mit "wer ist haftbar wenn Junior den Pass des Papis benutzt", wenn das aber akzeptabel wäre wäre das sofern ein Forenteil mit Altersbeschränkung existiert (was ich für die Zukunft stark bezweifle) eine gute Option.
Das einzige was ich jetzt sehen würde wäre ein extra Teil für ab-18-Ware im MP mit Ausweispflicht. Hier muss man aber auch sagen dass der MP eigentlich nur ne nette Zugabe zum Forum von uns ist und nicht zu einer großen Handelsplattform da expanieren soll, das ist nicht Ziel von PCGHX.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Zählt es denn auch dann noch soweit als öffentlich, wenn das Unterforum für Außenstehende überhaupt nicht sichtbar ist?  So wie zB der Marktplatz oder das Moderatorenforum?


 
"Öffentlich" im juristischen Sinne sind auch solche Unterforen, die zwar eine starre Zugangsberechtigung haben, jedoch ansonsten keine bewusste Auswahl der Nutzer geschieht. Der Marktplatz hier im Forum wäre also weiterhin als "öffentlich" anzusehen. Anders ist dies bei dem internen Unterforum für Moderatoren, da dort eine bewusste Auswahl durch die Administration geschieht. Ebenso "nicht-öffentlich" wäre ein Unterforum, das nur für Ü18-jährige sichtbar ist, wenn die Auswahl auf Basis einer Altersverifikation geschieht. Die rein bewusste Auswahl der Nutzer macht daher den Unterschied zwischen "öffentlich" und "nicht-öffentlich".


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, tun sie. Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss dass es irgendwann bei der 10. Antwort arg lang/unübersichtlich wird und ich in solchen Fällen schon mal von Hand ältere "Posts" lösche.
> 
> Was den E-Perso angeht da hab ich auch schon mal dran gedacht. Keine Ahnung wir groß da wirklich der Aufwand wäre und inwiefern das rechtlich aussieht mit "wer ist haftbar wenn Junior den Pass des Papis benutzt", wenn das aber akzeptabel wäre wäre das sofern ein Forenteil mit Altersbeschränkung existiert (was ich für die Zukunft stark bezweifle) eine gute Option.
> Das einzige was ich jetzt sehen würde wäre ein extra Teil für ab-18-Ware im MP mit Ausweispflicht. Hier muss man aber auch sagen dass der MP eigentlich nur ne nette Zugabe zum Forum von uns ist und nicht zu einer großen Handelsplattform da expanieren soll, das ist nicht Ziel von PCGHX.


 
Ach, ab der zehnten Antwort macht es doch erst richtig Spaß.
Das treibt man dann so lange weiter, bis entweder man selbst oder der Pm Partner es nicht mehr aushält und den schönen Zitatbaum löscht. 
Hatte ich wirklich schon zu oft.


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich jetzt sehen würde wäre ein extra Teil für ab-18-Ware im MP mit Ausweispflicht.


 
Sowas habe ich vor längerer Zeit bei gamezone fürs VBulletin zum Testen gebaut. Bei gültiger Prüfung bekommt man dann automatisch eine sekundäre Gruppe zugeteilt, die in das als "ab 18" markierte Unterforum darf. Das war zu dem Zeitpunkt auch gleich gültig mit der Altersprüfung für die Videos, die wir damals noch machen mussten. Ist nur bisher nicht zum Einsatz gekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2014)

Hattet ihr ein Konzept, wie der Altersnachweis praktisch umzusetzen wäre? Das ist ja der eigentliche Knackpunkt.


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hattet ihr ein Konzept, wie der Altersnachweis praktisch umzusetzen wäre? Das ist ja der eigentliche Knackpunkt.


 
Es gibt keine Methode, die man nicht umgehen könnte. Klaue Mutti den Ausweis, und du bist drin. Wie bei der Videoprüfung speichern wir auch keine Ausweisdaten, sondern erzeugen nur eine Flag bei gültiger Prüfung. ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

Dann sollte man es so belassen wie es ist und keine schlafende Hunde wecken. Der moderative Teil wird da sicherlich auch nicht geringer ausfallen


----------



## ebastler (1. Juli 2014)

Vor allem kann man die Ausweise schlecht maschinell auswerten, also bräuchte es da fast einen Mitarbeiter, der sich den Mist antut.
Angenommen, ich als Italiener will in den Marktplatz, wird sich eine Software schwer tun, meinen Ausweis als gültig zu erkennen 

Oder man leiht sich den Ausweis eines Kumpels etc...
Besser sein lassen...


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juli 2014)

Ohne e-Perso ist das mit Sicherheit unrealistisch,   aber wenn dieses System mal so funktioniert wie  es eigentlich schon längst sollte,   kann man das Thema nochmal aufgreifen.


----------



## DaStash (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

 worin genau liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen OT und Spam, was von beidem ist schlimmer und wie werden die einzelnen Punkte geahndet?

 MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Juli 2014)

Grundsätzlich ist "Spam" alles, was in folgender Forenregeln aufgezählt ist, wobei die Aufzählung nur beispielhaft ist:



> *4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge*
> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> 
> 
> ...


OT ist ein Teil davon. Einzelne Abstufungen gibt es so gesehen nicht und jeder der Punkte ist stark einzelfallabhängig. Auch die Ahndung ist einzelfallabhängig und teilweise abhängig vom Kontext.


----------



## Laudian (16. Juli 2014)

Spam ist allgemein ein Begriff für unerwünschte Nachrichten (siehe Wikipedia: Spam).

Off Topic (eine Diskussion über eine Themensfremde Sache) ist eine Art von Spam, andere wären z.B. Werbung oder Provokationen.

Wie "schlimm" ein Vergehen ist wird im Einzelfall und vor dem Hintergrund der Vorgeschichte des Nutzers entschieden. Es macht z.B. einen Unterschied, ob man im Laufe der Diskussion mal vom Thema abkommt oder ob man den Thread gezielt vom Thema abbringt.

MfG
Laudian

Edit: Da war wohl einer schneller als ich


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juli 2014)

Was mir aber oft auffällt, sind Kommentare zu Artikeln, da wird oft immer und immer wieder das selbe geschrieben. 
Zwar nicht jedes Wort, aber man meint das selbe. 

Das wird wohl auch als Spam gelten oder gilt sowas da als Ausnahme?


----------



## DaStash (16. Juli 2014)

@Vorgeschichte
 Warum wird sowas nicht nach einer fest definierten Zeit gelöscht? Nutzer die schon lange dabei sind und viele Beiträge schreiben wären ja demnach in der Beurteilung von Einzeldelikten benachteiligt.

 MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Juli 2014)

Etwaige Punkte verfallen nach einer bestimmten Zeit. Hohe Aktivität führt nicht automatisch zu mehr Konflikten mit den Forenregeln. Selbst wenn man einmal auf einen Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln aufmerksam gemacht wird, muss ich als der darauf Hinweisende davon ausgehen, dass es zu keiner Wiederholung kommt. Sollte es doch zu einem Wiederholungsfall kommen, kann ich aber andererseits denjenigen nicht mehr so behandeln, wie den Ersttäter. 

Sicher ist aber auch, dass ich nach einem Verstoß, der drei Jahre zurückliegt, beispielsweise gegen die Bilderpflicht im MP, dies nicht als Wiederholungsfall ansehe. Feste Zeiten, wie bei den Punkten, lassen sich jedoch auch nicht wirklich realisieren. Dafür sind die Arten der Verstöße und ihre Schwere viel zu vielfältig, als dass man sie ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt nicht mehr berücksichtigen darf.

Wenn man wirklich eine Frist festsetzen möchte, kann man das allenfalls sehr großzügig handhaben. Beispielsweise kann man sich an der allgemeinen Verjährungsfrist aus dem Zivilrecht orientieren. Die beträgt drei Jahre.


----------



## DaStash (16. Juli 2014)

Na das wäre doch schon mal ein Anfang, denn wie sehr man es auch versucht objektiv zu betrachten, so schlägt doch das Auge i. d. R. den Verstand, wenn es um das erste Urteil/ subjektive Empfinden geht. Ich wäre in jedem Fall dafür, damit man nicht mit einer Argumentation Verwarnungen erhält welche auf Grundlage von weit in der Vergangenheit zurückliegenden Delikten aufbaut, denn das benachteiligt aktuell Mitglieder mit einem hohen Counter und langer Mietgliedszeit. 

Mein Vorschlag: "Löschung" nach 1 Jahr, wenn kein weiteres Delikt dazu kommt, spätestens aber nach zwei Jahren. Dann wären wir in etwa bei der Regelung für Autofahrer, nur in einem angemesseneren Zeitraum für Foren, wie ich finde. Das sollte m. M. n. dann auch dazu führen das Delikte sachlicher beurteilt werden und nicht versehentlich, siehe subjektive Empfindung, durch weit in der Vergangeheit liegende Delikte unnötig potenziert werden. 

MfG


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juli 2014)

Nö, warum? Meines erachtens nach benachteiligt das niemanden. Gerade die  User die lange dabei sind, wissen doch wie man sich zu benehmen hat. Irgendwer hats mir schon erklärt, aber ich weiß schon wieder nicht mehr wo ich sehen kann wie oft man verwarnt wurde, oder sonstiges. Jedenfalls bin ich (glaube ich jedenfalls) noch nie betroffen gewesen und das obwohl ich länger als der ein oder andere hier dabei bin. An meinem postcounter sieht man aber auch, dass ich nicht überall meinen Senf dazugebe, sondern klar entscheide, wo es vielleicht Sinn macht und wo nicht. Bei den immer wieder gleichen Themen, immer wieder seine gleiche Meinung zu posten bewirkt nicht nur null, es erhöht auch die Gefahr, zu impulsiv zu werden und dann doch betroffen zu sein. Also nehme ich mich einfach etwas zurück und versuche wenn überhaupt, mit einem einzigen möglichst sachlichen post alles auszudrücken und dann lasse ich es gut sein. Bisher klappt das ganz gut.


----------



## DaStash (16. Juli 2014)

Es ist unerheblich zu bewerten wer bei was für welchen Themen etwas schreibt oder nicht. Fakt ist das es wesentlich wahrscheinlicher ist wenn man viel schreibt und sehr lange dabei ist bei aktuellen Dingen deshalb subjektiver bewertet zu werden als jemand bei dem beides nicht zutrifft und das obwohl man eventuell im Verhältnis zur Zeit und Beitragsmenge weniger Delikte pro Jahr/Zeit vorzuweisen hat. Stell dir mal vor in Flensburg würden die Punkte nicht verfallen und relevant bleiben. Kannst du dein Leben lang garantieren keine Punkte zu kriegen? Eher unwahrscheinlich.

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2014)

> Kannst du dein Leben lang garantieren keine Punkte zu kriegen? Eher unwahrscheinlich.


 Gut 30 Jahre keine Bonusmeilen in Flensburg und hier bisher auch nicht ( 10 Jahre Foren allgemein auch nicht ). Wenn man sich bemüht ist es möglich, im Zweifel den Thread ein paar Minuten auf sich wirken zu lassen oder Peter lustig spielen und einfach mal abschalten.
 Wenn ich in einem Thread irgendwas antworte und es unerwünscht war dann sollte man sich auf die Lippen beißen um nicht in den Strafraum zu gelangen. In manchen Threads sieht man es ja wo trotz mehrfacher Ermahnung der Unfug nicht aufhört, dann darf man sich nicht wundern wenn es knallt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juli 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor in Flensburg würden die Punkte nicht verfallen und relevant bleiben. Kannst du dein Leben lang garantieren keine Punkte zu kriegen? Eher unwahrscheinlich.
> MfG


 
Es gibt sowohl Autofahrer die 40 Jahre ohne Eintrag in Flensburg sind als auch (aufgrund der Postzahl genau einen ) Forenuser der 40.000+ Beiträge habt und hier ohne Eintrag ist.

Natürlich ists Kappes dass solche Punkte auf ewig währen aber deswegen haben ja sowohl die Flensburger als auch die PCGHX-Punkte ein Verfalldatum - und um das mal zu erwähnen die Points bei uns verfallen bedeutend schneller als die in Norddeutschland... und günstiger sind wir auch. 

Es hat nichts mit dem Postcounter oder der Aktivität zu tun wie die Liste aussieht. Es gibt sowohl User mit Zigtausend Posts die jeden Tag hier sind und niemals gegen die Regeln verstoßen als auch User die gefühlte 3 Posts aus 3 Jahren haben die allesamt Punkte wert sind. Entweder man sieht es ein dass es Regeln geben muss und hält sich dran (was wirklich nicht schwer ist finde ich) oder eben nicht - wie viel man bei seiner Einstellung dann postet ist eher nebensächlich.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juli 2014)

DaStash
Nö, kann ich nicht. Bisher hab ich aber keine und das bei knapp 1,5 Millionen gefahrenen Kilometern in neun Jahren. Zudem ist doch die Strafe trotzdem gleich.

Was muss für den von dir genannten Fall denn gegeben sein? Richtig! Ein Fehlverhalten deinerseits. Also nur weil du oft und viel schreibst, kann dir keiner was. Erst wenn du Mist baust und das ist bei allen gleich. Wie soll ich das sonst verstehen? Wer viel schreibt, darf sich auch mehr erlauben als andere? Als Beispiel: Du hast knapp dreimal soviel gepostet wie ich. Darfst du in dieser Zerit also drei mal gegen die Regeln agieren, ohne bestraft zu werden, nur weil du halt oft alles richtig machst? Das kommt mir doch arg seltsam und einseitig vor. Wenn du bei den 11.000 posts immer die Regeln beachtet hast, wurdest du auch noch nicht belangt, Punkt. WANN man schreibt ist nämlich die gleiche Überlegung wie das WAS. Also macht die Anzahl nichts aus. Ausschlaggebend ist der Inhalt, egal bei wem. Oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juli 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ausschlaggebend ist der Inhalt, egal bei wem.


 
So ist es - mit ein paar winzigen Ausnahmen, beispielsweise wird jemand, der innerhalb von 2 Minuten 5 Spamposts absetzt keine 5 Punkte dafür bekommen weil das unverhältnismäßig ist (bzw. wir davon ausgehen müssen dass die erste Verwarnung noch nicht gelesen wurde bevor der nächste Spam geschrieben wurde - ich glaube juristisch wäre das Tateinheit und nicht Tatmehrheit aber setzt mich mit den Begriffen nicht fest, das ist Pokerclocks Metier ), wenn er jedoch einen alle 3 Tage beispielsweise setzt kanns jedes Mal nen Punkt dafür geben.


----------



## DaStash (16. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gibt sowohl Autofahrer die 40 Jahre ohne Eintrag in Flensburg sind als auch (aufgrund der Postzahl genau einen ) Forenuser der 40.000+ Beiträge habt und hier ohne Eintrag ist.
> 
> Natürlich ists Kappes dass solche Punkte auf ewig währen aber deswegen haben ja sowohl die Flensburger als auch die PCGHX-Punkte ein Verfalldatum - und um das mal zu erwähnen die Points bei uns verfallen bedeutend schneller als die in Norddeutschland... und günstiger sind wir auch.
> 
> Es hat nichts mit dem Postcounter oder der Aktivität zu tun wie die Liste aussieht. Es gibt sowohl User mit Zigtausend Posts die jeden Tag hier sind und niemals gegen die Regeln verstoßen als auch User die gefühlte 3 Posts aus 3 Jahren haben die allesamt Punkte wert sind. Entweder man sieht es ein dass es Regeln geben muss und hält sich dran (was wirklich nicht schwer ist finde ich) oder eben nicht - wie viel man bei seiner Einstellung dann postet ist eher nebensächlich.


 
Wenn man aber in zukünftigen Entscheidungen auf Grund von ein paar Verwarnungen die zwar nominell verfallen aber immer zu sehen sind bei gleichem Delikt anders behandelt wird, ist das ein unbefriedigender oder gar ungerechter Zustand. Bei Führungszeugnissen ist das auch der Fall und wäre dem nicht so, dann gäbe es keine reelle Chance auf Rehabilitation, genau wie bei dem System hier auch.

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juli 2014)

Keiner wird dich hier anders behandeln weil du vor 2 oder 3 Jahren irgendwas ausgefressen hast und dann korrekt verhalten hast (sogar ich hab ne Karte von 2010 und wurde danach noch Mod) - auch wenn die Karte als abgelaufen noch lesbar ist. Du bist dann wieder Ersttäter, bei dem wir nur davon ausgehen müssen dass du die Regeln schon mal gelesen hast (das müssten wir eigentlich bei Neulingen auch da man das bei der Anmeldung bestätigt aber man kennts ja...). Davon müssten wir nach jahrelanger Mitgliedschaft aber auch ohne abgelaufene Karte ausgehen. Es besteht für dich also nicht der geringste Nachteil.

Die "Rehabilitation" haste dann schon lange erreicht - öffentlich ist von deinen Karten sowieso gar nichts.

Auf Deutsch gesagt: Wenn jemand ne Beleidigung postet und eine Rote wegen personenbez. Angriff hat die seit 3 Jahren abgelaufen ist werde ich ihm ne Gelbe geben und keine Rote. Wenn der Verstoß dagegen erst 4 Wochen her ist gibts weitere Punkte.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juli 2014)

Man wird ja erstens nicht übermäßig hart behandelt und zweitens: "ein paar Verwarnungen"??? Das klingt nicht sehr gut. Wieso gab es die denn überhaupt? Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Hätte man sich anders verhalten, so gäbe es diese Vorgeschichte doch überhaupt nicht, man könnte also auch nicht anders behandelt werden. Anders: Wenn es nach diesen Verwarnungen so lange gut ging, waruim dann plötzlich nicht mehr? Also... schuldig und verdient, da man davon ausgehen muss, dass du es bewusst getan hast. Hier wäre dann mMn besondere Härte wieder gerechtfertigt.


----------



## DaStash (16. Juli 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> DaStash
> Nö, kann ich nicht. Bisher hab ich aber keine und das bei knapp 1,5 Millionen gefahrenen Kilometern in neun Jahren. Zudem ist doch die Strafe trotzdem gleich.
> 
> Was muss für den von dir genannten Fall denn gegeben sein? Richtig! Ein Fehlverhalten deinerseits. Also nur weil du oft und viel schreibst, kann dir keiner was. Erst wenn du Mist baust und das ist bei allen gleich. Wie soll ich das sonst verstehen? Wer viel schreibt, darf sich auch mehr erlauben als andere? Als Beispiel: Du hast knapp dreimal soviel gepostet wie ich. Darfst du in dieser Zerit also drei mal gegen die Regeln agieren, ohne bestraft zu werden, nur weil du halt oft alles richtig machst? Das kommt mir doch arg seltsam und einseitig vor. Wenn du bei den 11.000 posts immer die Regeln beachtet hast, wurdest du auch noch nicht belangt, Punkt. WANN man schreibt ist nämlich die gleiche Überlegung wie das WAS. Also macht die Anzahl nichts aus. Ausschlaggebend ist der Inhalt, egal bei wem. Oder übersehe ich da was?


 Nein, es geht einfach darum gleichberechtigt zu sein, auch wenn man schon mal verwarnt wurde. Das ist beim aktuellen System nicht möglich da es nicht vergisst und ohne das hat man reell nicht die Chance, auch wenn man sich Jahre lang nichts zu Schulden hat kommen lassen, bei gleichen Vergehen genau so behandelt zu werden wie andere User welche weniger Verwarnungen haben. Das Ausnahmen wie du sowohl hier als auch beim Auto fahren die Regel bestätigen ist löblich aber kann m. M. n. kein Grund dafür sein das Verwarnungssystem dahingehend etwas fairer zu gestalten und Usern die reelle Chance auf Rehabilitation zu ermöglichen.

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juli 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nein, es geht einfach darum gleichberechtigt zu sein, auch wenn man schon mal verwarnt wurde. Das ist beim aktuellen System nicht möglich


 
Wie oft denn noch? DOCH!

Kein Mod legt als Entscheidungsgrundlage Jahre zurückliegende Verwarnungen zugrunde!

Man könnte natürlich die abgelaufenen Punkte einfach in deinem Profil ausblenden. Dann sind sie noch da nur du siehst sie nicht (wie bei abgelaufenen Flenbsburgern - du glaubst doch nicht dass da wirklich was GELÖSCHT wird? ). Das System ist exakt dasselbe und du fühlst dich gerechter behandelt - wenn dus nicht weißt.


----------



## DaStash (16. Juli 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Man wird ja erstens nicht übermäßig hart behandelt und zweitens: "ein paar Verwarnungen"??? Das klingt nicht sehr gut. Wieso gab es die denn überhaupt? Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Hätte man sich anders verhalten, so gäbe es diese Vorgeschichte doch überhaupt nicht, man könnte also auch nicht anders behandelt werden. Anders: Wenn es nach diesen Verwarnungen so lange gut ging, waruim dann plötzlich nicht mehr? Also... schuldig und verdient, da man davon ausgehen muss, dass du es bewusst getan hast. Hier wäre dann mMn besondere Härte wieder gerechtfertigt.


 
Gute Frage. Weil auf Grund der abgelaufenen aber immer noch einzusehenden Verwarnung die Messlatte in der Beurteilung höher gelegt wird. Und das ist unabhängig von der zeitlichen Differenz dazwischen und genau da liegt die Ungerechtigkeit da man so für immer nachteilig Gebrüder ist einem so keine Chance für Rehabilitation gegeben wird. Das ist doch im echten Leben, siehe Schufa, Flensburg oder polizeiliches Führungszeugnis auch nicht anders also warum hier?

P.s. sorry wegen dp aber mein Tablet spinnt, ich kann den Post nicht rüber kopieren. 

MfG



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch? DOCH!
> 
> Kein Mod legt als Entscheidungsgrundlage Jahre zurückliegende Verwarnungen zugrunde!
> 
> Man könnte natürlich die abgelaufenen Punkte einfach in deinem Profil ausblenden. Dann sind sie noch da nur du siehst sie nicht (wie bei abgelaufenen Flenbsburgern - du glaubst doch nicht dass da wirklich was GELÖSCHT wird? ). Das System ist exakt dasselbe und du fühlst dich gerechter behandelt - wenn dus nicht weißt.


 
Nö zu ersten und in Flensburg werden abgelaufene Punkte nicht mehr mit gewertet, Verwarnungen hier aber schon. Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch anfangs das es zwangsläufig durch die Sichtbarkeit subjektiv in der Bewertung beeinflusst.

MfG

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2014)

Sicherlich könnte man die Vorstrafen mit einbeziehen wenn man immer in den gleichen Napf tritt aber sicherlich eher als Verhaltensmuster ( mir fällt grad keine bessere Umschreibung ein ). Für den Kartensammler sollen die eher als Abschreckung dienen oder las Mahnmal. Ich sehe das hier auch eher als kleine Delikte und nicht als Straftaten.


> Das System ist exakt dasselbe und du fühlst dich gerechter behandelt - wenn dus nicht weißt.


 Wen es mal erwischte wird im Normalfall immer dran denken


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juli 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nö zu ersten und in Flensburg werden abgelaufene Punkte nicht mehr mit gewertet, Verwarnungen hier aber schon. Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch anfangs das es zwangsläufig durch die Sichtbarkeit subjektiv in der Bewertung beeinflusst.


 
Die "nicht mehr gewerteten" Punkte in Flensburg beeinflussen den Richter (wenns soweit kommt dass der etwa über Dauer des Fahrerlaubnisentzugs entscheiden muss) genauso wie die abgelaufenen Punkte den Mod. Sichtbar sind die jeweiligen Punkte für den jeweiligen Urteiler in beiden Fällen.

Aber wenn ich dich nicht davon überzeugen kann dass Jahre  alte Karten für uns keine Bedeutung haben dann musst du mir das auch nicht glauben. Mehr als es offenlegen kann ich nicht tun.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2014)

Betrachte die doch einfach als Statistik


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die "nicht mehr gewerteten" Punkte in Flensburg beeinflussen den Richter (wenns soweit kommt dass der etwa über Dauer des Fahrerlaubnisentzugs entscheiden muss) genauso wie die abgelaufenen Punkte den Mod. Sichtbar sind die jeweiligen Punkte für den jeweiligen Urteiler in beiden Fällen.
> 
> Aber wenn ich dich nicht davon überzeugen kann dass Jahre alte Karten für uns keine Bedeutung haben dann musst du mir das auch nicht glauben. Mehr als es offenlegen kann ich nicht tun.


Die "nicht mehr gewerteten" Punkte beeinflussen niemanden, da sie nach Sachlage vergeben werden und nur "aktive" Punkte haben Einfluss auf die Folgen von weiteren Delikten, wie den Führerscheinentzug etc.. Hier aber hat der Status "abgelaufen" keinerlei Relevanz, da die reine, sichtbare Anzahl an Verwarnungen beeinflussend auf die Beurteilung evtl. anstehender wirkt und genau der Punkt stört mich, da er a) dazu führt das sachgleiche Vergehen unterschiedlichen geahndet werden und b) man sich so nie rehabilitieren kann und es einem stets nachhängt. Wenn du aber sagst das Verw. die zwei Jahre lang zurückliegen nicht mehr gewertet werden, warum werden diese dann nicht gelöscht um zu vermeiden das es dem einen oder anderen doch subjektiv beeinflusst? Das ist doch zu tiefst menschlich?



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Betrachte die doch einfach als Statistik


Ja, dass würde ich ja gerne, wenn es sich nicht negativ auswirken würde. Und ja, ich könnte natürlich auch locker durch die Hose atmen, würde wahrscheinlich sogar helfen.  Aber, so bin ich eben nicht. Ich finde diesen Punkt suboptimal und verbesserungswürdig, von daher nutze ich die uns hier gegeben Möglichkeiten Kritik und Anregungen einzubringen. Schön wäre es allerdings wenn man die Kritik nicht immer gleich "wegbügeln" würde und statt dessen einmal ernsthaft darüber nachdenkt. Dann könnte man auch per pro und kontra Methode eine Lösung herbeiführen, wenn es denn gewollt ist. 

 MfG


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch? DOCH!
> 
> Kein Mod legt als Entscheidungsgrundlage Jahre zurückliegende Verwarnungen zugrunde!


 
Hingeguckt wird trotzdem.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2014)

Na und? Wie oft sehe ich andere Autos (den ganzen Tag)? Deswegen kaufe ich doch noch lange keines davon, oder lasse mich von diesen beeinflussen. Das Ursprüngliche Problem bleibt. Der User, der sich was hat zu schulden kommen lassen. Wenn man verwarnt wurde, wieso soll man das nicht sehen? Man muss ja schließlich nicht verwarnt werden. Das geschieht auf eigenen Wunsch (quasi). Wenn man sich ein Tattoo stechen lässt, muss man auch länger damit leben, oder? Wieso sollte das einfach von allein wieder verschwinden? Lässt man es sich weglasern, muss man auch überlegen welches Risiko es beinhaltet (Vergleichbar mit vor dem schreiben nachdenken). Es könnte danach noch schlimmer und auffälliger sein. Damit muss man aber leben, man hätte sich ja schließlich keins stechen müssen.
Wenn man mal was dummes macht, dann ist das halt so und es bleibt auch so. Das einzig sinnvolle ist daraus zu lernen und es nicht wieder dazu kommen zu lassen. Also wen bitte interessieren diese alten Verwarnungen? User schauen sich so etwas nicht an und die Mods hier sagen klipp und klar, dass es sie auch nicht interessiert. Also können da so viele stehen wie sie wollen, es juckt fast niemanden. Außer einen! Den User, der beabsichtigt sich wieder straffällig zu machen und deshalb gern zwischenzeitlich eine weiße Weste tragen möchte, damit er beim nächsten mal mehr Spielraum für seine Vergehen hat. Oder?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> der beabsichtigt sich wieder straffällig zu machen


 
Was ist das denn für ein Satz?


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hingeguckt wird trotzdem.


Und das sogar zugegebener Maßen. 

 MfG


----------



## mmayr (17. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gibt sowohl Autofahrer die 40 Jahre ohne Eintrag in Flensburg sind als auch (aufgrund der Postzahl genau einen ) Forenuser der 40.000+ Beiträge habt und hier ohne Eintrag ist.  Natürlich ists Kappes dass solche Punkte auf ewig währen aber deswegen haben ja sowohl die Flensburger als auch die PCGHX-Punkte ein Verfalldatum - und um das mal zu erwähnen die Points bei uns verfallen bedeutend schneller als die in Norddeutschland... und günstiger sind wir auch.   Es hat nichts mit dem Postcounter oder der Aktivität zu tun wie die Liste aussieht. Es gibt sowohl User mit Zigtausend Posts die jeden Tag hier sind und niemals gegen die Regeln verstoßen als auch User die gefühlte 3 Posts aus 3 Jahren haben die allesamt Punkte wert sind. Entweder man sieht es ein dass es Regeln geben muss und hält sich dran (was wirklich nicht schwer ist finde ich) oder eben nicht - wie viel man bei seiner Einstellung dann postet ist eher nebensächlich.



Bei meiner letzten Verwarnung (SPAM) wurde genau mit den verfallenen "Delikten" argumentiert. Ich solle schnell ruhig sein, wegen meiner "Vorstrafen", obwohl alle Punkte bereits verfallen waren und in den letzten 2 Jahren drei mal gespamt wurde. 

Ich schätze diesen Moderator grundsätzlich sehr, damals war ich jedoch zugegebenermaßen etwas forsch in meiner PN an ihn. Er hatte evtl. auch keinen  guten Tag.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2014)

Und genau das meine ich. Entgegen dem wie es hier dargestellt wird, werden nämlich doch jene bereits abgelaufenen Delikte mit berücksichtigt. 

 MfG


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2014)

Das ist ein Satzteil und kein ganzer Satz.

Ja ich kann auch auffällig schreiben. Ich dachte aber, dass wenn es Leute so sehr stört, dies eher die passende Wortwahl wäre. Immerhin wird man durch eine etwaige Tat ja erst verwarnt, dann angezählt und anschließend bestraft (Sperre). Daraus resultierend, scheint es mir eine Straftat zu sein. Siehe dieses Beispiel. Keiner stört sich an der Formulierung, außer der User, die sich betroffen fühlen. 
Mach mir einen Vorschlag der dir gefällt und ich editiere es.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2014)

Hier geht es aber um abgelaufene Verwarnungen, die teils schon weiter in der Vergangenheit liegen aber "dennoch" mit gewertet werden was dann, trotz gleichem Sachverhaltes, zu unterschiedlichen und damit ungerechten Bewertungen führt. Das ist der Punkt. 

 MfG


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Juli 2014)

Junge wie oft bekommst du den ne Verwarnung das du da überhaupt son riesen Theater drum machst. Das man sich über so eine Kleinigkeit so aufregen kann... Am besten noch hier reinschreiben weil einem irgendein Avatar nicht gefällt...


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2014)

Eben nicht! Die Moderation sagt hier doch ganz klar, deutlich und vor allem mehrfach, dass dem halt nicht so ist. Dass sie sich für alte Dinge nicht interessieren. Das überliest du aber einfach und schreibst hier was du willst, obwohl es eben dieser Grundlage entbehrt.

EDIT
mmayr,
So wie ich deinen Beitrag verstehe, hat der Moderator dich darauf hingewiesen, dass du ruhig machen sollst, ist das richtig? Wenn ja, ist es eben das Gegenteil von dem, was du ihm Vorwirfst. Würde er sich konkret darauf in seiner Wertung berufen, hättest du direkt eine Karte bekommen und nicht nur eine erneute Verwarnung.

Sollte dem jedoch anders sein, gebe ich dir recht. Das würde sich widersprechen mit dem, was hier gesagt wurde.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Eben nicht! Die Moderation sagt hier doch ganz klar, deutlich und vor allem mehrfach, dass dem halt nicht so ist. Dass sie sich für alte Dinge nicht interessieren. Das überliest du aber einfach und schreibst hier was du willst, obwohl es eben dieser Grundlage entbehrt.


Nein, ich überlese es nicht einfach, sondern ich verweise ja nun schon "mehrfach" darauf das es "zugegebener" Maßen nicht so ist. Das habe ich schriftlich vorliegen und nach mmayr´s Aussage ist das wohl kein Einzelfall. ^^

@ExciteLetsPlay
Was genau daran falsch sein soll, wenn man ganz sachlich auf Dinge hinweist die suboptimal gehalten sind verstehe ich in dem Zusammenhang nicht, denn genau darum ging es einst und geht es auch immer noch hier in diesem Thread. Wie definierst du oft?

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juli 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> Bei meiner letzten Verwarnung (SPAM) wurde genau mit den verfallenen "Delikten" argumentiert. Ich solle schnell ruhig sein, wegen meiner "Vorstrafen", obwohl alle Punkte bereits verfallen waren und in den letzten 2 Jahren drei mal gespamt wurde.


 
Wenn du schon mit dir selbst anfängst dann verzeihe mir wenn folgender Satz Rückschlüsse auf dein "Konto" zulässt.

Die letzte abgelaufene Verwarnung wegen Spam war 13 Monate vergangen als der nächste Fall eintrat.
Resultat: Es gab von mir eine GELBE Karte und der abgelaufene Punkt zuvor wurde nicht berücksichtigt. Erst danach, beim abermals nächsten Fall gabs wieder einen Punkt wo der Zeitraum deutlich unter einem Jahr war.

Verzeihe mir meine Offenheit aber in einem Punkt hat DaStash Recht: Wenn wir User sehen die 3 Seiten (!) Karteneinträge haben von denen sehr viele wegen SPAM sind ist der Zug einfach irgendwann abgefahren... und selbst DA greifen wir noch auf Gelbe zurück wenns mehr als ein Jahr ist seit der letzten Karte.

So, jetzt aber weg von dir, immerhin sollen hier ja keine Einzelfälle behandelt werden.


Es ist eben ein Unterschied ob wir von einem (imaginären) User reden, der mal danebengegriffen hat und ein Jahr oder zwei später nochmal daneben greift oder ob wir von einem (ebenfalls imaginären) User reden, der wenn man alles zusammenzählen würde bei 40 und mehr Punkten angekommen wäre (ja, solche User gibts wirklich!).

Da kommen User die zig Punkte haben und argumentieren mit "abgelaufen", wo andere Foren längst einen Permabann verhängt hätten. Sorry aber an irgendeinem Punkt ist auch mal Feierabend.



Wir können natürlich auch dem Drängen nachgeben und statt Punkte ablaufen zu lassen sie ganz löschen - mit der Änderung, dass dann die Verjährungsfristen sicherlich deutlich angehoben werden. In dem Falle würde niemand mehr verjährte Karten sehen, da die Punkte dann aber auch entsprechend länger aktuell bleiben hat das deutlich mehr Sperren zur Folge. Unser Anliegen ist das nicht - und es erstaunt mich etwas dass es anscheinend User gibt die lieber diese Schiene fahren.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wir können natürlich auch dem Drängen nachgeben und statt Punkte ablaufen zu lassen sie ganz löschen - mit der Änderung, dass dann die Verjährungsfristen sicherlich deutlich angehoben werden. In dem Falle würde niemand mehr verjährte Karten sehen, da die Punkte dann aber auch entsprechend länger aktuell bleiben hat das deutlich mehr Sperren zur Folge. Unser Anliegen ist das nicht - und es erstaunt mich etwas dass es anscheinend User gibt die lieber diese Schiene fahren.


Das würde dann aber die "Intensivis" von denen trenen die nur "vermehrt" Verwarnungen über einen langen Zeitraum erhalten haben aber unterm Strich auf die Zeit/Beitragszahl runtergebrochen, viel weniger erhalten. 

 Wie gesagt, ich bin ddiesbezüglich vom Ziel her völlig offen, einen Vorschlag hatte ich ja bereits unterbreitet. Was ich nur nicht gut finden würde wäre, wenn man in dem Punkt gar nichts macht. Vielleicht aber muss man da auch differenzieren zwischen Punkte und, wie in meinem Fall, zwischen nicht Punkte also leichte Verwarnungen. Das Ergebnis sollte unterm Strich jedoch sein, dass jemand der sich lange nichts hat zu Schulden kommen lassen, genauso bewertet wird wie jemand der auf Grund von kürzerer Zeit/ Beitragszahl, weniger auffällig "gesamt" in Erscheinung getreten ist. Das Löschen der abgelaufenen Beiträge nach einem festgesetzten Zeitraum würde da m. M. n. wohl am effektivsten sein.

 MfG


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Eben nicht! Die Moderation sagt hier doch ganz klar, deutlich und vor allem mehrfach, dass dem halt nicht so ist. Dass sie sich für alte Dinge nicht interessieren. Das überliest du aber einfach und schreibst hier was du willst, obwohl es eben dieser Grundlage entbehrt.


 
Was sollen sie denn sonst sagen?
Trotzdem wird hingeguckt und wenn es 20 Jahre zurück liegt fließt das mit in die Bewertung über den Post ein.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Juli 2014)

Naja, hier scheint die Diskussion etwas aus dem Ruder zu laufen. 

 Einige User wollen hier anscheinend den Grenzbereich rausfinden, was noch geht und was nicht.

 Die Lösung ist ganz einfach:

 1. Man lese die Regeln, und fertig.
 2. Jeder User sollte nur in diesen Themen posten, wovon er auch was versteht. 

 Aber bei einigen Usern hat der Postcounter einen höheren Wert,
 darunter leidet hier aber die Qualität im Forum.

 Das darauf geachtet wird, verstehe ich vollkommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2014)

> Die letzte abgelaufene Verwarnung wegen Spam war 13 Monate vergangen als der nächste Fall eintrat.
> Resultat: Es gab von mir eine GELBE Karte und der abgelaufene Punkt zuvor wurde nicht berücksichtigt. Erst danach, beim abermals nächsten Fall gabs wieder einen Punkt wo der Zeitraum deutlich unter einem Jahr war.
> 
> Verzeihe mir meine Offenheit aber in einem Punkt hat DaStash Recht: Wenn wir User sehen die 3 Seiten (!) Karteneinträge haben von denen sehr viele wegen SPAM sind ist der Zug einfach irgendwann abgefahren... und selbst DA greifen wir noch auf Gelbe zurück wenns mehr als ein Jahr ist seit der letzten Karte.


 Das war ja das was ich mehrfach gemeint hatte. Wenn der letzte Ausflug sehr weit zurückliegt und man nicht immer das gleiche Fettnäpfchen trifft wird nicht zu Rate ziehen, nur wenn die Verfehlungen gleichen und die Zeitabstände regelmäßig sind muss man sogar das Vorleben einbeziehen. Das ist in dem Fall dann Lernresistenz und kann nicht wirklich anders geahndet werden. Von daher finde ich es schon richtig das die als Mahnung sichtbar in Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was sollen sie denn sonst sagen?
> Trotzdem wird hingeguckt und wenn es 20 Jahre zurück liegt fließt das mit in die Bewertung über den Post ein.



Woher weißt du das denn so genau? Du bezeichnest hier mMn gerade jemanden/mehrere als Lügner, das ist dir klar, oder? 

DaStash
Was ich jetzt noch immer nicht weiß ist, warum du das willst. Das geht mir auch nicht in den Kopf. Die mods wissen es ja eh und User kannst du damit auch nicht beeindrucken. Sollte es tatsächlich User geben, die das interessiert und nach so etwas schauen, so sehen sie auch alte Beiträge und sehen diese Diskussion hier. Das ist ja das gleiche, nur in schriftlicher Form, statt als einfache Zahl.
Ich verstehe den grundsätzlichen Sinn einfach nicht. Was hättest beispielsweise du davon? 
Also was würde es ändern?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das denn so genau? Du bezeichnest hier mMn gerade jemanden/mehrere als Lügner, das ist dir klar, oder?


 
Nein.
Ich sage nur dass die Mods immer auch mal nach den "Verbrechen der Vergangenheit" schauen und dass man das mit in die Reaktion einfließen lässt. Auch wenn es eher unbewusster Natur ist.

Unterstelle mir also nichts sondern lies meine Posts richtig.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2014)

Hast du nicht damit gesagt, dass sie hier bewusst etwas anderes schreiben, als der Realität entspricht? Das wäre doch dann lügen, oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hast du nicht damit gesagt, dass sie hier bewusst etwas anderes schreiben, als der Realität entspricht? Das wäre doch dann lügen, oder nicht?


 
Ich habe gesagt dass frühere "Verbrechen" in die Bewertung mit einfließen.
Das geschieht durchaus im Unterbewussten.
Natürlich schreibt ein Mod dass er das nicht beachtet. Muss er auch denn er muss ja neutral und objektiv sein.
Aber Mods sind auch nur Menschen und Menschen sind beeinflussbar. 
Und wenn jemand vor einem Jahr 5x in folge gespammt hat und dafür eine Woche Urlaub bekam dann schaut ein Mod darauf. 
Und auch wenn er dann den Fall beäugt schielt er mit einem Auge immer noch auf die 5 Spamms auch wenn sie schon älter sind.
Das ist eben so. Ist auch nicht schlimm. Wie gesagt. Sind ja Menschen.

Und deswegen bin ich ja auch für einen Dialog.
Wenn ein Mod sowas auffällt dann schreibt er den User einfach mal an und sagt ihm wie die Sachlage ist. Und schon ist alles wesentliche problemloser als wenns plötzlich ein Kärtchen gibt.
Kommunikation ist das Schlagwort.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2014)

Ein Blick in die Personalakte ist doch legitim, selbst wenn man es nicht berücksichtigt gibt es noch andere Wege um in Erinnerung zu bleiben und so das Zünglein an der Waage sein


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Juli 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du bezeichnest hier mMn gerade jemanden/mehrere als Lügner, das ist dir klar, oder?


Kannst du jetzt mal mit den Unterstellungen aufhören.

@DaStash
Kläre das doch im speziell angelegten Forenteil. Dort kannst du sogar den Moderator beim Namen nennen und fallspeziefisch eine Lösung mit den Sheriffs erarbeiten.


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und deswegen bin ich ja auch für einen Dialog.
> Wenn ein Mod sowas auffällt dann schreibt er den User einfach mal an und sagt ihm wie die Sachlage ist.



Nichts anderes ist doch die gelbe Karte. Eine Hinweis an des User was Sache ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Irgend eine Notiz muss es geben das ein User (zu welcher Angelegenheit auch immer) auf den Sachverhalt hingewiesen wurde, schließlich müssen wir auch irgendwie den Überblick behalten. Keiner kann verlangen das wir jeden Hinweis an Nutzer auswendig wissen. Ob ich jetzt eine Benutzernotiz erstelle, einen Thread im Modforum oder eben die im hiesigen System verwendetete Ermahnung in Form der gelben Karte ist doch letztlich egal. Konsequenzen in Form von Punkten gibt es sowiso erst bei einem weiteren Verstoß.

Auch wenns vll. auf Grund der analogie zum Fußball (gelb/rot) etwas schwer fällt sollte man davon abstand nehmen die gelbe Karte als Bestrafung zu sehen. Ist sie nämlich nicht, schließlich kann man, im gegensatz zum Fußball, 1000 davon sammeln ohne auch nur ein einziges mal gesperrt zu sein.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Nichts anderes ist doch die gelbe Karte. Eine Hinweis an des User was Sache ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


 
Eben nicht.
Ich meine einen normalen Dialog. Einfach eine PN.
Ohne gelbe, grüne, karierte oder gestreifte Karte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2014)

Das wäre in dem Sinne ja schon eine Mahnung, das Thema hatten wir ja schon. Die Karte ist ja einfach nur eine Einbildung


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eben nicht.
> Ich meine einen normalen Dialog. Einfach eine PN.
> Ohne gelbe, grüne, karierte oder gestreifte Karte.



Wo siehst du denn bitte jetzt den großen unterschied zwischen einer "normalen" PN bei der ich etwa eine Benutzernotiz erstelle und einer PN mit eben dem Vermerk mittels der gelben Karte.

Edit: Als Vorstufe zur gelben gibt es ja ohnehin noch das von angewandet System des Hinweises im Thread zwecks einhaltung der Regeln, vor allem wenn es mehrere User betrifft. Dass wir da nicht immer jeden einzeln anschreiben können wurde ja im laufe des Threads schon mehrfach erwähnt.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kannst du jetzt mal mit den Unterstellungen aufhören.
> 
> @DaStash
> Kläre das doch im speziell angelegten Forenteil. Dort kannst du sogar den Moderator beim Namen nennen und fallspeziefisch eine Lösung mit den Sheriffs erarbeiten.


 
Jep, dass wäre prinzipiell auch möglich aber ich wollte das ursächliche Problem ansprechen und nicht nur an den Symptomen rumdoktern. 

@cleriker
Das ist keine Unterstellung sondern eine Tatsache mit dem Einfluss von Karten aus der Vergangenheit bei aktuellen Delikten, ich habe es schwarz auf weiß und mmayr hat das auch so geschildert. Es kann nicht verkehrt sein daran etwas zu andern, wenn es dann sachlich zu gerechteren und vor allem gleich berechtigten Beurteilungen von Delikten führt.


MfG



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ein Blick in die Personalakte ist doch legitim, selbst wenn man es nicht berücksichtigt gibt es noch andere Wege um in Erinnerung zu bleiben und so das Zünglein an der Waage sein


 
Einträge aus Personalakten werden aber auch nach Fristen gelöscht, wie zum Beispiel Abmahnungen und fließen dann in keiner zukünftigen Wertung mit ein, im Gegensatz zu hier.

Sry wegen dp, Tablet spinnt immer noch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2014)

Dann kläre das doch zuerst im bekannten Bereich und dann kann man wenn noch Ungereimtheiten sind ev. es hier noch mal ansprechen.



> Einträge aus Personalakten werden aber auch nach Fristen gelöscht, wie zum Beispiel Abmahnungen und fließen dann in keiner zukünftigen Wertung mit ein, im Gegensatz zu hier.


 Aber es gibt im Leben auch Bereiche wo alle Sünden vermerkt sind und bleiben ( soweit ich weiß ). Auch die entsprechenden Personen werden gewisse Sachen nicht aus dem Gedächtnis streichen


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann kläre das doch zuerst im bekannten Bereich und dann kann man wenn noch Ungereimtheiten sind ev. es hier noch mal ansprechen.
> 
> 
> Aber es gibt im Leben auch Bereiche wo alle Sünden vermerkt sind und bleiben ( soweit ich weiß ). Auch die entsprechenden Personen werden gewisse Sachen nicht aus dem Gedächtnis streichen


 Das ist für micht gerade nicht so wichtig, vielleicht mache ich das auch noch, allerdings hat die aktuelle Situation ein Problem aufgezeigt welches man ursächlich korrigieren sollte, da es zu nachhaltig ungerechten Handeln bei der Bewertung von Delikten führen kann und auch führt. Und das möchte ich gerne feststellen ohne mit dem Finger auf jemanden zu zeigen. Das gerechter und fairer zu gestalten kann nicht so falsch sein. 

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2014)

Den Fingerzeig macht man eh persönlich, aber selbst wenn alles nicht angezeigt wird oder gelöscht wird bleibt jemand einem in Erinnerung und die kann man nicht löschen.


----------



## Der Maniac (17. Juli 2014)

Ich frage mich gerade das wievielte mal wir diese Diskussion um die gelbe Karte hier haben und was sie soll und wozu sie eigentlich da ist?! Gefühlt mittlerweile das 10te mal... Ganz ehrlich, das ist mittlerweile durch. 

Ich würde behaupten, die Mods wissen mittlerweile, das jeder User die Karten anders interpretiert und es da keine sauber Lösung für alle gibt. Und es sind ja auch scheinbar die wenigsten die sich daran stören...

Und jetzt habe ich gerade den Faden verloren was ich noch schreiben wollte, deswegen lasse ich das jetzt einfach mal so stehen!^^


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2014)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade das wievielte mal wir diese Diskussion um die gelbe Karte hier haben und was sie soll und wozu sie eigentlich da ist?! Gefühlt mittlerweile das 10te mal... Ganz ehrlich, das ist mittlerweile durch.
> 
> Ich würde behaupten, die Mods wissen mittlerweile, das jeder User die Karten anders interpretiert und es da keine sauber Lösung für alle gibt. Und es sind ja auch scheinbar die wenigsten die sich daran stören...
> 
> Und jetzt habe ich gerade den Faden verloren was ich noch schreiben wollte, deswegen lasse ich das jetzt einfach mal so stehen!^^


 Es geht doch aber doch aber um was ganz anderen? 

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juli 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist keine Unterstellung sondern eine Tatsache mit dem Einfluss von Karten aus der Vergangenheit bei aktuellen Delikten, ich habe es schwarz auf weiß...


Wo hast du das "schwarz auf weiß"? In deinen eigenen Verwarnungen jedenfalls nicht.

Generell kann ich den Wunsch nach dem kompletten entfernen von Karten nach x Jahren durchaus nachvollziehen, einen akuten Vorteil hat es aber im Endeffekt nicht.


----------



## Der Maniac (17. Juli 2014)

Die letzten posts schlugen aber mal wieder in die Richtung um... Das es hier um die Lösung oder auch eben die Nicht-Löschung von alten abgelaufenen vergehen geht, das war der Teil der mir eben entfallen war. Aber da wurde meine Meinung hier auch schon mehrfach geteilt, deswegen schreibe ich das jetzt nicht noch mal. 

Danke für den  Gedankenanstoß


----------



## mmayr (17. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du schon mit dir selbst anfängst dann verzeihe mir wenn folgender Satz Rückschlüsse auf dein "Konto" zulässt.  Die letzte abgelaufene Verwarnung wegen Spam war 13 Monate vergangen als der nächste Fall eintrat. Resultat: Es gab von mir eine GELBE Karte und der abgelaufene Punkt zuvor wurde nicht berücksichtigt. Erst danach, beim abermals nächsten Fall gabs wieder einen Punkt wo der Zeitraum deutlich unter einem Jahr war.  Verzeihe mir meine Offenheit aber in einem Punkt hat DaStash Recht: Wenn wir User sehen die 3 Seiten (!) Karteneinträge haben von denen sehr viele wegen SPAM sind ist der Zug einfach irgendwann abgefahren... und selbst DA greifen wir noch auf Gelbe zurück wenns mehr als ein Jahr ist seit der letzten Karte.  So, jetzt aber weg von dir, immerhin sollen hier ja keine Einzelfälle behandelt werden.  Es ist eben ein Unterschied ob wir von einem (imaginären) User reden, der mal danebengegriffen hat und ein Jahr oder zwei später nochmal daneben greift oder ob wir von einem (ebenfalls imaginären) User reden, der wenn man alles zusammenzählen würde bei 40 und mehr Punkten angekommen wäre (ja, solche User gibts wirklich!).  Da kommen User die zig Punkte haben und argumentieren mit "abgelaufen", wo andere Foren längst einen Permabann verhängt hätten. Sorry aber an irgendeinem Punkt ist auch mal Feierabend.  Wir können natürlich auch dem Drängen nachgeben und statt Punkte ablaufen zu lassen sie ganz löschen - mit der Änderung, dass dann die Verjährungsfristen sicherlich deutlich angehoben werden. In dem Falle würde niemand mehr verjährte Karten sehen, da die Punkte dann aber auch entsprechend länger aktuell bleiben hat das deutlich mehr Sperren zur Folge. Unser Anliegen ist das nicht - und es erstaunt mich etwas dass es anscheinend User gibt die lieber diese Schiene fahren.


  Hallo! Siehst du den Widerspruch nicht , den du hier verzapfst? Wir reden von 2 Seiten und 2-3 Einträgen , also keine 3 Seiten in 7!!!! Jahren, davon 5 Spam, 3 mal Marktplatz, 3 persönliche Angriffe, oder so ähnlich. Kann mir dem Handy grad nit nachschauen) Alle Punkte abgelaufen und jetzt rechtfertigst du wieder mit den "Vorstrafen", die laut deiner eigenen Aussage nicht mehr von Belang, weil verjährt, sein sollen? Stempel mich hier doch nicht als Rüpel ab!


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2014)

@Olstyle
Als PN und der Vorteil wäre das lange verjährte Karten keinen direkten oder indirekten Einfluss auf aktuelle Bewertungen hätten. 

MfG


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2014)

Nenn mich ruhig blauäugig, aber das sehe ich anders. Die mods sind auch nur Menschen, richtig. Sie sind aber in einer Position hier, die kaum Spielraum erlaubt. Ich denke, dass selbst wenn dieser User schon hunterte von Verstößen begangen haben, sie trotzdem nach Regelbuch behandelt werden.
Anders geht's ja auch überhaupt nicht. 

mmayr hat es sogar selbst geschrieben. In seiner letzten Verwarnung wurde damit argumentiert, meinte er. DAS beweist doch schon, dass die letzten Delikte nicht gewertet wurden. Ansonsten hätte es keine Verwarnung, sondern direkt eine Karte gegeben. 
Was will man denn mehr? Obwohl er schon mehrfach vorbestraft war hat man ihn nach dieser Zeit trotzdem wieder wie beim ersten mal verwarnt. Was ist daran falsch?

Pseudoephedrin,
Ich unterstelle nicht, sondern interpretiere. Wenn die Moderation sagt sie würden alte Verstöße nicht Werten und mmayr der Beweis dafür ist, dann ist der Fall abgeschlossen. Wenn man dann aber meint, dass die Moderation hier bewusst etwas anderes schreibt, dann unterstellt man ihnen lügen. Unwahrheiten schreiben, gilt überall als lügen, das stammt also nicht aus meiner Feder. 
Entschuldigt bitte, wenn das aggressiv wirkt, aber ich nehme es eben so wahr.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2014)

Ja das ist blauäugig und das sage ich deshalb weil ich gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht habe, siehe oben. Und das habe ich schriftlich. Mir gehts jetzt aber auch nicht um den Einzelfall ansich, sondern um das Grundproblem das er, wie bereits erläutert, aufgezeigt hat. Ich mache da jetzt auch keinen einzelnen einen Vorwurf, mir ist nur wichtig das an dem Grundproblem etwas gemacht wird, da es ungerecht und nachhaltig benachteiligent ist und ich fände es wünschenswert, wenn man das ernsthaft ins Auge fasst und so eine Lösung herbeigeführt wird.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Juli 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist für micht gerade nicht so wichtig, vielleicht mache ich das auch noch, allerdings hat die aktuelle Situation ein Problem aufgezeigt welches man ursächlich korrigieren sollte, da es zu nachhaltig ungerechten Handeln bei der Bewertung von Delikten führen kann und auch führt.



Der zitierte Satz erinnert mich jetzt doch stark an das Motto: "Eine standfeste Behauptung ist besser als jeder wackelige Beweis."

Weder ein Problem, noch der Korrigierbedarf wurden hier umfassend festgestellt. Unabhängig von dem Bestehen eines Problems, kann ich aber den Wunsch nach einer "Verjährungsfrist" nachvollziehen. Die gibt es in so jedem Bereich des Lebens. Allein die praktische (und technische) Umsetzung ist schwierig. Bislang wird das von der Moderation so gehandhabt, dass Ermahnungen/Verwarnungen, die "länger zurück liegen" nicht berücksichtigt werden. Ob das jetzt doch unterbewusst in irgendeiner Form passiert, bedarf eines Nachweises. Der fehlt bislang. Die Verjährung von etwaigen Ermahnungen/Verwarnungen liegt derzeit im Ermessen der Moderation, wobei man ganz klar sagen kann, dass mehrere Jahre zurückliegende (einzelne!) Ermahnungen/Verwarnungen wohl von keinem Moderator mehr bewusst mit in eine Bewertung herangezogen werden. Das sieht natürlich anders aus, wenn regelmäßig in mal mehr, mal weniger großen Zeitabständen neue hinzu kommen (siehe Zitat unten).

Wir können gerne über Verjährungsfristen reden. Bislang war dieses Thema wohl nur allein deshalb nicht akut, weil das Forum selbst mit knapp sieben Jahren noch relativ jung ist. Eine passable Lösung wäre jedenfalls, wenn man es technisch so regeln könnte, dass Ermahnungen/Verwarnungen nach einer bestimmten Anzahl von Jahren (unter zwei Jahren sicherlich nicht) automatisch gelöscht werden, wenn zwischenzeitlich nicht neue hinzugekommen sind. Man muss sich aber bewusst sein, dass auch intern noch Dokumentation besteht, wenngleich die in den allermeisten Fällen nur harte Sachen oder Hinweise auf temporäre Sperren beinhalten. Die lässt sich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht technisch automatisch entfernen.



mmayr schrieb:


> Hallo! Siehst du den Widerspruch nicht , den du  hier verzapfst? Wir reden von 2 Seiten und 2-3 Einträgen , also keine 3  Seiten in 7!!!! Jahren, davon 5 Spam, 3 mal Marktplatz, 3 persönliche  Angriffe, oder so ähnlich. Kann mir dem Handy grad nit nachschauen) Alle  Punkte abgelaufen und jetzt rechtfertigst du wieder mit den  "Vorstrafen", die laut deiner eigenen Aussage nicht mehr von Belang,  weil verjährt, sein sollen? Stempel mich hier doch nicht als Rüpel ab!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal von der dargelegten recht detaillierten Aufzählung deiner persönlichen Ermahnungen/Verwarnungen davon aus, dass es dir nichts ausmacht, wenn ich sie als Beispiel heranziehe, warum gerade in diesem Fall ältere Ermahnungen/Verwarnungen doch wieder relevant werden könnten (Achtung Konjunktiv!). Von 2009 bis 2014 haben wir jedes Jahr (!) mindestens eine Karte an dich verteilen müssen. Der größte Abstand war mal 13 Monate, wobei die im 13. Monat erfolgte Karte eine Ermahnung war, obwohl schon zuvor im Laufe der Jahre drei Karten wegen Unerwünschtes Posting (SPAM) verteilt wurde. Zur Erinnerung: Ermahnungen werden im Regelfall nur an Ersttäter ausgesprochen. In der Konsequenz ist bereits in deinem Fall genau das geschehen, was hier gefordert wurde - auch ohne starren Fristen. Es ist bei dir bereits so gelaufen, wie von DaStash gerne gesehen.

Man muss aber auch ganz klar sagen, dass zwölf Karten in fünf Jahren eine Hausnummer sind. Das ist nicht der Durchschnitt oder weniger. Das ist schlicht zu viel und ein deutlicher Ausreißer nach oben. In manch anderen Bereichen des Lebens, ist bereits nach dem zweiten Mal endgültig Ende.

Und dennoch haben wir den Zeitablauf berücksichtigt. Ich denke nicht, dass das in anderen Foren genau so gehandhabt wird.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2014)

@Pokerclock
Danke, gut das mein Anliegen verstanden wurde. Gerne kann ich den Punkt auf den ich mich beziehe konkret machen aber das würde ich dann nicht hier sondern per PN machen und präventiv mit dem Hinweis das ich jetzt nicht mit dem Finger auf jemanden zeigen, sondern nur das Grundproblem gelöst wissen möchte.

MfG


----------



## Joselman (18. Juli 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Edit: Als Vorstufe zur gelben gibt es ja ohnehin noch das von angewandet System des Hinweises im Thread zwecks einhaltung der Regeln, vor allem wenn es mehrere User betrifft. Dass wir da nicht immer jeden einzeln anschreiben können wurde ja im laufe des Threads schon mehrfach erwähnt.


 
Sehr interessanter Punkt! Ich habe mal eine gelbe Karte bekommen weil ich unbewusst auf dem Marktplatz was angeboten habe ohne Bild, Zettel usw. War mein erstes vergehen und da kam kein Hinweis im Thread sondern Gelb per PN!

Dann sehe ich aber oft User die den gleichen Fehler machen und es kommt nur der Hinweis vom Mod.

Das kapiere ich nicht! Beim einen Gelb beim anderen ein Hinweis? Ich muss dazu sagen das ich den Thread nicht eröffnet hatte. Es war ein Suche Beitrag auf den ich geantwortet hatte. Wo aber ist der Unterschied?

Wäre sehr nice wenn Pokerclock das beantworten könnte.


----------



## beren2707 (18. Juli 2014)

I.d. R. werden Hinweispostings grundsätzlich bei Vergehen des TEs gepostet und zusätzlich gelbe und rote Karten verteilt. In einem Kaufgesuche-Thread (in dem die gleichen Regeln bzgl. Bilderpflicht wie bei Verkäufen gelten) kann man bei einer Häufung von Verstößen auch einen Post zur Karte dazu hinterlassen, kann aber auch ausbleiben.

Da normale User nicht sehen können, ob ein Beitrag mit einer Karte belohnt wurde oder nicht, kannst du sicher sein, dass ein seitens eines Mods angezeigter Regelverstoß im Marktplatz auch mit einer Karte bestraft wurde. Keine Sorge, es gibt (besonders im Marktplatz) keine Sonderbehandlungen.


----------



## Joselman (18. Juli 2014)

Danke dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## mmayr (18. Juli 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Der zitierte Satz erinnert mich jetzt doch stark an das Motto: "Eine standfeste Behauptung ist besser als jeder wackelige Beweis."  Weder ein Problem, noch der Korrigierbedarf wurden hier umfassend festgestellt. Unabhängig von dem Bestehen eines Problems, kann ich aber den Wunsch nach einer "Verjährungsfrist" nachvollziehen. Die gibt es in so jedem Bereich des Lebens. Allein die praktische (und technische) Umsetzung ist schwierig. Bislang wird das von der Moderation so gehandhabt, dass Ermahnungen/Verwarnungen, die "länger zurück liegen" nicht berücksichtigt werden. Ob das jetzt doch unterbewusst in irgendeiner Form passiert, bedarf eines Nachweises. Der fehlt bislang. Die Verjährung von etwaigen Ermahnungen/Verwarnungen liegt derzeit im Ermessen der Moderation, wobei man ganz klar sagen kann, dass mehrere Jahre zurückliegende (einzelne!) Ermahnungen/Verwarnungen wohl von keinem Moderator mehr bewusst mit in eine Bewertung herangezogen werden. Das sieht natürlich anders aus, wenn regelmäßig in mal mehr, mal weniger großen Zeitabständen neue hinzu kommen (siehe Zitat unten).  Wir können gerne über Verjährungsfristen reden. Bislang war dieses Thema wohl nur allein deshalb nicht akut, weil das Forum selbst mit knapp sieben Jahren noch relativ jung ist. Eine passable Lösung wäre jedenfalls, wenn man es technisch so regeln könnte, dass Ermahnungen/Verwarnungen nach einer bestimmten Anzahl von Jahren (unter zwei Jahren sicherlich nicht) automatisch gelöscht werden, wenn zwischenzeitlich nicht neue hinzugekommen sind. Man muss sich aber bewusst sein, dass auch intern noch Dokumentation besteht, wenngleich die in den allermeisten Fällen nur harte Sachen oder Hinweise auf temporäre Sperren beinhalten. Die lässt sich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht technisch automatisch entfernen.  Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal von der dargelegten recht detaillierten Aufzählung deiner persönlichen Ermahnungen/Verwarnungen davon aus, dass es dir nichts ausmacht, wenn ich sie als Beispiel heranziehe, warum gerade in diesem Fall ältere Ermahnungen/Verwarnungen doch wieder relevant werden könnten (Achtung Konjunktiv!). Von 2009 bis 2014 haben wir jedes Jahr (!) mindestens eine Karte an dich verteilen müssen. Der größte Abstand war mal 13 Monate, wobei die im 13. Monat erfolgte Karte eine Ermahnung war, obwohl schon zuvor im Laufe der Jahre drei Karten wegen Unerwünschtes Posting (SPAM) verteilt wurde. Zur Erinnerung: Ermahnungen werden im Regelfall nur an Ersttäter ausgesprochen. In der Konsequenz ist bereits in deinem Fall genau das geschehen, was hier gefordert wurde - auch ohne starren Fristen. Es ist bei dir bereits so gelaufen, wie von DaStash gerne gesehen.  Man muss aber auch ganz klar sagen, dass zwölf Karten in fünf Jahren eine Hausnummer sind. Das ist nicht der Durchschnitt oder weniger. Das ist schlicht zu viel und ein deutlicher Ausreißer nach oben. In manch anderen Bereichen des Lebens, ist bereits nach dem zweiten Mal endgültig Ende.  Und dennoch haben wir den Zeitablauf berücksichtigt. Ich denke nicht, dass das in anderen Foren genau so gehandhabt wird.



Danke für die Antwort.
12 Karten stimmt nicht. Da waren durchaus 3-Punkter dabei (Marktplatz z.B.) 12 Punkte sind ok, aber nicht 12 Karten!   

Ist aber ohnehin egal. Am Ende habt immer ihr Recht. Dass der Thread hier ziemlich stark frequentiert ist, spricht für sich. 
Fakt ist, ich lass mich manchmal dazu hinreißen, von der sachlichen auf die emotionale Ebene zu wechseln. Dafür schäme ich mich keineswegs. Wenn es dafür Punkte gibt, mir egal.


----------



## XE85 (18. Juli 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter Punkt! Ich habe mal eine  gelbe Karte bekommen weil ich unbewusst auf dem Marktplatz was angeboten  habe ohne Bild, Zettel usw. War mein erstes vergehen und da kam kein  Hinweis im Thread sondern Gelb per PN!



Gut, der Marktplatz ist wieder ein eigenes Kapitel. Der stellt einen besonders sensiblen Bereich dar, schließlich geht es dort um Geld. Ausserdem schrieb ich ja "vor allem wenn mehrere User..." - im Marktplatz gibt es praktisch nur Einzelverstöße, dort tragen keine 5 User einen "Markenkrieg" (intel/ams) aus. 



Joselman schrieb:


> Dann sehe ich aber oft User die den gleichen Fehler machen und es kommt nur der Hinweis vom Mod.



Du kannst ermahnungen/verwarnungn anderer nicht sehen, wie willst du wissen das der nur einen Hinweis bekommt? Es stimmt das man auch mal im MP einen Hinweis zwecks einhaltung der Bilderpflicht gibt, hab ich auch schon gemacht weil in einem Thread schon 5 User dagegen verstoßen haben, da hat jeder aber auch zusätzlich persönliche Post bekommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> 12 Karten stimmt nicht.


 
Soll ich wirklich einen Screenshot deiner Verwarnliste machen und hier veröffentlichen so dass jeder User die Karten bis 12 nachzählen kann?
Müssen wir wirklich so weit gehen um zu beweisen dass Pokerclock und der Rest von uns nicht lügt? Ich hoffe nicht.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wo siehst du denn bitte jetzt den großen unterschied zwischen einer "normalen" PN bei der ich etwa eine Benutzernotiz erstelle und einer PN mit eben dem Vermerk mittels der gelben Karte.
> 
> Edit: Als Vorstufe zur gelben gibt es ja ohnehin noch das von angewandet System des Hinweises im Thread zwecks einhaltung der Regeln, vor allem wenn es mehrere User betrifft. Dass wir da nicht immer jeden einzeln anschreiben können wurde ja im laufe des Threads schon mehrfach erwähnt.


 
Ich will es dir mal an einem Beispiel verdeutlichen:
Ein User bekommt für einen eher belanglosen Spamm eine gelbe Karte.
Nach 12 Monaten macht er wieder irgendwas, das noch belangloser ist.
Der Mod schaut aber auf sein Profil und sieht die Gelbe Karte.
Promt beeinflusst ihn das und er vergibt eine rote Karte obwohl der Spamm wirklich nicht überragend ist.
Der User hat leider in einem Thread gepostet der gerade ausgeartet ist -- ohne dessen Schuld oder zutun -- und kriegt halt "sein Fell weg".
Gäbe es diese gelbe Karte gar nicht hätte der Moderator mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit den Post einfach so gelöscht ohne eine Konsequenz.

Und deswegen bin ich für die Abschaffung der gelben Karten.
Lieber so eine PN verschicken oder im Thread einen Hinweis geben dass die Regel beachtet werden sollen.
Das halte ich für sinnvoller. Das mag zwar aufwändiger sein aber Moderator sein ist ja auch kein Murmelspiel.
Jeder der sowas macht weiß dass das mit Arbeit verbunden ist.

Und deswegen bin ich auch so enttäuscht dass der Laber Thread geschlossen wurde. 
Anstatt sich dem Problem zu stellen und es anzugehen wurde der Thread einfach dicht gemacht und -- laut eigenen Aussagen seitens der Moderation -- dadurch der moderative Aufwand im Forum um einen gewissen Prozentanteil -- den genauen weiß ich nicht mehr -- reduziert.
Wenn man jetzt gehässig ist könnte man den Tipp anheften doch das gesamte Forum zu schließen -- das würde den moderativen Aufwand ganz reduzieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2014)

> Ist aber ohnehin egal. *Am Ende habt immer ihr Recht*. Dass der Thread hier ziemlich stark frequentiert ist, spricht für sich.
> Fakt ist, ich lass mich manchmal dazu hinreißen, von der sachlichen auf die emotionale Ebene zu wechseln. *Dafür schäme ich mich keineswegs. Wenn es dafür Punkte gibt, mir egal*.


 Das glaube ich nicht das die Moderation hier immer Recht hat oder das Recht beugt. Egal ob Mahnungen, Ermahnungen, Karten oder den Kranz von Fleurop die Sachen bekommt man nicht grundlos und es gibt in dem Bereich eben kaum Verhandlungsspielraum wie auch den Ermessensspielraum eines einzelnen Mods.
Es ist ja nicht schlimm Emotionen zu haben aber man sollte auf die Dosierung achten. Komisch dir ist es egal wenn es Punkte hagelt und schreibst es auch das ist schon ziemlich provokant und zeigt das Regeln dir eher egal sind. Da dürfte es schwer fallen nicht in Vergessenheit zu geraten.


> Du kannst ermahnungen/verwarnungn anderer nicht sehen, wie willst du wissen das der nur einen Hinweis bekommt? Es stimmt das man auch mal im MP einen Hinweis zwecks einhaltung der Bilderpflicht gibt, hab ich auch schon gemacht weil in einem Thread schon 5 User dagegen verstoßen haben, da hat jeder aber auch zusätzlich persönliche Post bekommen.


 Bei der Masse an Threads kann es ja mal passieren das ein Thread durchrutscht weil er irgendwann mal überarbeitet wurde. Aber alle Vergehen enden mit einem entsprechenden Auszug der Regeln oder passenden Text ( ich lese da halt oft mit ), zu dem weiteren Vorgehen kann ich nix sagen aber ein Schulterklopfen wird es sicherlich nicht sein


> Und deswegen bin ich für die Abschaffung der gelben Karten.
> Lieber so eine PN verschicken oder im Thread einen Hinweis geben dass die Regel beachtet werden sollen.
> Das halte ich für sinnvoller. Das mag zwar aufwändiger sein aber Moderator sein ist ja auch kein Murmelspiel.
> Jeder der sowas macht weiß dass das mit Arbeit verbunden ist.


 Das mit den Karten und Farben hatten wir ja schon zur Genüge. Da wo es passt kommt doch in der Regel ein Hinweis im Thread mitunter sogar ein 2. in dem Konsequenzen angedroht werden bei Zuwiderhandlung. Die PN an den " Täter " mit dem Hinweis ist doch auch schon eine Ermahnung


----------



## orca113 (18. Juli 2014)

> Dass der Thread hier ziemlich stark frequentiert ist, spricht für sich.


 
 Es könnte aber auch dafür sprechen das viele mit Beiträgen hier nur auf dem (wie ich finde zu recht) geschlossenen Laberthread rumreiten bzw die Mods einfach nur aus der Reserve locken wollen.

 Habe hier jetzt seit einigen Postings nichts mehr gelesen was wirklich produktiv war.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der User hat leider in einem Thread gepostet der gerade ausgeartet ist -- ohne dessen Schuld oder zutun -- und kriegt halt "sein Fell weg".
> Gäbe es diese gelbe Karte gar nicht hätte der Moderator mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit den Post einfach so gelöscht ohne eine Konsequenz.


 
Damit hast du prinzipiell Recht. Was aber viel zu häufig vergessen wird ist, dass auch das völlig konsequenzlos für den armen User ist. Die erste Strafe - nämlich die Sperre - wird bei 5 Punkten vergeben, bis einschließlich 4 Punkten gibt es absolut keine Konsequenzen!
Und 5 Mal (mit gelber 6 mal) innerhalb jeweils 3 Monaten ablaufzeit ohne eigene Schuld einen Spampunkt zu bekommen halte ich für unmöglich.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und deswegen bin ich für die Abschaffung der gelben Karten.
> Lieber so eine PN verschicken oder im Thread einen Hinweis geben dass die Regel beachtet werden sollen.
> Das halte ich für sinnvoller.


 
Das Ergebnis wäre, dass wir unsere PNs allesamt intern von Hand dokumentieren müssten - also genau das von Hand tun müssten was das System uns momentan automatisch abnimmt. Der User würde seine Gelben Karten nicht mehr sehen - da wären sie in der Akte trotzdem bei uns. Und dann kommt der Punkt beim nächsten Mal und das Geschrei ist NOCH größer weil die Ermahnung vergessen wurde und der User auch selbst nicht mehr sehen kann ob er nun eine hat oder nicht.
Ziemlicher Mumpitz wenn du mich fragst.
Klar können wir statt "Gelbe-Karte-PN" auch "Keine-Karte-PN+Archivlog" machen - der Effekt ist exakt der gleiche außer dass wir mehr Arbeit haben und der User seine Ermahnungen nicht mehr abrufen kann es sei denn er archiviert selbst von Hand seine PNs. Eine Lose-Lose-Situation quasi 





Threshold schrieb:


> Und deswegen bin ich auch so enttäuscht dass der Laber Thread geschlossen wurde.
> Anstatt  sich dem Problem zu stellen und es anzugehen wurde der Thread einfach  dicht gemacht


 
Wenn wir uns dem Problem nicht gestellt hätten und es mehr fach neu versucht hätten wäre der Thread schon nach 50 Posts dicht gewesen. Aber das Thema wurde in dem Thread hier (und auch intern) schon zigfach durchgekaut dass ein zig+1-fach auch nichts mehr ändert: Es läuft ohne den LT wesentlich runder hier, der Kern des Forums hat sich nicht im Geringsten geändert und der eine oder andere Krawallbruder treibt sogar mittlerweile woanders sein Unwesen. Nur eine Handvoll User schreit nun nach über einem halben Jahr noch immer dem LT hinterher was auf die Leitung mittlerweile eher den Eindruck einer zwanghaften Argumentsuche macht um doch noch mal User für einen neuen Stunk auftreiben zu können wo es gar keinen Grund gibt. Persönlich sehe ichs auch genau so:


orca113 schrieb:


> viele mit  Beiträgen hier nur auf dem (wie ich finde zu recht) geschlossenen  Laberthread rumreiten bzw die Mods einfach nur aus der Reserve locken  wollen.


----------



## orca113 (18. Juli 2014)

> Habe hier jetzt seit einigen Postings nichts mehr gelesen was wirklich produktiv war.


 
 Zitiere mich mal selbst. Meinte damit das es sich seit vielen Postings im Kreis dreht. Wollte keinen als dämlich oder so betiteln.



> Die erste Strafe - nämlich die Sperre - wird bei 5 Punkten vergeben, bis einschließlich 4 Punkten gibt es absolut keine Konsequenzen!
> Und 5 Mal (mit gelber 6 mal) innerhalb jeweils 3 Monaten ablaufzeit ohne eigene Schuld einen Spampunkt zu bekommen halte ich für unmöglich.


 
 Eigentlich ist das Punkte System sehr fair und es hilft mit seiner Aufteilung auch den Mods mal auf den Tisch zu hauen und einem aus der Reihe tanzendem User mal eine Grenze aufzuzeigen ohne das direkt merkliche Konsequenzen zum tragen kommen. Ein User der nur mal eben die Beherrschung verloren hat (ist mir auch schon so gegangen) denkt nach leichten Punkten mal nach und überlegt es sich in Zukunft zweimal.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Damit hast du prinzipiell Recht. Was aber viel zu häufig vergessen wird ist, dass auch das völlig konsequenzlos für den armen User ist. Die erste Strafe - nämlich die Sperre - wird bei 5 Punkten vergeben, bis einschließlich 4 Punkten gibt es absolut keine Konsequenzen!
> Und 5 Mal (mit gelber 6 mal) innerhalb jeweils 3 Monaten ablaufzeit ohne eigene Schuld einen Spampunkt zu bekommen halte ich für unmöglich.



Mir geht es nicht um Sperren sondern einfach darum wie die Vergabe von Karten, Punkte und Ermahnungen gehandhabt wird.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis wäre, dass wir unsere PNs allesamt intern von Hand dokumentieren müssten - also genau das von Hand tun müssten was das System uns momentan automatisch abnimmt. Der User würde seine Gelben Karten nicht mehr sehen - da wären sie in der Akte trotzdem bei uns. Und dann kommt der Punkt beim nächsten Mal und das Geschrei ist NOCH größer weil die Ermahnung vergessen wurde und der User auch selbst nicht mehr sehen kann ob er nun eine hat oder nicht.
> Ziemlicher Mumpitz wenn du mich fragst.
> Klar können wir statt "Gelbe-Karte-PN" auch "Keine-Karte-PN+Archivlog" machen - der Effekt ist exakt der gleiche außer dass wir mehr Arbeit haben und der User seine Ermahnungen nicht mehr abrufen kann es sei denn er archiviert selbst von Hand seine PNs. Eine Lose-Lose-Situation quasi



Nein. Ihr müsst nichts dokumentieren. Darum geht es mir ja.
Weg mit den gelben Karten und weg mit der Dokumentation.
Dadurch hat der Moderator einen viel klareren Blick denn er kann nicht mehr vom Wesentlichen abgelenkt werden.
Er sieht klar ob der User zuvor rote Karten bekommen hat oder nicht. Alles andere ist nicht vorhanden was ihn ablenken könnte.
Denn -- jetzt mal ernsthaft -- wegen Spamm einen Punkt verteilen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade das beste was ein Moderator machen kann.
Meiner Meinung nach reicht es im Thread darauf hinzuweisen dass zum Thema zurück gekehrt werden soll -- eventuell löscht er noch den einen oder anderen Spamm -- und gut.

Du sagst dass das Aufwändiger ist?
Recht hast du. Das ist es.
Mir scheint dass ihr es lieber einfacher und möglichst ohne Zutun durch das Moderatorenleben huschen wollt.
Doch Moderator sein ist mehr als nur einen Titel haben.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur eine Handvoll User schreit nun nach über einem halben Jahr noch immer dem LT hinterher was auf die Leitung mittlerweile eher den Eindruck einer zwanghaften Argumentsuche macht um doch noch mal User für einen neuen Stunk auftreiben zu können wo es gar keinen Grund gibt. Persönlich sehe ichs auch genau so:



 Ich schreie nicht nach dem Laber Thread.
Ich kritisiere nur den Umgang mit ihm.
Meiner Meinung nach hätte sich die Moderator eher und konsequenter um die Einhaltung bemühen müssen. Andererseits hätte man aber auch auf ein paar Dinge hinwegsehen können.
Hier fehlt mir ein wenig das "Fingerspitzengefühl" und die Kommunikationsbereitschaft welches mir eben sehr wichtig ist.
Denn dann wäre es anders verlaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2014)

> Denn -- jetzt mal ernsthaft -- wegen Spamm einen Punkt verteilen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade das beste was ein Moderator machen kann.
> Meiner Meinung nach reicht es im Thread darauf hinzuweisen dass zum Thema zurück gekehrt werden soll -- eventuell löscht er noch den einen oder anderen Spamm -- und gut.


 Davon lässt sich aber eben nicht jeder abhalten es weiterhin zu betreiben, und wenn bis zu 2 bis 3 Hinweise im Thread nicht fruchten dann muss irgendwann ein anderes Mittel her. In so manchem Thread kamen da ja so Sachen das sein Posting gelöscht wurde und es kurzerhand wieder eingestellt wurde.


> Weg mit den gelben Karten und weg mit der Dokumentation.


 Ohne Doku fällt es schwer wenn sich im Nachhinein jemand über das Vorgehen eines Mods beschwert. Wie sollen andere später das Vorgehen bewerten?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Ihr müsst nichts dokumentieren. Darum geht es mir ja.
> Weg mit den gelben Karten und weg mit der Dokumentation.


 
Ach du meinst das wirklich so? Das hatte ich bisher nicht verstanden.
In dem Falle sei ganz klar gesagt: Das wird es nicht geben (können).



Threshold schrieb:


> Mir scheint dass ihr es lieber einfacher und möglichst ohne Zutun durch das Moderatorenleben huschen wollt.
> Doch Moderator sein ist mehr als nur einen Titel haben.


 
Wenn wir das wollten machen wir es wieder wie vor 10 Jahren üblich (oder in manchen Foren bis heute):
User fällt auf --> 1 Woche Sperre.
User fällt nochmal auf --> Permabann.

In abgeschwächter Form machen das etwa die Kollegen im Luxx:


			
				Regeln im Luxx schrieb:
			
		

> Allgemeine Regeln:
> 
> Es erfolgt eine schriftliche Information in Form einer Privaten  Nachricht oder per E-Mail, dass ein Verstoß gegen die Regeln  festgestellt wurde und welche Ahndung aus gesprochen wird:
> 
> ...



Da gibts zwei Karten, dann ne Sperre und dann den Permabann. Das ist wesentlich einfacher für uns - wenn ich mir den Seitenhieb erlauben darf auch deswegen weil dann die meisten die hier kritisieren längst gebannt wären.

Noch besser ist die Regelung bei Computerbase:


			
				Regeln bei CB schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Regelverstößen können Hinweise und Verwarnungen ausgesprochen  werden. Als ultimative Möglichkeit wird der Account befristet oder für  immer gesperrt.



Scheiß auf ein geregeltes System, jeder Mod verteilt Ermahnungen, Verwarnungen und Sperren wie er möchte!


Irgendwie lustig, dass im PCGHX-Forum, das das wohl umfänglichste, geregelteste und fairste sowie mit Sicherheit durchdachteste Regelwerk besitzt, noch immer an Kleinigkeiten genörgelt wird wo man woanders gar nicht lange fackeln würde.

Wir machen uns hier die Mühe - denn ein derartiges System konsequent zu befolgen ist auch für uns viel viel mehr Arbeit als bei den Kollegen - wenn das nicht gewünscht ist können wir auch wieder in die Steinzeit zurück. Alles auf Anfang, die Hälfte der Mods entlassen und die anderen Sperren jeden der blöd kommt mittels virtuellem Hausrecht.
Dann ist auch der Thread hier in der Mülltonne


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Davon lässt sich aber eben nicht jeder abhalten es weiterhin zu betreiben, und wenn bis zu 2 bis 3 Hinweise im Thread nicht fruchten dann muss irgendwann ein anderes Mittel her. In so manchem Thread kamen da ja so Sachen das sein Posting gelöscht wurde und es kurzerhand wieder eingestellt wurde.



Richtig. Dann gibt es eben Karte. wo ist das Problem?



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ohne Doku fällt es schwer wenn sich im Nachhinein jemand über das Vorgehen eines Mods beschwert. Wie sollen andere später das Vorgehen bewerten?


 
Punkte werden doch dokumentiert.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn wir das wollten machen wir es wieder wie vor 10 Jahren üblich (oder in manchen Foren bis heute):
> User fällt auf --> 1 Woche Sperre.
> User fällt nochmal auf --> Permabann.



Und das Forum überlebt dann wie lange?
Ein paar Wochen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte es ja nicht an Punkte festgemacht, es kann ja Beschwerden auch wegen Ermahnungen usw. geben


----------



## orca113 (18. Juli 2014)

> Irgendwie lustig, dass im PCGHX-Forum, das das wohl umfänglichste, geregelteste und fairste sowie mit Sicherheit durchdachteste Regelwerk besitzt, noch immer an Kleinigkeiten genörgelt wird wo man woanders gar nicht lange fackeln würde.
> 
> Wir machen uns hier die Mühe - denn ein derartiges System konsequent zu befolgen ist auch für uns viel viel mehr Arbeit als bei den Kollegen - wenn das nicht gewünscht ist können wir auch wieder in die Steinzeit zurück. Alles auf Anfang, die Hälfte der Mods entlassen und die anderen Sperren jeden der blöd kommt mittels virtuellem Hausrecht.
> Dann ist auch der Thread hier in der Mülltonne
> ...


 

Ja man hat das Gefühl je länger die Leine der Katze desto mehr Mäuse auf dem Küchentisch.

Da ist schon was dran das dieses Regelwerk hier recht viele Freiheiten schenkt aber deshalb auch mehr Arbeit macht es zu Kontrollieren.



> Und das Forum überlebt dann wie lange?
> Ein paar Wochen?


 
 Lebt genauso lang wie das hier aber es wird viel schneller sauber gehalten.


----------



## RavionHD (18. Juli 2014)

Ich bin der Meinung dass die Punkte zu spät ablaufen, ich habe aktuell 3 Punkte, wovon einer in 2 Wochen abläuft, einer im Dezember, und einer erst im April 2015.

Den letzten Punkt bekam ich im November 2013, das heißt ich muss 17 Monate (!!!) warten bis dieser Punkt erlischt.

Ich finde das zu krass und doch verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich hatte es ja nicht an Punkte festgemacht, es kann ja Beschwerden auch wegen Ermahnungen usw. geben


 
Es gibt ja dann keine Ermahnungen mehr.



orca113 schrieb:


> Lebt genauso lang wie das hier aber es wird viel schneller sauber gehalten.



Ein großer Irrglaube.


----------



## RavionHD (18. Juli 2014)

Ich bin schon sehr lange im Luxx und dort mag das System zwar härter sein, das tritt aber nur in extremen Ausnahmefällen zu!

Im PCGHX werden die Punkte sehr sehr leicht vergeben, im Luxx passiert in der Regel nichts wenn man sich nicht völlig daneben benimmt.

Ich bin seit 5 Jahren im Luxx und habe dort nur eine Verwarnung erhalten weil ich FSK18 Spiel verkaufen wollte (wusste ich nicht, ist nicht mehr passiert).

Kein Vergleich zu PCGHX wo man aufgrund leichten Offtopics 3 Punkte bekommt.

Noch nicht allzu lange her da bekam ich von Pockerclock 3 Punkte weil ich im Battlefield Thread ein Bild über abload.de hochgeladen habe (ein Battlefield Bild) mit dem Hinweis dass ich es über PCGHX hochladen muss und "persönliche Erfolge" im Battlefield Thread tabu sind.
Wenn ich mir jetzt den Battlefield Thread müssten dort die meisten Leute ständig Punkte bekommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2014)

Die ganzen anderen Foren leben auch alle noch und haben eine ähnliche Größe wie wir. Die etwa 99% der User die niemals in Kontakt mit den Regeln kommen leben mit der superharten Einstellung genauso unbelangt wie mit unserer.

Und dass man sich erst völlig daneben benehmen muss bis mal irgendwas passiert halte ich nicht für einen Pluspunkt...


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und dass man sich erst völlig daneben benehmen muss bis mal irgendwas passiert halte ich nicht für einen Pluspunkt...


 
Wieso?
Weil du das so siehst?
Deine Meinung steht also über alle anderen?


----------



## RavionHD (18. Juli 2014)

Der Luxx hat ~190.000 registrierte Benutzer, PCGHX knapp ~113.000.

Aktuell online:

Luxx: ~3800
PCGHX: ~2500

Der Luxx ist größer und aktiver, dort läuft trotzdem kaum was schief, während hier wegen Kleinigkeiten Punkte vergeben werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2014)

Entschuldige dass ich meine Meinung zu dem Punkt darlege?

Deine ist offensichtlich anders. Steht die denn über allen anderen?

Was soll denn der metaphysische, unsachliche Kappes jetzt? 

Soll ich auch anfangen unsachlich zu werden und persönliche Dinge einwerfen? Beispiel: Die letzten 100 Posts dieses Threads haben sich eine Handvoll User beschwert über das Karten/Punktesystem. Oder nennen wir es "kritisiert" dass du beruhigt bist.
Genau die paar User die das tun haben zusammen wahrscheinlich mehr Karten auf ihren Konten als alle anderen User zusammen in diesem Thread und liegen Welten über dem Durchschnitt.

Unsachlicher Kommentar: "Angeschossene Hunde beißen."




Bobi schrieb:


> Der Luxx hat ~190.000 registrierte Benutzer, PCGHX knapp ~113.000.
> 
> Aktuell online:
> 
> ...


 
Das liegt zum größten Teil daran, dass das Luxx ein paar Jahre älter ist bzw. das alte PCGH-Forum Mitte 2007 durch PCGHX ersetzt wurde (beide Foren wachsen etwa gleich schnell, das Luxx hat nur noch immer "Vorsprung").
Übrigens ist die Wachstumsrate bei uns momentan wahrscheinlich wesentlich besser, das Luxx hat seinen Rekord mit 10.000 gleichzeitig aktiven Nutzern im Jahre 2010, wir hatten letztes Jahr 12K erreicht.

Leider ist es insgesamt aber so, dass die Plattform Forum es generell schwer hat da wir von Apps und Smartphones und Wahtsapp und schlagmichtot leider schleichend abgelöst werden. 

Falls dir die Handhabe dort aber deutlich besser gefällt als hier hält dich keiner auf dorthin zu wechseln.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Entschuldige dass ich meine Meinung zu dem Punkt darlege?
> 
> Deine ist offensichtlich anders. Steht die denn über allen anderen?
> 
> Was soll denn der metaphysische, unsachliche Kappes jetzt?



Deine Meinung muss deutlich abgrenzender sein damit man erkennen kann ob du nun als Teil der Moderation sprichst oder als User.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Soll ich auch anfangen unsachlich zu werden und persönliche Dinge einwerfen? Beispiel: Die letzten 100 Posts dieses Threads haben sich eine Handvoll User beschwert über das Karten/Punktesystem. Oder nennen wir es "kritisiert" dass du beruhigt bist.
> Genau die paar User die das tun haben zusammen wahrscheinlich mehr Karten auf ihren Konten als alle anderen User zusammen in diesem Thread und liegen Welten über dem Durchschnitt.


 
Was hat denn die Anzahl der Karten damit zu tun wie kritisch man ein System betrachtet?
Der Mensch der auf Demos geht und von der Polizei verprügelt wird sieht das System sicher auch anders als der Mensch der auf dem Sofa hockt und die Demo im Fernseher sieht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Anzahl der Karten damit zu tun wie kritisch man ein System betrachtet?


 
Gar nichts. Deswegen schreib ich ja "unsachlich".
Genauso wenig hat ein "Deine Meinung steht über alles" oder streng genommen auch die Useranzahl im Luxx mit der Kritik am PCGHX-System etwas zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gar nichts. Deswegen schreib ich ja "unsachlich".



Das "unsachlich" bezieht sich doch nur auf den Vergleich mit den angeschossenen Hunden oder tatsächlich auf alles?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die ganzen anderen Foren leben auch alle noch und haben eine ähnliche Größe wie wir. Die etwa 99% der User die niemals in Kontakt mit den Regeln kommen leben mit der superharten Einstellung genauso unbelangt wie mit unserer.


So sieht es in der Regel aus und man passt sich eben an


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und dass man sich erst völlig daneben benehmen muss bis mal irgendwas passiert halte ich nicht für einen Pluspunkt...


Ich persönlich finde es auch nicht besonders prickelnd wen man quasi alles ist erlaubt auslebt. Das hätte für mich eher " Kindergartencharakter " mal etwas übertrieben dargestellt. 
 Jeder der sich in einem Forum anmeldet muss sich eben mit deren Hausrecht und die Auslegung arrangieren. VEB Forum gibt es eben nicht und das ist doch das Salz in der Suppe


----------



## target2804 (18. Juli 2014)

Gibt nunmal Regeln, an die man sich halten muss. Diese akzeptiert man ja auch eigentlich, wenn man sich hier registriert. 
Ob ich für einen Verstoß gegen eine der Regeln nun eine Gelbe Karte bekomme oder nur eine PN, ist mir persönlich schnuppe.

Und generell gilt ja: Wenn man sich an die Regeln hält, kommt es gar nicht so weit.


----------



## Laudian (18. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> ...ich habe aktuell 3 Punkte...
> 
> Den letzten Punkt bekam ich im November 2013, das heißt ich muss 17 Monate (!!!) warten bis dieser Punkt erlischt.


 
Je öfter man innerhalb kurzer Zeit einen Punkt für das gleiche Vergehen bekommt, desto länger halten diese Punkte. Dadurch soll verhindert werden, dass Gedanken wie "Ich hab ja erst 3 Punkte, einmal darf ich diesen Monat noch spammen..." aufkommen.

Würden die Punkte schneller ablaufen, könnte man fleißig Punkte sammeln, 2-3 Monate warten, und schon geht das Spiel von vorne los.

So wie ich das sehe ist es sehr großzügig, dass Punkte überhaupt auslaufen. Nachdem man fünf mal auf Regeln zu Spam hingewiesen wurde sollte man wirklich in der Lage sein, es in Zukunft bleiben zu lassen, egal ob jetzt 2 Wochen oder 2 Jahre dazwischen liegen.


----------



## RavionHD (18. Juli 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Je öfter man innerhalb kurzer Zeit einen Punkt für das gleiche Vergehen bekommt, desto länger halten diese Punkte. Dadurch soll verhindert werden, dass Gedanken wie "Ich hab ja erst 3 Punkte, einmal darf ich diesen Monat noch spammen..." aufkommen.
> 
> Würden die Punkte schneller ablaufen, könnte man fleißig Punkte sammeln, 2-3 Monate warten, und schon geht das Spiel von vorne los.
> 
> So wie ich das sehe ist es sehr großzügig, dass Punkte überhaupt auslaufen. Nachdem man fünf mal auf Regeln zu Spam hingewiesen wurde sollte man wirklich in der Lage sein, es in Zukunft bleiben zu lassen, egal ob jetzt 2 Wochen oder 2 Jahre dazwischen liegen.


 
Da stimme ich nicht zu, 17 Monate sind defintiv zu viel, 6 Monate reichen absolut aus, wenn jemand nur zum "Trollen" registriert ist wird er sich sowieso nicht so lange halten können.

Gerade User die hier sehr lange registriert sind werden aufgrund Kleinigkeiten lange gebannt weil sie Punkte haben die Jahre zurückliegen.

Ich würde grundsätzlich zustimmen wenn die Moderatoren nicht so schnell die Punkte zucken würden, jedoch werden die Punkte im Forum sehr schnell vergeben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich würde grundsätzlich zustimmen wenn die Moderatoren nicht so schnell die Punkte zucken würden, jedoch werden die Punkte im Forum sehr schnell vergeben.


 
Stimmt, bei entsprechend vorbestraften Usern.
Warum in aller Welt sollten wir bei einem User, der seitenweise Karten wegen Spammens erhalten hat noch lange warten? Wer es nach vielen Verwarnungen für den immer gleichen Verstoß noch immer nicht gelernt hat und alle 4 Wochen den nächsten Hammer rausdrückt darf sich doch nicht wundern - hier glaubt keiner von uns mehr an den erzielbaren Lerneffekt. Bei dermaßen lernresistenten Usern wird eben bei jedem Spam ein Punkt verteilt bis die Sperre kommt. Da nicht mit Besserung zu rechnen ist brauchen wir auch nicht mehr zu ermahnen.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juli 2014)

Ich habe diesen Thread lange verfolgt und fand ihn streckenweise wirklich spannend zu lesen. Man kann auch nicht abstreiten, dass dieser Thread etwas bewirkt hat. 

Mittlerweile ist es aber wirklich traurig zu sehen, dass hier vorrangig fast nur noch "die getroffenen Hunde bellen" und es nur noch einen kleinen Teil von Nutzern gibt, die die Sache mit dem nötigem Abstand betrachten und sich hier objektiv einbringen. 

Mensch Leute, wir reden hier über ein Forum und dieses Forum kann ohnen Regeln nicht funktionieren. Jeder, der mit den Regeln nicht einverstanden ist, kann doch gehen. Niemand ist gezwungen, seine Zeit hier zu verbringen. 

Stattdessen wird aber fast täglich auf die, hier *ehrenamtlich* arbeitenden, Mods eingedroschen und das Haar in der Suppe gesucht, als ob es sonst nichts wichtigeres gäbe. 

An alle die sich gerade angesprochen fühlen: Warum baut Ihr Euch nicht Euer eigenes Forum auf und versucht es besser zu machen? Ich wette, Ihr werdet dann nach spätestens einer Woche auf die gleichen Probleme treffen, mit denen "unsere" Mods hier zu kämpfen haben. 

Ich für meinen Teil bin gerne hier, denn PCGH(X) ist ein super Zeitvertreib, der nichts kostet und bei dem man noch viel lernen kann. Warum kann man das Ganze nicht so akzeptieren wie es ist und muss wegen jedem Mist diskutieren bzw. ihn kritisieren?

Bei manchen Leuten kommt es mir so vor als hätten sie keine anderen Probleme und der einzige "Lebensinhalt" besteht darin, anderen Usern die eigene Meinung aufzudrücken... das klingt vielleicht hart aber das kann man IMHO in vielen Teilen des Forums beobachten (Netzteile, Grafikkarten, AMD vs. Intel anyone?)

Eigentlich schade drum...


----------



## RavionHD (18. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt, bei entsprechend vorbestraften Usern.
> Warum in aller Welt sollten wir bei einem User, der seitenweise Karten wegen Spammens erhalten hat noch lange warten? Wer es nach vielen Verwarnungen für den immer gleichen Verstoß noch immer nicht gelernt hat und alle 4 Wochen den nächsten Hammer rausdrückt darf sich doch nicht wundern - hier glaubt keiner von uns mehr an den erzielbaren Lerneffekt. Bei dermaßen lernresistenten Usern wird eben bei jedem Spam ein Punkt verteilt bis die Sperre kommt. Da nicht mit Besserung zu rechnen ist brauchen wir auch nicht mehr zu ermahnen.


 
Definiere mir mal bitte Spam, nicht jeder kleine Offtopic Post sollte als Spam bewertet werden.
Und da stimme ich grundsätzlich zu, jedoch ändert das trotzdem nichts an der übertrieben langen Ablaufzeit der Punkte, 17 Monate wie in meinem Fall finde ich schlicht weg zu viel.


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Da stimme ich nicht zu, 17 Monate sind defintiv zu viel, 6 Monate reichen absolut aus, wenn jemand nur zum "Trollen" registriert ist wird er sich sowieso nicht so lange halten können.
> 
> Gerade User die hier sehr lange registriert sind werden aufgrund Kleinigkeiten lange gebannt weil sie Punkte haben die Jahre zurückliegen.
> 
> Ich würde grundsätzlich zustimmen wenn die Moderatoren nicht so schnell die Punkte zucken würden, jedoch werden die Punkte im Forum sehr schnell vergeben.


 
Wenn ich das jetzt mal mit einem Autofahren-Vergleich darstellen kann.

Es ist also ok, wenn jemand, der seit vielen Jahren unfallfrei fährt, mal eben 5x hintereinander mit 60 durch eine 30er-Zone brettert und dafür immer nur eine Geldbuße bekommt, nur weil er schon vorher lange unfallfrei war? 

Falls du dann von diesem Auto mal erwischt wirst, würdest du nicht mehr so reagieren. Es gibt Grundsätze an die sich jeder halten sollte. Das gilt im Internet, wie im Straßenverkehr, so wie in der Firma. Ein gewisses Mindestmaß an Anstand, Respekt und Passivität setzt ich ab einem Alter über 16 mal voraus.



Bobi schrieb:


> Definiere mir mal bitte Spam, nicht jeder kleine Offtopic Post sollte als Spam bewertet werden.


Ich glaube, ich weiss, weshalb du dich da beschwerst


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2014)

> Definiere mir mal bitte Spam, nicht jeder kleine Offtopic Post sollte als Spam bewertet werden.


 Wird doch auch nicht und ein klein wenig Offtopic kann schnell den Thread in eine Richtung driften lassen die nicht Thema des Threads war. Man merkt es teilweise sogar in Bereichen wo jemand um Hilfe bittet und es in eine Grundsatzdiskussion ausartet bis der TE entnervt das Forum verlässt. Den Unterschied sollte man noch selbst herausfinden können. Die Grenze kann natürlich fließend sein aber ich denke nicht das man hier eine Grenze darlegen sollte, die kann im Zweifel dazu genutzt werden um die Regeln bis an die Grenzen zu betreiben ( meine Meinung ).


----------



## Laudian (18. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:
			
		

> 17 Monate sind defintiv zu viel, 6 Monate reichen absolut aus





Bobi schrieb:


> ...jedoch ändert das trotzdem nichts an der übertrieben langen Ablaufzeit der Punkte, 17 Monate wie in meinem Fall finde ich schlicht weg zu viel.



Ich habe dir gerade meine Argumente dargelegt, wieso die Zeit (meiner Meinung nach) nicht zu kurz ist. Anstatt deine These zu wiederholen müsstest du jetzt (im Stile einer Diskussion) entweder meine Argumente entkräften oder ein Gegenargument vorstellen.

Das sieht dann z.B. so aus:

These: Dauer von Punkten ist zu lang
Argument: Das Forum wäre besser wenn man die Ablaufzeit von Punkten verringert, weil...


Was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach besser, wenn die Punkte schon nach 6 anstatt nach (wie bei dir) 17 Monaten ablaufen würden ? Der Einzige Unterschied wäre doch meiner Affassung nach, dass du in dem Fall öfter die Regeln brechen dürftest ohne Konsequenzen (=Sperre) fürchten zu müssen.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## RavionHD (18. Juli 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt mal mit einem Autofahren-Vergleich darstellen kann.
> 
> Es ist also ok, wenn jemand, der seit vielen Jahren unfallfrei fährt, mal eben 5x hintereinander mit 60 durch eine 30er-Zone brettert und dafür immer nur eine Geldbuße bekommt, nur weil er schon vorher lange unfallfrei war?
> 
> ...


 
Der Vergleich mit dem Auto ist sehr unpassend.
Es geht hier nicht um Leben oder Tod.

Ich finde eine 6 Monatsfrist passend, falls der User sich ständig daneben benimmt wird er in diesen 6 Monaten garantiert wieder Punkte bekommen und letztendlich auch gebannt.

17 Monate wie in meinem Fall halte ich für viel zu lange, ich werde auch in einem Jahr noch unter diesem Punkt leiden müssen, denn Punkte werden hier im Forum sehr schnell vergeben und zack bin ich eine Woche gebannt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> denn Punkte werden hier im Forum sehr schnell vergeben und zack bin ich eine Woche gebannt.


 
Und was spricht dagegen, anstatt das System ändern zu wollen sein Verhalten so anzupassen dass man gar keine Karten bekommt? Beinahe der gesamte rest aller aktiven Nutzer im Forum schafft das doch auch? 
Dann ists auch völlig egal ob deine Karten in 5 Wochen, in 5 Monaten oder in 5 Jahren ablaufen.

Das ist das eigentliche Ziel des Kartensystems: User auf Fehlverhalten aufmerksam zu machen damit diese sich bessern.
Es ist NICHT Ziel des Kartensystems, dass Nutzer das System verändern wollen um weitermachen zu können wie bisher.

Entschuldige die Direktheit aber das System verlängert eine Ablauffrist beim gleichen Verstoß innerhalb der Frist um 3 Monate. Bis man da auf 17 kommt muss man sich arg anstrengen. Wenn wir das System so anpassen dass es bei dir nur noch 6 Monate sind wären es für andere User die nicht ständig Spamkarten bekommen 4 Wochen - und das ist definitiv zu wenig.


----------



## RavionHD (18. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und was spricht dagegen, anstatt das System ändern zu wollen sein Verhalten so anzupassen dass man gar keine Karten bekommt? Beinahe der gesamte rest aller aktiven Nutzer im Forum schafft das doch auch?
> Dann ists auch völlig egal ob deine Karten in 5 Wochen, in 5 Monaten oder in 5 Jahren ablaufen.


 
Fast jeder lange aktive User hier hat Punkte, vor Kurzem wurde ja wieder Legacy gebannt.

Wegen kleinsten Offtopic Beiträgen sollte es keine Punkte geben, den Post einfach löschen mit einer netten Bemerkung dass es fehl am Platz war, oder kleine Offtopic Beiträge einfach dulden wenn sich der Thread in keine falsche Richtung dreht.
Gerade bei Usern die hier länger registriert sind sollte man vorsichtiger zu Werke gehen, bei neue registrierten Usern die in erster Linie trollen wollen kann die Punktekeule von mir aus kommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Fast jeder lange aktive User hier hat Punkte



Nö.
Das mag so wirken weil die 10 bepunkteten von den 500 langjährigen (Zahlen geschätzt) nur ständig damit rumschreien und die ganzen mit weißer Weste keinen Grund haben sich einzumischen.



Bobi schrieb:


> Wegen kleinsten Offtopic Beiträgen sollte es keine Punkte geben, den  Post einfach löschen mit einer netten Bemerkung dass es fehl am Platz  war, oder kleine Offtopic Beiträge einfach dulden wenn sich der Thread  in keine falsche Richtung dreht.



Wird i.d.R. genau so gemacht. Punkte gibts erst nach Zuwiderhandlung der Ermahnung oder wenns eben schon Seitenweise OT ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2014)

Unpassend vielleicht aber leichter zu verstehen. Ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen 6 Monate oder einem Jahr oder was sonst noch möglich ist. Es geht hier ja nicht darum jemanden auf irgendeine Art loszuwerden sondern einfach nur dafür sorgen der betreffende User seine Sichtweise ändert und sich an die Regeln hält.


> 17 Monate wie in meinem Fall halte ich für viel zu lange, ich werde auch in einem Jahr noch unter diesem Punkt leiden müssen, denn Punkte werden hier im Forum sehr schnell vergeben und zack bin ich eine Woche gebannt.


 Du bist sogar noch etwas länger im Forum als ich, aber mir ist es bisher nicht aufgefallen das schnell Punkte vergeben werden und man dadurch etwas Real Life genießen darf.


> Gerade bei Usern die hier länger registriert sind sollte man vorsichtiger zu Werke gehen, bei neue registrierten Usern die in erster Linie trollen wollen kann die Punktekeule von mir aus kommen.


 Hä??? Es ist wie mit dem Gesetz alle sind gleich und keiner gleicher. Bei Neulingen könnte man eher Welpenschutz aussprechen aber wer lange genug dabei ist sollte wissen was Sache ist


----------



## keinnick (18. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Gerade bei Usern die hier länger registriert sind sollte man vorsichtiger zu Werke gehen, bei neue registrierten Usern die in erster Linie trollen wollen kann die Punktekeule von mir aus kommen.


 
Warum das denn? Regeln sind Regeln und die sollten von Tag 1 bis zur Abmeldung gelten. Oder sollte man sich hier mit langjähriger Mitgliedschaft von Sanktionen freikaufen können?


----------



## Joselman (18. Juli 2014)

Grade was off Topic angeht ist das Forum hier *SEHR *Kulant. Da kenne ich aber ganz andere Foren! In "meinem" Autoforum ist es z.B. schon Spam wenn du etwas fragst was du über die Suchfunktion hättest finden können.


----------



## RavionHD (18. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum das denn? Regeln sind Regeln und die sollten von Tag 1 bis zur Abmeldung gelten. Oder sollte man sich hier mit langjähriger Mitgliedschaft von Sanktionen freikaufen können?


 
Nein, aber es sollte auch im Interesse des Forums sein treue User nicht wegen Kleinigkeiten dauerhaft zu bannen.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Nein, aber es sollte auch im Interesse des Forums sein treue User nicht wegen Kleinigkeiten dauerhaft zu bannen.


 Du wirst auch nicht wegen Kleinigkeiten dauerhaft gebannt.   Es gibt eine Abstufung über Sperrzeiten.   Ob es komplette Rauswürfe gibt weiß ich garnicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2014)

Kein User in der Geschichte von PCGHX wurde jemals wegen einer Kleinigkeit permanent gebannt. Niemals.

Wenn jemand permanent gesperrt wurde kannst du dir zu 100% sicher sein dass er weitaus mehr ausgefressen hat als Spam.


Einzige Ausnahme: Troll oder komerzielle Werbeaccounts die nach den ersten ein, zwei Posts sofort rausgekegelt werden. Das sind aber keine langjährigen Nutzer sondern minutenalte Accs.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2014)

Wo wird wegen Kleinigkeiten denn gebannt? Generell setzt der User die Ursache und nicht das Forum, die gelesenen Regeln, die Mods, Gott oder was auch immer. Und wenn man auffällig geworden ist es sinnvoller es wie die Igel zu tun, einfach ganz vorsichtig


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gäbe es diese gelbe Karte gar nicht hätte der Moderator mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit den Post einfach so gelöscht ohne eine Konsequenz.
> 
> Und deswegen bin ich für die Abschaffung der gelben Karten.
> Lieber so eine PN verschicken oder im Thread einen Hinweis geben dass die Regel beachtet werden sollen.
> ...


 


Bobi schrieb:


> Fast jeder lange aktive User hier hat Punkte, vor Kurzem wurde ja wieder Legacy gebannt.
> 
> Wegen kleinsten Offtopic Beiträgen sollte es keine Punkte geben, den Post einfach löschen mit einer netten Bemerkung dass es fehl am Platz war, oder kleine Offtopic Beiträge einfach dulden wenn sich der Thread in keine falsche Richtung dreht.
> Gerade bei Usern die hier länger registriert sind sollte man vorsichtiger zu Werke gehen, bei neue registrierten Usern die in erster Linie trollen wollen kann die Punktekeule von mir aus kommen.



Also ich habe in meinen 2,5 Jahren hier durchaus schon ein paar mal die Erfahrung gemacht, dass einige Posts gelöscht wurden und anschließend kam der Hinweis, bitte zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukehren, damit es keine Karten und/oder Punkte gibt. Auch meine Posts waren hier und da davon betroffen. Ich hatte dabei nicht das Bedürfnis mich irgendwo zu beschweren, weil es mit ein wenig Abstand betrachtet, auch ok so war.

Klar regt man sich über manches nicht nachvollziehbare auf, insbesondere bleibe ich von dem ein oder anderen Unterforum seit längerem fern, aufgrund von aus meiner Sicht ungerechtfertigten Verschiebungen in die RuKa. Aber das bleibt halt jedem selbst überlassen wie er damit umgeht. Nichtsdestotrotz, ich bin der Ansicht, dass man mit den Mods hier recht gut auskommen kann, wenn man sich besonders in diversen Threads, wo es heiß hergehen kann einigermaßen zusammenreißt. Zu früheren BF3 Zeiten habe ich mir des öfteren die Haare gerauft über manchen Schwachsinn, habe meinen Post dann aber einfach stecken lassen...


----------



## mmayr (18. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht schlimm Emotionen zu haben aber man sollte auf die Dosierung achten. Komisch dir ist es egal wenn es Punkte hagelt und schreibst es auch das ist schon ziemlich provokant und zeigt das Regeln dir eher egal sind. Da dürfte es schwer fallen nicht in Vergessenheit zu geraten.


 
 Dreh mir doch nicht das Wort im Mund um! Lies den Beitrag noch einmal durch, vielleicht verstehst du ihn dann so, wie er zu verstehen ist. Wenn mir die Punkte egal wären, würde ich hier gar nicht schreiben! Unterstell mir keine Provokation.
 Genau das ist eines der Probleme hier: Wer nicht der Meinung der Moderation oder derer Jünger ist, provoziert. 

 @Incredible Alk
 Ok, da muss ich dir Recht geben. Die Kartenanzahl stimmt, Punkte waren es weniger. Hatte es umgekehrt im Kopf. Da ich meistens mit dem Handy online bin konnte ich das nicht gegenprüfen. (Zumindest weiß ich nicht wie das geht) Mea culpa.

 Ich will hier nicht meine Übertritte schönreden. Ich will darauf hinweisen, dass die Moderation teilweise anders handelt, als hier angeführt. Dass das viele so sehen, zeigt die Anzahl der Posts hier. Ich habe in 7 Jahren 5 mal gespamt. Ihr tut so, als ob das ein Kapitalverbrechen wäre. Wiederholungstäter,...bli bla blubb. Macht euch doch nicht lächerlich.

 Über die Abneigung  gegen persönlich Angriffe (3 in 7 Jahren) und deren Ahndung habe ich mich nie beschwert. Marktplatzregeln sind eine andere Geschichte, weil sensibler Bereich. 
 Wenn ich mir das Gehate und Geflame in manchen Fanboy-Threads so ansehe, frag ich mich schon wie ich ein Ausreißer nach oben sein soll!?! Diese Behauptung kann ich jedoch ohnehin nicht widerlegen oder bestätigen, weil ich die Einblicke nicht habe.

 Und ja, ich will hier keinen aus der Reserve locken. Ich will lediglich diskutieren. Dabei ist es nicht förderlich, wenn einige hier (Cl.... und Dr........) Laienrichter spielen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2014)

Ich drehe niemanden das Wort im Munde um oder provoziere jemanden, bin auch kein Jünger oder Laienrichter. Ich bezog mich lediglich auf diese Worte:


> *Wenn es dafür Punkte gibt, mir egal.*


 Wie hätte man die Aussage denn sonst werten sollen? Gut ich hätte es auch anders schreiben können ( mir halt in dem Augenblick keine andere Formulierung ein )
 Falls du dich angegriffen fühlst steht es dir ja frei den Meldebutton zu drücken


----------



## beren2707 (18. Juli 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach ist dies ein wunderbares Beispiel dafür, wie schnell mancher User von seiner selbst erklärten "Emotionalität" in die Agressivität rutscht und User mit anderen Ansichten unverhohlen verunglimpft (Laienrichter, Jünger) - solch ein Verhalten in einem Beschwerdethread ist sicherlich nicht die Art und Weise, wie man sich präsentieren sollte.

MfG,
beren2707


----------



## mmayr (18. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist dies ein wunderbares Beispiel dafür, wie schnell mancher User von seiner selbst erklärten "Emotionalität" in die Agressivität rutscht und User mit anderen Ansichten unverhohlen verunglimpft (Laienrichter, Jünger) - solch ein Verhalten in einem Beschwerdethread ist sicherlich nicht die Art und Weise, wie man sich präsentieren sollte. MfG, beren2707



Verunglimpfung? Sind das Schimpfwörter? 
Bin ich aggressiv, weil ich manchen nicht nach dem Mund rede? Sorry, aber mach aus einer Mücke keinen Elefanten. 
Wo, wenn nicht im Beschwerdethread, soll ich mich beschweren? 

@Bakterius
Meldebutton für so etwas? Wir sind nicht gleicher Meinung, sonst nichts. Dafür ist der Meldebutton da? 

Tut mir Leid, aber wenn ich so etwas lese.....



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wird i.d.R. genau so gemacht. Punkte gibts erst nach Zuwiderhandlung der Ermahnung oder wenns eben schon Seitenweise OT ist.



Klar, 3 mal in 2 Jahren, nicht wahr? 
Klär mich bitte auf, wie du jetzt meinen letzten Punkt rechtfertigen willst.

Siehst du deine Widersprüche jetzt ENDLICH????

Sorry für Doppelpost. Zitieren am Handy....


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2014)

mmayr,
Ich bin auch meistens bei diesen vermeintlichen fanboy-theads dabei. Angezählt wurde ich aber noch nicht und ich bin nicht weniger lange hier als du. Ich respektiere aber die hier geltenden Regeln und das allein reicht um hier glücklich zu sein. 
Auch rede ich sicherlich keinem nach Nase, dafür bin ich viel zu eigen. Ich hab allerdings keine Lust in irgendwelchen threads dauernd provoziert zu werden von Leuten, die nur ihre Punkte ablaufen lassen und dann wieder weiter machen. Deshalb und weil es bei mir ohne Mühe ganz gut funktioniert, stimme ich der Moderation und den anderen Usern hier zu und möchte, dass sich auch andere etwas am Riemen reißen. Das ist doch hier schließlich ein miteinander und da muss nun mal jeder auch etwas Rücksicht nehmen und Toleranz zeigen.


----------



## beren2707 (18. Juli 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> Verunglimpfung? Sind das Schimpfwörter?


Du brauchst hier nicht dauernd auf armes verfolgtes Opfer machen, obwohl fast jeder deiner Sätze vor Aggression geradezu trieft. 
Es ist eindeutig ersichtlich, wie die Begriffe gemeint sind, wenn man den Kontext betrachtet, aber naja...



mmayr schrieb:


> Bin ich aggressiv, weil ich manchen nicht nach dem Mund rede? Sorry, aber mach aus einer Mücke keinen Elefanten.


Nein, es ist deine momentane Art, dich hier mitzuteilen. Man kann sachlich über etwas diskutieren, man kann aber auch auf "aggro" machen, was bei dir momentan leider größtenteils der Fall ist. Du reagierst sehr gereizt auf fast jedes Widerwort und gehst andere User direkt an (inkl. der netten Begriffe, um sie zur "Feindgruppe" der Mods einzuteilen). Was soll man sonst zu solchen Passagen sagen:


mmayr schrieb:


> Siehst du deine Widersprüche jetzt ENDLICH????


Das verstehe ich nicht unter "angemessen" oder der Netiquette entsprechend. Das ist keine Art zu diskutieren, sondern lediglich der Versuch, andere Leute niederzuschreien.


mmayr schrieb:


> Wo, wenn nicht im Beschwerdethread, soll ich mich beschweren?


Der Ton macht nunmal die Musik.


----------



## mmayr (18. Juli 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> mmayr,
> Ich hab allerdings keine Lust in irgendwelchen threads dauernd provoziert zu werden von Leuten, die nur ihre Punkte ablaufen lassen und dann wieder weiter machen.



Wie kommst du zu dieser Aussage? Bin gespannt, wie du das belegen willst.
Du wirst dauernd provoziert? Sicher, dass es immer an der Gegenseite liegt? 
Ich, der "Oberrüpel," wurde bereits 3 mal so provoziert, dass ich auch persönliche Angriffe getätigt habe. Du wirst dauernd provoziert, und hast keine Punkte? Interessant.

 @ Beren:

 Meine Sätze triefen vor Aggression? Ich mache auf verfolgtes Opfer? Ich schreie jemanden nieder?

 IHR widersprecht euch ständig, ich halt an einer Richtung fest! Wieso soll ich mit Usern kuscheln, die mich hinuntertreten wollen? Was du in den Kontext hineininterpretierst, ist nicht mein Problem. Ich verwende keine Schimpfwörter hier, ich attackiere niemanden persönlich, was willst du dann von mir?

 Ich schreibe ENDLICH mit Großbuchstaben und du kommst mit Nettiquette?

 Man kann alles so auslegen, wie man es braucht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2014)

> Ich, der "Oberrüpel," wurde bereits 3 mal so provoziert, dass ich auch persönliche Angriffe getätigt habe.


 Ich habe niemanden angegriffen oder sonstiges sondern lediglich deine eigenen Wörter vielleicht etwas unpassend interpretiert und einen  Smiley vergessen. Man kann wirklich auch unbepunktet überleben indem man es einfach nicht an sich heran lässt.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2014)

Das muss ich doch überhaupt nicht belegen, das sieht man doch ständig. Mich provoziert eigentlich selten jemand direkt, dafür um so öfter indirekt. Mit Falschaussagen, Unterstellungen und einer regelwidrigen Art zu diskutieren. Ich könnte dann jedes mal durchdrehen, weil diese Personen sich eben nicht an die Regeln halten und ich an einen Punkt komme, wo ich denke mich nur entsprechend verteidigen/meinen Standpunkt stützen zu können, wenn ich mich ebenfalls so verhalte. Das ich keine Karten habe zeigt, dass ich mich bisher beherrscht und zurückgenommen habe.
Das ist ärgerlich, aber am nächsten Tag eh wieder vergessen. Also mach ich so weiter und bin sorgenfrei.


----------



## mmayr (18. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich habe niemanden angegriffen oder sonstiges sondern lediglich deine eigenen Wörter vielleicht etwas unpassend interpretiert und einen  Smiley vergessen. Man kann wirklich auch unbepunktet überleben indem man es einfach nicht an sich heran lässt.


 Da warst jetzt nicht du gemeint.  3 mal hab ich jemanden persönlich angegriffen, nachdem wir uns gegenseitig provoziert haben. Quasi eine verbale Schulhofrauferei.

@Cleriker
Du schreibst es ja selber: man ärgert sich darüber und möchte "zurückschlagen" (verbal). Du kannst dich beherrschen, bei mir muss es meistens raus. Ok, sind wir unterschiedliche Charaktere. Ich habe öfters Beiträge nach dem ersten Abrauchen wieder entschärft. Die Kernaussage bleibt aber trotzdem gleich.

Wenn man etwas falsch verstehen will, versteht man es falsch. Ganz egal, wie es geschrieben ist . Bakterius hat es treffend beschrieben.


----------



## RavionHD (18. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte eine Frage:

Wird jeder Beitrag der reported wird von einem Moderator untersucht?


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> Da warst jetzt nicht du gemeint.
> 3 mal hab ich jemanden persönlich angegriffen, nachdem wir uns gegenseitig provoziert haben. Quasi eine verbale Schulhofrauferei.


Dazu mal folgende Frage:
Warum habt ihr das nicht einfach per pm gemacht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2014)

> Warum habt ihr das nicht einfach per pm gemacht?


 Ist zwar außerhalb vom Sichtfeld, aber wenn es zu hitzig wird besteht dort ja auch die Möglichkeit eine Entgleisung zu melden. Damit wäre man wieder am Anfang


> Da warst jetzt nicht du gemeint.


 Ok sorry


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Frage:
> 
> Wird jeder Beitrag der reported wird von einem Moderator untersucht?


 
Meiner Erfahrung nach schon.  Kann evtl  mal ein paar Stunden dauern,  aber die Moderation arbeitet alles nach Möglichkeit ab.  Jedenfalls wird keine Meldung einfach ungesehen gelöscht, wenn man da keine Lust drauf hat


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Frage:
> 
> Wird jeder Beitrag der reported wird von einem Moderator untersucht?


 
Das kann ich nur mit einem knappen "ja" beantworten. Jeder Mod bekommt eine Mail und "wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst"  Oder jenachdem in welchem Bereich sich die Meldung befindet (also WPW, Marktplatz, etc); dann gibt es da schon Mods, die sich da besser auskennen und die Angelegenheit professioneller klären können als andere Mods. 

Zum Thema "Langjährige User bekommen weniger Punkte": Leider gibt es manche Fälle, bei denen sieht es anders aus. Gewisse Personen sind der Meinung, das sie mehr Rechte und Meinungsfreiheit haben als "jüngere" User (jünger im Bezug auf Forenanmeldung, Anm.d.V.). Und da gab es schon sehr große Diskussionen bei denen sich auch andere User einmischten, weil sie sich auf die Seite des Users schlugen, obwohl dieser völlig Unrecht hatte. Daher sind viele der Ansicht, das langjährige User ein gewisses "Vorrecht" haben oder den Hintern öfters gepudert bekommen  

Dem ist aber nicht so. Wir versuchen(!) jeden gleich zu behandeln. Aber es gibt natürlich auch Tage, an denen uns das nicht gelingt und sich dann jemand zurecht beschwert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juli 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> Klär mich bitte auf, wie du jetzt meinen letzten Punkt rechtfertigen willst.


 
Willste schon wieder deine persönlichen Punkte hier ausbreiten? Bitteschön.
Die letzte Verwarnung (die nur ums zu erwähnen gar nicht von mir stammt), sprich einen Punkt für Spam, gab es für den gemeldeten Beitrag (Auszug):


			
				mmayr schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber fühlst du dich als selbst ernannter Hilfssheriff  hier?


In einem Thread, der Sniper Elite 3 als Topic hatte.

Du bist der Ansicht, dies kann man gar nicht nicht rechtfertigen.
Ich bin der Ansicht, man hätte sogar 3 Punkte für einen personenbezogenen Angriff rechtfertigen können.
Es wurde sich darauf geeinigt, um es nicht zu übertreiben nur einen Punkt zu geben und es als einfachen Spam abzutun, obwohl du ein viel längeres Kartenarchiv hast als die allermeisten User des Forums.

Jetzt hat die Community ein ganz konkretes Beispiel, wie unglaublich schnell wir Punkte verteilen und wie ungerechtfertigt so mancher Punkt doch ist worüber sich hier beschwert wird.


Ich sags nochmal: Der Thread hier sollte nie dazu dienen, konkrete Fälle zu besprechen, dafür gibts das private Beschwerdeforum. Ich kanns aber irgendwann einfach nicht mehr sehen dass Leute sich hier öffentlich zum Opfer machen und "Punkt xy war nie gerechtfertigt" schreiben wenn es in dem Punkt streng genommen nicht mal einen Ermessensspielraum gab und wir sogar die "kleinere" Punktzahl der möglichen gewählt haben. Dann lege ich diesen Punkt wenigstens ein mal offen dass auch die umstehenden Herren nachvollziehen können warum wir uns schwer tun, manche Beschwerde zu verstehen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> obwohl du ein viel längeres Kartenarchiv hast als die allermeisten User des Forums.


 
Und genau hier sehe ich das Problem.
Weil jemand häufiger Karten bekommen hat wird er schneller bestraft.
Das ist nicht im Sinne der Gleichbehandlung.

Schaue ich mir die Threads an sehe ich praktisch überall Spamm oder solche Ausdrücke wie "Hilfssheriff" oder eben ähnliches.
Normaler Weise wird sowas einfach gelöscht oder eben nicht beachtet.
Aber sobald ein User ein paar Karten mehr hat wird sofort eine weitere Karte nachgeschoben -- mein Eindruck.


----------



## ebastler (19. Juli 2014)

Warum sollte das nicht richtig sein?
Wenn ich ohne Vorstrafen etwas ausfresse fällt die Strafe in der Regel auch geringer aus als bei einem Wiederholungstäter mit seitenlangem Vorstrafenregister. Habe ich ehrlich gesagt kein Problem damit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil jemand häufiger Karten bekommen hat wird er schneller bestraft.


 
Wurde er doch nicht.
OBWOHL er ein langes Archiv hat wurde eben NICHT mit 3 Punkten geahndet.

Dass es sicherlich ähnliche Beiträge gibt die nicht geahndet sind liegt nicht in einer ungleichen Behandlung sondern daran dass diese Beiträge von uns nicht gelesen/gesehen wurden wenn sie nicht gemeldet wurden. Wenn ein solcher Beitrag gemeldet wird müssen wir entsprechend reagieren.

Das ist auch schon fast ein regelndes Element wenn man so will... wenn jemand nur mal kurz danebengreift und sowas los lässt sehen wir das normalerweise gar nicht und es wird auch kaum gemeldet.
Wenn jemand aber ständig so auftritt bzw. provoziert (das ist jetzt nicht auf mmayr bezogen sondern allgemein!) ist die Chance viel höher dass auch seine beiträge in unserem Postfach auflaufen und es Punkte gibt. Das System hat so gesehen eine nicht völlig faire Eigendynamik, ich wüsste aber nicht wie man das vermeiden könnte (bzw. ob man das überhaupt vermeiden sollte).


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wurde er doch nicht.
> OBWOHL er ein langes Archiv hat wurde eben NICHT mit 3 Punkten geahndet.



Dafür 3 Punkte verteilen wollen halte ich persönlich für lächerlich.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dass es sicherlich ähnliche Beiträge gibt die nicht geahndet sind liegt nicht in einer ungleichen Behandlung sondern daran dass diese Beiträge von uns nicht gelesen/gesehen wurden wenn sie nicht gemeldet wurden. Wenn ein solcher Beitrag gemeldet wird müssen wir entsprechend reagieren.


 
Na ja. Ihr seht sowas schon nur wird nicht immer reagiert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juli 2014)

Dass du mir/uns sagst was ich/wir sehen und was nicht halte ich persönlich jetzt für ziemlich lächerlich.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dass du mir/uns sagst was ich/wir sehen und was nicht halte ich persönlich jetzt für ziemlich lächerlich.


 
Na ja.
Ich habe nachgefragt, recherchiert, geforscht und verglichen.
Dass du das als lächerlich darstellen willst zeigt mir leider dass die Moderation nicht an einem Dialog interessiert ist. 
Bedauerlich wie ich finde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2014)

> Aber sobald ein User ein paar Karten mehr hat wird sofort eine weitere Karte nachgeschoben -- mein Eindruck.


 Und mangels Einblicke ist es ja eben nur eine Vermutung. Im wahren Leben ist es doch ähnlich dort wird ja auch geschaut was man auf dem Kerbholz hat.



> Na ja. Ihr seht sowas schon nur wird nicht immer reagiert.


 Kann mitunter halt etwas dauern oder der entsprechende Mod sieht es noch als Regelkonform an


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und mangels Einblicke ist es ja eben nur eine Vermutung. Im wahren Leben ist es doch ähnlich dort wird ja auch geschaut was man auf dem Kerbholz hat.


 
Wie gesagt. frage mal nach und recherchiere.
Du kommst zu interessanten Ergebnissen.


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dass du das als lächerlich darstellen willst zeigt mir leider dass die Moderation nicht an einem Dialog interessiert ist.
> Bedauerlich wie ich finde.


 
Du schiebst doch gleich einen Riegel davor mit deiner Wortwahl. Und bei längeren "Vorstrafen" setze ich persönlich voraus, das die Person es endlich mal begriffen haben sollte, wie man sich verhält um das Thema bzw. die Frage wieder aufzugreifen. 
Wenn mir jemand beim spammen auffällt und er schon viele Einträge hat, dann bestrafe ich ihn auch härter, eben weil ich dann keinen Effekt sehe, da die Person es anscheinend nicht gelernt hat. 

Ein ehemaliger Lehrer hatte mal einen interessanten Satz gesagt, aber den kann ich nicht zitieren, da er für die betroffenen Personen dann eine Beleidigung darstellen würde. Der Inhalt befasst sich kurzgesagt mit den Worten: Fehler, immer wieder, gleich und noch einem Wort, das die Intelligenz der betreffenden Person denunziert.


----------



## beren2707 (19. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja.
> Ich habe nachgefragt, recherchiert, geforscht und verglichen.
> Dass du das als lächerlich darstellen willst zeigt mir leider dass die Moderation nicht an einem Dialog interessiert ist.
> Bedauerlich wie ich finde.


Gibts dazu vorzeigbare Ergebnisse? 
Gehört es jetzt schon zur Dialogbereitschaft, Unterstellungen wie diese...


Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. Ihr seht sowas schon nur wird nicht immer reagiert.


positiv aufzunehmen? Ich würde solche Behauptungen gerne belegt sehen. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. frage mal nach und recherchiere.
> Du kommst zu interessanten Ergebnissen.


 Möchtest du uns mit deinen zahlreichen Ergebnissen, wie unfair doch die Moderation vorgeht, erhellen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2014)

> Wenn mir jemand beim spammen auffällt und er schon viele Einträge hat, dann bestrafe ich ihn auch härter, eben weil ich dann keinen Effekt sehe, da die Person es anscheinend nicht gelernt hat.


 Das würde zwar der Kernaussage widersprechen wegen der abgelaufenen Punkte hier, aber ich würde es kaum anders machen. Notorisches Fehlverhalten muss ja anders geahndet werden.


> frage mal nach und recherchiere.
> Du kommst zu interessanten Ergebnissen.


 Generell ist mir die Zeit dafür zu kostbar und im Nachhinein nach möglicherweise gelöschten Postings usw. ergibt es auch kaum einen Sinn.


----------



## mmayr (19. Juli 2014)

@ IncredibleAlk  Eine Fragestellung ist ein personenbezogener Angriff? 3 Punkte dafür? Dazu braucht man nichts mehr sagen.  Vielleicht sagst du auch dazu, dass in besagtem Thread von der angesprochenen Person mindestens 5!!! Mal andere User gemaßregelt wurden, und dass er ständig die gleichen Inhalte gepostet hat. Ach...sorry.... Das waren ja Zitate von einem Moderator, die gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt wurden.  Dann steh dazu, dass es Punkte gerade bei "vorbestraften" früher gibt und laber nicht von Punkten erst nach " Seitenweise OT" und oder nach "unmittelbarer Wiederholung nach Ermahnung"!  Und dann Aussagen, wie wir blocken jede Diskussion durch unseren Ton ab, weil wir uns eure sich ständig wiederholenden Ausreden nicht mehr antun wollen.

Edit: Es führt hier eh zu nichts. Die Moderation hat Recht, Ende und Aus.
Lieber genieß ich meinen Urlaub, als das Kasperltheater hier. Und Tschüss!


----------



## keinnick (19. Juli 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> @ IncredibleAlk
> 
> Eine Fragestellung ist ein personenbezogener Angriff? 3 Punkte dafür?
> Dazu braucht man nichts mehr sagen.



Warum sollte eine Fragestellung kein personenbezogener Angriff sein (können)? Wenn ich jemanden frage "Kann es sein, dass Du ein Idiot bist?" dann kann sich derjenige zu Recht angegriffen fühlen, oder?



mmayr schrieb:


> Edit: Es führt hier eh zu nichts. Die Moderation hat Recht, Ende und Aus.
> Lieber genieß ich meinen Urlaub, als das Kasperltheater hier. Und Tschüss!



Ehrlich gesagt, wundert es mich nicht, dass Du scheinbar regelmäßig aneckst. Du kannst Dir ja solche Seitenhiebe anscheinend nicht verkneifen.


----------



## beren2707 (19. Juli 2014)

@ mmayr: Was beschwerst du dich darüber, dass du drei Punkte dafür hättest bekommen können? Wäre im Rahmen des Möglichen gewesen, aber es war eben nur 1 Punkt wegen SPAM.
Zur Veranschaulichung nochmal die SPAM-Regeln:


			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge*
> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> 
> 
> ...


Und jetzt sei mal ehrlich, wie viel davon trifft auf deinen Beitrag zu?


			
				mmayr schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber fühlst du dich als selbst ernannter Hilfssheriff  hier?
> Auf dein inniges Verhältnis zu PokerClock hast du jetzt oft genug  hingewiesen.



Edit: Wozu also diese "Diskussion", du seist ja so unfair behandelt worden? Der Punkt für SPAM war wirklich allemal gerechtfertigt, ob mit oder ohne lange "Akte".


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Juli 2014)

Wenn jemand zu mir sagt: Das hier ist ein Kasperletheater und ich hab keine Lust mehr, dann kann ich denjenigen auch nicht ernst nehmen, obwohl ich das in meiner offiziellen Position eigentlich müsste. Und ich erwarte von jemanden über 20 Jahre und evtl mit Familie mehr Feingefühl und Umsicht.

Edit: Und ja, wenn jemand sich ständig im Ton vergreift, habe ich keine Lust zu diskutieren. Das ist mir dann auch zu blöd.


----------



## fiesegurke (19. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Keiner wird dich hier anders behandeln weil du vor 2 oder 3 Jahren irgendwas ausgefressen hast und dann korrekt verhalten hast (sogar ich hab ne Karte von 2010 und wurde danach noch Mod) - auch wenn die Karte als abgelaufen noch lesbar ist. [...]


Bewusst vielleicht nicht. (zumindest hoffe ich das)
Unbewusst jedoch sehr wohl. Menschen können da nicht 100% objektiv sein, egal wie sehr sich der betreffende Mod bemüht, es wird unterbewusst sein Urteil beeinflussten.
Auch ob er die Person "mag" oder nicht beeinflusst das erheblich. Genau wie Noten in der Schule ist das einfach unfair. Dazu gibt es auch Studien.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch? DOCH! [...]


Eben nicht. Siehe oben.
Er nutzt es vielleicht nicht mit Absicht, aber es beeinflusst ihn trotzdem und macht damit einen Unterschied.
Genaus so wie es alleine der Nutzername schon tut.
Deshalb müsste man abgelaufene Karten nicht nur komplett löschen, zur Beurteilung des "Verbrechens" müsste der "Täter" auch anonymisiert werden. Erst nach verhängung der Strafe darf der Mod sehen wen er bestraft hat.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Eben nicht! Die Moderation sagt hier doch ganz klar, deutlich und vor allem mehrfach, dass dem halt nicht so ist. Dass sie sich für alte Dinge nicht interessieren. Das überliest du aber einfach und schreibst hier was du willst, obwohl es eben dieser Grundlage entbehrt. [...]


Selbstverständlich schreibt sie das. Was soll sie auch anderes tun?
Aber siehe oben, selbst wenn alle Mods bei allen Usern versuchen absolut objektiv zu beurteilen, sind es immer noch Menschen und Menschen können das einfach nicht.
Abgesehen davon zweifel ich das bei einigen Mods auch an, was später hier jedoch sowieso zugegeben wurde:


MalkavianChild schrieb:


> [...] Wenn mir jemand beim spammen auffällt und er schon viele Einträge hat, dann bestrafe ich ihn auch härter, eben weil ich dann keinen Effekt sehe, da die Person es anscheinend nicht gelernt hat. [...]





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> [...]In abgeschwächter Form machen das etwa die Kollegen im Luxx:
> Da gibts zwei Karten, dann ne Sperre und dann den Permabann. Das ist wesentlich einfacher für uns - wenn ich mir den Seitenhieb erlauben darf auch deswegen weil dann die meisten die hier kritisieren längst gebannt wären. [...]


Ist natürlich sehr praktisch jetzt auf die härteren Regeln anderer Foren zu zeigen.
Bleibt noch die Frage: Was muss ich im Luxx alles anstellen, bis mal ein Mod eingreift und wie viele Karten habe ich für das gleiche Benehmen hier schon bekommen?



Cleriker schrieb:


> mmayr,
> Ich bin auch meistens bei diesen vermeintlichen fanboy-theads dabei. Angezählt wurde ich aber noch nicht und ich bin nicht weniger lange hier als du. Ich respektiere aber die hier geltenden Regeln und das allein reicht um hier glücklich zu sein.
> Auch rede ich sicherlich keinem nach Nase, dafür bin ich viel zu eigen. Ich hab allerdings keine Lust in irgendwelchen threads dauernd provoziert zu werden von Leuten, die nur ihre Punkte ablaufen lassen und dann wieder weiter machen. Deshalb und weil es bei mir ohne Mühe ganz gut funktioniert, stimme ich der Moderation und den anderen Usern hier zu und möchte, dass sich auch andere etwas am Riemen reißen. Das ist doch hier schließlich ein miteinander und da muss nun mal jeder auch etwas Rücksicht nehmen und Toleranz zeigen.


Ich handhabe es hierzu jetzt wie du, reiße mich am riemen und schreibe dazu sonst garnichts.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juli 2014)

Ein neu erstellter Account der als ersten Post sofort im Beschwerdethread dermaßen loslegt?
Und dabei auch noch erwähnt dass er hier schon viele Karten bekommen hat?
Ein Schelm wer Böses denkt. 

Der Übersichtlichkeit halber (weil man uns sonst wieder Zensur unterstellt) bleibt der Post des offensichtlichsten Zweitaccounts 2014 stehen auch wenn der Account dann weg ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juli 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Und ja, wenn jemand sich ständig im Ton vergreift, habe ich keine Lust zu diskutieren. Das ist mir dann auch zu blöd.


 Wie beurteilst du denn, ob Er/Sie/Es sich im Ton vergreift? MAn kann auch einen netten Post voller Hass in die Tastatur hämmern und einen "-Smiley" setzen und vor seinem PC kochen. Oder beziehst du es dann auf die Formulierung?


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> offensichtlichsten Zweitaccounts 2014


 Noch ist das Jahr nicht rum.


----------



## mmayr (19. Juli 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand beim spammen auffällt und er schon viele Einträge hat, dann bestrafe ich ihn auch härter, eben weil ich dann keinen Effekt sehe, da die Person es anscheinend nicht gelernt hat.



Das steht im kompletten Gegensatz zu den Behauptungen der Moderation hier. 
Genau das ist der Widerspruch auf den ich die ganze Zeit hinaus will! 
Ihr handelt anders, als ihr hier ständig behauptet!

Hat man keinen absoluten Beweis in der Hand, wird abgestritten, denunziert, das Gegenteil behauptet und man wird der Lüge beschuldigt.

Ich gebe zu, das hat mich verärgert und dementsprechend habe ich geantwortet. 
Hätte MalcavianChild nicht selbst den Beweis erbracht, würde immer noch abgestritten werden.

Das entspricht auch meiner Aussage, dass die Moderation immer Recht habe. 
ICH hatte Recht, es wurde aber immer ich als der Idiot ( danke Malcavian, ich kenn den Spruch ) abgestempelt. Die gesamte Moderation hier hat sich zusammengerottet und Treshold, mich und andere der Lüge bezichtigt, weil wir aufzeigen wollten, was Malcavian nun bestätigt hat.

Und nein, eine Frage ist keine Behauptung und somit auch kein personenbezogener Angriff.
"Bist du dumm?" ist nicht das Gleiche wie "Du bist dumm!"

Ach ja MalcavianChild, kümmere dich nicht um meine familiäre Situation oder mein Alter. 

Somit ist die Sache für mich erledigt. Es ging mir NIE um den Punkt, den ich kassiert habe. Es ging mir immer um die widersprüchliche Vorgangsweise. Das aufzuzeigen ist aber schwer, weil niemand der Moderatoren hier auch nur im entferntesten einen möglichen Widerspruch gelten lässt. Lieber wird zig mal gerechtfertigt, schöngeredet, aufgrund der Vorgeschichte niedergemacht und der Lüge bezichtigt.


Vielleicht hat das Ganze auch etwas Gutes: Einheitlichere Vorgehensweise aller Moderatoren

Somit bin ich hier endgültig raus. Zumindest in Bezug auf DIESES Thema.


----------



## Buxxdehude (19. Juli 2014)

Im Luxx soll es strenger zugehen? 

Habe ich gänzlich gegenteilige Erfahrung machen müssen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2014)

Er hat aber nicht erwähnt in welchem Zusammenhang. Wenn ich permanent spamme und dafür auch schon mehrfach den Karnickelfangschlag bekommen habe dann darf man sich nicht wundern das man bei gleichem Delikt schneller eine Infektion holt.
 Wenn man meint was zu Unrecht bekommen zu haben der hat ja die Möglichkeit an entsprechender Stelle zu beschweren, aber generell hat er recht weil man sich doch mal die Regeln zu eigen macht und Vorsicht walten lässt. Man hat den Regeln beim Eintritt zugestimmt und die Auslegung ist nun mal Hausrecht und wie ein Mod den Ermessensspielraum nutzt ist seine persönliche Sache. Wobei es ja auch Sachen gibt die keiner alleine entscheidet sondern mit den anderen diskutiert wird.
 Alles hier erwähnte ist rein fiktiv und auf keine Person bezogen


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2014)

mmayr,
das härter bezieht sich doch nur auf den ansonsten milderen Umgang. Mehr als die Regeln vorschreiben, gibt's aber trotzdem noch nicht. Vielleicht wird hier einfach aneinander vorbei geredet und nicht mehr?

Also statt das der Moderator ein x-tes mal ein Auge zu drückt, hält er sich an die Regel und verteilt einen Punkt. Dabei ist er aber auch wieder nett und gibt nur einen, statt der möglichen drei.

Deshalb hast du zum Teil Recht, aber auch die Moderation. Sie greifen nämlich nicht übermäßig hart durch, sind sogar noch weich, aber dabei härter, als bei ersttätern. Das Schreiben die Regeln aber vor.


----------



## McZonk (20. Juli 2014)

Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Habe ich gänzlich gegenteilige Erfahrung machen müssen.


 Du hast hier noch keinerlei Warnung geschweige denn Verwarnung. Worauf beziehst du deinen Vergleich?


----------



## DaStash (20. Juli 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Deshalb hast du zum Teil Recht, aber auch die Moderation. Sie greifen nämlich nicht übermäßig hart durch, sind sogar noch weich, aber dabei härter, als bei ersttätern. Das Schreiben die Regeln aber vor.


Das widerspricht aber der hier getätigten mod Aussage, das man lange abgelaufene Karten nicht berücksichtigt. Des Weiteren wurde das ja hier jetzt sogar offiziell zugegeben, was mich wundert,  da es noch ein paar Seiten zuvor offiziell abgestritten wurde. Deckt sich aber zu mindestens mit meinem Anliegen hier.

@mods
Habt ihr das Thema mit der Verjährung und Löschung jetzt auf der Agenda? Ist ja hier in dem Streitgespräch leider total untergegangen.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juli 2014)

Hier wurde nur zugegeben, dass auf ein hohes Punktekonto eine entsprechende Reaktion kommt, da sich ja kein Lerneffekt einstellt und nicht, dass lange abgelaufene Karten die Entscheidungen der Mods direkt beeinflussen. 

PS: Und eine Frage kann natürlich eine Beleidigung sein.


----------



## Malkav85 (20. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie beurteilst du denn, ob Er/Sie/Es sich im Ton vergreift? MAn kann auch einen netten Post voller Hass in die Tastatur hämmern und einen "-Smiley" setzen und vor seinem PC kochen. Oder beziehst du es dann auf die Formulierung?


Ja, ich beziehe mich da auf die Formulierung. Schließlich kann ich nicht hellsehen  Und wenn sich jemand rethorisch gut ausdrücken kann, dann wird es sehr schwierig das eigentliche Befinden herauszufiltern.



mmayr schrieb:


> Das steht im kompletten Gegensatz zu den Behauptungen der Moderation hier.
> Genau das ist der Widerspruch auf den ich die ganze Zeit hinaus will!
> Ihr handelt anders, als ihr hier ständig behauptet!


Da kann ich jetzt nur von mir persönlich reden: Ich habe nie behauptet, das ich exakt zu 100% objektiv sein kann. Das ist menschlich nicht möglich. Es wird immer Situationen geben, in denen man subjektiv entscheidet. ABER: Wenn dies passiert und sich der User ungerecht behandelt fühlt (natürlich zu recht), dann gibt es das Beschwerdeforum. Und ich stehe auch zu meinen Fehlern. 



> Ich gebe zu, das hat mich verärgert und dementsprechend habe ich geantwortet.
> Hätte MalcavianChild nicht selbst den Beweis erbracht, würde immer noch abgestritten werden.


Meinst du jetzt den Vorfall, mit objektiv und subjektiv?



> Das entspricht auch meiner Aussage, dass die Moderation immer Recht habe.
> ICH hatte Recht, es wurde aber immer ich als der Idiot ( danke Malcavian, ich kenn den Spruch ) abgestempelt. Die gesamte Moderation hier hat sich zusammengerottet und Treshold, mich und andere der Lüge bezichtigt, weil wir aufzeigen wollten, was Malcavian nun bestätigt hat.


Moment. Ich habe hier nur für mich gesprochen. Und Fakten nennen oder zu sagen "das ist gelogen" sind zwei verschiedene Schuhe 



> Und nein, eine Frage ist keine Behauptung und somit auch kein personenbezogener Angriff.
> "Bist du dumm?" ist nicht das Gleiche wie "Du bist dumm!"


Dann geh mal bitte zu einem Polizisten und frage ihn, ob er dumm sei. Ich würde gerne wissen, was er dann macht.


> Ach ja MalcavianChild, kümmere dich nicht um meine familiäre Situation oder mein Alter.


Das steht mir auch gar nicht zu. Ich bin lediglich der Auffassung das, wenn jemand eine Familie hat oder ein bestimmtes Alter, das diese Person dann auch von der Lebenserfahrung her etwas gemächlicher ist und auch in gewissen Situationen eine Routine hat und entsprechend besonnen reagiert. War nicht allein auf dich bezogen. Dafür von mir eine Entschuldigung, falls du das so aufgefasst hast.



> Vielleicht hat das Ganze auch etwas Gutes: Einheitlichere Vorgehensweise aller Moderatoren


Im Kern schon, aber bei den vielen Meldungen können wir nicht jede im Kollektiv beraten, sonst müssten wir für jede Forenabteilung 10 Mods anstellen  



DaStash schrieb:


> Das widerspricht aber der hier getätigten mod Aussage, das man lange abgelaufene Karten nicht berücksichtigt. Des Weiteren wurde das ja hier jetzt sogar offiziell zugegeben, was mich wundert,  da es noch ein paar Seiten zuvor offiziell abgestritten wurde. Deckt sich aber zu mindestens mit meinem Anliegen hier.
> 
> @mods
> Habt ihr das Thema mit der Verjährung und Löschung jetzt auf der Agenda? Ist ja hier in dem Streitgespräch leider total untergegangen.
> ...



Ja, das Thema mit der Verjährung wird intern besprochen. Ist doch ganz praktisch, wenn mir so ein Fehler unterläuft. So kommt eine weitere Verbesserung ins Reglement


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Juli 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hier wurde nur zugegeben, dass auf ein hohes Punktekonto eine entsprechende Reaktion kommt, da sich ja kein Lerneffekt einstellt und nicht, dass lange abgelaufene Karten die Entscheidungen der Mods direkt beeinflussen.



So schaut's aus. Natürlich wird ein Wiederholungstäter, der binnen weniger Monate mehrfach wegen ähnlicher Verstöße auffällt mit anderen Mitteln konfrontiert, als der Ersttäter. Das ist in der ordentlichen Gerichtsbarkeit nicht anders. Auf der anderen Seite sind Wiederholungen von Verstößen uns (bewusst) vollkommen egal, wenn ein entsprechender Zeitraum zwischen den jeweiligen Verstößen liegt. Genau deswegen habe ich persönlich auch gar kein Problem damit, wenn man automatisiert uralte Karten entsorgt. Es ist allenfalls fraglich wann "uralt" vorliegt. 

Selbst wenn es automatisiert nicht realisierbar ist, würde ich eine entsprechende Forenregel vorschlagen, die dem jeweiligen User die Möglichkeit gibt ab einer festen Frist die Löschung vornehmen zu lassen. Stephan wird die Mehrarbeit schon überleben.


----------



## Buxxdehude (20. Juli 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Du hast hier noch keinerlei Warnung geschweige denn Verwarnung. Worauf beziehst du deinen Vergleich?


 
Nun ja. 

Wenn man die Geflogenheiten des hwluxx kennt und dann im neuen Forum direkt über einen: Admin / User - Forumskrach Thread stößt; dann bewerte ich das so, wie ich es in meinem von dir zitieren Post getan habe.


----------



## McZonk (20. Juli 2014)

Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Wenn man die Geflogenheiten des hwluxx kennt und dann im neuen Forum direkt über einen: Admin / User - Forumskrach Thread stößt; dann bewerte ich das so, wie ich es in meinem von dir zitieren Post getan habe.





Buxxdehude schrieb:


> *Habe ich* gänzlich *gegenteilige Erfahrung machen müssen*.


 
 Du schließt also aufgrund anderer Postings von einer Hand voll User auf das allgemeine Forumsklima und formulierst es auch noch so, als hättest du persönlich diese Erfahrungen machen müssen? Na klasse, hier müssen wir nicht weiter diskutieren denke ich...


----------



## Buxxdehude (20. Juli 2014)

Naja ziemlich ot, habe dich mal gemeldet. 

Es ging einzig darum:

Es wurde geschrieben: im hardwareluxx würde es strenger zugehen.
Durch meine eigene Erfahrung im Luxx + das hier von Alteingesessenen ein Problemthread eröffnet wurde, komme ich zu dem schluss, dass dem nicht so ist.


----------



## Malkav85 (20. Juli 2014)

Ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber wenn du zu 95% im Luxx unterwegs bist und nur zu 5% hier im Forum, dann behaupte ich mal, das du leider nur eine sehr oberflächliche Sachlage kennst.

Hier ist halt (leider) ein anderes Klientel vorhanden, was den Moderationsaufwandt angeht. Vielleicht lassen die Mods im Luxx halt mehr durchgehen. Wer weiss das schon. Dort kann man schließlich auch im MP Sachen verkaufen, ohne Bilder einzustellen. Ganz egal, ob der Verkäufer evtl die Ware besitzt oder nicht. Und es gibt auch genug User die im Luxx sind und hier kräftig gegen PCGHX stänkern. Aber das sind auch welche, die wohl grundsätzlich in ihrem Leben den Fehler bei anderen suchen.


----------



## DaStash (20. Juli 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hier wurde nur zugegeben, dass auf ein hohes Punktekonto eine entsprechende Reaktion kommt, da sich ja kein Lerneffekt einstellt und nicht, dass lange abgelaufene Karten die Entscheidungen der Mods direkt beeinflussen.
> 
> PS: Und eine Frage kann natürlich eine Beleidigung sein.



Nun gut.  Aus Malkav seiner Aussage geht nicht direkt hervor was er damit meint. Laufende oder abgelaufene Einträge?! Aber das ist auch nicht so wichtig, da ja zugegebener Maßen in beiden Fällen so gehandelt wird, deshalb ja auch mein Anliegen.  

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2014)

Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Naja ziemlich ot, habe dich mal gemeldet.



Mit welcher Begründung? Ich sehe da nix was so etwas rechtfertigen würde


----------



## Buxxdehude (20. Juli 2014)

@Child

Ja verstehe was du meinst. 

Bin gar nicht mehr im luxx unterwegs .^_^.

Wie gesagt, allein aus der Tatsache, dass hier so ein Aufstand entstanden ist, habe ich mir meine Meinung gebildet.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mit welcher Begründung? Ich sehe da nix was so etwas rechtfertigen würde



Ich empfand seinen Beitrag nicht zum
Thema gehörend, weil er einfach nur dazu diente gegen meine Meinung/Feststellung zu wettern. Deswegen fühlte ich mich persönlich angegangen und habe ihn gemeldet.

Warum muss das breitgetreten werden?
Bzw. warum muss ich mich dafür rechtfertigen?

Das ist das selbe wie wenn hier jemand etwas schreibt und jemand anderes fühlt sich angegriffen/beleidigt. 
Vielleicht war es gar nicht so gemeint, aber es zählt halt wie es beim gegenüber ankommt.


----------



## mmayr (20. Juli 2014)

MalcavianChild, ich bewundere dich, dass du trotz unseres "Disputes" die Größe besitzt, eine Entschuldigung auszusprechen. 
Ich schließe mich hier gleich an und reiche dir/euch die Hand zur Versöhnung.

Ich habe dadurch, wenn auch im Streit, einen kleinen Einblick in eure Arbeitsweise erhalten und muss zähneknirschend zugeben, dass das meiste von dem was ihr macht, schon Hand und Fuß hat. 
Lediglich die Bereitschaft, die Möglichkeit eines Fehlers eurerseits wenigstens in Betracht zu ziehen, ist/war bis dato quasi nicht vorhanden. 
Behaltet diese Option wenigstens im Augenwinkel.


----------



## Malkav85 (20. Juli 2014)

Danke für deinen Post. 

Es ist bei Fehlern zugeben wie bei vielen Dingen im alltäglichen Leben: entweder der Gegenüber nimmt es an, oder es wird darauf rumgeritten und als Schwäche ausgelegt. 

Als kurzes Beispiel möchte ich die Diskussion wegen der Signatur bringen. Dort hatte ich einen mehr oder weniger kleinen Disput mit einem User, weil ich seine Signatur bemängelte (ich weiss leider nicht mehr genau, was der Grund war...wahrscheinlich zu lang oder ein unpassender Satz). Jedoch war es am Anfang so, das sich der User dann wehement gegen jede Aussage meiner Kollegen gestemmt hat und nicht zugänglich war. Letzten Endes aber kamen wir zu dem Punkt, das er meinen Fehler annahm, das Gespräch mit allen Kollegen ebenfalls als fruchtbar sah und die Diskussion somit positiv zuende ging.


----------



## longtom (20. Juli 2014)

Ich hab auch schon nen Punkt bekommen (Push ohne Inhalt) ,nur weil ich geschrieben hab "Thread kann Geschlossen werden". Weiß zwar bis heute nicht für was der Push gewesen sein sollte war ja längst alles Verkauft aber der Punktevergeber wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben .


----------



## McZonk (20. Juli 2014)

@longtom:

auch wenn wir Einzelheiten nicht in der Öffentlichkeit diskutieren, ist der Irrtum dem du unterliegst sicherlich schnell auch hier direkt im Thread ausgeräumt:

Du bekamst diese Verwarnung für dein Posting "Pusch" (#28) im Threadverlauf, welcher nach ca. 6h deines letzten Posts im Thread entstand und damit gegen die 24h-Pushregel der MP-Regeln verstößt. Falls du zu dem Fall weitere Fragen hast, eröffne bitte einen Thread im entsprechenden Unterforum: *Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen*


----------



## beren2707 (20. Juli 2014)

Entschuldigt bitte im Voraus die Textlänge, aber ich dachte, es wäre vlt. für einige Diskutanten hier interessant, etwas ausführlicher in die Sichtweise der einzelnen Beteiligten einzutauchen (also bitte das Verfasste auf mich einschränken). Da ich selbst erst seit etwas mehr als zwei Wochen Moderator bin, wollte ich ein paar Sachen loswerden, die mir (aus meiner Sicht als "Frischling" im Moderatorenteam) wichtig erscheinen.

Wenn ich bspw. einen User vor mir habe, der zum dritten oder vierten Mal innerhalb kurzer Zeit wiederholt gegen die Bilderpflicht im Marktplatz verstößt, ist es doch logisch, dass ich diesem direkt wieder eine rote Karte inkl. dringender Mahnung, sich doch bitte die Marktplatzregeln zu Gemüte zu führen, verpasse, oder etwa nicht?  Dass man bei einem User mit zig Verstößen gegen ein und dieselbe Regel härter vorgeht als bei einem Neuling, der noch keinerlei Vergehen hat (der bekäme dann von mir eine gelbe Karte + freundlichem Hinweis auf die Regeln), liegt doch in der Natur der Sache.

Ich persönlich kann dieses Argument bzgl. des Löschens von Karten ehrlich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen - die Argumentation bzgl. "wer lange dabei ist, hat auch automatisch Karten" ist ja längst (auch von unabhängiger Userseite) widerlegt. Außerdem: Wenn bspw. ein User im Laufe seines Daseins zigfach Karten wegen SPAM bekommt (inkl. Übergängen in personenbezogene Angriffe), glaubt ihr denn nicht, dass man sich diesen User merkt und beim nächsten gleichartigen Vergehen wieder entsprechend mit einer roten Karte versieht? Außerdem möchte ich es nochmal gesagt haben: Um für SPAM eine rote Karte zu bekommen (mit einem einzigen Punkt) muss man schon (zumindest bei mir) wirklich massiv spammen oder eben wiederholt SPAM-Beiträge mit der Hauptintention "Stunk" von sich lassen. Ich habe in den letzten paar Tagen ca. ~50-75 SPAM-Postings gelöscht, dabei gabs fast immer nur eine Ermahnung im Thread, dass jetzt doch bitte zum Topic zurückgekehrt werden soll. Nur in -aus Sicht der Forenregeln und meiner Umsetzung derselben - eklatanten Fällen gabs auch mal ein Kärtchen.

@ Buxxdehude: Das Melden eines Beitrages ist sinnvoll, wenn es nachvollziehbare Gründe dafür gibt. Sich in einem Diskussions-Thread mit den Inhalten der Argumentation des Gegenübers auseinanderzusetzen und sich gegebenenfalls rechtfertigen zu müssen, sollte klar sein. 

@ mmayr: Dass wir nicht unfehlbar sind, haben wir ja auch nie behauptet. Gerade dafür gibts ja die diversen Möglichkeiten der Verständigung bzgl. moderativer Entscheidungen im Forum. Natürlich nehmen wir auch Karten zurück, wenn diese unangebracht sind. Jedoch war es in dieser Debatte häufig so, dass "uns" pauschal unfaires Verhalten vorgeworfen wurde, es dabei jedoch selten konkret wurde. Wir versuchen nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zu handeln und die Durchsetzung der Forenregeln mit den entsprechenden Mitteln zu erreichen, um das (an sich gute) Forenklima aufrechtzuhalten. Aber es ist natürlich klar: Wir sind letztlich auch nur Menschen und machen auch Fehler. Genau deswegen sind unsere Entscheidungen auch nicht für die Ewigkeit in Stein gemeißelt, genau deswegen gibt es einen Dialog.

Leider entsteht hier auch für Außenstehende irgendwie schnell der Eindruck, wir seien "böse" Mods und die armen, verdienten Forenmitglieder würden unter dieser unfairen "Herrschaft" leiden (überspitzt formuliert). Dass es dabei größtenteils darum geht, dass sich einzelne User ungerecht behandelt fühlen, weil sie eben schon sehr viele Vergehen gesammelt haben oder die Ahndung dieser Vergehen nicht nachvollziehen können, fällt dabei öfters unter den Tisch. Die schweigende Mehrheit der User findet ja auch gar nicht den Weg hierher, denn sie haben schlichtweg nur Kontakt zu den Mods, wenn diese ihnen als User begegnen (was oft vergessen wird, denn wir alle sind letztlich User dieses Forums). Es dürfte auch einige Fälle geben, in denen User auch bei Fehlentscheidungen der Moderation positiv über die Moderation berichten könnten, weil sie bspw. in einen Dialog getreten sind und Fehler der Moderation (die passieren, das ist doch klar) deswegen behoben werden konnten. Auch diese melden sich hier selten bis nie, denn es ist wie so oft im Leben: Wer zufrieden ist, der schweigt.

Es wäre daher schön, wenn die zum Teil verbissene "Freund-Feind"-Einteilung etwas aufgelockert und im konstruktiven Austausch eine Verbesserung des Miteinanders im Forum erzielt würde - denn das sollte letztlich das Ziel aller Beteiligten sein, so denke ich zumindest.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## Buxxdehude (20. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> @ Buxxdehude: Das Melden eines Beitrages ist sinnvoll, wenn es nachvollziehbare Gründe dafür gibt. Sich in einem Diskussions-Thread mit den Inhalten der Argumentation des Gegenübers auseinanderzusetzen und sich gegebenenfalls rechtfertigen zu müssen, sollte klar sein.
> 
> 
> beren2707


Achso, dann muss ich mich natürlich entschuldigen.
Ich wusste nicht, dass es in Ordnung ist, das man meiner persönlichen Meinung/Erfahrung mit persönlichen Sticheleien und ohne jedwede Argumente entgegnen darf.

Nochmal der Verlauf: Ich habe auf die Aussage geantwortet, dass es im HwLuxx strenger zugehen soll, da man dort schneller gebannt werden würde. 
Auf der Tatsache beruhend, dass ich im Hwluxx schon länger angemeldet bin (genau so lange wie hier), also durch persönliche Erfahrung, kann ich das entkräften. Man kann nicht nur aufgrund einer aufgestellten Regel auf die wirkliche Strenge schließen. 
Weiter habe ich darauf verwiesen, dass es eher umgekehrt ist (was nichts schlimmes bedeutet), da dieser Thread hier existiert, welcher aus den Beweggründen (abgelesen in Post#1) entstanden ist, die besagen, dass Admins hier zu streng handeln würden.

Gerade in diesem Thread hier ging es doch gerade darum, dass Beleidigungen immer relativ sind, weil man nie genau weiß, wie der gegenüber reagiert. Mancher ist härter gesotten, manch anderer nimmt sich das gleiche aber sehr zu Herzen.

Ich reagiere gerne darauf, wenn sich jemand mit meiner Argumentation auseinandersetzt. Diese Bereitschaft endet aber an folgendem Punkt, wenn ich persönlich mit "Mit dir macht es keinen Sinn zu diskutieren" angegangen werde.
Ebenso verfahre ich, wenn jemand bestrebt ist, mein Persönliches Empfinden zu denunzieren, weil er selber meint, ich wäre nicht fähig mir darüber ein Urteil zu bilden.


----------



## BertB (20. Juli 2014)

die existenz dieses threads spricht eigentlich für die kulanz und zugänglichkeit der moderation,
dass die sich überhaupt vorschläge anhören, wie sie ihr regelsystem handhaben sollen, ist erstaunlich genug

mal ehrlich: die seite gehört einem unternehmen,
das ist keine demokratische veranstaltung, muss es auch nicht sein

woanders würde, wie schon oft erwähnt, aufs hausrecht verwiesen, und die querköpfe wären schnell für immer draußen,
und diskussion zum thema gäbs in der form sicher auch nicht überall

ich würde, auch im sinne der mehrfach vorbelasteten, alle karten weiterhin speichern,
sonst kann auch schnell geschehen, dass der ein oder andere moderator im hinterkopf hat, dass einer viele karten hatte,
vielleicht wars aber gar nicht so dolle schlimm, oder mehrere "lappalien", die auch zusammen weniger wiegen, als 2-3 üble persönliche angriffe,
die erscheinen dann in der verzerrten erinnerung aber vielleicht größer als angemessen
frei machen von persönlöichen einschätzungen, "objektivität" im sinne von 1 zu 1 nach vorschrift, gibts bei echten menschen, und der beurteilung von texten, sowieso nicht,
ist immer alles subjektiv und interpretierbar

schwarz auf weiß dokumentiert wie bisher halte ich daher für sehr sinnvoll

generell bin ich sehr froh über dass geringe maß an hässlichem streit im forum
zügel lockern halte ich für keine gute idee
gibt genug foren, wo geschumpfen und beleidigt wird, dass es kracht,
muss ich hier nicht haben,
wer das will, kann ja zusätzlich dort sein unwesen treiben


----------



## Malkav85 (20. Juli 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ich würde, auch im sinne der mehrfach vorbelasteten, alle karten weiterhin speichern,
> sonst kann auch schnell geschehen, dass der ein oder andere moderator im hinterkopf hat, dass einer viele karten hatte,
> vielleicht wars aber gar nicht so dolle schlimm, *oder mehrere "lappalien"*,[...]


 
Daher haben wir die Möglichkeit die entsprechenden verwarnten Posts uns nochmal anzusehen und selbst (oder im Kollektiv) zu entscheiden, ob es sich um ein ähnlich (harmloses) Vergehen handelt, oder ob es schon mal schlimm ausgeartet ist.


----------



## BertB (20. Juli 2014)

genau,
ist doch besser, als sich halb an was zu erinnern,
was eventuell vielleicht ganz anders war, aber leider gelöscht


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2014)

Ich finde es auch eher positiv, also im Sinne der User und der Sache zuträglich. Ich kann beim besten Willen nichts positives daran sehen, diese Historie einfach zu löschen.

Ziel ist es ja, dass man überhaupt keine Karten bekommt. Dann ist auch egal, ob man noch etliche, alte Karten hat, oder überhaupt keine. Bekommt man keine neue Karte, haben die alten auch keine Auswirkungen.
Handelt man sich eine ein, ist es mMn auch okay, wenn diese entsprechend der Regeln geahndet wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Die "nicht mehr gewerteten" Punkte beeinflussen niemanden, da sie nach Sachlage vergeben werden und nur "aktive" Punkte haben Einfluss auf die Folgen von weiteren Delikten, wie den Führerscheinentzug etc.. Hier aber hat der Status "abgelaufen" keinerlei Relevanz, ...


 
Wenn der keine Relevanz hätte, dann könnte so mancher aktiver Teilnehmer dieser Diskussion hier nicht posten, weil er aufgrund seiner Jahre alten Punkte gesperrt wäre. So sind diese abgelaufen...




DaStash schrieb:


> Und genau das meine ich.


 
Das meinteste du? Er beschreibt einen vierten Regelverstoß binnen zwei Jahren. Du sprachst von Personen, die sich "jahrelang" nichts mehr zu Schulden haben kommen lassen. Wenn letzteres "genau" ersteres meint, dann bitte ich um etwas Nachsicht mit der Moderation, wenn wir deine Posts nicht gleich beim ersten Mal richtig auffassen.




DaStash schrieb:


> @Olstyle
> Als PN und der Vorteil wäre das lange verjährte Karten keinen direkten oder indirekten Einfluss auf aktuelle Bewertungen hätten.


 
Das währe nicht der Fall. Wenn wir auf PN umstellen würden, gäbe es genau zwei Möglichkeiten:
- sofortige Verjährung bzw. Versekundung, weil eben keine Erfassung mehr besteht
- gar keine Form von Ablauf, weil wir alles noch einmal handschriftlich in einem internen Thread dokumentieren müssen, der naturgemäß nicht vergisst.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich will es dir mal an einem Beispiel verdeutlichen:
> Ein User bekommt für einen eher belanglosen Spamm eine gelbe Karte.
> Nach 12 Monaten macht er wieder irgendwas, das noch belangloser ist.
> Der Mod schaut aber auf sein Profil und sieht die Gelbe Karte.
> Promt beeinflusst ihn das und er vergibt eine rote Karte obwohl der Spamm wirklich nicht überragend ist.



Dein Beispiel ist fernab jeden Praxisbezuges. Eine einzelne gelbe Karte vor 12 Monaten berücksichtigt kein Mod und selbst bei einer 6 Monate alten dürfte, gerade bei so einer Sammelkategorie wie "Spam", erstmal nachgeguckt werden, wie der damalige Fall denn genau aussah - und wenn er "eher belanglos" war (wieso gabs dann überhaupt ne Ermahnung in deinem Beispiel?  ), dann führt das sicherlich nicht zur Strafverschärfung.



> Der User hat leider in einem Thread gepostet der gerade ausgeartet ist -- ohne dessen Schuld oder zutun -- und kriegt halt "sein Fell weg".



Ohne eignes zutun kriegt hier niemand seine Butter vom Brot gezogen, hör auf mit solchen Unterstellungen.



> Gäbe es diese gelbe Karte gar nicht hätte der Moderator mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit den Post einfach so gelöscht ohne eine Konsequenz.



Ohne gelbe Karten hätte es für einen Regelverstoß offensichtlich eine rote Karte gegeben.



> Das halte ich für sinnvoller. Das mag zwar aufwändiger sein aber Moderator sein ist ja auch kein Murmelspiel.



Sondern ein Ehrenamt, dass so ausgestaltet wird, dass es mit der aus der Community rekrutierbaren Manpower zu bewältigen ist.



> Wenn man jetzt gehässig ist könnte man den Tipp anheften doch das gesamte Forum zu schließen -- das würde den moderativen Aufwand ganz reduzieren.


 
Wenn man ökonomisch ist -und PCGH ist ein Unternehmen- wäre genau das die Option, die ergriffen wird, wenn das Forum mit den verfügbaren Mitteln nicht mehr moderierbar ist. Und das ist keineswegs so überzogen, wie es sich anhört. Der Nachrichtenteil von Yahoo.de hatte von iirc 2003 an rund 3 Jahre lang keine Kommentarfunktion mehr, weil die Moderation den Trollen nicht her wurde.
Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass lange vor diesem Schritt, der allen schadet, hier erstmal ganz andere Kaliber von Sanktionsmöglichkeiten getestet werden würden...




Bobi schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung dass die Punkte zu spät ablaufen, ich habe aktuell 3 Punkte, wovon einer in 2 Wochen abläuft, einer im Dezember, und einer erst im April 2015.
> 
> Den letzten Punkt bekam ich im November 2013, das heißt ich muss 17 Monate (!!!) warten bis dieser Punkt erlischt.
> 
> Ich finde das zu krass und doch verbesserungswürdig.



Naheliegend wäre es dann, wenn du dein Verhalten verbessern würdest. Wenn du nach zwei nachdrücklichen Hinweisen zzgl. Ermahnungen zzgl. etwaiger PNs/Hinweisen in Threads immer noch keinen Anlass gesehen hast, den Teil der Forenregeln, der dir "entfallen" war, nachzulesen und zu beachten, dann brauchst du dich nicht zu wundern, wenn eine dritte Ermahnung ergeht. Sinn von roten Karten ist nicht, dass der bepunktete sie schön findet. Der Sinn besteht darin, nicht-hoffnungslosen Fällen klar zu machen, wo die Grenzen liegen, damit diese in Zukunft eingehalten werden. Und zwar immer.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Weil du das so siehst?
> Deine Meinung steht also über alle anderen?



Dies ist ein Diskussionsforum. Es dient dem Meinungsaustausch. Wenn du keine Meinungen austauschen möchtest, sondern mit dem reden, der über allen anderen steht, dann hör auf hier zu posten und schreib eine Mail an den Chef.red.




Bobi schrieb:


> Definiere mir mal bitte Spam, nicht jeder kleine Offtopic Post sollte als Spam bewertet werden.



Sollen wir nur eine zufällige Auswahl von Offtopic als Offtopic kategorisieren?




Bobi schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit dem Auto ist sehr unpassend.
> Es geht hier nicht um Leben oder Tod.



So wichtig, wie manche Details zu sein scheinen, muss es wohl mindestens um Genozid gehen.




> Ich finde eine 6 Monatsfrist passend, falls der User sich ständig daneben benimmt wird er in diesen 6 Monaten garantiert wieder Punkte bekommen und letztendlich auch gebannt.



Bei einem User, der sich in kurzer Zeit 4+ mal in gleicher Weise daneben benommen hat, stellt sich die Frage nicht mehr, ob er sich "ständig" daneben benimmt. Das macht er definitiv. Fraglich ist nur noch, ob er sich auch in Zukunft ständig daneben benehmen wird, oder ob noch Hoffnung auf Besserung besteht. Bislang gehen wir, insbesondere bei eher kleineren Verstößen davon aus, dass letzteres der Fall ist und der User zu einem wertvollen Bestandteil der Community werden könnte, ehe er größere Störungen verursacht. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, plädierst du dafür, dass wir User mit einer gewissen dichte von Verstößen statt dessen lieber direkt bannen sollen?




Bobi schrieb:


> Fast jeder lange aktive User hier hat Punkte



Kann ich nicht bestätigen und ich glaube, ich habe einen (unfairen) Wissensvorsprung bei diesem Punkt.



> Wegen kleinsten Offtopic Beiträgen sollte es keine Punkte geben, den Post einfach löschen mit einer netten Bemerkung dass es fehl am Platz war, oder kleine Offtopic Beiträge einfach dulden wenn sich der Thread in keine falsche Richtung dreht.



Letzteres ist gängige Praxis (schon allein wegen dem Aufwand, der mit moderativen Maßnahmen einhergeht  ), aber der "wenn" Teil ist in manchen Themenbereichen halt kaum gegeben, das zeigt die Erfahrung. Bei z.B. allem, was in Richtung "AMD vs." geht, kann man entweder wenig OT im Keim ersticken, oder man kann eine Stunde später den Thread wegen verdammt viel OT, Flame, Beleidigungen, etc. schließen und mühsam grundsanieren.
Was wir wählen sollte klar sein. Und wir werden dabei garantiert auch weiterhin Regelverstöße entsprechend ahnden und nicht einfach zensieren (den nichts weiter ist löschen). Genau genommen ist letzteres ein ziemlicher Notbehelf, den es tunlichst zu vermeiden gilt und der primär nur dann zum Einsatz kommt, wenn weitere Reaktionen auf ein Post zu erwarten wären oder wenn die Spam-Menge bereits so groß ist, dass die Diskussion gestört ist.



> Gerade bei Usern die hier länger registriert sind sollte man vorsichtiger zu Werke gehen, bei neue registrierten Usern die in erster Linie trollen wollen kann die Punktekeule von mir aus kommen.



Verständlich, dass ein User mit deinem Anmeldedatum für so eine Regelung plädiert. In der Praxis werden wir aber sicherlich weiterhin eher bei denjenigen Milde walten lassen, die wahrscheinlich die Regeln noch nicht verinnerlicht haben, als bei denen, die ganz genau wissen, welcher Umgang hier gewünscht ist und sich bewusst darüber hinwegsetzen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja.
> Ich habe nachgefragt, recherchiert, geforscht und verglichen.



Du hast geforscht, was ich sehe? Was in meinem Hirn abgeht?
Entweder bist du ein verdammt geschickter Einbrecher und Neurochirurg, dass du das so komplett unbemerkt hinbekommen hast, oder du verbreitest hier ziemlich weit reichende Unterstellungen.
Mit einer respektvollen Diskussion hat weder das eine noch das andere etwas zu tun... 

(und verboten ist übrigens beides - ersteres per Gesetz, letzteres per Forenregeln)


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast geforscht, was ich sehe? Was in meinem Hirn abgeht?
> Entweder bist du ein verdammt geschickter Einbrecher und Neurochirurg, dass du das so komplett unbemerkt hinbekommen hast, oder du verbreitest hier ziemlich weit reichende Unterstellungen.
> Mit einer respektvollen Diskussion hat weder das eine noch das andere etwas zu tun...
> 
> (und verboten ist übrigens beides - ersteres per Gesetz, letzteres per Forenregeln)



Das liest sich für mich wie eine Beleidigung. 
Aber so ist das eben wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen.

Natürlich habe ich "geforscht" und mit "betroffenen" geredet.
Dadurch habe ich mir ja ein Bild machen können.
Und zu 95% lag die Moderation in ihrem Vorgehen vollkommen richtig.
Nur bei 5% wurde halt entweder ein überzogener Maßstab angewandt oder eben schlichtweg übertrieben bzw. falsch interpretiert -- was eben auf fehlende Kommunikation zurückzurühren ist.

Daher. Spare dir solche herablassenden Kommentare denn ich weiß genau was ich weiß und wie ich was beurteilen kann.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2014)

Sparts euch beide bitte. ruyven, du hast seine Nachforschungen scheinbar anders interpretiert, als es angedacht war. 
Threshold, eine Beleidigung sehe ich im Zitat überhaupt nicht. Du merkst doch, dass er dich in diesem Punkt anders verstanden hat. Übrigens ist das mit den Argumenten eigentlich auch wieder eine Unterstellung und er hatte dich höflich geben, es sein zu lassen. Muss man denn immer alles gleich in absoluter Form ausdrücken? Warum nicht einfach: "Kann es sein dass, dass du mich falsch verstanden hast, oder gehen dir nur die Argumente aus?" 
So, kann das doch nur anstrengend werden.

Bist du auch bereit deine Forschungsergebnisse offen zu legen, so dass sie Hand und Fuß bekommen können? Ich wäre auch daran interessiert. So lange du aber deine Infos nicht teilst, sind sie nichts wert und haben hier mMn nichts zu suchen.

PS: Diese vermeintlichen 5% der befragten User, warum schreiben die nicht hier, bzw. haben diese bereits im entsprechenden Forum gepostet, so dass wir uns einen Überblick über die Situation machen können?


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Juli 2014)

Ja, ich bin einer von den 5.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2014)

> Du hast geforscht, was ich sehe? Was in meinem Hirn abgeht?
> Entweder bist du ein verdammt geschickter Einbrecher und Neurochirurg, dass du das so komplett unbemerkt hinbekommen hast, oder du verbreitest hier ziemlich weit reichende Unterstellungen.
> Mit einer respektvollen Diskussion hat weder das eine noch das andere etwas zu tun...
> 
> (und verboten ist übrigens beides - ersteres per Gesetz, letzteres per Forenregeln)



Eine Beleidigung sehe ich da nicht gerade, es hat jeder so seinen Schreibstil den man vielleicht mittlerweile kennen könnte.
Es wäre vielleicht allgemein besser etwas weniger Emotionen in den Post zu legen


----------



## DaStash (21. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Du hast geforscht, was ich sehe? Was in meinem Hirn abgeht?
> Entweder bist du ein verdammt geschickter Einbrecher und Neurochirurg, dass du das so komplett unbemerkt hinbekommen hast, oder du verbreitest hier ziemlich weit reichende Unterstellungen.
> Mit einer respektvollen Diskussion hat weder das eine noch das andere etwas zu tun...
> 
> ...



Es ist provokant wie ich finde und trägt nicht unbedingt zu einer entspannten Sachdebatte bei, vor allem nicht wenn man als Gegenüber das Hintergrundwissen hat rhetorisch im Zweifel am kürzeren Hebel zu sitzen. 

@Topic - Punktelöschung
Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl das von Seiten der MODs aus nicht gerade einstimmig gesprochen wird. Einige Aussagen widersprechen sich zu anderen die bereits getätigt wurden. Wie bereits erwähnt, kann ich gerne im Bezug auf mein Anliegen entsprechende Nachricht per PN zukommen lassen um aufzuzeigen das zugegebener Maßen in der Praxis genau so gehandelt, wie hier teilweise abgestritten wird, im Bezug auf die Nichtbeachtung von länger abgelaufenen Verwarnungen und der Wertung von Neudelikten. Allerdings dachte ich das es jetzt auch schon offiziell der Stand ist, dass einige MODs durchaus so handeln, was ja kein Vorwurf im Grunde ist?! Von daher weiß ich jetzt @Ruyven auch nicht mehr, was ich noch zusätzlich zu dem bereits Geschriebenen beitragen kann.

MfG


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin einer von den 5.


Also in wie weit hat einer der mods hier entgegen den Regeln gehandelt und dich übermäßig hart behandelt und um welches Thema ging es?

Ich bin zwar auf die Antwort gespannt, jedoch tippe ich einfach mal: LT?

Falls ja, lasst es gleich bleiben. Den thread habe ich bewusst seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit nicht mehr aufgerufen, da mir die Grüppchenbildung und die damit nicht immer nette Behandlung von anderen Usern schwer auf den Zeiger ging. 

@ Moderation
Wenn diese Diskussion hier nicht gewünscht sein sollte, bitte einfach diesen Post hier löschen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bist du auch bereit deine Forschungsergebnisse offen zu legen, so dass sie Hand und Fuß bekommen können? Ich wäre auch daran interessiert. So lange du aber deine Infos nicht teilst, sind sie nichts wert und haben hier mMn nichts zu suchen.


 
Ist denn die Moderation bereit moderative Maßnahmen offen zu legen?
Ich denke nicht.
Außer geht es mir auch nicht um irgendeinen Einzelfall sondern einfach um grundlegende Sachen.
Und was mir eben deutlich bewusst geworden ist, ist eben dass es häufig einfach nur fehlende Kommunikation ist die für Unstimmigkeiten gesorgt hat.
Wenn hier nachgebessert wird bzw. es einfach mal ein Lerneffekt gibt -- denn nicht nur User sollten aus Fehlern oder falscher Vorgehensweise lernen. Auch Moderatoren sollten sich täglich selbstkritisch betrachten und sich fragen ob das alles so korrekt abgelaufen ist -- dann sehe ich da schon eine Verbesserung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Juli 2014)

Ja, im LT habe ich mal einen Punkt bekommen, der zwar nicht notwendig, aber sicher gerechtfertigt war, aber das was ich meinte, habe ich hier bereits erwähnt und das war die Woche Threadverbot bei PC VS Konsole, die mir nämlich gar nicht gepasst hat, was aber heute schon egal ist. 

Mit meiner Aussage wollte ich aber nur aufzeigen, dass sich gerne mal welche falsch gemaßregelt fühlen, was aber daran liegt, dass viele es nicht schaffen, die Situation auch mal von einer anderen Seite zu betrachten und ja, manchmal fasse ich mich eben auch mal kurz.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2014)

Das ist wirklich eine ehrliche und vor allem objektive Aussage. Ich bin positiv beeindruckt.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, geht es Threshold aber nicht darum dass sich jemand falsch gemaßregelt fühlt, sondern falsch (übertrieben/unverhältnismäßig hart) behandelt wurde. Zu den fünf Prozent gehörst du laut deiner Aussage aber nicht, oder? Also denkst du, dass deine älteren Karten (sofern es denn welche gab) dazu geführt haben, dass du härter als nach den Regeln üblich behandelt wurdest?


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Juli 2014)

Naja, ich hätte schon gerne mal ne Gelbe statt den vier Roten gesehen, aber wenn ich daran denke, was ich hier schon alles geschrieben habe, sind die meisten Mods sehr locker drauf. 
Ungerecht behandelt habe ich mich, bis auf das Threadverbot, nicht gefühlt und nachdem ich wusste, was alles nicht durch geht, konnte ich das sogar zu meinem Vorteil nutzen und andere User in eine Sperre drängen. 

Viele fühlen sich aber schnell mal falsch behandelt und einige können diese Meinung dann sicher teilen, aber diese Leute betrachten dann vielleicht auch nur einen Teilaspekt und nicht das komplette Auftreten eines Users.


----------



## XE85 (21. Juli 2014)

Deine Karten bewegen sich alle innerhalb weniger Monate (im Jahr 2011, ausschließlich) - da kann man sicher dazwischen nicht von verjährung sprechen. Seitdem war ja erfreulicherweise auch nichts mehr. Ergo wäre dein "Konto" für irgendwelche angeblichen Statistiken für beeinflussung uralter Karten ein äußerst schlechtes Beispiel.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Klar gucken sich alle Mods das was vorher war, sieht man besonders gut bei mir, steht nur "Sehe unten!".


----------



## keinnick (21. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Klar gucken sich alle Mods das was vorher war, sieht man besonders gut bei mir, steht nur "Sehe unten!".


 
Bei fast 5000 Posts in einem halben Jahr, sollten Deine Verwarnungen (falls Du überhaupt welche hast? ) sicherlich nicht all zu weit auseinander liegen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juli 2014)

"Siehe unten" steht dann da, wenn die Karte keine der üblichen Katalog-Karten ist und wir unten (im Text der Ermahnung/Verwarnung!) unsere Begründung für die Karte gesondert angeben. Das hat mit vergangenen Karten eines Users so viel zu tun wie das Thema hier mit nem Sack Reis in China.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Juli 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Deine Karten bewegen sich alle innerhalb weniger Monate (im Jahr 2011, ausschließlich) - da kann man sicher dazwischen nicht von verjährung sprechen. Seitdem war ja erfreulicherweise auch nichts mehr. Ergo wäre dein "Konto" für irgendwelche angeblichen Statistiken für beeinflussung uralter Karten ein äußerst schlechtes Beispiel.


Mein "Konto" sollte auch nicht als Beispiel dienen und auch kein Grund sein, meine Besucheranzeige zu vermodern.


----------



## XE85 (21. Juli 2014)

"Siehe unten!" steht dort aber dafür dass der Grund der Verwarnung nicht direkt, etwa "Verstoß gegen die Markplatzregeln", angegeben ist sondern eben im freien Textfeld (der PN) des Moderators. Das hat nichts mit einer (eventuell) schon vorhandenen Ermahnung/Verwarnung zu tun. Das Verwarnssystem hat eben nicht für jede Art von Verstoß einen entsprechenden Punkt, ergo nimmt man wenn es in keine Kategorie passt, dien Punkt "siehe unten" und gibt den Grund der Verwarnung eben im erwähnten freien Textfeld an.

Edit: zu langsam


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juli 2014)

Kann man den noch einmal erfahren, was in der Begründung stand, wenn man die Mail vom Moderator durch Platzmangel schon gelöscht hat?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Was mich aber damals genervt hat -- der Mod (sein Name bleibt geheim) hat uns(die User) nie gebeten zum Thema zurück zu kehren sondern er schloss den Thread und  "schenkte" uns gleich Karten. 

Deswegen gefällt mir das was beren macht. Er gibt immer eine Chance wieder zum Thema zurück zu kehren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kann man den noch einmal erfahren, was in  der Begründung stand, wenn man die Mail vom Moderator durch Platzmangel  schon gelöscht hat?


 
Nein, wenn du deine PNs löschst sind sie weg und niemand von uns kann die PNs anderer User sehen oder gar gelöschte wiederherstellen.
Was du tun kannst ist den entsprechenden Mod anschreiben und bitten in seinem eigenen Postfach nachzusehen. Die Chancen stehen ziemlich gut, dass wir eine kopie der gesendeten PN noch haben da wir üblicherweise eine Kopie jeder von uns versendeten PN im eigenen Postfach archivieren.


----------



## FKY2000 (21. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Was mich aber damals genervt hat -- der Mod (sein Name bleibt geheim) hat uns(die User) nie gebeten zum Thema zurück zu kehren sondern er schloss den Thread und  "schenkte" uns gleich Karten.
> 
> Deswegen gefällt mir das was beren macht. Er gibt immer eine Chance wieder zum Thema zurück zu kehren.



abwarten 

ist wie zB bei Lehrern, am Anfang sind sie enthusiastisch und wollen was verändern, aber irgendwann werden sie so wie die Alten...aufgerieben, genervt und desillusioniert


----------



## keinnick (21. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Deswegen gefällt mir das was beren macht. Er gibt immer eine Chance wieder zum Thema zurück zu kehren.


 
Nichts gegen Beren, er macht seine Sache IMHO sehr gut.  Dennoch denke ich, dass die alteingesessenen Mods wahrscheinlich schon auf 5km Entfernung erkennen ob ein Thread noch "zu retten" ist oder ob es nicht besser ist, das Ding zu closen. Das würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Desinteresse (oder ähnliches) sondern eher als Erfahrung werten.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Ist eben anders. Denn das sieht man wenn Klutten oder eben beren in ein Thread kommen und die User kurz darum bitten OT zu unterlassen.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2014)

Ich studiere zufällig Lehramt.  Werde mich also doppelt bemühen müssen. 
Dass man zu Beginn u. U. etwas vorsichtiger in seinen Entscheidungen ist, dürfte sich wohl in der fehlenden Erfahrung erklären; es kann aber auch sein, dass man manche Situationen auch überschätzt und im Eifer evtl. überhart eingreift, weil mans einfach (noch) nicht richtig einschätzen kann.  Unter Garantie werde ich mal zu hart und mal zu weich entscheiden (und vmtl. auch bereits entschieden haben), da mache ich mir gar keine Illusionen. 

Aber vielen Dank für die Blumen, habe da auch schon ganz andere Sachen gehört.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2014)

Wird schon, du wirst schon deinen Rhythmus finden mit der Zeit und jeder fängt ja mal an. Man wird immer mal auf jemanden treffen der einem nicht wohl gesonnen ist, da hilft dann nur ein dickes Fell.


----------



## XE85 (21. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> ... man wenn Klotten  (richtig geschrieben?) ...



Der Kollege nennt sich Kl*u*tten, das kann man zB hier ganz einfach nachlesen: Forum-Mitarbeiter - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME -  So viel Zeit sollte doch sein das man den Namen jener mit denen man diskutieren will zumindest richtig ausschreibt. Ein Vertipper kann schonmal vorkommen, aber ein "richtig geschrieben?" wenn man sich schon im vorhinein nicht sicher ist muss nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## BertB (21. Juli 2014)

@ beren:
als training fürs lehramt ists sicher nicht schlecht,
da hat man alle fünf minuten nen konflikt an der backe,
und muss den zum wohle der schutzbefohlenen konsequent durchziehen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Ich entschuldige mich bei Klutten   war nicht böse gemeint aber mit der App ist das seehr fummelig.


----------



## ACDSee (23. Juli 2014)

Ich hab das Thema hier mal durchgelesen und war völlig überrascht, dass es bereits seit 2012 läuft (und immernoch offen ist). Mir ist dieses Thema bisher nicht aufgefallen und dass, obwohl ich seit 4 Jahren hier fast täglich im Forum lese (Aber halt eher thenenspezifisch). Daher zähle ich mich einfach mal zu einem Vertreter der öfter genannten großen schweigsamen Masse und möchte daher auch mal kurz meine Erfahrungen schildern.

Das Klima in diesem Forum stellt sich aus  meiner Sicht als außerordentlich gut und konstruktiv dar. Es gibt auch immer wieder Ausnahmen, wie User die nicht lesen aber trotzdem schreiben oder  Standardantworten und schwache Begründungen bei Nachfragen in der  Kaufberatung. Es gibt aber auch viele engagierte User und viele gute Beiträge und Sammelthreads. Beleidigungen habe ich hier noch keine erlebt oder einfach nicht so empfunden^^. Generell denke ich, dass man mit etwas Gelassenheit hier entspannt  Beiträge schreiben und lesen kann. Die große Mehrheit schreibt hier völlig entspannt, legt selbst keine provokante Schreibweise an den Tag, sieht über ggf. falsch  deutbare Kleinigkeiten und Stichelein einfach hinweg und kennt deswegen  auch keine Probleme mit der Rennleitung. Wenn man doch mal was meldet, dann tut sich in der Regel auch zügig was.

Ich bin eher völlig überrascht, dass einige Mitglieder hier mehrfach  Probleme mit Karten, Punkten und sogar Sperren hatten/haben. Ich dachte, dass  bei dem relativ sanften Ermahnungssystem - wo Karten ablaufen und sogar  Punkte in wenigen Monaten verfallen - eigendlich jeder problemlos klarkommen  sollte. Das es die Karten überhaupt gibt ist mir z.B. erst nach 1,5  Jahren im Forum - eher zufällig - aufgefallen, denn ich bekam eine weil  ich einen Verkauf zu früh gepusht hab. Die Marktplatzregeln kannte ich.  Aber erst nach der gelben Karte hab ich mir die allgemeinen Forenreglen erstmals durchgelesen. Bin  dahin dachte ich, dass dies nur der übliche Kram (Jugendschmutz, Pornos,  Rechtsradikale, Beleidigung) ist und war vom Karten- und Punktesystem  daher überrascht.

Mir ist auch  bisher nicht aufgefallen, dass die Moderatoren hier gerne und schnell  strafen. Im Gegenteil. Ich hatte mal ein Problem im Marktplatz, da  konnte mir schnell geholfen werden. In der "Fail-Ecke" oder beim Thema "unlogische, dumme & lustige Witze" wird eher großzügig Leine gelassen. Im Marktplatz ist es hingegen strenger (gut so). Für mich zeigt das, dass Forum kein Moderationsproblem hat. 

Soweit meine ggf. etwas zu unbelastete Sicht der Dinge.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Juli 2014)

Der Thread dient nicht zu Besprechung von Einzelmaßnahmen. Entsprechende Beiträge ausgeblendet. Bei Bedarf geht es hier weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/besprechung-moderativer-massnahmen/3422


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Juli 2014)

So das es nun 7 Monate her ist... gibt es endlich Pläne den LT wieder aufzumachen oder wollt ihr den so oder so nie wieder aufmachen ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2014)

Wenn man die letzten Seiten mitliest ist es nicht geplant das Ding wieder zum Leben zu erwecken, es ist halt einfacher einen Sack Flöhe zu hüten.


> Im Marktplatz ist es hingegen strenger (gut so). Für mich zeigt das, dass Forum kein Moderationsproblem hat.


 Da werden ja auch leider am häufigsten Verstöße begangen weil kaum einer die Regeln liest


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht sollte man einfach einen Laber Thread Moderator einstellen.


----------



## coroc (26. Juli 2014)

Und du glaubst, das sich das jemand antun wollen würde? 

Das wäre verdammt aufwendig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2014)

Ein Moderator? Dann glaubst du auch das eine Scheibe Toastbrot für die ganze Bundeswehr am Tag reicht . Niemand ist 24/7 online und bei der Schreibwut braucht es ein paar mehr, und die muss man auch erstmal Shanghaien


----------



## Xcravier (26. Juli 2014)

Wir können der Moderation ja einen Tausch vorschlagen:

Wir kriegen den LT zurück und dafür wird Dr Bakterius Mod


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Juli 2014)

Genial. 

Mach wir mal so ^^…

Boah habe seit langen keine Karte gekriegt ^_^


----------



## XE85 (26. Juli 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Wir können der Moderation ja einen Tausch vorschlagen:



Das ist hier aber kein Bazar.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Juli 2014)

Dann macht es eben am Marktplatz. 

Ich würde mich als Mod für den LT zur Verfügung stellen. 
Für jeden Spam gibt es eine Rote und ab 5 Punkten den Permabann.


----------



## Xcravier (26. Juli 2014)

Wie wäre es noch zusätzlich damit:

Die Mods dürfen Specki einen Perma-Bann geben


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juli 2014)

Ich bin sowieso der Meinung dass der Laber Thread nicht moderiert werden sollte, dieser Thread ist ja für Off Topic gedacht, wie soll man Off Topic in *dem* Off Topic Thread schlechthin posten?

Langsam sollten die Moderatoren etwas selbstkritisch sein, mittlerweile gut 184 Seiten Beschwerdethread (einer der längsten Threads ist der Beschwerdethread - na bravo ) und womöglich umso mehr Beschwerdethreads zu einzelnen Maßnahmen.

Hier läuft ziemlich viel schief, nur will man es ja leider nicht wahrhaben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. Juli 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das ist hier aber kein Bazar.


 
Das hat er übrigens (denke ich) sarkastisch gemeint.

@SpeCnaZ

Ich auch nicht hab meine Punkte bisher auch nur im "Konsolen vs PC Thread" bekommen  

Zurück zum Thema:
Also habt ihr (noch) keine Pläne zur Wiedereröffnung des LT oder wollt ihr es so oder so nicht machen



EDIT:
@Bobi
Nein man muss den wirklich wegen der Haftbarkeit des Seitenbetreibers moderieren:
Wegen Beleidigungen oder schweren Verstößen gegen das JuSchG und sowas.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Langsam sollten die Moderatoren etwas selbstkritisch sein, mittlerweile gut 184 Seiten Beschwerdethread (einer der längsten Threads ist der Beschwerdethread - na bravo )


 
Mindestens 3/4 dieses Threads besteht aus Posts deren Inhalt schon 10x durchgekaut wurde (siehe die letzten 10, 20 Seiten) und die paar letzten Posts haben schon mehr Laberthread als Beschwerdecharakter.

Wenn man schon die Länge eines Threads als Argument für oder gegen etwas aufführt was an sich schon völliger Unsinn ist dann könnte man es auch so werten, dass wir den Thread hier schon vor nem halben Jahr hätten dicht machen können ohne dass was wirklich nennenswertes verloren gegangen wäre.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Also habt ihr (noch) keine Pläne zur Wiedereröffnung des LT oder wollt ihr es so oder so nicht machen


 
Lies die letzten 200 Posts des Threads - wurde wie gesagt alles schon 10x geschrieben.


----------



## XE85 (26. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso der Meinung dass der Laber Thread nicht moderiert werden sollte...



Das wird nicht funktionieren, denn mal abgesehn von den Forenregeln gibt es ja auch noch die rechtlichen Dinge, etwa Jugendschutz, deren Einhaltung schlicht kontrolliert werden muss um Konsequenzen für den Forenbetreiber zu vermeiden.


----------



## Xcravier (26. Juli 2014)

Das kann man ja auch verstehen, dass so etwas wie pornographischer Inhalt oder Beleidigungen im LT mit Punkten bestraft werden muss, ABER ich verstehe nicht wie man im LT Punkte für Spam/Off-Topic verteilen kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso der Meinung dass der Laber Thread nicht moderiert werden sollte, dieser Thread ist ja für Off Topic gedacht, wie soll man Off Topic in *dem* Off Topic Thread schlechthin posten?
> 
> Langsam sollten die Moderatoren etwas selbstkritisch sein, mittlerweile gut 184 Seiten Beschwerdethread (einer der längsten Threads ist der Beschwerdethread - na bravo ) und womöglich umso mehr Beschwerdethreads zu einzelnen Maßnahmen.
> 
> Hier läuft ziemlich viel schief, nur will man es ja leider nicht wahrhaben.


Ohne Moderation? Du bist verdammt mutig und das Forum wäre bald zu. Auch wenn es OT ist kann es dort keinen rechtsfreien Raum geben



> dass so etwas wie pornographischer Inhalt oder Beleidigungen im LT mit Punkten bestraft


 Da gibt es aber noch mehr Bereiche die keine Ausbreitung bedürfen. Und generell muss ja im LT nicht jeder Mist geschrieben werden


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. Juli 2014)

Wie wäre es denn wenn man wie schon vorgeschlagen den LT in der Rumpelkammer in ein eigenes Unterforum verschiebt in dem man erst ab einer gewissen Zeit und (oder) Anzahl von Beiträgen, Beiträge schreiben kann.

(In den Unterforum wäre nur der LT drin)


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2014)

Was macht das für einen Unterschied? Er ist dann immernoch teilöffentlich und damit muss Jugendschutz etc.  eingehalten werden. Auch haben sich die typischen LT-Schreiber und Verwarnten nicht gerade durch geringe Postzahl oder Mitgliedszeit ausgezeichnet. 

Ehrlich gesagt ist die schon gefundene Alternative mit selbst organisiertem Chat der Beteiligten die einzig gangbare für Nullmoderation.


----------



## XE85 (26. Juli 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> ...ABER ich verstehe nicht wie man im LT Punkte für Spam/Off-Topic verteilen kann.



Für Off Topic wird auch keiner eine Karte verteilen, aber der Punkt 4.6 der Forenregeln etwa gilt auch im Laberthread.

Wie schon erwähnt kann es keinen Regel- und moderationsfreien LT geben, eine (neuerliche) Diskussion auf Basis solcher Forderungen ist schlicht sinnlos.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. Juli 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was macht das für einen Unterschied? Er ist dann immernoch teilöffentlich und damit muss Jugendschutz etc.  eingehalten werden. Auch haben sich die typischen LT-Schreiber und Verwarnten nicht gerade durch geringe Postzahl oder Mitgliedszeit ausgezeichnet.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt ist die schon gefundene Alternative mit selbst organisiertem Chat der Beteiligten die einzig gangbare für Nullmoderation.



Ich hab nichts gegen Moderation nur gegen die Schließung des LT wegen ein paar Sp.... die sich unbedingt ein paar Multiaccs anlegen mussten und damit zu spamen und zu trollen.
Mein Vorschlag würde doch zumindest gegen Multiacccounts helfen, oder nicht ?


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso der Meinung dass der Laber Thread nicht moderiert werden sollte, dieser Thread ist ja für Off Topic gedacht, wie soll man Off Topic in *dem* Off Topic Thread schlechthin posten?
> 
> Langsam sollten die Moderatoren etwas selbstkritisch sein, mittlerweile gut 184 Seiten Beschwerdethread (einer der längsten Threads ist der Beschwerdethread - na bravo ) und womöglich umso mehr Beschwerdethreads zu einzelnen Maßnahmen.
> 
> Hier läuft ziemlich viel schief, nur will man es ja leider nicht wahrhaben.



Und was ist mit Links zu illegalen Angeboten oder auch Beleidigungen?
Glaube nicht das der Forenbetreiber das so stehen lassen darf.

Und einen Smiley nur in einem Beitrag zu packen und sonst nichts, wäre aus meiner Sicht kein OffTopic, sondern Spam.


----------



## McZonk (26. Juli 2014)

@Bobi: Dann eröffne dein eigenes Forum ohne Regeln und schau mal wie es für dich als Betreiber so laufen wird, falls der Laden größer und bekannter wird... Viel Erfolg dabei.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> wäre aus meiner Sicht kein OffTopic, sondern Spam.


 Dito. Habe in dieser Richtung auch im Laberthread schon eine Verwarnung bekommen. Ganz ohne Moderation geht das auch nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Hier läuft ziemlich viel schief, nur will man es ja leider nicht wahrhaben.



Doch, will man. Deshalb wurde ja gehandelt und der thread geschlossen. 

Übrigens läuft mMn hauptsächlich bei deiner Betrachtungsweise etwas schief.


----------



## Aldrearic (26. Juli 2014)

Ich lese desöfteren mit, poste hier eigentlich nicht, doch was ich die letzten ~20 Seiten gelesen habe, hat mich doch etwas schockiert. PCGH ist eine Gute Seite, gutem Forum mit netten Menschen die hier anderen helfen. Ich war ursprünglich mal im 3dCenter, doch habe ich es verlassen. Die Gründe werde ich nicht nennen.
Ich werde mich kurzfassen. Die Regeln sind da, um eingehalten zu werden. Wer sich nicht daran hält, wird entsprechend ermahnt oder verwarnt. *Die Moderatoren*, die *ehrenamtlich* hier arbeiten, sind auch *nur Menschen*. Auch sie können sich mal irren, einen Thread/Post übersehen oder mal einen Fehler machen. Es wundert mich, dass es nicht gleich ausartet hier im Forum. Wegen kleinigkeiten den den Moderatoren auf die Finger hauen ist auch nicht gerade angebracht.
Wenn hier manche hier im Beschwerdethread aktiv oder passiv gegen bestimmte Moderatoren Vorgehen, eine Frage, könnt ihr es besser machen? Ohne einen einzigen Fehler, in jeder Situation richtig entscheiden? Jeder betreffende User kann nicht dasselbe interpretieren. Je nach dem, welcher Fall vorliegt, kann man ja auch selber mit dem Moderator dies sachlich und normal in einer Diskussion bereinigen über das wieso und weshalb. Wenn manche nicht lernberit oder lernwillig sind, wird halt entsprechend stärker gehandet.
Bei der Polizei wird auch auf alte Vergehen einen Blick geworfen, wieso sollte hier das nicht der Fall sein? Jeder Moderator hier entscheidet anders über die jeweilige Situation. Nicht jeder entscheidet gleich oder ähnlich.
Kurz gesagt, Leute, lernt doch mit den Regeln zu leben. Wenn jeder etwasm itdenkt müsste das hier auch nicht sein.

Dass im Marktplatz strikt gehandet wird, sollte klar sein, es geht um Geld. Wenn jemand aus versehen das Datum/Name auf ienem Zettel vergisst beim Foto beizulegen wird halt eine Ermahnung ausgesprochen, dann kann man das nächstes Mal an den Monitor auf einen Zettel schreiben, oder ganz einfach daran denken.

@Moderatoren Dinge, die hier nicht öffentlich hingehören, gehören auch nicht öffentlich. Gerade wenn es einen User betrifft nicht gleich die ganze Akte hier offenlegen. Ihr wollt das doch auch nicht, wenn jemand eure Personalakte in der Zeitung in einen Artikel schreibt. Wenn einen Beweis Seitens der Moderation verlang wird, sollte dies auch an den betreffenden User per Pn geschickt werden. Dieser entscheidet selber über das Veröffentlichen dieser Beweise. Oder denke ich hier über diesen Punkt falsch?
Ich finde es jedenfalls nicht ok so.

Jeder schreibt einmal einen aggressiven Kommentar (wie ich auch), der dann vielleicht mit einem Punkt gehandet wird. Wenn ich einen Punkt/Verwarnung etc. über etwas erhalte, dann ist es halt so. Da muss man nicht noch Seitenlange Diskussionen öffentlich? abhalten um dem ganzen noch Öl ins Feuer zu giessen. So wie ich das hier sehe, versuchen User gezielt die Grenzen der Regeln herauszufinden. Ob wissentlich oder unwissentlich die Regeln zu verletzen sind zweierlei.

Es macht mich auch etwas traurig, dass über ein und dasselbe Thema immer und immer wieder diskutiert werden muss.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juli 2014)

Ich lese hier ständig von Moderatoren die hier ehrenamtlich arbeiten, nun gut, natürlich stimmt das, jedoch gibt ihnen das nicht das Recht zutun was sie wollen, niemand hat sie zur Moderation gezwungen, es ist ihre alleinige Entscheidung hier als Moderator/in tätig zu sein. Sie tun das freiwillig!

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern im Laber Thread jemals etwas Illegales gesehen zu haben, und wie man wieder sieht werden hier Fakten geleugnet, 186 Seiten Beschwerdethread und 54 Likes für den ersten Post mit der Bitte hier etwas zu ändern werden anscheinend als "unwichtig" abgestempelt.
Und das Argument "Naja die letzten 20 Seiten bestehen ja fast nur aus einem Thema", na dann läuft doch sehr wohl etwas schief.

Ich habe in keinem Forum so unzufrieden User gesehen wie hier, weder im Luxx, Computerbase, 3DCenteroder anderen Foren.

Und kritisiert man eine Sache wird einem nahe gelegt das Forum zu verlassen, na dann viel Spaß, erzählt das jedem und bald ist hier nichts mehr los.


----------



## Ion (26. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich habe in keinem Forum so unzufrieden User gesehen wie hier, weder im Luxx, Computerbase, 3DCenteroder anderen Foren.
> Und kritisiert man eine Sache wird einem nahe gelegt das Forum zu verlassen, na dann viel Spaß, erzählt das jedem und bald ist hier nichts mehr los.


 Den Eindruck habe ich ganz und gar nicht. Natürlich, wenn von 1000 Leuten 10 ständig am meckern sind, fallen diese User natürlich mehr auf als die anderen. 
Ich kenne inzwischen beide Seiten, die des Mods und die des normalen Users.
Die Erfahrung hier im Forum ist die gleiche, nur fallen mir inzwischen einige User auf die ständig schlechte Laune haben, zumindest scheint es so. Wenn ihr glaubt, dass wir intern "nichts" tun, dann irrt ihr gewaltig. Es gibt Seitenlange Diskussionen und es gibt auch Sachen die man eben nicht mal innerhalb von einer Stunde klären kann, alleine schon weil nicht jeder Mod täglich online ist/sein kann.

Ich weiß nicht genau wie die anderen Mods verfahren wenn sie aufgrund ihrer Handlungen kritisiert werden, doch bei mir haben sich sogar einige User für eine gelbe Karte bedankt, viele andere sehen ihre Fehler ein und machen sogar kontruktive Beispiele für eine Verbesserung des Foren-Alltags.


Sich über eine Sache zu beschweren ist leicht, sich bereit dazu erklären etwas zu ändern, scheint hier aber vielen schwer zu fallen. Wie es Aldrearic schon sagt, wir sind nur Menschen und keine Bösewichter aus schrillen Hollywood Filmen die euch an den Kragen wollen


----------



## Aldrearic (26. Juli 2014)

Ich kritisiere ja auch 
Hab das 3DCenter nicht verlassen, weil ich kritisert habe oder ähnliches. Ich mochte die User dort nicht. Das Forum von PCGH hier ist das Gegenteil von 3D Center (So habe ich es wahrgenommen).

Da gebe ich dir Recht, dass sie auch nicht tun und lassen können wie sie wollen, nur kann ich hierzu keinen Kommentar abgeben. Moderatoren stehen auch nicht über dem Gesetz.

Edit: 
Ion Ja, nur gibt es auch Lernresistente hier  Ich denke es gibt viel Arbeit hier als Moderator 
Und schlechte Laune immer gleich hier auslassen, da ist derjenige auch am falschen Ort. Er ist dann selber Schuld, wenn er (negativ) auffällt.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juli 2014)

Ich bezweifle dass es von 1000 Usern 10 sind, die meisten haben mit Sicherheit keine Lust sich im Beschwerdethread aufzuregen oder gar einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen.

Von den langjährigen Nutzern haben sehr viele Probleme (ich kenne selber sehr viele).

Aber gut, ihr wollt es ja nicht wahrhaben.


----------



## keinnick (26. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle dass es von 1000 Usern 10 sind, die meisten haben mit Sicherheit keine Lust sich im Beschwerdethread aufzuregen oder gar einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen.
> 
> Von den langjährigen Nutzern haben sehr viele Probleme (ich kenne selber sehr viele).
> 
> Aber gut, ihr wollt es ja nicht wahrhaben.



Woher weißt Du das so genau? Ich wette, die Anzahl der zufriedenen User ist deutlich höher als die Anzahl der User mit "Problemen". Welche Probleme haben diese langjährigen User denn eigentlich genau und warum melden sie sich hier nicht, wenn die Probleme scheinbar so akut sind? Vielleicht solltest Du genau das in einem Beschwerdethread mal als Beschwerde einbringen und nicht nur schreiben: "Ich beobachte sehr viele Probleme, Ihr wollt es aber nicht wahrhaben"


----------



## McZonk (26. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle dass es von 1000 Usern 10 sind, die meisten haben mit Sicherheit keine Lust sich im Beschwerdethread aufzuregen oder gar einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen.


In der Regel finden "sich ungerecht behandelt fühlende" User den Weg in  diesen Thread schnell - schneller noch als an die richtige Stelle (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/besprechung-moderativer-massnahmen/3422) um  genau zu sein. 


Bobi schrieb:


> Von den langjährigen Nutzern haben sehr viele Probleme (ich kenne selber sehr viele).


Dann nenn mal Zahlen, denn dann können wir mit Grundlage diskutieren. Ich kenne auch viele Hunderte, die keine Problem haben. Einige von Ihnen sind hier sogar im Thread aktiv.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juli 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> In der Regel finden "sich ungerecht behandelt fühlende" User den Weg in  diesen Thread schnell - schneller noch als an die richtige Stelle (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/besprechung-moderativer-massnahmen/3422) um  genau zu sein.
> 
> Dann nenn mal Zahlen, denn dann können wir mit Grundlage diskutieren. Ich kenne auch viele Hunderte, die keine Problem haben. Einige von Ihnen sind hier sogar im Thread aktiv.



Ich habe mich beschwert weil 3 Punkte in meinem Fall absolut überzogen waren bzw. sind, das gilt noch bis heute!
Die Punkte sind zwar längst ausgelaufen, das ändert aber trotzdem nichts an der Herangehensweise der Moderatoren!

Von den langjährigen Usern welche in kenne hat jeder seine Probleme gehabt (ich werde garantiert keine Namen nennen).


----------



## McZonk (26. Juli 2014)

Letzte revidierte Verwarnung in Folge von "Irrtum der Moderation, wir entschuldigen uns" ist von Anfang Juli diesen Jahres. (Übrigens weil der User einen sachlichen (!) Thread im Feedback-Forum eröffnet hat)  Aber nein, das machen wir grundsätzlich nie... Stell also bitte keine falschen Behauptungen über Dinge auf, die du gar nicht einsehen kannst, nur weil es in deinem Fall nicht nach deiner Nase ging.


----------



## beren2707 (26. Juli 2014)

Lieber Bobi, wenn du dir sicher bist, dass du persönlich falsch behandelt wurdest: Würdest du es begrüßen/erlauben, wenn ich deinen bemängelten Fall einmal offenlege (also Inhalt der verwarnten Posts inkl. Zusammenhang und verteilte Punkte) und du so evtl. beweisen könntest, dass du falsch behandelt wurdest?
Das würde mMn doch der oftmals geforderten Transparenz genüge tun, oder?


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Lieber Bobi, wenn du dir sicher bist, dass du persönlich falsch behandelt wurdest: Würdest du es begrüßen/erlauben, wenn ich deinen bemängelten Fall einmal offenlege (also Inhalt der verwarnten Posts inkl. Zusammenhang und verteilte Punkte) und du so evtl. beweisen könntest, dass du falsch behandelt wurdest?
> Das würde mMn doch der oftmals geforderten Transparenz genüge tun, oder?


 
Brauchst Du nicht, die Punkte sind schon längst abgelaufen, daher interessiert mich dieses Thema auch nicht wirklich mehr.


----------



## beren2707 (26. Juli 2014)

Wenns dich nicht mehr interessiert, warum beziehst du dich dann darauf als Beispiel, dass du von der Moderation ungerecht behandelt worden seist? 

P. S. Der zugehörige Beitrag wäre bereits fertig, falls doch Interesse zur Veröffentlichung bestehen sollte.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Wenns dich nicht mehr interessiert, warum beziehst du dich dann darauf als Beispiel, dass du von der Moderation ungerecht behandelt worden seist?
> 
> P. S. Der zugehörige Beitrag wäre bereits fertig, falls doch Interesse zur Veröffentlichung bestehen sollte.


 
Wie gesagt, es ist mir ziemlich egal, die Sache ist schon längst aus, und der Thread hier ist bekanntlich nicht für die Diskussion von einzelnen Maßnahmen gedacht, sondern der allgemeine Beschwerdethread, mir wurde jedenfalls immer gesagt dass einzelne Maßnahmen unter Ausschuss der Öffentlichkeit diskutiert werden.
Eigentlich müsste ich Dich dafür reporten.

Es besteht kein Interesse, ich weiß wer in meinen Augen schuldig und unschuldig ist.


----------



## keinnick (26. Juli 2014)

Ah... also Anschuldigungen verbreiten ist ok. Geht die Moderation dann darauf ein, gibt's einen Rückzieher mit Verweis auf "einzelne Maßnahmen", obwohl man selbst damit angefangen hat? Mit den Mods hier möchte ich echt nicht tauschen... scheint ein echt undankbarer Job zu sein.


----------



## beren2707 (26. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Es besteht kein Interesse, ich weiß wer in meinen Augen schuldig und unschuldig ist.


 Es könnte dazu dienen aus deiner immer wiederholten Phrase, du seist ja so ungerecht behandelt worden, einen Fakt zu schaffen. Aber ich sehe schon, du benutzt diesen Fall nur dazu, der Moderation immer und immer wieder ungerechtes Handeln vorzuwerfen, willst aber nicht Farbe bekennen, wenns hart auf hart kommt. Ich denke, jeder kann sich seinen Teil dazu denken...

Daher würde ich dir empfehlen in Zukunft davon abzusehen, der Moderation bzgl. dieses Falls ein Fehlverhalten vorzuwerfen.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Es könnte dazu dienen, aus deiner immer wiederholten Phrase, du seist ja so ungerecht behandelt worden, einen Fakt zu schaffen. Aber ich sehe schon, du benutzt diesen Fall nur dazu, der Moderation immer und immer wieder ungerechtes Handeln vorzuwerfen, willst aber nicht Farbe bekennen, wenns hart auf hart kommt. Ich denke, jeder kann sich seinen Teil dazu denken...
> 
> Daher würde ich dir empfehlen in Zukunft davon abzusehen, der Moderation bzgl. dieses Falls ein Fehlverhalten vorzuwerfen.


 
Ich werde die Moderation im Falle eines Fehlverhaltens immer kritisieren, davon kann mich niemand abhalten, ich bestehe auf mein Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit und habe hier niemanden direkt beleidigt oder provoziert.
Was mein Fall angeht, das will ich nicht diskutieren, der Fall ist schon lange her und die Punkte längst ausgelaufen, ich habe in meinem Beschwerdethread gesehen dass es sinnlos ist zu diskutieren.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juli 2014)

Also ich verstehe dich gerade auch nicht Bobi. Wenn dich wirklich einer falsch behandelt hat und du das nicht okay findest und jetzt, nach all der Zeit ist die Moderation trotzdem daran interessiert es dir recht zu machen... Warum nutzt du dann nicht deine Chance und machst klar Schiff in diesem Fall. Wie soll der entsprechende Mod denn sonst dazulernen?


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juli 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe dich gerade auch nicht Bobi. Wenn dich wirklich einer falsch behandelt hat und du das nicht okay findest und jetzt, nach all der Zeit ist die Moderation trotzdem daran interessiert es dir recht zu machen... Warum nutzt du dann nicht deine Chance und machst klar Schiff in diesem Fall. Wie soll der entsprechende Mod denn sonst dazulernen?


 
Mein Fall wurde schon diskutiert (3 Seiten lang), wir kamen zu keinem (oder nicht den von mir erhofftem) Ergebnis.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Mein Fall wurde schon diskutiert (3 Seiten lang), wir kamen zu keinem (oder nicht den von mir erhofftem) Ergebnis.


 Aber ihr kamt zu einem Ergebnis. Im Leben ist wird halt nicht immer alles zur eigenen Zufreidenheit geklärt.


----------



## McZonk (26. Juli 2014)

@Bobi: Du kritisierst an uns rum ohne auch nur ein Quäntchen deiner Behauptungen zu belegen. Wenn du Stimmung gegen uns machen willst (und als etwas anderes kann ich es im Moment einfach nicht interpretieren, denn eine Klärung deiner "ungerechten Verwarnung" ist dir ja nach eigener Aussage "ziemlich egal, die Sache ist schon längst aus"), solltest du deine Versuche wenigstens mit Quellen belegen können. Vllt einfach auch mal wieder der Punkt über den Spruch "auch mal an die eigene Nase fassen" nachzudenken. Wir tuen dies nachweislich!


----------



## beren2707 (26. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich werde die Moderation im Falle eines  Fehlverhaltens immer kritisieren, davon kann mich niemand abhalten, ich  bestehe auf mein Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit und habe hier niemanden  direkt beleidigt oder provoziert.


 Falsch, du berufst dich auf Meinungsfreiheit, benutzt aber eine Verwarnung (die meiner Meinung nach vollkommen gerechtfertigt war ) zur wiederholten Diskreditierung der Moderation im Allgemeinen - das fällt normalerweise unter diesen Punkt der Forenregeln.


			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *4.2 Personenbezogene Angriffe*
> Personenbezogene Angriffe sind im gesamten Forum untersagt. Unter  personenbezogenen Angriffen werden insbesondere Beleidigungen,  Diffamierungen/Verleumdungen, Schmähkritik, Provokationen und  Bedrohungen gegenüber Personen jeder Art einschließlich externen  Personen, juristischen Personen und Personengruppen verstanden.
> Personenbezogene Angriffe sind auch (die Liste ist nicht abschließend):
> 
> ...


Offensichtlich hast du keine Probleme damit, der Moderation diesen Fall immer und immer wieder vorzuhalten. Wenns dann aber die Möglichkleit gäbe, diesen Fall transparent für alle sichtbar zu erläutern und deine Anschuldigungen zu bestätigen oder entkräften, interessierts dich auf einmal nicht mehr. 
Wie passt das zusammen? Hast du Bedenken, die anderen User könnten sich eine eigene Meinung bilden und deine Sicht der Dinge nicht teilen?


Bobi schrieb:


> Mein Fall wurde schon diskutiert (3 Seiten lang),  wir kamen zu keinem (oder nicht den von mir erhofftem) Ergebnis.


Jetzt hättest du die Chance allen zu zeigen, warum das der Fall gewesen ist.


----------



## ACDSee (26. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich werde die Moderation im Falle eines Fehlverhaltens immer kritisieren, davon kann mich niemand abhalten, ich bestehe auf mein Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit und habe hier niemanden direkt beleidigt oder provoziert.
> Was mein Fall angeht, das will ich nicht diskutieren, der Fall ist schon lange her und die Punkte längst ausgelaufen, ich habe in meinem Beschwerdethread gesehen dass es sinnlos ist zu diskutieren.


 
@ Bobi: Ich kenne dein Problem nicht, aber scheinbar schießt du auf dieser Grundlage hier gegen andere. Ich  würde deine Aussagen als pauschale Anschuldigung ohne Beweise  einordnen. Dir wird die Möglichkeit einer Offenlegung eingeräumt um dein Anliegen (was du hier selbst vorbringst) zu klären und einen Dialog  zu beginnen. Du lässt dich nicht drauf ein. Dass du es nicht  offen legen willst, kann ich verstehen. Aber wie  willst du nachweisen, dass du "offensichtlich" ungerecht behandelt  wurdest, wenn du eine Beurteilung durch andere ablehnst. Endscheidest  nur du allein, was offensichtlich ist? Das sehe ich als nicht objektiv  an. Komischerweise wirfst aber genau du dies der Moderation hier vor.  Für mich völlig unverständlich.

Was soll die Moderation dir gegenüber denn tun, was verlangst du denn? Ich sehe nur eine Behauptung, keine Forderung und keine Belege. Es ist nur eine pauschale Meinungsäußerung. Da sagt dann halt der Moderator, dass er anderer Meinung ist. Was soll er auch sonst tun. 

Bevor das hier endlos weiter geht, bitte ich dich mal nachzudenken, wie du dich verhalten würdest. Wie würdest du dich verhalten, wenn pauschal und unbegründet gegen dich  geschossen wird.

-> Wenn es nichts zu klären gibt, gibt es auch nichts zu diskutieren.


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> [...]wir kamen zu keinem (oder nicht den von mir erhofftem) Ergebnis.



Soll heißen, wenn es nicht so ist, wie du es gerne hättest, dann ist es falsche? Sorry, aber auf der Grundlage kann man weder anfangen zu diskutieren, noch sachlich die Lage betrachten.

Daher halte ich es wie beren und bitte dich entweder den Fall offen zu legen, oder uns nicht mehr mit dieser Scheinheiligkeit zu ärgern.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juli 2014)

Wie gesagt, mein Fall ist geklärt, ich habe einen eigenen Beschwerdethread gemacht der ergebnislos verlief, das Ganze ist jetzt fast 1 Jahr her.
Das ist eine 1 vs 10 Situation, da kann ich noch so viele "Quellen" haben, ich werde immer verlieren.

Ist der Thread jetzt nur für meinen Fall gedacht oder was? Ihr verstößt ja gerade gegen eure eigenen Regeln (weil ich jedenfalls immer dachte der Beschwerdethread sei nicht für einzelne Fälle gedacht...).

@beren2707

Wo habe ich eine "Verwarnung" benutzt?

Ich habe hier niemals jemanden direkt angegriffen, ich kritisiere oft das Handeln der Moderation, das war's dann aber auch.

Desweiteren würde ich mir wünschen nicht mehr über meinen Fall zu diskutieren, dafür ist der Thread ja bekanntlich nicht geeignet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> davon kann mich niemand abhalten, ich bestehe auf mein Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit


 
Da das von gewissen Personen immer wieder als Argument gebracht wird möchte ich ein kurzes Wort dazu sagen.

Ja, es besteht in Deutschland das Grundrecht auf freie Meinungsäußerung. Dies beinhaltet aber nicht das Recht, sich in einen beliebigen Privatbesitz stellen zu dürfen und seine Meinung kundzutun. Wenn du dich bei einen Fremden ins Wohnzimmer stellst und was erzählst darf er dich einfach vor die Tür setzen nach dem Grundrecht auf Unversehrtheit der Wohnung - dann kannste draußen weiter reden.

Das gleiche gilt auch virtuell. Natürlich darfst du hier deine Meinung frei äußern, dass dich daran niemand hindern kann ist aber schlicht falsch - denn wir könnten dich auch einfach mit virtuellem Hausrecht aus dem Forum aussperren, dann kannste deine Meinung sonstwo breittreten. Dass du hier noch immer Stimmung gegen uns machen darfst ist guter Wille von Computec und der Forenleitung - und nicht zuletzt von der Moderation. Es wäre für uns nicht wirklich schwierig, einen permanenten Ausschluss vom Account Bobi zu erwirken, trotzdem gehen wir hier den schweren und so machts grade wieder den Eindruck auf mich ziemlich aussichtslosen Weg mit dir.



Bobi schrieb:


> Ihr verstößt ja gerade gegen eure eigenen Regeln  (weil ich jedenfalls immer dachte der Beschwerdethread sei nicht für  einzelne Fälle gedacht...).


 Persönlich finde ich es interessant zu sehen wie du dich versuchst aus der Affäre zu ziehen wo wir auf einmal überraschend angekündigt haben (wir habens ja nicht gemacht!) Dinge zu veröffentlichen. Es könnte sich ja herausstellen dass wir tatsächlich sachlich und richtig entschieden haben. Da wäre die Stimmungsmache natürlich gescheitert.


----------



## beren2707 (26. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> @beren2707
> 
> Wo habe ich eine "Verwarnung" benutzt?
> 
> ...


 Bobi, dabei meinte ich, dass du diese gegen dich erteilte _Verwarnung_ (rote Karte mit drei Punkten) gegen die Moderation nutzt und sie ohne Belege als ungerechtfertigt darstellst. 

Dein Fall wurde von dir aufgegriffen (mehrfach) und als "Beweis" (ja welchen eigentlich?) für das Fehlverhalten der Moderation genutzt. Aber sobald es dann drum geht, aus leeren Anschuldigungen eine transparente und faire Diskussion zu machen (was wir ja angeblich auch nie machen würden), ist es dir nicht mehr recht. Was soll man davon halten?


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juli 2014)

Ach wisst ihr, ich werde einfach nichts mehr dazuschreiben, ich halte mich da einfach raus.

Den letzten Punkt bekam ich vor 8 Monaten (der war berechtigt), seitdem ist es ruhig um mich, und ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine besondere Lust auf Ärger, und desweiteren sehe ich es auch nicht ein wieso die Moderation mich ohne Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln einfach bannen sollte, natürlich, ich befinde mich hier quasi auf fremden Boden, ihr habt jederzeit das Recht mich zu bannen, jedoch wirft das mit Sicherheit kein gutes Licht auf euch wenn ihr bei jeglicher Kritik (ob berechtigt oder nicht) sofort Leute bannt. 

Ich bin raus aus dem Thread, viel Spaß und einen schönen Samstagnachmittag noch.


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Juli 2014)

> jedoch wirft das mit Sicherheit kein gutes Licht auf euch wenn ihr bei  jeglicher Kritik (ob berechtigt oder nicht) sofort Leute bannt.



hmm...ok, ich weiss nicht, weshalb du uns jetzt bann-freudigkeit vorwirfst und ärger bekommen solltest, aber an einer sachlichen Diskussion bist du anscheinend nicht bereit und möchtest mit dem letzten Satz wohl den Anschein erwecken, das wir kritische User gleich bannen würden. 

Wünsche Dir aber ebenfalls einen schönen Samstag und Sonntag, da ich ab morgen im Urlaub bin


----------



## McZonk (26. Juli 2014)

So, erstmal den Banhammer schwingen, um hier wenigstens einer Unterstellung gerecht zu werden... nicht. 

Danke für die tolle Unterhaltung am Samstag Nachmittag - ich kanns echt nur noch mit Humor nehmen.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es wäre für uns nicht wirklich schwierig, einen permanenten Ausschluss vom Account Bobi zu erwirken



Meine Ängste sind doch irgendwie begründet, oder?  

Na dann tschüss, bin mal weg hier.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2014)

Der Abschnitt diente dazu aufzuzeigen, dass wir uns bewusst gegen den Schritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 entschieden haben, obwohl es vor der Forenleitung wohl zu rechtfertigen gewesen wäre. 

Du brauchst also keine "Ängste" zu haben. Es ist wie man sieht wirklich sehr sehr schwer hier gebannt zu werden.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Danke für die tolle Unterhaltung am Samstag Nachmittag - ich kanns echt nur noch mit Humor nehmen.


 
Ist das sarkastisch gemeint?


----------



## beren2707 (26. Juli 2014)

Denk mal scharf nach.  Wenn man sich den Verlauf des heutigen "Bobi-Talks" (Vorwurf von Bobi, Angebot zur Klärung seitens Mod, Rückzieher Bobi, allgem. Unverständnis der Moderation, erneutes Spielen des unschuldig Verfolgten seitens Bobi) ansieht, gibts mMn wenig Interpretationsspielraum.
Kannst du verstehen, dass man darauf fast nicht anders als sarkastisch oder  reagieren kann? 

Und ich sitze jetzt traurig hier und soll meinen schönen Beitrag zum vielfach genannten Fall nicht veröffentlichen.  All das nur, weil die bösen Mods ja so unfair sind und intransparente Entscheidungen fällen und es keine Möglichkeit zur Diskussion gibt usw.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Juli 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was macht das für einen Unterschied? Er ist dann immernoch teilöffentlich und damit muss Jugendschutz etc.  eingehalten werden. Auch haben sich die typischen LT-Schreiber und Verwarnten nicht gerade durch geringe Postzahl oder Mitgliedszeit ausgezeichnet.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt ist die schon gefundene Alternative mit selbst organisiertem Chat der Beteiligten die einzig gangbare für Nullmoderation.


Mal abgesehen vom Spam habe ich im LT auch mal nen Link zu einer Pornoseite gemeldet, der nur aus einem Punkt bestand, also waren dort auch sehr viele Spezialisten am Werk und es ist gut, dass der Thread dicht ist, denn gemütliches Labern war dort sowieso nicht mehr möglich. 

Bei der Nullmoderation beziehst du dich aber hoffentlich nicht auf das Spamimperium, denn dort habe ich schon einige Sachen gelöscht, nur ist es bei einer sehr überschaubaren Anzahl an Mitgliedern ziemlich problemlos möglich, auf OnTopic keinen großen Wert zu legen. 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Abschnitt diente dazu aufzuzeigen, dass wir uns bewusst gegen den Schritt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schade.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2014)

So ist es leider ohne Regeln ist kein vernünftiges Miteinander möglich, irgendwann taucht immer einer auf der die es übertreibt und andere damit anstachelt.


> Spamimperium


 Ach ja da war doch was


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2014)

@Nailgun: Ich bezog mich auf die diversen Whatsappgruppen. Dass die zum Teil auch zum organisieren von Spamattacken genutzt wurden ist natürlich wieder nicht so vorteilhaft für uns.


----------



## Aldrearic (26. Juli 2014)

Das ist ärgerlich, wenn sowas genutzt wird um zu einer Spamattake aufzurufen. Ich denke, viel dagegen tun kann PCGH nicht. Nur dass die Moderatoren wachsam sind und den Bannhammer neben dem Pc bereit legen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Nailgun: Ich bezog mich auf die diversen Whatsappgruppen. Dass die zum Teil auch zum organisieren von Spamattacken genutzt wurden ist natürlich wieder nicht so vorteilhaft für uns.


 Gibt es dafür Beweise?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2014)

So etwas ginge auch problemlos per PN was mir auch schon untergekommen war


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So etwas ginge auch problemlos per PN was mir auch schon untergekommen war


 Das kann ich mir gut Vorstellen, aber gerade in den WhatsApp-Gruppen geht meist anders zu als viele denken/vermuten.


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Juli 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Nailgun: Ich bezog mich auf die diversen Whatsappgruppen. Dass die zum Teil auch zum organisieren von Spamattacken genutzt wurden ist natürlich wieder nicht so vorteilhaft für uns.



Also ich war zwar damals zu den Zeitpunkt nicht in einer der Whatsappgruppen, aber bin jetzt in mehreren wo andere Mitglieder aus dem PCGHX sind aber da wurde bisher so was nie besprochen oder erwähnt, da gibt es eben andere Themen oder auch fragen die es damals im LT öfter gab zu irgendwelchen Sachen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2014)

Es nutzt ja auch nicht jeder die Möglichkeiten hier Stress zu machen und gegen Minderheiten ist man quasi machtlos


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es nutzt ja auch nicht jeder die Möglichkeiten hier Stress zu machen und gegen Minderheiten ist man quasi machtlos


Nur muss nicht zwangsläufig jeder, der hier Doppelaccount macht oder Trollt in so einer WA-Gruppe (ja es gibt mehrere) sein.

Am 1.1. (LT Schließung und co) hat auch ein Moderator einen Satz geschrieben, wonach es ihnen nicht möglich war etwas zu unternehmen, da die Täter höchstwahrscheinlich in WA agieren. - so was ist und wäre nicht zu realisieren.

Die involvierten Personen wissen bescheid, die Moderation denke CH mal auch und damit kann man doch die WA-Gruppen endlich mal außen vor lassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2014)

> Nur muss nicht zwangsläufig jeder, der hier Doppelaccount macht oder Trollt in so einer WA-Gruppe (ja es gibt mehrere) sein.


 Doppelaccount und Trolling sind schon mächtig verdächtig und ich bin ja kein Mod und kann die Internas einsehen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Doppelaccount und Trolling sind schon mächtig verdächtig und ich bin ja kein Mod und kann die Internas einsehen


Ja aber muss besagte Person den zwangsläufig in einer der WA-Gruppen sein?

Wenn ich jetzt so etwas tun *würde*,  bin dann auch zwangsläufig ich in einer WhatsApp-Gruppe?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2014)

Ich bin halt nur auf die Fakten eingegangen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich bin halt nur auf die Fakten eingegangen


Das ist auch ok. Als Beispiel: Am 1.1. fand keine Kommunikation via WhatsApp statt.

Und die Leute in den Gruppen sind nicht beteiligt gewesen. Das Problem ist, dass es anscheinend einige Personen immer noch nicht verstanden haben.


----------



## XE85 (28. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Olstyle schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Nailgun: Ich bezog mich auf die diversen  Whatsappgruppen. Dass die zum Teil auch zum organisieren von  Spamattacken genutzt wurden ist natürlich wieder nicht so vorteilhaft  für uns.
> ...



Wir haben entsprechende Informationen vorliegen.


----------



## RavionHD (28. Juli 2014)

Eine Offtopic Frage:

Wie kommt man in die WhatsApp Gruppe von PCGH?

Da würde ich auch mal sehr gerne reinschauen.


----------



## BertB (28. Juli 2014)

wohl eher:
mehrere what´s app gruppen, von leuten, die user sind, im pcgh extrem forum

wirste halt ne einladung brauchen,
vielleicht kriegste ja jetzt eine,
wo du hier dein interesse bekundet hast


----------



## Buxxdehude (28. Juli 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> @Bobi: Du kritisierst an uns rum ohne auch nur ein Quäntchen deiner Behauptungen zu belegen. Wenn du Stimmung gegen uns machen willst (und als etwas anderes kann ich es im Moment einfach nicht interpretieren, denn eine Klärung deiner "ungerechten Verwarnung" ist dir ja nach eigener Aussage "ziemlich egal, die Sache ist schon längst aus"), solltest du deine Versuche wenigstens mit Quellen belegen können. Vllt einfach auch mal wieder der Punkt über den Spruch "auch mal an die eigene Nase fassen" nachzudenken. Wir tuen dies nachweislich!


 
Hier in diesem
Thread ( seit Seite 1 ) haben sich viele über das Verhalten der Moderatoren beschwert. 
Es wurde sich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, darauf geeinigt, keinen Moderator beim Namen zu nennen. Hier liegt meiner Ansicht nach schon der erste Fehler. 
Nun scheint es so zu sein, dass die Moderation im Gegenzug fordert einzelne Fälle offen zu legen.
Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass hier nur ein einziger Moderator gerade gestanden hat. Dies musste er ja auch nicht, weil er nicht direkt genannt wurde. 
Deswegen finde ich es unfair, dass jetzt andersherum auf jemanden, sei es seitens eines Mods oder eines Users der mit dem speziellen Fall nichts zu tun hat und nur seine monumentale Meinung bezeugen möchte, rumgehackt wird, der sich aus welchem Grund auch immer, ungerecht behandelt fühlt. 

Ich denke, genau hier liegt der Hund begraben.

Edit: 

Ich kann beide Seiten gut verstehen. Leider wird hier auch vieles im Keim erstickt. 

Welcher Mod war es nochmal, der zitierte Belege jeder Verwarnung der letzten Jahre forderte, ohne dessen er nicht bereit wäre zu diskutieren?
So geht man auf jeden Fall nicht mit Kritik um.



XE85 schrieb:


> Kannst du da mal ein konkretes Beispiel bringen wo du angeprangert wurdest und du Dich gezwungen gesehen hast Dich unbedingt zu rechtfertigen - bitte mit Link
> 
> mfg





Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Ganz ehrlich, wir können zwangsläufig nicht immer alles per Link belegen, sondern manchmal nur von Erfahrungen berichten. Ich meine, du kannst nicht immer von Usern mit 7000 Posts verlangen, dass sie Links liefern, wenn die Sache eventuell schon ein paar Monate zurückliegt


----------



## XE85 (28. Juli 2014)

Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Welcher Mod war es nochmal, der zitierte Belege *jeder* Verwarnung der  letzten Jahre forderte, ohne dessen er nicht bereit wäre zu diskutieren?



Wo siehst du im zitierten etwas von "jeder"? Ich schrieb "ein" - damit ich mir das anhand eines Beispieles (auch per PN) ansehn kann um was es ging, keineswegs ging es darum irgendwas (gegen Userwillen) zu veröffentlich, sondern allerhöchstens eine ganz allgemein formulierte Anwort darauf zu geben.


----------



## Buxxdehude (28. Juli 2014)

Ahso, dann hab ich dich missverstanden. 
Tschuldige. 

Natürlich ist es schwer auf allgemeine Kritik einzugehen ohne ein Beispiel seines Fehlhandelns.
Keine Frage.


----------



## ebastler (28. Juli 2014)

Ich war damals in einer der besagten WA Gruppen (heute sinds zwei andere ^^), ich glaube, dass da mehrere derer waren, die beim Laberthread dabei waren. Über WA lief da kaum was... So weit ich weiß, ging das damals über einen TS.
In WA hab ich grad mal mitgekriegt, dass da irgendwas läuft, ein Blick in den Thread hats dann erklärt.


----------



## XE85 (28. Juli 2014)

Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Deswegen finde ich es unfair, dass jetzt andersherum auf jemanden, sei  es seitens eines Mods oder eines Users der mit dem speziellen Fall  nichts zu tun hat und nur seine monumentale Meinung bezeugen möchte,  rumgehackt wird, der sich aus welchem Grund auch immer, ungerecht  behandelt fühlt.



Es gibt aber schon einen kleinen unterschied zwischen "Meine Meinung ist ..." und "Fakt ist ... (und Mods leugnen das)" - vor allem wenn bei letzterem Dinge dabei sind die man nicht wissen kann weil der Einblick fehlt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juli 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wir haben entsprechende Informationen vorliegen.


 Dann sind deine Informationen leider falsch auf Bezug des 1.1.


ebastler schrieb:


> Ich war damals in einer der besagten WA Gruppen  (heute sinds zwei andere ^^), ich glaube, dass da mehrere derer waren,  die beim Laberthread dabei waren. Über WA lief da kaum was... So weit  ich weiß, ging das damals über einen TS.
> In WA hab ich grad mal mitgekriegt, dass da irgendwas läuft, ein Blick in den Thread hats dann erklärt.


 All das, was im Laberthread  lief (1.1.) lief über TS. In der WhatsApp-Gruppe wunderten sich sogar alle.


----------



## XE85 (28. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dann sind deine Informationen leider falsch auf Bezug des 1.1.



Wiso, du gibts es ja gerade selbst zu das was (über andere Kommunkationswege) lief:



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> All das, was im Laberthread  lief (1.1.) lief über TS.



Um nichts anderes ging es - ob das jetzt im konkreten Whatsapp, TS, Facebook, etc. ist spielt doch letztlich keine Rolle.

Der springende Punkt ist doch das "Aktionen" im LT über exteren Kommunikationswege organisiert werden, wir haben Infos darüber und du gibts es hier zu. Für eine wiedereröffnung, und ich nehme an das ist die Kernaussage des Kollegen gewesen, ist das sicher nicht förderlich.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juli 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wiso, du gibts es ja gerade selbst zu das was (über andere Kommunkationswege) lief:
> 
> 
> 
> Um nichts anderes ging es - ab das jetzt im konkreten Whatsapp, TS, Facebook spielt doch letztlich keine Rolle.


Ich sage ja gar nicht, dass es keine Kommunikation gab.

Aber halt nicht per WhatsApp und in jenen Gruppen.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Juli 2014)

Ich habe gerade eben noch einmal nachgesehen. Unsere (konkreten) Infos stammen aus TS-Diskussionen. Scheinbar wurde das gerade verwechselt oder irgendwie anders im Gedächtnis behalten. Es gibt aber auch Schnittpunkte zu anderen Diskussionsgruppen.

Aber mal wieder etwas anderes, was eher diesen Thread hier betrifft:

Mittlerweile bezweifle ich sehr, dass der Thread hier überhaupt noch irgendeinen Nutzen hat. Wenn man die Diskussionen hier von Anfang näher verfolgt hat, wird man unweigerlich feststellen, dass unser Beschwerde-Unterforum auf Grundlage dieses Threads hier entstanden ist. Ich persönlich empfinde dieses Unterforum als eine echte Bereicherung, die auch oft genug dazu geführt hat, dass Fehler unsererseits aufgedeckt und in Ruhe aufgekärt werden konnten (letztes Beispiel: eine Karte für einen uralten Verstoß im MP), ohne dass förmlich Hasstiraden durch unbeteiligte Dritte entstanden sind. Dieses Unterforum könnte aber noch viel mehr genutzt werden, wenn dieser Thread hier nicht wäre. Denn aktuell ist es so, dass eher hier im Thread geschrieben wird, anstatt den Weg in das eigens eingerichtete Beschwerdeforum zu finden. Das erkennt man schon an dem ähnlichen Wortlaut der Threadüberschrift bzw. der Bezeichnung des Unterforums. Die Folgen sieht/liest man hier jetzt zu Genüge. Es bauen sich Fronten auf, die von den eigentlichen Fakten ablenken und schon gar nicht Lösungsvorschläge begünstigen. 

Mein Vorschlag wäre:

- Diesen Thread schließen
- Beschwerden hinsichtlich Einzelfälle explizit im Beschwerde-Unterforum bereden (und damit auch den Forenregeln folgen, > siehe 6.2)
- Für andere Dinge, die eher allgemeine Probleme ansprechen, einen (jeweils) eigenen Thread im Feedback-Unterforum eröffnen. Beispiel: Die Diskussion über ein Verfalldatum für alte Ermahnungen/Verwarnungen. Diese Diskussion wäre hier nämlich nicht untergegangen, wenn man nicht Unmengen von anderen Streitpunkten, mehr oder weniger auf Fakten basierend, vorgetragen hätte. So lassen sich Themen besser abgrenzen und auch öffentlich bereden. Denn dieser Thread ist auch nur so umfangreich geworden, weil er Sammelbecken für ewig Unzufriedene, Quälgeister und hin und wieder tatsächlich diskussionsfähige User ist.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Etwaige Punkte verfallen nach einer bestimmten Zeit. Hohe Aktivität führt nicht automatisch zu mehr Konflikten mit den Forenregeln. Selbst wenn man einmal auf einen Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln aufmerksam gemacht wird, muss ich als der darauf Hinweisende davon ausgehen, dass es zu keiner Wiederholung kommt. Sollte es doch zu einem Wiederholungsfall kommen, kann ich aber andererseits denjenigen nicht mehr so behandeln, wie den Ersttäter.
> 
> Sicher ist aber auch, dass ich nach einem Verstoß, der drei Jahre zurückliegt, beispielsweise gegen die Bilderpflicht im MP, dies nicht als Wiederholungsfall ansehe. Feste Zeiten, wie bei den Punkten, lassen sich jedoch auch nicht wirklich realisieren. Dafür sind die Arten der Verstöße und ihre Schwere viel zu vielfältig, als dass man sie ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt nicht mehr berücksichtigen darf.



Die Verwarnstufen-Infos gehören offenbar zum Foren-Core - Kann man sicher was über Plugins regeln. Ich würde die Umsetzung jetzt nicht ausschließen, aber dazu gehört Evaluierungszeit, bspw. woher die Daten kommen und abgefragt werden, oder wo sie überall ausgegeben werden (das definiert inwiefern die Entwicklungszeit sich erweitert). 

Die Umsetzung benötigt grob überschlagen, wenn die Infos nur an einer Stelle ausgegeben werden, ein paar Stunden Arbeit bis 1 Mann-Tag. Außerdem braucht ihr vorher ein Konzept, das definiert, was genau "Ausblenden" bedeuten soll. Nach welchen Maßstäben soll das passieren (je mehr, desto mehr Entwicklungszeit). Soll der Eintrag gelöscht werden oder nur „versteckt“?

Die Umsetzung muss jemand von der Redaktion (oder Euer CM Stephan) bei uns (Onliner) dann einleiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Sparts euch beide bitte. ruyven, du hast seine Nachforschungen scheinbar anders interpretiert, als es angedacht war.



Ich habe mal überspitzt ausformuliert, was er geschrieben hat. Sicherlich waren seine Nachforschungen anderer Natur. Vermutlich hat er einzelne Beschwerden von Betroffenen analysiert und gesammelt. Aber was er hier geschrieben hat, waren Tatsachenbehauptungen über Motive und Denkmuster von Moderatoren. Und darüber kann er schlicht nichts wissen. Er könnte anhand seiner Beobachtungen Mutmaßungen anstellen - aber wenn man diese Beobachtungen nicht nennt und stattdessen die Mutmaßungen als Fakten formuliert, dann werden es bloße Unterstellungen.
Leider machen das hier sehr viele (wenn auch nicht immer so klar) und dann hat man, nahezu durch die Bank falsche, Behauptungen im Raume stehen, warum Moderatoren wie handeln bzw. Bewertungen dieser selbst erfundenen Handlungsmuster als "ungerecht",...

Ergebnis:
Stimmungsmache gegen die Moderation und 0 konstruktive Kritik, weil man eben gar nicht erst versucht, über das zu reden, was tatsächlich abläuft (und ggf. verbessert werden sollte).



> Bist du auch bereit deine Forschungsergebnisse offen zu legen, so dass sie Hand und Fuß bekommen können? Ich wäre auch daran interessiert. So lange du aber deine Infos nicht teilst, sind sie nichts wert und haben hier mMn nichts zu suchen.


 
/sign. Vor allem da seine Formulierungen (wie die vieler anderer auch) nahelegen, dass sie die große Teile der Community representativ abdecken. Derartige Zahlen, so sie denn vorliegen, wäre genau das, was wir bräuchten, um von Einzelfall-Beschwerden wegzukommen und einen Blick auf das große Ganze zu werfen.




DaStash schrieb:


> Es ist provokant wie ich finde und trägt nicht unbedingt zu einer entspannten Sachdebatte bei, vor allem nicht wenn man als Gegenüber das Hintergrundwissen hat rhetorisch im Zweifel am kürzeren Hebel zu sitzen.



Treshold rhetorisch am kürzeren Hebel?
Da muss schon ganz schön was kommen, ehe der am Ende der Fahnenstange angelangt 



> @Topic - Punktelöschung
> Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl das von Seiten der MODs aus nicht gerade einstimmig gesprochen wird. Einige Aussagen widersprechen sich zu anderen die bereits getätigt wurden. Wie bereits erwähnt, kann ich gerne im Bezug auf mein Anliegen entsprechende Nachricht per PN zukommen lassen um aufzuzeigen das zugegebener Maßen in der Praxis genau so gehandelt, wie hier teilweise abgestritten wird, im Bezug auf die Nichtbeachtung von länger abgelaufenen Verwarnungen und der Wertung von Neudelikten.



Entweder per PN oder als Thread im Besprechungsforum wäre der geeignete Weg, um mal konkreter zu gucken, was schief läuft (oder auch nicht). Wir können nicht ausschließen, dass es irgendwo Unterschiede oder zusätzlichen Abstimmungsbedarf gibt, aber diverse "ich sage, ich wurde ungerecht behandelt"-Poster helfen da halt überhaupt nicht weiter.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ist denn die Moderation bereit moderative Maßnahmen offen zu legen?
> Ich denke nicht.



Die Moderation ist in diesem Thread schon mehrfach auf Einzelfälle eingegangen. Wenn die Diskussion an einem Mangel an Beispielen krankt, könnte man imho durchaus mal eins durchsprechen. Dies kann allerdings nur auf ausdrückliche Initiative des Betroffenen hin geschehen, wir werden hier nicht von uns aus personenbezogene Informationen veröffentlichen. Persönlich erachte ich es aber als sinnvoller, eine derartige Diskussion erst einmal im Beschwerdeforum vorzubereiten und am Ende die strittigen Punkte hier halbwegs neutral und in beidseitiger Abstimmung als Beispiel zu präsentieren. So nach dem Motto
"dieses Post in diesem Kontext wurde von der Moderation als das und jenes gewertet, hätte nach Meinung des Autors aber als dies anderes behandelt werden müssen".



> Außer geht es mir auch nicht um irgendeinen Einzelfall sondern einfach um grundlegende Sachen.


 
Leider rennst du mit deinen grundlegenden Vorschlägen entweder offene Türen ein oder verlangst praktisch unmögliche Dinge. Vorschläge, die wir unserer Meinung nach schon umsetzen oder die unserer Einschätzung nach nicht umsetzbar sind, kann man schlecht "grundlegend" diskutieren. Da muss man im Einzelfall gucken, wieso die Einschätzungen der Lage soweit auseinandergehen.




Bobi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man einfach einen Laber Thread Moderator einstellen.


 
Was glaubst du, wieviel Zeit und Hirnschmalz schon auf die Idee verwendet wurde? 
Leider gibts eine sehr kleine Schnittmenge zwischen den Gruppen "als Moderator geeignet" und "Liebhaber des Laberthreads". Wären dort geeignete Personen aktiv gewesen, die sich aus Eigenmotivation um einen reibungslosen Ablauf gekümmert hätten, wäre die Lage vermmutlich auch nicht soweit eskaliert. Genug Vorwarnungen gab es ja, aber nach jeder Öffnung ging es bald weiter, wie gehabt. Fazit: Mit solchen Leuten ist so ein Thread scheinbar nicht machbar.




XE85 schrieb:


> Das ist hier aber kein Bazar.



Angebot außerhalb des Marktplatzes und vermutlich auch noch von Ware, die sich überhaupt nicht im Besitz des Anbietenden befindet... (fällt mir auf: Das Anbieten von Bakterius als solches wäre den Regeln nach sogar erlaubt, Sklaven stehen nicht auf der Liste verbotener Objekte.)
Aber n guter Deal wäre es imho gewesen 




Bobi schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso der Meinung dass der Laber Thread nicht moderiert werden sollte, dieser Thread ist ja für Off Topic gedacht, wie soll man Off Topic in *dem* Off Topic Thread schlechthin posten?



Man kann in jedem Thread vom aktuellen Thema abweichen. Zwar ist keins durch den Threadstart festgelegt, aber es stört trotzdem laufende Diskussionen, wenn diverse weiteren Themen dazwischen gepostet werden. Und alle anderen Formen von Spam (sowie anderer Regelverstöße) sind sowieso möglich. Das ist halt das Grundproblem des LTs: Er produziert Postings in gigantischem Umfange und damit auch Regelverstöße in gigantischem Umfange. Dieser enorme Modertionsaufwand steht umgekehrt aber in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen des Threads. Denn eben weil eine Diskussion unmöglich wird, sobald man anfängt mehr als 2-3 Themen mit mehr als ein paar Leuten (bei einem Thema vielleicht 10-15, bei 3 Themen vielleicht noch 3-4) zeitgleich zu bereden, kann dieser Thread nur von einem homöpatischen Teil der Community für Unterhaltungen genutzt werden. Machen mehr mit, gibt es nur noch Spam/Senf ablassen und das ist NICHT Sinn eines Diskussions-Forums.



> Langsam sollten die Moderatoren etwas selbstkritisch sein, mittlerweile gut 184 Seiten Beschwerdethread (einer der längsten Threads ist der Beschwerdethread - na bravo ) und womöglich umso mehr Beschwerdethreads zu einzelnen Maßnahmen.



Zähl mal die Posts, die von der Moderation selbst stammen und zieh vom Rest diejenigen ab, die alte Aussagen wiederholen oder Themen betreffen, die praktisch umgesetzt wurden und dann überdenke deine Aussage zur Kritikfähigkeit noch mal...




Bobi schrieb:


> Ich lese hier ständig von Moderatoren die hier ehrenamtlich arbeiten, nun gut, natürlich stimmt das, jedoch gibt ihnen das nicht das Recht zutun was sie wollen,



Das "ehrenamtlich" gibt es und dieses Recht nicht, nein. Aber das "hier (ehrenamtlich) arbeiten" (wie war das noch? Wenns kein Gehalt gibt, kanns doch keine Arbeit sein  ) führt dazu, dass uns ein gewisser Forenbetreiber ein paar Rechte gibt und bislang war das, was wir wollten (weil es für angemessen hielten) immer darunter.
Wenn dir daran was nicht passt, sind wir jederzeit offen dafür, den "für angemessen halten"-Teil neu zu durchdenken. Aber bitte hab Verständnis dafür, dass wir uns für sehr viele Dinge schon verdammt viele Gedanken gemacht haben und es für neue Ergebnisse somit etwas mehr zusätzliche Aspekte als "ein das gefällt mir nicht" braucht. Denn wenn letzteres alles ist muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen:
Hier wird nicht nur niemand dazu gezwungen, zu moderieren.
Hier wird auch niemand dazu gezwungen, zu posten. Und wer die Regeln nicht erträgt, die Community, Moderation und Betreiber untereinander abstimmen, der muss halt woanders posten.



> Und kritisiert man eine Sache wird einem nahe gelegt das Forum zu verlassen, na dann viel Spaß, erzählt das jedem und bald ist hier nichts mehr los.


 
Sobald wir auf 100 User runter sind, können wir zumindest den LT wieder aufmachen, ohne die moderativen Kapazitäten zu überlasten.
Mich dünkt, bis dahin braucht es noch ein Bisschen mehr Schwund 
(interessant übrigens, dass jemand, der in so vielen Communitys so viele User kennt, auch noch die Zeit hat, hier umfassende Aussagen über sämtliche Laberthreads zu machen. Ich les ja nicht gerade wenig online, aber das ist ein wirklich beachtliches Pensum)




Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Hier in diesem
> Thread ( seit Seite 1 ) haben sich viele über das Verhalten der Moderatoren beschwert.
> Es wurde sich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, darauf geeinigt, keinen Moderator beim Namen zu nennen. Hier liegt meiner Ansicht nach schon der erste Fehler.



Der Hauptgrund ist, dass es (zumindest in der ersten Hälfte der Diskussion) darum ging, die Forenregeln und Verfahren zu optimieren. Die hängen nun einmal nicht von einzelnen Moderatoren ab, Diskussionen über diese hätten von der mehr-als-umfangreichen Diskussion abgelengt und konstruktive Punkte verdrängt. Zudem gibt es, nicht zuletzt dank dieses Threads, die Möglichkeit, Einzelfälle (und somit auch einzelne Moderatoren) erst einmal im Beschwerde-Forum zur Diskussion zu stellen. Sollte ein derartiger Thread nicht zu der erwarteten Einzel-Mod-Einschätzung führen, sondern das kritisierte Verhalten "eines einzeln" von der gesamten Moderation für richtig und im Sinne der Regeln befunden werden, kann man genau diese Verallgemeinerung wieder hier diskutieren.



> Nun scheint es so zu sein, dass die Moderation im Gegenzug fordert einzelne Fälle offen zu legen.



Es wurde die Offenlegung von Dingen gefordert, aus denen Argumente hergeleitet werden sollten. Das ist in einer Diskussion vollkommen legitim.



> Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass hier nur ein einziger Moderator gerade gestanden hat. Dies musste er ja auch nicht, weil er nicht direkt genannt wurde.



Das muss er auch sonst nicht, weil er es hier nicht darum geht, irgend jemanden "gerade stehen zu lassen", sondern darum, die Moderation des Forums zu verbessern.



> Welcher Mod war es nochmal, der zitierte Belege jeder Verwarnung der letzten Jahre forderte, ohne dessen er nicht bereit wäre zu diskutieren?



Vermutlich gar keiner. Schließlich haben wir direkten Zugriff auf jede Verwarnung der letzten Jahre einschließlich Link zum Verwarnunggrund. Allenfalls bei Sonderfällen, wo nicht für Posts, sondern für PNs, etc. verwarnt wurde, müssten wir ggf. noch einmal nachfragen. Wenn hier seitens der Moderation eine Offenlegung vorgeschlagen wird, dann nicht für die Moderatoren, sondern für die restlichen Diskussionsteilnehmer. Die kennen den jeweiligen Fall nämlich nicht, sondern sehen nur einen User der sagt "unfair" und Moderatoren die sagen "genau richtig". Da kann man dann je nach Sympathie Seite beziehen (oder besser: Die Sache einfach ruhen lassen), aber für konstruktive Vorschläge oder eine Korrektur von Fehleinschätzungen müsste sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen können.




Pokerclock schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre:
> 
> - Diesen Thread schließen
> - Beschwerden hinsichtlich Einzelfälle explizit im Beschwerde-Unterforum bereden (und damit auch den Forenregeln folgen, > siehe 6.2)
> - Für andere Dinge, die eher allgemeine Probleme ansprechen, einen (jeweils) eigenen Thread im Feedback-Unterforum eröffnen. Beispiel: Die Diskussion über ein Verfalldatum für alte Ermahnungen/Verwarnungen. Diese Diskussion wäre hier nämlich nicht untergegangen, wenn man nicht Unmengen von anderen Streitpunkten, mehr oder weniger auf Fakten basierend, vorgetragen hätte. So lassen sich Themen besser abgrenzen und auch öffentlich bereden. Denn dieser Thread ist auch nur so umfangreich geworden, weil er Sammelbecken für ewig Unzufriedene, Quälgeister und hin und wieder tatsächlich diskussionsfähige User ist.


 
Man könnte sich vielleicht mal überlegen, ob man diesen Thread durch einen mit neutralerem Anfang und Titel, vor allem aber mit einem nicht vollkommen überholten sondern offenen Anfang, ersetzt. Aber Einzelthreads zu fordern wäre imho der falsche Ansatz. Ähnlich wie einige sich einen LT wünschen, in dem man einfach mal eine kleine Frage beantwortet bekommt, senkt auch dieser Thread hier die Hemmschwelle. Man sieht es ja an den Postetenden: Rund die Hälfte sind zwar die üblichen Verdächtigen, mit denen wir schon fast alles durchgekaut haben, was zu bereden es wert ist (und noch einiges mehr), aber die andere Hälfte sind Leute mit Anliegen und z.T. Vorschlägen, die das Forum vorranbringen könnten. Und von derartigen Leuten hat in den vielen Jahren vor diesem Thread iirc kein einziger sein Anliegen für so wichtig gefunden, dass er dafür einen extra Thread erstellt hätte. Oft beginnen die Diskussionen hier ja auch mit einem "abc fand ich nicht so gut" und entwickeln sich dann, während Threads allenfalls für "ich habe fix und fertigen Vorschlag xyz" erstellt werden.

Eine vermehrte Nutzung des Beschwerdeforums wäre aber in der Tat schön. Dann könnte sich dieser Thread hier auf grundlegendes beschränken, während die ganzen direkten Anschuldigungen, Regelinterpretationen und Meinungskoordination schon gelaufen sind. Man braucht schließlich keine große Öffentlichkeit, um Einzelfall-Abweichungen von der durchschnittlichen Moderation zu erkennen und man braucht umgekehrt (meist) keine Einzelfallbetrachtung, um allgemeine, die ganze Moderation betreffenden Missstände zu korrigieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Angebot außerhalb des Marktplatzes und vermutlich auch noch von Ware, die sich überhaupt nicht im Besitz des Anbietenden befindet... (fällt mir auf: Das Anbieten von Bakterius als solches wäre den Regeln nach sogar erlaubt, Sklaven stehen nicht auf der Liste verbotener Objekte.)
> Aber n guter Deal wäre es imho gewesen



Ich bin aber keine Handelsware und unterliege dem Artenschutz. 

 Bezüglich der Beispiele würde ich sagen wer mehrfach darauf herumreitet sollte auch unfreiwillig als Beispiel dienen, was sollte man sonst als Vergleich nehmen. Ich bin zwar eher dafür nix breitzutreten und es so wie gewohnt abzuhandeln da es eben eine persönliche Angelegenheit ist.
 Den Thread dichtmachen würde ich nicht unbedingt, eher anpassen oder einen vergleichbaren Thread bieten mit vielleicht einem anderen Titel. Klar kommt es hier zu Abweichungen und Sachen die hier deplatziert sind aber es hätte einen faden Beigeschmack wie " Abgewürgt ". Auch ein löschen Beiträgen die nicht zuträglich sind wäre angemessen. Ich könnte damit leben wenn von meinen Ergüssen was fehlen würde.
 Vielleicht sollte man auch hier versuchen nicht alles zu dicht ans sich selbst herankommen zu lassen und somit den Schreibstil neutraler zu halten so das niemand sich einen Schuh anziehen muss.


----------



## Xcravier (17. August 2014)

Wann ist eigentlich die tolle neue Sitte entstanden Threads einfach sofort zu schließen, anstatt die Off-Topic Posts zu löschen und Punkte zu verteilen?
Wenn man weiter an dieser Methode festhält könnte ich ja (rein theoretisch) mir ganz viele Zweitaccounts erstellen, in jedem Thread, den ich nicht mag kurz ein paar Mal hintereinander Off-Topic oder Halb-Off-Topic posten, damit der Thread geschlossen wird.
Ich fände es gut, wenn sich die Moderatoren wenigstens wieder ein bisschen Arbeit machen würden und nicht einfach mal jeden Thread zumachen (und nicht einmal den Off-Topic aus den zugemachten Threads entfernen) würden. 
Im Endeffekt ist das nämlich nicht weniger Arbeit für euch, als einfach kurz die Off-Topic Posts zu entfernen, und Punkte/Verwarnungen zu verteilen, weil sich dann wieder Personen beschweren, dass der Thread dichtgemacht wurde, und ihr dann wieder "diskutieren" müsst.


----------



## Cleriker (17. August 2014)

Ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen, diese Praxis. Bist du dir sicher, dass es sich bei diesen threads nicht um doppelte Themen, oder in anderen Themen schon mehrfach abgemahntes Verhalten geht?

PS: Links zu den etwaigen threads wären gut, dann könnte man sich einen Überblick verschaffen.

EDIT
Zu langsam.


----------



## beren2707 (17. August 2014)

Ich vermute, dass es sich hierbei um die "Fail"-Ecke handelt. Diese wurde kürzlich geschlossen, da sich Regelverstöße häuften (insbesondere inkl. der wiederholten Anprangerungen anderer User) und die Mutation in einen Ersatz-Laberthread drohte. Daher wurde kurzerhand der Thread dichtgemacht.
Hier gehts nicht um ein bisschen OT sondern wiederholte und immer wiederkehrende Verstöße trotz zigfacher Ermahnungen. Ich denke, man kann kaum verdenken, dass solche Threads (deren "Wert" fürs Forum mMn eh zweifelhaft ist) dann geschlossen werden.

Außerdem fürchte ich, dass die Arbeit der Moderation hier (erneut) brachial unterschätzt wird.  Ich bin ja selbst erst seit ~1,5 Monaten Moderator, kann euch aber bereits versichern, dass es täglich genug zu tun gibt, um notfalls die gesamte Freizeit damit auszufüllen.  Es macht sehr, sehr viel Arbeit einen Thread von seitenlangem OT zu befreien (besonders bei gemischten On-/Off-Topic-Posts), das kannst du mir glauben. Wir sind keineswegs faul, wir nutzen nur die uns gegebenen Möglichkeiten, wo unserer Meinung nach eine ordentliche Fortführung eines Threads einfach nicht mehr realistisch erscheint.
Es handelt sich übrigens vorerst um eine temporäre Schließung, keine dauerhafte.


----------



## XE85 (17. August 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Wann ist eigentlich die tolle neue Sitte  entstanden Threads einfach sofort zu schließen, anstatt die Off-Topic  Posts zu löschen und Punkte zu verteilen?



Ich wüsste nicht das es eine derartige Sitte geben würde. Threads werden (wenn überhaupt) nur dann geschlossen wenn die User trotz mehrfachem Hinweis seitens der Moderation weiterhin den Thread ins OT ziehen oder für etwas nutzen für was er nicht vorgesehen ist.

Leider häufen sich in gewissen Bereichen des Forum (wieder) Verstöße wie anprangern von Usern oder veröffentlichung persönlicher Daten. Das kann schlicht nicht geduldet werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. August 2014)

> Ich wüsste nicht das es eine derartige Sitte geben würde.


 Stimmt, mir fallen da höchstens noch vereinzelte verwaiste erledigte Threads auf die noch für eine Battle genutzt wurden.


> Wann ist eigentlich die tolle neue Sitte entstanden Threads einfach sofort zu schließen, anstatt die Off-Topic Posts zu löschen und Punkte zu verteilen?


 Generell sind immer Beispiele hilfreich da eine Pauschalisierung nicht zutreffend ist


----------



## Phobya (31. August 2014)

Meinungsfreiheit!

Hi.

Im Grundgesetzt steht das man eine Meinungsfreiheit hat.
Klar ist das diese JEDER Mensch hat.

Aber nicht hier, wenn man seine meinung sagt wird man durch diverse Mods und derer Handhabungen auf eine gewisse art und weise diskriminiert.
Und man bekommt Abmahnungen.
Es kann nicht sein, das eigene meinungen unterdückt werden, und man nicht einamal zu der meinung gefragt angesprochen wird.
Ne, wozu.

Mods = Hausrecht, Götter, und Übermenschen.

User = Darf ggf. anderen Usern helfen. Aber mehr auch nicht.

Und hier sind einige User die wissen was ich meine und schiss haben sich zu wehr zu setzten!
Ist doch auch klar, was könnte man denn verlieren? Den Account verlieren. Ja und?!

Aber wer seine meinungsfreiheit gegen den Account eintauscht,
lässt sich seine meinungsrechte nehmen. 

Die Mods habem Ihre Rechte, ist klar. Aber wenn man so mit den Usern umgeht.
Braucht mann sich nicht wundern, wenn man mehr als sauer ist!

PCGH und das Forum leben von den Usern... Aber so mit Usern Umgehen?
Echt eine schlappe und durchaus Traurige leistung!

Sicherlich wird dieser Beitrag gelöscht weden, da man hier keine meinungsfreiheit hat.
Was ich hier geschrieben habe ist meine meinung.
Sicherlich erkennt der eine oder auch andere User sich auch in der sache wieder.

Echt schade und nicht normal, das die Mods nicht in der lage sind sich normal mit den Usern auseinander zu setzten.
Meinen Thread in der Rumpelkammer wurde gleich promt Gesperrt.

Mir geht es nicht um meine Mahnpunkte die ich bekommen habe, weil ich mich und meine meinung vertrete.
Das ist, mir egal ob mein Acc. gesperrt und beiträge gelöscht werden.

Jeder hat laut Grundgesetzt seine Meinungsfreiheit, welche hier einem verwehrt wird.
Und wenn einem Mod was nicht passt/oder einwände hat.
Sollte dieser auf normaler art und weise in der lage sein mit dem jeweiligen User das normal zu klären.

Ich sage es hier gleich vor ab!  Ich werde mich diesem Text nicht Rechtfertigen!
Weil es da dann auch schon wieder losgeht, das der User seine Meinung(en) Rechtfertigen muss.


@  Mods...  Vllt. denkt Ihr mal drüber nach.

PCGH lebt u.a. von den Usern, welche das Forum mit unter weiter empfehlen.
Was  PCGH wieder zu gute kommen könnte, würde.

Aber so, mit den Usern umgehen?
Ich wurde heute von sehr sehr vielen Usern angeschrieben, wegen der Mods und deren Verhalten der User gegenüber.

Die Leitung des PCGH sollte/könnte sich doch mal gedanken machen wie hier der Umgang mit den Usern und deren Meinungen abläuft.

Lg.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (31. August 2014)

Phobya schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit!
> ....


Wovon genau redest du noch gleich?

Dein Post in der Rumpelkammer (genau der selbe wie hier!) Wurde dort nicht gelöscht, um deine Meinungsfreiheit zu beinträchtigen, sondern weil er dort schlicht nichts zu suchen hat.
Und genau das schreibt Laudian doch auch klar und deutlich.
Wo du dich da jetzt in deinen Grundrechten beschnitten fühlst


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2014)

Zu dem was du für Meinungsfreiheit hältst kann ich nur auf meine Signatur verweisen  .


----------



## keinnick (31. August 2014)

Phobya schrieb:


> Mods = Hausrecht, Götter, und Übermenschen.
> 
> User = Darf ggf. anderen Usern helfen. Aber mehr auch nicht. Gäste



Ich hab das mal für Dich korrigiert. 

Ich finde es lustig, wenn die Leute versuchen alles mögliche unter dem Deckmantel der "Meinungsfreiheit" zu legitimieren. Wenn ich Deine Party besuche und mich daneben benehme und [XY]-Parolen gröle (weil es herrscht ja Meinungsfreiheit) setzt Du mich auch vor die Tür, oder?


----------



## ACDSee (31. August 2014)

Die Idee, Nutzungsbedingungen in einem Forum aufgrund der Meinungsfreiheit nicht beachten müsstest ist gewagt.
Ich würde empfehlen, mehr als den ersten Satz zum Artikel 5 GG zu lesen, weil das GG die Meinungsfreiheit direkt selbst einschränkt



> *Die Grundrechte - Artikel 5*
> 
> (1)  Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei  zu  äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen   ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der   Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine   Zensur findet nicht statt.
> (2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken  in den Vorschriften der  *allgemeinen Gesetze*, den gesetzlichen  Bestimmungen zum Schutze der  Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen  Ehre.



Kurze Herleitung: Das *BGB* ist ein allgemeines Gesetz. Es regelt unter anderem das Vertragsrecht,  hier z.B. zulässige AGBs -> diese regeln Nutzungsbedingungen, diese  wurden von dir akzeptiert und nach diesen wird gehandelt.
Die  Auslegung der Regelungen kann man diskutieren (Thema schließen  ja/nein/vielleicht), dass es diese Regelungen gibt und dass man Regeln  zum Umgang miteinander braucht, würde ich nicht diskutieren.
Alleine Absatz 2 2. HS zwingt den Betreiber bereits AGBs aufzusetzen und für die Einhaltung zu sorgen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. August 2014)

@Phobya


> Ich sage es hier gleich vor ab! Ich werde mich diesem Text nicht Rechtfertigen!
> Weil es da dann auch schon wieder losgeht, das der User seine Meinung(en) Rechtfertigen muss.


Also willst du nur stänkern und nicht diskutieren?



> Ich wurde heute von sehr sehr vielen Usern angeschrieben, wegen der Mods und deren Verhalten der User gegenüber.


Was ist denn bei dir sehr sehr viel?
Du bist ja nicht mal zwei Wochen hier, also wer sollte dich kennen und dich anschreiben?



> Jeder hat laut Grundgesetzt seine Meinungsfreiheit, welche hier einem verwehrt wird.


Deine Rechte enden dort, wo die eines Anderen beginnen und ein Recht, andere zu beleidigen, hast du nicht. 
#dealwithit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2014)

Phobya, wenn du ein Problem hast kannst du dich ja an schon benannter Stelle beschweren und als nächste Instanz käme dann ev. die Administration. Da du deinen Bußgeldbescheid ja Öffentlich in der Pinnwand stehen hattest sehe ich eher Schwarz auch was die Einträge dort generell betrifft. Es gibt nun mal eine Netiquette sowie die doch sicherlich gelesenen Forenregeln, und wenn du vernünftig behandelt werden willst solltest du dieses Recht auch anderen zubilligen.
In knapp 4 Jahren bin ich hier weder Göttern noch marodierender Mods begegnet, man muss sie sicherlich nicht lieben aber die genannten Personen vertreten das Hausrecht und der Einhaltung der erstellten Regeln


----------



## McZonk (31. August 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da du deinen Bußgeldbescheid ja öffentlich in der Pinnwand stehen hast sehe ich eher Schwarz auch was die Einträge dort generell betrifft.


 Jetzt nicht mehr, da es auch gegen geltende und akzeptierte Forenregeln verstößt (Abschnitt 6.2)... Die Meinungsfreiheit kann eben nicht alles rechtfertigen.


----------



## dekay55 (31. August 2014)

Freie Meinungsfreiheit, Persönlichkeits Rechte, bla bla bla. 

Fakt Nr1 das ist hier ist ein Teilöffentlicher Raum 
Fakt Nr2 der Besitzer ( Administrator ) und die Besitzdiener ( Moderatoren ) führen hier das Hausrecht durch. 

Sie bestimmen was sie hier wollen und was nicht, wenn das dem Nörgler nicht passt, steht es ihm frei zu gehen. 

Natürlich hat jeder eine Meinungsfreiheit die im Grundgesetzt verankert ist, viele vergessen / verstehen / oder wissen einfach garnicht das dieses Gesetzt sich auf die Öffentlichkeit bezieht und nicht auf Teillöffentliche oder Private Raeumlichkeiten. 

Wenn ich in meinen Raeumen nicht dulde das ein Mensch sitzt mit einer Rechten besinnung, dann darf ich diesen auch aus meinen Raeumen verweisen und oder verbieten seine geistige gesinnung in MEINEN Raeumen auszuleben, und nix andere machen die Moderatoren, sie haben grundregeln erstellt und sie setzen diese durch, punkt aus da gibt es rein garnichts zu diskutieren. 

Ich glaub 99% derjenigen die hier nach ihrer Meinungsfreiheit jammern haben zu null ahnung was überhaupt im GG  und BGB drinne und wenn sie es wissen können die meisten das garnicht anwenden weil sie die gesetze eh nicht kapieren. 

Wenn das wirklich so waere das hier staendig das Grundgesetzt verletzt wird, warum ist hier der Verfassungsschutz noch nicht taetig geworden ? Da würde sich ja jeder Moderator strafbar machen hier. Ist aber nicht der Fall.


PS : Aldi lebt auch nur von seinen Kunden, trotzdem darf ich mich net in den gang setzen und hinkacken, oder reingehen und Flyer verteilen


----------



## 45thFuchs (31. August 2014)

Wer Heiratet kennt seine Rechte,vor allem mit Kindern...
Man darf sich sogar beschweren ,mit dem Rücken an der Wand


----------



## Phobya (31. August 2014)

Wer gestern nicht das mitbekommen hat, weis nicht worum es geht.
Ich habe auch hier geschrieben das ich mich dazu nicht rechtfertigen werde zu dem was ich hier geschrieben habe.

Mir geht es darum, das die betreffenden Mod(s), mal wohl möglich nach denken.
Wird aber ehr nicht Passieren. 

Kein einziger die hier gepostet haben, mekren es nicht mal mehr.
Wissen nicht was los war. 

Und genau diese ecke des Forums wurde mir von Laudian ja, ein Mod empfohen ich solle mich hier auslassen.

Hausrecht? Und machen was Sie wollen. Das merkt man. Unterstützen leute die faken... 

Ach es ist mir hier echt zu dumm, alle biegen sich wie die grashalme im wind.

Ende


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. August 2014)

Aber jetzt mal aus Sicht eines User war das klar ein Personenbezogener Angriff. Wenn dir jemand nicht ganz sympatisch rüberkommt oder ähnliches, dann denk dir deinen Teil und schreibe nichts dazu. Es gibt öfter mal solche Situationen, wo man sich nur an den Kopf greifen kann. Immerhin ist hier alles auf freiwilliger Basis.


----------



## McZonk (31. August 2014)

Phobya schrieb:


> Hausrecht? Und machen was Sie wollen. Das merkt man. Unterstützen leute die faken...
> 
> Ach es ist mir hier echt zu dumm, alle biegen sich wie die grashalme im wind.
> 
> Ende


Vielleicht ist es dann auch einfach mal an der Zeit einzusehen, dass man sich manchmal im Leben auch an die eigene Nase fassen muss?...

Übrigens DAS ist der Teil, der von uns Moderatoren als Anlaufstelle genannt wird und hier im Thread auch mehrfach aufgetaucht ist!


----------



## Laudian (31. August 2014)

Phobya schrieb:


> Und genau diese ecke des Forums wurde mir von Laudian ja, ein Mod empfohen ich solle mich hier auslassen.


 
Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



			
				Laudian schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dich über deine Verwarnung beschweren möchtest kannst du das gerne im Forum zu Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen tun.
> 
> Wenn du *danach* immernoch unzufrieden bist kannst du dich in diesem Thread [Link] auch noch einmal öffentlich beschweren.



Das _danach_ hatte ich in meinem Beitrag bewusst fett markiert - ist natürlich schade, dass du es scheinbar trotzdem überlesen hast. Und da du deinen Beitrag ja ohnehin nicht rechtfertigen möchtest werde ich weitere sinnlose Beiträge in diesem Thread dann auch löschen.

Das Forum zur Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen wurde ja jetzt bereits mehrfach verlinkt.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2014)

> Kein einziger die hier gepostet haben, mekren es nicht mal mehr.
> Wissen nicht was los war.


 Dann erleuchte die Fachwelt.


> Hausrecht? Und machen was Sie wollen. Das merkt man. Unterstützen leute die faken...


 Sicherlich nicht, es wird für die Einhaltung der Regeln gesorgt. Selbst wenn dein Grund für irgendeinen Sachverhalt für Unmut sorgte ist es nicht erlaubt Mitglieder anzugehen. Der reguläre Weg wäre einfach der Melden Button gewesen und sachlich zu argumentieren.


> Ach es ist mir hier echt zu dumm, *alle biegen sich wie die grashalme im wind*.


Selbst jetzt kannst du es scheinbar nicht lassen mit den " Anfeindungen ". So löst man keine Probleme sondern schafft eher neue


----------



## orca113 (1. September 2014)

Also das geht wirklich zu weit. Du bist mit der Moderation in einem Forum nicht zu frieden und kommst mit Grundrechten?!


----------



## Lee (1. September 2014)

Kurzer juristische Randbemerkung, die ich mir nicht lassen kann. An Art. 5 I 1 GG, der die Meinungs- und Informationsfreiheit gewährleistet, ist gem. Art. 1 III GG nur Gesetzgebung, vollziehende Gewalt und Rechtsprechung, kurz gesagt der *Staat* gebunden. Das bedeutet, dass du dein Grundrecht auf Meinungsfreiheit nur dem Staat gegenüber geltend machen kannst, nicht aber dem PCGHX Forum.

Die Regeln macht hier aber immernoch die Administration, und  selbst wenn diese einem gewisse Meinungsäußerungen verbieten würden (auch wenn sie das nicht tun), dann hättest du dich daran zu halten. Genau wie an alles andere was man dir vorschreibt, wenn du dieses Forum nutzen willst. Und wenn nicht, dann steht es dir jederzeit frei zu gehen.


----------



## Malkav85 (1. September 2014)

Es ist einfach so, das sehr viele der Auffassung sind, in einem demokratischen, (so gut wie) freien Land ihre Meinung frei Kund tun zu dürfen. Wie es schon einige Vorredner geschrieben haben, ist das nicht so leicht und einfach 

Zumal eine Beleidigung eine Beleidigung bleibt, auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, das XY ein *Zensiert* ist. Dein Recht endet dort, wo es das Recht des anderen verletzt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. September 2014)

Lee, wenn du nichts dagegen hast würde ich diesen Post gerne in meine Sammlung aufnehmen und jedes Mal zitieren wenn wieder jemand mit "Meinungsfreiheit" kommt nachdem er für Spam ne Karte gesehen hat. Dein Post triffts nämlich kurz und knapp auf den Punkt.


----------



## Lee (1. September 2014)

Das kannst du gern machen


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. September 2014)

Dafür hätte er aber auch mal auf 'Gefällt mir' klicken können, unsere Like-Jungfrau.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (2. September 2014)

Ich bin momentan sehr zufrieden mit den Moderatoren. Ihr macht alles richtig was man machen kann und seid absolut auf dem Boden geblieben. Liebe Grüße. Und wer das gegenteil behauptet hat einfach keine Ahnung.


----------



## Ion (2. September 2014)

DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Und wer das gegenteil behauptet hat einfach keine Ahnung.


 Wir sind halt auch nur Menschen, manche bedenken das glaube ich nicht. 
Schön auch mal positive Worte zu hören/lesen.


----------



## donma08 (2. September 2014)

Wie - keine ModBots?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (3. September 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Kurzer juristische Randbemerkung, die ich mir nicht lassen kann. An Art. 5 I 1 GG, der die Meinungs- und Informationsfreiheit gewährleistet, ist gem. Art. 1 III GG nur Gesetzgebung, vollziehende Gewalt und Rechtsprechung, kurz gesagt der *Staat* gebunden. Das bedeutet, dass du dein Grundrecht auf Meinungsfreiheit nur dem Staat gegenüber geltend machen kannst, nicht aber dem PCGHX Forum.




Kurze Randbemerkung , das "Lüth-Urteil" des BVerfG konstruiert nicht um sonst eine mittelbare Drittwirkung von Grundrechten für das Privatrecht.

Nur Weil die Grundrechte also eigentlich nur zwischen Staat und Bürger greifen, heißt das nicht das Sie nicht auch mittelbar zwischen Bürger und Bürger wirken können.

Aber auch der Meinungsfreiheit können durchaus Grenzen gesetzt werden. Denn selbst Grundrechte können sich wiedersprechen  

Das Moderatoren manchmal bessere und manchmal schlechtere Entscheidungen treffen ist vollkommen normal und menschlich, aber jemand muss ja schließlich entscheiden.  Ich beziehe das allerdings nicht auf den vorliegenden Fall, den möchte ich auch nicht kommentieren, sondern beziehe es auf die generelle Situation.


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

Soo, ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal ein paar lobende Worte loswerden 

Ich halte es bewusst allgemein, es ging um einen (unbewussten, weil spontanen und nicht vorsätzlichen) Verstoß von mir im Marktplatzbereich mit anschließender Meinungsverschiedenheit über das Ausmaß der Strafe. 

Ich habe dann einen Thread im privaten Beschwerde-Unterforum eröffnet, in dem es zu einer schnellen und freundlichen Klärung kam. 

Daher kann ich allen, die einen Konflikt mit der Moderation haben, nur raten, das mit dem Beschwerde-Unterforum mal auszuprobieren 

P.S. Die beißen nicht


----------



## Cook2211 (16. September 2014)

Dem schließe ich mich an. Ich hatte mich vor kurzem ebenfalls im privaten Beschwerde Unterforum wegen einer Bestrafung an die Moderation gewandt und dort ist Angelegenheit vernünftig geklärt worden.
Man sollte natürlich sachlich bleiben, was wie ich selber weiß, schwer ist, wenn man wegen der Verwarnung einen Puls von 180 hat.

Aber das Beschwerde Unterforum ist definitiv eine gute Sache


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aber das Beschwerde Unterforum ist definitiv eine gute Sache


 
Finde ich nicht.


----------



## DaStash (16. September 2014)

Softy wurde assimiliert. 

 MfG


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2014)

Tja, so unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen und Bewertungen sein. Die einen User sind zufrieden, weil ihnen eine (ungerechtfertigte/zu harte) moderative Maßnahme zuteil und diese zurückgenommen wurde, der andere hingegen ist immer noch unzufrieden, weil die Moderation die gefällte Entscheidung als vollkommen berechtigt erachtet hat.

Grundlegend sollte man also betonen, dass User sich in jedem Fall im Beschwerdeforum melden sollten, wenn sie sich bzgl. einer Ermahnung/Verwarnung ungerecht behandelt fühlen, denn sowas kann wirklich vorkommen. Liegt ein solcher Fall vor und die Maßnahme ist angesichts des Vorfalls zu hart, wird in diesem Fall natürlich seitens der Moderation auch so gehandelt, wie man es erwarten sollte: Die Entscheidung wird korrigiert (Abschwächung oder Rücknahme der Karte).

Wenn man jedoch seinen Fall vorträgt und sämtliche Moderatoren zur gefällten Entscheidung stehen, sollte man sich vlt. überlegen, ob man nicht doch etwas falsch gemacht hat, anstatt das Beschwerdeforum an sich nicht gut zu finden, bloß weil man dem eigenen Empfinden nach nicht "Recht" bekommen hat. 

So gesehen ist auch das Beschwerdeforum nicht der Heilsbringer, der alle User glücklich machen kann, denn es wird einfach immer User geben, die moderative Maßnahmen nicht akzeptieren werden, auch wenn man ihnen argumentativ aufzeigt, wieso die Entscheidung tatsächlich korrekt ist, da der Dissens über die Bewertungsmaßstäbe einfach zu eklatant ist. Es ist jedoch mMn ein wirklich hilfreicher Ort des Austausches, in dem Fehler der Moderation (die, wie bereits zigfach geäußert, einfach passieren können; dazu muss man dann aber auch stehen und den Willen haben, diese auch zu beheben) angesprochen und behoben werden können, sofern sie denn vorliegen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. September 2014)

Die Lösung kann es ja leider nicht geben da es für gerechtfertigte Maßnahmen keinen Grund gibt für eine Änderung, und der Delinquent sich den Fehler nicht eingesteht. Aber hey eine Nachfrage kostet nix ( bis auf Mut ) und bei fachlicher und sachlicher Vortragung hat man ja nix zu verlieren.


----------



## FTTH (16. September 2014)

Was ist eigentlich mit SpeCnaZ? Der ist ja schon drei Wochen gesperrt.


----------



## coroc (16. September 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit SpeCnaZ? Der ist ja schon drei Wochen gesperrt.


 Darüber wird hier wohl kaum geredet werden...


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2014)

Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *6.2 Feedback und Beschwerden über Handlungen der Moderation
> 
> *  Generell gilt: *Individuelle Maßnahmen sind eine Angelegenheit zwischen  Moderation und moderierter Person, kein Thema für die Öffentlichkeit.*


Ich hoffe, damit ist alles zu dieser Nachfrage geklärt.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Tja, so unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen und Bewertungen sein. Die einen User sind zufrieden, weil ihnen eine (ungerechtfertigte/zu harte) moderative Maßnahme zuteil und diese zurückgenommen wurde, der andere hingegen ist immer noch unzufrieden, weil die Moderation die gefällte Entscheidung als vollkommen berechtigt erachtet hat.



War klar dass du mich damit meinst. 

Aber darum geht es mir gar nicht.
Ich finde es einfach unfair. Das ist alles.
Da ist ein einziger User -- nur einer. Ganz alleine. Wie eine Gazelle im Löwenkäfig -- und hat alle Moderatoren vor sich oder auch gegen sich [je nach dem wie mans betrachtet].
Klar dass die Mods einander unterstützten. Nur der User hat keine Unterstützung. Der ist alleine.


----------



## Captn (16. September 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit SpeCnaZ? Der ist ja schon drei Wochen gesperrt.


Gibt es denn eigentlich härtere Maßnahmen für "Wiederholungstäter"?


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

Es gibt die Dauersperre.
Aber frag mich nicht wann die verhängt wird.
Allerdings sind mir schon User aufgefallen die scheinbar schon ewig gesperrt sind. Die haben wohl die Dauersperre erhalten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> War klar dass du mich damit meinst.
> 
> Aber darum geht es mir gar nicht.
> Ich finde es einfach unfair. Das ist alles.
> ...


Und wo ist da jetzt das Problem?
Ist ja nicht wie auf dem Schulhof, dass du Prügel beziehst, wenn du die falschen "Argumente" bringst. 
Weniger als nichts kann ja nicht dabei raus kommen, also hat man nichts zu verlieren, außer ein paar Nerven vielleicht.


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> War klar dass du mich damit meinst.
> 
> Aber darum geht es mir gar nicht.
> Ich finde es einfach unfair. Das ist alles.
> ...


 So würde ich das eben nicht sehen, aber das ist eben Ansichtssache. 

Wäre es so, wie du es schilderst, dass der einzelne User einem Heer von Mods gegenüberstünde, das in Kumpanei Fehltritte (ungerechtfertigt) verteidigen würde, gäbe es wohl kaum positive Äußerungen von Usern. Ich sehe es eher so, dass man im betreffenden Forenabschnitt eben allein auf die Stichhaltigkeit seiner Argumentation und die Richtigkeit seines Anliegens angewiesen ist. Wenn dies allerdings eben genau nicht gegeben ist, kann man es drehen und wenden wie man möchte, dann bleibt es eben bei der Entscheidung - was würde es da bringen, unbeteiligte User einzubinden oder die Öffentlichkeit zu suchen? 

Ich fürchte, du unterteilst da leider etwas zu sehr in Freund/Feind und glaubst, die Moderation wäre stets einer Meinung und würde (gerechtfertigte) Kritik abperlen lassen - das ist keineswegs der Fall.

Edit: Zur Frage nach Sperren und Punkten:
Hierbei würde ich nochmal die Punkteregeln bemühen.


			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *6.1 Punktesystem*  Dieses Forum verfügt über ein Punktesystem. Je nach Art des Verstoßes  und der Vorgeschichte des Täters haben die Moderatoren die Wahl zwischen  mehreren Stufen, beginnend bei 0 Punkten (formelle Ermahnung, „gelbe  Karte“) bis hinauf zu 10 Punkten für besonders schwere Vergehen. Die  Strafpunkte werden automatisch aufaddiert. Bei Überschreitung bestimmter  Punktegrenzen erfolgt eine Sperrung des betroffenen Benutzers durch das  System. Der gesperrte Benutzer hat keine Möglichkeit mehr, sich bei der  Forensoftware anzumelden. (Die Administration kann via Extreme-forum@pcgameshardware.de kontaktiert werden.) Die Grenzen lauten wir folgt:
> 
> 
> 5 Punkte: 1 Woche Sperre
> ...


Wenn also ein User eine gewisse Punktzahl angesammelt hat, kann es auch zu längeren Sperren kommen, da bestehende Punkte mit neuen zusammen eine verlängerte Sperre zur Folge haben (Beispiel: sechs aktive Punkte sind vorliegend, zusätzliche sechs Strafpunkte (zwei personenbezogene Angriffe), ergeben zwölf Punkte, was eine einmonatige Sperre zur Folge hat). Dauerhafte Sperren erfolgen nur manuell und nicht automatisch ab einer gewissen Punktzahl, diese erfordern auch wirklich massive Regelverstöße.


----------



## Danger23 (16. September 2014)

Ich muss den Mods auch ein großes Lob aussprechen. Hab bis jetzt erst einmal eine Verwarnung bekommen und wenn ich ehrlich sein soll war die gerechtfertigt. Das man es nie allen recht machen kann ist wohl klar. Aber ich finde sie machen einen guten Job und das mal Fehler passieren können ist auch klar.


----------



## RavionHD (16. September 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, damit ist alles zu dieser Nachfrage geklärt.


 
Ich wollte mich ja nicht mehr melden hier, aber vor nicht allzu langer Zeit wolltest Du meine Angelegenheit ja noch öffentlich machen, von daher ist dieser Verweis auf die Regeln doch relativ komisch.


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2014)

Wenn der Verwarnte selbst darauf besteht seinen Fall in der Öffentlichkeit breit zu treten ist das was Anderes als ohne Nachfrage über User zu berichten die gar nicht "anwesend" sind  .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> War klar dass du mich damit meinst.
> 
> Aber darum geht es mir gar nicht.
> Ich finde es einfach unfair. Das ist alles.
> ...



 Das glaube ich aber nicht das man über den Delinquenten herfällt wie ein ausgehungertes Rudel Wölfe, er könnte sich notfalls auch eine Person mit ins Boot holen der er vertraut und den Sachverhalt kennt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. September 2014)

Genauso könnte man hier sagen es gehen viele User auf wenige Mods, aber so wie beschrieben ist es hier noch lange nicht.


----------



## XE85 (17. September 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ... er könnte sich notfalls auch eine Person  mit ins Boot holen der er vertraut *und den Sachverhalt* kennt.



Ausser der Moderation, Administration und dem User selbst hat niemand 100%igen Einblick in den Sachverhalt, daher kann auch niemand sonst objektiv einen Fall beurteilen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. September 2014)

Davon abgesehen wiederhole ich noch einmal:
Es geht beim Kontaktforum nicht um einen Kampf "Mods gegen User". Wer die Moderation per se als einen Feind ansieht, den es -idealerweise mit einer zahlenmäßigen Übermacht- zu besiegen gilt, dem können wir vermutlich eh nicht helfen.
Sinn des Kontaktforums ist viel mehr die Möglichkeit, dass ein User seine Sicht eines Vorfalls auf einfachem Wege explizit allen Mods und der gesamten Administration vor Augen führen kann. So können etwaige Fehleinschätzungen einzelner Mods (oder etwaige Lücken in den Regeln) leichter erkannt werden, als wenn der User mehrere PN Diskussionen mit verschiedenen Mods zeitgleich führt, um zusätzliche Meinungen einzuholen. Umgekehrt stehen mehrere regelkundige Leute bereit, um einen zu Recht verwarntem User noch einmal auf anderem Wege zu erklären, was er an den Regeln nicht verstanden hat - der verwarnende Mod steht in solchen Fällen nämlich manchmal vor einer Wand aus Hass und hat gar keine Chance, Einsicht zu erreichen.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> der verwarnende Mod steht in solchen Fällen nämlich manchmal vor einer Wand aus Hass und hat gar keine Chance, Einsicht zu erreichen.


 
Jetzt übertreibe mal nicht so.


----------



## beren2707 (18. September 2014)

Das ist keineswegs eine Übertreibung. Ich kann solch ein Verhalten bestätigen, ist mir kürzlich erst (wieder) passiert, obwohl ich gar nicht der ermahnende Mod gewesen bin, sondern lediglich zur Klärung des Sachverhalts beitragen wollte. 
Es gibt User die es einfach dabei belassen, wenn sie erkennen, dass die Moderation ihrem Ansinnen nicht nachkommen wird - der Dissens bleibt, aber man bleibt freundlich. Andere (zum Glück sehr wenige User) werden unflätig, beleidigend, unterstellend und neigen zu (heftigen) Trotzreaktionen.

Wenn man einem User nett zu erklären versucht, was er denn genau falsch gemacht hat (möglichst transparent und nachvollziehbar) und einem mitunter blanker Hass und Verachtung entgegenschlägt, ist das durchaus frustrierend.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ausser der Moderation, Administration und dem User selbst hat niemand 100%igen Einblick in den Sachverhalt, daher kann auch niemand sonst objektiv einen Fall beurteilen.



So gesehen ist es richtig, hatte vergessen zu schreiben das man der betreffenden Person natürlich den Sachverhalt darlegen müsste soweit noch möglich.


> Jetzt übertreibe mal nicht so.


 So falsch ist die Aussage nicht besonders wenn der Fehler nicht eingesehen wird


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Das ist keineswegs eine Übertreibung. Ich kann solch ein Verhalten bestätigen, ist mir kürzlich erst (wieder) passiert, obwohl ich gar nicht der ermahnende Mod gewesen bin, sondern lediglich zur Klärung des Sachverhalts beitragen wollte.


 
Mir ging es auch eher um die materialistische Wortwahl.
Ich schreibe ja auch nicht hin dass ein Rudel Mods über einen armen Hasen hergefallen ist.


----------



## beren2707 (18. September 2014)

Naja, die Wortwahl ("materialistisch?" "martialisch?" ) ist mMn durchaus passend.
Tiervergleiche mit eindeutigen Zuweisungen (wehrloses Opfer, gefräßige Raubtiere) hatten wir doch schon. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Da ist ein einziger User -- nur einer. Ganz  alleine. Wie eine Gazelle im Löwenkäfig -- und hat alle Moderatoren vor  sich oder auch gegen sich [je nach dem wie mans betrachtet].


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2014)

Wenn man schon den Launen der User ausgeliefert ist ( ja manche Menschen laufen wirklich mit einer Fackel in die Pulverkammer ) kann so eine Wortwahl schon übel aufstoßen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. September 2014)

Meinen ersten Post, nach der langen Pause, schenk ich euch liebe Moderation .

Und ja ich bin böse wegen den mMn unnötigen Punkt aber dazu eröffne ich später ein Thema.

Aber erstmals:

Ein großes Lob dafür, dass man nicht sofort für immer gesperrt wird wenn man z.B meint, dass das Netzteil ungeeignet ist. 

Kritik muss aber auch sein. In dem Maxwell Thread von PCGH haben paar User sehr lange fast das gleiche geschrieben also etwas in der Art "Wie toll Maxwell ist."

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß,

SpeCnaZ

Good to be at home again .


----------



## DaxTrose (23. September 2014)

Hi SpeCnaZ, willkommen zu Hause und danke für den ersten Post! 
Du wurdest nicht gesperrt, weil Du zum Beispiel meinst 



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> dass das Netzteil ungeeignet ist.


sondern weil Dein Punktekonto einen gewissen Stand erreicht hat. Und dafür gab es viele Gründe und nicht einen einzigen! So wie Du das darstellst, sieht es wieder so aus, als sperren wir User, weil sie etwas "falsches" empfohlen haben.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. September 2014)

Du hast mich falsch verstanden.

In meinem Satz war keine Ironie enthalten.


----------



## DaxTrose (23. September 2014)

...in meinem auch nicht!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. September 2014)

In meinen Augen wärst du früher schon längst für immer gesperrt worden wären. So streng wie hier alle tun ist die Moderation auch nicht. Es gibt hier nunmal strengere Regeln, auch durch das Ziel und Größe des Forums geschuldet. Vielleicht sind da andere Foren besser geeignet...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. September 2014)

Dann ist es ja gut das die Moderation schon weiß was sie macht, wenn man als Member mit jemanden nicht klar kommt hat man ja noch die Ignorierfunktion


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

Jetzt darf man nicht mal mehr einen Hinweis geben. Zum totlachen.


----------



## Malkav85 (27. September 2014)

In einem Thread, bei dem schon zwei Mods den Hinweis gegeben haben, das OT unerwünscht ist und man trotzdem auf OT antwortet? Reiß bitte keine Zusammenhänge auseinander und stell hier nicht wieder Willkür in den Raum.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Reiß bitte keine Zusammenhänge auseinander und stell hier nicht *wieder *Willkür in den Raum.


 
Wieder Willkür?
Es geht um einen einfachen Hinweis. Mehr nicht
Dass die Moderation mal wieder überall Spamm sieht zeigt doch dass sie kein Fingerspitzengefühl hat.
Sowas hatten wir schon und Diskussionen darüber bringen ja nichts.


----------



## Ion (27. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dass die Moderation mal wieder überall Spamm sieht zeigt doch dass sie kein Fingerspitzengefühl hat.


 Dann erkläre uns doch bitte, wie du "Spam" definierst.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Dann erkläre uns doch bitte, wie du "Spam" definierst.


 
Hab ich das nicht schon längst?


----------



## beren2707 (27. September 2014)

Hinweis worauf, in welchem Kontext? Hast du Kenntnis von dem vorliegenden Fall, den Speci oben anspricht? 
Was bringen die schon zigfach gehörten Pauschalisierungen, die du leider hier bemühst? Ohne konkrete Beispiele verkommen solche Allgemeinplätze mMn zu bloßen Unterstellungen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Dass *die Moderation* *mal wieder überall* Spamm  sieht zeigt doch dass *sie kein Fingerspitzengefühl hat*.


Weder ist _die_ Moderation eine homogene Masse noch sehe ich es als angebracht an von einzelnen Behauptungen eines Users (komplett ohne objektive Einsichtnahme des Vorfalls) Gesamturteile über _die_ Moderation zu fällen.
Außerdem würde ich doch darum bitten, dass Speci, sofern er tatsächlich Interesse an einer Aufarbeitung seines Falls hat, sich in dem angegebenen Bereich meldet (was bislang nicht geschehen ist); so sehen es ja auch schließlich die Regeln vor (Absatz 6.2 der Forenregeln). Das bisherige Vorgehen provoziert hingegen nur die erwartbaren Reaktionen, da sich ein allgemeines Bashing gegen _die_ Moderation ja offensichtlich viel mehr anbietet als ein konstruktiver Dialog, der hier ja eigentlich stattfinden sollte.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Hinweis worauf, in welchem Kontext? Hast du Kenntnis von dem vorliegenden Fall, den Speci oben anspricht?


 
Hab ich irgendwas von Specki gesagt?
Ich glaube du bist im falschen Film.


----------



## beren2707 (27. September 2014)

Worauf bezieht sich dann bitte dieser Beitrag? 

Edit: Ah, ich sehe es. Es handelt sich also nicht um ein Anknüpfen an die darüberliegenden Kommentare sondern um deine eigene Verwarnung von heute. Da gilt dann das Gleiche für Dich wie ich es für Speci geschrieben habe.


----------



## Ion (27. September 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Worauf bezieht sich dann bitte dieser Beitrag?


 Auf diesen hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-test-maxwell-hoehenflug-134.html#post6824804

Ist unter den vielen gelöschten Beiträgen zu finden. Ich hatte die komplette Diskussion um Netzteile ausgeblendet. 
Die anderen User haben sich übrigens "entschuldigt" und eingesehen das es Spam war, jeder einzelne


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

Nicht auf Specki sondern auf den Hinweis dass ein so altes Netzteil nicht besondern sinnvoll ist.
Wie gesagt. Ein Hinweis.
Klar hat das nichts mit dem direkten Thema zu tun aber als Spamm sehe ich das eben auch nicht sondern als Hinweis.
Ist ja nicht so dass ich tagelang davon geredet hätte. Ich habe nur einen Hinweis gegeben.



Ion schrieb:


> Die anderen User haben sich übrigens entschuldigt und eingesehen das es Spam war, jeder einzelne



Ich hoffe du erwartest jetzt keine Entschuldigung von mir.


----------



## BertB (27. September 2014)

geht um altes netzteil raus, oder drin lassen, bei neuer 970 im "970/980 - höhenflug maxwell" thread,
auch in zusammenhang mit spulenfiepen

kann da schon topic zusammenhang deutlich sehen,

die übliche "raus das alte ding, du unverantwortlicher du..." diskussion kann ich allerdings auch nicht mehr hören
bin selbst verwarnt worden, weil ich das wohl losgetreten habe

edit: zu langsam, mehrere post dazwischengeraten


----------



## Ion (27. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du erwartest jetzt keine Entschuldigung von mir.


 Tue ich nicht, das steht dir frei ob du es machen möchtest. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass die anderen User den "Spam" erkannt und verstanden haben warum ich die Beiträge gelöscht habe.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

Übrigens ist der besagte Thread immer noch voll von Spamm.
Wenn also jeder Spamm mit einer Karte betitelt wird dann doch bitte alles was an Spamm da drin ist denn sonst ist es ungerecht.



Ion schrieb:


> Tue ich nicht, das steht dir frei ob du es machen möchtest. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass die anderen User den "Spam" erkannt und verstanden haben warum ich die Beiträge gelöscht habe.



Ich habe kein Problem damit dass du meinen Post gelöscht hast.
Aber wenn du Posts löscht die mit dem Thema nichts zu tun haben dann sei bitte so konsequent und lösche alle Posts die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben.
Sonst sind wir wieder bei der "willkürlich" Geschichte.
Und ich möchte die nicht wieder aufwärmen oder sonst wohin tragen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. September 2014)

Ich muss Thres Recht geben, der Maxwell Thread ist wirklich voll mit Spam aber natürlich werden nicht alle bestraft.

 Liebe Mods, entweder man bestraft alle oder niemanden.


----------



## Ion (27. September 2014)

Ich kann euch schon verstehen, allerdings ist es einem Mammut-Projekt gleichzusetzen in *dem*  Thread für Ordnung zu sorgen. Das sind inzwischen über 1300 Beiträge  und keiner kann verlangen das sich der einzelne Mod 5-6 Stunden hinsetzt  und das alles durcharbeitet. Wir haben auch noch andere Dinge zu erledigen.
Wie es scheint habt ihr die Beiträge schon entdeckt? Dann meldet sie


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

Es werden immer ein paar durchschlüpfen. Das ist meiner meinung nach auch nicht das Problem.
Nur bei Threads die einen derartiges Thema behandeln und von dem man weiß dass es dort zum Teil hektisch zugehen wird erwarte ich dass die Moderation viel präsenter ist.
Alleine schon die Drohgebärde "sonst gibt es Karten" halte ich für völlig fehl am Platz und führt dazu dass die Moderation "eine Wand aus Hass" vor sich hat.
Hier erwarte ich einfach mehr Fingerspitzengefühl. Ganz einfach.



Ion schrieb:


> Ich kann euch schon verstehen, allerdings ist es einem Mammut-Projekt gleichzusetzen in *dem*  Thread für Ordnung zu sorgen. Das sind inzwischen über 1300 Beiträge  und keiner kann verlangen das sich der einzelne Mod 5-6 Stunden hinsetzt  und das alles durcharbeitet. Wir haben auch noch andere Dinge zu erledigen.
> Wie es scheint habt ihr die Beiträge schon entdeckt? Dann meldet sie



Natürlich hast du Recht.
Ein riesen Thread mit einem gewaltigen Durchsatz an Posts. Die alle im Blick zu haben ist unmöglich.
Aber gerade deswegen müssen die Mods doch mal durchschauen, einfach unabhängig davon ob jetzt gerade viel lost ist im Thread oder nicht.
So ein Thread polarisiert. Er lockt alle möglichen Leute an die dort ihre kleinen Privatunterhaltungen führen "hey. Die Karte ist geil. Eben eingebaut ect.".

Ich habe eine Menge Posts gesehen die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hatten. Aber die bestrafe ich doch nicht. So ein Post stört nicht mal den Lesefluss.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. September 2014)

Es reicht wenn man die ersten 5 Seiten liest. Da findet man schon einige immer gleiche Beiträge von einem User, die ich schon vorher gemeldet habe.  Außerdem provozieren viele Fanboy kriege mit Sprüchen wie "AMD taugte nie was" usw. Ich bekamm dafür Punkte, die werden verschont .

Am besten noch diesen Thread schließen, weil sich alle Aussagen wiederhoeln.


----------



## Verminaard (27. September 2014)

Ist doch in vielen Threads. 
Erst haelt sich das OC bzw Spam in Grenzen. 
Meist geben Mods einen Hinweis, das man das doch bitte unterlassen solle. Ohne irgendwie agressiv zu wirken, in aller Hoeflichkeit. Hab ich zumindest mehrmals gelesen.
Wenns dann weitergeht mit OC/Spam, was genau erwartet ihr euch jetzt?
Das ein Thread komplett nochmal durchgeforstet werden soll, nur weil jemand nach dem Hinweis der Moderation nicht aufhoeren will, eine Verwarnung bekommt und sich ungerecht behandelt fuehlt?

So streng, wie auch schon behauptet wurde, ist das Forum auch nicht. Aber wenn User Hinweise der Moderation (absichtlich?!) ignorieren, darf man sich auch nicht wundern.

Ich versteh den Aufruhr jetzt hier auch nicht.
Die Verwarnungen die ich bekommen habe, waren angemessen und ich wusste auf was ich mich einlasse oder habe es im Nachhinein (ein)gesehen.
Wenn man natuerlich so sehr ueberzeugt ist, das die eigenen Beitraege sehr wichtig sind, kann man Schwierigkeiten bekommen bisschen Einsicht zu haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. September 2014)

> Liebe Mods, entweder man bestraft alle oder niemanden.


 Das kannst du doch gar nicht sehen, und die Aburteilung findet doch je nach Schwere auch Individuell statt. Ich habe hier bisher keine öffentliche Hinrichtung gesehen


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

Na ja Fakt ist nun mal dass ein Thread immer aus einem gewissen anteil aus Spamm besteht.
Mal mehr. Mal weniger. Kann man nicht verhindern bzw. das zu verhindern ist sehr aufwändig.
Aber gerade mit dem Wissen und dass es eben Threads gibt die mehr Spamm enthalten können als andere muss ich als Moderator anders davor sein und muss eine andere Linie fahren als z.B. bei einem normalen thread oder bei einem der weniger fluktuiert.


----------



## Malkav85 (27. September 2014)

Es hat dich nunmal getroffen, NACHDEM schon zwei Mal darauf hingewiesen wurde (u.a. auch von mir), das OT zukünftig bitte zu unterlassen sei. 

Eine Möglichkeit wäre gewesen, dem User per PN mitzuteilen, dass das mit dem Netzteil nicht sinnvoll wäre und die restlichen Beiträge hätten gemeldet werden können.

Wenn wir zudem jeden Spampost ahnden würden, dann müssten wir ca. 30 Mods einstellen, welche sich nur mit Spam beschäftigen  Daher setzen wir ab einer gewissen Postanzahl ein Zeichen, das die Leute bitte zum Thema zurückkehren sollen.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Es hat dich nunmal getroffen, NACHDEM schon zwei Mal darauf hingewiesen wurde (u.a. auch von mir), das OT zukünftig bitte zu unterlassen sei.


 
Und mir gefallen die Drohgebärden eben nicht.
Ihr solltet lieber bei derartigen Threads schon gleich am Anfang einen moderativen Hinweis posten anstatt 100 Seiten später.
Da ihr das immer sehr viel später macht untergräbt ihr den Gleichheitsgedanken. 

Durch eure Drohgebärde werdet ihr unfair und *das *muss kritisiert werden.


Nachtrag:
Noch mal was zu den Posts der "moderativen Hinweise".
So ein Thread wie der genannte haben großen Mengen an Seiten und ständig kommen neue dazu. Da kann man als User der nicht alle Seiten liest sondern gleich zur letzten springt wenn wieder 5 Seiten dazu gekommen sind schon mal den "moderativen Hinweis" übersehen.


----------



## keinnick (27. September 2014)

Das ist IMHO aber keine Drohgebärde sondern eben dieser gewünschte moderative Hinweis. Was sollen die Mods denn sonst machen außer Sanktionen ankündigen? Sie können kaum jeden Teilnehmer mit individueller PN anschreiben. Im Prinzip kann man doch froh sein, wenn solche Warnungen erfolgen. Die Mods könnten die Karte auch ohne Vorwarnung verteilen.


----------



## Verminaard (27. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ihr solltet lieber bei derartigen Threads schon gleich am Anfang einen moderativen Hinweis posten anstatt 100 Seiten später.
> Da ihr das immer sehr viel später macht untergräbt ihr den Gleichheitsgedanken.


 
Dann muesste dieser Hinweis bei jedem Thread wo es um AMD, Nvidia und Intel geht als erster Post stehen.

Wie lange glaubst du hat dieser Post wirkung?


Diese Ermahnung zwischendurch zeigt doch den Usern, die es vergessen haben, das Mods durchaus die Threads verfolgen.

Ich verstehe echt das Problem nicht. Wir sollten eigentlich alle die Regeln kennen. Fast jeden Verstoß kann man als Absicht werten.
Was fuer Konsequenzen das nach sich zieht, sollte auch klar sein. 

Eine andere Moeglichkeit waere fuer solche Threads extra einen, oder mehrere Mods abzustellen und die nix anderes machen als diesen Thread zu ueberwachen. Bekommt man mit ehrenamtlichen Mods nicht ganz so gut hin. Alternative? bezahlte Mods? Wer traegt die Kosten?


Threshold, du wertest die Ermahnung als Drohgebaerde. Ich werte das als Hinweis.
Ich will gar nicht wissen, wies hier zugehen wuerde, wenn ploetzlich ohne zusaetzliche Vorwarnung einfach Verwarnungen/Bans ausgeteilt werden. Hatten wir das nicht schon mal?


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Dann muesste dieser Hinweis bei jedem Thread wo es um AMD, Nvidia und Intel geht als erster Post stehen.
> 
> Wie lange glaubst du hat dieser Post wirkung?


 
Genau das wäre mein Vorschlag. Gerade halt bei Threads von denen man weiß dass sie sehr stark frequentiert sind.

Dann steht schon vorher fest was anliegt. Niemand kann dann sagen dass er "Glück" hatte weil sein Spamm vor dem moderativen Hinweis ist und er dadurch nicht "bestraft" wird.
Es geht mir einfach um Gleichberechtigung.
Wenn die Moderation den Hinweis ausgibt dass ab jetzt Karten anrollen dann zeigt dass doch dass im Vorfeld sehr viel Spamm abgegeben wurde denn sonst würde die Moderation nicht diese drastische Maßnahme durchführen.
Wenn ein derartiger Hinweis -- in einer veränderten Form natürlich -- schon am Anfang des Thread steht. Also als ersten Post eben dann weiß jeder wohin der Hase pfeift.

Es geht einfach mal ums Ausprobieren.
Diese Thread ist doch dafür da dass die User mal Kritik üben und Vorschläge unterbreiten wie man das machen könnte.
Es liegt an der Moderation diese Vorschläge anzunehmen und zu schauen in welchem Maße sie umsetzbar sind.

Und niemand wird ohne Vorverwarnung verwarnt. Der moderative Hinweis ist eben gleich in Post 1 anstatt irgendwo auf Seite 75 wo viele das nicht mitbekommen weil sie die Seite schlichtweg nicht gelesen haben.
Ist der Post aber auf Seite 1 kann niemand sagen dass er den Hinweis nicht gelesen hat.

Und keiner bekommt eine Karte weil er mal postet dass er was super findet 
oder dass das Netzteil recht alt ist.


----------



## keinnick (27. September 2014)

Wenn es danach geht wird auch so niemand ohne "Vorwarnung" verwarnt. Die erste und eigentlich völlig ausreichende Vorwarnung sind die Forenregeln. Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum man da nun noch ein Netz und nen doppelten Boden braucht. Wenn ich hier poste, dann weiß ich vorher eigentlich ziemlich genau worauf ich mich einlasse und was die Konsequenzen sind wenn ich Mist baue.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die erste und eigentlich völlig ausreichende Vorwarnung sind die Forenregeln.


 
Die immer mit gepostet werden wenn der Artikel ins Forum wandert.
Ich weiß.
Daher ist es eben auch ungerecht dass die Moderation irgendwann sagt dass nun Karten verteilt werden.
Wäre sie konsequent würde sie das durchgängig machen da der Hinweis auf die Forenregeln durch den PCGH Bot kommt und im Startpost steht.

Aber ernsthaft jetzt. Wer interessiert sich dafür was der Bot so schreibt?
Sinnvoller ist es dass ein Mensch einen Hinweis gibt und solange die Mods Menschen sind und keine Bots -- wäre ja furchtbar -- sollen das Menschen machen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber ernsthaft jetzt. Wer interessiert sich dafür was der Bot so schreibt?
> Sinnvoller ist es dass ein Mensch einen Hinweis gibt und solange die Mods Menschen sind und keine Bots -- wäre ja furchtbar -- sollen das Menschen machen.


 
Das heißt wir kopieren den Bot-Text und posten ihn nochmal drunter weil wir Menschen sind?
Das bringt nichts außer die Postcounter der Mods zu pushen. 

Der eigentliche Grund für meinen Post ist aber der Satz hier:


Verminaard schrieb:


> Eine andere Moeglichkeit waere fuer solche  Threads extra einen, oder mehrere Mods abzustellen und die nix anderes  machen als diesen Thread zu ueberwachen.


 
Nicht für Threads müsste man das machen, sondern für User. Es ist sehr sehr selten, dass ein ermahn/verwarnungswürdiger Spam/Troll/Beleidigung/was auch immer Post von einem uns unbekannten User kommt. In den allerallermeisten Fällen sinds die gleichen vielleicht 20 oder 30 User die immer wieder auffallen und immer mal wieder auf der Gesperrt-Liste stehen.

Eine sehr einfache Lösung wäre es, diese User einfach auf Grundlage des Haus-/Eigentumsrechts aus dem Forum zu verweisen, die Fanboykriege in den angesprochenen Foren würden auf ein Minimum zurückgehen. Aber wir gehen hier den schwierigen Weg und versuchen auch mit den Problemkindern klarzukommen, nur dass dann wieder seitenweise darüber gemeckert wird wie wir das tun. 

Es wurde schon öfter mal darüber diskutiert, eine Punktegrenze einzuführen bei der ein Permabann erfolgt, so Größenordnung 30-50 Punkte (ja, solche User gibt es!). Selbst das ist noch nicht geschehen und auch derzeit nicht geplant, würde aber den einen oder anderen Permanent-Störer entfernen.


----------



## orca113 (27. September 2014)

Seid ihr Immernoch wegen dem Laberthread dran dessen Schließung gerechtfertigt war?!

Personal bzw Mods für solche Sachen abzustellen ist unsinn. Sollen doch die die labern wollen in Chatrooms gehen. Feierabend.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. September 2014)

Alk jetzt hast du dich ins Aus geschossen . Also sind die User die früher gespammt haben, sind immer noch böse und die die jetzt spammen sind ja unschuldig.... . Gute Einstellung.


----------



## keinnick (27. September 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Alk jetzt hast du dich ins Aus geschossen . Also sind die User die früher gespammt haben, sind immer noch böse und die die jetzt spammen sind ja unschuldig.... . Gute Einstellung.



 Ich kann Dir nicht ganz folgen. Er hat von einer gewissen Gruppe von Usern gesprochen. Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Gruppe in Stein gemeißelt ist, jeder von dieser "Gruppe" kann sein Verhalten ja überdenken und dann ab sofort nicht mehr "dazu" gehören.


----------



## beren2707 (27. September 2014)

Es gibt mMn einen Unterschied zwischen SPAM und SPAM. Wenn ein User dynamisch innerhalb einer Diskussion mitspammt, kann das wirklich passieren und wird i.d.R. situativ geahndet oder eben nicht - er kriegt jedoch genau so einen auf den Deckel wie jeder andere auch, sofern eine allgemeine Ermahnung bereits erfolgt ist (wie im vorliegenden Fall). 

Wenn manche User jedoch immer und immer wieder mit SPAM auffallen, dann kann man durchaus von Wiederholungstätern sprechen, die dann auch entsprechend schneller mit einer Karte bei kurz vorher begangenen gleichartigen Vergehen rechnen können, denn die Karten sollen ja weniger bestrafen als vielmehr eine Verhaltensänderung herbeiführen. Wenn dies offensichtlich nicht erfolgt und weiterhin in gleicher Art gepostet wird, dann kann eine temporäre Sperre, die sich nach mehreren Vergehen irgendwann einfach ergibt, durchaus heilsam sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. September 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Alk jetzt hast du dich ins Aus geschossen . Also sind die User die früher gespammt haben, sind immer noch böse und die die jetzt spammen sind ja unschuldig.... . Gute Einstellung.


 
User, die es schaffen hier 40 Punkte zu sammeln gelten nicht ganz ohne Grund als absolut lernresistent.

Die meisten User die ein oder zwei Karten bekommen haben werden danach nie wieder auffällig. Vielleicht weil sie dann mal Regeln lesen oder weil sie bemerken dass hier darauf geachtet wird. Wahrscheinlich nicht weil sie spontan ihre Charaktereigenschaften ändern.

Bei den paar ganz wenigen Usern (eben meine genannte Gruppe), die über Monate und Jahre ständig wieder Karten einfahren schieße ich mich nach meiner Ansicht keineswegs ins aus wenn ich behaupte, dass die keinerlei Einsicht/Motivation verspüren an ihrem Verhalten irgendwas zu ändern.
Bei so mancher PN die man als Mod so bekommt stellt man sich manchmal eher die Frage, ob die person auf der anderen Seite überhaupt auch nur annähernd gesellschaftsfähig ist - wenn Leute kommen und wegen einer gelben Karte Morddrohungen raushauen brauchste mir nicht mehr mit "Verhalten überdenken" zu kommen, sowas will ich persönlich schlichtweg nicht im Forum sehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. September 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> User, die es schaffen hier 40 Punkte zu sammeln gelten nicht ganz ohne Grund als absolut lernresistent



40???? Wahnsinn.
Das zeugt dann aber wirklich von Lernresistenz


----------



## Malkav85 (27. September 2014)

Ich kann Threshold auch voll und ganz verstehen, nur müssten wir dann  sehr viele Threads entweder gar nicht erst eröffnen dürfen (zB keine  Kommentaroption) oder eine dicke, fette Warnung schon am Anfang.

@Cook: Ja, ein paar schaffen das auf Anhieb innerhalb weniger Monate  Allein wenig ich daran denke, das es immer noch Leute gibt, die keine Bilder in den MP stellen und das, obwohl sie schon mehr als 5 mal verwarnt worden. Das ist dann bei mir eine Mischung aus Frust, Resignation, Kopfschütteln und verrücktem Lachen


----------



## Verminaard (27. September 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> User, die es schaffen hier 40 Punkte zu  sammeln gelten nicht ganz ohne Grund als absolut lernresistent.


Das hat mMn nichts mit Lernresistenz zu tun, sondern mit einfacher ueberheblicher Ignoranz. Das System rebellieren.
Stellt sich die Frage, ob man solche User in einer Community haben will.
Ich persoenlich bin klar dagegen. 
Das I-Net bietet so viele verschiedene Plattformen, und das durchaus angenehme Klima hier im PCGH sollte nicht durch solche Deppen torpediert werden.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die  meisten User die ein oder zwei Karten bekommen haben werden danach nie  wieder auffällig. Vielleicht weil sie dann mal Regeln lesen oder weil  sie bemerken dass hier darauf geachtet wird. Wahrscheinlich nicht weil  sie spontan ihre Charaktereigenschaften ändern.


Ich kann hier nur von mir sprechen.
Die Punkte die ich bekommen habe, resultieren durch etwas ueberlesen in den Forenregeln, 2x Spam, wobei ich mich da anscheinend mitreissen habe lassen und ein personenbezogener Angriff, den ich in so einer Situation wo mir der Kragen platzt, jederzeit wiederholen wuerde, da dieser User in meinen Augen unmoeglich schreibt, provoziert und anscheinend immer so davonkommt.

Ich habe auch unmengen an Postings einfach nicht abgeschickt, obwohl fertig geschrieben, weil ich sie mir nochmal durchgelesen habe, und festgestellt hatte, das die eben doch nicht ganz so wichtig waren. Pfeiff auf den Postingcounter.
Wenn User eh schon den Inhalt gepostet haben, den ich auch aussagen/vertreten will, dafuer gibts den "Gefaellt mir" - Knopf.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ..wenn Leute kommen und wegen einer  gelben Karte Morddrohungen raushauen brauchste mir nicht mehr mit  "Verhalten überdenken" zu kommen, sowas will ich persönlich schlichtweg  nicht im Forum sehen.


Dafuer habe ich auch absolut kein Verstaendniss.
Wuerde ohne Ueberlegen einen Permaban auf saemtlichen Computec Plattformen nach sich ziehen. 
Was soll sowas? Hinter der Anonymitaet des I-Net verstecken und dicke Lippe hier, da das gegenueber sowieso nicht direkt und unmittelbar reagieren kann.


Threshold, ich kann deine Gedanken halbwegs nachvollziehen. Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, das eine Warnung der Moderation als ersten Post eher frueher als spaeter unsinnig wird, da eh keiner mehr drauf achtet.
Ob jetzt ein Bot oder ein Mensch diese Nachricht verfasst, ist im Grunde egal. Wir haben alle den Nutzungsbestimmungen zugestimmt, und die muessen nicht permanent wiederholt werden.

Auch wird hier auf Vorschlaege eingegangen und diese diskutiert, anstatt nur auf Hausrecht zu pochen.
Das macht das Alles hier doch etwas angenehmer, als in anderen Foren.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das heißt wir kopieren den Bot-Text und posten ihn nochmal drunter weil wir Menschen sind?
> Das bringt nichts außer die Postcounter der Mods zu pushen.



Doch. Ich denke schon dass das was bringen kann.
Man muss es einfach mal ausprobieren und schauen wie die Resonanz ist.

Niemand will doch Mods haben die mit Karten drohen. Niemand will User haben die unbestraft aus einer Spamm Orgie gehen weil der Mod erst später einen ermahnenden Hinweis gibt.
Denn diese User die das machen wissen dass sie das immer wieder so machen können.
Postest du aber gleich zu Beginn einen entsprechenden Hinweis ist das Spielfeld klar gekennzeichnet.
Und man muss eben auch zwischen Spamm und Spamm unterscheiden.
Natürlich ist es spamm wenn einer sagt dass er was super findet was ein andere macht oder dass er hier mal einen Vorschlag reindrückt.
Aber das ist eben aus meiner Sicht Spamm der nicht den Lesefluss des Threads stört und auch nicht großartig breitgetreten wird. Es ist ja nicht so als dass nun eine seitenlange Diskussion entsteht.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nicht für Threads müsste man das machen, sondern für User. Es ist sehr sehr selten, dass ein ermahn/verwarnungswürdiger Spam/Troll/Beleidigung/was auch immer Post von einem uns unbekannten User kommt. In den allerallermeisten Fällen sinds die gleichen vielleicht 20 oder 30 User die immer wieder auffallen und immer mal wieder auf der Gesperrt-Liste stehen.



Das ist mir zu pauschal gedacht.
Es sind nicht 20-30 User die in allen Threads herumstänkern. 
Es ist der Standard User der mal seine Meinung zu einer Sache sagt auch wenn sie gerade leicht am thread vorbei geht. Sowas kommt sehr häufig vor.
In der Regel interessiert das niemanden. Kein Mod geht hin und verteilt Karten. Entweder wird das so gelassen oder im Rahmen eines Durchwischen verschwindet das dann.
Doch dann haben wir das "Noch einmal Spamm und es regnet Karten".
Ein anderer User postet nun in etwa das gleiche. Schon wird es als Spamm geahndet und eine Karte wird verteilt obwohl dieser Inhalt in der Form in dem thread vielleicht schon 50 oder mehrmals aufgetreten ist.
Warum muss das als Spamm mit einer Karte geahndet werden? 
Weil der moderative Hinnweis kam "noch ein Spamm und es regnet Karten"?
Finde ich nicht i.O. 
Auch dann kann man immer noch den Post "ausblenden" und gut. Stört niemanden. Hat ja die 50 Seiten zuvor auch keinen gestört.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eine sehr einfache Lösung wäre es, diese User einfach auf Grundlage des Haus-/Eigentumsrechts aus dem Forum zu verweisen, die Fanboykriege in den angesprochenen Foren würden auf ein Minimum zurückgehen. Aber wir gehen hier den schwierigen Weg und versuchen auch mit den Problemkindern klarzukommen, nur dass dann wieder seitenweise darüber gemeckert wird wie wir das tun.



Du darfst nicht von "Problemkindern" auf die breite Masse schließen die hier und da mal einen Spruch oder sonst was fallen lassen.
Guck dir die ganzen Apple Threads der letzten paar Tage an. Im Prinzip bestehen die nur aus Spamm.
Was aber auch an den Artikeln liegt die im Forum verlinkt werden. Die sind so selten "zensiert" dass man nichts anders machen kann als einen blöden Spruch ablassen.
Klar. Könnte man nun sagen. Dann poste doch nicht. 
Aber diese Threads sind ja dazu da dass man sinnfrei posten soll denn sie sollen nur Klicks generieren. Sie erfüllen keinen anderen Zweck.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es wurde schon öfter mal darüber diskutiert, eine Punktegrenze einzuführen bei der ein Permabann erfolgt, so Größenordnung 30-50 Punkte (ja, solche User gibt es!). Selbst das ist noch nicht geschehen und auch derzeit nicht geplant, würde aber den einen oder anderen Permanent-Störer entfernen.



Der meldet sich geschickt mit einer neuen Mail Adresse und einem neuen User Namen frisch an. 



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ich kann Threshold auch voll und ganz verstehen, nur müssten wir dann  sehr viele Threads entweder gar nicht erst eröffnen dürfen (zB keine  Kommentaroption) oder eine dicke, fette Warnung schon am Anfang.



Ich habe nichts dagegen eine fette Warnung direkt beim Start des Threads zu sehen. Gerade bei Threads die zu Problemthreads werden können.
Jeder der den Thread dann liest hat diese Warnung auch gelesen. Da kann sich keiner rausreden.

Ich kann euch Mods ja verstehen. 
Es macht absolut keinen Spaß große und stark besuchte Threads zu durchforsten oder ständig um Auge zu behalten. Aber ab und wann muss man das einfach mal machen oder eben schauen dass man durch den Hinweispost andere User dazu bringt mitzuhelfen damit der Thread erst gar nicht abdriften kann.
Denn wenn ihr einen Hinweis bringt dass jetzt Schicht im Schacht ist und Karten heraufbeschwören dann ist das Kind doch schon in den Brunnen gefallen.
Muss ja auch nicht bei jedem Kommentarthread sein. 
Aber ihr habt ja Erfahrung. Ihr könnt in etwa abschätzen bei welchem Thread das möglicherweise nicht verkehrt wäre schon mal vor ab einen klaren Hinweis zu posten.
Der soll ja auch nicht abschrecken. Niemand hat was dagegen wenn mal einer einen Spruch postet oder was super findet.
Es geht nur darum dass etwas nicht vollkommen abdriftet. 

Gerade bei stark frequentierten Threads ist die Moderation abhängig von den Usern. 
Nur gemeinsam kann man eine für alle User und Mods zufriedenstellende Lösung finden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der meldet sich geschickt mit einer neuen Mail Adresse und einem neuen User Namen frisch an.


 
Dazu kurz ein Kommentar:
Eine andere Mail-Adresse, ein anderer Namen und von mir aus ne andere IP bringt nichts. Selbst die ganz schlauen dies per VPN versuchen fallen innerhalb kürzester Zeit auf. Es gibt dermaßen viele Kriterien und Möglichkeiten solche neuen Accounts zu finden dass es fast unmöglich ist hier unbemerkt zu bleiben (es gibt User die haben es bereits 20 oder 30x versucht... ).

Natürlich ist das System nicht perfekt und wir können nicht jeden Zweitaccount finden. Die Nutzergruppe um die es hier geht ist aber von ihrem Verhalten her bereits so auffällig dass es oftmals keinerlei technischer Hilfsmittel bedarf um sie zu finden. 


Was die Sache mit "ab jetzt regnets Karten" wie dus nennst betrifft: Das ist tatsächlich recht problematisch. Zu Anfang dieses Threads hier wurde diese Version der Handhabung aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere als zweckmäßigste hingestellt, die meisten hier wollten ja "Warnt doch öffentlich bevor ihr Karten raushaut!!". Das hat natürlich wie du sagst zur Folge, dass inhaltlich gleiche Posts anders gehandhabt werden je nachdem wann sie gepostet wurden.

Die Alternativen sind aber noch weniger prickelnd:
Wir können nicht alles was Spam enthält löschen und verwarnen weil dann nicht mehr viel übrig bleibt und uns dafür auch die Manpower fehlt. Das ist am Ende auch nicht der Sinn eines Forums finde ich.
Zweite Alternative ist Threads die ausufern statt zu warnen und Karten zu verteilen schlichtweg zu schließen, was auch sehr unschön ist.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dazu kurz ein Kommentar:
> Eine andere Mail-Adresse, ein anderer Namen und von mir aus ne andere IP bringt nichts. Selbst die ganz schlauen dies per VPN versuchen fallen innerhalb kürzester Zeit auf. Es gibt dermaßen viele Kriterien und Möglichkeiten solche neuen Accounts zu finden dass es fast unmöglich ist hier unbemerkt zu bleiben (es gibt User die haben es bereits 20 oder 30x versucht... ).


 
Ich sag auch nicht dass er sich sofort wieder anmeldet und dann gleich gegen seine Sperre stänkert.
Dass man den recht schnell aufspüren kann ist klar.

Ich meine jetzt dass der User mal einen Monat Pause macht und sich dann neu anmeldet und eine Zeit lang unter dem Radar bleibt.
Wenn der in altem Trott verfällt, fällt er auf. Das ist logisch.

Aber ich will jetzt auch keine Tipps geben. Daher lassen wir das mal lieber.


----------



## orca113 (28. September 2014)

Ja ich denke mal das ist irgendwann auch nur noch herausfordern und gucken wie weit sie gehen können.


----------



## Seabound (28. September 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dazu kurz ein Kommentar:
> Eine andere Mail-Adresse, ein anderer Namen und von mir aus ne andere IP bringt nichts. Selbst die ganz schlauen dies per VPN versuchen fallen innerhalb kürzester Zeit auf. Es gibt dermaßen viele Kriterien und Möglichkeiten solche neuen Accounts zu finden dass es fast unmöglich ist hier unbemerkt zu bleiben (es gibt User die haben es bereits 20 oder 30x versucht... ).


 
Ich hab hier 2 oder 3 Accounts. Hat sich nie jemand bei mir beschwert. Oder die wurden zwischenzeitlich gelöscht. Hab da schon länger nicht mehr reingeschaut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich das nicht schon längst?



Mir wäre jedenfalls kein vollständiger, praktisch anwendbarer, verständlicher (kurz: regeltaugliche) Definitionsvorschlag für "Spam" in Erinnerung. Wenn du einen derartigen konstruktiven Vorschlag zu den hiesigen Foregenregeln bitte noch einmal wiederholen könntest…
Eine spontane Suche nach Posts von dir führte zwar zu vielen Treffern, aber unter denen dann noch etwas hilfreiches rauszusortieren könnte dauern.




Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht auf Specki sondern auf den Hinweis dass ein so altes Netzteil nicht besondern sinnvoll ist.
> Wie gesagt. Ein Hinweis.
> Klar hat das nichts mit dem direkten Thema zu tun aber als Spamm sehe ich das eben auch nicht sondern als Hinweis.



Und wieso genau war dieser "Hinweis" für Leser, die an einer Diskussion zu einer Grafikkarte interessiert sind, so interessant, dass du ihn nicht per PN an die Zielperson senden kontest?




Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja Fakt ist nun mal dass ein Thread immer aus einem gewissen anteil aus Spamm besteht.
> Mal mehr. Mal weniger. Kann man nicht verhindern bzw. das zu verhindern ist sehr aufwändig.
> Aber gerade mit dem Wissen und dass es eben Threads gibt die mehr Spamm enthalten können als andere muss ich als Moderator anders davor sein und muss eine andere Linie fahren als z.B. bei einem normalen thread oder bei einem der weniger fluktuiert.



Und deine gewünschte Linie für den Moderator ist "Spam von Treshold durchgehen lassen" 




Threshold schrieb:


> Und mir gefallen die Drohgebärden eben nicht.



Gut. Es auch nicht Sinn der Sache, dass nachdrückliche Hinweise an Spammer von diesen gemocht werden. Sinn der Sache ist, dass der Spam aufhört bzw. dass hinterher niemand behaupten kann, er hätte ja gar nicht spammen wollen / nicht gewusst, dass das, was er da macht, als Spam zählt.



> Ihr solltet lieber bei derartigen Threads schon gleich am Anfang einen moderativen Hinweis posten anstatt 100 Seiten später.



Jeder News-Thread beginnt mit einem allgemeinen Hinweis, wie dir als überaus Forums-kundiger Poster ja sicherlich bekannt ist. Wie wir zusätzlich noch einen Hinweis mit Bezug zu konkreten Verhaltensweisen im Forum posten sollen, bevor diese Verhaltensweisen auftreten, müsstest du mir noch einmal erklären.



> Noch mal was zu den Posts der "moderativen Hinweise".
> So ein Thread wie der genannte haben großen Mengen an Seiten und ständig kommen neue dazu. Da kann man als User der nicht alle Seiten liest sondern gleich zur letzten springt wenn wieder 5 Seiten dazu gekommen sind schon mal den "moderativen Hinweis" übersehen.



_4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge 

 Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die 

…
- den Diskussionsverlauf stören (z. B. pauschale und/oder provozierende Aussagen ohne adäquate Begründung/Argumentation). 
ausschließlich eine Aussage wiederholen, die bereits mehrfach in diesem Thread getätigt wurde. (Es gilt: Bevor man in eine Diskussion einsteigt, ist deren bisheriger Verlauf zu lesen.)_

Wer die Forenregeln gleich mehrfach ignoriert, der läuft halt Gefahr, in Konflikt mit ihnen zu geraten 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Das hat mMn nichts mit Lernresistenz zu tun, sondern mit einfacher ueberheblicher Ignoranz. Das System rebellieren.
> Stellt sich die Frage, ob man solche User in einer Community haben will.
> Ich persoenlich bin klar dagegen.



Nicht nur du. Aber als objektive Moderation stellt man keine Mutmaßungen über Hintergründe von User-Verhalten an, sondern richtet sich allein nach dem Verhalten, dass zu beobachten ist. Sehr zahlreiche Verstöße sind zwar ein Hinweis auf absichtliches Fehlverhalten, aber längerfristige Sperren resultieren dann nicht aus dieser Vermutung, sonder aus der Akkumulation von Vergehen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sag auch nicht dass er sich sofort wieder anmeldet und dann gleich gegen seine Sperre stänkert.
> Dass man den recht schnell aufspüren kann ist klar.
> 
> Ich meine jetzt dass der User mal einen Monat Pause macht und sich dann neu anmeldet und eine Zeit lang unter dem Radar bleibt.
> Wenn der in altem Trott verfällt, fällt er auf. Das ist logisch.


 
Wir hatten hier 2-3 User, die das hinbekommen haben. Für vielleicht ein 5-6 Monate, dann waren sie wieder weg vom Fenster. Und mindestens einer davon wollte nur den Marktplatz nutzen, hat also naturgemäß die ersten 100 Posts was anderes gemacht.
Wer nach zahlreichen Warnungen und mehreren befristeten Sperren ("einen Monat Pause machen" und trotzdem noch einen Zweitaccount benötigen bedeutet ja, dass der erste mindestens 15 Punkte und eine dreimonatige Sperre angehäuft hat) nicht in der Lage war, sich an die Regeln zu halten, ist das halt auch mit einem neuen Account nicht. Und wenn er sich nicht aufwendig verstellt (und darauf haben scheinbar nur wenige Lust), dann gibts nicht einmal einen "Noob"-Bonus - wir kennen und erkennen unser Pappenheimer i.d.R.. (Die meisten versuchen es aber in der Tat erst gar nicht warten, sondern melden sich direkt wieder an. Der Rekord liegt afaik immer noch beim 70. oder 80. Account. Haken bei der Sache: Es braucht deutlich weniger Klicks, einen Account zu sperren, als ihn anzulegen - die Moderation hat also definitiv den entspannteren Job  )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2014)

> Jeder News-Thread beginnt mit einem allgemeinen Hinweis, wie dir als überaus Forums-kundiger Poster ja sicherlich bekannt ist. Wie wir zusätzlich noch einen Hinweis mit Bezug zu konkreten Verhaltensweisen im Forum posten sollen, bevor diese Verhaltensweisen auftreten, müsstest du mir noch einmal erklären.


 Stimmt, trotzdem passiert es leider doch öfters das die News eben Blutleer sind. Selbst wenn man darauf antwortet und nebenbei auf dürftige / schwammige Infos hinweist passiert doch des Öfteren wenig.


> Gut. Es auch nicht Sinn der Sache, dass nachdrückliche Hinweise an Spammer von diesen gemocht werden. Sinn der Sache ist, dass der Spam aufhört bzw. dass hinterher niemand behaupten kann, er hätte ja gar nicht spammen wollen / nicht gewusst, dass das, was er da macht, als Spam zählt.


 Richtig, wem das das noch nicht passiert ist dem gehört der 1. Stein. Ist mir auch schon passiert wobei ich versuche in 1. Linie dem Thema treu zu bleiben und nur im Nebensatz auf solche " Sachen " einzugehen. Passiert dann halt das mal ein Beitrag in der Versenkung verschwindet. Generell empfinde ich die Toleranzgrenze hier als noch angemessen, und falls jemand Probleme hat gibt es ja andere Möglichkeiten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2014)

Es ist halt ein Unterschied, ob man mal in einem Nebensatz ein Zu-weit-am-Randthema mit anspricht, oder ob man kurz hinter einem moderativen Hinweis, dass definitiv schon zu viel Spam im Thread ist, ein Posting verfasst, dass sich ausschließlich mit anderen Inhalten befasst. Einige der Nutzer, die sich hier in den letzten Tagen beschwert haben, machen letzteres sogar recht häufig und dann z.T. nicht einmal in einer Weise, die wirklich etwas zum Offtopic beiträgt/versucht, dort kurz und knapp alles klar zu stellen. Im Gegenteil: Das OT wird mit weiterführenden rhethorischen Fragen und/oder eher provokanten, auf alle Fälle der Rückfrage/Argumentation bedürfenden Behauptungen erst so richtig angefacht.

Solchen Persönlichkeiten müssen eben in ihre Schranken gewiesen werden, sonst haben wir hier nur noch LTs.


----------



## IDempiree (2. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Allgemeinheit,

ich muss leider sagen das viele eurer Moderatoren wie folgt handeln:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYeHsuYcd4U

Gib einem Affen eine Uniform und er weiß automatisch wie der Schlagstock benutzt wird... ist doch alles so wie immer, also warum wird hier darüber diskutiert? Sinnlos!

Es gibt natürlich solche und solche, so wie es auch solche und solche User gibt. Es gibt User die einfach auch mal Ihre Meinung äussern oder eine Behauptung eines anderen Users nicht einfach so hinnehmen und sich dazu im Rahmen äussern, es gibt aber auch User die nur Stunk machen wollen und sich in Foren ein Ventil suchen. Anhand der Thematik sollte man solche und solche User leicht erkennen, das schaffen hier aber nur ganz wenige Mods. Also bekommt der User der über drei Seiten zu einem Thema mit anderen disskutiert für sein "frechen Kommentar" gleich mal 3 Punkte mit Angabe - Personenbezogner Angriff und der User der den Theard crasht und aus heiterem Himmel schreibt; Idioten, alles Lüge, auch 3 Punkte... 

Es gibt aber wie ich hier auch oft beobachten kann ein Heilmittel solchen Maßnahmen zu entkommen, diese Art von User ist auch wieder ganz speziell; Das sind User die sich mit Regeln - Hinweisen an andere User wenden, User darauf aufmerksam machen das dies und jenes nicht geht und den Mod schon heimlich eine PN geschickt haben und bevor der Theard geschlossen oder der User verwarnt wird noch; Habs dir doch gesagt posten und dann den Hinweis vom Mod liken.
Dieser User spamt eigentlich nur wird aber liebessäuselnd vom Mod übersehen oder doch wohlwissend?

Es geht mir hier nicht um den Moderator an sich aber um den Job als Moderator der hier gemacht wird, der wird nämlich von vielen FALSCH gemacht aber ist eben auch nur ein Mensch und bewsser wissen kann er es nicht. Genau wie der User der nacht 4 Seiten diskussionen vllt. mal ein zaghaftes; Idiot, Du verstehst es nicht schreibt. Alles nur Menschen, oder? Die einen mit gelben und roten Karten und die anderen mit Punkten aufm Konto.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Oktober 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Also bekommt der User der über drei Seiten zu einem Thema mit anderen disskutiert für sein "frechen Kommentar" gleich mal 3 Punkte mit Angabe - Personenbezogner Angriff und der User der den Theard crasht und aus heiterem Himmel schreibt; Idioten, alles Lüge, auch 3 Punkte...


 
Richtig. Eine Beleidigung bleibt eine Beleidigung und ist unabhängig davon was/wieviel/wie lange ein User vorher geschrieben/gemacht hat. Das ist die Gleichberechtigung die über viele Seiten hier gefordert wurde und sowieso das einzige gerechte Mittel ist - wir könnten die anderen Dinge gar nicht einbeziehen da wir dafür ersten keine Zeit haben, zweitens jeder naturgemäß einen andren Maßstab anlegen würde und drittens dadurch die Unmutsrufe von Bevor-/Benachteiligung (zurecht) noch lauter werden würden.

Die Lösung ist aber genauso einfach wie die "Wiederholte Beleidigung --> 3 Punkte" - Regel:
Wer nicht beleidigt bekommt auch keine 3 Punkte. 


Dass sich das Gerücht was hier mit einem völlig unpassenden YT-Video mal wieder verbreitet wird so lange hält ist - entschuldigt meine Ehrlichkeit - leider nur der Tatsache geschuldet, dass die Masse an Usern hier die Mods und erst Recht die Hintergründe von moderativen Entscheidungen nicht näher kennt bzw. kennen kann.
Natürlich kann man folgendes auch als perfide List von uns auslegen irgendwas zu verschleiern aber ehrlich: Auch wir Mods unter uns sind alles normale Leute und niemand von uns ist durchgedreht, machtgeil oder was weiß ich noch alles. Wir machen eben für außenstehende Personen einen unangenehmen Job wenns sein muss - das ist eben unser Job.

Uns als machtgeil darzustellen ist genauso sinnlos wie jeden Verkehrspolizisten oder Politesse als uniformierten machtgeilen Idioten darzustellen nur weil man mal wieder nen Strafzettel für falschparken oder zu schnelles fahren kassiert hat. Die machen auch nur ihren Job und sind höchstwahrscheinlich eigentlich ganz nett, auch wenn der Delinquent es in dem Moment nicht wahrhaben will. Übrigens haben die mit uns noch was gemeinsam: Sie freuen sich über jeden der sich korrekt verhält denn der macht keine Arbeit. Ich hab gar keine Lust drauf groß Karten (an mir völlig unbekannte Personen) zu verteilen denn das ist schlichtweg (unbezahlter) Aufwand.


----------



## Ion (2. Oktober 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Gib einem Affen eine Uniform und er weiß automatisch wie der Schlagstock benutzt wird...


 Gib einem Mensch eine Tastatur in die Hand und er weiß automatisch wie  er sie benutzt und gegen die Forenregeln verstößt. Du siehst, solche  Aussagen lassen sich auch ganz leicht umdrehen, sinnvoll sind sie  deswegen aber noch lange nicht. 


> ist doch alles so wie immer, also warum wird hier darüber diskutiert? Sinnlos!


Ja,  warum eigentlich? Dir wäre wohl ein Forum ohne Mods lieber, was? Wo  jeder tun und lassen kann was er möchte, wo jeder jeden beleidigen kann  bis schließlich niemand mehr Lust hat sich an einer Diskussion zu  beteiligen.


> Es geht mir hier nicht um den Moderator an sich aber um den Job als  Moderator der hier gemacht wird, der wird nämlich von vielen FALSCH  gemacht


Seit deiner Anmeldung hast du mehr Punkte und  Verwarnungen "gesammelt" als manch anderer User in 5 Jahren, wie kommst  du also zu dem Schluss die Mods würden hier "alles falsch" machen? Du  scheinst dich ja mit den Forenregeln, welche unser "böses" Verhalten  erklären, bisher nicht wirklich auseinandergesetzt zu haben.


			
				Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wir Mods unter uns sind alles normale Leute und niemand von uns ist  durchgedreht, machtgeil oder was weiß ich noch alles.


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten, wir sind weder Götter noch sonstewas anderes, wir sind ganz normale Leute.


----------



## IDempiree (2. Oktober 2014)

Wer heimlich in die Keksdose greift ist der erste der sich für die Kekskrümmel an den Fingern verteidigen wird.... stimmts! 

Nachtrag: Und die Punkte die ich bekommen habe sind sowas von überzogen zu 75% aber es geht mir auch nicht um meine Punkte, ich fühle mich persönlich hier nicht angegriffen von Moderatoren oder habe dadurch eine persönliche Krise erleiden müssen. Was soll ich mich auch darüber echauffieren, das bringt weder mir noch der Sache etwas.

Hier geht es ja ganz Allgemein und generell zu oder? name - bashing sollte ja vermieden werden, wie auf den ersten Seiten zu erlesen ist.


Also war das von Ion doch nun ein personenbezogener Angriff auf mich, richtig? Ich möchte mich damit an alle übrigen Moderatoren wenden und dazu veranlassen Ion 3 Punkte für eben diesen personenbezogenen Angriff zukommen zu lassen.


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Gib einem Affen eine Uniform und er weiß automatisch wie der Schlagstock benutzt wird... ist doch alles so wie immer, also warum wird hier darüber diskutiert? Sinnlos!



Genau wieso schreibst du hier etwas rein? Nützt doch eh nichts... 
Ah doch, packen wir doch mal ein paar beleidigende Vergleiche in den Thread...




> Es gibt natürlich solche und solche, so wie es auch solche und solche User gibt. Es gibt User die einfach auch mal Ihre Meinung äussern oder eine Behauptung eines anderen Users nicht einfach so hinnehmen und sich dazu im Rahmen äussern, es gibt aber auch User die nur Stunk machen wollen und sich in Foren ein Ventil suchen.



Erkenne ich hier etwa Ironie?




> Es geht mir hier nicht um den Moderator an sich aber um den Job als Moderator der hier gemacht wird, der wird nämlich von vielen FALSCH gemacht aber ist eben auch nur ein Mensch und bewsser wissen kann er es nicht.



Du bist auch nur ein Mensch und weisst es trotzdem besser?



Tut mir Leid wenn ich etwas direkt bin, aber bei deiner Schreibweise habe ich das Gefühl, dass du (berechtigt) schon die eine oder andere Verwarnung bekommen hast.
Die Moderatoren machen in diesem Forum einen guten Job, denn ich finde es hier angenehm. 

edit: Der letzte Satz klingt zwar etwas nach einschleimen, aber es ist einfach so.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Oktober 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Wer heimlich in die Keksdose greift ist der  erste der sich für die Kekskrümmel an den Fingern verteidigen wird....  stimmts!


 
Es könnte natürlich daran liegen, dass die beiden Mods die gerade geantwortet haben zufällig die sind, die um diese Tageszeit zumeist aktiv sind. Ich meine die Zeit wo auch du meist aktiv bist und die Zeit wo auch (grob) alle deine Karten her stammen.

OK, man kann sich natürlich auch künstlich ein Szenario überlegen wo genau die Mods die dich aus machtgeilheit ständig verwarnen ständig den formelle-Beschwerde-Thread aktualisieren und darauf waren dass du da was schreibst um sich dann sofort zu verteidigen. Natürlich wird sowieso die Art der Antwort immer davon abhängig gemacht wer dem fragenden User wann welche Karten gegeben hat.


Ist genau wie die Politesse die dich auf dem Kieker hat und sich ständig nur verteidigen will weil sie dummerweise an dem Ort zu der Zeit jeden Tag Dienst hat wo gerade du immer falsch parkst - ist doch klar! 


Sorry aber sowas kann man doch wirklich nicht ernst nehmen was du hier loslässt.


----------



## IDempiree (2. Oktober 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Genau wieso schreibst du hier etwas rein? Nützt doch eh nichts...
> Ah doch, packen wir doch mal ein paar beleidigende Vergleiche in den Thread...
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry wenn ich etwas direkt bin, im übrigen schöner Avatar - ich mag Frauen, aber Du hast die "Likes" vergessen!


----------



## RavionHD (2. Oktober 2014)

Im Grunde braucht man sich hier nicht beschweren, Du bist im Grunde nur Gast und rein theoretisch darf man Dir wegen Deinem Namen schon Punkte geben weil Moderator XY etwas an Deinem Namen auszusetzen hat.
Soll jetzt nicht heißen dass sowas hier vorkommt, aber ich meine nur.^^

Versuch Dich einfach gemäß den Forenregeln zu benehmen und es sollte (eigentlich) nie was passieren:
Unsere Regeln - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME


----------



## IDempiree (2. Oktober 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es könnte natürlich daran liegen, dass die beiden Mods die gerade geantwortet haben zufällig die sind, die um diese Tageszeit zumeist aktiv sind. Ich meine die Zeit wo auch du meist aktiv bist und die Zeit wo auch (grob) alle deine Karten her stammen.
> 
> OK, man kann sich natürlich auch künstlich ein Szenario überlegen wo genau die Mods die dich aus machtgeilheit ständig verwarnen ständig den formelle-Beschwerde-Thread aktualisieren und darauf waren dass du da was schreibst um sich dann sofort zu verteidigen. Natürlich wird sowieso die Art der Antwort immer davon abhängig gemacht wer dem fragenden User wann welche Karten gegeben hat.
> 
> ...


 


Nein, es geht um den Kontext - das habe ich zwischen den Zeilen auch klar dargestellt! Wenn man lange und hitzig diskutiert sagt man auch mal Idiot, das ist völlig Legitim und wird nirgends so geahndet wie hier. Das ist keine Karte wert, wenn aber jemand völlig unbeteiligtes auf einmal dazwischen platzt und Stunk macht, dann ist das nur provozieren der aufgehitzten Gemüter und darf gern geahndet werden! Und in dieser Hinsicht wird hier - meiner Meinung nach - ein schlechter Job im allgemeinen gemacht!

Wenn ich mal wieder vergesse Bilder anzuhängen - darf das auch gern gehandet werden, ist ja zu recht. Ich darf hier Sachen anbieten und muss mich an den Rahmen halten. Wenn ich das verpatze, bin ich zurecht völlig allein Schuld an den Folgen die dadurch entstehen. Da würde ich auch nie drüber klagen - shit happens, its like.

Aber man kann das auch alles durcheinander werfen und sagen ich hätte behauptet alle Mods machen alles falsch und alle Mods sind doof. Ich denke Ihr Mods wisst eben so gut das und was bei euch schief läuft wie die User des Forums auch wissen wenn Sie zurecht einen drüber bekommen haben.

Ich kann dazu stehen, der Großteil der Mods nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Oktober 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Wenn man lange und hitzig diskutiert sagt man auch mal Idiot, das ist völlig Legitim


 
Nein, ist es nicht. Wenn du das so siehst ist das dein Problem. Der allergrößte restliche Teil der Bevölkerung sieht das nicht so (probiers doch mal beim Polizisten aus...) und entsprechend ists auch in unseren Regeln (und sogar im StGB!) festgelegt.

Wenn du dich damit nicht abfinden kannst können wir das nicht ändern und müssen eben jedes Mal entsprechend unserer Vorgaben 3 Rote vergeben. Genau wie du bei dem Polizisten jedes Mal ne Anzeige wegen Beamtenbeleidigung kassieren würdest.

Entschuldige die Direktheit aber es gelten nunmal nicht deine Regeln sondern die des Gesetzgebers und dann die des Forenbetreibers. Du kannst dich an diese halten oder dem Forum fern bleiben - so simpel siehts aus.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich das nächste mal einen Kunden der mir auf die Nerven geht "Idiot" nenne sag ich dir nachher ob er das für völlig legitim hielt . 
Sowas geht vielleicht bei jemandem den man gut kennt, aber nicht bei Wildfremden. Und genau letzteres sind im Grunde aber andere User in einem Forum.


----------



## BertB (2. Oktober 2014)

ist der große vorteil des pcgh forums, gegenüber anderen,
dass hier nicht konsequenzlos beleidigt werden darf,

sonst würde ein ganz anderer ton herrschen,
gibt noch genug andere gossen-foren, wo das so ist,

diese rühmliche ausnahme muss geschützt werden,
die mods sollen ruhig die standards an grundlegender höflichkeit hochhalten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Es gibt aber wie ich hier auch oft beobachten kann ein Heilmittel solchen Maßnahmen zu entkommen, diese Art von User ist auch wieder ganz speziell; Das sind User die sich mit Regeln - Hinweisen an andere User wenden, User darauf aufmerksam machen das dies und jenes nicht geht und den Mod schon heimlich eine PN geschickt haben und bevor der Theard geschlossen oder der User verwarnt wird noch; Habs dir doch gesagt posten und dann den Hinweis vom Mod liken.
> Dieser User spamt eigentlich nur wird aber liebessäuselnd vom Mod übersehen oder doch wohlwissend?



Es spricht ja nix dagegen jemanden der einen Fehler macht auf diesen hinzuweisen. Wenn sich hier zb jemand ziemlich ungehobelt gebärdet kann ich ihn doch im Thread anschreiben in einem Nebensatz oder per PN bitten das Geschriebene zu überdenken. Auch besteht natürlich die Möglichkeit diesen direkt zu melden. Ich glaube aber nicht das jemand zwei oder alle Möglichkeiten nutzt sondern eher jemand es direkt schreibt und ein anderer eben den Meldebutton drückt.
 Was der eine vielleicht als einschleimen ansieht ist für den anderen die Zivilcourage um mögliche Brandherde schon im Keim zu ersticken. Es gibt eben Regeln damit der Umgang miteinander ohne Stress zu ermöglichen und es sollte doch möglich sein sich so zu verhalten wie man es sich für die eigene Person wünscht.
 Mit einem Messer zwischen den Zähnen kommt man eben nicht weit außer man ist erpicht der Sammelwut für Verwarnungen und Karten zu frönen. So wie es hier läuft ist schon ganz gut und man muss schon den Hut ziehen wie gelassen es in der Masse hier abgeht von der Moderation.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (5. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> sonst würde ein ganz anderer ton herrschen,
> gibt noch genug andere gossen-foren, wo das so ist,
> 
> diese rühmliche ausnahme muss geschützt werden,
> die mods sollen ruhig die standards an grundlegender höflichkeit hochhalten


 
Kann ich zu 100% bestätigen, da ich ja jetzt einen Monat ''Urlaub'' hatte habe ich mich durch diverse Foren gekämpft und meine Güte, bin ich froh dass die Moderation hier ''gnadenlos'' ist im Gegensatz zu anderswo.
Ohne jetzt negativ über andere Foren zureden, in einem gewissen anderem Forum wurde ich verjagt weil ich mit einem gewissen User (der sehr viele Beiträge hatte) nicht einer Meinung war. Ich habe nur sachlich argumentiert warum ich das anders machen würde, ihm hat das und der Fakt dass ich aus dem PCGH-X kam nicht gepasst und am nächstem Tag die Nachricht der Moderation:


> es gab massive Beschwerden über Fehlberatungen einfach aus Spaß. Dies ist nicht der Sinn einer Community. Ich gebe dir zwei Wochen Zeit dein Verhalten zu überdenken.


Ich konnte es überhaupt nicht fassen, das war ja wohl ein schlechter Witz. Auf Nachrichten reagierte die Administration natürlich nicht......
Ich meine natürlich gebe ich meinen Unmut gegenüber solchen Empfehlungen kund


> Nimm statt der 290 die 290X und statt dem Dark Power Pro das L8 mit 630 Watt, alles andere ist Schwachsinn


...................

Egal wie auch immer, jedenfalls kann ich nur sagen dass ich es gut so finde wie die Moderation agiert, der Umgangston in allen anderen Foren in denen ich war war sehr viel unschöner als hier.

Deswegen kann ich nur sagen dass die Moderation im Großem und Ganzem doch erstklassige Arbeit leistet, weiter so 

Yeah, 2000 Beiträge^^


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (5. Oktober 2014)

Naja also Leute Man muss sagen, dass ohne die Mods hier sachliches Diskutieren fast unmöglich wäre... Aber wo ich euch recht gebe ist, dass die Móds manchmal über die Stränge schlagen. Vllt. wenn die Regeln mal etwas überarbeitet werden würden


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2014)

CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> Naja also Leute Man muss sagen, dass ohne die Mods hier sachliches Diskutieren fast unmöglich wäre... Aber wo ich euch recht gebe ist, dass die Móds manchmal über die Stränge schlagen. Vllt. wenn die Regeln mal etwas überarbeitet werden würden



 Dann hast Du ja die Möglichkeit, Dich im entsprechenden Unterforum zu beschweren. Vorher solltest Du aber überlegen ob Du "über die Stränge schlagen" nicht vielleicht mit Deiner Auslegung der Forenregeln verwechselst.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (5. Oktober 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dann hast Du ja die Möglichkeit, Dich im entsprechenden Unterforum zu beschweren. Vorher solltest Du aber überlegen ob Du "über die Stränge schlagen" nicht vielleicht mit Deiner Auslegung der Forenregeln verwechselst.


 
Nein... So meine ich das nicht. Ich denke nur, dass Mod´s in letzter Zeit wirklich jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen... Ich meine nur weil ich in ein Komment geschrieben habe (Nachdem es vorher eine sehr sehr starke Auseinandersetzung zwischen mir und einem weiteren User gab, bei der der User leider nicht objektiv war) "Der Satz in deiner Signatur trifft genau auf dich zu" oder iwi so habe ich direkt eine Verwahnung bekommen...
Der Besagte signaturträger allerdings darf seine Signatur weiterhin so behalten. 
...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2014)

Das ist es ja, eine Battle gehört nicht in einen Thread das erledigt man im privaten Rahmen um andere nicht zu irgendetwas anzustacheln bzw. dem OT Vorschub zu leisten. Es halt einfacher frühzeitig mögliche Brandherde zu bekämpfen anstatt später durch das aufschaukeln einen Großbrand zu löschen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Oktober 2014)

CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> Nein... So meine ich das nicht. Ich denke nur, dass Mod´s in letzter Zeit wirklich jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen... Ich meine nur weil ich in ein Komment geschrieben habe (Nachdem es vorher eine sehr sehr starke Auseinandersetzung zwischen mir und einem weiteren User gab, bei der der User leider nicht objektiv war) "Der Satz in deiner Signatur trifft genau auf dich zu" oder iwi so habe ich direkt eine Verwahnung bekommen...


 
Also ehrlich - noch tendentiöser kann man das hier kaum wiedergeben. Auch wenn der Thread hier nicht für Einzelfälle gedacht ist möchte ich hier klarstellen, dass die Ermahnung (NICHT: VERWARNUNG!) hier erteilt wurde, weil ein User als "eingebildet, engstirnig und streitlustig" bezeichnet wurde.

Wenn du damit nicht einverstanden bist gibts einen entsprechenden Forenbereich wo man darüber diskutieren kann. Schlichtweg falsche Behauptungen in den öffentlichen Beschwerdethread zu stellen ist dagegen nicht sehr förderlich. 

Weitere, diesen Fall konkret betreffende Posts werden kommentarlos gelöscht, wie gesagt bitte bei Bedarf das Beschwerdeforum nutzen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (6. Oktober 2014)

CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> Ich denke nur, dass Mod´s in letzter Zeit wirklich jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen...
> ...



So ein Gefühl hatte ich auch schon, wurde schon paar mal wegen irgendeinem Mist verwarnt oder gaar gesperrt.

Und 1 Monat sperren ist vielleicht eeeetwas übertrieeeben.

Vor allem dumm für die Leute, die gerade mitten in einer Verhandlung bzw Verkauf von irgendwelche Sachen hier verwickelt waren nää Mods?
Dann können die schön 1 Monat warten und man bekommt am besten noch eine Anzeige weil man das Paket z.B. nicht verschickt hat weil man nicht mehr mit dem Käufer in kontakt kommen kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Oktober 2014)

Für einen Monat Sperre braucht man mindestens 10 nicht zwischenzeitlich abgelaufene Punkte.
Man muss also mehrfach in kürzerer Zeit gegen die Regeln verstoßen obwohl dazwischen schon eine Woche Sperre kommt (bei 5 Punkten).

Es scheint zwar allgemeiner Usus zu sein immer seinen Fall darstellen zu wollen als wäre man für ein Delikt sofort ne Woche oder nen Monat gesperrt worden aber so ists leider nicht - das weiß jeder der die Regeln kennt. Um 10 Punkte zu sammeln muss man schon kontinuierlich und unbelehrbar (sogar meist aufgrund der immer gleichen Regelverstöße) ins Klo greifen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (6. Oktober 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> das weiß jeder der die Regeln kennt. Um 10 Punkte zu sammeln muss man schon kontinuierlich und unbelehrbar (sogar meist aufgrund der immer gleichen Regelverstöße) ins Klo greifen.



Naja das kann auf mich nicht zutreffen  aber vieles sei es einfache Wörter die man nicht gegen leute hier im forum oder sonstiges richtet werden sofort auf die goldwaage gelegt.
Und ich bin auch keiner der sich ersteinmal alle 100 Seiten Regeln durchliest ich guck einmal schnell drüber und das reicht hatmir noch nie geschadet das nicht zu tun

Wie gesagt will jetzt auch keine Diskussion starten wolltes nurmal so in die Menge werfen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Oktober 2014)

> Und ich bin auch keiner der sich ersteinmal alle 100 Seiten Regeln durchliest ich guck einmal schnell drüber und das reicht


 Dann darf man sich nicht beschweren wenn da doch der eine oder andere Punkt nicht beachtet wurde. Wenn ich jetzt sage das ich die Regeln nicht gelesen habe ob mir das jemand glaubt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Oktober 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Naja das kann auf mich nicht zutreffen


 Ich würde ja deine Liste von Karten offen legen um es zu beweisen aber das geht aus Datenschutzgründen nicht (es sei denn du erlaubst es explizit), da haste Glück gehabt.



PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Und  ich bin auch keiner der sich ersteinmal alle 100 Seiten Regeln  durchliest ich guck einmal schnell drüber und das reicht hatmir noch nie  geschadet das nicht zu tun.


 
Wenn du es getan hättest wärst du vielleicht nicht so oft gesperrt worden.

Wir machen das hier ja nicht weils uns Spaß macht (nochmal: Karten verteilen ist Arbeit die wir möglichst vermeiden wollen weils eben Arbeit ist) sondern weil wir unseres Jobs wegen dazu gezwungen sind die Regeln durchzusetzen.
Wenn jemand diese nicht kennt und auch nach wiederholten Ermahnungen/Verwarnungen/Sperren nicht einsieht sie zumindest mal zu lesen und entsprechend immer wieder dagegen verstößt - was sollen wir dann noch machen? 

Das ist alles wirklich nicht böse gemeint aber wir haben beispielsweise User (das ist jetzt nicht auf dich bezogen natürlich!), die 5, 6 mal in Folge (mit Sperren dazwischen) gegen die Bilderpflicht im MP verstoßen weil sie beispielsweise gar keine Bilder machen oder der Zettel mit Name+Datum fehlt. Ich kann das persönlich wirklich nicht verstehen, wenn man ständig wegen dem selben Verstoß ne Karte/Sperre kassiert MUSS man es doch irgendwann in den Kopf bekommen? 
Bei Beleidigungen usw. (wo wir auch solche kandidaten haben) kann ich sowas auf aufbrausende Gemüter, schlechte Erziehung oder was weiß ich schieben wenn es sich nicht bessert aber bei "Bild machen"? Da meint man manchmal wirklich die Leute machens mit Absicht.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn ich in dein Profil schaue und dort quasi jeder Mod aktuell als Besucher vertreten ist fällt es schwer an die Unschuld vom Land zu glauben ( geht mich auch nix an )


Wenn nach so einer Beschwerde erst einmal alle über das Profil schauen heißt das eher das Gegenteil: Der Strafenkatalog des Users ist eben kein "Allgemeinwissen" unter der Moderation. Sprich der User ist uns eigentlich garnicht als besonders auffällig bekannt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Oktober 2014)

Ok, sorry war ja keine böse Absicht. Dann löscht den Mist von mir


----------



## RavionHD (6. Oktober 2014)

Die Regeln braucht man nicht lesen um zu wissen was man hier darf oder nicht, dass man hier nicht beleidigen oder spammen darf sollte logisch sein, das gilt für fast alle Foren.

Dann gibt es noch Details bezüglich der Werbung und im Marktplatz.

Ich habe sie mittlerweile auch gelesen nachdem ich sie "einige male" () missachtet habe.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Oktober 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Naja das kann auf mich nicht zutreffen  aber vieles sei es einfache Wörter die man nicht gegen leute hier im forum oder sonstiges richtet werden sofort auf die goldwaage gelegt.
> Und ich bin auch keiner der sich ersteinmal alle 100 Seiten Regeln durchliest ich guck einmal schnell drüber und das reicht hatmir noch nie geschadet das nicht zu tun
> 
> Wie gesagt will jetzt auch keine Diskussion starten wolltes nurmal so in die Menge werfen.


Tja, wie im richtigen Leben: Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe. 


Bobi schrieb:


> Die Regeln braucht man nicht lesen um zu wissen was man hier darf oder nicht, dass man hier nicht beleidigen oder spammen darf sollte logisch sein, das gilt für fast alle Foren.


Ja, sollte...


----------



## DaStash (7. Oktober 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also ehrlich - noch tendentiöser kann man das hier kaum wiedergeben. Auch wenn der Thread hier nicht für Einzelfälle gedacht ist möchte ich hier klarstellen, dass die Ermahnung (NICHT: VERWARNUNG!) hier erteilt wurde, weil ein User als "eingebildet, engstirnig und streitlustig" bezeichnet wurde.


Das ist ein problematischer Punkt der mir hier auch schon öfter aufgefallen ist. Ihr habt zu Anfang nicht selten darauf hingewiesen das es in diesem Thread "nicht" um Einzelfälle geht und entsprechende Posts auf das Beschwerdeforum verwiesen. So weit so gut. Ein faden Beigeschmack kriegt die Sache allerdings dadurch, dass auch gerne mal trotz gleicher Analogie in anderen Threads eine Verwarnung gezückt wird, wenn man abseits und sei es auch nur kurz, der Topics unterwegs ist. Ansich finde ich das persönlich nicht so schlimm, vorausgesetzt man kriegt die Kurve und kommt wieder zum Topic zurück. Aber dadurch das ihr das teilweise hier selber macht, führt das bei betreffenden usern zu berechtigtem Unverständnis.

Ich kann das nachvollziehen. Es wird einem öffentlich etwas zu Unrecht unterstellt, was man dann völlig nachvollziehbar auch öffentlich klar stellen möchte, so wie du es hier gerade gemacht hast. Dann sollte man aber auch in Einzelfällen jenen Nutzern die von sowas betroffen sind die Möglichkeit geben selbiges zu tun, im begrenzten Umfang und mit der Prämisse zum Topic zurückzukehren. Ansonsten wirkt das wie Wasser predigen und Wein trinken. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Oktober 2014)

Nein, da die Mods hier wesentlich härter agieren könnten, nachdem schon ein paar mal erwähnt wurde, dass hier keine Einzelfälle diskutiert werden sollen und manche immer wieder damit ankommen. 
Bis jetzt wurde das mehr oder weniger schnell durch gekaut, hätte aber auch gelöscht und bepunktet werden können.


----------



## DaStash (7. Oktober 2014)

Eben, darum geht es ja und gleiches sollte dann auch in anderen Threads gelten. Ich bin da eher auch ein Befürworter einer etwas entspannteren Haltung. Dieser Thread hier zeigt ja ganz gut das man nicht immer alles auf die Goldwage legen braucht, siehe mein angesprochenes Beispiel. Jetzt muss das nur noch auf die anderen Forenthreads übertragen werden.

 MfG


----------



## Ion (7. Oktober 2014)

Zum Thema auf die Goldwaage legen:
Ich entferne täglich um die ~10 Beiträge (Zahl variiert stark) als OT, obwohl sie jemand anders evtl. als Spam einstufen könnte. Ich drücke sehr oft ein Auge zu. Natürlich sieht das der normale User nicht.
Ihr könnt daher froh sein, dass wir zwischen OT und Spam unterscheiden - im Prinzip ist das nämlich das gleiche, Stichwort "Den Diskussionsverlauf stören". 

Es wird trotzdem immer wieder zu Missverständnissen und Problemen kommen


----------



## DaStash (7. Oktober 2014)

Eben und um so wichtiger ist es dann auch nicht gleich mit Verwarnungen zu kommen, vor allem nicht bei Sachverhalten die sich in der Interpretation zwischen entspr. user und MOD stark unterscheiden. Kommentarlos Löschen oder Löschen und Regelinfo oder btt Hinweis sollten da ausreichend sein. Erst wenn darüber hinaus bewusst weiter gemacht wird kann und sollte man zu weiteren Maßnahmen greifen. dabei sollte aber auch bedacht werden, dass gerade bei öffentlichen Anschuldigungen den betreffenden user auch die Möglichkeit eingeräumt werden sollte, dass öffentlich richtig zu stellen, mit der Premisse anshließend zum Topic zurückzukehren, so wie es hier, sie mein vorletzten Post #2049, auch gehandhabt wird.

 MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Oktober 2014)

Außer, dass dann mehr Spam vorhanden wäre, würde das noch zu einer erheblichen Mehrarbeit für Mods führen, was nur dazu dienen würde, um mehr Spam stehen zu lassen. 
Klingt nicht sehr produktiv.


----------



## DaStash (7. Oktober 2014)

Denke ich nicht. Wird ja auch schon so praktiziert, siehe IONs Beitrag.

 MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Oktober 2014)

Ähm, ...
Und was willst du jetzt an der Situation ändern, wenn dir die Situation schon passt?


----------



## DaStash (8. Oktober 2014)

Das es generell so praktiziert wird und nicht mal so mal so, denn das führt unter anderem zu dem, weswegen hier dieser Thread entstanden ist. Des Weiteren ging es mir ja hier auch siehe vorvorletzen Post, um etwas Speziefisches.

 MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Oktober 2014)

Aber es ist ja nicht nur Ion, der es öfter mal locker nimmt, zumindest so weit ich es mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Aber es ist ja nicht nur Ion, der es öfter mal locker nimmt, zumindest so weit ich es mitbekommen habe.


Ja da gibt es noch mehr. Jeder macht schließlich mal eine Fehler. *Meist* unbewusst.


----------



## Panagianus (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab ne Karte kaufen wollen, dann geschrieben, dass ich den Preis zu teuer finde und die über 100€ günstiger bei Ebay oft zu haben sind, da meinte der Verkäufer: ,,Viel Dpaß mit deiner neuen Grafikkarte, Artikelstandort: Burkarest, Rumänien." Mein kommentar, dass wäre mir egal wurde Wortlos entfernt. Nachdem dies auch jmd anderes gedchrieben hatte habe ich das zitiert und nochmals gedchrieben, dass mir das egal ist und ich nichts gegen Osteuropa habe, außerdem besteht ja der Ebay/ Paypal Käuferschutz. Wieder entfernt und ne Verwarnung von Beren. Danke dafür NICHT. Manchmal denke ich die Mods lesen nicht mal was sie löschen/ Verwarnen. Da schreibt der dann noch dazu, ich hätte kein Kaufinteresse gehabt, dabei habe ich davor noch über die Karte gefragt und gehandelt...
Also jetzt versteh ich warum sich hier einige so aufregen.


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Oktober 2014)

Dein Beitrag -welcher kein Kaufinteresse enthielt und somit Spam im MP war- wurde mehrmals entfernt und du postest trotzdem wieder hin? Was erwartest du?

Btw. ist das Beschwerdeforum für dein Anliegen zuständig. Öffentliches Anprangern um auf Stimmenfang zu gehen, finde ich persönlich nicht so toll.


----------



## beren2707 (29. Oktober 2014)

Normalerweise hat der Weg bei einer Beschwerde erst in den Beschwerdebereich zu gehen und bei fortgeführter Unzufriedenheit an einen Administrator, bevor man den Weg in die Öffentlichkeit sucht (Forenregeln 6.2). Dieser Weg ist aber auch nur möglich, wenn die Beschwerde des Users über moderatives Verhalten gerechtfertigt ist und nicht ein bloßes Anschwärzen, obwohl klare Regelverstöße begangen wurden. 
Hier ist der Schritt in die Öffentlichkeit als erster Schritt geschehen, dazu verständlicherweise in aller Einseitigkeit und voller Falschbehauptungen inkl. Anprangerungen meiner Person.

Normalerweise müsste man, wenn man die Regeln anwendet, deinen Beitrag ausblenden und dir Punkte fürs Anprangern anderer User und der Veröffentlichung individueller moderativer Maßnahmen geben (wie in 4.2 und 6.2 nachzulesen ist). Oder soll ich jetzt, so wie du es getan hast, den Fall in die Öffentlichkeit tragen, um diesen (haltlosen) Anschuldigungen zu entgegnen?


----------



## DaStash (29. Oktober 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Oder soll ich jetzt, so wie du es getan hast, den Fall in die Öffentlichkeit tragen, um diesen (haltlosen) Anschuldigungen zu entgegnen?



Wäre ich dafür.

MfG


----------



## beren2707 (29. Oktober 2014)

War eigtl. mehr eine rhetorische Frage, denn die Hürden dafür (Zustimmung des Verwarnten; Verbot durch die Forenregeln und die Vorgabe dieses Threads) sind doch recht hoch.  Es brennt mir zwar in den Fingern (wie einst bei einem anderen User, der es dann aber doch nicht wollte; der Text dazu ruht immer noch auf der Platte), aber ich fürchte, dass ohne Zustimmung der Beteiligten (evtl. auch des Users, in dessen Thread der Verstoß begangen wurde) und spezielle Ausnahme daraus nichts werden wird. Denn ich möchte ja nicht hinterher Probleme bekommen, weil ich mich regelwidrig geäußert hätte.


----------



## DaStash (29. Oktober 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> War eigtl. mehr eine rhetorische Frage, denn die Hürden dafür (Zustimmung des Verwarnten; Verbot durch die Forenregeln und die Vorgabe dieses Threads) sind doch recht hoch.  Es brennt mir zwar in den Fingern (wie einst bei einem anderen User, der es dann aber doch nicht wollte; der Text dazu ruht immer noch auf der Platte), aber ich fürchte, dass ohne Zustimmung der Beteiligten (evtl. auch des Users, in dessen Thread der Verstoß begangen wurde) und spezielle Ausnahme daraus nichts werden wird. Denn ich möchte ja nicht hinterher Probleme bekommen, weil ich mich regelwidrig geäußert hätte.



Wurde hier schon öfters gemacht, auch von Mods, von daher kann man von einer gewissen Duldung ausgehen. Ich finde das auch nicht so verkehrt solche Beispiele transparent, Zustimmung vorausgesetzt,  was hier in dem Fall durch den Nutzer und seine Offenlegung wohl erfolgt ist, aufzuarbeiten. 

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (29. Oktober 2014)

Ein solches Angebot wurde hier zwar schon mehrfach bei persönlichen Beschwerden ausgesprochen, soweit ich mich erinnere aber noch nie angenommen. 
Um da komplett 1000%ig sauber zu bleiben müsste man in der Tat erst einmal an den Regeln drehen.


----------



## beren2707 (29. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man die Hindernisse aus dem Weg räumen könnte, hätte ich persönlich absolut nichts dagegen - der erläuternde Text ist auch bereits fertig und wird vorerst archiviert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2014)

Auch wenn der Anreiz dazu gegeben ist sollte man es doch eher lassen damit nicht unnötig Öl ins Feuer gegossen wird


----------



## Panagianus (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich fühle mich durch den Kommentar, eine Karte aus Rumänien wäre scheinbar schlechter als (Teil)Osteuropäer einfach persönlich beleidigt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2014)

Das lese ich da aber nicht heraus


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Oktober 2014)

Das ist dein gutes Recht wenn du das so aufnimmst (wobei ich das jetzt persönlich nicht so gesehen hätte). In dem Falle wäre der richtige Weg gewesen, den beleidigenden beitrag zu melden und zu warten.
Wir klären die Angelegenheit/löschen ggf. den beleidigenden Beitrag und du bist aus der Sache komplett raus.

Der leider sehr oft von Usern gegangene Weg, dann öffentlich zurückzuschießen ist eben der falsche und zwingt uns dann wiederum auch die "zurückschieß-Posts" zu löschen und zu ahnden, besonders im MP wo generell Posts ohne Kaufinteresse nichts verloren haben.

Einfach beim nächsten Mal Ruhe bewahren, den Angreifer ins Leere laufen lassen und den Beitrag melden. Wir machen den Rest.


----------



## Panagianus (29. Oktober 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> In dem Falle wäre der richtige Weg gewesen, den beleidigenden beitrag zu melden und zu warten.


Danke für den Hinweis 
Das habe ich jetzt auch gemacht


----------



## beren2707 (29. Oktober 2014)

Es sollte ja jetzt soweit alles geklärt sein, wir hatten ja auch mittlerweile noch einen PN-Austausch zum Geschehen. Wobei ich mich wirklich frage, warum man in seinem ersten Anflug von Wut über eine moderative Maßnahme direkt diesen Weg hier wählen muss.
Analog zu deinem letzten Satz in deinem Beschwerdepost: Kannst du jetzt verstehen, warum wir hier i.d.R. zu Unrecht kritisiert werden?


----------



## Panagianus (29. Oktober 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Kannst du jetzt verstehen, warum wir hier i.d.R. zu Unrecht kritisiert werden?


Teilweise.....
Ihr handelt nach klar definierten Regeln. (i.dR. Sehr gründlich) und es sind oft schwierige Entscheidungen am Rande einer Regel stehen, das beurteilt nunmal jeder etwas anders...


----------



## oelkanne (24. Dezember 2014)

Guten Tag die Damen und Herren

Vorweg: Ich habe es mir sehr gut Überlegt aber Ich würde dann doch gern mal eine Antwort dazu haben.

Reichen Vermutungen aus um eine direkte Ermahnung mit hinweis auf MP-Regeln zu rechtfertigen?

Ich möchte keine Diskussion starten aber eine Antwort wäre schön.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Dezember 2014)

Da solche Fragen nie ohne Grund gestellt werden, weise ich dich auf den richtigen Ort für diese Fragen hin: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/besprechung-moderativer-massnahmen/3422

Dieser Thread hier dient nicht zur Besprechung von individuellen Fällen. Dementsprechend hier dazu keine Diskussionen führen. Danke.


----------



## oelkanne (24. Dezember 2014)

Ja oder Nein hätte mal wieder gereicht aber was soll´s

Wenn ich wüsste mir wurde unrecht getan dann hätte ich auch dort nen Thread aufgemacht.  Nichtmal mehr fragen kann man was....


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Dezember 2014)

oelkanne schrieb:


> Nichtmal mehr fragen kann man was....



Poker hat sachlich geantwortet, daher verstehe ich nicht, weshalb du gleich so aufgebracht bist.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Dezember 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> daher verstehe ich nicht, weshalb du gleich so aufgebracht bist.



Nicht bekommen, was ich will -> böse mods?


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Dezember 2014)

Hat sich aber mittlerweile geklärt


----------



## Adi1 (25. Dezember 2014)

Das bringt sowieso nix, sich hier aufzuregen. 

Selbst im Beschwerdethread werden die Probleme kleingeredet,

von daher mein Tipp an alle User, welche ein Problem haben,

einfach vergessen und glücklich bleiben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2014)

Es ist natürlich besser, schwachsinnige Pauschalaussagen zu treffen ohne  das geringste Hintergrundwissen zu haben über das was man da grade  redet.

Glücklicherweise sind die meisten User hier so intelligent den Käse zu  durchschauen und eröffnen ihre Threads im Beschwerdeforum wenn was  schiefgegangen ist und in fast allen Fällen können wir die Angelegenheit  in kürzester Zeit aus der Welt schaffen.Dass dein persönlicher Wunsch  dabei nicht erfüllt wurde weil die  Forenleitung da keinen Sinn drin sehen konnte ist kein Probleme  kleinreden sondern schlichtes Vor-/Nachteil abwägen. Dann aber hier an  Weihnachten die Stunkparolen auszupacken weils offenbar nicht verstanden  wird warum wir so handeln ist ziemlich arm.

Erschreckend, dass sich Leute die so einen Stumpfsinn von sich geben einst bei uns als Mod beworben haben. 

In einem hast du aber Recht - das kann (und sollte) man gerne vergessen und glücklich bleiben.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Dezember 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Erschreckend, dass sich Leute die so einen Stumpfsinn von sich geben einst bei uns als Mod beworben haben.



Nee, die meisten User sehen das anders 
Aber letztendlich, die Interpretierung der Regeln spielt einen Rolle.


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2015)

Guten Abend, liebe Moderatorinnen (und Moderatoren ),

da es sich hier nicht um einen Konflikt zwischen User und Moderation handelt, sondern um einen (indirekten) Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln, dachte ich, dass das hier der richtige Ort ist, um es einfach mal anzusprechen.

Hier erstmal ein Auszug aus den Forenregeln:



> *4.4 Werbung*
> Werbung im Allgemeinen ist verboten. Das betrifft alle Formen von  Werbung in Threads (auch Banner in Tagebüchern), Blogs,  Profilnachrichten, persönlichen Nachrichten, Signaturen und  Interessengemeinschaften. Personen, die mit kommerziellen Interessen im  Forum aktiv werden möchten (z. B. Shop-Betreiber, Firmeninhaber, Tester  die als Gegenleistung für bereitgestellte Hardware diese in Foren  präsentieren), kontaktieren bitte im Voraus die Redaktion. Dies gilt für
> 
> 
> ...



Und dann lese ich Threads wie diesen (ist nicht der erste dieser Art): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...cryoclamp-memory-container-fuer-ln2-dice.html

Da sieht man mal wieder, wie hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird, "Moderatoren" können sich hier offensichtlich einiges rausnehmen (wenn das keine (versteckte) Eigenwerbung ist, weiß ich auch nicht mehr ), während normale User für weitaus kleinere Vergehen gleich mal Karten und Sperren verpasst bekommen.


P.S. Ich freue mich ja schon auf die Kommentare von Ober-Mod IncredibleIrgendwas, um das Ganze irgendwie wieder schön zu reden


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Januar 2015)

Mir ist es jedenfalls untersagt worden, hier im Forum auf mein Buch aufmerksam zu machen, egal ob in der Bücherecke oder sonst wo  
Ich meine, mir geht es darum, mir als Autor einen Namen zu machen. Da wäre es schön gewesen, wenn ich beispielsweise in der Sig. auf meinem Roman hätte hinweisen dürfen.
Aber der von Softy verlinkte User bekommt hier andererseits eine regelrechte Werbeplattform zur Verfügung gestellt.
Gerecht ist das nicht....


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Januar 2015)

Softy schrieb:


> P.S. Ich freue mich ja schon auf die Kommentare von Ober-Mod IncredibleIrgendwas, um das Ganze irgendwie wieder schön zu reden



Soll ich das "schönreden" seinlassen?
Dann bedeutet dieser Satz 3 Punkte für einen personenbezogenen Angriff und damit eine Sperre für dich. 


Das Thema von Roman und seinen Produkten hatten wir (ob dus glaubst oder nicht) schon vor Monaten intern auf dem Tisch, auch in Verbindung mit den 8auer-Caseking-PCs. Es ist tatsächlich so dass die Leitung sich am Ende dazu entschieden hat, die Beiträge stehen zu lassen auch wenn sie unbestreitbar einen werbecharakter haben (der nicht an erster Stelle steht) und Roman gebeten haben, möglichst wenig werbend zu formulieren soweit es eben möglich ist.

Da das Interesse an Romans Arbeit im Forum und der Community sehr hoch ist wäre es Käse, solche Beiträge komplett zu verbieten (denn das wäre die Konsequenz wenn wir alles als werbend ansehen). Wir haben hier die Interessen der Community höher bewertet als die Regel in der Hoffnung, dass niemand sich in seiner Persönlichkeit angegriffen fühlt und rumschreit. Da haben wir ja immer Kandidaten dabei.

Da es so lange gedauert hat dachte ich schon es wäre gut gegangen aber der Top-Kandidat schlägt am Ende doch zu.


Da du sachlich gesehen völlig Recht hast und wir die Werbung auf Wunsch entfernen müssen: Red doch mal mit der8auer, vielleicht ersetzen wir einfach jeden Beitrag zu seiner Arbeit mit einem Bild von Softy und dem Text "Kann leider nicht hier dargestellt werden weil Softy es nicht will". Die User hier sind dann bestimmt alle Froh dass wir solche Lebensaufgaben genauso bewertet haben wie "Ey voll geiler Clan alter --> Link!!" - Posts.


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Soll ich das "schönreden" seinlassen?
> Dann bedeutet dieser Satz 3 Punkte für einen personenbezogenen Angriff und damit eine Sperre für dich.



 Wenn Du hier einen personenbezogenen Angriff siehst, ist Dir echt nicht mehr zu helfen. Dein Name (auch wenn er hier inzwischen noch so wichtig ist), ist mir eben kurzzeitig entfallen  Und der Begriff "schönreden" ist ganz sicher eine Beleidigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Thema von Roman und seinen Produkten  hatten wir (ob dus glaubst oder nicht) schon vor Monaten intern auf dem  Tisch, auch in Verbindung mit den 8auer-Caseking-PCs. Es ist tatsächlich  so dass die Leitung sich am Ende dazu entschieden hat, die Beiträge  stehen zu lassen auch wenn sie unbestreitbar einen werbecharakter haben  (der nicht an erster Stelle steht) und Roman gebeten haben, möglichst  wenig werbend zu formulieren soweit es eben möglich ist.



Was ich glaube oder nicht, ist völlig irrelevant. Tatsache ist, dass hier willkürlich  Privilegien verteilt werden, die anderen Usern (ich kenne noch andere Beispiele als das von cook angeführte) (ob dus glaubst oder nicht ) versagt werden.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da es so lange gedauert hat dachte ich  schon es wäre gut gegangen aber der Top-Kandidat schlägt am Ende doch  zu.



Personenbezogener Angriff  3 Punkte für den "Moderator"!!!   



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da du sachlich gesehen völlig Recht hast  und wir die Werbung auf Wunsch entfernen müssen: Red doch mal mit  der8auer, vielleicht ersetzen wir einfach jeden Beitrag zu seiner Arbeit  mit einem Bild von Softy und dem Text "Kann leider nicht hier  dargestellt werden weil Softy es nicht will". Die User hier sind dann  bestimmt alle Froh dass wir solche Lebensaufgaben genauso bewertet haben  wie "Ey voll geiler Clan alter --> Link!!" - Posts.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh, Alk hat Sarkasmus gelernt  (Perosnenbezogener Angriff?  ) Ein RAM Pot ist natürlich schon eine Lebensaufgabe (Achtung Sarkasmus ),  aber im Endeffekt egal. Hier wird Werbung plötzlich geduldet, die ansonsten verboten ist. Ändert doch einfach die Forenregeln, wonach Werbung bis auf die von Moderatoren verboten ist


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Januar 2015)

Ich sehe schon eine sachliche Diskussion ist wie üblich nicht zu führen, auf das übliche Geleiere hab ich auch ehrlich gesagt heute mal keine Lust.

Dann eben das Abschlussfazit ohne Gerede:
Das Thema liegt nun da das Fass offiziell wieder auf ist auch wieder bei Stephan auf dem Tisch und es wird dann eben eine Entscheidung fallen müssen wie weiter verfahren wird - von der Leitung, nicht von uns kleinen Mods - mit der sich alle dann eben abfinden müssen wie auch immer sie ausfällt. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Malkav85 (1. Januar 2015)

Kann man mit dir eigentlich eine sachliche Diskussion führen, ohne das du alles ins lächerliche ziehen musst? Mehr Smilies geben deinem Text nicht mehr Eindruck. 

Aber ich persönlich bin auch gegen diese Werbung. Wenn, dann sollten die Regeln für alle gelten, wonach es dort nicht aussieht für den "normalen" User.


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon eine sachliche Diskussion ist wie üblich nicht zu führen, auf das übliche Geleiere hab ich auch ehrlich gesagt heute mal keine Lust.



Äh, so ganz am Rand, Du hast mit dem unsachlichen und sarkastischem Scheiß angefangen  Aber toll, wie Du versuchst, es so hinzustellen, als hätte ich angefangen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann eben das Abschlussfazit ohne Gerede:
> Das Thema liegt nun da das Fass offiziell wieder auf ist auch wieder bei  Stephan auf dem Tisch und es wird dann eben eine Entscheidung fallen  müssen wie weiter verfahren wird - von der Leitung, nicht von uns  kleinen Mods - mit der sich alle dann eben abfinden müssen wie auch  immer sie ausfällt. Ich bin gespannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr gut, vielleicht führt das zu etwas mehr Gerechtigkeit im Forum.



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Kann man mit dir eigentlich eine sachliche  Diskussion führen, ohne das du alles ins lächerliche ziehen musst? Mehr  Smilies geben deinem Text nicht mehr Eindruck.



Meinen  ersten Beitrag würde ich als einigermaßen sachlich bezeichnen, wenn dann  jemand meint, er muss "Sarkasmus" üben, zeige ich ihm halt mal, wie das  geht (und dazu gehört auch ein überzogener Einsatz von Smiley's )


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Januar 2015)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Aber ich persönlich bin auch gegen diese Werbung. Wenn, dann sollten die Regeln für alle gelten, wonach es dort nicht aussieht für den "normalen" User.



Ich finde, im Sinne einer Community, sollte es für die User des Forums eine Möglichkeit geben "ihr Ding" vorzustellen. Sei es, wie in meinem Fall, ein Buch, oder vielleicht ein Musikstück oder sonst irgendwas.
Es könnte ein Thread sein oder gar ein Unterforum, wo die Leute selber Threads über "Ihr Ding" eröffnen können, um sich mit anderen darüber auszutauschen. Natürlich sollte das reglementiert sein. Zum Beispiel wie im VK Unterforum, dass User erst dann einen Thread eröffnen dürfen, wenn sie eine gewisse Anzahl Posts auf dem Konto haben.
Es wäre wirklich prima, wenn man die Leute hier auch mal in der Form erreichen könnte.


----------



## McZonk (1. Januar 2015)

Softy schrieb:


> Äh, so ganz am Rand, Du hast mit dem unsachlichen und sarkastischem Scheiß angefangen  Aber toll, wie Du versuchst, es so hinzustellen, als hätte ich angefangen.


Ganz großes Kino, wenn man im Startpost schon direkt auf einen Mod anspielt was hier definitiv nichts zum Thema beiträgt... Naja, ist ja zum Glück nicht Thema der Diskussion, denn es ist schlichtweg erbärmliches Niveau! Haken dran.


Softy schrieb:


> Sehr gut, vielleicht führt das zu etwas mehr Gerechtigkeit im Forum.


Hast du demnach auch Probleme mit Usern wie Aquatuning, ASUS, Gigabyte oder Co, die hier in Absprache mit der Redaktion die Möglichkeit haben zu supporten und zu werben?
Weitere Frage dazu: was wenn der8auer eben auch wie die anderen Hersteller regelkonform im Vorfeld auf die Administration zugegangen ist und sich in einer entsprechenden Schleife ein Okay für seine an einer Hand abzählbaren Werbeposts für ein alles andere als unfassbar viel Geld abwerfendes Projekt (ich nehme jetzt als Romans Bekannter einfach mal an mehr Einblick in das 8ECC-Projekt zu haben als Du...) abgeholt hat? Daran schon mal gedacht?

Schlussendlich sind wir als Moderation aber der falsche Ansprechpartner. Die Administration ist informiert und wird sich bald (Feiertage!) zu Wort melden.


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2015)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ganz großes Kino, wenn man im Startpost schon direkt auf einen Mod anspielt was hier definitiv nichts zum Thema beiträgt... Naja, ist ja zum Glück nicht Thema der Diskussion, denn es ist schlichtweg erbärmliches Niveau! Haken dran.



Ja, zum Glück nicht Thema der Diskussion, ich wollte damit nur darauf hinweisen, wer vermutlich wieder als erstes das... ääh... den Mund aufreißt.



McZonk schrieb:


> Hast du demnach auch Probleme mit Usern wie Aquatuning, ASUS, Gigabyte  oder Co, die hier in Absprache mit der Redaktion die Möglichkeit haben  zu supporten und zu werben?
> Weitere Frage dazu: was wenn der8auer eben auch wie die anderen  Hersteller regelkonform im Vorfeld auf die Administration zugegangen ist  und sich in einer entsprechenden Schleife ein Okay für seine an einer  Hand abzählbaren Werbeposts für ein alles andere als unfassbar viel Geld  abwerfendes Projekt (ich nehme jetzt als Romans Bekannter einfach mal  an mehr Einblick in das 8ECC-Projekt zu haben als Du...) abgeholt hat?  Daran schon mal gedacht?
> 
> Schlussendlich sind wir als Moderation aber der falsche Ansprechpartner.  Die Administration ist informiert und wird sich bald (Feiertage!) zu  Wort melden.



Aquatuning, Asus, Gigabyte & Co sind User hier? Wäre mir neu. Und für Werbung müssen die bestimmt ne Menge hier abdrücken.

Du bist ein Bekannter von der8auer? Dann kann ich Befangenheit ja schon mal aussschließen 

Was wieviel Geld abwirft, ist ebenfalls irrelevant, ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird und Moderatoren offensichtlich mehr zugestanden wird als normalen Usern. Und das finde ich nicht in Ordnung und sollte (Gott sei Dank) im Weiteren von den Admins entschieden werden. Mehr wollte ich gar nicht erreichen.


----------



## Grestorn (1. Januar 2015)

Boah, Softy, mach Dich mal locker. Du bist ja kaum auszuhalten.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Januar 2015)

Du hast ja eben wunderbar den kompletten Abschnitt der Forenregeln zitiert um den es hier geht. Schau dir doch noch einmal den letzten Punkt an: Einzelfälle können von der Administration nach Kontaktaufnahme geduldet werden. Und da sehe ich generell so nichts anderes ob nun der Asus-Christian (PR-Team), damals der Nutzer unter dem Compucase-Account (er möge mir verzeihen, dass  mir der Name entfallen ist... War aber auch aus dem PR-Team)aufgetreten ist oder jetzt Roman seine Produkte unterstützt. Alle geben der Community etwas zurück (auch wenn teils nicht ganz uneigennützig). Das sollte man auch bedenken. Wenn man in der Lage ist selbstständig seinen Horizont zu erweitern, dann wird man trotz "Druckbetankung" mit 8auer-Pots durchaus fähig sein, die Welten außerhalb dessen erkunden zu können. Daher sehe ich das auch gar nicht so eng.
Aber irgendwie scheinst du Softy gerne "aufzufallen" mit deiner Kontra-Meinung gegen die Forenleitung. Ich weiß nicht mehr welche Diskussion das damals war (Signaturterror?), aber seit dem klingelts bei deinem Nick immer etwas. Hast du damals nicht sogar großspurig angedroht dich zurückzuziehen (oder es nicht sogar auch zeitweise getan?)? Warum lässt du deinen Worten nicht Taten folgen wenn es dir hier scheinbar eh nicht zu gefallen scheint? 
(Sollte ich dich jetzt verwechseln, dann ignoriere den letzten Absatz, wenn nicht: Nimms dir mal zu Herzen)


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (1. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich finde, im Sinne einer Community, sollte es für die User des Forums eine Möglichkeit geben "ihr Ding" vorzustellen. Sei es, wie in meinem Fall, ein Buch, oder vielleicht ein Musikstück oder sonst irgendwas.
> Es könnte ein Thread sein oder gar ein Unterforum, wo die Leute selber Threads über "Ihr Ding" eröffnen können, um sich mit anderen darüber auszutauschen. Natürlich sollte das reglementiert sein. Zum Beispiel wie im VK Unterforum, dass User erst dann einen Thread eröffnen dürfen, wenn sie eine gewisse Anzahl Posts auf dem Konto haben.
> Es wäre wirklich prima, wenn man die Leute hier auch mal in der Form erreichen könnte.



Also ich finde die Idee von einem Unterforum wo (fast) jeder die Möglichkeit hätte kurz seine Person, Geschichte und damit verbundenes (kreatives) Werk vorzustellen äußerst interessant.
Praktisch dass man den Leute eine Plattform, und damit Möglichkeit, bietet anderen Leuten sein Werk, sowie (meiner Meinung nach besonders interessant) seine Idee, näher zu bringen.

Bleibt halt die Fragen offen bezüglich der Reglementierung, da müsste man sich halt eben hinsetzen und eine für alle akzeptable Lösung ausarbeiten. 
Besonders in Bezug auf nun ''eine Sache den Leuten sensibel näher bringen'' oder ''komplett unangebrachter Spam'', dort einen Weg zu finden den ''Mist'' herauszufiltern wäre zugegebenermaßen nicht ganz einfach.

Bezüglich der Sache mit Roman;
So wie die Sache aktuell ist halte ich es irgendwo für nicht fair. Das Moderatoren in der Form Privilegien zugesprochen werden halte ich einfach nicht für angebracht. 
Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung dass man die Regeln diesbezüglich komplett überarbeiten müsste, soweit dass Werbung für ein Produkt oder eine Idee in einem angemessen Bereich toleriert wird. Siehe PCGH-PCs, da ist es ja ähnlich (dass es sich hierbei aber noch einmal um einen anderen Fall handelt, dem bin ich mir durchaus bewusst).


----------



## Cleriker (2. Januar 2015)

Ich finde die Idee fraglich. Wenn man künstlerisch tätig ist, gibt's Foren für so etwas, wenn man was auf die Beine stellen will, gibt's ebenso Möglichkeiten zur Investorensuche und wenn man ein Buch macht, dann gibt's Verleger und Liteaturkreise/Foren.

Hat (um beim bereits gebrachten Gegenargument zu bleiben) das Buch etwas mit der hier gängigen Hardware zu tun? Wenn ja, meinetwegen. Ist dem aber nicht so, hat es hier mMn nichts zu suchen.
Wofür gibt's denn die eigene Profil-Seite und die Möglichkeit für einen Blog?


----------



## Gadteman (2. Januar 2015)

Treffender konnte Cleriker es nicht formulieren, Themenbezogene "Artikel" müssen ja nicht ausgeschlossen werden. Das wäre bei dem bereits genannten Unterforum (Supportforum)  hier auch ein ziemlicher Verlust, dort findet oft ein sehr guter Support statt. Und die Hardware z.B. vom Bauer zu sehen (ob ich die nutze oder nicht) tut Mir persönlich weniger weh, als z.B. Handynews bzw. Konsolennews auf der Main, was mitunter im Forum oft wieder für breiten Diskussionsbedarf sorgt.

Ohne jetzt Cook anmachen zu wollen o.ä. es gibt einige andere Plattformen bzw. Communitys für kreative Arbeiten, alleine schon die rechtlichen Fragen die aufkommen würden bei solchen Werken, würde bei der Administration (egal ob "kleine" Mods oder die "Leitung") sicherlich schnell mal an rechtliche Probleme stossen. Ansonsten bleibt halt nur der Absatz in der Forenregel.... Mit der Einzelfallregelung... vorherige Kontaktaufnahme.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2015)

Softy schrieb:


> Und dann lese ich Threads wie diesen (ist nicht der erste dieser Art): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...cryoclamp-memory-container-fuer-ln2-dice.html
> 
> Da sieht man mal wieder, wie hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird, "Moderatoren" können sich hier offensichtlich einiges rausnehmen (wenn das keine (versteckte) Eigenwerbung ist, weiß ich auch nicht mehr ), während normale User für weitaus kleinere Vergehen gleich mal Karten und Sperren verpasst bekommen.



Wenn ich mir den Startpost durchlese fällt mir auf dass keine direkte Werbung auf seine Homepage verweist.
So betrachtet keine direkte Werbung.
Trotdem wird in Post 4 auf die Homepage verwiesen und das summiert ein wenig. Schließlich kann jeder 1 und 1 zusammenzählen.

Ich erinnere mich an die Diskussion die ich wegen der Threads von "MehlstaubtheCat" bezüglich seiner TeamSpeak Hilfe hatte.
Dort wurde ein Anpinnen der Threads abgelehnt mit dem Hinweis darauf dass das ganze kommerzielle Formen annehmen kann/könnte.
Beim Thread von Roman ist die kommerzielle Form aber schon Fakt. Daher ist es meiner Meinung nach durchaus grenzwertig.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da das Interesse an Romans Arbeit im Forum und der Community sehr hoch ist wäre es Käse, solche Beiträge komplett zu verbieten (denn das wäre die Konsequenz wenn wir alles als werbend ansehen). Wir haben hier die Interessen der Community höher bewertet als die Regel in der Hoffnung, dass niemand sich in seiner Persönlichkeit angegriffen fühlt und rumschreit. Da haben wir ja immer Kandidaten dabei.



Ich finde die Arbeit von "MehlstaubtheCat auch nicht schlecht.
Trotzdem scheint das eine aber anders gesehen zu werden als das andere.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da es so lange gedauert hat dachte ich schon es wäre gut gegangen aber der Top-Kandidat schlägt am Ende doch zu.



Das hört sich nun doch etwas herablassend an. Wäre nett wenn du das umformulierst oder löscht. 

Außerdem ist mir das auch schon mal aufgefallen. Nur habe ich das nicht angesprochen. 
Daher habe ich keine Probleme damit wenn Softy das anspricht. Das Thema muss sachlich und klar besprochen und geklärt werden.
Wenn Moderatoren und User unterschiedlich behandelt werden bzw. für sie unterschiedliche Regeln gelten ist das im Sinne der Gleichbehandlung nicht hinnehmbar.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da du sachlich gesehen völlig Recht hast und wir die Werbung auf Wunsch entfernen müssen: Red doch mal mit der8auer, vielleicht ersetzen wir einfach jeden Beitrag zu seiner Arbeit mit einem Bild von Softy und dem Text "Kann leider nicht hier dargestellt werden weil Softy es nicht will". Die User hier sind dann bestimmt alle Froh dass wir solche Lebensaufgaben genauso bewertet haben wie "Ey voll geiler Clan alter --> Link!!" - Posts.



Macht das doch so wie die Mediatheken. Die blenden auch ab und zu mal den Satz: Dieser Inhalt darf aus rechtlichen Gründen leider nicht im Internet gezeigt werden" ein.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee fraglich. Wenn man künstlerisch tätig ist, gibt's Foren für so etwas, wenn man was auf die Beine stellen will, gibt's ebenso Möglichkeiten zur Investorensuche und wenn man ein Buch macht, dann gibt's Verleger und Liteaturkreise/Foren.



Als Newcomer, der bei 0,0 anfängt, ist jede Plattform wichtig, auf der er die Möglichkeit hat seine Sache vorzustellen, selbst wenn es ein Computerforum ist.



> Hat (um beim bereits gebrachten Gegenargument zu bleiben) das Buch etwas mit der hier gängigen Hardware zu tun? Wenn ja, meinetwegen. Ist dem aber nicht so, hat es hier mMn nichts zu suchen.



Dann hätte das gesamte Off-Topic/Gott und die Welt Unterforum hier auch nichts zu suchen 



> Wofür gibt's denn die eigene Profil-Seite und die Möglichkeit für einen Blog?



Was nutzt es im Profil, wenn man es öffentlich (denn darauf kommt es an) nicht kommunizieren darf? Ich habe da rein gar nichts von, in meinem Profil darauf hinzuweisen, denn damit erreiche ich nur einen Bruchteil der User, die im Forum insgesamt tagtäglich unterwegs sind. Mit einem Thread wäre das etwas anderes.



Gadteman schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt Cook anmachen zu wollen o.ä. es gibt einige andere Plattformen bzw. Communitys für kreative Arbeiten, alleine schon die rechtlichen Fragen die aufkommen würden bei solchen Werken, würde bei der Administration (egal ob "kleine" Mods oder die "Leitung") sicherlich schnell mal an rechtliche Probleme stossen



Was soll es bei einem Werk, an dem ich persönlich alle Rechte halte für rechtliche Probleme geben?
Rest, siehe oben


----------



## Gadteman (2. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was soll es bei einem Werk, an dem ich persönlich alle Rechte halte für rechtliche Probleme geben?
> Rest, siehe oben



Eben und auch die Wahrung dieser Rechte und den Nachweis dazu müssen eine Art Plattform haben, was auch der Moderation Mehrarbeit bedeutet. Du willst dein Werk ja sicherlich nicht einfach unter gewissen C.C. Regeln einfach freigeben, oder? Im Marktplatz regelt sich das bisher nahezu alleine, da es mehr eine Art Flohmarkt ist und die Geschäfte eine Punkt zu Punkt Abwicklung sind, ohne große aktive Einwirkung des Forums (ist so der Eindruck..). Man kann sich natürlich darüber streiten und ich kann deinen Unmut  ja trotzdem verstehen das einer (wenn auch indirekt) werben darf und der andere nicht.
Hat man deine Anfrage auf einer "Veröffentlichung" hier im Forum unwiderruflich abgelehnt?


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2015)

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern dass Cook sein Buch über diese Plattform verkaufen will.
Er möchte diese Plattform nur als Informationsplattform nutzen um sein Werk einem breiterem Publikum bekannt zu machen.

Mit einem Flohmarkt oder gar Marktplatz hat das absolut nichts zu tun.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2015)

Gadteman schrieb:


> Eben und auch die Wahrung dieser Rechte und den Nachweis dazu müssen eine Art Plattform haben, was auch der Moderation Mehrarbeit bedeutet.



Also eigentlich geht es sich nur darum, die Möglichkeit zu haben auf mein Buch hinzuweisen. Zum Beispiel in meiner Signatur.  Oder halt eben in Form eines Threads. Und da dann nach dem Motto: "Seht her, ich habe ein Buch beschrieben." Kurze Inhaltsangabe und ein Link zu meiner HP und fertig. Ein rechtliches Problem gibt es da nicht. Ich will es ja nicht hier verkaufen.
Und weh tun würde ich damit ja auch niemandem.
Ich habe mein Buch jetzt auch nur als Aufhänger benutzt. Ich fände es halt interessant, wenn man Usern im Allgemeinen die Möglichkeit gäbe, sowas hier auch mal publik zu machen.



> Hat man deine Anfrage auf einer "Veröffentlichung" hier im Forum unwiderruflich abgelehnt?



Ja, gemäß der Forenregeln hat man es abgelehnt. Keine Hinweise und keine Links in der Sig. oder einem Thread (speziell Bücherecke).



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern dass Cook sein Buch über diese Plattform verkaufen will.
> Er möchte diese Plattform nur als Informationsplattform nutzen um sein Werk einem breiterem Publikum bekannt zu machen.
> Mit einem Flohmarkt oder gar Marktplatz hat das absolut nichts zu tun.



Genau so ist es.
Das kam von meiner Seite vielleicht missverständlich rüber.


----------



## Gadteman (2. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, gemäß der Forenregeln hat man es abgelehnt. Keine Hinweise und keine Links in der Sig. oder einem Thread (speziell Bücherecke)....Genau so ist es. Das kam von meiner Seite vielleicht missverständlich rüber.



Ups, schade. Habe da nicht den kompletten Verdegang verfolgt, wurde ja schon dazwischengehauen. Will mir ja auch nicht Impertinenz vorwerfen lassen.
Das ist dahingehend schon ungerecht wenn die Regeln dahingehend (egal wie wertvoll ein Member ist, oder nicht) sehr "ausgelegt" werden.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Januar 2015)

@Cook: Hast du denn konkret mal bei den Admins(!= Mods, wir können da nichts machen) angefragt oder ist die Ablehung nur (d)eine Interpretation der Forenregeln? Schließlich sind Ausnahmen durch diese ja eben auch durch die zitierten Forenregeln abgedeckt.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Cook: Hast du denn konkret mal bei den Admins(!= Mods, wir können da nichts machen) angefragt oder ist die Ablehung nur (d)eine Interpretation der Forenregeln? Schließlich sind Ausnahmen durch diese ja eben auch durch die zitierten Forenregeln abgedeckt.





Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, gemäß der Forenregeln hat man es abgelehnt. Keine Hinweise und keine Links in der Sig. oder einem Thread (speziell Bücherecke).



Ich würde mal annehmen dass die Ablehnung von den Admins kommt.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Januar 2015)

Können wir nicht einfach auf eine Antwort warten bevor wir uns über Annahmen echauffieren?


Spoiler



Die Leseprobe ist jetzt schon mal auf meinem Kindle, also doch erfolgreich geworben


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Cook: Hast du denn konkret mal bei den Admins(!= Mods, wir können da nichts machen) angefragt oder ist die Ablehung nur (d)eine Interpretation der Forenregeln? Schließlich sind Ausnahmen durch diese ja eben auch durch die zitierten Forenregeln abgedeckt.



Nein, auf die Idee bin ich nicht gekommen. Aber danke für den Hinweis 

(Und ich hoffe, dass dir die Leseprobe gefällt!)


----------



## Cleriker (2. Januar 2015)

Fehler gefunden, würde ich sagen. Nur echt komisch, dass dafür wieder zwei Seiten Diskussion nötig waren. Da sieht man mal, wie schnell Missverständnisse entstehen können.

Eigentlich hätte es so laufen sollen:

-Wieso darf der das und ich nicht?
- Hast du die Regeln gelesen und nachgefragt?
- Oh, hat sich erledigt.

Na ja... jetzt haben wir für die Zukunft ja einen Präzedenzfall.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Januar 2015)

@Cook

Erstelle bitte mal einen Thread im Besprechungsforum. So können wir uns noch einmal ein Bild von der Sachlage und deinen Vorstellungen machen. Dann können wir noch einmal gucken was geht, was eben nicht und warum.  Dort kannst du uns auch die PN zur Verfügung stellen von der Begründung der Ablehnung.


----------



## Softy (2. Januar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Boah, Softy, mach Dich mal locker. Du bist ja kaum auszuhalten.



Danke, das sehe ich als Kompliment. Denn wenn etwas Konstruktives bei rumkommt (wonach es derzeit imo aussieht), hat sich der Einsatz ja gelohnt.

Bedenklich finde ich nur, dass 2 "Moderatoren" Deinen Beitrag geliked haben, der nichts weiter ist als Spam...


----------



## Grestorn (2. Januar 2015)

Ich nenne so jemanden wie Dich einfach nur Self-Righteous. (Das deutsche "Selbstgerecht" passt leider nicht ganz). 

Wenn Menschen das Prinzip "Leben und Leben lassen" mal verinnerlichen würden, dann gäbe es weitaus weniger Konflikte und daraus folgenden Leid auf der Welt.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn Menschen das Prinzip "Leben und Leben lassen" mal verinnerlichen würden, dann gäbe es weitaus weniger Konflikte und daraus folgenden Leid auf der Welt.



Eigentlich wollte ich nur mitlesen, aber gerade fühle ich dann doch mal das verlangen meinen Senf dazuzugeben.

Prinzipiell hast du Recht,  vieles kann man vermeiden und sollte auch immer auf ein friedliches Miteinander hinarbeiten.

Ich möchte mich Softy hier auch nicht direkt anschließen,  denn ich sehe viele Dinge anders als er und würde auch seine bisherigen Posts nicht so unterstützen,  aber im Kern hat er Recht.  
Die Regelungen zu "Werbung" sind ziemlich schlecht definiert, und müssen mal etwas genauer besprochen werden.    


Die PCGH-Website befasst sich hauptsächlich mit Tests und Bewertungen,  als auch mit News zu Produkten (vollkommen egal was für welche),  und wir hier im Forum ergänzen das durch noch offenere, freie und weit gefächerte subjektive Meinungen zum Thema.   
Davon kann man, wenn man will, sehr vieles als mehr oder weniger " werbend"  auslegen.  Quasi jede positive Meinung macht ja irgendwie Werbung für etwas.


Gleichzeitig sind wir nunmal eine Fach-Community,  da ist es relativ natürlich, dass irgendwann auch einige der Leute, die hier posten, nicht nur Konsumenten sind sondern auch auf der anderen Seite stehen und zu denen gehören, die etwas verkaufen wollen oder ähnliches. 


Mir beispielsweise sind bisher die "Support-Kanäle"  etwas sauer aufgestoßen.  Prinzipiell finde ich die Idee gut,  aber durch den sofortigen "Moderatoren-Status"  bekommen diese eine Art soziale Position eingeräumt,  die man sich hier sonst eher erarbeiten muss, indem man positiv auffällt.  Das ist nun kein Konkurrenz-Denken, sondern eher praktischer Natur,  da diese durch die moderativen Möglichkeiten auch sehr viel "Macht" bekommen,  ohne dass jemand weiß wie sie diese nutzen werden.
Auch, wenn ich durchaus den Grund dafür verstehe, dass sie unter ihren eigenen Postings besser aufräumen können.  Trotzdem ...    stört mich das schon lange. 
Denn im Endeffekt ist auch deren Absicht eine Manipulation des wirtschaftlichen Wettbewerbs zu ihren Gunsten, indem sie durch das Forum für ihre Kunden und besonders die ausschlaggebende Fachwelt besser erreichbar sind.  Also in meinen Augen auch Werbung im weiteren Sinne. 


Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, bin ich persönlich der Meinung, dass Eigenwerbung,  gerade von Privatpersonen oder Selbstständigen mit Kleinstunternehmen durchaus hierher gehört.  Am besten in eine eigene Rubrik der RuKa oder ins News-Forum, eventuell mit einem eigenen Präfix wie im  Marktplatz.  Aber ich fände es vollkommen schwachsinnig,  das zu verbieten.  Wie soll die Fachwelt sonst davon erfahren, wenn jemand von uns etwas tolles gemacht hat?   Dadurch, dass ein anderer User dieses Forums das postet? sinnloser Umweg.   Garnicht?  Auch blöd, wofür sind wir denn eine der besten und einflussreichsten Fachcommunities im deutschsprachigen Internet? 


Ich denke, man sollte Werbung sehr wohl zulassen,  klar als solche kennzeichnen und dann ists gut.   So wie der8auer das macht, finde ich es in Ordnung.   

Aber falls sich die Rennleitung sich anders entscheidet,  bestehe ich darauf, dass auch keine Ausnahmen mehr von der Regel gemacht werden.


----------



## RavionHD (3. Januar 2015)

Gleiche Regeln für alle wären zwar gut, aber in den Forenregeln nach 4.4 steht auch ganz eindeutig


> Wer Kooperationen vereinbaren möchte, meldet sich im Vorfeld bei der Administration.



Und wenn diese das genehmigt, dann ist das halt so.
Eventuell sollten Betroffene die Adminstration kontaktieren, eventuell gibt es die eine oder andere Ausnahmeregel.

Man darf nicht vergessen dass diese Seite von Werbung lebt, von daher auch verständlich.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Gleiche Regeln für alle wären zwar gut, aber in den Forenregeln nach 4.4 steht auch ganz eindeutig
> 
> 
> Und wenn diese das genehmigt, dann ist das halt so.
> ...



Die Seite lebt von Werbung,  aber wenn auch der Inhalt davon betroffen wird,  wird sie korrupt und wird auf kurz oder lang daran zugrunde gehen.


----------



## Grestorn (3. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich denke, man sollte Werbung sehr wohl zulassen,  klar als solche kennzeichnen und dann ists gut.   So wie der8auer das macht, finde ich es in Ordnung.



Eine solche Regelung ist ja auch ok. 

Wenn so verhindert wird, dass redaktionelle Beiträge oder vermeintliche User-Berichte nicht tatsächlich versteckte, gesponsorte Werbung sind, dann habe ich auch kein Problem damit, wenn es eben auch klar als solche erkennbare User mit kommerziellen Interessen im Forum gibt. Davon profitieren alle. Und ich kann auch keinen Schaden erkennen. 

Manche (nicht Du) scheinen aber zu meinen, Kommerz = schlecht. Man frägt sich nur, wo dann deren Brot am Frühstückstisch herkommt...


----------



## Der Maniac (3. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Mir beispielsweise sind bisher die "Support-Kanäle"  etwas sauer aufgestoßen.  Prinzipiell finde ich die Idee gut,  aber durch den sofortigen "Moderatoren-Status"  bekommen diese eine Art soziale Position eingeräumt,  die man sich hier sonst eher erarbeiten muss, indem man positiv auffällt.  Das ist nun kein Konkurrenz-Denken, sondern eher praktischer Natur,  da diese durch die moderativen Möglichkeiten auch sehr viel "Macht" bekommen,  ohne dass jemand weiß wie sie diese nutzen werden.
> Auch, wenn ich durchaus den Grund dafür verstehe, dass sie unter ihren eigenen Postings besser aufräumen können.
> ...



Mal ne Frage dazu: haben die jeweiligen Hersteller nicht auch nur in ihrem Bereich Mod-Rechte? Oder basiert das ganze auf gegenseitigem Vertrauen, das es Global-Mod-Rechte sind, die nicht missbraucht werden?


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2015)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage dazu: haben die jeweiligen Hersteller nicht auch nur in ihrem Bereich Mod-Rechte? Oder basiert das ganze auf gegenseitigem Vertrauen, das es Global-Mod-Rechte sind, die nicht missbraucht werden?



Das wäre eine gute Frage,  die kann uns aber nur die Rennleitung beantworten.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2015)

Wenn schon darüber geredet wird wie die Regelungen eventuell abgeändert werden sollten, dann bringe ich auch nochmal meinen Einwand...

Ich finde es einfach unglaublich schwer hier eine sinnvolle Entscheidung zu treffen. Ginge es nach mir, würde fachbezogene Werbung mich nicht großartig stören, alle anderen Themenbereiche hätten hier aber nichts verloren. Dadurch würde sich aber wieder der ein oder andere benachteiligt fühlen. Es ginge also nur alle, oder niemand. So... Punkt! 
Was passiert jetzt aber, wenn jemand hier im erotischen Bereich tätig ist, z.B. (Cyber) Sexspielzeug vertreibt/herstellt? Darf der hier dann auch einfach werben, oder nicht? 
Worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass es immer wieder irgendwo einen Punkt geben wird, wo jemand zurückstecken muss, damit das System funktioniert. Die bisherigen Regeln finde ich gut. Wer unbedingt will, muss fragen und wenn's klappt, gut. Klappt es aber nicht, Pech gehabt und Schwamm drüber. 

Wir sind hier halt vorrangig eine Hardware Community und alles was damit zu tun hat ist von Bedeutung. Alles andere ist mal nett, hat aber mMn keinen Anspruch auf duldung. Dafür gibt's nun mal eigene/andere Plattformen.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Januar 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was passiert jetzt aber, wenn jemand hier im erotischen Bereich tätig ist, z.B. (Cyber) Sexspielzeug vertreibt/herstellt? Darf der hier dann auch einfach werben, oder nicht?



Da wiederum greifen automatisch die üblichen Forenregeln, die für jeden Thread und jeden Beitrag gleichermaßen gelten.



> Wir sind hier halt vorrangig eine Hardware Community und alles was damit zu tun hat ist von Bedeutung. Alles andere ist mal nett, hat aber mMn keinen Anspruch auf duldung. Dafür gibt's nun mal eigene/andere Plattformen.



Dafür bist du aber sehr aktiv im Off-Topic Unterforum 
Und da muss ich dir ehrlich sagen, finde ich es immer etwas seltsam, dass ein User, der hier eben gerne Off-Topic unterwegs ist, immer darauf pocht, dass wir vornehmlich ein Hardware-Forum sind, und in diesem Zusammenhang gegen vorgeschlagene Änderungen argumentiert.
Wenn jetzt jemand wirklich so konsequent ist, und hier ausschließlich über PC Hardware diskutiert, dann sage ich ok, sehe ich ein. Wenn mir aber jemand, der die Hälfte seiner Posts im Off-Topic Unterforum schreibt, etwas davon erzählt, dass nicht themenbezogene Werbung z.B. für ein geschriebenes Buch, hier nichts zu suchen hat, dann passt diese Argumentation vorne und hinten nicht zusammen.
Du machst ja hier selber im weiteren Sinne "Werbung" für 22 Jump Street, indem du den Film empfiehlst.
Leuten wie mir, die z.B. ein Buch geschrieben haben, möchtest du aber nicht zugestehen, dass sie in entsprechenden Threads ihr Werk präsentieren.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2015)

Das ich in diesen Unterforen bin, ist eher Zeitvertreib für zwischendurch. Einfach weil sie mir immer wieder als aktiv angezeigt werden und das posten nur ein paar Sekunden benötigt. In Hardwarethreads hingegen muss man erst den gesamten thread lesen, um sinnvoll antworten zu können. Da meine Zeit begrenzt ist, reicht es momentan einfach nicht für mehr. Die ersten fünf Jahre hier habe ich quasi nicht mal einen Blick in die offtopic Bereiche geworfen. Wäre es weg, würde ich mich sicherlich nicht beschweren. 

Du kannst ja auch einfach einmal im Was habt ihr euch zuletzt gekauft thread dein Buch erwähnen, als einzeiler und dann nie wieder. Dagegen kann niemand etwas sagen. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass dir das nicht reicht, oder?
Genau hier endet die Vergleichbarkeit. Selbst wenn du dann in irgendeiner Ecke hier dein Buch vertreten hättest, würdest du sogar in der Signatur, oder sonst wo darauf verlinken wollen? Weil wenn nicht, gäbe es keinen Unterschied zu deiner Profil Seite, oder? An dieser Stelle Frage ich mich halt, warum ein extra Unterforum dafür und wie soll dann darauf hingewiesen werden? Das wird dann recht wahrscheinlich in aktiver Werbung enden, oder?
Hier beziehe ich mich mal auf einen meiner vorangegangenen posts. Werbung für Hardware in einem Hardwareforum finde ich okay. Werbung für andere Dinge nicht! Fas Thema kam doch auch jedes mal bei der Werbung auf der pcgh seite auf. Da haben sich ewig viele aufgeregt. Genau das versuche ich hier auszudrücken und nicht, dein Buch/ deine Arbeit hier zu verbieten. 

Du könntest doch einfach dein Profil entsprechend gestalten, oder deinen Blog und dann hier eine Gruppe eröffnen, für Autoren. Dann kannst du dich dort austoben, ohne großartig zu verlinken, oder anders aktiv zu werben.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Januar 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Genau hier endet die Vergleichbarkeit. Selbst wenn du dann in irgendeiner Ecke hier dein Buch vertreten hättest, würdest du sogar in der Signatur, oder sonst wo darauf verlinken wollen? Weil wenn nicht, gäbe es keinen Unterschied zu deiner Profil Seite, oder? An dieser Stelle Frage ich mich halt, warum ein extra Unterforum dafür und wie soll dann darauf hingewiesen werden? Das wird dann recht wahrscheinlich in aktiver Werbung enden, oder?



Natürlich endet  das in aktiver Werbung. Ich möchte in der Community, in der ich seit vielen Jahren aktiv bin, für mein Buch werben, und sagen können: "Hey, Leute, ich habe mein erstes Buch veröffentlicht, und würde mich freuen, wenn User, die es interessiert es kaufen würden und ich neue Leser hinzu gewinne."
That's it.



> Du könntest doch einfach dein Profil entsprechend gestalten



Damit erreicht man doch kaum Leute.



> und dann hier eine Gruppe eröffnen, für Autoren



Das bringt mir nichts, denn ich darf mein Buch ja nicht erwähnen.


----------



## beren2707 (3. Januar 2015)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage dazu: haben die jeweiligen Hersteller nicht auch nur in ihrem Bereich Mod-Rechte? Oder basiert das ganze auf gegenseitigem Vertrauen, das es Global-Mod-Rechte sind, die nicht missbraucht werden?





Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das wäre eine gute Frage,  die kann uns aber nur die Rennleitung beantworten.


Die Supportmitarbeiter haben einen eingeschränkten Mod-Bereich. Sie haben nur Zugriff in ihrem Unterforum und müssen uns für "wirkliche" moderative Maßnahmen verständigen. Sie haben also nur die nötigen Rechte, die sie für einen Betrieb ihres Unterforums benötigen. Für alle darüber hinaus gehenden Tätigkeiten müssen diese "Mods" uns rufen, denn wir sind als "Super-Moderatoren" überall moderativ tätig (welcher User welche Rechte hat, erkennt man einerseits am Usernamen, denn (fast) alle Super-Moderatoren haben einen fettgedruckten Benutzernamen, oder man bemüht diese Auflistung). 

So kommt es, dass ich bspw. in Unterforen dieser "Moderatoren" häufig unterwegs bin und unabhängig von deren Wirken dort aufräume, damit kein Konflikt zwischen beratender und moderativer Tätigkeit dieser Support-Mitarbeiter entsteht.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Januar 2015)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage dazu: haben die jeweiligen Hersteller nicht auch nur in ihrem Bereich Mod-Rechte? Oder basiert das ganze auf gegenseitigem Vertrauen, das es Global-Mod-Rechte sind, die nicht missbraucht werden?



Zur Ergänzung von Beren's Beitrag: Wir haben immer ein Auge darauf, dass von den Support-Mitarbeitern keine Beiträge ausgeblendet werden, die lediglich "unbequemer" Natur sind. Sprich einfach negative Stimmen mundtot gemacht werden. Sollte so etwas vorkommen, kannst du sicher sein, dass die Admins nicht sonderlich erfreut darüber sein werden.  Stephan spricht für diese Zwecke auch immer zunächst mit den Support-Mitarbeitern ab, was im Support-Unterforum erlaubt ist und was nicht, bevor die "Übergabe" des Unterforums erfolgt.

Selbst wenn eine Person mit Account, aber ohne jeden Hinweis auf seine gewerblichen Absichten, hier unterwegs ist, bekommt dieser einen entsprechenden Benutzertitel. Wir melden solche Fälle intern, damit Stephan sich um diese kümmern kann.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Regelungen zu "Werbung" sind ziemlich schlecht definiert, und müssen mal etwas genauer besprochen werden.



Ich bin offen für konkrete Formulierungsvorschläge.  Immer her damit.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die PCGH-Website befasst sich hauptsächlich mit Tests und Bewertungen,  als auch mit News zu Produkten (vollkommen egal was für welche),  und wir hier im Forum ergänzen das durch noch offenere, freie und weit gefächerte subjektive Meinungen zum Thema.
> Davon kann man, wenn man will, sehr vieles als mehr oder weniger " werbend"  auslegen.  Quasi jede positive Meinung macht ja irgendwie Werbung für etwas.



Was ist das dann für dich?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...tresstest-24-stunden-im-schnee-vergraben.html
Muss man eine News über irgendeinen Schwachmaten bringen der auf YouTube -- ja das ist die Quelle für den Artikel --  sein Handy im Schnee einbuddelt?
Man bietet also einen Vollpfosten -- das ist meine persönliche Meinung -- eine Plattform wo er "Werbung" für sein schwachsinniges Tun hat.
Wieso kann die Moderation einen Thread nicht direkt schließen weil der Inhalt auf dem er existiert -- ich meine nicht das Geschreibe des Autors sondern den Unsinn den der You Tube Typ macht -- völlig sinnfrei ist?
Wird hier im forum ein Thread für einen 10.000€ Rechner aufgemacht und man erkennt schon am Startpost dass das alles nur Blödsinn ist reagiert die Moderation doch auch recht rasch und macht ihn dicht.
Aber solche Sachen wie ein Handy im Schnee einbuddeln wird durch eine News noch eine Werbeplattform geboten. Das ist doch echt lächerlich.  



beren2707 schrieb:


> Für alle darüber hinaus gehenden Tätigkeiten müssen diese "Mods" uns rufen, denn wir sind als "Super-Moderatoren" überall moderativ tätig (welcher User welche Rechte hat, erkennt man einerseits am Usernamen, denn (fast) alle Super-Moderatoren haben einen fettgedruckten Benutzernamen, oder man bemüht diese Auflistung).
> 
> So kommt es, dass ich bspw. in Unterforen dieser "Moderatoren" häufig unterwegs bin und unabhängig von deren Wirken dort aufräume, damit kein Konflikt zwischen beratender und moderativer Tätigkeit dieser Support-Mitarbeiter entsteht.



Ja. Das stimmt. Die Support Mitarbeiter laufen schnell zu den Mods wenn ihnen irgendwas nicht passt oder sie nicht den Mut haben sich der Thematik direkt zu stellen.
Ich verkneife mir ja jetzt eine Meinung zu was ich davon halte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist das dann für dich?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...tresstest-24-stunden-im-schnee-vergraben.html
> Muss man eine News über irgendeinen Schwachmaten bringen der auf YouTube -- ja das ist die Quelle für den Artikel --  sein Handy im Schnee einbuddelt?
> Man bietet also einen Vollpfosten -- das ist meine persönliche Meinung -- eine Plattform wo er "Werbung" für sein schwachsinniges Tun hat.
> ...



Da hast du (persönliche Meinung von mir) völlig Recht. Ich halte das auch für den letzten Blödsinn und würde am liebsten nicht nur den Thread sondern gleich die ganze News vergraben.

Bei News-Threads verhält es sich aber anders als bei von Usern eröffneten Threads (der 10K€-PC-Trollthread zum Beispiel). Letztere können wir zu machen wenns offensichtlich ist, die News-Threads werden vom System automatisch zu einem Artikel eines Redakteurs erstellt, der diese News für wichtig erachtet und geschrieben hat. Da wir Mods sozusagen Angestellte der Leitung sind können wir uns schlecht über einen Redakteur stellen und seinen Thread dichtmachen mit Begründung "Schwachsinn" (die Begründung "Troll" ist ja per Definition nicht gegeben).

Oder anders gesagt: Welche Artikel und Themen die Redaktion aufgreift und eine News draus macht ist ein Zuständigkeitsbereich wo wir (abgesehen von einem internen "Kritik-/Meckerthread") nichts zu melden haben.

Wir mögen es auch nicht, wenn öfter über Jailbreaks berichtet wird wo wir unsere User im Forum bekarten müssten aber mehr als das nach oben hin kommunizieren können wir nicht tun.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Das stimmt. Die Support Mitarbeiter laufen schnell zu den Mods wenn ihnen irgendwas nicht passt oder sie nicht den Mut haben sich der Thematik direkt zu stellen.
> Ich verkneife mir ja jetzt eine Meinung zu was ich davon halte.



Hat bei mir auch schon einer versucht, aber ich hab den abblitzen lassen. Wenn Firmen mit konstruktiver Kritik nicht umgehen können oder wollen, sollten sie den Support einstellen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

PS: Ich halte auf PCGH generell News oder Themen über Smartphones völlig bescheuert, weil es absolut nichts mit PC(!) Hardware zu tun hat. würde mir da eine Ausgliederung sehr wünschen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2015)

Mir ging es nicht nur darum dass der Thread sinnfrei ist -- erkennt man gut an den Antworten darin  -- sondern auch dass PCGH hier jemandem eine Werbeplattform bietet -- denn es geht ja aktuell um genau das.
Durch die Werbeplattform hier erhält das You Tube Video mehr Aufmerksamkeit als er überhaupt verdient hätte und dadurch fühlt sich der "Macher" in seinem Tun Bestätigung.
Ich wette mit dir dass der schon den nächsten Unsinn in Planung hat.

Und das Argument dass alle davon berichten zählt meiner Meinung nach nicht. Nur weil ein paar wenige oder viele über irgendeinen Schwachkopf berichten muss man sich der Masse doch nicht anpassen nur um ein paar Klicks zu generieren um dadurch noch ein paar Cent mehr Werbeeinnahmen zu erhalten.
*So* verzweifelt kann PCGH meiner Meinung nach nicht sein. 
Wir sind hier ein Hardware Forum. Ich habe mich ja schon damit angefreundet dass hier auch über Konsolen Sachen und Handy Zeugs berichtet wird aber bei sowas läuft das Fass nun echt über. 



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Hat bei mir auch schon einer versucht, aber ich hab den abblitzen lassen.



Und wenn er zum nächsten Moderator geht?


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Januar 2015)

Die Themenauswahl für die News auf der Main-Webseite liegt alleine in der Verantwortung von Thilo und Andreas. Es bringt nicht viel sich hier darüber zu beschweren, da es die falsche Baustelle ist. Die E-Mail-Adressen beider dürften ja bekannt sein. In diesem Sinne sollten ihr eure Wünsche zur Themenauswahl direkt kommunizieren.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2015)

Zu dem konkreten Thema Schnee-Phone:

Das ist mir auch sehr negativ aufgefallen.  Zum einen schließe ich mich der Meinung an, dass die News absolut sinnfrei war und hier nicht hergehörte,  zum anderen habe ich seit mittlerweile fast zwei Jahren immer wieder versucht,  die Ausgliederung von Smartphones allgemein zu erreichen.  Da die "Pad&Phone"  aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder eingemottet wurde,  ist es nun wieder/noch da.

Ich stelle mir dabei die Frage:   Wenn die Smartphone-Themen sich einzeln nicht verkaufen,  also offensichtlich keinen in deren Fachbereich itneressieren,  warum muss man sie dann uns aufs Auge drücken?  Wir sind ein anderer Fachbereich, uns interessiert das noch weniger!  

Und am ätzendsten ist dabei immer noch, dass PCGH sich offensichtlich vom Apple-Hype hat mitreißen lassen.  Obwohl Umfragen,  auch und gerade hier im Forum,  den eindeutigen Trend zeigen, dass Apple in fachlich versierten Communities deutlich weniger beliebt und verbreitet ist,  als in der Allgemeinheit.
(Möchte damit nicht Apple angreifen,  die Produkte finde ich ok aber langweilig,  die Firma hingegen finde ich sehr unsympathisch.  Aber das ist ein anderes Thema)




Ich finde nach wie vor, dass fachliche Eigenwerbung hier durchaus hergehört.  
Ein konkretes Beispiel:  Ich habe zB vor etwas über einem Jahr die User-News über die Upvoid-Studios veröffentlicht und mit Absicht mundgerecht für die Redaktion vorbereitet, damit sie auch mal auf die Startseite kommen.  
Was hätte ich sonst tun sollen?  Da es tatsächlich relevant war,  finde ich nicht dass ich jemanden damit ausnutzen würde oder sonstwie stören würde,  gleichzeitig hätte die Redaktion und auch von euch kaum jemand sie so früh gefunden.   Ich habe die auf einer abendlichen Veranstaltung vom Gründungszentrum meiner Uni kennengelernt,  und war der Meinung dass die verdammt gute Arbeit leisten.  Denke ich übrigens immer noch. 


Zum Thema Buch-Werbung: 
Schwieriges Thema.  Eigentlich möchte ich das gerne auch erlauben,  da wir nunmal unter Anderem auch eine Community sind und diese auch von solchen Dingen lebt.   Bei einem Buch fände ich einen Thread in einem dafür gedachten Unterforum auch durchaus gut. 
Das einzige Problem ist,  wo man da die Grenze zieht,  was nicht mehr relevant ("Tante Käthe backt wieder guten Käsekuchen")  oder schon nur noch eine Ausnutzung des Forums wäre ("Bill Gates meldet sich persönlich um jedem hier eine Windows-Lizenz anzudrehen").

Ich denke,  man sollte es für Privatpersonen erlauben  und eindeutig als Werbung kennzeichnen.  Vielleicht auch bereits im Threadtitel,  mit einem passenden Präfix,  wie wir es schon im Marktplatz eingeführt haben.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2015)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Themenauswahl für die News auf der Main-Webseite liegt alleine in der Verantwortung von Thilo und Andreas. Es bringt nicht viel sich hier darüber zu beschweren, da es die falsche Baustelle ist. Die E-Mail-Adressen beider dürften ja bekannt sein. In diesem Sinne sollten ihr eure Wünsche zur Themenauswahl direkt kommunizieren.



Ich kann dich da durchaus verstehen. Kein Thema.

Mir ging es aber eben auch um das Thema Werbeplattform. Hier stellt PCGh selbst einem User eine Werbeplattform zur Verfügung für eine völlig sinnfreie Sache [ich denke da sind wir uns einig dass es echt sinnfrei ist].
Aber ein User der etwas sinnvolles wie ein Buch geschrieben hat darf für sein Werk diese Plattform nicht nutzen um sein Werk einem breiterem Publikum vorzustellen.
Oder müsste erst ein Redakteur einen Artikel über das Buch schreiben?
Ich will mich auch nicht zu sehr auf ein Buch fokussieren. Mir geht es eigentlich darum dass unterschiedliche Maßstäbe zum Einsatz kommen für ein und dasselbe Thema.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2015)

Es ist eben nicht das gleiche! Demzufolge wird auch nicht mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.

Beim Beispiel von cook und seinem Buch (das übrigens mein Interesse geweckt hat) scheint es so, als wenn er bisher die Regeln als Absage angesehen hat, den Weg den der8auer genommen hat und der auch in den Regeln steht, aber nicht gegangen ist. Einfach eine Anfrage zu stellen. Die Folge daraus könnte ja ein dem Schnee phone Spinner gleichwertiger Artikel werden.

Des weiteren sehe ich ein entsprechendes Unterforum auch nicht als das Problem. Viel eher die Tatsache, dass sicher darauf verlinkt wird, oder anderweitig die Werbetrommel gerührt. Wie sonst, sollte so ein thread von der gewünschten Masse gefunden werden?


----------



## Grestorn (3. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> (Möchte damit nicht Apple angreifen,  die Produkte finde ich ok aber langweilig,  die Firma hingegen finde ich sehr unsympathisch.  Aber das ist ein anderes Thema)



Sich auf Marken einzuschießen finde ich ausgesprochen albern. Und subjektiv. 

Ich finde Google um Größenordnungen unsympathischer als Apple. Warum? Nun, Apple, MS usw. sind ehrlich: Sie _verkaufen _ihre Produkte für einen klar definierten Geldbetrag. Google stellt sich in der Öffentlichkeit als der selbstlose Konzern hin, der auf der Seite der Community ist und seine Dienste kostenlos zur freien Verfügung stellt. Für mich nahe am Betrug.


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. Januar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Sich auf Marken einzuschießen finde ich ausgesprochen albern. Und subjektiv.
> 
> Ich finde Google um Größenordnungen unsympathischer als Apple. Warum? Nun, Apple, MS usw. sind ehrlich: Sie _verkaufen _ihre Produkte für einen klar definierten Geldbetrag. Google stellt sich in der Öffentlichkeit als der selbstlose Konzern hin, der auf der Seite der Community ist und seine Dienste kostenlos zur freien Verfügung stellt. Für mich nahe am Betrug.




Ist Zwar Offtopic aber ich musste darauf antworten (den Rest dann gerne per PN bevor wir eine Verwarnung kassieren)

Apple und MS machen das Selbe wie Google. Sie sammeln auch Daten wo es nur geht und speichern diese ab. Der Unterschied zwischen Apple und Google ist aber ein gravierender. Apple lässt sich auch noch dafür in Dollar, Euro or whatever von dem Konsumenten bezahlen. 

Was ist nun schlimmer?


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Boah, Softy, mach Dich mal locker. Du bist ja kaum auszuhalten.





Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich  nenne so jemanden wie Dich einfach nur Self-Righteous. (Das deutsche  "Selbstgerecht" passt leider nicht ganz).
> 
> Wenn Menschen das Prinzip "Leben und Leben lassen" mal verinnerlichen  würden, dann gäbe es weitaus weniger Konflikte und daraus folgenden Leid  auf der Welt.





Grestorn schrieb:


> Sich auf Marken einzuschießen finde ich ausgesprochen albern. Und subjektiv.
> 
> Ich finde Google um Größenordnungen unsympathischer als Apple. Warum? Nun, Apple, MS usw. sind ehrlich: Sie _verkaufen _ihre Produkte für einen klar definierten Geldbetrag. Google stellt sich in der Öffentlichkeit als der selbstlose Konzern hin, der auf der Seite der Community ist und seine Dienste kostenlos zur freien Verfügung stellt. Für mich nahe am Betrug.



Fällt Dir was auf?  Alle Deine Posts sind entweder Spam, Beleidigung, Offtopic und/oder total sinnfrei. Also lass es einfach bleiben oder überleg Dir was Konstruktives


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Januar 2015)

Softy schrieb:


> Also lass es einfach bleiben oder überleg Dir was Konstruktives



Urteilt der, der auf mannigfaltigen Pinwänden über das oben liegende Thema schreibt



Softy schrieb:


> Ist ja auch egal, eigentlich wollte ich nur mal wieder ein bisschen Stimmung in die Bude bekommen



Glückwunsch, ist dir gelungen.



Aber was dennoch stimmt ist, dass bitte das OT nun unterlassen sein sollte, die Politik von Apple und ähnlichem hat nun wirklich nichts mit dem Thread zu tun.


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Urteilt der, der auf mannigfaltigen Pinwänden über das oben liegende Thema schreibt
> 
> Glückwunsch, ist dir gelungen.
> 
> Aber was dennoch stimmt ist, dass bitte das OT nun unterlassen sein sollte, die Politik von Apple und ähnlichem hat nun wirklich nichts mit dem Thread zu tun.



Ich habe nur ein Thema angesprochen, bei dem meiner Meinung nach hier im Forum eine Ungerechtigkeit besteht. Und auf Grund der Resonanz hier im Thread scheine ich ja so falsch nicht zu liegen  Und wie ich dies auf Pinnwänden zum Ausdruck bringe, ist ebenfalls OT und völlig irrelevant.

P.S. Sei froh, dass ich nicht auf den Blödsinn mit "Self-Righteous" eingegangen bin


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Urteilt der, der auf mannigfaltigen Pinwänden über das oben liegende Thema schreibt



Was ist daran verwerflich wenn man sich über ein bestimmtes Thema unterhält?
Darf man das nicht über die Pinnwand machen? Muss man das per PN machen oder per Mail oder per Facebook?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Januar 2015)

Daran ist absolut nichts verwerflich, es geht nicht um die Pinwände (ohje hab ich da wieder was geschrieben was man auseinandernehmen kann ich weiß ).

Es geht um die Art der Kritik und den Antrieb.

Es ist gut, richtig und wichtig dass solche Kritik auf den Tisch kommt, das Thema Werbung wird mit Sicherheit noch intern viel diskutiert werden und man muss eine Lösung finden, so wie es aktuell ist gehts nicht so ohne Weiteres das sehe ich durchaus genauso.

Warum aber kann man das nicht so vorbildlich kritisieren/diskutieren wie Commander Phalanx oder Stryke7 oder auch Cleriker?

Es ist eben mit einem sehr faden Beigeschmack verbunden wenn es statt sachlich kritisierend auf eine ironisch anklagende Weise geschieht und der Ansporn auch noch öffentlich mit "wollte nur Stimmung machen" oder vergleichbarem klar ist.

Wir nehmen solche Kritik sehr ernst und wissen dass in diesem Punkt etwas passieren muss, aber einfach nur rumschreien um des Schreiens willen dass Stunk in der Bude ist klingt für mich eher nach "Ich habe Langeweile über die Feiertage" als nach "Ich möchte das Forum mitgestalten/besser machen". 

Das einzuordnen kann aber denke ich jeder Mitleser für sich tun.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Warum aber kann man das nicht so vorbildlich kritisieren/diskutieren wie Commander Phalanx oder Stryke7 oder auch Cleriker?



Ach so. Also argumentieren nur die genannten User vorbildlich und alle anderen User tun das nicht oder wie muss ich den Satz verstehen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Januar 2015)

Es waren Beispiele. Keine vollständige Liste. Wenn es NUR diese wären hätte ich auch NUR dazu geschrieben. Entschuldige, dass ich vor den drei Beispielen nicht noch "zum Beispiel" geschrieben hatte, ich dachte es sei klar (spätestens nach der Formulierung "oder auch").


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2015)

Das ist ein sehr sensibles Thema in einem sehr sensiblen Thread. Daher bitte darum klar zu formulieren damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt.


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Daran ist absolut nichts verwerflich, es  geht nicht um die Pinwände (ohje hab ich da wieder was geschrieben was  man auseinandernehmen kann ich weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Oh man. Mein erster Post war im Großen und Ganzen sachlich gehalten bis auf den letzten Satz (weil ich ja wusste, dass Du Dich da mal wieder am meisten reinsteigerst ). Wenn Du dann mit unsachlichem und pseudo-sarkastischem Mist ankommst, antworte ich halt dementsprechend.

Herrlich, was Du da alles hinein interpretierst, von wegen Langeweile über die Feiertage  Natürlich war die Grundintention, hier auf eine offensichtliche Ungerechtigkeit hinzuweisen und dass (im Optimalfall) die Foren-Regeln (von den Admins) angepasst werden, damit eben klar wird, was an Werbung erlaubt/geduldet wird und was nicht.

Wenn Du mit meiner Ausdrucksweise nicht klar kommst, setz mich doch auf die Igno-Liste. Ich kann das bei Dir ja leider nicht tun 

Aber um dem ganzen noch einen versöhnlichen Abschluss zu verleihen, im Großen und Ganzen schätze ich natürlich Deine Arbeit hier als Moderator und Dein Engagement (und das meine ich ernst). Daher sollten wir das OT-Gequatsche jetzt sein lassen und abwarten, was die Admins zu diesem Thema sagen


----------



## DaStash (3. Januar 2015)

Interessante Diskussion hier und abseits der durchaus nachvollziehbaren Ungerechtigkeit, kommt immer wieder das hier ursprünglich angesprochene Thema zum Ausdruck, was darauf schließen lässt, dass sich in dem Punkt nicht so viel getan hat wie einige dutzend Seiten zu vor angenommen. Ich möchte dazu wiederholt beisteuern, dass man immer wieder das Gefühl bekommt im allgemeinen und insbesondere hier mit kritischen Meinungen nicht ernsthaft konstruktiv umzugehen, sondern diese eher zu zerreden. Ungerechtigkeit ist etwas was man nicht ausschließlich an konkreten Regeln festmachen kann, von daher sollte man auch mal abseits dieser versuchen sich den angesprochenen Themen zu nähern, hat ja softy nun in seinem letzten Satz auch gemacht, trotz begründbarer Kritik in der Sache.  

MfG


----------



## floppyexe (4. Januar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wir haben hier die Interessen der Community höher bewertet als die Regel


Also sehe ich das so das es eine Gummiregel ist die ihr nach Herzenslust ziehen könnt wie ihr wollt?


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Also sehe ich das so das es eine Gummiregel ist die ihr nach Herzenslust ziehen könnt wie ihr wollt?


Hausrecht sticht Forenregeln bzw. Admin sticht Mod


----------



## floppyexe (4. Januar 2015)

Ok. Ich dachte nur Regeln sind gemacht um sie einzuhalten. Ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## Der Maniac (4. Januar 2015)

Wenn dem so wäre, wären Gesetzte nicht nach "Kann mit _bis zu_ X Jahren Haft bestraft werden" formuliert. Alle Regeln oder Gesetzte sind in irgend einer Weise biegbar.


----------



## Alex555 (4. Januar 2015)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, wären Gesetzte nicht nach "Kann mit _bis zu_ X Jahren Haft bestraft werden" formuliert. Alle Regeln oder Gesetzte sind in irgend einer Weise biegbar.



Es ist ja auch generell gut, wenn es Ausnahmen geben kann. Man sollte sich immer einen gewissen Spielraum offen halten.
Und wieso so ein großes Theater um die Beiträge von 8auer gemacht wird, kann ich nicht verstehen. 
Denn trocken betrachtet, sind die "fälle" 8auer und Cook2211 eben nicht gleich ! 
8auer bewirbt natürlich in gewisser Weise sein Produkt, aber es geht eben um ein Thema, das mit PC zu tun hat. 
Das Buch von Cook2211 kann durchaus auch sehr gut sein, hat aber mit PC nicht so viel zu tun (zumindest nehme ich das an, habe das Buch nicht gelesen).
Von daher sind die beiden Fälle eben nicht identisch, und deshalb auch nicht die Reaktion der Moderatoren ... 
Es kommt eben oftmals auf den Einzelfall an. 
Letzendlich können die Moderatoren aber nicht viel dafür, sie können auch nichts tun, wenn sie von den Admins etwas anderes gesagt bekommen.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Januar 2015)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Denn trocken betrachtet, sind die "fälle" 8auer und Cook2211 eben nicht gleich !



Doch, sind sie. Werbung ist Werbung, egal ob sie im Off Topic Unterforum stattfindet, oder in den Foren der PC Hardware. Denn laut den Forenregeln ist Werbung in jeglicher Form und unabhängig vom Inhalt verboten. So einfach ist das.

Wenn es sich nur um den Inhalt geht, dann schreibe ich halt einen Computerratgeber - denn wenn es inhaltlich um Computer geht, ist Werbung ja ok - verlinke dann hier meine HP, auf der "zufällig" auch mein Thriller geführt wird


----------



## Löschzwerg (4. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Doch, sind sie. Werbung ist Werbung, egal ob sie im Off Topic Unterforum stattfindet, oder in den Foren der PC Hardware. Denn laut den Forenregeln ist Werbung in jeglicher Form und unabhängig vom Inhalt verboten. So einfach ist das.



Der Meinung bin ich auch.

Mal ne Frage zu deinem Fall: Wie hast du denn geworben? In einem Beitrag, in einem Thema und in welcher Form?

Wenn das eher plump war wie "Super Thriller, ganz billig, ganz toll" (überspitzt formuliert) dann ok... wenn du aber eher ausgeführt hast, warum du das machst oder wie es zu dieser Leidenschaft kam (nur so als Beispiele), dann ist das schon wieder etwas komplett anderes.

Ein Punkt für dich ist sicherlich dass du ein Stammuser bist und davon profitiert natürlich auch PCGH bzw. die Community. Wenn du nur 1-10 Beiträge hättest und für dein Buch wirbst... ja dann ist da schon eher was faul. 
So sehe ich das eher wie ein Geben und Nehmen.


----------



## efdev (4. Januar 2015)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Ein Punkt für dich ist sicherlich dass du ein Stammuser bist und davon profitiert natürlich auch PCGH bzw. die Community. Wenn du nur 1-10 Beiträge hättest und für dein Buch wirbst... ja dann ist da schon eher was faul.
> So sehe ich das eher wie ein Geben und Nehmen.



und genau deswegen fand ich die idee von Cook2211 garnicht schlecht(ich leih mir mal seinen post)



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich geht es sich nur darum, die Möglichkeit zu haben auf mein Buch hinzuweisen. Zum Beispiel in meiner Signatur.  Oder halt eben in Form eines Threads. Und da dann nach dem Motto: "Seht her, ich habe ein Buch beschrieben." Kurze Inhaltsangabe und ein Link zu meiner HP und fertig. Ein rechtliches Problem gibt es da nicht. Ich will es ja nicht hier verkaufen.
> Und weh tun würde ich damit ja auch niemandem.
> Ich habe mein Buch jetzt auch nur als Aufhänger benutzt. Ich fände es halt interessant, wenn man Usern im Allgemeinen die Möglichkeit gäbe, sowas hier auch mal publik zu machen.



das mit der sig fällt durch die foren regeln im grunde raus.
aber wo wäre das problem im offtopic einen thread zu erstellen indem unter bestimmten regeln so etwas gepostet werden darf ?

oder einfach einen abgegrenzten bereich in der art wie der marktlpatz dann wäre der zugriff nicht für jeden, aber die reichweite wahrscheinlich für die meisten mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Januar 2015)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu deinem Fall: Wie hast du denn geworben? In einem Beitrag, in einem Thema und in welcher Form?



Aktiv geworben hatte ich nicht, sondern nur die Moderation gefragt, ob ich in irgendeiner Weise, sei es in der Sig. oder in Threads, auf mein Buch aufmerksam machen dürfe. Das ist aber im Sinne der Forenregeln abgelehnt worden.
Ich war und bin da auch nicht sauer drüber, sondern finde es einfach sehr, sehr schade, dass ich es hier nicht darf.


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2015)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Ein Punkt für dich ist sicherlich dass du ein Stammuser bist und davon profitiert natürlich auch PCGH bzw. die Community. Wenn du nur 1-10 Beiträge hättest und für dein Buch wirbst... ja dann ist da schon eher was faul.
> So sehe ich das eher wie ein Geben und Nehmen.



Das wäre aber trotzdem unfair.
Niemand sollte bevorzugt werden. Egal wie lange er hier schon aktiv ist und wie viele Posts er gemacht hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das wäre aber trotzdem unfair.
> Niemand sollte bevorzugt werden. Egal wie lange er hier schon aktiv ist und wie viele Posts er gemacht hat.



Ich denke, er meint das nicht als Bevorzugung, sondern eher so, dass "echte" Mitglieder der Community, also Leute die bereits eine Anzahl X an Posts haben, ihre Sache vorstellen (oder bewerben) können, aber eben nicht Leute, die sich neu anmelden, zwei Posts schreiben und dann meinen, sie könnten PCGHX als kostenlose Werbeplattform nutzen.
Halt im Prinzip so, wie im VK-Unterforum, wo ja auch gewisse Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein müssen, um verkaufen zu können.


----------



## XE85 (5. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aktiv geworben hatte ich nicht, sondern nur die  Moderation gefragt, ob ich in irgendeiner Weise, sei es in der Sig. oder  in Threads, auf mein Buch aufmerksam machen dürfe.



Und, wie auch in deinem Thread im Besprechungsforum und auch hier schon erwähnt, ist die Moderation der falsche Ansprechpartner, da für Werbung der Forenbetreiber (ergo PCGH) zuständig ist. Das steht auch in den Regeln.



> *4.4 Werbung*
> Werbung im Allgemeinen ist verboten. Das betrifft alle Formen von  Werbung in Threads (auch Banner in Tagebüchern), Blogs,  Profilnachrichten, persönlichen Nachrichten, Signaturen und  Interessengemeinschaften. *Personen, die mit kommerziellen Interessen im  Forum aktiv werden möchten* (z. B. Shop-Betreiber, Firmeninhaber, Tester  die als Gegenleistung für bereitgestellte Hardware diese in Foren  präsentieren), *kontaktieren bitte im Voraus die Redaktion*.






Cook2211 schrieb:


> ...sondern finde es einfach sehr, sehr schade, *dass ich es hier nicht darf*.



Hast du denn schon (die richtige Stelle!!) gefragt?


----------



## Löschzwerg (5. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das wäre aber trotzdem unfair.
> Niemand sollte bevorzugt werden. Egal wie lange er hier schon aktiv ist und wie viele Posts er gemacht hat.



Dann darf es in meinen Augen aber auch keine administrativen Ausnahmen geben, das ist ebenfalls eine Bevorzugung.

Entweder man lässt die Community in einem gewissen Rahmen "leben" oder man handelt es wie ein Computer mit 101010 ab und befolgt strikt die Regeln.

Man muss es Cook in jedem Fall positiv anrechnen dass er gefragt hat. Ich wäre z.B. nie auf die Idee gekommen und hätte mein Werk einfach vorgestellt. Nicht aus Gründen der Werbung, sondern weil man halt Stolz darauf ist und sich freut es teilen zu können. Das ist ja auch was eine gesunde Community ausmacht.

Aber ich stimme den Mods zu, das Thema ist hier nicht unbedingt richtig aufgehängt.


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2015)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Dann darf es in meinen Augen aber auch keine administrativen Ausnahmen geben, das ist ebenfalls eine Bevorzugung.



Absolut richtig.

Ich habe nichts gegen "jeder Fall wird für sich alleine geprüft". Aber dann muss die Erklärung bzw. Begründung wieso das nicht und das andere doch nachvollziehbar und transparent sein.
Mit beiden Sachen hadere ich hier immer wieder.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Januar 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Hast du denn schon (die richtige Stelle!!) gefragt?



Ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher, ob ich das überhaupt machen soll. Im Falle einer positiven Rückmeldung der Admins, wäre das für mich natürlich prima. An der grundsätzlichen Problematik ändert es jedoch nichts.  Und eine "Sonderbehandlung" ist ja auch nicht das Wahre, denn das dürfte auch endlose Erklärungen und Diskussionen nach sich ziehen.
Ich denke, es wäre wahrscheinlich sinnvoller, über Regeländerungen anstatt über Ausnahmen nachzudenken. _Das_ kann ich aber natürlich gerne mal den Admins vortragen.



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Nicht aus Gründen der Werbung, sondern weil man halt Stolz darauf ist und sich freut es teilen zu können. Das ist ja auch was eine gesunde Community ausmacht.



Dieser Punkt ist mir im Endeffekt sogar wichtiger, als der kommerzielle Effekt von Werbung. Ich würde einfach sehr gerne hier über mein Werk mit den Leuten diskutieren, die es interessiert oder gelesen haben. Das wäre mir halt als aktives Mitglied dieser Community wichtig. Klar, ich kann mich auch in einem Autorenforum registrieren. Aber da kenne ich die Leute nicht. Hier bin ich aber schon Jahre unterwegs und kenne viele Mitglieder aus friedlichen oder auch nicht so friedlichen Diskussionen in Threads oder auf Pinnwänden.
Und gerade in meinem "Stammforum" wird mir das verwehrt, außer natürlich, man würde mir eine Sonderregelung gewähren, was aber, wie bereits erwähnt, auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist.


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher, ob ich  das überhaupt machen soll.



Ob du das machst oder nicht liegt selbstverständlich in deinem Ermessen, aber bitte hör auf hier so zu tun als würde man dich nicht lassen wenn eine ablehnung (von der entscheidenden Stelle) doch gar nicht vorliegt.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich denke, es wäre wahrscheinlich sinnvoller, über *Regeländerungen* anstatt über Ausnahmen nachzudenken. .



Die da wie aussehen sollte?



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Dann darf es in meinen Augen aber auch keine  administrativen Ausnahmen geben, das ist ebenfalls eine Bevorzugung.



Nur fürchte ich das dass nicht gehen wird, die meisten Anzeigen laufen mit Sicherheit gegen bezahltes Geld an PCGH, womit wiederum dieses Forum finanziert wird. Ein Wegfall dieser Werbeeinnahmen wäre wohl das Ende für das Forum.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber  dann *muss *...



PCGH als Forenbetreiber muss in diesem Fall überhaupt nichts. Wenn die das so haben wollen dann ist das so. Die müssen sich nicht gegenüber Usern, die hier freiwillig angemeldet sind und die Regeln akzeptiert haben, für deren Handlungen (die den Regeln entsprechen) rechtfertigen.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Januar 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ob du das machst oder nicht liegt selbstverständlich in deinem Ermessen, aber bitte hör auf hier so zu tun als würde man dich nicht lassen wenn eine ablehnung (von der entscheidenden Stelle) doch gar nicht vorliegt.



Ich "tue" überhaupt nicht so. Im Sinne der Regeln darf ich keine Werbung für mein Buch machen und in keinem Thread mein Buch erwähnen. Punkt. Aus. Ende. 
Und darum dreht sich die Diskussion. Da brauche ich in keinerlei Hinsicht so zu "tun" als ob, denn das ist Fakt. 
Außerdem habe ich hier bisher sehr sachlich erklärt, worum es geht. Also hör bitte auf mit Sprüchen wie "tu nicht so als ob", denn die haben hier nichts verloren.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass du einen einzigen Satz von mir zitierst, darauf eingehst und die Begründung für meine Aussage vollkommen außen vor lässt.



> Die da wie aussehen sollte?



Es sind innerhalb der Diskussion schon mehrfach Vorschläge diesbezüglich gemacht worden.



> Nur fürchte ich das dass nicht gehen wird, die meisten Anzeigen laufen mit Sicherheit gegen bezahltes Geld an PCGH, womit wiederum dieses Forum finanziert wird. Ein Wegfall dieser Werbeeinnahmen wäre wohl das Ende für das Forum.



Was hat das damit zu tun? Ursprünglich dreht sich alles darum, dass es einem User erlaubt ist (versteckte) Werbung zu machen, während andere das nicht dürfen. 
Mit einem Wegfall von Werbeeinnahmen hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Im Sinne der  Regeln darf ich keine Werbung für mein Buch machen und in keinem Thread  mein Buch erwähnen. Punkt. Aus. Ende.



Das stimmt doch so überhaupt nicht. Wenn es dir PCGH erlaubt dann darfst du hier auch (ganz regelkonform) Werbung für dein Buch machen.

Was du nicht darfst ist es ungefragt machen. Das heisst aber (wie jetzt schon mehrmals erwähnt) das du es generell nicht darfst.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ursprünglich dreht sich alles darum, dass es  einem User erlaubt ist (versteckte) Werbung zu machen, während andere  das nicht dürfen.



Ja, einem User der, regelkonform, eine Übereinkunft mit PCGH hat. Eine Übereinkunft die du genauso anstreben kannst wie dieser User.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mit einem Wegfall von Werbeeinnahmen hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun.



Was meinst du denn würden bei einem Fall des (grundsätzlichen) Werbeverbots all jene machen die bisher bezahlte Anzeigen schalten? Genau, einfach einen User erstellen und die Anzeigen umsonst hier reinstellen.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Januar 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das stimmt doch so überhaupt nicht.



Doch, genau so stimmt das. Die Regeln sind ziemlich eindeutig.
Warum ich kein Freund einer Ausnahmeregelung bin, habe ich erklärt, kann es aber gerne nochmals zusammenfassen:
Wenn man es mir erlaubt, dann stellen andere User (zurecht) die Frage "Warum er und ich nicht?" Geholfen ist damit niemandem und es endet in endlosen Diskussion.



> Was meinst du denn würden bei einem Fall des (grundsätzlichen) Werbeverbots all jene machen die bisher bezahlte Anzeigen schalten? Genau, einfach einen User erstellen und die Anzeigen umsonst hier reinstellen.



Niemand redet von einem grundsätzlichen Wegfall des Werbeverbots. Tu dir und uns bitte den gefallen, und lies mal, was vorgeschlagen wurde, bevor wir weiter diskutieren.


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn man es mir erlaubt, dann stellen andere User (zurecht) die Frage "Warum er und ich nicht?"



Dann kannst du die gleiche Anwort geben wie oben geschrieben: Ich habe eine Übereinkunft mit PCGH (die regelnkonform ist) und von jedem angestrebt werden kann. Du wärst anderen Usern keiner Rechenschaft schuldig.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Januar 2015)

Dass das zu Problemen führt, kannst du sowohl hier, als auch in Threads der letzten Zeit, in denen es um der8auer geht, nachlesen.
Es ist egal, ob ich dann sagen kann, dass ich eine Übereinkunft mit PCGH habe. Das wird zu Problemen mit und Beschwerden von anderen Usern führen.


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2015)

Es würde zu genau denselben Diskussionen führen wenn man Usern (etwa wie du vorschlägst mit X Posts) eine Ausnahme gewährt. Denn das ist genauso ein bevorzugung gewisser User.

Vor allem kämen dann wieder jene deren Posts einzig und allein diese Grenze als Ziel haben. Das nervt Moderation und andere User.

Diskussionen wird man bei diesem Thema immer haben, denn ein genereller Fall des Verbots steht nicht zur Diskussion und folglich wird es immer wen geben der sich benachteiligt fühlt.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Januar 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Es würde zu genau denselben Diskussionen führen wenn man Usern (etwa wie du vorschlägst mit X Posts) eine Ausnahme gewährt. Denn das ist genauso ein bevorzugung gewisser User.



Lies die Sache doch bitte mal im Zusammenhang. Das ist echt anstrengend.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich finde, im Sinne einer Community, sollte es für die User des Forums eine Möglichkeit geben *"ihr Ding" vorzustellen*. Sei es, wie in meinem Fall, *ein Buch, oder vielleicht ein Musikstück oder sonst irgendwas.*
> Es könnte *ein Thread* sein *oder gar ein Unterforum*, wo die Leute selber Threads über "Ihr Ding" eröffnen können, *um sich mit anderen darüber auszutauschen*. *Natürlich sollte das reglementiert sein. Zum Beispiel wie im VK Unterforum, dass User erst dann einen Thread eröffnen dürfen, wenn sie eine gewisse Anzahl Posts auf dem Konto haben.*
> Es wäre wirklich prima, wenn man die Leute hier auch mal in der Form erreichen könnte.



Zusammenfassend:

Ein Thread oder ein Unterforum, in dem aktive Mitglieder dieses Forums mit einer gewissen Anzahl an Posts (als Reglementierung), darlegen oder vorstellen können, was sie tun oder was sie erschaffen oder kreiert haben.
Ich persönlich fände das äußerst interessant. Einerseits natürlich aus Eigeninteresse, das will ich nicht verhohlen, aber eben auch , weil es mich interessiert, was andere User hier so treiben.
Das Werbung für Caseking, Alternate, Ikea usw. dort nichts zu suchen hat, sollte wohl klar sein. Da ist es natürlich Aufgabe der Moderation, als auch der teilnehmenden User (per Meldung), dafür zu sorgen, dass der Thread oder das Unterforum "sauber" bleibt.


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2015)

Mit dem Marktplatz ist das nicht vergleichbar, denn der Marktplatz ist ein abgegrenzter Bereich, selbst lesen können nur User die Zugang haben, es sind also alle gleichberchtigt. Wenn aber in diesem Unterforum zwar alle lesen können, aber nur gewisse User (mit Postzahl X) schreiben (bzw. Threads eröffnen können) hast du sofort wieder die Benachteiligungsdiskussion.

Davon ab verhindert das nicht das es dann wieder User gibt deren Ziel es ist ist einzig die Postzahl für dieses Forum zu erreichen.

Der 2. Punkt ist, im Marktplatz sind kommerzielle interessen untersagt, gehandelt werden darf ausschließlich Privat und ohne Profitabsichen. Genau das soll ja hier nicht so sein, wie du selbst schreibst. In dem "vostellen" und "austauschen" sol eben auch die (kommerzielle) Werbung "versteckt" sein, wodurch ein Vorteil für dich entsteht.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das Werbung für Caseking, Alternate, Ikea usw. dort nichts zu suchen hat, sollte wohl klar sein.



Da stellt sich dann nur die Frage wo zieht man die Grenze bzw. wie reglementiert man das. Denn du willst hier offensichtlich ein und dasselbe für den einen verbieten und den andern nicht, nur weil der eine User halt (Branchenneuling) Autor ABC ist und der andere User ABC von Caseking.

Mit welcher Begründung sollte ein großer Konzern dann noch bezahlte Werbung schalten wenn andere (mit genau demselben Interesse) es im Forum umsonst dürfen.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Januar 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Mit dem Marktplatz ist das nicht vergleichbar, denn der Marktplatz ist ein abgegrenzter Bereich, selbst lesen können nur User die Zugang haben, es sind also alle gleichberchtigt. Wenn aber in diesem Unterforum zwar alle lesen können, aber nur gewisse User (mit Postzahl X) schreiben (bzw. Threads eröffnen können) hast du sofort wieder die Benachteiligungsdiskussion..



Und genau so soll das auch ein abgegrenzter Bereich sein. Eben nach dem Vorbild des Marktplatzes. Wenn dann auch nur User mit eine Anzahl x Posts lesen können, dann ist es halt so. Funktioniert beim Marktplatz ja auch.



> Der 2. Punkt ist, im Marktplatz sind kommerzielle interessen untersagt, gehandelt werden darf ausschließlich Privat und ohne Profitabsichen.



Ohne Profitabsichten? Im Marktplatz? Werden da etwa Waren verschenkt? Ich denke nicht.....
Von daher ist dieses Argument hinfällig. 



> In dem "vostellen" und "austauschen" sol eben auch die (kommerzielle) Werbung "versteckt" sein, wodurch ein Vorteil für dich entsteht.



Für mich ein Vorteil? Was ich möchte, ist "meiner" Community mein Buch vorzustellen. Wenn dann 100 Leute mitlesen und davon 5 mein Buch kaufen, dann reicht der Erlös nichtmal für ein Päckchen Kippen. Je nach Kneipe könnte ich davon zwei Bier trinken. Im kommerziellen Sinne profitiere ich also nicht wirklich davon. Deswegen ist mir dieser Aspekt auch egal.


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ohne Profitabsichten? Im Marktplatz? Werden da etwa Waren verschenkt? Ich denke nicht.....
> Von daher ist dieses Argument hinfällig.



Verkaufen heisst ja nicht automatisch Profit machen. Wenn ich Ware im Wert von 100€ verkaufe hab ich halt nacher Geldscheine im Wert von 100€. Ich habe nachher genauso viel wie vorher nur in einer anderen Forum. In der Regel wird diese Ware ja zuerst um einen wesentlich höheren Geldbetrag gekauft. Was anderes (Ware um 30 kaufen und um 100 verkaufen) wäre untersagt.

Wenn du aber jetzt für ein paar Zeilen tippen 5 Bücher mehr verkaufst, dann ist das, wenn auch ein geringer das mag schon sein, ein Gewinn. Ein Gewinn für den andere, etwa um 2 Grafikarten mehr zu verkaufen, Geld für Werbung an PCGH zahlen.

Und es ist ja auch nicht so das man hier im Forum "seiner" Community nichts vorstellen dürfte und darüber diskutieren - siehe etwa das Casemod Unterforum.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Januar 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Verkaufen heisst ja nicht automatisch Profit machen. Wenn ich Ware im Wert von 100€ verkaufe hab ich halt nacher Geldscheine im Wert von 100€. Ich habe nachher genauso viel wie vorher nur in einer anderen Forum.



Was ist das denn für eine verquere Logik? 
Wenn mein Portemonnaie leer ist und ich verkaufe im Marktplatz ein altes Stück Hardware und habe anschließend 50 € im Portemonnaie, dann habe ich etwas zu Geld gemacht.  Mit der Harwdare kann ich schließlich nicht im Supermarkt bezahlen. 
Jeder der im Marktplatz etwas verkauft, möchte eines: Geld reinholen >>>> also Profit mit dem Verkauf machen. Es ist ja schließlich keine Tauschbörse.

Also erspare mir bitte solche eigenartigen und abstrusen Konstrukte.

Ich denke, ich habe einen nachdankenswerten Vorschlag gemacht, den ich in allen Aspekten beleuchtet habe. Mehr habe ich dazu nicht zu sagen, zumal anhand deiner seltsamen  Argumentation durchaus ersichtlich wird, dass dir die Argumente ausgehen, etwas dagegen zu sagen. Von meiner Seite aus, ist diese Diskussion also beendet.

--------------

Es wäre schön, wenn Moderation und Administration diesen Vorschlag intern diskutieren würden, und uns das Ergebnis an dieser Stelle mitteilen.
Vielen dank


----------



## beren2707 (6. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also erspare mir bitte solche eigenartigen und abstrusen Konstrukte.


Mal langsam, auch selbst seinen Teil beitragen ist hilfreich. Einerseits andere anschnauzen, weil sie ja nicht richtig lesen könnten, aber selbst die Marktplatzregeln zu studieren ist zuviel verlangt.


			
				Marktplatzregeln schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Nutzung des Marktplatzes zugelassene User sind alle  registrierten Nutzer des Forums, *welche keine gewerblichen  unternehmerischen- oder Gewinnerzielungsabsichten verfolgen*.


Im Marktplatz besteht also _wirklich_ die Regel, dass Waren nur  ohne Gewinnerzielungsabsicht verkauft werden dürfen (also zu einem  höheren Preis als für den Eigenerwerb) - z. B. das Ausnutzen von  Preisfehlern oder gewerbsmäßiges Verticken von pretested-Hardware zum  entsprechenden Preis fällt da rein (weswegen wir auch bereits Zoff mit  solchen Verkäufern hatten).

Es besteht mMn momentan der Wille, aus (kommerziellen) Interessen in diesem Forum  Werbung für eigene Produkte/Tätigkeiten/Fähigkeiten schalten zu dürfen;  explizit geht es dabei auch um komplett sachfremde Dinge, es soll  lediglich die Reichweite und (kostenlose) Verfügbarkeit der Plattform  und ihrer Community zur Kundenakquisition genutzt werden.
Die Forenregeln sind gegenwärtig hinsichtlich (jeglicher) Werbung eindeutig: Die  Redaktion/Administration hat das Hausrecht, sie bestimmt, wer werben darf und wer nicht  - ohne Rücksprache mit der Redaktion ist Werbung grundsätzlich untersagt. Wenn kein  Wille besteht zumindest einen Versuch zu starten, die aktuellen Regeln  zu befolgen, sondern die Regel komplett umgeschrieben werden soll, fehlt  mMn komplett die Grundlage sich hier in diesem Thread zu melden. Denn  hier geht es um (allgemeine) Beschwerden über die PCGHX *Moderation*. Regeländerungswünsche/-anträge sollten hier gestellt werden.

Wir können in diesem Fall nüchtern betrachtet nicht mehr als auf die  Regeln verweisen. Sonderrechte sind ja jetzt bereits möglich. Wenn man  diesen Weg nicht gehen will, dann gibt es mMn aktuell keine Möglichkeit  bei diesem Problem zu helfen (seitens der Moderation).


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Januar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Mal langsam, auch selbst seinen Teil beitragen ist hilfreich. Einerseits andere anschnauzen, weil sie ja nicht richtig lesen könnten, aber selbst die Marktplatzregeln zu studieren ist zuviel verlangt.



Langsam ist es aber gut.  

Ich habe niemanden angeschnauzt:



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Lies die Sache doch* bitte* mal im Zusammenhang. Das ist echt anstrengend.





Cook2211 schrieb:


> Tu dir und uns *bitte* den gefallen, und lies mal, was vorgeschlagen wurde, bevor wir weiter diskutieren.



Wenn das für dich anschnauzen ist, wenn ich jemanden BITTE, genauer zu lesen, dann weiß ich es nicht.



> Wenn kein Wille besteht zumindest einen Versuch zu starten, die aktuellen Regeln zu befolgen, sondern die Regel komplett umgeschrieben werden soll, fehlt mMn komplett die Grundlage sich hier in diesem Thread zu melden.



Wo zum Geier wurde doch gleich geschrieben, dass die Regeln komplett umgeschrieben werden sollen? Ach ja, stimmt. Gar nicht....



> Im Marktplatz besteht also _wirklich die Regel, dass Waren nur ohne Gewinnerzielungsabsicht verkauft werden dürfen_



Und? Defacto will jeder, der dort etwas verkauft Geld verdienen. Die Sachen werden ja schließlich nicht verschenkt.



> Denn hier geht es um (allgemeine) Beschwerden über die PCGHX *Moderation.*



Ohhhh, tatsächlich? Ich habe ihn geschrieben. Ich weiß, worum es hier geht. 
Und hier sind immer wieder AUCH Regeln diskutiert worden.


----------



## Löschzwerg (6. Januar 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Nur fürchte ich das dass nicht gehen wird, die meisten Anzeigen laufen mit Sicherheit gegen bezahltes Geld an PCGH, womit wiederum dieses Forum finanziert wird. Ein Wegfall dieser Werbeeinnahmen wäre wohl das Ende für das Forum.



Darum ging es doch nicht  Bannerwerbung, Layer und Co. sind (wenn auch manchmal nervig) wichtig und vollkommen ok. Es geht hier aber um die Einhaltung der Regeln für die *User* des Forums. Da sehe ich halt keine konsequente Linie.

Wenn User XY eine Absprache mit PCGH hat und es ihm gestattet wird aktiv zu werben, meinetwegen, aber dann muss das Thema klar als Werbung hervorgehoben werden und/oder in ein geeignetes Unterform. Thema erledigt.

Andererseits, wenn ich mir das beispielhafte Thema von der8auer anschaue... direkte Werbung ist das nicht. In meinen Augen ok. Er verlinkt nicht auf seinen Shop (das tut ein anderer User selbst) und Preise werden nicht genannt. Daher die Frage: Wenn jetzt ein anderer User Themen in dieser Art erstellen würde, wie würdet ihr (die Mods) reagieren?


----------



## beren2707 (6. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn das für dich anschnauzen ist, wenn ich  jemanden BITTE, genauer zu lesen, dann weiß ich es nicht.


Tja, auch wenn da ein klitzkleines "Bitte" steht, bleibt es mir frei, deine Sätze und Auslassungen im Kontext zu interpretieren, wie auch immer ich das möchte - du bittest mMn nicht in deinem Satz, du möchtest klarmachen, dass du "bitte/gefälligst" von diesen verqueren Ansichten des Mods, die Marktplatzregeln seien so, wie sie eben sind, verschont werden möchtest. Das habe ich persönlich als Anschnauzen gewertet. Obs dir schmeckt oder nicht, ist mir dabei ziemlich egal, meine Sätze drehst du schließlich auch, wie du möchtest. 


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wo zum Geier wurde doch gleich geschrieben, dass  die Regeln komplett umgeschrieben werden sollen? Ach ja, stimmt. Gar  nicht....


In deinen Beiträgen vielleicht? Konkrete Vorstellungen eines abgetrennten Bereichs, in welchem man mit Postzahl XY posten und lesen kann und jeder "sein Ding" vorstellen darf? Man müsste die Regeln hinsichtlich Werbung durch User also komplett umkrempeln, ebenso müsste man den Gedanken weiterspinnen (dürfen nur eigene Produkte beworben werden? Was ist mit aus Dienstleistungen entstandenen (oder noch auf Bestellung anzufertigenden) Leistungen, die beworben/veräußert werden sollen/können?).


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und? Defacto will jeder, der dort etwas verkauft  Geld verdienen. Die Sachen werden ja schließlich nicht  verschenkt.


Nochmals zum Verständnis: Gewinnerzielungsabsicht = höherer Preis als derjenige Preis, den der Anbietende zum Erwerb des Produkts zu zahlen hatte. Also bspw. eine Tastatur im Sonderangebot für 80€ kaufen und im Forum für 120€ (da üblicher Marktpreis) weiterverkaufen.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ohhhh, tatsächlich? Ich habe ihn geschrieben. Ich weiß, worum es hier geht.
> Und hier sind immer wieder AUCH Regeln diskutiert worden.


Offensichtlich nicht, dieser Thread wird primär alle naselang für persönliche Kriege gegen die Moderation und pauschale Aburteilungen reaktiviert. Die hier von dir verfolgte gegenwärtige Diskussion ist mMn wirklich wirklich müßig. Du willst neue Regeln hinsichtlich Werbung, um dein Buch im Forum anpreisen zu können. Die aktuellen Regeln dazu interessieren dich nicht. Also musst du entweder eine Regeländerung erwirken oder dich damit zufriedengeben.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Januar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Tja, auch wenn da ein klitzkleines "Bitte" steht, bleibt es mir frei, deine Sätze und Auslassungen im Kontext zu interpretieren, wie auch immer ich das möchte - du bittest mMn nicht in deinem Satz, du möchtest klarmachen, dass du "bitte/gefälligst" von diesen verqueren Ansichten des Mods, die Marktplatzregeln seien so, wie sie eben sind, verschont werden möchtest. Das habe ich persönlich als Anschnauzen gewertet. Obs dir schmeckt oder nicht, ist mir dabei ziemlich egal, meine Sätze drehst du schließlich auch, wie du möchtest.



Welch glorreiche Ansicht für einen Moderator....



> Nochmals zum Verständnis: Gewinnerzielungsabsicht = höherer Preis als derjenige Preis, den der Anbietende zum Erwerb des Produkts zu zahlen hatte. Also bspw. eine Tastatur im Sonderangebot für 80€ kaufen und im Forum für 120€ (da üblicher Marktpreis) weiterverkaufen.



Nochmals zum Verständnis:
Jeder der hier etwas verkauft, möchte damit Geld verdienen. Denn wenn er etwas verkauft, dann hat er nachher mehr im Portemonnaie, als vorher.



> In deinen Beiträgen vielleicht? Konkrete Vorstellungen eines abgetrennten Bereichs, in welchem man mit Postzahl XY posten und lesen kann und jeder "sein Ding" vorstellen darf? Man müsste die Regeln hinsichtlich Werbung durch User also komplett umkrempeln



Nö, müsste man nicht. Man müsste sie nur ergänzen.



> Die aktuellen Regeln dazu interessieren dich nicht.



So langsam wird es echt lächerlich....

Also:

Ich habe am 22.07.2014, also vor einem halben Jahr,  eine Anfrage an Incredible Alk gestellt, ob ich Werbung für mein Buch machen dürfe. Das hat er verneint, im Sinne der Regeln. Ich habe das ohne "wenn" und "aber", und ohne Beschwerde, so, wie es ist akzeptiert und habe mich dementsprechend an die Regeln gehalten.
Softy hat wiederum vor einigen Tagen das Thema Werbung hier im Forum angesprochen. Ich habe mich lediglich dazu geäußert und gesagt, dass ich es schade finde, hier nicht über mein Buch sprechen und nicht darauf hinweisen zu dürfen. Und ich habe einen konstruktiven Vorschlag zum Thema gemacht, über den ich sehr angeregt und sachlich mit Usern, die meiner Meinung oder auch nicht meiner Meinung waren, diskutiert.

Wenn du mir also jetzt verklickern willst, die Regeln interessieren mich nicht, obwohl ich mich seit Monaten daran halte, dann ist das echt der blanke Hohn 

Es ist traurig, das einen Moderator fragen zu müssen:
Hast du eigentlich auch irgendetwas Konstruktives zu dieser Diskussion beizutragen?
Im Moment macht das nämlich überhaupt nicht den Eindruck.


----------



## BertB (6. Januar 2015)

frag doch die admins,
vielleicht gibts sogar ne story auf der hauptseite,
links zu facebook, etc

die gieren doch nach stories,

"pcgh-forum mitglied cook2211 schreibt roman" ist jedenfalls nicht weniger meldungswürdig als
"iphone im schnee vergraben"

(einzig weniger hardwarebezug)


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Januar 2015)

BertB schrieb:


> "pcgh-forum mitglied cook2211 schreibt roman" ist jedenfalls nicht weniger meldungswürdig als
> "iphone im schnee vergraben"
> (einzig weniger hardwarebezug)



*Ironie* Wenn ich sagen würde, dass das Buch auf einem iPhone geschrieben wurde (was zwar nicht der Fall ist), dann wäre mir die News sicher


----------



## beren2707 (6. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nochmals zum Verständnis:
> Jeder der hier etwas verkauft, möchte damit Geld verdienen. Denn wenn er etwas verkauft, dann hat er nachher mehr im Portemonnaie, als vorher.


Das hat doch nichts mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht zu tun, du vergleichst hier einzelne Produkte (die nicht _teurer_ als zum Ersterwerb weiterverkauft werden dürfen) mit "Hey, geht auf diesen Link und kauft mein Buch!". Siehst du keinen Unterschied zwischen "Ich verkaufe meinen für 200€ gekauften i5 für 150€ weiter" und dem Ansinnen, das Forum für die Erhöhung der Reichweiter eigener (in beliebiger Zahl erwerbbarer) Produkte zu nutzen?


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nö, müsste man nicht. Man müsste sie nur ergänzen.


Ansichtssache. Ich würde eher von komplettem Umschreiben reden, wenn plötzlich jeder User ab Postzahl XY in einem abgetrennten Bereich innerhalb des Forums dieses als Werbeplattform für "sein Ding" (mit der geschilderten Abgrenzungsproblematik) nutzen dürfte - natürlich komplett ohne Ausgleich für die genutzte Plattform.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> So langsam wird es echt lächerlich....


In der Tat, denn ich bekräftige meine Aussage. Dein Ziel ist es, dass du dein Buch bewerben darfst. Du hast deswegen einen Moderator angefragt (der dich auf die Forenregeln verwiesen hat) und anschließend hier und im geschlossenen Bereich um Werbeerlaubnis gebeten - aber die Redaktion möchtest du nicht fragen, obwohl dies die einzige Möglichkeit wäre, wie du aktuell eine Erlaubnis bekommen könntest.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es ist traurig, dass einen Moderator fragen zu müssen:
> Hast du eigentlich auch irgendetwas Konstruktives zu dieser Diskussion beizutragen?
> Im Moment macht das überhaupt nicht den Eindruck.


Ich habe bereits meinen Standpunkt klargemacht und die Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt, die dir gegenwärtig bleiben (auch wenn dir diese nicht zu schmecken scheinen). Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wo hier noch die weitere Diskussionsgrundlage besteht. Du hast dich bei einem Mod gemeldet, du hast dich hier gemeldet, bist in den geschlossenen Bereich gewechselt und bist erneut hierher zurückgekehrt - hast aber bislang nicht die Administration, die für dein Anliegen zuständig wäre, befragt. Du bist hier - wie dir bereits zigfach mitgeteilt wurde - für dein Anliegen an der falschen Adresse, sofern dein Anliegen mit der Werbeerlaubnis oder einer Regeländerung für Werbung zusammenhängt. Die Sichtweise der Moderation zu deinem Anliegen und einer enstprechenden Regeländerung sollte dir nun wirklich zur Genüge bekannt sein.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nochmals zum Verständnis:
> Jeder der hier etwas verkauft, möchte damit Geld verdienen. Denn wenn er etwas verkauft, dann hat er nachher mehr im Portemonnaie, als vorher.


Nochmal zum Verständnis: Geld verdienen heißt nicht "Gewinnerzielungsabsicht". Letzteres kommt aus dem Steuerrecht und das Finanzamt wird dir gehörig von hinten in die Gonaden treten, wenn du das einfach so praktizieren würdest.



> Gewinnerzielungsabsicht ist ein wesentliches Kriterium bei einer
> 
> gewerblichen Tätigkeit,
> freiberuflichen sowie einer selbstständigen Tätigkeit,
> ...



Du musst somit zwischen "Gewinn" und "Erlös" trennen - Einfachstes BWL . Aber langsam driftet das doch etwas in Richtung OT ab, oder ?


----------



## Grestorn (6. Januar 2015)

Ich finde es ätzend, wie hier mit einem _*Vorschlag *_eines Users umgegangen wird. 

Die Aussage, der Vorschlag wäre doch nicht Regelkonform, ist echt der Gipfel. 

Das wird die Regierung am besten das nächste mal der Opposition sagen, wenn diese einen Vorschlag für eine Gesetzesänderung einbringt: 
"Dieser Vorschlag ist nicht Gesetzeskonform und muss deswegen auch nicht diskutiert werden. PUNKT."


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Januar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> In der Tat, denn ich bekräftige meine Aussage. Dein Ziel ist es, dass du dein Buch bewerben darfst. Du hast deswegen einen Moderator angefragt (der dich auf die Forenregeln verwiesen hat) und anschließend hier und im geschlossenen Bereich um Werbeerlaubnis gebeten - aber die Redaktion möchtest du nicht fragen, obwohl dies die einzige Möglichkeit wäre, wie du aktuell eine Erlaubnis bekommen könntest.



Nein, das ist so nicht richtig. 
Ich habe vor Monaten bei der Moderation angefragt.
Ich habe das, was da gesagt wurde ohne zu murren akzeptiert.
Ich habe hier das Thema Werbung nicht angesprochen bzw. nicht diese Diskussion angeleiert, sondern mich lediglich dazu geäußert und auch nicht explizit darum gebeten, Werbung machen zu dürfen.
Im geschlossenen Bereich habe ich mich auf Anraten von Pokerclock gemeldet. Auch dort habe ich mich vorbildlich verhalten, habe nicht gemeckert oder rum diskutiert, sondern nur sachlich alles dargelegt und nochmals den Vorschlag unterbreitet, und das war's.  
Und warum ich keine Ausnahmeregelung in Anspruch nehmen möchte, habe ich auch hinlänglich geklärt.

Insgesamt habe ich mir also sicherlich nichts vorzuwerfen.
Und ganz sicher nicht von dir vorwerfen zu lassen.
Und schon gar nicht, mich von dir hier als Bettler hinstellen zu lassen, der alle anbettelt, um sein Buch bewerben zu dürfen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich finde es ätzend, wie hier mit einem _*Vorschlag *_eines Users umgegangen wird.
> Die Aussage, der Vorschlag wäre doch nicht Regelkonform, ist echt der Gipfel.
> Das wird die Regierung am besten das nächste mal der Opposition sagen, wenn diese einen Vorschlag für eine Gesetzesänderung einbringt:
> "Dieser Vorschlag ist nicht Gesetzeskonform und muss deswegen auch nicht diskutiert werden. PUNKT."



Danke, das trifft es sehr gut.


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2015)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Daher die Frage: Wenn jetzt ein anderer User  Themen in dieser Art erstellen würde, wie würdet ihr (die Mods)  reagieren?



Ganz einfach, der Verdacht auf unerlaubte Werbung geht an die Administration. Wenn diese sagt dem User wurde das nicht genemigt, bekommt er eine Ermahnung mit der Aufforderung das zu unterlassen oder sich eben bei der Redaktion zu melden um offiziell als User von Firma xyz aufzutreten.

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon erwähnt wurde, aber das der8auer für Caseking arbeitet und gleichzeitg hier Mod ist, ist reiner Zufall.


----------



## beren2707 (6. Januar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich finde es ätzend, wie hier mit einem _*Vorschlag *_eines Users umgegangen wird.
> 
> Die Aussage, der Vorschlag wäre doch nicht Regelkonform, ist echt der Gipfel.


"Wir" haben doch nicht gesagt "Es ist regelwidrig, aus, Basta!" sondern die persönliche Meinung/Sichtweise zum Vorschlag geäußert, aktuelle Wege und Möglichkeiten zur Erreichung des Ziels aufgezeigt und deutlich gemacht, was an dem Vorschlag problematisch ist.
Darf man nicht mehr mit den Regeln argumentieren? Darf man nicht die hypothetischen Fallstricke aufzeigen, die eine dargestellte _Ergänzung_ der Regeln hinsichtlich Werbung durch die User mit sich bringen dürfte?


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Insgesamt habe ich mir also sicherlich nichts vorzuwerfen.
> Und ganz sicher nicht von dir vorwerfen zu lassen.
> Und schon gar nicht, mich von dir hier als Bettler hinstellen zu lassen,  der alle anbettelt, um sein Buch bewerben zu dürfen.


Ein bisschen weniger Theatralik schadet nie. Ich werfe dir nur vor, dass dein Vorschlag hier nicht weiter (fruchtbar) diskutierbar ist, was du insbesondere den Ausführungen im geschlossenen Bereich seitens Pokerclocks entnehmen könntest. Du müsstest die Administration in Kenntnis setzen, ganz besonders auch hinsichtlich deines Anliegens einer Regeländerung/-erweiterung - denn die Haltung und momentane Handhabe der Moderation ist längstens bekannt.

Mit Betteln hat es wohl wenig zu tun, wenn man aus seiner Teilnahme in einer Community das Selbstverständnis ableitet, diese als Werbeplattform zum eigenen Profit einsetzen zu dürfen, verbunden mit einem entsprechenden Regeländerungsvorschlag zur Erreichung des Ziels.
Ich akzeptiere voll und ganz, dass du eine Werbemöglichkeit für dich und andere User anstrebst (weil man auf "sein Baby" natürlich stolz ist und es verbreiten möchte), aber erlaube mir doch bitte ebenfalls, dass ich mich entsprechend _meiner Meinung_ (ich habe weder die Wahrheit noch die Weisheit für mich gepachtet) und meinem Wissensstand nach dazu äußere.

Was für konstruktive Fortführungen deines Anliegens (wenn wir endlich wieder von diesen zeitraubenden und die Diskussion lediglich emotionalisierenden Nicklichkeiten abkommen könnten) schweben dir innerhalb dieses Threads denn momentan vor? Wir können für dich natürlich die Administration in Kentnis setzen, wenn du dich nicht selbst bei dieser melden möchtest, wie es eigentlich üblich wäre. Gibt es weitere Dinge (konkretere Vorstellungen zur Umformulierung der Regeln, Einschränkungen der zu bewerbenden Inhalte etc.), welche die Moderation deiner Meinung nach der Administration in diesem Fall vortragen sollte?


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Januar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> wenn man aus seiner Teilnahme in einer Community das Selbstverständnis ableitet, diese als Werbeplattform zum eigenen Profit einsetzen zu dürfen, verbunden mit einem entsprechenden Regeländerungsvorschlag zur Erreichung des Ziels.



Könnte du solche blöden Unterstellungen bitte lassen? Danke!
Das hat hier nichts zu suchen, und das solltest gerade du als Moderator wissen.



> Ich werfe dir nur vor, dass dein Vorschlag hier nicht weiter (fruchtbar) diskutierbar ist, was du insbesondere den Ausführungen im geschlossenen Bereich seitens Pokerclocks entnehmen könntest.



Der Vorschlag war und ist auch weiterhin mit anderen Usern fruchtbar diskutierbar. Unruhe kam erst dann rein, als....na ja, lassen wir das.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Was für konstruktive Fortführungen deines Anliegens (wenn wir endlich wieder von diesen zeitraubenden und die Diskussion lediglich emotionalisierenden Nicklichkeiten abkommen könnten) schweben dir innerhalb dieses Threads denn momentan vor?



Mit dir sicherlich keine (mehr). Mit anderen Usern und Moderatoren bin ich jederzeit bereit das Thema sachlich zu diskutieren.


----------



## beren2707 (6. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Könnte du solche blöden Unterstellungen bitte lassen? Danke!
> Das hat hier nichts zu suchen, und das solltest gerade du als Moderator wissen.


Verzeih mir, mit diesem Inhalt hatte ich diesen Beitrag hier in Erinnerung:


Cook2211 schrieb:


> *Natürlich endet  das in aktiver Werbung*. Ich  möchte in der *Community*, *in der ich seit vielen Jahren aktiv bin*, *für  mein Buch werben*, und sagen können: "Hey, Leute, ich habe mein erstes  Buch veröffentlicht, und würde mich freuen, wenn User, die es  interessiert es kaufen würden *und ich neue Leser hinzu gewinne*."
> That's it.


----------



## Grestorn (6. Januar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> "Wir" haben doch nicht gesagt "Es ist regelwidrig, aus, Basta!" sondern die persönliche Meinung/Sichtweise zum Vorschlag geäußert, aktuelle Wege und Möglichkeiten zur Erreichung des Ziels aufgezeigt und deutlich gemacht, was an dem Vorschlag problematisch ist.



Auf jeden Fall reagierst Du sehr aggressiv auf jemandem, der sich nichts zu Schulden hat kommen lassen und der Euch auch noch nicht mal kritisiert hat. 

Und dass der Vorschlag problematisch ist, magst Du so sehen, das alleine ist aber kein Grund für den hier angeschlagenen Tonfall. 

Außerdem habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Beiträge nicht wirklich gelesen wurden oder zumindest bestimmte Sachen unter einer gewissen vorweggenommenen Erwartungshaltung hineininterpretiert wurden, die da gar nicht stehen. Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht unbedingt Dich. Dass Cook da langsam etwas gereizt reagiert hat, kann ich nur zu gut verstehen. Auf Grund des Verlaufs der Auseinandersetzung hier wäre es mir vermutlich ganz genauso ergangen. Dass Du dann in Deinem Versuch Deinem Moderatorkollegen beizuspringen noch Öl ins Feuer gegossen hast, in dem Du weitere Vorwürfe an Cook gerichtet hast, war m.E. nicht wirklich hilfreich (wenn auch verständlich).

Wenn ich damals für nHancer geworben hätte, alleine dadurch dass ich seine Existenz hier bekannt gegeben hätte, wie hättet ihr dann reagiert? Was ist mit Orbmu2k? Werben heißt ja nicht unbedingt gleich, dass man einen riesen Reibach daraus machen möchte. Manchmal ist es nur, um sein persönliches Ego zu streicheln. Und das machen sehr sehr viele hier im Forum. Und das ist auch ok.

Genau in diesem Sinne sehe ich der8auers Beitrag und würde auch die Erwähnung von Cooks Buch einordnen.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Januar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> das Selbstverständnis ableitet, diese als Werbeplattform zum eigenen Profit einsetzen zu dürfen



Das ist nun mal eine Unterstellung. Ich leite nicht das Selbstverständnis ab, hier Werbung machen zu dürfen.
Ich habe einen Vorschlag gemacht, und hatte vor Monaten bezüglich meines Buches ein Anliegen.
Das, was du daraus machst, und wie du damit umgehst ist jedoch absolut nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## beren2707 (6. Januar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall reagierst Du sehr aggressiv auf  jemandem, der sich nichts zu Schulden hat kommen lassen und der Euch  auch noch nicht mal kritisiert hat.


Aggressiv? 
Bloß weil ich nicht hinter jedem zweiten Satz ein Zwinker-Smiley setze, heißt das nicht, dass ich hier mit fletschenden Zähnen sitze oder bereits Voodoo-Puppen mit Nadeln neben mir liegen habe. 


Grestorn schrieb:


> Und dass der Vorschlag problematisch ist, magst  Du so sehen, das alleine ist aber kein Grund für den hier angeschlagenen  Tonfall.


Der Tonfall ist allenfalls "ernüchtert", da sich die Diskussion im Kreis dreht und mehr und mehr rein persönliche Dinge (macht es einen Unterschied, welcher User jetzt diesen Vorschlag macht? Was hat "bescholten/unbescholten" für eine Bedeutung bei der Bewertung des Anliegens?) im Vordergrund stehen als die Möglichkeiten, dieses Anliegen weiterzubringen - der (zigfach geäußerte) Schritt auf die Administration zu ist der einzige Weg zu einer Lösung.


Grestorn schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich den Eindruck, dass die  Beiträge nicht wirklich gelesen wurden oder zumindest bestimmte Sachen  unter einer gewissen vorweggenommenen Erwartungshaltung  hineininterpretiert wurden, die da gar nicht stehen. Und damit meine ich  jetzt nicht unbedingt Dich. Dass Cook da langsam etwas gereizt reagiert  hat, kann ich nur zu gut verstehen. Auf Grund des Verlaufs der  Auseinandersetzung hier wäre es mir vermutlich ganz genauso ergangen.  Dass Du dann in Deinem Versuch Deinem Moderatorkollegen beizuspringen  noch Öl ins Feuer gegossen hast, in dem Du weitere Vorwürfe an Cook  gerichtet hast, war m.E. nicht wirklich hilfreich (wenn auch  verständlich).


Ich kann das teilweise durchaus nachvollziehen. Deeskalierend tätig sein ist zwar die Prämisse, es klappt jedoch nicht immer, weil man manchmal glaubt, auf gewisse Dinge reagieren zu müssen, die man im Nachhinein besser unkommentiert gelassen hätte - denn bei einer solchen Diskussion wird schnell hinter jeder Aussage eine tiefere Bedeutung gesehen, wo meistens gar keine ist.  Ich finde es schade, dass es aktuell wieder auf ein "Die Mods sind böse!" hinausläuft. Wir wollen doch bloß, dass dieses Anliegen endlich an die richtige Stelle kommt, hier könnten wir uns darüber totdiskutieren und wären kaum einen Schritt weiter (denn letztlich entscheidet die Administration, da können wir hier lange um den heißen Brei reden) - wir haben hier und im geschlossenen Bereich bereits alles gesagt, was zu sagen wäre.


Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn ich damals für nHancer geworben hätte,  alleine dadurch dass ich seine Existenz hier bekannt gegeben hätte, wie  hättet ihr dann reagiert? Was ist mit Orbmu2k? Werben heißt ja nicht  unbedingt gleich, dass man einen riesen Reibach daraus machen möchte.  Manchmal ist es nur, um sein persönliches Ego zu streicheln. Und das  machen sehr sehr viele hier im Forum. Und das ist auch ok.


nhancer (war?) und ist Freeware. Du hättest also einen Thread (oder gar eine User-News, solange es dazu keine Meldung auf der Main gab) zu etwas erstellt, an dem du keinen Cent verdienst, es ist nur "dein Ding". Hier geht es um Werbung mit der Absicht, dadurch Kunden zu gewinnen, Geld zu machen. Niemand hindert jemanden daran, Nutzer hier an eigenen Kreationen teilhaben zu lassen, solange keine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht mitschwingt.


----------



## marvinj (6. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf, ich habe mal alles objektiv von euch allen zu diesem Thema durchgelesen und muss dazu sagen:

Bitte, beruhigt euch!

Zum Thema und meiner subjektiven Meinung durch die Beiträge: So wie es aussieht möchte Cook hier genre sein Buch bewerben, was ihm aber untersagt wurde, da keine Werbung hier erlaubt ist, damit niemand schreibt, guckt mal meine Website XYZ "Link". Intern hat sich Cook dann regelkonform an euch gewand und eine Absage bekommen. Dann kam eine Debatte ob z.B. der Bauer es darf, wobei ich noch keine aktive Werbung von ihm gesehen habe. Er hat sich lediglich einen Namen gemacht und wie ich von XE85 erfahren habe, ist er bei Caseking verpflichtet. Leider sind die Töne hier dann seitens der Moderation etwas strenger geworden, weshalb auch die Gegenseite etwas "angepisster" antwortete. Aber bleibt sachlich. So wie es Beren am Ende zitiert hat, möchtest du dein Buch bewerben damit es mehr kaufen, was als Werbung gilt, und nur von der Administration geklärt werden kann.
Ebenso wäre es schön, wenn Vorschläge nicht sofort abgeschmettert werden, sondern vielleicht Alternativen angeboten werden, was erst später gemacht wurde (oder ich bin blind, dann sorry^^). Aber ansonsten finde ich, dass Cook etwas freundlicher in diese Diskusionen ging, anfangs.
Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen und würde einfach fragen ob es möglich wäre, ansonsten wüsste ich auch nicht, ob und wie eine Ausnahme möglich ist. Denn es wird versucht allen gerecht zu werden. Im Übrigen lockern Smileys auf , habe ich das Gefühl, also hier für euch: 
So und nun trinkt alle einen Tee


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Januar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Wir wollen doch bloß, dass dieses Anliegen endlich an die richtige Stelle kommt



Sorry, aber das muss jetzt mal sein:



Anstatt dich in diverse Seitenhiebe meiner Person gegenüber zu ergehen, hätte dieser eine Satz genügt, um zwei Seiten sinnlose Diskussion obsolet zu machen.


----------



## marvinj (6. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das muss jetzt mal sein:
> 
> 
> 
> Anstatt dich in diverse Seitenhiebe meiner Person gegenüber zu ergehen, hätte dieser eine Satz genügt, um zwei Seiten sinnlose Diskussion obsolet zu machen.



Dann können wir jetzt alle abwarten, was die Admins dazu sagen und die Diskusion lassen, mit all seinen Anschuldigungen? Denn hier werden ja eigentlich die Maßnahmen kritisiert, die die Mods verbrochen haben, oder irre ich?


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Januar 2015)

marvinj schrieb:


> Denn hier werden ja eigentlich die Maßnahmen kritisiert, die die Mods verbrochen haben, oder irre ich?



Also eigentlich war der Thread mal dazu gedacht, gewisse Missstände im Verhältnis zwischen Usern und Mods anzusprechen und zu klären. 
Daraus hervorgegangen, ist dann der Thread zur Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen.
Leider wird dieser Thread hier aber immer wieder dazu "missbraucht", öffentlich über erhaltene Punkte zu diskutieren.


----------



## marvinj (6. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich war der Thread mal dazu gedacht, gewisse Missstände im Verhältnis zwischen Usern und Mods anzusprechen und zu klären.
> Daraus hervorgegangen, ist dann der Thread zur Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen.
> Leider wird dieser Thread hier aber immer wieder dazu "missbraucht", öffentlich über erhaltene Punkte zu diskutieren.



Gut, nun gut möglich dass gegebenenfalls der ein oder andere vergebene Punkt sauer aufstößt oder als nicht gerechtfertigt erscheint und dann hier besprochen werden möchte. Aber vielleicht war das wort "verbrochen" falsch von mir gewählt, natürlich meinte ich ebenfalls etwa





Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich war der Thread mal dazu gedacht,  gewisse Missstände im Verhältnis zwischen Usern und Mods anzusprechen  und zu klären.



Aber möglicherweise kann dein Anliegen nun geklärt werden. PCGH_Stephan ist ja hier Forums-Admin, wende dich doch vertrauensvoll an ihn


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Verkaufen heisst ja nicht automatisch Profit machen. Wenn ich Ware im Wert von 100€ verkaufe hab ich halt nacher Geldscheine im Wert von 100€. Ich habe nachher genauso viel wie vorher nur in einer anderen Forum. In der Regel wird diese Ware ja zuerst um einen wesentlich höheren Geldbetrag gekauft. *Was anderes (Ware um 30 kaufen und um 100 verkaufen) wäre untersagt.*



Kannst du das kontrollieren?
Lässt sich das überhaupt überprüfen?



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn man es mir erlaubt, dann stellen andere User (zurecht) die Frage "Warum er und ich nicht?" Geholfen ist damit niemandem und es endet in endlosen Diskussion.



Ich wäre der erste der sich da beschwert.



XE85 schrieb:


> Dann kannst du die gleiche Anwort geben wie oben geschrieben: Ich habe eine Übereinkunft mit PCGH (die regelnkonform ist) und von jedem angestrebt werden kann. Du wärst anderen Usern keiner Rechenschaft schuldig.



Wieso kriegt er eine Ausnahme und ich nicht?
Nach dem Motto "dessen Nase gefällt und besser als deine".


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du das kontrollieren?
> Lässt sich das überhaupt überprüfen?



Selbstverständlich lässt sich niemals alles zu 100% kontrollieren. Wir haben aber auch schon Fälle aufgedeckt wo derartiges Versucht wurde. Dies hatte dann entsprechende Konsequenzen zur Folge, bis hin zu komplettem MP Ausschluss.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso kriegt er eine Ausnahme und ich nicht?



Da fragst zu den falschen. Wie schon zig mal erwähnt sind diese Ausnahmen Sache der Redaktion, frag dort nach. In diese Übereinkünfte habe wir keinen Einblick.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Da fragst zu den falschen. Wie schon zig mal erwähnt sind diese Ausnahmen Sache der Redaktion, frag dort nach.



Ich frag nicht da nach. Ich frage hier nach.



XE85 schrieb:


> PCGH als Forenbetreiber muss in diesem Fall überhaupt nichts. Wenn die das so haben wollen dann ist das so. Die müssen sich nicht gegenüber Usern, die hier freiwillig angemeldet sind und die Regeln akzeptiert haben, für deren Handlungen (die den Regeln entsprechen) rechtfertigen.



Klar müssen sie. Wie sonst soll man deren Entscheidung nachvollziehbar können?
Die Entscheidungen der Moderation sind ja teilweise schon mehr als dürftig nachzuvollziehen aber in Sachen Werbung erlaubt und nicht erwarte ich -- ja das tue ich -- eine klare Entscheidung inklusive Begründung.
der8auer wirbt mehr oder weniger direkt für seine Sachen. 
Das kann er gerne machen. Stört mich an sich auch nicht dass er dadurch bekannter wird.
Doch andere User müssen ebenso die Möglichkeit haben bekannter zu werden -- unabhängig davon ob sie nun PC Hardware verkaufen oder ein Buch geschrieben haben --  denn es wird hier auch genug Zeugs verbreitet das nun absolut gar nichts mit PC Hardware zu tun hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kann er gerne machen. Stört mich an sich auch nicht dass er dadurch bekannter wird.
> Doch andere User müssen ebenso die Möglichkeit haben bekannter zu werden



Ich denke, das ist schon ein wichtiger Punkt.
Leider ist das, wie sich herausgestellt hat, aber auch ein Streitthema.
Die einen freuen sich ehrlich, wenn Mitglieder der Community etwas auf die Beine stellen und sind gewillt, sowas zu unterstützen.
Andere reduzieren das aber nur auf den vermeintlichen Profit und ziehen diese Sachen sehr stark ins Negative.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2015)

Wenn Roman mit seinen Kühlern ein paar Euros nebenbei verdient ist das völlig legitim.
Wahrscheinlich verdient er nicht mal viel dran weil die Herstellung sicher sehr teuer ist und das eingeflossene Know How ist sowieso nicht mit Geld aufzuwiegen. Ebenso wenig der Zeitaufwand.

Wenn du jetzt ein paar Euros mit deinem Buch verdienst ist das auch nicht schlimm. Sofern du überhaupt was verdienst denn so ein Buch schreibt man nicht auf dem Klo und die Recherchen dauern auch mal 6-12 Monate ehe man auch nur den ersten Satz fertig hat.

Wenn du aber mal Erfolgsautor bist und täglich beim Lanz hockst und laberst hätte ich gerne eine signierte Ausgabe die ich dann für ordentlich Schotter bei Ebay verkloppen kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du aber mal Erfolgsautor bist und täglich beim Lanz hockst und laberst hätte ich gerne eine signierte Ausgabe die ich dann für ordentlich Schotter bei Ebay verkloppen kann.



Kriegst du 
Ich beschenke dann das PCGHX Forum, als Dank für den Support (bis auf eine Handvoll Ausnahmen, deren Namen ich jetzt nicht nennen will  )



> Ebenso wenig der Zeitaufwand.



Tja, der wird gern "übersehen".
An meinem neuen Buch sitze ich seit sieben Monaten. Fertig ist es noch nicht. Dann kommen noch ca. ein bis zwei Monat für's Überarbeiten. Plus ein paar Tage für das Erstellen und Drucken der Exposés.
Da muss ich verdammt viele Büchlein verkaufen, um auf einen ordentlichen Stundenlohn zu kommen. Nicht hunderte, sondern viele tausend Exemplare. Und die wird mir PCGHX sicherlich nicht einbringen


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frag nicht da nach. Ich frage hier nach.



Dann musst du eben warten bis hier eine Antwort von entsprechender Stelle kommt.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Dann musst du eben warten bis hier eine Antwort von entsprechender Stelle kommt.



Ja. da warte ich ja auch schon drauf.
Dass die Moderation das nicht entscheiden will bzw. kann ist ja nachvollziehbar.
Aber ich denke dass die Moderation die Administration doch schon auf das Thema aufmerksam gemacht hat. Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Löschzwerg (6. Januar 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, der Verdacht auf unerlaubte Werbung geht an die Administration. Wenn diese sagt dem User wurde das nicht genemigt, bekommt er eine Ermahnung mit der Aufforderung das zu unterlassen oder sich eben bei der Redaktion zu melden um offiziell als User von Firma xyz aufzutreten.



Angenommen es besteht keine Vereinbarung, würdest du auf diesen thread reagieren? Und falls ja, dann würde mich jetzt die Entscheidung der Admins interessieren. Denn woher soll ein normaler Nutzer denn wissen was erlaubt ist und was nicht?

Fallbeispiel:
Jemand sieht jetzt das oben verlinkte Thema und denkt sich "Cool, so könnte ich meine [Hardware, Software, Buch usw.] ja auch vorstellen".

Du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will?


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dass die Moderation das nicht entscheiden will bzw. kann ist ja nachvollziehbar.
> Aber ich denke dass die Moderation die Administration doch schon auf das Thema aufmerksam gemacht hat. Oder etwa nicht?



Tja, wir haben intern zig Posts zu dem Thema und wir gehen auch davon aus, dass die Forenleitung sowohl unsere internen Diskussionen als auch diesen Thread hier verfolgt.

Dass bisher keinerlei Reaktion erfolgt ist (weder hier noch gegenüber uns) ist sowohl für euch als auch für uns ärgerlich, denn man hätte sich sicherlich seitenweise Diskussion ersparen können.

Das Thema "Reaktionszeit der Leitung bei wichtigen Angelegenheiten" ist/wird aber auch mittlerweile ein Thema - wir Mods ärgern uns ja auch wenn wir Wochenlang "im Regen stehen" und euch keine Antworten auf Fragen liefern können die wir nicht selbst beantworten können/dürfen. Die Urlaubszeit/Weihnachten machts natürlich nicht einfacher (da sei jedem natürlich der verdiente Urlaub gegönnt) aber das Jahr über ists leider auch nicht so viel anders.

Aktuell bleibt wirklich nur auf eine Reaktion warten, informiert sind die Verantwortlichen auf jeden Fall.


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2015)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Angenommen es besteht keine Vereinbarung, würdest du auf diesen thread  reagieren?



Der ginge dann wohl in die interne Besprechung.



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Denn woher soll ein normaler Nutzer denn wissen  was erlaubt ist und was nicht?



Aus den Forenregeln, denn dort steht ja klipp und klar das bei kommerziellen Interessen die Redaktion zu kontaktieren ist.



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Jemand sieht jetzt das oben verlinkte Thema und denkt sich "Cool, so  könnte ich meine [Hardware, Software, Buch usw.] ja auch vorstellen".



Es ist ja nicht so als würde man hier seine Projekte nicht vorstellen dürfen, siehe etwas das Tagebuch oder Casemod Unterforum, dort gibt es jede menge vorgestellter Projekte.

Porblematisch wird es eben wenn es ins kommerzielle geht, es also nicht nur ums vorstellen geht.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2015)

Der oben verlinkte thread von Roman macht nichts anderes als ein casemod. Er erzählt, dass er eine Idee hatte und was daraus geworden ist. Er erwähnt nicht, dass man dies kaufen kann, oder wo. Er gibt aber die komplette Arbeit Preis.

Cook könnte ja auch in einem thread sein Buch vorstellen, seine Gedanken dazu und natürlich den kompletten Inhalt!!! Ich denke aber nicht, dass er das möchte. Ebenso sagt er, dass er keine Ausnahme beantragen möchte, obwohl das momentan die einzige Möglichkeit wäre. Was bitte soll hier also passieren? Wenn die Redaktion nicht zur Ausnahme gebeten wird, macht sie eben auch nichts. Warum sollte sie auch und wie?

Also nochmal zum mitschreiben... Ich sehe das folgendermaßen:
Du darfst dein Buch hier nicht bewerben, aber durchaus in irgendeiner dunklen Ecke hier vorstellen (jedenfalls habe ich nichts widersprüchliches hier gelesen). Bloß hast du davon nichts und das möchtest du (oder andere) ändern.
Richtig?


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Januar 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich denke aber nicht, dass er das möchte. Ebenso sagt er, dass er keine Ausnahme beantragen möchte, obwohl das momentan die einzige Möglichkeit wäre. Was bitte soll hier also passieren? Wenn die Redaktion nicht zur Ausnahme gebeten wird, macht sie eben auch nichts. Warum sollte sie auch und wie?



Ich würde sagen, meinen Vorschlag und auch die Gründe, warum ich keine Extrawurst sein möchte, habe ich hier ausgiebig dargelegt.  
Und da das wohl mittlerweile intern diskutiert wird, schauen wir mal, was daraus wird.


----------



## Löschzwerg (7. Januar 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so als würde man hier seine Projekte nicht vorstellen dürfen, siehe etwas das Tagebuch oder Casemod Unterforum, dort gibt es jede menge vorgestellter Projekte.
> 
> Porblematisch wird es eben wenn es ins kommerzielle geht, es also nicht nur ums vorstellen geht.



Hehe, mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung, wenn jemand ein Thema ähnlich dem von Roman erstellt, es würde niemanden interessieren  Denn direkt einen kommerziellen Hintergrund kann man nicht nachweisen.

Thema geklärt 

@Cook: Hättest nicht gefragt wäre nix passiert


----------



## miggu25 (7. Januar 2015)

Das hier ist besser als jedes Buch. Sry musste sein. 
Aber ich versteh beide Seiten hier. Ich erwarte sehr gespannt das Urteil der Richter 😃


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, meinen Vorschlag und auch die Gründe, warum ich keine Extrawurst sein möchte, habe ich hier ausgiebig dargelegt.
> Und da das wohl mittlerweile intern diskutiert wird, schauen wir mal, was daraus wird.


Du willst keine extrawurst sein, weil du dich unangenehm berührt fühlen würdest, wenn daraufhin nachgefragt wird. Dein Vorschlag User mit einer postzahl <=X auszuschließen (den ich für Diskriminierung halte), berührt diese betroffenen User aber sich auch sehr unangenehm. Das ist keine Lösung, mit der alle zufrieden sein können.

Meine eigentliche Frage bleibt:
Wenn du so wie beispielsweise Roman, einen thread eröffnen würdest, in welchem du dein Buch präsentieren kannst. Was dann? Willst du den Inhalt schon vorher preisgeben? Bestimmt nicht. Links zu deiner Homepage, oder Shops darfst du nicht posten, oder in der Signatur anzeigen. Also was steht in einem solchen thread und was bringt dir ein thread ohne Werbung dafür?
Sollte in Zukunft doch Werbung erlaubt werden, passiert sicherlich genau das, was die Moderation hier schon prophezeite. Die Firmen erstellen einen User, der dann die Werbung postet. Was dann?


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Meine eigentliche Frage bleibt:
> Wenn du so wie beispielsweise Roman, einen thread eröffnen würdest, in welchem du dein Buch präsentieren kannst. Was dann? Willst du den Inhalt schon vorher preisgeben? Bestimmt nicht. Links zu deiner Homepage, oder Shops darfst du nicht posten, oder in der Signatur anzeigen. Also was steht in einem solchen thread und was bringt dir ein thread ohne Werbung dafür?
> Sollte in Zukunft doch Werbung erlaubt werden, passiert sicherlich genau das, was die Moderation hier schon prophezeite. Die Firmen erstellen einen User, der dann die Werbung postet. Was dann?



Roman macht ja selbst keine Werbung für seine Homepage auf der er die Sachen vertreibt.
Die finden andere User.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...mory-container-fuer-ln2-dice.html#post6181944
Müsste jetzt Roman den Eintrag zur eigenen Homepage löschen -- als Moderator -- weil es auf eine kommerzielle Seite verweist und der Thread somit als Werbung für die eigenen Produkte wahrnehmbar sein könnte?

So betrachtet könnte Cook jetzt sagen dass er ein Buch geschrieben hat und ein anderer User postet dann den Link zum Produkt bei Amazon oder wo auch immer.
Wo ist dann der Unterschied?


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2015)

Gibt keinen in der von dir genannten Situation. Sagt ja auch niemand, oder? Bei der Aussage vom Anfang hier, also der Frage nach dem bewerben des Buches, da liegt jedoch ein großer Unterschied.
Meiner Interpretation der Regeln nach, müsste der Link entfernt werden. Das wäre bei einem vermeintlichen Buch thread dann natürlich auch so. Worauf möchtest du genau hinaus?


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2015)

Mir geht es schon immer darum dass niemand eine Extra Wurst bekommt.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2015)

Wer hat denn eine und wie sieht die aus? Soweit ich das überblicke, macht Roman keine Werbung. Er stellt nur irgendwas vor. 
Das kann doch jeder.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Januar 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du willst keine extrawurst sein, weil du dich unangenehm berührt fühlen würdest, wenn daraufhin nachgefragt wird. Dein Vorschlag User mit einer postzahl <=X auszuschließen (den ich für Diskriminierung halte), berührt diese betroffenen User aber sich auch sehr unangenehm. Das ist keine Lösung, mit der alle zufrieden sein können.



Ich bin sicherlich nicht "peinlich berührt" (warum der Sarkasmus?), sondern möchte einfach Diskussionen und Beschwerden diesbezüglich, wie es sie jetzt schon bezüglich der8auer gibt, vermeiden.



> Wenn du so wie beispielsweise Roman, einen thread eröffnen würdest, in welchem du dein Buch präsentieren kannst. Was dann? Willst du den Inhalt schon vorher preisgeben? Bestimmt nicht. Links zu deiner Homepage, oder Shops darfst du nicht posten, oder in der Signatur anzeigen. Also was steht in einem solchen thread und was bringt dir ein thread ohne Werbung dafür?



1. Kann ich dort mein Buch nennen
2. Kann ich dort über mein Buch diskutieren (Kritik, Lob....)
3. Kann ich eine Leseprobe veröffentlichen
4. Taucht der Thread dann in den "Aktuelle Beiträge" auf, wenn darin diskutiert wird, sodass ich eine gewisse Reichweite innerhalb des Forums habe.

Und das ohne externe Links.



> Sollte in Zukunft doch Werbung erlaubt werden, passiert sicherlich genau das, was die Moderation hier schon prophezeite. Die Firmen erstellen einen User, der dann die Werbung postet. Was dann?



Manchmal frage ich mich, warum ich mich ständig wiederholen muss 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das Werbung für Caseking, Alternate, Ikea usw. dort nichts zu suchen hat, sollte wohl klar sein. Da ist es natürlich Aufgabe der Moderation, als auch der teilnehmenden User (per Meldung), dafür zu sorgen, dass der Thread oder das Unterforum "sauber" bleibt.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2015)

Und was hält dich bisher von einem solchen thread ab? Das würde ich gern wissen! Du hast von der Moderation gesagt bekommen, dass du keine Werbung dafür machen darfst. Dann mach das einfach nicht und halte den thread sauber. Was willst du also momentan hören?

PS: wenn du mich schon zitierst, dann ändere bitte nicht einfach die Wörter ab (peinlich).


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Januar 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was willst du also momentan hören?



Ich will gar nichts hören, aber du irgendetwas, was mir nicht so ganz klar ist.

Ich habe in diesem Thread einen Vorschlag gemacht, das ist alles. Und ob dieser Vorschlag angenommen wird oder nicht, muss man (wie bereits erwähnt) jetzt mal abwarten.


----------



## XE85 (7. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> 1. Kann ich dort mein Buch nennen
> 2. Kann ich dort über mein Buch diskutieren (Kritik, Lob....)
> 3. Kann ich eine Leseprobe veröffentlichen
> 4. Taucht der Thread dann in den "Aktuelle Beiträge" auf, wenn darin  diskutiert wird, sodass ich eine gewisse Reichweite innerhalb des Forums  habe.
> ...



Hier würde mich brennend interssieren wie du dir da die praktische Umsetzung vorstellst. Denn was du hier willst ist, das wir ein und dasselbe (die präsentation eines käuflich erwerbbaren Produkts) dem einen verbieten und dem anderen erlauben, nur weil der eine (zB) Kleinautor User abc ist der andere eben User abc von (zB) Caseking. 

Mit welchem Argument sollen wir diesem das Präsentieren von Produken , in gleicher Art wie du es machst (Vorstellung, Diskussion, keine Links), verbieten?

Vor allem wo zieht man die Grenze, wie groß und bekannt muss einer sein um auf die schwarze Liste (die ja dann erforderlich ist) zu kommen.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Januar 2015)

Na ja, ich habe ja schonmal gesagt, dass dieser Thread für uns User hier gedacht ist, um "unser" Dinge vorzustellen. Und das sagt eigentlich schon alles aus.
Wer sich dann in einem Thread hinstellt, und erzählt, dass Caseking der tollste Laden der Welt ist, dann ist wohl klar, worauf dieser User hinauswill, und woher seine Intention kommt.
Hat ein User aber beispielsweise einen Song produziert und bettet den als YouTube Video ein, und sagt dann "Hey, Leute, hört euch das mal an, das ist mein House Song, den ich produziert habe. Was haltet Ihr denn davon?", dann hat das nichts im eigentlichen Sinne mit kommerzieller Werbung zu tun.
Ein anderer hat vielleicht ein Bild gemalt, oder eine "Karriere" als Fotograf gestartet oder eben ein Buch geschrieben.

Es geht einfach darum, sich und sein Werk präsentieren zu können.

----

PS.:
Und ganz ehrlich: Wer mir in diesem Zusammenhang unterstellen möchte, ich würde auf PCGHX werben wollen, um Profit zu machen, der hat überhaupt keine Ahnung, was er da eigentlich erzählt, und was es bedeutet, als Neueinsteiger Fuß fassen zu wollen. Da sollte man sich vielleicht bissige Kommentare, die auf reiner Unwissenheit basieren, auch mal verkneifen.
Aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## XE85 (7. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na ja, ich habe ja schonmal gesagt, dass dieser  Thread für uns User hier gedacht ist, um "unser" Dinge vorzustellen. Und  das sagt eigentlich schon alles aus.



Ein Mitarbeiter von einer Firma der hier einen Account erstellt ist genauso ein User hier, der halt sein Ding vorstellt. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wer sich dann in einem Thread hinstellt, und erzählt, dass Caseking der  tollste Laden der Welt ist, *dann ist wohl klar*,* worauf dieser User  hinauswill*, und woher seine Intention kommt.



Ja, auf dasselbe wie du, den Bekanntheitsgrad steigern:



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Natürlich endet  das in aktiver Werbung. Ich  möchte in der Community, in der ich seit vielen Jahren aktiv bin, für  mein Buch werben, und sagen können: "Hey, Leute, ich habe mein erstes  Buch veröffentlicht, und würde mich freuen, wenn User, die es  interessiert es kaufen würden und ich neue Leser hinzu gewinne."
> That's it.
> 
> Damit erreicht man doch kaum Leute.





Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hat ein User aber beispielsweise einen Song produziert und bettet den  als YouTube Video ein, und sagt dann "Hey, Leute, hört euch das mal an,  das ist mein House Song, den ich produziert habe. Was haltet Ihr denn  davon?", dann hat das nichts im eigentlichen Sinne mit kommerzieller  Werbung zu tun.



Wenn der Song ausschließlich auf youtube zu sehen ist und nicht (wie in deinem Fall beim Buch) auch als käuflich erwerbbares Produkt (CD) dann steht einer Präsentation nichts im Wege, auch wenn es hier im Forum maximal in Ruka aufgehoben wäre. Das ist dann nichts anderes als ein Casemodtagebuch.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Januar 2015)

Lass es am besten einfach auf sich beruhen, Cook. 

Wenn ich lese was hier einige Moderatoren schreiben kann ich nur eines sagen: Vernagelt aus Prinzip.

Man vergisst wohl, dass das Forum nicht zum Selbstzweck existiert sondern genau ein FORUM zum AUSTAUSCH von Erfahrungen, Berichten und Erlebnissen von USERN sein soll. 

Manche Moderatoren nehmen sich ganz offensichtlich zu wichtig.


----------



## DaStash (7. Januar 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht warum das hier wieder so zerredet werden muss. Der sachliche Einwand bzw. die Bitte von cook ist doch verständlich und wird geprüft. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Januar 2015)

Ihr habt recht, Leute.
Doch eine Sache muss ich noch (er)klären, bevor ich das auf sich beruhen lasse:

Durch die Möglichkeit, auf PCGHX Werbung für meinen Debütroman zu machen, wird dieser weder zu einem Bestseller, noch führt das dazu, dass ich mit dem Buch plötzlich Geld verdiene. Hier so viele neue Leser zu gewinnen, ist schlicht nicht möglich.
Mein Buch hat rund 800 Stunden Arbeit gekostet plus Kosten für Werbung und Bewerbungen von mehreren Hundert €. Selbst wenn ich hier zwanzig neue Leser finde, was meiner bisherigen Einschätzung nach, schon schwierig wäre, dann reicht das bei weitem nicht, um mein Buch zu einem kommerziell erfolgreichen Ergebnis zu führen.
Dennoch freue ich mich riesig, wenn Leute aus diesem Forum mich unterstützen. Das sei an dieser Stelle mal gesagt. Denn natürlich bin ich begeistert, von jedem neue Leser.
Mein langfristiges Ziel ist es sicherlich, mir mit dem Schreiben meine Brötchen zu verdienen. Ob ich das jemals schaffen werden, lässt sich jedoch nicht absehen.
Schreiben ist verdammt viel Arbeit. Und wenn man irgendwann erfolgreich sein möchte, dann muss man viele, viele Klinken putzen und abertausende Seiten Bewerbungen an Agenturen und Verlage schicken.

Und bei alledem würde ich mich über Support aus dieser Community freuen. Diese Community wird mich niemals zu einem Bestseller Autor machen und niemals dafür sorgen, dass ich mit meinen Büchern Geld verdiene. Aber es ist "meine" Community, in der ich schon Jahre aktiv bin, und deren Unterstützung und Feedback mir wirklich wichtig wären.

Das speziell zwei Moderatoren aus diesem Wunsch und aus diesem Anliegen eine Farce machen, sich komplett dagegen verschließen und ein gewisses Maß an Neutralität vermissen lassen, kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Aber das lässt rein menschlich verdammt tief blicken.


Doch genug davon. Ich bin es so langsam leid, mich hier am laufenden Band rechtfertigen zu müssen, für einen simplen Vorschlag, den ich in diesem Thread unterbreitet habe.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2015)

Erstmal sei gesagt: Finde ich soweit gut (den Anfang). Dass du allerdings denkst, dass andere Menschen dies glauben (kommerzielle Erfolge/Gewinn) verwundert mich schon arg. Geschrieben hat das nämlich niemand. Es jetzt so auszudrücken, klingt für mich nach einer versteckten Unterstellung. Aber selbst wenn nicht... Nur weil du ihnen das zutraust, heißt das nicht, dass dem auch so ist. An dieser Stelle frag dich mal, ob du die hier bekommenen Kritiken richtig einzuschätzen in der Lage bist. Vielleicht war manche Reaktion deinerseits etwas voreingenommen.

Die letzten beiden Absätze gehen allerdings überhaupt nicht! Vorschlag? Das nennst du einen Vorschlag? Du deutest eventuelle Möglichkeiten grob über den Daumen an und stellst das dann als Vorlage dar. Ein konkreter Vorschlag, vollständig ausformuliert und mit genauen Zahlen fehlt bis jetzt. Sollte beispielsweise in den Regeln wirklich "mit x posts" stehen? 
Mit welcher Begründung genau die Anzahl X ? Was sagt man den Usern, die sich angegriffen fühlen? Was tut man gegen Missbrauch der neuen Möglichkeiten?

Die Art und Weise wie du hier Vorschläge formulierst und wie du auf Kritik reagierst (sachliche), lässt im übrigen auch wirklich tief blicken. 

Falls das wie ein persönlicher Angriff klingt, tut es mir leid. Das ist nicht gewollt. Ich bin wirklich bemüht, sachlich zu argumentieren. Ich habe aber beruflich tagtäglich mit Pflichten- und Lastenheften zu tun und das hier ist mMn nichts, mit dem man vernünftig arbeiten kann.


----------



## XE85 (7. Januar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das speziell zwei Moderatoren aus diesem Wunsch und aus diesem Anliegen  eine Farce machen, sich komplett dagegen verschließen und ein gewisses  Maß an Neutralität vermissen lassen, kann ich überhaupt nicht  nachvollziehen.



Ich (und sicher auch kein anderer Mod) will aus deinem Anliegen eine Farce machen oder sich dagegen verschließen. Ich versuche nur eben die dadurch entstehenden Probleme für die Moderation, Administration und den Forenbetreiber darzulegen. Und diese Probleme gilt es nuneimal zu lösen bevor man über eine Umsetzung überhaupt nur nachdenken kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Januar 2015)

@Cleriker

Ich were da mal nicht weiter drauf eingehen....


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2015)

Musst du auch nicht. Denk einfach in Ruhe darüber nach.  
Ich setze mich erstmal wieder selbst auf die Zuschauertribühne.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Januar 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich setze mich erstmal wieder selbst auf die Zuschauertribühne.



Bleib dort auch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Januar 2015)

Nachdem nun hier über gefühlte 100 Posts nichts mehr kam als gegenseitiges Beschuldigen (teilweise an der Grenze zur Beleidigung) sowie inhaltliches im-Kreis-drehen obwohl lange der Konsens herrscht dass auf die Administration gewartet werden muss und weiterhin der eigentliche ursprüngliche Zweck dieses Threads kaum noch erkennbar ist machen wir um weitere unnötige Pulserhöhungen aller Beteiligten zu vermeiden folgendes:

Der Thread wird geschlossen bis sich die Administration zum Thema geäußert hat (und das auf Wunsch ja genau hier tun kann bzw. den Thread dann wieder eröffnen kann).


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Januar 2015)

Zuerst einmal Dankeschön an alle, die sich ernsthaft mit guten Argumenten an der Diskussion beteiligt haben.

Inhaltlich sieht es aus Sicht des Forenbetreibers ("wir") folgendermaßen aus:
- Die Forenregeln sind für alle Community-Mitglieder verbindlich. Die Forenregeln sind insbesondere hinsichtlich des Themas Werbung  bewusst relativ strikt formuliert, da wir davon überzeugt sind, dass  eine allgemein lockere Handhabe langfristig negative Auswirkungen auf das Forenleben  hätte. Der Forenbetreiber entscheidet selbständig darüber, wer was auf welche Art und Weise im Forum bewerben darf. Wie in den Forenregeln erwähnt, besteht grundsätzlich für jede Person die Möglichkeit, individuelle Absprachen mit dem Betreiber zu treffen. Die Gewährung von Sonderrechten obliegt allein dem Betreiber und steht in keinem  direkten Zusammenhang mit der Zugehörigkeit zu irgendeiner bestimmten  Benutzergruppe (z. B. Super-Moderatoren).

- Da wohl vielen später registrierten Nutzern der Umstand nicht bewusst ist, möchte ich daran erinnern, dass das Thema Extremkühlung und (Extreme-)Overclocking zu den traditionellen Kernthemen des 2007 ins Leben gerufenen PCGHX-Forums zählt. Ein großer Teil der heute populären und auch stärker vertretenen Diskussionsthemen war damals überhaupt nicht bei PCGHX, sondern im Computec-Forum (zusammen mit der PC-Games-Community) angesiedelt. Der seit über sieben Jahren existierende Bilderthread für LN2-/Dice-Container zählt beispielsweise zu den ältesten Bilderthreads des Forums. Die zu dieser Zeit gestartete Print-Ausgabe der PCGH Extreme drehte sich um die gleichen Inhalte und bot beispielsweise Artikeln zur Fertigung und Verwendung von Containern. Das Präsentieren von Containern und dazugehörigen Designs ist bei PCGHX also seit der Anfangszeit üblich und erwünscht. Wer damit ein Problem hat, ist offen gesagt im falschen Forum.

- Es gibt die Überlegung, über die seit einigen Tagen intern diskutiert wird, testweise einen speziell ausgewiesenen Thread mit von uns definierten Auflagen zu eröffnen, in dem die User die Möglichkeit haben, eigene Produkte/Websites/Dienste vorzustellen. Hierbei gibt es aber eine Vielzahl von Dingen zu klären, sodass ich aktuell noch nicht sagen kann, ob, wann und in welcher Form der Thread online geht. Wir haben Vertrauen in viele langjährig aktive Nutzer, müssen aber bei derartigen Angelegenheiten auch die Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen, dass von uns eröffnete Spielräume von Einzelnen zulasten der Allgemeinheit ausgenutzt werden. Ich möchte abschließend darauf hinweisen, dass es erst durch die Mitarbeit von engagierten und erfahrenen Moderatoren möglich ist, solche Lösungen in Erwägung zu ziehen. Es wäre daher zu bedauern, falls es das Interesse Einzelner sein sollte, das Team von ehrenamtlichen Mitarbeitern in Phantomdiskussionen zu verstricken und personelle Ressourcen zu binden. Von diesem Eindruck ist die Forenleitung allerdings in Verbindung mit diesem Thread, der sich inhaltlich immer weiter von seinem Ursprung wegbewegt hat, nicht mehr frei. Da das ursprünglich formulierte Anliegen unter anderem aufgrund von aktualisierten Regeln, personellen Änderungen im Mod-Team und neu hinzugekommenen Vermittlungsformaten wie dem Unterforum zur Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen der Situation im Jahr 2015 nicht mehr gerecht wird, bleibt dieser Thread geschlossen.


----------

